# Touren/Trails im Elm



## Damaista (16. April 2012)

Guten morgen,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt, suche ich im Elm nach Touren/Trails. 
Ich hab zwar schon gelesen saß einige von euch dort unterwegs sind, doch bevor ich sage "Hier ich komme mal mit euch mit" würde ich gern für mich selbst herausfinden, Was ich mir von Länge und Schwierigkeit zumuten kann.  Nicht das dann eventuelle Mitfahrer nach 20km zuviel Rücksicht nehmen müssen. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der wenig mir von paar schöne strecken zeigen kann, denn langsam wird der heimische Wald doch irgendwann langweilig.

Danke schonmal in vorraus
Rene


----------



## merdi (17. April 2012)

Schau mal hier, den habe ich selbst zugeschickt bekommen, evtl, ist hier was dabei für dich.
http://www.elm-freizeit.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (17. April 2012)

Wir sind eine Gruppe von ruhig fahrenden MTB-Liebhabern. Wir passen uns der Leistung des Schwächsten an. Brauchst keine Bedenken haben das wir sauer werden. MTB soll Spaß machen. Wir zählen keine Km oder hm. 
Einfach mitfahren und wenn du nicht mehr kannst, sagst kurz Tschüß, biegst ab und beim nächsten Mal fährst du vielleicht ein paar Km mehr mit. 

Wo wohnst du denn?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Damaista (17. April 2012)

Hiho, 

Zuerst erstmal danke für eure antworten. Der link mit den verschiedenen touren wird sicherlich von mir durchgeguckt.

Ich komme direkt von der Stadtgrenze wolfsburg/helmstedt.
Habe ca. 2km bis zur A2 Abfahrt Ochsendorf/Königslutter, daher fand ich dem Elm als passendes Ziel.

Ich hab euch auch schon in eurem andere Thread verfolgt, da scheint ja immer etwas los zu sein.

Rene


----------



## ThomasBS (17. April 2012)

Hallo Rene,

komme einfach mal mit. Man würde so etwas als Schnupperstunde bezeichnen. Wir treffen uns immer Dienstags zentral in BS und fahren von da aus in eine der Himmelsrichtungen. Das wird für dich eher nichts sein, da du extra nach BS anreisen müsstest. Am Wochenende wird dann eher eine lange Tour außerhalb von BS (Elm, Asse, Harz,...) geplant. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Damaista (17. April 2012)

Wie du schon sagst wäre das Treffen an der Stadthalle bei mir mehr umständlich als alles andere. Allein schon erstmal alles ins Auto - 20min fahren - alles raus und danach wieder alles umgekehrt für sagen wir mal 2std biken, find ich für mich nach der arbeit auch zu stressig. Bei euren Wochenendtouren würde ich mich vielleicht mal einklinken, wenns zeitlich passt. 
Hier in der gegend ist Radfahren wohl nicht so angesagt und Leute zu finden recht mühsam, aber allein fahren macht auf die dauer auch nicht so den Spass.^^

Mal gucken, vielleicht fährt mir ja am We zufällig, wer hier aus der gegend vors Rad. 

René


----------



## ThomasBS (19. April 2012)

Hallo Rene,

am Samstag fahren wir eine ruhige Runde (30-40km) im Elm. Treffpunkt ist um 10:30h Diana Ruh. Fahr einfach mit und wenn du nicht mehr kannst, verkürzt du die Runde. Wir haben damit kein Problem. Würden uns freuen, wenn du mitfährst.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## iceberry (23. April 2012)

Damaista schrieb:


> ... Was ich mir von Länge und Schwierigkeit zumuten kann.  Nicht das dann eventuelle Mitfahrer nach 20km zuviel Rücksicht nehmen müssen.
> ...



Hi Rene 

Ich habe festgestellt, dass mein Fitness-Level noch auf sich warten lässt...
Nur keine Bange  40 km Elm sind auch bei mir noch nicht wirklich wieder drin! 
Einige der Elm-Fahrer kommen aus Braunschweig. Das heißt, dass sie noch die Anfahrt und Abfahrt dazu haben. Demnach sollte es schon passen von der Streckenlänge. 

Man könnte auch einen Treffpunkt Königlutter ins Auge fassen. 
Dann oben beim Kindergarten rüber nach Diana-Ruh... Rundkurs je nach Laune und zum Abschluss dann vom Tetzelstein runter nach Lutterspring.


----------



## Damaista (24. April 2012)

Hallo 

Naja momentan fahr ich mit meinem Rad jeden Tag zur Arbeit und zurück bringt am Tag Ca. 25km nachdem wie mir nach Umwegen ist  Anfangs war es einiges an Überwindung, aber jetzt wo man sich dran gewöhnt hat ist es ne schöne Abwechslung zum Auto. 

Also wenn ich mich auf den weg durch dem elm machen würde ,dann auch von Königslutter aus mit schönen Abschluss auf dem Markt beim eiscafe  aber erstmal muss ich mir für die touren so ne Dorfes gps ding zulegen, denn meinem Galaxy vertraut ich da nicht so ganz. 

Gruss Rene


----------



## iceberry (25. April 2012)

Damaista schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Naja momentan fahr ich mit meinem Rad jeden Tag zur Arbeit und zurück bringt am Tag Ca. 25km nachdem wie mir nach Umwegen ist  Anfangs war es einiges an Überwindung, aber jetzt wo man sich dran gewöhnt hat ist es ne schöne Abwechslung zum Auto.
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit finde ich gut!
Ich nehme es mir auch andauernd vor... oft hindert mich das frühere Aufstehen dran! 
Aber grundsätzlich ist es ja "das Nützliche mit dem Praktischen" verbinden. Gut als Training, für die Umwelt und den Geldbeutel. Außerdem kommt man irgendwie mental auch ganz anders in den Tag!

Ein Navi ist für den Elm kein Muss. Ich hab mich auch damit schon desöfteren verfahren... Wege, die es irgendwann einmal gab, sind auf der Topo-Deutschland noch deutlich zu sehen... 
Öfter mal mit einigen anderen losradeln und somit den Elm kennen lernen. Das funzt ganz gut!


----------



## ThomasBS (25. April 2012)

Bei unserer Tour am Samstag hatte das Navi von frank auch Ã¶fter die Verbindung verloren. Ein runder Tritt kam nicht zu Stande, da wir Ã¶fter anhalten mussten. Nervte schon. Ein Navi ist nicht schlecht, aber wie iceberry schon schrieb, ist es im Elm kein Muss.
Einfach losfahren, irgendwo abbiegen und schauen wo man landet. Die zweite Variante ist einfach bei anderen mitfahren und deren Strecken kennenlernen. So lernt man den Elm am besten kennen. Danach kannst du dir dir aus den verschiedenen Streckenabschnitten deine eigene Runden basteln. 

Ich bin es sonst auch gewohnt mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren, aber 25km nach Wob ist schon eine Hausnummer. Muss immerhin noch 9h arbeiten und durch die Hallen rennen. Das wÃ¼rde mit der UnterstÃ¼tzung durch ein Pedelec funktionieren. So kÃ¶nnte ich ein Auto abschaffen, aber ein vernÃ¼nftiges Pedelec gibts erst ab 2500â¬. Das ist schon eine Menge Geld. 
GruÃ Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damaista (25. April 2012)

Moin. Ihr zwei

Ja ihr habt schon Recht, das man für den Elm kein navi bräuchte, doch würde ich mich damit sicherer fühlen wenn es heißt wieder zum Auto zu finden 
Nicht das ich in lutter parke und am ende in schöningen aussem Wald komm. Aber das ist sicherlich nur erfahrungssache. Wenn man mal da war wird es wohl nicht so schlimm sein.

Da es am Wochenende richtig gut mit dem weiter werden soll werde nich wohl mal ne runde von königslutter aus drehen. Mal schauen vielleicht fährt  mir ja der ein oder ander über den weg wo man sich einklinken kann. Mal gucken was so an kilometern zusammenkommt.

Gruß Rene


----------



## iceberry (26. April 2012)

Damaista schrieb:


> Moin. Ihr zwei
> 
> Ja ihr habt schon Recht, das man für den Elm kein navi bräuchte, doch würde ich mich damit sicherer fühlen wenn es heißt wieder zum Auto zu finden
> Nicht das ich in lutter parke und am ende in schöningen aussem Wald komm. Aber das ist sicherlich nur erfahrungssache. Wenn man mal da war wird es wohl nicht so schlimm sein.
> ...


 

Ich habe mich aber auch oft im Elm verfranzt - besonders bei meinen ersten Runden vor ein paar Jahren. Hast schon Recht! Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ich irgendwo rauskam und gar nicht wusste wo ich war. Der Heimweg war arg lang, es war irre heiß und das Trinken war leer... Ich war kurz davor aus eine Pfütze zu schlürfen!

Dieses WE werde ich wohl nicht radeln... Konfirmation meines Sohnes.
Sonst hätte ich gesagt, dass ich mal wieder über Königslutter fahre.


----------



## ThomasBS (4. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine ruhige Runde im Elm? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Damaista (4. Mai 2012)

Bin leider das Wochenende nicht zuhause  Sonst wäre ich gern mitgekommen. 

René


----------



## ThomasBS (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo @ all Elm-Biker:

Wie geht euch? Sind irgendwelche Touren geplant? Es kommt immerhin das lange Wochenende. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ThomasBS (30. Mai 2012)

Ist eine Elmtour geplant oder hat jemand Lust mit mir zu fahren?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Willi (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
hier einige MTB-Touren im Elm!
Gruß,
Bike_Willi


http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/gesamtes-tourenarchiv/mountainbike.html?search_federal=&global_cat=Mountainbike&search_country=&search_words=bikewilli&submit_button=suchen


----------



## ThomasBS (31. Mai 2012)

Schönen Dank für den Link. Ich bin aber vor allem auf der Suche nach jemanden der sie auch mit mir fährt. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bike_Willi (31. Mai 2012)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Schönen Dank für den Link. Ich bin aber vor allem auf der Suche nach jemanden der sie auch mit mir fährt.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Hallo Thomas,
kein Problem, die Touren sind von mir und ich fahre in der Regel fast jeden So.-Vormittag eine der Touren. Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune.
Falls Du Interesse hast und es dir nichts ausmacht, ggf. nach einem Anstieg auf mich zu warten, können wir die ein oder andere Tour gerne gemeinsam abfahren.
Gruß, Willi


----------



## ThomasBS (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Willi,

da komme ich gerne drauf zurück. Dieses Wochenende ist leider mit familiären Verpflichtungen vollgestopft. werde daher nur eine kleine Tour direkt in meiner Umgebung fahren oder eine Runde mit meinem Crossroller drehen. 

Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt für der Start der Touren? 
Bin sonst immer über Diana Ruh in den Elm gefahren oder Erkerode. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bike_Willi (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Willi,
Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt für der Start der Touren? 
Bin sonst immer über Diana Ruh in den Elm gefahren oder Erkerode. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## ThomasBS (21. Juni 2012)

Hier ist aber auch Totentanz. Keiner postet eine Tour. Was ist los bei euch Elm-Bikern?! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Artis1986 (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
kennt sich hier jemand im Elm gut aus? Suche gute Singletrails, gibt es sowas im Elm überhaupt?`Alles was ich bisher gesehen habe war fast nur Waldautobahn und das ist nicht sehr spannend.
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2012)

Hallo @all

dann will ich mal anfragen, ob morgen jemand mit mir durch den Elm radeln möchte. 
Starten werde ich um 11 Uhr am Steinbruchparkplatz, oberhalb von Evessen bei der Obstbausiedlung "Obstbauer Hallhuber"
Sollen so 40 km werden, an der Südseite vom Elm bis zum Watzumer Weghäuschen, dann über den Tezelstein nach Lutterspring runter, wieder hoch zum Funkturm, runter ins Reitlingstal, andere Seite wieder hoch, noch ein Paar Trails und zurück zum Parkplatz.
Trailanteil würde ich auf 25 - 30% schätzen, 500m Feldweg, ca. 200m Straße, Rest Waldautobahn. 
In Summe knapp 40km mit übern Daumen 800hm, alles ruhig und easy going.
Bis jetzt bin ich noch alleine, evtl. Kommt meine Frau mit
Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Moga (31. August 2012)

Ich würde vllt mitfahren. Werde es mir noch bis heut abend überlegen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2012)

Na los gib Dir ne'n Ruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (31. August 2012)

Okay, werde mitfahren. Mal gucken wann ich losfahren muss . Ist ja etwas weiter nach Evessen. Oder wäre es möglich in Königslutter loszufahren?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2012)

Das ist eigentlich egal!
Dann Parkplatz Lutterspring


----------



## Moga (31. August 2012)

Okay. Das ist besser . Ist das dieser Parkplatz am Sportplatz oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2012)

Is da ne'n Sportplatz? 
Wenn Du die Straße weiter fährst, kommst Du zum Tetzelstein.


----------



## Moga (31. August 2012)

Bei Lutterspring ist ein Sportplatz und da ist ein Parkplatz. Weiss jetzt nicht welchen du meinst aber auf meiner Karte ist wohl nur der. Guck mal bei google Maps dort sieht man das Fußballfeld. Und dort ist auch Lutterspring. Nicht das ich dich morgen nicht finde . Und wenn ich die Straße weiterfahre ist dort der Tetzelstein. Sollte richtig sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2012)

Hast Recht, da ist ein Fußballplatz.
Wir werden uns schon finden, ich hab einen weißen Pick-Up. 
Meine Frau wird auch mitkommen, somit ganz sicher eine ruhige Runde.


----------



## Moga (31. August 2012)

Gut. Ich hab ein schwarzes Cube und einen weißen Helm.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2012)

Wetter wird gut, werde am kommenden Mittwoch eine Feierabendtour fahren.
Denke 25-30km sollten reichen, Treffpunkt 16 Uhr wieder Parkplatz Lutterspring.
Eine Tour denke ich mir noch aus


----------



## Moga (1. September 2012)

Mal sehen wie lange ich Schule habe, aber wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme und mein Schaltauge da ist, werde ich mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2012)

Okay


----------



## Monkekhan (11. April 2013)

Hallo,

habe mich heute auch mal angemeldet und möchte in Zukunft vllt öfter mal nicht allein durch den Elm fahren.

Habe vor 2 Jahren angefangen mit dem Mountainbiken. Hauptsächlich treibe ich mit im Rieseberg, Dorm oder Elm und dazwischen herum.
Letztes Jahr war ich dann fit genug um den Elm zu erreichen. Üblicherweise starten meine Elm-Touren in Königslutter. Versuche mindestens 1x die Woche im Elm zu fahren. Aufgrund von etwa 8-10 km Anreise bis zum Elmrand klappt es nicht immer zeitlich. Letztes Jahr ging es hauptsächlich richtung Eilumer Horn. Ende des Jahres begann ich auch die andere Seite des Elmes richtung Hemkenrode zu erkunden.


Tourenlänge im Sommer: 50-60km.
Fahrertyp: eher gemütlich. Touren, möglichst viele Trails, kein Stress. 

Bei Interesse einfach hier, per PN oder Email mal melden.
Ab mitte Mai sind wieder längere Touren für mich geplant.


Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2013)

Moin,
  Deutschland ist aufgetaut
  Ãblicherweise ist der Mittwochnachmittag der feste Tag an dem es durch den Elm gehen soll.
  Erste Testrunde wird am 14.04.2013 sein, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring um 16:30 Uhr.
Die Trails werden sicher noch zu schlammig sein, aber Waldautobahn reicht ja auch erstmal.


  @Monkekhan
  Du bist natÃ¼rlich herzlich eingeladen.


Bennet, wie siehtâs bei Dir aus, biste am Start?
  Der Mittwoch ist eigentlich gesetzt, zumindest von mir und ich denke mal von Bennet auch.
  Am WE wird es auch hÃ¤ufig in den Harz gehen, kurze Absprachen reichen mir. Vor Mai wird da aber sicher nichts gehen.
  Ich habe einen Pick Up und kÃ¶nnte 3 Mitstreiter mitnehmen, ein Platz belegt aber manchmal meine Frau


----------



## Monkekhan (12. April 2013)

Dann werd ich am Sonntag mal vorbeikommen und gucken, ob ich mithalten kann.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2013)

Monkekhan schrieb:


> Dann werd ich am Sonntag mal vorbeikommen und gucken, ob ich mithalten kann.



Mist, ich meinte nicht Sonntag, sondern den kommenden Mittwoch
Ich habe mich im Datum vertan, also Mittwoch den 17.04.2013
Sonntag bin ich schon früh zum Laufen im Elm. 
Sorry, ich hoffe Mittwoch klappt bei Dir auch. Mithalten wirst Du sicher können, wir werden so fahren, dass wir Spaß haben. Geschwitzt wird aber schon


----------



## Moga (12. April 2013)

Mittwoch sollte eigentlich gehen. Muss mal sehen, da ich am Freitag ne Arbeit schreibe... Aber ich denke mal, dass es klappt . Wäre 16.45 auch okay? Habe leider bis um 10 vor halb 3 Schule...

lg Bennet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2013)

Ich dachte Mittwoch hättest Du jetzt einen kurzen Tag?
Ok, dann also 16:45 Uhr
 @Monkekhan
Passt Dir das auch?


----------



## Monkekhan (12. April 2013)

Müsste klappen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2013)

Monkekhan schrieb:


> Müsste klappen.



Wie gesagt, ich habe einen weißen Pick Up und ein dunkles Rocky.


----------



## Moga (12. April 2013)

Nein, leider nicht, sind immernoch Dienstag, Donnerstag und Freitag


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2013)

Also am Mittwoch gegen 16:45 Uhr steht, wer mitkommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.
25km mit 500hm sollen erst mal reichen.
Bis auf einen kurzen Teil  mit Schlamm nur Waldautobahn.
Start wie oben geschrieben, Parkplatz Lutterspring.


----------



## Moga (15. April 2013)

Gut, ich bin dann dabei !


----------



## Daeneborg (15. April 2013)

Moin liebe Biker-Kollegen,
würde mich gerne anschließen. Habe ausnahmsweise mal Mittwoch Nachmittag frei.
Ich komme zwar von der anderen Seite des Elms, bin aber dann um viertel vor am Parkplatz.
Für mich ist es nach der langen Winterpause wieder die erste Runde.

Beste Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2013)

Hallo,

wie jeden Mittwoch habe ich eine kleine Elmrunde vor.
Start um 16:45 Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring, wer mitkommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.
Rund 32km, nix wildes, es gehen sogar ein Paar Trails wie ich am WE beim Joggen festgestellt habe


----------



## iceberry (24. April 2013)

Moin.

Kleiner Bericht zur Lage:
Ich fand am Samstag und am Montag, dass der Elm schon nett am Trocknen ist.
Bis auf Furchen, Geäst, Bäume und Müll, die das "Stil-Wild" und ihre artverwandten Harvester auf den Trails zurück lassen, sind die Wege ziemlich gut fahrbar. Habe mal hier und da mal kurz etwas an die Seite geräumt. Tut gar nicht weh und der nächste freut sich. ^^

Unterwegs war ich in der Region "Altes Kalkwerk - Destedter Grund - Krimmel Burg - Tetzelstein - Eilumer Horn

Wegen meiner Faulenzitis im vergangenen Jahr musste ich mich um die 17-24 km mit 330-350 Hm begnügen. Aber es wird schon wieder. "Eile mit Weile".  Reicht nur noch lange nicht, um mich Euch anzuschließen. Bin da wohl etwas "zu" gemütlich unterwegs.

Dann sattelt mal auf und fahrt die Wege frei, bevor sie wieder zuwuchern. 

Und nicht die kleine Tüte Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit vergessen. Auf dass uns die Wege erlaubt bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2013)

iceberry schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Kleiner Bericht zur Lage:
> Ich fand am Samstag und am Montag, dass der Elm schon nett am Trocknen ist.
> ...



Hallo Iceberry,
das mit dem Tempo sehe ich recht locker, der der am gemütlichsten fährt macht auch die Pace!
Also wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast, dann los und wir machen eine kleinere Runde
Ich kann Dich auch mitnehmen, komme aus Sickte und über Veltheim zu fahren ist kein Umweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. April 2013)

Nabend,

am kommenden Mittwoch, den 01.05.2013 werde ich nicht wie üblich eine Runde durch den Elm fahren.
Einen schönen ersten Mai für alle


----------



## iceberry (5. Mai 2013)

verflixt... so eine schöne Woche und ich hab mit erkältung und fieber flach gelegen.
das wirft mich wieder zurück. 
ich versuche es mal mit ner kurzen runde...

schönen sonntag wünsche ich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2013)

Morgen bin ich auch nicht unterwegs
Ab morgen ist ja schon WE und ich fahre weg, natürlich mit MtB
Schönes Wochenende an alle.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Mai 2013)

Auch für morgen kann ich nicht zusagen
Habe zu Zeit viel Arbeit und kann keine Zeit sagen und werde somit alleine fahren.


----------



## Monkekhan (14. Mai 2013)

Ich werde wohl am Samstag früh eine längere Tour durch den Elm starten. Wenn es nicht regnet!

Treffpunkt: Lutterspring Parkplatz.
Uhrzeit: 10.00 Uhr - dann muss man weniger hetzen
Danach grob richtung Eilumer Horn und unterwegs sowie dort diverse Trails abfahren. Trailanteil würd ich auf mind. 40% schätzen.
Eventuell noch eine kurze Runde bei Königslutter.


Edit:
Uhrzeit geändert. 2h früher, da ich nicht so lang Zeit hab den Tag.


----------



## ReignJan (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo an alle,

bin neu hier und wollte mal hallo sagen.
Ich heiße Jan und komme aus Schöppenstedt,  bin 30 jahre alt und suche ein paar leute die hin und wieder im elm unterwegs sind. Anscheinend bin ich ja schon richtig 
Hab auch schon ein paar Einträge gelesen, und da wollte ich gleich mal fragen wie lang die tour am samstag denn sein soll? Bin nicht so hundert prozent fit 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Monkekhan (14. Mai 2013)

Die Länge der Tour dürfte irgendwo zwischen 30 und 40 km liegen - eher richtung 30.
Hab ich noch nie drauf geachtet, wenn ich ehrlich bin^^
Geschwindigkeitsschnitt hab ich meist einen von etwa 10-12 km/h - also gemütlich.

Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## ReignJan (14. Mai 2013)

Wow das ging schnell,

Okay hört sich machbar an,  dann überlege ich mir doch glatt mitzukommen. 
Also vielleicht bis samstag und wenn nicht dann viel Spaß. 
Gruß


----------



## iceberry (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jan.

Ja, ich denke du bist hier ziemlich richtig. 

Ich bin auch (wieder) öfter im Elm unterwegs. Er liegt ja quasi direkt vor meiner Tür.
Da ich letztes Jahr so gut wie gar nix gemacht habe, muss ich auch einiges an Grundkondition und -fitness aufbauen. Jedoch versuche ich dennoch nichts zu erzwingen. Erstens soll es ja auch noch Spaß machen und zweitens mögen meine alten Knie keine "Hau-Ruck"-Aktionen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

heute werde ich die Tour ausfallen lassen. Hoffentlich regnet es bei euch vor der Haustür auch! 
wetter.de sagt eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 88%.

Morgen soll es deutlich besser werden, daher verschiebe ich die Tour auf morgen. Vielleicht kann sich ja spontan jemand anschließen. Tour soll die gleiche sein, außer es wollen Matschfelder umfahren werden.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## ReignJan (18. Mai 2013)

Moin,

Hab ich mir schon gedacht bei dem Wetter. 
Zusätzlich hat mich auch noch eine Erkältung umgelegt 
Hoffe es ist morgen besser.

Jan


----------



## iceberry (31. Mai 2013)

Scheint bei Euch auch die Sonne?



Bei uns am Elm schon. Nur leider kann ich sie nicht sehen - es sind zu viele aktive Regenwolken davor. 

Es ist sehr ruhig hier geworden stelle ich fest.
Was ist los? 

Seid ihr jetzt alle im Schlick-Rutscher-Forum?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Mai 2013)

Moin, was macht die Fitness?
Stimmt wohl wenig los, bei mir lag das zum einen an den Feiertagen, die ich für Kurzurlaub genutzt habe.
Zum anderen natürlich an dem supergeilen Wetter!!
Letzten Mittwoch war ich Laufen im Elm, entspannte 25er Runde, durch den Schlamm konnten wir manche Trails nicht mal laufen.
Sogar die Waldautobahnen waren so weich, dass man beim Hochlaufen durchgeschlupft ist.
Aber angeblich soll es ja ab kommender Woche besser werden.
Bist Du dann auch am Start?
Nächstes Wochenende steht in Berlin der Velothon an, mein Radtraining ist zur Zeit gleich Null. Dafür laufe ich recht viel, sollte ausreichen


----------



## iceberry (31. Mai 2013)

Moin Shampoo

Mein Radtraining ist eig so ziemlich der einzige Sport, den ich ausübe.
Für die Fitnessbude fehlt mir leider Zeit und Geld.

Vor der noch andauernden Regenzeit war ich froh, die 500 HöM-Marke geknackt zu haben. Dachte: "Jetzt aber am Ball bleiben!"... dann nahm die Luftfeuchte zu und meine Lust ab.
Aber ich glaube, am WE ist mir jetzt alles egal... Hab ja Regenzeug. ^^

Du läufst 25 km??? ...das ist meine Fahrrad-Distanz 
Laufen mögen meine Knie nicht mehr. 

Aber ich verliere das Radeln dieses Jahr nicht aus den Augen und bleibe am Ball!!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Mai 2013)

Ja ich laufe gerne mal länger, das können schon bis 30km werden. 
Aber wirklich ohne Stress, 6er Tempo kurze Hose Holzgewehr und los geht's. 
Am liebsten im Elm, finde das Rauf und Runter geil und Traillaufen ist dabei noch geiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (3. Juni 2013)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Ja ich laufe gerne mal länger, das können schon bis 30km werden.
> Aber wirklich ohne Stress, 6er Tempo kurze Hose Holzgewehr und los geht's.
> Am liebsten im Elm, finde das Rauf und Runter geil und Traillaufen ist dabei noch geiler.



Das stelle ich mir gut vor! 
Würde ich auch gerne als (zusätzliche) Alternative machen, jedoch ist das Laufen nach der Arthrose-Diagnose vor ca 13 Jahren für mich passé. Auch ein Knie-OP (Arthroskopie) damals hat die Sache nicht wirklich besser gemacht.

Bin heilfroh, dass ich das Radfahren hinbekomme. 
Drum muss ich es immer sachte angehen lassen. 

Hab vorhin mal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. 
Hier hab ich wenigstens auch Internet.
  

Muss mir nur mal angewöhnen, etwas früher loszufahren...
Puls war meist über 160 - und das morgens vor 7 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2013)

Hm, Arthrose ist so eine Sache!
  Hatte ich auch ganz heftig in der Schulter, konnte kaum noch schlafen. Sollte auch operiert werden, abschaben, Fräsen und weiß ich was noch alles.
  Meistens wird Arthrose durch Ablagerungen hervorgerufen und genau dagegen kann man etwas tun!
  Ich spreche dabei das leidige Thema Ernährung an, könnte dabei auch ins Detail gehen, bin aber nicht 100% trittsicher. Das sieht bei meiner Frau etwas anders aus, die weiß sehr viel darüber und kann sicher helfen. Wenn Dich das interessiert schreib mir eine PN und meine Frau würde dann übernehmen.
  Meine Schulter macht jedenfalls keine Probleme mehr, ohne OP!


----------



## iceberry (3. Juni 2013)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hm, Arthrose ist so eine Sache!
> Hatte ich auch ganz heftig in der Schulter, konnte kaum noch schlafen. Sollte auch operiert werden, abschaben, Fräsen und weiß ich was noch alles.
> Meistens wird Arthrose durch Ablagerungen hervorgerufen und genau dagegen kann man etwas tun!
> Ich spreche dabei das leidige Thema Ernährung an, könnte dabei auch ins Detail gehen, bin aber nicht 100% trittsicher. Das sieht bei meiner Frau etwas anders aus, die weiß sehr viel darüber und kann sicher helfen. Wenn Dich das interessiert schreib mir eine PN und meine Frau würde dann übernehmen.
> Meine Schulter macht jedenfalls keine Probleme mehr, ohne OP!




Hihi... das`s ja lustig. 
Das ist bei mir ähnlich!
Mein Frauchen ist da schon fast militant, was gute Ernährung und die Qualität der Nahrung angeht. 
Falls noch jemand mitliest: Es stimmt - man kann damit so einiges "gerade biegen". Man kann sich sogar zum Teil "fit essen".


BTW:
Mein eines Knie (das rechte) wurde damals, vor ca 12 Jahren, Arthroskopiert (eben dieses Ausschleifen, schaben, etc). Es dauerte recht lange (fast 1 Jahr), bis es wieder besser wurde. Das andere Knie ließ ich bis heute nicht machen. Aber eigentlich ist es nie so richtig "besser" geworden. Wenn ich lange stehe, sitze oder Aktivitäten zu schnell angehen lasse, bekomme ich zuerst mit dem operierten Knie Probleme. 

Eine Orthopädin, die ich später mal aufsuchte, meinte, dass man einen Eingriff in ein Gelenk so lange wie nur möglich aufschieben sollte. Ein Eingriff würde nie zu 100% wieder verheilen.


Über das Thema "Essen und Ernährung" können wir ja mal auf einer gemeinsamen Tour philosophieren! Fänd ich gut. Und solange man sich unterhalten kann, ist man auch nicht zu schnell unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2013)

In der Tat lustig
Sehe ich auch so, eine OP sollte der letzte Ausweg bei sowas sein.
Würde mich über eine gemeinsame Tour freuen, melde Dich mal wenn Du möchtest.
Wir bekommen jetzt ja Sommer


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2013)

Mal schauen ob wir uns irgend wann mal wieder im Elm begegnen. Ich falle sofort auf, da ich mit dem Tretroller unterwegs bin. 
Vor ein paar Wochen war ich damit in der Asse unterwegs. Hat richtig Laune gemacht. 
Schaut doch mal über den Tellerrand hinaus. Hier gibt es die Möglichkeit:

http://forum.runnersworld.de/forum/tretrollersport/

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Monkekhan (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

da sich meine Fitness mittlerweile so weit verbessert hat, dass ich längere Elm-Touren durchhalte, wollt ich mich mal wieder erkundigen, ob der Termin am Mittwoch 16:45 noch passt.

Ab übernächster Woche - 18.07.2013 -  kann ich dann wieder mitkommen. Nächste Woche weiß ich noch nicht genau.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## iceberry (10. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich die Mittwochsrunde noch?
Und startet die immer in Lutterspring?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juli 2013)

Theoretisch ja
Wir haben uns lange nicht getroffen, bei mir liegt's an meinem Job. 
Wie sieht's den bei Dir / Euch aus?
Christian, Dir Sage ich schon mal für den 18.07 zu!
Lutterspring gegen 16:45 Uhr?


----------



## iceberry (10. Juli 2013)

heute 16.45 schaffe ich nicht.
muss gleich noch das auto aus der werkstatt holen (tüv).

habe aber urlaub. auch nächste woche noch.
^^


----------



## Monkekhan (10. Juli 2013)

Ich würde versuchen mir ab nächster Woche die Zeit wieder zu nehmen.
16:45 Uhr wie bisher passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juli 2013)

Also am 18.07 um 16:45 Uhr


----------



## Monkekhan (10. Juli 2013)

Hab grad festgestellt, dass der 18.07. ein Donnerstag ist.

Also wenn es weiterhin am Mittwoch stattfinden soll, dann müssten wir uns am 17.07. treffen


----------



## iceberry (11. Juli 2013)

Monkekhan schrieb:


> Hab grad festgestellt, dass der 18.07. ein Donnerstag ist.
> 
> Also wenn es weiterhin am Mittwoch stattfinden soll, dann müssten wir uns am 17.07. treffen



Ach soo, ihr meint dieses Jahr!!!  
Ja, passt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir hat sich ne Lücke aufgetan und ich düse mit meinen Damen ab Mittwoch für eine Woche ins Sauerland
Komme also nicht mit am Mittwoch, sorry. 
Urlaub ist aber auch ein guter Ausgleich dafür

LG
Jens


----------



## Monkekhan (16. Juli 2013)

Dann ist ja gar keiner dabei, der die zu fahrende Tour mitbringt.


Trotzdem viel Spaß im Sauerland!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2013)

Dafür baue ich dann für die nächste Tour was besonderes zusammen


----------



## iceberry (17. Juli 2013)

Och schade... ausgerechnet heute hätte ich mal Zeit.
Allerdings wäre für mich in Lutterspring schon ca die Hälfte einer Tour um, da ich in Veltheim/Ohe starte. Naja, somit kann ich ja etwas später starten und ohne Eile.


----------



## Monkekhan (23. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es diese Woche aus mit der Tour bei der Hitze?
Alternativ würd ich nämlich früher aufstehen und schon früh morgens eine Runde drehen 

Deine Absage von letzter Woche habe ich erst am Donnerstag gesehen, Iceberry, und daher allein eine kurze Runde (keine 15 km) gedreht - irgendwie fehlte plötzlich die Motivation für mehr^^


----------



## Moga (23. Juli 2013)

Was heißt denn früh bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (23. Juli 2013)

Ganz früh, bevor es überhaupt irgendwelche ekelhaften Temperaturen gibt.

Start 7:00 vor der Haustür, wenn ich aufwache.

Kann auch nach Helmstedt kommen morgen früh, dann kannst du mir da mal ein bisschen was zeigen. Wenns keine 50 km werden kann man ja notfalls abends noch ne 2. Tour dranhängen


----------



## Moga (23. Juli 2013)

Das würde ich nicht packen . Dann fahr ich lieber tagsüber ne gemütliche Runde bei mir im Wald .


----------



## Monkekhan (23. Juli 2013)

Wann wäre tagsüber?


----------



## Moga (23. Juli 2013)

Weiß nicht, aber im elm wäre sowieso blöd, weil ich bestimmt erstmal 45min hinweg habe.


----------



## Monkekhan (23. Juli 2013)

Dann wird das wohl morgen nichts, außer nachmittags im Elm, wenn jmd anderes vorbeikommt.

Oder du sagst hier 1-1,5h vorher bescheid, dann würd ich vorbeikommen.


----------



## Moga (23. Juli 2013)

Mal gucken, wird aber eher Kurzfristig sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (23. August 2013)

Habe gerade spontan beschlossen Sonntag mal wieder eine längere Tour durch den Elm fahren. Eventuell anschließend noch eine Runde um den Rieseberg.
Die Tour wird wie vor vielen Wochen bereits geplant (Post 57) verlaufen, Richtung Eilumer Horn, unterwegs verschiedene Trails bergab

Startpunkt wäre der Lutterspring-Parkplatz in Königslutter. Ein alternativer Startpunkt wäre Erkerode oder Tetzelstein. 
Start: 11.00 Uhr
Länge: etwa 30 km. Ab Erkerode länger
Trailanteil: etwa 40% (geschätzt)
GPS-Daten nicht vorhanden, können aber gern aufgezeichnet werden.


Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## Moga (23. August 2013)

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht. Da ist ein Rennen in Schöningen. Sonst wirds jetzt unter der Woche auch schwer durch meinen neuen Stundenplan.. Also ich kann jetzt eig nur noch Freitag,Samstag und Sonntag. Wie siehts bei dir aus Jens?

lg Bennet


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. August 2013)

Hi Bennet,

bei mir läuft es leider nicht so ruhig wie gewohnt. 
Ständig ist einer meiner Jungs krank, im Urlaub etc. dazu kommen Hageschäden und eine allgemein gute Auftragslage. 
Kurz gesagt, ich muss selber viel mitarbeiten und hab nicht viel Zeit zum Radeln. 
Hab's auf ganze 10 Touren mit dem MtB gebracht
Dafür Laufe ich sehr viel, geht halt schneller. 
Im Oktober steht ja auch ein Marathon in München an.......
Fit habe ich mich schon gehalten....
Geschätzt müsste ich in 3-4 Wochen mein gewohntes Arbeitsklima wieder haben und kurzfristig geplante Touren gehen dann auch wieder
Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. September 2013)

Hi,

für ganz kurz entschlossene....
Heute um 14 Uhr, Parkplatz am Steinbruch in Evessen, oberhalb von der Obstbausiedlung, Obsthändler "Hallhuber"
Knappe 30km, nur Waldautobahn, keinen Bock auf Schlamm


----------



## Monkekhan (26. September 2013)

Weniger spontane Tour.


Startpunkt wäre der Lutterspring-Parkplatz in Königslutter. Ein alternativer Startpunkt wäre Erkerode oder Tetzelstein.
*Wann:* Sonntag, 29.09.2013
*Start:* 10.30 Uhr (Treffen Tetzelstein/Erkerode etwa 45 min später denke ich)
*Länge:* etwa 30 km. Ab Erkerode länger
*Verlauf:* Richtung Eilumer Horn - dort und Rückweg hoher Trailanteil. Eventuell noch eine kurze Runde bei Königslutter
*Trailanteil:* etwa 40% (geschätzt)
GPS-Daten nicht vorhanden, können aber gern aufgezeichnet werden.


 Gruß
 Monkekhan


----------



## Moga (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, morgen mal so eine 30km Tour mit hohem Trailanteil zu fahren( Tour von Shampoo geklaut).... Wer Lust hat, kann ja da sein. Shampoo wie siehts mit dir aus? Morgen ists noch trocken... Treffen ist Parkplatz Lutter Spring.

lg Moga


----------



## Moga (9. Oktober 2013)

Heute wird nichts, mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2013)

Shampoo ist in München und läuft am Sonntag den München Marathon
Der Weltrekord ist also in Gefahr
......also meiner natürlich nur
Angepeiltes Ziel um und bei 4 Std. mit Antrieb unter 4 Std. zu bleiben

Euch viel Spaß und LG aus München


----------



## Monkekhan (10. Oktober 2013)

Wow, dann wünsch ich mal viel Erfolg!
Ich bin froh, wenn man mal 4h am Stück aufm Fahrrad sitze!^^


----------



## Monkekhan (7. November 2013)

Hallo,

besteht hier Interesse am Wochenende - vorzugsweise Samstag, da soll es laut wetter.de wenig regnen - noch eine Abschluss-Tour durch den Elm zu fahren?
Zustand der Trails kenne ich jetzt nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es wenig Sinn macht nachdem es in letzter Zeit so nass war.

Zeit und Ort kann man bei Bedarf dann später klären.

Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. November 2013)

Moin,

  warum eigentlich nicht?
  Ab Mittag sollte das klappen, bis dahin müsste ich klar im
  Kopf sein.
  BS vs. H in der Wahren Liebe, mit gutem Märzen und Kumpels
  Vorschlag, Parkplatz Steinbruch Evessen um 13 Uhr?
  Entspannt an der Südseite lang bis Watzumerweghaus, dann irgendwie Richtung Warburg und über´n Tetzelstein zurück?
  Etwas Schlamm ist mit einzuplanen.


----------



## Monkekhan (8. November 2013)

Passt mir.

Falls es für jmd die Entscheidung erleichtert:
In Königslutter oder Nachbarschaft kann ich noch jemanden einsammeln - 1 Platz für ein Fahrrad hätte ich noch aufm Auto.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. November 2013)

Sorry Leute ich bin doch noch, na sagen wir man angeschlagen. 
War um 4:30 Uhr im Bett, leider nicht beim Bier geblieben, musste ja wieder Jägermeister sein......
Komme somit nicht zum Radeln, lieber Sofa und Kopp klar werden lassen.


----------



## Monkekhan (9. November 2013)

Muss ich jetzt etwa allein fahren?
Falls sich in einer halben Stunde noch jmd meldet, werd ich losfahren - ansonsten werd ich die Tour auch ausfallen lassen denke ich.


----------



## Monkekhan (12. November 2013)

Hallo,

habe heute am Elmrand mal wieder auf einer Karte rumgeguckt und die vielen Hügelgräber bei Hemkenrode entdeckt.
Gibt es einen Weg/Pfad, der direkt an den Gräbern vorbeiführt oder muss man durch den Wald laufen und hoffen, anzukommen?

Danke
Monkekhan


----------



## iceberry (13. November 2013)

Hügelgräber bei Hemkenrode? 

Das sind bestimmt die Rübenhaufen, die Du meinst.  


Muss ich mal recherchieren. Wo sollen die ungefär sein?
Oberhalb von Hemkenrode im Elm?
Kann ja mal mit Hundi eine Gassi-Runde in die Richtung lenken.


----------



## Monkekhan (13. November 2013)

Auf unserer Seite (Königslutter z.B. aber im Reitlingstal hab ich auch welche gesehen) stehen große Karten. Zeigen etwa den halben Elm. Da habe ich die Symbole für Hügelgräber gesehen. Sie sollen sich zwischen Hemkenrode und kl. Tafelberg befinden. Etwa auf halber Strecke zum "Gipfel" ab Waldrand.
Ob in Hemkenrode auch eine steht weiß ich gerade gar nicht. Da bin ich so selten^^ Eventuell fahr ich auch Samstag einfach mal rüber und gucke, ob ich da hinfinde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden am 17.11.2013 um 10 Uhr von der Roten Wiese, voraussichtlich zu viert,  in den Elm starten; mit Zwischenstop in der Gastwirtschaft im Reitlingstal bei Kaffee und Kuchen.

Falls Interesse, sieht man sich an der Roten Wiese.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2013)

Ich wollte mich aus dem Elm zurückmelden,

wir habe am 17.11.2013 den Elm zu viert erkundet, die Trails waren trotz der niederschlagsfreien Tages gerade noch befahrbar ( Reifen haben sich in manchen Passagen kompl. zugesetzt). Falls Interesse besteht, habe ich nachfolgenden Link der Strecke begefügt.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2380250-lucklum-reitlingstal-veltheim/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (19. November 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, aber Einsteigen am Elmrand ist nicht möglich wurde mir Samstag morgen gesagt. Und dann war es auch schon zu spät um noch rechtzeitig nach BS zu kommen.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr nochmal, bevor der Winter kommt - ansonsten nächstes Jahr, wenn es wieder warm ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2013)

Hallo Monkekhan,

Am Sonntag wurde mir dieses zugetragen. Da ich die Strecken zur Zeit plane, konnten meine Mitfahrer nicht wissen wo die Route an diesem Tag  lang führt und damit keinen Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## Monkekhan (20. November 2013)

Ok, aber grundsätzlich ist sowas möglich?
Wobei ich gerade mal genau geguckt habe.
Ob ich nach BS oder z.B. Erkerode fahre macht gar keinen so großen Unterschied von den km.
Dann könnte ich auch nach BS kommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2013)

Falls Du auch Interesse an Nachtfahrten hast. Ich wollte diesen Monat noch eine für die MTV-MTB Gruppe in Braunschweig Waggum organisieren.


----------



## Monkekhan (20. November 2013)

Für Nachtfahren fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld für eine brauchbare Funzel.


----------



## Monkekhan (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

falls das Wetter ähnlich wieder die letzten Tage ist, werde ich wohl am 31.12. nochmal eine Jahresabschlusstour durch den Elm starten.
Selbe Tour, wie bisher immer geplant. (z.B. Beitrag 93)
Näheres entscheide ich, wenn man sich auf den Wetterbericht verlassen kann

Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo 
ich werde leider nicht dabei sein, da ich zur Zeit um Braunschweig Strecken vorbereite für Tag- u. Nachtfahrten. Einige aus dem MTV-Verteiler haben Interesse an solchen Ausfahrten, doch durch Sturm Xaver sind einige Vorarbeiten notwendig, um keine Tragepassagen zu haben.

Bis vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## Monkekhan (28. Dezember 2013)

Nach jetziger Wettervorhersage findet die Tour statt.

Starten würde ich in Königslutter (Parkplatz Lutterspring) um 10.00 Uhr.
Nähere Infos zur Tour gäbe es dann in meinen Post 93 (Seite 4) und 57 (Seite 3)

Alternative könnte man auch mal Dorm und Rieseberg abfahren.
Liegt beides einige Kilometer nördlich von Königslutter und etwas flacher als der Elm.
Trailanteil Rieseberg: Nahezu 100%
Trailanteil Dorm: gering - Hier können bei Interesse ein Großsteingrab und ein Pfad über den Bau dieser Gräber


Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## Moga (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei .


----------



## Monkekhan (29. Dezember 2013)

Also am 01.01.2014 selber Ort/selbe Zeit eine Neujahrstour?^^


----------



## Moga (29. Dezember 2013)

Neee... Bin in letzter Zeit kaum gefahren... Muss erstmal wieder n bischen ins Training kommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Monkekhan,
hast Du am Wochenende den Elm vermessen. Wenn ja, wie waren die Wege, noch fahrbar. Da ich zur Zeit nur um Braunschweig fahre und dort in manchen Trailpassagen, trotz bomben Wetter, schon sehr schlammig sind, glaube ich es sieht im Elm wohl nicht besser aus.


----------



## Monkekhan (30. Dezember 2013)

Das letzte Mal war kurz am 20.12 im Elm meine ich. Bin aber nicht viel gefahren.
Waren ein paar trockene Tage vorher meine ich. Unterm Laub wars aber noch feucht - 1x musste ich abspringen^^

Werde morgen die längere Runde im Elm drehen und berichten. Auslassen werden ich den Trail vom Tetzelstein nach Langeleben (Weißer Weg oder so?) Da wird man sich vermutlich gewaltig das Rad einsauen können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2013)

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Spaß. Ich werde wohl morgen nochmals die Trails im Norden von Braunschweig unsicher machen. Ich habe heute die 3. Nachttour abgefahren und Fotos der Strecke gemacht, bei diesem super sonnigen Wetter.

Bis vielleicht im neuen Jahr bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt


----------



## Monkekhan (31. Dezember 2013)

Wo soll es denn losgehen und wie schnell willst du fahren?
Ich kann ja auch einfach nach BS kommen und die Trails da kennenlernen, wenn du nicht zu früh losfahren musst (Ich wollt gegen 9.15 Uhr zu Hause weg)


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Monkekhan
Ich muss leider noch mal in die Stadt. Werde wenn erst um 14 Uhr noch eine kurze Runde fahren. Wir sollten uns vielleicht nächsten Samstag kurzschließen, dann wollte im unserem Verteiler eine Ausfahrt anbieten. Startpunkt wäre Rote Wiese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hi Männer,

erstmal allen einen guten Rutschnd ein sportliches Neues Jahr
@Oberhutzel
Ich melde mich mal für Samstag mit an, bin zwar n Braunschweiger Jung, aber bei dem
was Du so über Trails um Braunschweig schreibst, scheint mir doch einiges zu fehlen.
Gib bitte noch mal an, wann genau wir uns treffen wollen!

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Shampoo,
auch von meiner Seite einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ich wollte morgen eine Anfrage in der MTV-Gruppe starten ob Interesse besteht eine Ausfahrt am Samstag durchzuführen. Da ich schon einige Strecken aus 2013 durchgeplant hatte , wollte ich eine Ausfahrt Sickte-Cremlingen-Riddagshausen anbieten, 38 km lang, Kombination von ausgebauten Wald- u. Feldwegen und Trailabschnitten ( mir nicht alle bekannt). Da ich heute schon 24 Km um Waggum auf Trails gefahren bin, glaube ich eine Kombination macht Sinn, da die Trails gut matschig sind und Körner kosten. ( zwei Bilder von Heute auf meiner Seite). Wenn Du mir deine E-mail Adresse übermittelst, kann ich dich in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen oder ich werde es im IBC nochmals ankündigen wenn was startet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Januar 2014)

Wie geil, ich wohne in Sickte, vieles dürfe ich davon schon gelaufen oder gefahren sein!
Macht aber nix, sicher nicht alles und ich lasse mich gerne überraschen.
??wie zum Geier schreibe ich denn ne PN?
Früher gab's da einen Link zum anklicken, jetzt steht da Unterhaltung, die aber irgendwie nicht privat ist?


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo Shampoo,
da diese Art von Kommunikation Neuland ist, habe ich mit Dir eine Unterhaltung begonnen. Hoffentlich klappt das.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
da diese Art der Kommunikation auch Neuland ist, habe ich mit Dir eine Unterhaltung begonnen und meine E-Mailadresse übermittelt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo Monkekhan,
könntest Du mir deine E-Mail Adresse nochmal übermitteln, dann könnte ich dich in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen, da die Unterhaltung im IBC noch nicht meine Welt ist, hoffentlich bin ich lernfähig.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo, an alle Mitstreiter von gestern.
Die Wege von unserer Sonntagausfahrt waren wohl krass. Ich habe euch die Videos erstmal per Mail zugeschickt, da das Hochladen beim IBC irgendwie nicht funktioniert, obwohl ich sie auf mp4 konvertiert habe. Ich hoffe ich kriege das irgendwann noch mal hin. Für diejenigen, die unsere Strecke nochmal nachvollziehen möchten, habe ich sie unter bikemap aufbereitet.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2405754-sickte-cremlingen-riddagshausen/

Bis ggf. übernächstes Woche zur Tag- u. Nachtausfahrt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel,

auch hier noch mal danke für die perfekt ausgearbeitete Tour!
Sehr angenehme Begleiter und spaßiger Untergrund, ich freue mich schon auf kommende Touren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2014)

Hi,

morgen ist Mittwoch, also MtB Tag!
Sollte mal wieder mir Regelmäßigkeit gepflegt werden.
Morgen um 15 Uhr Start in Evessen, Parkplatz am Steinbruch.
Ich wollte eine Runde mit 38km und rund 1000hm fahren.
Nur Waldautobahn ohne Trails die sind zu schlammig, wer mitkommen möchte
ist herzlich eingeladen, sollte aber eine Lampe mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
hätte schon Lust, doch in der Woche, außer Montags, habe ich in der Regel erst um 17 Uhr oder oft später Feierabend, deshalb muss ich leider absagen. Ich hoffe wir können übernächstes Wochenende zusammen fahren, ich werde es aber nochmal im Verteiler ankündigen, wie groß die Resonanz ist, um ggf. die Tour im IBC nochmal anzukündigen. Solltest Du fahren, würde ich mich freuen wenn Du mir per Mail mal den Streckenzustand berichtest.
Bis dann


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel,

die beiden von dir geplanten Touren nehme ich mit und sage dir schon mal zu. 
Lampen habe ich schon aufgeladen. 
Das was ich fahre kenne ich schon vom Laufen, ist wie gesagt Waldautobahn, also
gut befahrbar. 
In dem Ostteil vom Elm kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, ein paar Trails kenne ich aber doch und
da müsste was gehen!
Wenn Du Lust hast können wir ja mal ein bisschen probieren fahren?
Samstag vielleicht?
Bennet und Christian, das müsste doch auch für euch spaßig sein?


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2014)

Vom Prinzip schon, doch an diesem Wochenende bin ich beim Sechstagerennen in Bremen. Da meine Radtrainingstage in der Regel Samstag/Sonntag und Montag sind; da ich ja noch zwei andere Disziplinen trainieren muss, wäre mir eine Elmtour am Montag am liebsten ( von der Arbeitszeit sehr flexibel), denn es ist wohl interessanter mit Dir den Elm zu erkunden, als in Braunschweig bekannte Wege zu befahren. Also nächster Montag kein Problem, Du soltest aber vielleich mal eine kurze Testfahrt durch den Elm machen, denn ich möchte die Wege und ggf. Trails hinunter rollen und nicht rutschen, da Du ja am Samstag selbst erfahren (wortwörtlich) hast, dass die Reifen dort schon in der Ebene an ihre Grenzen gekommen sind.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2014)

Mal sehen was mein Laufkumpel am Sonntag plant, ich lauf ja auch gerne mal die Trails ab. 
Montag ginge sicherlich auch, lässt sich drüber reden. 
Bennet und Christian sind ja auch gerne mal für's probieren, was los geht Samstag was?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Januar 2014)

Hi,

am Feitag werden Bennet & ich eine kleine Runde durch den Elm radeln, 30km mit 700hm.
Nur Waldautobahn, also alles sehr gut fahrbar, entspannt mit Quatschen!
Christian was ist mir dir, haste Zeit und Lust?
Treffpunkt Lutterspring Parkplatz um 14:30 Uhr


----------



## d-zorg (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
genau wie schon "drüben" im Salzgitter-Höhenzug Thema werde ich diesen Thread nun auch mal mit abbonieren.
Komme direkt aus BS und werde, sofern es recht ist, dann gelegentlich auch gern mal die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren. Auch, um die Umgebung und ein paar neue MTB-Gesichter kennenzulernen. Gefahren wird alles von Tour bis Trail. Bin aber noch (Wieder-)Einsteiger, somit darf es gern noch gemütlicher angehen. 
Beste Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (14. Januar 2014)

Hi,

bisher ist Freitag frei und ich werde kommen. Endlich mal wieder ein paar Höhenmeter fahren!

Aber 14.30 ist auch schon ziemlich spät, oder?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo Daniel,

warum sollte uns das nicht Recht sein?
Bist willkommen und der Elm deckt das was Du fährst schon ab. 

@Christian 
Warum ziemlich spät?


----------



## Monkekhan (14. Januar 2014)

Weil es bis 17:00 Uhr dunkel ist - Und 30 km mit 700 HM in 2,5h wären eine extrem gute Zeit für mich würde ich sagen.
Ich werd mal bei meinem Bruder am Donnerstag nachfragen, ob ich mir seine Lampe fürs Wochenende ausleihen kann - dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Januar 2014)

Ah, ok das Problem liegt an der Lampe!
Ich kann ich ja nicht wissen, dass du keine Funzel hast. 
Wäre ja auch nur für den Rückweg nach Hause, zur Not kannste deine Kiste
auch auf den Pick-Up schmeißen und ich fahr dich nach Hause.


----------



## Monkekhan (14. Januar 2014)

Mitm Auto wäre ich sowieso gekommen, da die Zeit für die Rückfahrt definitiv nicht reichen wird.
Ich meine, dass es für die eigentliche 30 km Tour schon nicht reicht.

Ich sage erstmal zu und melde mich notfalls Donnerstag nochmal, wenn ich die Lampe nicht ausleihen kann und mir das Tempo nicht antun möchte.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (14. Januar 2014)

Servus, hab jetzt mal fleißig mitgelesen und wollt fragen ob ich mich mal bei euch einklinken kann. Hab mit Oberhutzel schon wegen ner Runde in BS gequatscht, aber der Elm reizt auch mit den "Höhenmetern" . Bin sonst auch sehr entspannt unterwegs und würd mich über ein paar gemeinsame km freuen. Besten Gruß


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (14. Januar 2014)

Ach ja, ein paar persönliche Angaben fehlen noch  : Komme aus BS im hohen Norden, ursprünglich WF, kenne den Elm, die Asse und alles was da so drumherum is. Fahre eigentlich nur MTB bergauf, bergab und alles was dreckig macht! Bin halt zu oft allein unterwegs und suche hier ein paar Leute um gemeinsam ein bischen durch die Wälder zu gurken...


----------



## d-zorg (15. Januar 2014)

Komisch, genau dieser Gedankengang kommt mir irgendwie sehr vertraut vor.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Januar 2014)

Na dann schließt Euch mit an, je größer die Gruppe wird desto häufiger fährt man. 
Zu Zweit ist das doof wenn einer absagt, zu Fünft ist das egal. 
Also wie gesagt 14:30 Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring beim Sportplatz, alternativ kann ich auf dem Weg
dahin auch jemanden einsammeln, komme aus Sickte. 
Ich freue mich auf neue Leute. 

@Christian 
Dann ist das doch kein Thema, ich bring dir gerne eine Funzel mit!
Frau und Kind brauchen ja auch Lampen, dadurch habe ich mehrere.


----------



## d-zorg (15. Januar 2014)

Aufgrund eines eingeschickten, defekten Bauteils steht das Rad momentan leider in der Werkstatt.
Wird wohl noch so ein bis zwei Wochen Wartezeit beanspruchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Januar 2014)

Moin Daniel,

kein Ding, dann halt wenn die Kiste wieder ganz ist.


----------



## Monkekhan (15. Januar 2014)

Lampe organisiert - bin Freitag um 14.30 aufm Parkplatz, wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte euch erst einmal einen spaßigen Freitag wünschen und euch kurz mitteilen, dass wir am Sonntag voraussichtlich neun Teilnehmer sind und am Montag zu sechst.

Bis Sonntag oder Montag.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (15. Januar 2014)

Hey,
danke für die Einladung 
Allerdings ist 14:30 sehr sportlich für mich. Müsste morgen mal sehn ob ichs einrichten kann... Lampe wäre auf jeden Fall vorhanden...
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Januar 2014)

War ne tolle Tour....
Nach 50m hat sich mein Pedal verabschiedet!
Kurz rumgefricket und es ging weiter, aber nur bis zum Tetzelstein, dann war es ganz kaputt. 
Bennet uns Christian sind weiter, ich bin wieder zum Auto gerollert.  
Nicht so schlimm, Pedal ist schon ausgetauscht, ich hatte noch ein Paar. 

@bennet & Christian
Hab ihr noch ne Runde hinbekommen?

LG
Jens


----------



## Moga (17. Januar 2014)

Jaaa  War ne schöne Runde.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kmdtovwkaycwcnvk

lg   Bennet


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich von der Nachtfahrt mit Schampoo zurückmelden. War ein sportiver Ausflug, immerhin 4 min schneller als im Hellen. Die Sonntagausfahrt zu Sechst fand ich super und ich hoffe euch hat die Strecke gefallen und das Tempo wahr so in Ordnung. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Für diejenigen, die nicht dabei waren habe ich die Strecke wieder unter bikemap. dokumentiert. Das Video mit zwei Perspektiven habe ich fertig gestellt; kanpp 17 Minuten lang, ich hoffe ich kann es im IBC irgendwann hochladen.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2418097-waggum-bechtsbuttel-eickhorst/


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter vom Sonntag und Montag, 

das Video habe ich im IBC von der letzten Ausfahrt hochgeladen, musste es aber auf MP4 konvertieren, da im WMV die Datenmenge über 1 GB war. Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (23. Januar 2014)

Super Ding Das  Sag Bescheid wenn es mal wieder soweit is...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo SpinnDeinDing!
Danke erstmal für dein positiven Kommentar, freud mich dass es Dir gefallen hat. Unsere nächste Ausfahrt starten wir am Sonntag; hast Du meine Mail nicht erhalten, kam keine Rückmeldung. Wir sind vorausichtlich zu fünft. Schampoo fährt deine Frau mit, dann wären wir schon sechs.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (28. Januar 2014)

Hi Hi,
habe deine mail bekommen. Ich warte allerdings noch auf einen Termin zwecks Wohnungsbesichtigung. Weiß noch nicht wann. Sonst bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Morgens um zehn is auch super. Da hat man noch bischen Resttag . Melde mich noch früh genug dazu...
Beste Grüße


----------



## d-zorg (28. Januar 2014)

Rad leider immer noch nicht zurück. 
Von daher muss ich auch weiterhin erstmal aussetzen.
Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2014)

Nabend,

nein sie kommt nicht mit!
Ist ihr zu schlammig und kalt ist es ja schließlich auch
Nicht so schlimm, wir sicher auch so wieder Spaß machen.
Bis Sonntag
LG Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo Monkekhan,
ich habe von Dir keine Rückmeldung bekommen, ob Du am Sonntag auch wieder dabei bist. Meine Mail nicht erhalten?
Bis ggf. Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Januar 2014)

Naben in die Runde,

bei mir ist noch ein Mitstreiter am Start, der will sich aber noch mal dazu melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (30. Januar 2014)

Hi,

Oberhutzel, deine Mail habe ich bekommen.
Ich werd jetzt Winterpause machen, solange es draußen so weiß und vor allem kalt ist.
Letzten Winter habe ich es mal versucht, aber mangels brauchbarer warmer Winterkleidung habe ich mich immer nach 45-60 Minuten schon auf den Rückweg gemacht wegen Frieren.
Oute mich hiermit offiziell als "Warmwetterfahrer"^^ (5°C+..aber ab 30° hör ich meist auch schon wieder auf mit Fahren - Sommerpause, Hitzefrei 


Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Januar 2014)

Warmwetterfahrer?
+30° zu warm?
Ohne die richtige Kleidung ist das natürlich nicht zu empfehlen, schon klar!
Die kosten ja auch immer gleich ein kleines Vermögen....


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo Monkekhan, erstmal gehörst Du wohl auch zu den Nachtaktiven.
Bei Minustemperaturen machen Winterkleidung schon Sinn, aber dein Temperaturfenster von 25° C finde ich schon mit Standartklamotten beachtlich. Letztes Jahr habe ich einige Biker treffen dürfen, wo das Temperaturfenster gefühlt bei 10 Grad lag, am besten keine Regen und matschige Wege; also Saison in Deutschland ca. zwei Monate. Also gehöst Du wohl eher zu den Harten.

Ich freue mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt mit Dir bei + 5°C oder halt mehr.

Bis bald


----------



## Monkekhan (31. Januar 2014)

Das größte Problem sind momentan die Schuhe und die Jacke.
Für die Schuhe (ganz normale Sommerschuhe) hat mir Shampoo nach der letzten Tour zu Einlegesohlen geraten.
Nächste Baustelle ist die Jacke - nicht Winddicht meine ich. Also kühlt man bei schnellem Fahren schnell aus.
Im Elm merke ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen beim Bergauffahren immer wieder, dass es gut warm wird. Bergab muss man sich dann nur zügeln! 
Ich denke bis zum nächsten Winter hab ich ausreichend warme Klamotten - dann kann ich mitfahren, wenn mich die Jobwahl nicht aus der Region wegführt.

Ergänzung:
Habe eben mal nachm Wetter am Sonntag geguckt.
Temperatur Mittags: 4°C - vllt entscheide ich mich ja spontan für sportliche Betätigung und bin da. Warten müsst ich aber nicht!


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (1. Februar 2014)

Moin moin,

ich wäre dabei! Rote Wiese um 10:00? Richtig?

Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Februar 2014)

Bleibt bei 10 Uhr Rote Wiese; sind voraussichtlich zu sechst. Wird wohl eher eine matschige Ausfahrt, bei Plusgraden.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich mal nach dem körperlichen Befinden aller Beteiligten nach unseren kurzen Herzogsbergenausfahrt erkundigen. Manche Teilpasssagen waren ja schon etwas knackig; wäre der Boden noch weicher gewesen, hätten wir wohl morgen etwas Muskelkater. Es hat mir wieder Spaß gemacht mit euch. Die paar Bilder habe ich euch per Mail verschickt und mit der Einladung zu meiner nächsten Tag- u. Nachtfahrt im Norden von Braunschweig. Das Video der Ausfahrt werde ich noch ausarbeiten und im IBC hochladen.

Bis zu nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Februar 2014)

Alles gut!
Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht und tatsächlich Körner gekostet.
Hatte aber auch nichts anderes erwartet, bei dem klebrigen Boden.
Der schöne Wiesentrail hat echt gezogen, war gutes Training
Gerne bin ich bei der Tag- und Nachttour mit am Start, plan mich bitte mit ein.

LG
Jens


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (2. Februar 2014)

Hey,
ja muss auch sagen der Wiesentrail und der tiefe Boden hat mich geschafft! Trotzdem geil gewesen. Vor allem das erste Trailstück. Weiß immer noch nicht wie wir da oben raus gekommen sind. Hatte auf einmal echte Orientierungsschwächen und das Braunschweiger Umland so noch nicht gesehen. Hat sich angefühlt als wenn ich woanders unterwegs gewesen wäre. Sehr geil. Bitte melden fürs nächste mal. 
Gruß


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2014)

Freut mich, dass es euch auch gefallen hat und dass ich Dir Schampoo in deinem Revier einen neuen Trailabschnitt zeigen konnte. Das Video ist fast fertig, werde ich morgen ins IBC setzen. Die Überholmanöver von euch sehen super aus, ich glaube es ist ein gelungenes Filmchen ( 9:30 Minuten) und bessere Bildqualität. Für deine Orientierung SpinnDeinDing, wo wir uns in Braunschweig bewegten, kannst Du mittlerweile unter bikemap sehen.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2427269-herzogsberge/

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tag- u. Nachtausfahrt im Norden von Braunschweig. Ich hoffe, da es wohl das Revier von SpinnDeinDing sein wird, dass für ihn auch nicht alle Wege bekannt sind.

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Februar 2014)

Das Video unserer Ausfahrt habe ich heute im IBC hochgeladen. Ich hoffe euch gefällt es.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (3. Februar 2014)

Hey,
jetzte habe ichs auch. Da oben bin noch net gewesen mitm Radl. Jedenfalls das Stücken ab Mascherode. hat echt Spass gemacht mal wieder. Denke am 16ten bin ich auch bei. Bin ich mal gespannt ob es da in meiner Heimat was neues zu entdecken gibt. Super Video und klasse Arbeit.
Bis denne


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Februar 2014)

Hi Hi,

bin heute früh ne kleine Runde durch den Elm gelaufen. 
Auch ein Paar Trails im Bereich Lutterspring, da geht alles, nur teilweise schlammig!
Hab mich schon geärgert, hätte mich auf die Kiste schwingen sollen.
Jetzt bin ich platt, so klein war die Runde dann doch nicht......
Wer aber Lust auf den Elm hat soll das bei dem schönen Wetter machen!!


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
da hatte ich in Braunschweig mit den Wegen wohl mehr Glück. Ich habe gestern neue Wege erkundet, um für euch eine neue Tour auszuarbeiten Rund um Braunschweig (Bilder auf meiner Seite). Die Trails waren gut zu fahren, habe paar neue gefunden, aber erstmal ist meine Tag- u. Nachtfahrt nächste Woche angesagt. Da kein Widerspruch von euch kam den Starttermin auf 10 Uhr am Sonntag zu legen, starten wir um 10 Uhr, hat man mehr vom Tag. Ich werde euch alle aber nochmals per Mail anfragen wer Sonntag und Montag kommt. Von Dir und SpinnDeinDing hatte ich ja schon eine Zusage. Ich nochmal meine Route vom Samstag.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2432085-sudsee-funkturm-millenium-berg/

Bis nächste Woche


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel,

ich habe doch auch zugesagt, per Mail und bei der letzten Ausfahrt.
Jetzt noch mal über's Forum, ich bin mit am Start.
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo, zu Zeit sind wir für Sonntag zu sechst ggf. können sich Roundround und Malupro aus Braunschweig noch aufraffen. Monkekhan wie sieht es aus, wir habe mehr als 5 Grad Puls und in Braunschweig ( wir fahren ja stadtnahe Trails) ist es immer 2 Grad wärmer als bei Dir zu Hause.


----------



## roundround (10. Februar 2014)

10 Uhr wird aber knapp!
Wie lange ist die Rund ca?


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo Roundround,
die Strecke ist 26 km, im Schnee habe ca. 1:40 benötigt, in der Gruppe knapp 2 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## d-zorg (10. Februar 2014)

Siehe Mail... wenn der Hobel wieder da sein sollte, wäre ich am Sonntag auch mit dabei. 
Noch hab ich Hoffnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no30 (11. Februar 2014)

Moin
Ich bin am Sonntag wohl auch dabei...Werde voraussichtlich mit roundround anreisen und versuchen entsprechend pünktlich zu sein 

Wie war das noch mit dem Mail-Verteiler, wo sollte man sich da eintragen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo no30
Roundround hat meine Email-Adresse, er möchte bitte meine letzte Einladung zu Tag- u. Nachtfahrt Dir weiterleiten, dann kannst Du mir deine Mailadresse zusenden. Ich werde dich dann in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen, damit Du über die nächsten Ausfahrten informiert wirst.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## d-zorg (12. Februar 2014)

Der Startpunkt war Feuerbrunnen in BS-Waggum, richtig?
Das stand zwar auch in deiner Mail, aber ich habe sie wohl in einer "Aufräumaktion" versehentlich ins digitale Nirvana befördert.
(Vielleicht kann mir die NSA die Mail wiederbeschaffen... )


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo d-zorg,

scheint so dass dein AM wieder fahrbereit ist? Dann könnte ja die Saison 2014 am Sonntag beginnen, freut mich.
Ach so, anhand der Unterlagen von Herrn Snowden, ist der Treffpunkt am Feuerbrunnen in Waggum, ist gut dass die NSA auch Interesse am Mountainbikesport in Braunschweig hat.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## roundround (12. Februar 2014)

Ist der Feuerbrunnen ein tatsächlicher Brunnen?
Ich finde bei google nur eine Straße die so heißt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo Roundround
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz vor der Bücherei,Polizeistation u. Nord LB. Hauptstraße von Bienrode nach Waggum folgen, nach einer scharfen Rechtskurve (rechts Frisör), etwa 100m, dann links zum Feuerbrunnen. In dem Video Waggum-Eickhorst sieht man am Ende wie wir auf den Platz fahren.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Februar 2014)

Da bin ich nochmal,
habe gerade eine Mail von Rochus bekommen, die vielleicht alle Harzfahrer interessiert. Im Harz gibt es mal wieder einen Mountainbikehasser, der an unsere Gesundheit will. Überschrift Totesfalle für Mountainbiker!

http://www.beobachter-online.de/goslar/lokales/todesfalle-fuer-mountainbiker-d22540.html


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die Mail auch bekommen!
Unfassbar was da in manchen Köpfen abgeht!!
Wie kann man mit sich selber vereinbaren absichtlich Menschen schwer zu verletzen?
Für mich nicht zu begreifen?


----------



## d-zorg (12. Februar 2014)

Für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar. 
Zumal es sogar noch schlimmer enden kann. Man stelle sich mal vor, an so einer Stelle fährt jemand mit 30 Klamotten (oder schneller) durch. Bei einem Seil auf Kopf- oder Halshöhe? Ob diese Subjekte, die die Seile bzw. Fallen anbringen, tatsächlich den Tod eines Opfers in Kauf nehmen? 
Was läuft da bloß falsch im Verstand mancher Leute? 

Oberhutzel:
Ja, kann die Karre morgen abholen. Bin wieder einsatzbereit!


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo no30,
deine Mail habe ich erhalten und habe dich in den Verteiler mit aufgenommen.

Ich möchte mich bei euch schon mal für den Zuspruch bedanken, denn ich glaube ich habe die Mountainbiker gefunden, die ich beim MTV vermisst habe. Wir werden voraussichtlich fast zehn Teilnehmer sein, zu dieser Jahreszeit; denn zu meinen MTV-Zeiten waren bei besten Wetter nicht so viele dabei. Ich freue mich auf Sonntag mit euch und hoffe die Strecke entspricht euren Erwartungen.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## d-zorg (14. Februar 2014)

Zumindest sieht auch (momentan noch) die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag gut aus.
Link
Rund 8°C, ein bisschen Sonne und hin und wieder ein paar Regentropfen. Wenn das so bleibt, kann man damit sicher leben. Sind deine Cams wieder mit am Start?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Februar 2014)

Hi Hi,

ich bringe evtl. noch einen Biker mit.
Ist ein Bekannter, der sich gerne anschließen würde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,

freue mich, dass Du noch jemanden für unsere Ausfahrten begeistern konntest, das war eigentlich mein Ziel der Initiative im IBC, Mountainbiker aus der Region zusammenzuführen, um diesen Sport gemeinsam zu erleben. Bei dieser Gruppenstärke betrete ich natürlich auch Neuland und hoffe, alle von euch kommen auf ihre Kosten und wir verlieren niemanden bei den Ausfahrten (ist mir leider letztes Jahr schon passiert).


Hallo d-zorg.

Du hattest ja angefragt ob ich bei der Ausfahrt wieder filme, doch sorry, leider liegt am Sonntag wohl kein Schnee. Ich habe die Strecke schon einmal bei Neuschnee (z.T. Erstbefahrung) festgehalten und glaube die Zuschnitte ohne Schnee kommen dann nicht so gut rüber. Die kleinen Filme waren eigentlich nur gedacht, um anderen nicht nur über bikemap die Strecke dazustellen, sondern auch einen visuellen Eindruck zu verschaffen ( mal was anderes im IBC als Downhillpassagen). Bei meiner nächsten Ausfahrt (Einladung kommt per Mail) werde ich die Strecke wieder mit euch zusammen dokumentieren, um der Streckenbeschreibung mehr Dynamik zu geben.

Bis Sonntag, ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt so.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (14. Februar 2014)

Moin moin,

also ich hoffe das mit der Kamera bleibt Teil der Ausfahrten. Macht echt Laune die Strecke Revue passieren zu lassen und allen mal entspannt vom Sofa aus bei dem Spektakel zuzusehen 

Und zum Thema Draht-Spann-Aktion... Das geht ja wohl gar nicht mehr. Junge. Junge . Hatte das schon von anderen Gegenden gehört und selbst hier in Braunschweig wurden schon einige Spots mit Kinderkram wie Nägeln verseucht. Aber das geht wirklich zu weit! Nun also auch im Harz und das gleich um die Ecke wo ich auch schon paar mal lang bin... Werd mich wohl ein wenig mehr umsehen müssen...

Gruß


----------



## d-zorg (15. Februar 2014)

Oberhutzel:
Macht ja nichts, die Frage war rein informativ. 
Wird ja sicher nicht die letzte Ausfahrt sein.

Ansonsten halte ich es wie SpinnDeinDing: Im Nachhinein freut man sich, hier und dort mal eine Erinnerung festgehalten zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo Männer,
jetzt hat es mich doch flachgelegt. 
Frau und Kind haben die Erkältung schon fast hinter sich, jetzt bin ich dran.
An Sport ist nicht zu denken und ich sage leider für morgen und auch Montag ab.
Schade drum, aber krank macht es keinen Spaß. 
Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt. 
LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (16. Februar 2014)

Hi jungs, wir kommen auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht sind wir 5 Minuten zu spät, netten Gruß an die deutsche bahn...


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo Roundround,
ich bin da, denn für richtige Biker gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung. Bis um 10 Uhr. Von hieraus nochmal gute Besserung für Schampoo, vielleicht in zwei Wochen, nächste Einladung erfolgt per Mail.


----------



## roundround (16. Februar 2014)

Das Wetter ist doch top!


----------



## roundround (16. Februar 2014)

Schön war es. Danke für die Streckenführung!

Jetzt weiß ich auch was passiert, wenn man das Training über den Winter vernachlässigt .
Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo Roundround, freut mich dass es Dir gefallen hat und ich hoffe für die anderen war alles dabei, was für mich Mountainbiken ausmacht. Ich glaube trotz der kürze der Strecke, waren einige von euch manchmal am Limit, aber die Saison hat ja erst begonnen und durch solche stadtnahen Trails kann man seine Kraftausdauer verbessern; es muss halt nicht immer der Elm oder Harz sein.
Die Bilder unserer Ausfahrt habe ich im IBC hochgeladen und die Strecke unter bikemap dokumentiert. Das Video werde ich noch fertigstellen, ist aber wie schon gesagt ein Wintermärchen.
Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt, die ich im Verteiler noch ankündigen werde.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2438205-stadtnahe-trails-im-norden-von-braunschweig/


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo an alle meine Mitstreiter bei meiner Sonntagsausfahrt, der stadtnahen Trails im Norden von Braunschweig, das Wintermärchenvideo der Strecke habe ich im IBC hochgeladen. Ich hoffe es gefällt, auch mal ohne eurem Mitwirken; so könnt ihr heute noch die Strecke Revue passieren lassen. 

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## d-zorg (16. Februar 2014)

Besten Dank für die heutige Ausfahrt. Schon interessant, Braunschweig mal von dieser Seite aus kennenzulernen. Im Sommer sind viele dieser Trails bestimmt zugewachsen, oder?

Da ich seit 3 Monaten keinen einzigen Meter Rad gefahren bin, war ich heute in der Tat schnell an meinen Grenzen. Man ist dann ziemlich schnell ausgepowert. Besonders Anstiege machen mir dann Probleme... die Oberschenkel kreischen. 

Ich hoffe, die Kondition kommt dann Schritt für Schritt wieder zurück.

Bei der Nachtfahrt bin ich leider nicht dabei. Das ist nicht so wirklich was für mich.


----------



## no30 (16. Februar 2014)

War sehr schön heute, auch von mir vielen Dank für die Streckenführung!!
Vielleicht schaffe ich es am 02.März ja auch wieder dabei zu sein - so eine Winterpause ich echt nicht gut


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo d-zorg,
freue mich über die positive Resonanz. Die Form kommt noch, das Jahr hat erst angefangen. Die Trails sind auch im Sommer frei, halt enger mit hohem Gras bewachsen, muss man die nackten Beine mit Antizeckenspray einreiben; macht das Fahren aber noch mehr Spaß.
Bis vielleicht in zwei Wochen, halt Trainingsrückstand langsam aufholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wer wer war heute 
Ich kann die Namen nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2014)

Ein Grund mehr in zwei Wochen dabei zu sein.


----------



## d-zorg (16. Februar 2014)

Wir könnten uns Namensschildchen basteln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo SpinnDeinDing,
was machen deine Beine, DigatalB sind sie wohl ein bischen schwerer (hatte ja noch An- u. Abreise aus Mascherode dazu), bei Dir sah es, glaube ich etwas entspannter aus, als in den Herzogsbergen. Erste Trainingserfolge? Wie hat es Dir gefallen, waren ja einige Passagen wohl Neuland für dich in deinem Revier. Übernächste Woche dabei?


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2014)

Ach so an alle, Video Wintermärchen und Fotos der Ausfahrt gefallen?


----------



## roundround (17. Februar 2014)

Ja, richtig gut, wobei meiner Meinung nach die Überschrift des Videos nicht korrekt ist.
Da Läuft als Text 16.2 und 17.2 durch. 

Vielleicht kann jeder bei dem Gruppenfoto mal als Kommentar schreiben welcher von den Leuten auf dem Foto er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2014)

Am 17.2 wäre eigentlich die Nachtfahrt, da aber Schampoo krank geworden ist, er ist immer dabei (super) (hohlen wir gemeinsam nochmal nach), findet sich ja von euch keiner; also fällt sie aus, habe heute schon 26 km Trails in Waggum,Querum und Krailenriede unter die Reifen genommen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Februar 2014)

Hi Hi aus dem Krankenzimmer,

schön das es offensichtlich allen wieder gefallen hat, was Oberhutzel sich ausgedacht hat.
Für die nächste Tour sage ich schon mal zu. 
Da mein Herz geblutet hat, habe ich heute zwei Touren durch den Elm vorbereitet. 
Ich werde sie vorher mal abfahren, um zu sehen was die Harvester so alles kaputt gemacht haben. 
Möchte euch ja nach Möglichkeit viele Trails bieten.
Eine führt durch den westlichen (56km) und die andere durch den östlichen (45km) Elm.
Beide ca. 35% Trailanteil und rund 1000hm. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo, scheint ja wieder bergauf zu gehen (doppeldeutig); gleich 1000 Hm. Da bin ich ja gespannt auf das Höhentraining. Super dass Du dich gleich einbringst, wie angekündigt, ich hoffe die Körner reichen.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (17. Februar 2014)

Servus,
war echt ne nette Runde... Vor allem das Stückchen an der Oker war sehr schön. Die Schenkel haben mal wieder ordentlichst geglüht... Nächste mal bin ich wieder bei.
@Shampoo: Wo muss ich mich anmelden für den Elm-Cross?...1000hm klingt nach Spaß. Gute Besserung übrigens noch!
Gruß


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo SpinnDeinDing,
danke für dein positives Feedback. Freue mich auf übernächste Woche mit euch. Fotoapparat und Hero ist dann wieder dabei.

Ach so, euer Gruppenphoto von der Sonntagausfahrt hat nach euerm Outing, die höchste Beliebtheit in meinem Album; sind alle neugierig welche Typen die Saison schon im Februar beginnen.. Mit den Smileys ist ne super Sache, halt auch Neuland für mich.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Februar 2014)

SpinnDeinDing schrieb:


> Servus,
> war echt ne nette Runde... Vor allem das Stückchen an der Oker war sehr schön. Die Schenkel haben mal wieder ordentlichst geglüht... Nächste mal bin ich wieder bei.
> @Shampoo: Wo muss ich mich anmelden für den Elm-Cross?...1000hm klingt nach Spaß. Gute Besserung übrigens noch!
> Gruß


Anmeldung zählt als eingegangen und angenommen


----------



## Monkekhan (17. Februar 2014)

Wann fährst du denn die Runden das erste Mal, Shampoo?
Vllt versuche ich mich gleich mal an 56km/1000HM - wenn ich nicht um 6:00 Uhr aufstehen muss!^^


----------



## d-zorg (18. Februar 2014)

Oohoooooo!

Interesse an der Elmrunde: vorhanden.
Zusage: leider noch nicht möglich. Wenn, dann nur spontan kurz vorher.

Viel zu tun momentan, auch an den Wochenenden. Und fitt bin ich auch noch nicht, hat man ja bei der letzten Tour am 16.02. gesehen. War ja immer nur hinten dran an der Gruppe.


----------



## no30 (18. Februar 2014)

Also wo jetzt schon alle so spontan Interesse an der Elm-Runde bekunden will ich mich natürlich davon nicht ausnehmen...
Von mir aus lieber am Wochenende als unter der Woche, würde aber in jedem Fall versuchen mir irgendwie frei zu nehmen.
Ich nehme an du schickst was über den Verteiler oder meldest dich hier zeitnah?! Nicht dass ich das aus Versehen verpasse


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Februar 2014)

Hi Hi,

ich habe bis jetzt ja nur zwei Touren zusammengeklickt und noch nix angeleiert.
Ich kenne mich schon recht gut im Elm aus, aber der Elm ist ein Wirtschaftswald
und da werden viele Trails kaputt gemacht. Viele Harvesterspuren möchte ich nun
auch nicht in der Tour haben.
Deshalb probiere ich die erst vorher aus, plane ggf. um und gebe hier Termine durch.
Wenn ihr aber Interesse habt, würde ich öfter Elmtouren anbieten?
Das eine oder andere wird sich öfter mal wiederholen, Waldautobahnen sind auch immer
dabei, aber es gibt schon schöne Trails.
Das Braunschweiger Umland ist Oberhutzels Revier, da kann ich nicht mithalten
Der hat mir selbst vor meiner Haustür einen Trail gezeigt, oder sogar zwei.....??
Nee doch nicht, der Eine war eigentlich gar nicht zu sehen, lag nicht am Schnee....


Über den Verteiler natürlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (18. Februar 2014)

Wochenende ist bei mir auch grundsätzlich besser. Langfristige Zusagen sind aber leider nicht immer möglich.
Unter der Woche sollte dann aber wieder drin sein, wenn es bis 21 oder 22 Uhr hell ist.  Zum Glück haben wir es ja bald wieder so weit.

In welchem Zustand sind denn die Trails bzw. Waldautobahnen momentan im Elm? Vom Hörensagen her ist es dort ja gern mal sehr matschig und klebrig. Zumindest zu dieser Jahreszeit. Gleiches gilt wohl auch für den SZ Höhenzug, den ich beizeiten jetzt auch mal in Angriff nehmen möchte.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Februar 2014)

Ach was, es regnet nicht im Elm, somit ist auch nichts matschig
Spaß beiseite, ich laufe gerne und viel im Elm, auch Trails.
Am 09.02 sind wir ne flotte 30er Runde durch den Elm getigert,
die Waldautobahnen waren nicht matschig und auch nicht klebrig.
Sicher ist der ein oder andere Trail schlammig, der Großteil ist aber
gut befahrbar
SZ Höhenzug war ich noch nicht, soll auch gut sein.


----------



## roundround (18. Februar 2014)

Salzgitter Höhenzug ist richtig gut!
Man sollte aber einen ortskundigen dabei haben, die einem die schönen Wege zeigen kann.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte einen Track zum nachfahren...


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo, Hallo Roundround,
die Höhenzüge bei SZ-Lichtenberg , Osterlinde u. Gebhardshagen kenne ich nur vom sportiven Kradfahren, wäre für mein Bike auch Neuland, ist halt zuweit weg von der Roten Wiese oder gar Waggum. Ich habe schon einige Strecken vorgeplant, um Braunschweig, Asse, Elm und Oderwald. Da ich aber bei diesen Ausfahrten immer bekannte und unbekannte Wege kombiniere, um meine Trailbibliothek um Braunschweig auszubauen, kann bei diesen Ausfahrten auch mal eine Niete dabei sein, das heißt auch ggf. mal tragen; fährt man nächstes mal nicht mehr. Auf diese Weise habe ich viele Trails gefunden, die ggf. nur ortsansässige kennen. 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Strecken von Schampoo, da ich immer für was neues bin, halt Entdeckerdrang und 1000 Hm sind im Elm schon eine Ansage. 
Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Monkekhan (18. Februar 2014)

Also der Rieseberg (5 km nordwestlich von Königslutter) und Dorm (5 km nordöstlich von Königslutter) sind bis auf wenige Meter trocken und gut befahrbar.
Dafür kann man sich bei Interesse auch mal treffen. Wären von Königslutter aus 2 etwa 15-20 km Touren


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Februar 2014)

Hällöchen, hab jetzt hier nur die letzten Beiträge mitgelesen!
Ich komme aus SZ und der Salzgitter Höhenzug ist sozusagen mein Zuhause 
Ich würde mich für Touren anbieten falls jemand sich hier nicht auskennt, es aber gerne würde!
So 3 Std volle Beschäftigung mit nem Haufen Top Trails ist hier kein Problem


----------



## roundround (19. Februar 2014)

3 Stunden reicht da auch völlig 

Höhenmeter, Wurzeln und Steine ohne Ende und in einigen Bereichen geht es nur hoch und runter 

Macht aber Spaß. Der Kammweg bis zum Bismarkturm kann sich nach einer harten Tour ganz schön ziehen!


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Februar 2014)

Da ist was wahres dran! Kommst du aus der Region?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Stevo 1989,

hört sich interessant an, Städte übergreifend die Trails aus seiner Region anderen näher zu bringen, sollte man in der Saison 2014 aufgreifen und vertiefen, wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch mal dabei, da wie schon gesagt diese Region komplett Neuland ist.


Aber nochmal ein anderes Thema, wollte eigentlich dazu erst nichts sagen, doch einige von euch sind nach der Sonntagsausfahrt ja richtig euphorisch. Nichts gegen volle Motivation und Tatendrang, doch die Ausfahrt vom Sonntag hatte schlappe 26 km, 120 Hm, bei 15,5 Schnitt und bei einigen sind die Körner eher gerieselt als geströmt . Man sollte zu Beginn der Saison wohl erst mal kürze Etappen in Angriff nehmen, bevor man 3 Stunden fahren möchte mit ggf. deutlich mehr Höhenmeter, sonst werden es wohl eher Tagesetappen. Ich bin ja gespannt bei meiner nächsten Ausfahrt mit 32 km und ca. 165 Hm wie ihr euch danach fühlt.


----------



## Stevo1989 (20. Februar 2014)

Bisschen Spinning und Joggen hilft enorm viel!
Zusätzlich laufe ich zuhause die Treppen manchmal öfters huch und runter und gehe jedesmal mit dem arsch schön runter!
Dann ist die Muskulatur nicht gleich komplett überfordert wenn die Saison beginnt!


----------



## Monkekhan (22. Februar 2014)

Ich habe heute festgestellt, dass man durch regelmäßiges Fahren im Winter (1 Wochen fahren, 3-4 Wochen Pause^^) auch recht viel der November-Form in den Februar retten kann.
Wichtig ist nur, dass man nicht den ganzen Winter aufm Sofa liegt. Zumindest mit meinen Ambitionen als Freizeitfahrers - nicht auf dem Weg nach oben zu sterben!


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo Monkehan,
da habe ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Obwohl ich auch im Winter durchtrainiere, nicht mit der gleichen Intensität und Dauer wie im Frühjahr, oder Sommer, fehlt mir die Grundausdauer z.B beim RR-Traininglager auf Malle. Dort muss ich sie erstmal mühsam aufbauen, mit langsamer Steigerung der Streckenlänge und Höhenmetern ( erste Tage nur Flachetappe; Strecken mit wenig Höhenmeter), um sich nicht zu überfordern und  ggf. einen Virus einzuhandeln, denn dann war das Training für die Katz.


----------



## Monkekhan (22. Februar 2014)

Da spiegeln sich gleich die unterschiedlichen Trainigsziele wider.
Ich will/muss bergauf niemanden abhängen können. Wenn ich entspannt hochkomme im Elm und Harz - auch mal 500-600 HM am Stück - dann reicht mir das völlig. Letztes Jahr (nach 3 Monaten Pause im Winter) hab ich bei meiner ersten Tour den Rieseberg unsicher machen wollen und nach 45 min aufgegeben!^^
die 40-50 km in etwa 2,5h wie letztes Jahr (26er Hardtail mit profillosem Reifen hinten) fahr ich weiterhin in leicht hügeligem Terrain sind immer noch gut möglich, genauso wie letztes Jahr. Aber die 100 km Tour vom letzten Herbst gehen bestimmt noch nicht - aber bis dahin sind ja noch 5-6 Monaten und 3000-4000 km Training Zeit!


----------



## DownundA (22. Februar 2014)

Hat morgen jmd Lust auf ne runde im Elm? Komme aus sickte und kenne mich im Elm nicht aus. 


Rinjehaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo DownundA,
muss leider passen, werde früh morgens in Richtung Gifhorn unterwegs sein. Es wird sich mit Sicherheit in Kürze eine Ausfahrt ergeben, wenn Schampoo ( vielleicht dein Nachbar) seine Strecken ausgearbeitet hat.


----------



## Monkekhan (22. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte auf die andere Elm-Seite kommen. Optimalerweise ab 10.00 Uhr für mich 
Ob ich mich auskenne und brauchbare Trails zeigen kann, wird sich dann zeigen - notfalls müssten wir etwas weiter fahren. Üblicherweise bewege ich mich nämlich grob zwischen Ampleben und Königslutter (Eilumer Horn, Tetzelstein Drachenberg).
Bei Hemkenrode kenn ich auch einen netten Trail und ein paar Sachen Richtung Schöppenstedt (Was aber schon ein gewaltiger Umweg wäre)

Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## DownundA (22. Februar 2014)

Dann mache ich mich mal auf Erkundungstour..

@monkehan: danke für das Angebot. Ein andermal gerne.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkekhan (22. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann keine Erkundungstour für mich.
Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Februar 2014)

DownundA schrieb:


> Hat morgen jmd Lust auf ne runde im Elm? Komme aus sickte und kenne mich im Elm nicht aus.
> 
> 
> Rinjehaun.



Hi Hi

bin grade etwas erkältet, wird aber schon wieder besser.
Jetzt wo die Tage wieder länger werden, fahre ich eigentlich Mittwochs
regelmäßig Feierabendtouren durch Elm & Asse.
Ich kenne mich gut im Elm aus und zeige ihn dir gerne.
Da du aus Sickte kommst, kann ich dich auch mitnehmen wenn Touren
von Oberhutzel anstehen, oder wenn z.B. größere Sachen geplant werden,
wie Tagestouren durch den Harz.
Die ich auch anbieten werde.
Kurzfristig ginge natürlich immer, kommst ja aus Sickte
RR Touren fahre ich auch regelmäßig und gerne.


----------



## DownundA (23. Februar 2014)

Ich bedanke mich... Mittwochs passt mir auch immer gut. Hast du ne bestimmte Uhrzeit? Melde dich einfach... Ich freue mich auf eine Tour. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Februar 2014)

14 - 16 Uhr, wie es am besten passt.
Nehmen wir doch gleich mal kommenden Mittwoch.
Ich melde mich noch mal dazu.

Das betrifft natürlich alle die Lust haben!
Bennet wie siehts bei Dir aus? Christian und bei Dir?
SpinnDeinDing geht da was bei Dir, hast ja n geilen Pick-Up


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (23. Februar 2014)

Moin Moin. Jep mitm Transport sollte es keine Probleme geben

Allerdings werde ich es um 14:00Uhr sicher nicht schaffen. 
Wenn es jetzt gegen Sommer länger hell bleibt könnt man das eine oder andere mal doch sicher auf 17:00 verschieben...?! Das wäre machbar für mich.
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Februar 2014)

Ja klar geht 17 Uhr


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
danke für die Bilder, konntest es wieder nicht lassen. Nur kurze Erläuterung zu den Bildern. Teich/ See wo?, Trail wo? Das Gruppenbild war Herzogsberge, hast Du mich mal teifenentspannt fotografiert! Nächsten Sonntag steht nach dieser Ausfahrt wohl nichts mehr entgegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Februar 2014)

Solange ich mich nicht wieder infiziere bin ich ganz sicher am kommenden Sonntag dabei!
Der Trail geht quer zum Reitlingstal, oberhalb vom Café, eigentlich total schön, nur leider etwas kaputt gefahren.
Der See ist der Veronikasee bei Veltheim Ohe. 
Ich konnte bei diesem Wetter nicht anders, war nicht geplant, deswegen auch alleine und easy going!
Wusste ja nicht ob ich schon Pfeile im Köcher habe.


----------



## Monkekhan (23. Februar 2014)

Ich sag spontan erstmal "Ja" zu Mittwoch. Wenn noch was dazwischen kommt melde ich mich.


----------



## DownundA (23. Februar 2014)

17 Uhr ist auch für mich realistisch... Falls ich früher von der Arbeit komme, gebe ich natürlich nen Zeichen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (24. Februar 2014)

Moin,
ist 17:00Uhr diesen Mittwoch gesetzt oder die nächsten Wochen angedacht, da ich noch evtl. anderweitig tätig werden müsste diese Woche? 
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Februar 2014)

Jo Mittwoch werde ich fahren, wenn wir um 17 Uhr starten, haben wir knapp 2 Std. dann wird
es dunkel. Denke 20-25km sollten genug sein, dafür baue ich ein Paar hm mehr rein
Würde mir dazu etwas ausdenken. Können wir uns um 17 Uhr irgendwo am Elm treffen? (Erkerode, Hemkenrode, Destedt, Evessen, Veltheim ginge auch) 
DownundA, dich kann ich einsammeln, habe einen Pick-Up. 
Treffpunkt würde ich einer Ortschaft entsprechend festlegen.


----------



## DownundA (25. Februar 2014)

Machen wir so... Ich wohne in apelnstedt, komme dann mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt nach sickte.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2014)

Brauchst du nicht, ich kann dich um 16:45 Uhr am DGH Apelnstedt abholen.


----------



## iceberry (25. Februar 2014)

Moinsen

Eure Gruppe scheint ja zu wachsen... fein fein!  

Ich habe gerade meinen Wohnsitz von Veltheim nach Salzdahlum verlagert.
Hab mich diesen Winter mit Renovieren und Umziehen fit gehalten. 
Aber es gibt noch immer 'was zu tun.

Hoffe bis zum Sommer (eig ist ja schon fast Sommer) endlich wieder Zeit zum Radeln zu finden.

Kennt jemand evtl. nette Wege fern der Straße von Salzdahlum in Richtung Elm?
Ich kenne nur den über den Mascheroder Wald / Herzogsberge / ...

Greetz


----------



## DownundA (25. Februar 2014)

@Shampoo, vielen dank... Dann bis morgen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2014)

Richtung Dettum, über die Asse in den Elm
Ernsthaft, da musst du schon über Feldwege fahren.
Sinnig wäre über Apelnstedt, Volzum, Lucklum nach Erkerode.

Edit:
So Strecke gebastelt!
23km mit etwas über 500hm, davon 8km Trail der Rest Waldautobahn.
Treffpunkt ist um 17 Uhr in Evessen auf dem Parkplatz am Steinbruch oberhalb der Obstbausiedlung.
Die Straße die da hinführt heißt „Markmorgen“, die bis zum Ende fahren und man kommt automatisch zum Parkplatz.
Ist das so Ok?


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo iceberry,
nach meinen Aufzeichnungen gibt es zwei Alternativwege in den Elm, die überwiegend über Feldwege führt. Einmal von Salzdalhlum-Sickte-Neuerkerode-Veltheim an den Westelm ( ca. 10 km) oder Salzdahlum-Volzum-oberhalb Hachum vorbei-nach Lucklum-Erkerode an den Elm ( ca. 13 km). Da ich wohl keine gpx-Daten im IBC hochladen kann, müsste ich die Daten Dir per Mail zukommen lassen, falls Interesse besteht, sonst über Google earth Feldwege suchen.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (25. Februar 2014)

Servus,
alles klar versuche gegen 17:0Uhr vor Ort zu sein. Grüße


----------



## Monkekhan (25. Februar 2014)

Bei mir wird es morgen wahrscheinlich doch nicht klappen. Hab spontan mit meinem Bruder beschlossen zum Luchse angucken in den Harz zu fahren.
Braucht nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2014)

@SpinnDeinDing 
Supi

@Christian 
vom Luchse gucken bekommt man keine Beine
Viel Spaß im Harz, dann halt nächste Woche


----------



## DownundA (25. Februar 2014)

Evtl.kommt noch nen Arbeitskollege von zum Treffpunkt. Der kommt aus WF und kennt sich im Elm genau so wenig aus wie meiner einer...

Ich hoffe, dass ich die ca. 500 hm schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2014)

Mach Dir mal keine Platte, das schafft Du schon, so lang sind die Anstiege nicht und 
man kann sich zwischendurch gut wieder erholen.
Außerdem gibt der Langsamste das Tempo an, wir wollen ja gemeinsam Radeln
Spaß soll es machen und das möglichst jeden Mittwoch. 
Falls alle Stricke reißen kann ich jederzeit abkürzen, oder hm rausnehmen.


----------



## DownundA (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## Monkekhan (25. Februar 2014)

Vom Luchse gucken kriegt man natürlich keine Beine - aber eventuell ein bisschen von den 2x8km Fußmarsch!  (Eigentlich sollte es eine MTB-Tour werden, aber mein Bruder möchte seine teure Kameraausrüstung nur zu Fuß transportieren)

Und Samstag+Montag bin ich auch 2x45 km gefahren. Pausen sind jetzt länger, damit sich der Hintern zwischendurch wieder ordentlich erholen kann und die nächste Tour auch bis zum Ende Spaß macht - zumindest halbwegs!


----------



## d-zorg (26. Februar 2014)

Momentan sieht es so aus, dass ich bei der nächsten Sonntagstour von Oberhutzel auch wieder dabei sein kann. Ich schreibe es aber nochmal im Verteiler.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schampoo, wollte mich von der super Tag-u.Nachtausfahrt zurückmelden.
Hast schöne Trails zusammengestellt, doch der Bergabtrail bei Kilometer 6,5 war schon krass und wärst Du nicht vorweggefahren, hätte ich gekniffen, das war definitiv knapp über meinem Bergablimit, aber wie sagt man, Augen zu und durch.
Dank nochmal an unsere Mitstreiter SpinnDeinDing,DownundA u. Freund, ich hoffe es gibt morgen keinen Muskelkater und das nächste Mal alle mit Licht, war schon ein bischen dunkel.

Die Strecke habe ich auf meiner Seite dokumentiert und kommentiert.
http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2448221-evessen-reitlingstal-erkerode/ 

Bis Sonntag, mit etwas weniger Höhenmeter.


----------



## Monkekhan (27. Februar 2014)

Den Trail bei km 6,5 bin ich letztes Jahr im Sommer auch endlich gefahren, nachdem ich in ein 3/4 Jahr immer mal wieder angeguckt hab.
3x anfahren musste ich ihn - aber eigentlich ist es ganz einfach - oben nicht die Eier wegschmeißen und einfach den Kopf ausschalten...Wird schon nix passieren und abwärts^^

Und bis auf den einen Trail vom Tetzelstein runter richtung Reitlingstal seit ihr sogar alle Trails gefahren, die ich da in der Nähe kenne - kann ich meine Tour zum Eilumer Horn im Sommer immer allein fahren.


----------



## DownundA (27. Februar 2014)

Ich bedanke mich auch nochmal... War ne Super Tour. Nächste Woche gerne wieder!

Bis jetzt noch kein Muskelkater! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Februar 2014)

Moin,

hat mir auch total Spaß gemacht und ich habe etwas gebraucht um das Grinsen im Gesicht loszuwerden.
Respekt an unsere „Dunkelbiker“ 
Das Ding bei 6,5km wird glaube ich Hasenloch genannt….


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (27. Februar 2014)

Moinsen,

ich fands auch supi. Recht knackiges Tempo, dafür aber schöne Trails, eine und nen super Einblick in den dann doch nicht ganz so langweiligen Elm....
Bin nächste mal wieder dabei. Dann mit Licht.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2014)

So hab mal für Mittwoch etwas vorbereitet.
Starpunkt ist in Hemkenrode im Wiesenweg, neben dem Feuerwehrgerätehaus.
Bitte vorher mal per Google Earth ansehen, dann irrt keiner umher
Zur Auswahl  stehen 2 Touren.
Einmal 33,5km mit ca. 550hm davon 16,5km Trails, oder 30km mit ca. 400hm davon 12km Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (28. Februar 2014)

Wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich denke um 17 Uhr, wie letztes Mal.
Bitte eine Funzel mitnehmen!


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (28. Februar 2014)

Jep 17:00uhr mit Funzel! Check....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2014)

Yes...


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (28. Februar 2014)

Moin, wollt nochmal fragen wegen Sonntag... 10:00Uhr Rote Wiese treffen? Gruß


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2014)

Hallo SpinnDeinDing,
bleibt bei 10 Uhr Sonntag, Rote Wiese.
Bis Morgen.


----------



## Monkekhan (1. März 2014)

Ich werde die Mittwochsrunden ab 17:00 Uhr wohl erst mitmachen, wenn es lang genug hell bleibt, da mir die Lampe fehlt. Und jedes Mal hoffen, dass jmd eine Lampe mitbringt, ist auch doof.


----------



## DownundA (1. März 2014)

moin moin,

bin MIttwoch wieder dabei... 

ich wäre für die zweite Variante...


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. März 2014)

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter von der Sonntagsausfahrt vom 2.3.14,
ich hoffe die Ausfahrt war nach eurem Geschmack, obwohl für einige von euch es kein Neuland war. Die Bilder unserer Ausfahrt findet ihr auf meiner Seite und die Strecke unter folgendem Link.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/245...scheroder-holz/#/z13/52.20939,10.5503/terrain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. März 2014)

Alles gut, hat wie immer Spaß gemacht
Irgendwann ist mal gut mit neuen Sachen, so groß ist BS nu auch nicht. 
Es kommt darauf an wie die Touren zusammengebaut sind und das war wieder

Bis Mittwoch, Gruß Jens


----------



## DownundA (2. März 2014)

Da habt ihr ja ordentlich Tempo gemacht...

Ich war heute in der Asse, war etwas abwärts orientierter 

Also wer Lust hat etwas mehr Gas auf dem Weg nach untern zu geben, ist auf unseren Ausfahrten, die meist Sonntags gegen 13 Uhr stattfinden....WILLKOMMEN 

wünsche euch noch nen chicken Sonntag


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (2. März 2014)

@DownundA: Würd mich gern mal anschließen Sonntags. Ich war der mit der Nußschale auffe Birne am Mittwoch. Auch Touren im Harz wär ich nicht abgeneigt gegenüber. Kenn da das ein oder andere Berabschmankerl. Können ja Mittwoch nochmal schnacken...
@All: War sonst ne nette zügige Runde heute wieder. Der Minitrail im Mascheroder Holz war echt witzig... Wie Shampoo schon sagt, der Zusammenbau machts... 
Besten Gruß und netten Abend noch.


----------



## Monkekhan (2. März 2014)

Habe mal eine ganz andere Frage:
Gibt es unter euch einen leidenschaftlichen Fahrrad-Schrauber?
Mein altes Hardtail soll im Laufe des Jahres - vorzugsweise bis zum Sommer - eine neue Gabel kriegen. Am Besten, wäre die vorhandene 140er RS Sektor (Evtl runtergetravelt auf 130 mm, wenn das geht - es gibt sie ja von 130-150 mm)

Gruß
Monkekhan


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
danke erst mal für die Fotos, da seh ich, dass ich auch dabei war.
Danke für euer positives Feedback, dass nächste mal gibt es wieder unbekannte Strecken für einige von euch.
Das Video unserer Ausfahrt vom Sonntag habe ich heute ins IBC geladen, ich hoffe es gefällt.
Bis ggf. Mittwoch oder vielleicht am Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2014)

Moin Oberhutzel,

danke für´s tolle Video, wieder spitzemäßig

@all
Treffpunktänderung für morgen!
Wir treffen uns auch in Hemkenrode, aber nicht mehr im Wiesenweg, neben dem Feuerwehrgerätehaus.
Wir treffen uns 170m weiter in Richtung Destsedt, auf dem Parkplatz vom Freibad Hemkenrode!
Um 17 Uhr, 5 Min. warten wir!
Die Straße heißt "An der Badeanstalt"
Da kann man besser parken
Kann man gut auf Google Earth sehen.......
Die Strecke habe ich auf 29km abgeändert davon 13km Trails, um und bei 500hm
Dafür habe ich einen der schönsten Trails mit drin, den fahren wir zum Schluß, danach 3km Radweg.
Geht nicht anders!

Kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (4. März 2014)

Gefällt mir... Ich hoffe, dass bis morgen mein Lampe da ist. Sonst wird es wieder nen blindflug!!!

@Shampoo: kannst mich wieder mitnehmen? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2014)

DownundA schrieb:


> Gefällt mir... Ich hoffe, dass bis morgen mein Lampe da ist. Sonst wird es wieder nen blindflug!!!
> 
> @Shampoo: kannst mich wieder mitnehmen?
> 
> ...



Klar, kein Ding!
16:40 Uhr da wo ich dich rausgelassen habe. 

@Christian 
Ich hätte die Funzel meiner Frau für dich, ich leih sie dir gerne.


----------



## DownundA (4. März 2014)

Super... Ich danke dir! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkekhan (4. März 2014)

Brauchst mir keine Lampe mitbringen. Im Dunkeln auf unbekannten Trails möchte ich mir ersparen.
Aber wenn ihr von Hemkenrode richtung Königslutter die ersten HM macht, dann würde ich vllt morgen doch vorbeikommen und euch aufm Berg dann wieder verlassen. Irgendwann muss man ja auch mal ein paar HM fahren und nicht nur durchs Flachland auf Asphalt. (Obwohl mich der Gegenwind gestern auch gut gefordert hat^^)


----------



## DownundA (5. März 2014)

@Shampoo...

Könnte ich mir evtl die Lampe borgen... Weiß nämlich nicht, ob meine heute mit der Post schon eintrifft:-( 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. März 2014)

Ja kannst du, ich nehme sie mit.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (5. März 2014)

Moin moin,
komme evtl. 10min später... Bitte nochmal 5min warten wenns geht...
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. März 2014)

Na sicher


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2014)

Morgen an alle Mitstreiter von der Mittwoch-Elm-Ausfahrt, habe eine kurze Nachtschicht eingelegt und die Bilder der Ausfahrt hochgeladen und die Strecke nachbereitet, aber bikemap frist sie zur Zeit nicht; ich hoffe es klappt morgen.
Schampoo, super Ausfahrt und ich konnte meine Trailbibliothek, dank deiner Hilfe ausbauen. Der Trail von Kilometer 13 bis 18 war Neuland, der von 20,8 bis 21,8 ( die Ausfahrt von dem Trail hatte ich letztes Jahr mit Rochus gesehen, jetzt konnte ich den schon im März 2014 mit deiner Hilfe abhaken). Die Ausfahrt war absolut geil und die ungewollte verlängerte Nachtfahrt hat dies noch getopt.
Beim nächsten mal nehme ich einen zweiten Akku mit, für alle Fälle.
Ich bin gespannt auf Mittwoch und ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt uns holt, den trotz der Trockenperiode waren einige Stellen noch sehr klebrig,
desweiteren hoffe ich, Tim ist wieder wohlauf und hat den Hungerast überwunden.
Bis die Tage.


----------



## DownundA (6. März 2014)

War mal wieder nen geiles Ding... 

Ich bedanke mich!




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. März 2014)

Danke für die Blumen

Mir hat das auch dermaßen Spaß gemacht, dass ich direkt wieder losfahren könnte.
War ja auch alles dirn was unseren Sport ausmacht, ein paar Defekte, DownundA war
in DownundA und hat was in den Büschen gesucht
Ein prima Hungerast, wobei mir der Tim echt Leid getan hat. Ich hoffe er hat sich
schnell erholt und konnte trotzdem gut schlafen
Stockdunkle Nachtfahrt, für die Meisten mit unbekannten Trails
Ein e-Biker der klingelnd an uns vorbeigerauscht ist und sich dann wundern musste,
was 2 anständige Oberschenkel so alles leisten können……..

@Oberhutzel
Deine Fotos machen die Sache dann richtig rund
Wobei das Foto von SpinnDeinDing im Wheelie obergeil ist.
Die Strecke für Mittwoch steht schon, 33km.......


----------



## DownundA (6. März 2014)

Habe erfahren, dass Tim immer noch fertig ist. Er bedankt sich bei allen für den Support! 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tafkadasoh (6. März 2014)

Moin Leute, 

hier ist Tim der Fertige  Nach einer mittelschweren Fressorgie und ein paar Kaffee am Morgen bin ich langsam wieder fit!
An der Stelle ein fettes DANKE an alle von der Mittwochs-Gang für die Rücksicht und Motivationsschübe. Hatte schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich alle aufhalte, aber es war einfach nicht mehr rauszuholen aus dem Gebälk, Systemoverload...Wär ich da alleine rumgegurkt wär ich 100 pro im Matsch liegengeblieben. 
Wenn ich mir die Fotos so ansehe scheine ich ab km 5 schon dauerhaft der letzte zu sein, hätte mir selber auffallen müssen  also nochmal Danke Leute fürs durchschleifen!

Hat auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß mit Euch im Elm gemacht. Nächstesmal mit Licht und Müsliriegel und der Drops ist gelutscht . Und mit mehr Tinte aufm Füller. 
Grüße an alle. Tim

PS: Schöne Bilder!


----------



## roundround (6. März 2014)

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es auch bald wieder, die eine Tour die ich mit euch machen konnte war wirklich cool.
Für Nachtfahrten muss ich aber erst aufmunitionieren. Ich habe aber schon eine Funzel im Auge.
Fenix BT20 sieht ganz ansprechend aus. Anderen Vorschlägen, bei denen ich selbst keinen Lötkolben benutzen muss bin ich natürlich auch aufgeschlossen.

@tafkadasoh Bei meinen ersten Runden mit Jungs die schon länger fahren bin ich auch fast gestorben. 
Aber wenn du ein bischen dran bleibst wird das bald besser.


----------



## d-zorg (6. März 2014)

Oh ja... das Hinterherfahren, weil man einfach (noch) nicht schneller kann... ich kenne es zu gut. Hoffentlich hab ich diese Phase bald hinter mir. Somit sind momentan, trotz der knappen Freizeit, auch Alleinfahrten angesagt, sonst halte ich beim nächsten Mal die Gruppe wieder auf.

Das gemeine daran ist ja, dass die schnellen vorne NOCH mehr Pause machen können, als ohnehin schon.  Man selbst kommt dann fix und fertig an den Pausenstellen an und idealerweise solls ja dann gleich weitergehen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. März 2014)

@all

Die Runde für den kommenden Mittwoch steht!
Ich habe jetzt doch erst mal nur mir bekannte Trails im Ost-Elm gewählt, sie ist 34km lang, hat 550hm
und rund 14km Trailanteil.
Treffpunkt 17 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen, einfach „Watzumer Häuschen“ bei Google Earth eingeben.


----------



## Moga (6. März 2014)

Hey,

hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde? Treffen hätte ich so gedacht, gegen 15:15 Lutterspring Parkplatz. Will jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die nächste Tour mit Dir, dann wird meine Elmkarte in diesem Bereich auch mal etwas ausgefüllt mit Trails, da ist es zur Zeit nur weiss. Bis auf jedenfall Mittwoch.
SpinnDeinDing erst mal super mit dem Wheelie, habe ich erst bei der Bilderauswertung gesehen, dass ich den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Auslöser gefunden habe ( ich schaffe kaum Freihändig zu fahren und Du nur auf dem Hinterrad; im Bereich Technik fehlt mir noch einiges). Entschuldigung nochmals, dass ich mich bei Dir gestern nicht persönlich verabschiedet habe. Sorry, ich war kompl. unterkühlt.

Hallo Roundround würde mich freuen wenn Du nächstes Wochen dazustossen kannst und ggf. no30 mitbringst. Einladung ist ja per Mail heute raus.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (6. März 2014)

Jungs und Mädels... Es war schein... Tolle Nachtfahrt und mal wieder ne Bestätigung: Elm geeeeht! Der erste Teil war richtig gut und zum Schluss das Stück war wie ein i-Tüpfelchen. Mit gutem Licht kannst da schön runter machen. Freu mich echt auf den Sommer, dass man mal im hellen die Wege die wir jetzt so erkundet haben fahren kann. Schade das der Trail am Tetzelstein so kaputt war. Hatte Ihn echt geiler in Erinnerung. Ist eigentlich echt nen Highlight im Elm!
Meine Akku hat genau gereicht übrigens. War tiefrot die Anzeige wo wir wieder am Auto waren...

@*tafkadasoh*: Hoffe hast dich erholt jetze und bist wieder dabei nächste Mittwoch. Je mehr dabei, desto besser und no worry. Nen ordentlichen Hänger hatte hier sicher jeder mal.

Ich werd versuchen  nächsten Mittwoch dabei zu sein. Freu mich auf den östlichen Teil! Da kenn ich auch wirklich nix.

@*Oberhutzel: *Danke für die pics. Vlt. bis Sonntag.

@*roundround**: *Kann dir nur nochmal mitgeben: Mein China Cracker hat 2800lm für 35 Euronen inne Bucht. 700lm wär mir zu lasch.... Bei MagicShine gibts die Dinger auch mit etwas mehr seriösem backround

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpinnDeinDing (6. März 2014)

@Oberhutzel: Kein Ding. War auch recht frisch denne. Und übrigens super abgedrückt... Mal sehn dass ichs Sonntag schaffe... Bis denne.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2014)

Hallo SpinnDeinDing,
jetzt Sonntag hatte ich eigentlich per Mail abgesagt, da keine positive Rückmeldung bei der etwas spezielleren Ausfahrt von euch kamen. Pierre u. Wolfgang waren ganz traurig, da sich meine Absage mit deren Zusagen überschnitten hatten. Wenn Sonntag doch Interesse besteht, könnten wir die Ausfahrt durchziehen, sonst halt später mal, ist auf jeden Fall nichts zum Ausruhen.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (6. März 2014)

@Oberhutzel: Dann lass das spontan entscheiden. Melde mich Samstag ob du Sonntag ne Runde machen möchtest wo man sich anschließen kann... Wenn nicht, nicht so wild. Spätestens Mittwoch sieht man sich.
Grüße


----------



## Moga (6. März 2014)

Hey, keiner Lust morgen? Ich schwanke noch zwischen 2 Strecken. Würde mich echt freuen, wenn noch jemand mitkommt!
Die beiden Strecken die zur Auswahl stehen sind unten angehängt(Beide von Shampoo).

lg Bennet


----------



## Monkekhan (6. März 2014)

Ich würde mitkommen wollen.
Spontan würde ich Tour 2 fahren wollen. Die Erste sind wir letztes Jahr im Frühjahr schonmal gefahren, oder?
Sind denn beide Touren gut bis 18:00 fahrbar? Licht für die Dunkelheit ab 18:00 Uhr habe ich nämlich keines.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Moga (6. März 2014)

Ja, Tour 1 sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren. Die hat mehr Trails. Tour 2 dafür mehr Höhenmeter (daher auch mein Favorit). Wenn wir 15:15 starten, sollten wir das locker schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (7. März 2014)

Dann bin ich morgen pünktlich aufm Parkplatz Lutterspring.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. März 2014)

Moin,

viel Spaß!

Ich habe meine Bilder vom 05.03 auch hochgeladen.
Erstaunlicher Weise ist die Qualität der Bilder echt gut, dafür dass ich sie mit dem Garmin
gemacht habe


----------



## Moga (7. März 2014)

Gut. Dann 15:15 Parkplatz Lutterspring.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2014)

An alle Mitstreiter der Mittwochsausfahrt und für diejenigen die ggf. die Strecke nochmals abfahren möchten, habe ich den Track mit Streckenbeschreibung auf unserer neue Bikemapseite ( IG MTB BS  Intressengemeinschaft Mountainbiken Braunschweig) dokumentiert.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2489186-hemkenrode-reitlingstal-sendeturm-destedt/#gsc.tab=0

Es hat etwas länger gedauert, da bikemap ihre Seite umgestellt hat und danach ging mal wieder garnichts.

Tafkasoh: Kannst Du die Strecke nochmal Revue passieren lassen.

SpinnDeinDing: Pierre und ich werden uns am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Feuerbrunnen treffen und die spezielle Waggumrundfahrt in Angriff nehmen, vielleich bist Du ja mit dabei.

Schampoo: Dir viel Spaß beim Laufen.

Moga u. Monkekhan: Viel Spaß morgen im Elm, vielleicht seit ihr beiden nächsten Sonntag in Braunschweig dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2014)

Kurzer Nachtrag:
Schampoo hast super Fotos mit dem Garmin gemacht, bin ich jetzt auch mal festgehalten und auf dem Bild DSC00052 wirke ich gar nicht so alt.
Danke.


----------



## Moga (7. März 2014)

Sonntag leider nicht. Braunschweig ist mir dann doch etwas zu weit... hab ich ja schon über 30km anfahrt... Mittwoch bin ich aber dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2014)

Hallo Moga,
treffen wir uns auf jedenfall nächsten Mittwoch. Mit dem Sonntag meinte ich den 16.3, da starten wir von der Roten Wiese und vielleicht kann dich Schampoo mitnehmen, der fährt doch ein super Pickup.
Bis Mittwoch und viel Spass morgen.


----------



## Moga (7. März 2014)

Ja, diesen Mittwoch bin ich dabei. Shampoo kommt leider nicht aus Helmstedt . Wäre ein kleiner Umweg für ihn .


----------



## Monkekhan (7. März 2014)

Mago, ich kann dich auch mitnehmen, wenn ich in BS mitfahre.
Ob ich Sonntag mitfahre, entscheide ich aber spontan morgen Abend (Gegen 20:00 Uhr müsste ich wieder zu Hause sein).
Entweder kommst du dann nach Königslutter oder wir treffen uns in Barmke oder Rennau. Oder direkt an der Autobahnauf/-abfahrt.

Zur roten Wiese kommst du z.B. auch sehr gut per Zug von Helmstedt meine ich. Wären dann nurnoch 1-2 km Anfahrt dahin.


----------



## Moga (7. März 2014)

Danke fürs Angebot.  Aber ich denke Sonntag brauche ich mal n Pausentag. Bin morgen auch wieder unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. März 2014)

Hi Hi,

ich war grad mal kurz in meinen Karten vertieft....
Rausgekommen ist eine Harztour!
Sollte das Wetter so bleiben würde ich für kommenden Samstag die Runde fahren wollen.
Ich kann 3 Mitstreiter mitnehmen, gestartet wird in Thale.
Sie führt über Almsfeld, Hüttenrode, kleiner Abstecher zum "Blauen See" nach Rübeland,
wo der Spaß dann erst so richtig anfängt!
Über Teile vom Hexenstieg zu Rappbodetalsperre, einen Hammertrail nach Neuwerk, Supertrails 
nach Wendefurth, nach etwas Straßengekurbel einen MEGA Trail nach Altenbrak, hoch nach
Totenrode wo der nächste Hammertrail wartet. Wir fahren nicht durchs Bodetal (am WE die Hölle
wegen der Grauköpfe) aber dafür zu Roßtrappe hoch und dann einen verblockten Trail neben der 
DH Strecke wieder runter zum Startpunkt.
Die Tour wird 56km und ca. 1600hm haben, also mit Sicherheit in die Beine gehen!
Ich werde aber kein Gebolze veranstalten, sportlich schon, aber in solchen Größenordnungen
muss man auf seine Körner aufpassen! 
Außerdem steht am 16.03 die Runde von Martin an (alternativ könnten wir das auch Sonntag machen)
möchte Martin aber nicht in die Quere kommen.
Ich würde sagen wir brauchen mit Pausen 6-7 Stunden + 1,5 Stunden Fahrzeit, also müssen wir früh 
los.
Ich bin sonst zwar Wettererprobt, möchte aber nur los wenn das Wetter passt.


Ein Highlight wird der Balue See, je nach Jahreszeit sieht der so aus:


----------



## Moga (8. März 2014)

Hey, ich würde gerne mitkommen!  Was heißt sportlich?  Bin eigentlich recht fit. Hab dieses jahr schon 1000km hinter mir.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
hört sich gut an, da ich ja die Woche Urlaub habe würde mir in  diesem Fall der Samstag passen und da ich die Woche für RRfahren nutzen wollte, wäre ein MTBabstecher in den Harz mal was anderes. Wegen Transport kann man in der Woche noch besprechen. Ich wäre am Samstag dabei.


----------



## Monkekhan (8. März 2014)

Mich wird die Tour höchstwahrscheinlich noch völlig überfordern. (Bis 1.000 HM hätte ich mir zugetraut) Bestimmt auch Ende des Jahres, wenn nicht zufällig 20 kg weg sein sollten bis dahin..


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. März 2014)

Alles klar, dann machen wir das!
Bennet will auch, mit mir wären wir dann 3
Mal sehen vielleicht gesellen sich von meinen Leuten noch welche dazu.

Heute war ich noch mal im Elm was für Mittwoch ausprobieren
Hab 2 Trails gefunden und mit eingebaut
Oberhutzel kannst dich jetzt doch auf 16km Trails freuen.
Die Tour hat jetzt 32,6km mit 480hm und sie bleibt jetzt auch so.
Da freue ich mich selber drauf, bin da lange nicht gewesen und wenn 
alles heile ist wird das ne coole Sache.
Für morgen steht ja mein langer Trainingslauf an, 35km BS-Umland.
Möchte wer mitlaufen
5:40er Tempo 
Wir starten um 8 Uhr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
dann bin ich auf Mittwoch gespannt und glaube auch SpinnDeinDing, denn für uns beide wird alles Neuland sein, halt eine Expedition.
Mit dem Laufen; 35 km , garantiert nicht, da fliegt leider mein Knie auseinander. Nach meiner Fersenverletzung muss ich erstmal langsam anfangen und später eher auf Tempo, da bei den Volkstriathlons nur zwischen 5 bis 6,5 km gelaufen werden, trainiere ich auf max. 10 km.
Also Dir morgen viel Spaß, ich werde mit Pierre die speziellere Waggumrunde fahren, mit hoffentlich trockenen Füssen.


----------



## Monkekhan (8. März 2014)

Ich werd morgen nicht nach Braunschweig kommen sondern eine entspannte Tour fahren und die - hoffentlich - hohen Temperaturen genießen.
Vielleicht auch viele HM absolvieren und ich komme nächste Woche doch mit in den Harz. Die 30km/~700HM von gestern hab ich auf jeden Fall schonmal hervoragend verkraftet. Merke heute nichts von! 
Ist dann eben noch die Frage, ob ihr euch mit mir "rumärgern" wollt, wenn ich mit 5-10 km/h - je nach Steigung - die Hügel hocheiere^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ihr alle habt das Laufen bzw. Radfahren bei diesem Wetter genossen.
Bei meiner speziellen Waggumrundfahrt waren wir zu viert. Auf Grund der langen Trockenperiode waren nur einige Passagen schlammig, deshalb alles machbar und nicht so grenzwertig wie im Januar. Die Strecke ist was für diejenigen die die Herausforderung für sich und dem Material suchen.
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/249...tel-hondelage/#/z12/52.32915,10.56472/terrain

Bis Mittwoch am Watzumer Häuschen.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (10. März 2014)

Moin moin,

würde mich auch für Samstag einschreiben wollen. Sollte machbar sein... Klasse Vorschlag! In der Ecke war ich auch noch net, ausser auf der DH-Piste... 
@Oberhutzel: Sorry wegen gestern. Konnte mich nicht melden, da kein I-net. Haben es am Samstag nicht geschafft nach Hause und sind gestern Abend erst wieder heim gewesen. War trotzdem ne schöne Tour quer durch den Thüringer Wald mitm Pick Up. Meine Güte könnte man da Touren machen...
Bis Mittwoch denne am Watzumer Häuschen... Diesmal hab ich bei Maps schon mal geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. März 2014)

Jep, alles klar
Haste deinen Deckel gekauft?
Mittwoch wir mit Sicherheit auch geil, alls furztrocken


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (10. März 2014)

Joa, hab mir den Deckel gleich mitgenommen... Geiles Teil und macht die Karre nun echt variabel. Hier und da ein paar Schönheitsfehler, aber is ja auch nunmal nich neu.
Ebend gerad ne Runde um Flugplatz gemacht... In kurzen Klamotten... Ich dreh durch... und goil trocken das ganze. Endlich kann man mal laufen lassen. Hoffe bis Mittwoch hält es sich noch.
Bis denne und Gruß


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2014)

Hallo SpinnDeinDing,
bei deiner Flugplatzrunde auch den Trail am Zaun entlang gefahren, denn der war gestern noch Land unter. Ich war heute drei Stunden mit dem RR im Elm, für kurze Hose war es mir noch zu frisch. Erste mal dieses Jahr Amplebener Berg gefahren, ging aber noch. 
Morgen nochmal und ich hoffe es reicht dann noch für Mittwoch. Bis bald.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. März 2014)

Wäre heute auch gern RR gefahren, muss aber 2 Tage Ruhe einbauen, sonst
sporte ich mich in den Keller.
Außerdem hat meine "kleine" Laufeinheit doch etwas weh getan
RTL Wetterbericht sagt nur "supergeil" !!!


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (10. März 2014)

Den Weg am Zaun hab ich nur angeschnitten. Bin dafür ein Stück weiter nördlich den Weg hoch. Da seid ihr gestern auch lang. War zäh aber ging noch... Und im Wald war es echt schön ohne lange Klamotten. Mitn RR wohl echt noch ein wenig frisch...
Und...: Amplebener mitn RR ist immer spaßig...
Sehn uns Mittwoch. Grüße


----------



## DownundA (10. März 2014)

Muss mIttwoch leider absagen... Habe technische Probleme mit dem Hobel und muss diese erstmal beheben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. März 2014)

Was n kaputt?
Haste was geschrottet, die Kiste ist doch neu?


----------



## DownundA (10. März 2014)

Die variostütze hat Spiel! 

Ich habe ja noch Garantie und bevor diese noch mehr wackelt, habe ich diese eingeschickt. Ist nix großes und das kommt öfter vor. Hoffe, dass ich das das Teil zum Wochenende wieder habe. Soll eigentlich sehr schnell gehen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DownundA (10. März 2014)

Pisst mich voll an, da die mittwochsausfahrt genau das richtige für das "Bergfest" ist!

Großes Lob nochmal an die vorzügliche Streckenwahl und an die Fotos, die mal echt GEIL sind.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (10. März 2014)

moin, hab noch ne stütze in 30,9mm... wenn de magst mach in ne leihgabe
gruß


----------



## DownundA (10. März 2014)

Ich bedanke mich für das angebot...
Benötige 31,6 und wenn ich mir was leihe, mache ich es kaputt... Frag mal Shampoo nach der Lampen-Leihgabe! 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. März 2014)

Müsste ich haben, hab mehrere, da sollte eine 31,6er bei sein.
Leih ich dir gerne, die wirst du auch nicht kaputt machen können
Ich hab sogar noch ne Reverb in der Schublabe.......


----------



## Moga (11. März 2014)

Warum hast du ne reverb über?  Du solltest echt teilen .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. März 2014)

Wie du weißt hatte ich mal mehrere Kisten und da bleibt dann 
manchmal was über.
Ich teile doch, hast doch schon Reifen abgestaubt 
Trails habe ich dir auch schon gezeigt


----------



## DownundA (12. März 2014)

Moin Moin... Wollte mich für das sattelstützen-Angebot bedanken. Werde heute aber aussetzten. 

Habt viel Spaß.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tafkadasoh (12. März 2014)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute! Kann heute leider auch nicht mit. Umgehend nach der letzten Tour hab ich mir sofort eine Erkältung und Bronchitis oder sowas eingefangen. Damit will mich mein Körper nach dem Abkacker letzten Mittwoch wohl vom Biken abhalten  
Also nächstes Mal wieder, viel spaß Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. März 2014)

Alle wieder heile da von der „kleinen“ Elmrunde am Mittwoch.
Wie angekündigt waren es knapp 33km mit „nur“ 480hm, dafür gespickt mit Trails.
Müssten über 17 km Trails gewesen sein!
Danke an die Mitstreiter Oberhutzel, SpinnDeinDing und Moga, der auch wohlbehalten
zu Hause angekommen ist.
Hat voll Bock gemacht, grinse immer noch
Trotz Dunkelheit einen Schnitt von über 15 km/h


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
erst mal besten Dank für die Bilder per Mail.
Zum Zweiten hast Du wieder eine super Strecke zusammengestellt, nach meinen Naviaufzeichnungen ( Trailanfangs- u. endpunkt per Wegpunktaufzeichnung) hatte deine Strecke über 18 km Trailanteil; absoluter Hammer. 
Da wir heute ja richtig Gas gegeben haben, hatten auch Glück mit dem trockenem Untergrund ( fast wie Hochsommer und hinter euch hat es richtig gestaubt), war ich heute im Abschluß auch nicht ausgekühlt. Ich glaube bei Dir und Moga war es wohl ein bischen kühler um die Waden.
Die Strecke habe ich noch nicht komplett ausgearbeitet, nur ein Fazit kann ich jetzt schon sagen, der Ostelm steht dem Westelm an Trails nicht nach. Alle Trailabschnitte hatten einen schönen Flow, doch ich glaube der über 8,5 km Trail parallel zur Elmhochstrasse nach Schöningen war der Beste. Dank deiner Hilfe sieht meine Trailbibliothek im Ostelm nicht mehr weiss aus; über 19 Trailabschnitte dokumentiert.
Die Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich auf meiner Seite hochgeladen.
Mit dem Wetter warten wir Samstag und Sonntag noch ab. Ich werde die Sonnentage morgen und übermorgen noch für RRfahren nutzen.
Bis zum Wochenende und nochmals besten Dank für die gelungene Ausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. März 2014)

Nachtrag der Streckenbeschreibung und Route der Mittwochsausfahrt vom 12.3.14, für diejenigen die die Strecke nochmal abfahren möchten; es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2495992-eitzum-schoningen-warberg/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (13. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich muss auch nochmal kurz Feedback geben zur Mittwochsrunde. Also ich war jetzt 3x dabei?! und muss sagen diesmal war es wirklich die Spitze des Eisberges. Respekt und Dank an Shampoo. Wirklich schön zusammengestellt mit viel Abwechselung und Auge für die Seele, sprich trails in jeder Variation. Danke nochmal für den Zug den Trail hoch an der Elmhochstraße entlang. War echt ne Stütze da rauf und mit den leuchtenden Bäumen ausgehend vom Sonnenuntergang und dem Mond im Hintergrund waren es wirklich Momente die man optisch nur bei solch einem Wetter im März haben wird.....!!
Den Eindruck von Oberhutzel mehr bergab zu fahren als bergauf kann ich wirklich bestätigen. Es fühlte sich für mich auch wie 18km trail, also die Hälfte der Distanz an und die paar Stücke Waldautobahn waren wie eine kurze Überbrückung zum nächsten Highlight. Für mich definitiv die schönste Runde gewesen von den letzten. Hoffe wir können das mal im Harz irgendwann machen. Leider soll das Wetter ja net so toll werden nächsten Samstag. Aber kein Stress. Wir werden sehen...
Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. März 2014)

@all
Die für morgen geplante Harztour findet nicht statt!
Das Wetter wird eher bescheiden und die Saison fängt grade erst an, da
muss nix erzwungen werden, wir haben noch genug Zeit für Harztouren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. März 2014)

Ich sehe das genauso wie Du, die Saison hat erst begonnen und es wird noch genug Gelegenheit geben den Harz bei besseren Bedingungen zu erkunden. Da ich den sonnigen Tag nochmals genutzt habe zum RR fahren sind die Körner eh verbrannt und morgen ist mein verspäteter Ruhetag. Bis ggf. Sonntag an der Roten Wiese.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (14. März 2014)

Moin moin,

alles klar. Hat noch Zeit die eine oder andere Tour im Harz bis es besser wird. Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei. Habe ein kleines Familientreffen. Muss auch mal sein. Wenn das Wetter morgen einigermaßen ist, werd ich ne Runde im SZ-Höhenzug machen. Bin da morgen zu Besuch und werd die Chance gleich nutzen fürn Stündchen. Wenn ich was nettes finde werd ich berichten. Schönes WE an alle und bis denne.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. März 2014)

Hi HI,

Sonntag 10 Uhr steht, bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. März 2014)

Moin,


erst mal Danke an Oberhutzel, die Sonntagsrunde bei „etwas“ Wind war wie immer total geil
Wurzeltrails direkt im BS-Umland, super!


@all

Die Runde für Mittwoch steht, 31km mit ca. 650hm, davon rund 13km Trails.
Teile davon sind wir schon gefahren, diesmal nur andersrum, sind aber auch Neue dabei.
Stellt euch auf Schlamm ein, ein Trail ist zerfahren und mit Sicherheit eine einzige Schlammschlacht
Start wie immer um 17 Uhr, diesmal in Erkerode am Ende vom Elmwarteweg.
Den Elmwarteweg einfach bis es nicht mehr geht fahren, da treffen wir uns
Am besten Google Earth fragen, dann geht nix schief.
Eine Zusage habe ich schon, Oberhutzel versucht es trotz Arbeit zu schaffen, wir fahren also auf jeden Fall!
Wie immer noch der Tipp, Lampe mitbringen macht Sinn!

Schönen Restsonntag, 
ich geh jetzt aufs Sofa chillen
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo u. MTB BS,

es freut mich, dass es euch trotz des etwas windigeren und feuchten Wetter, Spaß gemacht hat. Ich glaube ich konnte euch in Braunschweig wieder einige Trails zeigen, die der Streckeführung und Untergrund ( Wurzelpassagen) dem Elm oder Harz im kleinen sehr ähneln und an Abfahrtpassagen hat Braunschweig auch einiges zu bieten; immerhin 60 % am Millenium Berg.

Die Strecke habe ich wieder unter folgendem Link dokumentiert und beschrieben, falls andere auch mal in den Genuss kommen möchten, Braunschweig kennen zu lernen.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2500071-hochste-erhebungen-in-braunschweig/#gsc.tab=0

Die Bilder habe ich auf meiner Profilseite unter Alben hochgeladen. Dir Schampoo nochmals besten Dank für die Bilder per Mail. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es Mittwoch wieder im Elm dabei zu sein.


Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (16. März 2014)

Hi hi,

wär die Tour heut echt gern mitgefahren... naja, nächste mal...

Ich war gestern in SZ-Bad und habe es endlich mal geschafft den Weg auf dem Kamm des SZ-Höhenzuges zu erkunden. Jungs, ich kann euch sagen das wäre ne Reise wert. Gestartet bin ich unterhalb vom Bismarckturm in SZ-Bad. Dann zum Turm hoch und von dort aus gute 6km!! gut fahrbaren trail, auf und ab, auf dem Kamm entlang Richtung SZ-Gebardshagen gefahren. Runter zum Reihersee, einmal drumrum und den gleichen Weg wieder zurück. War wirklich traumhaft trotz des durchwachsenen Wetters. Hab mir sagen lassen, dass man von dem See aus immer weiter auf einem Höhenweg Richtung Baddeckenstedt gelangt. Und alles trail!!! Also definitiv ein Tipp und kaum zu verfehlen! Hatte leider kein Aufnahmegerät dabei um mal einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.

Ich sag für Mittwoch auch vorsichtshalber schon mal zu.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. März 2014)

Hallo,
auch von mir Daumen hoch für diese etwas andere Tour in Braunschweig! Dank Untergrund und Wind genauso anstrengend wie manche Elm-Tour! Immer DRUCK auf dem Pedal❗️
Freu mich jetzt schon auf Mittwoch! Danke Oberhutzel  Danke Shampoo für diese coolen Touren


----------



## DownundA (17. März 2014)

Moin moin,

da ich letzte Woche wegen technischer und gesundheitlicher Defizite aussetzten musste...

...bin ich Mittwoch wieder dabei. 

@ shampoo: falls meine Sattelstütze noch nicht eingetroffen ist, kann ich auf dein Angebot zurück kommen und hast du noch nen freien Platz? 


Abjegrüsst


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## d-zorg (17. März 2014)

Ich kann leider nach wie vor nicht an regelmäßigen Terminen teilnehmen. Ihr kennt das ja... wenn es kommt, dann immer alles auf einmal. 

War jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen gesundheitlich angeschlagen und bin immer noch nicht 100%ig auskuriert. Da leidet auch die Kondition drunter. Der Umzug ist mehr oder weniger durch, aber der ganze Rattenschwanz hierzu ist noch abzuarbeiten (Unterlagen, Behörden, Versicherungen, etc.). Und (leider) bin ich auch gerade in einer Bewerbungsphase, und sowas geht einfach vor.

Aber ich verfolge das bunte Treiben hier sowieso nebenbei. Wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, bin ich mal wieder dabei. Keine Sorge.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. März 2014)

@DownundA 

Jep geht klar, 16:30 Uhr wie letztes Mal. 
Stütze bringe ich mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (17. März 2014)

Ne stütze IST nicht verkehrt.... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (18. März 2014)

Moin moin,

werde morgen evtl. ne viertel Std später erscheinen, wenns Recht ist. Meld mich sonst nochmal. Grüße


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. März 2014)

@Shampoo,
Bekomme Mittwoch hohen Besuch aus Hamburg vom Job her! Wenn du mir wieder 5 min. Wartezeit einräumst versuche ich auf jedenfall zu kommen! Wenn ich vorher schon weiss das es nicht klappt melde ich mich zeitig! Nur damit du bescheid weisst!
Kleine Frage nebenbei! Was ist Sonntag? Kleine Tour etc.?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. März 2014)

Jep, 5 - 15 Min. Wartezeit

Muss wieder einen langen Lauf einbauen, Sonntag fällt für mich somit aus.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (19. März 2014)

@Shampoo 
Ich muss leider absagen! Mein Besuch bleibt länger und dadurch verschiebt sich meine ganze Arbeitszeit nach hinten! 
Schade! Hoffe auf einen neuen Termin! 
Sorry aber so weißt du früh genug bescheid


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. März 2014)

Schade aber ok!


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
Haben dich SpinDeinDing u. DownundA begleitet und waren die Trails nach den letzten Regenfällen noch fahrtbar oder wieder so eine Schlammschlacht wie bei der Sickte-Ausfahrt.
Ich hoffe ihr hatte trotzdem wieder euren Spaß und ich kann vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch dabei sein.
Kannst Du mir ggf. den Track der Tour per Mail zuschicken, dann kann ich die Strecke mal zu Hause nachvollziehen. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Moga (19. März 2014)

Heute war gut . Auch wenn ich nicht mit zu ende fahren konnte.  Liege jetzt mit Körnerkissen im Bett. Wird schon langsam besser. Ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst...


----------



## DownundA (19. März 2014)

Liege jetzt auch endlich auf der Couch...

War mal wieder der Hammer! 




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. März 2014)

Hi Hi,

alle wieder heile da, aber dafür etwas schmutzig!
Dicke Pampe auf den Trails, aber noch fahrbar.
War wieder ne coole Runde, 31km mit 638hm in 2:23 Std.
Schon Ok Moga, war ja auch ein Gegenwindritt bis zu uns, hast uns nicht ausgebremst.
SinnDeinDing hat es leider wohl auch nicht geschafft, genauso wie MTB BS.
Aslo haben nur DownundA & Ich uns ne Schlammpackung gegönnt, war teilweise echt schmierig, wie Surfen

@Oberhutzel
Den Track schicke ich dir gerne, für mich war sogar auch ein neuer Trail dabei und ich habe noch was Neues gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo.
Danke für den Track, habe ich leider wieder was verpasst, wären 6,5 km neue Strecke im Elm für mich gewesen. Das zeigt mir mal wieder, man darf bei deinen Ausfahrten nicht fehlen. Wenn die Zeit umgestellt wird, sollten wir vielleicht eine halbe Stunde später starten, dann könnte ich öfter daran teilnehmen. 
Dir viel Spass beim Laufen am Sonntag, bei mir kommt leider die Tapete im Wohnzimmer ab, also weniger Radfahren oder Laufen.
Bis vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2014)

Moin,

kleiner Vorgeschmack für Mittwoch, 31km etwas über 700hm (Steigerung muss auch mal sein) rund 15km Trails.
Ein Paar davon sind wir noch nicht gefahren und......mit Hasenloch


----------



## Moga (20. März 2014)

Ist das die Strecke, die wir fahren wollten,  als dein Pedal abgerissen ist? Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2014)

Nein ganz andere.
Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob da alles geht?
Schau mir das vorher noch mal an!


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2014)

Schampoo, Hasenloch!!!
Dann musst Du wieder vorwegfahren, damit mir nicht der Stift geht.Ich hoffe es klappt Mittwoch, ich möchte nicht schon wieder was verpassen und MTB-BS ist auch ganz traurig wegen diesem Mittwoch.


----------



## Monkekhan (20. März 2014)

Der Elm ist ja nicht soo groß - nach spätestens 3 Monaten wiederholt sich doch eh jede Tour.
Wenn es dann irgendwann länger sein soll, also vermutlich im Sommer, einfach 2 Touren mit dem selben Startpunkt nacheinander abfahren!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2014)

@Monkekhan 
?? was möchtest du damit sagen?
Klar wiederholt sich das, man kann aber schon variieren und dass ich nicht längere Touren
zusammenklicke liegt an der Startzeit. 
Will nicht bis in die tiefe Nacht radeln, das hat nix mit dem Sommer zu tun. 
Die meisten sind fit genug um deutlich längere Touren zu fahren.


----------



## Monkekhan (20. März 2014)

Das bezog sich auf die verpassten Touren wegen denen Oberhutzel so traurig ist.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2014)

Der hat nur eine verpasst und ist neugierig auf Trails für seine Sammlung.
Was ist eigentlich mit Dir, haste keine Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2014)

Hallo ihr beide,
ich muss euch beiden rechts geben, sicherlich werden die Strecken sich rgendwann im Elm wiederholen, doch es kommt auf die Zusammenstellung an und da hat Schampoo im Bereich Elm mir noch einiges voraus, denn bei allen Touren mit Ihm waren neue Streckenabschnitte dabei. Ich habe gerade auf meiner Trailbibliotek in meiner Basecamp Karte geschaut und da sind noch einige Wege Blau ( noch nicht befahren) und die wird uns Schampoo noch dieses Jahr zeigen und man sollte die Wege und Trails in beide Richtungen mal befahren haben um zu sehen welche die bessere Route ist. Da der Elm ja nicht die einzige Alternative in unserer Umgebung ist, sind in der Asse und Oderwald auch noch einige Wege mir unbekannt und Salzgitter sowieso, also gibt es 2014 noch genug zu erkunden. Ich  hoffentlich es klappt Mittwoch und die Streckenlänge halte ich für Werktags komplett ausreichend, denn 700 Hm auf 31 km im Elm find ich schon knackig und wir wollen soviele wie möglich mitnehmen am Anfang der Saison und es langsam steigern. Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Monkekhan (20. März 2014)

Ich warte momentan, dass es draußen länger hell bleibt. Dann werde ich mittwochs auch wieder dazukommen. Fahren durch die Dunkelheit auf unbekannten Pfaden spare ich mir. 
Wobei ich nichtmal sicher bin, ob ich nicht in 3 Wochen weg bin und die nächste Zeit (im Optimalfall 2 Jahre) in Clausthal verbringe wegen Masterstudium. Dann werde ich mittwochs definitiv nicht dabei sein können.^^


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. März 2014)

Clausthal ist doch cool!
Super zum Biken, da kann man glaub ich am Oberharzer Wasserregal Trails
abfahren ohne hm zu machen.
Weltkulturerbe das Wasserregal, total schön zum Radeln!


----------



## Monkekhan (21. März 2014)

Jo, schön wird es da wohl sein zum Biken. Vor allem, weil es erstmal in alle RIchtungen bergab geht meine ich!^^
Vllt kann ich euch ja Ende des Sommers auch mal zu einer Tour in den Harz einladen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. März 2014)

Hab schon mal ein Teil die Strecke überprüft.
Recht schlammig, wird etws Körner kosten



 


@Oberhutzel 
Glaube dieser Teil dürfte neu für Dich sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo, sieht interessant aus. Ich hoffe Mittwoch klappt es und es bleibt weitgehendst trocken. Tapete ist ab; das war ein Kampf.
MTB- BS ist jetzt auch aufs RR gekommen; ist heute mit seinem neuen Cannondale seine ersten RR-Kilometer gefahren; er war begeistert.
Bis hoffendlich Mittwoch und viel Spaß beim Laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2014)

Hallo Schampoo,
ich glaube Du hattest den Startpunkt für die Mittwochsausfahrt noch nicht festgelegt; oder. Ich werde MTB_BS morgen fragen ob es bei Ihm klappt. Das Wetter scheint ja für die Woche etwas durchwachsen und für den Mittwoch könnte es nach der Vorhersage trocken sein, also werden die Wege und Trails etwas schwerer zu befahren sein. Ich hoffe arbeitstechnisch werde ich es diesmal einrichten können.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. März 2014)

Stimmt, Startpunkt ist wieder der Steinbruch in Evessen.
Treffpunkt ist um 17:15 Uhr in Evessen auf dem Parkplatz am Steinbruch oberhalb der Obstbausiedlung.
Die Straße die da hinführt heißt „Markmorgen“, die bis zum Ende fahren und man kommt automatisch zum Parkplatz.


----------



## feeelix (24. März 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Stimmt, Startpunkt ist wieder der Steinbruch in Evessen.
> Treffpunkt ist um 17:15 Uhr in Evessen auf dem Parkplatz am Steinbruch oberhalb der Obstbausiedlung.
> Die Straße die da hinführt heißt „Markmorgen“, die bis zum Ende fahren und man kommt automatisch zum Parkplatz.



Macht Ihr Dampf oder können auch völlig aus dem Training geratene mit?

Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2014)

Hallo Feelix, ich glaube ich spreche auch im Namen von Schampoo, der diese Tour vorbereitet hat; im Anfang der Saison wollen wir soviel wie möglich mitnehmen und wir werden uns den Schwächsten anpassen; man sollte aber 700 Hm nicht unterschätzen, denn diese fährt man nicht mal so und der Untergrund wird sein übriges tun. Von unserer Seite aus freuen wir uns auf jeden weiteren Mitfahrer, denn zu mehreren macht der Sport mehr Spass. Bis vielleicht Mittwoch und Licht nicht vergessen.

*SpinnDeinDing, DownundA, Tafkadasoh* wie sieht es bei euch aus !!!

Schampoo; MTB BS hat leider Spätschicht, er wird Mittwoch nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. März 2014)

Ohne Worte!


----------



## DownundA (24. März 2014)

Ich komme definitiv mit... 


Freu mich schon

Falls jmd auch diese Woche auch mal Vormittags ne Tour straten will, soll sich bei mir melden...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2014)

Hi Hi,

is ja viel los Heute!

@Felix
Klar kannste mitkommen, wir freuen uns  und Oberhutzel hat ja schon geschrieben,
dass wir uns anpassen.

@DownundA
Lust auf MTB habe ich immer, nur steht am WE mein erster Lauf in diesem Jahr an (HM Berlin) und
da muss ich Pause vorher machen. Den Mittwoch nehme ich aber noch mit
Soll ich dich abholen? 16:50 Uhr wie immer?

@All
Mein geplanter langer Lauf war etwas kürzer, nur n 20er im Elm, aber ich hab da was entdeckt,
dass ich mir vorhin bei einem kleinen Feierabendlauf mal genauer angesehen habe…….
Es geht ein kleines Stück bergab…..48%
Da können es unsere Endurofahrer mal richtig laufen lassen
Da verpasst MTB BS leider, er würde sagen, eine Gaudi

Kaum noch Schlamm da oben, eher so ne dicke Knete!
Wird sicher viel Spaß machen.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (24. März 2014)

Moin moin,

meld mich zurück aus einem seeehr entspannten we. Versuche definitiv Mittwoch dabei zu sein. Sollte diesmal klappen mit 17:15uhr. Letzte mal haben se mich einfach net weg gelassen auffe Arbeit... Licht bloß net vergessen . Bis denne.


----------



## DownundA (25. März 2014)

@Shampoo

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest. Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort mit gleichem Rad


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. März 2014)

DownundA schrieb:


> @Shampoo
> 
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest. Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort mit gleichem Rad



Jep, 16:50 Uhr, Ort wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. März 2014)

Hallo Felix,
hast Du dich entschieden uns am Mittwoch zu begleiten, wir würden uns freuen. Du hast mich nach meinen und deinen Aufzeichnungen am 28.8.2013, in Rahmen einer MTV-Ausfahrt, in den Elm begleitet und wenn Dir solche Ausfahrten zugesagt haben, werden Dir die Ausfahrten von Schampoo noch besser gefallen, da es sein Revier ist. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch; nur Mut; wir lassen keinen hängen, das kann glaube ich Tim (Tafkadasoh) bestätigen.


----------



## feeelix (26. März 2014)

Moin!

Montag und gestern war schon was, heute wäre ich dann schon wieder nicht bei Frau und Kindern. Und ich müsste den Stift hier im Büro eher fallen lassen. Das sind so meine ... wie soll ich sagen ... meine "Bremsen".

Zudem habe ich kein Licht parat. Für Stadtfahrten habe ich nur so mini LED-Leuchten, um gesehen zu werden ... :-(

Aber ich hätte heute große Lust. Daher warte ich jetzt mal bis 13/14/15 Uhr und werde mich dann entscheiden.

Grüße

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. März 2014)

Wann und wo es losgeht weißt du ja, 10 Min. Wartezeit haben wir 
ja auch noch!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (26. März 2014)

Ich will auch! Aber einer muß ja schaffen! Viel Spaß


----------



## feeelix (26. März 2014)

Jetzt hat meine knapp dreijährige Punkte im Gesicht. Also werde ich gebraucht. Nix biken.

Ist nicht jetzt am Wochenende die Zeit-Umstellung? Das käme meinem Licht-Problem entgegen.

Viel Spaß

Felix


----------



## Stevo1989 (26. März 2014)

Hallo Biker. 
Komme aus SZ und bin in der Regel im salzgitter höhenzug unterwegs.  
Seid ihr als Gruppe nur mittwochs im Elm unterwegs oder auch noch an anderen Tagen?  
Würde mein Revier gerne etwas erweitern


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. März 2014)

Hi Hi,

kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde.
Alle heile und ich glaube mit Grinsen im Gesicht wieder da!
30,3km mit 690hm, Schnitt über 13km/h und n Haufen Trails, Oberhutzel wird sicher noch genau sagen
wie viel km Trails es genau waren.
Die ersten 10km haben schon Körner gekostet, knapp 500hm waren da drin mit
Rampen bis zu 28% Steigung
Haben alle super durchgehalten, Respekt Da geht schon was

@Stevo1989 
Grundsätzlich, denke ich, ist der Mittwoch gesetzt.
Sicher werden wir längere Touren an dem WE machen, die ich hier anbieten werde.
Also ab und zumal reinschauen, bist herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## DownundA (26. März 2014)

War mal wieder ne geile Sache!!! Ohne Worte.

Trinke auf euch jetzt nen Bier.

Danke an Shampoo für die geile Strecke. 




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. März 2014)

Bier is immer geil
Bei mir waren das aber gestern im Stadion etwas zu viele Paulaner.....
War etwas, na sagen wir mal mühselig heute früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (26. März 2014)

Klingt top.
Nächsten Mittwoch werde ich es definitiv nicht schaffen, aber ab darauf die Woche werde ich mich hier nochmal zu Worte melden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. März 2014)

Sehr schön
Ab nächste Woche starten wir um 18 Uhr, wo es losgeht schreibe ich hier im Thread.
Das werden immer Touren um 30km sein, das sollte zum Feierabend reichen.


----------



## Stevo1989 (26. März 2014)




----------



## Stevo1989 (26. März 2014)

Wie lange benötigt ihr für die Touren?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. März 2014)

Hab nicht nachgesehen, 13er Schnitt, also um 2:20 Std.


----------



## Monkekhan (27. März 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir steht jetzt fest, dass das Studium in Clausthal in der 2. April-Woche losgeht. Werde daher wohl eher selten in BS oder Braunschweig dabei sein. Touren im Harz werd ich auch nur eingeschränkt mitfahren können, weil ich im Laufe des Jahres dann kein Auto mehr haben werde.
Aber für Touren nahe Clausthal oder bei längerer Anreise (z.B. Torfhaus oder Bad Harzburg (per Zug)) an Clausthal vorbei wäre ich dabei. Auch wenn ich letztere vllt in Clausthal abbrechen werde (Weiß ja nicht, wie sich in Zukunft meine Bergfähigkeiten in der Gegend verändern - oder sogar mal die Plauze 

Im Verteiler und hier im Forum werd ich weiter beobachten, um mich bei Gelegenheit anzuschließen.

Gruß Monkekhan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2014)

So ich habe meine Hausaufgaben fast fertig gestellt. Die Bilder unserere Ausfahrt habe ich wieder auf meiner Seite hochgeladen und die Strecke wieder auf unserer bikemap-Seite dokumentiert und beschrieben.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/252...m-kneitlingen/#/z12/52.19014,10.77243/terrain

Shampoo es war mal wieder eine Hammerstrecke und die Auf- u. Abpassagen, nach meinen Navi 30 % berghoch und 50% bergab, hatten es schon in sich.
Nach meinen Trailaufzeichnungen dieser Ausfahrt mit Trailbeginn u. -ende waren es ca. 15 km ( dabei waren schon Supertrail mit allem was das Mountainbikerherz begehrt) und davon einige neue für mich dabei; meine Trailbibliothek freut es. Die Krönung der Ausfahrt waren die Passagen bei Kilometer 2,7 u. 4,3; mein Navi hat in diesem Bereich keine Trails angezeigt, traumhaft und die Abfahrt nach dem Unterholz bei 4,3 war der Hammer; hätte Henning fast überrollt, so steil war es.Bei der Abfahrt nach Samtleben habe ich noch ein kleines Freihandabfahrtvideo durch die Nacht gemacht. Ich hoffe ich kann es demnächst hochladen. Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen und am nächsten Mittwoch kann ich wieder dabei sein.
Stevo 1989: Bei der heutigen Ausfahrt haben wir uns darüber unterhalten, dass ggf. Insider aus Salzgitter mal eine Strecke ausarbeiten könnten, die wir Braunschweiger mal mit abfahren könnten; so als städteübergreifenden Austausch. Da ich auch Ausfahrten um Braunschweig durchführe, würde ich dich auch gerne mal einladen.

Bis demnächst


----------



## DownundA (27. März 2014)

Die bilder sin maaaaaaaaaaal wieder ein Traum...
Großen Dank an Oberhutzel für die Bilderdokumentationen. 
Ich glaube du arbeitest mit Fotoshop, denn ich sehe gar nicht so Fertig aus! 
Der Schein trügt. 
War gestern so Fertig, aber die Mühe war es Wert. Habe mein Grinsen immer noch im Gesicht und schaue mir die Bilder an. 

Unser Streckenguide und unser Streckenreporter sind der Wahnsinn. Großes Lob an euch. 



Rock on!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2014)

Hallo DownundA, ich Danke erstmal für das positive Feedback und hoffe Du hast dich wieder von der Ausfahrt erholt, denn die Anstiege gingen schon in die Beine.
Ich reiche nochmal vier Bilder nach, hatte sie heute morgen leider vergessen mit hochzuladen; war ja schon etwas spät und eins davon zeigt, dass die Bergaufpassagen nicht von Pappe waren und die fährt man nicht mal so; also Hut ab vor allen die sie durchgefahren sind.
 Bis nächsten Mittwoch.
Ach so, das kurze Video haben ich allen im Verteiler gemailt, vielleicht kann Shampoo es an euch weiterleiten, wenn er eure Mailadresse hat; war ja nur ein kurzes Ding.


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. März 2014)

@Oberhutzel,
gerne nehme ich die Einladung an und komme bei euch mit.  
Hier in SZ gibt es ganz Hervorragende Trails und super stecken zwischen Bismarkturm (SZ Bad) und  Lichtenberger Burgberg. 
Ich bin hier aktuell mind.  3x die Woche unterwegs. 
Gerne mache ich hier auch eine super Tour mit euch. 
Wann mögt ihr denn mal vorbeikommen?


----------



## DownundA (27. März 2014)

Wenn ich das nächste mal in der Heimat bin... Komme ich gern auf das Angebot zurück. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (27. März 2014)

hey... muss auch nochmal echt bestätigen: Jungs, es war geil! Habe mich mal wieder ordentlich ans Limit gepusht und würde selber nie son Tempo fahren. Aber die Tour war trotzdem extrem geil. Mit echten Herausforderungen bergab, sowie berghoch. Die haben sogar überwogen. Aber man kommt ja sonst auch net auf knapp 700hm im Elm... Echtes MTB Fahren eben war das. Dicken Respekt und Dank an Shampoo der die Strecke aufbereitet hat und uns durch das teils unwegsame Gelände geführt hat. Auch Dank an Oberhutzel für die Fotos welche ein schönes feedback geben! Freu mich auf den Sommer und die angekündigte Grillsession. Beste Grüsse und bis Mittwoch?!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2014)

Hallo Stevo1989,
finde ich super dass sofort eine positive Rückmeldung kommt.
Eine Terminierung für eine Salzgitterausfahrt sollten wir Mitte Ende April planen, da Shampoo die nächsten beiden WE wegen Laufveranstaltungen nicht kann. Der Salzgitterraum ist auch für Ihn Neuland und er würde garantiert dabei sein wollen. Zum Zweiten sind mittlerweile 16 MTBler im Verteiler und davon haben ggf. auch einige Interesse mitzufahren. Da ich zur Zeit Renovierungsarbeiten zu Hause habe, werde ich voraussichtlich nächsten Sonntag eine Ausfahrt um Braunschweig dem Verteiler anbieten. Meine Ausfahrten um Braunschweig sind natürlich nicht so spetakulär wie die Elmfahrten, sie sollen eigentlich als Einstieg dienen, zum einen Braunschweig Trails zu zeigen und Körner zu sammeln ( sind keine Ausflüge), um später auch mal den Elm ( die Ausfahrt von gestern fährt man nicht mal so) und den Harz in Angriff zu nehmen.
Also bis zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2014)

Moin,

danke für die sehr geilen Fotos, Oberhutzel
Bei der SZ-Tour bin ich auf alle Fälle mit am Start, ich kenne da nix.
Jetzt freue ich mich aber auf meinen Halben in Berlin

Schönes WE und viel Spaß beim Rocken, Wetter wird cool
Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2014)

Moin Biker!  
Mitte April bin ich erstmal in Dänemark. Am Samstag den 26.04 findet eine Motorrad Gedenkfahrt statt, dort muss ich dabei sein. 
Somit bleibt im April nur Sonntag der 27.04. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob Sonntag möglich ist da Shampoo ja anscheinend eine längere anreise hat. 
Vorher ginge wegen mir natürlich auch.  
Jetzt müsst ihr mal gucken wann es euch am besten passt. 
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. März 2014)

Ich hab doch keine lange Anreise?
Komme aus Sickte, 30 Min. Sache und ich bin in SZ.
Am 27.04 ist aber der nächste Halbmarathon in der verbotenen Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2014)

Achso, na das ist wirklich nicht weit weg. 
Und vor Ende April schafft ihr es nicht? 
Nur mal so als Hinweis, ich starte heute um 14 Uhr


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. März 2014)

Die Sonntage sind eher rar, aber Freitag bzw. Samstag müsste was gehen.


----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2014)

Schaffte heute?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. März 2014)

Ich fahre heute nach Berlin,am Sonntag ist da Halbmarthon.
Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben?


----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2014)

Achso, und da geht's heute schon los?  
Na dann wünsche ich dir ein schönes Wochenende und sonntag einen guten Lauf


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. März 2014)

Danke
Ja mit Frau und Kind im WoMo, Berlin ist immer cool.

@all
Mittwochsrunde steht!
32km wieder 700hm und rund 15km Trails
Terffpunkt auf dem Tetzelstein um 18Uhr, kurze Hose Holzgewehr


----------



## feeelix (30. März 2014)

Ist heute etwas geplant? Aber wenn dann bestimmt schon im Gange...

Starte vielleicht gleich mal einen Fitness-Test Richtung Herzogsberge und bei Übermut auch noch weiter.

Felix


----------



## feeelix (30. März 2014)

Jetzt zurück.

Ihr erkennt bestimmt, bis wo ich gefahren bin.

Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2014)

Hallo Feeelix, heute fand von meiner Seite nichts statt, da ich zum einen renoviere und meine Tochter am Samstag ihren 18ten gefeiert hat; 5:30 im Bett.
Bin heute nur eine kurze Runde mit dem RR im Elm unterwegs gewesen. Am nächsten Sonntag wollte ich eine kurze Tour im Verteiler anbieten; 39km mit ca. 220 Hm . Die Strecke ist nichts spektakuläres, eine Kombination von Feld- u. Waldwegen und Trailabschnitten im Nordosten von Braunschweig; kleines Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2014)

Hi Hi,

bin auch wieder da
1:49:37 bin zufrieden
32.000 Läufer, da boxt der Papst im Kettenhemd!
Saugeile Veranstaltung
Da sieht man Typen, nur geil!!

@feeelix
Das dürfte der Trail oberhalb von Hemkenrode Richtung Destsedt sein, an der Westseite?
Alles furztrocken, dürfte ne Menge Spaß gemacht haben


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2014)

Hallo Shampoo, erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch, deutlich unter 2 Stunden und bei diesem Wetter in Berlin, war wahrscheinlich eine top Atmosphäre. Ich war wie schon gesagt von mir aus kurz im Elm unterwegs. Ich hoffe Mittwoch geht klar. 
Feeelix ich bin ja nicht so der Elmkenner, wie Shampoo, aber ich glaube das ist der Supertrail nach Hemkenrode ( 32 U 617682 5787385); eins aber glaube ich zu wissen, Du fährts auf dem Hinterrad Schwalbe Nobby Nic. Bis ggf. zur nächsten Ausfahrt, sei es vielleicht am nächsten Mittwoch oder Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2014)

Danke danke, war mit über 20° natürlich hart und etwas ungewohnt
Freitag steht, meine Beine haben keinen Totalschaden
Nach einem Marathon sieht das anders aus, da geht eine Woche nix


----------



## Moga (30. März 2014)

Ich bin Mittwoch dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. März 2014)

@DownundA 
Bist Du Mittwoch am Start, soll ich Dich abholen?
17:30 Uhr wie immer?


----------



## DownundA (31. März 2014)

Bin sowas von 100% am Start. Kann mir keine Auszeit listen. Ist einfach zu geil de mittwochstour... 

Werde mich am gewohnten Treffpunkt mit deiner Sattelstütze befinden.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. März 2014)

Bis jetzt kommen DownundA und Moga sicher mit, die haben zugesagt
Oberhutzel wohl auch, wenn die Arbeit es zulässt.
SpinnDeinDing plane ich auch fest mit ein.
MTB_BS was ist mit Dir?

@all 
Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. März 2014)

Hallo Shampoo,
MTB-BS hat nochmals Spätschicht; ist schon total sauer, dass er wieder nicht dabei ist.
Ich hoffe ich kann wieder dazustossen, da ich ja nochmal eine halbe Stunde mehr Zeit habe.

Malupro und Wildkrokus suchen noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, sonst würden sie dabei sein.
Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## d-zorg (1. April 2014)

Mahlzeit,

ich wäre dieses Mal nach längerer Pause auch wieder dabei. Ihr fahrt aber knackiges Tempo, oder? Macht nichts... falls ich euch zu sehr aufhalte, mache ich eine kürzere Runde draus und fahre dann separat weiter (zurück zum Auto).  Mal schauen, wie lange ich mit euch durchhalte.

Bräuchte noch einen kleinen Hinweis zum Startpunkt: Tetzelstein... ist das hier? Ansonsten bitte ich um Hilfe, wo genau das denn wäre.

Mitfahrgelegenheit aus BS kann ich leider nicht anbieten. Bekomme leider nur ein Rad ins Auto.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. April 2014)

Sorry muss leider lange arbeiten! So langsam nervt mich das!


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. April 2014)

D-zorg, das ist unser Treffpunkt am Mittwoch.
Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, wir werden alle gemeinsam das Ziel erreichen. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch, mal sehen was die Arbeit bei mir sagt. Licht nicht vergessen!!!
MTB-BS ich werde Dir am Donnerstag wieder was vorschwärmen, was Du verpasst hast. Am Sonntag sind wir voraussichtlich zu Fünft.
Bis morgen, bin gespannt was Shampoo wieder ausgegraben hat.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. April 2014)

Ein zwei Trails habe ich noch mit drin die wir noch nicht gefahren sind, ansonsten wird 
es dann auch dünn mit neuen Sachen.
Einer meiner Bekannten möchte sich auch mit einreihen, wahrscheinlich auch gerne für die
Sonntagsrunde, können wir ja morgen noch klären.
Ansonsten ist das wie Oberhutzel schon gesagt hat, wir fahren gemeinsam los und kommen
gemeinsam wieder an!
Freue mich schon, kurze Hose ist angesagt!!!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. April 2014)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. April 2014)

Nabend zusammen,
komme gerade vom Schwimmtraining, also Wasser von allen Seiten; habe mich draußen gewundert erste mal wieder Wasser von oben. Wird Morgen wohl eher ne schlammige Ausfahrt, überlege ob ich Schwimmflügel mitnehme.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. April 2014)

Moin,

Wettervorhersage für Königslutter:
bis 21° nur Sonner, Regenrisiko um 17 Uhr 3%
Ich glaube nicht das wir ne Schlammschlacht haben


----------



## d-zorg (2. April 2014)

Das kommt drauf an, wie stark es bei euch in der vergangenen Nacht geregnet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. April 2014)

So dass es keine Schlammschlacht wird


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. April 2014)

So, alle wieder heile von der Mittwochsrunde da
Ein paar Defekte und der ein oder andere hat doch Körner gelassen, aber so soll es ja auch sein!
33,5 km 650hm 13,8 Schnitt, nicht schlecht mal eben zum Feierabend
Mir hat es wie immer viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Moga (2. April 2014)

Super Runde heute! Aufm Rückweg noch schön n 23er Schnitt geschafft . So muss das!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. April 2014)

Fotos habe ich hochgeladen!
Keine besonders gute Qualität, aber für´n Garmin ganz ok.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2014)

Morgen zusammen,
erst mal möchte ich mich bei Shampoo bedanken für die geniale Streckenführung; kann ein paar Streckenabschnitte wieder in meine Bibliothek aufnehmen. Der Trail von Lutterspring mit dem Baumhindernis war mal wieder Neuland für mich.
Die Strecke konnte ich leider noch nicht unter bikemap dokumentieren und kommentieren, da ich meinen Track abgeschossen habe   und nur noch die Trailwegpunkte habe. Shampoo könntest Du mir bitte den Track per Mail übermitteln, damit ich die Strecke noch ausarbeiten kann.
Ein Teil der Fotos habe ich wieder auf meiner Seite hochgeladen. Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch, sind ein paar nette Schnappschüsse dabei. 
Ich möchte mich auch im Namen von Shampoo für die rege Beteiligung bedanken, 8 Biker in der Nacht, Anfang April ist super  und ich hoffe einige von euch sind nicht zu doll geschafft, denn 650 Hm auf 33 km mit einem hohen Trailanteil sind schon eine Ansage; Hut ab vor allen Beteiligten, dass ihr euch da durchgebissen habt.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns bei meiner Sonntagausfahrt mit deutlich weniger Höhenmeter um Braunschweig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2014)

Moin,

@d-zorg 
Alles wieder ok?


----------



## d-zorg (3. April 2014)

Moin,
japp... war total ausgepowert gestern. Hab geschlafen wie ein Stein. Heute morgen dann reichlich gefrühstückt und nun ist wieder alles bestens und ich fühl mich fitt. 

Super Tour und gute Streckenauswahl.  Der Elm weiß zu gefallen. Nur das Fahren in der Dunkelheit ist nichts für mich. Aber durch den verzögerten Start und die Pannenserie war es ja leider nicht anders möglich. Beim nächsten Mal haben wir mehr Glück. 

Zum Glück war ich nicht der einzige, der gestern gut Federn gelassen hat.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2014)

Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf, hast gut durchgehalten. 
So ganz ohne war die Runde nicht!
Du warst etwas blass und bist sehr schnell abgezischt, wollte nur wissen ob alles ok ist!
Nicht das wir Dir gleich den Spaß genommen haben, sollst schon weiter am Ball bleiben.


----------



## d-zorg (3. April 2014)

Das lag nur daran, dass ich schnell nach hause musste. Dort wartete noch Arbeit auf mich. 
Die Verspätung in der Tour war sehr ungünstig für mich. Aber am Ende doch noch alles geschafft.
Alles halb so wild, kein Problem. Ich bin bei kommenden Ausfahrten auch wieder dabei. Kann jetzt nur noch nicht sagen, wann genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2014)




----------



## DownundA (3. April 2014)

Gestern war echt hart für mich... Aber geil. Habe schwere beine. Aber bei dem Wetter geht es heute in die Asse... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (3. April 2014)

Moin,
ich war auch echt geschafft. Die 6 Stunden letzten Sonntag waren doch recht anstrengend... Hoch zu Horn hat mich ganz schön gefordert...
Trotzdem geil gewesen, gerade weil wir die leckersten Stücke runter sind und mit 8 Leuten hat das mal echt ne ganz andere Dynamik... Stichwort Reifenwechsel... 
@DownundA: Werds heut net schaffen. Brauch erstmal Enstspannung am Grill nachher
@Oberhutzel: Sonntag werd ich spontan entscheiden. Meld mich.

Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Shampoo, danke nochmals für den Track von gestern. Ich habe die Strecke aufgearbeitet und wieder auf unserer bikemap-Seite hochgeladen und kommentiert. 

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2540198-tetzelstein-reitlingstal-lutterspring-erkerode/#gsc.tab=0

d-zorg wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus; ist ja mal eine Flachetappe. 

Sonst wünsche euch allen ein sonniges Wochenende und Dir Shampoo einen super Lauf am Rhein.


----------



## d-zorg (3. April 2014)

Danke für die Einladung.
Aber es steht leider wieder ein Wochenende bevor, in dem ich eine Tour leider zeitlich nicht unterbringen kann. "Demnächst" dann mal wieder.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. April 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
War mal wieder ne super Tour und das in und um Braunschweig! 
Danke dafür Oberhutzel bis demnächst!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. April 2014)

*MTB_BS*
Freut mich dass Dir die heutige Ausfahrt im Nordosten von Braunschweig gefallen hat.  Ich glaube das Braunschweiger Umland hat abwechslungsreiche Strecke zu bieten, man muss sie halt nur suchen und finden. Ich werde voraussichtlich am nächsten Wochenende eine Strecke um Braunschweig anbieten, werde es aber im Verteiler noch ankündigen.
*Shampoo*
Wie ist es bei Dir in Köln gelaufen, hat man seine gesteckten Ziele erreicht? Wie sieht es am Mittwoch wieder mit einer Elmerkundung aus, denn MTB-BS wollte endlich dazustossen.

Bis vielleicht Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. April 2014)

Hi Hi,

bin wieder da
In Köln war nur Entspannung mit Maisels & König Ludwig angesagt
Bin nur einmal am Rhein ne kleine 10er Runde gelaufen.
Mittwoch gehts auf alle Fälle in den Elm, ich bastel heute was zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. April 2014)

Moin,

die Mittwochsrunde steht, 31km mit ca. 500hm.
Diesmal etwas weniger zu Klettern und mit Streckenabschnitten die ich auch nicht kenne.
Also keine 100% Garantie, es kann sein das etwas geschoben werden muss
Trailanteil müsste so bei 15km liegen.
Es geht mal wieder in den Ostteil vom Elm.
Startpunkt am Watzumer Häuschen um 18 Uhr (kurz Google Earth bemühen)
Wie immer, Lampe nicht vergessen!

Gruß
Jens

@DownundA
Soll ich Dich um 17:30 Uhr abholen?

@all
Es wird sicher etwas schlammig


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2014)

Hallo Shampoo,
wenn es die Arbeit zuläßt bin ich wieder dabei und ich schätze MTB-BS und sein Freund werden sich bei deiner Ausfahrt mit einreihen, dann könnten wir vielleicht die Teilnehmerzahl von über acht knacken.
Mit dem Untergrund wirst Du recht haben, denn bei unserer Sonntagausfahrt hatten wir in den Trailpassagen Ballonreifen gehabt; haben sich komplett zugesetzt. Ich bin mal wieder gespannt auf deine Tour, vorallem wenn auch für dich was neues dabei ist ( Kettensäge nehme ich aber nicht mit; Spaß).
Bei der Sonntagausfahrt konnte ich leider kaum Fotos machen, da zum einen der Akku leer war und die Jungs richtig Gas gegeben haben und mir die Zeit fehlte welche zu machen. Ich hoffe am Mittwoch klappt das besser.

Denn Track findest Du als Beschreibung unten den zwei Bildern der Tour. 

Am nächsten Wochenende wollte ich eine Ausfahrt um Braunschweig anbieten, werde es im Verteiler aber nochmals ankündigen. Ich hoffe Du bist dann wieder dabei, habe ich für dich extra aufgehoben; sind paar leckere Trails wieder dabei.

Bis Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. April 2014)

Zusage für Sonntag
Ich habe jetzt keinen Laufstess mehr, mein Kumpel hat den HH Marathon 
abgesagt und alleine melde ich mich auch nicht an
Die Anmeldefrist ist jetzt auch abgelaufen!
Nächter Plan ist nun der Köln Marathon, soweit wir gesund bleiben


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. April 2014)

@all 
Was'n los hier
Will keiner mitkommen am Mittwoch?


----------



## d-zorg (8. April 2014)

Diese Woche leider zeitlich nicht möglich. Muss leider passen.
Und ich hab keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. April 2014)

Moin Moin, 
Ich muss nun leider den dritten Mittwoch in Folge bis 18:00 Uhr arbeiten! Ist mir langsam schon peinlich immer absagen zu müssen! 
Ich hoffe es finden sich noch ein paar Leutchens zum biken damit Jens und Martin nicht die Lust am planen von Strecken verlieren und weiterhin so motiviert Touren ausarbeiten die einfach ne Gaudi sind! 

Gruß
Pierre MTB_BS


----------



## DownundA (8. April 2014)

Moin Moin...

Kann diese Woche leider auch mitkommen. Viel Spaß euch und so eine Schlammschlacht ist schon geil


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. April 2014)

@all  
Moin,

dann sage ich für heute die Runde ab!
Leider habe ich nur eine Zusage von Oberhutzel und die nur evtl.
Ist aber kein Ding, gehe ich eben Laufen
Die Runde schiebe auf den nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. April 2014)

Hallo Shampoo,
erst mal schade dass es heute nicht geklappt hat, es wäre sicherlich ein netter Kampf mit dem Untergrund gewesen.

Ich verstehe nicht ,dass einige im IBC, wie damals beim MTV , immer Berührungsängste haben ,wenn es mal nicht staubtrocken ist; weshalb haben MTBs Profilreifen. Ich sage auf jeden Fall für nächsten Mittwoch zu , da ich die Woche Urlaub habe.

Durch deine Absage konnte ich zum einen heute nochmals Teilstrecken von der Sonntagsfahrt abfahren und zwei Teilstrecken antesten für meine nächste Fahrt, ob sie dieses Jahr fahrbar sind. Bei dem einen Trail für die Sonntagsausfahrt wollte ich noch eine Tragehindernis entfernen, leider war es ein größeres Modell, da hat der Akku nicht gereicht. ( MTB-BS hättest Du für die Ausfahrt einen Fahrradanhänger mitnehmen müssen, für Kaminholz). Die anderen Singletrails für meine nächste Ausfahrt sind dieses Jahr wieder durchgehend befahrbar., kannst Du dich freuen, schöne Wurzeltrails, like Harz.
Die Trails von heute waren trotz Regen gut zu befahren, doch putzen vorher lohnt sich nicht, die Räder werden nach der Ausfahrt lecker aussehen.
Ach so: Pierre wenn Du nächsten Mittwoch wieder absagst, muss Du die nächste Ausfahrt mit Pudelmütze fahren . Strafe muss sein.

Bis Sonntag, ich werden meine Go Pro mal wieder mitnehmen, um unsere Ausfahrt im Film festzuhalten.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. April 2014)

Bin am 16. auf jedenfall dabei! Egal was kommt und egal was für Wetter! Bis Sonntag


----------



## Prilan (10. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin zufällig auf eurer Forum gestoßen und würde gern mal mit dabei sein.
Nach einigen wenigen geführten Touren durch den Harz (Rose Test Center Clausthal-Zellerfeld) bin ich auf den "Geschmack gekommen" und habe ich mir ein gebrauchtes bike zugelegt. 
Ich bin 45 und komme aus einer kleinen Ort bei Braunschweig. 
Gruß Prilan

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. April 2014)

Hallo Prilan,
wir starten an diesem Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Roten Wiese ( direkt am Sportplatz). Wir werden eine kleine Braunschweigumrundung machen, 45 km mit ca. 160 Hm, Trailanteil liegt bei ca. 15 km; wird ein bischen Kraft kosten bei dem feuchten Untergrund. Du bist herzlich eingeladen, wären wir zu Sechtst.
Bis Sonntag, das Wetter soll ja ganz gut sein.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (11. April 2014)

Moin, werde denk ich Sonntag dabei sein. Grüße


----------



## liquidsky (12. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
was ich so lese seid ihr recht aktiv und abwechselungsreich unterwegs. Bisher war ich allein im Wolfsburger Stadtwäldchen unterwegs und würde mich gerne für eine Tour euch anschließen.

Gruß liquidsky


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2014)

Hallo liquidsky,
wenn Du spontan Lust hast, wir starten morgen um 10 Uhr vom Sportplatz Rote Wiese in Braunschweig. Die Strecke ist eine kleine Braunschweigumrundung, 45 km lang mit ca. 15 km stadtnahen Trailanteil. Wir sind voraussichtlich zu Sechst.
Bis vielleicht am Sonntag oder ggf. am nächsten Mittwoch starten wir um 18 Uhr vom Watzumer Häuschen, 31 km ca. 500 Hm ( die Strecke hat Shampoo geplant.


----------



## Prilan (12. April 2014)

Hallo Oberhutzel, 
danke für die Info und schnelle Antwort am Donnerstag.
Bin morgen bei der Tour dabei.
Gruß Prilan

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## liquidsky (12. April 2014)

Prima, dann bis morgen.
Falls euch jemand mit gelb-grünem Radl anspricht, dann haben wir uns gefunden.   : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2014)

Super, dann sind wir voraussichtlich zu Acht. Ich hoffe meine geplante Strecke gefällt. 
Bis Sonntag.


----------



## liquidsky (13. April 2014)

Es war klasse euch zu treffen, jedoch ist die Gruppe auf nem anderen Leistungsniveau. Bei meiner mangelnde Form muss ich wohl noch einiges nachholen, bevor ich nen zweiten Versuch starte. Eure Route alleine nachfahren ist da sicher ein Ansatz. 
Gruß liquidsky


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. April 2014)

Hi Hi,

alle wieder heile angekommen von Oberhutzels Trailspaß rund um BS
Geile Runde, strammer Schnitt von 19 km/h, bei Kilometer 30 ist mir nach
dem Gegenwind auch mal die Kappe hochgeflogen
Hat teilweise gut Körner gekostet, aber so soll und muss es ja auch sein
Die Spargelbutzen hatten schon zu
Also beim nächsten Mal bitte mehr Dampf auf die Kurbel........
Meine 5 Fotos habe ich hochgeladen, zu mehr hatte ich keine Zeit
So viel zu Thema mehr Dampf

@all
Für Mittwoch steht die Runde von letzter Woche an, ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung

@liquidsky
Schon ok, mach Dir keinen Kopf
Lieber ehrlich sagen, dass das Tempo nicht passt.
Schau trotzdem ab und an mal ins Forum, es werden sicher auch Touren
angeboten die nicht so viel abverlangen!
Meine Frau fährt gerne mal mit, nur geht die das Tempo garantiert nicht mit.
Wenn ich solche Touren anbiete weise ich auf ein langsameres Tempo hin.
So kommen auch schwächere Fahrer mal zu einer schönen Gruppenfahrt.
In diesem Sinne, Ride On
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
erst mal besten Dank für den positiven Zuspruch, zu Beginn mit neun Teilnehmern, super. Ich hoffe die Strecke um Braunschweig hat euch gefallen und glaube auch gefordert, solche Ausfahrten, obwohl im Flachland, bedeuten durchgehend Druck auf dem Pedal, aber dieses haben alle perfekt gemeistert; war ja auch mal wieder ein netter Anstieg dabei und der Wind hat schön gebremst. 

@@liquidsky, es tut mir leid dass Du unsere Ausfahrten etwas unterschätzt hast, doch viele der Beteiligten haben ein deutlichen Trainingsvorsprung, da sie das gesamte Jahr durchtrainieren. Ich glaube es macht Sinn wie ich auf der IG-MTB BS bikemap-Seite geschrieben habe, dass man unsere Touren erst mal alleine abfährt , um zu sehen was man selbst für eine Zeit für die Strecken benötigt. Da Shampoo und auch ich, mal Ausfahrten anbieten werde, wo die Frauen oder Freundinnen der Beteiligten mit teilnehmen, könntest Du ja wieder dazustossen.

Die Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich wieder auf meiner Seite hochgeladen und die Strecke unter bikemap dokumentiert.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2554298-kleine-braunschweig-umrundung/?newly_saved=true#gsc.tab=0

Das Video der Ausfahrt werde ich die Woche in Angriff nehmen. Bis Mittwoch, vielleicht knacken wir ja 10 Teilnehmer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2014)

So Jungs, da ich ja Urlaub habe, konnte ich ein bischen reinhauen und das Video fertigstellen.
Die 2 Stunden 15 Tour habe ich auf ca. 14 Minuten gekürzt, ich glaube alle Trails sind mit enthalten und ihr seit glaube ich auch gut getroffen.
So könnte ihr die gestrige Ausfahrt nochmal vom Sofa revue passieren lassen ohne sich dabei anzustrengen. Ich hoffe es gefällt.

Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## DownundA (14. April 2014)

Bin am Mittwoch auch dabei. Freue mich schon auf ne Schlammpackung. Soll ja gut sein, habe ich gehört!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpinnDeinDing (14. April 2014)

Moin moin,
als erstes wollt ich Oberhutzel mal danken für die tolle Ausarbeitung der Strecke am Sonntag. Einfach folgen und kein Kopp machen. Das Video ist dann nochmal die Krönung. Habe am Sonntag festgestellt, dass ich durch die vielen km die wir zusammengesammelt haben echt aufgebaut habe. Die Tour hätte ich sicher net mit dem Zug vor zwei Monaten fahren können. Macht echt Spaß mit ordentlich Tempo die Flachlandtrails zu fahren. Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Mittwoch dabei und hoffe wir können uns in dieser Anzahl auch mal im Harz versammeln.
@liquidsky: Wenn de Bock hast komm am Mittwoch mal mit. Der DownundA und sein Kollege sind auch mit nem Enduro unterwegs und daher eine Klasse mit dem was du da so fährst. Ansonsten könnte man sicher auch mal mehr abfahtsorientiert ne Tour planen... Hab da noch nen Alternativgerät... Ach übrigens. War der mitm weißen Helm, HT und blauen Rucksack. Grüße und bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2014)

Moin,

die Mittwochsrunde von letzter Woche, 31km mit ca. 500hm.
Diesmal etwas weniger zu Klettern und mit Streckenabschnitten die ich auch nicht kenne.
Also keine 100% Garantie, es kann sein das etwas geschoben werden muss
Trailanteil müsste so bei 15km liegen.
Es geht mal wieder in den Ostteil vom Elm.
Startpunkt am Watzumer Häuschen um 18 Uhr (kurz Google Earth bemühen)
Wie immer, Lampe nicht vergessen!

Gruß
Jens

@DownundA
Soll ich Dich um 17:30 Uhr abholen?


----------



## d-zorg (15. April 2014)

Schließe mich bei der Mittwochsrunde auch wieder mit an. 
Einer muss euch ja an den Anstiegen etwas bremsen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2014)

Sehr schön
Sind bis jetzt 6 feste Zusagen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. April 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei! Etwas eingeschränkt sollte aber reichen!  Bringe Christian mit! (Cube und gelbes Trikot von Sonntag)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2014)

Alles klar, dann sind wir schon 7!
Wieso eingeschränkt??
Alles klar bei Dir?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. April 2014)

Wurde Sonntag von irgendwas gestochen! Bein ist angeschwollen! Sollte aber bis morgen besser sein!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2014)

Wenn es beim Radeln passiert ist, dann sind das Deine Muskeln!
Die sind bestimmt gewachsen
Alles Gute und bis Mittwoch


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, erst mal besten Danke für das positive Feedback, freut mich dass euch die Ausfahrt und das Video gefallen hat.
Ich hatte ja leider schon am Sonntag mit einer Erkältung leicht zu kämpfen, werde am Mittwoch aber dabei sein, um nichts zu verpassen, ggf. nehme ich nochmals meine Go Pro mit. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind wir jetzt schon zu siebt : Jens,Henning,Normen,Daniel,Pierre,Christian und meine Wenigkeit. Wo bleiben die anderen; Arne, Rochus u.s.w. müssen doch irgendwie die zehn Teilnehmer knacken. Ich versuche die Braunschweiger nochmals wach zu rütteln.

Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## coddatec (15. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe euren Thread gerade gefunden und würde auch gerne mal mit euch zusammen in den Elm.
Wohne seit etwa zwei Jahren in BS und bin früher viel im Deister mit Tourenfully und CC-Feile unterwegs gewesen.
Wenn bei euch passt und ich ein Auto organisiert bekomme, würde ich morgen auch bei euch mit aufschlagen, 2h sollten konditionell noch drin sein ;-)
Melde mich ggf. morgen nochmal.
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (15. April 2014)

Aber gerne doch, immer ran!
Wir freuen uns über jeden (neuen) Mitfahrer. 

Hin und wieder stehen auch Mitfahrgelegenheiten (auch mit Rad-Transport) aus Raum BS zur Verfügung. Aber hier besser immer einzeln vorher klären. Ich bekomme leider nur ein Rad ins Auto... Träger steht noch auf der ToDo-Liste.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2014)

Na das läuft ja super


----------



## DownundA (15. April 2014)

ÄT shampoo:

Wäre prima, wenn du mich an der gewohnten Stelle einsammeln kannst. 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2014)

DownundA schrieb:


> ÄT shampoo:
> 
> Wäre prima, wenn du mich an der gewohnten Stelle einsammeln kannst.
> 
> ...


So soll es sein.


----------



## DownundA (15. April 2014)

Ich danke dir...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## liquidsky (15. April 2014)

SpinnDeinDing schrieb:


> @liquidsky: Wenn de Bock hast komm am Mittwoch mal mit. Der DownundA und sein Kollege sind auch mit nem Enduro unterwegs und daher eine Klasse mit dem was du da so fährst. Ansonsten könnte man sicher auch mal mehr abfahtsorientiert ne Tour planen... Hab da noch nen Alternativgerät... Ach übrigens. War der mitm weißen Helm, HT und blauen Rucksack. Grüße und bis Mittwoch.



@SpinnDeinDing
Danke für den Vorschlag. Bei dem Mittwoch-Termin muss ich wohl passen, quäle mich gerade mit Magen-Darm herum.


----------



## Prilan (15. April 2014)

Hi,

kann morgen leider nicht mit dabei sein, schade. 

Meine erste Tour am Sonntag mit euch hat echt super Spaß gemacht.

Gutes Tempo,  tolle und abwechslungsreiche Strecke rund um BS.

Besten dank nochmal an Oberhutzel, auch für das super Video.

Bin nächstes mal sicherlich wieder mit dabei.

Bis dahin, Gruß Prilan



Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (16. April 2014)

Dafür bin ich heute dabei, Rad liegt abfahrbereit im Wagen.

Bis nachher.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. April 2014)

Nabend,

alle, wie hoffentlich immer, wieder gut von der Elmrunde angekommen!
War ne coole und sportliche Tour, 31km knapp 500hm 14,2km/h Schnitt
Hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht, schöne Trails bei, sogar Abschnitte die ich noch nicht kannte.
Kaum Schlamm und das Bisschen was da war hat auch noch Laune gemacht
Danke und Respekt an alle Mitstreiter, war echt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (16. April 2014)

Fand es auch eine schöne Runde und bin sicherlich nicht das letzte mal dabei gewesen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2014)

Morgen Jungs,
ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Erst mal besten Dank an Shampoo, hast wieder eine leckere Strecke zusammengebaut, fast 17 km Trails und 5 km davon neue Strecke, meine Trailbibliothek freut es. Der Trail bei 12,8 km ist auf der Karte bei mir gar nicht eingezeichnet. Wie hast Du den gefunden; top. Die Strecke habe ich wieder für die Nachwelt auf unserer bikemap-Seite festgehalten.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2559167-watzum-goldener-hirsch-warberg/#gsc.tab=0

Die Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich heute hochgeladen. Unser Gruppenbild am Goldenen Hirsch mit z.T. neuen Gesichtern, könnte man wieder zum Outing nutzen. Ich habe mich schon mal identifiziert.
Das Filmchen werde ich in kürze in Angriff nehmen, bin selbst gespannt wie die Schlammdurchfahrten, mit durchdrehenden Reifen als Movie rüberkommen.
Euch allen viele bunte Eier und ggf. nächsten Mittwoch zur nächsten Elmausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. April 2014)

Moin,

ich habe meine Fotos auch hochgeladen und Dank an Oberhutzel für die tollen Bilder

@all  
Für kommenden Mittwoch steht wieder der Elm auf dem Programm.
Es erwarten uns 33km mit schönen Trails und Rampen, natürlich rauf & runter
Ok, kann auch mal etwas steiler werden, aber nur n Bisschen
Nach der kleinen Ostrunde zur Entspannung, gilt es 800hm in die Beinchen zu latschen
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Parkplatz Freibad Hemkenrode.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. April 2014)

Moin, kann es nur bestätigen das war mal ein Gaudi! Geile Tour hoher Speed! So macht MTB richtig Laune! Berg und Tal und Matsch! Danke dir Shampoo! Freu mich auf weiteres von Oberhutzel und Shampoo

PS: Ich glaub es wird immer schwieriger bei dem Speed Fotos zu machen!!!

Frohe Ostern und so!


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. April 2014)

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter von der Mittwochsausfahrt im Ostelm.

Ich kann euch ein frühzeitiges Ostergeschenk machen.  Ich habe mich durch 6 Gigabyte Filmmaterial durchgewühlt und kann euch mein neues Video der super Ausfahrt vorführen. Ihr werdet merken, dass dieses Filmchen etwas anders beginnt als die anderen Videos, da ich diesmal den Hintergrundton, neben der gemafreien Musik ,mit eingespielt habe und einige Kommentare sind dabei eingeflossen; gibt es mal was zu Lachen.

Ich hoffe mein Werk gefällt und bis ggf. nächsten Mittwoch oder Sonntag. Die nächste Sonntagausfahrt werde ich in unserem Verteiler nochmals ankündigen. Euch allen schöne sonnige Ostertage.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern allen MTBlern und speziell meiner Mittwoch- u. Sonntagstruppe.

Ich bin heute früh um 7 Uhr mit dem RR in Richtung Elm unterwegs gewesen mit technischen Gerät auf dem Rücken. Warum? 

Bei dem schönen Abfahrttrail Richtung Schöningen hat wir am letzten Mittwoch nach der Rechtskurve ein Überraschung ( 52° 8'54.96"N; 10°56'22.57"E, jetzt ist sie Geschichte, nach dem Motto freie Fahrt für freie Bürger.

Shampoo dann gab es ja noch ein ärgerliches Hindernis bei dem Trail Richtung Destedt ( 52°14'25.23"N; 10°43'33.26"E) bei der Abfahrtsrampe, dass wäre heute auch erledigt gewesen, wenn mir nicht jemand zuvor gekommen wäre.


Allen noch sonnige Ostertage und dann hoffentlich Mittwoch zum Höhentraining ( 800 Hm) im Elm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2014)

Kurzer Nachttrag,
bei den Ortsangaben müsst Ihr das Semikolon bei Google Earth weglassen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. April 2014)

Hi Hi,

nur geil, RR mit ner Kettensäge auf dem Rücken
Ich hab auch das schöner Wetter genutzt und bin mit dem RR nach H zur Schwester
gedüst. 
Hatten ja Ostwind, Schnitt von über 36 und zeitweise stand die 50 auf dem Garmin
Nur Rückenwind ist auch mal was schönes


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2014)

Shampoo freut mich dass Du auch eine spaßige Ausfahrt hattest, 36 Schnitt ist auch bei Rückenwind eine Ansage.
Ich hatte mir eine neue Kette gegönnt für meine Survivalausrüstung, da war das Hindernis nach 3min weg. Bei meinen 100 km musste ich mich mit einem 26er Schnitt begnügen, war spaßig den kurzen Trail mit Slicks zu fahren, ging aber mit durchdrehenden Reifen. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch, dann wird die Fully-Saison eingeläutet; Hardtail bekam die Entreinigung , Technik einstellt u. Räder ausgewuchtet.
Ich hoffe Mittwoch haben wir ähnlichen Zuspruch, wie letzte Woche.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. April 2014)

Du hattest aber auch heftig Gegenwind, ich komplett Rückenwind!
Die 35-40 zu halten war echt easy, hatte auf so einer langen Tour noch nie.
Passt ja mit dem Fully, Hasenloch und Co. stehen auf dem Programm


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2014)

Na super, dann geht es ja nicht nur ordentlich bergauf, sondern auch wieder richtig bergab. Ich hoffe alle anderen sind wieder dabei, vielleicht


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2014)

..... ist Prilan, Moga u. Arne auch diesmal mit dabei, dann können wir ggf. mal  die zehn Teilnehmer schaffen. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Moga (20. April 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht. Bin am Sonntag in Bad Harzburg beim Rennen(57km/1350hm). Schone mich jetzt die Woche.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. April 2014)

Dann wünsche ich für das  nächstes Wochenende viel Glück. Lass es in Bad Harzburg richtig krachen, warst ja bei den Ausfahrten mit uns, trotz der zusätzlichen Kilometer von Helmstedt immer gut drauf. Der Harzer Mountainbikecup in Bad Hatzburg eine Rundstrecke, da es Kurz,- Mittel,- und Langdistanz gibt.
Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Moga (21. April 2014)

Danke . Ja ich muss 3 Runden fahren.


----------



## coddatec (21. April 2014)

Ich bin Mittwoch wohl wieder mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. April 2014)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich bin Mittwoch wohl wieder mit dabei.



Was ist mit Rest der Truppe?

@Moga 
Viel Spaß im Harz, Runden fahren ist eine zähe Sache.....


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (22. April 2014)

Moin moin,

werde natürlich auch vor Ort sein... Gruß


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. April 2014)

Wenn es genau so gut oder besser wird bin ich natürlich auch  dabei! 
Also bis morgen!


----------



## d-zorg (22. April 2014)

Kann noch keine Zusage geben. Morgen habe ich vorher noch ein wichtigen Termin.
Davon ab... 800 Hm diesmal? Wenn ich den letzten Mittwoch als Ausgangslage nehme, wird das nicht gut enden. Da fahrt ihr in einer komplett anderen Leistungsklasse. Es ist so schon schwierig, bei euch dran zu bleiben.


----------



## DownundA (22. April 2014)

Bin morgen dabei... @Shampoo: kannste mich mal wieder mitnehmen?

Arne ist auch am Start. 

Greetz 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. April 2014)

DownundA schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei... @Shampoo: kannste mich mal wieder mitnehmen?
> 
> Arne ist auch am Start.
> 
> ...


Jep
17:30 Uhr

@d-zorg
Dann nehme ich ne Kurbel raus, Wetter wird gut und die Runde wird richtig Spaß machen!
Da sind sehr schöne Sachen bei
100hm könnte man auch auslassen, ist ein Haken drin der rausgenommen werden kann, wären
dann 20 Min. Pause und ein Trail (der vom Eilumer Horn) weniger.
Ich denke wir können das aber auch so gestallten, dass das für alle machbar bleibt


----------



## d-zorg (22. April 2014)

Das wäre schon klasse und ich hoffe ja nach wie vor, dass sich das Leistungslevel irgendwann langsam angleicht. 

Der Löwenanteil ist natürlich nach wie vor das körperliche Training. Wenn das nicht passt, fahre ich weiterhin hinten, das ist Fakt.

Aber vielleicht kann ich von der technischen Basis her auch noch die ein oder andere Anpassung für unsere Touren vornehmen. Beispielsweise habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich durch die "falschen" Reifen eine Menge Energie sinnlos verpulvere. Momentan sind 2.4er Ardent drauf. Was (noch) leichter rollendes wäre einerseits schön, aber dann erinnere ich mich an die Schlammpackung von letzter Woche und denke mir "NOCH MEHR GRIP!". 

Reifen... böses Thema und Basis für endlose Diskussionen, weil einfach jeder Reifen grundsätzlich nur einen Kompromiss darstellt und jeder Fahrer die Reifen und Ansprüche anders wahrnimmt. Ich muss mal schauen, was ich hier bzgl. Touren im Elm und Harz ändere (oder auch nicht). Hier haben wir es nunmal auch im Sommer gern mit nassen/matschigen Stellen zu tun. Nur Reifen für solche Einsatzzwecke sind ja tendenziell nicht die Leichtroller.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. April 2014)

Gibt im Forum einen Maxxis Thread, da bekommst du jede Menge Input.
Was meinst Du mit körperlichem Training, Mukkibude?
Wenn du dich beim Radeln verbessern möchtest, musst du Radeln, alles andere
unterstützt nur.
Mal abgesehen von der Ausdauergrundlage, das geht prima übers Laufen!


----------



## Prilan (22. April 2014)

Wenn ich es schaffe zeitig Feierabend zu machen bin ich auch dabei !
Bis (voraussichtlich) morgen, Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (22. April 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Gibt im Forum einen Maxxis Thread, da bekommst du jede Menge Input.
> Was meinst Du mit körperlichem Training, Mukkibude?
> Wenn du dich beim Radeln verbessern möchtest, musst du Radeln, alles andere
> unterstützt nur.
> Mal abgesehen von der Ausdauergrundlage, das geht prima übers Laufen!



Ja, die üblichen Verdächtigen unter den Foren-Threads bezüglich Bereifung (auch andere Hersteller) hab ich schon durchgesehen. 
Mit Training meine ich tatsächlich Fahren. Leider schaff ich das momentan maximal einmal die Woche.
Laufen funktioniert nicht mehr, da beschweren sich die Knie sofort.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. April 2014)

Prilan schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe zeitig Feierabend zu machen bin ich auch dabei !
> Bis (voraussichtlich) morgen, Gruß
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk




@d-zorg 
Dann weißt du alles über Reifem, oder auch nicht
Einmal in der Woche ist tatsächlich etwas wenig, kann das Zeitproblem aber gut verstehen. 
Schade das Laufen nicht geht, Laufen geht halt immer, egal wo und eine Stunde hat man immer Zeit. 
Beim Radeln sieht das leider anders aus. 
Komm man ruhig morgen mit


----------



## coddatec (22. April 2014)

Auch wenn es dem Grip minimal schadet, können 0.2-0.4Bar mehr Luftdruck auch schon helfen, aus Panzerreifen einen Trekkerreifen zu machen.
Und für die Tour letzte Woche hätten abgesehen von einigen wenigen 100m auch CC-Reifen ala RocketRon in 2.25er Breite gelangt.

Ich bin seit Jahren Fan der NobbyNics, die in 2.4er Breite reichen für vieles aus und sind auch nocht recht leichtrollend.

Mehr als einmal pro Woche schaffe ich es aber auch nicht, eher weniger. Dafür fahre ich zumindest meinen Arbeitsweg (5km oneway) täglich per Rad.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (22. April 2014)

@d-zorg: Da du mit dem Ardent ja gut klarkommst so wies aussieht, würde dir den Ardent in 2,25" und faltbar empfehlen. Wiegt gerade mal 700g. Da merkst schon nen Unterschied. Die Schwalbes sind sogar nochmal leichter in vergleichbarer Größe. Für die ruppigen Sachen ala Harz usw. gibts dann einfach mehr Druck drauf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn es die Arbeit zulässt, bin ich morgen auf jeden Fall auch dabei, dann würden wir endlich mal zehn Teilnehmer sein.

Bei den Reifen hat jeder wohl seine Vorlieben. Da ich Schwalbefan bin, fahre ich auf meinem Hardtail ( Winterfahrrad) vorn Nobby Nic hinten Fat Albert und bei meinem Nerve XC vorn Rocket Ron und hinten Nobby Nic, jeweils 2.25 Zoll. Bei dem schlammigen Untergrund am Mittwoch ist bei jeden Reifen mit dem Grip Feierabend, da sich die Stollen zusetzen. Man muss für sich einen Kompromiss finden zwischen Grip, Rollwiderstand und Pannensicherheit.

Coddatec: Ich habe dich in den Verteiler mit aufgenommen.

Danke nochmal für die positve Resonanz auf das letzte Video.

Die Einladung für Sonntag geht heute noch raus.

Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. April 2014)

Macht schon Spaß, wenn immer alle zuverlässig am Start sind
Sonntag bin ich in H zum Halbmarathon, ohne Zeitdruck kleiner Trainingslauf mit Applaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (22. April 2014)

Ich werd mir wohl für mein Fully für den Sommer einen Schwalbe Smart Sam besorgen. Der hat ordentlich große Stollen, wenn es mal feuchter werden sollte und mittig umlaufend eine komplette Stollenreihe. 
Aber soo viel lässt sich sowieso nicht rausholen bei der Reifenwahl. Wunder braucht man nicht erwarten, da die Widerstände im Bereich von 20-30 Watt liegen - zusätzlich noch abhängig vom Luftdruck, Felgenbreite und Untergrund - Also eine Wissenschaft für sich.
5 kg abspecken - vorausgesetzt sie sind vorhanden^^ - geht schneller als den passenden Reifen zu finden


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. April 2014)

Geile Nummer heute! Danke Shampoo!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2014)

Hi Hi,

alle wieder heile da von der Elmtour
10 Biker, 34km, 740hm und ein Schnitt von 13,4
Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und es haben alle super durchgehalten. 
Sonntag kanni ich ja nicht, also dann bis Mittwoch.

LG 
Jens


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (23. April 2014)

Danke Shampoo dass de mal wieder den Führer gemacht hast. War wieder Klasse mit zehn Mann und vor allem nem Tempo was noch human war. Dieses verdammte Hasenloch wurmt mich ja ein bischen... Aber mal sanft abspacken gehört ja dazu. Bin die nächste Woche ab Samstag wie gesagt unterwegs. Werd also Sonntag und nächsten Mittwoch nich mitkommen können. Dafür geb ichs mir episch anne Küste lang mit viel Entspannung und hoffentlich gutem Wetter... Wünsch euch viel Spaß...
Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2014)

Hallo miteinander,
Shampoo hast mal wieder eine super Strecke zusammengestellt und der Untergrund hat den Spass nochmal gesteigert. Zehn Teilnehmer war absolut top und alle haben sich durchgebissen. Ich glaube die Ausfahrt hatte die meisten Crashs bis jetzt, dem Untergrund sei Dank, mein Rocket Ron vorn war nicht mehr lenkbar. Die Abflüge, meiner eingeschlossen, werden auf dem Video wohl krass rüberkommen,  ist ja alles heil geblieben, außer die Halterungsplatte meiner Go Pro hat es zerrissen. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt, waren ja nicht so viel, habe ich wieder hochgeladen. Da wir ja in dieser Zusamensetzung dass erste mal gefahren sind, habe ich unser Bild am Gipfelkreuz vom Eilumer Horn kommentiert; freuen sich die Daheimgebliebenen welche Crashpiloten diesmal mit waren.

Die Strecke und das Video werde ich noch ausarbeiten, ich bin selbst gespannt.

SpinnDeinDing, Dir wünsche ich viel Spass an der See und bomben Wetter und Shampoo viel Erfolg in der verbotenen Stadt. Am Sonntag werden wir die zehn Teilnehmer leider nicht knacken. Bis ggf. nächst Mittwoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2014)

kurzer Nachtrag,
habe eine kleine Nachtschicht eingelegt. Für alle, die die Strecke von heute nochmal im Geiste abfahren möchten und für die Daheimgebliebenen.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/257...tzelstein-destedt/?newly_saved=true#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2014)

@SpinnDeinDing
schönen Urlaub Alter
Dir sei schönes Wetter und vor allem eine schöne Zeit gegönnt.
Lass et dir jut gehen

@all 
Alle ohne Aua aufgewacht?
Auf das Video freue ich mich auch..........
Oberhutzel, wenn Du möchtest gebe ich was für eine neue Halterung dazu!
Kannste gerne annehmen, ohne Dich und deine Filmkunst inkl. der Aufbereitungszeit
hätte ich keine Videos von unseren Touren
Also möchte ich mich gerne an der Halterung beteiligen
Ich habe die Fotos auch hochgeladen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2014)

Danke erst mal Shampoo, aber ich habe die Halterung am Abend schon geinstand, ist schon wieder am Helm. Die Dinger sind für Abflüge gebaut.  Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit der GO Pro nehme ich doppelseitiges Klebeband mit, denn die Fahrt nach dem Abflug, bin ich z.T. einhändig gefahren, um den Rest der Strecke im Bild festzuhalten, ich hoffe die Videos sind was geworden. Der Abflug hatte keine Folgen; durch mein Judo in meiner Jugend habe ich wohl das Abrollen gelernt.Mein Crash habe ich mir gestern schon mal angeschaut, da sieht man, dass mein Vorderreifen nicht dahin wollte, wo ich hin wollte. Pierre seine Welle habe ich noch nicht gefunden, sah ja auch krass aus, der merkt seine rechte Schulter; halt kein Judo gemacht. Bis nächsten Mittwoch, dann mit Nobby Nic vorn.


----------



## Prilan (25. April 2014)

Hi,
Mittwoch war echt ne super Tour,  mein Puls war bei den beiden "steilen" Abfahrten genau so hoch bei den Anstiegen. An meiner Technik muss ich wohl noch etwas feilen.  Sonntag steht meine Teilnahme noch nicht 100 %ig fest, denke aber schon das ich dabei bin.



Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. April 2014)

Hallo Jungs,

der Lehrfilm wie man *nicht* steile Rampen herunter fährt und wie man *richtig* fällt ist fertig.

Bei dem Lehrvideo war die Bildstabilisation meine Go Pro im letzten Drittel des Films leider z.T. am Limit, da ich ja durch meine Rolle vorwärts, von Helmkamera auf Einhandkamera umswitschen musste.
Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem und ihr könnt euch an einige Kommentare im Filmchen erinnern. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen und bis ggf. nächsten Mittwoch mit fester Sattelanbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. April 2014)

Bisserle wacklig zum Schluß.........
Soo schlimm sieht das gar nicht aus, mal abgesehen von Pierre's erstem Stunt
Hauptsache nix Passiert und über'n Lenker geht man schon mal
Wie sagte Norman, sanft abspacken
Trotzdem geil das Video, hab ich zusammen mit Frau und Kind angesehen und gut gelacht
Diese Action bei den nächsten Touren zu halten wird bestimmt schwer.......
Euch viel Spaß am Sonntag bei diesem Traumwetter

Gruß, Jens


----------



## DownundA (26. April 2014)

Moin Moin Sportsfreunde,

Muss mich für Mittwoch leider abmelden, da es um die Familie geht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß. 

Rock'n'rolf 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2014)

Hallo Shampoo und MTB BS freut mich, dass euch das Video gefallen hat und eurer Familie auch. Britta und Maja wollten wohl auch Papa abfliegen sehen.

Dann habe ich für euch noch ein Bilderrätsel. Wo habe ich heute die Aufnahme gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (26. April 2014)

Du bist verrückt! Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Monkekhan (27. April 2014)

Spontan würd ich sagen, dass ist der Trail runter zum Parkplatz an der Elmstraße in Königslutter.
Ist aber auch schon wieder 5 Monate her, dass ich da war^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2014)

Ganz kalt, nächster Vorschlag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2014)

Letztes mal lag da dein Fully


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2014)

Stimmt.
Was mich nervt, muss weg. Der zweite Ast hatte ein gewissen Anspruch, es hat gut gekracht im Gebälk.

Für diejenigen, die Mittwoch nicht dabei waren. Jetzt ist hier ( 52°14'24.97"N 10°43'33.34"E ) auch wieder freie Fahrt.
Shampoo, Dir viel Erfolg in unserer Landeshauptstadt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2014)

Hallo Shampoo u. Moga,
die eigenen Erwartungen erfüllt, denn man kämpft bei Wettkämpfen zu erst mal gegen sich selbst.

Bei meiner Ausfahrt in den Nordosten von Braunschweig, waren wir doch zu Acht und zum ersten mal mit weiblicher Unterstützung. Corrinna hat das Zeug bei den Mittwochsausfahrten dazu zu stossen ( 19er Schnitt). Damit Du ein bischen mitgefahren bist, kannst Du die Strecke nochmals auf dem Rechner nachvollziehen.
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2575149-schapen-lehre-schunter-gieseberg/#gsc.tab=0

Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch, denn danach bin ich eine Woche auf Malle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2014)

Auf Malle, wie geil
Mit dem Rad?
Mittwoch ist gesetzt, ich denke mir morgen was aus.

So bin zurück aus H, hat leider nur zu 1:55:38 gereicht
War aber windig und sehr warm. Hab bei 15km schon gemerkt, dass die Körner knapp werden
War vielleicht auch nicht mein Tag, ist ja auch nicht meine Stadt
18000 Beknackte in allen Wettbewerben am Start, geile Sache das


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2014)

Hallo Shampoo, es tut mir Leid, dass es heute bei Dir nicht so rund lief. Die Außenbedingungen mit Wind und Wärme waren für Laufen auch nicht gerade ideal. Einfach abharken und auf den nächsten Wettkampf vorbereiten.
Malle: Eine Woche Intensivtraining. Morgens früh 7:30 :Laufen und Schwimmen , danach Mountainbiken mit Frau; späten Nachmittag: Kurzstrecke RR ( 50-60Km) alleine.

Bis Mittwoch; sollte das Wetter so bleiben und deine Mittwochstrecke nicht soviel Downhillpassagen haben, bleibe ich vielleicht doch auf Rocket Ron oder gibt es wieder was giftiges.


----------



## coddatec (27. April 2014)

Ne, Wechsel ruhig mal, giftig klingt super


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2014)

Mal sehen, wollte die Südseite mal wieder mit einbauen, Startpunkt wird denke ich Erkerode Elmwarte.
Meine Zeit geht in Ordnung, nur das ich ab km 17 keinen Biss mehr hatte stört mich etwas.
Angepeilt waren 1:45.......
Da liegen bei 1:55 zwei Welten zwischen


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2014)

Schwamm drüber, nächstes mal läuft es besser.
Für Mittwoch bau mal wieder was leckers zusammen. Mit dem Wetter werden wir voraussichtlich bis zur Ausfahrt Glück haben; werde trotzdem Morgen auf Nobby Nic vorn umrüsten.
Schönen Wochenbeginn und immer fest auf dem Sattel bleiben.


----------



## Monkekhan (27. April 2014)

Schade - aber ich kenn auch nur den einen Trail, auf dem ein Baum in der Größenordnung liegt.
Nächstes Mal vllt! 

Mountainbiken in Clausthal-Zellerfeld ist übrigens seehr einfach. (Vom konditionellen mal abgesehen - Elm ist angenehmer zu fahren^^)
Einfach irgendwo auf nem Forstweg langfahren und wenn man etwas die Augen aufhält, findet man automatisch kilometerlange Trails. Mehr oder weniger anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (28. April 2014)

Moin zusammen,
diese Woche muss ich leider aussetzen. Mittwoch Abend ist ein familiärer Termin auf dem Programm. Kommende Woche bin ich aber wieder dabei.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der nächsten Ausfahrt und macht fleißig Bilder/Videos. 

Übrigens: Oberhutzel, wieder ein klasse Eindrucks-Video von unserer Ausfahrt letzte Woche. Ein schönes Erinnerungsstück. Weiter so!


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2014)

Hallo Dzorg,
erst mal schade dass es bei Dir nächsten Mittwoch nicht klappt.
Shampoo ich werde definitiv dabei sein, werde dass mit der Arbeit irgendwie regeln, denn ich möchte die letzte Ausfahrt vor meinem Urlaub nicht verpassen; habe eben auf Nobby Nic umgerüstet, also von meiner Seite aus, bin ich für jede Schweinerei gewappnet.

Dzorg ich bedanke mich auch für die positive Rückmeldung, natürlich auch von Shampoo und MTB BS. Ich muss aber leider feststellen, dass die anderen Beteiligten, dass wohl nicht so sehen, denn von denen kam leider keine Resonanz. Die Videoerstellung mache ich in der Regel für euch und den nicht Beteilgten, dass ihr die Ausfahrt nochmal im Bild festgehalten bekommt und für die, die zu Hause geblieben sind, ggf. Werbung zu machen für die Ausfahrten am Mittwoch und Sonntag. In der Regel bin ich auf den Videos nun mal nicht drauf; außer bei meinem letzten Abflug, so dass ich mich nur darüber erfreuen kann, wenn es euch gefallen hat; ich bin auch für jede Kritik zu haben, da die Videos auch Neuland sind und ich mich nur durch learning by doing verbessern kann.

Im Zuge dessen möchte ich mich bei pedal-ritter und auch nighter bedanken; vielleicht könnt ihr bei unseren Ausfahrten mal dazu stoßen, denn es scheint wir verbinden ähnliches für eine gelungene Ausfahrt.

Also bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. April 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Tour für Mittwoch steht!
Elmrunde 35km nix „zickiges“, ca. 700hm.
Bisschen Südseite, ein Paar Trails und mit Schlamm ist zu rechnen.
Bitte meldet Euch!
Fest zugesagt hat bis jetzt nur Martin!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. April 2014)

Sorry ich kann leider nicht es ist Monatsabschluss! Nächsten Mittwoch auf jeden! 

@Shampoo 
Martin ist ja Sonntag nicht da hast du Interesse Zeit ne Runde anzubieten? Ist nur ne Frage! 

Viel Spaß Mittwoch


----------



## d-zorg (28. April 2014)

Mir fallen tatsächlich ein paar Kleinigkeiten ein, die ich gern zu deinen Videos als Ergänzungen einwerfen möchte. Oder vielmehr als Diskussionsgrundlage.

1) *Bildformat*: Ist es dir möglich, in Breitbild aufzunehmen? Das ist (meiner Meinung nach) angenehmer anzuschauen, da es dem breiten Sichtfeld des Menschen näher kommt. Momentan hat man noch das Gefühl, du hast links und rechts was vom Bild abgeschnitten.  Kann natürlich auch sein, dass du das absichtlich so aufnimmst, weil es dir so am besten gefällt.

2) *Bildmaterial*: Was hälst du von dem Vorschlag, zwischen den Fahrszenen immer mal wieder (gruppenweise) die Fotos von der jeweiligen Tour mit im Video einzublenden? Dann hat mal alles in einem Paket zusammen. Oder auch mal einen Kartenausschnitt (mit Kommentar) einblenden, an dem gerade eine Schlüsselstelle gefahren wird (oder gefahren wurde).

3) *Kameraposition*: Ist eine zentrale Position realisierbar? Von schräg links neben dem Kopf sieht das immer etwas ungewohnt aus und oft hast du etwas Schlagseite wegen des zusätzlichen Gewichts links. 

Ansonsten ist das doch alles in allem sehr rund als Erinnerung an die Touren und als Impression für Interessierte.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. April 2014)

Ich hatte vergessen zu sagen wann und wo es losgeht.
Also Start ist um 18 Uhr in Erkerode am Ende vom Elmwarteweg!

@pierre 
Warum eigentlich nicht?
Gute Idee, kann ja mal meine Frau fragen, vielleicht möchte die mitkommen.
Wäre dann eine gemäßigte Runde, ggf. für andere Mädels auch interessant.

@d-zorg 
Hi Hi, wie war denn dein Training?
Alles gut hinbekommen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2014)

Hallo d-zorg,

ich habe deine Anregung mit aufgenommen, doch kann ich diese leider zur Zeit nicht abstellen.

Bei dem *Bildformat* liegt das an der beschränkten Datenmenge im IBC, denn bei meinem Privatvideo in HD-Qualität wird der gesamte Bildschirm ausgefüllt, dann hat das Video aber nicht mehr 600 MB (750MB max. im IBC), sondern über 2,5 Gbite.

Bei dem *einflechten von Bildern* oder sogar Splitscreen erhöht sich nochmals die Datenmenge, hatte ich bei meinen ersten Videos gehabt, mit Bildern, dann musste ich aber in der Videoqualität noch mehr Abstriche machen und habe darauf verzichtet.

Das ich die *Kamera an der Seite* habe, hat mehrere Gründe; zum einen wäre eine Befestigung in der Mitte nur mit Helmbandhalterung möglich, da durch die Luftschlitze, die Klebehalterung nicht hält.

Zweitens müsste ich die Kamera komplett durchlaufen lassen, da es sehr schwierig ist, während der Fahr an und auszuschalten und ich schon bei der Fahrt , die Szene im Kopf durchspiele, um mir beim späteren Schneiden die Arbeit etwas leichter zu machen ( Regiebuch läuft während der Fahrt mit). Bei dem letzten Video hatte ich über 69 Videoausschnitte mit 6 Gbite Filmmaterial und musste dieses auf 15 Minuten reduzieren, das heißt du schaust dir alle Ausschnitte mehrmals an, um das Beste zuzuschneiden, Drifts, Bunny Hop und den passenden Musikübergang. Jetzt stell Dir mal vor ich nehme die gesamte Fahrzeit von 2,5 Stunden im Bild auf, dann sitzt Du an solch einem Video nicht mehr mehrere Stunden, sondern Tage.

Ich Danke Dir trotzdem für deine Ergänzungen und vielleicht kann ich die eine oder andere Anregung doch irgendwann umsetzen.

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## d-zorg (28. April 2014)

@Shampoo:
Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin überaus begeistert. Die zwei Tage Fahrtechnikkurs haben richtig was gebracht. Nicht so viel von der Fahrpraxis her (denn zwei Tage sind einfach zu wenig; man braucht Monate, um gewisse Dinge zu verinnerlichen), sondern als "Rüstzeug", als "Werkzeug", als Wissen für den Trail. Sicherlich macht man viele Dinge auch ohne so einen Kurs beim Fahren schon mehr oder weniger unbewusst richtig. Aber es wirklich einmal von der Basis zu lernen und begründet (!) vermittelt zu bekommen, ist trotzdem sehr empfehlenswert. Außerdem lernt man dann gleich, was bisher falsch war und wie man es am besten abstellt.

Was ich definitiv mitgenommen habe ist mehr Vertrauen und Sicherheit für Schlüsselstellen im Trail. Ich kann nun einiges mehr fahren, was ich vorher abgeblockt habe, weil mir der richtige Ansatz fehlte. Und zum Schluss wurde es teilweise wirklich knackig schwer. Technisch korrekt gefahren sind viele Dinge kein Hexenwerk, benötigen trotzdem aber intensives Training und Erfahrung. Wird also alles mit der Zeit kommen (genauso wie Kondition am Anstieg hoffentlich ).

Zudem war die Stimmung in der Gruppe einfach super. Die Trainer sind mit absoluter Leidenschaft dabei, haben Gespür für jeden individuellen Teilnehmer, verstehen ihr Handwerk, vermitteln Sicherheit und führen einen souverän durch die Inhalte. Wer Interesse hat, sowas auch mal zu machen, meldet sich einfach per PN bei mir. Dann bekommt ihr den Kontakt, denn Werbung ist hier im Forum sicher nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## coddatec (28. April 2014)

Mir gefallen die Videos auf jeden Fall sehr gut, auch wenn ich mich nicht zu jedem einzelnen explizit mit einem Comment äußere. (etwas überspitztes Zitat einer ehem. Führungskraft: Keine Kritik ist genug des Lobes  )

16:9 würde ich auch besser finden, aber das macht die GoPro wohl nicht, oder?

Es ist jetzt nicht so meine Musik, aber da kannst Du es nicht jedem recht machen.

Ansonsten freue ich mich, zuhause auchmal zeigen zu können, wo ich den ganzen Abend war und warum schonwieder das Auto so dreckig ist .
Mach mal weiter so


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. April 2014)

@d-zorg 
Schön zu hören, dass du vieles für dich mitnehmen kannst
Ich würde nie anzweifeln, dass so ein Training unfug ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (28. April 2014)

Soo. Platz 76 von 94 Startern. Nicht wirklich gut aber es reicht. Gesamtzeit waren 4,21h auf 58km und 1350hm. Altenau wird besser


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2014)

d-zorg*:*
so einen Technikkurs wollte ich letztes Jahr auch mal im Harz machen, denn auf diesem Gebiet habe ich eindeutig noch Defizite. Ich bin jetzt schon regelmäßig am üben, mein Gleichgewichtssinn zu schärfen. Bei vielen Dingen ist es wahrscheinlich auch eine Kopfsache, doch glaube ich auch mit Technik geht man in viele Passagen viel entspannter ran. Ich hoffe aber, dass in diesem Jahr, SpinnDeinDing bei einigen Ausfahrten ggf. ein bischen Technik vermitteln kann.
coddatec:
Bei der Musik muss ich leider einen Kompromis eingehen, denn ich nutzte ausschließlich gemafreie Musik, dass heißt ich kann leider keine aktuelle Musik oder aus meinen CD-Schrank nutzen und auch dort wird nochmals unterschieden zwischen Lizenzfreier Musik, wo man nur den Interpreten im Video benennen muss ( habe ich bis jetzt auch unterlassen) und dann wird die Musikauswahl auch schon eng. Auf dem nachfolgenden Link kannst Du dir ja mal passende Musik für ggf. dem nächsten Video aussuchen.

http://www.jamendo.com/de/search?qs=q=*:*&start=120&sort=score desc&by=rating
Moga:
beim nächsten Start wird es besser. Mehrere Fragen zu solch einer Art Wettkampf: Altersklassen, Technikanspruch ?
Shampoo:
Wir fahren auch ggf. nur zu zweit ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. April 2014)

Wetter wird gut, klar fahren wir zu zweit
Vielleicht kommt ja noch wer mit?


----------



## Moga (28. April 2014)

Ich denke ich muss einfach noch ein bißchen trainieren und Erfahrungen sammeln.  Dann wird das bestimmt besser.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. April 2014)

Ich bitte aber um etwas Nachsicht am Mittwoch!
Habe etwas die Beinchen stramm.......
Hab schon alles gegeben in H
Kleiner Regenerationslauf heute hat die Muskulatur zwar gelockert, aber nicht komplett.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2014)

Schön locker.
Ich glaube es reicht, wenn ich nächste Woche meine Arme und Beine merke.

Ich hoffe es finden sich noch welche. Am Sonntag hatte ich auch erst mit vier Mitstreiter gerechnet und dann waren wir doch zu acht.


----------



## Monkekhan (28. April 2014)

Wann findet denn ein Rennen in Altenau statt, Moga? Vllt komm ich da hin zum Gucken - sind ja nur 6 km oder so bergab.^^


----------



## Moga (28. April 2014)

24.05.


----------



## coddatec (28. April 2014)

@Shampoo: Ich bin wieder dabei 

@Oberhutzel: Es wird schwer sein, etwas zu finden, was allen gefällt, daher muss es in erster Linie Dir gefallen, denn es sind ja schließlich Deine Videos.
Ich bin meiner Meinung nach zwar recht breit aufgestelt, was Musik angeht, aber treffe selten den breiten Massengeschmack . Von Punk, Ska, Hardrock bis diverse Metalspielarten hör ich recht viel (Ja, da sind viele verschiedene Musikrichtungen zwischen  ).

Trotzdem hab ich auf Jamendo mal ein wenig gestöbert, allerdings ohne Namensnennungslizenzfilter und ein paar Bands/Alben rausgesucht, die mir spontan beim anhören von zwei/drei Songs zusagen...
Guter Rock, zum Teil etwas zu glattgeschliffen http://www.jamendo.com/de/list/a132308/w-b-streets
Klingt nach punkigem Motörhead http://www.jamendo.com/de/list/a57365/let-there-be-ass
Feinster Deutschpunk http://www.jamendo.com/de/list/a30547/punkrock-fuer-lau
Melodycore ala NoFunAtAll/Pennywise (keine gute Aufnahme/Mastering, aber aus BS!!!) http://www.jamendo.com/de/artist/346545/the-evil-o-brians
Nette Mischung aus weiblichem Klargesang und Growling im Metal, aber für Touren-MTB-Videos vom Ambiente gänzlich ungeeignet  http://www.jamendo.com/de/list/a122510/dark-road-to-recovery 
Für alle aus der GameBoy- / C64-Generation eine interessante Mischung aus Rock mit Sounds aus der Computersteinzeit http://www.jamendo.com/de/list/a7505/8-bit-lagerfeuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2014)

Hi Hi,

für Sonntag werde ich nichts anbieten können, meine RR Truppe möchte mich
bei der Sonntagstour mit dabei haben.
Wer da mit dem RR mitkommen möchte kann sich gerne melden.
Geplant sind 120km "Flachetappe" im Raum Gifhorn.

Für heute habe ich die Runde etwas geändert, bleibt aber bei um und bei 30km mit ca. 700hm.
Bis jetzt sieht es so aus als wären wir zu viert.
Also für kurzentschlossene, Treffpunkt 18 Uhr am Ende vom Elmwarteweg.
Sind schöne Trails bei, heute sicher weiniger Pace, meine Beine sind vom Sonntag noch
etwas angeknuspert. 
Man sehe es mir nach, aber für mich war das ein harter Lauf.

Vielleicht bis nachher
LG Jens


----------



## Prilan (30. April 2014)

Schaffe es heute leider nicht mit dabei zu sein. 
Viel Spaß bei der Tour und schönen 1. Mai. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2014)

Nabend,

die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück, alle heile wieder da!
31km, 630hm 15er Schnitt
Eine, wie ich finde, schöne Runde die wir sicher öfter fahren werden
Ihr habt also nicht unbedingt etwas verpasst, oder doch........

Hab die Fotos schon hochgeladen!
Danke nochmal an Martin, Lars und Manfred der sich etwas durchbeißen musste


----------



## nighter (30. April 2014)

Verdammt, da sind wir wohl aneinander vorbei gefahren. Wollte heute auch mal Spontan vorbei schauen.
Auf dem Trail von Erkerode Richtung Destedt bin ich euch mit grünem Trikot Bergauf fahrend entgegen gekommen. Meine Rufe "IBC Gruppe? " wahren wohl zu zaghaft. (Puste war aber auch weg)  . Hatte was von Süd Elm gelesen deshalb dachte ich guck nochmal hoch zum Treffpunkt.. aber dann dämmerte es mir schon.

Mal schaun wanns das nächste mal wieder passt, werde dann mal ehr losfahren und pünktlich dasein.

axo in Bad Harzburg war ich auch, 3 Runden, 3:14:42 und Platz 42.

Hohegeiss ist am 10.05., nicht auslassen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2014)

Gesehen habe ich Dich, gehört aber nicht!
Nächsten Mittwoch gehts weiter, bist willkommen, wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitstreiter


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2014)

So jetzt bin ich auch mal online. Rad gewaschen und Bilder auch hochgeladen, Strecke wird noch nachgereicht.

Shampoo hast ja im Westelm wieder nichts ausgelassen, absolut top Ausfahrt, sollte man ggf. nochmal mit Gopro und den anderen nachfahren. und mit dem Untergrund hatten wie diesmal Glück und alle sind auf dem Sattel geblieben.
Der super Singletrail von Lutterspring zum Tetzelstein wahr mal wieder Neuland für mich, eins A, mal wieder was für meine Bibliothek.
Ach ja, angeknusperte Beine, *Ha Ha*, der arme Manfred hat wohl gedacht, Gott sei Dank ist Jens nicht so Gut drauf, denn er hat alles gegeben, Hut ab.
nighter:
Dass war ja Pech, denn im Stillen habe ich noch gedacht, frage ich noch, dann wären wir einer mehr; Schade. Ich glaube wir kriegen noch eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt auf die Reihe.
Die nächste Mittwochausfahrt muss ich ja leider ausfallen lassen, aber Shampoo Du könntest mir den Track mailen, dann wäre ich ein bischen dabei.

Ich werde voraussichtlich am Sonntag den 11.5.14 eine Elmausfahrt anbieten, aber dieses im Verteiler noch ankündigen, 55km 610 Hm und kurzer Einkehr mit Kaffee und Kuchen.
Bis dahin euch auch gutes Wetter, denn ich denke auf Malle scheint die Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2014)

Musste meine Hausaufgaben noch machen.

Hier ist nochmal unsere Strecke vom Mittwoch für die Daheimgebliebenen.
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/258...tein-eilumer-horn/?newly_saved=true#gsc.tab=0

Euch allen einen schönen 1. Mai.


----------



## Monkekhan (1. Mai 2014)

Wenn die Tour am 11.05. nicht um 9:00 losgehen soll, bin ich evtl. auch dabei - vorausgesetzt für das WE ist kein Regen vorausgesagt.
Hab sowieso noch ein Fahrrad zu Hause steht, dass ich dann gleich mitbringen kann an dem Wochenende.

Aber der genaue Termin wird bestimmt noch bekannt gegeben - dann melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Monkekhan, ich hatte gedacht ich wäre eine Nachteule, aber Du topst das noch.
Start wäre um 10 Uhr, näheres dann im Verteiler.


----------



## coddatec (1. Mai 2014)

Ich muss den Mitstreitern recht geben, es war eine tolle zügige Runde gestern Abend.

@Shampoo: Wg. Sonntag: Ich würde evtl. mitkommen, muss aber allerspätestens um 14Uhr wieder in BS sein, da wir am Nachmittag noch in der KiTa Frühlingsfest haben.

Grüße,
Lars


----------



## coddatec (1. Mai 2014)

Mal 'ne Offtopic-Frage: Kann mir jemand im Raum BS einen vernünftigen Händler / Werkstatt empfehlen, die sich mit Fox-Gabeln auskennen und diese selber warten?
Ich hab nach den letzten zwei Touren gesehen, dass meine F32 leicht inkontinent ist und nach neuen Dichtungen schreit, ich hab aber keine Lust, 150€ für den Fullservice bei Toxo zu lassen und dann noch drei Wochen auf die Gabel zu warten...


----------



## Moga (1. Mai 2014)

Etwas OffTopic. Wer erkennt ein paar Orte wieder?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Mai 2014)

coddatec schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Offtopic-Frage: Kann mir jemand im Raum BS einen vernünftigen Händler / Werkstatt empfehlen, die sich mit Fox-Gabeln auskennen und diese selber warten?
> Ich hab nach den letzten zwei Touren gesehen, dass meine F32 leicht inkontinent ist und nach neuen Dichtungen schreit, ich hab aber keine Lust, 150€ für den Fullservice bei Toxo zu lassen und dann noch drei Wochen auf die Gabel zu warten...



TFtuned in England. Die sind der richtige Ansprechpartner für Fox. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## d-zorg (2. Mai 2014)

England ist nicht so ganz im "Raum Braunschweig", wie von coddatec erfragt.


----------



## Monkekhan (2. Mai 2014)

Wurde der Film in der Nähe gedreht?

- Das erste Bild mit dem Golfabschlag auf der Wiese könnte beim Tetzelstein sein, oder? Die Wiese wo es in Reitlingstal bzw. nach Ampleben runtergeht. (0:22) Autofahrt bei (0:46) aus Richtung Ampleben.
- (1:03) tippe ich auch Reitlingstal - aber lege mich auf keinen Ort fest
- Der Ort bei (1:12) könnte Schöningen sein - glaube ich aber nicht. Dom in Königslutter hat 3 Türme, oder?
- Der Steinbruch in Königslutter könnte dann auch dabei sein. (1:33)
- (1:40) könnte auch Schöningen sein

Wie viele Punkte habe ich? (__/4)
1 mindestens - die Wiese!!^^


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Mai 2014)

d-zorg schrieb:


> England ist nicht so ganz im "Raum Braunschweig", wie von coddatec erfragt.



Nur geil......

@bennet
Auch nicht schlecht, da ist unser MTB Eldorado "Elm" in einem Actionfilm zu bewundern!
Kennst Du die Jungs die den Film gemacht haben?
Scheinen viel Herzblut investiert zu haben.

@coddatec 
Ups hatte Dich übersehen
Start soll wohl gegen 10 Uhr sein, 120km in 4 Std. sollten wir schaffen, aber um 14 Uhr
werden wir nicht wieder in BS sein
Ich denke das solltest Du lassen, sonst steht Ärger mit der Familie an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (2. Mai 2014)

Ja ist Königslutter und Umgebung. Hat n Lehrer von mir mitgespielt


----------



## coddatec (3. Mai 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> @coddatec
> Ups hatte Dich übersehen
> Start soll wohl gegen 10 Uhr sein, 120km in 4 Std. sollten wir schaffen, aber um 14 Uhr
> werden wir nicht wieder in BS sein
> Ich denke das solltest Du lassen, sonst steht Ärger mit der Familie an.


Kein Problem, können wir ja immernoch wann anders machen. Die Tour soll ja Spaß machen und nicht Stress werden, nur weil einer ne harte Deadline hat.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2014)

So sehe ich das auch
RR ist mir auch nicht ganz so wichtig, ist aber gutes Training. 
Wenn ich den Renner mal wieder scharf mache melde ich mich, freue mich immer
über Begleitung!
Kann man sich abwechseln im Wind und gut lutschen


----------



## coddatec (3. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> TFtuned in England. Die sind der richtige Ansprechpartner für Fox.


... jau, da werde ich sicher in zwei Tagen meine Gabel wieder zurückbekommen ...
Abgesehen davon, dass der Standartservice bei denen auch 93Pfund, also knap 115€+Versand kostet, eine Wartezeit nicht angegeben ist, bzw. hab ich es nicht auf der HP gesehen. Der Preis wäre ja iO., aber ich möchte einen Termin, zu dem die Gabel hinbringen und dann zwei Tage später wieder abholen.

Sonst keiner eine Idee / Erfahrungen? Der offizielle Fox-Service gibt im Momentz 15Werktage+Versand an, was realistisch dann wohl fast ein Monat ohne Gabel wäre 

Ich würde die Läden
Radspezial
Radpraxis Welle
Steinkamp
in der Reihenfolge mal abklappern, jemand hierzu vielleicht Erfahrungen, ggf. auch per PN?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Mai 2014)

@Shampoo 
Zum RR fahren kannst mich ruhig auch mal einladen! Hab es zwar noch nicht so lange! Aber ein paar km sind wir schon unterwegs gewesen! 
Bis Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2014)

Ja klar, gerne!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2014)

Super , bin ich ich auch dabei, schön belgische Reihe fahren und Kette rechts.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2014)

Das wird ja immer besser
Schönes Wetter und belgischer Kreisel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2014)

coddatec schrieb:


> ... jau, da werde ich sicher in zwei Tagen meine Gabel wieder zurückbekommen ...
> Abgesehen davon, dass der Standartservice bei denen auch 93Pfund, also knap 115€+Versand kostet, eine Wartezeit nicht angegeben ist, bzw. hab ich es nicht auf der HP gesehen. Der Preis wäre ja iO., aber ich möchte einen Termin, zu dem die Gabel hinbringen und dann zwei Tage später wieder abholen.
> 
> Sonst keiner eine Idee / Erfahrungen? Der offizielle Fox-Service gibt im Momentz 15Werktage+Versand an, was realistisch dann wohl fast ein Monat ohne Gabel wäre
> ...



Also ich erdreiste mich mal, rein aus beruflichen Gründen, zu der Aussage das ich gut weiß wer taugt und wer nicht.
TFtuned vergibt Termine, und dann hast du nen 48 oder 72h Turnaround. Die Jungs sind HOCHkompetent und im Vergleich zum Importeur machen sie SAUBERE ARBEIT. Die Typen sind geil und wenn ich net selber vom Fach wäre würde ich meinen Krempel garantiert zu denen schicken.

Toxoholics sagt zu seinen Händlern "ihr serviced nicht selber, ihr schickt zu uns" und "versucht es gar nicht selber, ihr kriegt eh keine Ersatzteile".
In Deutschland gibt es keinen einzigen der dir nen sauberen Fox Service anbieten kann... ...also schau über den Kanal. Es lohnt sich. 

Alternativ - Viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach Alternativen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (3. Mai 2014)

Sorry, aber zu behaupten, in D könnte niemand einen Dichtungs- und Ölwechsel bei einer Fox machen, halte ich für 
Die Dichtungen sind frei erhältlich und kosten nicht die Welt, alles andere, was benötigt wird, gibts auch problemlos, z.B. bei BC
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31169_Dust-Wiper-Dichtungs-Kit.html

Klar, wenn ich die FIT-Kartusche Servicen lassen will, wirds hakelig, aber der Normalservice ist für jeden guten Zweiradmechaniker machbar, gibt ja von Fox auch eigene ToDo-Videos
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm (Service=>Service Videos => FLOAT Fseries Service
Wenn meine private Werkstatt nicht seit längerem einem Kinderzimmer gewichen wäre, würde ich es auch selber machen.

Nach etwas suchen, bin ich fündig geworden:
http://www.foxracingshox.de/2011catalogue/Service___Haendler/index.html#/4
Atelier Velo hat (laut FOX-HP!) neben geschätzten 300-400 anderen Werkstätten in D FOX-geschulte Mitarbeiter, werde da demnächst mal aufschlagen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe, du bist schlauer als ich. Ich glaube ich geb dir meine Kundenkartei mit ihren läppischen paar hundert Einträgen. Die sind bei dir besser aufgehoben als bei mir. Auch eine Webseiten-Aussage von der Fox-Webseite 2011 hat definitiv mehr Gehalt als meine Aussage, das werd ich demnächst auch den zwei Herstellern sagen die ich betreue... ..."guckt doch auf die Webseite, da werdet ihr geholfen!"

Und du hast Recht - wie konnte ich das nicht sehen? Irgend so ein Typ, der mal nen Fox-Lehrgang gemacht hat, ist bestimmt genau so gut wie die Jungs die es jeden Tag dutzende Male machen (TFtuned z.B. ...). Danke das du es mir erklärt hast.

Ich sehe wieder, ich muss mich deiner Kompetenz geschlagen geben.

Grüße,

Stefan

...wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten.
...ich hab mehr als einmal erlebt was "qualifiziertes Fachpersonal" einer Federgabel / einem Dämpfer antun kann. Wenn ich die Konkurrenz schon empfehle, dann hab ich da schon nen Grund für.
...was coddatec verlinkt, sind nur die Staubdichtungen. Grundsätzlich sollten aber ALLE dynamischen Dichtungen ersetzt werden. Die kriegt coddatec aber nirgendwo... ...also viel Spaß beim ausmessen und bestellen zölliger Dichtungen


----------



## coddatec (3. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du bist schlauer als ich.


Ok, das ist Deine Meinung, der kann ich jetzt zustimmen oder es auch lassen...



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich geb dir meine Kundenkartei mit ihren läppischen paar hundert Einträgen. Die sind bei dir besser aufgehoben als bei mir.


Das wiederum glaube ich nicht, behalte die mal lieber.



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Auch eine Webseiten-Aussage von der Fox-Webseite 2011 hat definitiv mehr Gehalt als meine Aussage


Eine Aussage, die der Hersteller gibt und online hält, hat für mich eine gewisse Aussagenskraft, auch wenn die Aussage nicht monatlich aktualisiert wird. So wie ich VW auch glaube, wenn sie sagen, jede von uns zertifizierte VW-Werkstatt kann einen Golf reparieren.
Da ich Dich weder persönlich kenne, noch weiß, wie deine Kompetenzen aussehen, hat da die Webseite erstmal mehr Gewicht, also ein eindeutiges "JA".



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Irgend so ein Typ, der mal nen Fox-Lehrgang gemacht hat, ist bestimmt genau so gut wie die Jungs die es jeden Tag dutzende Male machen (TFtuned z.B. ...).


Hab ich nie behauptet, ich geb meinen Kombi aber auch nicht für jedes Kinkerlitzchen einem F1-Mechaniker in die Hände, nur weil der die Spitze der Zunft ist.



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...ich hab mehr als einmal erlebt was "qualifiziertes Fachpersonal" einer Federgabel / einem Dämpfer antun kann. Wenn ich die Konkurrenz schon empfehle, dann hab ich da schon nen Grund für.


Das es Werkstätten gibt, die nichts taugen, ist mir klar, auch vom Toxo-Service ließt man sowas ja hin und wieder mal. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich ja in meiner Ausgangsfrage nach persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Werkstätten "im Raum Braunschweig" gefragt. Wenn ich die Gabel eh versenden muss, würde sie bei meinem ehemaligen LocalDealer auf dem Tisch landen, der diese vor meinem Umzug bereits mehrfach hervoragend gewartet hat.



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...was coddatec verlinkt, sind nur die Staubdichtungen. Grundsätzlich sollten aber ALLE dynamischen Dichtungen ersetzt werden.


Ah, jetzt sind wir beim casus cnactus angelangt.
1. Bei mir sifft die Gabel aus den Stabdichtungen, also sollen diese erstmal erneuert werden, also habe ich auch diese verlinkt.
Meine Gabel ist sechs Jahre alt, hat schon mehrere Macken und hat laut Schnellrecherche im Bikemarkt noch einen Restwert von 200-220€. Daher halte ich es für übertrieben, dort jährlich noch 150€ Service reinzustecken. Garantie ist eh längst abgelaufen. Es wird gemacht, was nötig ist, und nicht wesentlich mehr, aber das war dir ja sicherlich schon längst klar...

2. Nicht nur Toxo (bzw. Fox himself) und tftuned können zöllige Dichtungen austauschen, nur mal die ein oder andere HP von FOXServicepartnern zitiert, die Deiner Meinung nach wohl alle professionelle Gabelzerstörer sind.
http://www.jl-racing-suspension.com/mtb-suspension-service-preise/fox-racing-shox/  Komplettservice inkl. aller Dichtungen
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/service/service-fox  Sämtliche Dichtungen der Dämpfung und evtl. der Lufteinheit werden getauscht.
http://www.radserviceberlin.de/cms_index.php?cms_selectedKat=531831b139853   Wechseln aller Dichtungen


Soviel von meiner Seite, wenn es nichts mit meiner Ausgangsfrage


coddatec schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand im Raum BS einen vernünftigen Händler / Werkstatt empfehlen, die sich mit Fox-Gabeln auskennen und diese selber warten?


zu tun hat, werde ich mich in diesem Thread doch lieber wieder zum Biken verabreden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, Wartung im Raum Braunschweig (wo ich 5 Jahre gewohnt habe)... ...nein, ich kann niemanden empfehlen. Zum Rest erspar ich mir jeden Kommentar. Du weißt es ja sowieso besser. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt ist Frieden.
Damit ihr alle auch ein bischen auf Malle seit, habe ich euch zwei Eindrücke von heute beigefügt. Hier sind es ca. 22-24°, leicht wolkig und windig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ach ja, Wartung im Raum Braunschweig (wo ich 5 Jahre gewohnt habe)... ...nein, ich kann niemanden empfehlen. Zum Rest erspar ich mir jeden Kommentar. Du weißt es ja sowieso besser.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan


Lass gut sein, wer was besser weiß, oder glaubt besser zu wissen, ist wohl klar geworden!
Zickerein wollen und brauchen wir hier nicht, also such dir bitte eine anderen Thread, danke!

@Oberhutzel 
Jetzt bin ich neidisch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo auch von mir mal wieder. War bei der Familie und habe mir das hier alles jetzt erst reingezogen. 

Also Mittwoch habe ich was verpasst! Fuck 
Dafür freue ich mich umso mehr auf dem jetzigen Mittwoch! Yeah...

Muss mich shampoo anschließen... Neid! 




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2014)

Es tut mir Leid, dass es bei euch etwas frischer ist, aber wenigstens trocken.
Shampoo, dir viel Spaß morgen und gib alles. Bei meiner Alleinfahrt mit dem MTB, habe ich mit einem RRfahrer Belgischen Kreisel über 15 km gemacht und einen 26er Schnitt rausgefahren ( max. 49km/h), bei dem Wind.
Bis ggf. nächsten Sonntag oder Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Mai 2014)

Dito! Neid!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2014)

Lass uns nächstes Jahr einen gemeinsamen RRurlaub auf Malle machen oder ggf. eine Alpenüberquerung, wäre mal wieder fällig.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Mai 2014)

Gerne!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2014)

Alpen X wäre mal ne coole Sache!
Wäre ich sofort mit dabei.  
4 Grad......Brrrr, 9:30 Uhr gehts los


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2014)

Super wären wir ja schon zu Dritt für so ein Event.

7:30 8km Laufen danach 750m Schwimmen, jetzt Frühstücken und danach mit MTB nach Cabo De Salines und weiter nach Es Llombards.
Shampoo Dir viel Spaß und MTB_BS auch heute noch unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Mai 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Ja kar! Treffen um 10 Uhr mit Christian! Mal sehen wo hin so ganz ohne Navigation!


----------



## coddatec (4. Mai 2014)

@Oberhutzel Schick, sieht nach dem Es Trenc aus, oder? In Colonia St. Jordi hab ich vor 7 oder 8 Jahren mal ne Woche residiert. Malle-RR-Urlaub klingt echt super, AC noch besser. Ob ich das nächstes Jahr schon mit den /ohne die beiden Kleinen machen würde, weiß ich nicht, aber Lust hätte ich dazu auf jeden Fall mal (wieder).


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2014)

*coddatec*
der erste Strand ist bei Sa Rapita, der zweite ist Es Trenc, zur dieser Zeit noch nicht überlaufen und MTB am Strand fahren bringt schon Laune. Heute stärker bewölkt und etwa 17-18°C, sind z.T. mit Armlingen gefahren. Bei euch scheint es noch ein bischen frischer zu sein. Bis ggf. nächsten Sonntag oder Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2014)

Hi Hi,

auch wieder da
121km RR, 650hm, windig, 10° und ein 29er Schnitt
Berlin kann kommen!
Waren zu fünft, hat trotz Wind & Kälte richtig Spaß gemacht

@Oberhutzel
Hört sich richtig gut an

@all 
Mittwoch ist gesetzt, Startpunkt wird der Tetzelstein.
Strecke steht noch nicht, werden aber wieder 30km bis 700hm, also wie immer!
Evtl. hab ich lahme Beine.........(kleiner Insider)
Schönen Restsonntag ich geh jetzt chillen auf dem Sofa
LG Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2014)

Habe ich da ein Dégà-vu, sowas habe letzten Mittwoch irgendwie schonmal gehört (angekusperte Beine....), alle die Mittwoch mitfahren, zieht euch warm an, könnte etwas schneller werden. Heute nur knapp 80 km und 36 km über 26er Schnitt ohne Windschatten. Hier nochmal ein bischen Mallorca.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Mai 2014)

26er Schnitt auf der Insel alleine im Wind......
Das bedeutet auch dicke Beine


----------



## d-zorg (5. Mai 2014)

Keine Sorge, ich bremse euch am Mittwoch schon wieder ein. 
Hab mal für die Schlammbedingungen etwas mehr Profil aufgezogen. Das letzte Mal hatte eher was von "Surfen". Mal schauen, wie es dieses Mal klappt.


----------



## coddatec (5. Mai 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich auch wieder dabei bin, außer ich muss noch spontan auf Dienstreise (Chance steht bei 20%)


----------



## DownundA (5. Mai 2014)

Dabei dabei... Ich freu mich schon. 

@Shampoo: darf ich dich mal wieder um eine mitfahrgelegenheit anschnorren???


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Mai 2014)

DownundA schrieb:


> Dabei dabei... Ich freu mich schon.
> 
> @Shampoo: darf ich dich mal wieder um eine mitfahrgelegenheit anschnorren???
> 
> ...


Na sicher, wie immer
17:30 Uhr

@d-zorg 
Bin ich ja mal gespannt, mal sehen was du da aufgezogen hast

@all  
Strat natürlich um 18 Uhr, wie immer


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, bei dem Wetter für morgen und übermorgen um Braunschweig sind wohl Reifen mit Grip angesagt, leider nicht so schön für euch.
Bei 24° und viel Wind war heute nur eine lockere Ausfahrt angesagt. Morgen geht es mit dem RR ( 115km) zum Kloster Randa ( 520m) und Sant Salvador (508m); werde ich wohl nach der Fahrt schwere Beine haben. Hier nochmal ein paar Eindrücke von der Insel. Cap Mora und Cala Santany.


----------



## DownundA (5. Mai 2014)

Kannst du das bitte lassen...

Der Neid wird sonst noch größer  

Viel Spaß noch!!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Mai 2014)

Nee nee, alles gut, mach mal weiter
Der Neid ist da und auch groß, aber ich möchte trotzdem wissen was Du dir so reinziehst
115km über 1000hm........Respektund dazu noch in der geilen Gegend!!
Lass es Dir/Euch gut gehen

@d-zorg 
orakel orakel......
2,5er Swamp Thing.... oder doch Wetscream?
Bin neugierig, was hast´n dir geholt?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2014)

So ich bin von meiner Tour zurück, zum ersten mal mit einem Carbon-Renner gefahren, geht gut ab.  Bei 21-23°, leichtem Wind, 109km mit ca. 1150 Hm mit 26er Schnitt, ich merke jetzt schon meine Beine. Um 17 Uhr, Massage, dann kann es morgen weiter gehen. Hier die Beweisfotos von den Anhöhen, Sant Salvador und Kloster Randa.

 .

 


Euch morgen viel Spaß im Elm, ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt euch gnädig und Shampoo kannst Du mir den Track zumailen, dann bin ich ein bischen dabei.


----------



## d-zorg (6. Mai 2014)

Haha, nein, nicht SOOO ein dickes Kaliber. Soll ja auch noch halbwegs fahrbar bleiben. 
Maxxis Minion DHR2 in 2,3" ist es geworden. Der 2,4er Ardent hat mir im matschigen Elm-Boden zu schnell dicht gemacht und sich auch eher schlecht selbst gereinigt. Deswegen auch laufend das Gefühl des Schwimmens und Rutschens. Von dem gröberen Profil erhoffe ich mir da jetzt Besserung. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass er nicht allzu viel schlechter rollen wird.

Leider wirds wohl erst nächste Woche wieder was bei mir. Habe direkt vorher einen Termin und schaffe die Anreise zum Tetzelstein dann nicht rechtzeitig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Mai 2014)

@Oberhutzel
Klar schicke ich den Track.
Viel Spaß und mach nicht zu viel, Du wirst zu gut...

@d-zorg
Sieh mal zu, vielleicht klappt es ja doch
....Minion hatte ich mir schon gedacht, wollte nur etwas foppen

@all  
Strecke steht, 29km ca. 550hm!
Mal etwas weniger, Südseite und nur eine Rampe.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2014)

*Shampoo:*
Erst mal vorab schon mal Danke. Ich glaube Du musst dich mit deiner Fahrradleistung nicht verstecken. Bei Randa haben mich zwei Holländer überholt, auch das noch, die sind gefühlt 10km/h schneller den Berg hoch gefahren; es gibt immer Bessere,sonst wäre man Weltmeister.
Wie sieht es nächsten Sonntag um 10 Uhr Rote Wiese aus, habe noch keine Rückmeldungen bekommen.


----------



## Prilan (6. Mai 2014)

Schaffe es morgen arbeitstechnisch leider nicht dabei zu sein : schnief.
Denke aber das es am Sonntag klappt. 
Viel Spaß morgen und Gruß


Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Mai 2014)

Bin Mittwoch und Sonntag dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Mai 2014)

Ja klar bin ich Sonntag mit am Start
Hatte ich aber letzten Mittwoch schon gesagt.


----------



## Monkekhan (6. Mai 2014)

Ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag auch dabei sein.
Besteht die Möglichkeit erst am Elmrand dazuzustoßen? Dann müsste ich nur max. 10 km bis Königslutter fahren statt etwa 25 km nach Braunschweig - warmfahren tue ich natürlich im Vorfeld um vernünftig einsteigen zu können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2014)

Monkekhan:
Wir steigen von Bornum in den Elm. Von der Roten Wiese bis dort hin sind es ca. 21 km, das heißt wir werden ca. 11:20 an Kreuzung Dorfstrasse-Am Klapperberge sein; also für dich werden es von Ochsendorf ca. 9,5 km. Bei Destedt werden wir den Elm wieder verlassen.


----------



## Monkekhan (6. Mai 2014)

Alles klar - dann kann ich ja das Auto sogar stehen lassen.
Bbin ich kurz nach 11 an der Kreuzung. Wenn es nach Diana Ruh hochgeht, dann werd ich da vermutlich hin und her fahren und schon ein paar HM sammeln. Oder oben einfach eine Bank suchen 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## coddatec (7. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich muss für heute leider absagen, meine Frau braucht das Auto für einen Arzttermin mit unserer Kleinen, das hatte ich nicht mehr im Kopf.

Sonntag wird bei mir auch nichts, am Wochenende steht Familienbesuch an und ich komme erst in der Nacht zu Montag wieder in BS an.

Am Montag geht mein Bock erstmal zur Federgabelwartung, dann werde ich am nächsten Mittwoch mal mit meinem Youngtimer aufschlagen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Mai 2014)

*Shampoo,*
hast für heute wieder was schönes zusammen gestellt, schade dass ich nicht dabei seien kann, nächsten Mittwoch wieder. Die Strecke im Reitlingstal entlang von Erkerode wäre wieder was neues gewesen, also wieder was verpaßt. Euch heute viel Spaß und hoffe das Wetter passt.
*Monkekhan,*
wir werden von dort aber erst in Richtung Königslutter fahren und später bei Diana Ruh uns mit Kaffee und Kuchen stärken; bis Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Mai 2014)

@Shampoo 
Moin Moin, ich muss leider absagen bin gleich aufen Weg nach Hamburg Kriesensitzung!
Sorry Jens! Aber ich glaub nicht das ich das bis 18:00 Uhr schaffen! Arbeit geht leider vor! 
Dann bis Sonntag!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2014)

Mir scheint ich bin dann wohl alleine??
Na gut wenn jetzt hier keiner weiter zusagt, gehe ich Laufen
Auch nicht soo schlimm, dann halt nächsten Mittwoch
Moment, ich habe Hennig und Bennet vergessen!
Also bleibt es doch so wie geplant, wir fahren!


----------



## DownundA (7. Mai 2014)

Dann bin ich ja mit zwei power Menschen unterwegs... Das geht in die Beine! Geil! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2014)

Mach Dir keine Platte, ich hab lahme Beine......
Slow motion ist angesagt
Nur ich weiß noch nicht was ich anziehe, das kleine Schwarze??
Kurze Hose Holzgewehr??
Hm, we will see


----------



## d-zorg (7. Mai 2014)

Tja, wie erwartet war ich erst um 18:00 Uhr überhaupt zuhause. Dann hätte ich noch 15 Minuten Packzeit und rund 40 Minuten Anreisezeit gebraucht. Schade...  war ja sogar halbwegs trocken heute Abend.
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet in der kleinen Runde trotzdem euren Spaß. 

Dafür hab ich die DHR2 jetzt aufgezogen. Feine Sache... bauen minimal schmaler, kommen vom Profil aber viel wuchtiger daher, als der Ardent. Erstes Testrollen wirkte auch nicht sonderlich zäh. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das auf die nächste Elmrunde auswirkt... vom Rollverhalten bei trockenem Untergrund und wenn es mal nass bzw. schlammig wird (wie immer).


Mal was anderes in die (unsere) Runde:
Ich hätte eine MTB-Hose abzugeben. Nach erstem Umtausch wegen nicht passender Größe hab ich im Nachhinein leider feststellen müssen, dass sie für meinen Körperbau immer noch zu groß bzw, weit baut. Ist eher was für kräftig oder groß gebaute Leute.
Es handelt sich um eine O'Neal Stormrider in blau, Größe 42. Sehr robuste Ausführung für die härtere Gangart. Wurde einmal gewaschen, ansonsten aber noch nicht getragen (nur zum Größencheck, jedoch keine Tour draußen).
Falls jemand aus unserer Runde Interesse hat, PN an mich und wir einigen uns auf einen fairen Preis. Ich kann sie leider nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## coddatec (7. Mai 2014)

Aber günstiger als in Deinem Link wirds wohl nicht, oder


----------



## d-zorg (7. Mai 2014)

Haha, sehr geil, hab ich gar nicht bemerkt. 
Normalerweise kostet die je nach Shop zwischen 60 und 100 Euro. Ich will sie natürlich für weniger abgeben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2014)

So, wir wären auch wieder da!
Natürlich ohne Probleme
31km, 590hm ohne einen Tropfen Regen, wenig Schlamm mit einem Schnitt von 15,2 km/h
Ich sags ja, hatte wieder Lahme Beine......
Manfred hat wieder kämpfen müssen!


----------



## Moga (7. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch heile Zuhause angekommen.  Leider hab ich noch ordentlich Regen abbekommen.  Heute sinds für mich 76km geworden.  War wieder eine super Runde!


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Mai 2014)

Nah Shampoo hast Du Manfred und DownundA wieder gefordert. Böse, böse.
Wir waren heute über Nebenstrassen in Llucmajor ( Cafe Colón zu empfehlen) und sind von dort Richtung Cala Pi gefahren. Bei guten Aspalt und super Landschaft haben wir auf der 14 km langen Strecke kein Auto oder Radfahrer getroffen, nur wir und die Räder. Bald müssen wir uns wieder auf andere Temperaturen einstellen, schade. Bis Sonntag, ich hoffe bei trockenem Wetter.


----------



## DownundA (7. Mai 2014)

Meine Ausdauer wird immer besser... 

Dank den Touren mit euch... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2014)

@bennet
Wir haben den Regen auch abbekommen, im Auto......
76km MTB sind aber auch ne Ansage

@all
Hi Hi,
es ist ja bald wieder Mittwoch und die Runde zum "Rocken" steht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die üblichen 31km, auf sehr geilen Trails, auf denen wir ca. 700hm einsammeln. Nicht unbedingt neue Sachen, aber anders zusammengestellt, sind wir so noch nicht gefahren. Gefällt mir selber sehr gut, hab schon beim klicken Bock drauf bekommen. Treffpunkt ist um 18:00 Uhr in Evessen auf dem Parkplatz am Steinbruch oberhalb der Obstbausiedlung. Die Straße die da hinführt heißt „Markmorgen“, die bis zum Ende fahren und man kommt automatisch zum Parkplatz.
Bitte zusagen wer mitkommt!


Ride on!

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (8. Mai 2014)

Ich  bin dabei, sollte nicht wieder irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passieren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2014)

Sehr gut
Die eine Stelle ist etwas "zickig"......
Diesmal sage ich es etwas früher

@Normen
Was'n bei Dir los, hängste noch anne Küste rum?
Alles gut?


----------



## coddatec (8. Mai 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Die eine Stelle ist etwas "zickig"......


Na dann wirds spaßig, wenn ich mit meiner alten CC-Möhre und 15cm Sattelüberhöhung da auftauche (oder abtauche???)


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2014)

Ich bin hoffentlich am Mittwoch auch dabei, leider läuft die Sanduhr auf Malle langsam runter. Mir graut es, wenn ich an das Wetter in Braunschweig denke, hier sind es 24 ° und leicht windig. Als Abschluß von unserem Malle-Intermezzo, welche Wege wir auf der Insel überwiegend gefahren sind, bei noch grüner Landschaft.




Bis Sonntag 10 Uhr an der Roten Wiese, bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2014)

Genieß die letzten Tage Sonne mal!
Komme grade aus der Sauna, 12 Grad und Regen


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2014)

Super, waren wir gerade auch, um die Muskulatur mal etwas zu lockern, aber halt bei doppelt so viel Celsius und kein Regen draußen.
Morgen nochmal Laufen und Schwimmen und dann ist die Woche rum. Mal sehen wie es am 31.5. in Helmstedt läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (8. Mai 2014)

Helmstedt? Hab ich was verpasst? 



Ahhh. Triathlon?


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2014)

Stimmt. Helmstedt ist mein erster im Tri-Cup 2014. Schwimmen mit "beheizten" Waldbad Birkerteich; nie mehr ohne Neo, sau kalt.


----------



## Moga (8. Mai 2014)

Der Lappwald ist schön . Müssen dann mal ne Mittwochstour hier bei mir machen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2014)

Warum nicht, wäre auf jeden Fall was neues, vielleicht übernächsten Mittwoch, hast Du mal eine kurze Anreise.


----------



## Moga (8. Mai 2014)

Ja. Hätte auf jeden Fall etwas für deine Trailbibliothek!


----------



## Monkekhan (8. Mai 2014)

Hiermit sage ich für die Tour am Sonntag zu.
Bin kurz nach 11 in Bornum - könnt also ruhig Gas geben. Oder ich komm euch einfach richtung Abbenrode+Cremlingen entgegen, falls ihr Radwege fahrt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2014)

Moga,
lass mich gern überraschen, ich glaube für Shampoo und die anderen Mitstreiter wäre der Lappwald auch Neuland.
Monkekhan,
wir kommen über Cremlingen, Gardessen (Feld- u.Waldwege) nach Bornum, denn bei meinen Ausfahrten versuche ich Radwege zu meiden.


----------



## Monkekhan (8. Mai 2014)

Dann sitze ich notfalls in irgendeiner Bushaltestelle


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2014)

Den Lappwald können wir ruhig mit einplanen.
Kenne da nichts und Bennet hat mal nicht so eine lange Anfahrt.


----------



## d-zorg (9. Mai 2014)

Nunja... Sonntag ist Muttertag...

Wollte zwar eine Runde drehen, aber das wird sicher erst gegen 15:00 Uhr was. Vorher bin ich zum Essen eingeplant.
Wahrscheinlich fahre ich rüber zum Salzgitter Höhenzug, ein paar Wege erkunden. Kenne da bisher nur eine "Hauptroute". Falls jemand mit einsteigen möchte, kann er sich ja melden.

Ansonsten bin ich erst wieder am kommenden Mittwoch dabei, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jungs, Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich habe den Muttertag vergessen; Essen mit Familie, ich muss die Sonntagsausfahrt auf nächste Woche verschieben; ggf. kann Shampoo noch was für Sonntag planen. Sorry.
Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Mai 2014)

Was?


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Mai 2014)

*MTB_BS;*
musst Du Samstag arbeiten, ggf. Rennrad Richtung Elm mit Säge*, *habe noch Aufräumarbeiten zu erledigen und ein Trail muss ich mir ansehen; also lockere Ausfahrt mit Smalltalk.**
Bin in kürze nicht mehr online, Absprache für Samstag, morgen früh. Würde mich freuen wenn es Samstag klappt.**


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2014)

Hm, ok Sonntag fällt aus!
Im Moment ist mir kalt, ich bin total müde und habe 0,0 Bock mich auf's Rad zu setzten......
Das Wetter tut sein Übriges dazu, windig und kalt.
Kann sich bis Sonntag aber noch ändern
Deshalb schlage ich vor Daniel in SZ zu unterstützen, war da auch noch nie.
Strecke würde ich Daniel überlassen, muss uns halt nur den Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit nennen.
Alternative wäre noch die Kisten auf den Brocken zu drücken
Dann aber früh, nur Waldautobahn und nur mal kurz drübergurken?
Ilsenburg-Brocken-Ilsenburg
Ich kann drei Mann mit Bikes mitnehmen.
Los Männer wir machen Muskeln..........
Jetzt hab ich schon nur noch 0 Bock ohne Komma

@Martin 
Am 18.05 bin ich mal wieder in Berlin, Garmin Velothon
Hab da ne Fahrkarte für's 120km Rennen!
Kann also leider nicht mitkommen
Wäre also schön wenn wir und wenigstens Mittwoch sehen könnten


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Mai 2014)

Brocken? Sonntag? Von mir aus!
@ Oberhutzel 
Muss Samstag arbeiten! Sorry!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2014)

Ok, dann Brocken
Ich denke 10 Uhr Treffen reicht!
Treffpunkt Rote Wiese von da in den Harz
Bis jetzt sind wir zu Zweit, los Männer mitkommen


----------



## d-zorg (9. Mai 2014)

Der Brocken an sich ist ja eigentlich recht langweilig (bis auf den Trainingsfaktor wegen des Anstiegs). Gibt aber wirklich bessere Strecken im Harz.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn sich genügend finden kann ich insgesamt auch drei Bikes mitnehmen!
 Gruß Pierre


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2014)

Da sagst Du mir nichts Neues
Ich war da so oft oben, dass ich aufgehört habe es zu zählen!
Zu jeder Jahreszeit und bei fast jedem Wetter, selbst bei -25 Grad.
Gewandert, gejoggt und am meisten mit dem MTB
Mir geht es am Sonntag um die hm am Stück!
Bei diesem Wetter macht der schönste Trail im Harz nur wenig Fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2014)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Wenn sich genügend finden kann ich insgesamt auch drei Bikes mitnehmen!
> Gruß Pierre


Dann kannst Du ja deine neue Jacke mal so richtig einweihen
Regen bekommen wir garantiert ab
Brocken X ist ja so ähnlich wie ein Alpen X


----------



## Monkekhan (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn ihr die Brockentour von Clausthal aus plant, dann wäre ich auch dabei.
Sollen etwa 40 km / 1000 HM (Insgesamt - an der Okertalsperre vorbei meine ich) sein - Strecke kenne ich aber nicht. Da soll man sogar momentan - aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserstandes (Um 40% würd ich tippen) alte Straßen sehen können 

1 Fahrrad kann ich auch mitnehmen aufm Dach - fahre aber dummerweise nicht wieder zurück!^^

P.S.: Kann euch im Anschluss auch auf ein Altenauer Hüttenbier einladen


----------



## Prilan (9. Mai 2014)

Harz mit An- und Abfahrt dauert ganz schön lange, bin noch am überlegen ob ich mitkomme - ist ja Muttertag ???

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2014)

Clausthal wären ca. 70 Km mit mir rauf und runter. Ilsenburg sind knapp über 50 Km fast nur Autobahn. Geht viel schneller, komm Du doch da hin?


----------



## Monkekhan (9. Mai 2014)

Nach Ilsenburg würde ich dieses Wochenende nicht kommen bei den Wetteraussichten.
Dann fahre ich lieber um Königslutter 50-80 km durchs Flachland und fahre Abends zurück nach Clausthal. Dann kann ich bei zu viel Regen auch die Tour abbrechen, bevor ich mir noch irgendwas einfange.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2014)

Wir Du möchtest, beim Start ab Clauthal wäre das Wetter aber auch nicht anders. 
Du kannst Dir schon mal die ein oder andere Tour für uns ausdenken, wir kommen Dich sicher besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (9. Mai 2014)

Dann brauch ich eine andere Ausrede für die Tour. Dummerweise fällt mir nichts ein - bin vermutlich einfach nur ein Weichei und zu faul.
Und dann müsste ich am Hardtail noch den Hinterreifen wechseln - der hat kein Profil, wird nur auf der Straße bewegt. Mangels Elmtour am Sonntag bleibt das Fully in Clausthal. ()Argument "faul")

Trails findet man hier jede Menge - muss man jetzt nurnoch in ausreichender Menge vernünftig aneinanderreihen. Und das ganze auch noch so, dass man keinen ständig technisch überfordert - wenn man hauptsächlich Trails um BS und im Elm gewöhnt ist, ist das hier oftmals grenzwertig^^ Und Angst or Wurzeln darf man auch keine haben.

Ist bisher alles Stückwerk Richtung Wildemann(Westen) oder Osterode/Hans Kühnenburg (Süden) oder Altenau (Osten) - jeweils 20 - 30 km. Und dann gibts noch haufenweise Trails in/um Clausthal und zwischen den Teichen.
Spontan (1 Tag vorher anfragen) vorbeikommen könnt ihr schon - im schlimmsten Fall wirds eine Fahrt ins ungewisse. Aber immer mit Trail-Garantie (zumindest ging es mir bei meinen Solo-Ausflügen bisher immer so^^)


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (10. Mai 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> Die eine Stelle ist etwas "zickig"......
> Diesmal sage ich es etwas früher
> 
> ...



Moin moin zusammen,

melde mich zurück aus dem hohen Norden. Es war eine wirklich überwältigende Reise an der Ostseeküste entlang. Wir hatten bis auf einen Tag nur pur grandioses Wetter was in dieser Jahreszeit an der Küste eigentlich unüblich ist. In 13 Tagen mit Zelt, Schlafsack und Kocher haben wir zu zweit ca. 700km bewältigt und haben ausgehend von Rostock über den Darß, Rügen und die Insel Usedom, außerdem noch einen Abstecher über Polen rund um das Stettiner Haff und Stettin gemacht. Alles hat super geklappt und alle sind heil wieder zu Hause angekommen trotz der Exkursion ins doch unbekannte Nachbarland. Freuen uns jetzt schon auf die nächste Begegnung der unbekannten Art.

Hattes einiges aufzuholen gehabt was hier so lief. 
@Oberhutzel: Danke für das Video von vor zwei Wochen. Eigentlich eine wirklich amüsante Art dem Film ordentlich Action einzuhauchen mit dem Wackelbild.

Würde mich für Mittwoch mal vorab anmelden und hoffe mit meiner "slowmotion" Fitness vom Reiseradeln mithalten zu können. Anbei nochmal nen kleiner Eindruck von der Tour. Bike ist übrigens ein Bianchi Grizzly von anno 84. Sehr schön zu fahren. Grüße.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2014)

@Normen 
Coole Bilder, bekommt man direkt Lust auf Seeluft!
13 Tage Ruhe hat schon was
Schönes WE und ich freue mich auf Mittwoch!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. Mai 2014)

@Shampoo 
Und wie sieht es morgen aus? Geht klar?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2014)

Ja ich denke wir machen das!
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten
Umkehren ist eigentlich keine Option, aber wenn es zu heftig (Wind & Regen) werden
sollte, brauchen wir ja nur runterrollen!
Wollen wir in Ilsenburg danach noch etwas Essen?
10 Uhr Rote Wiese. 
Sonst noch wer ohne Fahrschein?
Henning was mit Dir?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. Mai 2014)

Ich nehme einfach Geld mit können wir dann ja spontan entscheiden! Hab vielleicht nen dritten Mann! Oder hat sich bei dir sch jemand gemeldet? Alle kein Bock?


----------



## d-zorg (10. Mai 2014)

Ilsenburg liegt ja ohnehin häufig im "Wetterschatten" des Brocken. Wenn ihr von dort aus startet (und auch wieder dort ankommt), werdet ihr wahrscheinlich gar nicht so derbes Schmuddelwetter bekommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo *Normen*, schönen Bilder und wie ich von Dir höre, war es ein super Urlaub  ( mein erstes MTB war ein Bianchi). Freut mich dass Dir mein Video, trotz der Wackeleinlage, gefallen hat. Da sieht man was zum einen eine Federgabel so alles schlucken muss und zum zweiten wie ein Kopf und Hals die Schläge entkoppeln kann.
*Shampoo* Dir gebe ich ein paar Koordinaten, da kannst Du mal raten was da mal war. 
52°14'44.97"N 10°47'53.90"E
Schade dass Du nächsten Sonntag nicht kannst, habe heute zwei neue Trails mit dem RR gefunden, den ersten werden wir nächste Woche fahren.
Für die Harzfahrt wünsche ich euch auf jeden Fall trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß.
*MTB-BS: *Toll so ein Fahrradträger, wo man drei Räder plazieren kann. Ach so die Federgabelpumpen haben sich wieder angefunden. Bis Montag.


----------



## DownundA (10. Mai 2014)

Bin nicht dabei... Habe von der Regierung einen Auftrag bekommen, dieser heißt "Gartenarbeit"! Heute haben wir nicht so viel geschafft. 

Euch viel Spaß! 

Aber Mittwoch bin ich natürlich dabei...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2014)

Regierungsaufträge sind natürlich wichtig!
Du musst doch aber nicht morgen in den Garten, bei diesem Wetter........

@Oberhutzel
Du hats beide "Äste" eher Baumstämme weggesägt?
Unglaublich, nur geil
Neue Trails?
In meinem Revier
Wo...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. Mai 2014)

@Shampoo 
Hab gerade mit Christian telefoniert er kommt auf jedenfall auch mit! Sind wir also zu dritt! Oder? Können uns ja Morgen früh nochmal kurzschließen falls noch jemand mit will! 

@Oberhutzel 
Viel Spaß im Block House!


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2014)

*MTB BS*: Danke, bischen Eiweis ist für meine Muskeln nach der Trainingswoche nicht schlecht.
*Shampoo:* Ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken, da waren wohl andere am Werk , die haben die Hindernisse in dem geilen Bergabtrail auch gestört, gibt wohl noch mehr Verrückte wie mich. Da meine Akkus noch voll waren, habe ich mir dieses Hindernis noch ausgesucht (52°13'38.33"N  10°47'29.43"E), da wir dort nächstes Wochenende langfahren. Du siehst, ich habe nicht nur eine Trailbibliothek, sondern auch eine Hindernisbibliothek.
Den neuen Trail müsste eigentlich *Monkekhan* kennen, ist ja mehr sein Revier; fahren wir nächste Woche komplett, denn mit dem RR und Rucksack wäre ich wohl stecken geblieben mit durchdrehenden Reifen ( 52°15'47.20"N  10°43'26.69"E).
Euch eine geile Harztour und hoffentlich klappt es Mittwoch, w


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2014)

Von meiner Seite kommt keiner weiter mit.
Meine RR Truppe kriege ich nicht hinterm Ofen vor!
Hab mal den Track rausgesucht, 35km und es geht logischer Wiese gleich hoch.
Knapp 1000hm am Stück, danach ein Paar Trails, vorsichtig bei diesem Wetter und 
schon sitzen wir beim Essen
@Oberhutzel 
Die Stämme waren da jetzt seit Jahren, cool das die weg sind
die übernächste Tour wir da gleich mal langführen
Ich freue mich auf Mittwoch und meine Mitstreiter


....BS ist abgestiegen......


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. Mai 2014)

@Shampoo 
Sind dann zu 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Mai 2014)

Jep
Da wo wir immer parken.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Mai 2014)

So die Harzer sind wieder da!
Brockenkreuz haben wir erfolgreich aufgestellt, der Gipfel ist bezwungen
Leider hat unsere Tour ein jähes Ende gefunden....
Christians Kette ist kurz vorm Traileinstieg gerissen, natürlich hatte keiner ein
Kettennieter und auch kein Kettenschloss dabei.
Also 2km Zurückschieben und Runterrollen war angesagt
Nur gut dass, das vor den Trails passiert ist, etwas später und die Sache wäre
ätzend geworden.
Schade das Martin nicht dabei war, ich wette der hätte das passende Material dabei gehabt
Wie auch immer es sind 31,5km mit 1020hm geworden, trotzdem gutes Training
Die nächste Brockentour wird uns 2 x über den Huckel führen
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müssten das 50km mit knapp 2000hm sein

LG und schönen Restsonntag
Jens

Edit:
Fotos sin hochgeladen, wie man sieht Strat und Ende bei Sonnenschein!
Wir hatten keinen Regen


----------



## d-zorg (11. Mai 2014)

Hehe, Nieter und Kettenschloss ist bei mir eigentlich auch immer an Board. Gleich mal die Bilder von euch von heute anschauen. Welche Schlappen hast du eigentlich jetzt bei dir drauf, Shampoo? Schwer zu erkennen auf den Bildern.
Mittwoch endlich mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde!


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2014)

Stimmt. Das hat bestimmt Pierre gesagt. Kettennieter, Nieten und Schloss immer dabei, da mir auch zweimal die Kette gerissen ist.
Mit dem Wetter hattet ihr ja Glück, ich habe es euch gegönnt, obwohl ich lieber auch dabeigewesen wäre. Wann findet die nächste Harzexpedition statt? Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch, bei gleich gutem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Mai 2014)

Nee kam von mir, mittlerweile kenne ich dich auch und weiß, dass du entsprechendes Material dabei hast.
Kette ist mir noch nie gerissen, ich hole mir jetzt aber auch Nieter und Schloss in die Satteltasche.
Nächste Harztour erst wenn's mal wärme ist, nervt langsam dieses kalte Wetter!
Reifen Sind Maxxis advantage 2.25, sind Allrounder und sehr gut!
Sieht wohl so aus, dass ab Mittwoch das Wetter besser wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (11. Mai 2014)

Ach, der Advantage ist das... alles klar, den weiß ich einzuordnen. 

Wie gut kennt ihr eigentlich sonst den Harz? Ist jemand von uns hier wissend genug, um den Guide zu machen?
Ich bin ja immer wieder auf Erkundungstour und aufgrund der Größe des Harzes finde ich laufend neue Wege. Irgendwann bin ich sicher auf einem Level angelangt, dass ich eine gute, attraktive Tour zusammenstellen könnte für uns. Harz ist ohnehin nicht ganz einfach, weil viele Wege schnell extrem schwer werden können und dann lange Tragepassagen (je nach Fahrkönnen) angesagt sind. Mich nehme ich da nicht aus, im Gegenteil... ich bin schnell am Schieben wegen Angst vor Verletzungen. 

Aber die Gegend um Clausthal, wie Monkekhan erwähnt hat, würde mich auch mal interessieren. Das wäre komplett neu für mich. Ich kenne eher die üblichen Verdächtigen zwischen Torfhaus, Oderbrück, Bad Harzburg, Ilsenburg, Brocken, Schierke. Auch dort schon eine Menge klasse Trails.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne mich da schon aus, sicher nicht alles aber ein paar Touren kann ich schon anbieten!
Lange Tragepassagen kenne ich im Harz nicht, sicher muss man mal schieben wenn's zu verblockt ist,
aber tragen?
In der Gegend von Clausthal war ich auch schon unterwegs, Große Knollen z.B ist cool!
Ich werde sicher mal was auf die Beine stellen und Strecken anbieten.
Vom 20 - 22.06 haben wir z.B. eine Hütte am Torfhaus gebucht, 2 Nächte 3 Touren. 
Sowas könnte man auch mal machen, wenn Interesse besteht?


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2014)

Hatte ich Pierre für Ende August, Anfang September auch vorgeschlagen, da wir dieses schon mal 2012 zusammen gemacht haben. Ich wollte diesmal fest in Clausthal bleiben und ggf. Premium Routen von bikemap fahren. Man sollte sowas vielleicht zusammen machen, da sich die Gruppe glaube mittlerweile gefunden hat.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Mai 2014)

Sehr gerne, ich bin mit am Start
Hab voll Bock auf sowas!
In der Gegend um Clausthal sollten wir eine Ferienwohnung beim Tolle nehmen?
Mountainbike Hotel Clausthal heißt das glaube ich, an der Untermühle!
Der Frank Tolle ist Gastgeber, MTB Guide und Koch in einem.
Hab da die beste Forelle ever gegessen, der hat die noch lebend im Keller!
Frischer geht's nicht, sehr geil


----------



## d-zorg (11. Mai 2014)

Grundsätzlich eine feine Idee sowas. Muss ich nur früh genug wissen, damit das mit der Dame des Hauses abgestimmt werden kann, wenn man 3 Tage am Stück ohne sie unterwegs ist. 
Und dann entsprechend dokumentieren, damit man später eine tolle Erinnerung hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2014)

Na super, dann sollten wir dieses gemeinsam planen. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (11. Mai 2014)

Um Clausthal kann ich nach GPS-Daten für ein paar Touren fragen. Anbieten kann ich bisher nichts, außer die schon erwähnte "Fahrt ins Ungewisse". Wenn jmd gern Wurzeltrails fährt, kann ich aber schon 3-4 Stck anbieten - sogar ohne HM! (Dafür doppelt so anstrengend^^)
Macht aber wirklich erst mehr Sinn, wenn das Wetter besser wird. Spontan würde ich sagen, es hat hier die letzte Woche täglich geregnet 
Hier bei mir könnte ich euch über ein Wochenende auch unterbringen - ab 7-8 Leuten könnte es aber eng werden^^ Fahrräder hab ich in Wohnung stehen. Sicher ist sicher. Im Keller nur ein kleines Vorhängeschloß hängt.

Gibts am Torfhaus eigentlich noch einen kostenlosen Parkplatz? Dann würde ich die 3 Touren mitte Juni vllt auch mitmachen - Zeit müsste ich haben. Wenn nicht, muss ich mal in die Nähe fahren und suchen.


Oberhutzel - wenn es um den Elm geht, kenne ich nur einen Baumstamm, der im Weg liegt (Vergleiche Post 557 - Trail runter zum Parkplatz am Ende der Elmstraße in Königslutter)
Der Rieseberg hat auch noch ein paar Baumhindernisse zu bieten - da hat sich der Trail aber mittlerweile einen weg herum gesucht! (Außer bei einem meine ich - der hat aber einen Durchmesser > 0,5 m^^)
Und im Dorm kenne ich auch noch 2 Bäume - aber im Abstand von 20 m - also eigentlich kein Problem


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2014)

*Monkekhan*, das muss ein anderer Baumstamm sein; der jetzt Geschichte ist, lag an dieser Position (52°14'44.97"N 10°47'53.90"E).
Der Rieseberg wird auch demnächst bei einer Sonntagtour vermessen, aber ohne Säge. Meine Akkukettensäge hat ein 17er Schwert, das heißt ein 50er Baumstammdurchmesser kostet etwas Zeit, alles bis 34 cm ist ruck zuck weg.
Find ich ja gut, dass wir ggf. zu mehreren ein verlängertes MTB-Wochenende verbringen.


----------



## Monkekhan (11. Mai 2014)

Das ist der Trail, den ich meine. Die Straße, die zu dem Parkplatz hinführt, nennt sich Elmstraße.
Hab auch lange gebraucht, bis ich das kapiert hab. der Triathlon-Verein aus Königslutter startet da seine MTB-Touren in den Wintermonaten. Vor 2 Jahren wollt ich da mal mitmachen und wurde gnadenlos abgehängt.^^ (Vorher hatte sie gesagt, sie wollen nicht soo lang auf langsame Fahrer warten. Hab irgendwann gesagt sie sollen nicht mehr auf mich warten)


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. Mai 2014)

Brocken war trotz der Panne ein gutes Training! Sind ja doch 1000Hm geworden! Das macht Muskeln! Der zweite Teil wäre bestimmt ein Gaudi gewesen naja beim nächsten Mal! Bis Mittwoch 

Jens vielen Dank für die Vorbereitung! 
Beim Harzwochenende bin ich auch dabei! Nur zur Info


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Mai 2014)

Moin Männer,

die Mittwochsrunde habe ich etwas entschärft und das Hasenloch rausgenommen.
Wird recht schlammig sein, muss dann nicht sein

Wo ich schon dabei bin, habe ich gleich mal das nächste Brockentraining rausgesucht!
Es führt wie gesagt 2 mal über den Huckel und so'n Bisschen Wurmberg ist auch bei
Is doch etwas mehr, 59km mit 2100hm
Wetter sollte dazu warm und gut sein, die Runde zieht sich etwas......


----------



## d-zorg (12. Mai 2014)

2100 Hm?? 
Das ist aber eine heftige Ansage... da werdet ihr euch etwas gedulden müssen, falls ich da mitfahre.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (12. Mai 2014)

Jungs, Ihr schraubt euch gerade ganz schön hoch mit den Zielsetzungen. Knapp 60km mit 2100hm ist echt mal Alpenniveau. Hab sowas schonmal gemacht, also in den Alpen, und mir bei der Tour geschworen niemals wieder. Zumindest nicht ohne Lift. Aber man soll ja niemals nie sagen. Also bitte melden wenn Ihrs euch so richtig geben tut... Bei dem WE wär ich auch dabei, obwohl ich bei der Distanz nach Hause wohl eher überlegen würde abends wieder heim zu machen, es sei denn es gibt zu dem täglich Hm-training auch nen entsprechenden Ausgleich in Form einer Flüssigkeitsregenaration. . Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Mai 2014)

Kommt alles auf's Tempo an!
Das soll schon ne Tagestour werden und nicht nur Geballer.
Wenn ich mit dabei bin kannst Du sicher sein dass der Flüssigkeitsverlust ausgeglichen wird
Ohne 1-12 Bierchen macht das doch keinen Bock
Biste Mittwoch am Start?


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jungs,
2000 hm kann man Ende der Saison im August mal in Angiff nehmen, als Herausforderung. Bei unserer dreitägigen Harztour mit Pierre lag die Streckenlänge zwischen 55-65 km mit steigenden Hm jeden Tag, von 1200-1600Hm. Da war man nach der Fahrt noch gut drauf und konnte sich zwei Hefeweizen reinziehen und musste sich nicht gleich in die Horizontale begeben; denn es sollte Spaß machen.
Bis Mittwoch, freue mich schon drauf.

Eine andere Sache, wer ist am Sonntag mit dabei; werde es nochmals im Verteiler ankündigen. (Jens Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß in Berlin)


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (12. Mai 2014)

Wahre Worte Martin... Bin Mittwoch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lary (12. Mai 2014)

So, neue Kette ist montiert und Kettennieter ist auch in der Satteltasche! Werde Mittwoch auch am Start sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Mai 2014)

Jep bin leider in Berlin
Dann sind wir ja schon 8 am Mittwoch!

Das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden wann er was fahren möchte!
Würde niemanden gängeln, bewerte so'n Ding aber auch nicht über.
Wie gesagt bei gutem Wetter und entsprechendem Tempo hört sich das
schlimmer an als es ist. Das sind eigentlich nur 2 lange Anstiege, die bekommt
man schon hin.
Fahren werde ich das sicher vorm Herbst, frage aber in die Runde ob mich 
jemand begleiten möchte.
Martin, bei dir gehe ich mal pauschal davon aus das du mitkommst, kleiner
Anreiz muss schon sein?

@Christian 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber die Touren am 20-22.06 werden auch nicht von 
Pappe sein. Freitag 33km 1000hm, Samstag 72km 1900hm und Sonntag 45km 1200hm.
Du solltest dir schon sicher sein, dass du sauber durchkommst.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass das rücksichtsloses Geballer ist, da hab ich auch keine Bock drauf!
Wer mitmöchte kann natürlich gerne mitkommen und ist herzlich eingeladen
Wir sind ja auf dem Torfhaus.
Evtl. sind da auch noch ein oder zwei Schlafplätze.
Martin wäre das nicht was für Dich?


----------



## d-zorg (13. Mai 2014)

Hätte auch gern mitgemacht (zumindest eine Tour vielleicht). Nettes Angebot, ohne Frage. Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich allerdings gerade auf Schusters Rappen in den Alpen unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2014)

Nur Wandern?
Alpen ohne Bike?
Das wäre aber schade drum!
Wo denn da?


----------



## d-zorg (13. Mai 2014)

Japp, ohne Bike... ich mag zwar Biken mehr als Wandern, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem. Man bekommt mehr von seiner Umgebung mit.

Und es ist gemeinsamer Urlaub mit Frauchen und sie ist für das MTB leider nicht zu begeistern (auch nach einer Probefahrt nicht). So hat jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben.
Unterwegs sind wir auf einer Route nahe zum E5.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2014)

E5?
Das ist doch ein Wanderweg, oder?


----------



## d-zorg (13. Mai 2014)

Japp, Start in der Nähe von Oberstdorf, Ziel Nähe Meran. Aber wir sind nicht direkt drauf, da der wohl sehr überlaufen ist. Wir haben eine geführte Tour, parallel dazu.


----------



## Monkekhan (13. Mai 2014)

Also die 33 und 45 km Touren sind auf jeden Fall möglich mit den Höhenmetern. Aber sind ja nur 15 min zum Torfhaus - also kann ich spontan entscheiden.
Am zweiten Tag werd ich wohl aussetzen müssen - 72 km und 2000 HM sollten zwar möglich sein, aber bestimmt nicht an einem Tag! Aber wenns an Clausthal vorbei geht, kann ich die Mitte mitfahren^^

Werde aber wohl nur Sonntag mitfahren können, da ich Freitags erst ab frühestens 16:30 Uhr Zeit habe (17:00 am Torfhaus). Und da werdet ihr schon unterwegs sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2014)

Ah ok, hab auch kurz Google befragt!
Gesamtlänge 3200km
Wie lange seid führ euren Teil unterwegs?

@Christian
Westlichste Ecke wird Altenau / Okerstausee sein, da haben wir aber schon ca. 60km
auf dem Tacho.
Die Runde ist aber sehr schön, viele geile Sachen bei!
Oderteich, Clausthaler Flutgraben, Wolfswarte, Okerstausee, Kellwasser Tunnel, Eckerstausee und das sind nur die bekanntesten Eckpunkte.
Märchenweg, Butterstieg und immer wieder schöne Trails
Sonntags gehts über den Brocken, gehört irgendwie dazu.
Aber auch ganz schön, am Wurmberg vorbei, über Elend an der Mandelholzsperre mit geilen
Trails vorbei, über Drei Annen Hohne und dem Glashüttenweg hoch zum Brocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (13. Mai 2014)

Dann werd ich wohl mindestens zum Oderteich kommen, damit sich der Ausflug lohnt. Ist vermutlich auch der einfachste Treffpunkt, vorausgesetzt ich bin pünktlich da^^ Und an der Okertalsperre würd ich mich wieder verabschieden, wenn Beine und Wetter nicht dagegen sind.
Starte da demnächst mal eine Expedition hin zum Oderteich, wenn es nicht mehr jeden Tag regnet. Aber ab nächster Woche soll es ja auch wärmer werden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2014)

@Henning 
Ich gehe davon aus morgen wie immer um 17:30 Uhr?


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jens,
entschuldige, dass ich erst jetzt auf deine Anfrage reagiere, denn ich habe gestern ein Teil meiner neuen Hifi-Anlage bekommen und deshalb war erst einmal ein ausgiebiger Soundcheck von Nöten. Ich hoffe meine Nachbarn waren ebenso erfreut wie ich vom Sound.

Klar bin ich bei der Ausfahrt mit den 2000 Hm dabei, denn gelegentlich braucht man eine Herausforderung.

An der Ausfahrt im Juni, werde ich wahrscheinlich nur am Sonntag dazustoßen oder ggf. am Samstagnachmittag, wenn eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit besteht, um gemeinsam das Hefeweizen zu trinken, da ich ja jeden Samstag arbeite und deshalb ein verlängertes Wochenende eine gewisse Vorbereitung bei mir bedarf. Wir sollte demnächst so ein Wochenende im Harz mit allen planen, aber dann halt mit moderaten Anforderungen, damit alle ihren Spaß haben.

Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch, da leider durch mein Urlaub einige Arbeit aufgelaufen ist; aber ich werde versuchen dabei zu sein. Wo war eigentlich der Treffpunkt diesmal!!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2014)

Treffpunkt war in Evessen, Parkplatz am Steinbruch.
Neue HiFi Anlage, geil
Auf sowas stehe ich ja voll, hab mir auch zu Weihnachten einen neuen AV Receiver gegönnt.
Vor drei Wochen musste dann noch ne neue Glotze her.......


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Mai 2014)

Danke erst mal für die Treffpunktinformation.
Neuer Samsung 46 Zoll ist schon da und meine neuen Elac-Boxen. Leider fehlt noch mein neuer AVM CD-Receiver, habe zur Zeit ein Leihgerät, aber der Sound ist jetzt schon irre. Bis morgen; mit dem Wetter soll es ja langsam aufwärts gehen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2014)

Jep Wetter wird besser
Elac ist schon mal extra Klasse!
TV ist bei mir auch ein Samsung geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prilan (13. Mai 2014)

@ Shampoo
Ich kann morgen leider wieder nicht teilnehmen,  Jens H. (Coach) hat nicht genügend Ü40 Fußballer zum Punktspiel - kann die Mannschaft nicht hängen lassen. 

Sonntag müsste es klappen, bis dahin.....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin, wie vor ein paar Tagen schon geschrieben, dabei. Hab gerade den Dachträger montiert, dann brauch ich endlich nicht mehr das Rad und das Auto halb auseinanderbauen


----------



## DownundA (14. Mai 2014)

@ shampoo: Bin natürlich am Start... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Mai 2014)

So wir wären dann auch wieder aus dem Elm zurück!
Natürlich alle wohlbehalten
30km mit 660hm, Schnitt 13,1 km/h
War doch, na sagen wir mal, etwas schlammig
Für die Verhältnisse ein strammes Tempo!
Respekt an alle Mitstreiter, gut durchgehalten

Wer vermisst seine Handschuhe
Ich habe ein Paar von der Straße aufgesammelt.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Mai 2014)

@Shampoo 
Vielen Dank geile Tour! Ich liebe MATSCH! Auch wenn es Kraft kostet! War sehr geil! Bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei! 


Christian hatte seine Handschuhe auf dem Dach! Frage ihn gleich!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Mai 2014)

Fotos sind hochgeladen
Die Tour für nächsten Mittwoch seht auch schon.
18 Uhr Watzumer Häuschen, mal wieder den Ostteil vom Elm


----------



## coddatec (14. Mai 2014)

Hab gerade meine Weizenkaltschale zur Regeneration gekillt, das war echt eine geile aber auch sau anstrengende Runde.

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Woche, dann wieder mit Fully und hoffentlich etwas trockener...


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Mai 2014)

So ich melde mich auch zurück. Rad gewaschen, kurze Wartungsarbeiten abgeschlossen und Bilder hochgeladen.

Jens war mal wieder eine spaßige Ausfahrt ( wieder mit 10 MTBlern) mit allem was zum Mountainbiken dazugehört. Der  Untergrund hat voll gefetzt, ich glaube so matschig war es noch nie, aber es ging doch noch irgendwie voran. Von richtig Grip konnte man ja nicht sprechen; waren ja auch einige, mich eingeschlossen, mal wieder in der Horizontalen. Ich bin gespannt wie es am Sonntag aussieht, wenn wir nochmals den Elm besuchen. Die Strecke werde ich noch ausarbeiten und Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß in Berlin.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2014)

So hier ist nochmal die Strecke von gestern, damit ihr die Schlammschlacht nochmals nachvollziehen könnt.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2601798-evessen-tetzelstein-lutterspring-erkerode/#gsc.tab=0

Bis vielleicht Sonntag.


----------



## Monkekhan (15. Mai 2014)

Wer beim Mountainbiken nicht 1x pro Ausfahrt stürzt, fährt nicht richtig!^^

Ich hab hier in Clausthal gestern versucht zu fahren. Nach 4 Minuten den ersten Trail erreicht am Ufer eines der Teiche lang. Der stand fast unter Wasser. Nach 6 min Regen und dann auch noch Hagel^^
Habs dann schnell aufgegeben (hat immerhin noch 25 min gedauert), weil alles mögliche unter Wasser stand. Teilweise bin ich mehr durch Pfützen als über Wege gefahren. Aber soll ja jetzt trockener werden. Ab Samstag geht es wieder auf Trailsuche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Mai 2014)

@Shampoo 
Viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß in Berlin! 

PS: bekommst noch Spritgeld von mir! Am Mittwoch dann!


@ all
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2014)

Alles gut Pierre, nix Spritgeld passt schon!
Euch allen auch viel Spaß am Sonntag, bin echt neugierig was Martin gebastelt hat.

@Christian 
Abspacken gehört schon mal dazu, aber bei jeder Tour
Warst ja dabei als ich in die Rabatte bin


----------



## d-zorg (15. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich hasse ich Schlamm ja... aber bei der Masse gestern war es dann irgendwann auch egal. 
Meine Karre steht noch dick verkrustet im Keller. Waschtag erst am Wochenende.

Alles in allem doch eine klasse Runde. Und ich merke, dass ich langsam Stück für Stück besser mithalten kann.

Also alles bestens. Weiter so, Jungs.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2014)

Soll soll es ja auch sein!
Hast gut mitgehalten
Denk an meine Worte, viel hilft viel


----------



## lary (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Shampoo es sind meine Handschuhe, gut das du sie gefunden hast


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2014)

Hab ich dann auch bemerkt. 
IXS Logo ist mir Sonntag aufgefallen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Mai 2014)

@DownundA 
Denkst du an den Link! 
Danke


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (15. Mai 2014)

Shampoo, danke für die ausgeklügelte Strecke durchs Unterholz. Leider hatte ich wohl recht mit meiner "slowmotion" fitness. Aber das wird schon wieder. Die eine oder andere Tour und der Druck is wieder da. War trotzdem cool mit so vielen Leuten mal wieder. Glaub ich hatte 38kg Schlamm am Rahmen abzuwaschen heute. War ganz schön teuer anne Waschstraße. Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche besser werden sollte bring ich doch noch mal nen Drink mit.

@Oberhutzel: Mit Sonntag werde ich spontan entscheiden, und wenn, mir vorbehalten einfach umzudrehen wenns zu ernst wird

Beste Grüße an alle


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2014)

Angenommen, die Sachen mit'en Drink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lary (15. Mai 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hab ich dann auch bemerkt.
> IXS Logo ist mir Sonntag aufgefallen.


Und wie komme ich jetzt zu meinen Handschuhen? Soll ich morgen mal rumkommen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich geb sie Ronny, fahre doch nach Berlin und bin ab Mittag weg!
Ansonsten bin ich bis gegen 14 Uhr zu Hause, kannst sie dir auch gerne abholen.


----------



## DownundA (15. Mai 2014)

Sorry, voll vergessen! 

Für mich die beste Seite...
Benötige ne neue Brille, falls einer wat bestellt! 

chainreactioncycles.com


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lary (15. Mai 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Ich geb sie Ronny, fahre doch nach Berlin und bin ab Mittag weg!
> Ansonsten bin ich bis gegen 14 Uhr zu Hause, kannst sie dir auch gerne abholen.


Ich komme morgen gegen 13:30 schnell mal vorbei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2014)

Alles klar!
Ich hole meine Tochter kurz vor 13 Uhr von der Schule ab, müsste aber um 13:30 Uhr
Wieder da sein. Daniela ist aber zu Hause.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (15. Mai 2014)

@DownundA: Wenn de bestellst sach mal Bescheid... Irgendwas wird sich schon finden was ich auch noch mitnehmen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (15. Mai 2014)

Will das Wochenende bestellen... Also, sagt an was ihr wollt am besten die Links schicken per pm schicken... 

Rock on... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moga (16. Mai 2014)

Wie siehts nächste Woche aus? Jemand Lust auf Lappwald?  Würde mir sehr entgegen kommen. 

Geplant wären 36km und ca. 500hm. Viele Trails.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bennet,

alles fit!
Ich könnte das wohl einrichten, nur sind das für die Braunschweiger 45km Anfahrt!
Mit Rückfahrt können das 100km werden, mal eben zum Feierabend.
Ob das alle bis 18 Uhr schaffen ist fraglich, zurück müssen wir ja auch noch!
Später macht keinen Sinn, wir würden wieder mit Lampe fahren müssen und ich habe
nicht wirklich Lust drauf um 22:30 Uhr vom Biken nach Hause zu kommen!
Zumindest nicht in der Woche.
Am Wochenende sieht das schon anders aus, dann sicher gerne mal und auch gerne mehr.
Schon klar dass dich das Geradel zu unsern Treffpunkten nervt und du gerne dabei sein möchtest.
Wenn du Autofahren darfst löst sich ja dein Problem.
Ansonsten, keine Arme keine Schokolade!
Zitat aus "Ziemlich beste Freunde"

@all
Wie seht ihr das?
Alternativ steht wie immer eine Elmrunde an!

LG
Jens


----------



## d-zorg (16. Mai 2014)

Korrektur, für mich wären das sogar 58 km (eine Strecke). Klar, das ist mein persönliches Pech. Aber im Sinne der Gruppe wäre es aus meiner Sicht schon fair, wenn wir bei den Treffpunkten "in der Mitte" bleiben könnten. Ich wohne 15 km westlich von Braunschweig.

Außer der Reihe (am Wochenende) ist sowas kein Problem, aber für die Mittwochstouren wäre eine möglichst kurze Anreise (im Mittel für ALLE) schon schön.


----------



## Moga (16. Mai 2014)

Aber Autobahn lässt sich ja fix fahren


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Mai 2014)

Ach Bennet, deutlicher kann ich es nicht erklären!
Überleg bitte mal wie lange wir unterwegs sind!
Bis ich und ich habe nicht mal den längsten Anfahrtsweg, wieder zu Hause bin, ist es nach 22 Uhr.
Im Gegensatz zu dir, sind wir alle berufstätig, haben Familien, zum Teil mit kleinen Kindern und einen
etwas anderen Tagesablauf als ein Schüler!
Also hör bitte auf zu gängeln!
Vielleicht klappt das ja auch mal in der Woche, mal sehen was die anderen sagen?
Ich für meinen Teil kann das sicher mit einrichten, nur halte ich 18 Uhr für zu spät!!
Wir haben uns aber für 18 Uhr entschieden, damit möglichst alle die Möglichkeit habe mitzufahren.


----------



## d-zorg (16. Mai 2014)

Sollte von meiner Seite kein stumpfes Gemecker sein, sondern einfach eine neutrale Feststellung.
Klar, Autobahn ist fix gefahren. Die km kosten trotzdem Geld (Sprit, Versicherung, Verschleiß).

Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr bedeutet für viele von uns, dass um 17:00 Uhr mit den Tourvorbereitungen gestartet wird (Umziehen, Rucksack packen, Auto beladen, Fahrzeit). Der Weg von der Arbeit nach hause benötigt ebenfalls Zeit. Pünktlich zwischen 16:00 und 16:30 Uhr Feierabend zu machen ist leider auch nicht für jeden drin. Frau/Familie beanspruchen dazwischen auch eventuell noch ein paar Minuten Zeit.  Da kommt was zusammen. Nicht böse gemeint, Moga.

Wie gesagt: außer der Reihe (am Wochenende) ist sowas problemlos drin. Aber an Werktagen braucht man einen guten, zeitsparenden Kompromiss für alle gemeinsam.


----------



## coddatec (16. Mai 2014)

So sehe ich das auch, ich nehme das Bike zwar schon jeden Mittwoch mit zur Arbeit, trotzdem ist es jedesmal sehr knapp, um 17:15Uhr (bzw. nächsten Mittwoch 17Uhr, da es in den Ostelm geht) Feierabend zu machen, hab halt keinen 8-16Uhr Job .

Zuhause bin ich dann etwa gegen 21:15-21:30, mit Auto ausladen, Duschen, Essen und ein paar Minuten Cool-Down wird das dann ganz schnell 23:30 bis ich mich in Richtung Bett bewege, und wenn dann um 5:30 die Kinder wieder um einen Rumtoben, ist das schon Grenzwertig. 

Und ehrlich gesagt, bevor ich 51km nach Helmstedt über die Bahn kachel, fahr ich lieber 54kn nach Bad Harzburg und toure in den Harz rein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
da muss ich auch was zu sagen, das entspricht leider nicht dem Mainstream.
Die Ausfahrt am Mittwoch, mal in den Lappwald, finde ich gut, da alle sich hier einbringen sollen. Ich finde es nur Fair, dass wir mit dem Auto mal 10 km mehr fahren, um was neues zu sehen, denn Bennet muten wir zu, dass er mit dem Rad mehr als 40 km fahren muss , um an den Ausfahrten von Jens teilnehmen zu können. Für meinen Fall brauche ich zum Watzumer Häuschen fast 40min, nach Helmstedt Lappwald etwas über 30 Minuten und ich glaube diejenigen von uns, die ein Auto besitzen, nagen nicht am Hungertuch, dass sie mal mit mehr Spritkosten rechnen müssen. Sollten sich keiner für eine Mittwochsausfahrt finden, sollte man einen Sonntag suchen, dann aber alles abgrasen was der Lappwald zu bieten hat, sprich 50km oder mehr fahren und danach gepflegt gemeinsam ein Weizen zu sich nehmen.
Das ist meine Meinung dazu, bis ggf. Sonntag und hoffentlich mit etwas trockenem Untergrund, da ich die Strecke noch etwas umgestellt habe, sind jetzt halt 3 km mehr, dafür mehr durchs Gelände, wegen Training.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Mai 2014)

Schaun mer mal was die Mehrheit dazu sagt.
Wie gesagt, ich kann das mal einrichten, halte aber einen Sonntag für sinnvoller.
Den Sonntag für meinen Geschmack gerne länger, dafür mit Kaltschale
Bin natürlich mit am Start wenn sich genug für einen Wochentag begeistern können.
Grundsätzlich halte ich einen zentralen Treffpunkt für alle am besten.
Dazu würde ich auch SZ zählen, denke wir sollten da bald mal anfangen zu messen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Mai 2014)

Mit Salzgitter sehe ich das ähnlich. Mit dem Lappwald kann man das ein oder zweimal in diesem Jahr machen, denn so groß ist er ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Mai 2014)

Jep
Bennet kennst du nicht jemanden aus Helmstedt, der ein Auto hat und sich
dir/uns anschließen würde?
Macht in der Gruppe ja doch mehr fun.


----------



## Moga (16. Mai 2014)

Leider nicht.  Ich kanns auch anbieten,  dass wir wenn wir Sonntags fahren,  nachmittags bei mir grillen.  Sollte kein Problem sein ,wenn jeder was mitbringt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Mai 2014)

Könnte man drüber nachdenken, nur ist das doch etwas Anderes bei dir!
Wir spitzten ja dann an einem Sonntag im Garten deiner Eltern
Ich für meinen Teil wäre dann doch ein klein wenig befangen und ich bin mir
nicht sicher wie ich das finden würde, wenn meine Tochter ein paar Opas aus dem
Wald mitbringen würde
Kneipe oder Biergarten tut's auch


----------



## Moga (16. Mai 2014)

Dagegen haben meine Eltern bestimmt nichts . Bin ja schon bißchen älter


----------



## d-zorg (16. Mai 2014)

Hey Shampoo, soooo alt sind wir nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Mai 2014)

Ein zwei fossile Exemplare sind da schon bei, ich zähle mich natürlich dazu.
Glaube ich dir, dass deine Eltern da cool sind, trotzdem etwas komisch....


----------



## Monkekhan (16. Mai 2014)

Notfalls müssen die "fossilen Exemplare" sich eben in der Kneipe treffen^^
Aus der restlichen Diskussion über Touren im Lappwald halte ich mich raus, da ich die 2x 100 km aus Clausthal nicht kommen werde!  Macht aber wohl wirklich eher am Wochenende/Feiertag Sinn.

Am Himmelfahrt-Wochenende wäre ich wieder zu Hause - Bin für eine Lappwald-Tour, außer am Donnerstag! Alternativ komm ich auch in den Elm, aber Lappwald kenne ich noch gar nicht.
Eventuell bin ich bei der Mittwochstour sogar mal dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2014)

Hi Hi,
Wolkenbrüche und kalt in Berlin!
Mein Team und ich natürlich auch, haben beschlossen nicht zu starten!
Sehr schade, sind alle fit und haben uns richtig darauf gefreut.
Es gehen aber über 10000 Radler an den Start, alle ambitioniert, dazu 60km im
Dauerregen durch die glitschige Stadt und 60km über Land. Das ist uns zu gefährlich!
Dazu kommt noch, dass keine Sau an der Strecke sein wird und das Ganze ein RR gegen
sich selbst wird. 
Also Zelte abbrechen und ab nach Hause. 
Zur Sonntagsrunde schaffe ich es aber nicht
Oder fällt die auch ins Wasser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (18. Mai 2014)

Hier ist das Wetter gut... Nen paar kleine Wolken am Himmel. Bring bloß kein Regen mit.

Gruß 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2014)

Zu spät.........
Es regnet!
Unglaublich, heute hat jemand etwas gegen meine Ambitionen Sport zu machen
WoMo ausgeräumt, den Renner scharf gemacht, hatte ne kleine Elmrunde im Kopf und prompt
regnet es!
Wer weiß wozu es gut ist, jetzt sitze auf dem Sofa und diskutiere mit Köng Ludwig hell
Schönen Sonntag noch. 
Mittwoch haben wir Kaiserwetter


----------



## d-zorg (18. Mai 2014)

So, Rad ist von der Mittwochstour wieder gereinigt. Verdammt, war die Karre zugesetzt. Kette hat sich kaum noch drehen lassen. 
Ready for the next one!


----------



## Monkekhan (18. Mai 2014)

Mein Rad ist heute durch den Regen (trotz Waldwegen) sogar sauberer geworden^^


----------



## Moga (18. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute im Harz. Nur zum Ende etwas Regen abbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2014)

Regen und MTB is voll ok
Mit dem Renner auch, nur nicht mit über 10000 Beknackten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Mai 2014)

Wir waren schön im Elm! Etwas matschig sonst gut zu fahren Außer der extrem langen Pause wieder ne richtig gute Tour! Danke Martin! Bei 60 oder mehr Kilometern sollten wir aber früher starten! Sonst gibt es Stress mit meinen Mädels! Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2014)

Pause??


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Mai 2014)

Ja! Bei Daniela Ruh! Eigentlich nur ein Käffchen und ein Stück Erdbeer-Kuchen! Max. 30min! Waren aber bestimmt über eine Stunde da oder 1 1/2! Dann ist man kalt und etwas leer! Beim nächsten mal nur ne kurze oder eventuell ohne!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2014)

Ah ok, dachte ihr hattet ne Panne oder so!


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (18. Mai 2014)

moin moin,
war auch im Harz. Habe mit nem Kollegen den Bikepark in Sank Andreasberg besucht. Wirklich schön gemacht, super umgesetzt und eigentlich nur zu empfehlen auch für Leute mit weniger Abfahrtserfahrung. Die Holzelemente sind gut breit und die Strecken im allgemeinen noch nich zu sehr zerfahren. Es hat alles dabei, je nach Geschwindigkeit die man wählt... 
Zum Schluss hats bischen geregnet, aber tat dem Grip eigentlich ganz gut. 
Anbei mal nen Link via Gesichtsbuch: https://www.facebook.com/pages/MSB-X-Trail/507141686042119

Freu mich schon aufs schwitzen am Mittwoch.
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2014)

Jep wird warm. 
Da wir am Watzumer Häuschen starten, schlage ich eine Kaltschale am Ende der Tour vor!


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Mai 2014)

So, ich melde mich auch mal zurück.
64 km ca. 710 Hm bei 16,5 Schnitt, bei ähnlichem Untergrund wie Mittwoch. Mit dem Wetter hatten wie eigentlich Glück; gegen Ende etwas Niesel, Räder sahen wieder lecker aus. Mit der Wartezeit bei Diana Ruh war schon blöd; Kuchen erst ab 15 Uhr, nächste mal wo anders; geht es sowieso in den Oderwald. Bilder und Strecke habe ich hochgeladen. Viel Spaß beim Nachbereiten und Jens, vielleicht war ja Neuland für dich dabei. Schade mit Berlin. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch. Schönen Wochenanfang.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2606967-bornum-grube-konigslutter-diana-ruh-schulenrode/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2014)

War doch eine schöne Runde
Hätte wohl zu Hause bleiben sollten
In dem Steinbruch bin ich mal zu Fuß gewesen, mit dem MTB tatsächlich noch nicht!
Die Ecke Bornum und Gardessen kenne ich vom Laufen, bin schon öfter von Königslutter
nach BS zur Sauna gelaufen.
Den Rest muss ich mir erst genau anschauen, sind garantiert unbekannte Teile bei.
64km, 16,5er Schnitt und über 700hm, Respekt!
Hast Du alle gegängelt, wir mir scheint.
Ja Berlin war wirklich sehr schade und eure Runde habe ich dadurch auch verpasst!
So what?
Freu ich mich eben auf Mittwoch, bei Kaiserwetter!!


----------



## Monkekhan (18. Mai 2014)

Seit wann kann man denn quer durch den Steinbruch fahren? Ich war da schon regelmäßig und hab nie etwas entdeckt!^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2014)

*Monkekhan*:
Den Pfad habe ich letztes Jahr gefunden, etwas versteckt, musste ich gestern auch erst wieder suchen.
*Shampoo:*
Die Jungs waren gestern alle gut drauf, da war kaum Zeit Photos zu machen.**
Bis Mittwoch bei top Wetter und etwas lockerer im Ostelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,
wann soll ich euch denn mal den Salzgitter Höhenzug schmackhaft machen?
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Hi,

hm, diese Woche wird das leider nichts mehr bei mir!
Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist ja "Abreisetag" ins verlängerte WE, also auch kein MTB
Würde vorschlagen die Mittwochsrunde auf den Dienstag zu verlegen und dann gern in SZ!
Treffpunkt sollte Stevo1989 angeben und die Uhrzeit lassen wir bei 18 Uhr.
@all  
Wie ist die Meinung?


----------



## d-zorg (19. Mai 2014)

Also nächste Woche Dienstag am 27.05.?
Schade, wegen der regelmäßigen Mittwochstour habe ich jetzt extra auf den Dienstag meine anderen Termine gelegt.  Da wäre ich dann leider nicht dabei, obwohl es hinsichtlich der Anreise viel besser für mich ist. Schade schade...  Lust hätte ich ja schon. Ist ein schönes Gebiet dort. Kenne aber bisher nur einige, wenige Wege.

Aber wenn nächsten Mittwoch ohnehin die Tour im Elm ausfällt, würde ich dann wohl stattdessen sowieso im SZ-Höhenzug fahren. Vielleicht drüben im anderen Thread (auf die letzte Seite springen) dann auch nochmal ansprechen, vielleicht bekommt man ein paar Leute zusammen.


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Mai 2014)

Die Runde am Dienstag den 27.05 würde ich auf jedenfall dabei sein. Am Mittwoch kann es auch gut möglich sein, aber das will ich jetzt mal noch nicht versprechen.
Treffpunkt könnten wir in Salzgitter-Gebhardshagen machen. Von dort kann man sehr gut starten und ich wohne da auch gleich


----------



## d-zorg (19. Mai 2014)

Wo genau dort? Ein öffentlicher Parkplatz wäre immer ganz gut für die gesammelte Anreise aller Beteiligten. Etwas, das man auch mit Navi findet, für alle Ortsfremden.


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Mai 2014)

38229 Salzgitter
Die Straße: Am Hagenmarkt 4. Dort ist ein riesen Parkplatz wo wir uns treffen können!
Ich werde dann dort an ca. 17:45 warten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2014)

Da geht es mir, wie Daniel. Am Dienstag habe ich Schwimmtraining und am 31.5. habe ich mein ersten Wettkampf diese Saison und da möchte am 27.5. nicht schwänzen. Wir sollte vielleicht den 4.6.14 auswählen, statt Elm, halt Salzgitter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2014)

@Stevo1989
Dass du dabei bist hatte ich vorausgesetzt, wir wollten dich als Lokal schon als Guide haben
Ich werde da sein.
Kann ja schon mal testen


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre auch gerne mit jedem einzelnen die runde wenn es einzelne nicht schaffen sollten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2014)

@all
ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir dass die Runde am 28.05.2014 ausfällt!
Ich fahre aber mit meiner Familie ins verlängerte WE
Wohin steht noch nicht fest, aber dahin wo das Wetter am schönsten werden soll
Entweder mit dem Renner, oder halt MTB
Dafür werden wir am Mittwoch richtig Spaß haben
Die Runde durch den Ostelm ist ja bekannt, ich habe sie nur etwas verlängert
Bei dem Wetter wird das ein Traum
Zur Sicherheit noch mal der Startpunkt.
Wir treffen uns am Watzumer Häuschen um 18 Uhr zur Mittwochrunde durch den Ostelm.
33km ca. 600hm, bei ungewohnter Wärme mit weniger Druck auf dem Pedal
Gerne mit einer Kaltschale im Watzumer Häuschen


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2014)

Da *Shampoo* ein verlängertes Wochenende geplant hat, könnte ich für den 28.5.14 einspringen. Ich habe eine Strecke von der Gaststätte im Reitlingstal anzubieten. Die Strecke ist 35 km und hat ca 745 Hm und wird einige neue Passagen dabei haben, die wir dieses Jahr noch nicht gefahren sind; halt Neuland.
Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre, wir machen mit Stevo 1989 einen Treffpunkt für eine Salzgitterrunde aus. Ich werde dieses auch mal im Verteiler ankündigen.
Für den 25.5.14 würde ich nochmal eine Ausfahrt in den Oderwald von der Roten Wiese um 10 Uhr anbieten. Die Strecke hat 50 km und ca. 280 Hm; Weizen vielleicht nach der Tour.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (19. Mai 2014)

Moin,
also SZ würde ich mir auch gerne geben und es so einrichten, dass ich am 27.05. mitkomme... Ist wirklich nen schönes Eckchen fürs MTBlern...
Sonst wird es wohl so aussehen, dass ich die Sonntagsrunden nur noch sporadisch in Angriff nehmen werde, da ich doch wieder mehr abfahrtstechnisch unterwegs sein möchte. Die Gaudi ist einfach unschlagbar in diesem doch "hohen" Alter nen paar Spunte stehen zu lassen... Mittwochs oder Dienstags oder whatever inne Woche bin ich bei. Da is eh schuften angesagt und son Absacker is da immer gut. Pfingsten hatte ich mal spontan Winterberg und Willingen geplant. Mal sehn ob ich wieder heil wieder komme... Grüße


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (19. Mai 2014)

Ach übrigens nix für ungut. Jeder ist eingeladen mal ein wenig mehr skills in sein fahren einzubinden und mal mit zu kommen einen Park seiner Wahl "unsicher" zu machen.... Wie gesagt: Andreasberg bietet sich wirklich an. Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2014)

Das sollten wir auf alle Fälle mal mit einplanen!
Cool wenn Du uns da etwas zeigen könntest


----------



## Monkekhan (19. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre ja grundsätzlich eher für Hahnenklee - da kann ich per Fahrrad anreisen^^
Aber die anderen sind ja auch nicht soo weit weg. Denke ich wär auch dabei, wenn das aktuelle Giant Trance ausreicht  (AM, 140 mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (19. Mai 2014)

Sonntag(s) fällt bei mir wegen Familie und anderen privater Verbindlichkeiten leider die nächste Zeit weiterhin aus, vielleicht ein/zwei mal im Jahr, mehr wird es eher nicht werden.

Den Mittwoch vor Himmelfahrt hatte ich überlegt (ich weiß, wäre schon die dritte Alternative, können ja abstimmen...), in den Harz zu fahren, da dann erst um 21:15Uhr Sonnenuntergang ist und am nächsten Tag die Möglichket besteht, ein wenig länger im Bett zu bleiben. Könnte auch zwei oder ggf. drei weitere Räder+Mitfahrer mitnehmen.

Würde diese Tour http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pdrhcqcxodoatiom in den Angriff nehmen, 40km, ca. 900hm und laut dem Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/34417 sollten da einige mir bisher unbekannte Strecken und ziemlich nette verblockte Trails dabei sein.

Start gegen 17:00Uhr in BS, dann wäre 17:45 Abfahrt in Bad Harzburg.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Lars,

die Tour wird Spaß machen, kenne die Strecke
Den Claustahler Flutgraben finde ich sehr geil, wegen Aussicht und so


----------



## Moga (19. Mai 2014)

Ich bin diesen Mittwoch leider nicht dabei. Bin Samstag in Altenau. Da möcht ich mich etwas schonen. Ich würde gerne nächste Woche dann mitkommen. Reitlingstal geht auch klar vona Anreise her. Ich wäre also dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2014)

Ein zwei Kumpels sind auch in Altenau!
Ich kann leider nicht, sonst wäre ich da aufgetaucht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2014)

*SpinnDeinDing:*
Schade mit Sonntag, aber Downhill ist ja mehr deine Welt, aber ich wollte mir das nicht mehr so geben, denn ich bin zu ehrgeizig und da hol ich mir den Kick des Speed beim Kradfahren, da bleibe eher im Sattel.

*Christian* und *Pierre* wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag den 25.5.14 und am Mittwoch den 28.5.14 aus.


----------



## lary (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Martin 
war eine schöne Tour am Sonntag, leider etwas zu lange (zeit)
Wie lange wird die Tour am 25.05.14 so ca. dauern? Zu lange Touren kann ich nicht mehr mitfahren, habe auch noch eine Familie. Früher starten wäre auch eine Option.
Gruß Lary


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2014)

Da es 50 km mit humanen Höhenmetern sind, müsste die Strecke in gut drei Stunden ohne Pause gegessen sein. Start könnte man ggf. auf 9 Uhr legen, wenn alle Beteiligten, damit einverstanden sind.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (19. Mai 2014)

hey. also mit nem 140mm AM is der Park in Andreasberg auch locker machbar. Kann man sich wie gesagt die Strecken und den speed raussuchen die einem zusagen... Wäre auch bereit mal nen kleinen Fahrtechnikkurs zu geben solang ich es auch vermitteln kann... Um flüssig die trails runterzukommen habe ich aber sicher ein paar tipps... Der Park in Hahnenklee ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so prall, da sehr ausgefahren und sicher net flüssig zu fahren um dauerhaft Spass zu haben, aber vlt. hat sich auch ein wenig getan die Wochen. Also meine Empfehlung ist definitiv Andreasberg für unsere Flachlandambitionen
Grüße


----------



## Monkekhan (20. Mai 2014)

Ok, kenne keine Bikeparks. Treffen wir uns am Besten erstmal in St. Andresberg, damit man als Neuling nicht gleich einen schlechten Eindruck kriegt!^^

Oberhutzel: Ich würde die Tour am 28.05. mitmachen, wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischenkommt. Bin sowieso das ganze lange WE dann wieder in Ochsendorf und werd 1-2x im Elm unterwegs sein, wenn das Wetter trocken ist. Vermutlich auch Dorn+Rieseberg. Falls letzteres jemand kennenlernen möchte, müsste man sich am Besten in Bornum treffen.


----------



## Moga (20. Mai 2014)

Bikepark hätte ich auch mal Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Mai 2014)

Moin, muss leider am 21.05 absagen! Familie stresst! Für den 25.05 erstmal unter Vorbehalt! Am 28.05 bin ich auf jedenfall dabei egal wo! So das war es erstmal! Bikepark bei meiner Bodenanziehung? Technikkurs gerne!


----------



## d-zorg (20. Mai 2014)

Bei mir:
21.05. - japp
25.05. - leider nein, hier bin ich auf einer kleinen Mini-Tour in Schöningen (steht schon länger fest)
27.05. - leider nein, da Terminkollision
28.05. - ja, egal wo (auch wenn ich SZ spannend finde, aber da seid ihr ja am 27.05. schon )


----------



## DownundA (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jungs, 

Bin morgen nicht dabei... Werde mich morgen in den Harz begeben und etwas downhill shreddern! Ich hoffe ich komme im ganzen wieder  aber next Dienstag bin ich wieder am Start... 

Lasst es krachen... Bin gespannt auf eure Bilder 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prilan (21. Mai 2014)

Schaffe es heute leider auch nicht. 
Viel Spaß !

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DownundA (21. Mai 2014)

Harz ist bei mir auch flach gefallen. Hänge noch auf der Arbeit...:-(


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Mai 2014)

Hi Hi

die Mittwochrunde meldet sich zurück, wie immer alles gut!
36km mit 530hm und einem Schnitt von 14,3km/h
Kaum Schlamm und gezollt der Wärme, etwas geringer der Schnitt.
Was aber nix macht, wir waren 7 Mann und mir macht der Ausflug in den
Ostelm immer besonders viel Spaß.
Danke an meine sportlichen Begleiter
Bilder lade ich gleich hoch.

Schönen Abend und bis bald
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2014)

Kleine Nachtschicht. Bilder habe ich hochgeladen.
Die Ostelmrunde hat mit den schönsten Flow im Elm und zu Siebt hat es doppelt so viel Spaß gemacht. Jens bei deinen Touren macht man dann auch noch seightseeing, denn die Elmburg kannte ich noch nicht.
Nächsten Mittwoch vertrete ich ausnahmsweise mal Jens, ich hoffe die Strecke gefällt, denn die Latte hängt sehr hoch von Jens seinen Touren.
Wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr an der Gaststätte im Reitlingstal. Dir Jens viel Spaß beim verlängerten Wochenende über Himmelfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Mai 2014)

@all. 
Sucht euch nach Zecken ab!
Hatte selber drei vom letzten Sonntag! Gruss bis bald


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2014)

Jep die saugen sich gerne mal an, die Zecken...
Ich lasse nach dem Duschen absuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Mai 2014)

Du glücklicher!


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2014)

Gegen Zecken nehme ich Doctan classik. Hält 12 Stunden gegen Mücken und 8 Stunden gegen Zecken; doppelt so lang wie Autan. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Problem mit den kleinen Biestern.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2014)

*MTB_BS*:
Ich bin deinen Wunsch nachgekommen und habe die Strecke von gestern nochmal nachbereitet. Sie verläuft zu Beginn ähnlich wie die Ausfahrt Watzum-Goldener Hirsch-Warberg, nur hat Jens die Trails bei Räpke mit eingebunden und den Toptrail zum Watzumer Häuschen. Ich hoffe Du bis Sonntag mit dabei.
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2612994-watzum-elmburg-goldener-hirsch-rabke/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Moga (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2014)

*Prilan*:
von dir habe ich für die Sonntagausfahrt in den Oderwald noch keine Zu- bzw. Absage. Ich hoffe Du bist wieder dabei, wir könnten dann ggf. wieder 10 Mitstreiter werden. Wetter wird top und Du hast die letzte Mittwochsausfahrt schon verpasst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2014)

Meine Waden sehen jetzt noch geiler aus
Ich komme wie angekündigt nicht mit
Euch aber eine schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2014)

Hmpf...2x
Doppelpost sorry!


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2014)

*Shampoo:*
werden wir bei der nächsten Ausfahrt begutachten. Fährt man dadurch schneller?
Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour; bin gespannt wie viel wir Sonntag und Mittwoch sind. Dir und deiner Famlie viel Spaß beim verlängerten Wochenende.


----------



## Monkekhan (23. Mai 2014)

Mittwoch im Reitlingstal (28.05. um 18:00 Uhr, oder?) bin ich auch dabei. Und eventuell auch am darauffolgenden Sonntag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2014)

*Monkekhan:*
Dann sind wir Mittwoch ja schon zu Sechtst ( Pierre,Christian,Bennet,Daniel,Du und ich). Sonntag den 1.6.14 werde ich keine Tour anbieten, da ich mich von meinem Triathlon erhole.
Bis nächsten Mittwoch.**


----------



## Monkekhan (23. Mai 2014)

Mach halt nicht so schnell beim Triathlon^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2014)

Mal schauen wie es läuft.


----------



## Prilan (24. Mai 2014)

Oberhutzel:
steht noch nicht 100%ing fest ob ich morgen dabei bin, denke aber schon.
Ich hatte die Woche wenig Zeit und habe es heute erst geschafft die "kleinen" Schäden an meinem bike zu beheben.
Die Idee von lary früher (9:00 Uhr) am Sonntag zu starten käme mir auch entgegen. "Meine Familie möchte mich am Sonntag auch mal sehen",
aber von 10:00-ca.13:00 Uhr morgen ist o.k.
Gruß Prilan


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (24. Mai 2014)

Moin, 
werde morgen aussetzen. Fahre nach Braunlage den Bikepark besuchen. Würde mich aber für nächsten Mittwoch pauschal anmelden.
Grüße


----------



## roundround (24. Mai 2014)

Wo geht es morgen los?


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2014)

*roundround:*
treffen uns um 10 Uhr Rote Wiese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (25. Mai 2014)

Ich bekomme leider um 12 Besuch, sonst wäre ich gerne mal wieder dabei gewesen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2014)

Beim nächsten mal, voraussichtlich in die Asse oder ggf. Salzgitter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin,

jetzt bin ich doch tatsächlich krank geworden
Hatte ja am Mittwoch schon Halsschmerzen, jetzt sind Husten & Schnupfen auch da!
Und das bei diesem Wetter
Wünsche euch eine sportliche Woche, muss den Dienstag leider absagen!
Macht keinen Sinn erkältet zu Sporten
Somit kein MTB mit mir in der kommenden 3 Tage Woche

Gruß
Jens


----------



## coddatec (25. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja nicht so schön . Gute Besserung von meiner Seite.

Auch wenn sich jetzt schon eine ganze Menge bei Martin am Mittwoch für die Elmrunde mit angeschlossen haben, wollte ich nochmal nachfragen, ob denn jemand Lust hätte, den Mittwoch lange auszunutzen und mit nach Bad Harzburg zu kommen.
Wie gesagt, ich kann locker drei Räder in Fahrgemeinschaft mitnehmen, vier müssten evtl. auch klappen.

Ein Highlight der Tour wird sicherlich die 600hm/13km lange Abfahrt vom Eckersprung über den Goetheweg, Kaiserweg und an der Radau entlang nach Bad Harzburg runter zum Abschluss der Runde.

Bisher bin ich mit meinem Vorschlag noch alleine...



coddatec schrieb:


> Den Mittwoch vor Himmelfahrt hatte ich überlegt (ich weiß, wäre schon die dritte Alternative, können ja abstimmen...), in den Harz zu fahren, da dann erst um 21:15Uhr Sonnenuntergang ist und am nächsten Tag die Möglichkeit besteht, ein wenig länger im Bett zu bleiben. Könnte auch zwei oder ggf. drei weitere Räder+Mitfahrer mitnehmen.
> 
> Würde diese Tour http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pdrhcqcxodoatiom in den Angriff nehmen, 40km, ca. 900hm und laut dem Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/34417 sollten da einige mir bisher unbekannte Strecken und ziemlich nette verblockte Trails dabei sein.
> 
> Start gegen 17:00Uhr in BS, dann wäre 17:45 Abfahrt in Bad Harzburg.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Mai 2014)

Scheisse Plattfuß!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2014)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Scheisse Plattfuß!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Mai 2014)

Oderwald ist schon ne nette Sache! Hatte dann in WF leider ein Plattfuß und die Gruppe war so schnell! Naja wurde ja abgeholt! Also doch alles wieder einpacken!
@Shampoo 
Gute Besserung
Bis Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2014)

Du wurdest zurückgelassen?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Mai 2014)

Ja! Hatten mich dann wohl versucht zu erreichen! Egal! Bin gut nach Hause gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2014)

Das ist nicht so toll!
Kann passieren, ist immer doof. 
Hat Martin wohl nicht aufgepasst
Ist mit Henning und Bennet auch passiert


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Mai 2014)

Shit Happens!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, melde mich von der Oderwaldfahrt zurück. 54km ca. 370 Hm, 18er Schnitt mit 10 Mann.
*MTB BS:*
Tut mir leid dass wir dich verloren haben mit Marcel. Ich habe Rochus noch zurückgeschickt bis zur Unterführung. Er hat euch aber wohl nicht gefunden, Telefon hatte ich im Auto. Sorry.  Aber dass Du keinen Schlauch dabei hattest, na ja, noch nicht dazugelernt.
*Schampoo: *
Mit deiner Erkältung tut mir leid, gute Besserung. Ich glaube Du hast leider was verpaßt; habe paar neue Trails gefunden und der Toptrail ist super zu fahren, trotz etwas Schlammeinlage. Wir werden aber nochmals den Oderwald dieses Jahr vermessen, damit Du in den Genuss des Traumtrails kommst und paar neue Sachen sind noch offen.
Hier noch mal der Track der Strecke, damit Du und die anderen sehen wo man war.
http://www.bikemap.net/de/user/MTV MTB Gruppe/#gsc.tab=0

Bilder habe ich hochgeladen. Kannst Du mal nachfragen ob Manfred am Mittwoch dabei ist und ggf. lasst uns einen Sonntag für die Salzgitterausfahrt aussuchen.

*Coddatec: *
Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du zu unserer Ausfahrt dazustoßen kannst, wären wir einer mehr und Du könntest wieder eine Fahrgemeinschaft mit Rochus bilden, der würde sich freuen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Mai 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Alles gut! War ziemlich weit oben! Schlauch wird erneuert undcdann kann es Mittwoch wieder losgehen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2014)

*DownundA u.
[URL='http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/spinndeinding.135384/']SpinnDeinDing[/URL]*
Wie sieht es bei euch am Mittwoch aus, seit ihr auch dabei?

*Arne* und *Tim *ihr wart das letzte Mal am 23.4.14 dabei, keine Lust oder Zeit mehr, den Elm unsicher zu machen.

*Falk *wie sieht es bei Dir aus?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2014)

Hm, nervt mich irgendwie, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann.
Heute auch totaler Mist, bestes Wetter und ich krank auf'm Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2014)

Lass dich mal von deiner lieben Frau pflegen. Für Dienstag bis Mittwoch Mittag ist Regen angesagt, da werden die Trails wieder lecker sein und Du hast ein sauberes Rad. Ich hoffe deine Erkältung ist bis zum verlängerten Wochenende abgeklungen, dass wäre sonst noch ärgerlicher. Für den Sonntag am 8.6. sollten wir gemeinsam die Asse oder Salzgitter angehen. Bis dahin gute Besserung.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (25. Mai 2014)

Moin,
meld mich zurück ausm Harz. Waren in Braunlage im Park und habens ordentlich fliegen lassen. Alles gut verlaufen und keine Stürze zu verzeichnen. War schon ziemlich ausgesetzt und anspruchsvoll mit teilweise sinnfreien Konstruktionen. Trotzdem sehr geil und im Harz sicher der größte Park den man sich so geben kann. Werde versuchen Mittwoch mit an Bord zu sein. Treffen war im Reitlingstal an der Gaststätte um sechs. Richtig?
Grüße


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2014)

Jep, wir treffen uns am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr bei der Gaststätte im Reitlingstal; wären wir schon zu siebt. Freut mich, dass Du deinen Spaß hattest und heil geblieben bist.  Im Oderwald hatten wir unseren auch, nur auf einer anderen Art. Bis Mittwoch. Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt einigermaßen stabil.


----------



## coddatec (25. Mai 2014)

Ich werde mich Mittwoch wohl spontan entscheiden ob ich in dem Harz oder in den Elm fahr. Hängt etwas vom Wetter und möglichen Mitfahrern um Harz aus.

@Oberhutzel : das liegt nicht an dir, sondern einfach daran dass ich nur mittwochs Zeit zum biken hab und sich so ein Feiertag für eine Harz Tour einfach anbietet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2014)

*coddatec:*
weiss ich doch.
 Wir sind mittlerweile zu Acht. Vielleicht geben sich Henning, Arne und Tim noch einen Ruck.


----------



## coddatec (26. Mai 2014)

Das klingt mit der Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch wohl doch eher für den Elm.
Wie gesagt, ich werde das aber erst final am Mittwoch spontan entscheiden.


----------



## wildkrokus (26. Mai 2014)

Super Tour am Sonntag!

10 Biker!

Besten Dank für die tollen Trails auf dieser perfekt zusammengestellen Strecke im Oderwald:

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2617821-oderwald-3/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2014)

*wildkrokus*:
Freut mich, dass Dir die Ausfahrt gefallen hat. Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus, wenn wieder eine Fahrgemeinschaft zur Verfügung stehen würde?
*coddatec*:
Entscheide dich mal für den Elm, dann wären wir voraussichtlich zu elft. Rekord wäre dann gebrochen.

Bis Mittwoch, hoffentlich bei nicht zu nassem Untergrund. Ich habe eine zweite Strecke ausgearbeitet, auch mit bischen Neuland, falls die Wege zu schlammig sein sollten.( 28 km mit ca. 550 Hm).


----------



## roundround (26. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht 12 

Fährt einer aus der Stadt?
Ansonsten versuche ich gegen 5 mit dem Rad loszumachen.
Gruß


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich verliere ich keinen, wie am Mittwoch.
*MTB BS*: Reserveschlauch mit und Marcel soll auf Französische Ventile umrüsten; gibt es Einsätze für Dunlopventile, dann hättest Du noch einen Notnagel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2014)

*coddatec*:
Wenn Roundround auch mal wieder dazustossen möchte, denn die letzte Ausfahrt war am 16.2.14 Stadtnahe Trails im Norden von Braunschweig, könntest Du dich als Sammeltaxi erbarmen. Wenn Du dich für den Elm entscheidest, hättest Du auf jeden Fall zwei Freunde mehr und Du könntest zu zwölft den Elm vermessen und wenn Roundround mit dem gleichen Rad wie im Februar aufschlägt, siehst Du noch ein geiles Rad.Diese drei Gründe allein müssten Dir die Entscheidung erleichtern.
*Shampoo*:
Es tut mir leid, dass dich schon wieder eine Erkältung erwischt hat. Fleißig mit Kamille gurgeln und Dammbäder, das hilft manchmal.


----------



## roundround (26. Mai 2014)

Oh, schon wieder so lange her...

Mal gucken welches Rad ich nehme


----------



## DownundA (26. Mai 2014)

Moin Männer, bei mit hat letzte Woche auf Arbeit der Baum gebrannt und am Wochenende musste ich kurz mal die Festplatte formatieren. Heute konnte ich
 leider keine Verbessrung auf der Arbeit feststelle!
Mittwoch muss ich auch absagen, da ich in eine langes Wochenende gehe! Will mein Schreibtisch leer haben und deshalb wird es sicher nix mit früh Feierabend machen.

Was ist denn eigentlich mit morgen? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2014)

*roundround*:
Im Februar war es das rote "echte" Hardtail. Lass mich überraschen mit was Du Mittwoch aufschlägst.
*DownundA*:
Schade dass Du mit Arbeit so eingespannt bis, dann ggf. bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit Jens.

So zur Zeit wären wir für Mittwoch folgende Mitstreiter vorerst. Pierre,Christian,Marcel,Tobias,Normen,Bennet,Daniel,Christian(2) und meine Wenigkeit; ggf. Lars,Rochus und Nils, dann wären wir Zwölf. Das wäre der Hammer; mal schauen.
Bis jetzt ist für Mittwoch Nachmittag leichter Regen angesagt. Alle müssen ihren Teller aufessen, damit wir im Trockenen fahren können.


----------



## Prilan (26. Mai 2014)

#Oberhutzel
Super Tour gestern, besonders der lange Trail im Oderwald.
#all
Wie gesagt, ich kann leider diesen und nächsten Mittwoch nicht mitfahren.
Allen viel Spaß und einen "ruhigen" Vatertag.


----------



## DownundA (26. Mai 2014)

Wer kommt denn Morgen alles nach Salzgitter mit? 
ich bin am Start...


----------



## coddatec (26. Mai 2014)

Ok, hab gerade nochmal aufs Wetter im Harz geschaut, morgen und Mittwoch kommen da knapp 50mm Regen runter, ich glaube, dann komme ich auch mit in den Elm.

Wenn also noch wer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus BS braucht, kann sich bei mir melden, Sammelpunkt wäre für mich am besten um 17:20/17:25Uhr am Hornbach Frankfurter Strasse oder am Parkplatz Eisenbütteler Strasse, kurz vor der Wolfenbütteler Strasse.

Wenns mehr als ein Mitfahrer wird, dann bitte bis morgen Bescheid geben, dann montier ich noch einen weiteren Dachträger.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Mai 2014)

*coddatec*:
Finde ich gut, dass Du dich für den Elm entschieden hast, mit dem Wetter müssen wir mal hoffen, ggf. fahren wir die kürzere Strecke.

Schließ dich mal mit roundround und Rochus kurz, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft. 12 Nasen am Mittwoch wäre nicht schlecht.

*DownundA:*
Wenn sich für die Salzgitterfahrt am Dienstag keiner findet, arbeitest Du am Dienstag länger und verschiebst die Radfahrt auf Mittwoch. Geiler Vorschlag, wa.


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. Mai 2014)

Moin Leute!  
Was ist denn mit eurer Begeisterung für die ausfahrt heute passiert?  
Kommt jemand rum? 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo *Stevo* 1989,
ich hatte ja schon für den Dienstag abgesagt, da ich mein letztes Schwimmtraining vor meinem ersten Triathlon in diesem Jahr habe.

Ich wollte eigentlich am 8.5.2014 eine Ausfahrt in die Asse organisieren. Diese würde ich auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt legen, wenn Du zum einen an dem Sonntag zur Verfügung stehst, um uns die Trails von Salzgitter näher zu bringen und zum anderen würde ich nachfragen hier und auch in unserem Verteiler, ob Interesse besteht den Sonntag für eine Salzgitterausfahrt zu nutzen ( viele unserer Gruppe möchten den 10 Uhr Termin Sonntags auf 9 Uhr legen). *Shampoo*, ich hoffe dir würde der Sonntag auch passen, da ich weiss Du hast auch starkes Interesse diese Region mal unter die Räder zu nehmen. Sollten sich mehrere Teilnehmer von der Mittwochs- u. Sonntagstruppe dazugesellen, würde ich meine Gopro mitnehmen, um auch anderen den Salzgitterraum näher zu bringen.
Für die *Mittwochsausfahrt* habe ich die kürzere Strecke favorisiert, denn durch die Regenfälle von heute und ggf. am Mittwoch werden die Trails sehr aufgeweicht sein und die 28 km mit ca. 550 Hm genug Kraft kosten werden.
Wie steht ihr zu meinen Vorschlägen.


----------



## coddatec (27. Mai 2014)

Morgen ist mir die kurze Runde recht, die Böden werden wohl mal wieder sehr schwer werden.
Für die Sonntagstouren halte ich mich wie immer raus.

@ All: Da meine Harztour morgen ja buchstäblich ins Wasser fällt, was haltet Ihr davon, am Pfingswochenende einen Nachmittag für 40-50km und ca 1hkm im Harz zu opfern? Ich würde mich als Guide, Tourenplaner und für insgesamt 4 Leute als Sammeltaxi anbieten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2014)

*coddatec*:
Hört sich interessant an, müsste ich nur mit meiner Regierung abklären, welcher Pfingsttag ihr rechts ist.


----------



## Monkekhan (27. Mai 2014)

Am Pfingstwochenende würde ich auch eine Tour mitmachen - Vorzugsweise am 07.06., weil ich dann sowieso gen Heimat aufbreche.
Könnte aufm Rückweg auch einen mitnehmen - aber ist vermutlich nur für Bennet interessant, falls er morgens schon nach BS kommt per Zug um sich mitnehmen zu lassen. Würde dann auch den Umweg über HE nehmen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Mai 2014)

Munteres Treiben hier
Hmpf, neuer Gruppenrekord "mit ohne mich"
So what, Euch viel Spaß im Elm. 
Wir fahren an die Nordsee und kommen erst Sonntag Nachmittag wieder!
Somit bin ich am Sonntag nicht mit am Start. 

@Stevo1989 
Ich hatte doch bereits abgesagt, mich plagt eine Erkältung. 
Das Wetter ist heute auch prima, ich bin ja nicht zimperlich, aber das hätte ich mir heute
auch ohne Erkältung verkniffen


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (27. Mai 2014)

So, der Sonntag war echt hart obwohl es nur bergab ging. Komisch. Habe mich nachdem ich mich schwer die Treppen hoch und runter schleppte, schweren Herzens dazu entschieden Mittwoch mal lieber ausfallen zu lassen. Meine Oberschenkel werden es mir danken. Der Gruppenrekord wird somit wohl doch nicht gebrochen. Oder liege ich da falsch. Pfingsten bin ich auch unterwegs und voraussichtlich nicht wirklich ansprechbar. Es geht 3 Tage aufs Ruhrpott Rodeo!!!! Festplattenformatierung inbegriffen. Euch allen viel Spass die Tage beim riden. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Mai 2014)

Pfingsten bin ich natürlich auch mit dem WoMo unterwegs, da wo's rauf und runter geht und
die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2014)

* Shampoo: *Mein Fehler, ich meinte den Sonntag am 15.6.14, an dem Wochenende ist meine Frau unterwegs. Den Gruppenrekord werden wir noch knacken und der gebührt eigentlich dir, da Du die Mittwochsgruppe ins Leben gerufen hast.


----------



## Moga (27. Mai 2014)

Pfingsten wird bei mir leider nichts. Ich bekomm am 05.06 ein Zahnimplantat. Ich denk mal 2 Wochen erstmal nichts ausser Rolle und dann langsam draußen wieder anfangen...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Mai 2014)

Implantat, mit 17 ??
Hmpf, 15.06 bin ich in Willingen
Sympatex Bike Festival, bin ich jedes Jahr, ist ne spaßige Sache
Am 22.06 bin ich zum mtb WE im Harz, hatte ich ja schon geschrieben. 
Am 29.06 ist in H ein RR Rennen, bin aber noch nicht sicher ob ich da Bock drauf habe. 
Laufen muss auch wieder länger, Marathon im Herbst steht an.....
Schaun mer mal


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Mai 2014)

So Bike ist wieder fit! War ein Nagel! Mit euern ganzen Terminen komm ich jetzt nicht mehr mit! Schreibt einfach wann wir fahren und ich bin dabei! Willingen wollt ich mir auch mal antun auf Emfehlung von Shampoo!


----------



## Moga (27. Mai 2014)

Ja.. Bei mir sind 3 Zähne nicht angelegt. Eine Lücke wurde mit Zahnspange geschlossen, die zweite ging nicht, da bekomm ich jetzt das Implantat und beim dritten ist noch n Milchzahn. Alles n bischen doof


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2014)

So Jungs bin gerade vom Schwimmtraining zurück und es regnet immer noch. Ich sage die Mittwochsausfahrt ab, auch wenn ich jetzt das Weichei bin. Morgen soll es auch so regnen und da macht das Fahren auf den Trails im Elm keinen Sinn. Wie sagte Daniel so schön, mehr surfen, als fahren.  
Nächsten Mittwoch wird hoffentlich das Wetter besser und Jens kann die Mittwochsgruppe wieder übernehmen, mit ggf, neuen Teilnehmerrekord.
*Moga* tröste dich, ich habe meinen letzten Milchzahn mit über Vierzig verloren und der bleibende Zahn wächst jetzt noch raus.

Neue Termine machen wir mal nächste Woche, ggf. bei der Mittwochsausfahrt. Schönen Vatertag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2014)

Recht so Martin, nix Weichei!
MtB is voll ok, aber es muss schon passen und bei diesem Dauerregen macht das keinen Sinn.
Ich habe sogar heute Morgen meine Jungs nach Hause geschickt.
Am Mittwoch mache ich garantiert wieder eine Runde!
Treffpunkt Reitlingstal 18 Uhr, genaueres dann am Dienstag.
Allen ein schönes WE und gönnt euch n paar Kaltschalen!

@all 
Willingen ist cool, wer da auftaucht soll sich bitte melden!
Ich bin ab Donnerstag den 12.06 da und habe somit Zeit für Sport oder Bierchen.
Telefonnummer solltet ihr haben, Rochus hat ja eine Liste dafür erstellt!

@bennet 
Na dann mal alles Gute, dass das Teil auch richtig einwächst und keine Probleme macht!
Sport solltest du lassen, hilft dir bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Mai 2014)




----------



## roundround (28. Mai 2014)

Bei dem Wetter habe ich auch keine große Lust. Sonst wird das Rad noch dreckig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (28. Mai 2014)

hab auch schon vorher mit mir gehadert, da meine bessere Häfte heute morgen spontan wegen dem Wetter ums Auto gebettelt hat  .
Nach Martins Absage bin ich dann einfach mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, vielleicht drehe ich dann heuite abend noch einen verlängerten Heimweg in BS.

Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir wegen der Termine mal eine Mitschleppliste aufmachen, wo jeder eintragen kann, wenn er irgendwas anbietet oder sich irgendwo mit einklinkt.

Mi. 04.06, 18Uhr: Elm, ~30km, ??hm, *Shampoo*, Coddatec

Sa. 07.06, 13Uhr (Abfahrt BS): Harz, 40-50km, 1000hm, *Coddatec*, 
12-14.06?: Willingen: *Shampoo*, ...
...


----------



## roundround (28. Mai 2014)

Das mit der Liste finde ich unübersichtlich.

Im Forum gibt es keine Möglichkeit, einen internen Kalender anzulegen, oder?
AUch nich wenn man eine IG gründet und dann einen internen Kalender bekommt?

Würdet ihr so etwas nutzen:
http://www.ikalender.com/de/startseite.html


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2014)

Kalender, IG Gründen???
Das hat bisher geklappt, warum sollte das nicht mehr klappen?
Ab und zu ins Forum schauen und gut ist und über den e-Mail Verteiler wird's auch bekannt gegeben.
Evtl. so wie Lars das vorgeschlagen hat. 
Ansonsten melden sich Martin und ich uns immer eine Tag vorher auch noch, um sicher zu gehen das niemand etwas verpasst!


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2014)

*Shampoo* das sehe ich auch so wie Du!! Das ich diesemal wieder die Monate vertauscht habe und nicht wusste, das der 9.6 Pfingstmontag ist und nicht das nächste Wochenende, sorry. Ich gehe halt auf die sechzig zu, da vertauscht man mal was.

Ich habe heute *MTB-BS* angesprochen für den Sonntag den 15.6 Salzgitter in Angriff zu nehmen, falls Stevo1989 an dem Tag als Guide zur Verfügung steht, damit ich auch mal wieder nur hinterherfahren brauche; freue mich schon auf Jens Mittwochtour.

*Coddatec,* Samstag ist wegen der Arbeit leider immer schlecht für mich, sonst wäre ich bei einer deiner Harztouren auch mal dabei.

Also bis Mittwoch; ich glaube nach dem Monsunregen sind grobes Profil noch Pflicht.


----------



## coddatec (28. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mit der Harztour an Pfingsten vollkommen flexibel, hatte mich an *Monkekhan* orientiert, der sagte, er würde den Samstag bevorzugen.


----------



## Monkekhan (28. Mai 2014)

Samstag wäre für mich der optimale Termin, weil ich dann sowieso aufm Weg nach Hause bin und viele Ort im Westharz (bis zur gedachten Linie Torfhaus/Bad-Harzburg) automatisch ansteuern kann.
Späterer Termin geht bei mir natürlich auch - kann dann auch noch jemanden ab Königslutter oder Braunschweig mitnehmen. Bin sowieso die Woche nach Pfingsten komplett in Ochsendorf - mal wieder fahren im Flachland! Oder überhaupt mal fahren - ich hab so langsam das Gefühl in Clausthal regnet es täglich (Vermutlich selektive Wahrnehmung - gute Tage verdrängt man^^)

Interessengemeinschaften habe ich mir eben mal angeguckt. (Oben "Gruppe (IG), über den Button kommt man da hin) Ist aber eigentlich nur ein separates Forum.
Da kann man aber jeweils verschiedene Themen öffnen zu "Elm-Mittwoch", "BS - Sonntag", "Harz" usw. Wenn einen Beitrag jeder Moderator ändern kann (Rechte können beliebig vergeben werden vom Gründer denke ich) dann wäre das eigentlich schon eine Art Terminkalender.


----------



## roundround (28. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre auch für eine IG. Da kann man sich in mehreren Themen austoben, die dann auch mal schnell wieder gelöscht werden können. 
Wie sind die trails in Salzgitter?
Ich würde morgen am späten Vormittag rüber wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist


----------



## Monkekhan (28. Mai 2014)

Freitag und Samstag werden ich 1 Tour durch den Elm und 1 Tour Rieseberg/Dorm fahren.
Treffpunkt würde ich Königslutter oder Reitlingstal vorschlagen - funktioniert beides.
Starten tue ich Freitag um 14:00 und Samstag um 12:00 Uhr (Jeweils ausgemachter Startpunkt, falls jemand Lust/Zeit hat)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## coddatec (30. Mai 2014)

Moinsen Martin,

Wann würde es Dir denn am besten passen? Sonntags hast Du ja immer deine BS-Runde, dann bleibt ja eigentlich nur noch der Pfingstmontag, oder?

Ich bin das Wochenende noch komplett offen, einen der drei Tage will ich jetzt aber wirklich in den Harz. Ob ein langer Vor- oder ein langer Nachmittag ist mir eigentlich auch egal.
Wenn ich mir die aktuelle Prognose ansehe (auch wenn das in 8Tagen ja eher Glaskugellesen ist), wird es zumindest an 2von3 Tagen ziemlich gutes MTB-Wetter





Bei wem ist denn sonst noch interesse, außer Martin und Christian??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Lars,
ich wollte Pfingstsonntag keine Fahrt organisieren, sondern erst am 15.6.14, entweder Salzgitter, wenn Stevo Zeit hat oder eine Asserunde von mir organisiert. Wir könnten Pfingstsonntag eine Harztour machen. Ich würde gerne sehr früh starten, da meine Regierung nicht ganz so erbaut ist von einer MTB-Ausfahrt. So ich mache mich jetzt erstmal auf nach Helmstedt. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch, bei trockenem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (31. Mai 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Viel Erfolg und was wichtiger ist viel Spaß in HE!


----------



## coddatec (1. Juni 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne sehr früh starten, ...


Was heißt bei Dir denn sehr früh, zum Sonnenaufgang am Brockengipfel? 

Was hälst Du von 9Uhr in BS los, dann sitzen wir ca. 9:45 auf den Böcken, mit Pausen würde ich für die Tour ca. 4-4.5h einplanen (genaue Route hab ich noch nicht geplant, würde mich an der für Himmelfahrt angedachten Route orientieren und noch ein/zwei Abstecher dort einfügen) dann wären wir gegen 15Uhr wieder in BS.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Lars, 
9 Uhr Start und zurück 15 Uhr hört sich gut an. Ich bin dabei; Treffpunkt ggf. am Mittwoch absprechen. 
*MTB-BS* wie sieht es bei dir am Sonntag aus.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2014)

Moin, zurück von der Nordsee!
Viel Sonne, etwas zu windig und für die Jahreszeit zu kalt
Leider immer noch etwas erkältet, laufe aber schon wieder durch die Gegend
Mittwoch also wie immer.

Hallo Martin, in HE alles gut gewesen, hast du deine Ziele erreicht?


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jens,
ich hoffe erst mal Du bis am Mittwoch wieder fit.
Mein ersten Triathlon in Helmstedt habe ich überstanden, aber nicht ganz an die Ergebnisse 2012 herangekommen, da es an der Laufgeschwindigkeit noch fehlte. Schwimmen war perfekt, Rad mit vierter Disziplin (Wechselzone) war o.k., hatte aber nicht alles gegeben, da ich wusste für das Laufen im Lappwald brauche ich noch Körner. 1:30:43 für 600m, 21km mit ca. 240Hm, 6km Laufen. Gesamtplatzierung 82/126, da muss in Gifhorn hoffentlich noch was gehen.
Bis Mittwoch, hoffentlich bei bestem Wetter und alle sind wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2014)

Bisschen Luft nach oben ist ja nicht schlecht, oder
Wird schon klappen am Mittwoch, kennst das ja......
Hab halt lahme Beine


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

Lamme Beine hatte ich nach dem Laufen auch, da muss ich noch etwas tun. Ich hoffe am 29.6.14 in Gifhorn habe ich meinen neuen Renner, dann kann ich bei der Flachetappe ( 20 Hm) ein bischen Zeit gut machen.
Strecke für Mittwoch schon zusammengestellt, da ja Start diesmal Reitlingstal ist, denn ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2014)

Neuer Renner?
Jetzt bin ich neugierig!
Triathlonhobel oder Straßenkiste?
Wieder Canyon? Fand die Renner von Canyon sehr geil in Berlin auf der Expo zum Velothon. 
Ete war auch mit am Stand. 
Preisleistung fand ich von Rose sehr cool, unter 7 Kg mit Di2 natürlich Kohlerahmen und keine 3 Scheine. 
Im Kopf hab ich die Strecke schon, was Neues ist da nicht bei, mein Wissen habe ich preisgegeben. 
Ein Paar Sachen habe ich aber schon gesehen, wir sollten mal suchen fahren?
Laufen im Elm oder Harz ist gut um schneller zu werden, hilft mir auch immer. 
Durch das Rauf & Runter bekommt man ein prima Intervalltraining.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich mal Focus fahren Izalco Team SL 3.0, aber es gibt keinen 60er Rahmen mehr, also werde ich voraussichtlich doch Canyon nehmen wegen Preis/Leistung. 
* Modelle *



* Ultimate CF SL 9.0 AERO*

Ich werde Dir mal den Track zu mailen von der Strecke, die ich eigentlich letzten Mittwoch in Angriff nehmen wollte. Mit dem Laufen werde ich meine Sprintlänge steigern und öfter nochmal Rad/Lauf Einheiten einbauen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2014)

Damit bist du schneller, schönes Ding
Dann lass uns das doch diesen Mittwoch fahren!
Ich kann auch das was wir nicht kennen mit einbauen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

Mit dem schneller, will ich mal hoffen, denn mein Trek habe ich seit 2002, Alu und gegen die Räder heute Schwermaschinenbau.
Mit der Strecke, würde ich mich freuen wenn sie Dir gefällt, wären einige neue Passagen dabei, die wir dieses Jahr noch nicht gefahren sind und für mich Neuland wären ( Streckenführung bei Langeleben und Nordosten vom Elm). Du solltest aber den Guide machen, da deine Orientierung im Elm deutlich besser ist als meine. Ich wollte, dann ggf. meine Gropro mal wieder einsetzen, für ein kleines Filmchen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2014)

So machen wir das
Ne schöne RR Tour ist dann aber mit dem neuen Renner auch fällig


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

Natürlich, da ist MTB-BS garantiert auch mit dabei; aber den Amplebener Berg nehmen wir mit, damit er mal mit Kraft einen Berg hoch fahren muss mit nur zwei Blättern vorn, ach ne er fährt ja Compact, halt für schlanke Beine.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre auch ne Compact Kurbel
Hatte vorher ne Helden Kurbel drauf, das war nicht meins......


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

Fühle mich nicht als Held mit 53/39, habe doch dann 28 Zähne hinten. Dann kann man mal den Wiegetritt üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (1. Juni 2014)

Ich hab an meinem Renner sogar 3-fach, damit ich die Berge hochkommen  .
Bei Canyon wäre ich bzgl. der Lieferzeit skeptisch, kann sein, dass es jetzt in der Saison besser ist, aber Anfang des Jahres soll es nicht so gut gewesen sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2014)

53/39 nennt man "Helden Kurbel" hat nix mit Dir zu tun
Ich bin 53/39 nicht wirklich zufrieden gewesen, 50/34 passt besser zu mir.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

*coddatec*:
Will ich mal für mich hoffen, dass es noch klappt.  Mein Trek hat 52/38 und 27 Zähne hinten und für Mallorca, auch in den Bergen, hat es gereicht und in den Harz fahre ich in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Monkekhan (1. Juni 2014)

Kann man überhaupt noch vernünftig MTB fahren, wenn man beim RR schon ein "kleines" 39er Blatt gewohnt ist? Da fliegen einem doch die Füße um die Ohren, wenn sie nichts ans Pedal geklickt wären^^


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. Juni 2014)

Haha! Ihr macht mir keine Angst! Amplebener Berg!


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2014)

Hier ist heute mal eine kleine Unterhaltung. 
Auf der Straße fährt man im Elm max. 10% und mit MTB im Elm auch mal 25%, da muss ich auch auf Kette links schalten bei drei Blättern, sonst fahre ich in der Regel im Mittelblatt und Trittfrequenz bei 70-80.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen

kleine Korrektur, an dem besagten Amplebener Berg sind kurze Stücke mit 13% dabei....
@Christian
Da stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, wie meinste das denn?


----------



## coddatec (2. Juni 2014)

Mal wieder Back To Harztour.

Halten wir Sonntag 9Uhr fest, Treffpunkt Rote Wiese? Liegt ja direkt auf dem Weg in den Harz für alle aus BS-Ost und ist für mich aus BS-West auch kein riesen Umweg.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo* Lars*,
so machen wir es, Sonntag 9 Uhr Rote Wiese, ggf. ist Pierre mit dabei.
*Jens* ich habe leider heute mein Navi geschrottet. War wohl auf dem RR nicht richtig in der Halterung, ist schön auf die Strasse geklatscht bei über 30. Gehäuse und Display alles i.O., doch es macht leider keinen Mucks. Muss ich einschicken und bekomme ein verbilligtes Garmin Orgon 600.
Mal sehen wie schnell die sind und Mittwoch und Sonntag halt ohne Navi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (2. Juni 2014)

Martin, ich schneide doch auch die Strecken mit.
Wenn es klappt, wie ich es mir erhoffe, dann bin ich Mittwoch und Sonntag mit dabei.  Die GXP Files kann ich dir dann zur Nachbereitung gern schicken.

Frage zur Harztour: Treffpunkt mit dem *Auto* an der Roten Wiese und dann mit dem *Auto* in den Harz? Oder wie ist das gedacht?


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

Ich werde mit dem Auto zur Roten Wiese fahren und dann Fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## coddatec (2. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre von der roten Wiese mit dem Auto und könnte noch zwei oder ggf. Drei Leute von dort mitnehmen.


----------



## d-zorg (2. Juni 2014)

OK, gut. Also nicht mit dem MTB bis in den Harz fahren. 
Mangels externem Träger kann ich momentan nur mein eigenes Rad mitnehmen. Mehr als eins ginge nur mit Demontage von Laufrädern. Mal schauen, wie wir das dann sortieren. Ich hoffe, ich kann dabei sein.


----------



## coddatec (2. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, wenn ich rechtzeitig bescheid weiß, nehme ich den Dachträger für vier Räder mit und lasse die Kindersitze zuhause, dann haben vier Personen mit Bikes platz bei mir


----------



## Monkekhan (2. Juni 2014)

Ich bin nach bisheriger Planung auch dabei. Hätte 1 zusätzlichen Platz aufm Dach.
Bennet - falls du Lust und Zeit hast, können wir uns auch zwischen Helmstedt und Ochsendorf treffen und ich nehm ich mit - sonst ist das ja nicht so einfach bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

*Lars* dann fahre ich bei dir mit und *Pierre* sollte bis Mittwoch zusagen, dann könnten wir ggf. zur viert mit nur einem Auto fahren.
Lars Du hattest zum Teil recht, Standardkurbel 53/39 ist ausverkauft, also nehme ich jetzt auch Compact mit 11-28 hinten, ich bin ja auch kein Held. Ende des Monats soll es da sein, also für Gifhorn knapp.


----------



## coddatec (2. Juni 2014)

Das ist mMn für einen Lieferranten echt schwach, wenn dieser nichtmal in der Lage ist, vor Auslieferung eine Kurbel zu tauschen. Shimano hat bestimmt nicht alle 39-53-Kurbeln ausverkauft, wobei das ja inzwischen (wenn ich es richtig erinnere) sogar nur noch die Kettenblätter betrifft, Standard und Compact haben ja den gleichen Lochkreis bekommen.
Naja, bin halt kein Schluchtenradfreund...


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

Da hast Du wohl recht, doch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist in der Regel schwer zu schlagen. Wenn Du recht hast mit den Kettenblätterwechsel und ich komme mit den Übersetzungen für den Triathlon nicht klar, wechsel ich halt auf 53/39, aber wenn Jens dieses Übersetzungsverhältnis besser liegt, probiere ich es halt mal aus. Mein Garmin werde ich heute verschicken, mal sehen wie lange dieses dauern wird.


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Juni 2014)

Hey, hier wird ja gefahren! Sehr schön. Kann ich mal mitkommen? Bin 34, neu hier und suche nette Mitbiker für entspannte Touren um BS. Wer ist offen? Liebe Grüße Jan


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juni 2014)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Hey, hier wird ja gefahren! Sehr schön. Kann ich mal mitkommen? Bin 34, neu hier und suche nette Mitbiker für entspannte Touren um BS. Wer ist offen? Liebe Grüße Jan


Hallo Jan,
Ja klar kannst du mitkommen, sehr gerne sogar!
Einfach im Thread nachschauen und sagen wann und wo Du dabei sein möchtest

Martin, wenn Du noch nicht bestellt hast, sieh Dir mal die Rose Renner an!
Ich mag die Räder von Rose eigentlich nicht, aber die Renner die ich gesehen habe waren erste Sahne!
Preis-Leistung klar besser als Canyon.
Wenn ihr am Sonntag in den Harz wollt kann ich evtl. doch mit.
Wir fahren wahrscheinlich nach Goslar
Von Goslar aus hoch zur Okertalsperre soll z. B. ein Traum sein?

Hmpf, Programmänderung
Frau und Kind sagen wir müssen nach Osterode, da ist das Freibad besser
Dann nehme ich mich raus aus Eurer Harztour, müsst ja nicht so eine lange Anreise haben.
Ich nehme dann die Trails bei der Hanskühnenburg unter die Stollen


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Juni 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> Ja klar kannst dumitkommen, sehr gerne sogar!
> Einfach im Thread nachschauen und sagen wann und wo Du dabei sein möchtest



Super!  Mach ich.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juni 2014)

@all  
Nochmal zu Sicherheit, Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr im Reitlingstal auf dem Parklpaltz vorm Cafe'
Die üblichen 30km


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, ich habe mich für Canyon entschieden, bekomme voraussichtlich Ende des Monats; wahrscheinlich für Gifhorn zu spät, mal schauen. 53/39 "Heldenkurbel" ausverkauft, also fahre ich erst mal auch Compact 50/34 11-28 hinten,wenn Du damit zufrieden bist, werde ich mich damit wohl auch anfreunden. Hast Du mitbekommen, dass ich heute mein Garmin zerstört habe. Am Nachmittag gleich nach Garmin geschickt, im Austausch für ein Oregon 600 für 218,-Euro. Preis ist fair.
*TheBASStian*:
Wir freuen uns auf jeden Neuzugang, dann werden wir wohl die 10 Teilnehmer in kürze knacken. Da Du auch in dem Tread "Biker in Braunschweig gesucht" nach Mitfahrgelegenheit angefragt hast, übersende mir über PN deine Mailadresse, dann werde ich dich in den Verteiler mit einpflegen, damit Du von Jens und mir über die Ausfahrten informiert wirst.

Bis ggf. Mittwoch, hoffentlich bei noch trockenem Wetter.

Ach so Jens, weist Du ob Die Halterung von Garmin Oregon 450 u. 600 kompatibel sind.


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Juni 2014)

@Oberhutzel: korrekt!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. Juni 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Oh Compact! Wie kommt es? 

Bin Mittwoch dabei! Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht! Meine Chefin hat sich noch nicht geäußert!
Also bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

HaHa, Führungsebene. Ich hätte noch ein Jahr warten müssen, dazu hatte ich kein Bock.


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Juni 2014)

53er Blatt vorne? Aber es geht hier schon um Mountainbikes, oder? Also mir reichen vorne bisher 42 Zähne...  
Hab ich was verpasst seit ich mir die damals neu erschienene Raceline D mit Evo-Adaptern angeschraubt habe?


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

*TheBASStian*:
Einige fahren auch mal RR, um die Kraftausdauer zu verbessen. Aber hier verabreden wir uns in der Regel mit dem MTB.


----------



## tippman (2. Juni 2014)

Moin, würde auch gerne mal mit euch mitfahren. Hab ich den kommenden Mittwochstreff richtig aufgeschnappt: 18Uhr, Rote Wiese? Weil irgendwas vom Reitlingstal geschrieben wurde... Grüße


----------



## Moga (2. Juni 2014)

Ich bin Mittwoch dabei! Treffpunkt lässt sich nicht etwas in meine Richtung verschieben? Ist der Tag vor meiner Zahn-OP. Dann hätte ich nicht so viele km .


----------



## coddatec (2. Juni 2014)

tippman schrieb:


> Moin, würde auch gerne mal mit euch mitfahren. Hab ich den kommenden Mittwochstreff richtig aufgeschnappt: 18Uhr, Rote Wiese? Weil irgendwas vom Reitlingstal geschrieben wurde... Grüße


Mittwochs ist Treffen im Elm, da treffen wir uns immer an Parkplätzen dort, diesmal am Reitlingstal. Sonntag treffen wir uns an der Roter Wiese und fahren dann per Auto in den Harz .


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Moga*,
wenn Jens meine Tour übernimmt, die ich eigentlich am letzten Mittwoch organisieren wollte, da Jens nicht konnte, kann man den Treffpunkt nach Räpke verlegen (52°11'35.02"N  10°51'44.75"E). Da Jens die Mittwochsausfahrt organisiert, sollte er dieses entscheiden, denn ich weiss nicht ob er die Tour noch verändert hat.
*tippman*:
Ich kann Dir auch nur vorschlagen, wie *TheBASStian*, mir eine PN zu schicken mit deiner Mailadresse, damit ich dich in den Verteiler mit aufnehme, damit Du über jede Ausfahrt informiert wirst.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (2. Juni 2014)

Moinsen,
werde am Mittwoch auch aufschlagen. Sonntag bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Werde dann wohl spontan entscheiden.
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juni 2014)

Die Halterung ist kompatibel und das Oregon 600 ist viel besser, weil schneller beim Kartenaufbau
Ich werde für Mittwoch etwas basteln, ich denke wir können Bennet sicher entgegenkommen.
Probieren sollten wir nur in kleinem Rahmen, wenn 10 Mann radeln wollen, macht suchen keinen Sinn.
Man kann nicht alles fahren was du vorhattest Martin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juni 2014)

Jens, Du bist für Mittwoch der Chef. Wir sollten mal gemeinsam Dinge im Elm antesten, kleine Expedition.
Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2014)

Martin, so hatte ich mir das gedacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi,

ich komme mal Bennet entgegen und verlegen den Startpunkt nach Lutterspring auf den Parkplatz.
Das ist da wo wir die Treppen schon ein paar Mal runter sind und Martin seine Flasche verloren hat.
Also 18 Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring, bitte kurz Googel bemühen, der Parkplatz ist direkt neben dem Fußballplatz, das kann man gut auf Google Earth sehen. Einfach Lutterspring eingeben und Google Earth zeigt „Sommerfeld Lutterspring“ an und man sieht den Fußballplatz.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2014)

.... und sein Rad. Alles klar treffen wir uns dort, mal sehen wieviel wir werden. Jens ich übersende Dir per Mail mal unsere Neuzugänge, damit Du auf den neusten Stand bist. Wenn mal alle dabei sind, hast Du zu tun, die Horde zusammenzuhalten.


----------



## schleppi (3. Juni 2014)

Martin Du hättest ja auch vorhin mal was sagen können als Du da warst. Wenn Du Interesse hast lasse ich Dir mal die gpx Daten von nem Teil unserer Harztouren zukommen oder bringe sie Dir mit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2014)

Schon mal danke, bis Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (3. Juni 2014)

Moin Jungs... Ich werde morgen mehr auf downhill fahren, ich nächste Woche in den Urlaub fahre. Brauche nochmal etwas Nervenkitzel.  Bin also die und Nächte Woche  nicht dabei. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2014)

Schade Henning, dir aber viel Spaß und verkack nix beim "Runterrollen"
@all
Habe fertig!
31km 700hm, dürfte Spaß bei sein
Falls es doch noch Nass werden sollte, können wir das Hasenloch auch weglassen......
Elmelfen...???
1 bis 2 Teilestücke werden neu sein, für mich auch!
Keine 100% Streckengarantie, sind aber nur kurze Verbindungsstücke, die Trails sein sollten

Wer ist denn jetzt alles mit am Start?


----------



## Moga (3. Juni 2014)

Ich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2014)

Moga schrieb:


> Ich


Alles Andere hätte auch eine EzM nachgezogen


----------



## coddatec (3. Juni 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2014)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich auch


Sehr gut


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (3. Juni 2014)

ikke probier auch rumzukommen... die liebe Arbeit halt


----------



## d-zorg (3. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schon konkrete Streckenplanungen für die Harztour am Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei! Bring noch zwei mit!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2014)

Daniel du kommst auch oder?
Dann wären wir schon 9...
Meine Harztour habe ich gebastelt.......
Bleibt so aber nicht, laut BaseCamp 2800hm.......
Natürlich viel zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (3. Juni 2014)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon konkrete Streckenplanungen für die Harztour am Sonntag?


Ja, eine grobe Planung steht: als Basis diehnt diese Tour


> . Würde diese Tourhttp://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pdrhcqcxodoatiom in den Angriff nehmen, 40km, ca. 900hm und laut dem Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/34417sollten da einige mir bisher unbekannte Strecken und ziemlich nette verblockte Trails dabei sein.


Je nach Lust und Zeit mit ein/zwei Änderungen und ggf. einem Abstecher auf den Brocken, wäre dann sowas hier
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hsqwyhffqazmhkow&referrer=trackList
Oder am Eckersprung die Abfahrt Richtung Stausee und Pionierweg, die bin ich vor Jahren mal gefahren, ist auch sehr tricky.


----------



## lary (3. Juni 2014)

Ich


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2014)

Ich natürlich auch; sind wir dann zu zehnt oder war ich schon mit eingeplant. Lars bin ich mal gespannt auf die Harztour, verblockt ist ja nicht so meine Welt, lass mich überraschen was mich da erwartet, denn ich wollte mein Rad nicht den Berg runterschieben.


----------



## d-zorg (4. Juni 2014)

Jo, bin heute Abend dabei. Einzige Ausnahme: es regnet heute Abend bereits. 

OK, also Start in Bad Harzburg am Sonntag. Das ist schonmal sehr gut. Mein Frauchen möchte nämlich die Mitfahrgelegenheit in den Harz nutzen und dann eine Runde für sich wandern, während wir unsere Tour fahren. Muss mich mit ihr dann auch hinsichtlich des Rückkehrzeitpunktes unterwegs mal verständigen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich denke Schlamm ist mittlerweile dein Element
Mal im Regen zu radeln hat auch was, Hauptsache man friert nicht und es ist ja warmer Regen angesagt


----------



## TheBASStian (4. Juni 2014)

Ich werde auch mitkommen.


----------



## Moga (4. Juni 2014)

Ich bin heile Zuhause angekommen . Suprr Runde heute gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde ist nach einer trockenen und wie ich finde sehr schönen Tour ohne Probleme wieder zu Hause!
31km, 710hm und einem Schnitt 15km/h!
Wir waren mit 10 Mann unterwegs, kein neuer Rekord.
Normen was hat Dich aufgehalten?
Waren sogar für mich schöne neu Trails dabei, die ich bereits im Kopf abgespeichert habe.
Bilder lade ich gleich hoch.

Schönen Abend und LG
Jens


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (4. Juni 2014)

Hey, habs nicht gepackt. Die Arbeit hat mich so gefesselt dass ich ganz und gar die Zeit vergaß. Nee im Ernst. Hab mich schon geärgert nicht dabei sein zu können, aber alles stehen und liegen lassen war heut einfach nicht drin. Hoffe Ihr hattet Spass. Würde mich für nächsten Mittwoch schon mal voranmelden. Sonntag wird wohl nix werden. Werden wieder mehr abfahrtstechnisch unterwegs sein. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, war wieder eine super Tour und dass auch für dich als Elminsider auch mal Neuland dabei ist, finde ich schon stark.  Beim Hasenloch, Gott sei Dank mal wieder auf dem Rad geblieben und mit dem Wetter mehr als Schwein gehabt; wenn Engel reisen. Ich hoffe die abschließende Erfrischung ist angekommen. Bis Sonntag, wohl bei bestem Wetter. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt werde ich gleich hochladen. *Normen*, hast leider was verpasst, denn Du hättest im Paar Wheelie fahren können.


----------



## coddatec (5. Juni 2014)

Ich fand es auch mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour, Daumen Hoch an Jens 

Nochmal zur Übersicht für mich, wer ist denn jetzt am Sonntag dabei, damit ich weiß, wieviele Dachträger ich montieren muss und wir bei der Losfahrt keinen vergessen.
Ich habe im Moment auf dem Schirm:
Treffen 9:00Uhr an der Roten Wiese:
*Oberhutzel* Mitfahrer bei mir
*Monkekhan* + ggf.* Moga*? Selbstfahrer oder auch bei mir??

Treffen 9:45 in BadHarzburg:
*d-zorg*


----------



## Moga (5. Juni 2014)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich eier auf den Tante Ju Trail rum
Komme somit leider nicht mit


----------



## Monkekhan (5. Juni 2014)

Ich bin Sonntag dabei.
Kann selber fahren, aber wenn bei dir sowieso noch Platz ist, dann können wir ja ab BS ein Auto sparen und wir bauen mein Rad aufs nächste Auto.

Falls unerwartet viel Andrang sein sollte, hätte ich aber noch einen Platz aufm Dach frei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juni 2014)

*MTB_BS*:
wie sieht es bei Dir aus, von der Regierung grünes Licht bekommen für Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (6. Juni 2014)

Ach, Sonntag morgens. Da kann ich leider doch nicht, aber Mittwoch komme ich gern wieder mit!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi,

nächsten Mitten müsste Martin einspringen!
Wenn mein Job läuft, würde ich am Mittwochnachmittag schon nach Willingen abzischen
Sollte das erst am Donnerstag klappen, kann ich den Mittwoch wieder übernehmen.

@all
Wer mich in Willingen besuchen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen!
Zum Bierchen am WoMo, zum bummeln auf der Expo, gerne auch für ne Runde rocken
Ich stehe auf dem Stellplatz direkt am Ende der Downhillstrecke.
Ein Euramobil Kennzeichen WF-DH

Hatte ich vergessen
Wer morgen eine Runde mit mir um die Hans Kühnenburg drehen möchte, soll sich melden.
Natürlich mit eiskalten Königen (König Ludwig Weizen) danach
Um und bei 50km, allerdings 2000hm.
Start am frühen Vormittag in Osterode, beginn Hexenstieg.

@Lars
Ich habe mir mal deine Harz Tour angesehen.
Sieht gut aus
Schön einbauen könntest du auch den Märchenweg vom Torfhaus zum Flutgraben, ist immer ne Gaudi!
Auf den Strecken ist der Ecker Sprung aber nicht drin, wenn ihr den fahrt, solltet ihr den Pionierweg am Ecker Stausee mitnehmen, sehr geil!
Am Molkenhaus einen Kuchen ist Pflicht und dann den Trail mit den Spitzkehren runter zum Parkplatz.


----------



## Monkekhan (6. Juni 2014)

Für den Trail mit den Spitzkehren bin ich auch!
Und wenns am Molkenhaus nicht vorbei gehen soll, dann eben am Ende noch mal schön die Rodelbahn hochquälen zum Molkenhaus


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Juni 2014)

Muss für Sonntag absagen! Komme am 15.6 aber mit! Amplebenerberg war okay! Brocken ist härter! So werde jetzt im liegen grillen! 
Schöne Pfingsten euch allen inclusive Family!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2014)

Am 15.06??
Ich dachte du kommst nach Willingen
Was habt ihr denn von?
Alternativ kannste ja auch morgen mitkommen


----------



## coddatec (6. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab den Track nach den Tipps von Duschgel-Jens  und Monkekhan mal umgesetzt, den Brocken rausgeschmissen, da der eh nur zum Höhenmeterkloppen geeignet war, und den Märchenweg und Eckersprung+Pionierweg bis zur Eckerstaumauer eingebaut.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=klhdbnyyczrtwsaz

@Monkekhan, @Shampoo : Ist der Weg vom Molkenhaus zum Radauwasserfall der Spitzkehrentrail, den ihr meintet? Ich kenne den nicht, aber wenn Du sagst, der ist gut, dann nehmen wir den einfach mit.

Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich übrigens weder in Willingen (auch wenn ich dem nicht abgeneigt wäre) noch bei der Tour dabei, für mich gehts dienstlich nach Holland und ich muss Donnerstag um kurz vor fünf morgens auf der Autobahn sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Shampoo*, erstmal besten Dank für den Track, der letzten Ausfahrt. Ich habe die neuen Trailabschnitte durch deine gute Vorarbeit in meiner Bibliothek dokumtiert, der Elfentrail mit seinen Wurzelpassagen war schon super. Die Strecke habe ich aufbereitet ( dein Navi hatte wohl nicht so einen guten Tag)  und auf unserer bikemap-Seite wieder verewigt.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/263...tal-eilumer-hohe-tetzel-langeleben/#gsc.tab=0

*Bennet* dir wünsche ich gute Besserung und ich hoffe Du stößt in kürze wieder mit einem Lächeln bei uns ein.

*MTB-BS* freut mich, dass Du die Herausforderung Amplebener Berg ohne Schwierigkeit gemeistert hast; wahr ja schon ein bischen Trainingslager mit mir.

Nächsten Mittwoch werde ich für Jens einspringen falls er nun nicht zur Verfügung steht, wenn bis dahin mein Navi von Garmin retour ist. Nach Garmin ist es im Postversand und ich hoffe auch durch die Feiertage wird es am Dienstag bei mir sein. Ich werde euch dann noch kurzfristig per Mail benachrichtigen. Die Strecke habe ich schon ausgearbeitet mit bekanntem und neuen Abschnitten. Die Strecke ist 38 km lang mit ca. 700 Hm. Ich habe aber die Möglichkeit, die Strecke am Befahrungstag um ca. 5km zu verkürzen, falls einige von euch schwächeln sollten, doch ich glaube alle sind mittlerweile so gut drauf, dass dieses wohl nicht von Nöten sein wird.
Am 15.6.14 werde ich eine Ausfahrt in die Asse anbieten, aber diese dann per Mail nochmals ankündigen; ist ja noch ein bischen hin.

So, nach so viel Text, bis Sonntag. Ich lass mich Überraschen was mich im Harz erwartet.

Ach so, unsere Neueinsteiger in unserer Gruppe, sollten sich mal auf unserem Gruppenbild am Quellhaus outen.

Jetzt bis Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2014)

Fast gut Lars
Am Molkenhaus einfach gradeaus und nicht "links" runter, also Richtung Norden.
Ansonsten saugeil, viel Fun bei!
Ich erwarte Fotos

Für den 15.06 könnte ich ne Runde ins Upland anbieten.......


----------



## coddatec (7. Juni 2014)

Noch eine Bitte an die morgigen Mittfahrer:
Nehmt euch *reichlich* zu trinken mit, wir fahren bei 25° los und haben zur Mittagszeit 30°  und prallen Sonnenschein angesagt bekommen . Eine oder auch zwei Pullen Wasser werden zu wenig sein.
Ein Brötchen oder ein paar Riegel für zwischendurch wären auch nicht verkehrt ;-)

Bis morgen früh


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Lars*, ist alles in Vorbereitung. Wir werden wohl auch wo einkehren oder fahren wir durch und als Abschluß ein Hefeweizen, natürlich alkoholfrei.
*An alle*: Mittwoch kann angehen, dass ich für Jens einspringe, aber ich hoffe ihr seit nicht zu verwöhnt, denn der Elm ist noch nicht so mein Revier, wie von Jens. Mein Navi habe auf Kulanz von Garmin ersetzt bekommen, obwohl aus der Garanitie und das in einer Woche; dass nenne ich mal Service. Ich habe ein neues 450T von Garmin bekommen, also bekannte Technik, ich brauche mich als alter Mann nicht umstellen, denn mir reicht das Modell.
Denn bis Sonntag und Treffpunkt am Mittwoch ist Gaststätte Reitlingstal, werde dieses aber nochmal per Mail ankündigen, da nicht alle im IBC sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (7. Juni 2014)

Moin Martin, wir könnten im Prinzip einkehren, aber in Torfhaus sind wir erst 12km unterwegs gewesen, in Sonnenberg soll das Restaurant unter aller Sau sein, obs in Oderbrück was gibt, weiß ich nicht und wenn wir am Molkenhaus ankommen, haben wir nurnoch 3-4km Abfahrt vor uns, also alles nicht so optimal, abgesehen davon, dass die Zeit mit Einkehren evtl. knapp wird, wenn Du um 15Uhr wieder in BS sein willst. Ich denke, dass wir knapp unter 4h reine Fahrzeit haben werden.

Wir sind ja auch keine Tagestour unterwegs, es sollte also jeder in der Lage sein, sich ein bischen Proviant mit einzustecken. Am Ende können wir uns je nach Zeitreserve entweder im Molkenhaus ein Stück Kuchen oder in Bad Harzburg ein Eis oder eine Weizenkaltschale genehmigen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2014)

Dann machen wir das so.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juni 2014)

Bin auch wieder da!
Hans Kühnenburg ist cool, der Tante Ju Trail ist echt anstrengend.
Rauf ist klar, schöne Wiesentrails mit über 20% Steigung, aber auch runter, man muss sich voll konzentrieren und das gerappel am Lenker sorgt für gut gegängelte Nackenmuskulatur. 
Waren dann doch nur 40 km mit 1500hm, hab etwas verkürzt um meinen Mädels gerecht zu werden. 
Ich bin mit 2 Ltr. Wasser im Rucksack, einer Cola und nem KitKat an der Hans Kühnenburg gut hingekommen.
Oderbrück könnt ihr etwas trinken & essen. 
Ich muss unterwegs nichts zu Essen haben, Kuchen am Molkenhaus ist aber schon was feines. 
Eine Cola ist allerdings sehr geil
Ein Weizen ist auch Plicht, allerdings mit Gas
Hätte ich fast vergessen, dezent abgespackt bin ich auch, in einer Schlammkuhle sanft übern Lenker
Ich sah aus wie nach ner Schlammpackung....
Die scheiß Kuhle war aber garantiert 10m tief


----------



## coddatec (7. Juni 2014)

Na wenn Du heute mit den Mädels unterwegs warst, kannst Du ja morgen mit uns mitkommen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juni 2014)

Würde ich gerne!
Ich bin mit dem WoMo in Osterode.....
Müsste also erst mit dem Rad nach Bad Harzburg kommen

War noch mal schwimmen mit meiner kleinen Uschi, sehr geil nach dem Ritt
Prost Jungens, mache mir grade einen König auf, beste Bier wo gibt


----------



## nighter (7. Juni 2014)

Morgen bei der Harz tour werde ich auch dabei sein.
Werde mit eigenem Auto kommen. Platz für ein zweites Rad samt Biker sollte auch noch sein (wär aber Premiere).
Um 9 Uhr an der roten Wiese...


----------



## Prilan (7. Juni 2014)

Denke ich bin morgen auch mit dabei.
Gruß Prilan

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## d-zorg (7. Juni 2014)

Wie besprochen treffe ich euch dann in Bad Harzburg so zwischen 9:45 und 10:00 Uhr auf dem großen Hauptparkplatz. Ich parke in der Nähe der Rundbrücke (die "Schnecke"). 

War heute schon im Harz unterwegs, allerdings zu Fuß. Ist überwiegend staubtrocken, nur die üblichen Stellen, die sowieso immer nass sind, sind entsprechend mal mehr oder weniger schlammig. Wird also gut fahrbar sein morgen. Im Schatten lässt es sich übrigens super aushalten. Aber bei direkter Sonne werden wir gut durchgebraten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2014)

Brauche morgen keine Überschuhe, oder. Bin heute mit Triathlonanzug meine Referenzstrecke gefahren, um zu sehen was bei den Temperaturen noch geht, war bei 30 Grad noch erträglich. Sind wir ja zu sechst. Also bis morgen und Jens lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (7. Juni 2014)

Wollen wir bei den Temperaturen nicht einfach direkt zum Oderteich fahren und da 2-3h pausieren um über Straße zurück nach Bad Harzburg zu fahren?^^


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juni 2014)

Monkekhan schrieb:


> Wollen wir bei den Temperaturen nicht einfach direkt zum Oderteich fahren und da 2-3h pausieren um über Straße zurück nach Bad Harzburg zu fahren?^^


Fahr doch gleich mit dem Auto hin
Der Tante Ju Trail war zum Teil noch gut schlammig.
Der Märchenweg wird sicher auch "ein wenig" Schlamm bieten.....
@Martin
Schmeckt richtig gut, wir haben grade 2 frisch gefangene Regenbogen Forellen mit Rosmarin in Butterfett ausgebacken!
Ein Traum.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2014)

Dann lasst es euch mal gut schmecken. Ich werde mir ein oder auch zwei Alster noch reinziehen, wegen der lahmen Beine, damit ich morgen noch Fotos machen kann.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juni 2014)

Die hätte ich morgen bestimmt auch
Euch viel Spaß und Fotos sind Pflicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe ich fahre nicht die ganze Zeit hinterher, dann gibt es nur Landschaftsbilder und Rückenansichten.


----------



## Monkekhan (7. Juni 2014)

Keine Angst - ich bin doch auch dabei^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Juni 2014)

Seid ihr noch unterwegs?
War ja brutal warm....
Ich war nur n 10er Laufen, war die Hölle....
Alles Ok?


----------



## coddatec (8. Juni 2014)

Die Harzer Roller sind wieder heile zurück, die Tour war an ein/zwei Stellen etwas bockig, aber sonst alles gut rollbar, oder Martin .

Hat aber wirklich etwas länger gedauert als geplant, ich war erst um 16:20 wieder zuhause, Die Stücke am Oderteich, Märchenweg, etc. haben doch etwas Körner gekostet.

Strecke und Daten stelle ich noch online, evtl. gibts von mir auch ein kleines Video, muss mal sehen, wie die Kameraperspektiven so rüberkommen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Juni 2014)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt
Der Märchenweg hat schon was
Wäre schon gerne mit dabei gewesen....
Na dafür beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juni 2014)

So ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Die Strecke habe ich unter bikemap dokumentiert und die Bilder hochgeladen.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/264...s-radauer-fall/#/z10/51.81455,10.5455/terrain

Vorab, da ich ja kein Harzfahrer bin, der technische Anspruch gegenüber dem Elm ist schon mehr als krass, also die verblockten Wege und auch der Märchenweg, gehe ich lieber mit Wanderstiefel, ist auf jeden Fall nicht meine Welt und der Rahmen von meinem XC-Rad, unter 11 kg, hat mehrfach geknackt. Ich liebe doch eher den Flow, der Gott sei Dank auch in der Strecke war, wie z.B. an den Kanälen bei Oderbrück oder die Abfahrtstrecke an der Radau, auch wenn es Christian, da kurz abgeworfen hat. Ich konnte halt feststellen Mountainbiken und Mountainbiken können weit auseinanderliegen. Es war schon eine reizvolle Strecke z.B. am Oderteich mit den Stegen und Bohlen und die Wurzeln wurden bedingt gemeistert, ein gewisser Anspruch soll ja sein. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie der Film rüber kommt. Also bis Mittwoch mit mehr Flow, denn den Matsch werden wir wie im Harz haben. Lars, sage nur Treffer, versenkt. Also bis Mittwoch. Jetzt erstmal noch ein Radler.


----------



## d-zorg (9. Juni 2014)

So, trotz Schiebepassagen war es doch eine feine Runde. Auch für mich waren neue Strecken dabei. Hat sich definitiv gelohnt. 

Martin, die verblockten Stellen gibt es leider immer mal wieder im Harz. Lassen sich manchmal von A nach B sogar gar nicht vermeiden. Ich denke mal, Jens ist in unserer Gruppe derjenige, der sich am besten im Harz auskennt. Aber ich bin auch relativ fitt und erkunde viel im Harz. Von daher werden wir bei einer unserer nächsten Ausfahrten im Harz dann sicher auch mal eine Tour zusammen stellen können, in der es mehr die flowigen Trails gibt. Das ist alles machbar. Hier und da wird es halt mal kurz etwas rütteln. 

Ich bin gespannt auf die Videos, die noch kommen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es ist von mir nicht zu negativ herüber gekommen. Nach der erster Sichtung des Filmmateriel, immerhin 100 Videoausschnitte) und ersten Schnitten, waren natürlich geile Strecken dabei, keine Frage. Sicherlich können einige solche Wege hoch oder auch runter fahren, haben wir ja am Kaiserweg gesehen, wie die zwei die verblockten Weg runter geschossen sind, Hut ab, doch bei mir ist das Ausgleichsport, meine Knochen sollten heile bleiben und das Rad ggf. auch. Um so zu fahren muss man jahrelang geübt haben, und da hole ich mir lieber den Kick beim Kradfahren, den das mach ich seit meinem sechzehnten Lebensjahr und da hat es mich halt auch schon zerlegt, nun aber halt nicht mehr.  Mit dem Film wird es noch ein bischen dauern, wir waren halt über drei Stunden auf dem Rad. Bis gg. Mittwoch oder Sonntag. Noch einen schönen Pfingstmontag allen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi,

bin wieder zu Hause!
Sehr schöner Campingplatz da in Osterode, die Kinder hatten viel Spaß.
WoMo ist gewaschen und warter auf Willingen.

@Daniel 
So gut kenne ich mich im Harz auch nicht aus und du hast schon vollkommen Recht, es ist halt
manchmal veblockt.
Im östlichen Teil kenne ich allerdings schon ein paar schöne Sachen, viel flow und nicht verblockt!

Ich habe mal Fotos von meiner Runde hochgeladen.


----------



## coddatec (9. Juni 2014)

So, hier mal der Track von gestern, ich hatte mich mit Falk am Eckersprung abgesetzt und den Rest der Gruppe am Radauwasserfall wieder eingeholt.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vtjxddxgcdljjhhz
Die Abfahrt über Eckersprung und Pionierweg ist richtig genial, aber eher nur was für Leute, die ihr MTB schon länger besitzen 
Obwohl, an der Eckerquerung sind uns ein paar Dänen entgegengekommen (Eckersprung aufwärts  ) mit zwei 12-,13- jährigen Steppkes auf 24" Carbon-Bikes, wer hat, der hat.

Und Martin: Keine Sorge, ich weiß (oder denke zumindest), wie Du das gemeint hast. Ich fahr halt seit fast 20Jahren MTB und nutze es nicht als Recom-Sport, sondern als Hauptbetätigung. Und auch wenn es für mich gestern 85% Erstbefahrungen waren, solche verblockten Wege wie Kaiserweg oder Märchenweg bin ich in der Art schon öfter gefahren und finde das einfach gut.

Meine Videos sind aktuell noch ein wenig "Montage und Perspektive finden". Da ich die Kamera fast die ganze Zeit nach hinten ausgerichtet hatte, sieht man zwar den Weg und die hinterherfahrer ganz gut, als Zusammenschnitt ohne Vorwärtsaufnahmen wirkt das aber einfach nicht. In der Frontausrichtung sieht man die Gabel arbeiten, sonst aber nicht viel. Als zwischensequenzen ganz nett, also Martin, wenn Du noch material braucht, dann kann ich Dir noch 1.6GB an Rohfilmaterial zukommen lassen


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2014)

So Jungs, holt die kühle Erfrischung raus und dann könnt ihr ein kleines Filmchen von unserer Harztour geniessen, damit ihr heute noch die Strecke revue passieren könnt. Ihr werdet sehen mit Hilfe des Schnittes wir es eine flowige Ausfahrt, denn die Wanderpassagen habe ja nicht gefilmt. Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem. Wenn ich den Film jetzt ansehe, Lars, war es eine super Ausfahrt und die Strecke von Daniel an der Radau war genau nach meinem Geschmack. So viel bei Schauen und laßt es euch dabei schmecken. Bis Mittwoch oder Sonntag.


----------



## nighter (9. Juni 2014)

War eine wirklich nette Runde mit ordentlichen Technik Einlagen und landschaftlich schönen Ansichten. 

Die Eckersprung abfahrt war für mich erst Befahrung , stand da vor ein paar Jahren schon mal und traute mich nicht weiter. 

Den Trail am Ufer des Oderteich entlang war schon ziemlich grenz wertig bzw zermürbend. Ich meine auf der anderen Uferseite gehts halbwegs Fahrbar um den See.

Kann man gerne mal wiederholen. Oder auch mal mit weniger Technik abschnitten um keinem den Spass zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (10. Juni 2014)

nighter:
Ja, da hast du Recht. Die Westseite des Oderteichs ist besser fahrbar und auch breiter ausgelegt. Allerdings hätten wir da wohl noch mehr Slalom um die Wanderer fahren müssen. Die waren vermutlich ohnehin schon genervt von den unzähligen Mountainbikern an dem Tag.  Aber solange alle Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen, ist ja alles in Ordnung.

Das wäre natürlich was, wenn man das Filmaterial von beiden Kameras in einem Video verarbeiten könnte. Aber nun ist Martin ja schon fertig.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Daniel, Front-u. Rückansicht mit zwei Kameraperspektiven kann man machen z.B. meine Ausfahrt Waggum-Bechtsbüttel-Eickhorst, aber der Zusammenschnitt ist schon für eine bekannte und kurze Strecke sehr aufwendig, denn bei scharfen Schnitten muss es genau passen, wenn die vordere Kamera am Standpunkt vorbei fährt, muss die hintere Perspektive genau folgen, sonst sieht es komisch aus. Bei weichen Übergängen ist das ein bischen einfacher, doch sollte der Standpunkt schon passen, sonst wirkt das für den Betrachter, als wäre der Überholvorgang in der Blende. Ich hatte 4,6 Gigabite Material auf 100 Filmsequenzen und dann noch die 1,6 Gigabite passend einzuflechten ist für mich zu aufwendig. Sorry. Also hoffentlich sehen wir uns Mittwoch bei trockenem Wetter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, wer überhaupt morgen um 18 Uhr dabei ist, sonst könnte ich mir den Weg im Elm sparen. Ich wollte ja von der Gaststätte im Reitlingstal starten.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß noch nicht! Muss eventuell nach Hamburg!


----------



## d-zorg (10. Juni 2014)

Super Video, Martin. Habs nun komplett angesehen.   Eine tolle Erinnerung an einen tollen Tag!
Nur eventuell ein paar weniger Schnitte beim nächsten Mal, sprich: die Fahrsequenzen etwas länger laufen lassen. Denn sonst sieht es teilweise etwas hektisch aus und man verliert den Fokus.
Ansonsten großer Dank für die Arbeit!

Mittwoch schaffe ich leider nicht. Die Vorbereitungen für den Start am Wochenende werden morgen bereits starten und den Abend füllen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2014)

Keine Mittwochsrunde?
Männer gebt Euch n Ruck und ab ins Reitlinstal, Martin hat ganz sicher eine schöne Runde gebastelt!


----------



## tippman (10. Juni 2014)

Radl ist schon ins Auto gepackt. D.h. ich wäre morgen bei der Tour im Elm dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2014)

Vom Schwimmtraining zurück und ich muss leider feststellen die Resonz für Morgen ist eher gebremst. Sebastian es tut mir leid, dann wären wir wohl nur zu zweit und dann möchte ich den Termin kanzeln und dich auf nächsten Mittwoch verdrösten, wenn Jens wieder das Zepter übernimmt oder ggf. bist Du bei der Sonntagausfahrt in der Asse mit dabei. Ich werde morgen, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt eine Rad/Laufeinheit machen, die bringt mir für meinen Sport mehr; Sorry. Bis ggf. Sonntag.


----------



## d-zorg (11. Juni 2014)

Ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint von den Leuten, Martin. Manchmal kommen halt 10 Leute zusammen, manchmal nur zwei.

Bei mir geht es Samstag morgen um 4 Uhr bereits in Richtung Alpen und wir haben noch viele Dinge vorzubereiten. Damit müssen wir heute Abend auch schon anfangen, daher kann ich an der Ausfahrt nicht teilnehmen. Meine nächste Ausfahrt mit euch wäre wohl dann (hoffentlich) der 25.06.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (11. Juni 2014)

Sehe es auch so wie d-zorg, zu zweit oder zu dritt kann auch mal ganz nett sein, gerade bei dem schönen Wetter, aber es ist Deine Entscheidung.
Ich muss ja morgen früh um kurz vor fünf wg. der Arbeit schon auf der Autobahn nach Holland sein, und um vier aufstehen, wenn ich um 10Uhr abends erst nach hause komme und noch nichtmal geduscht bin, ist nichts für mich. Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich aber wieder dabei, bevor es dann für mich auch zwei Wochen in Urlaub geht.

Ps: Ich hab gestern mal das Video von Dir angeschaut, sieht garnicht so bockig aus, wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte ;-)
Danke für dir Erinnerung, werde mir das Video auf jeden Fall in meine "Im-Winter-Auf-Der-Rolle"-Nachmittage aufheben


----------



## tippman (11. Juni 2014)

Alles easy, hab mir heute morgen noch ein paar Touren von euch auf mein Garmin gezogen und werde wohl ein Ründchen im Elm alleine drehen. Fahrrad hatte ich ja sowieso schon ins Auto gepackt. Hab ja auch noch ein bissl was nachzuholen im Elm...


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2014)

*Daniel* u. *Lars*, die Ausfahrten am Mittwoch u. Sonntag sind doch Gott sei Dank keine Pflichtveranstaltungen, so lange Jens und auch ich das steuern können und selbst entscheiden können ob es persönlich passt, ist doch alles save.  Ich kann mich aber letztes Jahr an die MTV-Zeiten erinnern, die ich begleitend betreuen durfte, da stand ich manches mal alleine am Treffpunkt, weil die Teilnehmer sich kurzfristig für was anders entschieden haben. Da Jens und auch ich diese Ausfahrten just for fun machen, sind frühzeitige Absagen nur fair und das funktioniert hier doch.
*Daniel* dir und deiner Partnerin wünsche ich viel Spaß im Urlaub.
*Lars*, freut mich dass dir mein Video gefallen hat und Du beim Rollefahren im Winter die Ausfahrten nochmals geniesen kannst, damit das nicht ganz so monoton wird, denn ich kenne dieses zu genüge aus früheren Zeiten. Dass die Strecke nicht so bockig wirkt; hat schon einen gewissen Flow, liegt halt daran, dass ich Tragepassagen nicht gefilmt habe und mit Hilfe des Schnittes doch einiges anders darstellen kann.
*Sepastian,* freut mich dass Du flexibel bist, doch nach diesen Regenfällen von heute werden die Elmtouren von Jens oder auch von mir aus Braunschweig, durch den hohen Tailanteil, keinen Spaß bringen, das wird wohl eher eine Schlammschlacht.
Bis ggf. Sonntag, hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter. *Jens* dir viel Spaß in Willingen, dort werden die Teilnehmer mit dem Untergrund auch zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## coddatec (11. Juni 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *...*so lange Jens und auch ich das steuern können und selbst entscheiden können ob es persönlich passt, ist doch alles save.
> ...
> Da Jens und auch ich diese Ausfahrten just for fun machen, sind frühzeitige Absagen nur fair und das funktioniert hier doch.


Sehe ich genauso, ich finde es einfach super, dass Ihr euch die Arbeit macht, jede Woche Touren für uns zusammenzustellen, wenns mal nicht klappt, kann ja jeder noch selber was für sich organisieren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2014)

Moin,

macht euch doch keinen Kopp wenn die Runde mal ausfällt!
Wenn Urlaub bzw. Ferien sind kommt das bestimmt auch vor.
Ich hab dann schon mal die Runde für den 18.06 gebastelt.
36km mit etwas über 700hm, also wie immer.
Eine wie ich finde sehr geile Runde, sind ein paar leckere Sachen bei.
Nichts Unbekanntes, aber anders zusammengestellt.
Starpunkt Steinbruch Evessen.
Alternative wäre Diana Ruh (wenn da alle parken können), damit Bennet 
dabei sein kann, wenn das ok für ihn ist?


----------



## marlinde (11. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor ein paar tagen auf der suche nach etwas bei diesem thread gelandet. ich habe einige tage mitgelesen, eure fotos & videos angeschaut und bewundert. 

diejenigen die das organisieren machen das sehr klasse - hut ab!!!
ich bin auch häufig im elm und manchmal im harz unterwegs und würde mich euch gerne anschließen wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat.

mein mtb wartet gerade auf ein neues tretlager und neue bremsbeläge, hoffe dass bis 18.06. alles wieder einsatzbereit ist.

welche uhrzeit ist angedacht für den treffpunkt, 18 uhr? diana ruh wäre prima, der andere treffpunkt aber auch machbar.

viele grüße
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Markus,
erstmal besten Dank für das positive Feedback und es freut mich dass Dir die Fotos und Videos gefallen haben.
Ich kann Dir, genau wie die Neuzugänge letzter Woche, anbieten mir eine PN zu schicken mit deiner Mailadresse. Ich werde dich in den Verteiler mit einpflegen und Du wirst von allen Aktivitäten der Gruppe per Mail informiert. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Markus,

schließe mich Oberhutzels Worten an, bist herzlich eingeladen.
Ja um 18 Uhr wollen wir starten.
Treffpunkt gebe ich noch genau bekannt, hängt von Moga ab.

@all 
Ich hatte ja schon mal angedeutet, dass ich wenn das Wetter einen Grillabend zulässt,
ich gerne eine längere Elmrunde mit anschließendem Grillen anbieten möchte.
Die Runde steht, es ist eine Tagestour mit mehreren Einkehrmöglichkeiten.
Es sind 95km mit moderaten 1700hm, davon 43km Trails!
Da ist fast alles dabei was der Elm zu bieten hat, viel wird nicht ausgelassen.
Hört sich vielleicht erst mal viel an, aber als Tagestour nicht mit Volldampf sollte
das gut machbar sein.
Dazu würde ich einen Samstag oder Sonntag vorschlagen, möglichst im Juli, Treffpunkt wäre wegen Grillen bei mir in Sickte.
Narütlich nur bei entsprechendem Grillwetter.
Bierchen, Brot & Bratwurst würde ich auf den Markt schmeißen.
Ich würde gerne wissen wollen wer dazu Bock hat, näheres dann über den E-Mail Verteiler!


----------



## Monkekhan (11. Juni 2014)

Grundsätzlich wäre ich beim Grillen dabei, die 95 km packe ich aber definitiv nicht! Letzten Oktober 100 km um den West-Elm und die andere Hälfte um Ochsendorf bei ~500 HM haben mir schon gereicht.
Um die Kilometer trotzdem zu fahren würde ich dafür an dem Wochenende aber aus Clausthal nach Hause (Ochsendorf) fahren, um mir das Ganze zu verdienen^^ (grob kalkuliert über googlemaps: 89km mit Abstecher durchs Reitlingstal für ein paar mehr HM)

Habe aber nur von Mitte August bis Mitte September Zeit - vorausgesetzt ich verplane bis dahin keine Wochenenden.
Brauchst aber bezüglich der Terminplanung keine Rücksicht auf mich nehmen, da ich sowieso kaum mitfahre. Bring lieber die Leute unter einen Hut, die regelmäßig dabei sind.


----------



## d-zorg (11. Juni 2014)

Wirklich eine klasse Idee, Jens. Da bin ich definitiv dabei. Damit nicht alles bei dir hängen bleibt, würde ich auch was für die Gruppe beisteuern. Beispielsweise einen Salat oder dergleichen.
Für sowas gefällt mir samstags persönlich besser. Am Sonntag kann man dann wenigstens ausschlafen, falls es beim Grillen abends länger dauert. 

95 km ist natürlich eine Ansage, aber bei einer Tagestour ist man im Durchschnitt dann auch recht langsam unterwegs. Passt schon, denke ich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2014)

Finde eine gute Idee, aber der Samstag ist wegen der Arbeit leider für mich ungünstig. Bevor wir eine Tour mit 95 km und 1700 Hm starten wollen, sollte wir in kürze mal die große Braunschweigumrundung in Angriff nehmen, mit 97 km und nur ca. 300 Hm, um zu sehen wie man das durchsteht, denn MTB-BS hat letzten Jahr seine Erfahrung gesammelt.


----------



## coddatec (12. Juni 2014)

Sehr nobler Vorschlag, Jens. Ich würde auch mitmachen wenn's terminlich passt und 'ne Kiste Weizen oder irgendwas anderes werde ich dann auchnoch zusteuern.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. Juni 2014)

Bin auch dabei! Würde aber auch vorschlagen das man die Braunschweig-Runde von Oberhutzel mal abfährt damit man mal 100 MTB-KM gefahren ist! Salat oder so bring ich dann auch mit!


----------



## roundround (12. Juni 2014)

Wann und wo wollt ihr Samstag starten?


----------



## d-zorg (12. Juni 2014)

Sorry Martin, hatte versehentlich unterschlagen, dass du samstags regelmäßig arbeiten musst.

roundround: "Samstag" war nur ein Vorschlag von mir gewesen für die von Shampoo vorgeschlagene große Trail- und Grillrunde. Genaues Datum steht da noch nicht.  Und es wird wohl eher ein Sonntag werden, sonst kann Martin nicht dabei sein. Da er einer der wichtigen Mitgestalter dieser Gruppe ist, darf er nicht fehlen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2014)

So, stehe vorm Ettelsberg.
Ich möchte erst mal nur wissen wer alles dabei sein möchte.
Bis jetzt mit am Start:
Lars
Daniel
Martin
Christian
Pierre
Wenn feststeht wer alles dabei ist, schlage ich Termine über e-Mail vor!
Möchte keine "bei Jens grillen für alle Party" ala Fratzenbuch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (12. Juni 2014)

ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2014)

Bis jetzt mit am Start:
Lars
Daniel
Martin
Christian
Pierre
Bennet


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2014)

Moga schrieb:


> ich wäre auch dabei


Was ist mit Mittwoch??


----------



## marlinde (12. Juni 2014)

bin mittwoch das erste mal dabei - sollten meine mtb-ersatzteile bis dahin noch fehlen, fahre ich als ersatz mit meinem trecking-rad

viele grüße
markus


----------



## Moga (12. Juni 2014)

Denke auch. Laut Arzt darf ich wieder. Mutti will noch nicht aber das ist nicht so ganz wichtig was sie sagt wenn der Arzt was anderes sagt. Fühlte mich schon am 3. Tag nach der OP wieder richtig fit. Hab gestern schon n bischen Intervalltraining auf der Rolle gemacht. Bin also voll belastbar ohne Probleme im Mund .


----------



## d-zorg (12. Juni 2014)

Jens, Umfrage lässt sich doch prima über Doodle regeln.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2014)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Jens, Umfrage lässt sich doch prima über Doodle regeln.


Ich steh grade auf dem Schlauch
Umfrage??
Doodle??


----------



## d-zorg (12. Juni 2014)

Doodle 
Einfach aufrufen, Umfrage erstellen, Termine aussuchen, die du vorschlagen willst. Dann bekommst du eine Mail mit einem Link. Den verteilst du an uns und jeder kann dann für sich ebenfalls aussuchen, welche Termine ihm passen. Geht super einfach und führt in der Regel zu einem einheitlichen Termin, an dem alle teilnehmen können.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2014)

Ok, das kenne ich nicht. 
Wenn feststeht wer alles dabei ist, dann hast du den Ball!
Termin ist dann deine Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (12. Juni 2014)

Ich sprech jetzt einfach nochmal das Thema vom Anfang Seite 37 an.
Kalender bzw. IG (Interessengemeinschaft, hier über das Forum).
Bietet sich dahingehend an, dass man innerhalb der Interessengemeinschaft verschiedene Themen erstellen kann - analog zum Forum - da es ja übers Jahr noch mehrere "Baustellen" geben wird. (Das lange WE mit Touren ab Torfhaus (?) von Jens, Grillfest+Elm-Marathon) Gleichzeitig kann man dann gleich noch 2-3 Themen mit Kalender einpflegen (z.B. Elm-, BS- und Harz-Touren), eventuell mit dem von roundround vorgeschlagenen Online-Kalender. Dann würde der Thread hier nicht mehr so überschwemmt sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juni 2014)

Wer dazu Lust hat Kalendertermine oder eine IGS zu pflegen, soll das machen.
Ich für meinen Teil komme wunderbar mit diesem Thread und ner e-Mail aus!
Auch finde ich den Thread nicht überschwemmt?
Wir verabreden uns für eine Mittwochsrunde, eine Sontagsrunde und ab und an mal außer
der Reihe.
Das finde ich nicht viel und kann das sogar im Kopf behalten, dazu brauche ich keine IGS
bzw. einen online Kalender. 
Das Ganze soll zum Spaß sein und keine geplanten Sport Events. 
Wenn einer nicht kann, so what?

LG aus Willingen
Jens


----------



## Magic-BS (13. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute, bin noch relativ neu hier auf der Plattform. Würde mich gern mal einer Rund anschließen wollen. Am Anfang eher was kleines, da ich schon länger nicht mehr extrem gefahren bin.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juni 2014)

Sei willkommen!
Extrem fahren wir so oder so nicht!
Die Frage ist was für dich extrem ist und was ist was Kleines?
Mittwochs z.B. fahren wir immer so um 30km mit 700hm und brauchen dazu 2 - 2,5 Std. 

@all 
Treffpunkt für den 18.06 ist der Steinbruch Parkplatz in Evessen um 18 Uhr.

Auch nicht schlecht! 
Kompletter Gabelservice bei Fox für 90 Euro. 
Hab ich gleich mal machen lassen, nach 3 Jahren hat sich das gelohnt


----------



## Prilan (13. Juni 2014)

Wenns zeitlich passt wäre ich auch bei der Elm Tagestour dabei und würde natürlich auch etwas beisteuern.
Leider siehts Mittwochs terminlich bei mir zurzeit nicht so gut aus.
Dein Video Oberhutzel ist Top 
Gruß Prilan


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juni 2014)

Bis jetzt mit am Start:
Lars
Daniel
Martin
Christian
Pierre
Bennet
Tore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Bei dem Thema *Terminplanung* sehe ich es so ähnlich wie Jens, dass die Terminabsprache für die Mittwochs- bzw. Sonntagsausfahrten doch funktioniert und wenn alle frühzeitig Zu- bzw. Absagen weiß derjenigen auch mit wieviel Teilnehmer er rechnen muss. Die regen Unterhaltungen z.B die einzelnen Eindrücke der Teilnehmer von einer Ausfahrt finden vielleicht auch andere Mitleser/innen in diesem Thread interessant und geben sich einen Ruck nicht nur mitzulesen sondern auch mitzufahren ( siehe  4 Neuzugänge in zwei Wochen), denn ich glaube es ist oft erstmal eine Überwindung in eine festen Gruppe einzusteigen, weil man ggf. Bedenken hat den Erwartungen gerecht zu werden und das gilt nochmehr für unsere weiblichen MTBlern, die sicherlich hier vertreten sind.
Bei der Absprache von Sonderveranstaltungen, sei es die Ausfahrt mit Grillen oder das angedachte verlängerte Wochenende im Harz, erfordert doch mehr Absprache und da finde ich die Idee von Daniel echt gut und man sollte es für die erste Veranstaltung einfach mal nutzen und wenn es sich bewährt, behält man es bei.
*Magic-BS:*
auch Dir kann ich nur anbieten, wie den anderen, dich in den Verteiler mit aufzunehmen. Da ich am Sonntag eine Ausfahrt in die Asse anbiete und unsere einzige weibliche Teilnehmerin auch dabei sein wird ( war leider Erkrankt) werde ich das Tempo so halten, dass alle ihren Spaß haben. Also ein guter Einstieg.


----------



## tippman (13. Juni 2014)

Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei. Der Startort lässt ja auf erstklassige Trails vermuten, zumindest wenn ich nach der Tour gehe, die ich diesen Mittwoch abgefahren bin und die Evessen tangiert hat.
Für Sonntag melde ich mich ab. Will da eventuell mal nach St. Andreasberg zum neuen MSB X-Trail schauen.
Und zur großen Elmtour mit anschließendem Grillgelage sage ich auch schonmal zu, sofern es terminlich passt. Klingt Spitze! Steuere selbstverständlich auch gerne flüssiges und oder festes mit dazu.
Als Appetizer für die kommenden Touren:


----------



## d-zorg (13. Juni 2014)

So Herrschaften, melde mich ab in die Alpen zum Wandern. 
Wünsche euch schöne Touren mit gutem Wetter bis dahin. Wir sehen uns am 25.06. wieder, denke ich.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. Juni 2014)

@d-zorg 
Schönen Urlaub! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2014)

@tippman 
Sehr geiles Video
Marco Hösel hat hier heute in Willingen auchen einen Auftritt.
Marco & Schneidi sind absolute Cracks, Schneidi vs. Magdeburger Weg Hammer

Bis jetzt mit am Start:
Lars
Daniel
Martin
Christian
Pierre
Bennet
Tore
Tippman


----------



## TheBASStian (14. Juni 2014)

Grillen ist toll!

Und was ist nun mit morgen? Hab ich Asse mit Martin richtig verstanden?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jan,
wir starten morgen um 9 Uhr Rote Wiese in Braunschweig, Startpunkt ist am Sportplatz.


----------



## TheBASStian (14. Juni 2014)

Danke, Martin. Also gehts ab da schon mit den Rädern weiter? Dann kann ich direkt mit dem Rad von zuhause losfahren...
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter wieder etwas besser...

Werde dabei sein!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2014)

Wettertechnisch soll es morgen gut sein, zwischen 15-18° ohne Regen , doch bei den Wegen und Trails in der Asse, müssen wir wohl mit schwerem Boden rechnen. Ich überlege auch, ob ich mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt komme, sind halt fast 40 km mehr, doch als Vorbereitung für unserer Marathontour im Elm macht es vielleicht Sinn mal 100 km am Stück zu fahren.


----------



## TheBASStian (14. Juni 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch, ob ich mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt komme, sind halt fast 40 km mehr, doch als Vorbereitung für unserer Marathontour im Elm macht es vielleicht Sinn mal 100 km am Stück zu fahren.



Hm. Bei mir sinds nur 4 Kilometer. Das sollte ich noch schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (14. Juni 2014)

So erstmal Martin cooles Video aus dem Harz, ok bis auf die Musik, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.
Ich werde morgen nicht mit in die Asse kommen, hatte ja gesagt ich schreib nochmal ob ich dabei bin, wir fahren morgen früh um 8 in den Harz. Geplant ist Brocken schauen wir mal wie es wird. Video findest Du hinterher dann bei den anderen auf Youtube. Euch viel Spaß in der Asse, davon hab ich ja schon genug Videos gemacht soll ja nicht langweilig werden


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2014)

*schleppi*:
Freut mich dass Dir das Video vom Harz gefallen hat, mit der Musik ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, doch ich muss ja leider auf gemafreie Musik zurückgreifen und nicht auf mein CD-Reperoire und das wird auch wieder nicht umbedingt allen gefallen. Harz habe ich halt mal nur Instrumental genommen. Bei der Assefahrt werde ich meine Gopro mitnehmen und hoffen es sind einige Trails dabei, die sich das Filmen lohnen, da ich dort dann erst das zweite Mal bin und dann wollte ich unter anderem Musik von Brad Sucks nehmen, vielleicht ist das mehr nach deinem Geschmack. Lass mich morgen überraschen, euch viel Spaß im Harz.


----------



## Prilan (15. Juni 2014)

Schaffe es heute leider nicht mitzufahren,  viel Spaß in der Asse.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marlinde (15. Juni 2014)

... ich wünsche euch viel spass in der asse. mein bike ist jetzt wieder einsatzbereit. ich freue mich auch mittwoch ...

viele grüße
markus


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Juni 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Nette Tour gewesen durch die Asse! 60 km und knapp 700 hm ist schon ne Ansage! Danke dir! 
@Elbe76 
Respekt! Da kann sich mancher noch ne Scheibe abschneiden! 
So schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Für mich waren es heute 94 km und ca. 900 Hm ( ca. 5 Stunden Fahrzeit) und ich kann euch sagen, mit dem Elmmarathon habt wir uns was vorgenommen. Ich glaube einige von euch sollten die große Braunschweigumrundung mal mitfahren, damit eure Beine mal merken, was auf sie zu kommt.
Bei der Asseausfahrt waren zu fünft und mit weiblicher Begleitung. Ich kann nur sagen, wie *MTB-BS*, Hut ab. Elbe 76 wäre im Elm auf jeden Fall nicht die Letzte. Bei der Strecke, zweite mal in der Asse, waren wieder geile Trails dabei und halt Neuland. Der eine Ausflug durch die Botanik hätte nicht sein müssen, weil Schiebepassage und gute Durchblutung durch die Brennesseln, aber wir sind durchgekommen und haben den Anschlußtrail gefunden. Hier nochmal die bereinigte Strecke, damit später keine Klagen kommen.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/265...rg-falkenheim/#/z10/52.16635,10.50292/terrain

Das Filmchen von der Asse muss ich noch bearbeiten; mal sehen wie das rüberkommt. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Juni 2014)

Muss mich eben schnell verbessern! 
War ne richtig geile Tour! Ein Gaudi!


----------



## lary (15. Juni 2014)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Muss mich eben schnell verbessern!
> War ne richtig geile Tour! Ein Gaudi!


Na gerade noch die Kurfe gekriegt!
War eine sehr schöne Tour Martin!


----------



## TheBASStian (15. Juni 2014)

Ich fands auch super!
habe danach erstmal ein Verdauungsschläfchen halten müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpinnDeinDing (15. Juni 2014)

Moin moin,
meld mich mal für Mittwoch mit an. Bei den ganzen Vorhaben hier hab ich langsam den Überblick verloren. Vlt. kann mir ja Mittwoch jemand mal nen Statusbericht geben. Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2014)

Bin auch wieder da!
War wie immer, wenn das Festival ansteht, schön kalt im Upland!
Trotzdem wieder sehr schön gewesen
Richtig geile Bikes zum testen waren da, am besten haben mir YT und Lapirre gefallen!
Die neue XTR Di Schlatung konnte man ausprobieren, braucht man glaube ich nicht, aber
sehr geiles Schalten!
Klamotten und natürlich Parts und noch mehr Parts.
Schöne Events, Marco Hösel ist der Hammer und die Downhiller machen auch immer Spaß.
Nächstes Jahr sicher wieder.


----------



## Moga (15. Juni 2014)

Ich muss jetzt endgültig für diesen Mittwoch absagen. Mir sind heute 2 Ritzel aus meiner schönen XT Kassette abgebrochen....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juni 2014)

Moin Männer,

Treffpunkt für die Mittwochsrunde ist um 18:00 Uhr in Evessen auf dem Parkplatz am Steinbruch oberhalb der Obstbausiedlung. Die Straße die da hinführt heißt „Markmorgen“, die bis zum Ende fahren und man kommt automatisch zum Parkplatz.
Wie angekündigt hat die Tour 36km mit etwas über 700hm, also wie immer.
Wetter wird gut, knacken wir die 11?
Henning was geht ab?


----------



## DownundA (16. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei... Werde auch bei Arne und Tim abfragen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juni 2014)

Yes
17:30 Uhr wie immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (16. Juni 2014)

Bin auch dabei und hätte wie immer noch bei Bedarf einen oder auch zwei Plätze im Auto BS->Elm->BS frei.


----------



## DownundA (16. Juni 2014)

Wie immer. Ich hoffe ich erkenne dich noch! Ist ja schließlich schon etwas her  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. Juni 2014)

Kann leider nicht! Muss arbeiten!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juni 2014)

*MTB_BS*:
Das sind doch nur Ausreden, ein Ruhetag mehr für den Nachtlauf. Ich glaube ich sollte mir das mit dem Mittwoch noch überlegen, denn wir laufen nicht nur für den guten Zweck (Köki-Team) sondern auch für die Ehre, noch steht es 2 : 1 für mich und bei meiner derzeitigen Laufkondition brauche ich wohl auch ein Ruhetag mehr, um ein Unendschieden noch abwenden zu können.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. Juni 2014)

Fahr ruhig! Ich lass dich wieder gewinnen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juni 2014)

Seit wann bist Du Fahrfinder. Jeden Tag eine gute Tat und am Freitag mich wieder auf den letzten Metern abhängen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Assefahrer freut mich dass euch die Ausfahrt gefallen hat, nun ist das Fimchen fertig.
* TheBASStian*:
Deine Bunny Hops sind schon geil, konnte ich in slow motion festhalten und sie zeigen dass dein Profilbild nicht getürkt ist; ich schätze der eine war fast 1m hoch. Hut ab; dann kannst Du uns nun im Bereich Fahrtechnikfragen weiterhelfen.
*schleepi:*
die Asse ist ein schönes Revier für MTBer und steht dem Elm nicht nach, nur halt etwas kleiner. Die Trails sind schon traumhaft zu fahren und habe den gewissen Flow, den ich liebe. Mit der Musik von Brad Sucks habe ich vielleicht deinen Geschmack getroffen oder auch nicht, es ist ein bischen rockiger.
*Christian* und *Pierre* viel Spaß beim Anschauen und ich weiss leider nicht warum wir in der einen Szene so gelacht haben.


----------



## schleppi (18. Juni 2014)

Martin das Video ist echt schön geworden und ja die Musik ist schon besser . Du hast recht die Asse ist schön zu fahren, jedoch hab ich auf Deiner Strecke gesehen das ihr den schönsten Trail mit krönendem Abschluss nicht gefahren seid. 



 Bei 2,20 findest Du ihn. Der Eingang ist ein wenig versteckt. BTW das Video von Sonntag vom Brocken mache ich die Tage auch fertig, sage Dir dann Bescheid.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Schleppi* freut mich, dass Dir das Video gefallen hat, aber auch deins kommt super rüber, vor allem wenn man ein Déja-vu- Erlebnis hat bei der Abfahrt von der Asseburg mit dem Holzzaun auf der linken Seite, ist in meinem Video auch drin. Mit deiner Musik, ist halt noch eine Nummer härter; doch bei mir hört Hard Rock bei Black Sabbath, Deep Purple und Led Zeppelin auf, also wie Du schon sagst, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Bei der Streckenführung kann es sein, dass ich die letztes Jahr bergauf gefahren bin, denn ich kann mich an eine Rampe bei der Asseburg erinnern, die wir schieben mussten. Wir sehen uns ja morgen, da kannst Du ggf. den Track der 1. Asseausfahrt mit dem MTV vergleichen, ob deine Strecke dabei ist; nach meinem Wissen war am Ende der Strecke eine Art Downhillparcour mit Rampen, Anleger und so. Bis Morgen.


----------



## Monkekhan (18. Juni 2014)

In die Asse will ich auch seit 3 Jahren fahren, habs aber nicht weiter als bis zum Elm geschafft.

Was ist das überhaupt für Musik? Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Monkekhan*, danke erst mal für die positive Rückmeldung wegen der Musik, ich hatte schon gedacht, ich stehe mit meinem Geschmack komplett allein, müsste ich halt auch überleben; deshalb freut es mich umso mehr, dass wenigsten einem meine Songauswahl gefällt. Unter folgendem Link gibt es noch mehr von Brad Sucks. Viel Spaß beim Anhören und bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.

http://www.jamendo.com/de/artist/1333/brad-sucks

Hallo Jens, arbeitstechnisch sieht es gut für heute aus und Freitag hoffe ich es wird kein komplettes Desaster, wenn ich um 18 Uhr dazustoße, dann steht es halt 2 : 2 . Bis nachher.


----------



## TheBASStian (18. Juni 2014)

Hm. Seid ihr vielleicht vor 18 Uhr schon losgefahren? Jedenfalls war ich wohl zu spät da. Grm. Wurde dann eine etwas kürzere Solorunde. @Shampoo, würdest du mich bitte in den Emailverteiler aufnehmen? habe da nichts bekommen, sonst hätte ich auch zugesagt.
Hoffe eure Tour war gut, bis in frühestens 2 Wochen dann
Jan

P.S: @Oberhutzel, nettes ausführliches Video, meintest du 1 Meter in der Weite?  Ansonsten halte ich 20 Zentimeter für angemessener.. aber danke für die Slomo


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2014)

*TheBASStian*:
freut mich dass dir das Video der Assefahrt gefallen hat, aber mit 20 cm für den Bunny Hop glaube ich ist etwas untertrieben. Deine Mailadresse habe ich Jens am 3.6.14 übermittelt. Also bei mir bist Du im Verteiler mit drin.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Juni 2014)

Seit ihr noch unterwegs? 
Keine Rückmeldung?


----------



## marlinde (18. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen,

hab euch leider auf der tour verloren, bin irgendwo falsch abgebogen. habe ganz entfernt rufe gehört und zurückgerufen aber konnte die richtung nicht feststellen. hoffe keiner hat sich unnötig sorgen gemacht.

@Shampoo: im anhang meine gps-daten, kannst du mir auch mal die daten von deinem gps von heute senden, würde mich mal interessieren an welcher stelle da was falsch gelaufen ist. welcher schnitt war das bei eurer tour?

auf jeden fall muss ich noch einiges an kondition aufbauen um nicht immer hinten dranzuhängen. werde dazu mal die strecke von heute alleine auf zeit fahren. in der gegend sind die anstiege steiler als auf der anderen seite wo ich sonst immer im elm gefahren bin.

schönen abend, markus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2014)

So wir wäre dann auch wieder da!
Leider mit Verlusten!
Martin hatte wohl einen technischen Defekt und der Markus war nach 3km weg, warum auch immer?
Ansonsten sehr geile Runde, die wir zu sechst bestritten haben.
In Zahlen, 36km 822hm Schnitt 14 km/h
Respekt an Manfred der sich gut durchgebissen hat
Das mit dem e-Mail Verteiler habe ich verkackt, beim nächsten Mal sind alle dabei

@Martin 
Ein kleiner Trail war heute Neuland....


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo *MTB-BS* für mich war es ein kurzer Ausflug, bei mir ist zu Beginn der Fahrt bei Erkerode mein 34 Kettenrad ( XTR Titan) gebrochen. Ich hätte auch alleine im Wald stehen können, denn meine Situation wäre keine andere gewesen, also habe ich mir selber geholfen und bin zurückgefahren, denn mit einer Minimalübersetzung von 11 zu 26 kann man keine Anstiege deutlich über 20% fahren, Schwamm drüber.
Neues Ritzelpaket XT 11-34 montiert und neue Kette. Wir sehen uns morgen zum Kaffee.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (18. Juni 2014)

Moin,
habs net geschafft. War zu viel los auf der Arbeit. Hoffe das nächste mal klappts besser. Beste Grüße


----------



## Moga (18. Juni 2014)

@Oberhutzel: Ists ausm Spider gebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2014)

Hätte ich fast vergessen...
Etwas Blut war dann auch noch dabei
Ich habe mir n Ast über die Lippe gezogen, das fand Tore so geil, dass er
sich den selben Ast reingezogen hat. Nur nicht mit der Lippe, sondern mit
der Augenbraue


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juni 2014)

*Moga*:
Nein, das Zahnrad selber, deshalb hat sich die Kette so zwischen der Narbe verkeilt, dass ich die Kette nur nach Ausbau des Rades mit grober Gewalt rausziehen konnte, danach war die Kette auch komplett verspannt und ich konnte nicht mehr auf dem 30er fahren. Diesen Fall hatte ich auch noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Monkekhan (19. Juni 2014)

Oberhutzel:
Eigentlich ging es mir um die Musik im Video von Schleppi's Video. Hätte ich vllt genauer schreiben sollen.
Bei dir steht es ja auch im Abspann, welche Musik verwendet wurde. Wobei man das auch gut im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin,
ich habe dann mal die Bilder hochgeladen.

@Martin 
Ich hätte auch alleine im Wald stehen können.....
Standest Du aber nicht!
Wir standen keine 100m vor Dir und haben gequatscht.
Tore hat uns gesagt, dass dein Ritzel gebrochen ist, wir dir nicht helfen können und du umdrehen musst!
Passiert ist das nach 2,5km und nicht nach 20km, da finde ich es in Ordnung, dass du alleine 
umgekehrt bist. Wäre schade wenn nach so kurzer Zeit alle hätten abbrechen müssen.
Bei einem längeren Rückweg sieht die Sache schon anders aus, da muss man je nach Situation
sicherlich zusammen abbrechen!
Solltest du verärgert gewesen sein, verstehe ich nicht so ganz warum?
Ich hoffe ich habe deinen Satz "Ich hätte auch alleine im Wald stehen können" nicht falsch verstanden.

@all  
Euch viel Erfolg und gute Zeiten beim Nachtlauf!
Schöne Veranstaltung, schaue grade auf meine Kaffeetassen
Mir und meinen Kumpels, schönes Wetter für´s MTB WE im Harz!
Wer da eine Tour mitfahren möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.
Wir fahren 3 Touren, Startpunkt Torfhaus.
Meine Tel.-Nr. habt ihr ja, also zwecks Absprache bitte anrufen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, die eine Sache sehe ich genauso wie Du. Ich hätte von der Gruppe weder verlangt noch erwartet die Tour abzubrechen, da gewährleistet war, dass ich ohne große Probleme zum Startpunkt zurückkomme konnte, halt wie dein Pedalbruch, Shit happens.
Die andere Sache sehe ich ein bischen anders. Als mein Zahnrad gebrochen ist, waren definitiv zwei Leute der Gruppe hinter mir. Die hätten nicht abschätzen können was der Defekt für Konsequenzen haben wird, doch sie hätten dich informieren müssen, dass einer fehlt, wegen technischem Defekt. Das ihr nur 100 m von mir entfernt gewartet habt, mag wohl so sein, doch ich habe keinen der Gruppe gesehen und damit war ich faktisch allein. Thore ist aufgeschlagen als ich das Rad, Schaltwerk aus u. eingebaut hatte und die Kette aus der Narbe gezerrt habe und dabei war das Rad einzufädeln, also für mich gefühlt eine Ewigkeit und Minuten später wäre ich nicht mehr dort gewesen, weil ich zurück zum Startpunkt gefahren wäre. Ist halt dumm gelaufen. Schwamm drüber.
Nächsten Mittwoch werde ich nicht dabei sein, da ich vier Ruhetage einlege, für mein Triahlon in Gifhorn. Bis ggf. übernächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2014)

Ah ok, das Du überholt worden bist wusste z.B ich nicht!
Ich bin auch zuerst davon ausgegangen, dass die Grupe aufgrund des schweren Bodens
auseinander gerissen worden ist!
Ich habe erst nach ein ein paar Minuten erfahren, dass etwas kaputt sein muss. 
Schade drum war's allemale, die Tour war anstrengend, aber sehr schön.  
Hm, dann habe ich ja 14 Tage ein schlechtes Gewissen, Pause für einen Wettkampf ist aber wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2014)

Jens brauchst Du nicht zu haben, so ähnlich habe ich es mir schon gedacht. Einige Fahrer sind bei solchen anstrengenden Passagen nur noch auf sich fokussiert und kriegen sowas vielleicht nicht mit. Dir viel Spaß im Harz und halt in zwei Wochen und hoffentlich ohne technischen Defekt.


----------



## marlinde (19. Juni 2014)

hi oberhutzel,

ich habe dich auch überholt ;-(((

da ich aber probleme hatte überhaupt mit der gruppe mitzukommen und mich in dem moment auch total auf den anstieg konzentriert hatte, war ich davon ausgegangen du hältst an um die gruppe wieder einzufangen. sorry.

als ich die gruppe dann später erreicht hatte ist auch jemand zurückgefahren.


viele grüße
markus


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2014)

*Marlinde*, ist schon gut, ist unglücklich gelaufen, halt Missverständnis, passiert; nur gestern hatte ich nicht so gute Laune, ist aber überwunden. Hier noch ein Bild vom gebrochenen Zahnkranz, auch mein Erstlingswerk. Ich habe es von Pätschke nach Shimano einschicken lassen, vielleicht haben die ähnlichen Service wie Garmin. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2014)

@Martin 
Eindeutig zu hohe Wattleistung deiner Beine!
Du solltest weniger trainieren


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2014)

*Jens*, danke, schön wenn es so wäre. Beim Triathlon werden wieder einige zügig an mir vorbei radeln. Habe mir eure Strecke von gestern angeschaut, waren ja wieder schöne Sachen drin, der Trail bei Abbenrode wäre neu gewesen. Also bis die Tage.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2014)

Monkekhan schrieb:


> Oberhutzel:
> Eigentlich ging es mir um die Musik im Video von Schleppi's Video. Hätte ich vllt genauer schreiben sollen.
> Bei dir steht es ja auch im Abspann, welche Musik verwendet wurde. Wobei man das auch gut im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann.


Da bin ich bei Dir, gefällt mir auch sehr gut!
Shazam sagt, The Lion From The North von Sabaton.


----------



## schleppi (19. Juni 2014)

Martin live sah Dein Ritzel vorhin besser aus als auf dem Foto, ich sag ja hab ich so noch nie gesehen, aber wie Shampoo schon schrieb Du solltest weniger trainieren . Deine überschüssige Energie kannste ja beim Nachtlauf abbauen, wir drücken Dir die Daumen und räumen dir fein säuberlich die Strecke vorher.

Monkekhan das Lied ist von Sabaton und nennt sich The Lion from the North

Tante Edit: Schampoo war schneller beim Antworten. Ist vom Album Carolus Rex.
Wobei Sabaton generell sehr gute Mucke macht und ich sie gerne in meinen Videos verwende


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juni 2014)

*Schleppi* ist nett von euch, aber Laufen gehört leider nicht zu meiner Lieblingsdisziplin. Ich würde lieber die Hälfte der Distanz schwimmen, lege ich sicherlich weiter vorn. Bis Dienstag.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (19. Juni 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Drücke dir auch die Daumen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2014)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> @Oberhutzel
> Drücke dir auch die Daumen!


Hi Hi,
läufst du auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (19. Juni 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hi Hi,
> läufst du auch mit?


@Shampoo 
Ja mach ich! 3,2km für die Grundschule und dann 6,2km glaub ich für KöKi! Willst nächstes Jahr auch? Ich melde dich gern mit an!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich nicht unterwegs bin sehr gerne!
Geht die 12er Strecke auch?
Bin 2x mitgelaufen, die 12er Strecke, einmal ganz ok und einmal nicht ok
Momentan würde ich die 12,? unter einer Std. schaffen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (19. Juni 2014)

Ja 12km geht natürlich auch! Das wäre Cool! Dann hoffe ich mal das du nächstes Jahr kannst!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2014)

Dann sehe ich mal zu dass das klappt, finde den Nachtlauf eigentlich sehr schön!
Immer eine tolle Stimmung.


----------



## Monkekhan (19. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Titel+Band.
Ist ja optimal, die spielen am Donnerstag beim Rockharz (10.07.), wenn ich auch da bin! Kann ich mir das Ganze gleich mal Live antun


----------



## schleppi (21. Juni 2014)

Monkekhan schrieb:


> Danke für den Titel+Band.
> Ist ja optimal, die spielen am Donnerstag beim Rockharz (10.07.), wenn ich auch da bin! Kann ich mir das Ganze gleich mal Live antun


Lohnt sich definitiv, wir waren letztes Jahr in Hannover auf der Deutschlandtour und sie sind live der Absolute Kracher. Beim Thema Musik usw ich lad grade das Video von unserem Brocken Ausflug hoch wenn Interesse besteht stelle ich dann den link hier rein. Der Speicherplatz hier ist mir einfach zu klein für Videos


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi,

bin zurück aus dem Harz!
Haben 2 sehr geile Touren gemacht, die 3te für heute ging leider nicht, da fast alle zu ihren Familien mussten.
Die Tour von gestern haben wir verkürzt, wurde zu spät!
Wir haben für 48km mit 1100hm und einer Pause am Molkenhaus 7 Std. gebraucht
Sind fast nur Trails gefahren und runter war bockschwer und echt hart. 
Die Runde ist aber richtig schön, aber auch sehr schwer. Viele verblockte und verwurzelte Trails.
Man kann von Bad Harzburg aus starten, wer den Track haben möchte soll sich melden, lohnt sich wirklich.

Wie waren die Zeiten beim Nachtlauf?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Juni 2014)

@Shampoo 
Zeiten waren soweit Okay! Bin unter 30 min geblieben (29)! Und vorher mit meiner Tochter haben wir 21 min gebraucht! Alles im Rahmen! Geile Stimmung mit Gänsehaut und so! 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei! Martin auch! Und dich meld ich einfach mit an!


----------



## schleppi (22. Juni 2014)

Shampoo den Track würde ich gerne nehmen, gehöre ja zu den Harz Fans. Elm und Asse sind zwar auch schön, aber ich liebe halt das Fahrtechnische im Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, mit dem Wetter hatten wir beim Nachtlauf Glück gehabt, trocken, damit keine Gefahr auf dem Kopfsteinpflaster, halt etwas kalt. Mit meinen Leistungen dürfte ich eigentlich nicht zufrieden sein, denn es steht 2 : 2. Pierre hat sich noch ins Ziel knapp retten können. Meine Zeit von 29: 53 war deutlich schlechter als letztes Jahr mit 27:03, doch durch mein weniges Lauftraining dieses Jahr, wegen Angst dass meine Fersenverletzung wieder aufbrechen könnte, hatte ich dieses erwartet. Da ich nach diesem Lauf komplett beschwerdefrei bin und keinen Muskekater habe( heute 80 km Elm), wie am Montag nach meinem Testlauf ,bin ich sehr zuversichtlich auf Sonntag. Euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch, ich versuche nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## marlinde (22. Juni 2014)

... hätte auch gerne den track aus dem harz ;-)))


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde steht, Treffpunkt 18 Uhr auf dem Tetzelstein 34km knapp 500hm.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## DownundA (23. Juni 2014)

Dabei... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juni 2014)

Hast n Ticket um 17:30 Uhr


----------



## tippman (23. Juni 2014)

Leider nicht dabei... (Arbeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (23. Juni 2014)

Top... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marlinde (24. Juni 2014)

hi jens,

ich muss für 25.06. leider absagen. habe vor einigen wochen für mittwoch eine mtb-tour organisiert und bekomme leider die beiden termin nicht mehr übereinander. nächste woche bin ich wieder dabei ...


----------



## Prilan (24. Juni 2014)

Kann leider auch nicht morgen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juni 2014)

Das wird aber ne dünne Truppe........
Macht nichts, zu zweit sind wir ja schon mal!


----------



## DownundA (24. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht kommt nen Kumpel noch mit.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (24. Juni 2014)

moin moin, werds auch versuchen dabei zu sein. kann aber nix garantieren. der job fordert gerad sein tribut


----------



## d-zorg (24. Juni 2014)

Tach zusammen.

Gesund aus den Alpen zurück.  Ich denke, bei der morgigen Tour kann ich dabei sein. Mal schauen, was die Kondition morgen so macht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juni 2014)




----------



## lary (24. Juni 2014)

Werde auch nich mitkommen
Habe zu viel Arbeit zuhause


----------



## d-zorg (25. Juni 2014)

Oh, scheint ja wirklich dünn diese Woche zu werden. Leider steht meine Zusage auch auf der Kippe.  Wir müssen noch einiges aufarbeiten nach dem Urlaub. Falls ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin, dann fahrt einfach los. Tut mir leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, wünsche euch viel Spaß im Elm und ich hoffe das Wetter paßt. Die Höhenmeter sind ja heute überschaubar, doch ich glaube der Boden wird genug Kraft kosten. Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei, wenn die Arbeit es zuläßt. Ich würde mich über eine zarte Strecke freuen, denn ich werde noch genug Laktat vom Sonntag in den Beinen haben.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Juni 2014)

Sorry hab Audit! Wird bei mir nichts!


----------



## DownundA (25. Juni 2014)

Sorry nochmal, dass ich so spontan absagen musste. Kotz mich voll an, da das Wetter ja echt noch Super geworden ist. Brauche nen neues Schaltauge und meine  Schaltung ist voll verbogen... 
Next week bin ich wieder dabei... 


Denke aber, ihr hattet auch ohne mich gib!!  




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (25. Juni 2014)

moin, 
Mist Jens. Ich hoffe du standst jetzt nicht allein da... Bei mir hat die Arbeit wieder zugeschlagen. War eigentlich schon klar. Sorry nochmal. Ich hoffe wir können dann doch noch mal ne Runde drehen, aber in meinem Projekt wo ich jetzt drin bin gehts drunter und drüber. Ist auch fast wie Sport nur halt ohne die rotierende Bewegung der Beine.
este Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi, die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück.
38km (etwas mehr als geplant, war´n Sackgassen Trail bei) 450hm, Schnitt 17,5 km/h
Kaum Schlamm......
Alles gut wie immer

@all   
Macht euch mal keine Platte, ist ja keine Pflichtrunde!
Ich war nicht alleine, aber fast.
Raketen Rochus ist um Punkt 18 Uhr um die Ecke gebogen
Ohne Schlamm wäre der Schnitt deutlich höher gewesen, aber manchmal gings nicht schneller
Gute Beine hat der Rochus, das steht mal fest
Dank an Rochus, für die Begleitung, hat wie immer Spaß gemacht

@Martin 
Hab wieder was Neues dabei gehabt, schicke dir den Track


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, ich kenne ja Rochus schon vom letztem Jahr und weiss mit ihm sind es immer sportive Ausflüge, wenn man mit ihm alleine unterwegs ist. Ich freue mich auf deinen Track und dann bis nächsten Mittwoch mit geringer Schlagzahl, da meine Beine wohl noch sauer sein werden.


----------



## marlinde (26. Juni 2014)

... oh je, ein schnitt von 17,5 ist das ein rechenfehler ;-))) ?
... das wird ja für neulinge bald unmöglich mit euch zu fahren ;-(((


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Marlinde*, da brauchst Du keine Angst zu haben, Jens läßt keinen zurück. Die Mittwochs-Elmausfahrten sind mit sicher keine Ausflüge, aber auch keine Rennen und Ausfahrten mit Rochus alleine können so schon mal enden. Ich kenne dieses auch, dann sind die Ausfahrten sehr sportiv und es werden solche Schnitte zementiert. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## marlinde (26. Juni 2014)

ok --> dann bin ich etwas beruhigt ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi,
da kann ich Martin nur Recht geben, soll keine Kaffeefahrt sein, aber ein Rennen auch nicht!
So das alle Spaß haben.
Das die Beinchen brennen, soll schon mal vorkommen und ist beabsichtigt!
Sportlich wollen wir schon unterwegs sein, soll ja einen Trainingseffekt haben. 
Gestern waren auch nur 450hm bei und Rochus
Der kennt glaube ich auch nur 0 und 1, stehen oder reinlatschen
Also mach dir keinen Kopf, bisher haben alle Spaß gehabt!
Frag mal Daniel


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo *Jens*,
nochmals besten Dank für den Track vom Mittwoch und die neuen Trails für meine Bibliothek. Ich wollte mich auch mal bedanken für die vielen Touren, die Du jeden Mittwoch ausarbeitest, mittlerweile für diese Saison 15 Strecken. Ich glaube durch dein Engagement für die Tourenausarbeitung hat auch der Elm, obwohl dein Revier, dir neue Wege erschlossen, die vielleicht sonst von Dir noch nicht entdeckt worden wären, also auch für dich ein Zugewinn und somit für alle eine Win-win Veranstaltung. Ich freue mich auf Mittwoch, denn ich glaube wir werden mit Dir den Elm diese Saison komplett erschliessen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juni 2014)

Danke Martin, ich habe viel Freude dran die Strecken zu planen um euch möglichst viel Spaß bieten zu können.
Natürlich auch um nicht alleine durch den Elm zu radeln
Dazu kommt, dass die Gruppe die sich gefunden hat, prima zusammen passt und alle total in Ordnung sind
Mittlerweile muss ich aber schon darauf achten wo und wie wir fahren, damit es nicht langweilig wird. 

@all  
Schönes WE
Wetter wird nix, da hilft nur ausreichend Weizen
LG
Jens


----------



## DownundA (27. Juni 2014)

Dann mal prost...  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Juni 2014)

Von mir auch ein DANKE an Shampoo und Oberhutzel für die NETTEN Touren! Schönes We bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jungs, der IG MTB BS. Ich hatte etwas Langeweile und Pierre hatte die Idee; wenn unsere Truppe auch nächstes Jahr wieder zusammen sein sollte, könnte man ein gemeinsames Trikot gestalten.  Hier halt nur mal ein Beispiel. Ihr könnt ja auch kreativ werden bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich melde mich von meinem zweiten Triathlon aus Gifhorn zurück. Trotz der nicht gerade idealen Wetterbedingungen meine zweitbeste Zeit am Tankumsee und ich kann damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden sein. Bis Mittwoch, mal sehen was meine Beine sagen. Angenehmes Restwochenende.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juni 2014)

Nabend Martin,

dann mal Gratulation zu deinem Wettkampf
Das mit dem Trikot finde ich gut, MTB BS im Logo auch, nur über die Farben müssen wir reden
Nichts gegen blau gelb, den schönsten Farben dieser Welt, aber auf dem Radtrikot eher nicht. 
Ich konfiguriere auch mal eins
Funzt aber irgendwie nicht mit dem iPad, mache ich die Tage mal mit dem Rechner. 

@all  
Wetter wir gut am Mittwoch, der Sommer soll wiederkommen.
Startpunkt Lutterspring, dann kann Bennet auch mit, Strecke habe ich mir noch nicht ausgedacht.  

Schönen Restsonntag und bis Mittwoch
LG 
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. Juni 2014)

Gratulation Martin! Farbe vom Trikot? Rosa? Oder schwarz rot? Weiß schwarz gestreift!


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juni 2014)

Jungs, das war nur mal ein Beispiel , blau gelb habe ich eigentlich für die Eintrachtfans ausgesucht, nur mal zum Spaß. Bei der Farbgestaltung bin ich flexibel; denkt euch was aus. Kreativität ist halt gefragt. Bei dem Logo IG-MTB-BS werde ich mal mein Schwager fragen, sich ein Logo auszudenken, als ehemaliger Werbegrafiker. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## wildkrokus (29. Juni 2014)

Das mit dem Trikot finde ich einen sehr guten Vorschlag.

Falls wir auch farblich einen Bezug zu Braunschweig herstellen möchten, wären die Farben Rot und Weiß die richtige Wahl.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braunschweig#Wappen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braunschweig


----------



## Moga (29. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch sollte bei mir klappen!


----------



## TheBASStian (29. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch schaffe ich auch!


----------



## roundround (30. Juni 2014)

Aber keine berge auf dem Trikot . Das verfälscht sich die Realität...


----------



## tippman (30. Juni 2014)

Muss für Mi leider absagen (Dienstreise). Die Idee mit dem Trikot find ich spitze. Aber bitte den Gelbanteil niedrig halten (Insekten- und Schmutzmagnet).  Gute Erfahrungen hab ich mit den Klamotten von Biehler Sportswear gemacht. Als mögliche Alternative noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2014)

Hi Hi,

wie immer habe ich uns was gebastelt!
33km knapp 700hm, Startpunkt 18 Uhr Lutterspring Parkplatz!
Ein Paar neue Teile sind auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Prilan (1. Juli 2014)

Schaffe es Mittwoch leider nicht,  freue mich aber schon auf Sonntag.


----------



## marlinde (1. Juli 2014)

wie schon per email geschrieben bin ich mittwoch dabei.

@Jens: auch von mir noch mal herzlichen dank für die vielen mühen der tourplanung. das ist eine ganz tolle sache

viele grüße
markus


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (1. Juli 2014)

bin raus morgen... malochen musser... trikots find ich jut. anbei mal nen vorschlag in grün




 

http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots_bedrucken.htm


Grüße


----------



## Moga (1. Juli 2014)

Mein Vereinstrikot^^.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jungs, komme gerade vom Schwimmtraining. Heute Bestzeit auf 500 m 8:20, also ein guter Tagesabschluß. Ich finde es super, dass der Faden für die Trikotgestaltung sofort von euch aufgenommen wurde. Bennet euer Vereinstrikot gefällt mir sehr gut, wir sollten an statt des Grünanteil halt rot nehmen, wegen der Wappenfarben von Braunschweig, dass Rochus angemerkt hat und die Füsse sehen auch super aus.


----------



## Moga (1. Juli 2014)

Hehe. Rot hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Hier nochmal die passende Hose dazu. 

 

 
Das Polster ist sehr gut. Sieht wie das von meinen Gore Unterhosen aus, und fühlt sich auch so an.


Ach ja, ich bin morgen dabei .


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juli 2014)

Hose kommt auch gut rüber, ich hoffe aber kein Gelkissenpolster, habe ich schlechter Erfahrungen gemacht in meinen Thermohosen. So jetzt wird Bubu gemacht, morgen bin ich leider wieder ein Jahr älter, so ein Scheiß. Der einzige Vorteil nächstes Jahr eine Altersklasse höher, da wird die Konkurrenz hoffentlich dünner.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch Oberhutzel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juli 2014)

Danke *MTB-BS*. Hallo *Jens* ich muss leider kurzfristig Absagen zur Mittwochsausfahrt, denn ein Familiengeschenk findet heute statt, also erst nächsten Mittwoch, Familie geht halt vor.


----------



## marlinde (2. Juli 2014)

@Oberhutzel : happy bd, alles gute ...


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Juli 2014)

Alles Gute, Martin! Auf dass die Luft für dich nie dünn wird...

Bitte wartet heute abend, bis der Typ mit der Starrgabel dabei ist, auch wenn ich 30 Sekunden später bin  ;-)


----------



## Moga (2. Juli 2014)

Alles Gute!


----------



## lary (2. Juli 2014)

Auch von mir alles gute Martin!
Werde heute auch nicht dabei sein


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juli 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Danke *MTB-BS*. Hallo *Jens* ich muss leider kurzfristig Absagen zur Mittwochsausfahrt, denn ein Familiengeschenk findet heute statt, also erst nächsten Mittwoch, Familie geht halt vor.



Hallo Martin,

dann halt auf diesem Wege, alles gute zum Geburtstag und viel Spaß mit der Familie
Wollte Dir eigentlich heute die Hand schütteln.
Lass Dich feiern und

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Glückwünsche, hätte lieber morgen Geburtstag gehabt, da ich heute schon wieder was verpassen werde. Jens würde mich freuen wenn Du mir den Track wieder schicken könntest, dann bin ich wieder ein bischen dabei. Nächsten Mittwoch klappt es hoffentlich gewiss und ohne müde Beine.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Hi,

wie immer alle gesund zurück
32km 570hm und ein Schnitt von angenehmen 14,5 km/h
Neun braunschweiger Jungs haben die Tour bestritten.
Heute waren etwas weniger Trails dabei, Spaß hat es aber allemal gemacht.
Sehr sulzig, rutschig und teileise extrem schlammig, recht fordernd der Untergrund.
Jan und Bennet waren etwas eilig vorgefahren, so dass ein Teil der geplanten Strecke entfallen ist.
Dadurch haben wir uns 1,5km mit 100hm gespart

@Martin 
Natürlich schicke ich dir den Track
Ein klitze kleiner Trail dürfte neu sein....


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Juli 2014)

ah. Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Sorry an den Guide. Hat aber auch so gereicht... War eine nette Runde!
vielleicht sieht man sich am Samstag auf dem Schlossplatz!


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juli 2014)

So ich wollte mich auch hier nochmals von unserer Elmausfahrt von der Roten Wiese zurückmelden.
Wir waren zu Zwölft am Start und alle haben die Herausforderung gemeistert, trotz des z.T. schweren Bodens. Die 59 km mit ca. 750 Hm haben wir in 3:38:19 bewältigt. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt findet ihr auf meiner Seite; sind leider paar wenige, da meine Sony nicht zur Verfügung stand. Die Strecke habe ich wieder unter bikemap dokumentiert und kommentiert.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/268...tal-hemkenrode/#/z12/52.21581,10.6612/terrain

Bis Mittwoch; bin gespannt auf Jens seine Tour, muss aber meine gebrauchte Kassette nochmals wechseln, denn die Kette spring in den kleinen Gängen. Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt trocken.


----------



## coddatec (6. Juli 2014)

Moin Männers,
melde mich auch mal wieder zurück aus dem Familienurlaub an der Ostseeküste. Auch wenn keine wesentlichen Höheneter dabei waren, kamen immerhin irgendwas zwischen 250 und 300km zusammen, davon weit über die hälfte mit Kiddy-Anhänger und 4-5Windstärken (und die meißt von vorn  )

Lustigerweise hatte ich in der freien Zeit auch mal die Idee, in dieser Runde ein "Teamtrikot" in die Waagschale zu werfen. Kaum schaue ich hier rein, schon ists in der Diskussion ;-) Das Layout von Moga gefällt mir am besten, von Owayo hab ich schon drei Trikots, das älteste ist knapp 6Jahre alt und immernoch top i.O.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Coddatec*, wenn Du schon im Anhängerbetrieb Erfahrung hast, bekommst Du jetzt bei Jens seinen Ausfahrten das Gummiband, um diejenigen über den Berg zu ziehen, die mal wieder einen Hungerast haben. Wind kann fieser sein als jeder Anstieg, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Mit dem Trikot sehe ich das wie Du. Mogas-Vereinstrikot gefällt mir auch, vielleicht rot an statt Grünanteil.Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Mittwoch.


----------



## tourerbs (7. Juli 2014)

Hier mal mein Simplon Lexx Pro. Würde es gerne verkaufen. Das Bike ist in Braunschweig und kann gerne probegefahren werden. Schreibt mir einfach eine PN.

Grüße tourerbs


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Hi,

bin grade von einem Trailrun aus dem Elm zurück, kaum Schlamm
Leider bleibt das wohl nicht so......
Strecke für Mittwoch steht noch nicht, bin aber am Ball.
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Parkplatz Schwimmbad Hemkenrode.

@Martin
Schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter, was will man mehr!
Schade dass ich nicht konnte und ich konnte absolut nicht....
War am Samstag zum ATP Turnier in BS eingeladen und bin mal glatt im Weizen verschwunden.
Voll wie ne Haubitze, an Sport war am Sonntag nicht zu denken
So what, passiert ja recht selten

@Lars
Hängertraining?
Nicht das Du lahme Beine hast
Mittwoch mit am Start?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch 19 Uhr? Dann kann ich auch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2014)

Schon geändert!
Sollte natürlich 18 Uhr da stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (7. Juli 2014)

...ich bin mittwoch dabei. viele grüße, markus


----------



## TheBASStian (7. Juli 2014)

ich auch. Um 18 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Juli 2014)

Sorry! Ich dann nicht! 18:00 schaffe ich nicht!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2014)

So habe fertig.
33km rund 700hm, also wie immer!
Mit Schlamm ist zu rechnen, wird sich aber alles fahren lassen.


----------



## coddatec (7. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, hab mir beim Autoausladen irgendeinen Nerv im Rücken eingeklemmt. Im Moment (seit heute morgen) ist an Biken nicht zu denken, ob's bis Mittwoch besser wird, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen.


----------



## Moga (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bin nicht dabei. Leider zu weit weg


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2014)

Jetzt bin ich auch on air, habe heute ein bischen auf Kultur gemacht, West-Side-Story auf dem Burgplatz, Gott sei Dank trocken geblieben. Ich werde alles versuchen am Mittwoch dabei zu sein, ich hoffe *Jens* Du hast nicht zu steile Anstiege ausgesucht, ich habe eine XT-Kasette 11-32 verbaut, weil bei meine andere Reservekassette auch meine Ritzellehre auf den großen Ritzeln etwas geklemmt hat; sicher ist sicher. 
*MTB-BS* ich baue eine Strecke zusammen und hole dich Sonntag früh ab für eine RR-Tour durch den Elm; dann geben wir mal ein bischen Gas mit meinem neuen Renner, 3 kg leichter als meine alte Maschine. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2014)

3kg weniger ist heftig!
Bei mir geht das Lauftraining wieder los, steht mal wieder ein Marathon an!
Wann wollt ihr Sonntag los?
RR mit mehren macht auch viel Spaß, vielleicht komme ich mit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2014)

Entschuldigung *Coddatec*, gute Besserung und dass Du bald wieder auf den Beinen bis. Körnerkissen oder Wärmeplaster hilft manchmal über Nacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2014)

Mit Triathlonlenker,Flaschenhalter,Luftpumpe,Tacho und Reserveschlauch nur 8,5 kg auf der Waage. Ich hoffe jetzt geht es richtig vorwärts. Ich wollte MTB-BS um 8:30 abholen und wir könnten bei Dir aufschlagen um vielleicht gemeinsam den Schnitt nach oben zu pushen; können wir am Mittwoch nochmal besprechen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2014)

Jep


----------



## Moga (7. Juli 2014)

Können wir Treffpunkt Mittwoch ins Reitlingstal legen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2014)

*Jens* u. *MTB-BS* habe auf die schnelle mal eine Strecke zusammengestellt, mit Reitlingstal u. Amplebender Berg. MTB-BS für dich sind es ca. 60 km mit 620 Hm und Jens für dich sind es 50 km mit ca. 580 Hm. Das heißt für Jens etwas mehr im Wind fahren, damit er genauso viel Körner verheizt wir.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Juli 2014)

Ok, komme mit
Ausgenommen es hat geregnet, nasse Straßen und RR sind nicht mein Ding
Wind ist egal, der sch*** Amplebener zickt mich garantiert wieder an
Wenn der Hobel jetzt 8,5kg wiegt, hat die alte Kiste 11,5kg auf die Waage gebracht:
Das ist für´n Renner sehr viel, mein Rocky wiegt so um 11kg


----------



## coddatec (8. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich werd mich für diese Woche abmelden müssen, die Nacht war nicht besser als der Tag, gerade gehen und sitzen geht einigermaßen, aber an gebückt auf dem Rad sitzen ist nicht zu denken.

Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche.

...und etwas verspätet (habs gerade erst gelesen) alles Gute zum Börsdäi an Oberhutzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Juli 2014)

@Shampoo 
Sonntag regnet es nicht!


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, erstmal super dass Du dabei bist, wird zu Dritt ein sportiver Ausflug.  Amplebener Berg mit Compact für dich wohl kein Problem, haust doch bei den Mittwochsausfahrten auch voll rein. Am Sonntag schein die Sonne, da hat *Pierre* recht. Mein altes Trek-Rad immerhin 13 Jahre alt wiegt nach Personenwaage mit allem Zubehör leider 11,4 kg, obwohl damals das 2300er die teuerste Aluklasse bei Trek war, mit Alu-Carbongabel, Carbonsattelstütze und 18er und 20er Flachspeichen-Hochschulterfelge und 9 fach Ultegra. Da sieht man was heute im MTB- u. RR-Sektor möglich ist, jetzt halt 8,5 kg und steifer, obwohl ich mit meinem Trek schon 97 km/h in Östereich mal gefahren bin; im Elm max. 73 km/h bei der Abfahrt nach Samtleben, wenn der Wind gut steht. *Coddatec* besten Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüsse. Ich hoffe mit dem Rücken ist es nur ein Hexenschuß und Du bis nächsten Mittwoch wieder fit. Mit Mittwoch wollen wir mal auf den Wettergott hoffen.


----------



## Moga (8. Juli 2014)

Bin doch nicht dabei.  Ist mir bei Gewitter zu weit weg.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde ist wie immer gut zu Hause angekommen!
31,5km mit 620hm und einem 14,5er Schnitt!
Ich hatte die Strecke heute Nachmittag noch etwas entschärft, hat ja doch heftig geregnet.
War natürlich sehr sulzig, aber man konnte alles fahren
Dank an meine 3 Begleiter, 620hm bei diesem Boden, Respekt

@Martin 
Den Track schicke ich Dir, dann warst Du ein klein wenig dabei

@bennet 
Wo hat das denn Gewittert
Wir hatten einen kleinen Schauer bei der Tour!


----------



## Moga (9. Juli 2014)

Bei mir hats relativ lange geregnet. Ja, Gewitter kam nicht mehr. Aber wenns angesagt ist bin ich lieber vorsichtig. Muss ja nicht sein das man 25km von Zuhause weg ist und dann ist doch Gewitter...


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jens, danke schon mal im Voraus für den Track.  Ich ärgere mich immer noch schwarz, denn als ich zu Hause war, habe ich die Kassette ausgebaut und stelle dann fest, dass ich auf meiner Spikesfelge noch eine nagelneu 11-36er hatte. Habe ich jetzt umgebaut für nächsten Mittwoch. Ich bin heute nochmal kurz mit meinem neuen RR gefahren, um Sattelhöhe und Triathlonvorbau für Sonntag einzustellen. Fühlt sich sehr gut an. Bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2014)

Aero Lenker
Ok, Du fährst im Wind


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juli 2014)

Bist Du warm geworden bist. Pierre möchte mal in diesem Jahr über 30km/h Schnitt fahren.


----------



## marlinde (10. Juli 2014)

Hi Jens,

vielen dank für deine organisation. bezogen auf wettertechnische rahmenbedingungen eine gute tour.
bei mir waren es am ende dann auch 55 km , 750 hm und schnitt 15,2 

viele grüße
markus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juli 2014)

@markus 
Gutes Training
Für ne Feierabend Runde schon nicht schlecht!

@Martin 
30er Schnitt sollte kein Problem, wir sind ja zu dritt
Alleine kann das manchmal gut in die Beine gehen, insbesondere bei Wind, schlimmer als jeder Berg!
Wann schlagt ihr denn bei mir auf?
Du kannst die Strecke auch so planen, dass ich euch nach Hause bringe, dann fahre ich nicht weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jens, da meine Familie am Wochenende mit mir mal wieder Frühstucken wollte, da eine Hälfte davon für vier Tage Wien unsicher macht, wollte ich um 7 Uhr von mir aus starten zu Pierre. Ich werde Dir den Track per Mail zuschicken. Mein Vorschlag wäre, Du fährst dich zu Pierre warm und begleitest uns wieder bis zu ihm zurück, dann hättest Du mit deinem Rückweg etwa 85 km auf der Uhr. Die genaue Adresse soll Dir Pierre zumailen. Ich werde etwa eine gute halbe Stunde für die Fahrt zu Pierre durch die Stadt brauchen, muss mich ja auch erst warm fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juli 2014)

Ok, so mache wir das!
Obwohl das unanständig früh ist....


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juli 2014)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm  und als Familievater kann man den ganzen Sonntag der Familie widmen und natürlich der Regenaration, mit einem *alkoholfreien* Weizen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juli 2014)

Ach na ja, ich nehme schon gerne Könige mit Alkohol, ganz so wie der Luitpold sich das gedacht hat
Das Gegensprichwort lautet, ich scheiß auf den frühen Vogel........
Ist aber schon ok, bin dann auch so gegen 7:30 Uhr bei Pierre. 
Das bedeutet aber aufstehen um 5:30 Uhr....


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juli 2014)

Wie lange brauchst Du im Badezimmer, deine Haarpracht ist doch überschaubar. 6:30 Aufstehen, 7 Uhr im Sattel, Nahrungsaufnahme auf dem Rad. Heute erste Testfahrt auf meiner Reverenzstrecke, trotz starkem Gegenwind zum falschen Zeitpunkt, halt immer auf freier Strecke und gesundheitlich nicht ganz so fit, meine Bestzeit gefahren. Ich konnte aber feststellen, trotz neuester Technik, zählt leider nur eins, was steckt in den Beine. Ich weis leider nicht, wie Leute (Amateure) in meinem Sport, bei den Wettkämpfen einen 40er Schnitt hinlegen, da bin ich leider weit weg von.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juli 2014)

Ohne Essen geht das nicht, bei einer kleinen Runde kein Ding, aber bei 85km muss was in den Bauch.
Am besten halt ne Stunde vorher, sonst belastet Essen nur.
Und ganz wichtig, anständig zur Toilette!
Tja, 40er Schnitte sind mir auch ein Rätsel, bekomme ich nicht aus den Beinen.
Wie gesagt, alleine ist manchmal die 30 schon ein Angehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juli 2014)

Mein Magen verdaut leider nicht so schnell. Wenn ich ein Wettkampf habe, esse ich vier Stunden vor dem Start etwas. Bei solchen Ausfahrten, wie am Sonntag, nur etwas während der Fahrt. Mit dem Schnitt geht es mir wie Dir, doch ich trainiere beim Schwimmen auch z.T. Triahlaten ( auch Eisenmänner), die fahren auf der Olympischen Strecke, knapp 40 Schnitt und einer lauft die Marathonstrecke in 3:15, kann aber nicht effektiv schwimmen, halt wie ich sage, Treibholz.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juli 2014)

Treibholz ist gut
Ein Bekannter, Bademeister im Heidbergbad, hat mir bei schwimmen zugesehen.
Er hat es noch deutlicher zum Ausdruck gebracht als Du mit Treibholz!
Kurz und knapp, man schwimmst du scheiße
Laufen und Radeln ist cool, aber schwimmen....
Allerdings ist ne 3:15 genauso unbegreiflich für mich wie ein 40er Schnitt!


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juli 2014)

Jens, wie es Dir beim Schwimmen geht, ist es bei mir mit dem Laufen. Da würde mir wahrscheinlich ein Lauftrainer sagen, nimm nenn Rollator, da geht es vielleicht schneller. 4:40 auf den Kilometer und das bei 42 km; irre. Wir sind halt alte Männer und kämpfen gegen uns selbst.
Bis Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (11. Juli 2014)

Ist eigentlich zufällig jmd am Wochenende in Clausthal wegen dem Triathlon?
Kann man sich ja vllt mal auf n Bier oder ne Bratwurst treffen - und ich weiß, wie ich meine beiden Touren planen muss.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Monkekan*,
leider nicht, mein Triathlon findet am nächsten Sonntag in Braunschweig statt. Am Sonntag machen Shampoo, MTB-BS und ich eine Gruppenausfahrt durch den Elm mit dem RR, zur Abwechselung.
*Wildkrokus*: Danke für deine Initiative für die Mitteilung an den Verteiler mit der Ausfahrt des Wolfenbüttler-Verteilers. So habe ich mir das gedacht, übergreifende Tourangebote, super. Salzgitterausfahrt hört sich interessant an, da für mich auch Neuland. Bin auf jedenfall auch mal dabei, leider nur nicht diesen Sonntag, denn auf die Ausfahrt mit den Zweien freue ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. Juli 2014)

Renner ist fertig! Tretlager knackt  zwar etwas aber morgen geht das noch! Bis dann Jungs


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich brauchte nur Luft aufpumpen
War grade mit Daniela auf Kaffeefahrt in BS, 45km mit einer Pause auf dem Bohlweg.
Auch mal sehr schön


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2014)

*MTB-BS* halt Ami-Ware, da knackt halt alles, auch wenn es noch nicht eingefahren ist.
*Shampoo*, da hast Du dich ja schon ein wenig warm gemacht. Gruß an Daniela.
Mein Hobel ist auch startbereit, 8,5 bar auf dem Kessel; kann morgen los gehen, freu mich drauf. Bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2014)

Moin,

sehr früh für'n Sonntagsausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2014)

Die Vögel zwitschern, die Sonne steht man Horizont und gleich surren die Räder, was will man mehr.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2014)

So wieder da!
War cool, nur hat mir am Berg etwas Druck gefehlt
Dafür war ich spitze im Lutschen.....
Respekt an Martin, der hat sich 60km in den Wind gestellt und richtig Dampf gemacht

Tour de France ist in den Bergen, WM Finale
Weizen steht kalt, also allen einen prima Sport Sonntag!


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2014)

*Jens* erst mal Danke, Du hattest ja schon 45 km von gestern in den Beinen und deine Regenjacke ist bei knapp 30 Schnitt halt wie ein Bremsfallschirm. *Pierre* ist im Reitlingstal wie ein Irrer gefahren , 30 km/h bis zum Gestüt, wäre er mit der Geschwindigkeit weitergefahren hätte ich ein Sauerstoffzelt gebraucht. Die Ausfahrt war geil und ich glaube dass frühe Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt, denn nur wir drei waren auf der Straße. Jetzt schön die Beine hoch und die sportlichen Events vom Sofa aus genießen und halt mit Kaltschale. Ich freue mich auf Mittwoch und hoffentlich ohne technische Schwierigkeiten. Jens mach bitte eine zarte Strecke für den alten Mann, damit für den Sonntag noch paar Körner übrig bleiben. Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. Juli 2014)

Martin Jens, vielen DANKE für diesen geilen Ausflug! Genau so hab ich mir das RR fahren vorgestellt! Ich grinse immer noch! Schönen Sonntag noch und bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte die MotoGP beim TV Sport vergessen
Grade läuft Moto2 und die GP


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2014)

Stimmt. Finde ich auch total geil , da ist die Formel 1 dagegen Bobby Car fahren, denn die können während der Fahrt Blumen pflücken und das bei jenseits der 200 km/h. Wer mit dem Ellenbogen auf dem Aspalt schleift und über beide Räder driftet ist auch total durchgeknallt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2014)

Bin auch jahrelang Moped gefahren, aber Driften?
Da war auf der Stelle die Hose voll!
Was da abgeht ist hammergeil
Die MotoGP wir zwar von Marc Marquez dominiert, aber Lorenzo & Co. sind immer in Schlagdistanz.
Sehr sehr spannend und zwar immer!
F1 ist da nix gegen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2014)

Der arme Bradl kämpft mit seinen Bridgestone-Reifen. Habe ich auch auf meinem Hocker drauf, doch er würde jede zweite Runde grüssen können.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2014)

Tony Martin hat mit einer irren Leistung die Etappe gerockt


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2014)

Unser Zeitfahrspezialist mal in den Bergen ganz vorn, Hut ab. Die gehen die Berge hoch, Wahnsinn. Heute war auch Weltmeisterschaft-Mannschaft-Triathlon-Mixed in Hamburg, dieses Jahr waren leider die Engländer vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2014)

Weltmeister


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2014)

Jepp. Der vierte Stern ist an der Brust.


----------



## Monkekhan (14. Juli 2014)

Du das ganze durch so ein herrliches Tor!!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Juli 2014)

@Shampoo 
Mittwoch? Geht da was?
Hab endlich mal wieder Zeit!


----------



## roundround (14. Juli 2014)

Ich habe zeit aber gerade kein Rad...


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2014)

*Roundround* ich denke Du besitz nicht nur eins, als leidenschaftlicher Radfahrer, oder. *MTB-BS* ich glaube Shampoo ist schon fleißig am basteln. Was machen die Beine und ist das Rad schon zum Insten, für die nächste sportive Ausfahrt.


----------



## roundround (14. Juli 2014)

Ich habe den Fuhrpark reduziert und jetzt kommt ein Paket nicht an und ich kann das Rad nicht fertig machen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Juli 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Beine sind IO! RR geht erst morgen zum Insten Teo hat Montags geschlossen! Bis morgen zum Kaffee


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2014)

*Roundround* das hört sich nicht so gut an. Ich habe meinen Fuhrpark diesem Monat um eins erhöht; meine Nachbarn kriegen wahrscheinlich schon eine Krise, weil ein Teil der Räder der Familie an den Wänden hängen.
*MTB-BS*, ist Teo ein Frisör oder warum hat der Montag frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Juli 2014)

Haha


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juli 2014)

Klar geht Mittwoch was, Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Watzumer Häuschen!
Ein smartes Ründchen durch den Ostelm, weniger hm für die Wettkämpfer!


----------



## DerFrieda (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

nach einiger Suche doch gefunden. 
Bin auch aus BS und würde, wenn es ok ist und es die Zeit zulässt gerne mal eine Runde mitfahren. Elm hört sich super an.
Muss zwar noch meinen "Urlaub" noch etwas auskurieren wo ich versucht habe mein Bike zu überholen aber ich denke das sollte bald wieder besser sein.

Also,
würde mich freuen wenn es irgendwie / irgendwann (möglichst zeitnah) klappt.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Torsten,

bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen!
Lies mal ein bisschen hier im Thread, da steht mehrfach drin was wir so Unternehmen!
Am kommenden Mittwoch fahren wir wieder eine kleine Runde durch den Elm, wie jeden
Mittwoch, komm einfach mit

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, erst mal besten Dank für die Rücksichtnahme, nächsten Mittwoch können wir ja wieder mehr Gas geben. Ich bin jedenfalls dabei, mit der Arbeit werde ich es irgendwie managen.

*DerFrieda*: Ich kann Dir nur anbieten, mir eine PN mit deiner Email-Adresse zu senden wie die anderen, damit ich dich in den Verteiler mit einpflegen kann; dann bist Du über alle Aktivitäten der Gruppe informiert. Jens leite ich deine Adresse weiter, damit sein Verteiler auf den gleichen Stand ist.

Freue mich auf Mittwoch.


----------



## coddatec (15. Juli 2014)

Ich  melde mich für morgen nochmal ab, der Rücken ist zwar fast wieder schmerzfrei, aber meine bessere Hälfte hat morgen einen Paralleltermin und ich muss auf die Kiddies aufpassen. 

Evtl. würde ich am Wochenende (Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag) eine kurze Runde 1.5h in BS NordWest drehen, ob mit dem Renner Richtung Vechelde/Meine oder dem MTB durchs Ölper und Lammer Holz weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (15. Juli 2014)

Bei mir sieht es für morgen gut aus. Sollte wieder dabei sein.


----------



## marlinde (15. Juli 2014)

... ich bin am mittwoch dabei.

lg markus


----------



## tippman (15. Juli 2014)

Bei mir dürfte es auch passen. Freu mich. Bis morgen...

PS: Bin letztes Wochenende von Fr - So einen Harzcross gefahren (ca. 165km, 4300hm). Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## roundround (15. Juli 2014)

Wo lang bist du ca?


----------



## marlinde (15. Juli 2014)

... war die tour im harz selbstorganisiert oder von einem anbieten organisiert?


----------



## feeelix (15. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit!

zweimal Senf zu morgen und zum Trikot.

Morgen:


Shampoo schrieb:


> Klar geht Mittwoch was, Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Watzumer Häuschen!
> Ein smartes Ründchen durch den Ostelm, weniger hm für die Wettkämpfer!


Ich fahre morgen Abend vom Büro aus durch Nord- und West-Elm nach hause (https://www.komoot.de/tour/3197630). Da ist die Möglichkeit, ein Teilstück mit Euch zu fahren, wohl gering. Und meine Strecke und zusätzlich Eure, das packe ich nicht, könnte aber ein Ziel sein. 

Trikot:
Rot und weiß sind die Farben der STADT Braunschweig. Die Farben des LANDES Braunschweig sind blau und gelb. Da ich lieber auf dem Land fahre als in der Stadt, wäre ich für blau und gelb. Auch alle Welt bringt blau-gelb eher mit BS in Verbindung als rot-weiß. Bei rot-weiß muss ich gerade an Pommes denken. Oder an Polen.

Bis eines Tages

Felix


----------



## tippman (15. Juli 2014)

Hab die Tour quasi "selbstorganisiert". Grundlage ist diese Tour hier mit leichten Abwandlungen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.78373.html

Tag 1: Bad Harzburg - Schulenberg - Hahnenklee - Wildemann - Clausthal-Zellerfeld - Altenau (62km, 1700hm)
Tag 2: Altenau - Großer Knollen - Bad Lauterberg - St. Andreasberg - Oderteich - Schierke (71km, 1900hm)
Tag 3: Schierke - Brocken (Straße) - Hirtenstieg - Eckertalsperre - Bad Harzburg (30km, 800hm)

Etappen hab ich auf unsere Bedürfnisse (Anreise-/Abreise von weiter her) angepasst. Insgesamt sehr schöne Tour, guter Mix aus Trails und Waldwegen (man muss ja auch mal km schaffen).

Highlights:
Trail vom Großen Knollen nach Bad Lauterberg
Trail von der Eckertalsperre nach Bad Harzburg
Harzer Wasserwege bei Altenau
Landschaft und Wege im Harz allgemein

Tipps:
Um Altenau kann man noch die Tour Wolfstrail zur Wolfswarte mit einarbeiten (+30km, 600hm).
Die GPS-Daten an sich sind recht gut, aber mit geschätzt ca. 1-2h preprocessing mit Basecamp um interpolierte Geradenstücke dem eigentlichen Wegverlauf anzupassen und Schleifen/Abstecher zu eliminieren spart man sich den ein oder anderen wirren Moment am GPS-Gerät während der Tour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juli 2014)

*Felix*, bei der Trikotfrage finde ich rot-weiss mit schwarz, auch wenn man das mit Polen (wäre mir auch Wurst gehört mittlerweile zur EU) oder gar Pommes assoziiert, besser, da die meisten Teilnehmer aus Braunschweig kommen und das sind nun einmal die Stadtfarben. Gelb im Trikot ist halt ein Insektenfang. Da wir aber noch in der Findungsphase sind, soll ja jeder seine Meinung äußern.


----------



## roundround (15. Juli 2014)

Vom großen Knollen nach bad lauterberg soll es ja ganz nett sein.

Hat noch jemand einen Schnellspanner für ein Hinterrad, den er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## marlinde (15. Juli 2014)

... prima. hört sich sehr spannend an. wenn ich mal mehr als 1 tag zeit habe werde ich teile davon nachfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (15. Juli 2014)

Rot-weiß Essen, assoziiere ich sofort. 

Vielleicht schaff ich es morgen abend auch.


----------



## coddatec (15. Juli 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand einen Schnellspanner für ein Hinterrad, den er nicht mehr braucht?



Jau, hab ich, liegt zuhause (BS-Nord-West) und könnte ich morgen alternativ mit zur Arbeit nehmen (Nähe Hornbach Frankfurter Strasse). Lag meinem neuen HR für die Stadt- und Hängerschlampe bei (Deore Nabe).
Bei Bedarf: PN


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juli 2014)

Das Wetter wird ja sehr schön am WE, kleine Harzrunde gefällig?

@all   
für Mittwoch steht eine Ostelm Runde auf dem Programm!
33km 500hm, also etwas entspannter, dafür mit neuen Teilen und vielen Trails.
Treffpunkt Watzumer Häuschen um 18 Uhr


----------



## Moga (15. Juli 2014)

Ich bin morgen dabei! Harz hört sich gut an! An welchen Tag hast du gedacht?


----------



## marlinde (16. Juli 2014)

hi, ich bin am wochenende gerne dabei.
samstag oder sonntag - bei mir geht beides
ich würde aber sehr sehr ungern um 5 aufstehen ;-(((


----------



## Jensen4711 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren.
Aber ich bin eigentlich MTB Anfänger und wenn ich hier
was von 700hm lese bekomme ich ja Angst.
Ok, ich war auch schon auf den Brocken, aber das war fast ne Tagestour und
nicht mal eben ne Feierabendrunde.
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar gpx Daten für mich. Da kann ich dann vielleicht mal alleine trainieren,
bevor ich total versägt werde.
Ich arbeite in Braunschweig, da würde sich das gut passen.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2014)

Na 5 Uhr ist auch viel zu früh, ich würde sagen 5:30 Uhr passt
Ich muss zu Hause noch klären was geht und was nicht, würde aber schon gern früh los. 
Wie und wann lässt ja noch drüber sprechen.


----------



## roundround (16. Juli 2014)

Jensen, welche ecke wohnst du denn?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jens,

ich denke dass das kein Problem ist, zurück gelassen haben wir noch keinen!
Komm einfach mal mit. 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (16. Juli 2014)

Super. Schon wieder später nach hause gekommen, als geplant. Damit heute keine Tour für mich.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!

Am Sonntag machen die Jungs aus Schöningen eine Elm-Umrundung. 74 km stehen auf dem Programm. Start um 9:30 Burgplatz Schöningen. Da hatte ich mich schon angemeldet, von daher wäre ich im Harz am Wochenende wohl leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Jensen4711 (16. Juli 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Jensen, welche ecke wohnst du denn?


Hi, 
wohne in Wendeburg und arbeite in BS-Wenden.


----------



## coddatec (16. Juli 2014)

Ich kram der Trikotthema nochmal raus. 
Seit mir nicht böse, aber Blau-gelb werde ich mir nicht überstreifen, hab zwar nichts gegen den BTSV, aaaaber 1. ist die Farbkombi einfach nur grässlich und 2. wie schon angemernk, ist Gelb ein Insektenmagnet.

Zwei Designs in Rotweiß, eines in RotGrün. Für die Logos müssten wir uns vermutlich noch die Nutzungserlaubnis einholen, sehe da aber keine Probleme, das Owayo-Logo auf den Taschen ist gibt als Hrstellersponsoring nach Absprache bis zu 10% Rabatt. Username und Klarname auf dem Kragen können für jedes Trikot individuell ausgewählt werden. Die Rote Farbe des Trikots und des Löwens können aneinander angepasst werden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück!
Wie immer alles bestens.....
War da was, ich hab´s nicht mitbekommen
33,5km mit 450hm und einem 15,5er Schnitt.
War ne tolle Runde die wir zu 10 bestritten haben

@Lars 
Sehr geile Trikots
Grün ist nicht so meins, aber die beiden anderen finde ich prima

MTB Braunschweig-Elm finde ich auch cool, mehr muss da nicht drauf
Würde ich glatt bestellen


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, wieder eine flowige Strecke , auch wenn einige Passagen noch sehr schlammig waren, meine Beine,Rad und Schuhe sahen super aus. Bei mir waren es 36 km mit 520 Hm mit 16er Schnitt, durch meine Extrarunde zur meiner Abflugstelle, um meine Flasche zu holen. Um die Trails, die wir heute nicht gefunden haben, sollten wir eine ähnliche Strecke mal in anderer Richtung fahren, um sie zu finden. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich hochgeladen, die Strecke werde ich noch ausarbeiten.

*Jens,* die erste Welle beim Triathlon von Braunschweig geht um 11:15 im Heidbergsee ins Wasser.

Bei dem Trikot finde ich das Rote auch schöner, grün gleich Förster, obwohl ich die Kombination von Rot-Weiss-Schwarz im Bennet-Trikot besser finde. Mit dem Logo sind wir doch eine IG und fahren nicht nur in den Elm, sondern besuchen alle Höhenzüge um Braunschweig, einschließlich den Harz und ggf. mal eine Transalp.

*Jensen4711* unter folgendem Link findest Du unsere Touren mit GPX-Daten, die wir 2013 u. 2014 gefahren sind, seit 2014 auch mit reiner Fahrzeit, Temperatur und Untergrund. Wenn Du mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse sendest, kann ich dich ebenfalls in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen und Du kannst ggf. später dazustossen.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/user/MTV MTB Gruppe/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. Juli 2014)

Moin Moin, erstmal wirklich wieder ne nette Tour ein Gaudi! 
Danke Jens!!
Zum Trikot finde ich auch das es IG-MTB-BS heißen sollte! Farbentechnisch ist schwarz rot oder weiß rot so mein Ding! 
Schönen Donnerstag euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (17. Juli 2014)

IG MTB BS versteht doch keiner, wenn man irgendwo unterwegs ist.

Integrative Gesamtschule? 
BS?


----------



## marlinde (17. Juli 2014)

... zur Tour: war sehr schön, dank für die Orga *Jens*

was ist mit der harz-tour dieses wochenende? ist die jetzt eine woche verschoben worden, habe das gestern nicht ganz mitbekommen ?!?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich mag dieses "IG" auch nicht, passe mich aber an. MTB Braunschweig-Elm finde ich da besser.

Harztour kann ich leider doch nicht, meine Tochter ist ausgeflogen und Mutti stellt Ansprüche.

@Martin 
Daniela und ich kommen am Sonntag mit dem Renner, sieht sportlicher aus, um Dich bei einer neue Bestzeit zu unterstützen!


----------



## roundround (17. Juli 2014)

Mal etwas ganz anderes.

Habt ihr Interesse eine Art Trail-Karte aus der Region zu erstellen? 

Damit meine ich Fotos mit einer kurzen Beschreibung, die auf einer Gesamtkarte eingebettet sind? 

Welches wäre eine geeignete Plattform dafür? 
Gruß


----------



## feeelix (17. Juli 2014)

Moin,
ich bin gestern früh 23 und gestern spät dann 45 km gefahren. Mann o Mann, bin ja nicht etwa im Training. Vielleicht lasse ich nächstens die Morgen-Tour weg und treffe stattdessen Euch. B-)
(Einer mit 'nem gelben Rad kam mir entgegen um ca. 18:30 Uhr, er fuhr Richtung Diana Ruh.)

Zu den Trikots:
- Grün gefällt dem Förster. Wenn wir dem Förster gefallen, ist das doch gar nicht so übel, oder?
- Es gab hier mal den Begriff "LBC" für "Local Bike Community". Weiß nicht, ob es den noch gibt. Vielleicht wäre "LBC Braunschweig" weniger holperig als "IG MTB BS". Wer möchte, kann ja mal nach "bergarbeiter trikot" googeln. Aus meiner Düsseldorfer Zeit vor über zehn Jahren (oh Gott) habe ich noch solch ein Trikot. Trug ich übrigens gestern.

(Und ich muss mir für Spieltage halt anderswo ein blau-gelbes Trikot besorgen.) 

Grüße

Felix


----------



## coddatec (17. Juli 2014)

Ich finde IG-MTB-BS auch kryptisch für außenstehende.
Hab schon ein Trikot, auf dem RRTH draufsteht (Ihr könnt ja mal raten, was das heißen soll  ).


----------



## roundround (17. Juli 2014)

Rennrad Trink Horde?


----------



## coddatec (17. Juli 2014)

Garnicht so schlecht.

RennRadTreff Hannover


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

Haben wir ja ein paar Witzbolde unter uns. IG-MTB-BS ist erst mal getrennt voneinander, IG ist wohl nachvollziehbar, MTB wohl selbsterklärend, außer für denjenigen der Hollandrad fährt und BS, als amtl. Kennzeichen aus unserer Region auch; aber macht was ihr denkt, denn wir sind ja noch in der Kreativphase.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Jens* und Daniela, danke für eure Unterstützung , mal sehen wie es läuft und ob es läuft, da ich trotz Startgebühr noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen habe und in der Teilnehmerliste nicht geführt werde. Ich lasse mich am Sonntag überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Mal etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> Habt ihr Interesse eine Art Trail-Karte aus der Region zu erstellen?
> 
> ...



Basis dafür könnte eine Garmin Topo Karte, open mtb Map, oder die Freizeit Map sein.
Ist aber schon etwas aufwendig alles zusammen zu klicken!
Die Frage wäre auch warum und für wen?
Wer z.B. wissen möchte was im Elm so geht, kann gerne mitkommen und die Touren aufzeichnen.
Gleiches gilt für das BS Umland, n besseren Guide als Martin kann man nicht bekommen.
Learning bei doing so zu sagen
Obendrein lernt man auch noch neue Leute kennen


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Mal etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> Habt ihr Interesse eine Art Trail-Karte aus der Region zu erstellen?
> 
> ...



Danke erst mal Jens, für die Blumen, dass gleiche kann ich für den Elm nur zurückgeben.

Hallo *Roundround*: Eine Trail-Karte vom Elm habe ich doch schon indirekt erstellt auf bikemap. Wenn Du alle Strecken aus 2013 bis 2014 auf bascamp dokumentierst und die Beschreibungen anpasst, hast Du deine Trailkarte.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

Ach so, habe ich vergessen. Jens hat natürlich recht, dass man es in der Gruppe erarbeiten sollte und Jens und auch ich, versuchen immer mal neue Sachen anzutesten, halt Exkursion. Mal ist eine Niete dabei oder ein Highlight. Die zweite Funktion der Streckenbeschreibungen ist, andere zu animieren, sie abzufahren und dazu zustossen.


----------



## roundround (17. Juli 2014)

Ich dachte mir nur, wenn man alle Highlights auf einer Karte hätte, könnte man besser mal eine Route zusammenklicken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

Sicherlich wäre dies einfacher, doch Jens und auch ich, haben die Strecken erfahren, wortwörlich und sicherlich viel Zeit darin gesteckt. Meine Trailbibliothek hat mittlerweile ca. 300 Trails in Raum Braunschweig und wir geben dieses Wissen auch weiter, aber ganz so einfach wollen wir es euch ja nicht machen. Wer sich gerne so eine Trailbibliotek zusammenstellen möchte, muss auch mal ein bischen man-power investieren, dass Material haben wir dazu gegeben.


----------



## roundround (17. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht starte ich dann das Projekt trails im Harz...


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

Das finde ich gut , denn das wäre für mich auch Neuland und ich würde deine Strecken auch abfahren und dokumentieren und in meine Bibliothek einfließen lassen. Freu mich darauf.


----------



## roundround (17. Juli 2014)

Für Salzgitter hätte ich schon eine Route vorbereitet. ;-)


----------



## Monkekhan (17. Juli 2014)

Geht es denn ausschließlich darum, Trails in eine Karte einzuzeichnen und zu beschreiben (Idealerweise vermutlich über die Single-Trail-Skala)? 
Einfach möglichst viele Trails über Touren verändern bringt ja nichts, da das ja schon gemacht ist/wird.
Dann müsste man sich zuerst überlegen, welche Trails man für die Nachwelt dokumentieren möchte. Gerade hier "im Wald hinterm Haus" gibt es haufenweise Wege, die den Namen Trail wohl verdienen (schmale Wege um 30cm Breite), die eine solche Karte entsprechend unübersichtlich machen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2014)

Um eine schöne Runde bauen zu können hilft einem nicht eine "Trailkarte" sondern viel mehr das Wissen wo die Trails sind und wie sie verlaufen!
Erst dann macht es Sinn Runden zu bauen!
Dieses Wissen bekommst du am besten durch mitfahren, den Rest sehe ich so wie Martin.

Die Salzgitter Runde würde ich gerne für kommenden Mittwoch einplanen.
Du bist der Guide
Alternativ würde ich auf Stevo bauen?
Oder meine Runde zurechtbasteln, allerdings ohne zu wissen wie und wo es da lang geht?
War da noch nie!


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

*Roundround*: Hatte wir gestern mit Jens als Thema, wollten *Stevo1989* ansprechen uns Salzgitter mal näher zu bringen und den Mittwoch dort für eine Ausfahrt nutzen. Wenn Du dich da einbringen möchtest, nur zu, sollte dann aber Jens (Shampoo) entscheiden, wann.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

Jens, das hat sich ja gerade überschnitten. Es ist schon alles gesagt, super.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2014)

Monkekhan schrieb:


> Geht es denn ausschließlich darum, Trails in eine Karte einzuzeichnen und zu beschreiben (Idealerweise vermutlich über die Single-Trail-Skala)?
> Einfach möglichst viele Trails über Touren verändern bringt ja nichts, da das ja schon gemacht ist/wird.
> Dann müsste man sich zuerst überlegen, welche Trails man für die Nachwelt dokumentieren möchte. Gerade hier "im Wald hinterm Haus" gibt es haufenweise Wege, die den Namen Trail wohl verdienen (schmale Wege um 30cm Breite), die eine solche Karte entsprechend unübersichtlich machen würden.



Hab mir das jetzt 2x durchgelesen, ich schnalle nicht was du sagen möchtest?
Gib mir mal ne Hilfestellung.


----------



## Monkekhan (17. Juli 2014)

Es geht um die von roundround in Post #1296. Geht mir hauptsächlich darum, ob auf die Karte nur Trails sollen oder extrem Trailreiche Touren. Vermutlich eher Ersteres.
Merke eben beim durchlesen aber auch, dass ich in Zeile 3 einen Teil nur gedacht und nicht geschrieben hab. Die Trails hinterm Haus meine ich hier bei mir in Clausthal. Da sind haufenweise Wege an alten Wegen, die zur Zeit des Bergbaus zur Wasserversorgung der Teiche genutzt wurden. Sollte nur ein Beispiel dafür sein, die eine genaue Überlegung über die Definition "Trail" für die Karte macht.




Shampoo schrieb:


> Um eine schöne Runde bauen zu können hilft einem nicht eine "Trailkarte" sondern viel mehr das Wissen wo die Trails sind und wie sie verlaufen!



Aber eine Trailkarte hilft einem doch herauszufinden, wo ein Trail ist und auf den ersten Blick gibt sie sogar her, wie der Trail verläuft. Oder liege ich da völlig falsch? Für sowas wurden doch Karten erfunden. Man muss sie - in dem speziellen Fall - nur zusammenstellen.
Wenn man dann gleich noch eine Karte mit Höhenlinien nimmt, kommt sogar die dritte Dimension dazu und man findet zumindest schonmal das durchschnittliche Gefälle eines Trails heraus.
Wenn man dann einen Trail noch vernünftig beschreibt (Über die STS - für die, die es nicht kennen: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/) schon seehr gut einordnen, ob der Trail, den man in eine potentielle Tour einbauen möchte, für den technisch schwächsten Fahrer geeignet ist


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2014)

Recht hast Du!
Karten machen natürlich Sinn, keine Frage, hab ich auch nicht angezweifelt!
Ich baue meine Runden auch ausschließlich mit Topos.
Bin halt nur der Meinung, wenn einem vielfach die Möglichkeit geboten wird mit mehren Trails zu fahren, es mehr Spaß macht als alleine Tracks nachzufahren.
Muss natürlich jeder für sich selber wissen was man bevorzugt.
Um Trails zu finden brauche ich keine Karte, sondern nur offene Augen und meine Beine.
Gerne auch mal beim Laufen oder Wandern ausprobieren was geht und was nicht.

So ganz kapiert habe ich es immer noch nicht.
Es sind wohl nur Trails gemeint, damit man sich Trailrunden bauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Monkekan*: Ich habe mir die Skalierung mal angeschaut. Für das Umland von Braunschweig, außer Harz, geht dann die Schwirigkeit von S0-S1, ggf. schwache S2 (Hasenloch). In meiner Trailbibliothek beschreibe ich den Streckenverlauf (Trail oder Singletrail), Bodenbeschaffenheit (trocken oder feucht), Vegetation ( hohes Gras) und Anstiege oder Downhillpassage. Desweiteren sind manche Strecken nur zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten fahrbar, wegen der Vegetation oder auch Hochwasser und manchmal verschinden oder verfallen Trails halt auch.


----------



## roundround (18. Juli 2014)

Ich dachte einfach an eine Karte, in der man auf dem ersten blick schöne trails sehen kann.
Wenn ich jetzt Lust hätte den Ostern von Bs zu entdecken sehe ich gleich:
hier sind 4 schöne trails, die muss ich nur noch verbinden. 
Als kleinen Zusatz hätte ich ein Foto hinterlegt um auf den ersten blick zu sehen, wie es dort aussieht.

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ihr das schon in kleinen Portionen gemacht habt. ;-)


----------



## marlinde (18. Juli 2014)

hi *jens* & *martin*,

zu dem thema trailablage habe ich mal eine andere frage.

wie organisiert ihr eine solche trail-bibliothek? habt ihr dazu im tool (basecamp oder was ähnliches?) jeden trail von 500m bis xx km einzeln abgelegt und baut diese teilstrecken dann in eine neue gesamtstrecke ein und verbindet die ganzen teilstrecken über verbindungswege solange bis ihr dann auf 30 - 35 km kommt (mittwochsrunde) oder wie funktioniert das?

danke und gruß,
markus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Markus,

was mich und die Mittwochsrunde im Elm betrifft, passiert das aus dem Kopf.
Ich überlege mir was ich wie fahren möchte und klicke dann die Runde zusammen.
Ich habe dem kompletten Elm im Kopf und achte nur auf etwas Abwechslung.
Dauert dann ca. 10 Min. bei ner Tasse Kaffee.
Im Harz z.B geht das natürlich nur zum Teil!
Da bin ich auch auf andere oder auf Tracks angewiesen.
Unsere Runden zeichne ich aber auch auf und speichere sie ab, aber nur für mich.
Gebe sie natürlich bei Bedarf gerne weiter.


----------



## marlinde (18. Juli 2014)

ok und mit welchem tool klickst du das zusammen, was ist da das pragmatischte? benutzt du basecamp?


----------



## Moga (18. Juli 2014)

Mein Trikot mit den Farben. Sieht eigentlich voll gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich komme am besten mit MapSource klar, wird aber nicht mehr von Garmin unterstützt und
es gibt keine updates mehr dafür.
BaseCamp ist aber auch ok.

Das Trikot sieht gut aus, Lars Entwurf gefällt mir aber besser!
Noch mal kurz zu IG, LBC und sonstigen Abkürzungen, ich mag sowas nicht, kann keine Sau was mit anfangen!
Zu einer Interessen Gemeinschaft gehört für mich auch mehr als gemeinsames Radeln!
Außerdem finde ich IG, LBC irgendwie doof, sorry!
MTB Braunschweig-Elm drückt alles aus was uns verbindet.


----------



## roundround (18. Juli 2014)

Geiles Trikot, keine Abkürzungen! 
Außer MTB .

Bei basecamp kann man mit den Karten von openmtbmap auch sehen was Pfad ist (path oder pth) und was ein breiterer weg (trk)


----------



## coddatec (18. Juli 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz zu IG, LBC und sonstigen Abkürzungen, ich mag sowas nicht, kann keine Sau was mit anfangen!





roundround schrieb:


> keine Abkürzungen!
> Außer MTB .



Genau meine Meinung, wozu Abkzg., wenn es auch ausgeschrieben geht?

MfG,
Lars


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Juli 2014)

marlinde schrieb:


> hi *jens* & *martin*,
> 
> zu dem thema trailablage habe ich mal eine andere frage.
> 
> ...


*Marlinde*:
Die Arbeit hat mich leider etwas gefordert, deshalb kann ich jetzt erst jetzt auf deine Frage reagieren.

Ich habe meine Trails in basecamp dokumentiert. Die Trails sind in den jeweiligen Regionen zusammengefasst, z.B Gifhorn,Wolfsburg und die anderen Höhezüge und Braunschweig in Stadtbereiche. Da meine Trails in Nordsüd-Richtung von Gifhorn/Wolfsburg bis Oderwald gehen und in Ostwest-Richtung vom Ostelm bis Stadtgrenze Braunschweig/Peine, kann ich natürlich schnell eine Strecke zusammenbauen, aber halt nur mit Navi abfahren, da ich manche Trails vielleicht vor zwei-drei Jahren gefahren bin, deshalb finde ich es auch beeindruckend wie *Jens* den Elm beherrscht. Wenn ich meine Strecken plane und sage es müssen ca. 60-65 km sein, wähle ich halt Feld-u.Waldautobahnen als Zubringer zu den Spots, um in dem gewählten Zeitfenster zu bleiben, halt max. 3:30 bis 4 Stunden Fahrzeit. In den Spots muss ich natürlich wissen wie meist dort der Untergrund seien wird, weil dass den Schnitt deutlich nach unten zieht und dann soll es noch eine ausgewogen Strecke sein, am besten als Rundkurs, damit man einen Trail nicht zweimal fährt. Wenn ich dieses und noch andere Dinge wie Höhenmeter andere Strecke als letzte Ausfahrt mit einfließen lasse, mache ich so eine Strecke nicht in zehn Minuten, trotz meiner Bibliothek;steckt ein gewisser Aufwand darin.

Bei dem Trikotname


coddatec schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung, wozu Abkzg., wenn es auch ausgeschrieben geht?
> 
> MfG,
> Lars



nennen wir uns halt *MTB-Herzogstum Braunschweig*, da wären alle Höhenzüge um Braunschweig vertreten und sogar Teile vom Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juli 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> nennen wir uns halt *MTB-Herzogstum Braunschweig*, da wären alle Höhenzüge um Braunschweig vertreten und sogar Teile vom Harz.



Etwas steif, geht aber auch!
Besser als IG, LBC, MTV, USB, RTL etc.


----------



## schleppi (19. Juli 2014)

Macht doch einfach MTB Braunschweiger Land . Wenn ich oder wir fahren, dann planen wir vorher ne grobe Richtung und dann gehts los grins, vorallem im Harz dann schaut man halt welche Trails man findet und fährt die ab. Man muss dann halt nur zwischendurch mal schauen wo man ist und die Richtung ändern um wieder zurück zu kommen. Da sollte man aber gerade im Harz mit GPS ausgestattet sein, der ist ja nun doch ein wenig weitläufiger. Wobei wir letztens jemanden kennengelernt haben der uns dann durchs Oberharzer Wasserregal geführt hat war ne schöne Tour mit ner Runde Biken in der Okertalsperre, da diese ja nur gut 30% Füllstand hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juli 2014)

*Schleppi* hört sich auch gut an, denn auch dieses Logo vermittelt, dass man nicht nur im Elm unterwegs ist.
Bei meinen Ausfahrten muss ich dieses leider etwas genauer planen, da alle Beteiligten an dem Sonntag nur ein begrenztes Zeitfenster zur Verfügung haben, wegen Familie und so. Wenn ich auch Neuland mit in die Touren einflechte, was ich in jeder Tour versuche, ist es oft genug schwer, abzuschätzen wieviel Zeit man dafür benötigt. Ohne Planung halt nur alleine, wenn Zeit keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juli 2014)

Habe mal wieder was vergessen, meinem Alter halt geschuldet. Mit *Jens* werden ich im Elm nochmal neue Wege versuchen, um die Gruppe nicht ganz zu fordern. Ich freue mich schon darauf, denn einigen Sachen sind noch offen.


----------



## sonic123 (19. Juli 2014)

Findet morgen eine Ausfahrt statt? Oder sind alle im Freibad


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Martin hat einen Wettkampf und ich werde Martin anfeuern. 
Somit fallen wir zwei aus, vielleicht organisiert ihr euch mal ausnahmsweise ohne uns?
Ich war heute früh mit dem Renner unterwegs, 80km 650hm und ekelhaftem Wind, gefühlt immer von vorne
Ein guter Schnitt war nicht möglich
Jetzt bin ich platt!
Schönes WE
Schön machen
Jens


----------



## schleppi (19. Juli 2014)

Martin wann sind ca die Wechsel wenn ich keinen Auftrag hab komme ich wie versprochen rum. Deine Frau dann am Wechsel?


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Schleppi*,
ich reagiere erst jetzt, da Geburtstagsnachfeier mit Familie. Klamotten gepackt und Luft kontrolliert; es kann morgen los gehen. Ich muss leider schon sehr früh da sein, weil ich mich ggf. nachnennen muss, falls meine Erstmeldung nicht registriert wurde. Der Start beginnt um 11:15 und dann in Abständen von 15 Minuten die nächsten Wellen. Meine Frau wird zum Start dabei sein. Ich danke schon mal Daniela, Jens und Dir für eure Unterstützung, dann muss ich mich wohl richtig anstrengen.


----------



## schleppi (20. Juli 2014)

Na dann will ich mal zusehen das ich runter komme, wie gesagt muss schauen was die Arbeit sagt hab Notdienst. Falls jemand dort nen Parkplatz Problem hat Bescheid sagen, dann kann er im Notfall bei mir in Mascherode in der Einfahrt parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute, wie sieht es mit Bergeroberer Bergbezwinger aus ! Ganz ohne BS MTB LCB etc.! Vielleicht noch ein BS Logo oder sowas drauf!


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2014)

Ich melde mich von der Hitzeschlacht zurück, war leider meine schlechteste Zeit am Heidberg, mal sehen wie die anderen sich in meiner Altersklasse geschlagen haben. Ich bedanke mich nochmals für die tatkräftige Unterstützung von Daniela,Britta, Jens,Pierre und Florian. *Jens* obwohl ich in Salzgitter nicht starten wollte, bin ich dabei und werde Dir einige Kniffe für deinen ersten Triathlon mitgeben. Dann freue ich mich auch auf ein bischen RR-Training wieder zu dritt. Wegen der Illustration des Trikot habe ich meinen Schwager mit ins Boot genommen, mal sehen was er als Grafigdesigner zusammenbastelt. Freue mich auf Mittwoch, wird vielleicht diesmal wieder staub trocken sein, wie im April.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Juli 2014)

Schade hab gerade gesehen das der Volkstriahtlon in SZ am 31.8 ist! Da bin ich noch im Urlaub! Sonst hätte ich mich als Gaudi auch angemeldet! 
RR-Training immer wieder gern! Bin für alles zu haben und geh dabei auch an mein körperliches Limit! Renner ist aber eben bei Teo! Bekomme ichverst am We wieder! 
Martin auch wenn du unzufrieden bist bekommst du von mir vollen Respekt! Bei diesem Wetter diese körperliche Leistung! Top!


----------



## schleppi (20. Juli 2014)

Martin auch wenn du nicht ganz zufrieden bist, war es trotzdem eine riesen Leistung. Wir haben einige andere gesehen die schon nicht mehr gelaufen sind sondern gegangen weil sie am Ende waren. Bei dem Wetter ist ankommen das Ziel. Ich hätte das nicht geschafft selbst wenn ich noch laufen könnte, deswegen Respekt vor dieser Leistung. Dabei war es auch nett Daniela und Jens kennen zulernen. Btw Jens wenn du meine Mail Adresse noch hast pack mich mal bitte mit in den Verteiler


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2014)

Pierre und Florian erst mal Danke, war ja heute auch ein bischen warm. Im Tri-Cup stehe ich nach Braunschweig auf Platz 7 von 16, also Mittelfeld. Die Ergebnisse von Braunschweig sind irgendwie noch nicht da. Florian gib mir deine Mailadresse als PN, dann pflege ich dich in den Verteiler mit ein und leite sie weiter an Jens. Pierre bis morgen zum Kaffee und ich finde es super, dass Du und Jens auf den Geschmack gekommen seit, ich glaube ein Triathlon ist ein sehr vielseitiger Sport und man trainiert den ganzen Körper. Florian wir sehen uns am Dienstag.


----------



## schleppi (20. Juli 2014)

Martin hab ich dir geschickt. Da muss ich sagen auch wenn ich durch meine Krankheit kein Triathlon mehr machen kann so bin ich doch auf den Geschmack gekommen mir noch nen Renner zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juli 2014)

@Martin 
Sieh's doch mal von einer anderen Seite!
Bestzeit für dich bei so einer Hitzeschlacht von um und bei 35 Grad
Respekt für deine Leistung!!
Das mit Salzgitter fassen wir mal ins Auge, hab ich Bock drauf
Evtl. könnte nur Urlaub dazwischen kommen, es ist zwar nichts geplant und eigentlich kann 
ich keinen Urlaub machen.
Nur falls doch, wäre mir meine Familie wichtiger
Viele Grüße auch noch mal von Daniela an deine sehr sehr nette Frau

@roundround 
Was ist mit deiner Salzgitterrunde?
Treffpunkt müsstest du uns bekannt geben, Uhrzeit wie immer 18 Uhr. 

@all  
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Wetter sich hält und ich würde gerne am kommenden Sonntag den 27.07.2014 mit 
euch ne Runde radeln, mit einem Grillerchen danach bei mir auf dem Hof. 
Ich bitte bis Freitag um feste Zusagen.
Bratwurst & Krautsalat besorge ich, Bierchen und andere Getränke habe ich auch am Start.
Ihr brauch nichts mitbringen, es sei denn ihr habt andere Wünsche. 
Die Strecke werde ich einkürzen um nicht schon die meisten mit 90km abzuschrecken. 
So um die 60km denke ich sollten genügen.
Bei Regenwetter würde ich absagen, macht dann keinen Sinn. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2014)

*Jens* ich sage schon mal für Sonntag zu. Susanne würde gern auch dazustossen, zum Grillen. 
*Florian* freut mich, dass dich RR-fahren auch interessiert, denn ich glaube beide Arten von Radsport MTB- und RR-fahren haben ihre Berechtigung. Im MTB-Profi-Bereich fahren alle RR für die Kraftausdauer und MTB für die Technik und Schnellkraft. 
*Jens* Du solltest vielleicht Stevo 1989 per PN anfragen, wenn Roundround sich nicht meldet; für Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juli 2014)

Ich baue erst mal auf roundround, er hatte sich ja gleich angeboten!
Stevo säge spätestens morgen an.
Danke für die Zusage
Bis jetzt sind Martin, Pierre, Jan und ich am Start
Alles Weitere im Laufe der Woche!


----------



## Moga (20. Juli 2014)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## roundround (20. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch 18 Uhr in Salzgitter Bad am 	Bahnhof?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juli 2014)

Alles klar Bennet!

Ok Salzgitter Bad am Bahnhof, schreib noch ne Mail das alle wissen wo es losgeht
Gib noch mal die Eckdaten an, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## marlinde (20. Juli 2014)

*jens* - sehr schöne aktion mit der sonntagsrunde und dem grillen. wäre sehr gerne dabei, muss aber leider absagen, da wir ab mittwoch für ein paar tage im urlaub im norden sind ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2014)

Super, freu mich drauf, absolutes Neuland. 35 min von Waggum weg, halt wie Elm. Mal sehen ob ich die Gopro mitnehme; da wir Trails im Salzgitterraum noch nicht haben und um dieses Revier auch anderen schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## roundround (20. Juli 2014)

Die war jetzt nicht für Mittwoch geplant. 
47,5 km 545m hoch.
Die trails dort erfordern etwas mehr Kraft. Ihr werdet es sehen. 
Schaffen wir das oder soll ich reduzieren?

Gruß!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juli 2014)

Halte die Runde mal so bei 30 - 35 km, das reicht für einen Mittwoch. 
Ansonsten wird das zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (20. Juli 2014)

Kein Problem, da gibt es eine Abkürzung. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juli 2014)

Na dann passt ja alles
Bis Mittwoch


----------



## d-zorg (21. Juli 2014)

SZ Höhenzug? Klasse, super Idee.  Da kenne ich, wie die meisten hier, fast noch gar nichts. Bin sehr gespannt.

Ansonsten... Martin, auch von mir "Hut ab". Das war wirklich kein Geschenk gestern bei den Temperaturen (und Luftfeuchtigkeit). Ich war gestern mit den Jungs und Mädels aus Schöningen unterwegs. Elmumrundung... 70 km mit 1100 hm waren es am Ende. Am Ende des Tages war ich bei deutlich über 7 Liter Getränk für den gesamten Tag. 

Den 27.07. muss ich noch prüfen. Melde mich rechtzeitig. Danke trotzdem im Voraus.


----------



## roundround (21. Juli 2014)

Von wo aus startet ihr denn mit dem Auto?


----------



## feeelix (21. Juli 2014)

Morgen,



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *...*
> nennen wir uns halt *MTB-Herzogstum Braunschweig*, ...


Gefällt mir! (Aber bitte ohne das "s".) Und man wäre eigentlich wieder bei blau-gelb. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzogtum_Braunschweig (Ja, ich bin ja schon still.). MTB-Löwen?

Nach SZ-Bad (gerade zum Bahnhof *lach*) kann man sehr gut mit der Bahn fahren inklusive Rad. Habe ich schon mal gemacht. Bismarckturm, Hasenspring, Bärenkopf fallen mir ein. Viel Spaß. Ich kann nicht.

Sonntag (27.) müsste ich mir Ausgang verdienen. Mal sehen.

Gruß

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juli 2014)

MTB-Löwen, sehr geil!!
MTB Braunschweiger Löwen, oder MTB Braunschweiger Jungs?


----------



## tippman (21. Juli 2014)

Bei der Mittwochsrunde in SZ bin ich mit dabei. SZ-Höhenzug steht schon seit Jahren auf meiner ToDo-Liste. Danke schon mal für die Orga vorab. Frage: Gibt es von den Lokals noch einen Parkplatztip? Wo parkt man am Besten?

Für die Sonntagsrunde mit anschließendem Grillen muss ich leider absagen. Auch wenn ich die Idee sehr geil finde.


----------



## DerFrieda (21. Juli 2014)

Mittwoch würde ich auch gerne versuchen dabei zusein.
...schließe mich tippman an...Parkplatztip?


----------



## feeelix (21. Juli 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> MTB-Löwen, sehr geil!!


Freue mich über das Gefallen. 


Shampoo schrieb:


> MTB Braunschweiger Löwen


Das wäre ja doppelt gemoppelt. Löwe = Braunschweig. 


Shampoo schrieb:


> MTB Braunschweiger Jungs?


Damit wärst Du aber wieder richtig drin in der Südkurve. 

Fällt mir gerade ein: Bei und um Berlin gibt es 'ne Truppe, die nennen sich "Eisenschweinkader". Wohl weil sie gern wie die Wildschweine durch die Wälder düsen, aber halt mit dem "Eisenschwein" (vgl. "Drahtesel"). 

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (21. Juli 2014)

Ne, Braunschweiger Jungs und Löwen finde ich nicht so toll.

Der Zug in Salzgitter kommt schon 17.20 an, deswegen meine Frage ob jemand fährt.
Zwischen
4 und 6 abends mit einem Rad auf der Route bs Salzgitter im Zug ist auch ein besonderes Erlebnis. 

Hab jetzt auf 35km eingedampft.
Dann verpassen wir ein paar geile trails aber beim nächsten Mal vielleicht;-)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juli 2014)

Ich sitze auf der Haupttribüne
Löwen = BS sehe ich auch so, bin ja da geboren.
Nur Löwen = auch München und auch Rhein-Neckar Löwen?
Die werden zwar kaum durch den Elm radeln, es gibt sie aber!?


----------



## feeelix (21. Juli 2014)

Wer seine Trail-Kenntnisse der Welt kundtun möchte oder Zeit für das Hobby "Kartograph" findet, der kann sich doch auch bei openstreetmap (openbikemap oder openmtbmap sind doch Ableger davon, oder?) einbringen. (Ich hätte da viel Spaß dran, habe aber die Zeit aber derzeit nicht)

Eben habe ich dort mal was "angemerkt": http://www.openstreetmap.org/note/203022

Es gibt, meine ich, lokale Gruppen, die sich ab und an zusammensetzen oder sicher auch "vor Ort" begeben und dann solche "Hinweise aus der Bevölkerung" checken und in osm eintragen. Natürlich fehlt hier die Info "mannshohe Brennnesseln von Mai bis Juli" oder "ritzeltiefer Matsch im Spätherbst".

Grüße

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juli 2014)

Für Sonntag würde ich 74km mit 1200hm vorschlagen?
Das sollte für jeden machbar sein.
Rastmöglichkeiten 22km, 40km, 55km oder 58km je nach Bedarf.
Mit Pausen sind wir 6 - 7 Std. unterwegs, später als 10 Uhr sollten wir also
nicht losfahren, eher früher.
Wenn die Strecke zu lang sein sollte, kann ich den Ostteil rausnehmen und beliebig verkürzen.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Edit:
Start bei mir, Dusche und WC im Umkleidebereich meiner Mitarbeiter vorhanden!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Juli 2014)

@Shampoo 
Hört sich machbar an! Sollten aber ruhig etwas eher los! Soll ja warm bleiben und wir wollen ja noch etwas zusammen sitzen oder? Das wird ne Gaudi! 
Wegen Mittwoch muss ich leider absagen bin auf dem Burgplatz etwas Kultur!


----------



## coddatec (21. Juli 2014)

Hi Jens,
ich bin Sonntag auch dabei (finde ich richtig cool von Dir ), früher als 9:30Uhr los müsste für mich aber nicht unbedingt sein, ist ja schließlich Wochenende und da frühstücke ich gerne mal ausgiebig mit der Familie ;-) . Schließe mich da aber der Mehrheit an.
Sollte es noch Anreisende auf dem Weg aus BS Nord-West Richtung Sickte geben, kann ich entweder eine Mitfahrgelegengheit anbieten, oder würde mich ggf. woanders mit anschließen. Muss ja nicht jeder mit seinem Auto kommen.

Mittwoch bin ich auch dabei @roundround: Soll ich Dich mitnehmen?

Greetz,
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (21. Juli 2014)

Ich finde übrigens als "Teamnamen" auf dem Trikot

*MTB Löwen
Braunschweig*​garnicht so schlecht. Da hätte Oberhutzels Schwager doch eine nette Aufgabe, hierfür ein Logo zu designen.
Vielleicht im Stil vom Metro-Goldwyn-Mayers Löwen, der durch ein Kettenblatt hindurch brüllt.


----------



## roundround (21. Juli 2014)

Im Salzgitter würde ich am Bahnhof Salzgitter-Bad parken.
Dann muss man am Ende nur noch runter rollen. 

Wie es da konkret mit Gratis Parkmöglichkeiten aussieht kann ich euch leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Ist man hier paar Stunden nicht online, weil ich eine sportive Ausfahrt Braunschweig-Bremen Braunschweig, mit dem Krad machen musste, trotz 12 km Stau unter 3 Stunden, ist hier ein reges Treiben.

*D-zorg* noch mal besten Dank für die unterstützenden Worte.

*feeelix* sehr gute Namensgebung MTB Braunschweiger Löwen, könnte ich auch mit leben, mit Jungs weniger, da ich hoffe es stoßen noch mehr sportive Frauen, wie Corinna dazu.



feeelix schrieb:


> Wer seine Trail-Kenntnisse der Welt kundtun möchte oder Zeit für das Hobby "Kartograph" findet, der kann sich doch auch bei openstreetmap (openbikemap oder openmtbmap sind doch Ableger davon, oder?) einbringen. (Ich hätte da viel Spaß dran, habe aber die Zeit aber derzeit nicht)
> 
> Eben habe ich dort mal was "angemerkt": http://www.openstreetmap.org/note/203022
> 
> ...



... mannshohe Brennesseln und hochwasserüberflute Trails, obwohl diese voll Bock bringen, wenn man sie intuitiv noch fahren kann. In meinem Erstberuf bin ich Vermessungstechniker und habe mich auch bei openstreet angemeldet, weil ich die Karte mit einigen Trails vervollständigen wollte, bin aber damit nicht klar gekommen; jetzt muss man halt auf diese Pfade verzichten oder mit mir mitfahren.

*Roundround*: Parkplatzmöglichkeiten am Startpunkt wären schon interessant, denn Salzgitter ist für mich outback.

*Jens* ich freue mich, dass Du meinem Rat gefolgt bist und die Strecke etwas gekürzt hast. Ich glaubne die Streckenlänge und Höhenmeterzahl ist für alle aus der Gruppe machbar und keiner muss beim Grillen liegen, *Pierre* kennt sich damit aus.


----------



## roundround (21. Juli 2014)

Direkt am Bahnhof gibt es alle möglichen Supermärkte. Da kann man bestimmt parken.

Ich würde den Parkplatz an Lidl vorschlagen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2014)

Danke.
*Coddatec* ich gib deine Idee mit Zahnrad und Löwen weiter.


----------



## schleppi (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich Mittwoch etwas früher aus der Firma komme dann bin ich dabei. Muss ich mal schauen wann ich Feierabend machen kann. Sonntag würde ich gerne mitkommen bin mir aber im Moment nicht ganz sicher ob ich die1200 Hm schaffe mit Training usw war in letzter Zeit nicht viel.


----------



## d-zorg (21. Juli 2014)

Zur Sonntagsausfahrt: Zusage kann ich leider NOCH nicht geben. Ich arbeite dran.

Aber trotzdem eine Anmerkung zur geplanten Strecke:
Wir sind gestern (bei 35°C) auch ca. 75 km bei 1100 hm gefahren im Elm. Start war 9:30 Uhr und wir waren erst nach 17:15 Uhr wieder am Startpunkt zurück. Langsam warem wir auch nicht gerade... vergleichbar mit dem Tempo in unserer Gruppe hier. Zum Mittagesen waren wir allerdings eine knappe Stunde eingekehrt. Bereits um rund 15:30 Uhr war bei fast allen auch irgendwann die Luft raus und es wurde zur Quälerei.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin ebenso motiviert wie ihr für Sonntag. Ich will nur dezent den Hinweis geben, dass 75km bei 1200 hm keine Spazierfahrt mehr sind und man das nicht unterschätzen sollte, wenn man danach noch Grillen will.  
Die Strecke jederzeit abkürzen zu können klingt daher vernünftig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juli 2014)

Martin, sag du noch mal das hier viel Traffic ist während du nach Bremen donnerst
Ich war heute ne kleine 10er Runde Laufen, 5:30er Schnitt nix besonderes!
Temperaturen waren im Gegensatz zu gestern ja eher kühl, war trotzdem bockschwer!
Deshalb noch mal großen Respekt für deinen Wettkampf gestern!
Ich war nur kurz ein Dach ausmessen und Kim abholen und komme mit dem lesen nicht nach
Ihr werdet nicht glauben wo.....
Ich war bei Felix ausmessen und beraten, sein Schwiegervater ist schon lange Kunde von mir!
Klein ist die Welt manchmal schon.

Lars, ich freue mich das du wieder mit am Strat bist, insbesondere am Sonntag
Guter Logo Vorschlag, bin mal gespannt was draus wird!!

Daniel, arbeite gut am Sonntag

Florian, ich denke das Tempo wird am Sonntag moderat gehalten. Abschätzen kannst aber nur du das.

Normen, was geht bei dir ab?
Lange nichts gehört, alles klar bei Dir??

@all 
Ich halte die Strecke für gut machbar, kürze aber gerne ein wenn die Mehrheit das wünscht?
Frühstück ist schon was feines, ich denke aber das wir um 9 Uhr los sollten.
Treffen da ab 8:30 Uhr beim mir, Kaffee gibt's natürlich auch!
Wenn keiner meckert würde ich die Zeit so festlegen wollen.


----------



## schleppi (21. Juli 2014)

Ok wenn Sonntag arbeitsmäßig nichts anliegt bin ich dabei. Im Notfall zwischendurch abdrehen oder so kann ich immer noch. Aber wer nicht wagt der hat keinen Spaß.​


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juli 2014)

Abdrehen ist nicht gut, wir fahren zusammen los und kommen zusammen wieder an!
Da hilft nur durchbeißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (21. Juli 2014)

Jens, wenn bei Dir im Kühlschrank noch ein wenig Platz ist, würde ich zum Grillen noch ein paar Feta-Käse mit Zwieben und evtl. gefüllte Pilze mitbringen, damit wir uns nicht nur von Würschtln ernähren müssen.

Wäre nur gut, wenn ich dann Samstag wüsste, wie viele es insgeamt werden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juli 2014)

Klar ist da noch Platz!
Ich wollte bist Freitag wissen wer mit am Start ist, muss am Samstag ja einkaufen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2014)

Jens die Richterin in Bremen kannte ich leider nicht. 1 Punkt. Auf dem Rückweg habe den Sachverständigen vergessen und die bunten Schilder bei max. 280 als Hinweise kurz wahrgenommen. Mich hat keiner überholt und der eine Daimler ist bei 250 in den Begrenzer gegangen, ich habe ihn dann nicht mehr gesehen.
Meine Mitstreiter am Sonntag haben auch gekämpft, immerhin 119/250 und 68 im Schwimmen, kann man mit leben.

Florian ich wollte für die Sonntagsausfahrt meine Gopro mitnehmen, dann ist es mir auch lieber das Tempo ist gesittet, sonst muss ich im liegen grillen.


----------



## schleppi (21. Juli 2014)

Kriegen wir schon hin. Ich bringe selbstverständlich auch meine cam mit. Brauche ja immer Nachschub für meine Video sammlung


----------



## DerFrieda (21. Juli 2014)

Ach wie gerne würde ich aber Sonntag geht nicht...weiß auch nicht ob 75 km so spontan klappen würden!

Mittwoch sollte aber klappen. Hab frei "bekommen". 18 Uhr ist zwar sportlich aber muss halt. 

Bin gespannt...! Freu mich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2014)

Super, dann bin ich auch mal im Film.


----------



## roundround (21. Juli 2014)

Der Druck euch eine schöne Tour zu bieten wird immer schlimmer...


----------



## schleppi (21. Juli 2014)

Ja dann kannst Du dich auch mal betrachten. Siehste Martin in meinem Profil hier ist der Link zu meinem YouTube Kanal da ist das neueste Harz Video on. Wo wir in der okertalsperre sind


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2014)

Die Messlatte von Jens seinen Touren liegt natürlich hoch, aber wir haben noch keinem den Kopf abgerissen, sondern der Einsatz zählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (21. Juli 2014)

Berg auf moderat und bergab technisch anspruchsvoll  Das wäre es lach


----------



## roundround (21. Juli 2014)

Kennt ihr euch da gar nicht aus alle?


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2014)

*Roundround* mit dem MTB Null, Krad alle Ecken wo es kurvig ist.

*Florian* habe mir dein Video angeschaut, der Trail bei 2:30 an der Talsperre kommt super rüber, warum bist Du nicht in den Tümpel Okertalsperre reingefahren, dass wäre ein Gaudi gewesen, hätte Pierre gesagt.


----------



## schleppi (21. Juli 2014)

Von den Temperaturen her wäre das gegangen, allerdings sind wir an der talsperre gestartet und dann Richtung clausthal durchs oberharzer wasserregal. Wir hatten unterwegs ja den Klaus kennen gelernt und der wohnt dort und kennt die Gegend wie kaum ein anderer. Als wir uns getroffen haben und kurz erzählt haben bot er sich gleich als Guide an. War ein klasse Tag allerdings war ich hinterher am Ende.


----------



## schleppi (22. Juli 2014)

So Sonntag bin ich dann doch nicht dabei ich habe gerade bei uns im Kalender gesehen das dort die spielemeile in BS ist. Da die Leute das parken immer noch nicht gelernt haben muss ich da arbeiten.


----------



## feeelix (22. Juli 2014)

coddatec schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht im Stil vom Metro-Goldwyn-Mayers Löwen, der durch ein Kettenblatt hindurch brüllt.


Gefällt mir.
(Und ich spendiere noch den Bindestrich: MTB-Löwen. Sonst müsste ich mir den da ja selbst nachträglich draufsticken, und das will ich nicht.)

Forza

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (22. Juli 2014)

boah Männers.... da ist mann die letzten Tage mal nicht online und ich muss mich erstmal reinlesen. 
Für Mittwoch muss ich leider absagen, bekomme nämlich nen neues Auto. Natürlich fahrradfreundlich und hundefreundlich. 

Sonntag ist die Familie am Kikka... 

Wünsche euch viel Spaßbei der Tour.

Greetz


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juli 2014)

Schade Henning.


----------



## lary (22. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist Sonntag auch Spielemeile angesagt, meine Tochter hat einen Auftritt. Hatte mich schon auf's Grillen gefreut.


----------



## roundround (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hab jetzt keine Mail mehr geschickt, aber 18 Uhr in Salzgitter Bad auf dem Lidl Parkplatz?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juli 2014)

Ja 18 Uhr, wo ist denn der Lidl Parkplatz?
Ist der beim Bahnhof?
Ich habe nur den Bahnhof mit Parkplatz gesehen, in der Pertershagener Straße!
Ist das richtig?
Ne Mail wäre schon cool gewesen und etwas genauer auch.
Maps sagt das Lidl "An der Erzbahn" ist?
Meist du das?


----------



## roundround (23. Juli 2014)

Mein Google maps sagt: ab der ecke “an der erzbahn“ und “breslauer Straße“. Da sei wohl ein lidl.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juli 2014)

So die Mittwochsrunde ist wieder zu Hause.
Gesund und munter, wie immer.
Waren dann doch 38km mit 820hm und das in diesem "Huckel"
Schnitt habe ich nicht, Garmin Akku hat schlapp gemacht.
Schöne Trails da in SZ, das steht mal fest
Dank an unseren Guide Niels, coole Strecke. 
Da müssen wir öfter hin, vielleicht zeigt uns Stevo mal sein Revier?

Guts Nächtle
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juli 2014)

So ich melde mich auch mal zurück. *Roundround* war eine geile Strecke und die Trails ließen sich trotz der Wurzelpassagen super fahren. Ich habe den Salzgitterhöhenzug doch unterschätzt, denn mit dem Krad bläst man da ruck zuck durch, doch mit dem MTB, auf knapp 38 km und 890 Hm (Navi), Tacho ( 840 Hm), like Elm, super; kann mich Jens nur anschließen, war definitiv nicht das letzte Mal. Bilder und Strecke werde ich in Kürze nachreichen. Mit dem Filmchen müsst ihr euch noch ein wenig gedulden. Auch so, nach meinen Navi war es 14,7 Schnitt bei 2:34 reiner Fahrzeit.

Bis Sonntag und 300 hm mehr und doppelte Strecke, in gut fünf Stunden weggeraspelt.


----------



## coddatec (23. Juli 2014)

Bin auch wieder zurück,  es war wirklich eine coole Runde die es in sich hatte.
Bis Sonntag.


----------



## roundround (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß! 
Ich finde den Schnitt für das Gelände ziemlich in Ordnung.

es macht echt Spaß mit euch zu fahren.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juli 2014)

*Nils* hat es  , auch wenn nur ein Teil von uns dabei waren, sind wir glaube ich eine super Truppe. Ich freue mich auch darüber, dass sich viele einbringen, was ich mir gewünscht habe. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt sollte Jens oder auch ich, die Höhenmeter der Ausfahrt nochmals mit der Topo-Karte bestimmen, damit man weiss was ein gewartet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2014)

Moin Männer,

hab mir mal auf BaseCamp angesehen wo wir überhaupt gewesen sind.
Dabei hab ich mir das Höhenprofil angesehen!
Kein Wunder, dass das in die Beine geht
Rampen deutlich über 20%, 7 x rauf & runter und laut BaseCamp 894hm
Pierre würde sagen, man war das ne Gaudi
Für eine Feierabendrunde schon nicht schlecht
War aber sehr geil da, in dem "kleinen Huckel".


----------



## roundround (24. Juli 2014)

Ohne den kettenriss wären wir doch super durch gekommen.  

Das muss man als Training sehen.
So können wie auch mal ein paar hm treten


----------



## tippman (24. Juli 2014)

War echt ne super Runde (Trails als auch die Leute)!  Und das war ja gerade mal der nördliche Teil vom SZ-Höhenzug. Vielleicht gibts im südlichen Teil auch noch das ein oder andere Schmankerl zu entdecken...


----------



## feeelix (24. Juli 2014)

coddatec schrieb:


> ... Swantje wird zum Grillen mit den beiden kleinen Mädels auch vorbeikommen. Großes dankeschön vorab schonmal an Jens.


Oh, wenn das familientauglich ist ..... ??? Wie klein sind die denn? Habe 3 und fast 5 zu bieten.

Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

So ich habe meine erste Arbeit abgeleistet. Da ich in der Ausfahrt ein bischen Stress hatte, da ich zum einen den Wegen folgen musste, um nicht abzufliegen und zum anderen die Wegpunkte, immerhin 33 stetzen musste und die Kamera bedient habe, hoffe ich doch, dass ich die Strecke vollständig beschrieben habe.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/271...htenberg-burg/#/z12/52.08604,10.31152/terrain

*Nils* hast Du die ersten Trails für deine Bibliothek. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich hochgeladen. Filmaterial muss ich erst aufbereiten und zusammenstellen. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Bilder und natürlich hatte ich keine Zecke


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

Das freut mich ja zweimal.


----------



## roundround (24. Juli 2014)

Wer hat Lust mal ein paar Sprünge zu üben? Ich habe da immer Schiss  .
Ich kenne auch eine Location, wo man in aller Ruhe üben kann. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2014)

Prinzipiell spricht da nichts gegen, bisschen Technik-Training wäre mal was!
Mit Jan und Sebastian hätten wir auch richtig gute Trainer dabei.
Müsste mal mal organisieren.
Wenn Normen mal wieder auftaucht, haben wir auch einen DH Experten dabei.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. Juli 2014)

Technik würde ich auch mitmachen! Wird bestimmt ein Gaudi!


----------



## roundround (24. Juli 2014)

Evtl fahre ich morgen mal zu dem platz und schicke euch ein Foto. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2014)

Mir würde da der Nussberg zu einfallen,?
Lechlumer Holz würde auch gehen, da sind wir schon mal rumgekurvt.


----------



## roundround (24. Juli 2014)

Lechlum ist es , so groß ist bs scheinbar nicht.
Den Platz habe ich mal zufällig gefunden und will da noch mal hin.
Ist von mir aus eine lustige Runde.


----------



## lary (24. Juli 2014)

Technik finde ich auch super, wäre mal ne Abwechslung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkekhan (24. Juli 2014)

An der Fahrtechnik-Geschichte hätte ich auch Interesse. Alles was nichts mit Balance über 2-3s zu tun hat. An Springen besteht kein Interesse.

Falls jmd von den Fortgeschrittenen Plätze sucht zum Spitzkehren üben (echte Kehren mit Hinterrad versetzen) dann mal beim Zick-Zack-Weg (Ich meine so heißt er) in Schulenberg vorbeigucken. Bin gestern zufällig endlich mal vorbeigekommen (Bei bikemap schon öfter angeguckt) und bin kläglich gescheitert. Etwa 1/3 kann man "einfach" durchfahren würde ich sagen - vorausgesetzt man kriegt den engen Radius beim gegebenen Gefälle und Untergrund hin. 15 Kehren sind es insgesamt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

Mein Fully ist wohl für Sprünge eher nicht geeignet, weges des Leichtbaus, da muss ich dann wohl auf mein Hardtail zurückgreifen. Ich glaube aber es macht bei mir eher Sinn mit den Grundlagen zu beginnen, wie auf der Stelle stehen und Hinterrad um 90° zu versetzen und wahrscheinlich noch vieles mehr.


----------



## coddatec (24. Juli 2014)

Im Ölper Holz bzw. Lammer Holz gibt es auch ein paar "Bombenkrater" zum Anliegerfahren und springen üben.


----------



## Monkekhan (24. Juli 2014)

Auf der Stelle stehen ist reine Fleißarbeit. Man muss sich nur vor oder nach einer Tour (oder auch zwischendurch in der Mittagspause) einfach Zeit nehmen und sowas üben. Bei mir beschränkt sich sowas auf gaanz langsames vorwärts fahren - Geschwindigkeit wenige cm/s. Sitzend noch langsamer, tut man aufm anspruchsvolleren Trail aber selten.
Und das ist dann die Grundlage zum Hinterrad versetzen. Hab sowas letztes Jahr mal kurz angefangen. Mit Klickpedalen eig kein Problem, weil einem das Rad hinten nicht wegfliegen kann. Dummerweise musste ich dann aber beim Landen den Fuß absetzen, weil eben die Balance fehlt^^

Aber gibt ja noch Sachen wie Bremsen, Kurven fahren (wo es auch 2-3 Techniken gibt meine ich) oder Hinternisse überwinden (bis zum Bunnyhop für dicke Bäume - dann musst du nichtmehr ständig mit der Säge losfahren^^)


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

MTB fahren ist ja nur Ausgleichssport und eigentlich nur ab September bis April, werde vielleicht mal wie Daniel ein Wochenendkurs im Harz machen. Ich bin ja nicht so ein eingefleischter MTBler wie ihr.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2014)

September bis April?
Das haben wir wohl geändert
So lange mache ich das auch noch nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

Da hast Du recht. Die 3500 km in diesem Jahr steht es fast 50/50 MTB/RR.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist es fast gedrittelt
1000km MtB, 1000km RR und 1300km Laufen


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade in mein Trainingsplan geschaut, für dieses Jahr. Laufen sieht schlecht aus 237 km , 3616 km Rad , 57 km Schwimmen. Beim Laufen muss ich nächstes Jahr mehr Gas geben. Im Jahr 2012 wo ich parallel zum Triathlon noch beim Gifhorn Cup gelaufen bin kam ich auf 1200 km im Jahr.


----------



## roundround (24. Juli 2014)

@coddatec 
 Wo denn im ölper Holz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Nils*,
hier hast Du die Koordinaten  52°11'37.32"N 10°32'32.64"E von Kuhlen im Lechlumer Holz.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (24. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen. Habe hier ständig mitgelesen und gespannt verfolgt was ihr so ableistet. Respekt dafür!!!! Ich bin in meinem Job leider sehr projektgebunden und würde öfter gerne der Runde wie im Winter beitreten doch im Moment ist das einfach nicht machbar. Trotzdem sitz ich immer noch aufm Sattel und habe die letzten Wochen am WE die Bike-Parks gerockt! Ich seh mich mich allerdings nicht in der Lage 75km am Tag abzureißen und dann ne Party zu feiern! Also wünsch ich euch alles gute für den Sonntag!!!! Wenn immer noch Interesse besteht mal einen Park zu besuchen kann ich euch sicher eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Für alles anderes bin ich diese Saison sicher raus. Es sei denn ihr gebt euch auf mein "Reiseradler-easy-chillin" bzw. "Wenns-drauf-ankommt-rocken" Niveau runter...... 

Beste Grüße an alle und RIDE ON!


----------



## coddatec (24. Juli 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> @coddatec
> Wo denn im ölper Holz?


Grob zwischen Kanzlerfeld, Bundesallee und nördlich des Lehndorfer Sportplatzes.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube die Trailstrecken liegen im Ölper Holz bei den Koordinaten, bin ich dort auch schon mal gefahren. Unter Google earth schauen  52°16'49.05"N 10°27'48.48"E.


----------



## d-zorg (25. Juli 2014)

So, Zusage für Sonntag, Jens. Ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## roundround (25. Juli 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Nils*,
> hier hast Du die Koordinaten  52°11'37.32"N 10°32'32.64"E von Kuhlen im Lechlumer Holz.



Laut meinem track meine ich eine andere Stelle. Ich überprüfe das aber mal.


----------



## coddatec (25. Juli 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Trailstrecken liegen im Ölper Holz bei den Koordinaten, bin ich dort auch schon mal gefahren. Unter Google earth schauen  52°16'49.05"N 10°27'48.48"E.


Trailstrecken gibt es einige dort, die Wasserlöcher oder Bombenkrater die ich meine, liegen in dem gleichen kleinen Waldstück, aber eher bei den Koordinaten 52°16'44"N 10°27'34"E.
Da das Gebiet Ölper/Lammer Holz aber recht klein ist, hat man die Strecken dort in maximal 15km alle aneinandergereit. Macht aber für eine schnelle Feierabendrunde trotz allem richtig Spaß.


----------



## schleppi (25. Juli 2014)

Ich kann da immer nur empfehlen einen fahrtechnik Kurs zu machen am besten im Harz. Falls genug Leute Interesse haben bescheid sagen. Hab da Beziehungen hin und ab ner Gewissen Anzahl gibts das ausschließlich für die eigene Gruppe. Wenn es gewünscht ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juli 2014)

Florian hört sich gut an, denn wir sind mittlerweile 30 MTBler im Verteiler und da würden wir schon eine Gruppe füllen, das Interesse ist ja da. Ich wollte mit Pierre im September eh über ein verlängertes Wochenende in den Harz,  dann könnte man auch sowas machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (25. Juli 2014)

Da kann ich schleppi voll und ganz zustimmen. Habe Level 1 und 2 im April bei einem (aus meiner Sicht hervorragenden) Anbieter in Ilsenburg gemacht. Und obwohl mich das schon eine Menge weiter gebracht hat, würde ich einen Kurs dieser Art jederzeit noch einmal belegen.

Letztendlich wird man in zwei Tagen ("nur") an die richtigen Ansätze und Technik für bestimmte Situationen im Gelände herangeführt und man kann so die eigenen Fehler besser entdecken und abstellen. Das wichtigste ist die richtige Position auf dem Rad. Von dieser Basis aus werden alle weiteren Techniken eingeleitet. Dementsprechend aufmerksam sind auch die Trainer, denn diese Basis muss einfach sitzen. Die Festigung der Technik kommt sowieso erst nach dem Kurs und wird sich Jahr für Jahr besser entwicheln. Den Level 3 Kurs (Spitzkehren, etc.) bieten sie nicht ohne Grund nur für Leute an, die bereits gewisse Erfahrung haben. Für 2015 überlege ich bereits, den Kurs als Auffrischung noch einmal zu wiederholen, um das ganze noch einmal zu festigen.

Von daher wäre ich sofort dabei, wenn es terminlich passt. 

schleppi: Zu wem hast du Kontakt im Harz? Kannst du auch als private Nachricht schicken.


----------



## schleppi (25. Juli 2014)

Ich hab meine Kurse bei Karsten von Harzaktiv gemacht. Die haben das in2 Kurse aufgeteilt. Aber auch die achten sehr darauf das die Grundtechnik sitzt und nehmen sich auch Zeit für etwas schwächerere Techniker. Nebenbei haben die auch klasse geführte touren im Harz im Angebot. Bei Interesse poste ich auch gerne die HP von Karsten


----------



## d-zorg (25. Juli 2014)

Sehr gern. Auf der Seite will ich gern mal vorbei schauen.

Allgemein bin ich der Überzeugung, dass alle Fahrtechnik- und Tourenteams im Harz ihre Sache sehr gut und gewissenhaft machen.


----------



## schleppi (25. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube auch das sie alle im Harz sehr gut ausbilden. Ich hab es nicht bereut die Kurse letztes Jahr gemacht zu haben. d-zorg schau mal unter: http://www.harzaktiv.net/


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, nach ein paar Schwierigkeiten konnte ich endlich das Video von unserer Salzgitterausfahrt im IBC hochladen. Ich hoffe es gefällt, Musik ist diesmal etwas gemischt. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## Plusline (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wir wollen heute eine kleine gemütliche Abend-Runde ab 16:30 Uhr fahren. Bisher sind wir eine bunte Truppe von 6 Leuten. Start um 16:30 auf dem Nussberg ("höchster Punkt"). Die genaue Tour ist noch nicht geplant. Vielleicht Richtung Querum raus. Wer Lust hat, schließt sich einfach an, gerne auch mit Tourenvorschlag ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Juli 2014)

@Shampoo 
Das war eine sehr geile Tour! Danke dir Jens! Das Grillen war lecker und ne wirklich nette Atmosphäre! super Gastfreundlich! Gruß auch von meinen Mädels! Müssen wir wiederholen!!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juli 2014)

Sehr geile heute, alles
Die Runde, das Grillen, die Leute, einfach super
Das macht echt Laune und die Runde war nicht von Pappe
Knapp 74km, 1150hm mit einem 14,8er Schnitt.
War wohl auch etwas anstrengend, hab nach 2 Weizen leichtes Klingeln gehabt
Kommt sonst erst nach 8-10 vor
Am Mittwoch würde ich ne ruhige Runde im Elm vorbereiten, um und bei 30km.

Viele Grüße und eine schönen Sonntagabend
Jens


----------



## coddatec (27. Juli 2014)

Auch von meiner Seite und meinen Mädels nochmal ein fetten Dank für die Einladung und natürlich die super Runde heute.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juli 2014)

Super,super Tag , danke an Jens, für die Strecke und für Speis und Trank. Nach meiner gestrigen RR-Fahrt, waren nach der Tour auch meine Akkus fast leer, aber bischen Herausforderung soll ja dabei sein. Die Strecke war wieder schön zusammengestellt und einmal Elm in West-Ostrichtung und zurück, war für mich auch das erste Mal. Die Strecke bei Lucklum war Neuland, danke, ein Trail mehr in meiner Bibliothek.
Ich kann den Eindruck von Jens nur bestätigen, es hat sich eine super Truppe gefunden und egal wer mitfährt, es passt und dann harmoniert auch noch der Anhang miteinander, ein Traum, dank nochmal an Daniela. Nach meinem Tacho, obwohl er auch 73,5 km angezeigt hat, waren es 15,1 km/h Schnitt, bei der Wärme top.
Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, da mein Triathlon schon am Samstag startet und drei Ruhetage brauch ich schon.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Juli 2014)

So Jungs und Mädels, die Bilder von heute sind online. Die Strecke, die nächsten Tage, da mein Rad leider auch Wartungsbedarf hat, denn das Knarren nervt.


----------



## schleppi (28. Juli 2014)

Bring rum dein Auto ist fertig dann kann ich dein Rad anfangen


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Schleppi*, danke erst mal dafür, hole es nachher ab.  Mein Fahrrad ist jetzt dran, musste die Strecke von gestern noch aufarbeiten. *Jens* bei der Ausfahrt war noch ein Trail für mich neu, bei Samtleben, habe ich erst gesehen als ich die Strecke bereinigt habe, super.
Euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch, sollte mein Stoßdämpferlager von Fox repariert werden, werde ich übernächste Woche Hardtail fahren, auch wenn es so schön geputzt ist.


----------



## roundround (28. Juli 2014)

Wegen Mittwoch muss ich schauen ob die neue Kette bis dann angekommen ist.
Seit Mittwoch noch 2 Tourenversuche und 2 weitere Kettenrisse.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo an alle,

was machen die Beine?
Meine sind wieder gut, werde ne kleine Runde laufen.
Schön das wieder was Neues dabei war, Martin!
So langsam wird es aber eng mit "was Neuem", da müssen wir nochmal suchen gehen!
Bilder sind auch hochgeladen.

Bennet, kommst du am Mittwoch mit?
Nicht das dein Wecker wieder nicht klingelt und du eine Anreise mit nem 60ziger Schnitt hast.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Roundround*, auf dem folgendem Bild wird dein Wissen gefragt. Was für ein Rad? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1668490#comment-1172504

Die Strecke von gestern habe ich auf unserer Seite verewigt, falls andere mal Interesse haben den Elm in West-Ost-West Richtung zu bezwingen.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2722228-west-ost-west-elmdurchquerung/

Rad ist wieder fahrfähig  , oberes Dämpferlager hat gefressen , hatte gedacht es wären auch gekapselte Lager, aber Bronzelager, also regelmäßig zerlegen und abschmieren; lasse ich im Winter durch Fox warten oder ich drehe mir selbst ein neue Buchse. Das Knacken ist bei der Testfahrt auf dem Hof weg, mal sehen was es übernächsten Mittwoch für Geräusche macht, mindestens bleibt mein Hardtail sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, hat sich wieder überschnitten. Ich glaube im Elm sind noch ein paar Sachen abzuarbeiten, könnte man ggf. bei einer lockeren Ausfahrt am Sonntag nach meinem Wettkampf machen, ggf. ist Pierre dabei, denn er ist auch schmerzbefreit wenn man mal durchs Unterholz kriechen muss. Ich schicke dir mal den Track, 34 km mit 476 Hm.


----------



## Plusline (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen! Hat jemand spontan Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde? Also jetzt so?
Start in Braunschweig, Tour kann gern von dir / euch vorgeschlagen werden


----------



## wildkrokus (28. Juli 2014)

Am morgigen Dienstag, den 29.07. trefffen wir uns um 18:00 Uhr in Riddagshausen
an der Brücke bzw. Ecke,

Riddagshäuser Weg / Am Lünisch Teich
Einfach mal googlen

Gruß
Wildkrokus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Juli 2014)

Das hört,sich gut an Martin
Sollten wir ins Auge fassen
Den Track schaue ich mir nachher an, war einen 10er Laufen und anschließend eine Runde
im Heidbergsee schwimmen, sehr geil
Ich werde am Sonntag aber auch vorher einen etwas längeren Lauf machen 20-25km im Elm!
Wenn ich noch einen Marathon machen möchte, muss ich auch mal dafür trainieren

@Jan 
Dein Grillkäse schmeckt richtig gut
Leider haben wir nur eine Packung geschafft, der Rest muss in die Tonne, da nicht mehr haltbar!


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juli 2014)

Jens, war ja fast ein Triathlon, nur die Reihenfolge war falsch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Juli 2014)

Ach, ich komme da immer durcheinander....


----------



## coddatec (28. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab meine Beine heute schon gut gemerkt, auf dem Arbeitsweg war ich heute gut 10% langsamer als normal, an richtigen Sport wollte ich lieber mal nicht denken.

@Plusline: Wir treffen uns in der Regel Mittwochs um 18Uhr irgendwo am Elm für eine ~35km Feierabendrunde und Sonntags bietet Oberhutzel oftmals noch eine längere Runde ab BS an.
Treffpunkte und Zeiten werden idR hier ein/zwei Tage vorher bekannt gegeben. Wenn Du auch mal eine Treffzeit vorschlagen willst, kannst Du das gerne auch tun, allerdings erhöht etwas mehr Vorlauf als eine Stunde (eher so 1Tag) die Wahrscheinichkeit von Mitfahrern erheblich


----------



## Moga (28. Juli 2014)

Soo. GPS hatte für den Sonntag einen 15er Schnitt angezeigt. Das kommt hin mit meiner Anreise. Ich bin Mittwoch dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juli 2014)

Moin,

dann treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Lutterspring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (29. Juli 2014)

...prima. ich bin aus dem kurzurlaub zurück und mittwoch auch dabei ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juli 2014)

Hi Hi,

Strecke habe ich gebastelt.
32km mit ~600hm


----------



## tippman (29. Juli 2014)

Bin am Mittwoch dabei. Danke im voraus fürs Kümmern.


----------



## Prilan (30. Juli 2014)

Schaffe es heute voraussichtlich auch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. Juli 2014)

Viel Spaß! Lasst euch nicht vom Regen die Tour versauen! Wird bestimmt ein Gaudi!!!


----------



## coddatec (30. Juli 2014)

Ab heue Mittag soll es ja wieder aufhören zu retten regnen. Wird also nur von unten nass...
Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tippman (30. Juli 2014)

Werde es leider heute doch nicht schaffen. Viel Spaß


----------



## d-zorg (30. Juli 2014)

Heute leider nicht dabei, sorry.

Kleiner Hinweis zum Wochenende:
Am Samstag steht eine kleine Harztour zwischen Ilsenburg und Wernigerode an. Start um 10:00 Uhr, Dauer ca. 5 bis 6 Stunden. Wer Interesse hat und auch gern mal etwas verblocktere Wege fährt, meldet sich kurz per PN bei mir.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juli 2014)

Hi Hi,

das hat je geschüttet wie nichts Gutes!
Ich glaube ich nehme die Trails raus aus der Runde, daß macht bestimmt nicht
viel Sinn sich durch den Pudding zu quälen?

Fast ohne Trail bleiben 27km über?


----------



## marlinde (30. Juli 2014)

... ich mache beides mit, können wir nicht den ersten trail antesten und dann entscheiden ...


----------



## roundround (30. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte Lust aber das Rad ist immer noch nicht fertig.
Das klingt immer noch wie eine Legokiste.


----------



## schleppi (30. Juli 2014)

Schade muss Samstag zu nem Lehrgang wäre sonst mit in den Harz gekommen. Heute weiß ich nicht ob ich es schaffe. Wenn ich etwas früher hier rauskomme dann ja, ansonsten wird das von der Zeit her etwas knapp


----------



## coddatec (30. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei, egal wo es lang geht. Eine etwas längere aber schnelle Runde über Waldautobahn ist auch mal ganz nett.


----------



## marlinde (30. Juli 2014)

... wäre am samstag gerne im harz dabei, bin aber auf einer hochzeit eingeladen ...


----------



## Prilan (30. Juli 2014)

Muß leider doch absagen,  bin gerade erst von der Arbeit gekommen.  Viel Spaß heute !


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juli 2014)

So wir wären wieder da!
Pierre würde sagen, was ne Gaudi
Ein kleinwenig Schlamm hatten wir schon
Trailiges Ründchen von 31km mit 560hm und einem für die Verhältnisse hervorragenden 14er Schnitt. 
Danke dafür an Markus, Lars und Bennet

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jens, freut mich dass ihr heute trotz des schweren Bodens euren Spaß hattet oder Gaudi.
Mein Dämpfer habe ich instand gesetzt, sind  eigentlich Trockenlager, das heißt Teflon beschichtet. Da mein Lager keine Beschichtung mehr hatte, habe ich die Buchsen vom Nerve meiner Frau genommen und meine bei ihr verbaut und mit Lagerfett eingesetzt, beide sind jetzt spielfrei und richtig geschmiert. Buchsen habe ich als Ersatz bestellt und Alubuchsen von Rockshock, die drehe ich mir passend. Bis Sonntag, Treffpunkt und Zeit sprechen wir per Mail ab.


----------



## marlinde (30. Juli 2014)

*jens*: danke auch für die organisation der tour ...


----------



## coddatec (31. Juli 2014)

Ja, war mal wieder eine nette Runde.

Rad, Klammotten und Fahrer wurden gestern noch im Garten mit dem Gartenschlauch saubergespritzt, bevor es in die Wohnung ging, war ganz schön viel Schmadder, der da runter kam.


----------



## coddatec (31. Juli 2014)

Mal was anderes:
Ich hatte mich letztens schonmal mit Shampoo drüber unterhalten, am Wochenende vom 29.-31.08. stellt Specialized in Braunlage die 2015er Kollektion der MTB und RRs vor. Ich würde da gerne hin und mal ein Enduro, Stumpi und auch ein/zwei Renner mal probefahren, allerdings ists alleine etwas laaangweilig.

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/news/latest-news/18817

Hätte wer Bock, mitzukommen? Wenn, dann bitte recht zeitnah (diese Woche??) melden, denn die Anmeldung ist limitiert und in Leogang ists schon ausgebucht. Ich würde versuchen, am 31.08 hinzufahren, die Zeiten 9:00-12:30 und 13:30-17:00 sind beide noch sowohl für MTB und RR frei.

Greetz,
Lars


----------



## Monkekhan (1. August 2014)

Ich könnte hinkommen. Ist ja nicht soweit weg von Clausthal-Zellerfeld.
Allerdings nicht zum Probefahren, sondern mit meinem Giant. Probetouren kann man ja vllt trotzdem mitfahren.^^
Hab kein Interesse an Specialized-Rädern. Und Geld auch nicht.

Vorzugsweise dann den Vormittags-Termin. Abends muss ich zu nem Geburtstag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2014)

Moin Lars,

ich komme mit, mach mal was klar


----------



## marlinde (1. August 2014)

hi *jens*, hast du die bilder vom letzten mittwoch schon vom entwickeln zurück?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2014)

Ups, hatte ich vergessen, sind jetz aber hochgeladen.
Nur das Bild von Bennet ist verschwommen, sorry.


----------



## roundround (2. August 2014)

Gestern: Spaß im lechlumer Forst:







Koordinaten per PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (2. August 2014)

Moin,

ist für (heute oder) morgen etwas geplant?

Felix


----------



## roundround (2. August 2014)

Ich wäre dabei. Aber im elm kenne ich mich nicht aus


----------



## Monkekhan (2. August 2014)

Ich bin Sonntag vermutlich in der Nähe und würde z.B. ab Königslutter eine kleine Tour veranstalten - aber nur 1-2h durch den Rieseberg und vllt ein paar Trails nahe Königslutter. Da lohnt sich für die meisten vermutlich die Anreise kaum.
Starten würde ich auch erst gegen 15:00. Ob ich wirklich da bin, werd ich morgen bis 12:00 hier bekannt geben, wenn jmd Interesse hat.


----------



## roundround (2. August 2014)

Ich fahre morgen früh in den harz. Möchte jemand mit?
Abfahrt Braunschweiger hbf um 6.20 Uhr.


----------



## feeelix (3. August 2014)

N'abend,

wird bei mir wohl mal wieder nichts, oder höchstens eine zeitlich nicht planbare "Feierabendrunde" ohne Elm-Kontakt.

Nacht.

Felix


----------



## coddatec (3. August 2014)

So, meine Anmeldung für die Specialized Days ist raus:


> Du bist dabei! Du stehst auf der Teilnehmerliste für die Road Session am 31.8.14 von 9:00 - 12:30 Uhr, MTB Session am 31.8.14 von 13:30 - 17:00 Uhr bei den Specialized Days in Braunlage.
> ...


@Shampoo: Da bei dem Anmeldeformular auch Rahmengröße, Geburtsdatum, Mailadresse etc. eingetragen werden muss, konnte ich Dich jetzt nicht mit anmelden.

@Monkekhan: Es geht mir auch jetzt nicht konkret darum, dass ich mir in den nächsten Wochen ein neues Bike bestelle. Ich sehe das ganze eher als nette Möglichkeit, mal zu schauen, wie sich seit meinem letzten Neukauf in den letzten 7 Jahren die Bikes weiterentwickelt haben.

Wer sonst noch mit möchte: tragt euch zu den gleichen Sessions mit ein und wir können bzgl. Fahrgemeinschaft sicherlich noch das ein oder andere organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (3. August 2014)

Für mich erst mal kein neues Rad  .
Bin die Woche raus, bis mein Rad 100 Prozent läuft.
Ich hab keine Lust mehr mit meiner Baustelle rumzugurken.


----------



## coddatec (3. August 2014)

Bist Du schon wieder zurück aus dem Harz?


----------



## roundround (3. August 2014)

Ich will nicht darüber reden...

Ich bin nicht mal vom Bahnhof gekommen


----------



## coddatec (3. August 2014)

Shit.

Das einzig positive: Du musstest nicht stundenlang durch den Harz zu Fuss zum Bahnhof zurück.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. August 2014)

Hallo* Roundround*,
in deinem Antrieb ist ja wohl der Wurm drinne. Mein Dämpferlager macht keine Musik mehr, nur noch mein Lenkkopflager. Ich wollte eigentlich mit Jens paar Trails im Elm testen, doch er ist leider ein bischen indisponiert. *Jens* ich hoffe Du bis Mittwoch wieder fit. Ich habe heute ein paar neue Trails angetestet für meine nächste Ausfahrt, muss mein Garmin heute noch auswerten. Einladung zur Sonntagsausfahrt kommt Montag oder Dienstag. Nach meinem Triathlon vom Samstag und der heutigen Tour, ist kein Korn mehr über, immerhin heute 80 km und 530 Hm; ich bin ein bischen platt. Ich habe paar leckere Strecken gefunden und leider auch paar Nieten, war schieben angesagt, trotzdem noch ein 17er Schnitt. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch.


----------



## roundround (3. August 2014)

Hm, ja. Gerade ist das alles nervig...
Aber bald sollten alle teile da sein um das fertig zu machen.


----------



## DerFrieda (3. August 2014)

Hallo,

also ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf...wenn am kommenden Mittwoch eine Runde geplant ist/wird würde ich mich gerne anschließen. 
Habe vorher zwar noch Kindergartentermin aber ich hoffe der geht nicht soooo lange.

Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. August 2014)

Hi Hi,

der Mittwoch ist gesetzt und ein fester MtB Tag, das ganze Jahr durch!
Bist willkommen, Treffpunkt lege ich noch fest, Start wie immer 18 Uhr. 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2014)

Hallo *Jens*,
ich hoffe Du bist wieder wohl auf und deine Mittwochstour hast Du schon zusammengestellt. Ich sage einfach schon mal zu. Meine Sonntagstour steht, hatte heute noch mal eine RR-Tour mit technischem Gerät unternommen, damit ihr die Downhillpassage voll nehmen könnt, denn der Doppelochser hätte leider die Fahrt ausgebremst, jetzt nicht mehr. Die Einladung geht heute per Mail raus. Ich freue mich auf Mittwoch und Sonntag; vielleicht zerlege ich noch mein Lenkkopflager oder halt Beine hoch und lasse es am Mittwoch halt wieder ein bischen Knacken.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. August 2014)

Hallo Martin,

bis heute Mittag hat das gedauert!
Keine Ahnung was das war, hab mich nicht schlecht gefühlt, nur mein Bauch hat gekrampft und Sprühwurst halt.
Jetzt is besser und Mittwoch geht klar
Wenn ich mein Rocky rechtzeitig wieder habe, die wollten heute meinen Dämpfer einbauen, hatten aber keine Buchsen
mitbestellt
Hmpf, deshalb wollte ich das machen lassen, weil ich nicht wusste was ich dazu brauche....
Die auch nicht
Sonntag werde ich wohl nicht mitkommen, muss Laufen da ich am vergangenen Sonntag schon nicht konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2014)

Mit der Gesundheit von Dir freut mich, dass Du am Sonntag nicht dabei bist weniger , aber wenn man noch einem Wettkampf (Marathon) vor sich hat, geht das nun mal vor, denn so was macht man leider nicht mal so. Mit dem Rad, Fachwerkstatt, manchmal ist es besser man macht es selber, oder man hat ein zweites Rad. Ich hoffe die kriegen das bis Mittwoch auf die Reihe.


----------



## Moga (4. August 2014)

Ich bin Mittwoch wahrscheinlich doch nicht dabei. Hab in den letzten Tagen Probleme mit meinem Knie gehabt... Mein Physiotherapeut hat leider Urlaub...


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2014)

Hallo Moga,
zu viel Kette rechts gefahren , kenne ich am Anfang der Saison auch. Was manchmal hilft auch ohne Physiotherapeut; Diclofenac Emulsionsgel auf das Knie auftragen und abdecken und bandagieren nicht zu eng und über Nacht; hilft bei mir oft ohne Arzt.


----------



## Moga (4. August 2014)

Naja, Anfang der Saison ist bei mir nicht  Hab dieses Jahr schon 3400km mit dem MTB. Kommt bei mir wahrscheinlich von verhärteten Muskeln. Dadurch sitzt die Kniescheibe nicht richtig. Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch schonmal...


----------



## marlinde (4. August 2014)

ich bin mittwoch dabei. bringe sehr wahrscheinlich noch einen arbeitskollegen mit

wo ist denn treffpunkt


----------



## coddatec (5. August 2014)

So wie es aktuell aussieht, bin ich Mittwoch auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. August 2014)

Bin Mittwoch leider nicht dabei!
Sonntag komme ich mit Martin!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. August 2014)

Und Samstag RR?


----------



## coddatec (5. August 2014)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Und Samstag RR?


Bei mir leider nicht, hab am Samstag die Kinder alleine, Frauchen ist unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2014)

Hallo Pierre, 
nach meiner Arbeit kann es los gehen in den Elm und Asse. Die Strecke habe ich geplant, 111 km für mich und ca. 80 km für dich.Ich schätze ich schlage bei Dir um 14 Uhr auf.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2014)

Hm, angeblich gibt es jetzt für den Dämpfer keine Buchsen die ins Element passen!
Ich bin nicht sicher das ich meine Kiste bis morgen habe und würde Martin bitte eine Runde zu planen.
Sorry!


----------



## coddatec (5. August 2014)

Hey Jens, wenn Du morgen nicht mit dem MTB unterwegs sein kannst, wie wäre es mit einer Runde mit dem Renner?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2014)

Sofort!!
Sehr gerne


----------



## Moga (5. August 2014)

@Shampoo : Probiers mal mit Huber Bushings. Der macht die Buchsen selber nach Maß. Die sind deutlich besser und haltbarer als Originale.

http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2014)

Hallo *Jens*,
ich könnte für die Mittwochstour einspringen, da ich schon zwei Strecken ausgearbeitet habe, doch RR fahren wäre ich auch sofort dabei, zum einen könnte ich mein Knackgeräusch am Donnerstag noch versuchen abzustellen und müsste es morgen nicht ertragen , zum anderen könnte ich die MTB-Strecken mit bischen Neuland auch mal durchführen wenn Du wirklich nicht kannst. Wollen wir von Dir aus starten, dann können wir nach der sportiven Ausfahrt noch gemeinsam eine Kaltschale zu uns nehmen. 60 km durch den Elm machbar? Stelle mal eine Strecke zusammen, denn es ist ja Mittwoch. Ich laß mich überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2014)

Hallo *Pierre*,
Samstag sind es für dich 82 km mit ca. 700 Hm und Ampleben ist natürlich auch dabei, damit die Augen wieder flimmern.


----------



## DerFrieda (5. August 2014)

Also morgen RR oder MTB....?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2014)

Ok, dann Rennrad
Strat bei mir ich denke mir was aus, vielleicht über die Asse?
Start gegen 18 Uhr um und bei 60km, Kaltschalen hab ich noch.

Dann kann Pierre am Amplebener Berg wieder Windschatten bieten.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2014)

Ich bin um 18 Uhr bei Dir. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## coddatec (6. August 2014)

Dito


----------



## DerFrieda (6. August 2014)

Ok,

da mein Fuhrpak kein RR enthält bin ich raus.

Dann das nächste mal. Viel Spaß.


----------



## marlinde (6. August 2014)

leider dito


----------



## coddatec (6. August 2014)

Mir wäre es heute recht, wenn wir gegen 20Uhr wieder zurück wären (also vielleicht eher 50km), da ich heute kein Auto hab und mit dem Rad insgesamt noch ~30km an und Abreiseweg habe. Letztlich richte ich mich aber nach euch.


----------



## roundround (6. August 2014)

Organisiert doch eine eigene tour.  

Bei mir ist noch Baustelle...


----------



## tippman (6. August 2014)

Muss heute arbeiten und Sonntag schinde ich mich auf einem Mountainbike-Marathon (72km, 2600hm). Bis nächste Woche vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFrieda (6. August 2014)

Organisiert doch eine eigene tour. 

...super Idee!


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2014)

Tippmann viel Erfolg am Sonntag.  Wo findet der Marathon statt.


----------



## coddatec (6. August 2014)

Die meißten der Touren hat Oberhutzel ja online gestellt:
http://www.bikemap.net/en/user/MTV MTB Gruppe/


----------



## DerFrieda (6. August 2014)




----------



## d-zorg (6. August 2014)

Ich überlege, als Ersatz heute Abend dann einfach eine kleine MTB-Runde durch den Salzgitter Höhenzug zu machen, da ich auch kein RR besitze. Ist auch nicht ganz so mein Sport.
Starten würde ich um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Lichtenberg (K1, Burgbergstraße). Route wird spontan, einfach ein bisschen stöbern im Wegenetz. Kenne mich auch noch nicht gut aus dort. Das Navi muss es richten. 
Ich warte bis 10 nach sechs und fahre dann los, falls bis dahin niemand sonst aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2014)

Hallo *Der Friada*,
Coddatec hat Dir ja schon unsere bikemap-Seite von der IG MTB BS angeboten. Da Du ja gesagt hattest, dass Du in Wenden arbeitest, wenn ich das nicht verwechselt habe, dann kann ich Dir noch meine zweite Seite anbieten.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/user/Oberhutzel/#gsc.tab=0

Auf der Seite habe ich viele Touren von Waggum aus beschrieben, z.T. auch Trainingsstrecken für das MTB, wo man sich auf 25 km blau fahren kann und dabei alles mitnimmt was das Mountainbikerherz erfreut. Viel Spaß beim Abfahren und ggf. trainieren. Wenn Dir diese Strecken zusagen sollten, würde ich mich über einen positiven Kommentar freuen, denn dann hätte man mal eine Rückmeldung. Du wirst sehen, dass ich dort die Strecken noch genauer beschrieben habe, damit man weiss was auf einen zu kommt; ist nicht umbedingt Standard bei bikemap.


----------



## d-zorg (6. August 2014)

Meh... Kommando zurück für mich. Kann erst später fahren oder gar nicht.
Mal sehen, wann ich mit meinem Kram hier durch bin.


----------



## coddatec (6. August 2014)

So, ich bin jetzt auch wieder zuhause, mit an und Abfahrt zu Jens waren es bei mir etwas über 85km/480hm mit einem glatten 30.0er-Schnitt. Jetzt bin ich matsch...

War ne schöne Strecke, die Jens ausgearbeitet hat, können wir gerne mal wiederholen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2014)

Da kann ich Coddatec nur beipflichten, schöne Strecke, mit welligen Verlauf, hätte nicht gedacht dass es fast 400 Hm waren. *Jens* definitiv sportives Tempo, Hut ab . Obwohl ich solch eine Streckenführung liebe, warst Du heute die Lokomotive, gegen Ende der Tour war die Flasche leer und Du warst noch gut drauf; top. Für das Wiederholen bin ich sofort dabei und Pierre nehmen wir für den Windschatten am Amplebener Berg auch noch mit, dann sind wir noch fixer. Bis nächsten Mittwoch, dann mal wieder mit groben Profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. August 2014)

Moin Männer,

Rennrad hat auch was!
War sehr schön und hat echt Spaß gemacht
Windschatten von Pierre..........dann qualmen die Oberschenkel wieder
Jep, Mittwoch bastele ich uns wieder was

@all  
Wie siehts mit Martins Sonntagstour aus?
Ich kann ja leider nicht, muss Laufen, aber etwas Resonaz wäre für Martin sicher schön


----------



## marlinde (7. August 2014)

*oberhutzel* schöne aktion am sonntag, habe momentan besuch aus übersee zu hause und kann daher leider nicht teilnehmen...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. August 2014)

Bin dabei! Wenn er mich Samstag nicht kaputt spielt!!!


----------



## DerFrieda (7. August 2014)

...hätte gestern bei mir auch nicht geklappt. So ein Kindergartentermin kann sich doch ziemlich ziehen.

@Oberhutzel: Danke für den Link. Ja, Wenden passt fast. Ist die Hansestraße. Habe gestern abend so ein paar Touren am Rechner angesehen...sehr nette dabei. In teilen kenn ich die sogar ohne das ich wusste. Hab mal am Elm gewohnt...!

Sonntag würde mich schon reizen, aber ich glaube da wartet die Familie hier...melde mich dazu nochmal.


----------



## Prilan (9. August 2014)

Bin morgen auch dabei...


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2014)

Da sind wir ja zu dritt. Die Strecke habe ich nochmals geändert, jetzt sind es 63 km. Habe am Donnerstag mit dem Krad und Tochter noch ein Trail abgefahren  und konnte dadurch fast alles miteinander verknüpfen; mindestens 15 km Trail u. Singletrail und ein Teil nicht auf Karten verzeichnet. Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. August 2014)

Christian kommt auch mit!


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2014)

Dann sind die Richtigen ja zusammen , die nicht weinen wenn es mal bewachsener ist. Auf dem Rückweg könnte man noch einen Trail ( 1 km) mit einbauen, den wir auch noch nicht gefahren sind, wollte ich aber nicht jedem zumuten; mal sehen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2014)

Hi Hi,

läuft doch
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter. 
Wie war die RR Runde?
Ich war gestern auch nochmal mit dem Renner unterwegs, so ähnlich wie unsere Runde, nur 25km länger. 
Danach war ich platt, nix mehr mit locker im Wiegetritt! Zunge aus dem Hals und Hunger, zu allem Übel hat es
in jedem Kaff nach Grillen gerochen!
Morgen früh um 7 Uhr muss ich dann durch den Elm rennen

Schönes WE
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. August 2014)

RR Runde ist leider ausgefallen! Hat geregnet! Naja beim nächsten mal! Morgen ist wieder MTB dran!
Geht Mittwoch wieder was im Elm?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Moin Männer,

Elmlauf war geil, 23,5km 490hm 6er Tempo!
Ohne Zipp und Zapp alles gut, geht also noch

Hmpf, habt ihr wohl ne Regenrunde


----------



## Stevo1989 (10. August 2014)

Moin Männer, 
ich starte heute noch auf ne runde salzgitter höhenzug. 
Evtl. will sich ja von hier jemand spontan anschließen. 
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. August 2014)

Trocken aber Blitze blau gefahren! Ab KM 32 Muskel zu! Tja! Passiert! Danke Martin für die Tour war trotzdem ein Gaudi!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Trocken aber Blitze blau gefahren! Ab KM 32 Muskel zu! Tja! Passiert! Danke Martin für die Tour war trotzdem ein Gaudi!


Haste wieder Windschatten bergauf mit 30 gegeben


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2014)

So ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Pierre hast dich gut durchgebissen, mal läuft es und machmal halt nicht. Die Strecke war auch nicht von Pappe, letztendlich waren es 64 km mit ca. 550 Hm, bei 17er Schnitt, 3:43:01. Der Trail- u. Wiesentrailanteil lag bei 17 km. Der Rieseberg obwohl so klein, mit dem RR in 15 Minuten gegessen mit dem MTB nun mal nicht, hat schon Kraft gekostet. *Jens* ich werde die Strecke nächstes Jahr nochmals anbieten, deshalb keine Streckenbeschreibung, wie Du schon mal gesagt hast, learning by doing. Da wir zügig unterwegs waren, leider auch keine Fotos, nur ein Fimchen werde ich noch nachreichen, damit man sieht, dass der Spot seine Reize hat.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Sehr gut Martin, habe ich was zum drauf freuen
Macht ja auch mehr Spaß eine Strecke zusammen abzufahren.
Wäre sicher dabei gewesen, aber da ich ja noch einen Marathon im Programm habe,
steht MtB am Sonntag an zweiter Stelle.
42,195 sind für mich mit viel Training verbunden und ich habe da richtig Respekt vor
Wird jetzt wohl doch Frankfurt, mit einer Woche Urlaub im Schwarzwald im Anschluß. 
Sind Herbstferien und arbeiten geht danach sowieso nicht, da Beine Totalschaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. August 2014)

Ne dann wüsste ich ja warum! Ganz normal gefahren!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Passiert manchmal, denk mal an unsere RR Runde!
Da habe ich verkackt
Ist manchmal komisch, meistens weiß ich warum, aber manchmal kommt der Mann mit dem Hammer
um die Ecke und man weiß nicht von wo der her gekommen ist!


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2014)

*Jens*, Marathon ist schon nee harte Nummer, könnte ich leider mit meinen Knien nicht durchstehen, habe ich als Jugendlicher leider beim Brustschwimmen im Verein bischen überfordert, 10 km o.K, aber nicht mehr. *Pierre*, stell Dir mal vor, wir wären gestern noch zusammen RR gefahren, ich glaube Daniela hätte dich als Besenwagen nach Hause gefahren, so war doch alles gut. Morgen ist alles Geschichte und Mittwoch wird es wieder gehen, bist doch gut drauf, ich sage nur Reitlingstal mit 30.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Reitlingstal mit 30..........
Da ziehen mir sofort die Oberschenkel


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2014)

*Jens* ich fahre seit 14 Jahren RR und bin das Reitlingstal bis zum Gestüt noch nie so hochgefahren. Als Pierre Gas geben hat, war mein erster Gedanke, der ist irre.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Meiner war "Alte Scheiße was geht n jetzt ab"


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2014)

Da ging uns wohl das Gleiche durch den Kopf.
Ich habe für die Winterelmtouren am Mittwoch für mein Hardtail was grobes gegönnt. Auf dem Hinterrad habe ich jetzt 2.35 Zoll Schwalbe Dirty Dan, wenn ich damit keinen Vortrieb habe, muss ich wohl auf Kettentrieb, like Raupe; umrüsten. Die Stollen sind 8mm ( Nobby Nic ca. 4mm) hoch und weiter auseinander, setzen sich nicht so schnell zu, mal sehen ob es das bringt. Auf jeden Fall wird der Rollwiderstand etwas größer sein, doch das kräfigt ja nur die Beinmuskulatur.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Kannst du am Mittwoch ja mal ausprobieren, dann baue ich ordentlich Schlamm mit ein


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2014)

Danke. Der passt leider nur ins Hardtail wegen der breiteren Schwinge und es ist so schön sauber. Auf meinem Fully habe ich hinten Fat Albert, da der Nobby Nic fast runter war. Ich hoffe für die verbleibenden Sommermonaten reicht der aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Mal sehen was wir noch so anstellen...
Waren bis jetzt sehr wenig im Harz


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt nichts vermisst. Ich liebe den Flow, wie heute und bei deinen Touren, like Ostelm. Harz denke ich gleich an verblockt und denke: Zitat " oh nee Leute" Harzvideo. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Nee nee, nicht alles verblockt!
Thale, Rappbodesperre, Wendefurth etc. im ehemaligen Osten, da wirst du dich wohl fühlen.
Auf verblockte Sachen habe ich auch nicht immer Bock. 
Auf dem Brocken war ich bis jetzt auch nur einmal in diesem Jahr, immer gut für's Training!
Knapp 1000hm am Stück haben Geschmack


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2014)

Dann bin ich dabei. Wollte im September noch mal mit Pierre übers verlängerte Wochenende in den Harz, von Sa-Mo, bei Clausthal-Zellerfeld. Wo liegt das Hotel Tolle, mit den leckeren Forellen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Frank Tolle, MtB Hotel an der Untermühle, einfach und einfach gut
MotoGP heute nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. August 2014)

Bin dabei! Harz und so meine ich! Bin eh für alles zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2014)

Danke Jens . Pierre dann kann es ja los gehen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. August 2014)

Jeep!


----------



## tippman (10. August 2014)

Bin Heute MTB-Marathon in Arnstadt (Thüringen) mitgefahren. Hab 4:36h gebraucht. Das ist jetzt nicht überragend ist, aber ich bin es komplett durchgefahren. Der Veranstalter hat für die Strecke 70km und 2600hm ausgewiesen. Wobei ein Bekannter gemeint hat, dass sein Tacho 85km angezeigt hätte. Auf jeden Fall haben die es vollbracht, auf einer Runde (18km) 800hm und geschätzte 40% Singletrailanteil zu verstecken. Hat dementsprechend super viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## tippman (10. August 2014)

Möchte auch gerne das Thema gemeinsames Gruppentrikot weiterführen: In der Roadbike gab es einen Anbietervergleich- und test. Ganz interessant und eventuell als Inspirationshilfe. http://www.roadbike.de/test/bekleid...-fuer-rennradfahrer-im-vergleich.617674.9.htm

Und ja Blau/Gelb und Weiß/Rot in einem Trikot sind möglich.  






Sobald die Tage kürzer, kälter und nasser werden, werde ich mich auch mit einem ernstgemeinten Designvorschlag melden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2014)

Hi Hi Sebastian,

Respekt, starke Leistung, dass du dass drauf hast war mir aber klar
Das Ding mit dem Trikot überlasse ich euch, freue mich auf Vorschläge und passe mich der Allgemeinheit an.

MotoGp pur, that's Racing!!!!
Die haben Eier, nicht so'n Rumgeheule wie Hamilton & Co.


----------



## Monkekhan (11. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich hätte gern einen Link zur Tour mit dem Rieseberg. Vllt finde ich ja was neues.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. August 2014)

Hallo *Monkekhan*,
für diese Strecke werde ich keine Aufzeichnung der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen, da ich diese Strecke nächstes Jahr nochmals anbieten werde . Für dich ist der Rieseberg ja wohl auch kein Problem, wenn man nicht mal 4 km Luftlinie davon entfernt wohnt, ich würde da jeden Weg kennen. Für die Ausarbeiten der Strecke hatte ich 130 Radkilometer in den Beinen, plus den 64 von gestern, also mein Vorschlag, ab aufs Rad und den Rieseberg selbst beackern. Falls Du was neues findest, was ich kaum glaube, da ein Großteil der Trails auf der Karten nicht zu finden ist, würde es mich freuen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. August 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde steht!
Startpunkt ist in Evessen am Steinbruchparkplatz um 18 Uhr. Der Parkplatz ist am Ende der Straße „Markmorgen“
Um und bei 30km mit 700hm, eine kleine Unbekannte ist mit bei, also nur 99% mit Streckengarantie.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## marlinde (11. August 2014)

prima, ich bin dabei ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. August 2014)

*Christian* kleines Friedensangebot.

Hallo *Pierre* und *Thore* das Filmchen vom Rieseberg ist online. Pierre dein sportiver Abflug durch das Matschloch habe ich in Zeitlupe festgehalten; hätte dort jeden anderen bei dem Tempo auch erwischt. Jens, bekommst Du einen kleinen Eindruck was der Hügel Rieseberg so bietet und kannst dich aufs nächstes Jahr freuen. 

Die Logovorschläge für unser Trikot sind fertig. Bringe ich am Mittwoch mit, wollte ich hier nicht online bringen. Jens freue mich auf unsere Mittwochsrunde.

Viel Spaß am Video. Ich hoffe es gefällt und dann bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prilan (11. August 2014)

Top Video Martin,  besten Dank auch nochmal für die Ausarbeitung und Führung der gestrigen Tour. Hat viel Spaß gemacht,  die Trails waren genau nach meinem Geschmack. 
Mittwoch geht's bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. August 2014)

Wie sag ich immer! NETTES VIDEO


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. August 2014)

Wegen Mittwoch bin eigentlich dabei!


----------



## coddatec (12. August 2014)

Bei mir sieht es auch gut aus, hab gestern extra noch neue Bremsbeläge hinten aufgelegt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. August 2014)

Pierre und Lars, sehr geil

@Lars 
Wer bremst verliert


----------



## coddatec (12. August 2014)

Wer garnicht bremst, verliert auch ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. August 2014)

Wohl wahr.......


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. August 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde ist mit 7 Mann wieder gut angekommen.
30km 660hm 13er Schnitt.
Viel Schlamm, 2 neue Trails, insgesamt ne coole Runde!
Dank an meine Mitstreiter, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht
Obwohl, meine Beine sind etwas zerkratz, wo das wohl herkommt

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. August 2014)

Wir haben dir zu danken! Nette Tour! Mal wieder ein Gaudi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. August 2014)

So ich melde mich auch mal zurück, Rad u. Fahrer gewaschen. Jens war wieder eine super Ausfahrt und nee Menge Neuland, meine Bibliothek freut sich und mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch noch Glück. Meine Arme sind etwas verziert, aber das gehört manchmal dazu und ich fand es beeindruckend wie sich die Landschaft und Trails durch die Vegetation ändert. So, bis nächsten Mittwoch, freu mich drauf.


----------



## coddatec (13. August 2014)

Ja, war ne schöne Tour, nur das Stück am Elektrozaun durch die Brombeeren und Brennesseln hätten wir auslassen können, meine Beine und Arme kribbeln immernoch (Ich weiß Jens, Du hattest ja gefragt).

Ansonsten ziemlich cremiger Boden heute, Trockene, Staubtrails wären mal wieder cool.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. August 2014)

*Coddatec*, das fördert die Durchblutung. Jens und ich habe doch das gröbste des Grünzeug schon niedergefahren. Jens hat auch vom Zaun ein geflattert bekommen, aber die Haare standen ihm nicht zu Berge.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. August 2014)

Elektrozaun war ne spaßige Sache!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2014)

Hast Du auch einen getunkt bekommen?
Hat sich angefühlt als ob einen ruckartig der Arm langezogen wird
Wie sieht's mit Zecken aus?
Ich habe eine gefunden, die mir nach dem Duschen über´s Bein gekrabbelt ist.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2014)

Hast Du auch einen getunkt bekommen?
Hat sich angefühlt als ob einen ruckartig der Arm langezogen wird
Wie sieht's mit Zecken aus?
Ich habe eine gefunden, die mir nach dem Duschen über´s Bein gekrabbelt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. August 2014)

Ich hatte Glück, mich hat keine erwischt, obwohl ich mein Zeckenzeug vergessen hatte.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2014)

Ich hab's ja auch vergessen
Schon komisch, dass die durch's Duschen nicht abgespült werden.


----------



## marlinde (14. August 2014)

*jens* danke für die organisation - war eine schöne tour

habe leider den schnitt nach unten gezogen, dafür hatte ich als ich dann im stockdunkeln ohne licht zu hause ankam auch *62 km* und *1266 hm* auf der uhr ;-)))


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. August 2014)

Ja hab eine Schlag bekommen!
Erinnert mich so an die Jugend!
An Zaun pieseln und so! Zecken weiß nicht wurde noch nicht abgesucht!


----------



## coddatec (14. August 2014)

Zaunkontakt hatte ich auch, allerdings nur durch die Handschuhe, Zecken zum Glück nicht (zumindest hab ich bis jetzt keine gefunden...), wahrscheinlich hat Martin recht und ihr habt die alle abgesammelt.


----------



## d-zorg (14. August 2014)

Bei mir auch nichts gefunden, auch nach mehrmaligem Absuchen.
Im Hochsommer ist so ein Weg natürlich traumhaft für die Zecken (weniger für uns). 
Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn wir so überwucherte Wege meiden könnten in Zukunft. Brombeerstrauch durchs Gesicht ist jetzt kein Geschenk.

Ansonsten, wie gewohnt, eine herrliche Feierabendtour. Danke Jens!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2014)

Danke für die Blumen!
Mich stören solche Teilstücken nicht besonders. Im Gesicht ist allerdings wirklich nicht so prall. Da kann man sich aber schon vor schützen, wenn man aufpasst. An den Beinen nicht, but so what?
Zecken sind in den ersten Stunden auch ungefährlich und man kann sie leicht entfernen.
Ich hatte vorher aber schon in die Runde gefragt, ob easy oder nicht.
Also alles gut

Handschuhe hatte ich auch an, hat trotzdem gefunkt, waren ja auch durchgeschwitzt.
Bekommt man vom Gegenpinkeln wirlich einen geflattert?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. August 2014)

Pinkel mal gegen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. August 2014)

*MTB-BS*, hat ja mit dem Nachwuchs, dann trotzdem geklappt.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. August 2014)

Ja da funzt noch alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. August 2014)

So Jungs, bin ab Sonntag im Urlaub also zwei Wochen nicht dabei! Wünsche euch viel Spaß! Lasst es krachen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. August 2014)

Schönen Urlaub Pierre


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. August 2014)

Viel Spaß dir und deiner Familie. Schön viel Sandburgen bauen, dann darfst Du vielleicht auch mal RR fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. August 2014)

*Jens*, Pierre und ich sind am 13.9-15.9.14 im Harz; in deinem gepriesenen Hotel, habe heute gebucht. Die Strecken für die drei Tage habe ich schon ausgearbeitet; sind Premium-Strecken aus bikemap, mal sehen was uns da erwartet und wie das Wetter sein wird.

1. Tag  58 km mit ca. 1682 Hm nach Goslar-Hahnenklee-Wildemann und zurück.

2. Tag  77 km mit ca. 1768 Hm zur Sonnenberg-Achtermann-Altenau und zurück

3. Tag  62km mit ca. 1535 Hm zur Sösetalsperre-Hans Kühnenburg-Wolfswarte

Morgen wieder Lauftraining.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. August 2014)

Hört sich sehr gut an
Hans Kühnenburg ist cool, freue mich schon auf's Video und deine Kommentare.... 
Wenn ihr möchtet und ich Zeit habe, leiste ich bei einer Touer Beistand?
Ja morgen Lauftraining.
30km Elmlauf, wenn der genauso gut geht wie der 24er, dann bin ich schon gut drauf und voll auf Kurs.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. August 2014)

Jens, bist herzlich eingeladen.  Video weiß ich noch nicht, werde wieder ein Fotoalbum in Papierformat zusammen stellen, wie bei der letzten Harz- und Alpentour, ist aufwendig genug. Mittwoch geht wieder was ab, habe gestern erst mal meine Ritzelkassette gereinigt und Schaltung eingestellt, jetzt läuft wieder aller rund. Dir viel Spaß beim Laufen, 30 km wären für mich ja nichts, da brauchte ich neue Knie.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. August 2014)

Einladung angenommen, ich zerlege dir zum Abendbrot auch eine Forelle
Beste Forelle wo gibt


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. August 2014)

Ok, nehme ich an. Sonst esse ich nur Fischfilet, hatte in der Jugend genug Gräten im Mund, da es zu Weihnachten oft Karpfen gab.


----------



## lary (16. August 2014)

Gibt es eine Tour Morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. August 2014)

Lary, von meine Seite aus nicht, voraussichtlich nächsten Sonntag, dann in den Elm, wird es aber nochmals im Verteiler ansagen.


----------



## TheBASStian (16. August 2014)

Schade! Morgen hätte ich mal wieder Zeit gehabt.


----------



## lary (16. August 2014)

Muß ich wohl alleine los


----------



## TheBASStian (16. August 2014)

wann und wo willst Du?


----------



## Monkekhan (16. August 2014)

Endlich mal Harztouren und dann so viele Höhenmeter. Für mich auf jeden Fall alles zu viel, was über 1000 HM geht - die Quälerei tu ich mir nicht an^^

Oberhutzel, was war das eigentlich für ein Friedensangebot? Oder war ein anderer Christian gemeint?


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. August 2014)

*Christian*, der Film anstatt des Tracks der Riesebergtour. *Lary*, wärst Du letzten Sonntag nicht so wasserscheu gewesen, wo eigentlich kein Wasser war, hättest Du eine super Tour mit erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lary (16. August 2014)

Oberhutzel:Ich dachte halt es wird mehr Regnen, schade. 
TheBASStian: morgen vormittag ne kleine Runde (so 30km). Haste Lust ?


----------



## lary (16. August 2014)

10 Uhr , Rote Wiese


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2014)

Hi Hi,

bin wieder da, 30km 560hm 3:10 Std. inkl. 4 Verpflegungspausen.
Prima durchgekommen, bin weiter als ich dachte

@Christian 
Was du dir antuen oder zumuten möchtest ist natürlich deine Sache!
Zwingt dich ja niemand zu!
Nur sind solche Touren für manche, die immer fleißig trainiert haben, eine schöne Sache und keine Quälerei
Noch dazu im Harz und mit Guide

@all   
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## TheBASStian (17. August 2014)

äh ja Lary, jetzt ist es wohl etwas spät. Ich dachte gestern da kommt nichts mehr. Nachmittag wäre eine Option.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2014)

Jan, gib's zu, du hast verpennt
Schnarchnase


----------



## TheBASStian (17. August 2014)

ich nenne das ausschlafen.


----------



## lary (17. August 2014)

Zu spät


----------



## lary (17. August 2014)

Nachmittag ist MotoGP


----------



## TheBASStian (17. August 2014)

motoGP? Was für Leute mit Fernseher...
viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2014)

Na gut, ausschlafen ist auch ok. 
Findest du fernsehen doof?
Ich gucke sehr gern in Glotze und MotoGP ist mal richtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (17. August 2014)

naja. Heute bin ich auch etwas neidisch...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2014)

Mal n schönen Film, Fußball, allgemein Sport im TV oder interessante Doku's, alles nichts für dich?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2014)

Moin,

ruhig hier, alle im Urlaub?

@all 
Die Mittwochsrunde steht!
34km 650hm, schönes Trails, neue Sachen mit bei (auch für mich) und wir sind wieder auf den Spuren der Elmelfen
Keine Streckengarantie, da Neuland mit bei ist, ich glaube aber sehr schön!
Startpunkt 18 Uhr Lutterspring.
So langsam müssen wir wieder an die Beleuchtung denken, leider!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## marlinde (18. August 2014)

prima, ich bin dabei ...


----------



## TheBASStian (18. August 2014)

ich auch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2014)

Supi


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2014)

Hallo Jens, ich war heute im Elm, neue Trails zu erkunden, auch neue Sachen gefunden, auch den Trail den Du bei der Ausfahrt am 16.6.14 nicht gefunden hast (Parallelweg am Reitlingstal von Erkerode zur Gaststätte), bin dort zu Beginn auch umhergeirrt; werde Dir den Track mal zuschicken. Ich kann nur sagen, die Trails sind teilweise kaum zu befahren, machmal sah es aus wie auf einer Rollbahn im Russlandfeldzug. Ich sage Dir 34 km sind in 2:30 nicht machbar; ich habe für 25 km 1:43 gebraucht, wobei 7 km Aspalt waren, weil ich abbrechen musste. Ich hätte ggf. einen Vorschlag, den Lappwald zu erkunden, um zum einen Bennet mal gerecht zu werden und halt auch Neuland zu 100 %. Ich habe eine Strecke von 31 km mit nur ca. 363 Hm, oder halt die Elmtour kürzen und Trails eingeschränkt nutzen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2014)

Warum eigentlich nicht?
Eine Mail habe ich noch nicht abgeschickt, bis jetzt haben nur Markus und Jan zugesagt, fahren wir im Lappwald
Streckenzustand im Elm wäre mir egal, das meiste würde sicher gut gehen.
Machen wir die Runde eben nächste Woche.
Martin, du bist der Guide
Wo und wann gehts los?


----------



## marlinde (18. August 2014)

lappwald ist auch ok, da war ich noch nie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (18. August 2014)

Mir auch recht, sollte nicht spontan auf der Arbeit irgendeine Bombe hochgehen, bin ich auch dabei.

@Shampoo: Wann sollte ich spätestens bei Dir aufkreuzen, damit Du mich noch einsammelst?


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, habe Dir den Track und die neuen Trails per Mail zugeschickt und werde noch die Lappwaldstrecke zusenden. Treffpunkt wäre das Waldbad Birkenteich bei Helmstedt, war auch der Start vom Helmstedt Triathlon. (52°14'25.76"N 11° 1'17.70"E).


----------



## TheBASStian (18. August 2014)

auch gut!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2014)

Lars, das iPad sagt 39 Min Fahrzeit, also um 17:15 Uhr solltest du auftauchen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2014)

*Jens*, Google maps sagt, über Cremlingen A39 u. A2  für die ca. 38 km 27 min, genau so lang brauche ich auch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2014)

Hat mir das iPad natürlich auch angezeigt, mit 31 Min. 
A2 fahre ich aber lieber nicht, bei Rennau ist sehr oft Stau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2014)

*Jens* hast Du meinen Track und die Trails von heute schon ausgewertet. Der Trail bei ca. 9 km war ich auch nicht der erste, eine Mountainbikespur hat sich da auch vor kurzem durchgewühlt, aber die Strecke wird auch nach deinem Geschmack sein ( Daniel wird natürlich sagen, nicht schon wieder, obwohl nur vereinzelnt engerer Bewuchs war, ohne Dornen).


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2014)

Nee habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, hänge am iPad. 
Bin auch sehr müde, hab schlecht geschlafen!
Das ist merkwürdiger Weise immer so wenn ich lange Sport gemacht habe. 
Egal ob Laufen oder Radeln, mir rauschen dann irgendwie die Beine (ich nenne das nur so, kann's nicht besser beschreiben)
Bin total platt, kann aber nicht pennen? Tags drauf ist wieder alle ok.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2014)

... dann werde für Mittwoch wieder fit. Das Wetter soll ja einigermaßen werden, weitgehend trocken. Ich werde meine Gopro mal mitnehmen, da war wahrscheinlich auch noch kein Braunschweiger. Ich hoffe es lohnt sich und Bennet hat nicht getrommelt.


----------



## coddatec (19. August 2014)

Jens, ich bin dann um 17:15 bei Dir.


----------



## Moga (19. August 2014)

Ich bin im Urlaub  Habs vergessen hier zu schreiben :/. Lust die Lappwaldrunde zu verschieben?


----------



## marlinde (19. August 2014)

wenn es gut war können wir doch die lappwaldrunde wiederholen ?!?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. August 2014)

Alles klar Lars

Martin, fit bin ich wohl, war halt nur müde
Hab mir deine Tracks mal angesehen.
Is ja witzig, Trail 3 & 5 sind in meiner für Mittwoch geplanten Runde
Trail 3 interessiert mich, da standen wir schon vor, die Gruppe wollte da aber nicht lang
Ist der gut zu fahren, der Einstieg bei Langeleben sah beim Laufen sehr gut aus, da steht eine Sitzbank meine ich?
Trail 4 bin ich mit Rochus gefahren, Trail 2 kenne ich, sind beides eigentlich mehr zugewachsene Forstwege oder?
Trail im Reitlingstal kenne ich, dürfte recht ruppig sein und nicht immer gruppentauglich!
Manch einer bekommt ja mal schnell Pipi in die Augen wenn es etwas piekt


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2014)

Hallo Jens, bin leider jetzt erst online. Es freut mich erstmal dass wir die gleichen Sachen ausprobieren; wir ticken sehr ähnlich. Jetzt zu deinen Fragen. Der Trail 3 ist top ( kann ich mal wieder nicht verstehen, dass einige mit solchen Wegen immer Berührungsängste haben), gegen Ende zwei Baumhindernisse hintereinander, also klettern; ist z.T. etwas enger bewachsen, aber nur vereinzeln Brennezellen und keine Dornen, aber bei dem Wetter glaube ich, ist eh lang angesagt. Der Trail 2 ist ein Wiesentrail, ohne Probleme zu befahren. Der Trail 4 ist nur zu Beginn sehr matschig, ggf. kurz schieben. Der Trail 5 macht keinen Sinn, da kein Pfad mehr zu sehen ist, man fährt auf einer Grasnarbe und muss bei einigen Bäumen auf die Straße ausweichen; bin ich deshalb nicht komplett gefahren. Der Trail am Reitlingstal ist nach der Einfahrt an sich gut zu fahren, leider habe ich die Einfahrt nicht direkt gefunden, dass siehst Du ja am Track, bin ich ein bischen umhergeirrt, sollten wir ggf. nochmal zusammen suchen; dann macht er auch nur Sinn wenn es nicht zu matschig ist, meine Reifen waren im vorderen Teil komplett zu gesetzt, kein Vortrieb. 
Auch wenn Bennet leider im Urlaub ist sollten wir den Lappwald in Angriff nehmen und später mal eine zweite Tour mit Bennet zusammen machen, da ich bei der Tour den nördlichen Teil nicht mit einbezogen habe.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. August 2014)

Lappwald ist jetzt gesetzt, bekommt Bennet halt später nochmal die Gelegenheit uns sein Revier zu zeigen.
Hatte grade 13 Grad im Display, fühlt sich an wie Herbst
Lang geht aber noch nicht, ist Sommer befohlen!
Martin, sehr schön das Trail Nr. 3 gut zu fahren ist, danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung!


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2014)

Als Obergefreiter der Reserve sind die Zeiten Gott sei Dank vorbei. Ich war gestern auch lang, meine Knie hat es gefreut. Morgen soll es wohl trocken sein, aber frisch; mal sehen was der Lappwald so bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. August 2014)

OG war ich auch, aber kein Reservist
3/4 Hose


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2014)

Schwimmtraining zu Ende, heute nur Ausdauer, damit paar Körner für morgen bleiben. Ich war auch nur W 15, aber durch meine spezielle Ausbildung haben sie mich zweimal wieder eingekleidet, obwohl ich ihnen eigentlich klar gemacht habe, dass ich nicht der Richtige dafür bin; eigentlich Altgefreiter, am letzten Diensttag befördert.


----------



## marlinde (20. August 2014)

also welche hosenlänge ist nun angeordnet heute abend


----------



## coddatec (20. August 2014)

Moin Männers,

ich muss mich für heute leider ausklinken, hab auf der Arbeit zu viel um die Ohren und werde den anvisierten Feierabend um 16:30 nicht schaffen. Werde dann heute Abend ab ca. 19Uhr im Ölper und Lammer Holz ein bischen rotieren.

Bis nächste Woche,
Lars


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2014)

Lars schade das  es nicht klappt.  Marlinde: Gruß Meldung Gruß.  Ich trage heute lang, Gott sei Dank hat Jens den gleichen Dienstgrad.


----------



## marlinde (20. August 2014)

oberhutzel ich war hg als w15, kann ich mir also selber was aussuchen


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2014)

Marlinde: Fast ein Streifenhörnchen.. Darfst Du dir dann natürlich selber aussuchen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. August 2014)

HG Marlinde, OG Shampoo meldet:
Befohlener Anzug, 2te Geige 3/4 lang!
Ich war übrigens bei den BW Marines


----------



## marlinde (20. August 2014)

prima, genau das habe ich schon zurechtgelegt

ich war bei den u-booten, bin aber nach 3 wochen abkommandiert worden, weil ich immer mit offenem fenster geschlafen habe ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2014)

... also Knielinge und Zeckenspray, man weiss ja nicht was ein erwartet und ich will ja nicht in der Gruppe auffallen. Beim BW hatte ich Gott lob meist festen Untergrund unter den Ketten, außer wenn unser Hotchkiss sich festgefahren hat und dann musste leider der Fahrer in den Dreck, da Radargefechsfeldbediener u. Funker Wasserbefreiung hatten.


----------



## TheBASStian (20. August 2014)

Na, sind wir ein bisschen abgedriftet thematisch? 
Ich habe als Zivi Leute in eurem Alter versorgt, kenne daher keinen Gehorsam und ziehe an, was mir gerade passt. 
Bis in einer Stunde.


----------



## coddatec (20. August 2014)

Ich hab als Zuvi (Zuvieldienstleistender  ) mit kleinen Kindern gespielt, also eigentlich nichts anderes als heutzutage fast jeden Mittwoch abend


----------



## Monkekhan (20. August 2014)

Ich war 2 Wochen vor Antritt nachträglich T5 gemustert!!^^
Schulter ausgekugelt und man hatte ein Nachsehen


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2014)

So ich melde mich zu später Stunde von der Lappwaldexpedition zurück.* Bennet* Du hast ein super Revier vor der Tür, trotz der starken Regenfällen die letzten Tage, ließen sich alle Trails super fahren. Obwohl es für alle komlettes Neuland war, haben wir viele Trails gefunden und nur eine Niete dabei gehabt, war leider ein verfallender Trail, konnte man aber über ein Feld umgehen. Die Strecke war durch einige kurzen Verfahrer 33 km lang und leider waren es letztendlich fast 550 Hm ( und teiweise grasse Anstiege bis 30%), da hat die Topokarte sich etwas verschätzt. Bei über 14ner Schnitt mit ein paar kurzen Wanderpassagen, haben wir doch richtig Gas gegeben und es waren nach meinen Aufzeichnung der Trail- u. Wiesenabschnitten ca. 14 km. Die Strecke werde ich in Kürze zur Verfügung stellen, waren über 50 Punkte, die ich verarbeiten und zuordnen musste. Da ich mit der Streckendokumentation und dem Filmen gut ausgelastet war und bei dem Tempo, alle sind mittlerweile gut drauf, gibt es nur ein Gruppenfoto. Der Film vom Lappwald kommt halt etwas später. Bis zur nächten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, hat wieder super Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. August 2014)

Moin Martin,

danke für die wirklich anstrengende aber sehr schöne Tour durch den Lappwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (21. August 2014)

Schade, dass ich das verpasst habe, aber ich war gestern erst um 20:30 von der Arbeit zuhause, war dann alleine von 20:45-21:35 und mit Beleuchtung noch 16,8km mit einem 22.7er Schnitt auf den Trails im Ölper Holz und zum cool down 'ne Runde um den Ölper See unterwegs.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2014)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich hab als Zuvi (Zuvieldienstleistender  ) mit kleinen Kindern gespielt, also eigentlich nichts anderes als heutzutage fast jeden Mittwoch abend


Bischen Infantilität hält jung und man sieht es hilft, denn die alten Säcke halten doch gut mit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2014)

So die Strecke von gestern habe ich aufgearbeitet, für diejenigen die ggf. auch mal den Lappwald besuchen möchten. *Bennet*, Du kannst ja mal schauen ob ggf. auch für dich Neuland dabei gewesen wäre.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2766152-lappwald-sud/


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. August 2014)

Hallo Martin,

gut gemacht wie immer


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2014)

Freut mich erst mal dass die Strecke gefallen hat. Bei Neuland muss man auch ein bischen Glück habe und wenn die Richtigen dabei sind, wird auch nicht gleich gezickt, wenn es mal nicht so ideal läuft. Mein Vorderrad musste ich heute mal zentrieren und dabei die Speichen nachziehen, haben ja gestern bischen Musik gemacht.

Mein Schwager hat die Logos, die in die engere Wahl gekommen sind, nochmals überarbeitet und meinte das Absetzen mit Schwarz im Löwen Braunschweig wirkt nicht. Das Logo mit dem Biker gefällt mir mittlerweile am besten.


----------



## roundround (21. August 2014)

Das zweite sieht gut aus. Aber das Schutzblech muss weg.

Nachdem ich es nochmal angesehen habe finde ich es zu unruhig.

Das Wappen ist zwar mittig aber da das Wort Löwen länger als Braunschweig ist, wirkt es zu unruhig.

Beim ersten verliert sich das Wappen im großen Kettenblatt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2014)

Über das Logo könnt ihr ja noch etwas philosopieren.

Ich habe schon mal das Filmmaterial grob sondiert und wollte euch schon mal eine Kostprobe geben, dass wir auch ein paar Fahrradkünstler unter uns haben, die echt Eier haben, Hut ab.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2014)

Hier das versprochen Kurzvideo, gab leider etwas Übertragungsschwierigkeiten. Viel Spaß dabei. Jan hat es wirklich drauf.


----------



## TheBASStian (21. August 2014)

Sag ich doch, sieht nach nichts aus. 
Für Trickserei muss man sich immer etwas mehr Zeit nehmen.


----------



## lary (21. August 2014)

Echt Top Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lary (21. August 2014)

Verabschiede mich in den Urlaub


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. August 2014)

Lary schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. August 2014)

Schönen Urlaub Christian
Das Video ist mal nur geil
Insbesondere das Gesabbel von uns
Martin, weiter so, einfach geil


----------



## marlinde (22. August 2014)

war eine schöne tour, danke für die orga *oberhutzel*


----------



## coddatec (22. August 2014)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, sieht nach nichts aus.
> Für Trickserei muss man sich immer etwas mehr Zeit nehmen.


Ganau Jan, voll easy und langweilig, das hätte doch jeder gekonnt...

'Ne, im Ernst, ich wäre das nicht ansatzweise gefahren, auf den nassen Rundhölzern hätte ich mich sowas von auf Maul gepackt. Echt Respekt dafür


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. August 2014)

Hab mal meine 4 Lappwald-Bilder hochgeladen


----------



## d-zorg (22. August 2014)

Mal zum kommenden Wochenende:
Hat jemand Lust, spontan eine Runde im Harz zu drehen? Samstag und Sonntag stehen beide noch zur Auswahl. Strecke wird spontan festgelegt, ist ja schnell zusammengeklickt.  Startpunkte könnten beispielsweise Ilsenburg oder Bad Harzburg sein.


----------



## coddatec (22. August 2014)

Lust ja, Zeit Nein (Geburtstage und Freunde-Besuch)

Aber wie wäre es nächstes Wochenende, da bin ich mit Jens im Harz zu den Specialized Test Tagen.


----------



## d-zorg (22. August 2014)

Auch gern, aber seid ihr dort dann nicht mit Räder Testen beschäftigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (22. August 2014)

Ja schon, aber die Testen wir ja nicht durch anschauen, sondern durch fahren einer kleinen Tour.


----------



## roundround (22. August 2014)

Dieses We?
Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## TheBASStian (22. August 2014)

Dieses Wochenende hätte ich auch Lust. Wäre dabei. Sa oder So.


----------



## Monkekhan (22. August 2014)

Welches Wochenende ist denn das kommende? Nächste Woche Sonntag (31.08.) hab ich keine Zeit.

Ich wäre grundsätzlich auch gern dabei, würde das aber von der Strecke (km+HM) abhängig machen. Die 60km/~1100 HM am Mittwoch waren etwa 15-20% zu viel^^
Aber da ich aus Clausthal anreise ist ja eine spontane Entscheidung bestimmt möglich, da ich aus sämtlichen Fahrgemeinschaftsplanungen rausfalle.


----------



## d-zorg (22. August 2014)

Diesen Samstag oder Sonntag, was besser passt. Das sollte hier jeder auch mitteilen, damit ich es dann festlegen kann.
Ich würde so rund 40 bis 50 km ansetzen, mit um die 1000 hm.

Wir haben auch Bahnfahrer dabei, oder? Ist Bad Harzburg dann besser? Ilsenburg ist dann nichts für euch, vermute ich?
Bei mir paast kein zweites Bike ins Auto.

Aus Bad Harzburg könnte man eine Runde Richtung Achtermann beispielsweise fahren. Andere Vorschläge sind natürlich gern willkommen. Wir wollen ja gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## TheBASStian (22. August 2014)

also ich bin mit pkw unterwegs. würde auch mitfahren, habe selbst keinen Platz für ein zweites bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (22. August 2014)

Bahnhof bad Harzburg wäre gut für mich. 
Tag ist mir egal.


----------



## TheBASStian (22. August 2014)

Samstag, also morgen, würde mir passen. Strecke klingt gut. Ich kenn mich sowieso noch nicht aus da. ALso....?


----------



## Magic-BS (22. August 2014)

Hallo Leute, nun seit langem auch mal wieder was von mir. Leider konnte ich bisher nicht an den Mittwochsrunden teilnehmen, da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt gewesen bin. Nun hab ich erst mal Urlaub und bin ein paar Tage weg, hoffe  am Wochenende am 06 oder 07.09 und Mittwoch den 10.09 endlich mal dabei zu sein


----------



## d-zorg (22. August 2014)

Alles klar.
Dann lege ich mal fest: Morgen (Samstag, 23.08.) *Treffen ab* *9:00* Uhr am großen Hauptparkplatz in Bad Harzburg. Es ist der hintere Parkplatz an der B4 mit der Kreiselbrücke für Fußgänger. NICHT der, bei dem die Seilbahnstation ist. *Losfahren* nach Vorbeitung und Absprache dann so um *9:30* Uhr.
Strecke ist nicht festgelegt. Ich würde die spontan fahren, je nach Fahrkönnen und Vorlieben.


----------



## TheBASStian (22. August 2014)

okay
bin dabei.
Jan


----------



## TheBASStian (22. August 2014)

Hm, nicht so einfach zu bestimmen, wenn man das nicht kennt. Ist das der Parkplatz? https://goo.gl/maps/1dkj5


----------



## Monkekhan (22. August 2014)

Nein, der Parkplatz ist weiter richtung Torfhaus (auf der Karte nach unten und links der B4)
"Nordhäuser Straße 12a" sagt man mir da als Adresse. Und am Ende des Parkplatzes ist die Brücke gut erkennbar.


----------



## TheBASStian (22. August 2014)

Danke! Jetzt find ichs. Bis morgen früh!


----------



## Moga (22. August 2014)

Huhu  Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub. Die Strecke ist mir größtenteils bekannt. Das Stückchen bei Harbke kenne ich noch nicht so wirklich. Den Rest schon. Hätte also noch genug andere gute Trails für euch


----------



## Moga (23. August 2014)

So, bins heute mal abgefahren. Sehr schön! Waren ein paar neue Trails für mich dabei. Nach 2 Minuten überlegen bin ich dann auch über die Brücke gefahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (23. August 2014)

Das war nice heute, danke an Daniel und Rüdiger. Die hier ganz lässig posen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2014)

Hallo* Moga*, finde ich erst mal super, dass Du die Strecke gleich abgefahren bist  und dass wir Dir in deinem Revier etwas Neuland zeigen konnten. Das Du den Mut gefunden hast auch die Brücke zu überfahren, Hut ab, doch ich gebe Dir einen Rat, solche Aktion nicht alleine zu probieren, denn sollte doch was schief laufen ist niemand da, der Dir helfen kann.

*Daniel*,*Rüdiger* und *Jan* freut mich, dass auch ihr euren Spaß hattet und ich glaube das Wetter hat mitgespielt.

*Jens* der Film vom Lappwald bekommt morgen noch etwas Feintuning, dann könnt ihr ihn abends reinziehen. Ich habe noch ein bischen mehr Gebabbel und Gestöhne ( leider von mir) eingebaut; ich hoffe es gefällt.

Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch im Elm.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. August 2014)

Cool freue ich mich schon drauf

Da gebe ich Martin vollkommen Recht, wenn man alleine ist sollte man keinen Blödsinn machen!
Hab ich ja schon mehrfach erzählt, einen Bekannten haben sie mit dem Hubschrauber gesucht!
Im Elm!
Lag mit einem Rippenbruch, kollabiertem Lungenflügen und Schnappatmung im Wald.
Keine Sau wusste wo er war und telefonieren ging auch nicht, da kein Netz im Wald war.

Schön das ihr eine coole Harztour hattet
Wie wäre es denn mit ein paar Infos über die Strecke?
Würde mich schon interessieren wo ihr euch rumgetrieben habt.


----------



## Moga (24. August 2014)

Wenn ich ina Gruppe fahre bekommt man entweder die Zeit nicht für sowas oder es heißt man soll sich nicht dem Risiko aussetzen oder sie haben kein Bock drauf falls was passiert... Das ist dann auch immer doof.


----------



## Monkekhan (24. August 2014)

Ich sehe die Sache wie Moga. Gerade auf unserem niedrigen Niveau muss man sich irgendwelche Schlüsselstellen oftmals allein vornehmen. Und wenn man sich sone Stelle schon 2 min angeguckt hat, hat man 1-2 Möglichkeiten durchgespielt, wo man hinfallen/abspringen kann.
Ansonsten positiv denken. Mit Helm sind wir Mountainbiker unbesiegbar - dann passiert auch nichts


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2014)

Hallo *Monkekhan*, aha die Überfahrt bei der Brücke ist niedriges Niveau , super. Ich wusste ja schon seit längerem, dass ich technisch nichts auf der Pfanne habe. Wäre Jan da abgeflogen, wäre er wahrscheinlich nicht nur mit blauen Flecken davon gekommen.

So meine Mitstreiter vom Mittwoch, Jens, Jan, Markus und Thore, das Filmchen ist fertig. Ich hoffe es gefällt und viel Spaß beim Anschauen.

Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## marlinde (24. August 2014)

*oberhutzel* schöne arbeit, herzlichen dank !!!

das reh was jens vors bike gesprungen ist hattest du nicht draufbekommen?

gruß, markus


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2014)

*Marlinde*, freut mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Nein, das Reh mit Jens hatte ich nicht mit drauf, da ich die Kamera nicht durchlaufen lasse.


----------



## Monkekhan (24. August 2014)

Oberhutzel:
Verglichen mit dem, was auf dem MTB möglich ist, wenn man sich regelmäßig ins Fahrtechnik-Training stürzt, ist das niedrig. Auch die Fahrt über den Balken an der Brücke. Ist ja nichts anderes als eine Fahrt auf einem Bordstein oder soner weißen Markierung auf Straßen - und wenn man will, trainiert man das bei jeder Ausfahrt 5-10 min und hat das nach einem Jahr drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2014)

*Monkekhan*, es ist mir klar, dass immer mehr geht, doch ich glaube es ein großer Unterschied, ob ich auf einer weiße Linie fahre oder ca. 2m über Grund, denn die Konsequenzen, wenn es dann nicht klappt, sind andere. Das ist das Gleiche wie beim Kradfahren, denn dort fahre ich meine Reifen auf das Straße auch bis an die Kante und vergleiche mich nicht mit Bradl, doch bei dem Normalfahrer sind 2cm des Reifens nicht genutzt.


----------



## coddatec (24. August 2014)

Die Aussage mit Helm sind wir unbesiegbar ist einfach ( sorry für die direktheit ) dumm, immerhin ist erst heute die Pressemeldung vom tödlichen Unfall beim Worldcup in Méribel Online gegangen. Mit Pech reicht auch ein kleiner Unfall.

Die Aussagen von Moga und Monkekhan sind für euer Alter verständlich, aber im Grunde haben Jens und Martin dort vollkommen recht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2014)

Lars freut mich , dass wir und Jens einer Meinung sind, aber da hast Du recht, es liegt wohl am Alter, denn mit 18-25 fühlte ich mich auch unsterblich, musste leider auch beim Kradfahren die Konsequenzen tragen und vielleicht wird man dann erst schlauer.


----------



## TheBASStian (24. August 2014)

was für eine sinnlose Debatte.


----------



## d-zorg (24. August 2014)

@Jens:

GPS war mit dabei auf der Harztour. Rüdiger hat uns ein paar feine neue Trails gezeigt. Es ist schon von Vorteil, wenn sich ein Local aus dem Harz so einer spontanen Tour anschließt.  Vielen Dank dafür.

Ich kann die Tour gern als .gpx exportieren und per Mail zur Verfügung stellen.

Das Highlight waren die (für mich) neuen Trails beim Torfhaus, die ich so noch nicht gefahren bin. Statt auf der Ostseite der B4 weiterzufahren, haben wir die Seite gewechselt und sind auf der Westseite der B4 auf Entdeckungsreise gegangen. Teils steil mit einer Menge Wurzeln und ein paar ruppige Steinpassagen. So liebe ich den Harz. 
Danach landeten wir beim Dammgraben und in einem ordentlichen Regenguss. Man sieht es auf dem Bild vielleicht nicht, aber wir sahen aus wie Wildschweine.  Danach kamen noch ein paar übliche Verdächtige: Wolfswarte, Torfhaus, Kaiserweg, Pionierweg, Molkenhaus und die Serpentine Richtung Parkplatz.


----------



## Moga (24. August 2014)

Ich gebe euch beiden auch volkommen Recht. Aber bei mir ists halt so wie ich gesagt hab und ein wenig Jugendlicher Leichtsinn. Die 2 Minuten waren auch dazu da, um zu überlegen was passieren könnte und was wäre wenn.  Ich sehe das auch, das blaue Flecken da das geringere Übel wären und n Helm jetzt auch nicht so viel bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. August 2014)

Martin, danke fürs Video Martin, gefällt mir sehr gut

Daniel, schick mir bitte mal den Track.


----------



## dezilaiceps (24. August 2014)

@ Daniel und Jan,

freut mich das Euch meine Tour am Sonnabend gefallen hat. Das die erste Reifenpanne in dieser Saison ausgerechnet dann passiert, wenn man mal in der Gruppe unterwegs ist, war auch klar, hätt' ich gern darauf verzichten können. Genauso auf den "Vorwaschgang" bei der Reparatur da wird einem bei frühherbstlichen Bedingungen schnell kalt. Am Ende der Runde hat es genau gepasst - gerade zu Hause - fing es wieder an zu regnen.

Anderes Thema Fahrtechnik:

Als Wiedereinsteiger in der Altersklasse Ü40, der dann auch noch viel allein im Wald herumeiert, fehlt einem doch die Unbekümmertheit derer, die vielleicht noch nicht mal halb so alt sind. Will sagen: an manchen Stellen gilt es vor dem Losfahren drei Bremsen zu lösen, die beiden am Lenker und die im Kopf. Da ist es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man sich in der Gruppe, bei denen die es drauf haben, ein bisschen was abgucken kann. Bei der Tourenplanung sollte man vielleicht auch mal etwas Zeit für Sektionstraining an der technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen mit einplanen, dann haben alle was davon. Denn wie heißt es doch: Übung macht den Meister! Wie ich erst gestern wieder erleben konnte sündteures Material fährt auch nicht von allein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. August 2014)

Moin,

die Harztour sieht gut aus, hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht
Leider nichts Neues für mich bei


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2014)

Hallo Jens, låuft am Mittwoch was, soll ja mal wieder gutes Wetter, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. August 2014)

Hi Hi,

ist ja schon Dienstag!
Ich habe heute wieder einen Termin zum Rückenverzieren und werde morgen aussetzten müssen
Hätte ich euch eigentlich schon letzte Woche mitteilen können, nur ich und meine Termin......
Martin, ich würde diesen Mittwoch auf deine Aushilfe bauen wollen?
Eine Tour habe ich vorbereitet, wenn du möchtest sende ich sie dir.


----------



## marlinde (26. August 2014)

Kann diese Woche auch nicht mitfahren da ich Dienstag & Mittwoch auf der eurobike in Friedrichshafen bin ...


----------



## Prilan (26. August 2014)

Bei mir geht es auch nicht, bin bis nächsten Mittwoch im Urlaub.


----------



## TheBASStian (26. August 2014)

ich habe Interesse.


----------



## coddatec (26. August 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2014)

Schade erst mal Jens, dass Du verhindert bis , halt nächsten Mittwoch. Ich habe euch über den Verteiler mitgeteilt, dass ich für Jens einspringen werde, ich hoffe ich kann den Erwartungen gerecht werden. Für diejenigen, die nicht im Verteiler sind, treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr an der Gaststätte im Reitlingstal. Die Strecke wird 35 km mit ca. 750 Hm haben, wobei die Möglichkeit besteht, die Strecke um 5 km zu verkürzen; würden wir bischen Neuland auslassen, das können wir aber kurzfristig entscheiden. Bis Mittwoch, das Wetter soll ganz gut werden. Licht nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. August 2014)

Danke Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2014)

Jens kein Problem. Wenn wir die Ausfahrt abgefahren haben, scheinen ja zu Dritt zu sein, sende ich Dir den Track. Die Tour werde ich nicht für die Allgemeinheit mehr aufarbeiten, denn ich glaube wir haben ein Großteil unseres Wissen weitergegeben und wenn man mehr sehen möchte, fährt man bei uns halt mit. Dir viel Spaß im Harz, erzähle mal wie es war. Ich werde wohl am Sonntag noch eine Braunschweig-Tour anbieten, obwohl ich weiss viele sind im Urlaub, vielleicht finden sich ja doch noch welche.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2014)

Schwimmtraining beendet. Jan und Lars bleibt es bei eurer Zusage, nicht dass ich morgen nachmittag alleine da stehe.


----------



## TheBASStian (26. August 2014)

Am Start. Freu mich! Brauche nur noch eine genauere Ortsangabe. Welche Gaststätte...?


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2014)

Super . Bei folgenden Koordinaten liegt die Gaststätte im Reitlingstal (  52°12'34.69"N  10°45'37.35"E ) google earth. Bis morgen.


----------



## Moga (26. August 2014)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei!  Falls ich es nicht ganz pünktlich schaffen sollte, bitte kurz warten


----------



## marlinde (26. August 2014)

ein arbeitskollege von mir wollte am mittwoch noch dazustoßen -> peter s.


----------



## coddatec (27. August 2014)

Ich bring vermutlich auch noch Rochus mit, wären dann also schon mindestens sechs Leute.

Eine Zweitlampe hab ich auch noch dabei, falls jemand keine Eigene hat.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. August 2014)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Da einiges neues dabei sein wird, habe ich die Strecke lieber um ca. 3 km gekürzt,  denn ich weiß nicht wieviel Zeit wir dafür brauchen.  Bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (27. August 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei. Lampe ist eingepackt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. August 2014)

Sehr schön, klappt ja alles wie am Schnürchen
Martin, häng die 3km wieder dran, wenn Rochus angast kommt ihr schnell durch


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. August 2014)

Jens das lassen wir lieber, sonst brauchen wir ein Sauerstoffzelt. Gleich zu Beginn geht es ein Trail zur Eilumer Höhe, den bin ich letztes Jahr mit Pierre gefahren, der wird schon Körner kosten. Da auch später noch Neuland dabei sein wird und ich nicht weiß was uns da erwartet,  gehe ich auf Nummer sicher. Ich schicke Dir dann den Track.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. August 2014)

Besten Dank Martin.
Euch viel Spaß, bestes Wetter habt ihr ja


----------



## roundround (27. August 2014)

Kann mich jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## TheBASStian (27. August 2014)

von wo aus? Ich habe nur noch den Rücksitz frei. Also eher das Notfall-Programm. Aber in der Not: Gerne ab BS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (27. August 2014)

Östliches ringgebiet, aber ich komme auch gerne irgendwo anders hin.
Besser als 20 km pro Tour extra.


----------



## TheBASStian (27. August 2014)

Hier, das ist näher: https://goo.gl/maps/HrJmA
Wir müssen beide Laufräder rausnehmen, nur als Vorwarnung..
sagen wir 17 Uhr? Brauche noch etwas Zeit, wenn wir angekommen sind, Steuersatz locker etc...


----------



## coddatec (27. August 2014)

Auch wenns evtl. etwas spät ist, mein Dach hat auch noch einen Platz frei, Treffpunkt wäre wie das letzte mal bei mir auf der Schaffe um 17:20-17:25


----------



## roundround (27. August 2014)

Passt schon.
Hab mich jetzt mit basstian verabredet. 
Ich dachte du hast rochus dabei und du wärst voll;-)


----------



## coddatec (27. August 2014)

Ne, ich hab seit dem Urlaub noch vier Radträger auf dem Dach.


----------



## d-zorg (27. August 2014)

Möööp, wartet nicht auf mich.
Ich habe es erst eben wieder nach hause geschafft und werde die 18:00 Uhr demnach nicht schaffen (Packen, Einladen, Fahrt).


----------



## Moga (27. August 2014)

Bin zuhause . Insgesamt 72km.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. August 2014)

*Bennet*, Hut ab. 
Jens war wieder eine Tour mit Aktion. Jan hat sich sein Ausfallende abgerissen  und wir haben seine Kette gekürzt, damit er ohne Schaltwerk zum Auto zurückfahren konnte. *Jan* u. *Nils*, da das Auto nicht mehr stand, seit ihr hoffentlich ohne große Schwierigkeiten zurückgefahren. Durch den Zwischenstop musste ich die Strecke kürzen, letztendlich waren es 26 km mit ca. 550 Hm. Die Trails waren z.T. schon krass, Schlamm ohne Ende, Lars ist noch am besten damit klar gekommen , bei meinem Drahtesel konnte ich vorne nicht mehr auf dem kleinen Blatt fahren, da die Kette nach oben gezogen wurde und dann blockierte . Wir sind Trail 3 nochmals gefahren, waren aber doch paar mehr Brennessellen, meine Beine und Arme kribbeln ein bischen. Jens den Track schicke ich Dir in kürze. Ein Bild habe ich von meinem Rad, nach der Ausfahrt gemacht, sah schon lecker aus, mittlerweile wieder gewaschen. Bis nächsten Mittwoch wieder unter deiner Führung.


----------



## coddatec (28. August 2014)

Wie würde Pierre nochmal sagen
"Was für 'ne Gaudi "
Meine Beine kribbeln immernoch ein wenig von den Brennnesseln und den kleinen Schnitten durch die Gräser und andere Bodengewächse. Aber das gehört irgendwie ja auch dazu... Mein Rad sieht aus wie sau, hatte gestern auch keine Lust mehr, das noch zu waschen. Vermutlich muss ich auch das Schaltwerk auseinanderschrauben, um die Gräser aus den Schaltröllchen zu pulen.

Nils hat mir um kurz vor acht gestern abend eine Nachricht geschickt, dass die beiden am Auto waren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. August 2014)

Hi Hi,

da ist man einmal nicht mit am Start und schon ist jede Menge Action im Wald
Martin, danke für den Track, werde ich mir den nachher mal genauer anschauen.
Lars, Sonntag hängt etwas in der Luft, Familie und so......
Bin eh schon etwas unbeliebt, da ich keinen Urlaub machen konnte
Selbst und ständig halt
Sollte aber klappen, kann sein dass meine Mädels mitkommen, wenn das so ist werde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2014)

Jens, da weißt Du mal wir es mir geht, wenn ich mal Mittwoch nicht kann. Das Beste war noch der Pfad bei Kilometer 14,75, die ersten Meter kaum zu fahren, weil dort die Wildschweine alles auf links gedreht haben, außer natürlich von Lars, der ist da durchgefahren, als wäre die Strecke ausgebaut. An der Stelle haben wir ein Jäger getroffen, der hat vielleicht Augen gemacht;" wo wir den herkommen würden". Rochus meinte nur," solche Wege fahren wir zur Entspannung nach der Arbeit" , der Jäger hat Ihn etwas irretiert angeschaut;" was sind dass für durchgeknallte Typen".


----------



## TheBASStian (28. August 2014)

haha.... ja, ist ja tatsächlich die Wahrheit.
ich habe schon fast wieder alles gerichtet, zurecht gedengelt und ausgetauscht. Bin jetzt am Wochenende doch da, aber So verplant, daher würde ich Sa gerne in den Harz. Gibts da einen andern Thread oder will jemand das gleiche?


----------



## dezilaiceps (28. August 2014)

@TheBASStian,

Sonnabend geht bei mir diesmal leider nicht, bin ab Mittag in BRL zum Testen angemeldet. Da bin ich aber nicht der Einzige . Wäre nett bei der Gelegenheit noch ein paar Leute aus diesem Thread kennen zu lernen.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## d-zorg (28. August 2014)

So, ich melde mich jetzt erstmal für ca. eine Woche ab. Rad muss zum Service... ist mal nötig, man will ja noch länger was davon haben.


----------



## marlinde (29. August 2014)

hallo zusammen,

mal was anderes als trails, ich war letzte woche einige tage bei canyon und dienstag & mittwoch auf der eurobike und wir haben das zusammen mit canyon entwickelte concept bike vorgestellt:

















meine ma haben die letzten 6 wochen sehr hart gearbeitet um die hardware im rahmen zu entwickeln / zu bauen und die app und die gesamte backend- und system-integration aufzuziehen.

hier ein film den wir letzte woche bei canyon gedreht haben und der ein bischen was zum einsatz / use cases zeigt:






wir haben sehr viele positive rückmeldungen bekommen und werden nach der messe mit canyon gemeinsam das thema weiter vorantreiben

viele grüße
markus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. August 2014)

Hi Markus,

ich stehe ja auf so'n abgefahren Scheiß
Was kann die Kiste Kiste denn?
Video schaue ich mir nachher an.


----------



## marlinde (29. August 2014)

im video wird es ganz gut erklärt ;-))

wir haben über eine hardware (modem, gyro-sensor, gps-sensor) eine verbindung in das backendsystem (cloud) und können alle sensor-daten, position und aus den sensoren abgeleitete größen (z.b. crash) oder ereignisse übermitteln.

es ist noch ein prototyp. im moment werden kettenverschleiss, kurbelumdrehungen, position, potentieller sturz übermittellt (e-call). in der app von canyon kannst du dann direkt ersatzteile bestellen im shop oder sehen wo dein bike steht. wenn ein e-call ausgelöst wird kannst du freunde/familie benachrichtigen lassen oder der call geht in die notruf-zentrale. die app ist vollkommen unabhängig von dem rad. es werden noch mehr dinge dazu kommen, wie z.b. physiologische berechnungen aufgrund von fahrprofilen, d.h. sowas wie heute die runtastic-sachen machen und wir denken auch darüber nach dass du gegen einen virtuellen gegner rennen fahren kannst und der gegner wird dir dann in die radbrille projiziert (z.b. analog google-glass) ...


----------



## roundround (29. August 2014)

Ein leicht gedämpftes Carbonrennrad. Ich finde es geil


----------



## marlinde (29. August 2014)

.. ja und von canyon kommt die innovative hinter- und vorderradfederung über carbon-elemente (verstellbar für unterschiedliche gewichte). wir haben das rad-konzept gemeinsam mit canyon patentieren lassen - zukünftig auch elektrisch verstellbar und z.b. an das streckenprofil anpassbar über die viskosität und dann mit der cloud vernetzt ;-))) ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. August 2014)

Hallo *Markus*,
da ich ja Canyon-Fan bin und diese Firma einer der wenigen deutschen Hersteller ist, die bei Qualität,Innovation und Preis-Leistung immer mit vorne mitspielt, freut es mich, dass das Rad der Zukunft ( sehr futuristischer Stile) wieder von dort kommt. Sicherlich kann man geteilter Meinung sein, ob man so was braucht, aber ich finde es gut, dass solche Ideen mal aus Deutschland kommen und nicht aus dem Ami-Land. Die Pinökel am Gabelende und im Sattelrohr sind wohl die Dämpferelemente, erinnern mich an Sturzprotektoren am Krad. 
*Jens* hast Du unsere Strecke von Mittwoch nochmals Revue passieren lassen.


----------



## marlinde (29. August 2014)

... in den runden teilen die wie sturzprotektoren aussehen ist die magnetische flüssigkeit drin, falls es dich im detail interessiert: 

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/mrsc-connected.html


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. August 2014)

*Markus*, besten Dank. Die gelben Carbonelemente konnte erst auch nicht zuorden, geile Idee, Rennrad/Alltagsrad als Fully.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. August 2014)

Hab ich Martin, glaube ich Dir auf's Wort, dass das anstrengend war!
Trail 3 steht ganz obenauf meiner to do Liste
Markus, die Kiste finde ich mal richtig cool
Einstellungen für Streckenprofile oder Fahrergewicht, e-call, dazu dieser Sensoren-Schnickschnack, klingt echt spannend!
Ob man das nu braucht oder nicht ist mir egal, ich steh auf sowas


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. August 2014)

*Jens*, das freut mich erst mal mit Trail 3, aber halt lang, die Kletten kann man ja dann abzupfen. Bei der Technik, halt Ing., finde ich schon interessant was so geht und welche Ideen man so findet, selbst stehe eigentlich auf klassisch. Ich habe heute meine Lagerbuchsen für den Stossdämpfer bekommen und gleich aus- u. eingepresst, wieder spielfrei. Bis Mittwoch, bin gespannt was ansteht, Rad ist wieder startklar, Lenkkopflager nachgezogen und Kette erneuert, ich hoffe das Knacken ist fast weg, immer Winter komplett zerlegen.


----------



## coddatec (30. August 2014)

*Jens*, weißt Du schon wie es bei Dir morgen aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. August 2014)

Hallo Lars,

ich werde mich dem Familienwunsch anpassen und den Tag mit meinen Mädels verbringen.
Schade drum, aber ich kann die Beiden schon verstehen.
Dir viel Spaß beim testen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. August 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, ich habe heute den Dorm bei Beienrode erkundet, um mein Rad mal zu testen ( Revier von Christian aus Ochsendorf), habe paar schöne Trails gefunden und leider auch paar Nieten und  ich hatte einen schleichenden Blattfuss vorn. Das Knacken ist so gut wie weg , also im Winter neues Lenkkopflager, leider ziehen sich die hinteren Kettenglieder auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt vorn, obwohl neu, immer nach oben und blockieren dann die Kette, habe leider noch nicht ergründet warum. Ich habe die Kettengliederanzahl auf 107 reduziert und werde es am Montag bei meiner Testfahrt für meine nächste Ausfahrt nochmal beobachten und ggf. am Mittwoch das Hardtail nehmen, denn die Anstiege nur auf dem 2ten Blatt ist leider schlecht machbar.


----------



## d-zorg (1. September 2014)

Lars, erzähl. Wie war dein Tag in Braunlage bei der Specialized-Vorstellung? __


----------



## coddatec (1. September 2014)

Moin Moin,
alleine und bei dem morgens angesagten Regenwetter bin ich dann auch nicht nach Braunlage gefahren, sondern hab den Tag auch mit meinen Mädels verbracht, nachdem ich am Samstag schon fast den ganzen Tag arbeiten war.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2014)

Hallo *Jens*,
wie sieht es Mittwoch aus. Ich hoffe Du bis am Start und hast was zusammengestellt. Ich war heute bei Flechtorf und habe neue Wege erkundet für die nächste Ausfahrt. Da ich dort schon längere Zeit nicht mehr war, musste ich schauen ob noch alles geht und halt neue Sachen gesucht und gefunden. Mein Bike hat nicht gezickt, waren aber auch keine steilen Anstiege, trotzdem werde ich wohl mein Hardtail nehmen und die neue Bereifung hinten mal testen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2014)

Hallo Martin, ja klar ist am Mittwoch MtB angesagt
Ich denke wir nehmen den Ostelm unter die Räder, ich bastele nachher mal was. 
In Flechtorf war ich noch nie im Wald und den Dorm kenne ich nur vom Laufen. 
Schön das deine Kiste wieder ohne Knarren funzt


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2014)

Ostelm finde ich super, dann fahre ich doch Fully, sind ja nicht ganz so krasse Anstiege. Ich sende Dir mal den Track wo paar Streckenabschnitte dabei sind, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind, vielleicht kannst Du sie einbinden, denn dann wäre des Ostelm abgefahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2014)

Jep, baue ich mit ein


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2014)

Super. Freue mich drauf. Ich war heute im Kampstüh (Munalehre), ehemaliges Munitiondepot der BW (Munitionbunker). Es gab früher noch eine Nebeneinfahrt, der Trail ist leider verfallen, musste ich durch die Haupteinfahrt, aber ich habe das Tor wieder gefunden, dank meiner Bibliothek, wo man wieder herausfahren kann (sonst sind alle abgeschlossen). Ich habe paar schöne Trails bei Flechtorf gefunden, würden dir auch gefallen. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2014)

Das kenne ich, da hat ein Bekannter sein Lager für sein Unternehmen.
Die Bunker waren aber schon im WW 2 vorhanden, teilweise dienen die jetzt als Fledermausbehausungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2014)

*Jens*, was dazugelernt , wusste nicht dass die Anlage schon zur Wehrmachtzeit bestand. Ich musste dort einmal Wache halten mit meinem Zug.


----------



## d-zorg (1. September 2014)

Da ich noch nicht weiß, wann mein Rad wieder einsatzbereit ist, kann ich für Mittwoch leider noch nicht zusagen.
Steht momentan noch in Ilsenburg und wartet auf profesionelle Sonderbehandlung.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2014)

Moin Männer,

morgen fahren wir durch den Ostelm und nehmen mal etwas Neuland unter die Räder!
Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen.
Lampen nicht vergessen!

Gruß und bis morgen
Jens


----------



## coddatec (2. September 2014)

Bin dabei 

BTW: Sollte jemand keine Lampe haben, kann ich ggf. kurzfristig aushelfen, da ich aktuell drei Lämpchen habe und mit einer am Helm und einer am Lenker an sich locker auskomme.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2014)

Cool Lars
Lars, bring bitte mal die Funzel mit, wir haben einen Gast. 
Sylvie, eine junge Dame aus Wien wird uns begleiten
Das ist eine Bekannte von Manfred und mir die sehr Sportbegeistert ist. 
Entstanden ist das durch einen Berufskontakt, sie wollte schon immer mal mitkommen.


----------



## marlinde (2. September 2014)

*jens* wenn sie den abend nach der tour noch nach wien zurück fährt braucht sie auf jeden fall eine lampe 

ich bin übrigens zu 95% dabei am mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2014)

Hab sie jetzt schon etwas länger nicht gesehen, zuletzt war sie fit genug um nach Wien zu fahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. September 2014)

*Jens*, dann wir der Elm für Sylvie ja wohl nur ein Hügel sein . Ich glaube sie kennt nur richtige Berge. Ich freue mich schon auf den Wiener Schmäh.


----------



## Moga (2. September 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2014)

Bennet

Martin, die Sylvie kommt schon aus BS, sie wohnt noch nicht so lange in Wien.
Wie gesagt, sie wollte schon lange mal ne Runde MtB mit mir radeln, jetzt passt es
Alles andere war nur Spaß


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. September 2014)

Schade , hatte mich auf den Wiener Dialekt gefreut, aber endlich mal wieder eine mutige Frau an Bord , vielleicht finden sich ja doch noch paar weibliche MTBler, die mal dazustossen wollen, auch Corinna würde das mal freuen.


----------



## TheBASStian (3. September 2014)

komme auch mit.


----------



## roundround (3. September 2014)

Noch nicht abhauen, Jan und ich sind in 5 Minuten da!


----------



## TheBASStian (3. September 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Noch nicht abhauen, Jan und ich sind in 5 Minuten da!


und so wars... Danke für's Warten und eine unvergessliche Schlammschlacht!


----------



## roundround (3. September 2014)

Beim nächsten mal mehr festen Untergrund für die Weicheier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. September 2014)

Nabend Männer,

die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück, alle gut durchgekommen!
Großen Respekt an unseren Gast Sylvie, super mitgemacht und immer mit einem Lächeln
Die Streckendaten spare ich mir mal, denn Jan hat Recht, eine unvergessliche Schlammschlacht
Pierre würde sagen, was ne Gaudi........

Aber wir haben 2 supergeile Trails gefunden


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2014)

So melde mich auch mal zurück. Sylvie super gefahren, auch von mir höchsten Respekt. Meine Testausfahrt, was der Ostelm noch so bietet, leider bei diesem Untergrund krass und es ist nicht jedermanns Sache, doch Jens und auch ich müssen für euch oft durch das Tal der Tränen, um neue Wege zu finden um diese euch bei einer Ausfahrt vorstellen zu können. So habt ihr mal einen Eindruck bekommen, was das für ein Kraftaufwand ist und auch bei dieser Ausfahrt haben wir diesmal gemeinsam super Trails gefunden, die auch für Jens, als alter Elmhase, Neuland war. Sorry, die nächste Testfahrt halt nur mit Jens, nicht dass ich, dass nächste mal mit Matsch beworfen werde. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich hochgeladen und nächsten Mittwoch, Schotter, dann hat man aber nicht so viel zu erzählen.


----------



## marlinde (4. September 2014)

*martin*/*jens *danke für die organisation der tour

... habe wieder einiges gelernt, so z.b. dass ich mir jetzt unbedingt eine lampe zulegen muss


----------



## roundround (4. September 2014)

Ich habe gelernt, dass es Spaß macht mit Beleuchtung durch den Wald zu fahren. 

Habt ihr einen Tip für so ein chinesisches Model mit externem
Akku? Die Tage werden ja auch nicht länger...

@coddatec 
Organisier die Deister Geschichte mal bitte.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. September 2014)

Jep, Deistertour wäre cool

Ich doch tatsächlich ne Zecke am Fuß, trotz Doctan
Nur die Schienenbeine zu imprägnieren reicht wohl nicht!


----------



## coddatec (4. September 2014)

Die Deistergeschichte werde ich in Angriff nehmen, der Plan ist im Moment, das an einem Wochenende Ende September/Anfang Oktober zu starten.

Los gegen 9Uhr in BS, Tour ca. 1000hm+/-??, ggf. Pause am Annaturm zum Kalorien auffüllen, Nach der Tour noch irgendwo gemeinsam was Essen und Trinken, vielleicht in H-Over, da kommen wir eh dran vorbei.

Wer schonmal einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die dortigen Trails bekommen möchte, sei folgendes empfohlen (Kleiner Hinweiß; 95% der Sprünge haben Chicken Ways, so dass die Trails auch ohne Luftnummern sehr schön zu fahren sind):


----------



## roundround (4. September 2014)

Yes! Ich melde mich schon einmal an. Es sei denn irgend etwas kommt terminlich dazwischen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. September 2014)

Bin natürlich mit von der Partie
Ich war aber schon 2x im Deister, einmal "Raketentrail-Runde" und das andere Mal die "Waldrandtrail-Runde"
Aber die Trails wirklich so heißen weiß ich nicht, wurde mir nur so gesagt.

Ups, habe grade gesehen, dass ein Video von Lars ja "Raketen-Trail" heißt, dann stimmt das wohl


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. September 2014)

Ich habe meine Bilder jetzt auch hochgeladen.
Hier mal die Streckendaten, die sooo schlecht nicht sind!
Knapp 24km mit 310hm und einem für diese epische Schlammschlacht hervorragendem 13er Schnitt
Nochmal Dank und Respekt an alle die ohne groß zu murren (Daniel war ja nicht da) sich durch die Pampe 
und die Brennnesseln gedrückt haben
Meine Beine stehen immer noch unter Strom


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. September 2014)

Hallo Leute, bin jetzt offiziell zurück aus dem sonnigen Urlaub! 
Will auch am liebsten gleich zurück! Ist Sau kalt hier! Hattet ja viel Spaß die Wochen! Bin also bei euren nächsten Touren wieder dabei! 
Gruß an alle bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. September 2014)

*Nils*, für die China-Lampen wäre Normen (SpinnDeinDing) dein Ansprechpartner, denn er war letzten Winter damit ausgerüstet. Sein damaliges Fazit war, dass die Leuchtkraft top ist, leider ggf. Qualitätsprobleme, was man für eine Charge erwischt, wahr wohl seine zweite. Des weiteren sollte man den Akku auch berücksichtigen, denn bei meiner ersten MyThinysun, trotz Ionenakku, nimmt die Akkuleistung nach mehreren Jahren ab, von ca. 4,5 Stunden bei 20° nach ca. 5 Jahren 1 Stunde und bei Minusgraden fehlen einem nochmal bis zu 60% und dann darf die Ausfahrt nicht lang sein sonst steht man im Dunkeln.
*Lars* nach dem Videos vom Deister sicherlich eine geiler Spot, doch mein XC-Rad ist zum einen dafür nicht gebaut und ich verfahre lieber nach dem Motto " Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten" und hohle mir den Kick beim Kradfahren, da bleibe ich eher im Sattel.
*Pierre* freut mich, dass Du es im Urlaub sonniger hattest und wieder dazu stößt, denn bei Dir weiss ich auch, dass Du bei meinen Ausfahrten kein Pipi in den Augen hast. Freu mich auf das verlängerte Harzwochenende. Einladung für die kommende Sonntagsausfahrt geht heute raus.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. September 2014)

Martin, so wild wie das aussieht ist das da im Deister nicht!
Man kann prima um jeden Sprung herumfahren (Chickenway), das hat alles einen coolen flow
und entspricht deinen Ansprüchen in vollem Umfang
Ich fahre auch nicht anders als Du und mir hat das voll Laune gemacht
Sonntag kann ich mal wieder nicht, mache wie gesagt beim Staffel-Triathlon mit und muss da radeln.
Such mal was cooles mit Gaudi für Pierre raus, damit der gleich den Urlaubsmodus ablegen kann


----------



## d-zorg (4. September 2014)

Ja stimmt, ich war nicht dabei um den Schlamm anzumaulen... 

Beim nächsten Mal wieder hoffentlich, wenns zeitlich passt. Mein Rad ist erst heute mit der Inspektion fertig geworden. Hatte doch tatsächlich ein defektes Innenlager... deswegen hat es so geknackt.


----------



## marlinde (4. September 2014)

... also beim thema deister wäre ich auch - sofern terminlich machbar - sehr gerne dabei ...


----------



## marlinde (4. September 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> ...
> Hier mal die Streckendaten, die sooo schlecht nicht sind!
> Knapp 24km mit 310hm und einem für diese epische Schlammschlacht hervorragendem 13er Schnitt ...



*jens* ich bin nicht kennzahlen-geil, aber mein garmin hatte irgendwas mit 9er schnitt angezeigt, wir sind etwas weniger als 3 stunden gefahren ein 13er schnitt kann bei 24 km eigentlich nicht hinhauen ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. September 2014)

*Jens*, Dir wünsche ich erst mal viel Spaß beim Teamtriathlon in Wolfenbüttel, dort bin ich noch nie gestartet, da man dort im Zickzackkurs durch das Becken schwimmt und halt nur 400m. Da ich ein Teamwettkampf noch nie bestritten habe, sollte wir gemeinsam mit Gaudi-men in Hamburg starten über die Olypische Strecke. Ich schwimme 1500m, zur Zeit 26:30 ohne Neo, werde durch mein Leistungschwimmen ab September noch an mir arbeiten, für Gaudi-men 40 km Rad, wer 30 km/h Reitlingstal fahren kann und für dich deine Paradedisziplin 10 km Laufen, wäre doch mal eine Action anderer Art.
Jens mit dem Deister, werden wir sehen wenn es soweit ist und dann werde ich in mich gegen ob ich dass meinem Drahesel zumuten möchte. und eigentlich stehe ich nicht auf Weicheierei und dann packt mich oft der Ehrgeiz. Auf dem Bild von Dir sehe ich nicht gerade entspannt aus, nächstes mal fordere ich Zensur.
*Markus* mein Tacho hat auch 12,9 Schnitt angezeigt, bei reiner Fahrzeit von 1:50:33; waren trotz der widrigen Umstände zügig unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. September 2014)

Bin in Hamburg sofort dabei! Das wäre ja ein Gaudi!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2014)

Moin,

also mein Garmin hat mir einen glatten 13er Schnitt angezeigt!
Hab ich nicht nachgerechnet, denke aber schon dass das passt, warum sollte ich das auch schönen?
Hab noch mal nachgesehen, 23,66 km in 1:48 Fahrzeit und 26 Min. Pausenzeit. 

Hamburg ist immer geil
Wann ist denn das?
Dazu muss ich etwas anders trainieren, beim 10er ist Tempohärte gefragt.
Meine Bestzeit liegt bei 42 Min.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, da bist Du für die 10 km gesetzt; meine Bestzeit beim Stadiumlauf war eine 47:10, also Schneckentempo zu deiner Zeit. Der Triathlon in Hamburg findet am 18/19. Juli statt und wir sollten uns jetzt schon registrieren lassen, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu haben. Ich benötige dann von Gaudi-man und dir die Geburtsdaten, per Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. September 2014)

Hab ich dir per Mail geschickt!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. September 2014)

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2014)

So ich habe uns registriert . Geburtsdatum war für die Anmeldung von euch doch noch nicht nötig. Ich werde Ende des Jahres per Mail angeschrieben und dann können wir uns endgültig entscheiden, doch ich glaube wir sind ein geiles Team; auf jeden Fall gibt es immer was zu lachen, sieht man ja am Foto von Jens bei der letzten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2014)

Sehr geil
Das wird sicher ne Gaudi, ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. September 2014)

Ich auch! Das heißt morgen RR! Vorbereitung muss sein!


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2014)

Jungs, dass ist noch 10 Monate hin. Morgen leider arbeiten angesagt und ich weiß nicht wann meine Kundschaft mich nach Hause läßt. Pierre auch dein Laden gehört dazu. Bock hätte ich schon, nur müsste ich Lars einen Korb geben, wegen seiner Feier. Wenn ihr ab 14 Uhr starten würdet, würde ich es versuchen, müsste dann bei Lars absagen, wird er aber wohl verstehen. Pierre melde mich per Whats app wie ich im Zeitplan bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2014)

Irrtum, *Jens *Du musst dich ja schonen für Sonntag, sonst sind alle Körner weg und dann wirst Du von deinen Teammitgliedern im Becken versenkt. *Pierre* fahre mal morgen alleine, aber denke an Sonntag, sonst versenke ich dich im Teich bei Flechtorf, wenn nichts mehr geht oder soll ich sicherheitshalber ein Gummiband mitnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2014)

Ja morgen ist Pause und ich wollte schon bei Lars auftauchen.
Ein Kuchen passt immer rein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2014)

Ich bin auch da.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. September 2014)

Ab wann seit ihr da?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2014)

Ab 15 Uhr hat er gesagt und ich werde auch gegen 15 Uhr auftauchen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2014)

Ich halb vier vier, muss nach der Arbeit erst mal runter kommen. Bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. September 2014)

Okay, bin erst noch in Hannover! Komme dann von da aus vorbei!


----------



## Prilan (6. September 2014)

Melde mich auch aus dem Urlaub zurück !
Kann aber morgen leider nicht an der Ausfahrt teilnehmen - Jugendfußball !


----------



## marlinde (6. September 2014)

*martin* ich bin sonntag dabei, ist das die adresse für den treffpunkt um 9.00: Gaststätte Rote Wiese
Rote Wiese 9 ?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. September 2014)

Hallo *Markus*, super. Treffpunkt ist Rote Wiese direkt am Sportplatz, hier nochmal die Koordinaten von google earth ( 52°14'18.93"N 10°32'4.51"E). Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. September 2014)

Hi Hi,

wir haben die Staffel hinter uns und sind auf Platz 4 von 11 Staffeln gelandet. 
Rund eine Stunde und 7 Minuten haben wir gebraucht, meine Fahrzeit für knapp 21km war 38 Minuten
und 38:50 mit Wechsel. 
Das macht einen 33er Schnitt, ohne Windschatten ganz ok und 138hm waren auch drin, kann ich gut
mit leben

Wie war die Sonntagstour, alle heile wieder da?


----------



## marlinde (7. September 2014)

die sonntagstour war sehr schön
*martin* hat eine klasse strecke zusammengestellt -> vielen dank 
alle sind wohlauf zurück
technische daten kommen dann bestimmt von martin


----------



## coddatec (7. September 2014)

Bezüglich der Deistertour steht gerade der 3.10. im Raum.
Gibt's schon Tendenzen, wem der Termin passt und wem nicht?


----------



## roundround (7. September 2014)

3.10 würde mir passen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. September 2014)

Lars, setzt einen Termin fest, bei so vielen wird das eine Eierei. 
Ich kann dann nicht, da ist langes WE mit dem WoMo angesagt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. September 2014)

So der Guide meldet sich auch mal zurück.
*Jens*, erst mal super gefahren, 33 Schnitt bei dem welligen Streckenprofil schon super, soll im Tri-Cup die zweitschwierigste Strecke sein nach Helmstedt, da sie wohl auch sehr windanfällig sein soll. Beim Radfahren bei dem Tempo qualmen die Beine und wenn man da schon 600 oder 750 m Schwimmen hinter sich hat, freut man sich nicht so richtig aufs Laufen, außer vielleich Du.

So zur unserer Ausfahrt. Für mich waren es knapp 100 km mit 400 Hm und die letzten Kilometer mit Rochus zusammen, haben wir nochmal ein 24 Schnitt hingeknallt. Wir waren heute zu sechst und alle haben durchgehalten, Benedikt hatte durch seinen Unfall und damit Trainingsrückstand an den Anstiegen etwas zu kämpfen, hat es aber trotzdem im Bravour durchgedrückt. 18,6 Schnitt bei 62 km mit ca. 250 Hm war ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Schade dass aus dem Braunschweiger Thread sich keiner für die Ausfahrt gefunden hat, wäre für viele machbar gewesen und sie wären definitiv noch nicht da langgefahren, den für alle war es komplettes Neuland. Die Strecke werde ich nicht veröffentlichen, vielleicht nächstes Jahr nochmal, schöne Strecke für Grundlagentraining, hat Markus auch gleich gemeint. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich hochgeladen, waren diesmal wieder ein paar mehr. Bis Mittwoch, aber dann mit Hardtail.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. September 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

@Shampoo, Respekt! Tolle oder wie ich sagen würde nette Leistung! Hauptsache es war ein Gaudi! 

@Oberhutzel , nette Tour heut! Hat mir riesig Spass gemacht! Bin schon gespannt auf das We im Harz! Das wird ein Gaudi! 

Bis dahin schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. September 2014)

100km MtB sind aber auch ne Ansage und die letzten km mit Rochus, allen Respekt
Unfall, was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. September 2014)

Nein, *Jens* es war alles save , nur Pierre hat wieder den einzigen Nagel auf dem Weg aufgesammelt  und dann mit einem schönen Zischen war sein Reifen platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. September 2014)

Ja, ich hatte nen Platten!
War aber eher ein Boxenstop! 
Und für alle ne Pause!


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. September 2014)

... und keine Luftpumpe. Gott sei Dank war der Werkstattwagen dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. September 2014)

Moin Männer,
Werkstattwagen ist gut
Einen Nagel einzusammeln ist aber schon selten
Ich meinte Benedigt bei der Frage nach einem Unfall.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. September 2014)

Er hatte vor ca. 6-8 Wochen nen Unfall! Vorne rüber abgestiegen! Radiusköpfchen gebrochen! Nicht bei unserer Tour!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. September 2014)

Hmpf, war bestimmt Aua.
Scheint ja wieder ok zu sein. Ein Bruch ist immer mist, dauert und so richtig original ist es danach auch nicht mehr.
Sehe ich ja bei mir an meinem Gelenk.

@all 
Die Mittwochsrunde steht, Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
Den Markmorgen bis zum Ende fahren und man ist am Parkplatz!
Ein paar Trails habe ich eingebaut, ganz ohne ist doof, dürfte nur etwas Schlamm bei sein.
25km mit 650hm warten auf uns.
Daniel, deine zarte Haut wird auch nicht leiden.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. September 2014)

*Jens*, schön dass Du ein Kompromiss gefunden hast , denn auf nur Schotter habe ich kein Bock  und ich möchte doch mein Dirty Dan mal testen und da muss Schlamm her. Ich hoffe die Schaltung streikt nicht wieder, dann kriege ich Hals. Ich freu mich auf Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (8. September 2014)

Ich hab gestern zwei Stunden gebraucht, um das Rad wieder Fahrbereit zu kriegen, und da ist noch nichtmal Putzen mit drin gewesen.

Die Umlenkröllchen haben die letzen Touren durxch den Schlamm nicht überlebt (genauer gesagt, die Kugellager der Röllchen) und das Innenlager/Kurbel musste zum gängig machen auch einmal ausgebaut werden. 

@All: Ich setze für die *Deisterrunde *nach Jens Vorschlag den *Sonntag, 28.09.* als festen Termin. 
Treffen um 9Uhr in BS (irgendwo in Autobahnnähe), dann schnallen wir alle Räder auf Fahrgemeinschaften, ich selber kann insgesamt 4 Bikes und Personen mitnehmen und machen uns auf den Weg nach Wennigsen am Deister. Die Tour selber wird ca. 1200-1400hm und 45-50km haben (Grobplanung laut GPSies) und dabei werden 7 Trailabfahrten in Angriff genommen. Wir können auch spontan abkürzen, falls es zu spät wird oder die Kraft nachlässt. Eine längere Pause mit Einkahrschwung kann nach 30km und 35km gemacht werden.  Auch wenn Martin entäuscht sein wird, Schlammtrails sind im Deister leider seltener als im Elm  .


----------



## marlinde (8. September 2014)

super, das deister-Thema ist eine coole sache ich freue mich sehr darauf
ist das im bike-park und wird dann etwas besonderes benötigt an ausrüstung?


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. September 2014)

*Lars* für die Deisterausfahrt am 28.9.14 werde ich mich kurzfristig entscheiden , da ich ggf. am 21.9.14 nochmal eine Elmausfahrt für den Verteiler anbieten werde, wenn Corinna kann, denn sie kennt den Elm noch nicht und wenn ich nach dem verlängerten Harzwochenende mit Pierre schon wieder unterwegs mit euch bin, gibt es die rote Karte zu Hause.


----------



## dezilaiceps (8. September 2014)

@alle:

Dafür ist der Dreck im Deister anhänglicher, d. h. der Lehmanteil ist höher und das ganze klebt deutlich besser. Kenn ich noch von früher, Jägerstieg hoch oder Grenzweg runter ein übles Rumgeeiere. Im Harz ist mir so ein Kitt zum Glück noch nicht begegnet, dafür haben wir jede Menge Wurzeln und Steine in allen Größen. Der Parkplatz Waldkater am Ende der Hülsebrinkstraße ist übrigens der klassische Startpunkt für Ausfahrten im Deister. Dann viel Spaß beim Einsauen.
Noch ein Tipp: Die Eisdiele in Wennigsen ist sehr zu empfehlen. Leider geht die Saison auch schon wieder dem Ende (12.10.2014?) entgegen.  

Viele Grüße dezilaiceps


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. September 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Wer hat hier die Hosen an?


----------



## roundround (8. September 2014)

@coddatec 
ich würde gerne einen Sitzplatz und einen Platz für mein Rad reservieren.


----------



## coddatec (8. September 2014)

marlinde schrieb:


> ist das im bike-park und wird dann etwas besonderes benötigt an ausrüstung?


Das ist ein ganz normaler Höhenzug wie der Elm, nur mit vorbereiteten präparierten Trails.
Eine besondere Ausrüstung braucht es dafür eigentlich nicht, 95% der Wege sind auch mit CC-Race-Hardtails fahrbar. Ich werde auch nur mit Halbschale und ohne Protektoren fahren.


----------



## marlinde (8. September 2014)

*lars* ok da habe ich wohl was verwechselt, hatte das immer im hinterkopf: http://deisterfreun.de/


----------



## coddatec (8. September 2014)

'ne, hast Du nicht wirklich verwechselt, die Deisterfreunde sind ein Verein, der versucht, die größtenteils halblegalen und nur in bestimmten Bereichen geduldeten Trails im Deister über ihre Vereinsarbeit zu legalisieren. Das ist jedoch weiterhin alles im gleichen Wald/Höhenzug.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. September 2014)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> @Oberhutzel
> Wer hat hier die Hosen an?


*Pierre*, dann Danke schon mal für deine Zusage für den 21.9.2014, falls die Elmfahrt stattfindet, da Du ja wohl zu Hause die Hosen an hast.
*Lars*, mit dem Deister kann ggf. mit mir doch stattfinden, da meine Frau das Wochenende wohl unterwegs sein wird. Meine Frage, da ich noch nicht im Deister war, ein Profil wie in Salzgitter oder wie im Elm, mit Anstiegen von über 20%, da ich dann bei meinem Fully noch das 22er Ritzel vorn erneuern muss, sonst blockiert wieder die Kette oder Hardtail, vielleicht ist der Rahmen etwas resistenter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. September 2014)

*SpinnDeinDing*, Hallo Normen von Dir hört man leider auch nichts mehr. Ich habe dich am Samstag kurz mit deinem Pickup gesehen. Was hast Du denn da für ein Gewächs im Gesicht; Tarnung, damit man dich nicht mehr erkennt, da Du aufs Auto umgestiegen bist oder ist das Rad noch im Einsatz. Wird mal Zeit, dass Du wieder dazustößt; die Strecken werden kürzer, also auch was für Parkbesucher.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. September 2014)

Der 28.09 geht klar, da habe ich Zeit und Bock drauf!
Bikes kann ich insgesamt 4 aufladen und es passen auch 4 Mann in den Pick-Up.
Davon 2 komfortabel und 2 eher Holzklasse mit Knie am Ohr
Martin, das Profil hab ich so wie das im Elm in Erinnerung, nur dass der Deister 100m höher ist.
Also etwas länger zu klettern.


----------



## coddatec (8. September 2014)

Ja, das kommt hin, die Anstiege sind so zwischen 150hm und 250hm lang und stückweise gehts auch mal mit 16%-20% hoch, in der Regel sind es aber eher 6%-10%. Nahezu alle Auffahrten sind breite Schotterwege und gut fahrbar, trotzdem würde ich persönlich da nicht auf mein Rettungsring vorne verzichten wollen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. September 2014)

OK *Jens* und *Lars*, habe eben 22er bestellt und noch mal ein Hans Dampf 2.35 für mein Hardtail für vorn.  Sollte es am 28.9. klappen, sage ich nur Tage nach vorn, ich nehme bei Jens den Copilotenplatz ein. Bis Mittwoch und wehe streikt man Rad, dann werde ich wild. Pierre weiss, dann bin ich leider laut.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. September 2014)

Martin, Platz reserviert
Wild und laut......, das kenne ich doch


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. September 2014)

Super. Laut, meinst Du die Ausfahrt vom Mittwoch, wo ich mit der Technik gehadert habe. Glaub mir, es geht mehr.


----------



## TheBASStian (8. September 2014)

Hey, Deister sieht klasse aus. Hardtail-Revier!  Da komm ich auch mit, müsste ich Zeit haben.


----------



## TheBASStian (8. September 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Bikes kann ich insgesamt 4 aufladen und es passen auch 4 Mann in den Pick-Up.
> Davon 2 komfortabel und 2 eher Holzklasse mit Knie am Ohr


Ich bin da genügsam. Kann auch fahren, aber kriege bekanntlich nur zwei bikes unter.


----------



## coddatec (8. September 2014)

Wenn Jens und ich fahren, dann kriegen wir ja zusammen 8 Leute mit. Bei 85km Anreise lohnen sich Fahrgemeinschaften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (8. September 2014)

Jens, würde auch gern ein Ticket bei dir einlösen für den Deister. 
Würde dann nach Sickte kommen zum Aufladen.

Ansonsten sollte es diesen Mittwoch endlich mal wieder klappen bei mir.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. September 2014)

Alles klar Daniel, ist reserviert!
Ich néhme an mit "kein" meinst du "ein" Ticket


----------



## d-zorg (9. September 2014)

Whooops, natürlich. "Ein" Ticket. 
Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Moga (9. September 2014)

Wenn ich die Woche meinen Klausurenplan bekomme, weiß ich ob ich auch kann . Ich würde dann auch bei Jens mitfahren wenn das okay ist . Morgen bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. September 2014)

Alles klar Bennet, ist reserviert
Somit wäre auch die Holzklasse ausgebucht

So hab dann meine Bikes mal durchgepflegt, 2 x Mtb und 1 x RR = 2 Stunden Arbeit. 
War gut so, mein Element hatte n Platten und war noch total verwarzt
Kiste wieder scharf für Mittwoch


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2014)

So, *Jens* definitive Zusage für den 28.9.14, Frau ist on Tour, können die Männer mal wieder ein bischen zusammen spielen. Mein Hardtail ist auch vom Haken, Luftdruck o.K. und noch lassen sich alle Gänge schalten. Ich hoffe es funktioniert dann auch noch im Elm. Meine Räder wachse ich immer ein, dann ein bischen Wasser und die Pampe ist ab. 
*Pierre* von Dir habe ich noch keine Zusage für den 21.9.14 oder hast Du gerade den Rock an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. September 2014)

Wachs?
Hm, meistens habe ich nicht viel Bock zum Putzen, ich sprühe mir etwas w40 in den Lappen und 
wische nach dem Waschen damit über den Rahmen.
Sieht gut aus und ich bilde mir ein der Dreck geht dadurch auch besser ab. 
Obendrein geht es auch noch schnell.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. September 2014)

Putzen? Wachs? WD40? 
Fährt man nicht bis nichts mehr geht?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. September 2014)

Glaub mir Pierre, letzten Mittwoch ging absolut nichts mehr!!


----------



## lary (9. September 2014)

Pierre würde sein Fahrrad sauber garnicht wiedererkennen


----------



## TheBASStian (9. September 2014)

also im Ernst, ich habe meine Räder noch nie geputzt. In zehn Jahren nicht. Aber wer hier in der Region unterwegs ist, hat einfach keine Wahl, scheint mir.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2014)

Jan bei 7 fach Schaltung ist auch weniger Wartung nötig als bei 9 oder 10fach. Jens Pierre vertritt eine andere Philosophie fahren bis nichts mehr geht, dann tauscht er nicht nur die Kette, sondern regelmäßig auch die Kassette. Man sollte mal eine Versuchsreihe starten, vielleicht macht das mehr Sinn,  denn man spart sich das Putzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2014)

*Jens*, Wachsspray ist noch einfacher, da kannst Du den Lappen sparen. Ein weiterer Vorteil, es bindet kein Staub, weil es nicht klebt und es ist wasserbeständiger. Nach dem Reinigen sprüht man das Zeug aufs Rad, glänzt dann wie neu und trocknet aus, man sieht von dem Wachsfilm über dem Rahmen u. Anbauteilen nichts mehr. Nach 2 bis 3 mal waschen muss halt neu aufgetragen werden; dann kannst Du dir das Putzen auch sparen. Bis morgen, freue mich auf geile Pampe und ich hoffe ich fahre immer an euch vorbei und bleib nicht mit durchdrehenden Reifen stehen.


----------



## marlinde (10. September 2014)

... also ich benötige heute abend auch einen platz im starterfeld


----------



## coddatec (10. September 2014)

Bin auch mit dabei mit frischen Schaltröllchen und einer neuen HR-Steckachse, mal schauen, ob die Bremshupe jetzt leiser ist.


----------



## roundround (10. September 2014)

Wie viel ist für h heute geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. September 2014)

Sorry, ich schaffe es nicht! Stress bei der Arbeit!


----------



## Prilan (10. September 2014)

Schaffe es heute leider auch nicht,  Lampenset ist auch noch nicht da !
Martin - hätte Lust am Wochenende eine Tour bei euch mitzufahren,  wann startet ihr von Frank Tolle ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. September 2014)

So die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich gesund und munter zurück!
Mir hat's Spaß gemacht, trotz der kürzeren Strecke
Waren 24km mit 600hm, Schnitt habe ich nicht nachgesehen, Lars meinte 14,??

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. September 2014)

*Jens*, mein Tacho hat 14,2 km/h angezeigt, reine Fahrzeit 1:40:11. Schöne Strecke, sogar etwas Neuland bei Kilometer 9,7, bin ich noch nicht gefahren.  Mein Dirty Dan konnte leider nur in einigen Trailpassagen sein Potenzial zeigen, definitv kein durchdrehen mehr, leider bei den Schotterpassagen bergauf war der Rollwiderstand schon heftig, ich hatte heute 7 Schläge höheren Durchschnittspuls, als mit meiner alten Bereifung. Nächstes mal Hans Dampf vorn und Fat Albert hinten, dass ist bei dem größeren Schotteranteil ein besserer Kompromiss.
*Prilan* wir starten am Samstag um 7:30 aus Braunschweig und werden dann voraussichtlich um 9 Uhr von Frank Tolle mit der ersten Tour starten. Am Sonntag und Montag halt auch um 9 Uhr.
*Markus* ich schicke dir mal den Track vom Dorm, sind aber einige Nietenstrecken dabei. Der Toptrail beginnt bei Kilometer 5,2. Ich bin den Trail nochmals nach links gefahren, da ich die Einfahrt nicht gefunden habe, vielleicht kannst Du jetzt besser die Traileinfahrt finden. Ich werde auch nochmal dort hinfahren, um für uns eine Strecke zusammenzustellen, aber mit technischem Gerät, denn die Holzhindernisse gehen garnicht.

Bis hoffentlich nächsten Mittwoch, wenn Pierre und ich uns im Harz nicht kaputtgefahren haben, denn 200 km mit 5000Hm sind nicht von Pappe.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2014)

Hi Hi,

ich hab mal die Bilder vom Mittwoch hochgeladen.
Es sind genau 2 Stück

Martin und Pierre, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und coole Trails bei eurer Harztour
Leider kann ich aus Zeitgründen am Sonntag nicht dabei sein
Hatte ich ja schon gesagt, außerdem habe ich mich gestern beim meinem sportiven 30er Lauf
so in den Keller gesportet, daß ich eine kleine Pause einlegen muss

LG
Jens

@all  
Die Mittwosrunde steht, 29km mit rund 500hm!
Treffpunkt wie immer um 18 Uhr, am Freibad-Parkplatz in Hemkenrode.


----------



## Monkekhan (12. September 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu eurer dritten Tour: (Sösetalsperre - Hanskühnenburg - Wolfswarte)
Wie viele km "Anreise" zum Anstieg zur Hanskühnenburg fahrt ihr denn etwa? Ich würde eventuell die erste Hälfte der Tour mitfahren. Am dritten Tag seit ihr ja vllt schon etwas platt und ich halte euch nicht zu sehr auf - abgesehen davon, dass es wohl größtenteils sowieso bergab gehen wird^^
Auf dem Weg zur Hanskühnenburg könnt ihr mich dann abhängen - will nur ein paar Höhenmeter fahren 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## marlinde (12. September 2014)

... ich muss für mittwoch in hemkenrode absagen, da dienstlich in ulm unterwegs ...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. September 2014)

Danke Jens, ruh dich etwas aus! 
Bis ggf. Mittwoch!


----------



## Moga (12. September 2014)

Können wir den Startplatz in meine Richtung verschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prilan (12. September 2014)

Hallo Martin und Pierre, 
würde die Sonntagstour gern mitfahren,  bin ca. 8:45 Uhr vor Ort. 
Ist das für euch o.k. ?
Gruß Thore


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. September 2014)

So ich melde mich leider erst jetzt, hat etwas Stress arbeitstechnisch und für die Vorbereitung für die Harzfahrt, zum Anderen musste ich mit der Dienstleistungwüste Fahrradgeschäft in Braunschweig rumärgern und bin was explodiert, aber es gibt noch Geschäfte, die Dienstleistung verstehen, wie ich in meinem Job. Dazu später, wird leider etwas mehr Text, also die kein Bock auf Lesen haben, scrollen einfach zum nächsten Kommentar.
*Jens* erstmal besten Dank für den Track, ab Kilometer 9,5 bis 13,3 fahren wir die gleiche Strecke, sonst ist die Strecke komplett anders. Ich werde Dir nach der Tour den Track der Strecken zusenden, bin selbst gespannt was uns dort erwartet, halt Überraschung. Mit dem Training soll man auch mal an die Grenzen gehen und dann paar Ruhetage einlegen, denn nur in dieser Zeit verbessert man sich, denn der Körper hat die Möglichkeit sich den Reizen in dieser Zeit anzupassen, sagt jede Trainingslektüre, man darf es halt nicht übertreiben, dann geht es in die andere Richtung, halt übertrainiert. Also bis Mittwoch und ich hoffe Pierre und ich haben uns nicht zu viel zugemutet für das Wochenende.
*Markus* schade dass Du nächsten Mittwoch nicht kannst, denn Du bist mittlerweile ein fester Bestandteil dieser super Truppe, denn zum einen fährst Du wie Bennet zu den Treffenpunkten per Rad, das nenne ich Einsatz, Hut ab und zum anderen sehe ich das Du die Arbeiten von Jens und mir anerkennst und auch kommentierst, denn so bekommen auch wir ein positives Feedback und sehen dass die Mühe sich lohnt, dafür nochmals besten Dank.
*Christian* die 3. Ausfahrt ist bis zur Kühnenburg 24 km mit ca. 566Hm, also für dich locker machbar, da wir, wie Du schon gesagt hast, an den anderen Tagen schon Federn gelassen haben. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du uns begleitest.
*Thore*, super, 8:45 perfekt, wir freuen uns drauf wenn Du uns begleitest.
*Pierre*, ich muss leider Hardtail fahre, habe von 24 auf 22 vorn umgerüsten und hinten 2.25 Nobby Nic montiert.Bis Morgen; wird anstrengend, aber mit Dir immer lustig. Wir werden die Wunden bei einem Hefeweizen nach der Fahrt lecken, freue mich drauf.

So jetzt zur Dienstleistungswüste. Da ich mein 22er Ritzel wechseln wollte hatte ich mir schon vor längerer Zeit ein Abzieher besorgt für diese Situation dass ich die Kurbel abziehen kann und nun wollte ich diese gestern wechseln. Da keine Beschreibung dabei war, habe ich es leider nicht geschafft, trotz Ing., Asche auf mein Haupt. Mein erster Weg war zu Päschke, mein Händler meines Vertrauens, der Mechaniker hat sich der Problematik sofort angenommen und versucht mein Problem zu lösen, da er aber XTR nicht kannte, da die Firma die Preisklasse der Räder nicht bearbeit musste er auch aufgeben, bevor er was kaputt macht, also der Einsatz war da, o.K. Päschke hat durch seinen Einsatz bei der XTR-Kassette, wo das Zahnrad gebrochen war, eine Kulanz erreicht, das nenne ich auch Einsatz.  Der Mechaniker meinte ich sollte es mal bei T + 3 Buchstaben versuchen oder bei Velo-City, da diese mit hochwertigen Fahrräder zu tun habe. Da Pierre mir Firma T empfohlen hat, er hat dort sein Cannondal Renner gekauft und den guten Service gelobt, war mein erster Weg dahin. Ich musste leider dort feststellen, dass man dort nur Service bekommt, wenn man ein Rad gekauft hat und nicht wenn man eine Anfrage startet, wie halt ein Versicherungvertreter, der gerne eine Police verkauft, aber keine Beratung. Ich habe Herrn T angesprochen ob er mir bei meinem Problem helfen könnte. Sein Kommentar" Er hätte keine Zeit". Ich erwiderte Ihm, er solle mir nur kurz die Funktion des Abziehers erklären. Der gute Mann ging zu meinem Rad und meinte ich sollte mich an Canyon wenden, daraufhin meine ich, dass ist kein Canyonproblem, sondern ein Shimanoproblem. Ich erwiderte, ob er mir nicht helfen wollte, darauf er"Ja". Ich konnte auf den Service nur "Danke" sagen. Mein nächster Weg war Velo-City und man sieht es geht auch anders, Service pur. Der Mechaniker erklärte mir haarklein wie die Demontage erfolgt und wie die Kurbel wieder eingestellt wird, ohne dass ich dort ein Rad gekauft habe. Kann auch hier nur sagen, besten Dank und wo glaubt ihr wohl, wo ich mein nächstes Custommade Rad anschauen werde, garantiert nicht bei T und wenn es doch mal ein Cannondal sein sollte fahre ich lieber nach Hannover, bevor ich mich von dem Versicherungsvertreter beraten lasse. So jetzt habe ich schön Dampf abgelassen und freue mich auf morgen.
*Jens*, Pierre wird euch von unseren Erlebnisse dieses Wochenende berichten, da ich nicht weiss ob es W-Lan dort gibt.


----------



## roundround (13. September 2014)

Prilan, von wo startest du?
Evtl würde ich mitkommen.

Die Jungs von Velocity sind richtig nett und verstehen ihr Handwerk. Auch kurzfristig helfen die gerne mal.


----------



## Prilan (13. September 2014)

Fahre aus Richtung Celle kommend über Braunschweig in den Harz (über SZ-Bad wäre auch möglich). Habe auch noch jede Menge Platz !


----------



## TheBASStian (13. September 2014)

Prilan schrieb:


> Hallo Martin und Pierre,
> würde die Sonntagstour gern mitfahren,  bin ca. 8:45 Uhr vor Ort.
> Ist das für euch o.k. ?
> Gruß Thore


hallo zusammen,
am Sonntag würde ich euch auch gerne beehren, Martin und Pierre.
Thore und Nils, habt ihr schon Ahnung, wo wir die Athleten treffen, und ggfs. noch Platz im Van? Bin auch in Braunschweig stationiert. Grüße
Jan


----------



## Prilan (13. September 2014)

Treffpunkt Sonntag mit Martin und Pierre ist 8:45 Uhr, Untermühle, Clausthal-Zellerfeld. 
Ich schlge vor,  wir treffen uns um 7:45 Uhr bei Voets (Wolfenbütteler Straße 51) in Braunschweig. 
Zwei Plätze sind in jedem Fall bei mir noch frei, bei mehr Bedarf muss ich ggf. Sitze umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (13. September 2014)

Prima,will be there.
alter, ist das früh! 
wenn meine Verabredung heute abend länger dauert, bleibe ich am besten auf... ;-)


----------



## roundround (13. September 2014)

Ich bin auch zu dieser unchristlichen Zeit da...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. September 2014)

Moin Moin,

wird sicher eine schöne Tour am Sonntag, etwas schade für mich wäre gern dabei, aber euch natürlich schöne Trails
Den Herrn T verstehe ich nicht?
Hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis mit dem Fuzzi, als ich einen Vorbau brauchte, bin danach nie wieder bei dem aufgetaucht.
Meine Räder bringe ich auch gerne zu Velocity.
Macht immer Spaß sich mit Dirk zu unterhalten, hat jede Menge Plan und genauso beknackt wie wir!
Velocity bietet Sonntagts immer Harztouren an, RR im Sommer meine ich auch.
Wollte schon immer mal mit, bin aber noch nie dazu gekommen, können wir ja mal für die nächste Saison austesten.

@All 
Bennet,
klar kann ich den Startpunkt verlegen, dann haben wir in der Tourmitte 2-3Km Straße.
Die Runde geht sogar über Lutterspring.
Da der Elm nicht so groß ist, plane ich unsere Runden so, daß etwas Abwechslung reinkommt. Den Startpunkt in deine
Richtung zu verlegen ist nicht immer einfach, weil wir dann immer das selbe fahren würden. Dazu kommt die schlammige Jahreszeit, die meisten wollen fahren und sich nicht immer durch die gleiche Pampe wühlen. Das macht es noch schwerer eine Tour rund zu machen.
Mir soll es für diesmal egal sein, wenn es für alle ok ist in der Mitte 2-3km Straße zu fahren!
Alternativ kannst du auch bis nach Hemkenrode kommen und dann bei Lutterspring nach Hause abbiegen.
Ansonsten nimm es bitte so hin, daß ich versuche die Touren irgendwie so zu gestallten, dass Abwechslung reinkommt.
Dazu muss ich aber die Startpunkte verschieden wählen, du sollst dabei natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen.
Blöd ist immer, keine 18 kein Auto
Also was sagen die Anderen, Stratpunkt wie geplant oder Lutterspring??


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. September 2014)

So Jungs,

 der erste Tag ist vollbracht. 60 km mit ca 1300 Hm nach Navi (Tacho 1600Hm), 12,4 Schnitt, bei Dauerregen, sahen nach 4:47 beide lecker aus. Wir haben paar schöne Trails befahren, ca. 12 km, mit super Flow, keine verblockte Strecke, hatten dafür mit dem Matsch und nassen Wurzeln zu kämpfen. Bis morgen, mal sehen was unsere Beine sagen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. September 2014)

Das war heut schon mal ein Gaudi! Etwas nass sonst super! Freu mich auf morgen!


----------



## Monkekhan (13. September 2014)

Ganz durchschnittliches Wetter für Clausthal-Zellerfeld - hier regnet es eigentlich immer.
Vor ein paar Wochen war ich zum Brocken unterwegs - überall bestes Wetter und kurz vorm Ziel fing zwischen Altenau und Clausthal der Regen an!^^


----------



## coddatec (14. September 2014)

Abgesehen vom Regen, hört sich das nach einer schönen Tour bei euch im Harz an.

Bzgl. des Startpunktes der Mittwochstour(en):
Grundsätzlich finde ich es ok, wenn wir hin und wieder den Startpunkt in Richtung des östlichen Elms verlegen und in den Touren auch mal ein paar Asphalt-km integrieren, um Bennet entgegen zu kommen. Letztlich sollte das Jens entscheiden, da er die Touren plant und am besten weiß, wo jeweils der beste Startpunkt liegt.

Damit Bennet weiß, wovon ich rede:
Jedoch bedeutet das auch für uns aus der Grobrichtung Braunschweig immer gewisse Mehraufwände, in meinem Fall wird aus 44km/39Minuten An-Abreise (Laut Google-Earth) nach Hemkenrode 66km/58Minuten nach Lutterspring. Die Zeitaufwände und Mehrkosten (20km sind überschlagen 2,50€ Sprit, die mir nicht wehtun, aber auf alle Mitfahrer aus BS gerechnet...) sind mal ok, insbesondere wenn wir dadurch auch mal andere Strecken fahren können, ich bin aber jedesmal froh über einen möglichst westlich gelegenen Treffpunkt, da ich in den Fällen deutlich entspannter von der Arbeit loskomme. 17Uhr ist bei mir inoffizielles "Kernzeitende", bis dahin bin ich in der Regel noch mit Kollegen am diskutieren oder andere Dinge am organisieren, was sich häufig bis 17:15 in die Länge zieht. Dannach umziehen, 30-35Minuten Anreise, Rad abladen und Abfahrbereit sein um 18Uhr ist ziemlich knapp.


----------



## Moga (14. September 2014)

Ab und zu werde ich jetzt auch mal mitm Auto kommen können. Aber ich kanns halt nicht immer haben. Also wenn wir nicht ständig auf der anderen Seite starten ist das auch okay für mich. Hatte halt nur gefragt, weil letzte Woche auch schon so weit weg war. Für mich sind halt am besten erreichbar: Lutterspring, Tetzelstein, Reitlingstal, Watzumer Häuschen. Vielleicht könnte man ja auch Diana Ruh mal nehmen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. September 2014)

So ich melde mich mal von unserer Hammerfahrt zurück. Wir waren zu Viert. 83 km, 1300 Hm, mit ca. 38 km Trailanteil bei 12,4 Schnitt ca. 6,5 Stunden im Sattel und da waren leckere Sachen dabei, vom Hammerflow, bis geil verblockt. Jeder ist auf seine Kosten gekommen, mehr kann eine Strecke nicht bieten, der absolute Hammer. Jens, Du hast vielleicht gedacht, mehr Drecke als den Mittwoch geht nicht, ich sage doch. Paar Bilder von unserer Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. September 2014)

Moin Männer,

da blutet mir das Herz, hört sich richtig gut an und ich war nicht mit
Das Hotel und der Tolle sind ja wohl auch klasse, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. September 2014)

Moin, melde mich auch mal etwas müde von der gestrigen Tour zurück! Das war der Hammer ein Gaudi hoch drei bis der Akku dann leer war! Fühl mich wie überfahren! So ab zum Frühstück


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2014)

Hotel ist einfach, aber super und durch den Nebel könnte man denken man wäre in Österreich. Nochmal zwei Bilder. Erstes Bild, ein Toptrail bei Altenau mit schöner Downhillpassage in Serpentinenform und die drei von der Tankstelle.


----------



## TheBASStian (15. September 2014)

ich war selten so platt, aber das war insgesamt eine sehr schöne Tour mit richtig geilen Streckenabschnitten, und einiges davon grade so noch fahrbar. Traum. Viel Spaß heute noch, ihr zwei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. September 2014)

Oh Jan, kurze Hose Holzgewehr?
Dachte dir ist schnell kalt?


----------



## TheBASStian (15. September 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Oh Jan, kurze Hose Holzgewehr?
> Dachte dir ist schnell kalt?



ich wollte noch ein bisschen braun werden... ;-)

hat auch geklappt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. September 2014)

Sieht ja auch geiler aus


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2014)

So wir sind wieder heile zu Hause . Heute waren es noch mal 50 km mit ca. 1000hm, mit 14 km Trailanteil. Leider hat sich der Guide verfahren, da ein kurzes Streckenstück zweimal befahren werden musste und ich leider die Strecke in umgekehrter Richtung gefahren bin, dadurch waren leider mehrere Schiebepassagen dabei; deshalb habe ich die Strecke etwas verkürzt. *Jens*, die Strecke nehmen wir nochmal in richtiger Richtung gemeinsam in Angriff. Da sind wieder einige verblockte Passagen, die bergab bedingt fahrbar waren und auch Jan seine Grenzen testen kann. Die Strecke hatte halt wieder alles von flowigen und technischen Passagen. Ich bedanke mich nochmals bei *Jan* und *Thore* für die Sonntagsbegleitung, hat wieder Spaß bemacht. Pierre war wieder ein super Wochenende mit dir, immer wieder. Rad hatte eine intensive Wartung nötig, Kette war Schrott und Ritzel muss ich nochmal auf 24er umrüsten, dass 22er war leider 9fach, hatte paar Wutausbrüche am Wochenende, mein Fehler. So noch paar Impressionen von heute.


 

 



*Jens*, wir sehen uns hoffentlich Mittwoch, wenn sie mich nicht morgen beim Schwimmen komplett klein kriegen.


----------



## Monkekhan (15. September 2014)

Ich hoffe ihr habt mich heute morgen nicht vermisst.
Hab mich extra drauf eingerichtet früh aufzustehen und auch um 8:45 da zu sein, aber bin dann erst um 8:30 wach geworden. Hab den Wecker gekonnt ignoriert! Und mich den 15-20min Anfahrt, die ich bis dahin noch habe, hätte das nicht hingehauen.^^


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2014)

*Christian*, ist schon o.K. Pierre und ich, haben heute noch mal Gas gegeben, waren beide noch gut drauf, trotz der Schiebepassagen fast ein 13er Schnitt. Beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt. *Jens*, Hemkenrode Mittwoch bleibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (15. September 2014)

Respekt, ihr Tiere!


----------



## TheBASStian (15. September 2014)

schöne Bilder auch, Martin! Das mit der Abfahrt klingt gut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2014)

*Jan*, das war ein geiler Trail zum Torfhaus hoch, die Streckenführung grandios, Alpenkarakter, schmaler Pfad, linke Hand ging es steil bergab und gut verblockt, leider auch paar Baumstämme quer, aber da gehts Du auch an dein Limit , nur nächstes mal bergab, halt richtige Richtung,wir müssen leider mehr zu Fuß gehen , aber alle sollen ja ihren Spaß haben, wir können halt Gas geben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. September 2014)

Schön das ihr tolle Touren hattet
Baumstämme, steiler Abhang, Richtung Torfhaus, dass hört sich nach Magdeburger Weg an?
Ich denke wir lassen das bei Hemkenrode, hat sich weiter keiner dazu gemeldet. Nicht das wir dann 2 Gruppen haben, die Eine hier und die Andere da!
Wetter wird schon mal bestens. 
Männer die Urlaubszeit ist vorbei, nix mehr Eier schaukeln, Hennnig, Normen, Tim wie sieht's aus?


----------



## TheBASStian (15. September 2014)

Jens, wenn da mehr Frauen mitfahren sollen, musst du deine Rhetorik gendermäßig etwas anpassen! ;-)

Grüße aus dem Kreis Ostholstein


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2014)

*Jens*, ich glaube so hieß der Trail . Zu Beginn haben wir Wanderer getroffen, die haben uns schon mit großen Augen angeschaut, dass man dort mit dem Rad fahren kann. Bei uns war es halt ein Blender, denn irgendwann ging es bei uns leider auch zu Fuß weiter, bei *Jan* hätten sie ihre Wanderstöcke weggeschmissen. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2014)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Jens, wenn da mehr Frauen mitfahren sollen, musst du deine Rhetorik gendermäßig etwas anpassen! ;-)
> 
> Grüße aus dem Kreis Ostholstein



*Jan*, die Mädel haben halt Eierstöcke, die können auch klappern, sieht man doch beim Reiten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2014)

Mit Sonntag sollten wir in Angriff nehmen. Ich nehme auch eine Tube Mobilat mit und Verbandsmaterial, man weiss ja nicht wie rund es bei uns läuft. Ich frage mal Susanne ob sie später dazu stößt, dann ist Daniela nicht so alleine unter den spielenden Kindern.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Ok, abgemacht
Wäre ab 14 Uhr ok?
Dann hab ich noch etwas Zeit das Laktat aus den Beinen zu baden
Daniela kommt auch erst gegen Nachmittag wieder, sie ist vorher auf einem Seminar.
Die macht bestimmt mit
Kuchen gibt's trotzdem, ich habe Zwetschgenkuchen bestellt, wird am Freitag produziert.
Mit Streußel & Sahne versteht sich

Jan, soll ich was basteln, wenn ja was
Brauchen wir Hütchen? Euro Paletten habe ich auch da!

Martin, cool das ich den Weg erraten habe.
Bin den bis jetzt nur runter gefahren, rauf ist allerdings auch mal cool........
Google mal nach Frank Schneider "Schneidi", Nicolai Teamfahrer und nur gut!
Der hat den angeblich unbefahrbaren Magdeburger Weg gerockt und wie!!
Sehr geiles Video, allerhöchste Bikekunst

Nur mal so am Rande, ich habe auch zwei Kletterausrüstungen, Sicherungsseile, ein dickes Kletterseil, Karabiner, Abseilachter und ein Abseilgerät.
Plan habe ich davon allerdings nicht, aber Bock drauf welchen zu haben
Wir hatten das ja mal für die kalte Jahreszeit angesprochen, wollen wir das mal ausprobieren?
Hat wer Ahnung vom Klettern?


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2014)

Der Typ ist ja der Wahrnsinn, der fährt den Weg da runter, als wäre er frisch aspaltiert, Hut ab.




Wir sollte mal gemeinsam den Hochseilgarten in Thale in Angriff nehmen. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Thale ist geil, sehr guter Stellplatz für mein WoMo und ein top MtB Gebiet.
Der Hochseilgarten ist sehr gut, war ich natürlich auch schon
Nur recht viel los in Thale, besonders bei Sonnenschein und am WE.
Grauköpfe, alles voller Grauköpfe, die meistens üble Laune haben

Martin, musst mal bisschen googlen, sein Kumpel Marco Hösel ist noch ne Nummer schärfer!
Beide übrigens hin und wieder in Thale anzutreffen, sollen total freundlich sein die Jungs.
Marco Hösel ist mehrfacher Trialweltmeister.

@All
Hab grad mal nachgesehen, in Thale ist im Herbst immer ein IXS DH-Rennen.
Das ist vom 26-28.09, hat wer Lust da mal am 28.09 aufzuschlagen?
Möglichst früh und natürlich mit MtB.
Denn, MtB ist voll Ok


----------



## TheBASStian (16. September 2014)

gut dann mal in Kürze von unterwegs, nächsten Sonntag bei Jens in Sickte machen wir ein Training von praktischen Techniken. Ich denke, balancieren, kleinere Hindernisse, Bunny Hop, stufen auf und abfahren sind geeignete Themen. 14 Uhr ist angedacht, mehr in Kürze.


----------



## dezilaiceps (16. September 2014)

Hallo Jan,

klingt interessant, könnte (müsste) meine Technik auch mal etwas verfeinern. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Mit einem A.... kann man nicht auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen. Vielleicht klappt es ein anderes Mal. 

VG Rüdiger


----------



## roundround (16. September 2014)

Sonntag steht der andere Sport auf der Liste :-(


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Vergesst das mal mit dem DH Rennen in Thale, ich glaube wir fahren an dem WE im Deister!
Ich und meine Termine......
Auf Sonntag freue ich mich schon. Stufen sind auch gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## marlinde (16. September 2014)

*jens *ich wäre schon gerne dabei müsste aber frau und tochter mitbringen - die würden maximal zuschauen 
machen denn die anderen frauen auf dem bike mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (16. September 2014)

Super Idee!
Ich schaue mal, ob ich am Sonntag Zeit dafür finde. Fahrtechniktraining ist immer gut.

Martin, klasse Eindrücke von Eurem Aufenthalt im Harz. Ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis dort. 
Leider war, wie gesagt, das ganze Wochenende dicht bei mir, sonst wäre ich auch vorbei gekommen.

War am 28.09. nicht unsere gemeinsame Runde im Deister angedacht?


----------



## DownundA (16. September 2014)

Stimmt, heute letzter Urlaubstag. Hatte mich in den letzten Wochen mehr im Harz aufgehalten. Bin momentan noch etwas angeschlagen, aber sobald ich wieder fit bin, komme ich mal wieder mit. 

@Jens: Ich wollte evtl den Sonnatg zum nach Thale. Muss aber mal sehen, wann ich los komme, da der Schwager aus dem fernen Canada bei uns zu besuch ist.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Ich hatte es ja schon 3 Post's höre geschrieben!
Am 28.09 fahren wir in den Deister!
Ich habe das mal wieder durcheinander gebracht, am 28.09 KEIN Ausflug nach Thale.

@markus
Du kannst mitbringen wen du möchtest, die würden halt nur bei mir auf dem Hof rumsitzen?
Wirklich interessant und schön ist das nicht!
Ich weiß auch nicht so genau was meine Kleine so vor hat, evtl. ist die auch da?

@Henning
Alte Scheiße lebst ja noch
Wird Zeit, dass du wieder mitkommst


----------



## TheBASStian (16. September 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Sonntag steht der andere Sport auf der Liste :-(


Der mir der Freundin? Den ganzen nachmittag??


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Der mir der Freundin? Den ganzen nachmittag??


----------



## roundround (16. September 2014)

Hahaha...
Ne, nur mir einem Ball und einem Netz.


----------



## marlinde (16. September 2014)

*jens *hatte mich dann wohl verlesen, dachte es wären noch 2 frauen am sonntag dabei - du hast recht, nur auf dem hof langweilen kann ich meinen beiden frauen nicht antun, dann muss ich für sonntag leider absagen ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Später kommt evtl. Susanne von Martin noch vorbei und Daniela taucht natürlich auch irgendwann auf. 
Kannst ja mal mit deinen Girls reden, vielleicht geht ja doch noch was?
Oder halt ohne Mädels und sie kommen auch nach.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2014)

Ich frage auch mal meine Tochter, die fährt auch MTB gelegendlich mit mir, vielleich hat sie ja auch Bock, doch ihr Freund ist zur Zeit wohl wichtiger, aber ich werde sie ansprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Freund, oh man das steht mir auch noch bevor.........
Am Freitag hat der Erste schon mal geklingelt, René 14 Jahre fragt mich ob hier ne Kim wohnt
Somit 2 Jahre älter als die besagte Kim!
Ich hab ihm gezeigt wo ich immer die Lattenden aufbewahre


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2014)

*Jens*, das wird noch lustiger, wenn Du am Morgen, neue Schuhe auf dem Flur findest  und Du nur noch die zweite oder dritte Geige spielst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Jens*, das wird noch lustiger, wenn Du am Morgen, neue Schuhe auf dem Flur findest  und Du nur noch die zweite oder dritte Geige spielst.



Neue Schuhe....ich schmeiß mich grade weg


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2014)

.... meine Tochter ist dabei und Susanne stößt gegen 16 Uhr dazu . Freue mich auf Sonntag, mal sehen ob man meine Defizite in Sachen Technik etwas mindern kann. Noch als Abschluß unser Ausfahrt ein Gruppenfoto vor der Waldgaststätte Rehberger Grabenhaus; hier kann ich auch nur sagen Service pur und jeden Mountainbiker ans Herz legen dort mal einzukehren. ( Koordinaten  51°43'45.16"N  10°32'17.93"E ).


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Jep, kann ich bestätigen.
Gab's denn die berühmte Forelle vom Tolle?
Den Sonnenberger Flutgraben habt ihr auch abgefahren, den finde ich richtig geil.
Wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2014)

Forelle gibt es nächstes mal, wenn der Filetiermeister mit an Bord ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

So soll es sein


----------



## schleppi (16. September 2014)

Martin was ist los? Hab Dich heute vermisst, hast Urlaub? Sonntag wäre interessant gewesen aber da ist leider der Stadtlauf in BS. Also keine Zeit. Wobei ich Samstag im Harz festgestellt habe ich brauche kein Techniktraining sondern im Moment mehr Bergauftraining, nachdem wir in 18km Strecke 1300 Hm gepackt haben war ich irgendwie platt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Ups, das ist viel.
Das ist mehr als nach Alp d'Huez hoch, bei der Tour de France!
Respekt, da wäre ich auch kaputt.


----------



## Moga (16. September 2014)

Vielleicht bin ich Sonntag auch dabei wenn ich darf


----------



## TheBASStian (16. September 2014)

Moga schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich Sonntag auch dabei wenn ich darf


sicha digga.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. September 2014)

Ich vielleicht auch! Nötig hab ich es! Bin am We nicht einmal abgeflogen hab es wohl verlernt!


----------



## schleppi (16. September 2014)

Jens das war auch mehr ein Versehen. Soviel war gar nicht geplant, zumindest nicht an Hm sondern mehr Strecke. Aber wie es nun mal so ist kommt es anders als gedacht. Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich bei den letzten 400 zwischen durch immer mal Pause machen musste. Aber die mussten wir machen um zum Auto zu kommen, da wir auf der falschen Seite vom Berg waren. In Bad Grund gibt es zwar einige nette Trails aber die sind mit ständigem Bergauf verbunden, quasi erst die Arbeit dann das vergnügen. Bin gerade am Rendern vom Video, falls Interesse besteht gibt's dann den Link wenn es online ist.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. September 2014)

Was für ne Frage Bennet!
Warum solltest Du nicht dürfen??

Pierre, ohne dich is doof, möchte doch auch übern Lenker gehen lernen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. September 2014)




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2014)

*Schleppi*, hatte vergessen euch Bescheid zu sagen, hatte heute noch Urlaub, wegen einer Privatveranstaltung.
*Moga* bist auch eingeladen, gehörst doch zum "Super Team".
*Pierre*, bei der Sonntagausfahrt hat Jan uns gezeigt wie man nicht über eine Holzbrücke fährt und Du bis ausnahmsweise im Sattel geblieben.
Das folgenden Bild habe ich genannt."Jan out of the road".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. September 2014)

Muss für heut leider absagen! Sonntag steht noch in den Sternen! Es ist Stadtlauf in Braunschweig!


----------



## Moga (17. September 2014)

Wo genau ist start?


----------



## lary (17. September 2014)

Ich komme heute auch mal wieder mit !


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. September 2014)

*Bennet* wir starten am Schwimmbad bei Hemkenrode.


----------



## Prilan (17. September 2014)

Schaffe es heute leider nicht,  schade bei dem schönen Wetter. 
Viel Spaß heute !
Am Wochenende sind wir mit der Ü40 Mannschaft bei Tolle.
Kräuterforelle satt !


----------



## coddatec (17. September 2014)

Werde da sein, aber vermutlich etwa 5 Minuten Später...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. September 2014)

Ich will auch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. September 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich gesund und munter zurück!
Es waren 30km und 500hm, mit schönen Trails, etwas Schlamm, ein paar Brennesseln und Kletten
Einen Schitt haben wir zum aussuchen von 13,8 bis 14,7
Mir hat es wie immer viel Spaß gemacht, dank an meine Mitstreiter

@Daniel 
Ich würde es schade finden wenn Du in der dunklen Zeit nicht mehr mit möchtest!
Du hat Dir einen festen Platz bei uns erstrampelt und gehörst zum harten Kern dazu
Lass dich von so´n paar Kletten und etwas Schlamm nicht aus der Ruhe bringen!
Wir fahren nicht einfach ohne dich weiter, es wird immer gewartet, auf jeden.
Fahr dein Tempo und mach dein Kopfkino aus, dann klappt das auch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, war gestern wieder eine super Ausfahrt und wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal so schön traillastig, einige Passagen waren wieder nur mit durchdrehenden Rädern zu schaffen, aber dieses finde ich super, wenn man noch im Sattel bleibt. *Bennet* danke nochmal für den krönenden Abschluß der Fahrt mit deinem Umtrunk und das bei 18 Grad und sternklaren Himmel, dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch das letzte Mal; war mit euch wieder eine schöne Ausfahrt . Bis Sonntag zum Techniktraining. Ich hoffe ich kann von *Jan* etwas annehmen, damit ich den Elfenpfad ohne Absetzen befahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. September 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich habe mal meine Bilder hochgeladen, diesmal sind's 5....

@all  
Die Mittwochsrunde steht auch schon wieder!
30km mit 500hm, viele Trails die nicht schlammig sind, keine Brennesseln, keine Kletten und nur 2 kurze 
Schlammeinlagen
Also nix zum Meckern dabei......
Start ist um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen, somit auch nix zu Meckern für Bennet

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2014)

*Jens*, super, bin hoffentlich wieder dabei. Rad habe ich gestern noch abgeduscht, steht durch das Wachs wieder wie nee eins. Jens nicht grämen, es ist nicht immer leicht allen gerecht zu werden, kenne ich leider selber auch und Du machst die Ausfahrten absolut perfekt, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. September 2014)

Jens, ich habe deine Strecke von gestern mal ausgewertet. Die Strecke hatte ca. 13 km Trailanteil, also fast die Hälfte.  Bei dem Schnitt hatte ich leider auch unterschiedliche Zahlen. Mein Tachometer hat reine Fahrzeit 2:08 angezeigt, ca.14,5 Schnitt, Navi 13,5km/H, aber auch wurscht, war geil. Bis Sonntag.​


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. September 2014)

Moin Jungs,

der Schnitt ist mir nicht wichtig, egal ob 13 oder 14,??
Wie Martin schon sagt, Hauptsache Spaß
Nächsten Mittwoch sind auch viele Trails bei, nur einfacher zu fahren
Glaube ich.......


----------



## coddatec (20. September 2014)

Jungs, die Deistertour am kommenden Sonntag steht soweit.

Laut gpsies werden es gut 47km und 1460hm, aufgeteilt auf sieben längere Anstiege zwischen 150hm und 250hm und acht Trails die bergab richtig rocken  . Da einige der Trails nicht auf der OSM-Karte sind (die Einstiege kenne ich aber noch aus alten Zeiten) kann die Streckenlänge evtl. noch ein wenig variieren, die Höhenmeter sollten aber recht gut stimmen.





Da wir sowieso Richtung Westen müssen und die Hamburger Strasse aktuell nur bedingt befahrbar ist, lege ich als autobahnnahen Treffpunkt den Staples Parkplatz Celler Strasse / Varrentrapstrasse (Koordinaten: 52.278953,10.506303) fest. 

Treffen wie vor einiger Zeit schon festgelegt, 28.09, 9Uhr. Ich werde mich bemühen schon etwas früher da zu sein, um die Räder auf dem Dach festschnallen zu können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. September 2014)

Hallo *Lars*, das Profil unserer Tour im Deister sieht ja aus wie eine EKG-Kurve. Bei dem rauf und runter, werden wir unsere Beine und Arme wohl am Ende merken. Weißt Du wie lang die Anstiege über 15% sein werden, da ich ja wohl noch mein 24er vorn haben werde.
*Pierre* fahr deinen Gabelstapler über das Wochenende noch rein, denn nach Google earth steht der noch draußen. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. September 2014)

Moin Männer,

Lars, der Treffpunkt ist top
Die Tour wird bestimmt voll geil, evtl. kommen noch 4 Sportskanonen aus Peine mit.
Alle in meinem etwas gesetzterem Alter und dem MtB Niveau unserer Truppe, wird passen. 
Wird auch schön anstrengen, hab ich voll Bock drauf

Martin, ich habe die Anstiege so wie im Elm in Erinnerung, nur etwas länger.


----------



## coddatec (20. September 2014)

Mahlzeit Martin,
Grob würde ich sagen, dass 50-70% der Anstiegsstrecke zwischen 4% und 8% Steigung hat, über 15% wird geschätzt einen Streckenanteil von ~10% haben.

Zur Einschätzung hab ich Dir die mittleren Steigungen der Anstiege mal ermittelt:
1. Anstieg: 170hm=>350hm @ 6,1%
2. Anstieg: 126hm=>384hm @ 7,1%
3. Anstieg: 200hm=>380hm liegt im Mittel bei nur 4 % aber ein/zwei steileren Rampen mit drin
4. Anstieg: 212hm=>404hm @ 4,4%
5. und 6. Anstieg haben 200hm und knapp 150hm bei 6% 
7. Anstieg: 185hm=>375hm @ 5,6%, unregelmäßig verteilt

Jens, ich glaub auch, dass wir am Ende alle 'ne Massage  und ein Hefeweizen brauchen können .
Abkürzen ist aber kein Problem, nach 37km und 44km kreuzt sich die Strecke z.B. ohne die Extraschleife fallen 7km und 200hm weg, andere Teile können wir auch nach Belieben auslassen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. September 2014)

Umkehren und Abkürzen ist keine Option....


----------



## TheBASStian (20. September 2014)

deister klingt gut! Wer ist nun morgen um 14 Uhr bei Jens in Sickte zum Technik Training?


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. September 2014)

*Lars*, danke für die Information . Ich habe meine Haustrials heute z.T. inspiziert, da ich seit vier Monaten nicht mehr vor Ort gefahren bin, leider waren einige etwas zugewachsen und es musste etwas Kleinholz gemacht werden. Ich musste leider auch feststellen, dass mein 24er vorn verschlissen ist, die Kette wird nach oben gezogen, die Matschfahrten fordern ihren Tribut . Ich hoffe bis Sonntag habe ich mein Neuteil.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. September 2014)

*Jan*, ich bin mit meiner Tochter dabei. Ich hoffe sie packt mich nicht in den Sack, denn sie hat wirklich Körperspannung; da kommt leider mein Ergeiz wieder durch. Bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. September 2014)

Was ist wenn es regnet?


----------



## TheBASStian (21. September 2014)

Dann ziehst du ne Jacke über, du pussy.


----------



## TheBASStian (21. September 2014)

Für die, die aus Zucker sind, macht der Jens vielleicht auch ein wenig Platz in seiner Halle.
Gestern hats auch entgegen der Vorhersage den ganzen Tag super gehalten, da war ich im Harz


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2014)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Dann ziehst du ne Jacke über, du pussy.


*Jan*, besten Dank, dass ich heute morgen gleich herzhaft Lachen durfte. Pierre bist Du nach den Harztouren zum Weichei geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. September 2014)

Sehr geil, konnte ich zum Feierabend auch herzhaft lachen
Jungs, die Mädels natürlich auch, hat doch super geklappt
Haben sich alle verbessert
Pierre, über den Lenker war mal, Endo und Rückwärtsfahren stehen ab jetzt auf dem Zettel
Ich war leider etwas platt, aber ein 35km Lauf ist für mich auch nicht von Pappe.
Deswegen habe ich mich etwas zurückgehalten.
Ansonsten echt schön und eine coole Truppe.
Der Kuchen noch dazu und eine Wiederholung ist jetzt Pflicht, ohne Lauftraining versteht sich

Schönen Restsonntag
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. September 2014)

@TheBASStian 
Vielen Dank für die Tips jetzt muss man es nur noch vertiefen und viel nein sehr viel üben! Freu mich auf'n nächsten Techniktag! 

@Shampoo 
Vielen Dank für die Gastfreundlichkeit! Lecker Kuchen Gruß an Daniela! 

So jetzt wird geruht! 


Bis Mittwoch Jungs


Ach fast vergessen!
@Oberhutzel 
Gruß an Susanne lecker Kuchen


Reingehauen!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. September 2014)

Beweise!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. September 2014)

Mir krampfen die Füße und der Rücken
C Wurst & Kuchen waren wohl doch nich ausreichend.
Mutti macht mich grade wieder heile


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2014)

*Jan* und *Jens* besten Dank nochmal für das Grundlagen Training und die Location, mit den Hindernissen ; jetzt heißt es, üben, üben und auf jedenfall sollte man es wiederholen; hat mit allen wieder Spaß bemacht. Paar Fotos kann ich vom Techniktag beisteuern, auf meiner Seite. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch.
Gruss an Daniela, der Kuchen hat gemundet.


----------



## TheBASStian (21. September 2014)

schön, daß das so gut angekommen ist! Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht mit euch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2014)

*Jan* hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht. Danke, dass Du uns als Instruktor zur Verfügung standest.


----------



## Monkekhan (22. September 2014)

Was habt ihr denn alles gemacht? Da ich heute (Montag) eine Prüfung überstehen muss, konnte ich leider nicht mitmachen.


----------



## coddatec (22. September 2014)

Jungs, das sieht so aus und hört sich so an, als hättet ihr Spaß gehabt.  
Schade, dass ch nicht dabei sein konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (22. September 2014)

Ja, sieht spaßig aus.  
Und man nimmt dabei immer was für sich mit.
Ich konnte es leider, wie Lars, aus nicht einrichten. Beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. September 2014)

Ich war leider etwas im sportlichen Keller und habe nicht ganz so aktiv mitgemacht wie die anderen.
Mitgenommen haben alle etwas, Pierre am meisten würde ich sagen
Aber auch Martin, der feststellen musste man kann ja doch auf einem Fahrrad stehen und das Hinterrad anlupfen geht auch


----------



## roundround (22. September 2014)

Meine Hauptsportart hat meine Zeit gefordert. Richtig schade, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (22. September 2014)

Moin zusammen,
lange nicht geschrieben. Hatte wie gesagt durch meine Maloche nicht die Zeit die letzten Wochen Mittwochs mitzukommen und bin dann am WE meist im Harz auf Tour oder im Park unterwegs gewesen. Denke bald wirds aber wesentlich entspannter auf Arbeit. Dann schließ ich mich mal wieder an bei einer der Mittwochs-Touren. Auf Deister hätt ich auch richtig Bock. Isn super Wald mit viel Abwechslung und Herausforderungen. Mal sehen. Vlt. komm ich da spontan mit.
@Martin: Da hast richtig geguckt. Die Wolle im Gesicht ist Absicht. Irgendwie ist mir die Lust am rasieren vergangen.
Grüße erstmal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. September 2014)

Hi Normen,

schön von dir zu hören
Gib dir n Ruck, Deister is was für dich, außerdem will ich die Wolle im gesicht sehen


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. September 2014)

So mein Hardtail ist bereit für Mittwoch und Sonntag, Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz war i.O. . Ich war heute bei Velocity und habe ein 22er SLX 9fach gekauft, da XT 22er 10fach nicht lieferbar ist, aber die Kette fällt diesmal nicht wie beim XTR 22 9fach zwischen das mittlere und kleine Blatt. Ich weis nicht warum , aber auch egal, Hauptsache ich bin dabei.
*Normen* freut mich, dass Du bald wieder dazustößt, denn unsere Winterausfahrten mit Dir waren doch immer spaßig und ein bischen anstrengend; Training für die nächste Saison.
*Jens* bis Mittwoch und hoffentlich ohne Kettenklemmer, obwohl der Ostelm auch mit dem 32er machbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. September 2014)

Moin Moin,

Martin, wir fahren nicht nur im Ostteil!
Es geht entlang der Südseite Richtung Westen und wieder retour.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. September 2014)

Moin, wo war nochmal Treffpunkt?


----------



## coddatec (23. September 2014)

Watzumer Häuschen, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. September 2014)

Jep, Watzumer Häuschen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. September 2014)

Danke!!!!!!!


----------



## jumping_jack (23. September 2014)

Moin moin,

Der gute Rochus hat mir diese Gruppe empfolen um ein bisschen häufiger auf mein Rad zu kommen und Leute zum fahren zu haben. Ich würde mich also gern mal euch anschließen und Mittwoch gern mitkommen, falls ihr nichts dagegen habt.

Falls es euch interessiert  : Ich bin Student und arbeite seit gut einem Jahr in der Fahrradselbsthilfewerkstatt des Asta´s und bin auch seit dem erst richtig am Mountainbiken. Trotzdem hoffe ich bei euch mithalten zu können. 

Auf meinem Bild erkennt man mein erstes Hardtail, was ich mir in der Werke letztes Frühjahr aufgebaut habe, jetzt gerade bastel ich an meinem ersten Fully, was am Sonntag seinen ersten Ausritt auf der Asse hatte, mal sehen wie sich das so auf kleinen Touren schlägt.

Grüße

Jakob


----------



## jumping_jack (23. September 2014)

PS.: Wie kommt ihr denn da morgen hin?


----------



## coddatec (23. September 2014)

Ich fahr in der Regel mit dem Auto aus BS Gartenstadt los und kann normalerweise immer noch einen Mitfahrer mitnehmen, ob ich es morgen jedoch schaffe, steht in den Sternen, hab bis 17Uhr eine Besprechung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. September 2014)

*Lars *schön, dass Du dich gemeldet hast, denn ich hätte dich auch für *Jumping Jack* als Fahrgemeinschaft vorgeschlagen, hat ja mit Rochus auch geklappt. 
*Jumping Jack* konnte ihr das Lager von Rochus Fully wechseln, da er mich angerufen hatte, ob ich ein Abzieher habe und was macht der Rücken von Rochus; alles wieder gut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. September 2014)

*Jens* gut, mal eine andere Streckenführung vom Watzumerhäuschen in westlicher Richtung. Ich bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass sich mein 22er einwandfrei schalten läßt und sonst gibt es dicke Beine und ich muss Donnerstag noch ein 24er 10fach bei Velocity besorgen, das ist sofort verfügbar, für Sonntag.
*Jumping Jack*, falls Du morgen dazu stößt, Lampe nicht vergessen, ohne macht es jetzt keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. September 2014)

Nabend in Runde,

Jakob, sei herzlich willkommen
Die Runde morgen ist nicht besonders anstrengend Martin, sollte alles gut sein.


----------



## Prilan (24. September 2014)

Bei mir geht's heute leider mal wieder nicht,  in meiner alten Heimat Groß Lafferde ist Markt. 
Viel Spaß heute Abend


----------



## coddatec (24. September 2014)

Männers, ich muss heute leider auch absagen, der Job fordert seinen Tribut.

Aber dafür gehts ja Sonntag ab...


----------



## d-zorg (24. September 2014)

Hallo Jens,

danke für die aufmunternden Worte letzte Woche. Ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen. Trotzdem werde ich mich für die dunkle Zeit des Jahres von den Mittwochstouren verabschieden und nur noch die Touren am Wochenende tagsüber mitfahren. Schlamm, zugewachsene Trails... das geht alles irgendwie noch. Aber in der Dunkelheit fahren? Da mache ich einen Rückzieher. Tut mir leid. Da ich immer etwas hinterher hänge, besteht immer die Gefahr, im Wald verloren zu gehen.
Nebenbei bin ich sowieso der Meinung, dass man ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit den Wald nach Möglichkeit verlassen sollte. Ist zwar im niedersächsischen Waldgesetz nicht vorgeschrieben (Aufenthalt auch in der Nacht gestattet; es ist keine Zeitbeschränkung dort festgehalten), aber die Tiere "danken" es einem bestimmt.  Aber das ist nur meine persönlich Ansicht. 

Freue mich umso mehr auf die Deister-Tour am Wochenende. Hoffentlich ohne Regen. 
Momentan bin ich leicht erkältet (Hals zu, Nase zu). Ich hoffe auf Besserung bis Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. September 2014)

Daniel, kein Ding, so sei es

Ich persönlich finde, dass die Dunkelheit auch ihren Reiz hat.
Wir paar Mountainbiker stören das Wild sicher weniger als Pilzsammler, allgemein Grauköpfe, Forstarbeiter
und ganz vorne sehe ich unsere schießgeile Jägerzunft.
Schlamm und Dreck gehören halt dazu, wie natürlich auch ein paar Kratzer an den zarten Beinchen.
Mich juck das nicht, solange man pedalieren kann
Recht hast du natürlich damit, dass ich besser aufpassen muss, dass die Gruppe zusammenbleibt. Grade in der Dunkelheit, verloren geht aber ganz sicher niemand!
Also dann bis Sonntag

Lars, wo genau halten wir am Deister, damit ich den Jungs aus Edemissen sagen kann wann wir wo sind.
Wir bekommen Gäste


----------



## d-zorg (24. September 2014)

Wo war denn der Treffpunkt für Sonntag nun festgelegt?
Jens, ich lade besser am Treffpunkt in BS dann auf, statt extra nach Sickte zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. September 2014)

Seite 79 Post #1966

Da wir sowieso Richtung Westen müssen und die Hamburger Strasse aktuell nur bedingt befahrbar ist, lege ich als autobahnnahen Treffpunkt den Staples Parkplatz Celler Strasse / Varrentrapstrasse (Koordinaten: 52.278953,10.506303) fest.

Treffen wie vor einiger Zeit schon festgelegt, 28.09, 9Uhr. Ich werde mich bemühen schon etwas früher da zu sein, um die Räder auf dem Dach festschnallen zu können.


----------



## d-zorg (24. September 2014)

Aaah, das Ding. Alles klar.


----------



## marlinde (24. September 2014)

... ich muss mich leider für sonntag abmelden. aufgrund einer terminverschiebung muss ich schon am montagmorgen um 9.30 in koblenz sein und daher am sonntag bereits anreisen. schade hatte mich drauf gefreut. wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel spass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumping_jack (24. September 2014)

Jo sehr cool, vielen Dank. Oberhutzel und Shampoo. Also ich habe von einem Kollegen den Bulli bekommen und bring auch noch einen weiteren enthusiasten mit, wenn das ok ist. ich hoffe meine kopflampe reicht heute abend dafür aus.
Also da wir nur zu zweit im Bulli sind könnten wir auch noch wen mitnehmen...

Das Lager von Rochus haben wir leider nicht rausbekommen, da man dafür nen Innenauszieher braucht und wir haben zwar viel in der Werke (Velocityarbeiter werden da teilweise schon neidisch) aber sowas haben wir dann doch nicht. Aber es gibt hier im Forum ne Anleitung um sich einen selbst zu bauen... Vielleicht klappt das ja.
Grüße und bis später


----------



## Monkekhan (24. September 2014)

Was ist denn im Wald an Mountainbikern besser als an Pilzsammlern oder Grauköpfen? (Sind das ältere Leute, die sich auch nur in der Natur bewegen wollen?)
Die anderen beiden Gruppen spar ich mir, weil es mir zu aufwändig wird, das differenziert zu betrachten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. September 2014)

Ach Christian, mach dir Gedanken oder auch nicht!
Es ist mir zu aufwändig mich mit dir darüber differenziert zu unterhalten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. September 2014)

Nabend,

wir sind auch wieder da, fast alles glatt gegangen
Markus hat sich sein Schaltwerk bei Kilometer 15 verbogen, danach haben wir etwas abgekürzt.
Die ersten 15km waren aber bestens, sehr trocken und nur eine kurze Schlammeinlage, wie angekündigt.
24km mit 400hm und ein Schnitt von 14,8km/h

@Jakob 
Startplatz nicht gefunden, was war los?
Ist zwar kein Ding, dass ihr nicht aufgetaucht seid, nur immer doof wenn eine Zusage kommt und keiner auftaucht!
Heute waren genug andere am Start, ich wäre aber auch nur für euch rausgefahren und hätte dann da gestanden 
wie Max in der Sonne!


LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. September 2014)

@Shampoo 
Vielen Dank! Nette Strecke super Ausblick! Immer wieder gern dabei! Ein Gaudi mit der Truppe!


----------



## jumping_jack (24. September 2014)

@Shampoo 
Tut mir sehr leid, dass ihr warten musstet. Ich bin leider ne halbe stunde zu spät gewesen, da ich zuerst aufs auto warten musste, dann mein navi mich komischerweise nach eilum anstatt eitzum geschickt hatte und dann auch noch der akku vom navi(handy) alle war und ich mich durchfragen musste...
Wie gesagt tut mir leid und wenn ich das nächste mal zusage, bin ich auf jeden fall da.
Ich hatte die hütte dann gefunden und versucht euch nach den angaben der leute euch nachzufahren aber das war dann kurz vorm dunkel werden nicht lange möglich. Am Sonntag fahre ich schon mit den Jungs von Velocity zum Rosstrappen Downhill...
Also nächste Woche dann 
Liebe Grüße, ich hoffe ihr habt ordentlich gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. September 2014)

*Jens* war wieder eine super Ausfahrt und im ersten Teil, entlang des Südelms trocken, später leider etwas mehr Matsch, aber ohne Probleme fahrbar. Der Mittwochsausritt hat mit allen wieder Spaß gemacht. Die paar Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich hochgeladen, waren ja wieder etwas zügiger unterwegs. Bis Sonntag, wird mit Sicherheit auch ein Gaudi.


----------



## coddatec (24. September 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Lars, wo genau halten wir am Deister, damit ich den Jungs aus Edemissen sagen kann wann wir wo sind.
> Wir bekommen Gäste



Die Straße heißt Hülsebrinkstraße in Wennigsen. Am Ende ist der Parkplatz bzw. Ortsteil Waldkater.


----------



## marlinde (24. September 2014)

*jens* schöne tour - danke für die orga
ich habe meine bilder auch hochgeladen (vom schaltwerk) ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. September 2014)

*Markus*, schönes Bild deines Schaltwerkes, sind doch noch gut zum Zielpunkt gekommen. Auf folgenden Link hast Du dein Ersatzteil; ist erschwinglich. Bis nächsten Mittwoch.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenleitblech-innen-sgs-fuer-rd-m772-140019


----------



## marlinde (24. September 2014)

*martin* vielen dank für den support - ich bin ja immer wieder überrascht wie verhältnismäßig günstig die shimano-ersatzteile sind - kein vergleich mit japanischen motorrad-ersatzteilen


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. September 2014)

*Markus*, sogar die Leitblende bei XTR bleibt erschwinglich, mit 10,90 €, aus Carbon  und Bennet hat recht, bei XT gibt es die Außenblende auch als Ersatzteil, doch macht keinen Sinn, kostet fast soviel wie das gesamte Schaltwerk.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. September 2014)

Jakob, alles gut!
Wie gesagt, kein Ding, war ja nicht alleine

Jungs wir bekommen allerbestes Wetter am Sonntag
Bin mal gespannt ob mein neuer Dämpfer meine Erwartungen erfüllt?
Insbesondere der Lockout


----------



## coddatec (26. September 2014)

Wer ich denn jetzt final am Sonntag dabei, nicht dass wir jemanden vergessen. Mein letzter Stand ist
Jens, Martin, Nils, Jan, Bennet, Daniel und ich + Jens' Kumpanen.


----------



## d-zorg (26. September 2014)

Bin dabei, sofern die Erkältung bis Sonntag weg ist. Die nervt mich schon seit Montag.
Habe auch noch einen weiteren Kandidaten aus Schöningen angfragt. 
Melde mich dazu nochmal hier Sonntag früh.


----------



## roundround (26. September 2014)

Ja, bin dabei.

Wolkig und trocken, klingt doch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumping_jack (26. September 2014)

@Shampoo Danke.
Was hast denn für nen Dämpfer?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. September 2014)

Jetzt einen Monach RL, vorher einen Fox Float.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. September 2014)

Für den Deister sieht das Wetter vielversprechend aus; wenn Engel reisen  *Jens* mit deinem Dämpfer bin ich gespannt, ob es sich bergauf wie ein Hardtail verhält. Am Sonntag werde ich meine Gopro mitnehmen, da der Deister für mich und auch wohl für andere komplettes Neuland sein wird; damit sie auch mal einen Eindruck von diesem Spot bekommen. Bis Sonntag und mal sehen ob ich morgen nochmal RR fahre, nicht dass am Sonntag die Körner fehlen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. September 2014)

Ach so* Jens*, schönes What App Foto . Freut mich. Ich bin leider zu faul es laufend zu ändern.


----------



## TheBASStian (26. September 2014)

.


----------



## TheBASStian (26. September 2014)

.


----------



## d-zorg (27. September 2014)

So Freunde, leider immer noch nicht fit. Die Erkältung hat mich fest im Griff.  
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der Deister Tour. Bringt viel Fotomaterial mit. 
Hoffentlich auf bald!


----------



## roundround (28. September 2014)

Geiles Wetter, geile Truppe, geile Tour.

Der Deister ist echt eine Reise wert.
Ich bin auf das Video gespannt.

Songvorschlag für die besondere Szene:
Killed by death - motörhead


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. September 2014)

Auf alle Fälle schon mal eine geile Truppe
War alles rund, selbst das Fleisch vom Dönertier
Ich wage es kaum zu sagen,......man war das Gilde lecker

Hab die Bilder hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (28. September 2014)

Danke Jungs für die coole Truppe ,  ich hatte echt Spaß, auch wenns für Martin am Ende leider nicht so gut geendet ist. 
Bis Mittwoch, dann wieder mit weniger Wurzeln und mehr Schlamm und Brennnesseln.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. September 2014)

Ich relativiere mal, Martin geht's gut, er hatte einen Abflug und ein klein wenig Schnappatmung.
Hat er aber gut weggesteckt, war am Ende wieder gut drauf und er hat Sprüche geklopft wie immer.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. September 2014)

So jetzt meldet sich mal der Gebeutelte zurück. Lars es war sicherlich eine geile Strecke für Enduristen. Ich sage nur der Deister ist Enduro-Land, aber definitiv über meinem Limit. Nach meinem Abflug, ich sage nur Lady only Trail, wo bei meinem Abflug sich kurzfristig mein Lungenvolumen auf eine angetrunkene ein Liter Milchtüte reduziert hat, war für mich Feierabend mit den Downhillpassagen, sorry. Die Bergaufpassagen super zu fahren und es hätten noch mehr Höhenmeter locker sein können, eher meine Welt, aber bergab, ist deutlich mehr Technik notwendig, als das Hasenloch im Elm, halt eine andere Welt. Von der Ausfahrt von heute werde ich wohl noch länger was haben, freue mich schon auf morgen, wenn ich aufstehen möchte. Super!!! Das Video werde ich in kürze bearbeiten, doch mein heruntergeeiere wird wohl nicht so gut herüber kommen; bin gespannt auf das Gespacke. Meine Bilder, der Ausfahrt habe ich auch hochgeladen und Mittwoch, mal sehen wie ich drauf bin. Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## TheBASStian (28. September 2014)

War super mit euch!


----------



## TheBASStian (28. September 2014)

Super Fotos, Martin!

Haha!
play it cool.


----------



## roundround (28. September 2014)

Sagt mir beim nächsten Mal Bescheid, dann reiße ich auch mal am Lenker und tue.so als ob ich einen wheelie kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. September 2014)

So mein Abflug ist auf Film verewigt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. September 2014)

*Nils*, für die musikalische Untermalung des Stunts habe ich mich für Fallen to Flux entschieden, mit "Living with the pain"; übersetzt " Leben mit den Schmerzen". Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.


----------



## coddatec (29. September 2014)

roundround schrieb:


> Sagt mir beim nächsten Mal Bescheid, dann reiße ich auch mal am Lenker und tue.so als ob ich einen wheelie kann.


Du meinst, so wie ich


----------



## marlinde (29. September 2014)

*martin *gute besserung !!!

*jens *wird es diesen mittwoch eine elm-runde geben? wo ist dann der startpunkt?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. September 2014)

Ja klar, Mittwochsrunde ist gesetzt und zwar mit Martin
So´n alten Haudegen haut so schnell nix von den Socken
Startpunkt Elmwarte in Erkerode um 18 Uhr.
Den Elmwarteweg bis zum Ende fahren, da ist dann ein Parkplatz. 
Strecke habe ich mir noch nicht ausgedacht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. September 2014)

*Jens*, freue mich drauf, obwohl ich meinen Rippe noch bei jeder Bewegung spüre, aber die Beine sind gut drauf . Film wäre fertig, ist leider zu lang, wegen den 750Mb Begrenzung, muß ich die Tage nochmals kürzen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. September 2014)

Lass dich pflegen, das kann deine Frau garantiert perfekt. 
Soll mal einen USB Stick mitbringen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2014)

*Jens*, ich bringe Dir Mittwoch die HD-Version auf USB mit, 3,5 Gigabyte, so wie ich die Videos privat gespeichert habe, dann siehtst Du mal die Bildauflösung der Gopro.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2014)

Sehr geil Martin, danke


----------



## coddatec (30. September 2014)

Hey Martin, 
kann ich Dir morgen auch einen usb-Stick mitgeben und Du kopierst mir das Video in voller Qualität? Das wäre sehr cool.

Grüße,
Lars

PS: Freut mich zu hören, dass Du morgen wieder mitkommen kannst, ich hab immernoch ein leicht schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich euch die Trails runtergejagt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (30. September 2014)

*jens* mittwochstreff elmwarte ist das hier: N52 12.620 E10 43.007


----------



## jumping_jack (30. September 2014)

Jo ich wäre auch dabei. Dieses mal aber pünktlich 
Bis Morgen.
Ps: Ich hab nen Bulli und noch freie Plätze falls Jemand noch ne Mfg braucht...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2014)

marlinde schrieb:


> *jens* mittwochstreff elmwarte ist das hier: N52 12.620 E10 43.007


Genau da


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2014)

Hallo *Lars*, brauchst kein schlechtes Gewissen habe, ich bin ja weitestgehend heil geblieben und runtergejagt hast Du keinen, denn jeder konnte sein Tempo fahren, doch ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Streckenführung etwas ausgeglichener ist, damit jeder seinen Spaß hat. Die andere Alternative wäre, wir fahren die Berge zackiger hoch, damit unsere Enduristen am Ende des Berges die Luft weg bleibt und das Bergabfahren nicht mehr so von der Hand geht. Das Video kann ich Dir auch im HD-Format herunterladen.
*Markus*, besten Dank für deinen Kommentar zu dem Bild, denn Du bist wohl einer der wenigen, der denn Titel des Bildes verstanden hat und dann noch die Einzelheit erkennt, Hut ab. Ich hättes es definitiv nicht gewusst und da sieht man Du schaust Dir die Bilder wirklich genau an; super.
*Jens* ich freue mich auf morgen, trotz des Zwicken und hoffe meine Kundschaft weis dass der neue Monat mehr Tage hat als 10.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2014)

Ich habe gerade gesehen im IBC haben sie die Datenmenge für Videos erhöht. Vielleich klappt es heute noch mit der abgespeckten Version, da ich Schwimmtraining habe. *Jens* die HD-Version hast Du am Mittwoch trotzdem, kommt mit Sicherheit besser auf deinem Fernseher.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2014)

Freue ich mich schon drauf
Wobei ich den Sturz nicht so prickelnd finde
Gehört wohl dazu, nur habe ich Deine Geräusche noch im Ohr, ich dachte du hättest dich schwer verletzt.

Anbei noch die Tourendaten:
29km 600hm, ich habe etwas mehr Waldautobahn drin und dafür Schlamm rausgenommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2014)

*Jens*, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Ich brauche solche Abflüge auch nicht. Ist Gott sei Dank gut gegangen. Da hat ja Lars Glück gehapt; kein Schlamm und stechende Botanik.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2014)

Klar Schlamm und stechende Botanik
......gehört auch dazu


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2014)

Super. Ich hätte sonst was vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2014)

So Jungs die Deisterausfahrt ist Online . Am Film sieht man, dass die Filmstabilisierung der Gopro am Limit war, wie meine 100er Fox-Gabel. Ich hoffe es gefällt, denn mit dem Schnitt und der Musik zum richtigen Zeitpunkt kommt doch Dynamik in den Film. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## coddatec (30. September 2014)

Der Film lädt gerade, bin gespannt Martin.

Und für alle, die die Tour nochmal nachfahren wollen, hier der Track http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uznislgaoclolaga und der ursprünglich geplante http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sofqqwbsmmodwvmx mit 10 km und knapp 250hm mehr, wobei die Schleife nach 27.5km ja leider nicht fahrbar war.


----------



## jumping_jack (30. September 2014)

Hey ich wollte mal fragen ob sich einer von euch im Süd Harz auskennt? ich fahre kommendes Wochenende 3 Tage dort biken.. Weiß einer von euch wo die trails sind?


----------



## marlinde (1. Oktober 2014)

*jens*, *martin *ich muss leider für heute absagen. habe zwei mtbs und beide sind defekt. dachte ich konnte gestern abend am tyee noch ein defektes kurbel-lager wechseln und hatte abends auch alle benötigten teile zusammen, leider habe ich mit dem lager-schlüssel in der hand feststellen müssen, dass das linke lager beim tyee aufgrund des geringen platzes ein teilweises demontieren der hinterradschwinge erfordert, sonst kann man am linken lager den schlüssel nicht ansetzen zum abschrauben ... 

ich hatte mich auf die ausfahrt gefreut, da ich auch ab freitag erstmal 2 wochen im urlaub bin und dann in übersee auch nicht zum mtb-fahren komme, schade 

ich wünsche euch viel spass, bis in 3 wochen wieder ...


----------



## jumping_jack (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey falls du willst ich bin gleich in der Fahrradselbsthilfewerkstatt dann könnten wir es da nochmal probieren...


----------



## marlinde (1. Oktober 2014)

*jumping_jack - das ist sehr nett, danke für das angebot *

*ich komme hier bei der arbeit aber erst um 17:30 weg, daher war mein plan auch das rad am dienstagabend fertig zu machen und alles ins auto zu laden für mittwoch um dann von der arbeit gleich durchzustarten zum treffpunkt ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumping_jack (1. Oktober 2014)

ok ja dachte nur da ich eh da bin....


----------



## Prilan (1. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute auch mal wieder mit dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Oktober 2014)

So wir sind auch wieder da!
Eingesaut wie immer, so wie der Elm nun mal ist
War alles wie gewohnt dabei, hab gut zerkratzte Beinchen
29km 600hm genau wie angekündigt und einem Rochus gerechten 14,6er Schnitt
Schon sehr schlammig, trotz wenig Regen!
Ich habe unterwegs umgebaut, 3 Trails ausgelassen, einen in der Dunkelheit verkackt und
durch eine Schlammstrecke ersetzt.
Danke an alle Mitstreiter, insbesondere an Jakob, der das erste Mal dabei war


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Oktober 2014)

*Jens*, schade dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte , war mit Sicherheit wieder ein Gaudi  , bis hoffentlich Mittwoch. Ich habe die Deisterstrecke auch auf unserer bikemap Seite verewigt.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2815570-deisterausfahrt-enduroland/


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Oktober 2014)

Alles gut Martin, ich habe Dich im Kopf dabei gehabt und den Track bekommst Du per Mail
Erhol dich und brich nichts übers Knie. 
War ne Gaudi, der Rochus macht schon gut Druck
Lässt man sich von verleiten, das reißt die Gruppe auseinander und man fährt die Leute kaputt


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Oktober 2014)

*Jens* erst mal Danke , so ist der Rochus, er kennt nur stehen oder rennen.


----------



## Luisfigo (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
wär zum Teufel ist Rochus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Oktober 2014)

Wär?
Wer bist Du?


----------



## Luisfigo (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi Jens,

Martin hat mich in euren Verteiler mit aufgenommen.

Gruß Adolfo


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ah, ok!
Hab die Mail von Martin bekommen, wirst in Zukunft mit informiert!
Rochus ist natürlich ein MtB Fahrer aus unserer Gruppe, what else?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (1. Oktober 2014)

Alles gut 

freue mich auf die erste Tour mit euch...


----------



## schleppi (2. Oktober 2014)

Martin sehr schönes Filmchen . Schade das ich nicht mitkonnte, aber diese sch... Grippe war mehr als hartnäckig, das wäre definitiv was für mich gewesen.
Für die die es interessiert hier noch der Film aus Bad Grund.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hi Schleppi,
nettes Filmchen, schöne Trails die genau so sind wie Martin und ich sie mögen.
Keine Wurzelteppiche und nix verblocktes, relativ einfach zu fahren
Das Beste ist aber die Musik, Freiwild ist zu Zeit mein absoluter Favorit
Ich habe alle Platten und die höre ich rauf und runter


----------



## TheBASStian (2. Oktober 2014)

Uäääääh. Das wollte ich nicht wissen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Oktober 2014)

??
Heute ein weiches Frühstücksei gehabt


----------



## jumping_jack (2. Oktober 2014)

Hey ich wollt noch mal danke sagen für gestern. hat Spaß gemacht mit euch zu trainieren  meine Beine freuen sich auch noch... 
Sorry falls ich irgendwen dadurch aufgehalten habe. So viel pedalieren bin ich noch nicht gewohnt...
bis nächste Woche dann vllt.


----------



## jumping_jack (2. Oktober 2014)

ps: das video hat eigentlich super geklappt aber es hat die ganze Zeit leider nur meinen Lenker aufgenommen  also muss ich da noch nachjustieren... nächstes mal...


----------



## schleppi (2. Oktober 2014)

Jens schön das Dir das Video gefällt. Mit Freiwild muss ich Dir absolut recht geben, läuft sogar bei mir im Schlepper.

Jumping Jack ich weiß ja nicht genau wo du deine cam fest machst, aber ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben such dir nen gescheiten Halter für den Helm. Ich hab schon viel ausprobiert, bin aber immer wieder zum Helm zurück gegangen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo *Schleppi*, endlich mal kurz in der Firma und ich konnte dein Film mal genießen. Ich kann *Jens* seinen Eindruck der Strecke bestätigen, sieht nach mehr Flow aus, also nach meinem Geschmack, musiktechnisch nicht so ganz . Bei den Treppenpassagen hätte ich sicherlich auch den Fußgänger gemacht, aber warum fährt dein Kumpel mit Rücklicht, damit Du Ihn nicht aus den Augen verlierst .
*Jumping Jack* beim filmen kann ich immer nur sagen, am Helm, da die Kamera deutlich besser entkoppelt ist von den Stößen. Bei meinem Video Elmausfahrt mit Crasheinlage sieht man deutlich den Unterschied als die Kamera am Helm war und nach meinem Abflug, am Lenker. ( Ich mach das für Trainingszwecke halt öfter, wie Pierre)

*Jens*, ich werde ggf. am Freitag, wenn das Wetter passt und mit der Schulter klappt, nochmal mit dem Krad, sportiv den Elm vermessen, dann werde ich kurz bei Dir vorbei schneien und den versprochenen Stick vorbeibringen. Ich versuche noch mal paar mehr HD-Videos von unseren Fahrten drauf zu packen, damit Du in den Herbstferien im WoMo was zu gucken hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (2. Oktober 2014)

Martin das ist mein Bruder  und ne richtige Antwort kann ich Dir darauf auch nicht geben, da er mir auch nur gesagt hat da es ja regnet und im Wald stellenweise dunkel ist macht er es an. Allerdings wenn ich vorweg gefahren bin hat er mich auch gesehen.  Manchmal ist er halt so. Auch wenn er nen ganz lieber ist.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe eine Runde für Mittwoch im Ostelm gebastelt.
Sind neue Strecken mit bei, müssten gut fahrbar sein, natürlich mit Schlamm.
Ich würde aber vorschlagen mal wieder den Lappwald unter die Stollen zu nehmen und 
somit Bennet den nächten Mittwoch bitten die Runde zu übernehmen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Oktober 2014)

*Schleppi* doch o.K, ist mir nur aufgefallen und wenn es dein Bruder ist, dann kann er ja nur so ein lockerer Typ sein wie Du.
*Jens* bin nächsten Mittwoch dabei und Lappwald immer wieder, dass wird Lars freuen, haben dann auf jeden Fall weniger Schlamm. Nochmal besten Dank für den Track von gestern; hast wieder eine schöne Strecke zusammengestellt und ein guten Kompromis gefunden. Nach meiner Bibliothek ca. 11 km Trailanteil und dann der Schnitt, Hut ab . Nach der Tour wusste Jakob, dass Du keine Ausflüge machst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Oktober 2014)

Schade, im Lappwald kann ich leider nicht dabei sein , da ich die Mittwoche 15. u. 22.10 auf den Kanaren sein werde. Ich kann mich leider nur damit trösten, dass dieses Jahr für mich noch mal kurz angesagt ist.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine den kommenden Mittwoch, für die Lappwaldrunde.
Das ist der 08.10 da bist Du doch noch da.
Ich säge mal Bennet über den "harten Kern" an.
Den Schnitt hat Rochus verursacht.....
Obwohl Thore auch gut drauf war, der hat auch richtig reingelatscht.

@Sebastian
Alter was geht, biste in den Alpen hängen geblieben?
Alles ok bei Dir?
Lass dich mal wieder blicken!


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Oktober 2014)

Perfekt . Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Oktober 2014)

Fehlt nur noch der Guide


----------



## coddatec (2. Oktober 2014)

Wäre höchstwahrscheinlich auch im Lappwald mit dabei, auch wenn die Arbeit im Moment echt am Nervengerüst sägt und ich nicht weiß, ob ich den frühen Feierabend hinkriege.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Oktober 2014)

Moin Lars, ohne dich fehlt Speed beim Downhill
Ich werde mich heute mal im Downhill üben....., im Heidepark
Hab zwar keinen Bock drauf, aber die Familie sagt es müsste sein
Also einen schönen 3ten Oktober


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2014)

Jens dann wünsche ich Dir und speziel deiner Famile und wahrscheinlich deiner Tochter sehr viel Spaß. Ich hoffe deine drei leckeren Flaschen von gestern haben keine Auswirkung auf deinen Magen, bei den Fliegkräften, die heute auf dich wirken. Bis Samstag, nachdem ich max. 1G in alle Richtungen im Elm durchgetestet habe.


----------



## coddatec (3. Oktober 2014)

@jumping_jack: Meine Lampe, die ich am Mittwoch auf dem Helm hatte, ist eine Yinding YD 2xl2, die gibt's zb. bei dealextreme http://www.dx.com/de/p/yinding-yd-2...-white-bicycle-headlamp-blue-4-x-18650-244702

Ein wenig Glück braucht es, da die Qualität der günstigen Lampen aus China nicht wirklich konstant ist. Dafür kostet die nur 25%zur vergleichbaren Lupine piko. Es schadet nicht, wenn du mit einem Lötkolben umgehen kannst.


----------



## TheBASStian (3. Oktober 2014)

Was ist eigentlich mit Samstag oder Sonntag? Jemand Lust, in den Harz zu fahren? So ganz ohne Stirnlampe?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Oktober 2014)

...aber mit dem kleinen Schwarzen. 
Ich muss einen langen Lauf machen, kein Radeln am WE.


----------



## roundround (3. Oktober 2014)

Lust habe ich, aber Samstag habe ich ein Spiel. 

Olé olé!


----------



## TheBASStian (3. Oktober 2014)

ich bin ab Sonntag erstmal 10 Tage unterwegs.... Will also schon gerne fahren. Trial Training heute schon erledigt.
keiner?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (3. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir klappts wegen Schule wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2014)

*Moga*, hat unser Guide für Mittwoch schon was zusammengestellt oder noch in der Findungsphase.
*Jens* ich kann Samstag leider nur erstmal zwei HD-Filme mitbringen, mein großer USB-Stick ist mal wieder nicht auffindbar; Antwort der Kinder, hatte ich nie gehabt, ich weis von nichts, kennst Du das auch. Soll ich mal mein Photoalbum von unserer Albenüberquerung mitbringen, Pierre seine Frau baut an seinem immer noch dran.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2014)

*Pierre*, den ersten Tag unserer Harztour habe ich im Photoalbum schon verewigt. Ich hoffe bis Sonntag habe ich es zusammangestellt und kann es dann drucken lassen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Oktober 2014)

@Oberhutzel bist ja ein fleißiges Kerlchen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2014)

*Pierre* bis zum Urlaub müssen die Altlasten erledigt sein. Nach dem Urlaub muss ich mich dem Fully widmen und das Video von unserer Grillausfahrt muss auch noch bearbeitet werden. Kommt keine Langeweile auf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2014)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> ich bin ab Sonntag erstmal 10 Tage unterwegs.... Will also schon gerne fahren. Trial Training heute schon erledigt.
> keiner?!



*Jan*, ich habe mein Brustwirbel und Schulter geschont und einmal die Woche down under, reicht die Woche  und morgen wollte ich mein rechtes Handgelenk trainieren.


----------



## coddatec (3. Oktober 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *... *und morgen wollte ich mein rechtes Handgelenk trainieren.


Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Moga (3. Oktober 2014)

Strecke für Mittwoch ist geplant . Willst se schonmal haben?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2014)

*Moga*, super ,ich lass mich lieber überraschen. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (3. Oktober 2014)

Guuut . Laut Basecamp sinds 32km und 420hm. Relativ viele Trails dabei, die auch bei Regen und Matsch gut befahrbar sind. Startpunkt wäre HSV Sportplatz/Politische Bildungsstätte. Da oben ist direkt eine Autobahnabfahrt. Die an der Raststätte. Dann unten links abbiegen und unter der Autobahn auch nochmal links. Dann ist oben aufm Berg der Parkplatz. Im Navi einfach Am Bötschenberg 2 eingeben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin,

Heidepark war cool, alle hatten Spaß
Colossos & Co. machen richtig Laune und das Anstehen hielt sich in Grenzen.
Anstrengend war es auch, das Gerappel der Fahrgeschäfte geht ins alte Gebälk
Selbst die eigentlich schon erwachsenen und voll coolen 12 jährigen Girls sind auf der Rückfahrt
im Auto eingepennt

Martin, bring mal das Album mit
Das sich gewisse Dinge einfach so in Luft auflösen kenne ich natürlich auch.

Bennet, ich freue mich drauf


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Oktober 2014)

*Bennet*, wird sicherlich wieder eine schöne Ausfahrt. Hier noch mal die Koordinaten von Google Earth ( 52°14'5.45"N 11° 1'31.82"E). Ich hoffe das ist der HSV Sportplatz. Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum unser Traditionsverein auf dem letzten Platz steht, wenn die Ex-Slomka-Truppe in der Provinz trainieren muss und sich beim Training noch politsch weiterbilden soll.
*Jens*, schön wenn man anderweitig auch mal durchgeschüttelt wird  Achterbahn finde ich auch geil , aber definitiv mehrere Drehbewegung parallel ist nichts mehr für mich, denn nach der Fahrt fehlt mir das Gleichgewicht und mein Magen freut sich. Jens lass Kim erstmal 16 sein; Discobesuch bis Mitternacht und pennen bis Mittag, habe ich schon alles durch.Ich nehme das Album mit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2014)

Na *Jens*, wie lief der Lauf, um 8 Uhr hatte ich 6° auf dem Rennrad, gut frisch , kurz hat sich bei uns erledigt; hatte heute Winterklamotten an. Radfahren geht noch, knapp dreiziger Schnitt. War gestern geil und die Videos auf deinem Heimkinofernseher kamen super rüber, man hatte gedacht man fährt nochmal mit. Bis Mittwoch, bin gespannt auf Lappwald 2.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Oktober 2014)

Moin Martin,
Strat war 7 Uhr in Königslutter, 34km mit 600hm in 3:35 Std. und 6 Pausen zur Verpflegung.
Ich kann im Laufen nicht Essen & Trinken, sabber sonst alles voll
Wetter war zum Laufen ein Traum, schön in die aufgehende Sonne, sehr geil
Jetzt bin ich etwas platt, dafür heute kein Techniktraining mehr


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. Oktober 2014)

Auch zurück! 38 km ne Strecke vom Oberhutzel Danke Martin! bis Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Oktober 2014)

Warum seid ihr denn nicht zusammen gefahren?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. Oktober 2014)

Bin spontan MTB gefahren mit Christian! Martin fragt ja nicht mehr!


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die spitze Bemerkung . Ich musste heute erstmal schauen ob Radfahren überhaupt geht und RR weil weniger Stöße sind als beim MTB. Morgen MTB. Sonntag wollte ich eine Tour anbieten, da ich danach in den Süden fliege.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Oktober 2014)

Pierre, so zickig kenne ich dich ja gar nicht
Hättest ja auch fragen können

Martin, die nächsten beiden Sonntage brauche ich noch zum Laufen
Dann kommt der Marathon mit ner Woche Urlaub und dann komme ich gerne wieder 
Sonntags mit
Gut das ich heute Ruhe hatte, war gut platt.
So langsam bekomme ich die Beine wieder koordiniert


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. Oktober 2014)

Alles gut! Wollte mal etwas sticheln!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Oktober 2014)

Dachte ich's mir doch.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2014)

*Jens*, das ist freundschaftliches Sticheln. Ich mache das doch auch.* Pierre* ich bestelle erstmal nur ein Fotobuch, bevor Du eine Freigabe von der Regierung bekommst oder ist das Schwarzkonto voll. Jens mit den Trainingsläufen am Sonntag bis zum Marathon hattest Du mir doch gesagt, kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Oktober 2014)

Martin, na meins doch auch


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. Oktober 2014)

Bestell mir bitte gleich eins mit wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast! Danke Martin bis zum Käffchen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Pierre ich habe erstmal nur eins bestellt, um zu sehen wie es aussieht, nachbestellen ist kein Problem.  Sonntag werde ich eine Tour vorschlagen, möchte aber erstmal sehen wie das Wetter sein wird, wegen Streckenlänge und ob Elm Sinn macht. Einladung geht Donnerstag ūber Mail raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkrokus (6. Oktober 2014)

Kartenmaterial:

http://openmtbmap.org/de/

http://openmtbmap.org/de/download/odbl/

http://openmtbmap.org/donate/odbl/download_niedersachsen_de.html

Enthält einige Zusatzinformationen. So sind an Pfaden oft Bezeichnungen wie M1 oder M24 zu finden. Bei einstelliger Bezeichnung ist die Abfahrtschwierigkeit gemeint, bie zweistelliger erst die Abfahrts- dann die Auffahrtsschwierigkeit.
Die Skala ist hier erklärt: 

http://openmtbmap.org/de/about-2/map-legend/

und hier:

www.singletrail-skala.de


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Oktober 2014)

@wildkrokus 
??


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2014)

*Wildkrokus* nochmal besten Dank für die Traileinstufung, hatte ja Christian schon mal zum Besten gegeben. Leider musste ich heute wie damals feststellen, dass ich kein Mountainbiker bin, da ich mir Stufe 0 und 1 zutraue (leicht), also max. 40% Gefälle  und bei Stufe 2 (Mittel) max. 70% zum Fußgänger werde. Gott sei Dank gibt es im Elm nur max. Stufe 1, deshalb fühle ich mich da so wohl. Ich freue mich auf den Lappwald, da gehen wir halt wieder zu Fuß, wenn wir über eine verfallene Brücke tapern müssen, da Jan nicht dabei ist, halt wie ich damals schon im Video sagte "Weicheier".


----------



## Moga (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen! Wird trotz Regen gut befahrbar sein. Ein schöner Trail ist leider komplett vom Harvester platt gemacht worden. Den seid ihr auch schon gefahrn...


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2014)

Bennet freue mich auch  und ein bischen Matsch kann uns nicht mehr abschrecken. Ich glaube, da hätten wir die Stufe M 5 nach Singletrailskala schon erreicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Oktober 2014)

Wohl eher 5,5 bei verlassen der Strecke sofortiges Steckenbleiben


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt.


----------



## roundround (7. Oktober 2014)

M ist doch die “Matschskala“, oder?


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2014)

Jepp. M = Matsch . M0 leicht feuchter Untergrund; M1 nasser Untergrund; M2 Spurrielen; M3 Durchdrehende Reifen; M4 Reifen zugesetzt, Schaltungsversagen, M5 u. mehr Vorderrad dreh sich nicht mehr und das Rad wiegt 3 kg mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2014)

M5+ nach Matschskala.


----------



## roundround (7. Oktober 2014)

M5+ ist dann der Elm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Oktober 2014)

Nee, dass war der Harz. Die zweite Ausfahrt von Clausthal. Gott sei Dank am Ende der Strecke, sonst hätten wir alle Pipi in den Augen.


----------



## marlinde (8. Oktober 2014)

Viel Spaß im Lappland & viele Grüße aus Bali - hier kann man auch MTB fahren - ich glaube es nicht 

Markus


----------



## coddatec (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss mich für heute leider abmelden, die Große ist die letzten zwei Tage am kränkeln und somit warin den Nächten Schlafmangeltraining angesagt. Und übermüdet im dunkeln auf unbekannten Strecken biken ist mir doch zu viel.

Euch viel spaß im Lappwald.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Oktober 2014)

Steht das heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Oktober 2014)

Wieso nicht, weil es regnet. Da kann ich nur wieder Jan zitieren. Ich bin da.



TheBASStian schrieb:


> Dann ziehst du ne Jacke über, du pussy.



*Markus*, ich habe erst ein Schreck bekommen, als ich die Uhrzeit des Kommentars gelesen habe, 3:49, hatte gedacht Du findest keinen Schlaf, aber Bali ist eine andere Zeitzone. Mountainbiken auf Bali, durch den Dschungel, das wir ja lustig, neben 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit noch nettes Getier auf dem Trail. Dir noch viel Spaß am indischen Ozean, war ich leider noch nicht, mit Sicherheit ein geiles Tauchgebiet; mein Urlaubshobby.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab's selber gemerkt!


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Oktober 2014)

Hatte mich schon gewundert, Du bis doch ein Dreckspatz, der vor nichts zurückschreckst.


----------



## Prilan (8. Oktober 2014)

Schaffe es heute nicht,  viel Spaß


----------



## marlinde (8. Oktober 2014)

*martin* vielen dank - ich war bis jetzt nur schnorcheln, total cool, 100 m nach dem strand gleich jede menge riffs und 26 grad warmes wassser 

meine frau und ich machen von freitag bis sonntag einen tauchkurs hier, ich freue mich schon darauf ...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Oktober 2014)

@Moga 
Danke! Gaudi Tour gewesen! Komme wieder nach HE!


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Oktober 2014)

So ich melde mich auch zurück, musste erstmal sehen wo ich überhaupt überall war. *Bennet* super Ausfahrt , alles dabei was ich mag, Steigungen bis 20 %, eine schöne Downhillpassage 30%, bei Nässe und Dunkelheit, knapp an meinem Limit. Du hast mit dem Lappwald ein schönes Revier, vorallem trotz Nässe alles super zu fahren, auch wo der Havester durchgepflügt ist, im Elm wären wir definitiv zu Fuß gegangen, können wir jederzeit wiederholen.
Auf Bilder müsst ihr heute verzichten, Bennet hat uns durch den Lappwald gescheucht, geht auch ohne Rochus; 30 km mit ca. 420 Hm und ca. 10 km Trailanteil, 15,4 Schnitt.
*Markus*, tauchen in diesen Spots ist ein Traum. Ich glaube dort wird es ähnlich schön sein wie in Ägypten, schwimmen wie im Aqurium. Tauchenschein Scuba-Diver oder gleich Open-Water? Bei 26° Wassertemperatur, tauchen mit Shorty, super und euch beiden viel Spaß  und vielleicht trefft ihr paar große Fische.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2014)

*Pierre* das Fotoalbum ist da, bringe es Dir morgen zur Ansicht . Du würdest sagen " sieht nett aus", kannst Dir morgen ein eigenes Bild machen .


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Oktober 2014)

Da bin ich ja gespannt! Bis zum Käffchen!


----------



## marlinde (10. Oktober 2014)

*martin* mit "aquarium" ist das schnorcheln/tachen hier absolut treffend beschrieben. genau das hatte ich im kopf als ich vorgestern zum schnorcheln draußen am riff war. einfach traumhaft diese unterwasserwelt. wir machen hier den open water diver und hatten heute den ersten kurs-tag im pool. die anderen die heute am tauchplatz im meer war haben auch weißspitzen-haie und schildkröten bestaunen dürfen, hoffentlich sind die morgen auch noch da , ab morgen gehen wir dann mit unserem kurs auch ins meer.

es gibt hier super tauchspots, gleich in der nähe wo wir auf bali das hotel haben eine stelle wo mantarochen mit 4 - 6 m spannweite ihre standard-route haben. ich habe viele videos dazu gesehen, das ist schon beeindruckend wenn die tiere so ruhig und majestätisch an einem vorbeischwimmen, ich hoffe das im anschluß auch erleben zu dürfen. 

aus unserem kurs hat jemand auch eine gopro dabei und nimmt vieles unter wasser auf. ich bekomme die files dann jeweils abends von ihm. drück mir die daumen, dass wir auch tolle fische dabei haben die nächsten beiden tage.

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe bist du demnächst in ägypten u.a. zum tauchen. viel spass wünsche ich dir/euch. falls du mit deine gopro unterwasser-aufnahmen machst würde ich die später gerne mal ansehen.

viele grüße
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Markus, da hättest Du mir einiges voraus, denn Haie und Mantas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Mein größte Fisch, war bis jetzt ein Napolionfisch. Getaucht bin ich schon in einigen Ländern, nur Ägypten war mein Highlight. Unseren Urlaub werden wir aber auf Teneriffa verbringen und nicht tauchen, da ich mir kein
Atest besorgt habe, ist in der EG mittlerweile Pflicht. Euch noch viel Spaß mit den großen Fischen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hi Hi,

nach viel Arbeit habe ich mal Zeit für's Forum.
Tauchscheine habe ich auch
War aber das letzte Mal vor 15 Jahren auf den Malediven tauchen
Die Mantas haben da ihre Standardroute weil sie angefüttert werden, ist auf den Malediven auch so.
Kann man gut finden, muss man aber nicht. Ich fand es cool die Dinger zu sehen.
Wal Haie werden z.B. mit Flugzeugen gesucht und die Tauchboote (auf den Malediven Dhoni) dorthin
geleitet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Oktober 2014)

Mensch Jungs, wo ihr alle schon getaucht seit, super, alles Highlightspots, da kann ich leider nicht mitreden. Ibizza, Mallorca, Türkei, Kroation und Äpyten und da waren leider nur Fischlein. Ich sollte mal vom Radurlaub, auf Tauchurlaub umsatteln, um mal mehr von der Unterwasserwelt mitzukriegen. Ein Freund hat mir mal einen Gutschein geschenkt für ein Kieskuhlentauchen, habe ich aber noch nicht eingelöst. Ich brauche am liebsten 30m Sicht, damit ich sehe was auf mich zu kommt, könnte ja größer sein. In der Kieskuhle vielleicht ein Wels.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo *Jens*, Du kannst dich ja noch an den letzten Samstag erinnern, wo wir die Vertrider auf deinem Großfernseher bestaunt haben. Hier habe ich heute noch so einen Druchgeknalten als Video, da wird mir im Sitzen schon schwindelig und ich frage mich die ganze Zeit wie der 28 Jahre alt geworden ist.

*Danny Macaskill: The Ridge*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_IQS3VKjA


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Oktober 2014)

Moin Martin,

Danny Macaskill ist cool und ein Ausnahmekönner!
Mittlerweile auch recht bekannt und seit ein paar Jahren ein Red Bull Profi.
Musst mal gucken, von dem gibt es noch mehr Filme.
Criss Akrigg ist auch so ein Verrückter, denn finde ich noch geiler.


----------



## Prilan (11. Oktober 2014)

Schaffe es morgen sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. Oktober 2014)

So sind zurück! Danke Martin das  war mal Grundlagenausdauer! Super Tour netter Schnitt! Schönen Urlaub dir und deiner Frau!
@Shampoo
Geht Mittwoch was?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi Hi,

Wolfgang war ja mit am Start, wie geht es ihm, ich hoffe gut!
Martin, Dir auch einen prima Urlaub
Schick mal ab und zu Bilder, dann sind wir auch ein Kleinwenig dabei
Geht gut über den "harten Kern"
Ich war Laufen 25km, Südsee, Ringgleis, Ölpersee, Nussberg und zurück zum Stadtbad.
Tempohärte war angesagt, keine Trinkpausen 2:14 Std. alles gut


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Oktober 2014)

So ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Wir wären eigentlich zu fünft gewesen, doch *Adolfo* war um 9:10 noch nicht am Start, also ging es leider ohne Ihn ab . *Wolfgang*, *Pierre* und *Marcel *waren bei der 44 km Tour mit ca. 200 Hm dabei. Waren alle gut drauf, besonders Pierre; 18,1 Schnitt und Wolfgang, der Älterste, war nicht Schließender. Nach meiner gestrigen Testfahrt musste ich einige Trails herausnehmen und andere dazumischen, waren etwas zugewachsen, gehen bestimmt wieder Anfang des Jahres. Bei dem Speed war meine Bilderausbeute auch etwas geringer, zwei Bilder von der Ausfahrt sind auf meiner Seite und bei dem nachfolgenden Bild sieht man, dass ich engbewachsene Trails nicht ausgelassen habe.
*Jens* freut mich, dass Du lauftechnisch gut drauf bist und ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Marathon. Die Strecke führte auch über den Nußberg, wäre ja geil gewesen wenn wir uns dort getroffen hätten. Mit den Bildern werde ich natürlich nachkommen, habe mir schon zwei Hausberge ausgesucht und werde ggf. ein Tagestour machen, mal sehen ob ich das schaffe, ein 2100m hohe Pass, 30 km Anstieg.
Ich hoffe bei euch hält sich das Wetter noch ein wenig, bei mir wird wohl kurz angesagt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2014)

Das Bild ist ja nur geil
Wart ihr am Amazon


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Oktober 2014)

Nee *Jens*, das war Braunschweig. Du kennst ja meine Ausfahrten, ich lasse halt nicht aus.


----------



## DerFrieda (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

als erstes...ich möchte keine Grundsatzdiskussion zum Thema Lampen vom Zaun brechen. 

Wollte nur mal horchen was ihr für Lampen an euren Rädern habt, wenn ihr die Mittwochsausfahrten macht. Mein großes Vorhaben ist ja das ich das auch "mal" schaffe.
Da es aber nun doch so ab 19 Uhr nahezu dunkel ist, würde mich das mal interessieren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo *DerFriede*, das wird Jens und auch die anderen freuen, wenn sich neue Gesichter zur Mittwochsausfahrt dazugesellen. Auf deine Frage, bin ich mit einer Busch-Müller Icon IQ als Kopflampe ausgerüstet, als Kurvenlicht und für die Trailausleuchtung am Lenker mit zwei MyTinySun Start 900 und Pro 900, alte Modelle. Mit der Ausleuchtung bin ich sehr zufrieden, man kann auf den Haustrails fast das gleiche Tempo fahren wie im Hellen. Bei Busch-Müller hat man eine sehr lange Akkuleistung bis 6 Stunden, bei meiner TinySun hat der älteste Akku nach ca. 4 Jahren merklich nachgelassen, bei voller Leistung max. 1 Stunde, der zwei Jahre alte hält noch ca. 3-4 Stunden, abhängig von den Außentemperaturen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi Hi,

ja klar freue ich mich über neue Mitstreiter bei der Mittwochsrunde
Ich habe mir für Mittwoch mal etwas überlegt, ich denke es macht Sinn die Mittwochsrunde für die kalte Jahreszeit, als reine Trainingsrunde zu gestallten.
Ich würde vorschlagen immer den gleichen Startpunkt zu wählen und nur Waldautobahnen einzubauen. Sollte es besonders trocken oder hartgefroren sein, können wir immer mal einen Trail reinnehmen. Diese Schlammschlachten finde ich im Dunkeln dann auch nicht mehr so toll.
Vielleicht gibt sich Daniel ja einen Ruck und kommt wieder mit.
Um auch Bennet gerecht zu werden, würde ich vorschlagen wir starten ab jetzt auf dem Parkplatz Lutterspring. Ich werde die Runde unter 30km halten, mit möglichst vielen hm, damit wir nicht frieren. Sollte es sehr kalt sein, würde ich auf 20km verkürzen.
Alternativ könnte man auch all 14 Tage eine BS Runde einflechten, welche vielleicht Martin ausarbeiten sollte.

So weit, so gut!
Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee


----------



## DerFrieda (14. Oktober 2014)

@Shampoo:
Wenn ich es denn mal am Mittwoch hinbekomme find ich die Winterlösung mit Lutterspring usw. super. 

Nun muss nur noch Licht her und das Rad mit mir pünktlich Mittwochs vor Ort sein. Also morgen definitv nicht...aber die nächste Woche kommt bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Oktober 2014)

Jens, ich finde deine Idee gut. Die anderen Informationen habe ich Dir über den Mailverteiler schon gesendet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Winterrunde hat 29km mit 750hm und die Frostrunde 21km mit 500hm
Denke das ist gut so


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Oktober 2014)

@Shampoo 
Idee ist super! Toller Kompromiss! Muss sehen ob ich es morgen schaffe hab eben etwas mehr zu tun auf der Arbeit! Danke Jens für die Energie und Arbeit die du dir machst! Hut ab hätte nicht solch Ausdauer! Gleiches natürlich auch für Martin!


----------



## Moga (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich finds auch super! Bin morgen dabei!


----------



## coddatec (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde den Vorschlag auch super, morgen werde ich aber nicht dabei sein, Donnerstag gehts auf Dienstreise und da muss ich noch ein wenig vorbereiten...

Edith meint noch:
Für die BS-Runden könnte ich auchmal als Guide was zusammenstellen, wenn Martin und Jens mir das nochmal zutrauen ;-)
Kenne im Ölper und Lammer Holz einige Trails und mit einem Schlenker in den Timmerlaher Forst kommen wir auch auf die 30km


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt hör aber auf, das ist Schnee von gestern und ich traue Dir sehr viel zu
Ich finde den Deister voll geil und lasse mich gerne von Dir in BS verführen
Schade dass Du nicht mitkommen kannst!


----------



## coddatec (14. Oktober 2014)

Jens als alter Elm-ler weißt Du doch: Der Schnee von gestern, ist der Schlamm von morgen. 

Wegen morgen finde ich auch schade , aber manchmal gehts halt nicht anders, auch wenn ich manchmal  könnte.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück von der Ersten Wintertrainingstour!
Ich werde die Strecke so beibehalten, sie lässt sich je nach Gruppenlaune ohne weiteres um 200hm kürzen und ist sehr angenehm zu fahren. Durch die Dunkelheit ist sie zudem auch noch sehr kurzweilig.
So muss keiner Angst haben im Wald verloren zu gehen, wenn er mal etwas länger den Berg hochkurbelt (z.B. Daniel) Auch die, die Probleme in der Dunkelheit haben, dürften entspannt mitfahren können, es ist alles wunderbar zu befahren
Kein Schlamm (absolut nix) keine Dornen und keine Brennnesseln!
Die ungekürzte Strecke in Zahlen, 29km mit 703hm.
Unsere Mittwochrunde war heute eher dünn besetzt, nur Bennet & ich, war sicher eine Ausnahme
Bennet hat etwas geschwächelt, hat ja auch die Anfahrt schon in den Beinen und muss noch Körner für Rückfahrt aufheben, trotzdem haben wir nur 2 Std. gebraucht.
Somit ein Schnitt von glatt 14,5 km/h, die erste Zeit steht also
Nächte Woche werde ich nicht können, habe Pause vorm Marathon.
Bennet weiß aber jetzt über die Runde Bescheid und könnte einspringen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Moga (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich lebe auch noch . Laut Tacho waren es für mich insgesamt 65km und ein Schnitt von 17km/h. Also doch ganz gut . Danke für die Motivation heute! Ohne hätte ich glaub ich richtig abgekackt . Jetzt nach der warmen Dusche und etwas Essen gehts mir wieder gut.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. Oktober 2014)

Sorry! Bitte um Entschuldigung!
Habs aber echt net geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin Pierre,

alles gut, du hattest doch geschrieben, dass du viel Arbeit hast.


----------



## schleppi (18. Oktober 2014)

Ist jemand von euch eventuell morgen unterwegs? Da mein Rehatraining wohl ausfällt wäre vielleicht ne Runde biken angesagt. BTW falls jemand Interesse hat und Dienstag Zeit und Lust hat wir wollen Dienstag vormittag nochmal in den Harz hoch.


----------



## d-zorg (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Truppe aus Schöningen hat eine Harztour morgen vor. Start (Losfahren) am Wanderparkplatz Ilsetal in Ilsenburg um 10:00 Uhr.
1200 hm stehen auf dem Programm. Wenn das was für dich ist, komm doch rum. Das gilt natürlich für alle hier.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin,

wenig bis garnichts los
Ihr denkt bitte daran, dass ich Mittwoch Pause mache und ihr euch absprechen müsst!

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Oktober 2014)

Was? Hab gar keinen Urlaubschein bekommen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hmpf, ist der nicht eingegangen.......


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Oktober 2014)

Tja, Mittwoch ist hier wohl nichts! Dann geh ich zum Ballett Rumpf stärken!


----------



## coddatec (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin leider immernoch im Job abgesoffen, sonst würde ich eine Runde in BS anbieten...


----------



## schleppi (21. Oktober 2014)

Ist morgen nichts? Nachdem mir heute im Salzgitterhöhenzug die Kette gerissen ist muss ich mir morgen mal schnell ne neue besorgen und dachte wenn es zeitlich passt das ich mal mitkomme.
Hier dann nochmal was zum amüsieren für alle, das kommt davon wenn man einmal nicht richtig aufpasst:




und ja ich war nach 5km schon klatsch nass und das ohne regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Oktober 2014)

Schleppi das war eine nasse Angelegenheit. Mit Abflügen kenn ich mich ja auch aus. Es beruhigt mich aber, dass dieses Missgeschick auch Downhill erprobte ereilt.
Pierre wenn Du beim Ballett am Mittwoch bist, kannst Du mir eine Selfi per WhatsApp schicken, ich möchte dich mal im Tütü sehen. Bis vielleicht Sonntag,  hier auf der Insel haben wir angenehme 26 ° und kurz ist angesagt, auch 1000 m ü.N.N.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Oktober 2014)

Moin Männer,

angenehme 26°, bei uns sind gefühlte 6° und Regen
Außerdem nervt mich die Pause
Pierre im Tütü
Das will ich auch sehen
Da fällt der Schleppi in den Graben, konnte ich aber dieses Jahr auch schon, nur war meiner trocken
Eine halbe Std. später habe ich dann auch noch dezent über den Lenker abgespackt
Nicht auf Film zu sehen, der ein oder andere wird sich aber daran erinnern.......


----------



## schleppi (23. Oktober 2014)

Der 2. Urlauber . Martin ich hoffe mal Dein Urlaub ist etwas ruhiger als meiner, komisch die Frau findet hier immer was zutun .

Das ist schön das Dich das beruhigt, allerdings nur weil Fahrtechnik und Bergab mehr mein Ding sind, heisst es nicht das ich perfekt bin. Fehler passieren mir auch. Wichtig ist für mich bei sowas nur, das man die Tour dann auch weiterfährt und nicht rumheult das man nass oder dreckig ist. Mal abgesehen von all dem hat jeder seine Stärke und Schwächen, Du kommst halt besser den Berg hoch, damit hab ich meine Probleme, trotz Training, dafür komme ich besser den Berg wieder runter. Wichtig ist immer nur das man es akzeptiert das der eine was besser kann und jedem seinen Spaß lässt und sich gegenseitig unterstützt.

Jens ich nehm sowas wenigstens auf damit alle was von haben .


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Oktober 2014)

Schleppi wären wir zu Hause wåre das bei meiner Frau nicht anders, die findet auch immer Arbeit,  wo ich keine sehe. Hier im Warmen und mit RR ist Gott sei Dank keine Technik gefragt nur Beine und die aber ordentlich.  Heute habe ich meinen dritten Hausberg erklommen,  nach 16 Kilometern ist man von Meereshöhe auf 1017 m und Steigungen z.T. über 25%, da war ich als Flachlandtirola mit max. 33/27 auch am Limit.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin,

Martin du musst glaube ich erstmal 4 Wochen Pause machen, sonst drückst du unsere kurzen Anstiege im Elm 
nur noch mit einer dicken Mühle hoch und keiner kann mehr dein Hinterrad halten
Um 13 Uhr geht's ab nach Frankfurt, fühle mich gut, sollte alles klappen
Leider mit dem Auto und nicht mit dem WoMo, da Urlaub für mich dieses Jahr ein Fremdwort ist
Wenn ich gut durchkomme bin ich am Mittwoch natürlich am Start, aber langsam ich werde lahme Beine haben
Martin, dir einen guten Flug.  Das Wetter wird viel besser, du landest also wieder im Sonnenschein
Man könnte meinen, da wo du bist scheint die Sonne.

@all
Schönes WE und gut Spocht


----------



## coddatec (24. Oktober 2014)

Allet Jute Mister Duschgel ;-)

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir ist auch in Frankfurt am Start, mal sehen, wer von euch zwei unter 4h bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Oktober 2014)

Jens ich wůnsche Dir einen guten Lauf und das Wetter passt,  da ich aber wieder im Lande bin, werde ich die Sonne ein wenig mitbringen,  den 31° wåren für dein Marathon auch nicht ideal. Mittwoch machen wir langsam, muss mich auch erstmal auf die neuen Temperaturen einstellen.  Bis Mittwoch. Ich hoffe der Temperatursturz ist nicht so arg.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke Lars, eine 3 vor den Minuten wäre schon cool.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. Oktober 2014)

@Shampoo 
Von mir auch Hals und Beinbruch! Toi Toi Toi! Bist ja ein harter Kern!! Wird schon ein Gaudi!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke Pierre, ab km 35 ist das ganz sicher ne Gaudi


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2014)

So Jungs, melde mich von der sonnigen Insel Teneriffa zurück. Ich muss erstmal mit den 20° Temperaturunterschied kämpfen, aber zumindestens trocken, man muss nur das Positive sehen. Die Insel ist nicht nur landschaftlich reizvoll, es ist auch ein Top Traningsrevier fürs Radfahren mit dem MTB oder RR in den kalten Monaten in Deutschland. Neben dem Radfahren bietet sie auch weitere sportliche Möglichkeiten, wie das Bergwandern oder Kiten und Surfen und entspannen im Atlantik. Hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Sonneninsel.


----------



## lary (25. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es Morgen eine Tour?


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2014)

*Lary*, lies mal deine Mails. Kann ich das als Zusage sehen.


----------



## lary (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja, kannst du. Hat sich überschnitten . Bis Morgen


----------



## Prilan (25. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## schleppi (25. Oktober 2014)

Martin hast ne Antwort per Mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2014)

*Schleppi* wäre schön wenn es klappt, wäre unsere erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt, wären ggf. zu Sechst.


----------



## schleppi (25. Oktober 2014)

So scheiss auf Rücken, die sch..... Krankheit schleppe ich so oder so mit mir rum und im Notfall gibt's Ibu. Bin dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich schaff's nicht
Alter, Ibu gehört nicht zum Sport
Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es nicht!
Cool, einen Tag zurück und eine spontane Runde steht
Ab nächste Woche muss ich auch nicht mehr so viel Laufen, dann bin ich wieder mit am Start


----------



## schleppi (25. Oktober 2014)

Jens das ist bei mir teilweise etwas anders. Ich nehme die wenn auch nur falls ich mich gar nicht mehr bewegen kann. Das war früher mal alltäglich, mittlerweile geht's etwas besser. Da ich an Morbus Bechterew erkrankt bin kann man das schlecht vergleichen. 
Tante Edit sagt: um es einfach auszudrücken, damit meine Schmerzen im rücken besser werden muss ich mich bewegen, um bei schmerzen in Bewegung zu kommen brauch ich dann aber leider die Ibu


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2014)

*Schleppi* ich finde es gut dass Du dabei bist und da wir wahrscheinlich noch einen Neueinsteiger haben, werde ich ein lockeres Tempo anschlagen, müssen sich Thore und Christian mal ein bischen zurückhalten.
*Jens* viel Glück für morgen und bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## schleppi (25. Oktober 2014)

Jens von mir auch viel Erfolg und komm gut ins Ziel


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Oktober 2014)

So Jungs ich melde mich von der sportiven Ausfahrt zurück. Wir waren zu Sechst am Start, leider musste Florian wegen Rückenproblemen abbrechen. Ich hoffe Florian Du bist wieder einigermaßen heil nach Hause gekommen.
Die 39 km mit ca. 350 Hm haben alle fünf gut gemeistert, trotz einiger Matschpassagen und 22 km Trailanteil, bei ca. 17er Schnitt. Für unseren neuen Mitstreiter war das Tempo gar kein Problem, Hut ab, schneller fahren wir definitv nicht. Ich hoffe euch hat die Ausfahrt gefallen, bis ggf. Mittwoch oder zur nächsten Sonntagausfahrt.
*Jens* ich hoffe Du hast deine Ziele erreicht bei deinem Marathon und bist gut durchgekommen und wir sehen uns Mittwoch.


----------



## schleppi (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag mal so ich bin zuhause angekommen. Rücken ist total Ausfall und im Moment hilft nichts dagegen. Ist aber nicht zu ändern, ich hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem noch Spaß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Oktober 2014)

*Florian* es war super dass Du dabei warst und nächstes mal läuft es besser . Gute Besserung und lass dich nicht unter kriegen. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (26. Oktober 2014)

Glückwünsche an Jens, der Marathon ist vollbracht .
Jetzt lass dich erstmal von deiner Liebsten aufpäppeln  damit du Mittwoch nicht so lahme Beine hast.


Ich hätte übrigens noch einen Vorschlag für bescheidene Mittwochsabende.
In BS wird am Ringgleis demnächst eine überdachte Skatebahn eröffnet (for free!) Da können wir evtl. mal eine kleinere Techniksession einlegen. 
http://scwalhalla.org/2014/10/eroffnung-skatepark-westbahnhof-freitag-14-november/


----------



## schleppi (26. Oktober 2014)

Ach Martin wir kennen uns schon so lange und die Krankheit begleitet mich schon seit 8 Jahren, ich hab mich die ganze Zeit doch nicht unterkriegen lassen und fange jetzt bestimmt nicht mit an


----------



## Germox (26. Oktober 2014)

Hey
,fahren einige von euch Elmtouren von Schöningen aus? Würde mich da gern ab und zu mit einklinken. Wird auf Dauer langweilig, so ganz allein. 
Bin 34 Jahre alt und fahre meistens Touren zwischen 30 und 80km. Würd mich freuen wenn ich hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte finden würde. 

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Oktober 2014)

Danke Lars, 
da bin ich schon zweimal dran vorbei gelaufen. 
Sah gut aus, die Jungs waren auch schon am skaten.

Hallo Stephan,
bist willkommen, von Schöningen starten wir aber gar nicht!
Wir kommen da mal vorbei, aber starten nicht!
Die meisten kommen aus BS und da ist die Anreise zu lang. 
Blätter mal durch den Thread, dann kannst du lesen von wo wir starten.
Für den Winter haben wir uns auf eine Trainingsrunde von Lutterspring aus geeinigt.

Viele Grüße 
Jens
Meine Beine sind nicht so ok.....
Eher aua


----------



## Moga (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich komme aus Helmstedt. Also wäre es nach Schöningen nicht so weit. Vielleicht könnte man sich da ja mal so zu ner Tour treffen.

lg Bennet


----------



## Germox (26. Oktober 2014)

Jens..... Nach Lutterspring könnte ich zur  Not auch mit Auto fahren.  Behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf  und werd den Thread weiter beobachten. Vielleicht findet sich ja mal nen Wochenende wo  das klappt. 

Bennet...... das hört sich gut an.  Könnte man sich ja in Esbeck treffen und von da aus in den Elm starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Oktober 2014)

*Jens*, auch von mir nur Hochachtung , würde ich nicht bringen, 42 km am Stück zu laufen. Auf unserer Fahrt haben wir die Vorbereitungen zum Stadtlauf beobachtet und bei meiner Rückfahrt von der Roten Wiese mit dem Rad nach Hause sind mir die ersten Läufer entgegen gekommen mit Fahrradbegleitung, waren sehr zügig unterwegs. Ich hoffe mit den Beinen wird es noch bis Mittwoch und einreiben mit Franzbrandwein hilft vielleicht ein bischen.


----------



## Germox (27. Oktober 2014)

Bennet..... schick mal ne PN mit deiner Tel. Nummer,dann kann man sich mal abquatschen! 
Jens...... vielleicht schreibste du ja mal, wenn ihr ne Tour in meine Richtung plant und ich schliesse mich euch dann an. Bennet nehmen wir dann auch mit. Mit ihm trete ich dann den Rückweg an,wenn ihr am Ziel seid


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Stephan,
unsere Touren werden grundsätzlich hier und per Mail angekündigt!
Wenn wir den Ostelm unter die Räder nehmen fahren wir vom Watzumer Häuschen los.
Bennet kommt aus Helmstedt und fährt fast immer mit, wenn der Startpunkt passt.
Wie gesagt, blätter mal etwas im Thread.


----------



## Germox (27. Oktober 2014)

Mach ich und freu mich auf gemeinsame Touren


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi Hi,

ich mache es mal kurz, Beine halbwegs ok, MtB wird aber noch nix
Würde Bennet um Einsatz bitten, Martin sende ich den Track auch noch, oder habe ich das schon gemacht?

LG
Jens


----------



## Moga (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin morgen da


----------



## Germox (28. Oktober 2014)

So.... hab nun gefühlte 100 Seiten gelesen und denke, dass ihr genau die Truppe seid, die ich gesucht hab. Finds cool das alle Altersgruppen bei euch dabei sind und auf jeden Rücksicht genommen wird, egal was er technisch kann Der Spass am biken steht halt im Vordergrund. 
Auch gut zu lesen das einige von euch mit Enduros unterwegs sind. Hatte schon Angst das zum grössten Teil Marathon Fullis am Start sind und ich mit meinem zukünftigen 15kg Enduro, doof aus der Wäsche gucken würde  
Im Moment fahre ich nen Bulls Copperhead 3 und im Februar kommt nen Canyon Strive Al 6.0 Race dazu
Ausserdem finde ich die Technik -Fahrkurse bei @TheBASStian echt cool! Da ich technisch noch einiges nachzuholen habe Sickte ist ja zum Glück nicht so weit weg von mir. 
Schade das ich erst so spät auf eure Gruppe bzw. diesen Thread gestossen bin. Die letzte Lappwaldtour wäre voll mein Ding gewesen, vorallem weils fast vor der Haustür liegt.  
Bei den Mitttwochstouren muss ich (arbeitsmässig) leider passen. Wegen Schichtarbeit leider doof, oder halt alle drei Wochen nut. 
Na immerhin hat Bennet schonmal meine Tel. Nummer, und wir werden mal zusehen das wir die Tage mal zusammen nen Ausritt startren. Lappwald ist da für mich Neuland und auch so, freu ich mich drauf, mit Leuten unterwegs zu sein, die sich im Elm/Lappwald auskennen 
Im Moment fahre ich da manchmal rum wie doof. Auch die gelegentlichen harztouren were ich nicht abgeneigt.....ggerade was den Stertpunkt "Ilsenburg" angeht. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.....
Hoffentlich bis  bald


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Oktober 2014)

*Jens*, ich habe die beiden Tracks dankend erhalten, es ist besser wenn zwei Leute die Strecke haben, falls ein Navi bei der Kälte ausfällt. Schone dich erstmal, solch eine Strecke von 42 km geht in die Beine, kenne ich selber, wenn ich mal versuche ohne Ansatz 10 km am Stück zu laufe, danach gehe ich Treppen runter, wie ein Opa (bin ja fast einer), solche Strecken wären natürlich für dich ein Klacks.
*Bennet* ich werde da sein.
*Germox*, da Du gesagt hast, dass Du mobil bist, kann ich Dir auch nur anbieten, mir per PN deine Email zu senden, um dich in den Verteiler mit einzubinden, dann bist Du über alle Ausfahrten informiert. In den Wintermonaten biete ich Touren rund um Braunschweig an, die starten nach Absprache am Sonntag um 9 Uhr an der Roten Wiese in Braunschweig.
Meine nächste Ausfahrt werde ich am 9.11.2014 starten und im Verteiler ankündigen wie viel Strecke und Höhenmeter, die ich wetterabhängig festlegen werde. 
Bis zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## coddatec (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin heute und nächste Woche nicht dabei, Laternenfeste beim Kindergarten und Krabbelgruppe liegen an.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich mache mich gleich auf den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Oktober 2014)

So ich melde mich mal von gestern zurück, es ist leider ins Wasser gefallen. Ich bin in strömenden Regen von Braunschweig gestartet und als bei Ochsendorf alles trocken war, hatte ich noch Hoffnung, dass der Regen am Elm vorbeizieht. Nach dem Aufrüsten des Rades am Startpunkt mit Licht und Utensilien war ich auch noch zuversichtlich, doch Bennet hat den Regen ab Süpplingen mitgebracht.* Bennet*, der harte Hund, hätte sich auch noch die 30km im Elm und die Rückfahrt zugemutet , doch ich konnte Ihn überzeugen, dass wir uns nicht beweisen müssen und habe ihn trocken nach Hause gebracht, also hoffentlich nächsten Mittwoch bei etwas besseren Bedingungen.

*Jens*, da hast Du zwei schöne Strecken zusammengestellt, für Frost und Winter und gut dass Du die Bergabpassage bei Erkerode (Frostbetrieb) rausgenommen hast, denn die hätte man bei Schnee und Eis nur mit Spikes überstanden . Ich hätte ja welche.

Ich habe das Filmmaterial von unserer Elm West-Ost-Westdurchquerung schon mal gesichtet; wird ein Film mit den zum Teil schönsten Downhillpassagen des Elms ( mit schön Flow) . Ihr müsst euch leider noch etwas gedulden.


----------



## Germox (30. Oktober 2014)

Wo kann man sich denn eure Videos mal angucken?  Hier im  Forum?


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo *Germox*, die Videos von unseren Ausfahrten findest Du auf meiner Profilseite, viel Spaß beim Anschauen. Ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Germox (30. Oktober 2014)

Na dann guck ich da gleich mal rein 
Ich werd mal zusehen das ich das Bike ,zum nächsten Wochenende, ins Auto verfrachte und bei deiner geplanten BS Tour zum ersten mal dabei sein kann. Hoffe ich werde nicht zum Bremsklotz für euch 
Hast du ne Adresse vom Startpunkt für mich?  Kenne mich nicht sonderlich aus in BS und von daher muss das Navi das übernehmen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin,

danke Martin!
Die Winterrunde sollte halt einfach, nicht zu lang, leicht abzukürzen, immer fahrbar,
aber schon mit Bums sein
Auf den Film freue ich mich schon lange, war ein highlight in diesem Jahr für mich. 
Noch dazu mit so vielen Leuten


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2014)

So *Jens*, jetzt ist das verfrühte Weihnachtsgeschenk fertig. Ich habe gestern eine Nachtschicht eingelegt und um 2:15 war unsere West-Ost-West Elmdurchquerung im Kasten und heute morgen viel mir das Aufstehen nicht ganz so leicht . Jetzt kannst Du die Ausfahrt nochmal revue passieren lassen.

Am Mittwoch werde ich Dir die anderen HD-Versionen übergeben. Ich habe mir nochmal ein 16 Gigabyte Stick besorgt nachdem der andere sich in Luft aufgelöst hat. Auf dem ersten Stick war glaube ich die HD-Version vom Deister und Harz, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Den ersten Stick kannst Du dann am übernächsten Mittwoch Lars übergeben, dann hat er einen weiteren Grund bei deiner Tour dabei zu sein und keine Ausrede wegen Laterne schwenken.

*Germox* bei meinen Ausfahrten richtet sich das Tempo nach den Beteiligten. Jens und auch ich haben bis jetzt keinen hängen gelassen. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt waren nun mal ein Teil der Schnelleren dabei und Jan war etwas am Stöhnen, aber er hat es dann locker geschafft und es soll ja auch ein Trainingseffekt haben.


Bis übernächstes Wochenende. Einladung geht nächste Woche per Mail raus.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (31. Oktober 2014)

Nettes Video Martin! Das war auch ein Gaudi!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. November 2014)

Danke Martin, sehr sehr geiles Video
Man bekommt einen guten Eindruck von unserem Revier, sollte sich jeder mal ansehen der
sich im Elm nicht auskennt.
Mittwoch bin auch wieder am Start
Wenn ich fertig bin mit Job nutze vielleicht ich das gute Wetter noch für ne Runde RR, mal sehen.


----------



## d-zorg (1. November 2014)

Schöner Eindruck wieder, Martin. 
Mittlerweile kann man die Videos als direkten Indikator meiner Fittness nehmen. Je mehr Szenen mich mal im Bild hatten, desto fitter war ich. Diesmal bin ich nur einige Sekunden im Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2014)

*Danie*l hast Du schön in Worte gefasst; mal läuft es und mal nicht, hatte jeder von uns schon gehabt. Fazit daraus ist, die Saison nicht komplett ausklingen zu lassen, um Anfang der nächsten Saison nicht wieder bei Null zu starten. Also nächsten Sonntag dabei sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2014)

Na *Jens*, gestern noch zur RR-Runde gekommen. Ich konnte mich trotz des super Wetters nicht aufraffen, hatte wohl innerlich die RR-Saison 2014 abgeschlossen. Habe mich heute aufs MTB geschwungen, ca. 3 Stundentour, um paar neue Strecken in Braunschweig zu erkunden; schöne Sachen gefunden, kommt Ende oder Anfang nächstes Jahr dran; auch mit technischen Anspruch, war ich auch noch nicht. Bis Mittwoch, bei hoffentlich besseren Bedingungen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. November 2014)

Hallo Martin,
ich bin gespannt was du alles wieder entdeckt hast
Gestern war es dann doch zu spät
Schade denn seit heute Morgen habe ich einen steifen Nacken


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2014)

Jens gestern Zug bekommen. Ich hoffe bis Mittwoch alles wieder im Griff. Körnerkissen und vielleicht Nackenmassage hilft.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. November 2014)

Muss mit Zug zusammenhängen, bin anfällig dafür.
Mittwoch geht das wieder, wenn nicht auch egal


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. November 2014)

Na *Jens*, wie ist das Befinden, Licht am Ende des Tunnels. 
Ich habe das gute Wetter nochmals genutzt und habe paar neue Trails gesucht und gefunden, um diese bei einer der nächsten Ausfahrten zu kredenzen. Habe wieder paar leckere gefunden und teilweise fährt man jahrelang dran vorbei, weil man die Standardstrecken nutzt und sieht sich nicht. Bis Mittwoch, hier im Thread wird es langsam unheimlich ruhig, als wäre die Saison 2014 schon zu Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (3. November 2014)

hi martin,
ich habe am sonntag eine kleine elm-ausfahrt gemacht und auch für mich einen neuen trail gefunden, sende Dir mal den Abschnitt bei gelegenheit zu. bin jetzt aus dem urlaub zurück und habe vor mittwochs wieder regelmäßig dabei zu sein.
viele grüße
markus


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. November 2014)

Hallo *Markus*, es doch noch ein bischen Leben in dem Thread; Du gehörst ja mittlerweile auch zum harten Kern. Das wird Jens freuen, dass Du wieder dabei bist. Ich hoffe bei den Sonntagsausfahren kann ich auch auf dich zählen. Bei dem Trail bin ich ja gespannt, doch mittlerweile gibt es Dank Jens, wohl bald nichts unbekanntes mehr im Elm.


----------



## marlinde (3. November 2014)

... ich plane am sonntag (9.11.) dabei zu sein, muss ich aber mit der family noch klären. da wo ich lang gefahren bin sind wir mit der gruppe noch nie langgefahren ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. November 2014)

Supi Markus, das wollte ich hören
Schick mir mal den Track, bin neugierig. 

Nacken ist besser geworden, dafür sind meine Mädels erkältet.....
Wenn die mich nicht anstecken sollte am Mittwoch alles ok sein
Hatte ich ja schon angemerkt, sehr ruhig hier zu Zeit, als wenn alle im Dauerurlaub sind?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. November 2014)

*Jens*, da musst Du wohl heute und morgen auf der Couch schlafen und jeden Kontakt meiden.


----------



## marlinde (4. November 2014)

*martin *gestern abend hat sich unverhofft meine tochter zum besuch füs wochenende angemeldet. da das leider viel zu selten passiert muss ich am sonntag die prioritäten leider umswitchen und bedauerlicherweise für die ausfahrt absagen.

sorry und gruß,
markus


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. November 2014)

*Markus* kein Problem, halt die nächste Ausfahrt, wird dann ein Stadtkurs sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. November 2014)

Komme gerade vom Schwimmtraining 3000m in der Stunde und wollte fragen wer den morgen bei der Nachtfahrt im Elm dabei ist, oder machen Jens und ich eine Paarausfahrt. Leider ist wieder etwas Regen angesagt, aber für Sonntag wird es trocken sein und zweistellige Temperaturen.


----------



## Germox (4. November 2014)

Hey Martin,bin am Sonntag dabei 40km hört sich gut an.  Also bis dann. 

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## Prilan (5. November 2014)

Kann heute leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (5. November 2014)

Ich hatte ja schon angekündigt, dass ich heute nicht dabei bin.


----------



## schleppi (5. November 2014)

Bei mir hat sich auch nichts geändert, hab noch 3 Wochen Notdienst. Somit bin ich auch Sonntag nicht dabei


----------



## coddatec (5. November 2014)

Sonntag wird bei mir auch nichts, Frauchen ist das Wochenende unterwegs und ich hab die Kinder alleine. Meine Radtouren werden bei gutem Wetter eher 3km zum nächsten Spielplatz sein.


----------



## marlinde (5. November 2014)

hallo zusammen,

bin gut zu hause angekommen. musste leider abbrechen, da sich am rechten fuß ein überbein gebildet hat. bisher hat das nur beim joggen angefangen zu stören, leider seit heute auch beim treten in die pedale. bergauf wird das auf dauer zur qual. werde das jetzt mal diagnostizieren lassen ...

viele grüße
markus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. November 2014)

So, wir sind auch wieder zurück!
Winterrunde 14,7er Schnitt

Markus, danke für die Info und schade das du nicht mit durchziehen konntest.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. November 2014)

So ich melde mich auch mal zurück. *Markus* gute Besserung und ich hoffe Du bekommst dieses in Kürze wieder ins Lot , ggf. bei der übernächsten Sonntagstour nochmal probieren, da es dort keine langen steilen Anstiege gibt.
*Jens* hast eine super Strecke zusammengebaut  und sollten wir die Mittwochstermine regelmäßig schaffen, beginnen wir die Saison 2015 definitiv nicht bei Null. Dir noch viel Spaß beim HD-Videoabend auf Großbildschirm.
*Bennet* Du hast es dir heute wieder gegeben, ca. 70 km mit An- u. Anfahrt, Hut ab.
Bis nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. November 2014)

Na *Jens*, wie war der Videoabend in HD-Format, ist schon ein krasser Unterschied zur IBC-Video-Qualität.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. November 2014)

Martin, voll geil


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. November 2014)

*Jens*, das freut mich dass ich dir Vergnügen mit den HD-Videos bereiten konnte, kann sich Lars bald auch davon überzeugen.  Ich war heute wieder fleißig schwimmen, damit ich meinen Beitrag für Hamburg besser ableisten kann. Ich werde voraussichtlich bei der Freiwassermeister am Tankumsee teilnehmen und an paar Masterwettbewerbe schwimmen.
Am Sonntag sind wir voraussichtlich zu fünft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (7. November 2014)

*martin *- meine tochter hat krankheitsbedingt für das wochenende abgesagt, ich bin daher am sonntag dabei. wenn ich probleme mit meinem fuß bekomme drehe ich halt um. habe leider erst am 13.11. einen termin beim orthopäden bekommen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. November 2014)

Hi Hi,

was haste denn mit deinem Fuß?


----------



## marlinde (7. November 2014)

ich habe am rechten fuß die situation dass der mittelfußknochen immer weiter nach außen drängt. das ist seit ein paar jahren so und auch nur optisch und daher habe ich auch bisher nichts unternommen. seit ein paar monaten stört es beim laufen wenn ich so ab 10 km unterwegs bin und jetzt seit mittwoch hatte ich das erste mal beim pedalieren bergauf große schmerzen. ich habe dann probleme den fuß abzurollen (laufen) bzw. mit dem mittelfuß druck aufs pedal zu bringen (biken)

da das wohl vor allem bei frauen vorkommt in verbindung mit dem tragen von zu engen schuhen (stichwort hallux valgus) und es diverse mittel dagegen gibt, habe ich mal eine schiene ausprobiert die das langsam korrigieren soll, hat aber bisher nicht geholfen. es wird eigentlich immer stärker, ist wohl jetzt auch an der zeit den orthopäden dran zu lassen ...


----------



## Germox (7. November 2014)

Oh man... Muss für Sonntag leider absagen. Sone scheiss Erkältung hat mich voll im Griff 
Hatte mich voll drauf gefreut 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. November 2014)

Hallo *Markus*, erstmal gute Besserung für deine Tochter und natürlich das gleiche für *Stephan*, halt zur nächsten Ausfahrt klappt es bestimmt. Markus ich finde es gut dass Du am Sonntag dabei bist  und da keine großen Steigung dabei sind, wird dein Fuß hoffentlich nicht so gefordert und Du kannst durchfahren. Bei dem Hallux valgus kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Schwager das gleiche Problem hatte und sich vor kurzen operieren ließ und nach vier Wochen immer noch an Krücken läuft, also wohl eine langwierige Angelegenheit. Bis Sonntag bei bestem Wetter, null Regen, 7-11°.


----------



## Prilan (8. November 2014)

Ich versuche morgen auch mit dabei zu sein, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. November 2014)

*Prilan* wäre schön wenn es klappt, sind wir dann zu sechst. Ich bedanke mich erstmal für die Zusagen und an das Krankenlager, kuriert eure Erkältung aus, denn wir wären sonst noch einige mehr gewesen und vielleicht bei der nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2014)

Ich melde mich von unsere Sonntagsausfahrt zurück, wären zu siebt gewesen, doch Wolfgang war früher am Treffpunkt und hatte einen Platten und hat per SMS abgesagt, Schlauchwechsel wäre 10 Minutensache gewesen, schade. Die 40 km mit ca. 250 Hm haben alle gut bewältigt, auch unserer Neueinsteiger. Super fand ich das Markus ohne große Probleme durchfahren konnte. Bilder der Ausfahrt findet ihr auf meiner Seite, waren wie angekündigt paar Sondereinlagen dabei. Bis zur nächsten Sonntagausfahrt per Mail.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. November 2014)

Hi Hi,
wart ihr nicht weit weg von mir....
Ich musste mal auspennen


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2014)

*Jens*, da hast Du rechts, Luftlinie keine 3 Kilometer. Auspennen ist auch mal nicht schlecht, ggf. nächste Sonntagsausfahrt. Wir sehen uns Mittwoch , *Markus* will auch dabei sein , also etwas weniger Speed am Berg.


----------



## MTBFrischling (9. November 2014)

Hallo Martin, 
tolle Tour und vielen Dank für die Fotos. 
Bis bald


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. November 2014)

Alles klar, Mittwoch etwas weniger Druck am Berg


----------



## marlinde (10. November 2014)

*jens *und *martin *- ich fahre mittwoch mit, da ich mich im elm gut genug auskenne um jederzeit abkürzen zu können, falls es mit dem fuß nicht mehr geht. wir können also alle normal fahren, danke trotzdem für die rücksichtsnahme 
bin jetzt wirklich echt gespannt was beim orthopäden am donnerstag rauskommt


----------



## Moga (11. November 2014)

Bin morgen auch dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. November 2014)

Moin Moin,

sonst keiner?
Was los mit euch?


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2014)

Ich werde dabei sein, wenn es arbeitstechnisch alles glatt läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. November 2014)

Sorry! Mach heut noch ne Pause! Aber nächsten Mittwoch eventuell schon mit neuem Bike!


----------



## coddatec (12. November 2014)

Steht für Mittwoch der Treffpunkt Lutterspring?
Ich hoffe, dass ich es endlich mal wieder schaffe, die Tour mitzumachen, wird wenn ich es schaffe meine letzte Mittwochsrunde dieses Jahr werden. Nächste Woche bin ich mal wieder dienstlich unterwegs, und in zwei Wochen hab ich Dienstags eine Mini-OP die vier Wochen MTB-Verbot nach sich zieht.


----------



## coddatec (12. November 2014)

Bike ist auf dem Dach, jetzt muss nurnoch die Arbeit mitspielen


----------



## Prilan (12. November 2014)

Heute leider nicht !


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. November 2014)

War ne neblige Runde heute
14,6er Schnitt, alle durchgehalten


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2014)

*Jens *war wieder eine schöne Runde trotz des Nebels, die Lichtsäulen an den Lampen sahen aber geil aus . Bei 10° gestartet und bei 9° angekommen, obwohl durch den Nebel es einem gefühlt kälter vorkam . Markus freut mich dass dein Fuß durchgehalten hat und mal sehen was der Orthopäde sagt . Ich hoffe Bennet und Du sind wohlbehalten zurückgekommen. Lars alles Gute für die kleine OP. Wir sehen uns nächsten Mittwoch, da ich dieses Wochenende keine Tour geplant habe , werde erstmal den Bremsbelag hinten wechseln bevor er Geräusche macht.


----------



## coddatec (12. November 2014)

Ja, die Tour war sehr nett.
Der Nebel hat dem ganzen einen ganz eigenen Flair gegeben.


----------



## marlinde (13. November 2014)

Martin & Jens - schöne Tour, Nebel hat was, bin gut angekommen und sitze gerade vor dem Röntgenraum ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. November 2014)

Hi Hi,

Markus, weißt du schon mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (13. November 2014)

... ja, der fuß wurde in zwei positionen geröntgt.

ich habe am rechten fuß an dem mittelknochen außen gutartige metastasen, die verursachen die schmerzen, dagegen habe ich entzündungshemmende schmerzmittel bekommen. habe mit beiden füßen einen spreizfuß rechts noch in verbindung mit hallux valgus. allerdings haben die meisten menschen eine kombination als senk-/spreizfuß (zusätzlich also zur spreizung der mittelknochen also eine absenkung des längsgewölbes), bei mir ist es ein seltener vorkommender hohl/-spreizfuß (also in längsrichtung keine absenkung). 

ich habe jetzt für rechts meine schiene weiter zu tragen gegen den hallux valgus, ausserdem jeweils mittelfußbandagen bekommen, damit die spreizung sich zurückbildet und nächsten freitag kann ich die einlagen abholen, damit der mittelfuß sich innen wieder aufrichten kann. in 6 wochen wird geschaut wie es sich entwickelt hat. operation wurde erstmals davon abgeraten (und amputation ist auch noch kein thema ).

*>>> das bedeutet ich bin nach wie vor einsatzbereit <<<*

allerdings habe ich seit vorgestern ein defektes ladegerät für meine lupine-lampe und muss alles einsenden. wenn es also mittwoch klappen soll muss ich mir irgendwo eine ersatzlampe ausleihen. wird wohl sonst mit dem austausch sehr knapp bis mittwoch, obwohl die lupines echt super schnell sind mit dem versenden.

bin nach dem heutigen arztbesuch echt happy dass ich erstmal weiter fahren kann  (ggf. klappt joggen auch bald wieder), soll ja ein warmer winter werden ... ausserdem muss ich meinen tauchgang am samstag im salzgittersee nicht absagen ...


----------



## coddatec (13. November 2014)

Freut mich für Dich, Markus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. November 2014)

Mich auch


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2014)

*Markus* warmer Winter wäre auch nicht schlecht, denn Schnee gehört auf den Berg, mit der positiven Diagnose freut mich auch , doch tauchen im Salzgittersee wäre für mich Strafe, da kann ich mir beim Tauchen gleich nee Kapuze aufsetzen. Seit gestern habe ich leider leichtes Kratzen im Hals, wahrscheinlich durch Trikot auf bei den Bergaufpassagen. Ich hoffe es wird keine Erkältung.


----------



## Germox (13. November 2014)

Mit sonem leichten Kratzen hats bei mir auch angefangen, weil ich auch so schlau war, die Jacke aufzumachen,sobald mir beim biken zu warm war. Ende vom Lied.... zwei Wochen umgelegen
Jetzt ist aber alles wieder io und ich werd morgen endlich malwieder das Bike ausführen 
Schade das ich bei der letzten Tour nicht dabei sein konnte, aber hab mich für nächste Woche mit Benet verabredet. Hoffe, dass das auch endlich mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour mit euch allen klapt. Wenn das Wetter noch ne Weile so bleibt, wäre echt cool..... Bis 5 Grad kann ich mit meinen Klamotten fahren, dann wirds kritisch und ich bräuchte neue Sachen.  Zumindest nen Paar Winterschuhe.  Fahrt ihr auch bei Temperaturen unter 0?

Gruss,Stephan


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2014)

*Stephan* freut mich dass Du wieder wohl auf bist. Bei mir wird man sehen die Tage ob es beim Kratzen bleibt, mal schauen. Ich fahre auch bei Frost, doch gestern hatte ich schon mein Thermotrikot an und bei 9° wird es bergauf doch zu warm. Bei Frost fahre ich mit Thermohose und Trikot, ggf. noch mit Weste und Winterhandschuhen. Bei den Schuhen halt mit Einlegesohle und Überschuhen. Bei richtig Frost, dieses Jahr im Januar max. -9° hälte ich dieses eine Stunde durch und dann merkt man die Füsse und Hände gerade noch. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ggf. am 23.11.14; Einladung kommt dann per Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (14. November 2014)

Ich vertrau da aufs Zwiebel-System!  Lange Unterwäsche, Trikot, Thermo Bein und Armlinge , Dadrüber kommt ne Windstopper Jacke. Vollfinger Handschuhe sind auch dabei . 
Aber dann ist auch Ritze. Wenn die Füsse kalt werden, machts keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. November 2014)

Moin,
Weicheier.......
Jacke auf wenn einem zu warm wird ist aber schon richtig, besser als komplett naß zu werden.
Windstopper oder auch Goretex ist für mich wichtig, nur mit einem Trikot wird mir klat, weil der
Wind durchzieht.
Füße sind bei mir leider auch das Problem, werden schnell kalt und kalte Füße sind scheiße!
Martin, mit deinen Sonntagstouren habe ich glaube ich kein Glück
Hab an dem WE Geburtstag und bestimmt bis Sonntag Besuch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. November 2014)

*Jens*, mit Sonntag ist natürlich schade , doch die Wochenenden sind bei vielen oft verplant, aber da wir mittlerweile einige sind werde ich wohl nicht alleine fahren und ich muss auch mal sehen ob ich dann fit bin, denn mein Körper ist wohl noch in der Findungsphase, ob Erkältung ja oder nein; zur Zeit leichter Schnupfen.  Das Sprichwort sagt ja bei Erkältungen" Drei Tage kommt sie; vier Tage bleibt sie und drei Tage geht sie."  Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. November 2014)

Gute Besserung und auch ein schönes WE


----------



## marlinde (14. November 2014)

hi martin, gute besserung & schönes we


----------



## roundround (15. November 2014)

Habt ihr eine schöne Route für Rennrad irgendwo online? 

mein Fuhrpark hat sich vergrößert und ich will morgen mal eine Erprobung durchführen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. November 2014)

Morgen?
Rennrad im Regen.......
Viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. November 2014)

Ich wollte nochmal an die Trainingsrunde am Mittwoch erinnern!
Start immer um 18 Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring.

Schön machen
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. November 2014)

Sorry muss für Mittwoch absagen! Muss bis 18:00 malochen!


----------



## Germox (18. November 2014)

Na dann zieht euch morgen gut an. 
War eben 30km unterwegs und mir sind fast die Füsse abgebrochen 
Man war das danach ne Wohltat, in die Wanne zusteigen 
Hab mir gleich mal ordentliche Überschuhe und ne Winterhose mit Windstopper bestellt.  Dann macht das auch wieder mehr Spass und das 
gute Stück schrumpft nicht auf Erbsengrösse 

Gruss,Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (19. November 2014)

... die heute 1-köpfige mittwochsgruppe meldet sich gesund zurück:

5 grad, nebel und regen 
fahrtzeit 2:47
länge 39 km 
schnitt 14,0
hm 766

bis zum nächsten mal ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2014)

Markus Hut ab.


----------



## roundround (19. November 2014)

Ich musste heute meine erste Tour auf dem Rennrad abbrechen, ich war zu dünn angezogen und dann ging dieser ekelhafte Regen los.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2014)

Roundround, RR fahren bei dem Wetter nein Danke, allein durch den Fahrtwind braucht man schon Winterklamotten,  man sagt pro 10 km/h gefühlt 3-4° weniger Außentemperatur,  also bei dem Wetter schon bei Frost, dann lieber MTB im Wald.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. November 2014)

Markus, Respekt, das nenne ich "harten Kern".......

Mein Renner hängt an der Decke und das bis zum Frühling!
RR bei Nässe ist mir auch zu gefährlich, dazu die Kälte und das ist dann RR zum abgewöhnen.
Da muss das Wetter passen, sonst wird RR zur Qual.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2014)

*Jens*, das sehe ich genau so, RR-Saison 2014 ist abgeschlossen, nur noch Wartung, dann Winterschlaf und 2015 wieder gemeinsam mit 30km/h Reitlingstal berghoch.
Sonntag sind wir voraussichtlich zu sechst; für diese Jahreszeit super.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. November 2014)

....und Pierre gibt wieder Windschatten

Wegen Sonntag ist es schon schade, aber ich werde mit Sicherheit am Samstag n paar Bierchen haben.
Eventuell auch eins übern Durst
Wenn nicht tauche ich auf, aber bitte nicht warten, ich werde kurz vor 9 auftauchen oder dann halt nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2014)

Schau Samstag ggf. nach der Arbeit mal vorbei.


----------



## Germox (20. November 2014)

Zu sechst hört sich schonmal gut an. Auto steht bereit und muss nur noch die drei kg Dreck vom Bike abwaschen, die sich bei der letzten Tour angesammelt haben
Der Elm ist zur Zeit, die reinste Schlammschlacht  
Son Stadtkurs in und rund um BS. ist daher echt willkommen.  Hoffe das Wetter ist auf unserer Seite... Temperatur egal.... hoffe nur das es nicht regnet! 

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. November 2014)

Wir sind wohl zu siebt. Bei dem Stadtkurs, trotz der Trails, bleiben Matschpassagen aus, ggf. haben wir gegen Ende noch eine Naturwaschstrasse. Bis Sonntag. Wetter top, bis 10°, trocken und wolkig, ggf. mal die Sonne zu sehen.


----------



## Prilan (22. November 2014)

Kann morgen leider nicht,  bin am Wochenende auf "Schalke" !


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. November 2014)

Moin Thore, Fußball im Stadion ist
......aber bei den Doofen und dann auch noch WOB
Spielen die nicht heute?


----------



## Prilan (22. November 2014)

Hi Jens, bin (leider) nicht im Stadion. 
Haben im Schalke Park ein Fußballturnier von meinem Arbeitgeber aus,  mit Abendveranstaltung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. November 2014)

*Thore* viel Spass dabei und haut euch richtig auf die Knochen, als euer Mitbewerber kann ich Montag noch paar Termine für dich übernehmen oder von deinen Kollegen, euer Chef freut sich dann bestimmt.
*Jens*, lass es heute nicht zu dolle Krachen, wir sind nicht mehr die Jüngsten und haben von solchen Feiern länger was von.


----------



## feeelix (22. November 2014)

Moin,

wir (wenn ich so schreiben darf) sind wohl zu acht.

Ist mit der Naturwaschstraße die Furt bei Riddagshausen gemeint? Die ist am Grund recht holperig geworden ...

Bis HOFFENTLICH morgen früh um 9 bei ca. 2 Grad.

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. November 2014)

Wenn ich eh schon hier bin welche Lampen habt ihr so? Will mir auch mal eine zulegen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. November 2014)

*Feeelix*, super dass Du nun auch mal dabei bist. Wir fahren in den Norden und kommen diesmal nicht durch Riddagshausen, dass wäre ja auch nur die Wabe, aber es gibt in Braunschweig noch die Oker, Schunter, Mittelriede und Ohe.
*Pierre* mit der Lampe können wir morgen während der Fahrt besprechen.


----------



## feeelix (23. November 2014)

Hoffe, ich schaffe es.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. November 2014)

Danke Martin! War wieder sehr nett!


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2014)

So ich melde mich mal von der Sonntagsfahrt zurück. Thore ich hoffe die Knochen sind noch heile und Jens die Kopfschmerzen sind nicht zu arg.
Wir waren heute bei dem bomben Wetter, 9 Mann. Für die 43 km haben wir 2:26:42 gebraucht, ein knapp 18er Schntt. Alle habe gut durchgehalten und keine Abflüge. Bilder kommen in Kürze auf meine Profilseite. Ich hoffe die Braunschweiger Flußstrecke hat gefallen und es war Neuland mit dabei. Jens bis Mittwoch. Ich hoffe das Wetter passt.


----------



## Germox (23. November 2014)

Auch von mir nen fettes Danke an alle, dass ich heut dabei sein durfte und ich so freundlich aufgenommen wurde und vorallem an Martin, für die super Tour die du zusammengestellt hast. Bis zum nächsten mal, hat echt Laune gemacht. 

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## wildkrokus (23. November 2014)

Auch von mir eine großes Dankeschön an Martin für die sehr detailliert ausgearbeitete und dadurch sehr schöne Tour rund um BS. So macht der Sonntag richtig Spaß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2014)

Freut mich, dass es gefallen hat . Die paar Bilder der Ausfahrt sind jetzt online.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. November 2014)

Sehr sehr geil Martin ! Danke


----------



## Germox (23. November 2014)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil Martin ! Danke



Nur gut das Martin uns beide nicht auf der Abfahrt fotografirt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (23. November 2014)

DAS WAR FÜR UNS ZU EINFACH


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2014)

....stimmt . Lieber einmal mehr kneifen und dafür im Sattel bleiben. Ich habe da wie Pierre meine Erfahrungen schon gesammelt.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. November 2014)

Aber ab und zu ist so ein Endo auch nicht schlimm!


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2014)

*Pierre*, wäre es heute mit deinem neuen Rad passiert, hätte aber einer zu Hause in der Garage am Radon Ei Ei gemacht.
.
.


----------



## Germox (23. November 2014)

Ach glaub ich nicht ,ist halt nen Gebrauchsgegenstand! Hauptsache die Knochen bleiben heil
Pierre hat halt mit dem neuen Radon, den Vorteil, die Sattelstütze vom Lenker aus absenken zu können und ich bin da noch son Bisschen vorsichtig ,weil ich mit den Clickpedalen noch nicht so richtig klarkomme und nicht weit genug, hinter den Sattel komme  Aber Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2014)

Mit dem neuen Rad ist Pierre seit neuestem etwas eigen; jetzt wird das MTB auf einmal geputzt, sonst hat er den Dreck am Merida nur abfallen lassen.


----------



## Germox (23. November 2014)

So ist man(n)  halt, wenn man nen neues Spielzeug hat
Freu mich auch schon auf mein zukünftiges Canyon 
Der erste Kratzer aber dann


----------



## lary (23. November 2014)

Super Tour Martin


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. November 2014)

Der geht schon noch übern Lenker, das kann keiner so geil wie Pierre
Dann sind die ersten Kratzer drin und der Putzfimmel wird sich auch einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (25. November 2014)

Moin Stephan welches Modell von Canyon ?


----------



## Germox (25. November 2014)

Wird das Strive Al 6.0 Race. Kommt aber leider erst Kw6 2015


----------



## Luisfigo (25. November 2014)

Schönes Teil


----------



## Germox (25. November 2014)

Muss ich nur noch an meiner Technik pfeilen ... denn was nutzt das tollste Bike, wenn der Biker ne 0 ist 
Aber mit dem Hobel fährt es sich Downhill ganz anders ,als mit nem CC Bike . Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. November 2014)

@all
Kein Regen morgen, Traing steht am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr wie bekannt auf dem Programm!
Würde mich über Begleitung freuen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. November 2014)

Hab zwar noch immer keine richtige Beleuchtung komme aber wenn es die Maloche zulässt morgen mit! Training schadet ja nicht! (HH Triathlon )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wavesound2345 (25. November 2014)

Shampoo schrieb:


> @all
> Kein Regen morgen, Traing steht am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr wie bekannt auf dem Programm!
> Würde mich über Begleitung freuen.



Ich hätte Interesse, aber mir sind die Rahmenbedingungen nicht bekannt.
18 Uhr.....und.....?!
Rennrad oder MTB?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. November 2014)

Bist willkommen!
MTB Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring um 18 Uhr. 
Lies mal ein Paar Seiten vom Thread, da stehen alle notwendigen Infos mehrfach.


----------



## coddatec (25. November 2014)

Ich bin mich dabei, hätte zwar bock, aber wie gesagt bin ich erstmal ein paar Wochen außer Gefecht...
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. November 2014)

Hallo Lars, soweit alles ok?
Wollte dir grade ne Simse schreiben.


----------



## coddatec (25. November 2014)

Ja, alles ok, mal eine andere Interpretation von "guten Schnitt gemacht"


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2014)

*Jens* ich werde, wenn die Arbeit es zuläßt, dabei sein, bis morgen. *Lars* Dir weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## marlinde (26. November 2014)

... bin heute auch dabei ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. November 2014)

Kurze Rückmeldung von der Mittwochsrunde,
wie immer 30km mit 700hm, alle gut durchgekommen. 
16er Schnitt
Martin hat wieder reingelatscht.......


----------



## Deleted 301082 (26. November 2014)

Super Tour! War ein Gaudi! So macht radeln im dunkeln Spaß! 
Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2014)

Super Ausfahrt Jens  und die zwei Stunden geknackt , 1:50:32 nach meinem Navi. Reingelatsch haben wohl alle und Du gleich am Anfang, da hatte ich gedacht das wird ja heute lustig . Bennet und Pierre sind auch gut drauf gewesen. Nächsten Mittwoch im Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2014)

Pierre, Rad schon gewaschen oder steht es verschlammt neben dem alten Rad. Meins ist schon wieder sauber .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. November 2014)

Martin, war genau richtig so
Das mit dem Anfangstempo ist wohl nicht so mein Ding


----------



## Deleted 301082 (26. November 2014)

Mein neues Radon ist leider noch dreckig! Dann arbeite ich morgen einfach nicht so lange und pflege mein Radon!


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. November 2014)

Ich bringe morgen zum Kaffee, Q-Tips mit, damit Du auch in die kleinste Ecke kommst und die Bremssättel mit Autosol polieren .


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. November 2014)

Pierre liegst Du schon unter dem Rad . Viel Spass.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. November 2014)

Ne leider nicht! Muss noch ein wenig!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. November 2014)

*Pierre*, lass es einfach dreckig, sonst wird das Merida neidisch; wird gestern Nacht schon sein Leid dem Radon geklagt haben und Du wirst es sonst nur überraschen.


----------



## feeelix (28. November 2014)

Moin,

ist Sonntag etwas geplant?

Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. November 2014)

Felix von mir aus nicht. Du musst den Verteiler beobachten ob jemand etwas anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. November 2014)

Hallo Pierre, Du hattest ja mal angefragt wegen Lampen. Meine my tiny sun, Nachfolgermodell Sport 900X, gibt es zur Zeit noch als Auslaufmodell, zum Sonderpreis, ggf. ist diese interessant für dich.

http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/articl...mKWV4dU8&shop_param=cid=1&aid=SL900SA003-001&


----------



## Wavesound2345 (29. November 2014)

Also ich hätte Lust auf eine Runde morgen Vormittag!


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2014)

Hallo *Wavesound2345*, heute unterwegs gewesen? Ich bin heute um 7:30 zu einer Erkundungsfahrt gestartet; -2° und kräftiger Ostwind, nach 2:30 Fahrt und 47 km war es an meinen Hände und Füssen schattig ; habe paar neue Strecken angetestet und werde diese bei meinen nächsten Ausfahrten mal mit einbinden. Pierre und Christian, ich war auch in eurem Revier, für mich paar neue Sachen dabei, vielleicht für euch auch Neuland .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. November 2014)

Martin, Respekt
Ich lag da noch im Bettchen und habe nur ne 10er Runde in der Buchhorst gedreht.
Die allerdings mal mit etwas Tempo 52 Min


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. November 2014)

Jens bei dem Tempo gab sicherlich keine kalten Füsse, höchsten Hände und Gesicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. November 2014)

Beim Laufen wird mir selten kalt, kurze Hose Holzgewehr und gut
Handschuhe müssen bei schon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tippman (30. November 2014)

Rochus und ich sind heute bei den Wolfenbüttelern mitgefahren. Schöne Trailrunde durch die Asse. Insgesamt waren es 32km, 600hm und 3h Fahrzeit. Und dass bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. November 2014)

Hi Sebastian,

schön mal was von dir zu hören!
Alles ok bei dir, wie war dein Alpencross?


----------



## tippman (30. November 2014)

Alles i.O. Nur leider immer etwas unpässlich was das Biken vor der Haustür betrifft. Ich hoffe auf Besserung. Alpencross war phänomal, so etwas hat immer seinen ganz besonderen Reiz. War Ende September auch noch eine Woche in Finale Ligure zum Finale der EWS. Ein Traum! Wetter, Trails, Essen, alles tippitoppi. Hoffe, das es mal wieder auf ne Elmtour passt, würde mich sehr freuen. VG


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. November 2014)

Mich auch


----------



## Luisfigo (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Martin Respekt  das ist aber kein *Portugiesen Wetter*


----------



## Wavesound2345 (1. Dezember 2014)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Wavesound2345*, heute unterwegs gewesen?



Ich war Sonntag nicht so früh unterwegs. 
Wird doch schon recht kühl, besonders an den Füßen und an den Händen wenn es länger als 2h werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Dezember 2014)

*Adolfo* da gebe ich Dir recht mit dem Wetter. Ich würde auch lieber auf Tenneriffa 20° fahren oder auch an der Algaveküste bei 14°, aber wir Nordeuropäer müssen leider als Radfahrer mindestens vier Monate durch das Tal der Tränen, aber einen Vorteil hat das Radfahren bei dem Wetter; habe ich gerade gehört; es werden nach einer halben Stunde Sport bei der Witterung 30% mehr Killerzellen im Körper produziert und man ist vor Erkältungen besser gewappnet . Ich will es einfach mal glauben. Nächsten Sonntag haben wir aber Plusgrade, leider wohl max. vier, aber trocken.
*Wavesound2345* ich gebe Dir auch recht nach zwei Stunden sind Hände und Füsse durch, aber in der Badewanne kribbelt es dann so schön .


----------



## Germox (1. Dezember 2014)

Martin..... echt Käse. Wäre Sonntag auch wieder gern dabei, aber Sonnabend steht nen runder Geburtstag an. Werd dann wohl den Sonntag eher auf der Couche verbeingen. 
Ja, ja.. das Wetter. War heute Früh auch 32km mit dem Bike unterwegs und durch dem eisigen Wind hatte ich nen eiskaltes Gesicht. Hände und Füsse waren aber OK.  Na ja.... wärmer wirds wohl nicht mehr werden


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Dezember 2014)

Schade , aber kann ich nachvollziehen. Mit der Kälte im Gesicht nehme ich Melkfett, dann ist es nicht so unangenehm; nimmt man auch beim Triathlon für den Körper beim Schwimmen, wenn man keinen Neo hat.


----------



## Germox (1. Dezember 2014)

Melkfett ist ne gute Idee bin ich noch garnicht drauf gekommen. Werd ich mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi Hi,

am Mittwoch ist Training.
Alles wie gehab, evtl. die Frostrunde 20km 500hm


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (2. Dezember 2014)

hey. meld mich mal an. hoffe ich schaff das. lutterspring 1800 war das gell...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Dezember 2014)

Normen, Alter geil
Ja 18 Uhr Lutterspring.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Dezember 2014)

Muss passen heut!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin da, trotz Unwetterwarnung . Ich hoffe die A2 ist nicht zu, weil einer sich wieder zerlegt hat. Bis dann .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi Hi,

wir sind auch wieder da, Frostrunde bei eisigen Temperaturen
20km 550hm Schnitt muss Martin ergänzen, hab mein Garmin nicht zurückgesetzt. 
War aber trotzdem wirklich schön


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Dezember 2014)

Jens, super Ausfahrt  und das Schönste, durch den gefrorenen Boden blieb das Rad sauber . Normen warst super dabei . Mit Winterhandschuhen und Ordlounterhose war alles zu ertragen, außer die Temperaturen an der Stirn bergab (max. 48 km/h; gefühlt ca. -20°) waren schon krass.
Für die 21 km haben wir 1:27 gebrauch; 14,4 Schnitt, genau richtig, meine Bronchien fanden dies deutlich besser, als bei der letzten Ausfahrt.
Bis nächsten Mittwoch und Pierre dann keine Ausrede mehr. Durch das Spinning wirst Du zum Weichei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Dezember 2014)

Jep, Spinning in geneigter Damenrunde macht weiche Eier


----------



## roundround (4. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr einen guten Tip für Winterhandschuhe für Leute mit empfindlichen Pfoten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Dezember 2014)

Noch ne Pussy......

Ich bin auch eine
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/roeckl-rad-veneri-trigger-winterhandschuhe-236778/wg_id-191
Die habe ich und gestern hatte ich warme, wirklich warme Hände


----------



## roundround (4. Dezember 2014)

Guter Tip, ich habe mir ein vergleichbares Modell von Vaude gekauft.
Mit deren Sachen war ich bisher immer voll zufrieden.

Jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder fahren .

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CP2Z_c2zrMICFS_MtAodk0UAiw


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Dezember 2014)

Niels, die sehen genauso gut aus
Haste die genommen weil günstiger, oder vor meinem Tipp bestellt?


----------



## roundround (4. Dezember 2014)

Ahm, ich wusste gar nicht, das es solche Handschuhe gibt...

Ich habe die genommen, da ich einfach auf vaude stehe und die vielversprechende Abschlüsse am Handgelenk haben.

Ich hoffe auf muckelig warme Finger!


----------



## Wavesound2345 (4. Dezember 2014)

Samstag und / oder Sonntag Runde ballern?
Um 9-10 Uhr starten und 2-max. 3h? 

Wohin is mir relativ Wurst!......... Ich will fahren.....!


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo *Wavesound* wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 9 Uhr an der Roten Wiese in Braunschweig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wavesound2345 (4. Dezember 2014)

Da finde ich hin......


----------



## pedal-ritter (6. Dezember 2014)

Komme ebenfalls vorbei 

_Calvin_


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Dezember 2014)

Super, sind wir wohl zu siebt, für die Jahreszeit top.


----------



## schleppi (6. Dezember 2014)

So Martin ich bin raus für morgen. Mein neues Bike ist da (ok gebraucht neu) und das will getestet werden , sprich für mich geht es morgen dann Richtung Harz oder ähnliches. Auf jedenfall da wo es mehr Fahrtechnik als in BS braucht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Dezember 2014)

Florian, Dir viel Spaß und bleibe oben auf .


----------



## schleppi (6. Dezember 2014)

Danke, wird schon werden grins


----------



## DerFrieda (6. Dezember 2014)

Brauche eine etwas genauere Treffpunktbeschreibung für Morgen...
Danke...


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Dezember 2014)

Torsten Treffpunkt per PN erhalten . Bis Morgen, Wetter trocken bei ca. 4°, sind wohl ca. 15 km Trailanteil, aber auch Neuland für mich dabei .


----------



## DerFrieda (6. Dezember 2014)

Ok, 
gefunden. Bis denn


----------



## DerFrieda (7. Dezember 2014)

Halloooooo? Keiner da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wavesound2345 (7. Dezember 2014)

Halloooo!  

Also wir waren dort!!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Dezember 2014)

Danke Martin! War nett! Freu mich schon auf die Sommersaison! Dann hoffentlich mit genauso viel Bikern! Schönen zweiten Advent!


----------



## DerFrieda (7. Dezember 2014)

Schöner Mist...ich auch aber wo?


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo *Torsten* wir haben uns am Sportplatz an der Roten Wiese wie vereinbart getroffen. Schade, wären wir zu acht gewesen , halt beim nächsten mal  ( Abfahrt war 9:05). Die Strecke hatte ich etwas geändert, so daß auf den 38 km mit ca. 340 Hm, ca. 15 km Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil waren und durch den Boden z.T. einige Körner gekostet haben, sage nur Wiesenpfad zur A395. Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren Spaß und es war etwas Neues dabei. Da mein Photoapparat einen Blackout hatte, nur ein Gruppenbild.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hi Hi,

Wiesenpfad......die Definition von dir kenne ich


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja Martin ,
Wiesenpfad ...... ich hatte das Gefühl ich fahre mit *Fahrradanhänger
*


----------



## DerFrieda (7. Dezember 2014)

Wie geschrieben war ich da...wahrscheinlich einfach zu spät?! 

War ich halt wieder alleine eine Runde unterwegs.

Hoffe es klappt das nächste Mal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Dezember 2014)

*Torsten* bestimmt . *Jens*, Wiesenpfad, fällt mir gleich Herzogsberge mit Normen ein, der war ähnlich, nur hatten wir noch Ballonreifen, deshalb kann ich Adolfos Vergleich mit dem Fahrradanhänger bestätigen und Pierres geputzte Rad war im Nu wieder dreckig . Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi Hi,

Mittwoch ist Training, wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (12. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn hier los, seit drei Tagen kein neuer Beitrag?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hier ist wohl Saisonende!


----------



## Germox (12. Dezember 2014)

Arsch kalt und Sturm!  Da geht nichtmal mein Hund freiwillig raus. 
Biken ist erstmal (im wahrsten Sinne) auf Eis gepackt!  Na ja... bei mir Weichwurst zumindest  
Wart ihr Mittwoch trotz des Mistwetters unterwegs?


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2014)

Nö, haben auch eine Auszeit genommen.


MTB_BS schrieb:


> Hier ist wohl Saisonende!



Die Saison 2014 hat noch 19 Tage und die 2015 365 Tage. 



coddatec schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los, seit drei Tagen kein neuer Beitrag?



Wir können ja Weihnachtsgeschichten erzählen.
Mal sehen wie es nächsten Sonntag aussieht.


----------



## schleppi (12. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir ist im Moment sowieso in erster Linie arbeiten angesagt, Abschlepper halt. Von daher stört mich das Wetter nich ganz so doll und wenn man in die Firma kommt freut man sich wenigstens auf den leckeren Kaffee, nich Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Dezember 2014)

... mit dem Kaffee ja, aber bei Regen und Schneematsch gibt es besseres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich war heute mit dem MTB unterwegs, die Trails waren z.T. schon gut matschig  , mal sehen wie es am Sonntag aussieht. Ich werde am Samstag noch mal eine Testfahrt machen.


----------



## schleppi (14. Dezember 2014)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt würde ich Sonntag auch mitkommen, hab heute noch die andere Sattelstütze eingebaut und damit ist mein neues Biken dann einsatzbereit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Dezember 2014)

Florian würde mich freuen. Ich werde Samstag noch einen Stadtkurs abfahren und dann entscheiden was wir fahren werden. Hatte mir heute einen Nagel gefahren , kurz vor dem Ziel, nach 45 km war ich bedient, hat mich meine Tochter aufgegabelt, ich glaube das war dieses Jahr der vierte Platten, jetzt ist aber mal gut.


----------



## schleppi (14. Dezember 2014)

Deswegen hab ich immer nen schlauch dabei . Nachdem ich im Harz mal 2 Platten hatte weil irgendwer Nägel in Baumwurzeln geschlagen hatte gehört zur Standardausrüstung ein Satz sprich 2 Schläuche.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Dezember 2014)

*Florian* ich hatte auch ein Schlauch dabei, doch ich wollte meinen Schlammreifen für 4km nicht mehr abziehen und warum hat man eine Tochter mit Führerschein, konnte sie mal Touran fahren .


----------



## schleppi (20. Dezember 2014)

Mal was kleines gegen die Langeweile. Jens die Musik ist wieder was für Dich. Ist aus der neuen singel


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Dezember 2014)

Florian super   und eine tolle Idee, die Saison 2014 in einem Filmchen zusammenzufassen, vielleicht auch mal ein Projekt für die Wintermonaten unsere Ausfahrten in einem Video festzuhalten, waren ja einige.


----------



## schleppi (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin da gestern drauf gekommen, als ich meine ganzen Videos durchgeschaut habe und danach beim Rohmaterial gelandet bin, mit der Feststellung meine Güte habe ich noch vieles was ich nicht verarbeitet habe (ist immer noch mehr als genug alleine aus dem SZ Höhenzug wo ich noch gar kein Video gemacht habe). Also kam die Idee auf die Saison (größtenteils ja von meinem Bruder und mir) als Video zusammenzufassen. Ich war hinterher selber erstaunt was man alles im Jahr gesehen hat und gefahren ist wo man sich hinterher so gut wie keine Gedanken mehr drum macht, was ja eigentlich schade ist.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön!
Musik ist natürlich cool, im März kommt das neue Album.


----------



## schleppi (20. Dezember 2014)

Japp von mir aus könnte schon März sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Dezember 2014)

.... von mir aus auch, aber nur wegen des Wetters und weil es länger hell ist.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Dezember 2014)

@Oberhutzel 
Nette Tour heute! Vielen Dank dafür! Bike ist schon wieder sauber!


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2014)

*Pierre* freut mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat; waren wir auch noch nicht. Mein Rad habe ich grob gereinigt, war von Nöten . Die Strecke heute war knapp 37 km lang, reine Fahrzeit 2:14, mit ca. 13 km Trailanteil. Die Trails waren schon gut matschig, aber fahrbar. Allen einen schönen vierten Advent.


----------



## wildkrokus (21. Dezember 2014)

Auch von meiner Seites ein großes DANKESCHÖN, für die wie immer perfekt ausgearbeitet Tour.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke *Waldkrokus*, freut mich dass Du auch auf deine Kosten gekommen bist . Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr; Einladung kommt per Mail Anfang des Jahres, wir wollen ja da anfangen, wo wir aufgehört haben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Dezember 2014)

@all
Frohe Weihnachten, lasst es euch gut gehen und reich beschenken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2014)

*Jens*, wünsche ich Dir und deiner Famlie auch.


----------



## schleppi (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche euch auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. Dezember 2014)

Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (25. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## coddatec (25. Dezember 2014)

Wenn auch etwas spät, schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an.

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest allen Elm-MTBlern.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Dezember 2014)

Kleiner Wintergruß aus dem Harz.  Wir haben heute eine kleine Harzwanderung gemacht und auch ein paar schöne Trailabschnitte bewandert bei sonnigen Wetter und Pulverschnee.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte mich noch mal hier bei allen bedanken für die geile Saison 2014. Wir sind gemeinsam ca. 59 Touren gefahren und haben das Braunschweiger Umland bereist.
Einen großen Dank an Jens, der uns den Elm in 2014 so super präsentiert hat, wie kein anderer, aber auch Lars, Nils und Bennet haben super Touren beigesteuert, die diese Jahr voll abgerundet haben.
Wir sind mittlerweile eine tolle Truppe, obwohl generationsübergreifend, wo viele ihren Beitrag zu leisten und diesem Thread Leben eingehaucht haben. Ich sage nur in einem Jahr fast 65000 Klicks, Hut hab.

Ich freue mich auch, dass einige von euch neben dem Radfahren, auch andere Dinge wie gemeisames Grillen oder Videoabend (Dank an Jens)  organisiert haben oder uns die Technik, die bei einigen sicherlich noch ausgebaut werden kann  (Dank an Jan) , näher gebracht haben.

Als Abschluß dieser Saison habe ich nochmal ein Medley unserer Ausfahrten als Video zusammengestellt. Ich hoffe, ich habe alle Teilnehmer im Abspann namentlich erwähnt, denn es waren einige.
Ich glaube, mit diesen Jungs und leider nur einem Mädel, wird die Saison 2015 wieder ein Traum.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und eine verletzungsfreie Saison 2015.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. Dezember 2014)

Top Video Martin! Ich hoffe ich bekomm 2015 auch wieder so ne gute (aufwendige) Arbeit von dir!


----------



## MTBFrischling (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Martin,
klasse  Video. Ich hoffe im nächsten Jahr auch wieder dabei zu sein...
Ich wünsche allen einen einen guten Start ins Jahr 2015.
Schöne Grüße aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Dezember 2014)

Martin alter Haudegen, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, Weltklasse


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2014)

Danke Jens, freut mich dass es euch gefallen hat, war auch eine super Saison und das Wetter hat meist auch mitgespielt. Ich freue mich mit euch auf 2015 und wenn es meine Zeit zuläßt sicherlich wieder mit Dokumentation.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2014)

Jens, die HD-Version bekommst Du natürlich auch noch; kommt besser auf 65 Zoll.


----------



## coddatec (31. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schönes Video Martin!
@all: Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und auf eine neue geile Saison 2015.


----------



## schleppi (31. Dezember 2014)

Schönes Video Martin und sogar mal Musik in meiner Richtung dabei . Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## d-zorg (31. Dezember 2014)

Feine Zusammenfassung des Jahres, Martin. Man merkt, wir waren doch schon den einen oder anderen km unterwegs. 
Mal schauen, wie das zeitmäßig nach Weihnachten nun aussieht bei mir. Matschreifen vorn ist aufgezogen.  Will/Muss demnächst mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Daniel, schön von Dir zu hören. 
Je nach Wetterlage im neuen Jahr wie immer, für den Mittwoch brauchst du keine Schlammreifen. 

@all  
guten Rutsch, eine schöne Feier und ein frohes neues Jahr
Schöne MTB Touren und vor allem Gesundheit. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen und eine tolle Saison 2015.


----------



## schleppi (1. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch ein frohes neues


----------



## d-zorg (1. Januar 2015)

Viel Gesundheit und Ausdauer euch allen. 

Martin: ich bin auch an einigen HD-Versionen deiner Filme interessiert. Ich suche die Bezeichnungen noch raus und teile sie dir dann mit, wenn das OK ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2015)

Daniel,  kein Problem. Ich brauche nur noch meine USB-Sticks von Lars. Die Qualität ist aber deutlich besser; Datenmenge fast viermal so viel wie im IBC.


----------



## d-zorg (1. Januar 2015)

So soll das ja auch sein. 
Ich kann dir auch einen mitbringen. 32 GB sollten ausreichen, oder? Ich glaube, es sind drei oder vier der Videos.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2015)

Daniel können wir auch so machen, vielleicht bis Du bei meiner nächsten Ausfahrt dabei oder bei der Mittwochsausfahrt von Jens.


----------



## Prilan (1. Januar 2015)

Wünsche auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr. 
Top Video Martin !
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt !
Bis dahin alles Gute


----------



## coddatec (1. Januar 2015)

Ich werde am Sonntag vormittags zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt durch Braunschweig aufbrechen. Wer Lust hat bitte hier melden, dann machen wir Treffpunkt und Zeit aus. Grober Plan: Abfahrt 10Uhr+/- im Bereich Ölper, dann 90-120min der Nase nach. Eher Spaß als Training, bin etwas aus der Form.


----------



## schleppi (1. Januar 2015)

Wir wollen warscheinlich nächste Woche Samstag oder Sonntag das erste mal in den Harz dieses Jahr noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## coddatec (1. Januar 2015)

Am 11.1 könnte ich eventuell, müsste ich noch mit der Regierung klären. Und wie gesagt, ich bin etwas aus der Form, viel mehr als 600-700hm sollten es für mich vermutlich nicht sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Januar 2015)

*Lars* ich werde am 11.1 eine Ausfahrt anbieten, Einladung folgt per Mail an alle.


----------



## schleppi (1. Januar 2015)

Es geht auch nicht um Wettkampf Bergauf ballern, so fitt bin ich im Moment auch nicht. Sondern mehr um Spaß gepaart mit Technik beim Runterfahren (je nachdem was dann fahrbar ist) Also Bergauf in Ruhe und runter etwas schneller . Komme halt mehr aus der Enduro- Downhillfraktion (wir fahren aber mit Rücksicht auf alle anderen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Januar 2015)

Hi Hi,

laut Wetterbericht von "Donnerwetter" haben wir morgen Sonnenschein.
Lars, sag mal wann ich wo sein soll , ich komme mit
Alternativ ne kleine Runde an der Elm Südseite?
Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## coddatec (3. Januar 2015)

Hi Jens,
Schön, nicht alleine zu fahren.
Treffen um 10 Uhr an der Ecke "Am Mühlengraben"/"ölper Mühle", oder ist dir das zu spät? Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel.


----------



## d-zorg (3. Januar 2015)

Wenn ihr es gaaaaaanz langsam angehen lasst, dann schließe ich mich der kurzen Runde auch an.


----------



## coddatec (3. Januar 2015)

Kriegen wir hin, hab auch seit fast zwei Monaten nicht mehr wirklich trainiert. An ein paar Stellen wollte ich auch eine kleine Technikpause einlegen, zb. an den "Bombenkratern" im Ölper Holz. Also alles ganz ruhig und mit Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Januar 2015)

10 Uhr ist ok, bin da!
Mein zweiter Vorname ist langsam


----------



## d-zorg (3. Januar 2015)

Langsames Shampoo? 
Lars, meinst du die Krater im Pawelschen Holz zwischen Lehndorf und Kanzlerfeld? Da war ich als Kind früher viel unterwegs... wir haben dort gewohnt.
Techniktraining... immer gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (3. Januar 2015)

Genau die meine ich. Hast Recht, die gehören ja nicht mehr zum Ölper sondern zum Pawelschen Holz. Für mich ist das ganze Waldstück zwischen ölper und Lamme irgendwie eins.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (3. Januar 2015)

moin moin, von mir auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr. Auch ein dickes Dankeschön an Martin und Jens für diese ausführlichen Ausarbeitungen der Touren. 
Und damit wa net einrosten werd ich mich für morgen früh gleich mal mit anmelden. Also bis um Zehn in Ölper... Grüße


----------



## lary (3. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei!
Bis morgen


----------



## lary (4. Januar 2015)

Komme doch nicht mit, fühle mich nicht


----------



## coddatec (4. Januar 2015)

So wir sind wieder zurück nach gut 25km und 100hm durchs Ölper-, Lammer- und Timmerlaher Holz und einen Abstecher in den Westpark.
Schnitt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich bei dem GPS die Autopause abgeschaltet hatte.
Hat Spaß gemacht Jens, Norman und Daniel


----------



## Ottmar0815 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Elm-Radler,

ich nutze diesen Thread um mich kurz vorzustellen. Ich heiße Matthias , bin mittlerweile 35 Jahre alt und will nach 6 jahren Pause wieder mit dem Freeriden oder hartem Enduro fahren  (heut mischt sich das ja eh alles) beginnen. Daher suche ich Anschluss, zum einen gern für die ein oder andere gediegene Einsteiger Tour mit Trail Anteil um die Fitness zu steigern (zur Zeit eher um überhaupt eine Form der Fitness wieder zu generieren ;-)) und zum Anderen ähnlich "verrückte" jungebliebene, die auch mal die etwas derbere Gangart anschlagen und sich im Bike-park austoben.

Mein Bike ist ein Radon Swoop 190.

Ich bin mir sicher das auch der Elm hohes Freeride-potenzial zu bieten hat, wenn man sich den ein oder anderen Trail ein wenig "optimiert".
Kennt evtl. jenmand den ein oder anderen Drop oder Kicker im Elm?

Falls sich hier jemand angesprochen fühlt freue ich mich über Post!


Viele Grüße


Ottmar


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo *Christian*, erstmal gute Besserung und ich hoffe Du bist am 11.01. wieder fit; Einladung kommt die Woche.
*Lars* freut mich, dass Du die Jungs ein bischen herumgeführt hast im Pawelscher Holz, denn dort waren wir am 21.12.14 und Jens und Daniel waren leider nicht dabei; so haben sie einen schönen Spot in Braunschweig kennengelernt.
Ich war heute im Norden, paar Strecken erkundet zum Tankumsee, die man auch mal mit den Frauen fahren kann, die müssen ja etwas ausgeglichener sein.
*Matthias* auch ich kann Dir nur nahe legen, dich in den Verteiler mit aufzunehmen. Sicherlich gehöre ich nicht zur Downhillfraktion, doch mittlerweile sind auch einige Endouristen unter uns, die im Sommer auch in den Bikepark fahren. Da Du aus Destedt kommt, wäre sicherlich die Mittwochstouren ein guter Einstieg für die Kondition.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Januar 2015)

Danke Lars, hat mir auch Bock gemacht

Hi Ottmar,
was unsere Touren betrifft, einfach mal den Thread durchlesen, dann weißt du was wir fahren.
Ansonsten bist du natürch herzlich willkommen
Freeride und Kicker findest du nicht wirklich im Elm, da bist du besser in der Asse aufgehoben.
Am besten im Deister, da bleibt kein Auge trocken
Ein Paar von uns drücken sich da schon rum.
Ich selber bin mehr ein XC Fahrer der gerne mal schnell über flowige Trails düst, Elm halt.
Verblockte- oder Wurzeltrails im Harz, auch immer mal gerne.
Trails im Elm "optimieren" wird sicher in die Hose gehen (Forstwirtschaft) und warscheinlich von
den meisten MTB Kollegen nicht gern gesehen.

LG Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2015)

*Jens*, da hast Du recht, Anleger und Table und wie dies sonst so alles heißt im Elm, nein Danke. Ich liebe auch den Flow und dann müsste ich nicht nur mit Motorsäge reisen, sondern auch die Schaufel mitnehmen.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (4. Januar 2015)

hi ottmar,
bin mit nem kollegen im sommer regelmäßig in diversen parks im harz etc. unterwegs oder erkunden den harz und umfeld mitm enduro. im elm ist mir bisher nix natürliches sprunglastiges bekannt. auch gebaute sachen kenn ich nix... und wenn dann sollte man das hier besser net so breittreten. deister halt. da is alles offiziell und äußerst leckerst... sonst einfach mal mittwochs mitkommen. kann man mal schnacken. gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (4. Januar 2015)

Erst einmal besten dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.

Ich werde das mit der Mittwochstour mal beherzigen, ggf. schon den nächsten - muss aber nochmal schauen das die tour nicht mit meinen Arbeitszeiten kollidiert.

Bezüglich meiner Ambition den Elm oder umligende Waldstücke fürs Freeriden zu optimieren bin ich mit 2 Förtsern bzw. deren Behörden in Kontakt. Und damit die Relation deutlich wird - über einen Klappspaten soll das ganze erst einmal nicht hinausgehen - und selbstverständlich sollen die Trails nicht zu einem Bikepark umgestaltet werden, sondern der ein oder andere natürlich gewachsene Anlieger bzw. Absprung im Sinne der Sicherheit optimiert werden. 

Und selbstverständlich sollen die Trails so flowig bleiben wie bisher 

Grüße


----------



## coddatec (4. Januar 2015)

Hi Jens, mein Dämpfer hat leider 184x44mm Einbaulänge. Also wir deiner leider nicht passen.
Trotzdem danke fürs Angebot, mir den auszuleihen.
Hab einmal ein wenig nach den RS Monarch geschaut, ich denke das ich auf den Toxo-Service verzichte, das Leute mal lag der bei 135€ und ein 2015er Monarch RL kostet bei BC nur 180€ neu.
Welchen Monarch hat du denn in deinem Rocky, den RL oder den RT3


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Januar 2015)

Hab eine RL genommen!
Funzt besser als der RP23


----------



## pedal-ritter (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo Ottmar,

Trails bergab mit Drops Tables und co. gibts nenn paar Linien in der Asse( Koordinaten: 52°08'34.61 N 10°37'28.15 O).

Aber es gibt auch im Wald bei Wolfenbüttel (Koordinaten: 52°11'35.44 N 10°32'39.280) nenn kleinen Park mit gebauten Tables Drops und sonem kram (hinter dem Bombenkrater).
Die Jungs bauen dort auch jedes Jahr nenn bisschen um, und sind dort recht aktiv mit dem Spaten unterwegs. Werkzeuge sollen dort irgendwo an einem geheimen Ort verbuddelt sein, munkelt man...
Teilweise solls aber dort mit dem Förster ärger geben wegen dem Müll der dort liegen gelassen wird.

Naja und dann gibts eben noch den Nussberg in Braunschweig.

Zum richtig krachen lassen ist der Deister südlich von Hannover wirklich spitze. Kilometerlange (und vor allem viele verschiedene) Trails mit Drops, Tables und Anliegern gespickt, lassen das Herz höher schlagen. Der Trail mit dem ulkigen Namen "Ladies Only" ist sogar ausgewiesen, und meines Wissens der einzige richtig offizielle Trail.  Die Bikeszene  ist dort auch recht groß. Mehr dazu hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-deister-teil-4.490221/


----------



## Moga (4. Januar 2015)

Was hat dein Dämpfer?


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2015)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Der Trail mit dem ulkigen Namen "Ladies Only" ist sogar ausgewiesen, und meines Wissens der einzige richtig offizielle Trail.
> 
> Von dem Trail kann ich ein Lied singen; ich der Techniker.


----------



## coddatec (4. Januar 2015)

Moga schrieb:


> Was hat dein Dämpfer?


Ist heute zum Ende der Tour geplatzt, also mindestens eine Dichtung in der Stickstoffkammer hat sich verabschiedet. Kostet bei Fox halt sofort einen großen Service und der ist in Relation zum 7 Jahre alten Dämpfer schei$ teuer.


----------



## pedal-ritter (4. Januar 2015)

Die Trailnamen entsprechen irgendwie nicht dem, was sie verheißen... unter Ü30 oder Ladies Only hatte ich mir was anderes vorgestellt..
Dachte, dass da ein flowiger Trail kommt - pustekuchen


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2015)

Da ging es Dir genauso wie mir . Ich habe ähnliches gedacht, aber denkste mit Flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWarias (4. Januar 2015)

juhu, ich bin jetzt auch am Start. 
Ich bin der Kian und bin seit dem vergangem Sommer auf den Reiß es Radfahrens gekommen.
Durch den lieben Calvin aka pedal-ritter bin ich jetzt hier. 
Hoffentlich kann ich zukünftig einige Touren bei euch mitfahren und dabei mal die Trails rund um BS besser kennenlernen.
Ganz nebenbei wünsche ich noch ein Frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## Moga (5. Januar 2015)

@coddatec : Ja, das ist teuer. Der Service an sich ist ja nicht das Problem. Nur die Dichtungen bekommen....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Januar 2015)

Moin in die Runde!
Hallo Kian, ich hab euch schon im Mail Verteiler eingetragen
Schön dass ihr euch mit anschließen wollt, am Mittwoch steht wie immer die Winterrunde an.

@all  
Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring Wintertrainig!
Lampe und Lust mitbringen


----------



## feeelix (5. Januar 2015)

Hi!

Neues Jahr, neue Lust.

Kann noch mal jemand den ultimativen Lampen-Tipp aus dem Ärmel schütteln?

(Im Keller habe ich noch so old-school-Licht-Gedöns rumliegen mit zwei verschiedenen Hologen-Leuchten und fettem Akku für den Flaschenhalter. Der Akku war aber von Anfang an Scheiße.)

Felix


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (5. Januar 2015)

ik kann da nur die bucht empfehlen  http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-Fahrrad-...06?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&var=&hash=item23486dba36


----------



## Plumpssack (5. Januar 2015)

@Ottmar0815, du hast ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (6. Januar 2015)

Moin liebe Radsportfreunde,


@Pedalritter - vielen dank für die Koordinaten, Bombenkrater Wolfenbüttel klingt doch ganz interessant, werde ich mir in jedem Fall anschauen

@Shampoo - ich frag lieber nochmal nach - haste mich auch mit in den Verteiler für die Mittwochsrunde aufgenommen? Oder muss ich hier einer Gruppe beitreten?


Heute sind endlich meine langersehnten POC Joint VPD 2.0 DH Long Knie/Schienbeinschoner gekommen - somit kanns wieder richtig losgehen.
Leider habe ich keine Lampe, werd mich aber schnellstens ausrüsten um nächste Woche mitzufahren.

Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## roundround (6. Januar 2015)

Ich hab irgendwo noch Bilder vom Krater. Lade ich nachher mal hoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2015)

@ottmar
Dazu brauche deine Mailadresse.
Ich schreibe aber auch immer ins Forum wann und wo wir uns treffen.
Für den Winter ist Mittwochs immer Treffpunkt Lutterspring um 18 Uhr angesagt.


----------



## coddatec (6. Januar 2015)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, muss noch auf den neuen Dämpfer warten (bzw. erstmal entscheiden und dann bestellen )  und nebenbei ist auch noch am Auto das Verbindungsrorh zwischen Motor und Auspuff gerissen und ich muss den Wagen morgen in die Werkstatt bringen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2015)

Lars, wenn es läuft dann läuft es
Der RL kostet bei BMO 169 Euronen, finde ich ok und er ist auf Lager


----------



## coddatec (6. Januar 2015)

Hab den RL bei R2-Bike für 167,50 und Versandkostenfrei bestellt. Die Buchsen waren auch günstiger als bei Bike Components, wo ich normalerweise immer sowas kaufe.

Zum Thema wenn's mal richtig gut läuft... Die Pumpe für die Scheibenwaschdüsen am Auto hats vermutlich auch zerlegt . Zumindest ist innerhalb von drei Wochen die zweite Sicherung durchgebrannt . Morgen erfahre ich mehr.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2015)

Sag ich doch, es läuft
Hab nicht weiter gesucht, nur bei BMO etwas bestellt und habe dabei nach deinem Dämpfer geguckt.
Wobei BMO auch ab 48€ keine Versandkosten mehr erhebt.
Deine Buchsen sollten passen, war zumindest bei mir so, oder sind die kaputt?


----------



## coddatec (6. Januar 2015)

Die eine hat sich im Dämpfer festgefressen, muss ich mal sehen, ob ich die noch rausgepresst kriege.
Ansonsten schadet es nicht, hin und wieder mal die Buchsen zu erneuern, die verschleißen ja auch.
Hatte schon mit Huber Bushings geliebäugelt, da die ein vernünftiges IGUS Gleitlager einsetzen. Vielleicht später nochmal...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2015)

Nils, hast Du eine Mail von mir bekommen?
Wenn nicht habe ich glaube ich eine falsche Mail-Adresse von dir?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2015)

*Jens*, ich werde wohl Mittwoch nicht dabei sein, da ich Donnerstag mein letztes Zeitschwimmen, vor meinem Wettkampf am Samstag, habe. Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkrokus (7. Januar 2015)

Einen sehr kompeten Gabel und Däpferservice findet man ganz in der Näher.
Alternativ zum Verschicken, kann man hier sogar direkt hinfahren und alles durchsprechen und nach dem Service testen.
Das ganze ist auch nur halb so teuer wie bei den Markenanbietern.
Die Empfehlung zu diesem Service habe ich ursprünglich aus der Harzer-Downhillszene erhalten.

http://www.gripconcept.com/index.php 
*Gripconcept*
Inh. Max Wern
Bahnhofstraße 19
31188 Holle
Tel.: 0157 725 177 18
[email protected]


----------



## DownundA (7. Januar 2015)

Moin Männers, 

Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Werde mich auch mal wieder der Mittwochsrunde anschliessen. Heute setzte ich aber nochmal aus. Bin den Spätsommer eher in den Parks unterwegs gewesen und meine Kondition ist eher mäßig! Versuche mich mit spinning wieder etwas nach vorne zu bringen! Außerdem bin ich zu weich für das Wetter ! Habe aber bock die Kiste mal wieder uphill zu bewegen.

Gruß und Martin dir drücke ich Daumen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2015)

Hennig alte Säge, nicht rumweicheiern, komm aus dem Sulky und mach die Kiste scharf


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Januar 2015)

*Hennig* besten Dank für die Unterstützung für Samstag , mal sehen wie es läuft, denn es ist das erste mal über die Langdistanz und Jens und die anderen würden uns freuen wenn Du am Mittwoch wieder dazustößt.
*Rochus* noch mal besten Dank für die Information des Gabel- u. Dämpferservice, werde ich vielleicht mal nutzen, habe aber heute meinen Rahmen , Gabel u. Dämpfer zu Canyon geschickt, um zum einen die Schwingenlagerung auszutauschen und Gabel und Dämpfer nach 7000 km zu warten.
*Jens* war wieder eine super Ausfahrt und es war gut dass ich doch dazugestoßen bin, brauch morgen ja überwiegend die Arme beim Zeitschwimmen; wäre ich gestern 20 km gelaufen wie Du, wäre ich zu Hause geblieben; bist gut drauf.
*Markus*, ich hoffe Du bist wohlbehalten nach Hause gekommen und gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2015)

Besten Dank für die Begleitung Männer
Winterrunde 14er Schnitt, passt!
War wirklich schön, bei bestem Wetter, kein Wind, sternenklar und ein riesiger Mond in orange
Am besten fand ich aber das Pärchen im Auto, auf dem Rücksitz..........


----------



## marlinde (7. Januar 2015)

*martin* danke dafür

hatte gestern kopfschmerzen und übelkeit, heute tagsüber war das eigentlich weg. bei den bergaufstücken kam das dann lieder immer wieder durch ...

... bin aber trotzdem froh den teil gefahren zu sein, waren am ende immerhin noch 26 km bei 14,7 schnitt und schön an der frischen luft


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2015)

Markus, so muss man das sehen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Januar 2015)

@Shampoo war gestern wieder ne Gaudi! Geiles Wetter Coole Typen nette Strecke! 

@Shampoo @Oberhutzel 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Lorbeeren bin ja ganz rot geworden!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2015)

Stimmt aber Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (8. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,


da  jucken mir echt die Beine wenn ich das lese  - allerdings scheinen sich hier einige auf nen triathlon vorzubereiten, ich sags gleich, da kann ich nicht mithalten...

Gerad hab ich eher das Problem eine gescheite Lampe bis nächsten Mittwoch an Land zu kriegen. Hat jemand ne "alte" Lampe über die er mir zur Not leihen kann für den Abend? Lieferzeit für meine Lampe beträgt leider 3 Wochen.


Viele Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2015)

Es liegt an dir Ottmar mitzukommen.
Wir lassen keinen zurück und warten grundsätzlich immer.
Eigentlich soll es sogar so sein, dass der Langsamste das Tempo macht......
Ok, klappt nicht immer
Ich bekenne mich schuldig
Ne Funzel hab ich nicht über.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2015)

Ottmar auch von meiner Seite, einfach mal mitmachen . Alle die bis jetzt bei unseren Ausfahrten teilgenommen haben können bestätigen es wurden noch nie jemand zurückgelassen. Die Teilnehmer, die bei der Ausfahrt top Fit sind, fahren halt Grundlage und die anderen sagen am Ende der Ausfahrt " Ich habe es geschafft, aber merke was" und die haben den größeren Trainingseffekt. Sicherlich sind die Ausfahrten von Jens und mir keine Ausflüge und eine gewisse Ausdauer muss man erwarten, um allen ein wenig gerecht zu werden, aber dieses kann man nur feststellen, wenn man einmal dabei war; also wenn eine Lampe da ist, ausprobieren.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich bin in jedem Fall dabei - bestelle mir morgen zur Not  erst mal ne China-Gedöns-Lampe von Solarstorm und dann gehts gegen am nächsten Mittwoch.
Und nicht meckern - ich fahr ohne Helm ;-)
Hab bisher nur nen Fullfacer, und befürchte das ich darunter vor Hitze eingehe...


So ne olle Halbschale ist dann wohl das nächste was ich mir zulegen muss - bäh!


Freu mich drauf....


----------



## coddatec (8. Januar 2015)

Sollte mein Dämpfer bis Samstag ankommen, würde ich Sonntag auch mitkommen.
9Uhr, Rote Wiese!?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2015)

Musst selber wissen was du machst!
Aber bitte nicht abspacken ohne Helm, erspar uns einen blutigen Kopf
Wobei unsere "Helmchen" auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (8. Januar 2015)

@ottmar: Ich hab noch eine zweite Nussschale (ca. 55-59cm / medium), die könnte ich Dir ggf. ausborgen solange Du keinen eigenen Helm und falls Du keinen riesen Kopf hast.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2015)

*Jens* mit dem Helm sehe ich das wie Du, hilft nicht gegen alles, aber ohne könnte ungesund werden, denn gestern hatten wir auch knapp 50 Sachen drauf und die Winterabfahrt bei Erkerode, bei 25% und Dunkelheit ist auch nicht ohne. *Lars* finde ich gut dass Du ggf. einen Helm zur Verfügung stellst. Treffpunkt 9 Uhr Rote Wiese.


----------



## coddatec (8. Januar 2015)

*Martin*, ich hab schon zwei Helme gespalten und möchte nicht wissen, wie mein Schädel (insbesondere in einem Fall) ohne Deckel ausgesehen hätte. Letztlich ist es jedem selber überlassen, aber auch wenn wir nur auf Forstwegen unterwegs sind reicht im Dunkeln eine zugefrorene Pfütze oder nasses Laub in der Kurve und man nimmt eine Bodenprobe.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (8. Januar 2015)

Das Angebot mit dem Helm nehme ich gern an 
hab eher nen sehr kleinen und schmalen Kopf. 

9 Uhr Abends?Seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Ottmar0815 (8. Januar 2015)

Wer lesen kann....

Sonntag 9 Uhr morgens also 

Bin dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2015)

*Lars* freut mich, dass Du ggf. dabei bist . *Jens* hat ja schon zugesagt . *Ottmar* schick mir bitte deine E-Mailadresse als PM, dann kann ich dir die Einladung noch zusenden und Jens deine Adresse weitergeben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2015)

Klappt doch alles
Bodenprobe ist gut Lars
Hast aber vollkommen Recht!!


----------



## feeelix (8. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte es diesen Sonntag früh um 9 Uhr mal schaffen.

Braucht man da noch Licht?

(kleiner Scherz)

Grüße

Felix


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Januar 2015)

@Oberhutzel bin Sonntag wenn das Wetter passt auch dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Januar 2015)

Pierre Du Weichei. Ich kann nur Jan wieder zitieren" Hast Du keine Jacke, Du Pussy".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedal-ritter (10. Januar 2015)

Bin morgen ebenfalls am Start!


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Januar 2015)

*Calvin* super, treffen wir uns morgen. Wieviel wir nun endgültig sind, werden wir sehen, wenn es gut läuft und das Wetter passt, Ersatzteile parat und gesundheitlich alle auf dem Damm, zu zwölft, für Januar der Hammer.


----------



## schleppi (11. Januar 2015)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß, bei uns bleibt es trotz 2 Absagen wegen dem Wetter (was für Weicheier grins) beim Harz


----------



## Ottmar0815 (11. Januar 2015)

Sodele - bin mittlerweile wieder heil zu Haus angekommen, und beim Blick aus dem Fenster drück ich dem Rest der Truppe beide Daumen das der Schneeregen an euch vorbeizieht.

Auch wenn ich mittendrin abbrechen musste (*Martin*, hast du ne grobe Ahnung wie viel Kilometer ich geschafft hab?), zieh ich für mich eine durchaus positive Bilanz - zum Einen hab ich heut nen Schlag sehr nette Menschen kennengelernt und zum Anderen meine derzeitige konditionelle Grenze abstecken können (auch wenn diese erschreckend weit unten liegt)...

*Calvin* - können gern in Kontakt bleiben und mal ne Runde eher abfahrtsorientierten Spass im Harz haben, oder Deister???

Nun gut - ich hoff ich habe euch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten und ihr nehmt mich trotzdem weiter mit - ich fahr einfach immer so lang mit, bis ich mich wieder übergeben muss 


Bis Mittwoch und noch einen schönen Sonntag!

Viele Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## d-zorg (11. Januar 2015)

Ich war heute nicht dabei, Ottmar, aber dein Bericht klingt irgendwie sehr nach mir selbst vor einem Jahr, als ich der Truppe beigetreten bin. 

Inzwischen ist es deutlich besser geworden (wenn auch die dunkle Jahreszeit ihre Spuren hinterlassen hat). Einfach dran bleiben! Die Regelmäßigkeit macht es am Ende aus. In wenigen Monaten bist du schon ganz anders dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2015)

Hi Hi,

Martin, war wie immer geil und irgendwie ne "Gaudi" immer im Kreis zu ballern
Heute war sogar Konkurrenz für Pierre dabei........

@ottmar
Hast du dich jetzt wirklich übergeben müssen, oder meinst du das nur sinnbildlich?
Rund 11km hast du durchgehalten.
Du hast aber noch ein Hardtail, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Das wäre deutlich besser für´s Training, dein Freerider ist ein Kleinweing zu ambitioniert!
Ansonsten gebe ich Daniel Recht, einfach dranbleiben

@Felix
War sicher ein hartes Ding für dich heute
Respekt und prima dass du durchgezogen hast
Beim nächsten Mal müssen wir besser darauf achten, dass derjenige der zurückhängt auch wieder
aufschließen kann!

@all
Danke für die Begleitung, 9 Mann bei diesem Wetter


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2015)

So meldet sich der Guide auch mal zurück. *Matthias* tut mir leid dass Du abbrechen musstest, doch da muss ich Jens recht geben, mit deinem fast 16 kg Downhiller machen solche Strecken keinen Sinn; halt nächstes mal mit Hardtail und dann fährst Du durch. *Felix* hat wohl etwas Körner gekostet die Tour, doch ich sage super durchgefahren und jezt kommt halt die Couch zum Ausruhen und nächstes mal wieder dabei . *Jens* freut mich dass ich dir als Riddagshausenläufer, neue Wege und Pfade zeigen konnte. 
Besten Dank an alle, dass ihr dabei wart, wie Jens schon sagt neun Mann im Januar, Hut ab. Ich hoffe ihr alle seit auf eure Kosten gekommen und halt Mittwoch mit Jens im Elm. 
Mein Navi hat 320 Hm angezeigt, für Riddagshausen und Nussberg ein bischen viel oder waren es so viel. Die nicht dabei waren, die Strecke hatte 36 km mit ca. 10 km Trail-u.Wiesenpfade; reine Fahrzeit ca. 2:25.
Die Bilder der Ausfahrt findet ihr auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2015)

Doch doch Martin, ich hatte 295hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2015)

Na dann kein Wunder, dass die Ausfahrt etwas anstrengender für einige war; also in Braunschweig kann man auch ein bischen Berg fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2015)

Allerdings.........
Heute habe ich keine Lust noch ein Läufchen anzuhängen


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2015)

Na dann war das Tempo, doch richtig ; halt für einige Grundlage GAT 1-2 und für einige GAT 3 ( ich hoffe nur zeitweise).


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch ne Reaktion auf unsere Sonntags Radtour! 
War echt NETT! Gutes Training für unsere Sommertouren und immer wieder ein Gaudi mit der Truppe!


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2015)

... und dein erster Endo dieses Jahr.


----------



## coddatec (11. Januar 2015)

Melde mich auch zurück, mit An- und Abreise zur roten Wiese waren's bei mir 52 km mit einem Schnitt von 16,7km/h. Die Höhenmeter von Martin sollten auch Stimmen, mein GPS sagt in etwa das gleiche.

Am Ende war's ganz schön kalt, ich war konditionell bedient und die durchgeregneten Handschuhe traten ihr übriges. Aber eine schöne Runde Martin, danke fürs organisierten.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. Januar 2015)

Lars coole Nummer übrigens mit deinem Rad ❗️ Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2015)

Lars, sauber


----------



## Ottmar0815 (11. Januar 2015)

@*d-zorg* - na das tut gut zu hören dass es nicht nur mir so ergangen ist beim meinem ersten Mal

@*shampoo* - mir kam tatsächlich mehrmals mein völlig übersäuerter Mageninhalt hoch, das liegt aber zum Einen an meiner fast nicht vorhandenen Grundfitness - musste fast ein Jahr aus gesundheitlichen Gründen sportlich komplett pausieren. Vor knapp 1,5 Jahren hab ich noch 13 kg mehr gewogen, somit war der Anteil an Muskelmasse auch wesentlich höher. Und ich hab heut während der Tour Frubiase Sport getrunken und hatte das Gefühl das hat meinen Magen zusätzlich übersäuert - hab mittlerweile gelesen dass man die Brausetablette am besten nach dem Sport zu sich nimmt.

@*Martin*
Alles gut  es war mir eigentlich schon im Vorfeld klar, dass es sehr schwer wird euer Tempo mitzugehen über eine solche Distanz - und 11 km Touren-Vollgas mit meinem Freerider ist für mich tatsächlich eine zufriedenstellende Leistung. Die größten Probleme hatte ich im Matsch, da haben sich meine Reifen praktisch festgebissen, und Bergauf war das die Hölle  

Ach ja, und zu meinem Hardtail - leider konnte ich kein Bild hochladen - es ist ein 24 Zoll Dirtbike mit dem ich vor 8 Jahren angefangen habe, und das ich zur Zeit für die City und meinen Abfahrtstrail im Elm fertigmache. An Touren ist damit nicht zu denken, da ich permanent im Stehen fahren müsste.
Ich werd eher schauen, ob ich durch andere Laufräder und Reifen, Pedale etc. noch ein wenig Gewichtsoptimierung betreiben kann. Ein weiteres Bike ist leider nicht drin. 
Mal schauen wie weit ich am Mittwoch im Elm komme - ich überlege ob ich irgendwann zu euch stoßen kann (nähe Destedt/Erkerode?) - dann würd ich eben eine kleine Tour mit euch fahren solange ich durchhalte und ggf. wieder flott nach Destedt zurück.

In jedem Fall war es auch für mich ein sehr zufriedenstellendes Ereigniss heut


----------



## Ottmar0815 (11. Januar 2015)

Hier der Beweis


----------



## schleppi (11. Januar 2015)

Dann mal schöne grüße aus dem Harz. Martin wie du gewünscht hast sind wir heile wieder aus dem Rückweg. War absoluter Spaß, wenn auch nicht grad ungefährlich. Verblockt mit Wurzeln, Schnee und darunter eis waren doch manchmal schon etwas fordernd. Wenn ich raus gefunden hab wie ich hier mit dem Handy Bilder hochladen kann, dann gibt's noch ein paar Eindrücke von unterwegs und gefilmt haben wir natürlich auch. Kurzum nen Ausflug nach meinem Geschmack mit viel Technik und nem beinahe Abflug in die Schlucht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2015)

@ottmar 
Touren mit einem Freeride halte ich für Hardcore
Such dir zum Tourenfahren ein günstiges Hardtail, das macht mehr Sinn. 
Da gibt's bestimmt in der Bucht für schmales Geld ein gutes Traininggerät für dich


----------



## coddatec (11. Januar 2015)

Jens, Pierre, danke für die Blumen .
Ich denke Jens, du hast nicht ganz unrecht. Ein Enduro oder gar Freerider wird man auf unsern Touren nicht ansatzweise an die Grenzen ausgenutzen können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2015)

Lars man kann auch mit der einfachsten Technik mitfahren, letztendlich zählen die Beine.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (11. Januar 2015)

Da hast du wohl recht Martin, an denen muss ich dann wohl noch arbeiten 

Würd mich in jedem Fall freuen wenn Ihr mich am Mittwoch wieder mitnehmt, und wenn ich merk es geht nicht mehr  dreh ich wieder um, denn die Option mir in  naher Zukunft ein Hardtail für Touren zuzulegen ist erst mal nicht drin.

Natürlich habe ich auch Verständniss falls ich euch zu sehr ausbremse  - ich weiß ja wie es ist wenn man Freeriden will und nen Tourenhardtailfahrer dabei hat  
*
Martin* - in deinem 2014 Medley sind ein paar wirklich interessante Passagen dabei, wär klasse wenn ich dir Mal die Minuten angeben kann und du mir sagst wo ihr da unterwegs wart.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2015)

*Matthias* kein Problem, kann ich dir mit Sicherheit benennen, da ich alle Strecken, die ich oder auch die anderen organisiert haben, dokumentiert und in meine Trailbibliothek abgespeichert habe . Bei der Ausfahrt mit Jens könntest Du, wenn wir die Winterausfahrt machen, bei der Elmwarte mit einsteigen. Ich habe einen Track für dich zusammengestellt von Destedt. Deine Strecke wären dann gesamt 17 km mit max. 300 Hm und da bei uns dort auch die Körner fehlen, könnte dieses machbar sein. Jens kann besser abschätzen wie lange wir von Lutterspring bis zur Elmwarte benötigen.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (11. Januar 2015)

Klasse Martin  

Dann werd ich dort zu euch stoßen und natürlich alles geben 

Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend.  Ich muss ins Bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2015)

Ich habe dir und Jens eine Mail geschickt, mal sehen ob der Treffpunkt passt.


----------



## schleppi (11. Januar 2015)

Ansonsten wäre es möglich das ich dir mein Cube auch gern mal leihe für ne Ausfahrt. Da mein Enduro mit nen bischen mehr als 12kg relativ leicht ist kann ich auch damit fahren und du bekommst dann mal mein Hardtail. Allerdings wäre das mehr Sonntags da mir das meisst Mittwochs zu knapp ist, da ich vor halb 6 im Normalfall nicht zuhause bin.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1762561

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1762559
Nochmal 2 Bilder von heute


----------



## Ottmar0815 (11. Januar 2015)

Hey Schleppi,

Das ja mal ein klasse Angebot...nehm ich gern an.  Vielleicht ja schon nächsten Sonntag wenns passt 

Martin - hab mir die Tour für Mittwoch durchgelesen und klingt super. Werd mir morgen mal das besagte Programm installieren und mir das ganze genauer anschauen


----------



## schleppi (11. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss nicht ob Martin nächsten Sonntag was anbietet, aber ich werde mit Sicherheit am Wochenende nochmal unterwegs sein, da ich das Wochenende darauf wieder arbeiten muss und heute festgestellt habe, das ich doch wieder sehr an meiner Kondition arbeiten muss. 20km 750Hm und ich war völlig platt, das ist nichts womit ich zufrieden bin. Wenn nichts ist dann können wir uns gerne nochmal kurzschließen und von mir aus auch etwas Enduro lastiger fahren.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (11. Januar 2015)

Hört sich auch gut. Ich komm zum We nochmal auf dich zu - aber wenn du vor hast noch mehr Hm und km zu machen muss ich passen


----------



## schleppi (11. Januar 2015)

Lach nein von mir aus dürfen es auch weniger sein. Soll ja auch Spaß dabei sein.


----------



## feeelix (12. Januar 2015)

Moin,



Shampoo schrieb:


> @Felix
> War sicher ein hartes Ding für dich heute
> Respekt und prima dass du durchgezogen hast
> Beim nächsten Mal müssen wir besser darauf achten, dass derjenige der zurückhängt auch wieder
> aufschließen kann!


letztes Mal war härter! Diesmal hatte ich acht Stunden geschlafen und gut gefrühstückt.
Ich kam doch immer wieder ran. Hattet Ihr auf mich gewartet? Oder wart ihr so langsam? ;-D



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Felix* hat wohl etwas Körner gekostet die Tour, doch ich sage super durchgefahren und jezt kommt halt die Couch zum Ausruhen und nächstes mal wieder dabei .
> Die Bilder der Ausfahrt findet ihr auf meiner Seite.



Ich habe drei kleine Kinder. Da ist leider nix mit Couch und ausruhen.
Ach und bei dem letzten Bild hast Du zu früh auf den Auslöser gedrückt. Nach den zweien am Horizont folgte doch noch ich. 

Gruß

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Januar 2015)

@Felix 
Dann ist ja alles ok, nur Luft nach oben war da noch.......


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2015)

feeelix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> letztes Mal war härter! Diesmal hatte ich acht Stunden geschlafen und gut gefrühstückt.
> ...


 
Felix als junger Familienvater hat man es natürlich doppelt schwer, da bleibt dann nur 10 Stunden schlafen, wenn die Kleinen es zulassen oder Du hast eine fürsorgliche Frau, die dich mal von den väterlichen Pflichten entbindet.
Mit dem Bild muss ich dir widersprechen, bist doch noch drauf , doch mach dir da nichts draus, an der Stelle habe ich nochmal richtig Gas gegeben, damit die, die schon top fit sind, auch mal ans Limit gehen können, da ich im "Neuen Land", dass gesamte Feld im Blick hatte.
Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt und ich kann Daniel nur beipflichten, dran bleiben; denn dann wird es zum Saisonbeginn kein Problem für dich geben uns zu folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Januar 2015)

Martin, auf der Wiese war noch Spielraum, aber als Pierre auf dem Weg am Feldrand
reingelatscht hat, da war wirklich Anschlag!
Aber so isser halt, 34,5km im Feld lutschen und dann auf den letzten 1000m den Hammer auspacken


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. Januar 2015)

Ja so sind die Lutscher! Warten immer bis zum Ende! 
Um dann lässig nach Hause zu fahren!


----------



## feeelix (12. Januar 2015)

Klar, ich habe noch riesigen Entwicklungsspielraum. B-)

Dranzubleiben will ich versuchen.

Ist bloß schade ums schöne Sonntagsfrühstück zuhause ...

Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2015)

*Jens*, an der Stelle ging es mir genauso , halt junges Blut, erst schön einreihen und dann auf den letzten Metern auf dicke Beine machen und irgendwie hatte ich ein Dégà-vu, ich wäre im Reitlingstal.

*Pierre* nur Spaß; Du bist das beste Beispiel dafür, wenn man will, geht alles. Ich denke noch vor zwei Jahren wie wir gemeinsam die große Braunschweigumrundung in Angriff genommen haben und Du danach mit deiner Familie im Liegen grillen musstest, das ist definitiv überwunden.

*Felix*, bleib dran und dir geht es wie Pierre, der Biss ist da und das ist die halbe Miete.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (13. Januar 2015)

*Lars *- nicht das ich glaube du bist vergesslich , aber wollt nur nochmal wegen des Helmes bescheidgeben für morgen Abend.

LG


----------



## coddatec (13. Januar 2015)

Hab ich noch auf dem Schirm.
Allerdings ist das Paket mit meinem Dämpfer immernoch nicht angekommen, hoffe, dass wird heute noch was.
Startest Du eigentlich mit uns zusammen Lutterspring oder kommst Du auf halber Strecke dazu?
Je nachdem nuss ich evtl. einen anderen Rucksack nehmen, um den Helm dann mit auf die Tour zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Januar 2015)

Moin Männer,

er startet mit uns am Parkplatz.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (13. Januar 2015)

Genau


----------



## Ottmar0815 (13. Januar 2015)

Und drück Dir die Daumen das der Dämpfer heut noch eintrudelt


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2015)

Jens, hattest Du nicht auch Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Januar 2015)

Ups, ja klar....
Kennst mich ja, total vergessen


----------



## coddatec (13. Januar 2015)

So, der Dämpfer ist angekommen und eingebaut. Ich bin gespannt, wie er sich so schlägt.
Bis morgen.

@Ottmar0815 : Den Helm hab ich auch bereit gelegt


----------



## Ottmar0815 (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Radsportkollegen,

als ich soeben meinen Kalender auf der Arbeit geöffnet habe durfte ich  leider festestellen, dass ich heut Nachmittag um 16 Uhr 30 einen nicht verschiebbaren Termin eingestellt bekommen habe. Dieser ist dazu noch in Hannover - somit wirds zeitlich für mich nicht zu schaffen sein mit euch heut ein paar Kilometer abzureißen 

*Martin, Jens* - nochmals Danke für euren Einsatz mir Alternativstrecken zu basteln - ich habe mir die nötige Software runtergeladen und nehme die  für heute geplante Strecke dann wohl morgen in Angriff 

*Lars* - somit kann der Helm heut nochmal zu Haus bleiben - aber nächste Woche dannn gern, bis dahin habe ich garantiert noch keinen eigenen  - dir viel Spass mit dem neuen Dämpfer!

Sonntag werde ich mich wohl wenns passt mit Schleppi auf den weg machen und hoff das es nächsten mittwoch dann wieder klappt!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Januar 2015)

Prima Lars
Der Dämpfer funzt, bis heute Abend.


----------



## schleppi (14. Januar 2015)

Ja wegen Sonntag schreiben wir dann nochmal und für den Notfall hab ich auch noch nen 2. Helm. Den kann ich dir dann auch leihen. Im Wald ohne Helm ist halt ein No Go
Btw Jens danke das du dich so schnell bei meinem Bruder drum gekümmert hast.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Januar 2015)

Kein Ding Florian, mache ich gerne, ist aber nix wildes
Martin, hab meine Bilder auch hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2015)

Jens, super Bilder,hast mich gut getroffen . Ich bin um 18 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Januar 2015)

So die Mittwochsrunde ist zurück.
Winterrunde 14,4er Schnitt, mit sauschwerem Boden
Bin gut im Arsch, Lars & Martin danke für die Begleitung, seit topfit


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Januar 2015)

Hi,
hat irgendjemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Traillastige Tour im Harz?
Ich ertrage das winterliche rumsitzen nicht mehr, meiner üblichen Mitfahrerschaft ists aber noch zu kalt

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2015)

*Jens* und *Lars* war wieder eine super Ausfahrt und trocken von oben, besser geht es doch nicht . Ich und mein Rad sahen wie Sau aus und es war dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit der matschigste Boden, aber doch gut durchgekommen. Jens bei der nächsten Mittwochsausfahrt, tags zuvor die halbe Stunde Seilspringen weglassen, dann bist Du nicht im Arsch. 
Mal eine andere Sache, wo bleibt der Harte Kern, Markus,Daniel,Bennet und alle anderen, die letztes Jahr Mittwochs dabei waren; wann soll der Winterschlaf aufhören; nicht dass das große Geweine im Frühjahr wieder ist.
Jens bis nächsten Mittwoch, da ich Sonntag alleine im Norden unterwegs sein werde und noch paar Sachen für die nächsten Ausfahrten antesten möchte, wenn das Wetter es zulässt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2015)

*Tim* schließ dich mal mit *Schleppi * ( Florian) kurz, der wollte am Sonntag in den Harz und Ottmar 0815 (Matthias) hatte auch Interesse mitzufahren.


----------



## schleppi (15. Januar 2015)

Ob es jetzt direkt Harz wird, mal schauen. Aufjedenfall soll es etwas Enduro lastiger werden. Werde mich aber die Tage mit Matthias kurzschließen und dann können wir gerne bescheid geben.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (15. Januar 2015)

Moin die Herren,

ich bin da für alles offen - aber muss gleich erwähnen das mein Auto zur Zeit nicht wirklich langstreckentauglich ist, für den Harz bräuchte ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. 
Schreib euch heut Abend mal ne PN


----------



## schleppi (15. Januar 2015)

Das wäre nicht das Problem von Mascherode nach Destedt ist nun nicht der weg.


----------



## marlinde (15. Januar 2015)

hi *martin*, bin gerne wieder mittwochs dabei, hat nichts mit winterschlaf zu tun sondern mit unglücklich liegenden dienstreisen bei der arbeit ... nächsten mittwoch sollte es aber klappen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2015)

*Markus*, das wird Jens freuen. Ich hoffe Du bist auch Sonntag mal wieder dabei. Sehen wir uns nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## marlinde (15. Januar 2015)

*martin*, bin grundsätzlich gerne sonntags dabei , hatte zuletzt aber häufiger meine tochter am we bei mir was sonst sehr selten ist, daher wollte ich die zeit mit ihr verbringen. nächsten sonntag klappt es leider nicht, da ich in düsseldorf auf der boot bin ...


----------



## coddatec (15. Januar 2015)

Bis dahin ein wenig zum schmunzeln:


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2015)

*Markus*, sehen wir uns ggf. auch am 25.1.15 . Dir viel Spaß in Düsseldorf; wegen Tauchequipment?


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2015)

*Lars*, ich glaube, ich habe meine Stunts von 2014 für die Werbefilme zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## marlinde (15. Januar 2015)

ja, wollte wir ein paar weitere tauchsachen zulegen und hoffe einige schnäppchen machen zu können ...
ausserdem wohnt meine nichte momentan in dü, passt sich daher gut beides zu verbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (15. Januar 2015)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Lars*, ich glaube, ich habe meine Stunts von 2014 für die Werbefilme zur Verfügung gestellt.


Der Bunnyflop ist doch Pierres Spezialität


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war vor ein paar Jahren hier aktiv dabei, aber fuhr in der letzten Zeit nur Tretroller. Jetzt habe ich mir wieder ein MTB gekauft und möchte gerne wieder mitfahren. Muss aber erst gesund werden, da ich in den letzten Wochen immer wieder mit Husten, Bronchitis,... zu kämpfen hatte. 
Da ich seit Ende letzten Jahres in Königslutter wohne, möchte ich den Elm intensiver erkunden. Am liebsten nicht alleine sondern in Gesellschaft.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ottmar0815 (17. Januar 2015)

Moin,

Ich fahr morgen mit nem Kollegen in den deister. War jemand achon mal da und kann mir die dtartpunkte des ü30 trails nennen?
Lg matze


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Januar 2015)

Matthias, folgende Koorodinaten sind die Startpunkte von Ü 30 und Lady only. Ü 30: 52°15'50.89"N  9°28'47.55"E  und Lady only: 52°14'47.50"N  9°30'35.90"E in google earth . Viel Spaß und bleib heile.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (17. Januar 2015)

Danke Martin- und versprochen ;-)


----------



## pedal-ritter (17. Januar 2015)

ist auf der Karte eingezeichnet

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://deisterfreun.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/11022010.jpg&imgrefurl=http://deisterfreun.de/index.php/presse/&h=328&w=400&tbnid=D-xkfSBCFdVfBM:&zoom=1&docid=_06MgMJSZBvUhM&ei=7-a6VOjkCcP8UMPIgqAD&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=5714&page=1&start=0&ndsp=42&ved=0CCgQrQMwAg

EDIT:
auf der deisterfreunde Facebook- Seite stand folgendes:

nachricht von unserem ersten vorsitzenden : 
" 
_Hallo Leute
habe gerade einen netten Anruf von Förster Frank Nüsser bekommen.
Bitte seid beim Befahren der Trails sehr vorsichtig, da durch den Sturm viele Äste und Bäume herumliegen. Unbedingt auf Sicht fahren und auch dem Blick nach oben! Besser warten, bis alle Trails inspiziert wurden. Das wird dann hier verkündet.

VG Schappi"

deisterfreun.de_


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Januar 2015)

Hi Hi,

Ottmar Dir/Euch viel Spaß beim Rocken im Deister, Wetter passt ja

@Thomas
Du bist herzlich eingeladen dich uns anzuschließen
Lies dich mal etwas durch den Thread und du weißt was wir so anstellen.
Mittwochs um 18 Uhr fahren wir eigentlich immer, im Sommer keuz und quer durch den Elm
und jetzt im Winter nur eine Trainingsrunde die gut zu fahren ist.
Sonntags bietet Martin immer schöne BS Touren an, die es manchmal in sich haben können.
Aber wie zum Geier kommt man auf die Idee Tretroller zu fahren, wenn man vorher MTB gefahren ist?

LG
Jens


----------



## Ottmar0815 (18. Januar 2015)

Melde mich heile, völlig fertig und sehr glücklich aus dem Deister zurück. Wetter war traumhaft, und der Ü-30 Trail hat gehalten was sein Name verspricht - man kann auch mit Ü-30 darauf noch ordentlich Gas geben.
*Jens *- habe deine Anweisung befolgt und ordentlich gerockt 

Macht wirklich Spass der Trail, vor allem die letzte Sektion ist mit  seinen Anliegern und Double-Lines eine wahre Freude. Mein Rad fühlte sich in jedem Fall zu Hause. Haben auf dem Parkplatz gleich zu Anfang zwei sehr nette Kiollegen aus Alfeld kennengelernt und waren zum Schluss 7 Fahrer.

Nächsten Sonntag steht Schulenberg auf dem Programm. Wer sich anschließen möchte ist willkommen - je mehr, desto besser 

Ich wünsch allen noch einen schönen Restsonntag!

LG Ottmar


----------



## schleppi (19. Januar 2015)

Bin raus muss Sonntag arbeiten. BTW hier noch das Eisvideo aus dem Harz vom 11.01.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Januar 2015)

Moin,

morgen ist Mittwoch, wer ist am Start?
Martin und Pierre sind krank und fallen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (20. Januar 2015)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Januar 2015)

Alles klar Lars, dann radeln wir. 
Ich sage nur "der harte Kern"
Evtl. die Frostrunde brrrr.......


----------



## coddatec (20. Januar 2015)

Das Wetter soll ja morgen gut sein, kein Niederschlag und -2° in Königslutter.
Wird zwar kalt, aber dafür wird der Boden nicht so matschig sein.

@Moga: Was ist mit Dir?


----------



## Ottmar0815 (20. Januar 2015)

Bin ebenfalls für meine "kleine" Runde dabei


----------



## DownundA (20. Januar 2015)

Moin,

wollte es wahr machen und auch mitkommen. Hatte unseren Guide Jens am Sammstag morgen beim Früheinkauf getroffen. Habe heute über drei Stunden an meiner Rock Shox Reverb rumdedoctort... UND???

Habe es leider nicht hinbekommen, diese zu entlüften bzw. eine generelle Funktion hinzubekommen. Weiss einer Rat von euch. 
Sonst muss ich für morgen leider absagen...

Gruss Henning


----------



## Ottmar0815 (20. Januar 2015)

Hey Lars. ..bitte an den Helm denken ;-)


----------



## Moga (20. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei . Henning, nach welcher Anleitung hast entlüftet?


----------



## coddatec (20. Januar 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Hey Lars. ..bitte an den Helm denken ;-)


Mach ich


----------



## DownundA (20. Januar 2015)

@ moga steht hier im ibc... haste ne andere anleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (20. Januar 2015)

Die original von Sram/Rock Shox. Weiß nicht ob da n unterschied ist. Muss ja irgentwie gehen. Außer sie ist undicht


----------



## DownundA (20. Januar 2015)

Alles kacke... Dachte es ist nicht so schwer. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu blöde. Ärger mich. Wäre gern mitgekommen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2015)

Moin Henning,

hast du deine Stütze noch hinbekommen?
Melde dich wenn ich dich abholen soll!

Dann wären wir zu viert
Bei Minusgraden fahren wir die die Frostrunde, also 20 km mit 500hm


----------



## marlinde (21. Januar 2015)

... wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei. Lampen-Akku lädt schon


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo Markus,

sehr gut, also 5 Mann (Frostrekord)


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (21. Januar 2015)

Moin moin, werds mal wieder net packen. Die liebe Arbeit fordert einfach bischen viel zur Zeit.... Viel Spass euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2015)

Schade Normen, arbeite nicht so viel


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2015)

Die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück!
Frostrunde bei -4° mit 5 Mann und einem 13er Schnitt!
Gut gemacht Jungs
Besonderes Lob an unseren Freerider Matthias!
Großen Respekt, hast gut mitgemacht 20km mit über 500hm, große Klasse


----------



## Ottmar0815 (22. Januar 2015)

Ach herje - da werd ich glatt rot. Vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Die Runde war aber auch perfekt und hat wirklich super Spass gebracht, auch ohne Freeride 

Freu mich auf nächsten Mittwoch - ach nee, evtl. aufdie Schneerunde am Freitag -yippiehhhh.....


----------



## coddatec (22. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mal meinen Kalender gefragt, der ist der Meinung, dass ich morgen keine Zeit habe :-(

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus? Hatte mir eigentlich die Sonntagsrunde von Martin vorgenommen, wollen wir die auch ohne Martin in Angriff nehmen??


----------



## marlinde (22. Januar 2015)

... ich habe am freitag leider meeting bis 17.30 uhr, daher würde mir das wochenende auch besser passen. sonst wird das sehr stressig.

samstag oder sonntag wäre ich auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Januar 2015)

Mal schauen was das Wetter so zu bieten hat. 
Könnte mir vorstellen den Sonntag für Martin zu übernehmen
Entscheiden möchte ich aber erst am Samstag ob und wo, wenn Schnee liegt hätte ich 
schon Bock auf ein paar hm im Elm


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Januar 2015)

Radeln bei Schnee! Das würde ich auch gern mal
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2015)

*Pierre* ich auch und dir auch gute Besserung . Ich wollte ja am 25.1.14 mein Ausfahrt durchführen, aber durch mein Abflug am Sonntag muss ich leider auch zurückstecken und meine Prellung auskurieren , das Wetter am Sonntag soll ja top werden. Da ich 1.2 in den Süden fliege, hoffe ich doch, dass ich da wieder fit bin und das erste mal 2015 in kurz fahren kann . Meine nächste Ausfahrt leider erst im Februar , vielleicht klappt es am Mittwoch nochmal mit euch.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (22. Januar 2015)

Hey Martin,

auch von mir gute Besserung!!!
Drück Dir die Daumen das du schnell wieder im Sattel sitzt 


Am Sonntag ist Schulenberg bei Schnee angesagt - bisher sinds wohl 15 Verrückte 

Wer sich noch anschließen möchte ist ab ca. 11 Uhr morgens gern gesehen.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (22. Januar 2015)

Pierre - du hast ja nen Handball am Fuß- Immer diese Extremsportler. 

Auch Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Januar 2015)

Hi Hi,

heute werde ich nicht fahren, dafür wahrscheinlich morgen, mit der Hoffnung auf Schnee
Melde mich dazu wann ich im Elm bin.

@all 
Da Matin ja außer Gefecht ist, übernehme ich den Sonntag
Das Wetter wird gut, vielleicht haben wir ja sogar Schnee.
Da ich mich auf mein Revier den Elm beschränken möchte und Martin sich um das
Braunschweiger Umland kümmert, habe ich eine kleine Elmrunde vorbereitet.
Dazu treffen wir und wie gewohnt um 9 Uhr in Evessen am Steinbruchparkplatz.
Den Markmorgen in Evessen bis zum Ende fahren und man kommt automatisch zum Parkplatz
Es geht entlang der Elmsüdseite und wieder zurück.
Die Strecke hat 25km mit rund 500hm, ich möchte am Anfang des Jahres keinen überfordern.
Sollten alle Lust haben die Tour zu verlängern, oder ein paar hm mehr für die Beine haben wollen,
ist das natürlich kein Problem.
Verkürzen geht natürlich auch, falls der evtl. liegende Schnee die Beinchen erlahmen lässt.
Ich bitte um Zusagen, denn ich möchte da am Sonntag nicht umsonst warten.
Das Ganze geht auch gleich via Mail raus.
Ich freue mich auf Euch

LG
Jens


----------



## marlinde (23. Januar 2015)

... ich bin dabei (sonntag auf jeden fall, samstag wahrscheinlich auch).

*martin*, *pierre*: gute besserung


----------



## Ottmar0815 (23. Januar 2015)

Moin *Jens* - ich werde Samstag nicht dabei sein, da mir das in verbindung mit Sonntag Schulenberg zu hart ist - ich wils nicht übertreiben 
Euch viel spass u8nd Schnee


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Genesungswűnsche und ich hoffe wir, Pierre und ich, können bald wieder dazustossen. Jens finde ich super, dass Du einspringt und den Jungs den Elm zeigst; kann keiner besser als Du . Ich kann nur sagen, fährt mit und bei Schnee verpasst ihr definitiv was , fehlt mir leider auch noch.. Vielleicht Mittwoch, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Januar 2015)

Moin,

13 Uhr am Steinbruch Parkplatz in Evessen.
Ich teste die Rund für morgen, wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen


----------



## marlinde (24. Januar 2015)

ok, versuche bis 13 uhr da zu sein, zu 90 % klappt es ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## coddatec (24. Januar 2015)

Bin morgen mit dabei. Das wird 'ne Gaudi


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Januar 2015)

Sehr gut Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Januar 2015)

Euch viel Spaß morgen in der vielleicht noch weißen Pracht im Elm ; wäre gerne dabei gewesen .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2015)

Die weiße Pracht hat gehalten
Die angekündigte Runde mir herrlich verschneiten Wegen und einem angenehmen 14er Schnitt.
Wer nicht mit war, hat etwas verpasst.
Dank an meine Mitstreiter
Wir waren zu fünft, Markus, Peter, Lars, Christian und Ich
Bilder lade ich gleich hoch
@all  
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## coddatec (25. Januar 2015)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Die zwei Extrarundler sind auch zurück und Markus haben wir auch noch getroffen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Januar 2015)

@coddatec 
Wie seit ihr allein gefahren oder nur weiter gefahren? Nicht genug gehabt?


----------



## coddatec (25. Januar 2015)

Peter und ich sind noch eine 5km/120hm Runde über das Eilumer Horn gefahren, nachdem wir am Parkplatz angekommen waren. Markus hatte die Runde abgekürzt, er wollte nicht, das wir wegen ihm einen Gang runter schalten.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Januar 2015)

Ah! Okay das bringt Licht ins Dunkle! Will ja wenigstens etwas dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2015)

iiiiiihhh
Pierre, wie sieht denn dein Fuß aus


----------



## roundround (25. Januar 2015)

Ich will unbedingt mal wieder mit aber die Wochenenden sind so voll und Licht habe ich leider nicht. 

Ein ganz normaler Bänderriss, oder?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Januar 2015)

Jeep ganz normal! Soweit ich das beurteilen kann! Vielleicht etwas dicker!


----------



## Ottmar0815 (25. Januar 2015)

Servus 

Wir sind wohlbehalten aud dem schönen Schulenberg zurückgekehrt. War eine Morts Gaudi mit ca. 35 Leuten bei Steaks und Würstchen und mein erster Winterdownhill überhaupt ...und geschneit hats wie Sau ;-) 
Mal schauen ob ich bis Mittwoch wieder fit bin...sauanstrengend wars nämlich ebenfalls


----------



## Ottmar0815 (27. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin,

muss mich für die Runde morgen Abend aufgrund einer Überlastung der Bänder im rechten Knie leider absagen und mich schonen 
Hoff  ich bin nächste woche wieder dabei....


Viele Grüße und viel Spass euch!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2015)

Matthias dann auch von mir gute Besserung . Das Jahr 2015 beginnt leider nicht so ideal, das Krankenzimmer ist schon gut voll . Gott sei Dank zum Anfang der Saison; wir wollen hoffen, dass es bald besser läuft.


----------



## marlinde (27. Januar 2015)

... ich muss mich für diese woche leider auch abmelden. bin mittwoch bis freitag in bonn


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Januar 2015)

Aha, wird ja dünne am Mittwoch?
Wer ist denn am Start?


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2015)

*Jens*, ich würde sofort. Rolle trainieren, geht Gott sei Dank, ist leider öde.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Januar 2015)

@Shampoo ich würde auch! Vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch!

@Oberhutzel 
Das ist ja Gardersee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2015)

Jepp, ist doch unsere Zielsätzung für 2015, als Transalp, oder eine Woche vor Ort. Mit Hamburg, zufrieden; denn jetzt gibt es noch ein Grund mehr, Gas zu geben.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Januar 2015)

Hamburg ist super! Bin jetzt schon aufgeregt!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Januar 2015)

......musste sein


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2015)

Jens, top. Ab Frühjahr geht es richtig vorran.


----------



## roundround (27. Januar 2015)

Geil!


----------



## coddatec (27. Januar 2015)

Hammmmma goiler Asphalttrennschleifer.

Jens, ich muss mich für morgen noch motivieren, hab irgendwie kein Bock bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2015)

Moin Lars, nicht so schlimm!
Wir sind nur zu Zweit, regnen soll's auch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Januar 2015)

@Shampoo @coddatec 
Lasst doch ruhig mal ausfallen! Kauft euch ne leckere Tafel Schokolade esst ein paar Chips und genießt den Abend mit eurer Family!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2015)

Das ist doch eher dein Abendprogramm
Bein Godik.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Januar 2015)

Dann habt ihr kein Vorteil mehr!


----------



## coddatec (28. Januar 2015)

Ich bin heute dann mal nicht dabei, konnte mich auch heute nicht überzeugen lassen, das Rad mitzunehmen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2015)

Ok, dann fällt der Spaß heute aus. 
Heute kein Training!!!


----------



## Ottmar0815 (28. Januar 2015)

IIIIIIHHHHHH - ein Rennrad 

*Jens* - Glückwunsch zur neuen Maschine und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> IIIIIIHHHHHH - ein Rennrad
> 
> *Jens* - Glückwunsch zur neuen Maschine und viel Spaß damit.



*Matthias* ich kann mittlerweile sagen, beides hat was, da ich ja vom Rennradfahren komme und ich möchte auf beides nicht mehr verzichten. Mit dem Rennrad kann man die Ausdauer viel einfacher trainieren und die Profis in MTB Szene trainieren in der Regel nur die Technik mit dem MTB und sonst sitzen sie auf dem RR.
*Jens* ich freue mich auf Berlin, war eine super Idee  und wir werden mit Pierre unseren Spaß haben und dann kommt dein Renner voll in den Einsatz, hast jetzt ja auch Carbonhochschulterfelgen.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (28. Januar 2015)

Hey Jens- mein iiiiihhhhhhh war natürlich mit nem ganz dicken schmunzeln versehen. ..echt ne schicke Rennsau vielleicht kann ich ja irgendwann mal ne runde drehen.  Werd zwar ganz bestimmt nicht auf den Geschmack kommen, aber macht sicherlich spass das teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2015)

Danke Matthias
RR hat schon was, wie Martin schon gesagt hat, geiles Training
Außerdem macht mir das richtig Laune im Sommer bei 30° über die Straßen zu flitzen.
Immer mal abwechseln bei der Führungsarbeit, so wie Pierre am Berg


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2015)

Jens und Pierre immer wieder geil mit euch die sportiven RR-Ausflüge  und jetzt freue ich mich schon auf Hamburg und Berlin, das wird ein Gaudi, wie Pierre so schön sagt.


----------



## roundround (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn ihr Rennrad fahrt sagt mal Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Januar 2015)

Nils, auf jeden Fall
Kanns eigentlich kaum abwarten, bin voll heiß drauf.....
Haben wir im letzten Jahr aber auch immer übers Forum angekündigt, wenn wir 
RR gefahren sind. 
RR alleine ist gut, mit mehreren aber erst richtig geil.


----------



## tippman (29. Januar 2015)

Moin Leute, wer hat denn am Wochenende im verschneiten Harz Lust auf eine Mountainbike Tour im Schnee oder alternativ auf skifahren (Langlauf oder "Abfahrt")?

Grüße
Tippman


----------



## roundround (29. Januar 2015)

Na gut, das neue Rad will ja auch auf die Straße. Ich hab im Herbst ein gebrauchtes hier im Bikemarkt eingesackt.
Wenn das Wetter gut war, hatte ich keine Zeit und auf einmal war Winter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe meine altes Cube grade vertickt.
Stand auch im Bikemarkt ist aber über eBay Kleinanzeigen weggegangen.
Das ist immer doof beim RR, da braucht man (ich) schon gutes Wetter zum fahren.


----------



## roundround (29. Januar 2015)

@tippman 
http://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/video249046.html
70cm Neuschnee, zieh schon mal die Ketten auf dein Radl!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Januar 2015)

Moin Sebastian, ich bin in Köln und kann nicht. Wenn überhaupt auch nur MTB, Skifahren kann ich nicht. 

Nils, der war gut


----------



## schleppi (30. Januar 2015)

Obwohl ich ja eigentlich ein Harzfan bin kann ich leider auch nicht. Wenn unser ausgefallener Schlepper heute aus der Werkstatt kommen sollte bin ich das Wochenende in Lengerich bei Schwiegermutter und werde da ein wenig Neuland im Teutoburgerwald erkunden. Kommt der LKW heute nicht aus der Werkstatt muss ich sowieso am Wochenende arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (31. Januar 2015)

Moin Jungs,

muss mal etwas abschweifen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rock Shox *Boxxer R2C2*  bzw. kann mir Unterschiede der Jahrgänge 2012-2014 nennen?

Geht eher an die Bergab-Fraktion 


Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## Ottmar0815 (31. Januar 2015)

Und sorry das ich diesen Fred dazu nutze, aber im restlichen Forum find ich nix gescheites.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Januar 2015)

*Matthias* da kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen, gehöre eher zu den XC-Fahrern. Mein Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer sind heute von Canyon zurück, kann ich nach meinen Urlaub mein Fully wieder zusammenbauen und mich noch mehr aufs Frühjahr freuen.


----------



## schleppi (31. Januar 2015)

Matthias frag da doch mal eher im Downhillbereich nach, ich glaube da bekommst Du eher ne Antwort. Btw Am 8.2. bist Du weiter mit dabei?
Für den Rest wir wollen am 8.2. ne Runde in den Deister wer Interesse hat darf gern mitkommen.


----------



## DownundA (31. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin!!! Hätte Lust in den deister, die Schwiegereltern kommen leider zu Besuch... 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Januar 2015)

Matthias, nicht mein Ding!
Ich latsche lieber anständig in die XC Feile.
Sorry Alter, aber da kann ich glatt gar nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (1. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem besten Dank fürs Antworten. ..hab mich die ganze nacht schlau gelesen und mir heut morgen das Objekt meiner Begierde ergattert ;-) ich denk den deister lass ich mir nicht entgehen. ..aber muss morgen erst mal abwarten was der dokctore zu meinem knie sagt. 
Und bevorzugen wütd ich den Samstag, fa am Sonntag das erste Heimspiel meiner eintracht in der Rückrunde stattfindet. 

Würd denn jemand auch am Samstag mitkommen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Februar 2015)

Meiner Eintracht?
Unsere Eintracht Mattihas!


----------



## Ottmar0815 (1. Februar 2015)

Recht hast du - mein Fehler ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (1. Februar 2015)

Immer dieser Fussball... Dabei ist das doch langweilig . Für den Sonntag sind wir schon ein paar Leute und nen Teil davon kann Samstag nicht.


----------



## roundround (1. Februar 2015)

Gerade ein bisschen Rennrad gefahren. Man wird aber trotzdem dreckig.
Schönes Wetter. Gut für Grundlagentraining.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Februar 2015)

Fußball langweilig? Ahnungsloser


----------



## schleppi (1. Februar 2015)

Die einzige wahre Bundesliga ist die DPL . Spiel, Spaß, Spannung und Aktion.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Februar 2015)

Zum zuschauen??


----------



## schleppi (1. Februar 2015)

Ja zum zuschauen, gibt's aber nur im Stream. Hab ja selber Jahre lang Paintball gespielt und kenne da hinz und kunz. Auch aus der Bundesliga. Spielen ist heute mit meinem Rücken nicht mehr ganz so einfach, aber zuschauen tu ich immer noch gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist tatsächlich ein Sport?
Ich will das auch mal machen


----------



## Ottmar0815 (1. Februar 2015)

He-wasn das...die deutsche Ping Pong Liga...ach ne das wär ja dann DPPL


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Februar 2015)

Hab ich mal gespielt, war witzig und hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Aber zuschauen? Nee danke.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (1. Februar 2015)

Hups...zu spät gelesen 
Hab auch noch nen alten markierer liegen. Mach gern mal ne runde mit.


----------



## roundround (1. Februar 2015)

Kann ich mir den mal ausleihen wenn die Nachbarn Party machen?


----------



## schleppi (1. Februar 2015)

Jens Liga ist da ne andere Hausnummer als mal locker übers Feld hüpfen. Aber so hat jeder zum biken noch unterschiedliche Interessen.  roundround gib mal bei YouTube Dpl, xpsl oder nppl ein dann kannst du gucken ob das Sport ist


----------



## coddatec (1. Februar 2015)

Schleppi, was plant ihr denn so im Deister? 
Bergauf schieben ist nicht so mein ding, aber auf eine Tour in meinem alten Hausrevier hätte ich sauber auch mal wieder Lust.


----------



## schleppi (1. Februar 2015)

Berg auf wird auch gefahren. Mein Bruder und ich werden zwar beide auf Enduros unterwegs sein, aber die beiden anderen die zugesagt haben sind auf normalen Tourenhardtails unterwegs. Wenn Matthias mitkommen sollte ist ha bekannt was er fährt. Mein Bruder und ich sind zwar etwas Abfahrt orientiert aber vertreten beide die Meinung wer runter will muss auch hochfahren. Geplant ist ne schöne Tour durch den deister und einfach mal erkunden was er zu bieten hat. Sprich nr schöne Tour mit ein paar Abfahrten und wieder hochkurbeln.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Februar 2015)

Moin in die Runde. 
In den Deister kann ich nicht mit, bin leider nicht da.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2015)

So Jungs im kühlen Norden. Ich wollte vor allem die RR-Fraktion ein bischen neidisch machen, denn hier auf Fuerteventura haben wir ideales Radfahrwetter, 18-21°, wolkig, leider etwas kräftiger Wind (bis Windstärke 7), super Aspalt.  Die Insel hat ein sehr welliges Profil, bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt hat man bei 35 km ca. 600 Hm geschafft; war ein Test ob meine Hüfte nicht streikt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2015)

So noch mal paar Impressionen von heute von der Insel und man sieht auch in der Wüste kann um diese Jahreszeit noch was blühen.


----------



## marlinde (2. Februar 2015)

hast du dein bike mitgenommen oder dort geliehen?

bin im september auch auf den kanarischen inseln zum tauchen . als kontrast zusätzlich noch das rad zu haben sicher nicht schlecht


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo *Markus*, ich habe das Rad geliehen, denn bei 18 € am Tag  für einer Woche mieten lohnt nicht der Transfer mit dem eigenen Rad, obwohl ich ein Radkoffer habe für Mallorca. Die Räder bei bestimmten Verleihern sind schon ok, obwohl der Vermieter auf Tenneriffa deutlich mehr Auswahl hatte als hier. KTM Alurad, 105er, dreifach Schaltung.


----------



## _LB_ (2. Februar 2015)

Ich kann auch Korsika zum Biken sehr empfehlen. Wenn man in Küstennähe bleibt, gehts höchstens bis auf 1000 Meter hoch und wenn man ein bisschen mehr braucht, fährt man einfach weiter ins Innere der Insel.  Ist allerdings von der Anreise her etwas beschwerlich, wenn man das eigen Bike mitnimmt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Information. Da ich schon zweimal auf Korsika mit dem Krad und Auto war, kann ich mich nur an die enge Küstenstraße von Calvi nach Bonifacio erinnern und da weis ich nicht wie rücksichtvoll die Autofahrer gegenüber RRfahren in Frankreich sind. Mit dem MTB sicherlich auch ein schönes Revier in Zentralkorsika; ist ja wohl auch ein hervorragendes Wandergebiet.


----------



## _LB_ (2. Februar 2015)

Wenn man nicht gerade die Hauptstraße von Bastia aus in den Osten fährt, geht es eigentlich. Wobei diese Strecke auch einige Passagen enthält, in denen man vor den Autos nichts zu befürchten hat (eher umgekehrt). 
Der Zentralbereich ist definitv interessant, immerhin gehts dort ja bis auf 2706 Meter hoch. Allerdings kann ich nicht viel über die vorhandenen Wege sagen, da wir mit dem Bike die meiste Zeit im östlichen und nördlichen Teil in Küstennähe unterwegs waren.


----------



## roundround (2. Februar 2015)

_LB_ schrieb:


> Ich kann auch Korsika zum Biken sehr empfehlen.



Warst du dort mit dem Renner oder mit dem Mtb?

Ich mag korsika richtig gerne!


----------



## _LB_ (2. Februar 2015)

@roundround: MTB, aber sagen wir mal so, man hätte die meisten Strecken wohl auch mit dem Rennrad fahren können. Wenn man allerdings wirklich Trails sucht, wird man diese denke ich auch finden.  Es gibt abseits der größeren Straßen immer mal wieder kleine Wanderwege, die technisch schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll sind. Wir sind mal einen raufgeklettert, um uns die Auffahrt zu sparen. Den hätte man mit einem Fully sicherlich auch im Fahren mitnehmen können, aber mit einem 29er Hardtail war Tragen angesagt.


----------



## roundround (2. Februar 2015)

Schieben und tragen ist manchmal schneller als fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _LB_ (2. Februar 2015)

Vor allem kommt man lebend oben an.  Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass wir zu dem Zeitpunkt in Hinblick auf fahrtechnisches Vermögen nicht so weit vorne mit dabei waren. Sonst hätte man sicherlich auch noch weitaus mehr Strecken dieser Art (gerade bergab) mitnehmen können.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2015)

Korsika ist schon eine geile Insel, ist leider schon sehr lange her. Als wir mit dem Krad unterwegs waren, haben wir viel wild gezeltet und die kurvigen Strecken nach Corte waren ein Traum. Baden in dem Bach parallel zur Strecke war super, es waren terrassenförmige Becken, aber halt sau kalt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Februar 2015)

Morgen ist Mittwoch, also 18 Uhr Training wie immer!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Februar 2015)

Sorry Shampoo ich setz diese Woche noch aus! Ab nächste Woche geht es dann wieder los! Will Sonntag mal testen! Schuhe passen einigermaßen! Euch viel Spaß 
Bei Schnee bestimmt ein Gaudi


----------



## marlinde (3. Februar 2015)

ich bin mittwoch auch nicht dabei
werde erstmal weiter grundlagentraining machen, bevor ich wieder zu euch stoße ...


----------



## Moga (3. Februar 2015)

Wie viele wären denn dann morgen da? Wenn wir nur zu zweit wären, wäre das ja doof. Da würde ich lieber bei mir fahren, alst dann ne Stunde auf nem vereisten Fahrradweg nach Lutter zu gurken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (3. Februar 2015)

Ich kann nichts versprechen, Arbeit ist gerade mal wieder viel zu viel ;-(


----------



## _LB_ (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich mich ab Mitte März auch mal anschließen, wenn ihr in der näheren Umgebung von Braunschweig unterwegs seid. Momentan stehen in der Uni allerdings noch Klausuren an, also wird das bis dahin mit Biken nicht so viel.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Februar 2015)

Moin,
jetzt habe ich mich erfolgreich 2 Jahre gegen Erkältung & Co. gewehrt.
Das war´s dann auch, meine Tochter hat’s geschafft.....
Seit heute Nacht habe ich Halsschmerzen und schlapp fühle ich mich auch
Also kein Sport, ihr müsst ohne mich auskommen.

@LB
Du bist wie alle herzlich eingeladen, warum sollte jemand etwas dagegen habe?
Schau einfach in diesen Fred und du weißt wann wer wo unterwegs ist.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo jungs...leider zippt mein knie noch zu doll rum so dass ich erst  am nächsten we wieder starten werd. Und bergauf ist mittlerweile auch kaum noch möglich da ich auf doppelbrücke mit 200mm umgebaut hab  es bleibt mir also nur euch gaaaaaaaanz viel Spaß zu wünschen


----------



## schleppi (4. Februar 2015)

Matthias ich hab mal gehört der Trend geht zum zweit oder dritt Rad . Jens dir wünsche ich gute Besserung. Hatte zwar gestern Abend meine Sachen für heute schon zusammen gepackt, aber nachdem ich dank besoffenen Autofahrern die halbe Nacht nicht geschlafen habe. Ziehe ich heute Abend mein Sofa vor.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (5. Februar 2015)

Schleppi - leider habe ich dieses Trendbewusstsein ebenfalls bei meinen Autos, so dass es wohl erst einmal nur bei 2 Bikes bleiben wird


----------



## _LB_ (5. Februar 2015)

@Schampoo: Cool, danke. Dann werde ich hier einfach mal ein bisschen mitlesen und gebe dann Bescheid, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit zum Biken habe. Was den Trend anbelangt, muss ich dank negativem monatlichen Einkommen als Student allerdings etwas gegen den Strom schwimmen und kann nur mit einem Hardtail antreten. Entsprechend bin ich auch mehr der "Touren-Mensch", also großartige Zaubereien mit 95%-Zeitanteil ohne Bodenkontakt sind nicht drin.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2015)

Jens von meiner Seite auch gute Besserung,  das Wetter bei euch lädt ja die Erkåltung quasi ein, leider ist es bei mir auch stärker bewölkt, aber halt 19-21° warm. Bald muss der Kälte auch wieder trotzen und ich hoffe mich ereilt nicht gleiche Schicksal.  LB in den Wintermonaten fahre ich auch Hardtail, also bist Du nicht alleine.


----------



## schleppi (5. Februar 2015)

Wehe du wirst wieder krank Martin . Bei den Temperaturen würde ich glatt tauschen, schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## coddatec (5. Februar 2015)

_LB_, das klingt nach unseren Touren. Eher Tourig mit ein paar Flowigen Trails, aber nichts extremes, abgesehen von Jens und Martins Schlamm, Kletten und Brombeeren Vorliebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Februar 2015)

Lars, herrlich auf den Punkt gebracht
LB, passt schon
Wenn ich da an Jan denke, der mit seinem Starrgabel Hobel viele so genannte 
Enduro Fahrer stehen lässt, genauso Sebastian mit seinem Hardtail!
Da heißt das garnix Hartailfahrer zu sein.


----------



## Germox (7. Februar 2015)

Hey Jungs, hoffe das Bikewetterr wird igiegendwann mal besser.  War zwar erst einmal mit euch unterwegs, aber das eine mal hat echt Laune auf mehr gemacht   mittlerweile ist das neue Bike angekommen und möchte ausgeführt werden. Freu mich auf ne gemeinsame Elmtour! Aber für diese Temperaturen, die zur Zeit herschen, reichen meine Klamotten nicht aus ,...hoffe wird bald mal wärmer  lasst bitte mal von euch hören, wenns mal wieder in den elm geht.  

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2015)

Moin Stephan, was ist denn geworden? Foto bitte
Du musst nur in diesen Fred schauen, wir informieren grundsätzlich hier über unsere Touren
Soweit ich weiß, bist du auch im e-Mail Verteiler, du kannst nichts verpassen!


----------



## Germox (7. Februar 2015)

Jupbin im Verteiler.  Wollt mich trotzdem mal melden, nicht das noch jemand denkt, ich sei verchollen  Hier mal nen Bild vom neuen Enduro....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2015)

Schick schick, auch mehr abwärts unterwegs
Das'n Strive mit ner x1, oder? 
Willst du das auch für Touren nutzen?


----------



## d-zorg (7. Februar 2015)

Geht doch. Für Touren mit Rumpel-Einsatz genau das richtige. 
Hoch geht es halt nicht so flink wie eure Feilen, aber hoch kommt man damit trotzdem.
Und anständige Bereifung ist drauf.


----------



## Germox (7. Februar 2015)

Genau. ..ist nen Strive AL, 6.0 Race. Na klar gehts damit auf Tour und wie 
@d-zorg schon sagt....Berg auf kommt man damit auch. Wenn auch nicht so fix.... dafür gibts abwerts nen Haufen Reserven. Wenn ich dann doch mal Zeit machen will, wird das Herdtail zum Einsatz kommen.  Das Strive, geht dann aber schonmal den Wurmberg (Harz)  runter und muss sich bestimmt auch nicht vor der DH Abfahrt in Thale fürchten, wenn ich nicht gleich jeden Table mitnehmen  
1x11 sollte laut Rechnung auch für Touren reichen und wenn es auf Tour mit mehr HM. geht ,und es doch zu viele Körner kostet ,hab ich noch nen 30.er Kettenblatt rumliegen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2015)

Hab ich doch nicht in Frage gestellt, Daniel?
Wollte nur wissen ob wir das zu Gesicht bekommen, oder ob das Ding
hauptsächlich runtergeprügelt wir. 
Finde so eine X1 schon schick
Alles andere muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden


----------



## Germox (7. Februar 2015)

Na klar wirds als Tourenbike gefahren. Sobald das Wetter besser (wärmer) wird, kannst du es live begutachten  
Werd jetzt nur noch die Räder auf tubeless umrüsten und dann ist das Baby startklar

Gruss,Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2015)

Tubeless hab ich auch mal eine Zeit lang genutzt


----------



## Germox (7. Februar 2015)

Warum nicht immernoch, schlechte Erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2015)

Direkt schlecht würde ich nicht sagen.
Ist für mich nur sinnlos, Pannensicherheit hat nicht funktioniert, trotz Milch von
Schwalbe und auch Stans.
Mehrfach Sauerrei gehabt, Tubelessventil raus und dann doch Schlauch rein!
Hauptsächlich dachte ich aber aber an Gewicht, deshalb keine UST Reifen, die mit Milch totale
Klumpen wären.
Dadurch ständiges nachpumpen, auch doof.
Überhaupt das System mit normalen Maxxis Reifen zum Laufen zu bringen, war ein Geduldsspiel.
Ohne Kompressor noch mehr.
Also habe ich es gelassen.


----------



## Germox (7. Februar 2015)

Na das hört sich ja nicht gut an
Ich werds trotzdem mal antesten. Nicht wegen Gewicht...... viel mehr wegen des versprochenden Pannenschutzes.  Wenns nicht funzt kommen halt wieder Schläuche rein.  Laufräder (Sram Roam 30) und die Maxxis sind jedenfalls tubeless Ready.  Ventile waren auch dabei.


----------



## _LB_ (7. Februar 2015)

coddatec schrieb:


> _LB_, das klingt nach unseren Touren. Eher Tourig mit ein paar Flowigen Trails, aber nichts extremes, abgesehen von Jens und Martins Schlamm, Kletten und Brombeeren Vorliebe



Super, das hört sich genau nach meinem Geschmack an!
Mein Kleines braucht nur vorher noch einen neuen Antriebsstrang. Denn nachdem ich letztens das laut knirschende Tretlager ausgewechselt habe, hört man jetzt, dass die Kette und die Kassette ziemlich am Ende sind. Ist vorher nicht so aufgefallen... 
Fragt sich nur, ob die Kettenblätter auch schon neu müssen. Habt ihr da Erfahrungswerte, wie lange die Dinger (3 Blätter, 25% Fahrzeit: größtes Ritzel, 75% Fahrzeit: mittleres Ritzel) halten, bis sie verschlissen sind? Bringt ja nichts, eine neue Kassette einzubauen und Kette aufzuziehen, wenn die Kettenblätter komplett hinüber sind.

Tubeless - sofern es denn auch funktioniert wie angepriesen - hätten wir auf Korsika gut gebrauchen können. Haben uns nämlich im Abstand von zehn Sekunden beide einen Platten reingefahren, natürlich auch beide auf dem Hinterrad und mitten in den Bergen, wo kein Mensch unterwegs war...


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2015)

*LB* kaufe dir eine Ritzellehre, dann sieht man sofort ob das Ritzel noch was taugt, aber das große und mittlere verschleißen nicht so schnell und können auch ohne die Kurbel zu zerlegen montiert werden, das kleine Ritzel würde ich immer erneuern, SLX 9fach passt auf für 10 fach und kostet ca. 11 Euro, denn wenn das verschlissen ist,
nervt es tierisch, da unter Druck der untere Trum nach oben gezogen wird und die Kette blockiert und das am steilen Berg, da kann ich ein Lied von singen.
*Germox* mit einem Blatt vorn kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dort zügige Touren mit zu fahren und die krassen Anstiege im Elm zu bezwingen, denn ich trete schon schwere Mühle, aber 20% mit einem Blatt und auf der Ebene mal 30 Km/h, dann variiert deine Trittfrequenz zwischen 50 und 120 , da hätte ich kein Bock drauf, aber mal sehen wie Du damit zurecht kommst, lass mich überraschen.
Morgen geht es leider wieder in die Kälte, super. Ich freue mich schon wieder aufs lange Beinkleid.
*Jens*, dir gute Besserung und komm bald wieder auf die Beine.



Auf Fuerteventura kann man auch im Februar schon paar Körner für die neue Saison sammeln. Es geht nur rauf und runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2015)

Wollte dir das nicht ausreden Stephan!
Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen, vielleicht funzt bei dir alles prima
Für mich ist Tubeless halt Blödsinn.
Was unsere Touren betrifft, hatten wir keine 10 Plattfüße in der Gruppe, bei mehreren 1000km!
Ich selber hatte nur einen bei über 2000km.

Martin, das mit dem einem Kettenblatt sehe ich auch so wie du, deswegen bin ich ja so neugierig


----------



## Germox (8. Februar 2015)

Will ja auch garnicht 30 kmh fahren.  Das weiss ich auch das, dass nicht geht.  Dafür hab ich mein 11kg Hardtail.  Bergauf fehlen da keine Gängen.  Durch das hintere elfte 42er Kettenblatt kommste damit fast überall  hoch! Will damit eher gemütliche Touren fahren und es bergab krachen lassen und auch für den Bikepark ist der Hobel gedacht. Wie gesagt..... Training und Gas geben "Hardtail" 
Alles wo es um ruhige Touren  geht und für den Bikepark und Downhill "Enduro"
Es gibt im Harz etliche verblogte Trails, die mit nem Enduro zehn mal mehr Spass machen, als mit nem Hardtail über Stock und Stein zu rumpeln. Dafür nehme ich auch in kauf, mit der schweren Mühle ,nicht erster im Uphill zu werden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2015)

Moin, trotzdem spannend


----------



## schleppi (8. Februar 2015)

So wir sind auch wieder heile aus dem Deister zurück. Zwar gab es den einen oder anderen Sturz aufgrund von eis, aber wir hatten Spaß und sind auch die vereisten Wurzelpassagen komplett gefahren. Fazit bei besserem Wetter definitiv nochmal. Das einzige was weniger witzig war ist das mir unterwegs die Aufnahme von meiner hinteren Bremse fast auseinander gefallen ist, nachdem sich wie wir hinterher festgestellt haben eine Schraube verabschiedet hat. Aber sie hat glücklicherweise bis zum Ende durchgehalten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Februar 2015)

So Jungs aus der Wärme zurück, gleich in Deutschland mit Schneeregen empfangen. Florian freut mich, dass ihr trotz Abflüge heile geblieben seit. Wir sehen uns am Donnerstag, habe noch drei Tage Urlaub. Wie sieht es Mittwoch aus, da ja Jens noch malade ist.


----------



## schleppi (9. Februar 2015)

Wird ja auch Zeit das wir mal wieder Kaffee trinken können Martin . Ausserdem müssen wir nen Termin absprechen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin,

meine Erkältung ist noch nicht weg und somit kann ich heute leider nicht wie gewohnt
eine Elmrunde anbieten.
Ich hatte gehofft, dass heute schon wieder was geht, deswegen die späte Meldung.
Ihr müsst ohne mich auskommen, Wetter passt ja und die Runde ist bekannt
Nächte Woche bin ich in Südtirol und kann auch nicht
Nutzt das WE, das Wetter wird prima
Ich sende mal ein paar Grüße aus den Alpen

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (11. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auch nicht dabei, bin zwar selber gesund aber zuhause gibts ein paar kränkelde Hühner


----------



## roundround (11. Februar 2015)

1x10 habe ich auch wieder aufgegeben.
Da muss man Bergauf zu dicke Gänge drücken und verbrennt zu viel Kraft.

Tubeless habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, weil ich eigentlich nie einen Platten habe.


----------



## marlinde (11. Februar 2015)

... bin heute auch nicht dabei da noch am arbeiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (11. Februar 2015)

Ich auch nicht . Hab noch genug für die Schule zu tun...


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo *Jens*, da sich für heute keiner gefunden hat für die Mittwochsausfahrt, habe ich mich nochmal auf der Rolle ausgetobt. Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie viel Spass in Tirol und ich hoffe das Wetter passt, vielleicht sind nächsten Mittwoch paar dabei.
*Nils* mit der 1 Blattübersetzung kann ich am Berg nachvollziehen. Ich habe das bei gleichem Raddurchmesser 26 Zoll mit einem Ritzelrechner mal berechnet, bei kürzester Übersetzung 34 Blatt u. 42er Ritzel würde das bei einer Dreifachkurbel 22 Blatt u. 27er Ritzel entsprechen und damit fährt kaum einer 20 % den Berg hoch.
*Markus, Bennet* und *Lars* klappt vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Februar 2015)

Danke Martin, ich schicke ab und an mal Bilder
X1? Mal abwarten

Ein Kumpel will n Stumpi verticken, bei Interesse bitte ne PN.
*Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite Modell 2012, Größe: L*


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich danke schon mal für die positive Resonanz; wir werden vielleicht zu zehnt sein. 
*Jens* ich hoffe ihr seit gut angekommen und auch im Süden scheint so die Sonne wie bei uns und hoffentlich ist es noch etwas wärmer. Wir freuen uns auf deine Bilder.
So bis Sonntag. Ich werde mein Trainingsrenner mal rausholen und ein bischen Aspalt fahren, da bleibe ich hoffentlich im Sattel. Bis morgen und bei gleichem Wetter wie heut.


----------



## pedal-ritter (14. Februar 2015)

Nabend alle zusammen. War letzte Zeit etwas viel zu tun, aber morgen bin ich auch wahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpel mit von der Partie. Voraussichtliche 12 Leute bei den Temperaturen ist doch einfach genial!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo *Calvin*, super dass Du auch dabei bist, aber wir werden max. 11 sein, da sich Kian schon gemeldet hat, aber wäre für Februar trotzdem krass. Bin heute noch meine Triathlonreferenzstrecke gefahren, um zu sehen was man im Winter verloren hat; leider 7 Minuten langsamer . Temperaturtechnisch war aber alles save, man muss nur mit Nierengurt fahren, da trotz der Thermolatzhose durch die gebückte Haltung beim RR fahren die Nieren nicht sauber abgedeckt sind. Bis morgen, mal sehen ob die Strecke gefällt und die Regionen bekannt sind..


----------



## roundround (15. Februar 2015)

Mein mtb fährt gerade nicht, aber eine runde Renner geht doch trotzdem. Aber warm eingepackt


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2015)

So ich melde mich von unserer Sonntagsausfahrt zurück. Wir waren letztendlich zu acht, für Februar, super . Pierre,Maik,Florian,Jens halt in zwei Wochen und Pierre schon´ mehr dein Fussgelenk, man kann nichts übers Knie brechen .

Es war eine zügige Ausfahrt ( 17,5km/h), da alle Beteiligten gut drauf waren . Die Ausfahrt von 34 km mit ca. 140 Hm führte in den Westen von Braunschweig. Ich hoffe euch hat die Ausfahrt gefallen und die Streckenführung war nach eurem Geschmack. Bilder werde ich in kürze hochladen. Bis ggf. Mittwoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2015)

So Bilder habe ich hochgeladen. Ich hoffe ihr seit gut getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (15. Februar 2015)

Martin, es war eine schöne zügige Runde. Ich hatte sogar 18.7km/h im Schnitt.


----------



## d-zorg (15. Februar 2015)

18er Schnitt? Im Februar? Ihr spinnt doch... ........... kleiner Scherz  
Man gut, dass ich nicht dabei war. 

Ich hab stattdessen für knapp zwei Stunden den Salzgitter Höhenzug bearbeitet (gefühlt 3 Tonnen Matsch bewegt). Das hat mir schon gereicht. Zur Zeit sind die Wege dort in der Kategorie "cremig" zu finden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2015)

*Danie*l, wir waren sicherlich zügig unterwegs, doch bei uns war der Untergrund überwiegend gefroren, also kein Matsch, der einen richtig bremst. Finde ich super, dass Du dein Training für die neue Saison auch aufgenommen hast. In zwei Wochen sei mal dabei.


----------



## d-zorg (15. Februar 2015)

Ich war nicht gänzlich untätig die letzten Wochen. Auch wenn es so aussieht.
Hin und wieder das Rad geschnappt und kurze Runden gedreht, um die Muskeln an ihre Aufgabe für den Sommer zu erinnern. 
Ansonsten ging es eher zum Langlauf in den Harz oder zu geschwindigkeitsmäßig strammen Wanderrunden mit Frauchen. Wird schon. Demnächst stell ich mir hier noch ein Spinning Rad hin. Dann kann ich unter der Woche regelmäßig Grundlagentraining machen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2015)

Das hört sich ja super an; der Ergeiz gepackt, vorne weg zu fahren. Würde mich freuen wenn Du in zwei Wochen dazustößt; ein Stadtkurs ohne Schlamm und viel Höhenmetern.


----------



## wildkrokus (15. Februar 2015)

Super ausgearbeitet Tour mit schönen Trails und das alles so Stadtnah, das schaft nur unser Oberhutzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2015)

Danke Rochus . Freue mich über die positive Resonanz; da sieht man der Aufwand lohnt. Bis in zwei Wochen, dann kompletter Stadtkurs.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (15. Februar 2015)

Hallihallo,

schön zu hören dass ihr  heut ne tolle ind spaßige tour genossen habt. Seid ja anscheinend alle top fit für die Jahreszeit 

Ich schliess mich kommenden Mittwoch gern wieder an die elm runde an.

Wir waren heute in thale auf dem rosstrappen-downhill unterwegs. 
Leicht matschig mit frostigem beigeschmack bei nebel. 
Ein Traum 

Wünsch allen noch nen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo *Matthias* schön dass Du heile geblieben bist, hatte mir vorletztes Jahr in Thale an den Rosstrappen ein Downhillrennen angeschaut. Downhill ist nicht meine Welt, kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, dass es Adrenalien pur ist, aber einige sind mit einem Speed da runter geballert , da muss man den Kopf abschalten, sonst bleibt es nicht nur bei Schürfwunden; lieber Krad heizen .
Mittwoch geht klar, aber *Pierre* wird vertretungsweise für *Jens* den Guide spielen, da gestern mein Navi zu Hause sein Geist aufgegeben hat ; werde ich die Woche einschicken und hoffe übernächstes Wochenende ist es wieder da .


----------



## coddatec (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass ich am Mittwoch auch wieder mal dabei bin.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2015)

Lars super , dann wären wir ja schon zu viert und wenn sich Markus, Bennet und paar andere noch aufraffen, noch mehr.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (16. Februar 2015)

Martin,

Ich hätte selbst nicht gedacht, das ich nach 8 Jahren Abstinenz mit weniger Angst und schneller als zuvor unterwegs sein würde.  Vor allem den kopf abschalten war früher mein Problem.  Ich gehe jetzt einfach sehr viel gewissenhafter  an die Vorbereitung wie z.B das Ablaufen der Strecke vor der ersten Abfahrt und dadurch das Erarbeiten von Sicherheit. 

Dazu komnt der wille immer besser zu werden, verschiedenste linien zu probieren. ..

Und Ich vertrete die Meinung-das letzte wirklich entscheidende Stück Sicherheit kann man sich nur erarbeiten wenn mann ans limit geht. Und das schöne ist...genau dieses limit setzt man sich immer selbst 

Aber du hast recht, das Niveau einiger völlig faszinierend gestörter ist atemberaubend ...irre schnell und vollkommen schmerzfrei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Februar 2015)

Euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch und viele Grüße aus Südtirol.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. Februar 2015)

Moin, wer ist morgen alles am Start? Möchte ungern allein sein!


----------



## coddatec (17. Februar 2015)

Ich bin dabei. Wird's ne Gaudi?


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2015)

Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (18. Februar 2015)

Ich bin raus. Ich geh ne Runde im Studio strampeln.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Februar 2015)

Okay! Dann aber die Länge! Bis später


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2015)

Mir gleich . Denk an dein Fußgelenk, im Juli stehen für dich Aufgaben an.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (18. Februar 2015)

Moin - muss mich ausklinken, sitz noch im Büro fest und das wird auch noch dauern 


Viel spass euch


----------



## marlinde (18. Februar 2015)

Ich kann heute nicht bei euch mitfahren.
Bin diese Woche bei Canyon in Koblenz


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Februar 2015)

So zurück! Leider hat mein Navi erst keinen Weg gehabt und dann nichts aufgezeichnet! Naja! Strecke ist die Winterrunde von Jens ( danke Jens) wir haben heute 2 Stunden 10 Minuten gebraucht! Laut Lars 14 und laut Bennet 14,4 Schnitt! Martin, Lars und Bennet vielen DANK für die Begleitung! War ein Gaudi 

Übrigens ich melde mich zurück! Der Fuß funzt wieder


----------



## coddatec (18. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auch wieder zurück.
14.0er Schnitt bei ziemlich cremigen, angetauten Böden. Jetzt wartet 'ne große Lasagne auf mich


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Februar 2015)

Melde mich auch mal zurück, mit dem Untergrund kann ich nur bestätigen, der hat schon gut gebremst War wieder eine super Ausfahrt, klare Luft und wolkenloser Himmel, bisschen nasskalt, waren an sich +1°, doch gefühlt fand ich es frischer. Bis nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Februar 2015)

Scheisse die Grippe hat mich erwischt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Februar 2015)

Ruh dich aus Pierre


----------



## coddatec (21. Februar 2015)

Gute Besserung und wie Jens schon sagt, ruhig angehen lassen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2015)

Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung, die Grippewelle scheint ja anzurollen , brauch ich ja gar nicht. Die Mittwochausfahrt wird dann wohl ausfallen. Ich hoffe ihr seit bald wieder fit.


----------



## Moga (21. Februar 2015)

Ich wäre Mittwoch da.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2015)

Halten wir Mittwoch weiterhin fest und schauen mal wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Moga (21. Februar 2015)

Guuuut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (21. Februar 2015)

Guuuut


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Februar 2015)

Hi Hi,

recht ruhig hier zur Zeit!
Was aber daran liegt, dass viele krank oder sogar verletzt sind
Tour Mail für Sonntag hat Martin versendet und die morgige Mittwochsrunde finde auch statt
Nur leider ohne mich, bin noch krank
Also ran Leute, Martin und Bennet freuen sich über Begleitung
Winterrund wie immer!


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2015)

Jens, leider füllt sich das Krankenlager ; bis jetzt bin ich von einer Erkältung verschont wurden .
Mittwoch, halt ggf. nur zu zweit, das Wetter bleibt trocken.
Sonntag sind wir zur Zeit zu siebt, also nur eine Gruppe, aber der Wettergott spielt mit, heiter bis wolkig, bei 1-8° .


----------



## coddatec (25. Februar 2015)

Ich warte auch nur darauf, dass es bei mir ankommt. Meine Große ist seit Samstag krank und verteilt ihre Bazillen in der Hütte. 
schau mer ma...
An alle im Krankenlager, gute Besserung  und bis bald, wenn ich zu euch stoße.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2015)

Heute kein MTB, Bennet fällt auch aus!
Es hat sich auch weiter keiner gemeldet, sollte also kein Problem sein.
Martin weiß auch bescheid.
Also bis nächste Woche, dann wieder mit mir, wohl etwas eingerostet.

Lars, mich hat auch Kim angesteckt, nur hat das bei der Ratte 3 Tage gedauert, bei mir 3 Wochen.
Kommt man meistens nicht drumherum, wenn die Kurzen krank sind.


----------



## marlinde (25. Februar 2015)

Melde mich für heute ab, bin in Ulm


----------



## coddatec (28. Februar 2015)

Wie erwartet hat's mich jetzt auch von den Socken geholt. Komme seit gestern morgen nicht mehr aus dem Bett raus.
So eine schai$$e!
Melde mich für morgen und nächsten Mittwoch schon mal ab.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2015)

Lars, gute Besserung
Voll die Seuche.....
Bei mir hat das 3 Wochen gedauert, so´n Scheiß


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2015)

Lars, auch von mir gute Besserung und ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder fit,  nicht dass Du auch drei Wochen was von der Erkrankung hast.
Wolfgang musste auch absagen, hat es auch auf einmal mit der Hüfte,  Jens wie bei dir. Morgen sind wir aber trotzdem zu acht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2015)

Alles gut, etwas Nase noch. 
Bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2015)

Grüße aus Lengerich. Martin das wäre ein Paradies für dich. Viele Flowtrails, keine Wurzeln oder Felsen. Eigentlich mehr was für Touren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2015)

Hallo *Florian*, da hast Du ja auch super Wetter gehabt , mal schauen wie es morgen in Braunschweig aussieht . Ich habe mir gerade das Revier bei Lengerich angeschaut, hat ja bei Bad Iburg etwa Elmniveau, leider nicht gerade um die Ecke; ca. 200 km von Braunschweig. Du kannst mir ja mal deinen Track von heute schicken.


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2015)

Mache ich wenn ich zuhause bin. Bei mir war es halt jetzt weil wir bei meiner Schwiegermutter sind. Hab halt leider das falsche Bike mit. Ist kein Endurogelände hier. Aber für das nächste mal weiß ich bescheid


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2015)

Den oder die Tracks würde ich auch nehmen.
200km fällt in mein WoMo Beuteschema.


----------



## schleppi (28. Februar 2015)

Jens ist kein Problem. Sind aber erstmal nur 15 km gewesen, da ich hier absolut keinen Plan hatte und mich erstmal etwas umschauen musste.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Februar 2015)

Lars gute Besserung! Lass dich pflegen!


----------



## coddatec (28. Februar 2015)

Danke Jungs für die Genesungswünsche. 
Pflegen lassen wäre gut, nur leider geht's Swantje genauso besch...eiden wie mir. Wenigstens fürs Wochenende hat die Schwiegermutter ausgeholfen und über den Tag die Kinder bespaßt. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht die prophezeien 3 Wochen brauche, um den Rotz wieder los zu werden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. März 2015)

Das hoffe ich auch Lars!
Große Scheiße wenn die kurzen fit sind und man selber dahinsiecht
Alles Gute euch zweien, wird schon


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. März 2015)

So wir sind zurück! Top Strecke Martin, super für die Grundlage! 
War mal wieder ein Gaudi mit den Jungs viel gelacht!
Gruß euer Lutscher Lothar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. März 2015)

Jep Pierre, sehe ich genauso
Lutscher Lothar is gut
Tourbeschreibung überlasse ich Martin, war wirklich cool
Fotos lade ich gleich hoch.

@all  
Mittwoch bin ich in München, bei unsere aantracht
Martin übernimmt


----------



## lary (1. März 2015)

War echt Super mit viel Spaß


----------



## MTBFrischling (1. März 2015)

Auch ich kann nur sagen: Klasse. Hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2015)

So der Guide meldet sich zurück. Erstmal Respekt, neun Mann, um diese Jahreszeit und bei der Wettervorhersage ; aber hatten ja mit dem Regen noch etwas Glück. Freut mich, dass euch die Streckenführung gefallen hat, obwohl der Untergrund und speziel meine Wiesenpfade in die Beine gingen , aber alle haben durchgehalten. Die Strecke hatte 35 km mit 210 Hm, bei reiner Fahrzeit von 2:27; 14,2 Schnitt, ok, die Saison hat erst begonnen. Meine Bilder habe ich auch hochgeladen, leider ein Großteil, versehendlich gelöscht; sorry. Jens, gut das Du auch ein Gruppenfoto gemacht hast. Mittwoch versuche ich zu übernehmen, das Wetter soll gut werden.
An das Krankenlager, allen gute Besserung und hoffentlich spätestens in zwei Wochen, ggf. könnte man dann eine Einsteigergruppe ins Leben rufen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. März 2015)

Ich war 10 Min. schneller
Komisch diese Garmin Dinger, ich hatte n Schnitt von 15,scheiß die Wand an

Martin, nur 5 Fotos, kommen da noch welche?


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2015)

Jens, habe versehendlich die anderen gelöscht, man sollte vorher kontrollieren ob alle Bilder auf dem Rechner sind und dann die Speicherkarte löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. März 2015)

hätte von mir sein können, der Fauxpas.......


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. März 2015)

*Jens*, es gut, dass wir uns ergänzen und Du auch Bilder machst , vorallem beim Hochladen von der Kamera denke ich noch, kontrolliere lieber und mach es dann doch nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. März 2015)

Zwei Fotos kann ich noch nachreichen, habe ich mit einem kostenlosen Wiederherstellungsprogramm retten können ; mit einem gekauften wären alle wieder darzustellen , aber knapp 40 Euro muss nicht sein.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. März 2015)

@Shampoo @Oberhutzel ich bin leider noch bei der Arbeit und deshalb gerade nicht so schlagfertig!
Aber ich lass mir für euch noch was einfallen!
Puddingbeine, dicke Backen selten so gelacht


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. März 2015)

Ich EDV-Legastheniker , konnte mit einem weiteren Programm alle Bilder retten , hier noch ein Nachtrag; Pierre kannst dich austoben. Bis vielleicht Mittwoch, Wetter wohl eher bescheiden.


----------



## DerFrieda (3. März 2015)

Hallo,

startet ihr morgen 18 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz Lutterspring? Welche Runde? Die Frostrunde oder die größere?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. März 2015)

Hallo Torsten, wenn wir fahren, starten wir von Lutterspring . Ich wäre am Start; sollte meine Arbeit mich zu stark fordern, würde ich gegen 16:30 Uhr hier ggf. noch absagen müssen. Wer wäre denn überhaupt noch dabei  und bei der Streckenlänge können wir das gerne am Startpunkt entscheiden, sollten wir ggf. auch vom Wetter abhängig machen, denn eigentlich ist kein Frost und damit lang.


----------



## Moga (3. März 2015)

Wenn das Wetter nicht zu kacke ist, wäre ich auch dabei. Will mal wieder ohne Auto kommen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. März 2015)

Ich bin leider in München!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. März 2015)

Pierre, wieso leider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. März 2015)

Weil ich auch gern geradelt wäre! Sonst freu ich mich natürlich auf München! Wird ein Gaudi!
Samstag RR?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. März 2015)

Joa, Wetter wird gut, mal sehen was anliegt. 
Bin mit Kim alleine, sollte aber klappen.


----------



## roundround (3. März 2015)

Was fahrt ihr denn so als übliche Rennradrunde?
Wie viele km, hm und Schnitt?
Ich lerne gerade noch


----------



## coddatec (3. März 2015)

Meine kürzesten Rennradtouren sind als Feierabendrunde 40km flach Richtung Vechelde oder Meine mit um 100-150hm und mit Ein- und Ausfahren aus BS liege ich je nach Form und Wind bei 26-30km/h.

Wenn's länger wird (60-70km) dann eher Richtung Asse, Elm oder SZ mit 300-500hm geht der Schnitt 1-2kmh runter.

Sobald es in der Gruppe Windschatten gibt, wird's länger und schneller, zb. eine Tour mit Jens und Martin 85km, 600hm, 30.0kmh Schnitt inkl. Ein- und Ausfahrt durch Braunschweig.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. März 2015)

Mit Samstag könnte man ins Auge fassen, muss aber Vormittag arbeiten; ich könnte wohl erst gegen 13 - 14 Uhr. *Nils* in der Gruppe RR fahren ist deutlich einfacher als MTB, denn diejenigen die an dem Tag besser drauf sind, dürfen im Wind fahren. Strecke könnte man ja noch zusammenstellen.
*Bennet* und *Torsten* morgen nun Elm.
*Pierre* und *Jens* viel Spaß in München.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2015)

13 -14 ist doch gut, dann ist es nicht mehr so kalt. 
Strecke kann ich machen, ne Runde um Hornburg - Schladen ist immer schön, wenig Verkehr, nicht so lange Anstiege und doch ein paar hm. 
Sind 60 - 70km ok?
Startpunkt wäre mir egal, BS geht, sehr gut liegt Sickte......


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. März 2015)

Klingt gut!


----------



## roundround (4. März 2015)

Am Samstag habe ich keine Zeit.  Samstag 15.30 habe ich einen Termin. 

Aber in Zukunft versuche ich auch mal wieder mehr dabei zu sein.


----------



## DerFrieda (4. März 2015)

Ja schöner Mist. Bike ist im Auto aber ich komme nicht von der Arbeit los....!

...klappt bestimmt irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2015)

Hallo *Torsten* halt nächsten Mittwoch unter Leitung von Jens oder halt mal Sonntags . Bei mir hättes geklappt, da aber *Bennet* wohl auch die Grippe ereilt  und *Normen* auch Arbeitsstress hat , werde ich eine Runde laufen, muss ich eh intensivieren.
*Jens* bau eine Strecke für Samstag zusammen und wir starten um 14 Uhr bei Dir; 60 - 70 km am Anfang ist doch o.K. und danach nee leckere Cola . Ich werde wohl meine Alu-Trek-Trainingsrad nehmen.


----------



## marlinde (4. März 2015)

ich melde mich für heute auch ab
werde stattdessen weiter mein lauftraining intensivieren


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2015)

Melden sich ja alle ab.
Gruß aus M, Samstag 14 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2015)

Jens und Pierre viel Spaß in München , doch trotz mehr als 8000 Braunschweiger Daumen in der Bayernhochburg wird es kein Wunder geben.


----------



## roundround (4. März 2015)

Und im TV kommt Gladbach gegen Offenbach


----------



## coddatec (4. März 2015)

Wegen Samstag hätte ich auch bock, meine Grippe legt sich langsam, dass sollte bis dahin wieder in Ordnung sein. Würde mich nur eher in dem Windschatten aufhalten, 100% fit bin ich noch nicht.
Ich klär das Zuhause nochmal ab, bin am Freitag schon in "Peine West" auf nem Konzert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. März 2015)

Bin Samstag dabei! München ist ein Gaudi! Tolle Atmosphäre!


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2015)

Super, wären wir ggf. zu viert ; mit dem Wetter werden wir Glück haben 10-11°, wolkig , leider Wind 14 km/h aus Südwest . Jens hast Du was zusammengebaut, wenn ja ,könntest Du uns den Track zuschicken, damit Du nicht nur im Wind fahren musst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. März 2015)

Noch nicht Martin, bin ja auch erst um 16 Uhr in BS eingetroffen.
Den Track schicke ich dir gerne, wird so ähnlich wie die Runde die wir mit Lars gefahren sind.
Lars, schön das die Seuche bei dir schneller erledigt ist. Prima wenn du es am Samstag schaffst.


----------



## coddatec (5. März 2015)

Ja, bin auch froh, das es so gut gegangen ist.
Heute war ich schon mal auf einer Testrunde mit dem Renner unterwegs. 50km durch den Norden von bs und alles soweit ok, auch wenn's keine Rekordzeit war.

Dann sehen wir uns am Samstag, 14 Uhr in Sickte. Bin dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. März 2015)

Gut so Lars, freu mich


----------



## coddatec (6. März 2015)

Jetzt wo ich das RR mal wieder rausgekramt habe, hätte ich glatt Lust, zur Saisonmitte (18.07.) mal die Adlerrunde von Goslar aus mitzufahren: http://www.rsv-adler.de/mediapool/54/540354/data/Flyer-1-2015.pdf

Die 110km- oder 150km-Runde sollte mit etwas Vorbereitung machbar sein. Hätte von euch auch jemand Lust, mitzufahren?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. März 2015)

Joa, warum nicht?
Wann sind denn Ferien?
Wegen Urlaub und so.


260 km - ca. 4500 hm (Club-4000-Marathon).......
Das aber ne Ansage


----------



## coddatec (6. März 2015)

Ja, der dicke Marathon geht schon (fast) in die Klasse Alpenbrevet bzw. Ötztaler Marathon. Das wäre auch nix für mich...

Ferien beginnen in NDS übrigens am 23.07. also eine Woche später.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. März 2015)

Können wir ja morgen mal drüber quatschen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2015)

*Jens*, erst mal Danke für den Track , hast eine schöne Strecke zusammengestellt, mit einem stetigen auf und ab und zu Beginn werden wir Gegenwind haben. Bis morgen um 14 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. März 2015)

Finde ich besser, erst Gegenwind und dann Rückenwind. 
War Absicht


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2015)

War richtig so. Fahre doch mit der Carbonfeile; 8,5 bar auf dem Kessel.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. März 2015)

Dann drück ich auch noch was rein
Hab ja morgen Vormittag Zeit bei Sonnenschein mal die Räder zu Pflegen.


----------



## MTBFrischling (7. März 2015)

Moin zusammen, 
hat am Montag zufällig jemand Urlaub und Lust auf ne kleine Runde? Ich wollte das gute Wetter nutzen und eine Runde durch den Oder drehen...


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. März 2015)

Jens noch mal besten Dank für die Tour , war eine super Ausfahrt mit euch und besten Dank für Speis und Trank, immer wieder, damit Berlin kommen kann.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. März 2015)

Dank zurück Martin, super Zug, 38 km/h im Wind vorne
Das soll dir erst mal wer nachmachen
Wir durften über 50km lutschen........

@all 
So Leute, der Winter ist vorbei, Seasons open
Am Mittwoch werden die ersten Trails ausprobiert, Starpunkt Freibad Hemkenrode
Strecke denke ich mir noch aus, Schlusspunkt wird der Trail oberhalb von Destedt sein......
Lecker lecker sach ich nur!
Daniel, Markus, Henning und Co. was geht bei Euch??
Wie immer 18 Uhr, kurze Hose Holzgewehr


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. März 2015)

Moin, von meiner Seite aus auch noch Dank und Anerkennung für Martin und Jens!
Wenn das die Einstandsrunde war will ich nicht in zwei Monaten mitfahren dann platzen bestimmt die Beine!
Aufgrund des Gruppenzwangs geh ich heut auch ne Runde laufen!
Bis Mittwoch


----------



## schleppi (8. März 2015)

So nun hab ich es auch mal geschafft. Den Track dazu gibts per Mail, nachdem ich nun festgestellt habe wie man ihn bei Runtastic runterladen kann. Jens, Martin an euch beide geht er definitiv gleich raus, wenn ihn sonst noch jemand haben möchte, dann einfach anschreiben. Die Tour selber war in Lengerich Westfalen, im Teutoburger Wald. Leider hat mein blödes Handy nur einen Track aufgenommen, den Sonntagstrack nach Bad Iburg mochte es irgendwie nicht. Der Teutoburger Wald ist dort sehr Elm ähnlich, also mehr was für Touren ohne großen Technikanteil, viel Matsch und keine Wurzeln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2015)

Hallo *Florian*, nochmal besten Dank für den Track , werde ich mir heute nachmittag mal genauer anschauen. Nach dem Video würde ich auch sagen, Elm und Oderwald und die kurvige Abfahrt zum Canyon von Lengerich kam doch super rüber, top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. März 2015)

Danke Florian, schau mir den Track auch nachher an
Das Video kommt gut rüber.
Gut so, Pierre, von nix kommt nix


----------



## d-zorg (8. März 2015)

Was momentan geht?
War zwei Tage im Harz an diesem Wochenende.  Solange man nicht zu hoch fährt, ist auch schon alles weitestgehend schneefrei und teils sogar richtig trocken. Insgesamt war es gut zu fahren. Aber über den Winter ganz schon Körner gelassen.
Diese Woche steht Bike-Check an. Wird ca. eine Woche weg sein, das gute Stück. Außerdem bin ich am Mittwoch Abend ohnehin verhindert... 

Viel Spaß euch am Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. März 2015)

Na dann...


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2015)

*Jens* ich bin dabei , Wetter soll top werden und ich bin gespannt, was Du zusammen baust. *Florian* habe mir den Track angeschaut. Die kurvige Bergabpassage in deinem Video, war dass der Steinbruch im Kleefeld "Canyon" bei Kilometer 12?


----------



## roundround (8. März 2015)

Für die Mittwoch runde ist es noch zu dunkel ohne Licht für mich.

Eben auf schmalen Reifen zum Elm und zurück. 55km und herrliche Sonne. Langsam verstehe ich warum Rennrad geil ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2015)

*Nils*, es ist noch mal geiler, wenn Du in der Gruppe fährst mit den richtigen Jungs, wie am Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (8. März 2015)

Moin Männers,

bereite mich gerade aufm Hannover 1/2 Marathon vor...Habe übern Winter das laifen für mich entdeckt. Muss mal schauen, ob ich das zeitig hinbekomme. Diesen Mitwoch bin ich raus, da ich am Bodensee auf einer Schulung bin.


----------



## roundround (8. März 2015)

Muss ich mal testen. 

Wie schnell wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2015)

Am Samstag hatten wir auf 65 km und ca. 450 Hm einen knappen 30er Schnitt, aber bei wechselnder Führungsarbeit ist sicherlich in zwei Monaten mehr drin und je mehr dabei sind desto weniger fährt man im Wind, schöner Belgischer Kreisel .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. März 2015)

Nils, RR ist schon geil und Martin hat vollkommen Recht.
Hennig, Laufen ist die Mutter aller Ausdauer! Bis H is noch Zeit, ich bereite mich seit Montag auf den HM in B vor
Bekomm das aber hin, nur nicht mit neuem Weltrekord. 
Du wirst es merken, auch wenn man mal etwas länger nicht auf dem Rad war, durch das Lauftraining wir das Radeln zur easy Nummer, es sei denn Martin latscht rein oder ich hab lahme Beine.....


----------



## roundround (8. März 2015)

Allein fährt man ja immer im Wind.

Mein Hauptproblem sind aber die Anstiege, da bin ich noch nicht fit.


----------



## schleppi (8. März 2015)

Ja Martin ist richtig, km 12 kommt hin. Wenn wir das nächste mal da sind fahre ich gleich in die Richtung und dann weiter bis Tecklenburg usw. Wobei das berg ab ist geprahlt grins ich würde es leicht abfallende weg nennen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2015)

Na ja *Florian*, leicht abfallend ist glaube ich auch geschönt . Deine Naviaufzeichnung sagt ca. 60 Hm auf 500m bis max. 25% Gefälle; Downhiller .


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. März 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Allein fährt man ja immer im Wind.


Nils da gebe ich dir Recht, aber alleine deutlich langsamer  und bei den Anstiegen fährt man ein Tempo was alle fahren können.


----------



## schleppi (8. März 2015)

Für mich ist das entspanntes Berg ab fahren . Ich sag ja ich hab mich geärgert das ich das scott mitgenommen habe. Zu viel Federweg für das was es da gibt. Nächstes mal nehme ich mein Hardtail mit, das ist auch mehr für Touren gebaut und nicht fürs runter ballern


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. März 2015)

Hi Hi,

na alle aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht
Ein paar von uns sind den Winter durchgefahren, dafür Dank und Respekt
Nichts desto trotz ist der Winter vorbei, wir starten wie gewohnt in die neue Saison und dazu gehört die Mittwochsrunde.
Treffpunkt wie immer um 18 Uhr, diesmal in Hemkenrode.
Die Strecke ist bewusst einfach gehalten und bietet 28km mit 500hm Spaß.
Davon sind rund 5km Trails, über die ich nicht viel sagen kann, da ich krankheitsbedingt nicht im Elm Laufen war.
Erfahrungsgemäß müsste alles gut befahrbar sein.
Also gebt euch n Ruck, die Strecke ist wirklich einfach
Denkt bitte an die Funzel.

LG
Jens

Florian, bist ja um viele kleine Krümelspuren drumrum gefahren
Die Ecke sieht gut aus, da geht viel viel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (9. März 2015)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich wollte morgen vormittag nochmal zu einer Runde RR aufbrechen, 50km / 2h, vermutlich eher flach, wäre aber grundsätzlch flexibel, was die Route angeht.
Wer möchte, darf gerne mit und ein wenig Windschattenfahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. März 2015)

Moin Lars,

muss leider arbeiten, sonst immer gerne.
Bist du online, kann ich dich am Telefon erwischen?


----------



## roundround (9. März 2015)

Hier!
Ich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. März 2015)

Lars, Volltreffer......
Vielleicht hat ja Nils Zeit
Nicht wundern Nils, hatte grade mit Lars gesprochen


----------



## coddatec (9. März 2015)

Cool Nils, wollen wir um 9:30Uhr los?
Runde mach ich dann noch fertig.

Flach durch den Nordwesten oder einmal über den Elm? Ich hab zu beidem Lust.


----------



## roundround (9. März 2015)

Von mir aus Nordwesten. 
9.30 ist auch gut!
wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## coddatec (9. März 2015)

Dann lass uns an der Okerbrücke Neustadtring - Wendenring treffen.

Tour für morgen:
http://m.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vorbemzqjjvibxll


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2015)

*Lars* und *Nils* viel Spaß morgen und ich hoffe ihr bleibt trocken, denn ab 10 Uhr leichter Regen möglich . Mit dem Wind habt ihr Glück, der kommt aus dem Westen, also nur Seitenwind 9-11Km/h.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. März 2015)

Von mir auch viel Spaß und schön aufpassen
Nasse Straßen und RR ist nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (9. März 2015)

Check. Bin da


----------



## roundround (10. März 2015)

Erst nass und kalt und ein bischen zu schnell für mich, der Rückweg lief dann etwas hakelig und langsamer. Kraft einteilen muss ich noch lernen.


----------



## coddatec (10. März 2015)

Kein Problem, das wird schon.
Wir waren gut 60km unterwegs, für Nils mit der Anfahrt sicher fast 70 km.
Schnitt war nach meinem GPS 26,4kmh.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2015)

*Lars* und *Nils* Hut ab , bei dem Wetter mit dem RR los ; ich wäre wohl aufs MTB umgestiegen oder wäre gelaufen oder noch besser Sauna. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch bei trockenem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. März 2015)

Etwas durcheinander unser Martin
Lars & Nils haben sich das heute angetan, krass bei dem Wetter
Respekt


----------



## roundround (10. März 2015)

War nur 30 Minuten von oben nass 

Danach habe ich die Suppe von Lars Hinterrad abbekommen.
Bei mir 65km auf der Uhr, Schnitt etwas geringer wegen der Fahrt durch die Stadt.
Ein paar Streckenabschnitte waren etwas holperig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. März 2015)

*Jens* habe ich berichtigt . Bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. März 2015)

Die Mittwochrunde ist wieder zurück, alle gut durchgekommen
Wir waren zu 7, nicht schlecht würde ich sagen
28km 500hm 14,5er Schnitt, ein paar Trails und saftiger Boden

@all  
Denkt an Sonntag, Martin hat wieder was leckeres gebastelt und läd um 
9 Uhr an der Roten Wiese zum Frühsport.
Würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen, is immer ne Gaudi


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. März 2015)

*Jens*, hast wieder eine schöne Strecke zusammengebaut   und die Trails waren z.T. besser zu befahren als die Schotteranstiege . Ich hatte leider wieder z.T. Orientierungsverlust an machen Stellen, im Dunkeln ist leider alles Schwarz . Am Besten war der Trail zurück mit der Kombination Schlamm und Blätter, wie geteert und gefedert, Null Vortrieb. So bis Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. März 2015)

Orientierungsverlust ist gut......
Bin alles aus dem Kopf gefahren, hab nur aufs Navi geguckt um den letzten Trail nicht zu verpassen
Das waren aber nur 200m die etwas, na sagen wir mal, ein kleinwenig zäh waren


----------



## coddatec (11. März 2015)

Jens, hast eine schöne Runde ausgearbeitet. War mal weiter schon ein paar Trails zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. März 2015)

Melde mich von Martins Spaß am Sonntag zurück.
War wie immer ne Gaudi
Schöne Runde mit saftigen, teils schlammigen Passagen und natürlich Martins
Lieblings Untergrund, die Wiesentrails
Trotz leichtem Regen waren wir zu acht, sehr geil Männer
Mir hats riesigen Spaß gemacht, fühle mich pudelwohl, jetzt ein bis zwei Sportgetränke
Stecken Details wird sicher Martin noch angeben.
Ich kann allen die nicht mit waren, nur raten mal mitzukommen, ihr verpasst was!

@all
Mittwoch wird das Wetter wohl viel besser sein und ich baue uns eine Runde durch den Elm zusammen.
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Steinbruch Evessen.
Daten zur Strecke kommen noch, muss mir erst noch was ausdenken, wird aber an der Südseite entlang
gehen, wegen Sonne und so

Schönen Restsonntag und Prost
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2015)

*Jens*, danke für die Blumen  , kann ich für deine Mittwochsausfahrten nur zurückgeben, keiner kennt sich besser aus in deinem Revier . Für den nächsten Mittwoch muss ich leider mal schwänzen, da ich in der Kinosondervorstellung im Cinemax " Pedal The World" bin; hat ja auch was mit dem Rad zu tun, Weltumradelung.
Zur unser Ausfahrt von heute, Jens wir waren zu neunt, trotz des Wetter, top , obwohl wir noch Glück hatten, da meist die Nässe von unter kam. Auf der Strecke im Osten von Braunschweig haben wir 38 km mit ca. 240 Hm auf über 12 km Trails und Wiesenpfade zurückgelegt. Die Trails waren aber noch gut fahrbar, nur haben sie wie meine Wiesenpfade, Körner gekostet und den Schnitt auf 14 km/h gedrückt, aber alle super durchgehalten und im Sommer für euch alles easy, da rollt das Rad von selbst. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt findet ihr auf meiner Seite und es freut mich, dass meine Ausfahrten gefallen.


----------



## Luisfigo (15. März 2015)

Wie  von Jens schon beschrieben war es sehr geilIch liebe deine WiesentrailsDanke Martin


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. März 2015)

@Oberhutzel 
Auch von meiner Seite es war sehr "nett" heute! Bin gern bei euren Touren dabei! Ist immer ein Gaudi! Danke nochmal für die zeitraubende Vorbereitung! Ist ja nicht selbstverständlich das du und auch Jens Touren für uns vorbereitet!


----------



## coddatec (15. März 2015)

Moin zusammen,

Schon mal als Merker für den Kalender:
Am 19.4 würde ich mal wieder eine traillastige Tagestour im Deister angehen.

Nach den Erfahrungen bei der letzten Tour ist der Plan, das wieder mehrere Trails in Angriff genommen werden, aber (fast) jeder Trail zweimal angegangen wird, einmal so dass jede Schlüsselstelle vor der Durchfahrt gesichtet wird und jeder einzeln durchfährt (ggf. mit Situationskritik / -lob) und ein zweites Mal am Stück.

Die genaue Route hab ich noch nicht, aber es wird wieder ähnlich werden wie beim letzen Mal, also technisch anspruchsvoller und ruppiger/wurzeliger als im Elm, und um 800-1000hm und 25-30km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (15. März 2015)

Deister  Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss bin ich dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2015)

Na *Lars*, nach meinen Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr , lass ich dass mit dem Deister noch etwas sacken. *Florian* das ist ja mehr was für dich.
Besten Dank an alle für die positive Resonanz meiner Ausfahrt . Es freut, wenn alle auf ihre Kosten gekommen sind und der Aufwand sich lohnt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. März 2015)

Lars, wenn ich am 19.04 da bin, dann komme ich mit
Los Martin du auch, bist ja jetzt im Bilde was uns da erwartet und diesmal mit Fully


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2015)

*Jens* stimmt, Ladys only und Ü 30 ; mal schauen, mit Fully und verstellbare Sattelstütze ,könnte man es als alter Mann vielleicht nochmal wagen, aber ein Abflug vor der Triahlonsaison wäre halt nicht so prickelnd .


----------



## coddatec (15. März 2015)

Der letzte, den wir damals gefahren sind, war übrigens das "Barbiegrab"


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2015)

Der Trailname ist auch nicht schlecht , hört sich alles locker flockig an, war es aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. März 2015)

Barbiegrab? Na Bravo, geiler Name
Passender wäre, nix für alte Männer, oder lass das Hardtail zu Hause


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2015)

, da ist was dran.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. März 2015)

Sonnenschein am Mittwoch
Start wie bereits angedeutet um 18 Uhr am Steinbruch in Evessen.
31km mit rund 600hm
Los raus aus der Höhle und ab in den Elm....

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (17. März 2015)

... ich bin am mittwoch nicht dabei, da beruflich in frankfurt ...


----------



## DerFrieda (17. März 2015)

...für mich falls ich es denn diemal schaffe. Wo ist ih Evessen der Steinbruch?

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. März 2015)

Hallo Torsten,

den Markmorgen in Evessen ganz hoch fahren, man kommt automatisch auf einen Parkplatz,
der genau vor dem Steinbruch liegt.
Zur Sicherheit mal Google Earth bemühen
Geht´s etwas genauer als "falls ich es schaffe"?
Bis jetzt hat noch keiner zugesagt
Wenn keiner zusagt, schwinge ich mich auf den Renner


----------



## DerFrieda (17. März 2015)

Hallo Jens,

...etwas genauer ist...ich weiß es nicht. 
Kann ich Dir erst morgen gegen Mittag sagen. Sorry, hab soviel mit der Arbeit zutun....


----------



## coddatec (17. März 2015)

Jens, ich bin dabei und bringe vermutlich auch den Wildkrokus mit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. März 2015)

Alles ok Torsten, Lars und Rochus sind am Start
Wenn du da bist bist du da und wenn nicht dann nicht
18:05 Uhr ist Abflug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (18. März 2015)

Moin,
ihr scheint eine fleißige Truppe zu sein...
Ich komme aus Calberlah und würde gerne heute mit euch die Runde fahren, falls ich darf. Wie macht ihr das mit der Dunkelheit, Lampen drauf?
Gruß Eugen


----------



## d-zorg (18. März 2015)

Hallo Eugen,
da hast du ja doch eine recht weite Anreise. Aber trotzdem... schließ dich gern an.  Wir beißen nicht. 
Schau dir unsere Truppe einfach mal an und wenn es dir gefällt, komm einfach regelmäßig mit dazu.

Solange die Mittwochstouren im Dunkeln enden, ist Lampe Pflichtausstattung. Zumindest vorn. Ob du eine Lenkerlampe oder Helmlampe nutzt (oder beides), bleibt dir selbst überlassen. Rücklicht ist sinnvoll, wenn mal ein paar wenige Meter Straße in der Tour vorkommen. Je nach Streckenlänge, die Jens plant, dauert die Runde im Schnitt bis 20:30...21:00 Uhr. Während der hellen Jahreszeit kann man die Lampen dann auch zuhause lassen.

Ich bin heute nicht dabei. Hole heute erst wieder mein Rad aus Ilsenburg ab (hoffentlich).


----------



## coddatec (18. März 2015)

Hi Eugen,

Jeder ist herzlich willkommen, wie d-zorg schon geschrieben hat, bis Mitte / Ende April ist eine helle Lampe (also keine 2xAA-Aldi-Funzel  ) zum Tourenende sinnig/nötig, da wir auch einige Trails auch im dunkeln fahren und die Touren meißt bis 20:30Uhr+-X gehen.

Bist Du heute dabei?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. März 2015)

Alles gesagt, komm vorbei und bring ne Funzel mit. 
Bist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## jojo46 (18. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich setze heute alles in Bewegung um dabei zu sein und wenn die Erde nicht untergeht dann werde ich da sein. 
Mit dem Licht auch kein Problem, gut dass ich versäumt habe meine alte Sigma Funzel im Herbst bei Ebay zu verkaufen, das war bestimmt Vorahnung ;-)) Akku Rücklicht müsste ich auch noch haben.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. März 2015)

Alle wieder heile zurück von der wirklich spaßigen Mittwochsrunde!
Wie angekündigt waren es 31,2 km mit 585 hm, Schnitt 15,6....
Das lasse ich mal so stehen, denn ich finde das schon stramm
Waren schöne Trails bei, zum Teil auch bergauf mit saftigem Untergrund, im Allgemeinen 
aber schon gut trocken.
Wir waren zu fünft, dafür danke an meine Begleiter
Und nun den BVB mit nem Sportgetränk

LG
Jens


----------



## jojo46 (18. März 2015)

An dieser Stelle Danke an Jens für eine schöne Runde. Im Dunkeln schmale Trails runter donnern war für mich eine neue Erfahrung, ich brauche für nächstes Mal eindeutig mehr Licht . Mal schauen evtl. klappt es in den nächsten Wochen noch mal. Hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht und ihr seit schon verrückte Truppe. Ein Vorteil hat es im Dunkeln zu fahren, man hat die Trails für sich allein, abgesehen von Kröten und Rehe.
Also bleibt gesund und bis zum nächsten mal.

LG
Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. März 2015)

So vom Kino zurück, sehenswerte Doku über eine Weltumradelung, bei 18000km, 14 Platten und nur zwei Ketten . Ich habe am Sonntag meine erste Kette für dieses Jahr gekillt. 
*Jens* da habt ihr ja ordentlich Gas gegeben, war Rochus wieder nicht zu bremsen oder haben Eugen und Torsten euch gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. Ich habe mein Renner noch ein bischen ausgeführt und meine Beine ein wenig brennen lassen, bin nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. März 2015)

Es war nur Eugen mit, Torsten war nicht da. 
Eugen ist schon gut drauf, aber rate mal wer den Schnitt hochgeschraubt hat.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2015)

*Pierre* gab mir ein Tip , Christian war der fünfte Mann . Da hat unser Jugendbergrennfahrer vom Kyffhäuser euch gezeigt wie man ordentlich den Elm hoch kachelt ; das war ein guter Einstand für Eugen. Eugen so fahren wir aber nicht immer, waren gestern gerade mal die Schnellen zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lary (19. März 2015)

Ich bin unschuldig


----------



## DerFrieda (22. März 2015)

...für die Zukunft werde ich einfach Mittwochs da sein.....ohne "Anmeldung". 
Terminlich ist es echt ein Problem. Müsst dann nicht auf mich warten und ich erzeuge keine "falsche" Erwartung.

Sorry, wenn ihr auf mich gewartet habt.

Torsten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. März 2015)

Moin Torsten, dass ist kein Problem, wir sind ja kein Verein.
Es hatten sich im Vorab schon genug gemeldet zum Mitfahren
Jetzt wo der Winter vorbei ist, wird das unangemeldete Auftauchen kein Problem sein,
doof nur wenn du auftauchst und dann keiner da ist. Auf blauen Dunst fahre ich nicht, dann 
gehe ich laufen oder sitzte auf dem Renner.

@all 
Am Mittwoch fahren wir durch den Ostelm, 31km mit 500hm.
Eher eine leichte Tour, passend zum Saisonstart
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen.


----------



## marlinde (22. März 2015)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/nordtour/Mountainbike-Trail-im-Deister,nordtour6488.html


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2015)

Jens, Ostelm ist immer super , letztes Jahr im März war es staubtrocken wie im Sommer, wird Mittwoch wohl etwas cremiger, da leider etwas Regen von oben, aber Plusgrade. Heute morgen ( -1°) mit dem Renner im Elm, z.T. etwas Eis auf der Strasse und nach 2:30 waren die Füsse durch. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2015)

*Markus*; Technikkurs, ggf. am 19.4.15 im Deister unter Anleitung von Lars . Sollte ich dabei sein, bin ich wohl für die Sequenzen zuständig " so sollte man es nicht machen".


----------



## marlinde (22. März 2015)

Martin - ja hatte ich schon gelesen den Termin am 19.4.

Bin Mittwoch nicht dabei da schon im Flieger nach Dubai - am 19.4. klappt es leider auch nicht da ich meine Frau vom Flughafen abholen darf, sie kommt später als ich zurück ...

Schade bekomme es im Moment terminlich nicht auf die Reihe mit euch 

Bin aber trotzdem nicht untätig - bin im Februar und März schon 130 km gelaufen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. März 2015)

Martin, wenn die Mädels da klarkommen, dann kommen wir auch klar im Deister
Nur etwas langsamer als die junge Garde. 
Dafür müssen die sich etwas strecken wenn du bergauf vorne Druck machst


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2015)

*Markus* schade ; aber lass das deine Fraun nicht lesen " ... vom Flughafen abholen muss", besser "darf" .
Mit dem Laufen bist Du mir einiges voraus, muss ich im März bis Mai noch dran arbeiten , aber schon 40 km im Wasser gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. März 2015)

Als das Mädel im Dreck lag, habe ich gleich an Pierre und mich gedacht . Ja, bergauf ist cooler.

Das die Frauen da klar kommen, ist ja kein Wunder, heißt noch "Lady only".


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. März 2015)

Eigentlich hatte ich nur an unseren Endo Künstler gedacht, bei dem Mädel im Dreck.......
Ü30 hat ja auch gut zu uns gepasst


----------



## coddatec (22. März 2015)

Schade, vom Handy ist das Video nicht abrufbar


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. März 2015)

19.4.? Im Deister? Ich weiß noch nicht! Wer ist bis jetzt alles dabei?


----------



## Moga (22. März 2015)

19.4 sieht bei mir auch doof. Ist genau vor den Abiarbeiten...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. März 2015)

Is ja noch hin!
Der Deister ist auch gerne schlammig, und somit sollte das Wetter schon passen. 
Ist ja nicht grade gleich um die Ecke der Huckel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (23. März 2015)

Mittwoch bin ich dabei.

Was den Deister angeht, im Moment gibt es nur zwei Zusagen der Art "Wenn nichts anderes dazwischen kommt", also mal sehen, wir die zusagen sich entwickeln.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. März 2015)

Lars, ist ja noch etwas hin!
Wie gesagt, bei Sauwetter fahre ich nicht 150km in den Deister, wenn es passt bin ich natürlich mit dabei
Freue mich auf Mittwoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2015)

Bin Mittwoch auch dabei und Peter hat bei mir auch zugesagt.


----------



## jojo46 (23. März 2015)

Moin Zusammen,
Mittwoch bin ich in München arbeiten. 19 Aprilsage ich auch schon mal ab, da ist krückenlaufen angesagt. Ich hoffe bis dahin noch eine Runde mitkommen zu können.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## jojo46 (23. März 2015)

Ich war aber gestern fleissig, 8 Runden (je 2km) Volldampf am Gifhorner Katzenberg und 24 km An.- und Abreise. Hier Streckenprofil einer Runde...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. März 2015)

Ich glaube da ist auch ein Bekannter von mir mitgefahren, wenn das ein Rennen war


----------



## coddatec (23. März 2015)

Jens, wenn's schifft, nem ich den Weg  zum Deister auch nicht auf mich.
Das Wetter sollte schon passen.

Terminlich ist der 19.4. neben dem Osterwochenende bis Mitte Mai einer der wenigen freien Wochenendtage bei mir. Wenn's an den Tag zu wenig Mitfahrer werden, lässt sich spontan ja immernoch umplanen auf einen späteren Termin.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2015)

Hallo *Eugen*,
da hast Du ja am Sonntag richtig Gas gegeben, wenn dein Puls in den anderen sieben Runden auch so war; Hut ab , über 175 Puls im Schnitt, wäre bei mir im Entwicklungsbereich und das trainiere ich zur dieser Jahreszeit noch nicht und bei 186 ist max. Du kannst ja mal die Koordinaten für den Startpunkt per google earth geben, 80 m ü.N.N. in der Heide schon ganz gut.
*Jens* und *Lars,* der Deister bei Regen wird wahrscheinlich noch spaßiger für mich . Ich denke nur an die Wurzeltrails.


----------



## Jensen4711 (25. März 2015)

@ jojo

Ist das der Katzenberg bei Hillerse?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. März 2015)

Die Mittwochsrunde ist wieder zurück!
6 Mann vom "harten Kern"
Danke für die Begleitung, obwohl der "harte Kern" immer verlässlich am Start ist
Wie angekündigt 31km mit 500hm und einem 15er Schnitt!
Relativ trocken, nur unser spezial Verbindungstrail war wieder erste Sahne
Die Runde selbst ist meiner Meinung nach eine der besten, kommt einem wie ein einziger Trail vor

LG
Jens

@all
Denkt an den Sonntag, Martin hat uns mit Sicherheit wieder was cooles gebastelt
Ist immer lustig und "meistens" ein angenehmes Tempo, so dass auch weniger trainierte Spaß haben
Also bis Sonntag, es lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. März 2015)

*Jens*, war wieder ein super Ausfahrt und Ostelm ist tatsächlich gefühlt ein Trail , hat wieder voll Bock gebracht mit den Jungs auf den Trails im Dunkeln Gas zu geben. Die Trails waren außer paar kurze Abschnitte staub trocken und die schlammigen Passagen waren mit durchdrehenden Reifen zu meistern. Bis Sonntag mit Neuland und paar Wiesentrails .


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. März 2015)

So *Eugen*, lass uns nicht dumm sterben, wo liegt nun der Katzenberg bei Gifhorn. Jensen4711 hat schon ein Tip abgegeben


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. März 2015)

*Jensen4711*, ich schätze der Katzenberg ist das Waldstück im Zentrum von Gifhorn mit dem Müllerturm, war ich noch nicht. Koordinaten nach google earth .
Müller-Turm: 52°28'47.49"N 10°33'14.78"E


----------



## Jensen4711 (26. März 2015)

Ok,

ich dachte halt zwischen Hillerse und Didderse an der Oker entlang.
Schade, wäre für mich gut zu erreichen.
Vielleicht erfahren wir es ja noch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

Nur falls mal die Rede vom weißen Schlafanzug sein sollte.......


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2015)

*Jens*, ich hatte gedacht, Pierre hat die Thrombosestrümpfe von seiner Oma ausgeliehen ; halt Sparfuchs, statt teuere Kompressionsstrümpfe zu kaufen; machen aber ein schlankes Knie, leuchten schön im Dunkeln und passen zur Federgabel.
Sonntag zu siebt . Wettertechnisch leider nicht so prall.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

Wer kommt den noch außer dem harten Kern?
Wetter wird geil, Wind und Regen


----------



## roundround (27. März 2015)

Wenn mein Hals besser wird bin ich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

Nils alte Säge, dann sieh mal zu, dass dein Hals was Gutes bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2015)

*Nils*, schön Kamille gurgeln.
*Jens*, fest sind neben dir, Christian, Pierre, Marcel, Thore, Maik und der Guide, ggf. Falk.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

Maik & Falk??


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. März 2015)

Geile Sau der Typ mit den weißen Beinlingen! Der traut sich was!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

......hab ich was übersehen auf dem Foto


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2015)

Pierre stimmt. Jens, habe dir eine Mail geschickt, damit Du deinen Verteiler mal erweiterst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2015)

Mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2015)

... der mit den Gamaschen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

Ich habe mich eigentlich auf die geile Sau bezogen, die die man nicht sieht


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. März 2015)

Mobbing vom feinsten beim harten Kern! Coole Truppe euch muss man einfach lieben! Bis Sonntag bei bestem Wetter


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

Martin, ich werde Falk mit einbauen
Pierre, Pussy


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. März 2015)

Ich hab ne neue Signatur!!!!!!!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2015)




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2015)

Ich auch.


----------



## jojo46 (27. März 2015)

Hallo,
melde mich von der Dienstreise zurück. 
Katzenberg liegt mitten in Gifhorn und hat diese Koordinaten:
*52°28'47.9"N 10°33'15.0"E*

Sonntag werde ich nicht dabei sein, habe letztes Rennen mit dem MTB-Team WOB am Wasserhochbehälter Nordsteimke. Kommenden Mittwoch hat Nachwuchs Geburtstag... Wie sieht es Ostern aus? Karfreitag oder Ostermontag hätte ich schon Lust und Zeit

Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

Wiesentrailer ist meine Kreation und Endolutscher ist von Christian


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. März 2015)

Ist trotzdem gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. März 2015)

Passende Spitznamen.

*Eugen*, hatte ich ja rechts mit der Lage des Katzenberges.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. März 2015)

Also über Ostern fahren wir nicht weg wegen Wetter.
Also ne Runde MTB is immer cool
Pierre, nicht trotzdem sondern genau deswegen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. März 2015)

2 Stunden kann ich Ostern auch mit!


----------



## coddatec (27. März 2015)

dto.
Über Ostern bin ich in BS, da könnten wir eine Runde MTB oder evtl. auch RR in Angriff nehmen. 

Pierre, warum nur 2h? Lässt Dich Frauchen nicht länger frei, mit deinen rattenscharfen Strapsen


----------



## jojo46 (28. März 2015)

2 Runden über Ostern hört sich auch gut an. Wetter ist mir eigentlich dabei egal, solange die Sonne scheint. 
Falls ihr Lust habt nach GF zu kommen, könnte ich auch eine Strecke zusammenbauen mit schönsten Trails in und rund um GF, inkl. Katzenberg...
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. März 2015)

Moin Eugen, das sollten wir machen, ich war noch nicht in Gifhorn unterwegs. 
Schönste Trails, dazu mit Guide, das sollten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen
Ich bin dabei, wie siehts aus der "harte Kern" sollte Eugen besuchen


----------



## roundround (28. März 2015)

Ich habe mit krombacher gegurgelt, geht schon wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. März 2015)

So meinte ich das


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. März 2015)

Ok, bin immer für Neuland  und paar Sachen in Gifhorn habe ich schon ausprobiert. Jetzt geht es um wann, Karfreitag könnte ich frei schaufeln. Treffpunkt wo; ich könnte ggf. mit dem Rad von Waggum kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. März 2015)

Ich kann dich auch abholen Martin, komme da eh vorbei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. März 2015)

Ok. Dann halt wann und wo.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. März 2015)

Eugen ist der Guide
Ich denke wenn wir das in der kommenden Woche planen reicht das auch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. März 2015)

Gut bin auch dabei! Etwas lutschen!


----------



## roundround (29. März 2015)

Wir treffen uns gerade nicht in waggum, oder?


----------



## jojo46 (29. März 2015)

Hallo,
wo stand eigentlich info zu heutigen Runde. Mein Ausritt bei Nordsteimke war schnell vorbei, Platten in der Einführungsrunde und nichts dabe gehabt... Dachte ich klinke mich evtl. bei euch ein, falls ihr später startet. Leider nichts gefunden hier im Trend, naja dann kann ich an der Gifhorner Runde stricken. Wie sieht es bei euch mit Karfreitag aus? Startzeit 10-11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Wolfsburger Straße in GF gegenüber Hotel Morada (52.462665, 10.557547). Strecke ca. 2h/30km/300hm. 
Gruß Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (29. März 2015)

Startort habe ich auch nicht entdecken können, deshalb bin ich stumpf nach Waggum gefahren (Trails im Nordosten und so).

Als da keiner aufgetaucht ist, bin ich selbst im Nordosten und Osten rumgefahren. 48km, 400hm. Bischen Trail, bischen Feldwege, bischen Fahrradwege, ein paar 30 Sekunden Intervalle.
Leider sind wir uns nicht über den Weg gefahren .

Ostern muss ich schauen, evtl am Montag.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. März 2015)

@Oberhutzel 
War ne nette Runde! Sehr ausgeglichen! Danke dafür! 
17 er Schnitt ist ganz okay für März!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. März 2015)

Nils, du hast doch ne Mail bekommen?
Bei Eugen bin ich mir nicht sicher!
Karfreitag geht klar, außer meine Damen machen mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. März 2015)

Hallo Jungs, melde mich auch mal zurück. Bevor es zur heutigen Ausfahrt geht, paar kurze Anmerkungen.

*Nils*, die Mail für heute müsstest Du bekommen haben und da war Start Rote Wiese, halt nächstes mal.

*Eugen*, Du müsstest mir noch mal per PN deine Mailadresse geben, damit ich dich in den Verteiler aufnehmen kann und ich leite deine Adresse weiter an Jens.

So jetzt zur Ausfahrt, eure Navis spinnen ein wenig , wir sind 40 Kilometer gefahren mit ca. 210 Hm und haben dafür 2:41 gebraucht, das heißt 14,9 Km/h Schnitt, bei dem Boden auch realistisch; immerhin 13 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil, mit sumpfigen Passagen, so wie man dass für ein Wiesentrailer kennt . 10 Mann am Start ; Hut ab, bei der Wetterprognose; doch sie hat ja mal wieder nicht gepasst , trocken von oben, Nass von unten. Ich hoffe die Ausfahrt war nach eurem Geschmack, Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Seite; Film kommt etwas später. Bis Karfreitag, freue mich drauf, auch einfach mal hinterher fahren .


----------



## jojo46 (29. März 2015)

Nö ich hatte nix bekommen, habe mich aber auch abgemeldet. Nicht schlimm, hätte sowieso nicht geschafft. So, Runde um GF zusammengestrickt, sind dann rund 25km, 300hm ohne Rundkurse. Diese (3 Stück) werden dann nach Lust und Laune evtl. paar mal durchgefahren. Koordinaten Treffpunkt wie gehabt 52.462665, 10.557547 ist kleiner Parkplatz am Eyßelforst an der Kreuzung Wolfsburger Str. / Isenbüttler Weg. Jetzt ist noch zu klären wann wir fahren, da haben wir aber noch paar Tage Zeit. 
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. März 2015)

Martin, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, waren echt spaßige und leckere Sachen bei.
Danke dafür und danke an die tollen Begleiter
Schön das Sebastian aufgekreuzt ist


----------



## MTBFrischling (29. März 2015)

Hallo Martin,
wieder mal ne super Tour. Vielen Dank dafür. Macht echt Spaß mit der tollen Truppe. Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. März 2015)

Meine 3 Fotos sind auch online


----------



## fk78 (29. März 2015)

Hi Martin,
lange nichts mehr gehört und gelesen - liegt allerdings daran dass mein eMail-Postfach leider lahmgelegt wurde und ich ein halbes Jahr mit dem Bandscheibenvorfall zu tun hatte. Würde gerne mal wieder bei ein paar Runden mitmachen, wenn sich der sportliche Anspruch nicht in Richtung Powerbolzen bewegt ?! Heute habe ich leider verpasst, ich sende Dir mal meine neuen Kontaktdaten. Wäre super wenn Du mich wieder in den Verteiler aufnehmen könntest. Am Oster-WE neue Routen um GF kennen lernen würde ich auch gerne, wenn das geht ?!
Als dann,
viele Grüsse an alle auch unbekannterweise,
Fabian


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. März 2015)

*Fabian* ich habe dir nochmal eine PN geschickt. Bist herzlich eingeladen und ich hoffe der Bandscheibenvorfall ist überwunden. Ich weis was das für Schmerzen sind, hatte ich auch schon durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tippman (30. März 2015)

@Shampoo: Danke für die Blumen. War mir auch eine Freude mit euch mal wieder unterwegs zu sein. Wie auf der Tour besprochen, unbedingt mal ein Wochenende nach Nove Mesto pod Smrkem fahren, zum Singltrek center: http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/prakticke-info/mapa-singltreku-pod-smrkem/

Macht voll Laune, man fährt zu 70% nur auf eigens angelegten Singletrails. Trainiert Fahrtechnik und Kondition. Und es reicht ein normales Tourenradl.

Bei Youtube gibts auch schöne Videos, einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2015)

So Jungs, könnt ihr den gestrigen Tag nochmals Revue passieren lassen , das Filmchen von gestern ist auf Zelluloid gebannt. Viel Spaß dabei.

Wegen Karfreitag, Treffen um 10 Uhr?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2015)

Danke Martin, nice work

@all 
ich habe die Mittwochsrunde vorbereitet, 29km mit 600hm.
Star Parkplatz Lutterspring, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Wetter wird wohl bescheiden sein......


----------



## marlinde (30. März 2015)

Mittwoch ist das Wetter super - 35 Grad 

Bin aber nicht dabei, bin in Dubai zum laufen

Viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2015)

-35° in Dubai
Was läufst du denn da?

Viel Spaß


----------



## marlinde (30. März 2015)

+35 grad

zum kaufen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2015)

.....was kaufst du denn da?


----------



## lary (30. März 2015)

Super Video Martin und wie man sieht war ich nicht immer vorne


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2015)

.....Mist Martin, jetzt können wir Christian nicht mehr vors Loch schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (31. März 2015)

@jojo46 
Ich bin Freitag auch von der Partie! 10 Uhr passt?

@Shampoo
Mittwoch muss ich lange arbeiten bin also nicht dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. März 2015)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> @jojo46
> Ich bin Freitag auch von der Partie! 10 Uhr passt?
> 
> @Shampoo
> Mittwoch muss ich lange arbeiten bin also nicht dabei!



Lutscher


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. März 2015)

Danke *Christian*, aber das lag am Filmschnitt, sonst wärst Du nie drauf gewesen. *Jens*, Mittwoch werde ich wohl meine neue Regenjacke testen müssen. 
Für die Karfreitagtour sind wir jetzt zu viert und Fabian hat auch Interesse bekundet, wenn es kein sportiver Ausflug wird; also welche Gangart hat Eugen angedacht und Start um 10 Uhr.


----------



## coddatec (31. März 2015)

Evtl. bin ich am Freitag auch mit dabei, klärt sich aber erst am Donnerstag.


----------



## roundround (31. März 2015)

Schönes Video!
Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Hast du den GPS Track? Ich würde mir einige der Sachen gerne noch mal ansehen


----------



## jojo46 (31. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Freitag 10:00 ist gut, das halten wir erstmal fest! Tempo wollte ich eher lässig wählen, wer sich unterfordert fühlt, kann in den 3 Rundkursen sich die Hörner abstoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. April 2015)

Moin Moin,

ich habe viel Arbeit durch den Sturm und kann heute nicht.
Bin also raus, evtl. übernimmt Martin, ansonsten halt wieder nächste 
Woche.
Ob der Elm heute so prickelnd ist, ist auch fraglich, Windbruch etc.

Kann sein dass wir Freitag auch arbeiten müssen, melde mich morgen dazu.


----------



## Moga (1. April 2015)

Ich komme heute nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. April 2015)

Ich bleibe zu Hause,  wie Jens schon meint, bei dem Wind sollte man Wälder meiden.


----------



## roundround (1. April 2015)

Ist mir zu heikel bei dem Wind heute. Äste von oben und von unten!

Und jetzt auch noch Hagel...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. April 2015)

Hi Hi,
nur kurz, am Freitag werde ich im Büro arbeiten müssen, komme nicht mit!
Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus, da hätte ich Zeit und Bock?


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. April 2015)

Schade *Jens* . *Pierre* dann holst Du mich wie verabredet ab; wenn Lars, Fabian und ggf. Florian können, sind wir zu sechst , das Wetter sollte passen, trocken und halt frisch . 
MTB fahren über die Ostertage werde ich absagen müssen . Ich muss RR Kilometer machen und da werde ich sehr früh starten, um mit der Familie noch Frühstücken zu können .


----------



## coddatec (2. April 2015)

Ich melde mich für morgen ab, muss auch noch was schaffen für die Arbeit und irgendwie bin ich bei dem Wetter gerade eine Pussy, auch wenn's mit kalt und von unten nass ist.


----------



## jojo46 (2. April 2015)

Dann sehen wir uns morgen, zwei weitere Kollegen kommen auch mit.


----------



## fk78 (3. April 2015)

So, ich bin jetzt zurück im Büro. Vermutlich habe ich die Uhrzeit vercheckt, war aber Punkt 10 am Parkplatz. Leider war keiner mehr dort, auch nicht die nächsten 10min. Naja, der Gegenwind hatte auf jeden Fall ein schwaches Opfer gefunden und ich musste alleine ein bischen durch die Gifhorner Wälder rollen. Beim nächsten Mal muss ich wohl noch etwas früher losfahren... Hoffe Ihr seid unbeschadet durchgekommen ?! Stellt Martin wieder die Route ein ? Interessiert mich wo es Euch langgeführt hat...


----------



## jojo46 (3. April 2015)

Ach nö, du hast uns wohl um Paar Minuten verpasst. Irgendwie waren wir um 9:45 schon da und haben uns gedacht dass es wohl keiner mehr kommt. Tut mir verdammt leid! 
Wir sind mehr oder weniger heile angekommen. Hatten etwas Verschleiß unterwegs, ein verbogenes und gebrochenes Schaltauge. Ich hatte Thorsten uns Roland mitgebracht und Roland hatte leider kein Ersatzauge dabei, daher musste er sich mit Thorsten von Katzenberg abholen lassen. Ich hatte 45km mit An.- und Abfahrt Treffpunkt. Martin und Pierre hatten ca. 26km zusammen, davon waren bestimmt die Hälfte Trails. Hatten dank Sandboden in und um GF kaum Moder unterwegs, dafür aber paar Sandpassagen. Leider habe ich es zu schnell angegangen, aber Martin hat mich dann eingebremst, danke dafür. Ich hoffe dein Trainingsplan für Osterwochenende nicht komplett ruiniert zu haben. Pierre hat, glaube ich, ordentlich Spass gehabt. Die Rundstrecken waren schon anspruchsvoll, kann man natürlich mit Elmtrails nicht vergleichen. Diese sind wir nur ein mal durchgefahren. Sonst weniger Windbruch als ich erwartet habe, aber menge Äste auf den Trails.
Wir können die Runde gerne noch ein mal fahren, am besten irgendwann im Juni, dann passt es mit dem lässigen Tempo nach meiner Zwangspause wegen Meniskus-OP.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2015)

So ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Eugen, Gifhorn hat wirklich super Trails, alles was das Mountainbikerherz sucht, flowige Streckenabschnitte, Wurzelpassagen, steile Rampen und Abfahrten ( Pierre Hut ab bei über 50 % nicht gekniffen , mit meinem Hardtail lieber auf Nummer sicher  ) und ich habe ein kleines Filmchen gemacht, damit die Daheimgebliebenen sehen was Gifhorn so bietet, in kürze halt. Zwei Gruppenfotos sind online.

So zum Tempo; Fabian, sei mal froh dass Du uns verpasst hast, dass Tempo war schon knackig und für eine Ausfahrt um Gifhorns Trails kennzulernen eindeutig zu schnell; eher Rennen ; Durchschnittspuls 152 und max. 180. Sicherlich geht bei mir mehr, aber dann traininiere ich alleine.
Fabian ich werde dir den Track mal zuschicken, damit Du nochmal in den Genuss kommst, vielleicht Neuland zu sehen.
Eugen, kein Problem für die Ostertage, ich werde mein Programm ohne Schwierigkeiten ableisten. Dir dann gute Genesung nach der OP.
Pierre wir sprechen halt nochmal ab wegen RR-Ausfahrt, die Tage, sonst halt Mittwoch im Elm mit Jens.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2015)

Hört sich ja spannend an!
Wieso sollte Pierre kneifen, sind da Sachen die du geschoben hast Martin?
Außerdem kann Pierre sich immer fix mal mit nem Gang über dem Lenker retten
Was'n mit Sonntag, hat wer Bock?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2015)

Doch ,die steile Abfahrt habe ich geschoben, mir fehlt die absenkbare Sattelstütze . Sicherlich hätte ich auch den Hintern hinten den Sattel machen können, wie bei anderen steilen Passagen dort, doch bei dem Sandboden wäre eine zu starke Entlastung des Vorderrades mit einem Abflug geendet.


----------



## jojo46 (3. April 2015)

Schieben war heute keine Schande, spätestens am Katzenberg haben alle geschoben. Und die >50% Abfahrt zu schieben ist keine Schande, da hat es dieses Jahr beim "Rennen" zwei Leute zerlegt, mich inklusive... Seit dem habe ich diesen schicken grünen Helm.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2015)

So war das nicht gemeint!
Das Schieben keine Schande ist weiß ich auch.
Ich steige auch ab, wenn mir das zu heftig ist!
Ich bin nur neugierig und hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Gifhorner Gegend so was bietet.

Florian, ich höre grade die Neue Frei.wild......


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. April 2015)

@jojo46 
Eugen vielen Dank für diese nette Tour! Trails waren echt super hätte ich Gifhorn garnicht zu getraut! Ist ne lecker Strecke! Wenn oder falls du so etwas nochmal anbietest bin ich wieder dabei! 
Schöne Ostern


----------



## jojo46 (3. April 2015)

Freut mich, dass es eich gefallen hat. Wir können es gerne wiederholen. Leider wird es bei mir nichts mit kurzfristig kommendes WE hat mein Junior Konfirmation, und  drei Tage danach mein Meniskus Date mit Skalpell. Martin hat aufgezeichnet, ihr könnt es ja nachfahren. Sonst ab Mitte Juni mit mir wieder.


----------



## jojo46 (3. April 2015)

auch ich bin heute nicht verschleißfrei geblieben...


----------



## schleppi (4. April 2015)

Na wenn ich das so lese, dann brauche ich mich nicht mehr so dolle ärgern das ich gestern morgen verschlafen habe. Da ich dann weiss das das Tempo eher nicht meins gewesen wäre, auch wenn ich natürlich jeder 50%+ Abfahrt hinterher trauere. Ich war dafür hier dann noch 30km unterwegs, um festzustellen das es in den Wäldern rings um Mascherode und Co aussieht als ob nen Bombenangriff stattgefunden hat, vom Matsch mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Jens  ich kenne bisher leider nur Auschnitte, wollte aber heute wenn ich es schaffe los, da ich es irgendwie verpeilt habe sie im Netz zubestellen .
Martin wäre es möglich mir mal den Track von letzten Sonntag zukommen zu lassen? Ach und schickes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. April 2015)

*Florian*, da hast Du wohl recht, die Ausfahrt hätte bei dir den Stecker gezogen ; mit den Bergabpasssagen hättes Du dafür kein Problem gehabt . Den Track lasse ich dir zukommen und vielleicht nächstes Wochenende und dann die Kettensäge mitnehmen.
Heute morgen war es zur Ausfahrt ein bischen frostig ( -2°); war Eis auf den Pfützen, deshalb nur knapp zwei Stunden im Sattel und meine Füsse waren klamm.
Das Video ist online, damit ihr mal einen visuellen Eindruck von Gifhorns Trails bekommt. Viel Spaß dabei, diesmal Vollbild, der IBC hat die Datenmenge für Videos erweitert.


----------



## schleppi (4. April 2015)

Na vielleicht kann ich dann ja meine Videos auch mal hier hoch laden, weisst Du wieviel Mb jetzt gehen? Mal schauen hab gestern auch ein wenig gefilmt vielleicht mache ich da nochmal ein nettes Braunschweig Video draus mit Hochwasserdurchfahrt usw (an der Fuhrt der Wabe/Mittelriede ging das Wasser bis zum Tretlager beim durchfahren). Da Deister dieses WE wohl auch raus ist werde ich bestimmt hier nochmal ne Runde losfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. April 2015)

Florian, jetzt gehen max. 1,7 Gigabit. Auf HD hat das Video 2,2 GB, konvertiert auf MP4 1,2 GB.


----------



## schleppi (4. April 2015)

Immer noch zu wenig , bin im Schnitt bei 2,5-3Gb  für so 6-9Min Film
Danke für den Track Martin


----------



## coddatec (4. April 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Was'n mit Sonntag, hat wer Bock?


Ich wäre am nachmittag dabei, morgens ist mit den Kindern erstmal gemütliches Frühstücken und Ostereier suchen.
Was hat Du denn vor? Ich hätte auf MTB im Elm oder Renner Lust.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. April 2015)

Lars, so habe ich mir das gedacht
Vom Wetter her würde ich fast sagen Renner, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (4. April 2015)

Renner wäre mir auch recht, dann müssen wir uns nur noch auf eine Zeit und Treffpunkt einigen.

Swantje meint, über Mittag wäre am besten, also treffen gegen 11 Uhr und zum Kuchen wieder zuhause sein...

Sickte Richtung Harz oder Ölper in den Norden von Braunschweig?


----------



## roundround (4. April 2015)

Ich habe eben Torfhaus passiert. 
Schnee und kalt und fies. 

Bleibt lieber weiter unten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. April 2015)

Mach du mal was Lars, ich bin um 11 bei Dir
Prima Zeit


----------



## coddatec (4. April 2015)

Sieht so aus, als wären wir zu zweit, oder kommt noch wer mit?
Nils, Pierre wie wär's ...
Gemütliche 70km flache Strecke lutschen, ist doch dein Ding, Pierre


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. April 2015)

Ich werde früh morgens starten (Frost) , da ich später zum Geburstag bin. Euch viel Spaß und ich hoffe es bleibt trocken. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## roundround (4. April 2015)

Ich bin das we nicht da, hatte heute über 100 und Montag evtl zurück...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. April 2015)

Beim lutschen bin ich eigentlich immer dabei nur diesmal muss ich absagen! Bin zum Frühstück eingeladen deshalb werde ich gegen Mittag ne Runde fahren! 
@Oberhutzel 
Morgens ist es mir echt zu frisch zum RR! Und Eis brauch ich beim RR auch nicht!


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2015)

Jens, Lars und Pierre viel Spaß beim RR-fahren, bei dem top Wetter. Heute bei mir eine kurze Runde, um 7:00 Sonnenaufgang mit Bodennebel, traumhafte Atmosphäre, aber schattig -2° und Rauhreif auf der Straße . Bis Mittwoch und hoffentlich bei ähnlichen Bedingungen.


----------



## fk78 (5. April 2015)

@all: schöne Tour habt Ihr da am Freitag gemacht, ich bin zumindest auch rund 50-60% davon abgefahren! Den Rest kannte ich von früheren Runden, schade dass wir uns verpasst haben! Das Tempo ? Naja, geschafft hätte ich es auch, dann wäre aber ein Krankentransport zurück nach Hause erforderlich gewesen 
Schöne Ostern


----------



## coddatec (5. April 2015)

wir sind auch wieder zurück von unserer Runde. Einmal Braunschweig - Meinersen und wieder retour.

65km im wesentlichen über Wirtschaftswege und wenig befahrene Nebenstraßen, außer ein paar Brücken und ein kurze Anstieg bei Kanzlerfeld keine Höhenmeter mit einen guten 30.2er Schnitt.
Die Strecke stelle ich noch online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. April 2015)

Lars, danke für die schöne Runde
Es gibt so Tage die besonder schön sind, heute war so einer!
Fast alles quatschend nebeneinander her, ok der Luscher war ja auch nicht mit
Echt geil, gerne wieder
Vielleicht mal mit allen Löwen
Dann fällt der Schnittrekord
So nu ein Sportgetränk

@all  
Frohe Ostern


----------



## coddatec (5. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, Jens.
Da werde ich ja ganz rot... 
  
Die Tour hat mit auch gefallen, schön gesellig und nicht nur Tempo bolzen.

@all: Frohe Ostern


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. April 2015)

Schnickschnack, brauchste nicht rot werden, war geil


----------



## coddatec (5. April 2015)

So, hier die Strecke, für die, die es interessiert:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ibbpuxhpzilxyuju

Abgesehen von einer kleinen Schottereinlage zwischen Wipshausen und Wense (Hab die geradeaus-Abbiegung verpasst) gut zu fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2015)

*Lars*, habe deine Strecke mal hochgeladen, werde ich sicherlich mal abfahren ist ja fast um die Ecke.
*Jens*, Mittwoch geht wohl was, Treffpunkt wo oder habe ich die Ankündigung verpassst.

Am Samstag nach der Arbeit hätte ich freie Verfügung; wollte um 14 Uhr vom Feuerbrunnen in Waggum in den Elm mit dem RR starten, 80 bzw. 90 km mit 650-850 Hm, wer hätte Bock, soll Top Wetter sein, um die 20°.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. April 2015)

@all 
Treffpunkt für die Mittwochsrunde ist Lutterspring um 18 Uhr. 
Martin Samstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## marlinde (7. April 2015)

... steige mittwoch um 23.35 erst in den flieger nach deutschland. wünsche euch viel spass ...


----------



## coddatec (7. April 2015)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, hab mich die nacht zu montag an der Kloschüssel festgehalten und muss erstmal wieder essen bei mir behalten...

Euch viel Spaß, Jens hat bestimmt wieder eine super Runde zusammengestellt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. April 2015)

Schade.....
Lars, was ist mit RR am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (7. April 2015)

Die Runde von Martin klingt verlockend, aber ich bin am Samstag in Hannover, alte Freunde besuchen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. April 2015)

*Jens,* ich werde Mittwoch am Start sein, sollte mir die Arbeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, werde ich mich früh genug melden.  *Lars,* dir erstmal gute Besserung und ggf. Sonntag.
*Markus*, dir guten Rückflug und es wird ja nicht so ein großer Temperaturschock; 35° auf 15°.


----------



## Prilan (8. April 2015)

Schaffe es heute leider nicht 
Viel Spaß !


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. April 2015)

So wir sind von einer schönen Runde mit wirklich trockenen Trails zurück!
Wie angekündigt 29km mit 590hm und einem "harten Kern" gerechtem 15er Schnitt.
Der mir heute etwas mehr wehgetan hat, war etwas müde, hab mich etwas in den Keller gesportet
Aber Martin der alte Schleifer hat schon für Druck gesorgt
Sebastian sagt, war ne lockere Runde, latscht rein und Martin schuldet ihm ne Cola
Respekt Sebastian, mehr trainieren solltest du nicht.........
Pierre, hast was verpasst, war ne Gaudi

@all  
An alle Nachtblinden, wir haben heute keine Lampe mehr gebraucht!
Wir sind koplett im Hellen gefahren


----------



## roundround (8. April 2015)

Was ist das für eine Cola Regel bei euch?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. April 2015)

Cola Regel, hä?
Das war n Insider, die Beiden wissen schon worum es geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2015)

*Jens*, war mal wieder eine geile Ausfahrt und Du hast wieder gekonnt die Westelmhighlights super verknüpft . Nils, ich schulde Sebastian eine Cola, der ist den Anstieg bei Hemkenrode hochgefahren, ich hätte gedacht das geht nicht, aber Hut ab, es geht mit den richtigen Beinen, Technik und einem 29er, top. Jens bis Samstag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. April 2015)

Ach so *Jens*, mit dem Trail den Du gesehen hast, hattest Du mal wieder recht, es war ein anderer als ich gedacht hatte; im Elm macht Dir keiner was vor.


----------



## coddatec (9. April 2015)

So, ich hab mir schonmal ein paar Gedanken zu der Deistertour am 19.04 gemacht.
Die Strecke hab ich knapp neben Hannover starten lassen, damit wir nicht nur ein reines auf und ab haben. Der Benther und Gehrdener Berg haben auch den ein oder anderen hohen Steigungsprozent und wirklich gute Trails, durch den verlegten Start kommen zwischendurch auch mal Flachpassagen.
Nichts desto trotz wird es rein nach Datenblatt für den Saisonbegin nicht ohne, für den "harten Kern" sollte es aber bei gemäßigtem Tempo machbar sein. Außerdem wollen wir ja auch eine Tagestour fahren.

55km (davon 22km im Deister) und 1200hm stehen auf dem Plan, wobei im Deister auch einiges abgekürzt werden könnte.




http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vzksbrxqycpukhtg

*Wer ist denn bei gutem Wetter mit dabei? Bisher sind wir 3-5 (Jens, Pierre, Florian?!?, Martin?!? und ich).*
Abfahrt wäre um 9Uhr in Braunschweig, Treffpunkt für Fahrgemeinschaft je nach Mitfahrern, vermutlich im Nord-Westen von BS in Autobahnnähe. Ich würde auch fahren und kann insg 4Leute inkl. 4Bikes auf dem Dach (+ggf. noch eins im Kofferraum) mitnehmen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. April 2015)

Habe fertig.


 

*Lars*, am 19.4. werde ich wohl mit der Deisterausfahrt passen müssen, obwohl mein Fully wieder startbereit ist, doch am Samstag bin ich auf einer Hochzeit und dann muss ich kurzfritig entscheiden ob ich um 9 Uhr wieder fit bin.


----------



## coddatec (10. April 2015)

Schade Martin, aber verständlich.
Bis mitten in die Nacht abhotten und dann um 8Uhr aufstehen bzw. um 9Uhr wieder fit sein wäre mir auch zu hart.

Nebenbei hab ich gestern bemerkt, dass an dem Tag auch der Hannover Marathon stattfindet. Ein anschließender Besuch in Hannover um die Energietanks wieder zu füllen sollte vorher gut geplant sein, nicht dass wir zwischen den Läufern feststecken, da kümmer ich mich bei Bedarf auch drum...


----------



## schleppi (11. April 2015)

Ich muss am 19. auch passen, muss Arbeiten  und mit tauschen wird wohl auch nichts. Martin dein Wunsch war mir Befehl die Trails hier im Wald sind wieder etwas freier, ok die Jungs vom Forst haben die Kettensäge geschwungen, aber das Ergebnis zählt ja


----------



## d-zorg (11. April 2015)

Bin am 19. mit dabei. Einzige Ausnahme: wenn es eine Schlammschlacht wird, bleibe ich zuhause. 
Keine Angst, bin regelmäßig gefahren die letzten Wochen. Sicher kann ich euer Spitzentempo aktuell nicht mitgehen, aber allzu langsam sollte ich trotzdem nicht sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2015)

*Jens* und *Sebastian* Danke nochmal für die Begleitung, war ein sportive Ausfahrt mit ein wenig Wind.  Ich hoffe es sind noch Körner für morgen übergeblieben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2015)

Moin,

der Wind war zum Schluss echt ätzend, hat aber ansonsten voll Bock gemacht,  wie immer.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2015)

Kurze Rückmeldung zur Sonntagsrunde, wir haben uns heute aufgeteilt und sind insgesamt 14 Fahrer gewesen.
Dafür schon mal danke
Martin und ich hatten uns vorher abgesprochen eine langsamere Gruppe zu bilden, die von mir übernommen wurde.
Ich denke das hat sehr gut geklappt, keiner war überfordert und es hat allen Spaß gemacht.
Gefahren sind wir 34km mit 170hm und einem guten 17er Schnitt
Mir hat es fedenfalls richtig gut gefallen, gerne wieder
Hätte ich fast vergessen, die Strecke / Strecken hat natürlich Martin vorbereitet!
Also unser Oberhutzel und Wiesentrailer
Dafür besten Dank

Allen einen schönen Sonntag, ich werde die Sonne genießen, sicher mit dem einen oder anderen Sportgetränk

Die Bilder habe ich hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hat wie immer richtig Spaß gemacht.
Vielen Dank an Martin für die super Tour und an Pierre für die gute Verpflegung
Ich freu mich aufs nächste Mal.✌


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2015)

So der Streckenkoordinator meldet sich auch mal zurück. *Jens*, erstmal besten Dank für deine Unterstützung und ich glaube Du hast die Jungs und das Mädel (Super, es gibt sie doch) gefordert, aber nicht überfordert; 17er Schnitt ist kein Ausflug. 
Ich hoffe allen hat die Strecke gefallen.
Meine Jungs haben mich ordentlich ran genommen und nach unserer sportiven RR-Ausfahrt vom Samstag, werde ich meine Beine heute merken . Da mein Navi die Aufzeichnung verweigert hat, kann ich nur sagen ca. 20er Schnitt, bei ca. 320 Hm und 43 km und leider gegen Ende ein Reifenpanne, hat leider einer Reiszwecken verteilt, sonst wären wir 10 Minuten nach euch eingetrudelt. Meine Bilder sind ebenfalls online. Bis Mittwoch bei bestem Wetter und halt zur nächsten Ausfahrt wieder mit zwei Gruppen, bei der Teilnehmerzahl. Schönen Restsonntag.
Jens, schöne Bilder, musste ich kommentieren.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. April 2015)

Danke Oberhutzel war wirklich nett! Was mir gefehlt hat war der Wiesentrail! Nein war Top! Gutes Wetter gute Laune alles gut!


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2015)

Pierre nochmal besten Dank für Speis und Trank.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2015)

Jep, von mir auch thx für den leckeren Kuchen


----------



## fk78 (12. April 2015)

@Martin und Jens, war eine spitzen Tour mit ausreichendem Tempo. Bin die Strecke nachmittags noch mit einer Freundin nachgefahren, leider mangels Navi nur zu 95% genau erwischt. Mit ein bischen kreuz und quer durch BS in Summe 96km geht für den Anfang. Danke für die gute Ausarbeitung und Führung... Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## fk78 (13. April 2015)

Martin, Du hast ja zwei Bilder mit entsprechenden Kommentaren versehen  - besteht bei den von Dir geführten Touren Helmpflicht ? Wenn ja komme ich dem natürlich nach...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. April 2015)

Moin,

Helmpflicht nicht, ist schon dein Ding ob du Bock drauf hast dir die Birne einzukloppen!
Für mich persönlich kommt ohne Helm radeln nicht in Frage.
Außerdem finde ich es nicht so prickelnd jemandem helfen zu müssen, der mit offener Birne im Unterholz liegt.
Mache ich natürlich auch, keine Frage, mit Deckel ist aber schon besser


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2015)

Hallo *Fabian*, da Du mich direkt angesprochen hast, möchte ich hier auch kurz reagieren. Ich sehe das wie Jens, jede ist bei unseren Ausfahrten selbst veranwortlich, da wir kein Verein sind, doch ich glaube, Jens, ich und andere, die Ausfahrten anbieten, versuchen dieses so professional wie möglich zu machen und dazu gehört auch eine Standardausrüstung wie der Helm zum MTB und deshalb würde ich mich freuen wenn Du dich der Gruppe anpassen könntest; hat ggf. auch ein Nachahmungseffekt für ander, die wir im Wald begegnen; die "Schnellen" fahren mit Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2015)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Danke Oberhutzel war wirklich nett! Was mir gefehlt hat war der Wiesentrail! Nein war Top! Gutes Wetter gute Laune alles gut!



Pierre in zwei Wochen, ca. 2 km  muss ja meinem Namen gerecht werden.


----------



## MTBFrischling (13. April 2015)

2 km Wiesentrail?? Da kann ich mir ja gleich ein paar Ersatzoberschenkel in den Rucksack packen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. April 2015)

Top! Freu mich schon!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. April 2015)

....und wenn wir wieder so viele werden darf ich die Quäler übernehmen


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. April 2015)

*Jens*, das wird lustig, wenn Du dauernd dem Atem unseres Jugendmeister spürst. Die Jungs geben richtig Gas, gestern musste ich alles geben. Für euch habe ich auch zwei Pferdetrails eingebaut, die sind nochmal nee Nummer härter als Wiesentrails.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. April 2015)

Pferdetrail!?
Was´n das schon wieder, aua

@All
Hi Hi,

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein am Mittwoch, kurze Hose Holzgewehr
Die Mittwochsrunde startet diesmal auf dem Parkplatz Freibad Hemkenrode, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Uns erwarten 34km mit sehr schönen Trails, die sicher nicht schlammig sein werden
In der Strecke stecken 800hm, das Tempo werde ich so wählen, dass keiner überfordert wird
Es wird sich lohnen, da sind richtig geile Sachen bei, Sahnetrail vom Eilumer Horn und natürlich das überall beliebte Hasenloch
Pierres Endo-Trail auch, also bitte wieder filmen

Also bis morgen LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (14. April 2015)

Juhu, Hasenloch 

Freu mich , ist genau die richtige Trainingsumgebung für unsere Deisterrunde am Sonntag, da wirds auch ein paar mal steil bergab (und bergauf) gehen.


----------



## marlinde (14. April 2015)

Bin dabei

Mit oder ohne Licht ?!?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. April 2015)

Markus, nur zur Sicherheit mit Funzel, letzte Woche ging es ohne. 
Schön das du auch wieder dabei bist!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. April 2015)

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei . Hasenloch, wird wieder spaßig, erste mal diese Saison; ich hoffe ich bleibe im Sattel . Ich bin morgen noch mal mit dem Hardtail unterwegs und werde erst alleine eine Testausfahrt am Samstag mit dem Fully machen, um ein Teil der Sonntagsausfahrt abzufahren; ob die Pferdetrails befahrbar sind und für spätere Ausfahrten möchte ich einiges testen.


----------



## d-zorg (14. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei. Bis morgen.


----------



## roundround (14. April 2015)

Hasenloch? Das schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## coddatec (15. April 2015)

Nils, soll ich dich wieder mitnehmen?
Hab das Auto eh schon auf der Arbeit und noch einen Platz auf dem Dach ungenutzt.


----------



## roundround (15. April 2015)

Beim Hinweg wollte ich das schöne Wetter genießen und langsam hinrollen.
Für den Rückweg kannst du mir einen Platz freihalten


----------



## coddatec (15. April 2015)

Geht klar.


----------



## marlinde (15. April 2015)

.. bin bei km 12 oder 13 mit der gruppe am berg nicht mehr mitgekommen und konnte mich nicht mehr abmelden. bin dann alternative runde gefahren. alles gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2015)

Hi Hi,

11 Mann heute am Start, danke dafür
Alle heile wieder da, auch Markus wie ich sehe!
Die Strecke habe ich etwas verkürzt wegen Dunkelheit, wir haben länger gebraucht durch zerstörte Trails und Windbruch.
Es war trotzdem noch 32,7km und 770hm mit einem 14er Schnitt
Bis auf Markus haben alle prima durchgehalten, auch ich, war da was……
Ich habe die Gruppe leider auch etwas gebremst, bin gleich am Anfang dezent abgespackt
Treckerspur eingefädelt und bei ordentlichem Tempo in den Dreck
Nix weiter passiert, nur meine eh schön lädierte Schulter hat mächtig Aua bereitet, geht aber schon wieder.
Ansonsten haben alle alles durchgefahren ohne Endos
War echt geil Männer

@markus 
Natürlich haben wir dich gesucht, hättest nur einen Moment warten müssen und wir hätten gewusst was Sache ist
Wir lassen niemanden zurück und kehren Grundsätzlich um zum letzten gemeinsamen Halt!
Hauptsache du bist gesund wieder zu Hause


----------



## roundround (15. April 2015)

Und ich fahre diesen Berg extra noch mal runter .

Hauptsache du hattest auch so noch Spaß.
Ich will jetzt das Video sehen!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. April 2015)

Danke Jens war wirklich nett heute! Und ohne Endo! Das heißt ich ohne und du? Geile Truppe kann ich nur immer wieder sagen! Ein Gaudi mit euch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. April 2015)

Ach ja, die Sache mit dem Video, ich hoffe ich bin gut in Szene, hab mir Mühe gegeben
Komme grade vom Duschen, meine rechte Schulter is wieder wie immer
Neu ist jetzt, dass meine linke Schluter auch etwas rumzickt
Nur mal so am Rande, hab mir die Aufzeichnung vom meiner Uhr angesehen, bin bei 45 km/h abgespakt......


----------



## coddatec (15. April 2015)

Jens, war wieder schön mit euch. Gut, dass es Dir trotz heftigem Abflug wieder ok geht.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. April 2015)

Das zum Helm!


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. April 2015)

*Jens*, geiler Tagesabschluß; geiles Wetter, geile Strecke,geile Typen und Du bis heil und ich im Sattel geblieben. Es war mal wieder eine super Ausfahrt und ich freue mich auf mehr dieser Tage in der Saison 2015. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt habe ich hochgeladen und es gibt glaube ich was zu kommentieren. Der filmreife Abflug, mit Helm wird noch nachgereicht und das Gesamtwerk etwas später. Bis nächsten Mittwoch und Jens lass dich pflegen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. April 2015)

So Jungs eine kleine Nachtschicht eingelegt, damit ihr am Frühstückstisch was zu schauen habt. Jens ich hoffe die Schulter zickt nicht rum und gute Besserung. Fabian ein kleiner Lehrfilm, dass ein Helm beim MTB Sinn macht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. April 2015)

Moin, sieht eher unspektakulär aus!?
Fühle mich etwas flügellahm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (16. April 2015)

Ich finde es sieht schon ganz ordentich aus. Als Fußball hättest du noch länger am Boden bleiben müssen und abwechselnd Gesicht und Schienbein halten.
Zum Glück ist alles gut gegangen.
Hat noch jemand schwere Beine heute?


----------



## MTBFrischling (16. April 2015)

Tach zusammen,
erstmal vielen Dank an Jens für die geile Tour und weiterhin gute Besserung.
War wieder ne richtig lockere Truppe. Hat extrem Spaß gemacht. Selbst meine Beine haben heute ihren Dienst nicht verweigertch freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour- besonders gespannt bin ich auf den Pferdetrail.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. April 2015)

Will ja nicht übertreiben, ich fand die Runde durch den trockenen Boden eher easy.
Also Beine sind top, nur beide Schultern zicken etwas, geht aber auch.


----------



## coddatec (16. April 2015)

Also ich war gestern schon ziemlich fertig, musste auch vor dem Duschen erstmal was spachteln und war erst um 23Uhr wieder einigermaßen fit.
Heute geht aber schon wieder, Arbeitsweg mit 23erSchnitt zeigt, dass die Beine wieder Wumms haben.


----------



## coddatec (16. April 2015)

*Ein kurzes Update für Sonntag*: Aktuell sind wir nur zu dritt, das Wetter sieht aber gut aus, trockene 13°-15° sind angesagt, also werden wir wie geplant die Tour in Angriff nehmen.
Wir treffen uns also um 9:00Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Hein Gericke an der Celler Strasse (Ecke Varrentrappstraße) und brechen dann per Fahrgemeinschaft Richtung Hannover / Deister auf.

Wer noch mit möchte, kann sich gerne noch anschließen, aber am besten bis Samstagabend hier im Forum melden, damit ich ggf. noch einen vierten Dachträger montieren kann.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. April 2015)

@coddatec 
Hallo Lars, leider muss ich dir mitteilen das ihr doch nur zu zweit seit! Bei mir läuft es eben im Betrieb nicht ganz rund, aus diesem Grund war ich halt die ganze Woche spät zu Hause bzw. Nicht viel im Betrieb! Ich bekomme nächste Woche hohen Besuch und dafür muss ich noch einiges Vorbereiten und nutze dafür den Sonntag! Tut mir leid wäre gern mitgefahren aber mein Job ist eben leider etwas wichtiger als die Übung für einen perfekten Endo! Sorry beim nächsten Trip bin ich auf jedenfall dabei! 
Gruß Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. April 2015)

Pierre, für n anständigen Endo bist du zuständig, aber abschmieren kann nachweislich ich besser


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. April 2015)

So Jungs, könnte ihr die Mittwochsausfahrt im Elm nochmal revue passieren lassen . Das Video ist wieder Vollbild und die Bildqualität etwas besser als früher, kommt aber an HD noch nicht ran. Viel Spaß dabei und ich hoffe es gefällt und alle finden sich wieder. Bis Mittwoch, freu mich drauf.


----------



## d-zorg (18. April 2015)

@coddatec: wir wären also im Deister nur zu zweit? Hmmmm... 
Der Deister interessiert mich ungemein, da ich eure letzte Herbstausfahrt krankheitsbedingt verpasst habe. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich, dass sich dieser Anfahrtsweg nur mit einer größeren Gruppe lohnt. Der Treffpunkt in BS ist für mich erstmal 20 km in die falsche Richtung. Da wäre etwas an der A2 bei Peine besser.  Bei Bedarf such ich da noch was raus.

Wie siehst du das? Wollen wir stattdessen etwas in der Umgebung machen? Ich könnte eine Tour im Salzgitter Höhenzug oder im Harz anbieten. Das Wetter ist für beide Locations ebenfalls aktuell ideal. Die Trails sind ja beinahe schon staubtrocken. Im Harz hätte ich sogar ein paar rumpelige Sachen anzubieten. 
Vorteil auch für dich: du bist schneller wieder zuhause und hast Zeit für die Familie.

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich möchte deine Tour bzw. deinen Vorschlag im Deister nicht abwürgen. Lediglich Alternativen vorschlagen, da wir nur zu zweit wären.


----------



## coddatec (18. April 2015)

Hi @d-zorg: hab auch schon überlegt, ob es sich zu zweit wirklich lohnt. 
Sind ja immerhin knapp 80km Anfahrt von Bs aus, für dich noch mehr.
Salzgitter oder Harz hätte ich auch Lust zu.
Mach einfach mal einen Vorschlag. 
Gerne auch etwas später, wenn wir sowieso nur eine kürzere Runde fahren. Dann kann ich zuhause noch gemütlich mit der Familie frühstücken.

@all: Ich würde die Tour dann erstmal verschieben und Richtung Himmelfahrt oder Pfingsten nachholen.


----------



## d-zorg (18. April 2015)

Alles klar. Dann wird es eine Harzrunde mit Start um 11:00 Uhr in Ilsenburg. Wanderparkplatz im Ilsetal. http://goo.gl/maps/JfZwB
Meine Partnerin kommt mit, da sie wandern möchte. Wir beide machen dann zeitgleich unsere MTB-Runde. Ich baue was zurecht für 3 bis 4 Stunden Fahrzeit. Mal schauen, was meine Ortskenntnisse da schon hergeben. Da warst ja offen für etwas schwierige Stellen, richtig? 

Falls noch jemand von euch anderen Zeit hat, kann er sich gern anschließen.


----------



## coddatec (18. April 2015)

Für technisch anspruchsvolle Sachen bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. April 2015)

Jens, was macht die Schulter.
Ich habe heute meine Testfahrt mit dem Fully gemacht, läuft wieder wie neu; kann ich mich jetzt dem Hardtail widmen . Bei der Testfahrt bin ich auch ein Teil für Sonntag gefahren, alles staubtrocken und auch die Pferdetrails lassen sich gut fahren; leider ein bischen Waldarbeiten im Gange . Schönes Wochenende und dann bis Mittwoch, Stephan wollte dabei sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. April 2015)

Alles wie vorher
Links wieder gut, rechts mit Schmerzen wie schon seit etwas längerer Zeit, was aber beim Radeln nicht stört.
Es sei denn man fliegt ab......
Ansonsten habe ich nix weiter abbekommen


----------



## d-zorg (19. April 2015)

So, Harztour steht.
Start wie schon angekündigt um 11 Uhr in Ilsenburg, Wanderparkplatz im Ilsetal. Link steht etwas weiter oben.
Ca. 4 Stunden Fahrzeit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2015)

*Jens*, das höre ich gerne , wenn Du trotz des krassen Abfluges (waren schon einige Rollen), fast der Alte bis  und mit dem alteren Leiden bekommst Du hoffentlich auch bald in Griff. Bis Mittwoch, das Wetter soll weiterhin top sein und mit Sonntag bin ich auch sehr zuversichtlich.. Ich werde wohl heute nochmal den Renner rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2015)

*Daniel* und *Lars* viel Spaß im Harz.


----------



## roundround (19. April 2015)

Mal gucken ob ich bis Mittwoch alle Quitscher abgestellt bekomme


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. April 2015)

Nils, das wäre ja mal richtig geil


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2015)

*Nils*,dann hören wir vielleicht die Quitscher von Jens , denn mein Fully is silent and loudness.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. April 2015)

Hallooo.....
Ein Rocky quietscht nicht
...das war das Radon


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2015)

Aha, dann hatte ich wohl vorletztes mal ein Tinnitus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2015)

... oder war das Radon mit.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. April 2015)

Sag ich doch, das war das Radon.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2015)

, war mir auch so, denn gegen Ende ist unser Endolutscher wieder aus dem Windschatten gegangen und ist uns weggefahren; da war das Quitschen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (19. April 2015)

Die Harzer Roller melden sich zurück.
Daniel hat eine sehr schöne Runde ausgearbeitet.  Insgesamt waren 39km und (Basecamp hat sich verschätzt) gut 1200hm drin, die wir mit 12,8er Schnitt gefahren sind. 
Echt tolle knifflige Trails mit eingebaut. 
Für mich war die Runde ab km5 mit nur zwei Gängen zu fahren, da mein Schalthebel für das Schaltwerk nicht mehr in kleinere Gänge schalten wollte. Also hab ich den Rest nurnoch vorne zwischen dem kleinen und dem mittleren Blatt gewechselt und hinten das 26er Ritzel belassen.


----------



## d-zorg (19. April 2015)

Melde mich auch zurück. Danke für die Begleitung, Lars. War eine klasse Gaudi heute. 
Respekt, dass du diese durchaus anspruchsvolle Tour mit defektem Schaltwerk durchgefahren bist. Es war mit funktionierender Schaltung schon fordernd genug. 

Basecamp hat sich in der Tat bei der Planung der Tour mit den Höhenmetern "dezent" verschätzt. Am Ende haben wir aus Zeitmangel sogar abgekürzt und trotzdem kamen wir bei 1200 statt 900 hm raus. Aber die Trails heute waren jede Anstrengung wert. Gern biete ich die Tour erneut für unsere Truppe an. Es sind aber schon ein paar holprige, steile Stiege drin. Hier muss dann jeder selbst entscheiden, was er sich fahrtechnisch zutrauen möchte. Ein paar Stellen haben wir auf jeden Fall geschoben heute, was aber keine Schande war.

Dann erstmal bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2015)

Daniel und Lars freut mich dass ihr euren Spaß hattet und im Sattel geblieben seit , trotz der kniffligen Trails; wenn Du das schon sagst, hätte ich bestimmt die beste Laune gehabt, weil ich immer zum Fußgänger geworden wäre . Mit der Schaltung hatte ich letztes Jahr bei Jens seiner Tour, fahren wir Mittwoch z.T. wieder; hat er mir schon verraten, ähnliches Problem, dass ich nur noch 4 Gänge hatte und das ist im Elm schon nicht prickelnd und im Harz macht das wahrscheinlich doppelt so viel Spaß ; trainiert aber die Kraftausdauer. Bis Mittwoch. Ich habe heute meine Carbonfeile nochmal ausgeführt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. April 2015)

Hi Hi,

der Mittwoch naht und ich habe wieder eine kleine Runde vorbereitet.
Treffpunkt ist diesmal der Parkplatz auf dem Tetzelstein, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Die Strecke hat 37km mit ca. 500hm, also nicht besonders schwierig.
Wetter ist ja top, also ran ans Training

LG und bis Mittwoch
Jens


----------



## marlinde (20. April 2015)

... ich habe 2 mtbs und ein trecking rad: trotzdem leider alle 3 nicht einsatzbereit 

versuche das trecking rad bis mittwoch fertig zu bekommen, weil ich schon gerne dabei wäre


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2015)

*Jens*, ich bin natürlich dabei, wenn die Arbeit es zulässt, deine Fahrten kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen und bei dem Wetter ein muss . *Markus*, ich könnte Dir mein Hardtail zur Verfügung stellen, da ich es noch nicht zerlegt habe; L-Rahmen . Ich fahre meine erste Elmtour für die Saison mit dem Fully .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (20. April 2015)

hi *martin*,

das ist super, ich komme bei bedarf gerne darauf zurück. versuche mein trecking rad fertig zu machen ( kann momentan die kleinsten 3 gänge nicht schalten, sollte per feineinstellung korrigierbar sein ), bin damit am samstag aber so im elm unterwegs gewesen, 45 km mit 800 hm und 16,5 schnitt unterwegs, das hat also trotz allem erstaunlich gut geklappt

*canyon fully* - seit samstag in der werkstatt, schalthebel und schaltwerk ersetzen
*propain tyee* - letzte tour platten vorne eingefahren, habe samstag nach dem schlauchwechsel festgestellt, dass das schaltwerk komplett schief ist. habe mich im elm im januar im eis/schnee bergab rechts abgelegt, jetzt erst gesehen dass der schaden doch größer ist, lässt sich kaum durchtreten in den meisten gängen, das wird dann wohl ein mitgrund meiner persönlich so miserablen performance am letzten mittwoch sein 

würde dir spätestens am dienstagabend bescheid sagen


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2015)

*Markus*, so manchen wir es.


----------



## coddatec (20. April 2015)

Ich bin wegen der Arbeit unterwegs und daher diesmal nicht dabei.
Euch viel Spaß bei dem angesagten Königswetter


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2015)

Schade* Lars*, aber besten Dank, werden wir wie immer haben . Vielleicht bist Du Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. April 2015)

Schade Lars


----------



## d-zorg (20. April 2015)

Lars hat noch 300 hm gut bei mir von gestern. Der darf mal aussetzen.
Wegen des defekten Schaltwerks zählen die doppelt.


----------



## coddatec (20. April 2015)

Sonntag wird leider auch nichts, meine Nichte wird konfirmiert.


----------



## Stevo1989 (20. April 2015)

Moin die Herren 
Ich melde mich mal wieder aus dem Salzgitter Höhenzug Forum zurück.
Dank neuem GPS Gerät konnte ich die Route mal zuverlässig aufzeichnen. 

Wenn ihr Interesse habt und auch mal im Höhenzug fahren wollt würde ich euch die GPX Datei geben. 
Sind 30km und 730Hm. Das ganze natürlich stark Trailorientiert!

Wenn bedarf da ist meldet euch. 
Ich denke die Datei muss man dann per Mail oder so verschicken. 

Achso, ich zeige die Tour auch gerne bei ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt!

Sportlicher Gruß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. April 2015)

Learning by doing!
Also eine gemeinsame Runde wäre ja mal was
Hat ja letztes Jahr leider nicht geklappt, steht also noch aus.
Lass uns das mal angehen!
Lieber am WE oder geht es bei dir auch mal am Mittwoch?


----------



## Stevo1989 (20. April 2015)

2x Mittwoch im Monat habe ich THW und die restlichen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. April 2015)

Hört sich gut an
Dann such dir mal einen Mittwoch im Mai aus, der 29.04 würde auch gehen.
Die Tour bieten wir dann per Mail in unserem Verteiler an.


----------



## Stevo1989 (20. April 2015)

Dieser und nächster Mittwoch sind beide frei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2015)

Bin dabei , die Strecke von Nils, letztes Jahr, war schon super, nettes Revier, der Salzgitter Höhenzug und jetzt geht mein Fully wieder richtig , da war meine Federung schon am Ende.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2015)

*Jens*, ist auch meine Devise "Learning by Doing" . *Stevo*, wer Interesse hat, den Salzgitter Höhenzug kennenzulernen und von einem einheimischen Guide ist herzlich eingeladen, denn darum geht es, gemeinsam neue Spots in Raum Braunschweig zu erfahren; Wort wörtlich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2015)

Hier das Video vom letzten Jahr in Salzgitter, damit ihr auf den Geschmack kommt was der Spot zu bieten hat.


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. April 2015)

Klingt Top! 
Dann macht mal einen Termin aus. 
Ich bin in der Regel mindestens 2-3x die Woche im Höhenzug unterwegs. Am We probiere ich dann immer mal im Harz zu fahren,  wenn die Zeit es zulässt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. April 2015)

Moin,
dann nehmen wir den 29.04 um 18 Uhr. 
Die Tour für morgen steht schon. 
Treffpunkt musst Du sagen.


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. April 2015)

In Salzgitter gebhardshagen am Freibad.
Mit wie vielen Leuten seid ihr unterwegs?


----------



## d-zorg (21. April 2015)

Gustedter Straße bei der Eisenbahnunterführung? Gleich nördlich vom Reihersee?
http://goo.gl/maps/s5TL3

Bitte immer eindeutige Adressen für solche Treffpunkte angeben. Nicht jeder ist ortskundig. 

Ich bin dabei, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (21. April 2015)

Alles klar, genau dort meinte ich. 
Ich bin heute und morgen auch unterwegs. 
Wenn jemand an dem Termin nicht kann aber heute oder morgen will.


----------



## schleppi (21. April 2015)

Schade das schaffe ich Mittwoch nicht dafür bin ich wahrscheinlich Samstag in SZ


----------



## marlinde (21. April 2015)

@Martin: einstellen hat gestern nicht geklappt. habe alle einstellmöglichkeiten (begrenzer, ...) gezogen bekomme aber nur maximal 4 gänge hinten abgedeckt, je nach seilzugspannung die oberen oder die unteren gänge. ist auch > 15 jahre alt das rad, muss vielleicht mal was neu gemacht werden ...

von daher würde ich dein superfreundliches angebot gerne annehmen! 

treffen uns also mittwoch, bis dahin ...

viele grüße
markus


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. April 2015)

Hallo* Markus*, ich habe beide Räder eingeladen, dann kannst Du mal Canyon Hardtail fahren  bevor ich es überhole. Sehen uns morgen. Bei deinem Schaltproblem kann es dann nur noch am Shifter liegen, das er zu wenig Weg macht.
*Jens* ich bin gespannt was uns morgen erwartet und das Wetter scheint zu passen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. April 2015)

Eine angenehme nicht so anstrengende Feierabend Runde durch unseren Elm
Hab etwas lahme Beine, mein Lauf heute im Elm und die 15 von gestern merke ich etwas


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. April 2015)

Dann halt eine save Runde mit small talk . Ich habe die Einladung für Mittwoch heute im Verteiler mit der Sonntagsausfahrt angekündigt . Ich bin am Mittwoch am Start, ggf. mit Gopro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (21. April 2015)

Servus, komme gerade aus dem Höhenzug zurück. 
33km 750hm. Ist auch die Tour die wir machen werden. 
Wie groß sind eure mittwochs runden in etwa?


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. April 2015)

Es ist noch ein Woche hin ; zur Zeit sind wir zu viert, Du,Jens, Daniel und ich, aber dass werden sich noch mehr . Letzten Mittwoch waren wir elf und vorletzten Sonntag vierzehn.


----------



## jojo46 (21. April 2015)

Man, man, mir kommen die Tränen... Ich muss mich noch ca. 10 Wochen gedulden. Werde ich nutzen um Bike zu überholen/aufrüsten. Gibt es in Umgebung einen Händler mit gutem Preis/Leistung Verhältnis? Brauche Reifen, Schläuche, Wartungsständer, KS Sattelstütze und noch paar Kleinigkeiten. 
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. April 2015)

Eugen wird schon , dir gute Besserung und im Juli ist die Saison noch nicht vorbei. Bei dem Händler kann ich Dir leider keinen Tip geben, z.T. im Internet oder im Fachhandel oder auch mal Karstadt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. April 2015)

Bei Teo.....
Wird schon Eugen
Wenn du Zeit hast fahr zu Stadler in Hanoi, oder du musst etwas mehr ausgeben und da ist es egal wo du in BS einkaufst.


----------



## schleppi (22. April 2015)

Moin, sagt mal hat einer von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit Päschke gesammelt? In Punkto Freundlichkeit und Unkompliziert beim Teile besorgen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2015)

Hallo Florian,  Päschke ist einer meiner Fachhändler und ich bin der Meinung sie machen ihren Job ganz gut, hilfsbereit;  habe z.B eine Kulanz bei Shimano erwirkt, Gabelschaft gekürzt am gleichen Tag und so weiter. Bei Theo muss man erst ein oder zwei Räder kaufen, bevor man als Kunde wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## marlinde (22. April 2015)

Gibt es auch eine Meinung zu Schließer in Schönlingen ?


----------



## Stevo1989 (22. April 2015)

Moin, der Päschke ist auch in Salzgitter Gebhardshagen, bis dato noch keine Probleme gehabt. 
Hat mir sogar mal ne Bikebrille ohne Kohle rausgegeben weil meine einen Sturz nicht überlebt hat,  die Tour aber weitergehen solle und ich keine Kohle bei hatte.


----------



## schleppi (22. April 2015)

Danke euch. Normalerweise fahre ich ja zu Velocity, bei Dirk hab ich bisher auch nie Probleme gehabt, gut meine Mutter arbeitet da, aber das muss ja nichts heissen. Das Problem ist halt einfach das ich ein paar spezielle Teile brauche die es nur von Scott gibt und im Internet ist das alles sehr ungenau beschrieben, wenn man überhaupt was findet. Päschke ist halt Scott Händler deswegen frage ich, nicht das ich da reinkomme und mir wie in manch anderen Läden nur blöde Kommentare anhören darf weil ich da noch nie ein bike gekauft habe. Dann könnte ich mir den weg auch sparen. Aber nach euren Erfahrungen werde ich da mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2015)

Florian Velocity kann ich auch nur empfehlen,  freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit,  ohne Radkauf.
Markus in Schöningen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, bis nachher.


----------



## Stevo1989 (22. April 2015)

Wo und wann startet ihr nachher?


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2015)

Wir starten um 18 Uhr vom Parkplatz am Tetzelstein im Elm.


----------



## marlinde (22. April 2015)

.. ooooh gut dass du das nochmal schreibst, ich wäre sonst um 17.30 zum lutterspring parkplatz gefahren


----------



## DownundA (22. April 2015)

Wäre nächste Woche bei der Sz Tour dabei.... 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2015)

Nah *Stevo1989*, dann sind wir schon zu fünft und ich glaube, da bleibt es nicht bei. Bis gleich, Wetter ist top.


----------



## Moga (22. April 2015)

Ich fahre jetzt los!  Bis denn!


----------



## Stevo1989 (22. April 2015)

Top


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. April 2015)

Die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich von einer sehr schönen Runde zurück.
Wie angekündigt 37km mit 530hm, Schnitt 15,5
Wir sind ohne Licht ausgekommen und die Trails sind staubtrocken.
Dank an meine 7 Mitstreiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. April 2015)

@Shampoo wir haben zu danken! Das war wirklich sehr nett heute! Bin immer noch gefläscht!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. April 2015)

...na Pierre, nach 3km schon ein gequältes Gesicht


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. April 2015)

Fliege verschluckt......!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. April 2015)

Sieht aber anders aus....


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2015)

Eher Schnappatmung.
*Jens*, super Ausfahrt und viel Neuland dabei , meine Trailbibliothek kann sich nur bei Dir bedanken. Die Streckenführung könnte man mit einem Grillerchen verbinden, denn sie lässt sich wirklich super fahren, schöne Trails und keine krassen Anstiege, auch Einsteiger geeignet. Mit dem Fully fährt es sich nochmal deutlich flüssiger und bei den Wiesentrails, durchgehende Traktion und Druck auf dem Pedal. *Markus*, wenn dein Rad noch nicht fertig werden sollte, überlasse ich Dir gerne nochmal mein Hardtail, damit sich auch dein Hintern mehr abhärtet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. April 2015)

Ach so, den Elfentrail fast durchgefahren , außer die Treppenpassage; nächstes mal anders rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (23. April 2015)

*Martin* - top - vielen Dank für das Angebot
*Jens* - Danke fürs guiden, war eine schöne Strecke


----------



## MTBFrischling (23. April 2015)

Auch von mir noch ein dickes Danke an Jens!  Ne super Runde. Der Elm ist wirklich klasse


----------



## marlinde (24. April 2015)

*Martin* - *Canyon* wird nicht fertig, da Teile erst Montag kommen. Habe Schaltauge fürs *propain* bekommen damit bekomme ich das schaltwerk vielleicht schon wieder ausgerichtet, kann aber erst Samstagabend daran arbeiten. Reicht dir das?


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2015)

*Markus*, ich lasse es erstmal zusammen, bis deine Räder fertig sind, damit Du ggf. Mittwoch dabei bist . Wie sieht es Sonntag bei Dir aus.


----------



## marlinde (24. April 2015)

... Ja ich meinte Sonntag


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2015)

Ok , kein Problem, wenn Du dein Rad nicht fahrbereit bekommst, komme ich mit dem Auto zur Roten Wiese und nehme das Hardtail mit. Sollte dein Propain laufen, kannst Du das Samstag nochmal kund tun, da ich ggf. von Waggum mit dem Rad fahren würde.
*Jens* fahren wir dann ggf doch mit zwei Gruppen; sind jetzt zu zehnt und ggf. ist Wolfgang und Normen noch dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2015)

Fahren mit zwei Gruppen . Rochus hat sich noch gemeldet und er bringt noch 3-4 MTBler von der TU mit.* Jens*, da kannst Du die Jungs ja schön durch den Forst scheuchen. Sag nur Pferdetrails , soll ja ein wenig regnen.


----------



## marlinde (25. April 2015)

*martin* - ich versuche das propain heute fertig zu bekommen, falls das nicht klappt kann ich morgen früh auch direkt zu dir kommen und wir fahren beide zur roten wiese, dann hast du nicht den transport - ich melde mich heute abend


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. April 2015)

Na gut........


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. April 2015)

Markus, wenn das Propain nicht funzt, treffen wir uns an der Roten Wiese. Ich würde sonst von mir um 8 Uhr starten und es werden ca. 40 km mehr und das muss nicht sein. Für mich kein Problem mit dem Auto zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (25. April 2015)

*martin* - herzlichen dank für das angebot, aber ich nutze das propain, alles läuft wieder. mit neuem schaltauge passt wieder alles perfekt. bis morgen ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. April 2015)

.Bis morgen und ich hoffe das Wetter passt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich wollte mich von der kleinen Braunschweigumrundung zurückmelden. Bevor ich zur Streckenbeschreibung komme, wollte ich mich nochmal bei Jens und Pierre für die Unterstützung bedanken, denn durch eure Hilfe haben wir keinen verloren und bei der großen Gruppe, trotz des Untergrundes, ein ordentliches Tempo hingelegt. Besten Dank nochmal, immer wie wieder so. Wir waren heute 16 Männer und alle haben super durchgehalten, ein besonders Lob an Adolfo" Du Kampfschwein hast voll Biss und hast mir am Berg gezeigt was eine Harke ist.. Die Jungs mussten 53 km mit ca. 210 Hm, bei ca. 18 km Trailanteil durchkämpfen und sie haben trotz des z.T. starken Regen und nassen Untergrund einen knappe 17er Schnitt hingelegt,top. Bilder sind online.
Bis Mittwoch und ich hoffe das Wetter passt, denn bei Regen, sind die Wurzeltrails in Salzgitter nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. April 2015)

Martin, unterschreibe ich dir blind
War voll geil so eine große Gruppe komplett zum Ziel zu bringen!!
Wie wir das heute gemacht haben war es auch perfekt und müsste wirklich allen gerecht werden
So und nicht anders machen wir das in Zukunft immer, hat voll Bock gemacht. 
Adolfo alte Kämper Sau, Respekt warst gut drauf heute
Schade das du Mittwochs nicht kannst, würdest prima zu uns passen, zum "harten Kern"
Meine Fotos kommen gegen Abend.
Besonderen Dank an Martin für die Runde und Dank an alle Mitstreiter
Mit Euch immer wieder
Das macht Laune auf den Sommer!!


----------



## Stevo1989 (26. April 2015)

So schlecht ist das in Salzgitter bei Regen nicht. 
Bisschen rutschiger aber wenn man am Trail bisschen Tempo raus nimmt immer noch Top! 
War heute im Harz, dort war es rutschig  ... aber trotzdem cool


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. April 2015)

Hallo *Stevo*, das Bild kommt super rüber. Mit Mittwoch sieht es wettertechnisch ganz gut aus, trocken 14°.


----------



## MTBFrischling (26. April 2015)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
auch von mir noch mal ein großes Dankeschön an die 3 Guides war ne richtig geile Tour mit coolen Leuten
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. April 2015)

Meine Bilder habe ich auch hochgeladen!
Wo ist der Guide......


----------



## marlinde (26. April 2015)

hi *martin* - super strecke heute hat total spass gemacht, war zeitweise richtig super flow drin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (26. April 2015)

Danke an die 3 Guides Sehr geil mit euch macht es SpaßIch überlege noch wie ich das Mittwochs machen soll......... hätte schon richtig lust


----------



## -Jules- (26. April 2015)

Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich mithalten kann?!  Das liest sich hier, als ob ihr schon mächtig viel Kondition antrainiert habt (Ich bin fast nur an den Wochenenden unterwegs).

Was für eine Runde würde denn am Mittwoch anstehen?


----------



## d-zorg (27. April 2015)

@-Jules- Ist doch kein Problem; einfach mal mitkommen und ausprobieren.
Ich gehöre in der Truppe auch eher zu den langsamen. Aber es wird keiner zurück gelassen. Es sollen immer alle gemeinsam wieder ankommen und der langsamste macht das Tempo. Auf jeden Fall ist es gutes Training. 
Diesen Mittwoch geht es übrigens nicht in den Elm, sondern in den Salzgitter Höhenzug. Treffpunkt steht schon fest. Müsstest du mal ein paar Beiträge weiter oben schauen. Dort ist es auch verlinkt.

Was gibt es sonst noch?
Achja, melde mich ebenfalls zurück... war auf einer geführten 2-Tages-Tour im Harz am Wochenende. Am Ende standen insgesamt 108 km mit 2400 hm auf der Uhr. Trails satt und aus allen Kategorien, die der Harz so bieten kann.
Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich es am Mittwoch schaffe. Viel zu tun diese Woche und das hat Vorrang.

@Stevo1989 Wo ist das im Harz?


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. April 2015)

Das ist der Grumbacher Teich bei Hahnenklee.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2015)

Hallo* Jules*, Daniel hat an sich schon alles gesagt. Ich kann Dir nur anbieten, wie die anderen zuvor, schick mir deine E-Mailadresse als PN und ich pflege dich in den Verteiler mit ein und Du wirst über alle Aktionen der Gruppe informiert. Für die Sonntagsausfahrten ggf. auch Mittwochs wollen wir auch eine Einsteigerrunde etablieren, um euch den Einstieg etwas zu vereinfachen, wenn sich genug finden; gestern war das nicht der Fall, die Gruppe wäre zu klein gewesen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2015)

*Stevo*, es gibt drei Grumbacher Teiche, mittlerer, oberer und neuer.
*Daniel *von wo aus seit ihr die Tagesetappen gestartet und wie war das Wetter bei euch, denn bei unserer Ausfahrt hat es ab 10 Uhr, ca. eine Stunde gut geregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (27. April 2015)

Oberer


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2015)

Danke . Ich habe gerade gesehen, es gibt auch noch den Grumbacher Teich. Pierre und ich sind dort letztes Jahr eine Rundtour von Clausthal-Goslar-Hahnenklee-Wildemann gefahren.


----------



## coddatec (27. April 2015)

Ich bin höchst wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch nicht dabei, auch wenn SZ ganz cool war im letzten Jahr.
Bin im Moment in Mannheim unterwegs.


----------



## d-zorg (28. April 2015)

Erster Tag startete in Ilsenburg. Unterkunft war in Oderbrück.
Auf unserer Strecke kam am Sonntag nur feiner Nieselregen runter die ersten zwei Stunden. Wir waren entsprechend gekleidet. Wirklich durchnässt war keiner. Ansonsten hatten wir streckenweise richtig sonniges Wetter.


----------



## roundround (28. April 2015)

Bitte die Strecke nicht verteilen, wenn das eine geführte Tour ist. 
Damit verdienen Leute ihre Mäuse.


----------



## dezilaiceps (28. April 2015)

Ist ja schon gut...
Hatte d-zorg auch per PN um einen "Erfahrungsbericht" gebeten. Wollte gar keinen Track von Ihn. Alles weitere dann mal im persönlichen Gespräch im der Natur.
Gruß dezilaiceps


----------



## d-zorg (28. April 2015)

Keine Sorge, zum Verlauf der Route hab ich ja nichts weiter gesagt. 
Wer die fahren möchte, meldet sich am besten selbst dort mal an.  Lohnt sich in jedem Fall.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2015)

Hallo *Niels*, das nenne ich Charakter , dies sehe ich ähnlich, doch nicht nur für kommerziel geführte Touren, denn wir geben unser Wissen kostenlos Preis für die Teilnehmer, doch der Aufwand für uns ist der gleiche.


----------



## Stevo1989 (29. April 2015)

-Jules- schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich mithalten kann?!  Das liest sich hier, als ob ihr schon mächtig viel Kondition antrainiert habt (Ich bin fast nur an den Wochenenden unterwegs).
> 
> Was für eine Runde würde denn am Mittwoch anstehen?


Wenn du heute mitkommen würdest hättest du die Möglichkeit bei der Hälfte der Strecke auszusteigen, da kommen wir direkt an den Autos vorbei. 
Wäre also ideal!
Sportliche Grüße


----------



## schleppi (29. April 2015)

Da ich nicht weiss ob ich das heute schaffe, besteht die Möglichkeit nochmal eine Tour bei Salzgitter zu fahren? Vielleicht auch mal irgendwann am Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (29. April 2015)

Logisch. 
Bin regelmäßig on  Tour. 
Obwohl es am We bevorzugt in Richtung Harz geht, finden wir da bestimmt ne Möglichkeit 
Einfach mal melden wenn du zeit hast!


----------



## roundround (29. April 2015)

Ansonsten  kenne ich mich da auch ein bischen aus. Daniel auch glaube ich.


----------



## schleppi (29. April 2015)

Da gewesen bin ich auch schon, aber es ist halt immer etwas schöner wenn man jemanden hat der sich bestens auskennt und auch weiß welche trails sich lohnen. Bin da ja mehr derjenige der auf den Abfahrten etwas mehr Aktion braucht mit technischen Sachen dabei.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. April 2015)

Bin heut nicht dabei!


----------



## marlinde (29. April 2015)

ich bin dabei


----------



## roundround (29. April 2015)

Kann mich jemand aus BS mitnehmen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2015)

Nils ich wollt jetzt los von Waggum. Wo kann ich dich aufgabeln.


----------



## Stevo1989 (29. April 2015)

Jetzt mit 200kmh auf die bahn damit ich auch pünktlich bin


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2015)

Markus super , bis gleich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2015)

Hallo *Nils*, ist da jemand.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2015)

Ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## roundround (29. April 2015)

Mist, da habe ich die Nachricht knapp verpasst.
Ich wollte mit dem Zug fahren aber ich musste noch die Bremse entlüften :-(

Viel Spaß Jungs!


----------



## -Jules- (29. April 2015)

Stevo1989 schrieb:


> Wenn du heute mitkommen würdest hättest du die Möglichkeit bei der Hälfte der Strecke auszusteigen, da kommen wir direkt an den Autos vorbei.
> Wäre also ideal!
> Sportliche Grüße


Hi Stevo, leider hat es nicht klappen sollen heute.  Die Arbeit hielt mich länger auf als erwartet. Ich schätze mal, die Tour heute ging über Bismarkturm und Referenzberg?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. April 2015)

So, die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich gesund und munter zurück!
Diesmal wurden wir von Steven durch den SZ-Höhenzug geführt, Steven vielen 
Dank dafür und mit Dir immer wieder
Die Runde hatte wie angekündigt 31km mit 760hm, der Schnitt liegt bei 13,9 km/h
Wirklich ein sehr geiles Revier, das sollten wir öfter unter die Stollen nehmen
Henning hat sich auch mal wieder blicken lassen, sollte er öfter machen.....
Fotos kommen später und Pierre hat was verpasst, war ne Gaudi

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (29. April 2015)

Gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen.
Hab euch "knapp" verpasst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2015)

So melde mich auch mal zurück, habe leider mein Handy auf dem Autodach liegen lassen, nach dem ich die Gopro ausrichten habe, jetzt ist es im Nirvana, nichts desto trotz, Steven eine super Ausfahrt und besten Dank dafür  hat wirklich Bock gemacht die Wurzeltrails mit neuem Fahrwerk runter zu fahren . Meine paar Bilder sind online und das Filmchen wird noch nachgereicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. April 2015)

Pierre hast was verpasst  und Absprache für die RR Ausfahrten morgen . Hier noch ein Gruppenfoto an der Lichtenbergburg.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2015)

Na bravo Martin, die Nummer hätte von mir sein können.
Hab ja mal mein Garimn plattgefahren, hatte es auf dem Autoreifen liegen lassen.......


----------



## Stevo1989 (30. April 2015)

Das ist verdammt ärgerlich! 
Vielleicht ist es ja direkt auf dem Parkplatz vom Dach geflogen.
Ich kann nachher nochmal gucken. 
Die Tour mit euch war Top! Endlich mal paar Biker im Höhenzug


----------



## MTBFrischling (30. April 2015)

Na das hat sich ja gelohnt ein Garmin und ein Handy geschrotet!
Wie siehts denn morgen oder am Samstag mit ner kleinen Ausfahrt aus ? Hat da jemand Zeit und Lust ?


----------



## marlinde (30. April 2015)

*Martin* kannst du heutze nicht hinfahren mit einem zweiten Handy und deine nummer anrufen? das liegt dich bestimmt funktionsfähig irgendwo im gras ?? Oder gib' doch Steven die Nummer vielleicht kann er es beim Klingeln orten ..

Ist das ein Telekom-Vertrag?


----------



## Stevo1989 (30. April 2015)

Das würde ich auch so vorschlagen. 
Auf meiner Hunderunde nachher ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2015)

Das Handy wurde gefunden
Mein Garmin habe ich glaube ich vor 3 Jahren geschrottet, ist also schon Geschichte
Da das Handy wieder da ist, alles gut gelaufen im Höhenzug


----------



## Stevo1989 (30. April 2015)

Sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2015)

Meine Fotos habe ich hochgeladen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2015)

Mit dem Handy nochmal Glück gehabt und nicht im Nirvanar. *Jens*, Dir und deiner Familie viel Spaß im WoMo und schick mal den Track deiner MTB-Tour. Maik, ich werde mit Pierre, Freitag und Sonntag RR fahren, mal Strecke machen. Da ich das Wochenende frei zur Verfügung habe, könnte ich eine Strecke für Samstag mit dem MTB zusammenstellen; 9 Uhr Start o.K. denn Rest im Verteiler, Einladung ginge dann heute raus, wenn Interesse. Video von Salzgitter ggf. über das Wochenende fertig stellen.


----------



## marlinde (30. April 2015)

ich habe interesse für samstag


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2015)

Nah gut, geht die Einladung heute raus, Strecke baue ich zusammen.


----------



## MTBFrischling (30. April 2015)

Martin, das wäre total klasse. In der Gruppe macht es doch gleich viel mehr Spaß .
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Ort und Uhrzeit ist mir egal. Bis Samstag


----------



## marlinde (30. April 2015)

ich würde als treffpunkt lutterspring bevorzugen, dann muss ich das auto nicht bemühen


----------



## coddatec (30. April 2015)

Ich bin ggf. auch bei einer der Touren dabei, muss aber mit meiner Regierung noch die Freigabe anwarten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2015)

Ich nich
Bin dafür aber im Kurzurlaub, natürlich mit Sport


----------



## coddatec (30. April 2015)

@Oberhutzel, @MTB_BS : Wann startet ihr morgen bzw. Sonntag?
Habt Ihr noch Platz für 'nen Lutscher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (30. April 2015)

Martin hab die wegen Samstag per Mail geantwortet. Falls jemand Interesse hat wir wollen morgen mit ein paar Leuten durch die Asse. Treffen wäre um 11.30 am Parkplatz Heidbergsee.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

Lars, Entschuldigung dass ich erst jetzt reagiere , habe gerade am Salzgittervideo gearbeitet und das Forum nicht beobachtet. Ich werde am Freitag ca. um 8:15 bei Pierre aufschlagen, falls das zu kurzfristig ist, können wir vielleicht gemeinsam am Sonntag fahren und einen Starttermin noch wählen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. Mai 2015)

Lars willst du auch kommen? Dann komm zu mir! Adresse hast du oder?


----------



## coddatec (1. Mai 2015)

Hey ihr zwei, 
hab eure posts erst zu spät gelesen und erstmal gemütlich gefrühstückt.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. Mai 2015)

@Oberhutzel 
Sauber Martin! Normal würde ich jetzt sagen das es ganz nett war aber diesmal war es der Knaller! Top Strecke schön gequatscht! Bist nen Super Guide!


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

Danke *Pierre*, war auch eine super Ausfahrt mit dir und mal small talk dabei. Nach der Fahrt und den Restauswirkungen von unser Salzgittertour, merke ich meine Beine, 97 km und ca. 860 Hm in 3:39 bei 6-11°. *Adolfo*, für morgen keine Angst, sind schon paar Körner verbrannt. Zur Zeit sind wir trotz des spontanen Entschluß, zu sechst . Sonntag, the same procedure as friday ; 111 km mit ca. 915 Hm. Pierre schick mir bitte nochmal deine Trackaufzeichnung von unserer Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (1. Mai 2015)

*Pierre und Martin, *ihr seid ja verrückt  heute 100 km, morgen 60 und Sonntag nochmal 110 . Das ist ja mal nen straffes Programm! Respekt


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

Ja *Maik*, leider nee harte Woche, doch Berlin ist am 31.5. und wir fahren in der Gruppe bis 38 km/h Schnitt, weil Jens meint wir können das, auch mein erstes mal  und die Triathlonsaison beginnt im Juni in Helmstedt. So das Video von unser Salzgitterausfahrt ist fertig . Ich glaube wir haben den Berg gerockt , geile Abfahrten und richtig Späne bemacht; Dank noch mal an Steven für deine Begleitung und es ist auch mal geil einfach hinterherfahren. Viel Spaß dabei und halt morgen ab in den Elm; kreuzen paar Wege, die ich heute mit Pierre unter die RR-Reifen genommen habe.


----------



## Stevo1989 (1. Mai 2015)

Wo kann ich das Video sehen? 
Immer wieder gerne als guide 
Werde an eurer mittwochsrunde auch versuchen ab und an mal teil zu nehmen. 

Heute ne schöne Tour gemacht. 
89km 1100hm. 
Bisschen Grundlage schaffen


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

*Steven*, findest Du auf meiner Profilseite  oder Oberhutzel bei Google eingeben. Viel Spaß.

Du kannst auch auf den Salzgitter Tread gehen, da habe ich es verlinkt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Mai 2015)

Martin, bestes Video bis jetzt
Der Speed kommt schon echt geil rüber
Wenn du Steven erwischt hättest würden manche Stellen noch schneller rüberkommen.
Nur war der zu fix für uns


----------



## Stevo1989 (1. Mai 2015)

Das ist der Vorteil einer Hausstrecke


----------



## Luisfigo (1. Mai 2015)

*Martin *morgen eine lockere Portugiesenrunde


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

Jepp.


----------



## TimoD (1. Mai 2015)

Hui hätte niemals gedacht das es so viele Biker aus Braunschweigund Umgebung gibt. 
Hätte immer gedacht das ich der einzige bin in den Wäldern da ich nie ein gesehen habe, ach ja zu mir  ich Selber komme aus Hötzum (Landkreis Wolfenbüttel)


----------



## marlinde (1. Mai 2015)

*martin* - super video - tolle arbeit - herzlichen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

*Markus*, besten Dank fürs positive Feedback. Freut mich dass es euch gefällt. Markus bis morgen, sind zu sechst, bei einer lockeren portogiesen Ausfahrt.


----------



## TimoD (1. Mai 2015)

Kann ich Fragen wo ihr Unterwegs seit ? @Oberhhutzel


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo *TimoD*, wir treffen uns an der Roten Wiese in Braunschweig um 9 Uhr, nachfolgende Koordinaten bei Google earth eingeben, dann findest Du den Startpunkt (52°14'19.23"N  10°32'6.75"E).


----------



## TimoD (1. Mai 2015)

Ah OK Danke ja ich weis schon, bin aber Leider Morgen nicht Zuhause


----------



## coddatec (2. Mai 2015)

Pierre, Martin, wann und wo wollen wir uns morgen treffen?
Hab von der diensthabenden Wache für morgen ein paar Stunden Freigang bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. Mai 2015)

Moin Lars, hab von Martin noch keinen Starpunkt bekommen! Warte auch!


----------



## MTBFrischling (2. Mai 2015)

* Martin, *vielen Dank für die kurzfristige Tour.TOP ! TOP ! TOP! Bin jetzt auch ganz gut kaputt hat auf jeden Fall total Spaß gemacht. Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## marlinde (2. Mai 2015)

ja *martin*, das war klasse !!! vielen dank


----------



## fm7775 (2. Mai 2015)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> So ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Eugen, Gifhorn hat wirklich super Trails, alles was das Mountainbikerherz sucht, flowige Streckenabschnitte, Wurzelpassagen, steile Rampen und Abfahrten ( Pierre Hut ab bei über 50 % nicht gekniffen , mit meinem Hardtail lieber auf Nummer sicher  ) und ich habe ein kleines Filmchen gemacht, damit die Daheimgebliebenen sehen was Gifhorn so bietet, in kürze halt. Zwei Gruppenfotos sind online.
> 
> So zum Tempo; Fabian, sei mal froh dass Du uns verpasst hast, dass Tempo war schon knackig und für eine Ausfahrt um Gifhorns Trails kennzulernen eindeutig zu schnell; eher Rennen ; Durchschnittspuls 152 und max. 180. Sicherlich geht bei mir mehr, aber dann traininiere ich alleine.
> Fabian ich werde dir den Track mal zuschicken, damit Du nochmal in den Genuss kommst, vielleicht Neuland zu sehen.
> ...


Hi, Gifhorn hat Trails. Wo denn, ein Kumpel wohnt in Röttgesbuttel und würden gerne mal ne Runde mit euch drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Mai 2015)

*Maik* und *Markus*, erstmal besten Dank für die Blumen, freut mich wenn die Strecke zugesagt hat. Ich musste mir erstmal nee Pizza gönnen nach 97 km und knapp 900 Hm . Unsere Elmtour hatte heute 61 km mit 700 Hm und der Boden war z.T. sehr sülzig und hat uns Körner gekostet und ich hatte paar Einlagen im Nordelm; Kommentar meiner Mitfahrer" wo ist denn hier der Weg, ach dort". Adolfo super durchgehalten, die Portogiesentour, für dich kein Problem mehr, knapp 16er Schnitt und Grillen macht dein Schwiegervater und Du gönnst Dir ein Weizen . Bilder sind online.
*fm7775*, wir sind von Eugen in Gifhorn eingeladen wurden und er hat sich als Guide zur Verfügung gestellt; für uns auch Neuland. Du solltest dich mit jojo46 in Verbindung setzten. Die Tour findest Du unter folgenden Link.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2960415-trails-um-und-in-gifhorn/

und das Video auf meiner Profilseite.

*Lars* und* Pierre*; für die RR-Tour sollten wir uns um 8:30 bei Pierre treffen, vorausgesetzt es ist trocken.


----------



## coddatec (2. Mai 2015)

Ok, dann bis morgen.


----------



## Luisfigo (2. Mai 2015)

*Martin *danke für die Sehr geile Tour* Bin super platt *Das Bier schmecktDas war keine Portugiesenrunde


----------



## coddatec (3. Mai 2015)

Martin, Pierre danke für die geniale Tour. 
Hat Spaß gemacht, aber jetzt bin ich platt. 

Für Wayne:
Laut Garmin: 105km, ca. 950hm, knapp 26,8er Schnitt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2015)

*Lars*, Dank zurück, hat Spaß mit euch gemacht und abwechselnde Führungsarbeit. Wir nehmen die Zahlen von Pierre und mir 105 km 1084 Hm, 26,9 km/h Schnitt, hört sich besser an. Ich merke meine Beine auch. Die besten Einlagen waren Reitlingstal hoch, als ein Jungspunt an uns vorbei fuhr und Lars nur Pierre anschaute und sagte" ... aber jetzt kein 30er Schnitt hier hoch", wäre Mittwoch gewesen, hätte Lars leiden müssen, so haben wir ihn ziehen lassen. Die Abfahrt nach Lamspringe war auch noch mal super; Pierre musste umbedingt das gelbe Trikot einholen und ist mit konstant 50 km/h runter, hatte im Windschatten 160 Puls, aber das gelbe Trikot musste im Windschatten abreißen lassen.. Jens, Du hast mal wieder gefehlt und Christian wird Zeit dass der Renner bald im Wohnzimmer steht, dann geht es richtig vorran. Bis Mittwoch; Jens bau was zartes.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2015)

Hm, habt ihr euch ja gut ohne mich amüsiert
Ich bin aber auch gut unterwegs gewesen. 

Timo, ich komme aus Sickte, also nur einmal um die Ecke.
Wir sind jeden Mittwoch und jeden 2ten Sonntag unterwegs und geben immer bekannt wo
wir uns treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (3. Mai 2015)

Apelnstedt ist auch vertreten!!!

Rock ON


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2015)

Hi Hi,

am Mittwoch geht es wie gewohnt in den Elm, es warten 32km mit 700hm auf uns.
Es sind sehr schöne Trails bei und ich habe versucht die schlammigen Stellen zu meiden,
ganz ohne klappt das aber nicht. Schwerer Boden wird also bei sein
Treffpunkt um 18Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Steinbruch in Evessen.
Der Parkplatz ist am Ende der Straße Markmorgen in Evessen bei der Obstbausiedlung.
Die Straße endet beim Parkplatz, notfalls mal Google Maps bemühen.
Wer sich die Strecke zutraut, braucht sich nicht zurückhalten, wir passen das Tempo an
Schön wäre auch mal Damenbesuch
Lampen werden nicht mehr benötigt!

Ich freue mich auf Euch
Gruß Jens


----------



## Stevo1989 (4. Mai 2015)

Servus! 
Ich denke ich werde dabei sein

Mal gucken was ihr so zu bieten habt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2015)

Steven, das ist nur ein Teil, denke aber dass der dir schon gefällt


----------



## marlinde (4. Mai 2015)

bin dabei sollte arbeitstechnisch nichts dazwischen kommen ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2015)

*Jens*, bin natürlich dabei  und wenn es etwas ruhiger vonstatten geht, freuen sich meine Beine nach dem langen Wochenende. Deine Mail habe erhalten, aber leider fehlte der Track als Anhang, sollte ich als Hilfssheriff dienen . Mittwoch top Wetter, trocken, bis 19°, kann ich mal kurz versuchen.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Mai 2015)

*Jens *nur 32 Km  bin leider nicht da  *Martin *in kurz  *klingt* *sehr spektakulär*


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2015)

Adolfo, das ist spektakulär
Trotzdem schade, täusch Dich nicht an der Streckenlänge....


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Mai 2015)

Ja ich weiß  mir blutet das Herz wäre gerne dabei gewesen  mach mal bitte Mittwoch ein Foto von Martin in kurz


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2015)

Die zarten Beinchen im Kleinen Schwarzen
Zumindest nicht solche Hobbit Behaarung wie beim Lutscher.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2015)

*Jens*, habe den Track erhalten . Da hast Du ja wieder was fesches zusammen gebaut; sag nur 3 mal Kette links und paar super Trails dabei, nach meiner Bibliothek 13 km . Freue mich auf Mittwoch und mal schauen was die Beine sagen und dann in kurz. *Adolfo* hier ein Vorgeschmack nach 15 Jahren Rennrad und MTB.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Mai 2015)

WOW Hammer Beine  will ich auch haben da muss ich wohl noch ein paar Km machen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2015)

Hast ja jetzt ein Paar Antreiber gefunden, der Rest kommt von alleine


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2015)

*Danke* , habe auch ein bischen dran gearbeitet; doch da gebe ich Jens recht, bleib weiter so dran und mit deinem Biss, für dich kein Problem.


----------



## DownundA (4. Mai 2015)

bin dabei!!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2015)

Henning, hol dich um 17:30 ab


----------



## DownundA (4. Mai 2015)

check...


----------



## DownundA (4. Mai 2015)

dickes merci, Jens!!!


----------



## Stevo1989 (4. Mai 2015)

Kann man einer freundlicherweise den Treffpunkt über Maps hier angeben? 
Nicht das ich noch woanders lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2015)

Bin ich zu doof zu, geht mit dem iPad irgendwie nicht!
Gib einfach mal "Markmorgen Evessen" ein, die Straße bis zum Ende und du bist da.


----------



## Stevo1989 (4. Mai 2015)

wenn Technik überfordert


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Mai 2015)

Jens bin dabei! Diene auch gern als Schlusslicht!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Mai 2015)

Fotomontage?


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2015)

*Steven* hier die Koordinaten nach Google earth ( 52°11'52.73"N  10°43'20.42"E). Bis morgen, mit einem Schlußlicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2015)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Fotomontage?


Pierre, das Foto hast Du gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (4. Mai 2015)

Jawoll, besten dank


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2015)

Geht also auch, wenn die Technik überfordert


----------



## marlinde (4. Mai 2015)

*Martin* - bis morgen ? - ich dachte wir treffen uns Mittwoch ?!?


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2015)

*Markus*, hast recht, übermorgen, Mittwoch, mein Fehler.


----------



## MTBFrischling (6. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Bin heute dabei. Mache jetzt Feierabend und bin pünktlich in hemkenrode


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2015)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Steven* hier die Koordinaten nach Google earth ( 52°11'52.73"N  10°43'20.42"E). Bis morgen, mit einem Schlußlicht.


Hallo *Maik,* wir treffen uns nicht in Hemkenrode, sondern in Evessen; Am Markmorgen Parkplatz ganz oben. Koordinaten findest Du im Zitat. 
Bis gleich.


----------



## Stevo1989 (6. Mai 2015)

Servus zusammen! 
Ich bin leider noch auf der Arbeit verhaftet! 
Wartet nicht auf mich


----------



## MTBFrischling (6. Mai 2015)

Oh verdammt....da hätte ich ja lange warten können! Vielen Dank . Bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Mai 2015)

Wir sind dann wieder da!
Die Tourdaten habe ich nicht ausgelesenen, denn wir haben verkürzt.
Leider sind wir am Tetzelstein zu einem schwerem Unfall dazugekommen.
Ein Motorradfahrer hat wohl einen RR-Fahrer erwischt. Ein paar von uns haben dann erste
Hilfe geleistet. 
Der RR-Fahrer ist schwer verletzt und Motorradfahrer hat leider sein Leben verloren.....
Daraufhin haben unsere Tour abgebrochen!
Dank an alle Mitstreiter insbesondere an unsere Damen, habt toll mitgemacht.


----------



## fm7775 (6. Mai 2015)

Mein Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Mai 2015)

Bin auch zurück! Danke an alle! Nächste Tour wieder ohne Zwischenfall! Euer Schlusslicht


----------



## marlinde (6. Mai 2015)

ich musste auf dem heimweg dort wieder vorbei, da wir am ende der tour den hubschrauber wegfliegen sahen dachte ich dort ist wieder alles frei. war aber nicht so.

der motorradfahrer lag immer noch auf der strasse und dort stand bereits ein leichenwagen an der strassenseite.

r.i.p. 

mein beileid an die angehörigen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Mai 2015)

Tote werden nicht in den Rettungswagen mitgenommen.
Die bleiben da solange bis ein Leichenwagen da ist. 
r.i.p. Beleid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Mai 2015)

"_*schreckliche Nachrichten*  _


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Mai 2015)

Ja leider Adolfo hast somit nichts verpasst. 
Die Runde fahren wir nochmal, dann komplett.
Mit Dir?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo *Jens*, trotz der verkürzten Ausfahrt, die wir nochmal komplett fahren sollten, hat sie mir Spaß gemacht und zu zehn mit Damenunterstützung super . Mit dem Unfall, da ich selber Krad und RR fahre, zeigt mir wieder, wie dicht in einem Moment Freut und Leid liegen können und ich hoffe für den Rennradfahrer, dass er bald wieder auf den Beinen ist und für die Angehörigen des Motorradfahrers viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Mai 2015)

Habe für Sonntag noch nicht das OK bekommen  ich arbeite dran


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2015)

Ach so *Jens*, Narbe zerlegt; Lager kaufe ich morgen, dann kannst Du dein Rad Freitag abholen, ein Lager war defekt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Mai 2015)

*Adolfo* mit deinem südländischen Charme wird das schon. Ach so die Bilder der Ausfahrt sind online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Mai 2015)

Oh das ging schnell Martin
Ich sehe Fußball, meine stelle ich morgen rein


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Mai 2015)

Martin das hat bis jetzt auch immer gezogen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Mai 2015)

Alter Charmeur


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Mai 2015)

Ich war auch fleißig 16.8 km
Geschw 11.6 und 267 Höhenmeter   nicht schlecht oder ?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Mai 2015)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich war auch fleißig 16.8 km
> Geschw 11.6 und 267 Höhenmeter   nicht schlecht oder ?


Am Stück? Respekt! Das war aber ein Lauf oder?


----------



## TheBASStian (6. Mai 2015)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Das war aber ein Lauf oder?



11,6 wäre eine ziemlich gute Geschwindigkeit, zu Fuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (6. Mai 2015)

Nein Maik geschoben


----------



## MTBFrischling (7. Mai 2015)

*Adolfo* ich komme gern auf dein Angebot zurück - bei der nächsten Tour kannst du mich den Berg hoch schieben Wenn ich direkt vor dir bin kann ich dich auch besser fluchen hören


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Mai 2015)

Grins...............


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich Sonntag komme werde ich mal das Tempo erhöhen


----------



## marlinde (7. Mai 2015)

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...riats-wolfenbuettel-vom-donnerstag-7-mai-2015


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Mai 2015)

Sch….da will einer einfach nur Sport machen und dann sowas….
Im Wald gibt es keine (ganz wenige) Motorradfahrer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2015)

Nochmal kurz zu gestern
Der Radfahrer hat sich in der Nacht auch noch durchgestreckt, er war 48 Jahre alt.
r.i.p mein Beileid für seine Angehörigen.
Der Motorradfahrer war erst 27 Jahre alt


----------



## marlinde (7. Mai 2015)

*jens *- lädst du die bilder von gestern noch hoch?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2015)

ach ja...
Habe fertig, sind aber nicht besonders gut.....


----------



## marlinde (7. Mai 2015)

hätte ja sein können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Mai 2015)

*Markus* und *Jens*, erstmal besten Dank über das positive Feedback meiner letzten Bilder.  Jens dein Rad ist ready , der Rest über den Harten Kern.


----------



## ThomasBS (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Ist eine Tour am Wochenende geplant?

Gruß 
Thomas aus Königslutter


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Mai 2015)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Nein Maik geschoben


Das war nicht Maik!


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo *Thomas*, es ist eine Tour geplant. Da wir mittlerweile über 50 MTBler im Verteiler sind , möchte ich dich bitten, mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse zu senden, damit ich dich einpflegen kann und wir bei den Ausfahrten besser abschätzen können mit wieviel Teilnehmer wir rechnen können, wegen z.B zwei Gruppen. Ich sende Dir dann die Einladung per Mail zu.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

sehr schönes Super V mit Fatty
Mach es so wie Martin vorgeschlagen hat, ansonsten schau regelmäßig ins Forum.
Wir fahren jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr im Elm.


----------



## ThomasBS (8. Mai 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> sehr schönes Super V mit Fatty


Danke für die Lorbeeren. Es fährt sich auch richtig flowig.
Schaue eigentlich jeden Tag im Forum vorbei und lese schon länger mit. Vor ein paar Jahren fuhr ich auch bei der Anfangsgruppe mit, aber aus persönlichen Gründen pausierte ich mit dem MTB, aber ab diesem Jahr ist alles anders.
Habe ich das richtig gelesen, dass ihr auch mal RR Touren macht? So ein Teil wird von mir auch regelmäßig ausgefahren, wenn die Trails zu matschig sind.
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2015)

Jep, RR steht auch mit auf dem Programm


----------



## fm7775 (8. Mai 2015)

Hi, genau mein Ding. Komme aus Oscherleben, fast 40 und bin auch mit Renner und MTB unterwegs.

Reitlingstal war ich schon mal. Würde mich auch freuen, mit euch ne Tour zu machen. LG Frank


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2015)

Oschersleben ist zwar nicht gleich um die Ecke, aber bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen!
Sende mir deine Mail Adresse und du wirst mit informiert was wir wann wo unternehmen. 
Ansonsten regelmäßig in den Thread schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (9. Mai 2015)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen. Das Wetter soll ja passen. Hab schon Bock auf übernächsten Mittwoch- da bin ich dann auch wieder dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Mai 2015)

*Maik* erstmal besten Dank und ggf. übernächsten Mittwoch . Mit dem Wetter werden wir von oben wohl Glück haben , mit dem Untergrund auf den Trails werden wir etwas kämpfen müssen, ggf. 15 MTBler am Start.
*Frank* freut mich, dass Dir die Gifhorn-Strecke von Eugen auch gefallen hat, bis ggf. zu einer gemeinsamen RR- oder MTB-Tour.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. Mai 2015)

Top Tour heute Martin! Strecke war super abwechslungsreich! Genau mein Geschmack! Etwas trocken! Starke weibliche Begleitung! Respekt! Hat die junge Dame erstmal zwei Platt gemacht!


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Mai 2015)

*Martin Jens* wie ist es denn heute gelaufen


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2015)

So ich melde mich mal von unserer Sonntagausfahrt zurück, doch bevor ich die Ausfahrt revuee passieren lasse, möchte ich *Adolfo* gute Besserung wünschen und ich hoffe in spätestens zwei Wochen bis Du wieder dabei, deine Kampfschreie haben im Hintergrund gefehlt und die wären sicherlich dabei gewesen . *Jens* ich danke dir für deine Unterstützung und das kurzfristige umswitschen kannst nur Du , ist halt dein Revier, doch die 40% Abfahrt bei dem Untergrund wäre sicherlich etwas triggy gewesen. Pierre danke für das Schlußlicht, habe ich auch bildlich kommentiert.
So zur Ausfahrt, heute waren es 53 km im Elm mit ca. 570 Hm, reine Fahrzeit 3:46, 14,1Km/h Schnitt. Wir waren zu zehnt und wieder mit Damenunterstützung und obwohl paar Streckenabschnitte dabei waren, die nicht Standardroute sind ,wurde alles super durchgefahren; der Puls war bei allen wohl mal kurz am Anschlag. Beim nächsten mal, sind Anne und Corinna auch dabei, dann haben wir ein Klasse Damenteam am Start. Die Bilder der Ausfahrt sind online und halt bis Mittwoch, bin gespannt was Jens wieder schönes bastelt.
Ein anderes Thema und da spreche ich den lieben Thomas an, bei uns ist Verlässlichkeit, das heißt wenn man sich angemeldet hat zur Ausfahrt erscheint man auch oder man meldet sich ab, wie es alle anderen gemacht haben, denn wir planen ggf. zwei Gruppen und dann kann man leider nicht planen, wenn einige glauben heute passt es mit doch nicht. Also beim nächsten mal frühzeitig absagen, Danke.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2015)

*Markus*, dein IBC Avatar gefällt mir , habe ich dich gut getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (10. Mai 2015)

*martin* - ein schönes foto hast du da gemacht - hoffe du hast nichts dagegen, dass ich es hier verwende


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2015)

Finde ich super, wenn die Fotos gefallen und darüber freue ich mich um so mehr.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Mai 2015)

*Martin *Fahrzeit 3:46, 14,1Km/h Schnitt das wäre ja was für mich gewesen  da wären bestimmt  ein paar schreie gekommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2015)

*Adolfo*, bestimmt , aber das hättest Du auch gepackt , Du hast ein Kämpferherz.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2015)

Tipp top Markus, solche Fotos wünscht man sich ja
Die bekommt man aber nur, wenn man auch mitfährt
Womit ich beim Thema wäre, wir machen keine Pflichtfahren, auch sind wir kein Trainingsverein!
Das läuft alles just vor fun, nur zusagen und nicht auftauchen wird Martin und mir nicht gerecht!
Wir geben uns Mühe um allen den größmöglichen Spaß zu bieten, planen ggf. 2 Gruppen um auch allen gerecht zu werden!
Dann einfach nicht aufzutauchen finde ich doof!
Es kann immer mal was dazwischen kommen, zu viel Bier oder oder, passiert mir auch, aber man kann schon absagen so viel Zeit ist immer da!!

Kurz zu mir, ich musste abbrechen, weil bei meiner Mutter der Verdacht auf einen Herzinfarkt bestand.
Ich bin dann nach Hause gedüst und habe meinen Schnitt mal eben auf 17,9 hochgetrampelt
Meine Mutter hatte keinen Infarkt, es geht ihr einigermaßen gut, sie ist 83 Jahre alt und genauso stur....!

Martin, hat voll Bock gemacht, so muss das sein!!
Jules, herzerfrischend, immer gerne wieder!!!
Hab meiner Frau von dir berichtet, sie kommt sicher bald auch wieder mit

Am kommenden Mittwoch fällt die Elmrunde aus
Ich bin zum verlängerten WE mit meinem WoMo und meiner Familie in Bad Lauterberg.
Werde da ein oder zwei Runden fahren und diese auch anbieten, wer mich also begleiten möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.
Ich sage nur Großer Knollen, Tante Ju usw.

Adolfo, gute Besserung, hast was verpasst...Maik natürlich auch

@all   
schönen Restsonntag


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Mai 2015)

*Martin* danke  schöne Fotos  hat sich das Schlusslicht wieder geschont


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Mai 2015)

*Jens* danke  es wird schon wieder deiner Mama gute besserung


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2015)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> *Martin* danke  schöne Fotos  hat sich das Schlusslicht wieder geschont


Pierre muss seinem Spitznamen gerecht werden, *nein* er macht das *super*, so verlieren wir keinen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2015)

So meine Blider sind auch oben.


----------



## Luisfigo (10. Mai 2015)

Sehr geile Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (11. Mai 2015)

Top Fotos. Täusche ich mich oder sieht es so aus als ob Pierre auf dem einen oder anderen Bild einen etwas kraftlosen Gesichtsausdruck hat?


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2015)

*Maik* freut mich, dass dir die Fotos gefallen , schade dass Du nicht dabei warst . Mit dem Gesichtsausdruck von Pierre täuscht, er ist mittlerweile top drauf , doch als zukünftiger Triathlet muss man seine Kontrahenten täuschen können.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. Mai 2015)

Kraftlos? Oder unterfor......? Ne war ne geile Sache wieder! Hast gefehlt Maik!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Hi,

wie bereits angekündigt bin ich über das Wochenende in Bad Lauterberg.
Ich habe zwei Runden gebastelt, eine knapp 60km mit 2000hm und knapp 40km mit 1100hm.
Starten werde ich am Donnerstag um 10 Uhr und würde mich über Begleitung freuen.
Wäre schön feste Zusagen zu bekommen.

LG
Jens


----------



## marlinde (12. Mai 2015)

bin von donnerstag bis sonntag zum tauchen im harz in nordhausen. viel spass auf dem bike


----------



## MTBFrischling (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Jens,

ich kann leider nicht. Bin mit meiner Tochter allein.....
Euch viel Spaß im Harz


----------



## coddatec (13. Mai 2015)

Jens, wünsche dir viel Spaß im Harz, ich bin erst seit heute wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und kann daher leider nicht mitkommen. Die Tante Ju würde ich gerne mal wieder unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## marlinde (13. Mai 2015)

so, kurze rückmeldung von der heute 1-köpfigen mittwochsrunde 

top-mtb wetter, schöne anstiege, prima trails, kaum aufgeweicht

... ein paar daten:

38 km
14er schnitt
1.115 hm


schöne feiertage & schönes we


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Mai 2015)

Markus, super . Ich wollte erst auch alleine nochmal in den Elm starten, um was auszuprobieren, doch ich werde morgen mit dem RR in den Elm fahren, bischen Krafttraining am Amplebener Berg. Bis vielleicht Mittwoch und allen einen angenehmen Feiertag und verhaltet euch vorbildlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Mai 2015)

*Jens* und *Daniel* eine schöne Tour im Harz , es ist wenigstens trocken, heute morgen um 7 Uhr 9° und in den 3:30 max. 11°; im Harz wird es noch etwas frischer sein  und das im Mai, super. Ich war heute eine Stunde am Berg.


----------



## DownundA (16. Mai 2015)

Werde morgen nach St Andreasberg. Treffenpunkt um 10:30 Uhr auf'm Parkplatz vorm Bikepark. Wer Bock hat, schaut vorbei!


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Mai 2015)

*Henning* viel Spaß im Harz und bleib heile. *Pierre* und ich waren heute nochmal früh mit dem RR im Elm; Start 7 Uhr bei 7°, aber Sonne: 83 km ca. 880 Hm; 3 x Ampleben und Pierre war ausgeruht, hat wieder gedrückt ohne Ende . Bis Mittwoch, mal sehen was Jens wieder zaubert.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Mai 2015)

So bin auch zurück aus dem Harz.
Wie immer zu kurz so´n WE
Meine Vatertagstour muss ich doch nicht alleine bestreiten, Daniel hat mich begleitet
Daniel, hab Dank dafür
Ich hoffe du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen und die Beinchen haben nicht mehr so weh getan.
Die Runde war nicht von Pappe, für Daniel waren es um unb bei 55km mit 1650hm, Respekt
Ich musste noch hoch zum Womo und bin so auf kanpp 60km mit 1800hm gekommen

Was am Mittwoch anliegt gebe ich morgen durch
Schönen Restsonntag


----------



## madrunner (18. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen,

nach dem ich nun schon einige Zeit hier im Forum mitlesen, will mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich heiße Martin, bin Ende 30, wohne in Braunschweig und bin jetzt nach gut 10 Jahren Abstinenz auch wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs. Habe mir dazu ein 29er XC Bike zusammgeschraubt.
Eventuell möchte ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal bei der einen oder anderen Runde durch den Elm bei euch mitfahren. PM an *Oberhutzel* ist raus, damit er mich bitte in den Mailverteiler aufnimmt 

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo *Martin*. Ich habe dich in den Verteiler eingepflegt und deine Mailadresse an Jens weitergeleitet, dass andere wissenswerte habe ich Dir per PN zugeschickt. Dein Hardtail hat ja eine krasse Reifenfarbe ; ich habe Rotgrünschwäche, aber sind die Reifenflanken rosa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madrunner (18. Mai 2015)

Danke!
... war auch nicht leicht solche Mäntel zu finden


----------



## marlinde (18. Mai 2015)

*martin* - diese seitenwände gibt es bei onza bei einigen reifen als option


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Mai 2015)

Danke *Markus *, da meine MTBs schwarz sind , fahre ich auch schwarze Reifen und bei unseren Ausfahrten werden die sowieso matschbraun.
Normalerweise lädt heute Jens zur Mittwochsausfahrt ein , doch bei ihm scheint eine Erkältung sich anzubahnen  und er hat mich gebeten den Guide zu übernehmen. Wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Hemkenrode. Die Strecke hat 34 km mit ca. 700 Hm.


----------



## marlinde (18. Mai 2015)

... wie schon geschrieben lasse ich dich nicht alleine


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Mai 2015)

*Martin*  viel spaß am Mittwoch ich fahre leider Morgen früh wieder nach HHweist schon ob _*Pfingstsonntag *was läuft_


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Mai 2015)

Jepp *Adolfo*; freue mich auf den portugiesischen Kampfschrei ,sind schon zu viert; Einladung Dienstag per Mail.


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Mai 2015)

*Martin *habe mir ein _*E Mountainbike für deine Touren *gekauft nix mehr mit Kampfschrei  Scherz _


----------



## Luisfigo (18. Mai 2015)

*Jens* gute Besserung Du *Weichpille*  ich drücke dir die Daumen das  es bis Berlin alles Ok ist


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2015)

Na warte du portugiesischer St. Pauli Fan.....
Braunschweiger Jungs......


----------



## coddatec (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin Mittwoch auch dabei und an Pfingstsonntag (so wie es aktuell aussieht) auch, falls eine Tour ansteht.

Ps: Wenn jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit am Mittwoch BS->Elm->BS braucht, einen Platz auf dem Dach (fürs Bike  ) und einen Beifahrersitz habe ich fast immer frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (19. Mai 2015)

Moin,


ich muss mich für morgen Entschuldigen... Muss mein Bike für mein Tirol Urlaub mal überholen!

Bin also von Sonntag bis Sonnatg auf und um der Zugspitzen Arena unterwegs. Wünsche euch viel Spass.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2015)

Nabend,

wie gesagt, mich hat's hingerafft, bin total erkältet und weder morgen keinen Sport machen können. 
Martin übernimmt aber glaube ich die Runde. 
Am WE bin ich mit der Familie in der Heide und wollte eigentlich den Renner mitnehmen, mal sehen ob das schon klappt. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2015)

*Jens* erst mal gute Besserung und trotzdem schönen Urlaub mit der Familie . Mit dem Sport würde ich es erst mal lassen und den Fokus auf Berlin legen  und nee lockere Ausfahrt am nächsten Mittwoch im Lappwald mit uns machen und die Erkältung auskurieren. Morgen versuche ich dich würdevoll im Elm zu vertreten und alle heile ins Ziel zu bringen.

*Henning* schönen Urlaub in den Alpen und bestes Wetter.


----------



## marlinde (20. Mai 2015)

*martin *- ich habe bis heute eob eine unterlage für die gf zu erstellen und bin damit noch nicht so weit wie ich sein wollte
ich muss daher vorsichtshalber meine teilnahme auf vorbehalt setzen, sorry


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2015)

*Markus*, wäre schade, doch ich kenne das mit der Arbeit selber, habe auch einiges umgeswitcht, damit die Damen und Herren nicht ohne Guide da stehen, sind wohl aber zu siebt. Dir viel Spaß im Steinbruch in Löbejün, habe mal eine Tauchgutschein von Freunden geschenkt bekommen, aber nie eingelöst, da ich Hobbytaucher ungern im Eiswasser schwimme; haben sie ja wohl ein Schiff und ein Flugzeug drinne versenkt, kannst ja mal erzählen wie die Sichtweite dort war, nicht dass man sich zum Wrack tasten muss.


----------



## marlinde (20. Mai 2015)

*martin* - ich gebe für heute abend noch nicht auf 

bzgl. tauchen: habe mich verschrieben, wir fahren von freitag bis montag zum tauchen nach horka (nähe leipzig). kann gerne rückmeldung geben wie es war ...

letztes wochende waren wir donnerstag bis sonntag in nordhausen, war super, ich habe 10 tg gemacht und nebenbei auch aowd- und nachttauch-schein.

hier ein paar bilder: http://www.blueworlddiver.de/tauchausfluege/thueringen-nordhausen-sundhaeuser-see-2015-05-15.html


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2015)

Sicht war für einen See super. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja doch noch, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Mai 2015)

aowd habe ich auch
Nachttauchschein?
Das gab es bei mir nicht, haben beim aowd ein paar Nachttauchgänge gemacht.
Fand ich spannend, bisschen unheimlich sogar und viele Fische sind dann auf der Jagd.
Is aber schon lange her und das Tauchen ist nicht mehr meins


----------



## TheBASStian (20. Mai 2015)

Wollen wir nicht einen Off-Topic-Thread anlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (20. Mai 2015)

*martin* - bin dabei heute abend, bekomme das rechtzeitig hin ... 

*jens* - sehr schade, dass du das aufgegeben hast.
mit dem aowd ist das heute immer noch so. es gibt bei padi tieftauchen (30m/pflicht) , nachttauchen (wahlweise), navigation (pflicht) und z.b. wrack (wahlweise) im rahmen des aowd, dann machst du jeweils einen tg dazu. du kannst aber auch - so wie ich - einen richtigen nightdiver, deep diver und wrack diver als einzelnen tauchschein machen, dann musst du jeweils 3 mal je thema in den see und die aufgaben werden anspruchsvoller bzw. die tiefe größer (40m)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Mai 2015)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Wollen wir nicht einen Off-Topic-Thread anlegen?



Mecker nicht, bisschen off topic gehört dazu


----------



## feeelix (20. Mai 2015)

Pfingstsonntag will ich mit.
In der langsameren Gruppe, wenn es eine gibt.
Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Mai 2015)

Ich melde mich zu später Stunde zurück. Bei der Ausfahrt heute hatten wir fast alle Wetterbedingungen , vom Sonnenschein bis Sturzregen und Untergrund, staubtrocken bis matschig, doch von meinen 7 Mitstreitern und eine Mitstreiterin kamen keine Klagen, alle super dabei gewesen.. Die Strecke hatte 34 km mit ca. 680 Hm, wobei wir einiges Neuland befahren sind ; Jens ich werde dir den Track mal schicken. Die paar Bilder der Ausfahrt findet ihr unter meinem Profil.
*Felix*, möchte ich mit; es wird eine Mixgruppe geben, mit Einsteigern und ohne Einsteiger, aber lockeres Tempo, das keine Klagen kommen und ich von unserem Portugiesen nicht gelycht werde, daher fahre ich Samstag RR . Zur Zeit sind wir zu neunt am Start.


----------



## coddatec (21. Mai 2015)

Danke Martin, trotz des Wetters war es mal wieder eine nette Runde mit euch


----------



## marlinde (21. Mai 2015)

*martin *- danke fürs guiden, schöne tour und schöne neue tracks entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madrunner (21. Mai 2015)

besten danke Martin, für die Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2015)

*Martin *Keine Angst welcher Guide führt die Einsteiger?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Mai 2015)

Wie Einsteiger?


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2015)

Bitte nicht der Endolutscher


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2015)

ja Ok ohne Einsteiger Sorry


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Mai 2015)

*Adolfo*, es gibt keine Einsteiger, sind zu neunt, doch easy, Felix auch am Start, also slow motion.


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2015)

Super


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Mai 2015)

Sonntag wird mal richtig gutes Wetter, da schwinge ich mich auf den Renner und fahre in Gedanken
bei euch mit
600hm sollen es laut BaseCamp auch sein, in der Lüneburger Heide
Mal sehen wie es so funzt mit meiner Schnupfnase.
Adolfo, zeig dem Lutscher wo der Frosch die Locken hat


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Mai 2015)

Der Lutscher wird mit Christian mal etwas drücken!  Sollen ja alle nach der Tour wissen was sie getan haben!
Freu mich


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2015)

*jens* dann bist du ja in meiner zweiten heimat  ich wohne die woche über in jesteburg
ja sonntag werde ich sie erstmal vorne fahren lassen und  im zweiten teil  angreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (21. Mai 2015)

*jens *ich habe das so mit martin abgesprochen nichts verraten lutscr und chrstian die opfer


----------



## feeelix (23. Mai 2015)

Hab die Mail zu morgen wohl schon gelöscht. Kann mir die einer noch mal schicken?

Wie auch immer, wenn ich um 9 Uhr (War doch 9, oder?) nicht da bin, bin ich nicht da.

Felix


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo *Felix*. Ich habe dir den Treffpunkt per PN zugeschickt. Wenn Du um 21:40 noch nicht weist ob Du da bist oder nicht, dann bleib mal lieber zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. Mai 2015)

Melde mich zurück! Die Ausfahrt war mal wieder Top! Daten und Fakten kommen bestimmt von Guid! Hab die Strecke ja durch einen flowigen Trail verlängert dafür entschuldige ich mich bei allen Beteidigten! Schöne Pfingsten


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Mai 2015)

*Martin* geile Tour  Schmerzen  habe ich jetzt überall Das Tempo war sehr hoch


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Mai 2015)

So der Guide meldet sich auch mal zurück. *Adolfo* und *Juan* super durchgehalten , denn auch ich war heute durch und am Limit, sollte vielleicht doch eine Altherrenrunde machen, denn das Jungvolk gibt schon mächtig Gas und man fährt trotz Hilfsheriff nochmal 2 km mehr. Die Anstiege in der Asse sind schon krass, bis 24 %, nicht so meine Welt, wenn das Vorderrad immer hoch will. Die 62 km mit ca. 770 Hm haben wir zu neunt bestritten, in 4:14, ca. 14,6 Schnitt, dafür besten Dank an alle, hat mir wieder Spaß gemacht und waren für mich viele neue Sachen dabei und ich hoffe für euch auch. Die Einlagen zu Beginn müsst ihr entschuldigen, war ein Versuch und wir haben es geschafft und geile Bilder. Die Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Seite, Film dauert halt noch. Noch schöne Pfingsten und Bennet bau was schönes für Mittwoch zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Mai 2015)

Technik Martin, den alten Körper nach vorne wuchten, dann steigt auch kein Vorderrad. 
Frag mal Sebastian, der bekommt noch ne Coke von Dir......


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Mai 2015)

Technik, ha ha, ich beiß schon in den Lenker , flacher kann ich mich nicht mehr runter biegen, die Canyon Geometrie ist da wohl nicht gemacht und ein 29er geht am Berg wohl besser; die Cola ist noch offen.


----------



## coddatec (24. Mai 2015)

Martin, danke für die Tour, hat Spaß gemacht, trotz des total unnötigen Trails von Pierre .

Nebenbei angemerkt: dein Schnitt kann nicht passen, ich hatte am Ende 18,6 auf meinen Tacho, und so schnell bin ich auch nicht auf der An- und Abfahrt gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Mai 2015)

*Lars*, freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat, sind schon eine super Truppe . Mit dem Schnitt keine Ahnung, wäre dann schon sehr sportiv gewesen; was hat denn unser Hilfssheriff Pierre.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Mai 2015)

Der hatte den falschen Trail
Martin, das liegt an deiner Geometrie...


----------



## lary (24. Mai 2015)

War echt super heute Adolfo hat mächtig Gedrückt


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Mai 2015)

@Oberhutzel 
Musste mein Navi ca. bei der Hälfte neu starten! Hatte einmal Schnitt 16,7 bei 35 km und 18,7 beim Rest! War schon nicht langsam!


----------



## Moga (25. Mai 2015)

Soo, die nächste Mittwochsrunde (27.05) findet im Lappwald statt. Es werden ca. 30km. Höhenmeter können wir nicht so viele sammeln, wie im Elm . Start ist am Bötschenberg um 18 Uhr.

Adresse: Am Bötschenberg 2


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2015)

Cool Bennet, wir bestimmt eine schöne Runde

Am Bötschenberg 2 kenne ich.
Das war in Timbuktu, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (25. Mai 2015)

Wenn bis dahin mein Hexenschuss auskuriert ist, würde ich gerne mitkommen. 

Anderes Thema: Ich bin gerade dabei mich über Bike-Navis zu informieren. Welche Navis fahrt ihr und wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Was könnt ihr mir bei schmalem Geldbeutel (stecke mitten in meiner Scheidung) empfehlen?
Danke im Voraus für eure rege Beteiligung. 
Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2015)

Moin Thomas,

ich habe ein Garmin Oregon 650, was die Teile aktuell Kosten weiß ich nicht.
Habe glaube ich 399€ bezahlt.
Ich kann auch nur zu Garmin Geräten etwas sagen.
Was gibt denn dein Geldbeutel her?


----------



## ThomasBS (25. Mai 2015)

Mein Geldbeutel spuckt maximal 200€ dafür aus. Daher tendiere ich momentan zum Teasi One2. Bei Amazon im Angebot für 139€. Dazu noch einen besseren Halter und ich hätte noch Geld für Brot und Butter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2015)

Musst du mal hier im Forum schauen, da gibt es etliche Thread über Navis.
Ich kann dir dann leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2015)

So Jungs das Assevideo ist online   und wir haben kein Grashalm getötet , nach der Aufregung durch das eine Foto unserer Tour. *Jens* danke für deine Unterstützung, manche haben echt Probleme. Bennet freue mich auf Mittwoch. Euch viel Spaß beim Videoabend.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2015)

Pfft, schauen sich n Foto an und schlagen Alarm!?
Bundespolizei, ich hab Bauchschmerzen vom Lachen gehabt!


----------



## coddatec (25. Mai 2015)

*Bennet*, ich bin dabei 

*Martin*: Das Video ziehe ich mir gleich mal rein...
Finde ich echt klasse, dass Du Dir immer so eine Mühe machst. 

Hab meine GPS-Daten von Sontag nochmal auf die gemeinsame Strecke ab Rote Wiese zusammengekürzt und komme letztlich auf 60,1km mit 3:23 gemeinsamer Fahrtzeit, macht 17,7km/h im Schnitt bei knappen 800hm.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2015)

Danke *Lars* , bei 17,7 km/h auf den 62 km haben wir die Asse doch gerockt; durch meine An- u. Abfahrt von 36 km darf man auch kaputt sein .


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Mai 2015)

*Martin *Super Video  man waren wir schnell unterwegs  bei der nächsten Tour werde ich nicht mehr so drücken


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Mai 2015)

Danke *Adolfo* . Das Video habe ich auch speziel für dich gemacht, da Du mit richtig Biss dabei bist und bis an Limit gehst und so kannst Du deiner Familie zeigen, warum Du manchmal etwas groggy nach Hause kommst, doch auch dies ist bald Geschichte, denn bald geht das auch lockerer von der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (26. Mai 2015)

*Martin *die Jungs sind auch Super  und habe auch für Anfänger *Verständnis *


----------



## buechner (26. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre morgen- Mittwoch- auch wieder mit, wenn es nicht gerade bei Abfahrt regnet. Gruß Anne


----------



## -Luk- (26. Mai 2015)

So, hab es auch ins Forum geschafft, Hi allesamt!
Ich fahre morgen mit und Daniel kommt auch.
Grüße,
Luk


----------



## marlinde (26. Mai 2015)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> ... Was könnt ihr mir bei schmalem Geldbeutel (stecke mitten in meiner Scheidung) empfehlen?
> Danke im Voraus für eure rege Beteiligung.
> Gruß
> Thomas



... ein paar jahre in brasilien oder mexiko untertauchen. dort besteht bzgl. unterhaltstiteln keine auslieferung nach deutschland


----------



## ThomasBS (27. Mai 2015)

marlinde schrieb:


> ... ein paar jahre in brasilien oder mexiko untertauchen. dort besteht bzgl. unterhaltstiteln keine auslieferung nach deutschland


Hört sich gut an, aber ich würde meine Tochter vermissen.
Ich tendiere weiter zu dem Teasi One2 Navi.
Da mein Rücken weiterhin vom Hexenschuss zwickt, werde ich leider heute nicht mitfahren können. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Mai 2015)

@Moga 
Ich hab Lehrgang in Hannover darum weiß ich nicht ob ich es pünktlich nach Helmstedt schaffe! Melde mich aber rechtzeitig bei dir! 
Coole Trikots


----------



## marlinde (27. Mai 2015)

... Bin heute in Köln, daher nicht dabei

Aber wenigstens dem Thema bike verbunden: Workshop connected e-bike


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2015)

Bei mir sieht es zur Zeit arbeitstechnisch ganz gut aus, dass ich mit neuem Outfit am Start sein werde, aber lang.
*Markus*, schade dass Du nicht dabei bist, aber besten Dank fürs positive Feedback zum Video. Bei deinem Workshop connected e-bike kannst Du ja den "alten Herren", dann mal persönlich Tips geben, wann der Akku im Sattelrohr kommt und der E-Motor nicht mehr aufträgt, damit wir unerkannt der Jugend paroli bieten können.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Mai 2015)

Da unser Guide sich nicht meldet, melde ich mich mal

Schöne Runde heute durch das Revier von Bennet
33km mit 430hm und einem lockeren 18,4er Schnitt
Viel schneller hätte ich heute auch nicht gekonnt, ruhige Runde vorm Garmin Velothon, is klar.....
Auch egal, wir waren zu sechst, alle prima durchgehalten
Und danke an unseren lokal, gerne wieder
Bilder habe ich hochgeladen.

Bis nächste Woche
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (27. Mai 2015)

Moin Männer,

Ich melde mich mal aus Tirol! 
Habe heute mal 1300 hm gemacht. Hat ordentlich Körner gekostet, aber... war nur Hammer! Panorama pur, Gänsehautfaktor! Morgen geht es wieder auf's bike und dann wird ein Singletrail beackert! Freue mich auf Mittwoch. Also, bis nächste Woche! 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2015)

*Henning* weiter einen schönen und sonnigen Urlaub, dann ist der Elm für dich ja ein Klacks.

*Bennet* schöne Strecke und einiges Neuland dabei , meine Trailbibliothek freut sich und so Staub trocken war es noch nie. Meine paar Bilder sind auch online. Mit Berlin bin ich gespannt, auch mein erstes mal und durch meine Zerrung in der Schultermuskulatur wird man sehen wie es läuft. Hier noch ein Gruppenbild des Harten Kerns mit neuen Trikots, leider nicht komplett.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. Mai 2015)

Jens schön den Bauch eingezogen Super Foto 
Die Trikots sind sehr geil  Will auch eins


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Mai 2015)

*Adolfo*, das mit dem Trikot bekommen wir sicherlich noch hin, gehörst doch auch zum harten Kern.
Ach so; Jens wir waren zu siebt.


----------



## Moga (27. Mai 2015)

So, ich melde mich auch mal .  Schön dass es euch gefallen hat, auch wenns ein relativ großer Teil an Forstautobahn war. Tempo war gut! Nächstes mal wieder mehr Trails


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2015)

Moin in die Runde. 

Adolfo, meinen Bauch sieht man doch, kommt von den Sportgetränken
Weizenbier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2015)

*Jens*, der Bauch behindert dich aber nicht am Berg, habe ich gestern wieder gesehen, außer Rand und Band, trotz Schniefnase.


----------



## Luisfigo (28. Mai 2015)

*Martin *Jens ist eine richtige Bergziege am Berg (Bock)


----------



## coddatec (28. Mai 2015)

Ich schließe mich dem an, schöne zügige Runde, zwei/drei Trails waren echt lecker, hätte mehr davon sein können.

Bennet, Martin und alle anderen, die an den Trikots mitgemacht haben:   Super Job

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dann mit neuem Antrieb und frisch bereift unterwegs, gestern kam ein großes Paket an


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. Mai 2015)

Wo ist eigentlich Maik?


----------



## MTBFrischling (29. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Bin noch da bin zur Zeit leider arbeitstechnisch ziemlich gut ausgelastet 
Ich versuche am Mittwoch wieder dabei zu sein, ich hoffe das klappt....habe mir aber auf jeden Fall den 07.06. im Kalender notiert.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß in Berlin


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Mai 2015)

Ähm, 07.06 was is'n da los


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Mai 2015)

*Jens *am 07.06 geht es doch in den Odenwald  Info von Martin


----------



## MTBFrischling (29. Mai 2015)

Hatte ich auch so in Erinnerung....


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Mai 2015)

*Adolfo* und *Maik*, ihr habt euch richtig erinnert , hatte ich schon mal grob nach der Rückmeldung von der Asseausfahrt anklingen lassen, doch die offizielle Einladung geht Dienstag raus, wenn wir uns in Berlin nicht zerlegen . Klamotten parat und Trekrenner startbereit; fahre ich lieber, wegen dem 52er Blatt, denn ich glaube bei der Gruppenstärke, ist Kette rechts angesagt .


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Mai 2015)

Ich macht das schon   Braunschweiger Jungs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Mai 2015)

52er Blatt? Meine Heldenkurbel hatte n 53er, lies kaum treten
Jetzt mit Pussy Compakt ist's schon besser
Und nu...Berlin, Berlin wir fahren nach Berlin....


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Mai 2015)

Der Älteste meldet sich mal zuerst aus Berlin . Der Harte Kern der Braunschweiger Löwen haben Berlin beim Velothon gerockt , 37,7 Schnitt, 120 km in 3:08 und alle im Sattel geblieben, denn das ist das wichtigste; *Jens* u. *Pierre* es war nur geil mit euch , nächstes Jahr wieder und dann knacken wir die 38. Der Film von dem ganzen wir noch etwas dauern, aber die Bilder sind online. Bis Mittwoch und mal sehen was meine Schulter macht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Mai 2015)

Yes Martin
War nur geil, obergeil, nix 38 wir rocken die 40!!!
Meine Bilder sind leider weg und liegen irgendwo bei km 38 in Berlin
Hab mein Oregon verloren, aber keine Angst der Mittwoch steht, hab schon n Neues
Außerdem geht so eine Elmrunde auch locker aus dem Kopf


----------



## coddatec (31. Mai 2015)

Respekt Jungs , nur 8 Minuten schneller, dann habt ihr die 40 geknackt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2015)

So Jungs, das Abenteuer Velothon 2015 in Berlin ist in der Kiste , leider war der Akku gegen Ende leer , deshalb fehlt die Überfahrt über den Flugplatz Tempelhof und die Einfahrt nach Berlin, aber bei max. 61 km/h war ein Akkuwechsel nicht möglich , das heißt nächstes mal müssen wir schneller sein , aber der Speed und die Atmosphäre kommen glaube ich rüber. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Hi,

am Mittwoch geht es wie gewohnt durch den Elm!
Die Strecke hat 29km mit rund 500hm, muss ja nach Berlin nicht gleich wieder ans Eingemachte gehen.

Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring um 18 Uhr

LG
Jens


----------



## marlinde (1. Juni 2015)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2015)

*Jens*, ich bin natürlich auch am Start. Dein Hilfssheriff hat den Track für Mittwoch erhalten; wieder eine schöne Strecke und schön, dass Du meinen neuen Trail mit eingebaut hast.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin Mittwoch auch dabei


----------



## ThomasBS (2. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen auch mit am Start.
*Muss kurzfristig meine Teilnahme für die Mittwochsrunde aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen. Versuche bis zur Sonntagstour wieder fit zu sein.*


----------



## madrunner (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei morgen.


----------



## coddatec (3. Juni 2015)

Ich muss heute leider absagen (hatte aber auch garnicht zugesagt...)

Sonntag siehts im Moment gut aus, da bin ich mit am Start


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Juni 2015)

*coddatec *Sonntag wollen wir mal richtig Gas geben


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Juni 2015)

*Jens  *wie ist die "_altherren_"-runde im Elm gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2015)

Hi Hi,

alles gut, sehr geile Runde nicht zu anstrengend
Wir waren zu neunt, wie angekündigt knapp 500hm, 29km und einem 13,5er Schnitt.
Der Anfang war etwas stockend, deswegen ist der Schnitt nicht so hoch.
Dafür ging der Schlauchwechsel total fix, was natürlich an meiner geilen Pumpe lag
Nächsten Mittwoch muss Martin übernehmen, ich bin da schon auf dem Weg nach Willingen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Juni 2015)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! War ein Gaudi! Trail am Schluss war sehr schön musste ihn leider abkürzen mein Schuh war auf


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juni 2015)

Genau der Schuh.....
Die Bilder lade ich erst morgen hoch


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2015)

.... an der Pumpe und dem Ingenieur . *Jens*, super Ausfahrt und der Trail nach Lutterspring wieder komplett befahrbar, immer ein Highlight im Elm . Ich musste mich heute mal selber loben , die Treppe bei Lutterspring ohne Abspacken gemeistert und unser Gentleman geht der Schuh auf, kann Anne nicht alleine lassen und das Garmin zeigt den falschen Trail an, unser Hilfssheriff. Die paar Bilder sind online, ich habe mich heute mehr auf die Fahrtechnik konzentriert. Sonntag sind wir vorausichtlich auch zu neunt, also eine Gruppe und keine Bahnschiene.


----------



## marlinde (4. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Organisation, war eine schöne Tour mit ein paar highlights ...


----------



## ingmar (4. Juni 2015)

Moin Jungs, hab euch gesehen, bin mit einem Kumpel die steile Rampe in der Nähe vom Reitlingstal runtergelaufen, ihr hattet euch grade hochgequält. Wir wollten eigentlich die 29 km Winterrunde laufen, die ich mal per Mail bekommen hatte von Shampoo, aber mein Kumpel war schwer im Arsch, haben dann auf 24 km abgekürzt. Glaub ich muss mal per Bike kommen. 

Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2015)

ingmar schrieb:


> Glaub ich muss mal per Bike kommen.


Ingmar, das glaub ich auch , Jens freut sich sicherlich und hochgequält haben wir uns glaube ich nicht, lockere Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2015)

Auf alle Fälle freue ich mich!
Über Teilnehmer immer und das meine 30er Laufrunde gefallen findet auch


----------



## _LB_ (4. Juni 2015)

Moinmoin,

ich lese, für Sonntag ist eine Tour geplant. Wäre es möglich, dass ich mich euch anschließen könnte? Bin letztens mal auf eigene Faust im Elm unterwegs gewesen und fands ganz nett. Ohne Karte und mit eher sporadisch funktionierender Positionsbestimmung übers Handy hätte ich mir allerdings ein paar Leute gewünscht, die den Weg kennen, sodass man nicht einmal komplett außen rum fahren muss, um wieder zum Auto zurück zu finden. 
Darf ich erfahren, wann und wo ihr euch am Sonntag trefft? Falls noch jemand aus BS-Zentrum mitgenommen werden möchte, ich hätte noch einen Platz für eine Person + Bike frei.

Grüße
Lukas


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo *Lukas*, am Sonntag geht es leider nicht in den Elm sondern in den Oderwald , denn wir beackern alle Höhenzüge . Falls Du Interesse an unseren Ausfahrten hast, schick mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse und ich pflege dich in den Verteiler mit ein und übersende Dir die letzte Einladung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2015)

@ThomasBS 

Hast du dir ein neues Rad gegönnt, oder warum soll dein Super V unter den Hammer?


----------



## marlinde (6. Juni 2015)

Jens - Hast du die Bilder schon vom entwickeln zurück?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2015)

Bin noch am Negative einscannen
Hab ich glatt vergessen, setze mich nachher mal dran.


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Juni 2015)

*@ Shampoo*: Noch ist es da. Bin doch eher der Hardtail Typ, auch wenn mir das CD richtig Spaß macht. Leider kann ich mir nicht beide Bikes gleichzeitig leisten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2015)

Ah ok, dachte du hättest nur das Super V.

@all  
Die Bilder habe ich hochgeladen.

Markus, 
vielleicht magst du ja auch mal Bilder nachen, freue mich auch über Fotos 
wo ich mal mit drauf bin


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Juni 2015)

@ Shampoo: Das ist ja mein Dilemma, ich habe nur das SV. Dazu gesellt sich noch ein Cyclocrosser, der momentan mit Straßenreifen als Rennrad fungiert. Damals, vor der Ehe, hatte ich alles. Fully, HT, RR,...
Mal schauen wie sich morgen das SV im Oderwald schlägt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2015)

Ach so, du möchtest dir davon ein Hardtail kaufen.
Lass das, behalte das Super V, feines Bike
Also dann bis morgen


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Juni 2015)

Darauf wird es wohl auch hinauslaufen. Ich liebe die Rahmenform. Hatte damals mal ein Trek VRX 500. Habe es leider verkauft. Hatte auch mal ein Klein Mantra comp. Auch leider verkauft. Man(n) könnte da ein Muster erkennen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juni 2015)

*Jens*, schöne Bilder dabei , leider meine Treppenabfahrt nicht festgehalten , wo ich so stolz war. *Thomas* wird schon klappen im Oderwald, obwohl wer abergläubig ist; wir sind vorausichtlich 13.

Ach so Jens bist doch auch auf dem Bild, wo der Harte Kern gerade am Posen ist und Anne schon ihr Rad verlädt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2015)

Doch dein Treppefoto gibt es, nur total verschwommen
Morgen nehme ich ne andere Knipskiste mit, die alte Ixus ist bei Sportfotos am Ende


----------



## marlinde (6. Juni 2015)

Martin - meine Verabredung ist kurzfristig entfallen, würde daher gerne Sonntag mitfahren. Ist es noch möglich einen Startplatz für Gruppe 1 zu bekommen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juni 2015)

Markus kein Problem,  gibt aber nur eine Gruppe,  wir sind aber drei Hilfssheriffs, so werden wir die Gruppe zusammenhalten.Bis morgen sind wir jetzt 14.


----------



## marlinde (6. Juni 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> ...
> Markus,
> vielleicht magst du ja auch mal Bilder nachen, freue mich auch über Fotos
> wo ich mal mit drauf bin



hi jens sehr gerne, dich aber immer von hinten zu fotografieren bringt dir bestimmt nicht so viel - dann musst du mal weiter hinten mitfahren oder ich muss noch mehr trainieren, dass ich ganze vorne mitfahren kann ...


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe noch kurzfristig eine geographische Frage. Treffpunkt direkt vor der Gaststätte Rote Wiese oder auf dem Parkplatz vorne an der Salzdahlumer Str.?


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juni 2015)

*Thomas*, an der Gaststätte Rote Wiese. *Markus* ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken und bei Jens trifft das ohne Trikot auch zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (6. Juni 2015)

Danke. Bis morgen um 9:00 dann.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juni 2015)

Hi Hi,
war wieder total geil
Fotos habe ich hochgeladen.


----------



## MTBFrischling (7. Juni 2015)

Kann mich nur nur Jens anschließen.....auch wenn ich abgekürzt habe
Vielen Dank Martin 

war wieder total geil


----------



## ThomasBS (7. Juni 2015)

Nach Jahres der MTB Abstinenz hatte ich richtig viel Spaß bei der Tour. Mein altes Super V und ich haben gut durchgehalten. 
Tolle Truppe. Freue mich schon auf die nächste(n) Tour(en) mit euch und den anderen, die heute nicht dabei waren. 
Wünsche alles einen schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## _LB_ (7. Juni 2015)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Danke für die Organisation! War eine super Tour!


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2015)

So der Guide meldet sich auch mal. Dank an Pierre und Jens für eure Unterstützung , dass wir niemanden verloren habe. Mit 14 Mann im Oderwald und für mich auch einiges neues dabei und leckere Sachen, mein schöner Wiesentrail durfte natürlich nicht fehlen. Unsere beiden Neuzugänge Lukas und Thomas waren voll dabei . Die Strecke hatte knapp 64 km mit ca. 470 Hm, bei einem Schnitt von 18,6 km/h, nach Rücksprache mit meinen Mitstreitern, denn mein Navi zeigt mir die Strecke, doch mit dem Schnitt nimmt es dies nicht so genau. Ich freue mich, dass alle auf ihre Kosten gekommen seit und Spaß hatten. Die Bilder sind online.

 

Der Wiesentrail hat Kraft gekostet, richtig lecker.


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Juni 2015)

Super lecker Danke Martn Jens Pierre geile Tour  Wieso lacht Chris so blöd das war nicht zum lachen


----------



## lary (7. Juni 2015)

Bin halt immer freundlich


----------



## marlinde (7. Juni 2015)

... ich finde es gut dass wir heute vereinzelt auch die einwandfreie funktion der schutzausrüstung getestet haben


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juni 2015)

Danke dafür, dass Du lieber über'n Lenker bist, als mir hinten rein zu ballern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2015)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Super lecker Danke Martn Jens Pierre geile Tour  Wieso lacht Chris so blöd das war nicht zum lachen


*Adolfo*, Christian lacht nicht über dich, sondern Thore oder ich haben einen Witz zum besten gegeben.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Juni 2015)

So zurück! War im Kino mit meiner Prinzessin! Versprochen ist versprochen egal was für Wetter! Zur Tour ja ganz nett nein war Spass! Gut organisiert toller Trail! Danke Martin! Markus vielen Dank für den Test! Hersteller vom Helm brauch ich noch! Bin schon gespannt auf die nächsten ausritte mit euch! Coole Truppe echt ein Gaudi!


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Juni 2015)

*Pierre *ich meinte das Scott  Scale 710 oder das Grand Canyon CF SL 8.9 was sagst du dazu ?


----------



## marlinde (7. Juni 2015)

... wir haben das canyon cf sl 8.9 als testfahrrad bei uns in ulm für die on board unit. ich bin das in koblenz gefahren, fährt sich sehr gut


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Juni 2015)

@Luisfigo 
Hardtail? Als zweit Bike? Hast du die Möglichkeit beide Probe zu fahren? Ich persönlich würde mich für das Scott entscheiden! Wobei Canyon super Bike's baut und von Service her auch tolle Arbeit leisten! Ist kein leichte Entscheidung!


----------



## Luisfigo (7. Juni 2015)

*Pierre *Yes ein Hardtail als zweit Waffe für Martins Wiesentrails  ich versuche das Scott für eine Probefahrt zubekommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juni 2015)

*Markus*, freut mich das unsere Bilder gefallen und nee Ehre dass Du sie als dein Avatarbild im IBC nutzt; bist auch gut getroffen.


----------



## marlinde (7. Juni 2015)

Martin - vielen Danke für die Organisation der Tour und natürlich der Bilder !!!


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juni 2015)

Da Jens am Mittwoch schon auf dem Weg nach Willingen ist ; wir sehen uns Sonntag  und er mich gebeten hat, für übermorgen einzuspringen, werde ich auch wie er, diese Fahrt im IBC ankündigen, per Mail ist die Einladung schon raus. Wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen, zur lockeren Ausfahrt in den Ostelm; 34 km mit moderaten 420 Hm, aber ca. 22 km Trail-u.Wiesenpfadanteil nach meiner Bibliothek.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (8. Juni 2015)

... da kann ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Juni 2015)

Danke Martin
Markus hat vollkommen Recht, sehr geile Runde ducht den Ostelm!


----------



## ThomasBS (8. Juni 2015)

Der Youngtimer-Quotient (bezogen auf das Bike und nicht mich) kommt auch mit. Freue mich schon den Ostelm kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Juni 2015)

*Martin *ich kann ja am Mittwoch nie nicht


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juni 2015)

*Adolfo*, ich kann dich trösten, in zwei Wochen geht es Sonntag auch in den Elm , bischen Abwechselung muss sein, Strecke ist schon fertig.
*Jens* auf meinem neuen Avatar, siehst Du ein gelbes Schild, wäre noch mal was für dich " Transalpine-run".


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Juni 2015)

Das ist mir zu hart
Elm zum Laufen is cool, Harz auch noch, obwohl der Harz auch schon teilweise krass ist.
Mit dem MtB würde ich das gerne mal machen, vielleicht 2016?
Könnte man ja mal gemeinsam planen

@Adolfo
wirklich schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (9. Juni 2015)

*Jens, *das ist dir zu hart? Was bist du denn auf einmal für'n Hase geworden?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Juni 2015)

@MTBFrischling 
Warum bist du schon wach? Steht ne Tour an?


----------



## MTBFrischling (9. Juni 2015)

Ich muss trainieren - nächstes Mal will ich ja nicht wieder abkürzen


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Juni 2015)

@MTBFrischling macht mir Angst


----------



## madrunner (9. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen Abend auch wieder dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juni 2015)

Alter, durch die Alpen wetzen is ma ne Ansage!!
Das tue ich mir nicht an, da bin ich lieber'n Weichei....
Wie gesagt, ich bin mit ner lockeren 30er Elmrunde schon gut bedient.


----------



## coddatec (9. Juni 2015)

Von Morgen auch dabei,
wer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus BS sucht, ich hab im Auto noch Platz.


----------



## DownundA (9. Juni 2015)

Bin Raus... Habe nen Termin


----------



## _LB_ (9. Juni 2015)

Eventuell bin ich morgen doch dabei, wenn ich nicht zu viel zu tun habe. Falls ich um 18:00 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt sein sollte, könnt ihr einfach losfahren. Werde hier aber morgen Nachmittag nochmal endgültig Bescheid geben, ob ich dabei bin. Am Wochenende bin ich aber wie gesagt auf jeden Fall wieder mit am Start! 

Und habe ich da oben etwa "Transalpin" vernommen?  Ich spiele schon seit ca. einem Jahr mit dem Gedanken, jetzt in den kommenden Ferien (ab dem 21.09) einen AX zu fahren. Campingausrüstung steht soweit, was mir noch fehlt ist eine vernünftige Routenplanung, ich möchte es nämlich vermeiden, 40 % der Strecke auf irgendwelchen Asphaltstraßen durch die Täler zu fahren. Deshalb überlege, etwas zu "schummeln" und erstmal nur eine kürzere Strecke (150...200 km und 8000...10000 hm) über den Hauptkamm (idealerweise natürlich auch durch die Dolomiten) zu fahren, mich dort aber dann nur auf höher gelegenen Trails und hier und da mal einer Forstautobahn zu bewegen. Die Routenplanung ist natürlich aufgrund begrenzter Ortskenntnis trotz Internet und Google Maps etwas schwierig. Zumal man auch eine Route finden muss, auf der man entsprechende Campingplätze anfahren kann.
Nichtsdestotrotz, wer sich dem Vorhaben anschließen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen, alleine ist mir das nämlich zu riskant. Habe zwar nicht so eine Power im Bremsfinger wie Markus, aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2015)

Dieses Jahr nicht, für 2016 gerne
Für dieses Jahr ist das denke ich schon zu spät, Hütten & Herbergen sind bestimmt ausgebucht.
Eine vernünftige Unterkunft ist mir dabei schon wichtig!
Mit fast 50 habe ich keinen Bock mehr darauf unter freiem Himmel zu pennen.
Hotel würde sicher noch gehen, ich schätze aber das wird den Meisten zu teuer sein.
Sollte ich da falsch liegen und ein AX mit vernünftiger Unterkunft ist dieses Jahr noch möglich,
würde ich diese Jahr auch mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (10. Juni 2015)

Kann mich einer heute mit zurück nehmen?


----------



## madrunner (10. Juni 2015)

*roundround*, wo musst du hin? Nach Braunschweig kann ich dich gern mit zurück nehmen!


----------



## coddatec (10. Juni 2015)

@roundround :


coddatec schrieb:


> Von Morgen auch dabei,
> wer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus BS sucht, ich hab im Auto noch Platz.



Soll ich Dich auch mit zum Watzumer Häuschen nehmen?
Wenn ja, komm einfach um 17:10 bei mir auf der Arbeit vorbei...


----------



## ThomasBS (10. Juni 2015)

Ich habe bei der Arbeit etwas ins Auge bekommen. Kann daher leider nicht bei der Tour mitmachen.


----------



## roundround (10. Juni 2015)

Ich würde hin radeln und zurück bräuchte ich dann ein Taxi


----------



## _LB_ (10. Juni 2015)

Wird wohl leider heute doch nichts, vor mir liegt noch ein Berg an Arbeit...

*Jens, *das ist nachvollziehbar, als Student wärs mir natürlich lieber, wenn die ganze Aktion so billig wie möglich wird. Campingplätze erscheinen mir auch etwas flexibler, da man kaum das Problem haben wird, dass diese immer voll belegt sind. Aber gut, falls wir für nächstes Jahr einen AX planen könnten, wäre ich natürlich auch mit dabei. Muss halt das Sparschwein dran glauben.


----------



## madrunner (10. Juni 2015)

Ich komme wohl leider erst 10min später, stehe noch am Bahnübergang Grüner Jäger


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2015)

Campingplatz ist ok, aber nur mit meinem WoMo.
Campingplatz mit Zelt und so kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## coddatec (10. Juni 2015)

So, ich melde mich mal zurück, war eine schöne Runde mit Martin-typischen Harvestertrails und Erkundungsanteilen. Aber es waren auch einige flowige Trails mit dabei, also konnte sich keiner beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (10. Juni 2015)

Danke für die erste Ausfahrt und die entgegegen gebrachte Geduld. Hat Spaß gemacht, trotz der Rolle vorwärts. Gruß Dirk


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Juni 2015)

So der Guide meldet sich auch mal zurück. Es freut mich* Lars*, dass es dir doch gefallen hat , trotz der Harvestertrails und den Passagen mit massiven Windbruch, doch diese sind wir letztes Jahr ohne Probleme gefahren . In meiner Trailbibliothek sind sie jetzt markiert . Dadurch dass ich die Strecke ändern musste, habe ich aber gegen Ende noch einen neuen Trail für mich gefunden, hat auch mal was gutes. Mit dem Tempo habe ich mich leider auch manchmal etwas verschätzt, doch durch meine lädierte Schultermuskulatur hatte ich das Gefühl ich wäre zu langsam. Ich hoffe es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und nächsten Mittwoch ist Jens wieder am Start. Bilder der Ausfahrt sind online.
Kleines Gruppenfoto am "goldenen Hirsch".



 
Die Strecke hatte 35 km mit ca. 430 Hm, reine Fahrzeit 2:36, Schnitt 13,5 bei einigen Schiebepassagen


----------



## roundround (11. Juni 2015)

Ja, war echt schön!
Durchgerüttelt, durchgeschüttelt aber war spaßig.
Gute Besserung an die Rippen von @Magic-BS und bis zum nächsten mal.

Wieso unterscheiden sich die Höhenmeter auf meinem Navi und die angegeben immer so stark?
Mein GPS sagt für die Tour gestern 912hm Anstieg...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2015)

Hi Hi,

hat er sich bei seiner Rolle verletzt?
Über 900hm im Ostelm ist definitiv zu viel.


----------



## marlinde (11. Juni 2015)

*martin* - schöne tour, wie immer vielen dank fürs guiden und die fotos


----------



## tippman (11. Juni 2015)

Schöne Tour Martin gestern, Danke. Mein Navi sagt auch ca. 35km und 400hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (11. Juni 2015)

zum thema daten, mein forerunner hat sich nach 27 km ausgestellt, bis dahin waren diese daten gesammelt - das spricht also für martins / tippmans ergebnisse


----------



## tippman (11. Juni 2015)

_LB_ schrieb:


> Eventuell bin ich morgen doch dabei, wenn ich nicht zu viel zu tun habe. Falls ich um 18:00 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt sein sollte, könnt ihr einfach losfahren. Werde hier aber morgen Nachmittag nochmal endgültig Bescheid geben, ob ich dabei bin. Am Wochenende bin ich aber wie gesagt auf jeden Fall wieder mit am Start!
> 
> Und habe ich da oben etwa "Transalpin" vernommen?  Ich spiele schon seit ca. einem Jahr mit dem Gedanken, jetzt in den kommenden Ferien (ab dem 21.09) einen AX zu fahren. Campingausrüstung steht soweit, was mir noch fehlt ist eine vernünftige Routenplanung, ich möchte es nämlich vermeiden, 40 % der Strecke auf irgendwelchen Asphaltstraßen durch die Täler zu fahren. Deshalb überlege, etwas zu "schummeln" und erstmal nur eine kürzere Strecke (150...200 km und 8000...10000 hm) über den Hauptkamm (idealerweise natürlich auch durch die Dolomiten) zu fahren, mich dort aber dann nur auf höher gelegenen Trails und hier und da mal einer Forstautobahn zu bewegen. Die Routenplanung ist natürlich aufgrund begrenzter Ortskenntnis trotz Internet und Google Maps etwas schwierig. Zumal man auch eine Route finden muss, auf der man entsprechende Campingplätze anfahren kann.
> Nichtsdestotrotz, wer sich dem Vorhaben anschließen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen, alleine ist mir das nämlich zu riskant. Habe zwar nicht so eine Power im Bremsfinger wie Markus, aber man weiß ja nie...



Schau mal unter http://www.bike-gps.com/. Da gibt es einen Konfigurator in dem man sich seinen Alpencross Stück für Stück zusammenstellen kann. Ansonsten kann ich dir auch einen AX als GPS von Oberstdorf nach Riva vom letzten Jahr geben. Wenn es etwas kürzer sein soll, dann fahr halt nur bis Meran / Bozen / Kalterer See (spart 1-2 Tage). Ab da wirds entweder nochmal heftig (Brenta) oder langweilig (an der Etsch entlang). Dolomiten sind zwar wunderschön aber für einen ersten AX eventuell doch etwas zu viel des Guten (steile lange Anstiege, etwas Abseits der Hauptrouten). Hoffe, mit Campingausrüstung meinst du Hütttenschlafsack und Badelatschen. Alles andere steigert vielleicht das Naturerlebnis (positiv wie negativ) schmälert aber auf jeden Fall das Bikeerlebnis (Trails / Anstiege / Schiebepassagen). Letzte Septemberwoche ist schon recht spät, selbst im Juli / August kann es in den Alpen schneien. Für Routempfehlung / Packliste kannste mich gerne auch nochmal kontaktieren, hab schon 4 mal die Ankunft in Riva feiern dürfen.


----------



## marlinde (11. Juni 2015)

... und natürlich gute besserung an @Magic-BS


----------



## marlinde (11. Juni 2015)

*ax-2016* - mit einer vernünftigen unterkunft zwischen den etappen und wenn nicht zu viel urlaub erforderlich ist habe ich an einem gruppen-event auch interesse. wenn jemand einen anhänger für die bikes organisiert würde ich dann das auto dazu stellen/fahren ;-)


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2015)

Danke erst mal für das positive Feedback von allen , dass nächste mal Ostelm ohne Sackgasse. Dirk ich hoffe es ist nur eine leichte Prellung und Du bis am Mittwoch wieder am Start. Für ein Alpencross nächstes Jahr, sofort dabei; hatte es an sich schon dieses Jahr mit Pierre geplant, doch die Planung dafür muss Ende Januar fertig sein, damit ggf. auch eine Hüttenübernachtung machen kann, später ist alles voll; beste Zeit Ende August Anfang September, da die Wetterlage am stabilsten ist, keine Gewitterneigung. Bei der Streckenplanung nehme ich das Angebot von Sebastian gerne auch mal an . Mit dem Gepäck kann ich das von Sebastian nur bestätigen, Zelt dabei, keine Chance bei den Anstiegen. Ich habe mit Pierre mal eine drei Tagestour mit Gepäck auf dem Rücken durch den Harz gemacht und alles mit Briefwaage ausgewogen, um nachher mit Ersatzteilen und Wechselklamotten auf 8-9Kg zu kommen und dann waren Anstiege von 16% schon eine Herausforderung, weil das Vorderrad immer Richtung Himmel streben wollte und in den Alpen sind solche Anstiege öfter und vorallem deutlich länger. Für nächstes Jahr AX der Braunschweiger Löwen sofort.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2015)

Ach so, GPS-Ungenauigkeit. *Nils* ggf. ermittelt dein Gerät nicht barometrisch, am genauesten, sondern addiert die ermittelten GPS-Höhen, sehr ungenau.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2015)

So, da offensichtlich Interesse an ein einem AX der BS Löwen besteht sage ich mal die Sache für 2016 steht!
Ich setze voraus das Martin mit mir zusammen die Sache plant. Wir machen das so, Martin & Ich planen und geben dann per Mail bekannt wann und wie das ablaufen soll. Schön wäre es natürlich wenn Sebastian sich mit einbindet! 
Erfahrung + Streckenkenntnis ist schon mal wichtig. 
Wenn der Zeitpunkt steht laden wir euch per Mail ein. Anhand der Zusagen buchen wir verbindlich die Unterkünfte. 
Martin, den Rest über den "harten Kern" Sebastian, dich beziehe ich über WhatsApp mit ein.


----------



## Magic-BS (11. Juni 2015)

Ja ja das wird schon wieder, saß ja noch lang auf dem Bike, am Ende wurde es halt schwierige, was man ja unschwer erkennen konnte. Ich geh davon aus das es ne mittlere Prellung ist und ich kommenden Mittwoch dabei sein kann. Danke für die Genesungswünsche!


----------



## coddatec (11. Juni 2015)

Na toll, und der WhatsApp-Verweigerer ist mal wieder außen vor


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2015)

*Lars* keine Angst, die Anfrage sollte im Verteiler stattfinden und dann wird ein seperater Verteiler erstellt für die Teilnehmer des AX, Du sollst Herrn Zuckerberg und der NSA weiter trotzen dürfen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2015)

Man man, unbekannter Weise alles Gute. 
Mittwoch geht es wieder auf schöne Trails, is ja supertrocken!
Startpunkt wird der Tetzelstein Parkplatz, Strecke habe ich schon im Kopf, Daten kann ich aber erst sagen wenn ich am Computer war. Wird aber "tailig" und mit einem für alle neuem Trail am Steinbruch Destedt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2015)

Lars, zur Not bespreche ich das mit Dir persönlich!
Du wirst nie außen vor sein.


----------



## marlinde (11. Juni 2015)

*lars* - keine angst ich bin auch ein der-harte-kern-whatsapp-gruppen-verweigerer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2015)

Wobei das Lars aus Überzeugen verweigert und du Markus aufgrund des Traffics, ist schon ein Unterschied!


----------



## marlinde (11. Juni 2015)

*jens *- das ist richtig aber der grund ist letztendlich nicht entscheidend, da lars ja wohl angst hatte ohne mitglied dieser whatsapp-gruppe zu wenig informationen über das thema ax-2016 zu bekommen und da sitzen dann lars und ich quasi im gleichen boot


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juni 2015)

Jungs ich glaube mit dem Informationsfluß hatten wir bis jetzt noch kein Problem und auch dieses Event werden wir gemeinsam meistern.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2015)

Das sehe ich genauso wie Martin, bis jetzt ist jeder informiert worden. Wir haben uns noch nie nur über WhatsApp zum radeln verabredet. Somit gibt es dieses Boot überhaupt nicht Markus
Wir informieren mittlerweile über 50 Leute über unsere Aktivitäten und wer weiß wieviele über's Forum!
Niemand wird über WhatsApp informiert, zumindest nicht was das Radeln betrifft! Also hört bitte auf so'n Blödsinn zu quatschen!!!


----------



## coddatec (11. Juni 2015)

Markus, Angst vor zu wenig Infos hatte ich nicht wirklich, dafür sehen wir uns in der Gruppe einfach häufig genug und die anderen Kommunikationskanäle (Forum + Mail) werden ja, wie Martin und Jens schon schrieben, zum Verabreden primär genutzt.

Mein Kommentar gegen WhatsApp war leicht ironisch gemeint 

Ob ich nächstes Jahr eine ganze Woche oder noch mehr privat freischaufeln kann, weiß ich so oder so noch nicht, dafür sind die Kiddies halt auch noch recht klein, dass wir die Urlaubszeit eher als Familie verbringen. 
Im August kommen neben der Geburtstage von Frauchen und mir noch die Einschulung der Großen in die Grundschule. Sieht also terminlich so oder so (leider) eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2015)

Lars, genauso habe ich dich verstanden!
Das du wenig Zeit hast habe ich mir gedacht und absolutes Verständnis dafür. Hast ja auch ne Familie mit kleinem Nachwuchs der Ansprüche stellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _LB_ (11. Juni 2015)

*AX 2016*  Ich überlasse euch bei der Planung gerne freie Hand! Wenns nur halb so gut wie wie letzten Sonntag, bin ich schon zufrieden.  Was natürlich jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass ich bei Bedarf nicht auch gerne bei der Planung behilflich sein kann. Zum Thema Anhänger: Meine Eltern haben einen, auf dem schonmal vier Fahrräder transportiert werden können und in den ein Großteil des Gepäcks passen sollte (3 Meter Länge, 1,20 Meter Innenhöhe, gedeckelt, Einachser mit 100 km/h-Zulassung).

*Sebastian*, vielen Dank für die wertvollen Tipps. Habe mich gestern noch einmal etwas vertiefter mit der Planung auseinandergesetzt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein voller Alpencross so auf die Schnelle doch etwas problematisch werden dürfte (mir fehlt erstens einfach die Erfahrung und zweitens stehen demnächst erstmal wieder Prüfungen an, sodass ich aus Zeitmangel vermutlich auch etwas aus dem Training kommen werde). Allerdings habe ich einige interessante Spots herausgesucht, die angefahren werden sollen und von dort aus werden dann 1- oder 2-Tagestouren unternommen. Dabei ist schonmal der Stoneman-Trail (sind 3 Touren á 50 km bzw. man kann den je nach Trainingszustand auch in zwei Tagen fahren) und ebenfalls interessant hört sich diese Tour (ebenfalls 3 Etappen) an: http://trails.de/tour/dolomiti-brentabike-expert-1/
Eventuell kann sich ja jemand hierfür begeistern.  Der ungemeine Vorteil gegenüber einer reinen Ettapen-Tour wäre, dass jeder seine Unterkunft entsprechend seiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten auswählen kann, sprich Studenten je nach Wetter auf den Campingplatz oder in die Herberge und wer möchte, geht ins 5 Sterne Spa Hotel.  Für den Stoneman Trail habe ich auch schon Kartenmaterial (Kompass WK58) geordert und GPS Tracks gibts ebenfalls fertige im Netz. Vielleicht ist ja jemand von euch sogar schon einmal dort gewesen und kann etwas dazu sagen, ob sich die Tour lohnt? Mögliche Zeiträume wären vom 29.08 bis zum 09.09 oder ab dem 19.09 bis Ende Oktober. Wobei der frühere Termin natürlich besser wäre, wir wollen ja nicht als Lawinenopfer enden.


----------



## coddatec (11. Juni 2015)

Wir können dieses Jahr ja ggf. mal ein AX-Trainingswochenende im Harz veranstalten, das lässt sich einfacher umsetzen.
Rucksack auf, Hotels/Pensionen buchen und ab gehts. 
Sowas wie hier: http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/index.php/topic,1400.msg38879.html#msg38879


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2015)

Lars, das ist einfacher und mit Sicherheit kein Problem mit den Unterkünften.


----------



## _LB_ (12. Juni 2015)

Hört sich gut an, Lars! Wenn wir einen passenden Termin finden, wäre ich dabei. Von meiner Seite aus ginge dann der spätere Zeitpunkt (also ab dem 19.09), da ich die Alpen-Tour auf jeden Fall machen werde. Je nachdem, wie flexibel ihr mit eurem Urlaub seid, kann man die Tour ja auch wetterabhängig planen. Es bringt ja schließlich nichts, die Tour zu fahren, wenn hier gerade ein Tief mit Dauerregen drüberzieht.


----------



## ThomasBS (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
fährt jemand am 5.7. beim Rennen in Schöningen mit? Ich habe vor dort mitzumachen. Einfach just for fun. Wahrscheinlich bei der 33km Runde.
Am Sonntag habe ich leider keine Zeit um eine Tour mitzufahren - ich habe meine Tochter ab heute. Wünsche euch ein schönes und sonniges Wochenende.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Thomas an diesem Sonntag ist von meiner Seite auch nichts geplant.Ich besuche Jens in Willingen und trainiere dahin mein rechtes Handgelenk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (12. Juni 2015)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... trainiere dahin mein rechtes Handgelenk.


Igitt Martin


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2015)

Thomas, Bennet (Moga) fährt da immer mit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2015)

coddatec schrieb:


> Igitt Martin


 Ich bin Linkshänder. Forum erst ab 18.


----------



## roundround (12. Juni 2015)

Trainingswochenende im Harz wäre ich dabei!
AX2016 muss man dann mal sehen aber grundsätzliches Interesse besteht immer.


----------



## ThomasBS (13. Juni 2015)

@ All: Ich habe mich gestern für das 33km Jedermann Rennen in Schöningen am 5.7. angemeldet. Freue mich schon wie Bolle drauf. Mein letzter Wettkampf war 1999 im Kellerwald.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juni 2015)

*Thomas* dir viel Glück am 5.7. und ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit Körner zu sammeln.
*Jens* ich habe heute zwei Exkursionen gemacht. Nachfolgend ein kurzes Bilderrätsel; wo haben wir jetzt freie Fahrt.
Vorher.



 
Nachher!!!


 

*Markus* ich war für eine Testausfahrt nochmal im Dorm; die Ausfahrt ist jetzt fertig, 26 km mit ca. 300 Hm und 8 km Trailanteil, paar leckere Sachen dabei und eine schöne Downhillpassage über 40% und ein Bilderrätsel für dich wo findet man diesen Pfad.


 

*Jens* ich werde früh starten und gebe alles damit ich zum Frühstück in Willingen bin; fahre lieber mit Sturmhaube.


----------



## marlinde (13. Juni 2015)

*martin* - super arbeit mit der k-säge, echt klasse. ich war erst zweimal im dorm, daher erkenne ich das bild nicht. wenn du die strecke mal fährst komme ich gerne mit. ist für mich genauso weit wie in den elm ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juni 2015)

Alles klar Martin, bis morgen. 
Das müsste der Trail in Richtung Destedt sein, den wir immer zum Schluss fahren wenn wir in Hemkenrode starten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juni 2015)

*Markus*, die Ausfahrt werden wir dann gemeinsam mit den Braunschweiger Löwen machen, der Bohlenpfad liegt bei Beienrode (52°17'14.36"N 10°49'56.36"E); war aber nicht fahrbar, durch den Regen glatt wie Schmierseife; zweimal komplett durch gewesen heute.
*Jens*, Du hast natürlich recht, hatte ja etwas gestört, oder, der kleine Akku hat gereicht fürs Feuerholz.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Hi,

Willingen war wie immer ein Highlight und das Wetter war super gut!
Martin, danke für deinen Besuch
Die Mittwochsrunde habe ich uns auch schon gebastelt.
Startpunkt am Parkplatz Tetzelstein wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Knapp 32km mit 800hm mit vielen Trails, Hasenloch & Co.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (14. Juni 2015)

Jop, ich bin in Schöningen auch dabei. Auch die 33km Runde. Dorm ist ziemlich cool! Freue mich schon drauf! Mittwoch komme ich auch.


----------



## ThomasBS (15. Juni 2015)

Wer oder was ist Dorm?
Mittwoch sage ich nur unter Vorbehalt zu. Werde wohl eher meine letzte Laufeinheit vor dem Nachtlauf einlegen. Wenn ich um 18:00 nicht da bin, fahrt los.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2015)

Nah super, dann sind ja in Schöningen die Braunschweiger Löwen und der Harte Kern vertreten, wir zeigen überall Flaage. Sollte ich zum 5.7. wieder fit sein, habe ich mein ersten Triathlon in Gifhorn.
*Thomas* den Dorm kennst Du nicht, es wurde Zeit dass Du dazugestoßen bist, damit wir dir dein Revier mal zeigen können. Der Dorm ist ca. 180m ü.N.N. und liegt bei folgenden Koordinaten ( 52°16'36.71"N  10°53'16.62"E) und obwohl nicht sehr groß sind paar leckere Sachen dabei und auf der 26 km Tour mit ca. 300Hm ist alles dabei was Mountainbiken bei mir aus macht.
*Jens* war super mit dir und deiner Familie, danke für Speis und Trank und paar geile Bilder dabei.Wir sehen uns Mittwoch und ich freue mich auf deinen neuen Rundtrail, habe gestern noch mein Antriebsstrang erneuert.


----------



## Moga (15. Juni 2015)

War der nicht erst neu?


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2015)

Ritzelpaket hat ich noch ein gebrauchtes von meiner Spikesfelge; hatte gedacht, dass ich sie vorletzten Winter nicht so strapaziert habe, aber bei paar Gängen passte die Ritzellehre nicht mehr und sie ist gesprungen, in der Asse hab ich schon geflucht und im Oderwald und Dorm war es kein Problem, da keine knackigen Steigungen dabei sind, doch Mittwoch geht es wieder ins Eingemachte, Jens hat mir den Track freundlicherweise schon geschickt, sag nur Kette links.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2015)

Hey Thomas, Pierre und ich rennen auch durch die Innenstadt
An welchem Lauf nimmst du teil?
Danke für die Blumen Martin, hab mich aber auch gerfreut das du angedüst gekommen bist
Ok, etwas früh, woran das wohl lag.....


----------



## schleppi (15. Juni 2015)

Jens wenn ihr schon früher da seid dann sag mal bescheid dann schau ich mal kurz bei euch rum zum anfeuern . Bin sowieso da mit dem großen silbernen eure Strecke frei machen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2015)

Wir sind garantiert früher da
Bei Pierre ist das so ne Sache........
Da kann schon mal ne Hochzeit zwischenkommen......


----------



## marlinde (15. Juni 2015)

... bin diesen mittwoch leider nicht dabei. habe noch eine telko mit den mexikanern bis 18 uhr die ich wg. zeitverschiebung nicht vorverlegen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (15. Juni 2015)

Ich bin beim 6,2km Firmenlauf dabei. Fa. Bertrandt startet mit 200 Teilnehmern.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2015)

Hm, unfit wie ich zur Zeit bin muss ich die 12km Runde laufen.

Nach etwas Verzögerung, nun meine Bilder vom Velothon 2015


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Juni 2015)

Bin Mittwoch leider nicht dabei! Hab bis 18 Uhr Termine!


----------



## coddatec (15. Juni 2015)

Sorry, ich bin auch am Mittwoch außen vor, ein Kollege hat zur Einweihungsfeier seines "neuen" Hauses eingeladen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2015)

*Pierre*, klar Besprechung, nee Körner sparen, bin ja nicht dabei, es steht noch 2:1 für dich.
*Jens* kämpfen wir wohl alleine.
*Bennet* ich schicke dir mal einen Track, war heute in deiner Nähe, kannst Du ja mal abfahren, mal sehen ob Du da schon warst.


----------



## tippman (15. Juni 2015)

Bin am Mittwoch dabei. Freu mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tippman (15. Juni 2015)

War am Wochenende in Nove Mesto pod smerkm im Singletrekcenter. Wetter und Trails waren top. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Macht super viel Laune.


----------



## coddatec (16. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen,

Am *27.06. *würde ich die schon länger geplante Hanoi+*Deister*tour in Angriff nehmen.
Die Strecke geht so in diese Richtung, etwas umplanen werde ich aber vermutlich noch.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vzksbrxqycpukhtg 
Das Ziel sollten etwa *60km, 1000+x Hm* sein, also nicht ganz ohne. Dafür mit ein paar Verbindungsetappen zum regenerieren und einigen ziemlich leckeren Trails bergab.

Treffen um 9:00Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Hein Gericke an der Celler Strasse (Ecke Varrentrappstraße) und dann per Fahrgemeinschaft Richtung Hannover / Deister.

Bitte hier im Forum bescheidgeben, ob ihr dabei seid.

*Martin:* Ich weiß, dass Samstags für Dich blöd passt, aber mein nächster freier Sonntag, an dem Du keine Tour planst, liegt leider ziemlich weit in der Zukunft.


----------



## madrunner (16. Juni 2015)

für mich fällt die morgige Mittwochs-Runde leider auch flach.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juni 2015)

Lars, ich kann leider am 26.06 nicht
Mein Rücken am 25.06 weiter verziert, mit frischem Tatto ist Sport doof


----------



## coddatec (16. Juni 2015)

Jens, ist doch der 27.06.
Da sind doch schon zwei Tage vergangen... 


Vielleicht finden sich ja noch Mitfahrer...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juni 2015)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......
Dann kommt jetzt der Zweite Grund zum tragen
Ich treffe mich am 26.06 Abends in der Wahren Liebe zur Velothon Nachbesprechung!
Die wird sicher mit einem schweren Kopf enden
Martin und Pierre habe ich deswegen auch nicht weiter darüber informiert, da die Jungs
aus Edemissen nicht reinspucken und ganz sicher gut tanken werden
...ich natürlich auch


----------



## marlinde (16. Juni 2015)

*mittwoch *: konnte mein meeting auf einen anderen tag verschieben, bin daher doch dabei ...
*samstag, 27.6.* : sieht bisher auch gut aus terminlich, sollte also klappen ...


----------



## DownundA (16. Juni 2015)

Moin die Bande,

Muss mich für morgen abmelden... Bin auf ein Seminar und komme vor 17:30h nicht zuhause an.


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Magic-BS (17. Juni 2015)

Ich muss diesen Mittwoch leider aussetzen...


----------



## TheBASStian (17. Juni 2015)

Kommt wer aus Braunschweig und kann mich mitnehmen? Heute Abend, meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (17. Juni 2015)

Komme trotzdem. Wartet auf mich!


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Juni 2015)

Entweder habe ich etwas missverstanden oder habt ihr den Treffpunkt verlegt? Parkplatz Lutterspring war meine letzte Info. Als ich später am Tetzelstein vorbeikam, traute ich meinen Augen nicht, als ich Jens seinen Pickup sah.


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Juni 2015)

*ThomasBS *ich fahre zwar nicht mit aber der Treffpunkt war wie immer am *Tetzelstei  *mail von jens am Sonntag


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Juni 2015)

Ok, wie kam ich dann auf Parkplatz Lutterspring?!


----------



## Luisfigo (17. Juni 2015)

*Das kann ja mal passieren*


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juni 2015)

So wir sind zurück!
31km 750hm 14,3er Schnit sehr schöne Runde wie ich finde. 
Alle heile geblieben. 
Thomas, sehr schade, Pierre würde sagen das war ne Gaudi. 
Wie waren zu siebt.


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Juni 2015)

Am Sonntag bin ich wieder mit dabei. Meine Runde war auch schön. Bin von Lutterspring hoch bis oberhalb Reitlings Cafe, fuhr dann rüber zur Südseite bis Ampleben, die Rampe hoch, durch den Wald bis Tetzelstein und dann ließ ich es bis Königslutter den Trail herunterfliegen. Achso, ich habe eine neue Waffe. Am Sonntag werde ich sie euch vorführen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juni 2015)

Yes, da bin ich gespannt!!


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Juni 2015)

Es fängt auch mit C an, aber ist kein Cannondale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juni 2015)

So ,der alte Mann meldet sich auch mal zurück. *Jens* super Strecke  und in der Art noch nicht gefahren und durch den trockenen Untergrund alles durchgehend zu fahren; außer an der Stelle, wo Du mein Vorwärtsdrang gebremst hast  und wieder Neuland dabei, werde ich Sonntag mit einbauen. Markus, ich hoffe der Endo im Hasenloch blieb ohne Folgen, da hat es mich und andere auch schon erwischt, sogar im Video festgehalten und Du bist mittlerweile top drauf. Bilder sind online. Bis Sonntag, ich hoffe das Wetter passt.


----------



## marlinde (17. Juni 2015)

Jens - wunderschöne Tour, war mit die beste die ich bisher mitgefahren bin
Martin - das Training zeigt langsam Erfolge, das ist prima. Ich bin im hasenloch ganz weich im Gebüsch gelandet absolut nix passiert


----------



## _LB_ (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich für Sonntag leider abmelden, mein Trainingsplan ist umgestellt, denn Klausuren besteht man dummerweise nicht mit den Beinen... 
Trotzdem viel Spaß! Ich hoffe, dass ich zwischendurch nochmal Zeit finden werde, um an einer Tour teilzunehmen, ansonsten bin ich ab Ferienbeginn (Ende August) aber wieder aktiv dabei. (Das Angebot mit der Alpentour steht übrigens immer noch ).


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2015)

Die Fotos von gestern habe ich hochgeladen.
Die Mittwochsrunde für nächste Woche steht, 33km 570hm, mit ein paar neuen Abschnitten.
Strarpunkt ist Lutterspring, die Mail schicke ich aber erst nächste Woche raus.
Nicht das Thomas diesmal auf dem Tetzelstein wartet


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2015)

Wer den Schaden hat, muss für den Spott nicht sorgen. 
Hoffentlich wird das heute Abend kein Regenlauf in Braunschweig. Wünsche allen Mitläufern viel Spaß, denn darum geht es doch primär. Bestzeiten kann man wo anders laufen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2015)

Das hoffe ich auch!
Im Regen durch die Innestadt laufen ist echt traurig
Da steht dann keine Sau an der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (19. Juni 2015)

.. ich muss für den 27.6. leider doch absagen, hatte einen termin nicht berücksichtigt den meine frau schon länger gemacht hat.
ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir die terminfindung nochmal so aufsetzen, dass wir auch ein paar mehr sind, dann ist es doch auch noch schöner...


----------



## coddatec (19. Juni 2015)

Ja, schaut dann wohl so aus.


----------



## schleppi (19. Juni 2015)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Nachtlauf. Sehen werden wir uns nicht mehr, da wir die Strecke seit 16.45 schon frei haben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juni 2015)

So, wie sind zurück. Erst mal gute Besserung für Jens und Thomas, halt beim nächsten mal wieder dabei . Wir waren heut zu fünft und haben im Elm viele Gleichgesinnte gesehen, manche sogar zweimal . Die Strecke hatte es glaube ich ganz gut in sich, 66 km mit ca. 830 Hm, bei einem 15er Schnitt  und z.T. etwas weicherm Untergrund. Adolfo super dabei, zur Zeit geht bei mir auch nicht viel mehr. Die Bilder kommen später, außer eins, da Adolfo dass erste mal am höchsten Punkt im Elm war. Jetzt geht es mit Tochter nach Hannover zu AC DC; 70000 Hardrockfans, Jens werden wir uns wohl nicht sehen. Bis Mittwoch oder halt in zwei Wochen, aber nicht in den Elm.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Juni 2015)

Danke Martin! War mal was ganz anderes aber super geil! Bin voll auf meine Kosten gekommen! Wie sag ich immer ein Gaudi! Wir sehen uns


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2015)

So aus Hannover zurück, 75000 Hardrockfans haben von AD DC auf die Glocke bekommen; die alten Herren haben richtig abgerockt und das Trommelfell zum Beben gebracht und das 15 Minuten Gitarrensolo war der Hammer. Freut mich, dass die Ausfahrt gefallen hat und halt mal wieder anders. Wir hatten leider zwei Platten und gegen Ende noch einen schleichenden Plattfuß . Die paar Bilder sind online, dass Jungvolk hat wieder gedrückt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juni 2015)

75000 weniger einem!
Ich habe meine Karte verbusselt und konnte somit nicht mit


----------



## Luisfigo (22. Juni 2015)

Danke Martin  Geile Tour auch mit schönen *Steigungen*


----------



## coddatec (22. Juni 2015)

So, der nächste Versuch einer Tour durch den Deister steht an.
Am Wochenende 11.-12.07. passen bei mir im Moment noch Samstag und Sonntag.
Kommenden Freitag wird der Termin festgemacht, wer mit möchte und nur an einem der zwei Tage kann, möge dies hier kundtun, oder für immer schweigen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juni 2015)

@all
Die Mittwochsrunde steht, 33km 570hm, mit ein paar neuen Abschnitten.
Startpunkt ist der Parkplatz Lutterspring, neben dem Sportplatz, wie immer um 18 Uhr.

@_Thomas
Thomas, nicht auf dem Tetzelstein

@_Lars
hm, ich kann an dem Wochenende leider nicht und eine Woche Später ist Triathlon in HH angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (23. Juni 2015)

*jens *- am mittwoch bin ich dabei
*lars *- am 11./12.07. klappt es bei mir leider terminlich nicht


----------



## tippman (23. Juni 2015)

*jens* - am Mittwoch bin ich leider nicht dabei
*lars* - ich würde super gerne auch mal im Deister fahren, an dem Wochenende passts bei mir aber auch nicht


----------



## coddatec (23. Juni 2015)

*@all+Martin*: Wenn Martin mir einen seiner Touren-Sonntage abgibt, wäre die Chance auf Mitfahrer vermutlich größer.
Bisher habe ich nur bei den Wochenenden geschaut, wo Martin keine Tour anbietet, um nicht zu konkurieren.

*@Oberhutze*l : Wie stehst Du dazu???

*Jens*: Morgen bin ich dabei, außer es schifft die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juni 2015)

*Jens* erstmal besten Dank für die Tracks und bin am Mittwoch mit am Start, wieder eine schöne Strecke und wieder Neuland , super; dass wir immer noch was finden, voll geil  .
*Lars*, mit den Sonntagen habe ich kein Problem, denn so war es auch angedacht, dass sich jeder mal nach Absprache einbringt und ich fahre auch mal gern hinterher, deutlich entspannter und bei deinen Strecke brauche eh die volle Konzentration für die Streckenführung .


----------



## ThomasBS (23. Juni 2015)

Ich bin dabei und wehe ihr startet wieder illegalerweise vom Tetzelstein aus. Laut Wetterbericht ht der Regen morgen mal Pause. 16°, 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 100% Fango Packung durch Matschboden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juni 2015)

Die Mittwochsrunde ist zurück, alle bestens.
Tourdaten kommen diesmal von Martin und Fotos auch.
Hatte vergessen die Akkus vom Garmin zu wechseln und die Knipse hatte auch nicht mit.
War ne schöne Runde, leider mit einer Trail-Niete, aber sonst trotz etwas Schlamm schön!
Insgesamt waren wir zu neunt, danke dafür.


----------



## TheBASStian (24. Juni 2015)

Danke an den Brennessel-Guide! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. Juni 2015)

Jens war TOP! Immer wieder! Macht echt Laune!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juni 2015)

Jan, stell dich nicht so, Pussy
Dann hast du einen Grund an mich zu denken
Meine Beine sind aber auch gut am pricken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juni 2015)

Na alles Weicheier am Start gewesen , fördert die Durchbluten. Jens schöne Strecke und halt Neuland dabei, haben uns doch super durchgekämpft, war schon heftiger . Der Wiesenpfad am Nordkamm hat mir sehr gut gefallen, halt Wiesentrailer und die Abfahrt nach Lutterspring war trotz der letzten Regenfälle gut zu fahren. So, zur Strecke, 34 km mit ca. 580 Hm, reine Fahrzeit 2:29, 13,6 km/h und die Fotos beschränken sich auf zwei Bilder , wurde ja immer nur Gas gegeben. Eins hier von unserem Ersatzphotograph; wer


 fehlt auf dem Bild und damit meine ich nicht Pierre  und das andere auf meiner Seite komplett. Sonntag frei und Mittwoch wieder so viele am Start.


----------



## coddatec (24. Juni 2015)

Martin, dein Navi scheint keine Pausenzeiten zu kennen.
Ich hab bei mir 34,5km, 2:21h, macht 14,6km/h Schnitt.
Meine Beine kribbeln übrigens auch noch ein wenig...


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juni 2015)

*Lars*, danke , nächstes mal, machen wir von allen Navis ein Mittelwert , scheint ja die Streuung immens zu sein; war das nicht Stochastik. Mit dem Kribbeln habe ich kein Problem, vielleicht hilft das Doctan nicht nur gegen Zecken.


----------



## Moga (25. Juni 2015)

Pierre hat doof fotografiert!


----------



## ThomasBS (25. Juni 2015)

Moinsen,
die Tour war super. Der Ost-Elm gefällt mir sehr. Um 21:30 hing das Bike wieder sauber im Keller und ich lag in stabiler Rückenlage auf dem Sofa. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juni 2015)

Voll geil Pierre, Fotografieren kannste also auch nicht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2015)

... aber Kaffee kann er holen, hat er gerade bewiesen.


----------



## marlinde (25. Juni 2015)

schöne tour - *martin*, *jens* danke für alles


----------



## jojo46 (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
in drei/vier Wochen darf ich wieder fahren! Na ja, tu es jetzt schon langsam. Werde aber wohl nur am WE teilnehmen können in der Woche bin ich meistens auf Dienstreise. Da nehme ich mein MTB mit und erkunde neues Terrain. Wie letzte Woche in Dresdner Heide. Leider bei km 11 die Kette gerissen. Zum Glück auf dem Berg, so musste ich von 5 km zum Auto nur 1000m schieben ;-)). Kette, Schaltwerk und Speichensatz geordert damit in 3 Wochen alles wieder rund läuft. Kann mir jemand eine Runde in Brüssel empfehlen?
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juni 2015)

Hey, good News Eugen


----------



## ThomasBS (28. Juni 2015)

Ich war heute in Schöningen trainieren. Es war ein MIs aus 2013er und 2014er Strecke. Es hat Spaß gemacht auch wenn 20% durch Trage und Schiebepassagen eher an tough mudder oder Camel Trophy erinnerte. 
Ich bin echt gespannt wie die 2015er Strecke wird. Zum Glück soll es diese Woche heiß werden und dadurch trocknet vieles noch ab. Die Hitze wird aber auch am Sonntag herrschen. Es wird eine Konditionssache werden, aber da habe ich keine Bedenken.


----------



## schleppi (28. Juni 2015)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg, ich hab heute den Tag mit meinem Bruder erfolgreich in St. Andreasberg im Bike Park verbracht. Eventuell schaue ich nächste Woche da mal vorbei zum anfeuern.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juni 2015)

Moin,

kurze Hose Holzgewehr!
Bombenwetter am Mittwoch, wir fahren die "klassische Ostelm Runde"
Start ist um 19 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen, 30km mit 500hm.
Also nicht besonders anstrengend, dafür schöne Trails.

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (29. Juni 2015)

19Uhr???


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich wieder....
*18 Uhr* natürlich, danke Lars


----------



## marlinde (29. Juni 2015)

... ich bin dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (29. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## ThomasBS (29. Juni 2015)

Ich bin dabei. Wird eine gute Tempo-Trainingseinheit für Schöningen sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte euch eigentlich nicht die Luft nehmen, damit ihr in Schöningen gut abschneidet


----------



## coddatec (29. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei, freu mich schon, Ostelm ist immer was nettes...


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2015)

*Jens*, sollte ich mit der Arbeit durchkommen, da Monatsanfang , bin ich natürlich auch am Start, denn Ostelm, wie Lars schon festgestellt hat, immer super Flow .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juli 2015)

Hi Hi,
die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück!
Wir sind zu Siebt dir den Ostelm gedüst, danke an meine Mitstreiter.
Leider haben wir Anne verpasst, die sich vorher wohl verfahren hat.
Knapp 31km mit 500hm und einem 15,8er Schnitt auf staubtrockenen Trails und teilweise etwas S

Viele Grüße 
Jens


----------



## marlinde (1. Juli 2015)

*jens* - super, vielen dank für die organisation

bin noch 15 km nach hause - hoch zum tetzelstein und dann über die "wildschweinallee" zum lutterspring und dann weiter. war superflowig durch das warme wetter, konnte gut anziehen und bin nochmal einen 17,4er schnitt gefahren


----------



## ThomasBS (1. Juli 2015)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob. Die Ost Elm Tour war der Hammer. Sehr fließend und von der Gegend überwältigend.
Werde die nächsten Tage meinen Schnupfen auskurieren , damit ich meine Konkurenz am Sonntag bei Rennen nass machen kann.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juli 2015)

Thomas & Markus,
immer wieder mit Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (1. Juli 2015)

Coole flowige Tour , nette Mitstreiter , super Orga , geiles Wetter  und ein schickes Bike.
Was will man mehr (außer vielleicht  )


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juli 2015)

Nächste Woche ist auch schon im Kopf
Start am Friedwald in der Nähe vom Elfenpfad und dann die Ostrunde andersrum
Sind wir so noch nicht gefahren!
Bin noch ganz euphorisiert vom Fsi, hatte ich so nicht erwartet.


----------



## coddatec (3. Juli 2015)

Ein weiterer Versuch...
Gibt's Interessenten für eine *Deistertour am 25. oder 26.07*?
Wenn sich drei/vier Mitsteiter finden, würde ich deinen der zwei Tage in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## marlinde (3. Juli 2015)

... ich bin schon unterwegs an dem we - geburtstag meiner frau und hochzeitstag feiern ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juli 2015)

Lars, ich glaube da bin ich zu Hause
Bin mit von der Partie


----------



## coddatec (3. Juli 2015)

Ach komm schon Markus, so wichtig sind die zwei Tage jetzt auch nicht, nächstes Jahr ist es doch eh wieder das gleiche 
Jens, schön dass es klappen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (3. Juli 2015)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ach komm schon Markus, so wichtig sind die zwei Tage jetzt auch nicht, nächstes Jahr ist es doch eh wieder das gleiche  ...




... diesmal ist es das 10-jährige, da darf ich wirklich nicht fehlen


----------



## coddatec (3. Juli 2015)

Wie, Deine Frau hat erst ihren 10ten Geburtstag? Das würde ich aber nicht so öffentlich herausposaunen 







Spaß beiseite, dann klappt es eben mal wann anders.


----------



## marlinde (3. Juli 2015)

... ich habe persisch geheiratet - da gibt es ein paar sonderregelungen, u.a. max. 4 frauen gleichzeitig usw. ...


----------



## schleppi (3. Juli 2015)

Mir reicht eine Frau schon, aber 4 sind mir zu stressig. Müsste eigentlich passen das Wochenende und wäre mal ne Abwechslung zum Bike Park


----------



## jojo46 (4. Juli 2015)

Hi,
gibt es hier eine Sonntagsausfahrtliste von Martin? 
*@ Lars:* grundsätzlich habe ich auch Interesse an Deister. Habe aber im Moment Trainingsrückstand. Was ist geplant?

PS: Bike ist wieder einsatzbereit und ich will fahren...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Eugen, 

ja wir fahren morgen eine Runde.
Start ist morgen früh um 9 Uhr in BS rote Wiese.


----------



## jojo46 (4. Juli 2015)

Morgen habe ich leider schon was vor. Gibt es schon Pläne für folgende WE


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juli 2015)

Nein für nächstes WE nicht.
Martins Runden finden alle 14 Tage statt.


----------



## Moga (5. Juli 2015)

Bei der Deistertour könnte ich auch nicht.. da bin ich im Urlaub


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juli 2015)

So der Guide meldet sich mal von der Sonntagsausfahrt zurück. Vorab aber erst mal Glückwunsch an unsere Wettkämpfer Bennet und Thomas beim MTB Rennen und natürlich Pierre bei seinem ersten Triathlon. Bei den Temperatur sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken.
Wir waren bei der Hitzeschlacht zu fünft und ich hoffe das unsere Pechvogel Markus; hat sich sein Schaltwerk abgerissen und die Kette war so verzogen, dass die Montage auf Singlespeed leider fehlgeschlagen ist; gut nach Hause gekommen ist mit dem Rollrad. Die Ausfahrt hatte es schon in sich bei den Temperaturen, 73 km mit ca. 600 Hm und einen Trail und Wiesenpfadanteil von ca. 20 km, z.T. war es wie in der Heide; schöner Sandboden, top Vortrieb. Auf dem Rückweg musste ich erst mal Wasser aufnehmen in Cremlingen, 1,5 Liter waren zu wenig, danach ging es wieder und alle haben super durchgehalten. Bilder sind online und das Lamettabild mit Markus gefällt mir am Besten; bis Mittwoch.
Hier ein Gruppenbild im Findlingsgarten. Adolfo, unser Portugiese, kennt sich mittlerweile besser aus im Umland von Braunschweig, als Einheimische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juli 2015)

Martin, war wie immer geil und trotz Hitze alle gut durchgehalten
Aber auch ich hatte nach der Runde am Parkplatz kurz mit meinem Kreislauf zu kämpfen.
Eine kalte Coke und ne Lila Pause haben das sehr schnell korrigiert


----------



## MTBFrischling (5. Juli 2015)

Tach zusammen,

Respekt ! Bei den Temperaturen solch eine Tour ! Hut ab
In 2 Wochen bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei.....vermisse die gemeinsamen Touren. Bin jetzt zwar immer mal wieder alleine unterwegs gewesen, aber lustiger ist es auf jeden Fall in Eurer Truppe.


----------



## marlinde (5. Juli 2015)

*martin* - danke für die orga der tour und vor allem für den reparatur-service, so musste ich mein bike wenigstens nicht tragen

nach hause war es aber trotzdem noch 1 km weiter als zurück und ich musste einige bergaufpassagen leider schieben


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juli 2015)

Hast du doch nach Hause geschoben?
So wie wir dir das erklärt haben, wäre fast alles bergab gewesen


----------



## marlinde (5. Juli 2015)

... bis nach abbendrode bergauf, nach bornum auch bergauf, vor königslutter auch bergauf, vor rottorf auch bergauf


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Juli 2015)

*Ja Martin *was soll ich sagen  wie immer sehr geil und immer was neues


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juli 2015)

Da waren wirklich leckere Trails bei, alle Achung was so'n Huckel bieten kann
Extrem geil fand ich auch diese heideähnlichen Pferde Wege, total geil bei 38,5° und
kein vorankommen


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juli 2015)

... da musste man auch mit dem 29er reintreten um vorran zu kommen bei den Sandwegen. Stimmt mit dem Huckel waren wir alleine 10 km mit Singletrails beschäftigt, aber meine Säge muss da wohl mal wieder ran.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juli 2015)

Dann wäre der Flow auf alle Fälle besser!
Meine Arme sind aufgerissen und die Beine Pricken
Ein sicheres Zeichen für eine entspannte Runde mit Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juli 2015)

Heute mal heile geblieben und halt Doctan auf den Beinen und kein Pricken  und ihr wärt enttäuscht gewesen, wenn ich meinem Namen nicht gerecht geworden wäre , waren ja einige Wiesentrails und schön hohes Gras.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juli 2015)

Doctan hält bei mir die Zecken ab, nicht aber das Pricken.
Außerdem sind einige Stellen zerkratzt, von diesen coolen Brombeersträuchen
Hält Doctan bei dir auch die Kratzer ab?


----------



## tippman (5. Juli 2015)

Freibad Hemkenrode war recht erfrischend.   Inkl. Kaffeetrinken in Lucklum waren es dann aber auch ca. 47km.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Juli 2015)

*Jens* gegen Brombeersträuche nutzt das Doctan wohl nicht, hatte wohl mal mehr Glück gehabt. Sebastian war ein Zufall, dass wir uns in den Herzogsbergen getroffen haben. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Juli 2015)

Das MTB Rennen in Schöningen war Klasse. Wurde Achter meiner Altersklasse. Zeit: 1:32. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 21,41.
Mal schauen was das WWW mit als nächstes Rennen vorschlägt. Tendenz geht aber eher Richtung Spätsommer.


----------



## Moga (6. Juli 2015)

Ja, das Rennen war super! Nur die hitze war etwas unschön...
Hier mal ein Foto vom Start:


 

Bei mir wars Platz vier in der Altersklasse und Fahrzeit 1:29.


Als nächstes steht bei mir der Endurothon in Schirke an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (6. Juli 2015)

*@ThomasBS  Thomas, @Moga  Bennet*: Respekt für die Leistung, 'nen 22er Schnitt im Elm bei den Temperaturen ist nicht ohne.

*@jojo46* *Eugen:* Die Runde im Deister und den umliegenden Hügeln wird grob in Richtung 60km, 1000hm gehen. Wir können aber auch eine Pause größere am Annaturm zum Futter fassen und zwischen-regenerieren einplanen und auf dem Rückweg noch eine leckere Eisdiele überfallen.


----------



## ThomasBS (7. Juli 2015)

Ich benötige mal eure Unterstützung bzw. eure Erfahrungen.
Da ich Laie bin kenne ich mich mit Energiezusätzen nicht aus. Ich merkte nur, dass bei Kilometer 20 meine Energiespeicher leer waren. Was kann bzw. muss ich vor, während und nach dem Wettkampf / Training zu mir nehmen? Ich benötige auch eine allgemeine Ernährungsberatung. Was bringt Energie, was sollte ich auf jeden Fall meiden usw.
Danke und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## schleppi (7. Juli 2015)

http://mountainbiken.arberland-bayerischer-wald.de/ernaehrung-fuer-biker/158/2064/
Hast erstmal nen bischen was zum lesen.

Ansonsten schnelle Energie in Form von einfach Zucker ( im Wettkampf sollen die Gels am praktischten sein) und viiiiiieeeeel trinken. Am besten was womit Du deine Nährstoffspeicher wieder auffüllst, sprich Salze und andere Spurenelemente, was da am besten ist da scheiden sich son bischen die Geister dran, die einen schwören auch fertig Drinks die anderen auf Apfelschorle, wieder andere auf Mineralwasser mit Kochsalz.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin,

die Mittwochsrunde geht diesmal, wie von einigen gewünscht, wieder in den Ostelm.
Im Groben die normale Runde, nur diesmal andersrum und mit Elfenpfad.
Wir starten am Parkplatz Friedwald Elm. Einfach nach Friedwald Elm, oder Parkplatz Friedwald Elm googeln.
Google Maps weiß alles und sagt einem genau wo der Parkplatz ist.
Start wie gewohnt um 18 Uhr!
Die Runde hat 35km mit ca. 550hm

Ich freue mich auf Euch.
LG Jens


@Thomas
Ernährung ist so eine Sache und für mich zu komplex. Daniela hat da aber mehr Plan von und kann dir wenn du möchtest sehr viel drüber erzählen. Wenn ich Marathon laufe versorge ich mich alle 30 Min. mit Squeeze Gel und gut. Das vertrage ich und komme damit wunderbar über die Runden. Beim Velothon in Berlin hatte ich Squeeze Pulver in der Trinkblase, hat auch prima gefunzt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin wie gesagt kein Experte, aber Kochsalz ist gemäß der Erklärung meiner Frau totaler Blödsinn!
Kochsalz ist anorganisch und in seiner Form ein gebundenes Kristallin, hoffe habe das richtig behalten!?
Somit wird Kochsalz nicht verstoffwechselt.
Wenn Salz, dann Meersalz, wobei sie sagt das ist auch Kappes.


----------



## marlinde (7. Juli 2015)

... ich versuche am mittwoch dabei zu, von meinen 3 rädern ist momentan keins fahrfertig 

teo hat gesagt, wenn er nicht anruft, wird mein propain am mittwoch 16 uhr fertig. bis jetzt hat er nicht angerufen 

bin also wahrscheinlich dabei ...

*thomas *- herzlichen glückwunsch, wie viele starter waren bei dem rennen insgesamt dabei?


----------



## coddatec (7. Juli 2015)

Ernährung ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht nur komplex, sondern auch recht individuell. (persönliche Vorlieben UND situationsabhängig)

Bei langen Tagestouren bin ich persönlich recht unkompliziert, Banane, Käsebrötchen, Müsliriegel, ... im Rucksack für Zwischendurch aber auch bei längeren Stopps Mittags mal Schweinebraten mit Klos, Currywurst/Pommes, Kaiserschmarn oder ähnliches (Daniela, ich weiß, das dass ernährungsphysiologisch nicht sinnvoll ist, aber bei mir klappt das)

Bei kurzen, harten Einheiten und Rennen<2h esse ich eher nichts oder maximal ein Riegel/halbe Banane. Gels finde ich eklig und kriege ich nicht runter. Dafür dann in der Flasche ordentlich Kohlenhydrate in Form von 1/3 Apfelsaft + 2/3 Wasser oder Pulverdrink (oder ein/zwei aufgelöstes Gels).

Bei Rennen>2h hin und wieder ein Stück Banane und ggf. was die Verpfegungsstationen so hergeben. Aber generell nicht zu viel essen, der Magen ist bei mir bei Volllast nicht zum Verdauen bereit. 

Rennen > 3h bin ich bisher nicht gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2015)

Lars, erstmal super, dass du Mittwoch mit am Start bist
Mit komplex meinte ich schon auch das Individuelle mit.
C-Wurst, sehr geil


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Juli 2015)

@Shampoo 
Sorry bin Mittwoch leider durch die Maloche verhindert! Schaffe es nicht bis 18 Uhr!  Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Magic-BS (7. Juli 2015)

Bei mir sollte es morgen auch wieder zeitlich passen. Ist denn der Elm freigegeben? Hab gar nichts mitbekommen wie da der Sturm gewütet hat und was er wohl heute Nacht anrichten wird?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2015)

Wir werden es erleben


----------



## schleppi (7. Juli 2015)

Falls jemand Interesse hat wir fahren am Freitag nochmal nach St. Andreasberg zu MSB-X-Trail in den Park, wenn jemand mitkommen möchte kann er sich gerne anschließen. Martin nach Deiner Aussage bei uns in der Firma brauch ich Dich wohl nicht fragen


----------



## ThomasBS (7. Juli 2015)

Ich kann morgen nicht. Bin zeitlich total ausgebucht.


----------



## madrunner (8. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich heute auch mal wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Magic-BS (8. Juli 2015)

Danke für die tolle Tour, dank des Wetters war es heute richtig angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Juli 2015)

So der Fotograf meldet sich auch mal . *Jens* super Tour, Ostelm umgekehrt, ich könnt nicht sagen welche besser ist und gefühlt komplett anders . Fast kein Windbruch und Matsch hielt sich in Grenzen, gegen Ende mussten meine Schuhe etwas leiden . Super Truppe, hat wieder voll Bock gebracht und Elfenpfad durchgefahren, wenn Bennet nicht gestopt hätte . Die Bilder sind online und ein Bilderrätsel im Schattenspiel; ist wer von uns versteckt.



 
Nächsten Mittwoch neues Revier; den Dorm, 28 km mit ca. 330 Hm, wäre wieder was für Jens sein Hardtail.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2015)

Die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück!
37km mit 560hm und einem 15,4er Schnitt.
Trotz der Regenfälle nur wenig Schlamm und die Ostrunde macht auch andersrum Spaß.
Wir waren zu siebt unterwegs und sind super durchgekommen, Dank an meine Mitstreiter.
War ne Gaudi.

Hm, hatte vergessen auf "Antwort erstellen" zu klicken, hatte ich gestern Abend schon geschrieben


----------



## marlinde (9. Juli 2015)

... vielen dank für bilder und tour-orga ...


----------



## coddatec (9. Juli 2015)

Schließe mich Markus an, mal wieder ein Danke an Jens für die Tourplanungen, an Martin für die Foddos und an alle Mitstreiter für die nette Gesellschaft.
Ist jedesmal wieder eine Gaudi, mit euch unterwegs zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2015)

Lars, insbesondere dein Adrenalin Huckel......


----------



## cocoloeres (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo ich bin vom 19.7 bis 25.7 in gifhorn kann man sich irgentwo in der woche bei euch anschliesen ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2015)

Hi,
ja natürlich kannst du das!
Am 19.07 Start um 9 Uhr und am 22.07 Start um 18 Uhr finden Touren statt.
Bist du auf der Durchreise, oder kommst du hier aus der Gegend?
Wenn du öfter mitmöchtest, wäre es am einfachsten dich per Mail zu informieren.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juli 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Lars, insbesondere dein Adrenalin Huckel......


*Jens*, da gebe ich dir recht, Lars hat sein MTB im Griff, dass wäre bei mir zu 100% im Endo geendet und dafür ist Pierre zuständig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2015)

Bei mir auch, aber schon vor dem Huckel


----------



## cocoloeres (9. Juli 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja natürlich kannst du das!
> Am 19.07 Start um 9 Uhr und am 22.07 Start um 18 Uhr finden Touren statt.
> Bist du auf der Durchreise, oder kommst du hier aus der Gegend?
> ...


 der mittwoch wäre interesant . Wo trefft ihr euch den ganz genau ? ICH bin bei meiner  schwägerin zu besuch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2015)

Das geben wir hier im Forum bekannt. 
Steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## jojo46 (12. Juli 2015)

Hi,
19.07 komme ich auch mit! Vorausgesetzt Bike bleibt in Brüssel heile )
@cocoloeres: habe vor auch am 22.07 zu fahren und starte dann von GF, Rockwellstr. 16 aus. Hast du Platz für den 2. Rad? Wenn nicht, hätte ich dann ein Platz auf dem Radträger frei. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass ich dienstlich nicht verreisen muss


----------



## jojo46 (12. Juli 2015)

Ach ja, zu Thema Ernährung.
Habe mich mit dem Thema auch intensiv beschäftigt und muss sagen es ist sehr individuell. Vor den längeren Wettkämpfen esse ich am Tag vorher reichlich Kohlenhydrate. Am Wettkampftag hängt die Ernährung von der Startzeit ab. Wenn Vormittag, dann nur leichten Frühstück, keine Milchprodukte. Startzeit Nachmittag, dann ordentlich frühstücken und leichten Mittag ohne Milchprodukte und Fett. Wie bereits erwähnt Zucker ist der beste Kohlehydratelieferant, den ich auch am besten Vertrage. Zum leichten Frühstück gehören bei mir Früchtemüsli mit einem Apfel/Orange- Smoothie  gemischt. Damit komme ich ma besten klar.
Danach ist mein Kohlehydratespeicher bestens gefüllt und ich kann daraus problemfrei ca. 1h-1,5h 95-100% Leistung abrufen. Geht Wettkampf länger, führe ich zusätzlich Energie zu. Effektivste, schnellste, sicherste, aber nicht angenehmste Methode sind bei mir die Gels. Bei den Gels ist aber darauf zu achten, dass man danach viel trinkt. Pro übliche Gelpackung trinke ich idealerweise ca. 0,5l. Muss man aber aufpassen um nicht einen "Wasserbauch" zu kriegen, bedeutet: Wasser anfängt im Magen zu schwappen. Beim Laufen sehr unangenehm, beim Radfahren geht. Daher trinke ich die Menge wenn es geht in mehreren Zügen und fange mit an vor dem Einnehmen des Gels. Wichtig ist auch, dass man mit der Energiezufuhr anfängt, bevor die Körperspeicher leer sind, dann hat man kein zwischenzeitliches Tief.
Bei längeren Trainingseinheiten nehme ich Powerriegel, die sind schmackhafter, kleben nicht so im Mund. Dafür braucht mein Magen aber auch etwas länger um die Energie in den Kreislauf zu bringen.

Fazit: teste mal im Training womit du am besten zurecht kommst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2015)

So, ausnahmsweise lade ich heute zur Mittwochsausfahrt ein und kündige es wie Jens auch im IBC an, denn es geht mal nicht in den Elm, sondern in den Dorm. Der Dorm ist ein kleiner Höhenzug bei Beienrode, ca. 170m ü.N.N. und ich habe eine kleine Runde zusammengestellt, die alle Highlights verknüpft und ich glaube es sind paar leckere Sachen dabei. Die Strecke hat 28 km mit ca. 380 Hm, mit ca. 10 km Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil. Treffpunkt ist unter folgenden Koordinaten nach google earth ( 52°17'19.46"N 10°50'40.68"E); der Dormweg in Beienrode endet an einem kleinen Parkplatz. Start wie immer um 18 Uhr. Ach so, da meine Trails auch mal enger bewachsen sind, Zeckenschutz.


----------



## marlinde (12. Juli 2015)

...ich freue mich darauf ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juli 2015)

Enger bewachsen....
Bin dabei


----------



## coddatec (12. Juli 2015)

Bin am Mittwoch nicht mit dabei, hab auf der Arbeit einen längeren Termin und schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig.

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## ThomasBS (12. Juli 2015)

Ich bin dabei, wenn der Sommer mit dabei ist.  Bin auf den Dorm gespannt. Ist gerade mal 6,5km von meiner Haustür entfernt und ich kenne ihn nicht bzw. habe ihm bisher keine Beachtung geschenkt. Gesehen habe ich die kleine Anhöhung mit Waldbewuchs schon öfter, aber nie einen Abstecher dahin gemacht. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juli 2015)

Thomas, ich bin da bisher auch nur mal zum Laufen


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2015)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, wenn der Sommer mit dabei ist.  Bin auf den Dorm gespannt. Ist gerade mal 6,5km von meiner Haustür entfernt und ich kenne ihn nicht bzw. habe ihm bisher keine Beachtung geschenkt. Gesehen habe ich die kleine Anhöhung mit Waldbewuchs schon öfter, aber nie einen Abstecher dahin gemacht. Asche auf mein Haupt.


Na Thomas, dann wird es mal Zeit, dass dir ein Braunschweiger dein Revier zeigt . Ich glaube der kleine Huckel hat alles was der Mountainbiker sucht, Downhillpassage 30 %, winklige Streckenführung, Trail like Destedt und natürlich schmale Singletrails mit leichtem Bewuchs, halt Wiesentrailer , ggf. ist die Gopro mit am Start, denn dieses Revier wurde ja noch nicht dokumentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (12. Juli 2015)

Wenn mein Rücken es zulässt komme ich auch. Muss aber erst sehen wie es mit dem rücken weiter geht, nachdem ich Freitag in St Andreasberg beim Drop gestürzt bin, bin ich etwas angeschlagen. Würde es aber gerne ausnutzen das ich Urlaub hab und damit mal Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2015)

Moin Florian,
stell dich nicht so an!
Ich habe am Freitag im besoffenen Kopp meinen Mitarbeiten gezeigt was ich tolles mit dem Rad kann
Also gar nix.
Bin auch voll auf den Rücken gekracht und hab mir die Kiste geprellt
Also sieh mal zu, wäre ja mal was wenn das klappt


----------



## ThomasBS (13. Juli 2015)

schleppi schrieb:


> Wenn mein Rücken es zulässt komme ich auch. Muss aber erst sehen wie es mit dem rücken weiter geht, nachdem ich Freitag in St Andreasberg beim Drop gestürzt bin, bin ich etwas angeschlagen


Dann erst mal Gute Besserung.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Na Thomas, dann wird es mal Zeit, dass dir ein Braunschweiger dein Revier zeigt . Ich glaube der kleine Huckel hat alles was der Mountainbiker sucht, Downhillpassage 30 %, winklige Streckenführung, Trail like Destedt und natürlich schmale Singletrails mit leichtem Bewuchs, halt Wiesentrailer , ggf. ist die Gopro mit am Start, denn dieses Revier wurde ja noch nicht dokumentiert.


Da bin ich mal gespannt. Das Wetter soll ja besser werden. Mein Kratzen im Hals wird bis dahin auch endlich bei mir ausziehen.


----------



## schleppi (13. Juli 2015)

Jens Du bist mein Held . Sowas macht man nicht wenn man besoffen ist . Aber was man nicht kann das kann man lernen also auf auf üben.
@Thomas: danke wird schon werden ist ja nicht das erste mal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich übe.......


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Hi,

wie der Ein oder Andere vielleicht mitbekommen hat, können wir am kommenden Sonntag nicht unseren Team Triathlon in HH angreifen!
Als Ausgleich dafür habe ich uns eine schöne Harzrunde gebastelt. Wir werden in Thale starten und uns dazu in BS treffen. Da wir eine etwas längere Anfahrt haben, treffen wir uns schon um kurz vor 7 Uhr am Parkplatz Rote Wiese, damit wir um 7 Uhr loskönnen.
Die Runde selbst hat ca. 57km und 1800hm. Hört sich viel an, wir fahren aber langsamer als sonst.
Um ein paar Anhaltspunkte zu nennen, Rappbode Sperre, Rübeland, Blauer See, Wendefurth Sperre, Altenbrak, Treseburg und über die Roßtrappe zurück.
Sind sehr schöne Sachen bei, ich kenne aber nicht alles, also keine 100% Streckengarantie.
Einen Platz habe ich noch im Auto.
Wetter wird prima, kurze Hose Holzgewehr!
Bitte zusagen wer mitkommen möchte.

Viele Grüße
Jens

Hier ein Bild vom Blauen See, ich hoffe der sieht noch so aus!
Im Sommer wird er manchmal auch grün, oder hat wenig Wasser.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2015)

Jens, bin dabei ; dieses Jahr noch nicht im Harz gewesen. Die Triathlonsaison 2015 kann ich leider abhaken.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juli 2015)

Schade Martin!
Dafür haben zusammen mtb Spaß. 
Einen Marathon laufe ich dieses Jahr auch nicht.
Hatte ja auch so meine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## cocoloeres (13. Juli 2015)

jojo46 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 19.07 komme ich auch mit! Vorausgesetzt Bike bleibt in Brüssel heile )
> @cocoloeres: habe vor auch am 22.07 zu fahren und starte dann von GF, Rockwellstr. 16 aus. Hast du Platz für den 2. Rad? Wenn nicht, hätte ich dann ein Platz auf dem Radträger frei. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass ich dienstlich nicht verreisen muss


oh super danke schick dir mal meine handy nummer per pin wäre super wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest mit dem fahrrad dahin ist zu weit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoloeres (14. Juli 2015)

So ein Mist . Jetzt hatte ich mich schon so auf Mitwoch gefreut aber wie ich gestern Erfahren habe habe ich ich abends Kinderdienst weil Meine Kanzlerin essen geht . Ich fahre aber definitiv an den anderen Tagen MTB  auch gerne morgens um Gifhorn herum auch mal zum Elm also wer da Lust hat mich zu begleiten können wir gerne Handy Nummer austasuchen . Trotzdem danke für eure Mühen .


----------



## TimoD (14. Juli 2015)

Moin Jungs
Hab gerad euren Post fürs Treffen am Sonntag gelesen ?
Hab mir vorkurzen ein Scott Genius 740 besorgt und suche eigtl. fürs Wochenende eine Tour bin ebend am Überlegen euch dabei zu Begleiten, wie sieht es aus ?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juli 2015)

Hi Timo,
ja klar gerne


----------



## TimoD (14. Juli 2015)

Jau Supi, Freut mich


----------



## schleppi (14. Juli 2015)

Uuuuuhhhhhhhhh noch ein Genius Fahrer . Allerdings fahre ich ein Genius Fifty und das auch im Moment mehr im Bikepark


----------



## TimoD (14. Juli 2015)

Jau wie Schön , Freut mich natürlich auch und ich bin Stolz wie Oskar über mein Baby, ist erst 2 Wochen Alt 
( Klick Mich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juli 2015)

Dann gratuliere ich mal zu deinem neuen Radel


----------



## TimoD (14. Juli 2015)

Jo Danke, wird dann Sonntag meine erste Große Tour mit dem Bike, aber sonst ist es ein gutes Touren Bike, natürlich mit CTD über Remote Hebel das Vereinfacht alles


----------



## roundround (14. Juli 2015)

Nettes Rad. 
Die Satteleinstellung würde mich aber töten


----------



## TimoD (14. Juli 2015)

Ist aber nicht so,  fährt sich für mich mitnmein 1.80m echt Angenehm, müsste evtl. noch eine Kleine Spacer Montieren, glaub dann wirds sogar noch Besser


----------



## cocoloeres (14. Juli 2015)

scheisse oder geil die regierung geht dienstags essen ich bin mittwoch doch dabei geil


----------



## ThomasBS (15. Juli 2015)

Ich muss heute länger machen. Wenn ich um 18:00 nicht da bin, fahrt los.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juli 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Nettes Rad.
> Die Satteleinstellung würde mich aber töten


Nils mich auch, mit der Wasserwaage und schön waagerecht, damit es er heile bleibt.


----------



## TimoD (15. Juli 2015)

Ich Richte ihn nachher nochmal aus 

Wie ich jetzt Richtig Verstanden hab ist das Treffen im Harz am Sonntag, sprich erst in BS ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juli 2015)

So hatte ich es geschrieben.
Der Hintergrund dazu ist der, damit nicht jeder alleine nach Thale fahren muss.


----------



## TimoD (15. Juli 2015)

Ja alles Klar wollte nur Sicher gehen das es Sonntag ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Juli 2015)

Viel Spaß euch heute! Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## ThomasBS (15. Juli 2015)

Es war eine interessante Abenteuertour. Meine Beine jucken, das Sprunggelenk vom Sturz schmerzt, aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Der Dorm wird auf jeden Fall noch weitere Besuche von mir bekommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juli 2015)

So der Guide meldet sich zurück. Freut mich erst mal *Thomas* dass ich Dir dein Revier näher bringen konnte . Wir waren zu siebt . Die Strecke hatte 28 km mit ca. 370 Hm, bei ca. 13 km Trail u. Wiesenpfade, bei einem 14er Schnitt. Ich glaube es war alles dabei was Mountainbiken ausmacht, auch wenn paar Schrammen dabei waren. Anstiege bis max. 25%, Downhillpassage bis 40 % und z.T. winklige Wurzeltrails und Wiesenpfade wie in der Heide, mal eine Abwechselung. Der kurze Fim wird nachgereicht, die Bilder sind online. Hier noch ein Gruppenfoto am Großsteingrab bei Steinum, halt auch ein wenig Kultur bei meinen Ausfahrten.



 
Bis Sonntag im Harz, freue mich drauf.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil Martin
Thanks a lot für die Runde und die Bilder


----------



## TimoD (15. Juli 2015)

Muss Leider Passen am Sonntag, da ich gerad Probleme mit meinen Linken Sprunggelenk habe und unter diesen Schmerzen das Fahren kein Spaß macht kann ich leider nicht kommen , also Leute ich Wünsch euch im Voraus schon mal Viel Spaß am Sonntag.
Ich werde erste in 1 - 2 Wochen wieder Fahren können und ab da an werde ich mal bei einer Tour von euch mitkommen sobald eine geplant ist


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2015)

Kein Ding, ist ja keine Pflicht


----------



## marlinde (16. Juli 2015)

... sehr schöne tour - danke für alles *martin*


----------



## coddatec (16. Juli 2015)

Sonntag bin ich aufgrund Familienbesuchs leider raus, aber...

Kurze Erinnerung: Nächsten Sonntag geht es um 9Uhr in Richtung Hannover und Deister, Grobplan wie gehabt, ca. 60km, 1000-1200hm. 
Treffpunkt überlege ich noch, eigentlich wäre wieder der Parkplatz Staples / Varrentrappstrasse angedacht, aber da ist Großflohmarkt...

Im Moment habe ich Jens, Martin und Schleppi auf dem Schirm.

Sonst noch wer dabei? Jan, Sebastian, Daniel, Pierre?


----------



## Magic-BS (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nun auch noch ein kleines Feedback von mir. War ne schöne Strecke, trotz der Brennnesseln und Brombeerbüsche ;-)
Danke auch für die kulturelle Weiterbildung. Auf das Video bin ich gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (16. Juli 2015)

Da mich gerade eine PN erreicht hat zur Tour am 26.07:


> Fragen:
> 1. Ist ein gleiches Tempo wie bei den Mittwochsrunden angepeilt?
> 2. Sind die Strecken ähnlich der Mittwochsrunden (Matschpfade und Brombeerbüsche ohne Ende ;-)) ??



Das Tempo wird gemächlicher sein, als auf den Mittwochsrunden, Gestrüpp-Trails und Matschpfade ála Martin sind nicht geplant, wobei ich schon länger (3Jahre) die geplanten Strecken nicht mehr gefahren bin. Die 5-8Jahre davor waren die Wege aber in der Regel im Sommer immer fahrbar.
Insgesamt sind die Abfahrten etwas technischer als im Elm, zum Teil wurzeliger (wie im Harz), ein Trail ist dabei, der mehrere Steilstücke (vgl. Hasenloch im Elm) beinhaltet. Aber bei angepasster Geschwindigkeit ist dort grundsätzlich auch für nicht-Enduristen (bis auf vielleicht 2/3x 20m Steilabfahrt) alles fahrbar und ansonsten wird bergab wie bergauf auf jeden gewartet. 

Das Höhenprofil einer ähnlichen Tour kannst Du dir unter http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vzksbrxqycpukhtg anschauen. Der Startpunkt wird der gleiche sein, die An- und Abfahrt zum Deister auch zu 95%, im Deister nehmen wir vermutlich noch ein/zwei andere Wege.

Eine Pause am Annaturm (Jens, dort gibt es lecker Currywurst/Pommes ) zum Essen wird auch gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2015)

Lars haste die MT5 angebaut?


----------



## TimoD (16. Juli 2015)

Kenn sich einer einwenig im Elm aus ? 
Bin letzten Samstag von Evessener Steinbruch Losgefahren, einmal Quer durchn Elm und wieder Zurück nur Blöd das es so viele Wege gab, kennt einer eine gute Runde dort ?


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo *TimoD*, fahre Mitttwochs oder an manchen Sonntagen mit . Unter nachfolgendem Link habe ich einige Strecken von uns dokumentiert, damit man sieht, was wir so fahren.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/user/MTV MTB Gruppe/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2015)

Hast du überhaupt mal ein paar Seiten hier im Thread gelesen?
Wir fahren seit 1,5 Jahren wirklich jeden Mittwoch durch den Elm!
Ich selber gurke und laufe da seit 8 Jahren rum. 
Ich möchte behaupten wir kennen jeden Trail und fast jeden Weg
Komm halt einfach mal mit und du wirst den Elm komplett vermessen.


----------



## TimoD (16. Juli 2015)

Ja Danke werde bestimmt mal Mitkommen, sobald es meinen Fuß Besser geht und ich Zeit habe stecke mitten in der Ausbildung, da bleibt nur Zeit am Wochenende 
Sagt mitr mal dann bitte bescheid sobald ihr wieder dort seit hab ebend Urlaub 
Würde euch mal gerne kennen Lernen, sind uns bestimmt schon mal Begegnet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2015)

So an alle Mitstreiter(innen), ich habe eine kleine Nachtschicht eingelegt, damit ihr zum Frühstück unsere Mittwochsausfahrt im Dorm nochmal revue passieren lassen könnt . Ich hoffe die Kratzspuren sind am verheilen und ihr hattet trotzdem euren Spaß. Die Musik zum Filmchen ist diesmal etwas ruhiger, passend zur Geschwindigkeit.. Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem. Diejenigen, die nicht dabei waren , es muss halt nicht immer der Elm sein und ihr habt einen kleinen Eindruck was der Huckel zu bieten hat. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil Martin und mit vollem Einsatz vom Kameramann
Ich sage nur uurrrgh


----------



## Magic-BS (17. Juli 2015)

Das Video ist gut geworden, vielen Dank Martin.
Ach ja, langsam sind wir nur für Dich gewesen, sonst hätte es die Cam weggehauen oder Du hättest nur Schatten auf dem Video gehabt ;-)


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Juli 2015)

@ Martin: Gute Arbeit. Das Video gefällt mir.  Konnte noch mal alle Stellen Revue passieren lassen. Meinem Fuß geht es auch wieder besser. Das Bike steht sauber und mit neuem Schlauch startklar im Keller und wartet auf das nächste traumhafte Abenteuer, was du oder Jens für uns bereitstellst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juli 2015)

Hi Hi,

der Mittwoch ist gebastelt, wir treffen uns am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
Lars hatte sich den Trail nach Destedt gewünscht, ich mit eingebaut.
Wir fahren 36km mit 800hm, wer möchte kann kurz vor Schluss noch 100hm d
raufpacken und den Trail vom Eilumer Horn mitnehmen.
Start wie immer um 18 Uhr.

LG
Jens


----------



## TimoD (20. Juli 2015)

Bin diesmal dabei


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Juli 2015)

Ist das diese Adresse: 
Am Markmorgen
38173 Sickte/Evessen
N 10° 43.34875', E 052° 11.90519'


----------



## jojo46 (20. Juli 2015)

ich muss passen
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2015)

*Jens*, wenn die Arbeit es zuläßt, bin ich natürlich dabei, darf ja nichts verpassen, denn so sind wir auch noch nicht gefahren, obwohl meine Lieblingsanstiege  dabei sind. Mit Sonntag tut mir Leid, dass ich dort nach 4,5 km das Handtuch geschmissen habe, doch bei Regen wie aus der Dusche, hatte es für mich keinen Sinn mehr, halt in zwei Wochen bei besseren Bedingungen. Hier noch ein Foto vor dem Start, auf dem Riesenparkplatz in Thale, wo kein anderer war, bei noch Nieselwetter. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juli 2015)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ist das diese Adresse:
> Am Markmorgen
> 38173 Sickte/Evessen
> N 10° 43.34875', E 052° 11.90519'


Nee *Thomas*, nach Google earth sind deine Koordinaten im Wasser vom Golf von Aden. Hier die richtigen Koordinaten Am Markmorgen 52°11'52.85"N 10°43'20.23"E. Bis Mittwoch ohne Schwimmflügel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (21. Juli 2015)

... muss mittwochabend nach berlin, wünsche euch viel spass ...


----------



## Luisfigo (21. Juli 2015)

fahre Mittwoch in Urlaub wünsche euch auch viel spasssssssssss


----------



## ThomasBS (21. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung was mit den Koordinaten los war, denn die habe ich aus dem Internet für Markmorgen Evessen herauskopiert. Wie gut das wir darüber noch mal gesprochen haben.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juli 2015)

*Markus* viel Spaß in Berlin, halt nächstes mal und *Adolfo*, deiner Familie und Dir viel Spaß und Erholung im Urlaub; ich muss leider noch warten . Thomas, keine Ursache, bis Mittwoch.  Unser Endolutscher auch mal wieder am Start.


----------



## coddatec (22. Juli 2015)

Bin auch mit am Start, und bringe noch jemanden mit.
Diesmal bin ich mal wieder mit dem Oldtimer unterwegs, da die Bremsen noch nicht entlüftet und eingebremst sind. Bin die letzten Tage abends nicht dazu gekommen, das Fully wieder fahrbereit zu machen, hoffentlich klappt das bis Sonntag, sonst wird's im Deister etwas anstrengend...


----------



## ThomasBS (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Die Tour gefiel mir sehr. Leider übernahm ich mich etwas bei der Anfahrt, da ich mich leider auch etwas verfahren hatte. Daher war bei mir ab Diana Ruh die Kraft weg. Alles weitere wäre Quälerei geworden und ein Hobby sollte Spaß machen. 
Ich hoffe ihr seit alle heile zu Hause angekommen. 
Mein Bike steht sauber im Keller und wartet auf die nächste Schandtat. Es ist nach dem Reinigen 2kg leichter geworden.


----------



## TimoD (22. Juli 2015)

Nabend Leute
War Trotz meines Ausfalles ein Gute Runde daher möchte ich mich mal bei euch Bedanken für die Freundschaftliche Aufnahme und die Rücksichtvolle Acht, ich bin jetzt nicht der Trainierteste Bergfahrer, das habt ihr selber bemerkt, eigentlich beschränken meine Touren auf nur gut 300hm, mehr auch nicht.
Trotz allem dem, hab ich ein Paar Abfahrten kennen Gelernt und werde sie mal Irgendwann nochmal Abfahren, sprich die vom Steinbruch zum Elm Cafe`
Die Rück Tour hat sich als Schwierig erwiesen, da dann aufeinmal ein Große Kreuzung kam, ich bin dann Rechts abgebogen, Richtung Erkerode, bis dann ein Sogenannter > Rettungsweg < kam, der hat mich dann zum Cafe` geführt und dann aussen rum zurück zum Steinbruch
Mein Bike steht jetzt Frisch geputzt, geölt in der Wohnung.
Evtl. werden wir uns bestimmt nochmal irgendwo Treffen 

Also nochmals Besten Dank und noch eine Schöne Nacht 
Grußele Timo


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juli 2015)

So dann melde ich mal die Mittwochsrunde gesund und munter zurück
Wir sind 33km mit 730hm mit einen 13er Schnitt gefahren.
Eine Trail wurde ausgelassen, weil es schon spät war.
Alles dabei gewesen heute…..
Thomas, kein Problem, hast doch eine gute Runde gehabt
Timo, du musst wohl noch etwas trainieren
Schön zu wissen, dass du gut zu Hause angekommen bist.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoD (22. Juli 2015)

Joar Trainieren ist das eine, bin aber mehr so der Flachlandtiroler, sprich bin viel in den Herzogsbergen Unterwegs und in Riddagshausen da hab ich so meine Strecken rausgefunden die ich auch mal gerne Fahre 
Dazu kommen noch etliche in SZ - Bad und deren Umgebung, sprich ich hab mal dort Früher gelebt und dort waren auch meine Trainings Strecken


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juli 2015)

*Jens* wieder eine super Ausfahrt und halt mal wieder anders . Elf MTBler am Start super und unsere Frauen Anne und Natascha ziehen voll durch . Timo wie Jens schon sagte, halt trainieren und die Strecke hatte es schon in sich, waren wieder paar Hammeranstiege dabei und bei dem Untergrund ging das schon in die Beine. Ich finde es aber auch gut, dass die Altsemester noch gut dabei sind. Fotos leider diesmal nicht, hatte mein Akku in der Ladestation vergessen , aber mal nur hinterher fahren ist auch mal gut.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Juli 2015)

Danke Jens war mal ne lockre Ausfahrt! Ein Gaudi landschaftlich sehr schön! Bin jetzt hoffentlich wieder regelmäßig dabei!


----------



## Magic-BS (23. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin, 
da schliesse ich mich mal der Allgemeinheit an. War eine schöne Ausfahrt, auch wenn ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle kotzen hätte können *lach
Kopf und Beine haben geschrien "Du spinnst wohl" aber das Herz hat gesagt "Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch".

Am kommenden Sonntag werde ich auch dabei sein, würde dann nun doch aus BS starten und bräuchte noch den Startpunkt.

Gut Fahrt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juli 2015)

TimoD schrieb:


> Joar Trainieren ist das eine, bin aber mehr so der Flachlandtiroler, sprich bin viel in den Herzogsbergen Unterwegs und in Riddagshausen da hab ich so meine Strecken rausgefunden die ich auch mal gerne Fahre
> Dazu kommen noch etliche in SZ - Bad und deren Umgebung, sprich ich hab mal dort Früher gelebt und dort waren auch meine Trainings Strecken


Timo, Flachlandtiroler + Scott Genius 740 das passt so gar nicht!
Trainiere und beweg den Hobel artgerecht und putz nicht so viel, das Teil ist zum Ballern da
Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen wenn du mit in den Harz gekommen wärst
Du kannst dich überhaupt nicht einschätzen, der Elm gesten war n Witz gegen die Harzrunde!
Kleiner Tipp noch, besorg dir ne Trinkfalsche, Glas Buddeln gehören nicht in den Rucksack.
Is nicht böse gemeint, aber du nimmst anderen den Spaß!?

Martin, Recht hast du!
Superfit unsere Mädels, respekt


----------



## schleppi (24. Juli 2015)

Nen Genius gehört in den Park oder vergleichbares. Die Dinger sind dafür gebaut um über Trails zu ballern. Meines lässts ich auch besser Berg ab ballern als berg auf fahren. Aber trotzdem ist auch Berg auf mit ein kleines bisschen Training möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (24. Juli 2015)

Kurze Info für Sonntag:
Treffpunkt Hein Gericke Parkplatz an der Celler Strasse/Varrentrappstrasse (N52.280138, E10.505598) um 8:50Uhr, Abfahrt in Fahrgemeinschaft um 9:00Uhr.
Ich habe einen Platz bei mir im Auto sowieso frei, könnte aber auch je nach Mitfahreranzahl die Kindersitze rausschmeißen und noch zwei weitere Radträger montieren. Bitte vorher bescheid sagen!
Wer in Hannover zu uns stoßen will: Lenther Chaussee / Übergang K49-K249 (N52.356042, E9.641381). Ich denke, dass wir gegen 9:45Uhr dort sein sollten.


----------



## schleppi (24. Juli 2015)

Für mich ist noch Pause . DerRücken spielt immer noch nicht mit. Mein Arzt sagte schon ich sollte mir ein anderes Hobby als Bike Park suchen mit meinem Rücken .


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juli 2015)

*Florian*, da muss ich deinem Arzt aber recht geben, in unserem Alter sollte man Drops, Rampen und weis ich noch, meiden , denn Du siehst, bei mit reicht ein Ast an der falschen Stelle und es haut mich im Dorm zweimal vom Sattel; sollte vielleicht Schach spielen.
*Lars* ich werde morgen passen, da ich letztes Wochenende schon im Harz war. Dir und Dirk viel Spaß und ich hoffe das Wetter passt besser als letzte Woche.


----------



## schleppi (24. Juli 2015)

Martin Du bist mir doch einiges vorraus, bin erst 33 da heilen die Knochen noch . Achso und sowieso etwas anders als andere


----------



## cocoloeres (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jungs . Schade das ich am Mittwoch nicht konnte. War alleine mal im elm . Dafür war ich heute mit jojo46 unterwegs . Treffpunkt heidesee. Nach 3 h 40 km 300 hm war ich zurück und muss sagen es waren sehr geile trails dabei rund um gifhorn . Da muss ich mich noch mal bei joho46 bedanken echt eine super geführte Tour und immer schön Gas am geben . War echt klasse


----------



## cocoloeres (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jungs . Schade das ich am Mittwoch nicht konnte. War alleine mal im elm . Dafür war ich heute mit jojo46 unterwegs . Treffpunkt heidesee. Nach 3 h 40 km 300 hm war ich zurück und muss sagen es waren sehr geile trails dabei rund um gifhorn . Da muss ich mich noch mal bei joho46 bedanken echt eine super geführte Tour und immer schön Gas am geben . War echt klasse


----------



## jojo46 (25. Juli 2015)

danke für den Lob Johannes, habe gerne gemacht. Angesichts des Wetters haben wir beide aber alles richtig gemacht heute. Kaum war ich zu Hause schon hat es angefangen zu stürmen. Selbst Triathlon in WOB wurde abgesagt. Melde dich wieder wenn du auf Familienbesuch bist, dann schaffen wir auch evtl. in Elm eine Tour. Ach ja meinem Rücken geht es besser als vor der Tour, ob es an dem Salto liegt ?
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juli 2015)

Prima Eugen, finde ich sehr gut wenn sich alle mal mit einbringen!
Hast dich abgelegt?


----------



## jojo46 (25. Juli 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Prima Eugen, finde ich sehr gut wenn sich alle mal mit einbringen!
> Hast dich abgelegt?


Jepp,
habe nur kurz auf mein Navi geguckt und schon tieferes Loch übersehen. Ab über den Lenker, sauber abgerollt und weiter gehts


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juli 2015)

Eugen find ich auch super, dass viele ihr Revier anderen zeigen; fand deine Ausfahrt auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juli 2015)

*Eugen* ich hatte es in Dorm mit Ästen und Baumstämmen, die verdeckt quer lagen ; gehört wohl dazu.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juli 2015)

Wegen Navi bin ich auf dem Märchenweg über den Lenker gegangenen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Juli 2015)

Lars, gib mal Feedback
Ich hoffe ihr wart im Deister?


----------



## Magic-BS (26. Juli 2015)

Ich bin zwar nicht Lars, aber wir sind am Deister gewesen und haben die Runde gut überstanden.


----------



## coddatec (26. Juli 2015)

Bin grad noch bowlen, Statusbericht kommt später oder morgen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Juli 2015)

Dann bin ich beruhigt!
Nicht das durch meinen Rückzieher die Runde ausgefallen wäre. 
War viel Windbruch im Deister?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juli 2015)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwichsrunde ist gebastelt.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Lutterspring beim Sportplatz, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
32km mit rund 650hm stehen an.
Also bis Mittwoch!

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei! Das wird ein Gaudi!


----------



## marlinde (27. Juli 2015)

... Bin auch dabei Gruß aus Hamburg, markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (27. Juli 2015)

Bin gerade mit Arne in Fiss! Biken natürlich!

Viel Spass euch.


----------



## coddatec (27. Juli 2015)

Ich werde vermutlich auch dabei sein, wenn arbeitstechnisch nicht noch was Größeres dazwischen kommt.

Kurz noch die versprochene Rückmeldung zur Sonntagsrunde:
Wir waren nach einigen Absagen dann doch nur zu zweit (Dirk und ich) unterwegs, was dem Spaß aber keinen Abbruch getan hat. 
Im Gegensatz zur letzten Deistertour sind wir diesmal nicht direkt am Fuß des Deisters gestartet, sondern haben uns je ca. 15 km Anlauf und Rückweg gegönnt, die mit ein paar Trail-Schmankerln im Benther und Gehrdener Berg (Zwei Hügel vergleichbar mit der Asse) gespickt waren. 
Den Deister sind wir dann zweimal rauf gefahren und über zwei Trails wieder runter. Der erste war bei den feuchten Witterrungsverhältnissen stückweise etwas zu heftig, aber Dirk hat sich tapfer geschlagen. 
Einige querliegende Bäume waren schon im Weg, ließen sich aber bis auf einen umfahren, der mit seiner Baumkrone einen Weg unpassierbar gemacht hat und uns dann leider einen längeren Weg durch Gehrden über Straße bescherte .

Laut meinem Navi warens in Summe 49.3km, ca. 950hm in 3:23h mit einem 14.6er Schnitt.


----------



## jojo46 (28. Juli 2015)

Hi,
nur für meine Planung: Sonntag Wiederholung der angefangenen Harz Tour von dem 19.06? Paar Kollegen wollten sich uns dann auch anschliessen.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juli 2015)

Moin Eugen,

so hatte wir das eigentlich abgesprochen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Tour auch stattfindet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juli 2015)

So kurz die Rückmeldung,
etwas "ungeplant" heute, aber trotzdem mit Spaß, wie ich finde
33km, 720hm 13er Schnitt!
War wie vermutet sehr schlammig und hat Körner gekostet.
Dank an meine Begleiter, war super, Pierre würde sagen ne Gaudi


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2015)

*Markus* ich hoffe Du bist gut nach Hause gekommen und gute Besserung für deinen Rücken; beim nächsten mal wieder am Start . *Jens*, war eine schlammige Angelegenheit heute, meine Schaltung war gegen Ende am Limit, kleines Blatt vorne ließ sich nicht mehr fahren , aber sind durchgekommen . Bei den nachfolgenden Bildern sieht man, dass die Reifen nicht mehr Dreck aufnehmen konnten und das Rad sicherlich 3 kg schwerer war und die Reifen sich nicht mehr von selbst drehten, aber jetzt wieder gewaschen.





Nah Adolfo, da hattest Du gute Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juli 2015)

Martin, hab nur ein Kettenblatt
XX1 funzt immer
War aber teilweise wirklich heftig.


----------



## marlinde (29. Juli 2015)

Martin - ja vielen Dank -> Wärmflasche 

Bin Montag aufgestanden und habe seitdem im unteren Rücken schmerzen - arbeite schon die ganze Zeit im stehen in der Firma da sitzen länger als 5 min gar nicht geht


----------



## Luisfigo (29. Juli 2015)

Das war heute schon eine sehr harte Nummer Aber mit eucht ist es sehr lustig  und die Hm machen einen nicht so fertig
*Danke an Jens* für die sehr unterschiedlichen bodenverhältnisse

*Martin *ja gut getroffen da ear meine laune grade ganz oben


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juli 2015)

*Markus* wir werden leider nicht jünger und dann kommen die Zipperlein, sehe ich an mir selbst, laboriere seit drei Monaten an meiner Atmung rum. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. Juli 2015)

Auch von mir vielen Dank Jens! Ist gar nicht so einfach zu radeln und zu navigieren!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juli 2015)

Moin,

Markus auch von mir gute Besserung.
Pierre, lief doch gut


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juli 2015)

Morgen zusammen ein Foto habe ich noch auf meiner Seite. Lars hast Du sie gefunden.


----------



## Magic-BS (30. Juli 2015)

Scheint ja ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht gewesen zu sein


----------



## coddatec (30. Juli 2015)

Ja Dirk, war abschnittsweise etwas cremig.

Martin, es ist alles dort, wo es hingehört...

Markus: Auch von mir gute Besserung, wird schon wieder.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juli 2015)

Unsere Harzrunde ist ja buchstäblich ind Wasser gefallen, deswegen wiederholen wir die am kommenden Sonntag.
Also nochmal die gleiche Anfrage!

Wir werden in Thale starten und uns dazu in BS treffen. Da wir eine etwas längere Anfahrt haben, treffen wir uns schon um kurz vor 7 Uhr am Parkplatz Rote Wiese, damit wir um 7 Uhr loskönnen.
Die Runde selbst hat ca. 57km und 1800hm. Hört sich viel an, wir fahren aber langsamer als sonst.
Um ein paar Anhaltspunkte zu nennen, Rappbode Sperre, Rübeland, Blauer See, Wendefurth Sperre, Altenbrak, Treseburg und über die Roßtrappe zurück.
Sind sehr schöne Sachen bei, ich kenne aber nicht alles, also keine 100% Streckengarantie.
Einen Platz habe ich noch im Auto.
Wetter wird prima, kurze Hose Holzgewehr!
Bitte zusagen wer mitkommen möchte.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (30. Juli 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei! Würde in deinem Auto mitfahren Jens! Falls noch Platz ist?


----------



## ThomasBS (30. Juli 2015)

Ihr Schmuddelkinder.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Juli 2015)

Ich warte noch ab wenn es nicht regnet komme ich nicht mit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juli 2015)

Für dich finde ich was wo du nass wirst


----------



## ThomasBS (31. Juli 2015)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß. Laut Wetterbericht kommt der Sommer zurück. Bei mir heißt es die nächsten 12 Tage 1:1 Betreuung meiner Tochter.


----------



## d-zorg (31. Juli 2015)

Schade. Der Tag ist bei mir leider auch schon wieder voll. 
Bin momentan nur im Harz unterwegs, von daher wäre diese Tour ganz nach meinem Geschmack gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Juli 2015)

Thomas, die Kleine ist viel wichtiger
Daniel, nächstes Mal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2015)

Da sich keiner weiter gemeldet hat, fällte der Treffpunkt an der Roten Wiese aus!
Ich hole Pierre und Adolfo direkt ab und fahre dann nach Thale.

Schönes WE
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (1. August 2015)

So ich wünsche euch viel Spaß im Harz , das Wetter passt und bleibt heile. Ich muss leider passen, denn die Spitzenbelastung ist zur Zeit nichts für mich, obwohl meine Beine in der Grundlage top sind, halt hoffentlich nächstes Jahr.
*Lars* ich bin heute deine RR Strecke, die Du mit Jens dieses Jahr gefahren bist, nachgefahren, einsame Spitze. Die Strecke war mehr als geil. Bei den Felderfahrten zwschen dem Mais mit 35 Sachen, kam es mir vor, wie bei unser Alpentour durch die Apfelplantagen bei Bozen im D-Zugtempo, Pierre wiest Du noch, einfach super. Die Streckenführung war voll abwechselungsreich, 5 Sterne, Danke für den super Tag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2015)

Hatte ich ja auch schon gesagt, die Runde ist wirklich richtig schön
Martin, kannst du zwar nix zu, aber dass du nicht dabei bist ist mehr als schade
Um ehrlich zu sein pisst mich das sogar an, gehörst halt dazu!
Und ohne uns zwei wäre diese Truppe wohl nicht so entstanden


----------



## jojo46 (2. August 2015)

wir sind wieder zurück, die Runde war nicht ohne. Ich habe mächtig Spass gehabt, auch wenn es mir teilweise an einer der unzähligen 20% Rampe nicht angesehen hat 
*Jens *danke für die Tour, war alles dabei. Das nächste Mal lasse ich mein Iphone gleich mitlaufen. 
*Adolfo *dir gute Besserung, ich hoffe die Kratzer sind nur oberflächlich und bis nächsten Tour wieder verheilt. Respekt vor deinem Ehrgeiz! 
Es war erste grössere Tour mit euch und ich finde es richtig toll, dass man auf jeden Rücksicht nimmt und jeden mitzieht. Ich bin froh wieder pannen.- und sturzfrei angekommen zu sein. Nur die Schienbeine glühen nach "Brenesselkur" etwas. Die Idee vor zwei Wochen die Runde abzubrechen war auf jeden Fall die richtige, wir hätten nach 30 km Taxi angerufen!
Alles in allem waren es rund 62km, 1800-1900 hm und knapp 12er Schnitt 
Bis zur Nächsten Tour


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. August 2015)

Eugen sehe ich genauso
Hat mir auch vollkommen gereicht und ich war am Ende auch gut platt

@all  
Die Mittwochsrunde ist auch fertig.
Wir treffen uns um wie immer um 18 Uhr, diesmal am Watzumer Häuschen.
Es geht in den Ostelm, 34km mit rund 500hm
Nachdem mir gesagt wurde ich würde manchmal zu viel Gas geben, gelobe ich Besserung
und achte mehr auf die Gruppe
Also bis Mittwoch, bei bestem Wetter

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (3. August 2015)

*Martin*: Danke für die Blumen, hab den Track auch nur bei GPSies geräubert
*Jens*: Klingt nach einer Hammertour durch den Harz. Am Mittwoch werde ich mich ausklinken, werde mich anstelle dessen mal wieder aufs Rennrad schwingen "müssen".


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. August 2015)

Schade Lars, hast du was vor mit dem RR?
Die Harzrunde war schon eine von der härteren Art, lag an diesen eckligen 20%+ Rampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (3. August 2015)

Jens, das hat zwei Gründe. 
Zum einen hab ich diesen Mittwoch kein Auto und muss Donnerstag auch noch früh raus wg. der Arbeit. An und Abreise per Bike fällt also aus. Zum anderen hab ich vor, gegen Ende des Monats am Wochenende mal zu meinem Bruder mit dem Renner zu fahren (von BS bis Kurz vor Lübeck). Da brauche ich etwas Training und Gewöhnung an die gleichmäßige Dauerbelastung. Da eignet sich MTB im Elm nicht so ideal für.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. August 2015)

Alles klar, dachte du wolltest ein Rennen angehen


----------



## Merlin Team (3. August 2015)

....Jungs, habt Ihr für eure Mittwochs-Runden im Elm noch "Plätze frei"?
Was fahrt Ihr im Elm - ich habe auf den Fotos einige Freerider gesehen........


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. August 2015)

Hi,

es kann kommen wer möchte, wir freuen uns immer auf neue Begleiter
Freerider hat bis jetzt nur einer gehabt, der Ottmar
Der war aber nur ein oder zweimal mit. 
Wir befahren den kompletten Elm, ein Freerider ist dafür meine ich aber ungeeignet.
Erstens gibt es da keinen Einsatzzweck für und zweitens wird das sicher sehr anstrengend
mit so einem Hobel mitzuhalten.
Du bist aber herzlich willkommen

JG
Jens


----------



## Luisfigo (3. August 2015)

*Eugen *danke für deine Unterstützung auf der Tour die Schmerzen werden langsam weniger Portos sind harte Kerle


----------



## marlinde (3. August 2015)

... kann leider am Mittwoch nicht dabei sein, bin den ganzen tag in ulm


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. August 2015)

Ich bin am Mittwoch am Start, Ostelm darf man nicht verpassen. Markus schade, ggf. am Sonntag, Einladung geht Dienstag raus.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. August 2015)

Ein paar Bilder sind online! Nicht so einfach während der Fahrt zu fotografieren! Hier ein Standbild!


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. August 2015)

*Pierre* Du Fotograf , ein Tip, entweder Datum weg oder das richtige.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2015)

*Jens* wieder super Ausfahrt  und Ostelmtour wieder neu erfunden, gefühlt durchgehender Trail, traumhaft und Tempo glaube ich war für alle machbar und wieder zu zehnt . Nächsten Mittwoch übernehme ich als Copilot und baue eine Strecke aus dem Westen zusammen.
Bis hoffentlich Sonntag.



 

Ach so schlauchlos oder mit Schlauch, hat sich bei dieser Tour gezeigt; 2:0 für Schlauchreifen. Wer brauch so ein Scheiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2015)

So dann melde ich mich auch mal.
Martin, danke für die Fotos
Wir sind 34km mit 500hm gefahren und hatten einen 16,5er Schnitt.
Auf den staubtrockenen Trails sind alle super durchgekommen!
Adolfo wird immer besser und hat die Runde locker mit einem Grinsen beendet
Das Thema schlauchlos habe ich lange hinter mir gelassen, braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## tippman (6. August 2015)

Klasse Tour gestern. Hat mir wieder mal richtig gut gefallen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. August 2015)

Von mir auch Jens! Top Tour hat mächtig Spaß gemacht! Adolfo  du hast schon gut zugelegt an Leistung


----------



## MTBFrischling (6. August 2015)

Jens, super Tour. Vielen Dank.
Sind wir auch mal Forstwege gefahren?? Kam mit vor wie ein durchgängiger Trail


----------



## Luisfigo (6. August 2015)

Ja *jens* süper Tour ich Konnte  dir Tour  auch mal genießen


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2015)

*Jens* habe für Mittwoch schon was gebaut , um dich zu vertreten; zwei Strecken, für trockenes oder feuchtes Wetter, 30 bzw 39 km mit ca. 530 Hm oder 730 Hm. Ich werde dir die Tracks mal schicken, sind wir so dieses Jahr auch noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2015)

Morgen *Jens*, war gestern wieder ein super Tag . Die richtigen Jungs wieder zusammen, schöne Strecke zum Brocken, trocken und heile geblieben  und haben nicht getrödelt. Das NDR 2 Festival in Wolfenbüttel war super. Bis nachher, den Track der heutigen Tour habe ich dir noch geschickt.


----------



## ThomasBS (9. August 2015)

Kommenden Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei. Noch macht meine Tochter bei mir Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. August 2015)

Wollt  mich eben bei Martin für die super Runde bedanken! Waren ein paar sehr sehr schöne Sachen dabei! Naja du weisst halt was wir mögen! So bis Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (9. August 2015)

auch von mir ein großes dankeschön* Martin*


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2015)

Jep, Martin war eine sehr geile Runde, mit einer sehr geilen Truppe.
Thanks a lot dafür

So nächste Mittwoch werde ich im Trentino sein
Martin macht die Urlaubsvertretung und hat euch schon eine sehr schöne Runde gebastelt
Also viel Spaß am Mittwoch, solltet ihr auf jeden Fall dabei sein
Mittwoch den 19.08 würde ich Bennet bitten mal eine Runde zu übernehmen, da Martin dann auch im Urlaub ist.
Falls Bennet nicht kann, würde ich sagen Pierre übernimmt die Mittwochsrunde. Dann aber nur im Mascheroder Holz!
Da fällt es nicht auf, dass er sich andauernd verfährt und er kann so tun als ob alles ok ist

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2015)

Erstmal Danke für die Blumen , hatte einen guten Lehrmeister für den Elm, mit Navi geht das schon ganz gut, aber natürlich nicht so flüssig von der Hand wie von meinem Mentor und auch heute wieder Neuland dabei. Die Strecke hatte 58 km mit ca 800 Hm, bei den trockenen Trails auch ein super Schnitt von 15,7; sind mittlerweile alle super drauf, deshalb wird das Fotografieren immer schwieriger, denn sie sind gleich vorbei . Jens und Anne einen schönen Urlaub und wir anderen rocken am Mittwoch nochmal den Elm, Einladung kommt aber noch. Bilder sind online und paar schöne Momentaufnahmen von unserem Endoman, zweimal abgelegt heute, geht doch noch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2015)

Ja der Lutscher ist 2x dezent abgespackt


----------



## Magic-BS (9. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mir hat die Runde auch sehr gut gefallen. Schön, dass es auch mal trocken war heute, dass hat einige Streckenabschnitte um einiges leichter gemacht.

@Martin: Dir möchte ich auf diesem Wege ein herzliches Dankeschön überreichen. Ich finde, das die Bilder die Du während der Fahrt machst, dem ganzen einen ordentlichen Mehrwert geben! Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2015)

Danke Dirk, freue mich selber, wenn da gelungene Bilder dabei sind und z.T. erst beim zweiten und genaueren Blick, die Feinheiten zu erkennen sind. Ein Unterschied merkt man aber deutlich, zu Beginn der Saison hatte ich etwas mehr Zeit den Fotoapparat in Stellung zu 
bringen, ihr werde leider immer schneller.
Pierre hier mal ein Foto direkt im IBC; die Ausfahrten ermüden dich mittlerweile, hatte ja schon mehrere Bilder mit Sekundenschlaf; auch heute am Gähnen.



 
Wir sind schon eine geile Truppe, immer was zu Lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2015)

Der gähnt nicht, der hat Schnappatmung


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. August 2015)

... auf jeden Fall war ihm kalt , Armlinge bei 26 ° und Adolfo ein Halstuch, von den Schülterlotsen geklaut.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2015)

So, heute die angekündigte Ausfahrt für Mittwoch, vertretungsweise für Jens . Wir starten um 18 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Hemkenrode, damit Sebastian mit dem Rad anreisen kann . Wie angekündigt habe ich zwei Ausfahrten vorbereitet und die Nässefahrt noch etwas geändert, damit wir nicht mit Havesterspuren zu kämpfen haben. Ich möchte nicht mit Matsch beschmissen werden . Nach der Wettervorhersage soll es aber trocken sein, 17-27°, also keine Armlinge nur ggf. im Rucksack. Die Strecke hat 39 km mit ca. 700 Hm und bei trockenem Untergrund wohl zu schaffen. Der Anfang wird ähnlich sein wie Sonntag, aber ab den zweiten Drittel anders kombiniert und so noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. August 2015)

@Shampoo 
Augen zu beim Gruppenfoto! Müde?


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2015)

*Pierre*, das schaffst nur Du.

Nein, Du hast recht, *Jens* schläft auch im Stehen. ich sag ja, die Bilder muss man öfter genauer anschauen, um die Details zu sehen. Super aufgepasst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2015)

War tatsächlich müde, Adolfo hat so gebremst.


----------



## ThomasBS (10. August 2015)

Wo ist denn am kommenden Mittwoch der Startpunkt? Wohin geht die Tour?


----------



## coddatec (10. August 2015)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Wo ist denn am kommenden Mittwoch der Startpunkt? Wohin geht die Tour?





Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Wir starten um 18 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Hemkenrode,...




Ich werde wohl auch mit am Start sein.
Bei knapp 40km und 700hm sollten wir evtl. auch schon wieder an *Lampen* für die letzten Kilometer denken.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:49 Uhr, wenn ein Platten oder irgendwas anderes dazwischen kommt, sind die hellen Minuten ganz schnell weg.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2015)

*Lars*, ich nehme Lampe mit, macht Sinn, da es bei der Vegetation auch schon schneller dunkel ist im Wald . *Thomas*, Startpunkt wurde nochmal genannt  und es geht durch den Elm .


----------



## ThomasBS (10. August 2015)

Ups, ich habe wohl den Teil überlesen, da ich eine Woche nur per Smartphone mitlesen konnte. Mein Laptop hatte den Geist aufgegeben. 


coddatec schrieb:


> auch schon wieder an *Lampen* für die letzten Kilometer denken


Wahnsinn. Es ist Sommer und man muss bereits an Lampen denken. Früher losfahren wäre eine Option, aber für die meisten aus beruflichen Gründen wohl nicht machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. August 2015)

*Thomas*, es leider Tatsache, die Tage werden wieder kürzer und der Winter naht . Nein da wollen wir noch nicht dran denken, sondern kurze Klamotten und 27° und halt ein bischen Licht. Mit Startzeit müssen wir 18 Uhr leider lassen, hat sich bewährt wegen der Arbeitszeit von allen Beteiligten und die Strecken werden ja auch kürzer. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Magic-BS (11. August 2015)

Bin Mittwoch auch dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. August 2015)

*Dirk* super, gehörst mittlerweile auch zum festen Stamm. Markus wie sieht es bei dir aus, zur Zeit sind wir zu acht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. August 2015)

Dirk & Thomas haben sich voll etabliert, super Männer und Danke dafür!
Viel Spaß im Elm, Martin nimm das junge Gemüse nicht so hart ran


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. August 2015)

*Jens*, die Jungs und Mädels sind alle gut drauf und stehen mir nicht nach und es soll weitgehendst locker von der Hand gehen.


----------



## marlinde (12. August 2015)

*martin* - plane heute grundsätzlich dabei zu sein, habe aber probleme mit meinem auto und abhängig davon was die werkstatt heute nachmittag sagt/macht kann ich erst kurz vorher entscheiden ob ich dabei sein kann ...


----------



## jojo46 (12. August 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## ThomasBS (12. August 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Dirk & Thomas haben sich voll etabliert, super Männer und Danke dafür!


Das liest man(n) gerne. Danke für das unkomplizierte Aufnehmen in die Gruppe. 
Freue mich schon auf die Ausfahrt. Muss aber schauen wie lange und intensiv ich mithalten kann. Der linke Fuß schmerzt leider wieder. Fahre daher auch ohne Click Pedalen.


----------



## marlinde (12. August 2015)

... muss mich für heute leider abmelden - bekomme es terminlich nicht hin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prilan (12. August 2015)

Bin heute auch am Start - Arbeit zeitig geschafft. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin Team (12. August 2015)

.....ich versuche auch dabei zu sein.....

(zum ersten mal.....)


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. August 2015)

*Markus* schade, halt nächstes mal . Eugen, MerlinTeam u. Thore super, dann sind wir wohl 11 Mann. Pierre mein Hilfssheriff, hab dir den Track zugeschickt, damit wir keinen verlieren.


----------



## ThomasBS (12. August 2015)

Die Tour war klasse. Lernte viele kleine neue Passagen kennen. Leider machte mein Fuß nicht mehr mit, aber nach zwei Wochen Bike Pause wollte ich auch nicht mehr riskieren.


----------



## MTBFrischling (12. August 2015)

Sehr geile Tour. Vielen Dank Martin. War vielleicht ein bisschen langsam, aber sonst gut


----------



## Luisfigo (12. August 2015)

Vielen Dank Martin schöne Runde war wieder alles dabei mehr geht nicht das Tempo  war ok sollten aber nicht langsamer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. August 2015)

*Thomas*, doch gut durchgehalten, wird wieder besser . Ich möchte erstmal bei euch bedanken, dass ihr so zahlreich dabei wart, 11 Mann am Start, super. *Christoph* war dass erste mal dabei und Du passt super dazu, war eine harmonische Ausfahrt und keinen verloren; Dank an *Pierre* und *Maik*; nächstes mal eine Kartoffel mehr, doch ein 16er Schnitt bei 39 km und 700 Hm. ist doch recht ordentlich. Da die Jungs ordentlich von hinten gedrückt haben, waren leider nur vier Bilder drin. Ich sag ja ihr werdet zu schnell und *Adolfo* und *Dirk* sind leider nicht mehr abzuschütteln. Die paar Bilder sind online und ich verabschiede mich dann erst mal nach Madeira für 10 Tage, mal sehen wie da die Berge sind. Jens hatte leider Pech mit seinem WoMo  und ist wieder im Lande, euer Glück, dann steht eine Mittwochtour nichts im Wege.


----------



## Merlin Team (12. August 2015)

....schöne Runde, gutes Tempo.....
vielen Dank, 
Christoph


----------



## coddatec (13. August 2015)

Den Kommentaren ist nix weiter hinzuzufügen. 
Eine super Strecke hat der Martin da zusammengeklickt und das Tempo war "sportlich-ambitioniert".
Hat richtig Laune gemacht .

Martin, Pierre und Eugen, einen erholsamen Urlaub und an alle anderen: Bis nächsten Mittwoch, dann plane ich die 10min. extra auf der A39 auch mit ein und wir kommen pünktlich los...


----------



## jojo46 (13. August 2015)

Auch von mir Danke an Martin für coole Ausfahrt! Viel Spaß die nächsten Wochen, ich werde meine Runden am Garda See drehen und an euch denken.


----------



## Magic-BS (13. August 2015)

Nun auch noch von mir nen kurzes Feedback. Es war wirklich eine schportliche Runde und ich werde daran arbeiten noch weiter vorn mitzufahren. Ach ja, zum dem *"Adolfo* und *Dirk* sind leider nicht mehr abzuschütteln". Wie soll das funktionieren wenn Pierre uns permanent antreibt.
Die nächsten zwei Mittwoche werde ich nicht dabei sein, da ich auch im Urlaub bin. Ich werde aber beim gemütlichen abhängen am Hotelpool und Cocktail schlürfen an die Mittwochsrunde denken und imaginär mitfahren. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. August 2015)

*Lars* und *Christoph*, schön dass euch das Tempo gepasst hat , die anderen werden glaube ich zu Speedjunkies . Ja Pierre deine zweite Aufgabe mit Bravour gelöst, die Truppe schön zusammengehalten. Jens, nun weist Du worauf die Jungs stehen. *Dirk* erholsamen Urlaub am Pool mit Longdrink.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. August 2015)

Da ich ja nun leider doch keinen Urlaub machen kann, steht für kommeneden 
Mittwoch nichts im Wege!
Dann legen wir halt noch ein paar Kohlen nach, bisschen Luft nach oben habe ich noch
Kurz zu meinem Urlaubsabbruch, mir ist kurz vor München der Motor von mienem WoMo abgeraucht.
Nach 44tsd Kilometer war das nicht unbedingt zu erwarten, shit happens
Ich werde auch Martin am Sonntag den 23.08 vertreten und eine Runde anbieten.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2015)

Moin Moin,

die Mittwochrunde ist gebastelt, 30km 650hm habe ich zusammengeklickt.
Treffpunkt wie immer um 18 Uhr, diesmal am Parkplatz Lutterspring.

LG
Jens


----------



## marlinde (17. August 2015)

... Bin dabei ...


----------



## ThomasBS (17. August 2015)

Kann mal bitte jemand vorher den Wasserhahn zudrehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2015)

ist bis Mittwoch zu.....


----------



## MTBFrischling (18. August 2015)

Ich wollte schon immer mal mit nem Schlauchboot in den Elm Das muss doch irgendwann mal aufhören zu regnen


----------



## coddatec (18. August 2015)

Heute sind in BS 35 Liter/m² angesagt, das wird morgen eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht...

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen mit dabei bin, mein Rücken muckt die letzten Tage etwas rum. Wenn's bis morgen früh nicht besser ist, gehe ich Abends lieber 'ne Runde Schwimmen.


----------



## ThomasBS (18. August 2015)

Da der Klemptner den Wasserhahn nicht zubekommt, habe ich morgen echt keine Lust auf Fango-Packung. Das hat in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Spaß am MTB Fahren zu tun, aber wünsche allen Hardcore-Bikern eine feucht fröhliche Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2015)

Ruhig bleiben Thomas, ich werde den Schlamm rausnehmen!
Dann fahren wir halt eine Trainingsrunde ohne Schlamm, vorwiegend Waldautobahn.
Sollte es morgen Abend aber immer noch regnen, können wir auch ein Bier trinken gehen


----------



## ThomasBS (19. August 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Sollte es morgen Abend aber immer noch regnen, können wir auch ein Bier trinken gehen


Das machen wir auf jeden Fall mal, aber heute Abend bin ich andersweitig verabredet.


----------



## coddatec (19. August 2015)

Sorry, aber ich bin für heute auch raus. Der Rücken meckert immer noch rum, ich werd heute Alternativsport betreiben und mich danach gemütlich in die Sauna setzen, um den Rücken zu entzerren.


----------



## madrunner (19. August 2015)

Urlaub beendet, ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTBFrischling (19. August 2015)

Bin auch dabei. Bis heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (19. August 2015)

Ich fuhr vorhin etwas im Elm herum. Forstautobahnen sind befahrbar. Was links und rechts daneben ist, wird sehr schnell matschig und tief. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTBFrischling (19. August 2015)

Jens, tolle Runde hast du da zusammen gebastelt. Fast keinen Schlamm-hätte ich nie gedacht, das man nach dem Regen so gut fahren kann. Danke


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. August 2015)

So dann melde ich die Mittwochsrunde mal zurück.
Wir waren zu viert, danke dafür
Wie Maik schon gesagt hat, es geht auch ohne Schlamm und trotzdem mit Trails.
Wir sind 29km mit 630hm in einem gutem 16,2er Schnitt gefahren
Markus muss ich sehr lobend erwähnen, der hat fleißg trainiert und super mitgemacht


----------



## marlinde (19. August 2015)

Jens - vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und die Blumen


----------



## madrunner (20. August 2015)

Ja, danke Jens hat wieder wirklich Spaß gemacht! Auch wenn meine Kondition nach meiner Urlaubszeit nicht mehr die Beste ist, aber das wird schon wieder


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2015)

Nabend Jungs, Gruß von der Blumeninsel Madeira . Ihr hattet ja gestern doch Glück mit dem Wetter, nächsten Mittwoch wieder am Start. Heute eine geführte MTB Tour gemacht, zum großen Teil in den Wolken, eine irre Insel zum Biken. Wir sind in 1350 m ü.N.N. gestartet, sieht aus wie in den Highland in Schottland mit Kühen und Ziegen, z.T. gut verblockt, wir sind aber nur die zarten Strecken gefahren und das war auch o.k. so, eigentlich Enduroland, auf Aspalt bis 30% auf und ab, da wisst ihr was beim MTB anliegen kann; der Guide hat eine Strecke von gestern gezeigt, wäre ich nicht heile geblieben, trotz 29er. In den Mittellage ab 1000m fährt man durch den Dschungel, Trails z.T. 50cm breit mit Wurzelpassagen schön nass heute und wenn man ab geht bitte zur richtigen Seite fallen, sonst fällt man ins Nichts, aber für mich im guten Tempo machbar und ich bin kein Techniker. Viel Spaß am Sonntag mit Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (23. August 2015)

Hi bin Falko und wohne in Groß Dahlum. Bin auch öfter im Elm unterwegs und fahre im MTV Schöningen Abt. MTB mit...bin auch noch auf der Suche privat die ein oder andere Runde zu drehen je nachdem wie es die Zeit zulässt (Familie, Job, Studium, Haus...;-))


----------



## jojo46 (23. August 2015)

Grüße von Gardasee! Habe heute an Euch gedacht, beim Berg hoch kurbeln. 1200hm am Stück, davon bestimmt 150 geschoben und getragen. Umso schöner war die Abfahrt, zum Teil über Betonplatten >20%. In zwei Tagen 70 km mit 2200hm


----------



## coddatec (24. August 2015)

Moin zusammen,

einer meiner Arbeitskollegen hat sich einen 1L Vorrat Rohloff Kettenöl (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rohloff/Oil-of-Rohloff-p3241/) gekauft und ich werde davon einiges abnehmen.
Bei Bedarf kann ich davon gerne was für 6€/100ml weitergeben, günstiger gibt's das wohl nirgendwo. => PN oder Mail

Wer mir bis Dienstagabend bescheid gibt, dem reserviere ich die entsprechende Menge (Falls noch was da ist...) und bringe diese dann zu einer der nächsten Touren mit.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. August 2015)

Lars, bescheid!
Ich nehme 100ml


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2015)

*Eugen* super, danke für dein Zwischenbericht vom Gardasee, ggf. mal ein Foto, Alpenlandschaft kommt immer gut.
So mein Abschlussbericht von Madeira, auch für mich das erste mal. Heute war ich auf dem Pico Do Ariero 1818 m, 21 km Ansteig auf Aspalt war schon für mich eine Ansage und als ich fast oben war nach 1750 Hm am Stück überholt mich ein Engländer mit seinem Carbonrenner mit mindestens 8 Jahren mehr auf dem Buckel ; ich sag ja, man kämpft für sich selbst, es gibt immer bessere , bergab konnte ich ihn wenigsten mit dem MTB abhängen.

So Madeira ist eine geile Insel alleine wegen der unterschiedlichen Klimazonen und so ein dichtes Grün habe ich noch nie gesehen und in Europa einzigartig, kommt Tenneriffa nicht mit. Die Insel ist definitiv eine Wanderinsel, da man an den Lavadas (Wasserkänale wie im Harz) ohne Steigung durch den Dschungel gehen oder aber in der schroffen Bergwelt durch Tunnel und Galerien klettern kann. Zum Radfahren mit dem Renner eher eingeschränkt, man muss schon schwere Gänge fahren können über eine längere Zeit und es sind nicht alle Strecken auf Grund der Steigungen fahrbar, max. 30%, nur im 1. Gang mit dem Auto machbar. Für Downhillfreak sicherlich ein Eldorado, doch ich weis nicht ob die Technik vom Harz da ausreicht. Ein kurzes Video von Madeiras Downhillszene findet man unter free rider madeira.


----------



## jojo46 (24. August 2015)

leider gibt das WLAN Bilder hochladen nicht her. 
Sonst ist es schon ein MTB Paradies hier. Sudden Campingplatz steht fast an jedem Platz mindestens ein ordentliches MTB. Heute Kulturpause in Verona eingelegt, morgen geht es auf geführte Tour,35 km 800hm. Am Mittwoch dann die Grande auf dem Plan mit 3200hm.
An mir ist auch ein Opa am Anstieg vorbei gefahren, hatte auch 400 extra Watt von Bosch. Die Dinger müssen verboten werden!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. August 2015)

Moin Moin,

wie immer habe ich uns für Mittwoch etwas gebastelt.
Auch diesmal wird es wenig Schlamm geben und trotzdem sind ein paar Trails mit bei!
Da wir am Tetzelstein starten, wird es auch nicht so anstrengen, es werden rund 35km mit 500hm.
Treffpunkt also um 18 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Tetzelstein.
Bitte denkt an eine Funzel!
Ich freue mich auf Euch

LG
Jens


----------



## marlinde (24. August 2015)

... kann nicht dabei sein, da von dienstag bis samstag auf der eurobike. wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## coddatec (24. August 2015)

Da ich am Mittwoch kein Auto habe: Hat jemand (auf dem Rückweg) einen Platz nach BS frei?
Die Anfahrt würde ich per Bike noch machen, aber mit Rückweg wärens 90km zum Feierabend, das wär etwas zu viel des Guten...


----------



## ThomasBS (25. August 2015)

Da ich immer noch leichten Würfelhusten habe, setzte ich Mittwoch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madrunner (25. August 2015)

coddatec schrieb:


> Da ich am Mittwoch kein Auto habe: Hat jemand (auf dem Rückweg) einen Platz nach BS frei?
> Die Anfahrt würde ich per Bike noch machen, aber mit Rückweg wärens 90km zum Feierabend, das wär etwas zu viel des Guten...




Ich bin dabei und kann dich auch gern mit zurück nach BS nehmen.


----------



## coddatec (25. August 2015)

madrunner schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei und kann dich auch gern mit zurück nach BS nehmen.


Danke, dann sag ich mal, bis morgen


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2015)

Muss leider für Mittwoch auch absagen  hatte mich schon gefreut, doch hatte ich vergessen, dass wir Karten fürs Kleine Haus haben; DA,DA? DA!! Die 80er. Also spätestens nächsten Mittwoch , werde heute etwas RR fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2015)

Euch viel Spaß bei Jens seiner Mittwochstour . Ich habe noch ein paar Eindrücke von Madeira als Album auf meiner Profilseite verewigt.

Hier *Lars* und *Florian*, mal sehen ob ihr da auch an eure Grenzen gekommen wärd,  auf Madeiras Enduroszene.

http://freeridemadeira.de/


----------



## Prilan (26. August 2015)

Bin auch da

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. August 2015)

So, die Mittwochsrunde ist auch zurück.
Wir waren zu acht, haben eine schöne Runde mit 35km, 550hm und einem 17,8er Schnitt
gehabt. So gut wie keinen Schlamm und viele Trails
Danke dafür an meine Begleiter, nächste Woche geht es zur Abwechslung mal in den Lappwald.
Genauers gibt es Anfang nächster Woche.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (28. August 2015)

Hi zusammen, melde mich auch mal aus Dänemark. Von einem MTB Paradies wie bei Martin kann man hier nicht gerade sprechen  bin jetzt zwei Mal die Halbinsel kaegness abgefahren. Habe auf 34 KM ganze 164 hm zusammen bekommen. Die höchste Erhebung war eine Düne..... Na ja,kommt ja nicht überraschend...
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei eurer nächsten Tour und bis bald.
VG
Maik


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2015)

*Maik*, schön von dir zu hören , dann kannst Du hoffentlich bald wieder dazustoßen. Ja Dänemark ist Flatland, dafür könnte man am Strand fahren, wenn das Wetter passt, auf Madeira eigentlich nur Steinstrand.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. August 2015)

Moin Maik,
manchmal reicht auch die Gegend um Spaß zu haben
Ansonsten hoffe ich du hattest einen schönen Urlaub. 
Vielleicht passt es ja am Mittwoch, der Lappwald ist auch mal schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (29. August 2015)

Moin,
 Mittwoch bin ich noch in Dänemark, aber die Woche darauf bin wieder dabei. Lampe wird heute bestellt


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. August 2015)

*Maik* dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Urlaub und ich hoffe es bleibt überwiegend trocken, habe leider auch schon meine Dänemarkerfahrungen. Ich wollte ggf. nächsten Sonntag nochmal eine Ausfahrt anbieten.
*Jens* geile Tour durch den Elm heute und den Untergrund hätte ich mir nach den Regenfällen schlimmer vorgestellt, aber alles fahrbar. Die mehr als 1000 Hm und bei dem Trailanteil habe ich in meine Beine aber gemerkt, war wohl das letzte super Wochenende . Adolfo super drauf, Du stehst uns nicht mehr nach . Schönes Wochenende noch und dann bis Mittwoch im Lappwald.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. August 2015)

Ach so *Jens*, wieder Neuland im Elm, voll geil. Ich gurke über 3 Jahre intensiv durch den Elm und man findet doch immer noch was neues, konnte es garnicht fassen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. August 2015)

Ich auch nicht Martin, war total schön heute und auch wirklich anstrengend.


----------



## coddatec (29. August 2015)

War heute auch unterwegs, einmal von BS zum Ratzeburger See, mit dem Renner durch die Lüneburger Heide.
Am Ende waren's glatt 200km mit (laut Garmin) 650hm in 7:04h Fahrzeit, macht 'nen Schnitt von 28,3
Ein paar Fotos kommen, sobald ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## schleppi (30. August 2015)

Martin wenn ich mir das Video so anschaue ist das ein absolutes Paradies mit dem MTB, ok vielleicht nicht grad Berg auf aber Berg ab auf jedenfall, das wäre mal was nach meinem Geschmack . Da ich im Moment extrem viel Notdienst hab bin ich ja nur hier im Nahbereich mal unterwegs und fühle mich vom Tourenfahren etwas gelangweilt, da kommt das Video mal richtig gut zur Motivation, zumal ich in St. Andreasberg noch ne Tageskarte gewonnen hab.  Wenn ich meine Frau jetzt noch in nen Flieger bekommen würde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. August 2015)

*Florian*, das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, dass das dort deine Welt ist, doch Alter, da würde ich kein Meter runter heile bleiben , da ist bergauf doch gesünder, bis in einer Woche, hab noch ein wenig frei.


----------



## Magic-BS (31. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nun meld ich mich auch mal aus dem Urlaub zurück. Ich habe zwar noch frei diese Woche und werde ein paar Runden drehen um wieder einzusteigen. Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht dabeisein, da ich auf nen Geburtstag darf. 
Bis die Tage.....


----------



## Moga (31. August 2015)

Hey Leute, 

diesen Mittwoch geht es wieder durch den Lappwald/Harbker Forst. Geplant sind ca. 36km mit 460hm. Es sind wieder viele Trails dabei. Treffen ist wie letztes mal auf dem Bötschenberg um 18 Uhr( Am Bötschenberg 2, 38350 Helmstedt). Dort ist auch ein großer Parkplatz. Eine Straße weiter ist eine Autobahnabfahrt...
Licht nicht vergessen!

Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## marlinde (31. August 2015)

... ich bin dabei ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2015)

Dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. August 2015)

*Bennet*, HA HA , Jens und ich bauen eine Strecke für dich zusammen und dann solltest Du sie mal genau anschauen , diesmal starten wir am Waldbad Birkenteich (52°14'27.84"N  11° 1'21.19"E). Also 18 Uhr nach angegebenen Koordinaten. Ich werde nochmal eine Mail in den Verteiler schicken, nicht das welche beim HSV Sportplatz stehen und ich am Waldbad.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2015)

Eigentlich sollte Bennet das übernehmen, weil das seine Hometrails sind...
Martin, gut aufgepasst
Lade ich mir den Track wohl doch besser aufs Garmin.......
Wollte eigentlich mal nur hinterherfahren, ohne aufpassen


----------



## Moga (31. August 2015)

Startpunkt geht beides.

Liegt an sich beides auf dem Weg.


----------



## Moga (31. August 2015)

Und da dort bei Sommerwetter die Parkmöglichkeiten in der Regel besser sind, dachte ich wäre es da besser. Aber soll mir wurst sein, ich lass mich auch über meine Hometrails führen und fahre dann lieber hinterher.


----------



## ThomasBS (1. September 2015)

Ich bin nicht am Start. Schaffe es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. September 2015)

Bin eventuell dabei! Hab leider vorher ein Meeting! Wo ist nun Startpunkt?


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2015)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Waldbad Birkenteich (52°14'27.84"N 11° 1'21.19"E)


Hallo *Pierre* hier der Standort nochmal. Bennet hätte man im Harten Kern besser koordinieren können; lassen wir es nun bei dem Startpunkt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2015)

Schreibt doch zu Sicherheit nochmal ne Mail, ich glaube es haben auch nicht alle 
eine Mail bekommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2015)

*Jens* ist raus.


----------



## coddatec (1. September 2015)

Wie angekündigt hab ich ein paar Fotos meiner Samstagstour in mein Album hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77098 .

Letztlich war es durch das perfekte Wetter und den leichten 3-5kmh Süd-Südost-Wind deutlich einfacher und auch 1h schneller als gedacht.
Immer schön den Pulsmesser im Blick gehabt und soweit es ging den Puls zwischen 135 und 150 1/min gehalten. 
Die Strecke war, wie auf den Fotos ja auch zu sehen, über weite Strecken Menschen- und Autofrei. In der Südheide hab ich streckenweise über 30minuten vielleicht 5 Autos auf meinem Weg gehabt. Nur bei Gifhorn und nördlich von Lauenburg gibts noch durch einige km parallel zu Bundesstrassen bzw. stärker befahrenen Landstrassen Optimierungspotential.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2015)

Lars, Hut ab
Traue ich mir als Maximum zwar auch zu, trotzdem ist das ein riesen Ding.


----------



## jojo46 (2. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
gehört hier zwar nicht ganz rein aber ich traue mich trotz dem. Suche leihweise für 19.09 einen Satz Flatpedale/Bärentatzen. Hat evtl jemand noch welche rumliegen?
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2015)

Hab ich!


----------



## jojo46 (2. September 2015)

Hi,
ich habe mal die Bilder von Gardasee hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77110
Alles in allem war ein gelungener Urlaub. Ich kam in 9 Tagen auf 250km mit 7300hm, verteilt auf 5,5 Touren. Streckenprofil sieht meistens so aus: erstmal Berg hoch kurbeln am Stück und dann über Trails/Schotterwege runterknallen. Habe auch eine geführte Tour mitgemacht, war nicht schlecht, da der Guide paar nette Trails gezeigt hat, aber man ist dann nur so schnell wie der langsamste Teilnehmer und im unseren Fall war dieser sehr langsam... Fully ist empfehlenswert, wenn man abwärts Spass haben will. Nächstes mal werde ich mir auch andere Reifen aufziehen, Nobby Nic war zu grobstollig. Wobei bei dem Narachi-Trail habe ich den schätzen gelernt, es war so steil und glitschig, dass runterschieben nicht möglich war, also sind wir runter gefahren.

Gruß Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (2. September 2015)

*Jens: *leihst du die Pedale aus? Wenn Ja, kannst du die heute mitbringen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2015)

Ja klar Eugen!
Ich hoffe ich denke dran......


----------



## coddatec (2. September 2015)

Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei, obwohl das Bike schon auf dem Dach steht  
Auf der Arbeit läuft's gerade nicht gut und ich muss die Welt retten, da alle anderen im Urlaub sind.


----------



## Edith L. (2. September 2015)

coddatec schrieb:


> War heute auch unterwegs, einmal von BS zum Ratzeburger See, mit dem Renner durch die Lüneburger Heide.
> Am Ende waren's glatt 200km mit (laut Garmin) 650hm in 7:04h Fahrzeit, macht 'nen Schnitt von 28,3
> ....
> 
> ...



Das muss man selbst als Grundlageneinheit erstmal fahren und dann noch die gesamte Zeit (mit sich) allein! Respekt!


----------



## coddatec (2. September 2015)

@Edith L. , @Shampoo und alle anderen: Danke für die Blumen . Eine 7-Stunden-Tour mit dem MTB durch den Harz ist aber deutlich heftiger und die sind viele von unserer Truppe auch schon gefahren. Jens, Martin, ihr würdet das auch auf einer Ar...backe absitzen können.

@Edith L. Das Alleinsein hat bei der Länge tatsächlich mehr vor als Nachteile, da ich immer mein eigenes Tempo fahren konnte, pausieren und Fotos knipsen wenn ich bock drauf hatte, und nie um den Anschluss zu halten über-pacen musste.

Und jetzt mach ich Feierabend...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2015)

Unser Mittwochsguide schläft wohl schon....
Na dann will ich uns mal zurückmelden
13 Biker haben heute den Lappwald unter die Stollen genommen, 35km 550hm mit einen knapp 16er 
Schnitt
Super Leute, danke dafür!
Die Runde selber ist sehr schön, hoher Trailanteil, Rampen mit 20% Steigung, also alles bei was Spaß macht.
Der Ein oder Andere ist sogar dezent abgespackt
Wird unsere Referenzrunde, die ab und zu so mit eingebaut wird
Mir hat es richtig viel Laune gemacht
Sonntag solltet ihr auch mitkommen, auch eine wirklich schöne Runde

So und nu ab ins Bett
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. September 2015)

*Jens*, war eine schöne Gemeinschaftproduktion , die Strecke hatte einen super Trailanteil und paar leckere Abfahrten dabei, bei dem kleinen Huckel, aber die Anstiege waren z.T. krass, max. 28%, das war schon eine Ansage. Ich Danke allen Beteiligten, wir sind wirklich eine sehr homogene Gruppe und auch bei dieser Anzahl von Mitfahrern und z.T. schweren Terrain, bleiben wir geschlossen zusammen, super. Da mal wieder vom Jungvolk ordentlich gedrückt wurde, speziel bei den Anstiegen, fiel die Fotoanzahl wieder dem zum Opfer. Die Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Seite und dann halt bis Sonntag und ich hoffe das Wetter passt. Markus das Selfi mit Gruppe war eine gute Idee, leider reichte die Schärfentiefe bei der Belichtungszeit und Blende nicht aus, vielleicht kann man es zusammenschneiden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2015)

*Markus* mein Erstlingswerk, wir sind alle drauf, geiles Gruppenselfi.


----------



## marlinde (3. September 2015)

... martin/jens - danke für die orga der tour - selfie completed 

was ist mit dem bild passiert wo du drauf bist???


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2015)

*Markus* Du bist scharf drauf und die Gruppe leider verschwommen, habe beide Bilder zusammengeschnitten, auch mein erstes Mal, die Konturen müsste man noch etwas bearbeiten.


----------



## marlinde (3. September 2015)

ich habe zwei bilder gemacht - ein selfie und eins wo du bei der gruppe stehst !?!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2015)

*Markus* das sind deine beiden Bilder zusammengeschnitten.


----------



## marlinde (3. September 2015)

ja das sehe ich ja, aber warum stellst du das foto mit dir nicht auch in den bilder-ordner ?!?


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2015)

*Markus* ist doch jetzt drin und bei Dir sind alle auf dem Bild , denn ich kenne jemand, der beamt mal schnell einen weg.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. September 2015)

Hi Hi,

Ostrunde gefällig?
Bitteschön, diesmal mit 34km und 600hm!
Mit Schlamm ist zu rechnen, trotzdem eine der schönsten Runden im Elm.
Treffpunk Watzumer Häuschen, wie immer um 18 Uhr, zur Mittwochsrunde.
Lampen nicht vergessen

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (7. September 2015)

Bin hoffentlich dabei, auch wenn's auf der Arbeit immernoch etwas dampft, aber privates muss auch mal prio bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (7. September 2015)

... Bin leider bis Mittwoch in Düsseldorf. Viel Spaß ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. September 2015)

*Jens*, ich versuche alles dabei zu sein, Ostelm immer wieder, doch durch mein Urlaub könnte einiges aufgelaufen sein; mal sehen wie mich meine Kundschaft quält. Mit Sonntag war leider schade, doch bei dem Regen machte eine knapp 80 km Tour mit 800 Hm keinen Sinn. Nächstes Wochenende muss ich passen, bin ich in Berlin , ggf. am 20.9.


----------



## MTBFrischling (8. September 2015)

Moin,Moin,

bin noch bis Mittwoch auf Dienstreise und kann leider nicht dabei sein Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. September 2015)

So kurz die Mittwochsrunde zurückgemeldet
Die übliche Ostrunde 34km, 550hm mit einem 13,6er Schnitt.
Etwas gemütlicher heute und teilweise recht schlammig.
Wir waren zu neunt, danke dafür

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2015)

So der Bremsklotz meldet sich mal zurück . *Jens* wieder eine schöne Runde, etwas schlammig aber noch fahrbar . Da ich leider durch eine angehende Erkältung etwas angeschlagen bin, konnte ich leider feststellen, wenn man sich vorgenommen, max. 150 Puls am Berg zu fahren, kann man der Gruppe nicht folgen und die Gefahr sehr groß ist, das man ungewollt doch mal bei 169 Puls landet, obwohl der Durchschnitt bei lockeren 137 lag, also werde ich wohl nächsten Mittwoch mal aussetzen und ggf. mal für mich fahren. Ich brauche eh neue Akkus nach 5 bzw. 4 Jahren, denn auf den letzten Kilometern zum Watzumerhäuschen war leider alles schwarz.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. September 2015)

Ach so *Jens*, schöne Trailbibliothek , fast deckungsgleich mit meiner . Ich konnte meine noch etwas vervollständigen und schicke Dir auch noch paar, wenn ich meine komplett gesichtet habe; dann sind wir wohl bei 90 Trails.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. September 2015)

Hab Dich nicht als Bremsklotz empfunden.
Ganz im Gegenteil, war sehr angenehm mal die ganze Runde quatschen zu können
Deine Ergänzungen schaue ich mir an, vielleicht habe ich welche vergessen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich Trails etwas anders definieren


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. September 2015)

Moin Moin,

gestern waren Adolfo, Pierre und ich mal etwas länger auf Tour.
Wir sind von Bad Harzburg aus, über Torfhaus zur Romkerhalle und von da aus
entlag der Oker bis nach Sickte.
Landschaftlich eine Traum
Die Strecke hat 91km mit rund 1000hm, inkl. Schiebe- und Tragepassagen
Im nächsten Jahr werden wir die Tour wiederholen und sie allen anbieten


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. September 2015)

Da kann ich Jens nur zustimmen!  Das war ein Gaudi! Landschaftlich sehr schön und sportlich nicht ohne! Jens danke für die schöne Strecke die du ausgearbeitet hast! Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei 

Für Adolfo war sie zwischendurch etwas zu trickie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (13. September 2015)

Sehr schöne tour . Jens wäre es möglich mir die Strecke mal per Mail zu schicken?


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. September 2015)

Hallo *Jens*, die Strecke war aber schon eine Ansage, aber bei bestem Wetter; ich freue mich auf nächstes Jahr.
*Markus* habe von deinem Missgeschick gehört; dir gute Besserung, aber heute wird in Regel nicht mehr operiert, bei mir gab es nach einem unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt im Kradrennen, noch ein Rucksackverband.


----------



## marlinde (13. September 2015)

... vielen dank *martin *- rucksackverband trage ich schon, op ja/nein entscheidet sich morgen in der ärztebesprechung ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. September 2015)

Also, Kopf hoch, vielleicht bleibt es nur bei 4 Wochen nichts tragen; hätte auch mehr passieren können  und das nächste mal mit Ausrüstung Vollvisierhelm und Protektoren überall, denn Du fährst auch nicht Motorrad mit kurzer Hose und Flipp-Flopps  und stets nach dem Motto: Denke nicht so oft an das, was dir fehlt, sondern an das, was du hast.


----------



## marlinde (14. September 2015)

Juchhu - heute wurde entschieden dass op nicht notwendig ist - bin total happy - nur 4 Wochen rucksackverband

Martin - hätte schon paar Protektoren an sonst wäre mehr passiert, aber fullface Helm uns Rückenprotektor beim nächsten Mal Pflicht 


Jetzt erstmal Knochen wachsen lassen, dann tauchsafari und dann bikepark ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. September 2015)

*Markus* freut mich, dann kannst Du ja wieder zur Wintersaison einsteigen und die Saison 2016 einleiten. Bikepark lass ich mal lieber, da bin ich zu ehrgeizig und bleibe lieber sportiv auf meinem motorisierten Zweirad. Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (15. September 2015)

Markus, gute Genesung auch von mir!

Was ist denn passiert? Im Bikepark lang gemacht und Schlüsselbein durch?


----------



## Luisfigo (15. September 2015)

Markus auch von mir gute Besserung
Das kann überall passieren
Wenn es dir Spaß macht würde ich im bikepark weiter machen


----------



## schleppi (15. September 2015)

Von mir auch gute Besserung, bin Samstag auch wieder in St. Andreasberg. Wenn du wieder gesund bist kann man ja mal zusammen in den Park fahren.


----------



## marlinde (15. September 2015)

... ja, im bikepark. aber erst im auslauf der strecke hat es mich vom rad geworfen, weil da ein loch im gras war und die konzentration vielleicht auch schon nicht mehr 100%. ich habe das loch zu spät gesehen und das vorderrad darin versenkt und bin dann weitergeflogen. leider dabei ungünstig gefallen.

ich bin mit respekt an die sache drangegangen und das hat sehr viel spass gemacht. den technischen anspruch dort im wald zu meistern, das finde ich sehr cool. daher mache ich auch auf jeden fall weiter wenn alles verheilt ist da es für mich kein "typischer bikeparkunfall" war.
wenn das wetter es zulässt denke ich ende oktober würde ich gerne mit jemandem von euch dort weiter machen ...

hier ist übrigens jemand letztes Jahr genau die Strecke gefahren auf der ich auch 4 x runter bin. am Ende des ersten teils wo es aus dem wald rausgeht die menschen dort gegenüber einen pfahl stehen da war einfach ein großes loch im gras ca. 2 m neben dem pfahl (siehe 3:21). ich bin dort an dem abhang gesprungen und ein bischen zu weit in richtung pfahl abgedriftet daher hatte ich dann als ich zu spät das loch im gras sah keine reserven mehr. vorher auf der Strecke war es viel anspruchsvoller, zu blöd  …


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Morgen ist Mittwoch und eigentlich geht es mit Jens in den Elm , doch Jens hat mich gebeten mal eine Tour um Waggum anzubieten. Da ich noch etwas erkältet bin, geht es nun locker im Norden von Braunschweig herum . Da ich schon lange mein Revier nicht mehr inspiziert habe, hoffe ich, die Trails sind weitgehendst frei und nicht durch Windbruch unfahrbar. Die Strecke hat 33 km mit ca. 140 Hm, also Flatland, aber sind paar schöne Sachen dabei und es wird nicht langweilig, ca. 50 % Trail u. Wiesenpfadanteil. Treffpunkt ist der Feuerbrunnen in Waggum um 18 Uhr ( 52°19'33.71"N 10°33'32.12"E). Licht ist auch hier von Nöten.

*Markus*, ich glaube schon dass dies Bock bringt, halt wie mit dem Crosser durchs Gelände fahren, doch dieses Risko möchte ich mich nicht mehr aussetzen, denn Downhill birgt deutlich mehr Unwegbarkeiten. Jeder Sport mit Geschwindigkeit hat ein Risiko, dass macht ja auch den Reiz aus und beim Triathlon ohne Steilkurve, Anleger und Jumps kann es dich auch richtig zerreißen; mein Schwimmtrainingspartner hat es dieses Jahr in Roth zerlegt, vier Lendenwirbel und Schlüsselbein gebrochen, aber am Rollstuhl haarscharf dran vorbei, halt Glück gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. September 2015)

Bin morgen mit am Start, hatte irgendwie keinen Bock auf Elm
Sehe das genauso wie Martin, muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht!
Ich habe mir z.B. beim Laufen das Bein gebrochen.....
Wobei ich Markus bis jetzt nicht als den Bikepark Spezi eingeordnet hätte
Aber wenn er Bock drauf hat, wird er das schon hinkriegen!


----------



## coddatec (15. September 2015)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei, mich hat die Rüsselpest erwischt und die muss erstmal wieder raus.


----------



## schleppi (15. September 2015)

Markus das ist wenn man den Sprung am Ausgang aus dem Wald von der 2 nicht richtig erwischt, wie es wohl bei dir war eine verdammt blöde Stelle. Da sind mehrere Löcher im Boden die man durch den rasen sehr spät oder gar nicht sieht. Martin und Jens das sind nicht die extremen Downhill strecken. Die eine ist ne Northshore, die eine ne Trail und die andere ne mittelschwere Downhillabfahrt.
Markus mich hat es Ende Juli auf der anderen Seite abgelegt, im steilen Downhillbereich nach nem Sprung. Samstag geht es das erste mal seit dem Sturz wieder in den Park. Lass dich nicht abhalten und wir können gerne mal zusammen hin fahren. Die machen aber Anfang November zu. Also schnell wieder gesund werden.


----------



## ingmar (16. September 2015)

Hallo Leute, sorry für das Kapern. Im Umland von BS gibt es demnächst ein Rennen, vielleicht hat jemand Lust:

http://my6.raceresult.com/40411/participants?lang=de#0_ED7BB0

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2015)

*Mittwochstour in Waggum* *fällt aus*. Ich werde die Ausfahrt auf Grund des Regens und der Wetteraussichten für Braunschweig absagen , denn es macht bei dem Wetter keinen Sinn, soll ja Spaß machen und Waggum hat eh paar Feuchtgebiete, wo längere Wasserpassagen zu meistens sind und da reicht oft die Nässe von unten aus; ggf. ein anders mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (16. September 2015)

Es ist ansonsten halb so schlimm. Ich bin heute Nachmittag nach dem Ende des Regens noch 60km durch diverse BS-Wälder getrailt. Das hielt sich zu meiner eigenen Überraschung mit Schlamm und Feuchtigkeit überraschend in Grenzen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. September 2015)

Hallo *Edith L*, danke für die Information der Trailzustände in Braunschweig , hatte gegen 18 Uhr auch noch mal vor alleine los zu fahren, als sich kurz die Sonne blicken lies, aber dann doch auf morgen verschoben. Wir wären heute wohl zu dritt gewesen, doch nach Wetterradar sah es leider nicht so aus, dass es trocken bleibt, man kann sich halt auf nichts mehr verlassen.


----------



## Edith L. (16. September 2015)

Jep, die Wettervorhersage liess ganz anderes vermuten. 
Aber das kommt deinem Auskurieren entgegen, da sollte man besser eh nix riskieren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. September 2015)

So, wir sind von der Sonntagstour zurück. 59 km mit ca. 700 Hm mit Nässe von oben und unten. Alle heile geblieben, wir waren zu viert , die Trails waren schon krass, Reifen z.T. komplett zugesetzt und meine Schaltung hat nach dem Schlamm leider gestreikt , konnte nur die Anstiege mit dem Mittelblatt fahren; Montag neues kleines Kettenblatt. *Jens*, Mittwoch vielleicht nicht ganz so großer Trailanteil oder Strecke kürzer zusammenbauen. Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. September 2015)

Danke Martin für die Schwimmbad Nummer im elm 
Es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht


----------



## _LB_ (20. September 2015)

Kann mich nur anschließen, super Tour. Danke Martin!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. September 2015)

Moin,

am Mittwoch treffen wir uns auf dem Tetzelstein, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
32km mit nicht so anstrengenden 500hm. So weinig Schlamm wie möglich
und trotzdem ein paar Trails.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. September 2015)

*Jens* ich bin mit dabei, muss leider nochmal mit dem alten kleinen Kettenblatt fahren, denn 9 fach SLX hatte ich als Reserve, passt leider nicht für 9 fach XTR, aber für 10 fach XT ; aber mein Chinaakku ist da, dann stehe ich zumindestens nicht wieder im Dunkeln, wie letztes mal ; meine Originalakkus sind leider noch nicht eingetroffen.


----------



## coddatec (22. September 2015)

Wenns nicht in strömen schifft, dann bin ich mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. September 2015)

Jens, ich bin heut mal nicht dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. September 2015)

So die Mittwochrunde ist zurück.
32km 16,2er Schnitt mit 500hm, viele Trails, weinig Schlamm durchweg gut zu fahren.
Wir waren zu siebt, danke dafür
Leichter Regen zum Anfang, war ne super Truppe, ruhiges Tempo mit viel Spaß und Gequatsche

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (23. September 2015)

Recht hast Du, Jens.
war 'ne schöne Runde  und eine super Gruppe.
 Nur als ruhig hätte ich das Tempo heute nicht bezeichnet, mag aber auch an der Resterkältung gelegen haben.
Sehen uns nächste Woche...


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. September 2015)

*Jens* super Strecke und ca. 12 km Trailanteil und alles top zu fahren; am Besten gefällt mir der Trail parallel zur Elmhochstrasse. Mit dem Wetter Glück gehabt, Licht bis zum Schluß und Schaltung hat wieder funktioniert. Bis ggf. am Wochenende zur RR-Ausfahrt.


----------



## coddatec (24. September 2015)

Wiesentrailer, was liegt am Wochenende an? Bei einer RR-Runde wär ich evtl. auch mit dabei, wenn ich von zuhause Freigang bekomme  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. September 2015)

Lars, ich sage Dir wann wir radeln. 
Denke aber Sonntag, evtl. Samstag auch, kläre das mit Martin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. September 2015)

Hallo *Lars* und *Jens*. Ich bin das Wochenende führungslos und damit flexibel . Da ich Samstagvormittags arbeiten muss, würde sich der Sonntag besser anbieten. Start 10 Uhr bei mir ? Die Strecke hätte 118 km mit ca. 600 Hm in den Nordosten, viele Nebenstraßen und Wege, z.T. bekannt durch meine Motorradausfahrten, bischen deutsche Geschichte dabei.


----------



## coddatec (24. September 2015)

Ich klär das zuhause mal ab, wobei mit an- und abfahrt 140km ist schon ne ordentliche Hausnummer...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. September 2015)

Ähm, ich habe da was durcheinander gebracht...
Daniela hat am Sonntag Geburtstag, ich fahre mal lieber nicht mit


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. September 2015)

Hallo *Jens* und *Lars*, habe heute die Tour Richtung Osten unternommen . Die Strecke hatte 117 km mit ca. 630 Hm, ein ständiges auf- und ab; gegen Ende leider einen leichten Hungerast, aber nach 4:15 am Ziel bei 16-15°. Es war eine reizvolle Streckenführung auf überwiegend Nebenstrassen und aspaltierten Feldwegen,mit einer kurzen Schotterpassage , fahren wir nächstes Jahr mal gemeinsam. Lars bis morgen und mal sehen was die Beine sagen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. September 2015)

Hallo Martin,

ich dachte du wolltest die Strecke morgen fahren?
Fährst du das morgen nochmal, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden??


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. September 2015)

Hallo *Jens*, Lars wollte morgen nur 80 km fahren, da er ja noch 20 km An- u. Abreise hat. Wir fahren eine gekürzte Variante, halt nicht bis zur Aller. Mal sehen was meine Beine morgen sagen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. September 2015)

Ah ok


----------



## coddatec (26. September 2015)

Ja, ich hab gekniffen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. September 2015)

Quatsch, gekniffen, hat ja auch was mit Zeit zu tun!
Ich bin heute auch "nur" 81km gefahren.


----------



## coddatec (27. September 2015)

So, sind wieder zurück.
sehr schöne Runde, Martin .
Da ich in BS vorzeitig abgebogen bin, waren's 90km/400hm in 3:01.
Der Track wird auf jeden Fall in meine RR-Bibliothek Einzug halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. September 2015)

*Lars* hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht  und es freut mich, daß dir die Strecke gefallen hat, denn soviel Nebenstraßen ohne Mittelmarkierung und aspaltierte Feldwege findet man wohl selten am Stück. 30 Schnitt bei dem welligen Profil und der Ausfahrt von gestern hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß wir dies schaffen, hast aber schön im Wind gedrückt. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. September 2015)

Hallo, es ist bald wieder Mittwoch und nochmal bomben Wetter , das heißt der Elm ruft . *Jens* hat mir erlaubt, euch eine Ostelmtour anzubieten und das tue ich hiermit. Die Strecke hat 34 km mit ca. 400 Hm und ich glaube, so sind wir die Ostrunde in diesem Jahr noch nicht gefahren. Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Watzumerhäuschen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. September 2015)

Mittwoch schaffe ich leider noch nicht,  viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. September 2015)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Mittwoch schaffe ich leider noch nicht,  viel Spaß euch!


Pierre Du bist entschuldigt . Gute Besserung . Wir sehen uns Donnerstag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. September 2015)

Bin mit am Start


----------



## coddatec (28. September 2015)

Bin dabei.

Pierre, lass dich nicht unter kriegen, oder wie meine Oma immer sagte: Unkraut vergeht nicht.


----------



## marlinde (28. September 2015)

... ich fange diese woche vielleicht langsam wieder an. bin mittwoch daher noch nicht dabei ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. September 2015)

So der Hilfssheriff für die heutige Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück . Wir waren heute zu siebt und bis Kilometer 27 super durchgekommen, die Trails waren schön zu fahren und alle top dabeigewesen, doch dann hatte Lars ein kompletten Hinterreifenschaden, wobei sich die Decke mit einem schönen Knall verabschiedet hat. Dank an *Jens* und* Lars* für die kurze Laufeinlage mit Rad zurück, trotzdem ein 15er Schnitt.
Die Strecke sollten wir nächstes Jahr nochmal so fahren, denn der lange Singletrail Elmhochstraße mit 25 im Dunkel hat voll Bock gebracht. Jens tut mir Leid das wir euch da kurz verloren haben, denn ich habe nur die Lichter von Christian und Dirk gesehen und es lief so schön. Bis morgen in der Sauna und Krankenbesuch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2015)

Schon ok Martin!
Wie macht der Jens.......
Hat mir auch voll Bock gemacht
Jeep, Sauna immer gut, freu mich drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (30. September 2015)

Auch von mir ein großer Dank an Jens fürs aufteilen der Laufstrecke.

Warum krieg ich auf der mtb-news Seite eigentlich gerade Werbung von Schwalbe eingeblendet...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. Oktober 2015)

Moin, meld mich auch mal! Bin schon neidisch ist nicht so einfach nur gedanklich dabei zu sein!  Naja es gibt schlimmeres als eine  6-8 Wöchige Pause Beste Grüße vom Krankenbett


Lars Mantel geplatzt ? Hast nicht erst alles neu gemacht?


----------



## marlinde (1. Oktober 2015)

piere was ist denn bei dir kaputt?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bandscheibenvorfall L5 S1! Mit OP weil der rechte Fuß gelehmt war! Ist zwar immer noch aber wird besser


----------



## marlinde (1. Oktober 2015)

hört sich nicht gut an ...
... dann auf jeden fall gute besserung !!!


----------



## coddatec (1. Oktober 2015)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Lars Mantel geplatzt ? Hast nicht erst alles neu gemacht?


Ja, hab nachgesehen, den Mantel hab ich erst Ende Mai neu bestellt, also war der keine 4 Monate im Einsatz.
Werde mal sehen, ob ich den auf Garantie getauscht bekomme, sieht so aus, als ob die Karkasse an der Verklebung mit dem Kevlarring geplatzt ist. Ein Schnitt war dort jedenfalls nicht zu erkennen.

Lass Du Dich erstmal in Ruhe gesundpflegen, bevor Du wieder einsteigst. Nichts wäre ärgerlicher, als wegen 1, 2 Wochen zu frühem Sportwiedereinstieg Langzeitfolgen zu provozieren (hab ich leider im entfernteren Bekanntenkreis schon zweimal miterleben dürfen). Gerade im Winter mit kaltem Rücken...  und  lässt sich im Frühling immer noch.

PS: Verrate zuhause nicht, wie  die Krankenschwestern sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Oktober 2015)

Das sah im Wald schon so aus, als ob da was aufgeplatz ist!
Pierre, mehr als Lars geschrieben hat muss man nicht sagen, pass auf dich auf


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Oktober 2015)

So der Guide meldet sich von unserer Samstagtour zurück. Wir waren heute zu fünft , da das Krankenzimmer leider gut gefüllt ist ; nochmal gute Besserung Jungs. Alter, heute haben sich mich durch den Wald getrieben, gegen Ende war in meinen Beinen die Flasche leer . Der Elm war nochmal super zu fahren, top trocken und das Wetter ein Traum; 61 km mit ca. 800 Hm mit 16,5 Schnitt und das Hasenloch war nochmal fahrbar und alle im Sattel geblieben. Nächsten Mittwoch muss ich mal schauen, da wir Donnerstag sehr früh nach Mallorca starten, nochmal kurz, super. Paar Bilder sind es doch noch geworden, war am Berg heute mal Schließender. Schönes Wochenende euch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Oktober 2015)

Danke Martin, hat voll Bock gebracht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hi Hi,


ich habe uns eine kleine Trainingsrunde gebastelt!
29km mit rund 600hm, überwiegend Waldautobahn, wenigTrails und dafür kaum Schlamm.
Treffpunkt, Steinbruchparkplatz Evessen um 18 Uhr.
Schön wären Zusagen, damit ich nicht alleine am Treffpunkt bin.
Sollte es regnen fällt die Runde aus!

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Oktober 2015)

Bin nicht dabei! Schade! Aber lange lass ich mir das nicht entgehen!
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Oktober 2015)

*Jens* ich werde wohl auch am Mittwoch passen, denn mein Flieger geht am Donnerstag um 3:45 Richtung Malle . Wir sehen uns hoffentlich spätestens am 18.10.15 zu eine Braunschweigtour. Pierre wir sehen uns Ende nächster Woche zum Kaffee bei dir.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Oktober 2015)

Gern Martin! Schönen Urlaub euch! Mach nicht so viel ruh dich aus!


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Oktober 2015)

Nah zum Ausruhen fahre ich nicht nach Mallorca, dann kann ich auch zu Hause bleiben . Das Wetter dort ist leider nicht so beständig, auch mal Schauer dabei, aber um die 25°. Ich werde ruhige Ausfahrten mit der meiner Frau machen und paar Nachmittagsausfahrten nach Randa, Sant Salvador.


----------



## Magic-BS (6. Oktober 2015)

Bin morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## marlinde (6. Oktober 2015)

ich bin nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Jungs, ein sonniger Gruß von Mallorca, 24° , trocken, wolkig und strammer Wind . Ich habe heute zwei Touren unternommen ( 86 km 1300 Hm) auf vielen schönen Nebenstrassen ohne viel Verkehr und habe auch das Kloster Sant Salvador ( 530m ü.N.N.) besucht. Am Wochenende soll es ja auch nochmal bei euch gut werden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Oktober 2015)

In Braunschweig ist bomben Wetter und nach Wetterbericht auch morgen nur sonnig , halt etwas frischer als auf Mallorca  aber es scheint ihr steckt alle vor dem Ofen um euch aufzuwärmen. Nächstes Wochenende geht es wieder raus Jungs, um Braunschweig herum. Damit es euch ein wenig warm ums Herz wird, habe ich ein paar Mallorcaeindrücke auf meiner Profilseite festgehalten. Bis nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2015)

Schönen Urlaub Martin. 
Vorm Ofen liege ich natürlich nicht, kennst mich ja. 
Freue mich schon auf Sonntag.


----------



## schleppi (11. Oktober 2015)

@marlinde Schau mal Markus kennst Du das Loch?


----------



## marlinde (11. Oktober 2015)

.. ja, genau das war es


----------



## schleppi (11. Oktober 2015)

Das ist mein Abflug von gestern. 1. Abfahrt und gleich neben der Linie. Danach lief es dann. Ist halt auch ne Art wach zu werden.


----------



## marlinde (11. Oktober 2015)

... du hattest mehr glück dabei als ich !!!


----------



## schleppi (11. Oktober 2015)

Das meiste hat der Rückenpanzer von meiner weste abgefangen. Es gab noch nen leichten schlag in den Nacken aber die schmerzen waren 2 Abfahrten später dann auch weg. Deswegen nie ohne weste.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (12. Oktober 2015)

Moin moin liebe Tourenradler,

nach etwas längerer Abstinenz melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Leider habe ich noch immer nicht das nötige Kleingeld um mir neben meinem Downhill-Boliden ein vernünftiges Tourenrad zuzulegen - aber ich hab nicht vergessen wie nett alle waren (sind) und wie viel Spaß es mir gemacht hat.

Ich spare weiter fleißig, um spätestens im nächsten jahr wieder zu euch zu stoßen, um an meiner Kondition zu feilen.

Heute bin ich aber noch mit 2 weiteren Anliegen hier.

Zum Einen möchte ich hier in der Gruppe einen Thule Clip on High Fahrradträger für 2 Räder anbieten, damein Vater sich ein neues Auto zugelegt hat unddiesen nun nicht mehr montieren kann. Der Träger wurde ganze 2 mal benutzt, und 2013 neu für 217 Euro gekauft - Rechnung ist vorhanden. Geeignet für bis zu 2 Räder a 15 Kilogramm. Zustand ist neuwertig - montiert war das gute Stück an nem Golf 4 Variant, passt aber auch an alle weiteren Kombis.

Bei Interesse entweder unter 01704902646 oder über PN an mich herantreten. Preislich wird man sich schon einig.

Zum Zweiten bin  ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Sportmediziner im Raum Königslutter, Cremlingen, Braunschweig.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen guten Tipp.

Viele Grüße

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hi Matze,

den Träger kann ich nicht gebrauchen.
N Doc, haste Dich geschmissen?
Wenn es um Laktattest, Herzultraschal und Leistungsdiagnostig geht, kann ich Doc Herbst 
empfehlen, war bis 2010 Vereinsarzt vom VFL.
Orthopädische Sachen würde ich nur in Doc Schöders Hände legen, beste Knochenmann wo gibt.
Bei natürlich aus BS


----------



## Ottmar0815 (12. Oktober 2015)

Moin Jens,

hat mir wohl den meniskus zerlegt - ich hoffe nur ne Zerrung oder ähnliches.
Von daher nehm ich den Tipp zu DocSchöders sehr gerne an


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2015)

Er heißt nur Schöder, einfach google fragen.
Gute Besserung


----------



## schleppi (12. Oktober 2015)

Richte dich aber auf Wartezeit ein. Selbst ich als Stammgast muss etwas warten.


----------



## jojo46 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Matze, 
habe im April meinen Meniskus bei Anna Stift in Hannover richten lassen. Klare Empfehlung von mir, die brauchen aber Überweisung von einem Facharzt und MRT Aufnahmen. Verlange nach einem Termin beim Sportorthopäden. Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg!
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Ottmar0815 (12. Oktober 2015)

Danke schon einmal für die klasse Tipps und Genesungswünsche
Hoff das,es nich ganz so schlimm ist. Fahre zur Zeit mit Orthese, das funzt ganz gut, is aber keine Dauerlösung. Ich werd mal berichten. Falls jemand lust hat...am Sonntag gehts auf nach schulenberg

Grüße Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hi Hi,

sollte es morgen nicht regnen, holen wir die Runde von letzter Woche nach.
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Steinbruch Parkplatz in Evessen.
Bitte zusagen, damit ich weiß ob wer kommt.

LG
Jens


----------



## marlinde (13. Oktober 2015)

.. ich fliege donnerstag zum roten meer bin daher mittwochabend nicht dabei ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2015)

*Markus*, viel Spaß beim Tauchen im Roten Meer ; holts Du dir den Sommer auch nochmal zurück, dort wird die Wassertemperatur höher sein als die Lufttemperatur auf Mallorca.
Heute leider z.T. warmer Regen auf der Hausfraueninsel, aber man kann weiterhin kurz fahren, aber bei Figuera stand bei 14 % Gefälle mein Hinterrad quer und gerade noch so zum Stehen gekommen, war knapp. *Jens* leider muss ich für heute absagen, müsste ich mich auch erst auf eure Temperaturen umstellen, halt bis Sonntag. *Pierre* und Matze gute Besserung weiterhin.
Warmer Regen auf Mallorca.


----------



## x-c (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich bin bisher noch nicht mitgefahren, würde mich Eurer Runde aber gerne mal anschließen.
Geht das in Ordnung?
Ich komme aus Braunschweig und könnte, zumal der Heckträger gerade montiert ist, noch bis zu 2 Personen (und Räder) mitnehmen.
Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo *Claus*, super ein neues Gesicht . Schicke mir deine E-Mailadresse per PN an mich. Ich werde sie an Jens weiterleiten und Du wirst über den Verteiler über die nächste Ausfahrt informiert, da ich meine Sonntagsausfahrten nur über den Verteiler anbiete und Jens auch eine Einladung ins IBC setzt.


----------



## coddatec (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde morgen noch aussetzen, mich hatte die Woche die Rüsselpest erwischt und bevor die nicht ganz auskurriert ist, werde ich lieber ein wenig alleine in meinem Tempo in BS eine kleinere Runde drehen.


----------



## marlinde (13. Oktober 2015)

*martin* - vielen dank. bin eine woche auf dem boot auf der rote meer nordtour. habe meine gopro mit und hoffe auf viel longimanus da im oktober saison dafür ist ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Oktober 2015)

Longimanus? (Weißspitzen-Hochseehai)
Alter sprich deutsch, kennt doch keine Sau!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Oktober 2015)

.....will ja nicht wiecheiern, aber wir sind nur zu zweit heute und das Wetter
ist gelinde gesagt, oberscheiße!
Ich sage die Mittwochsrunde ab und verschiebe auf den nächten Mittwoch.


----------



## Edith L. (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte heute Nachmittag eigentlich in den Oderwald......es wurden dann aber nur 2 Std (!) Rolle nebst dem nachmittaglichen Fernsehprogramm! Ich weiß jetzt nicht was schlimmer war, die Rolle oder das TV-Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Oktober 2015)

*Edith L*.: *nur* 2 Stunden Rolle , Du bist ja voll leidenfähig, vor meinem MTB- Wintertraining gehörte dies auch zu meinem Pflichteinlagen, doch mehr als eine Stunde war da nicht drin, denn zum einen lief die Eieruhr gar nicht mehr voran und der See unter der Rolle wurde größer und das Handtuch war ein Schwamm. Bei dem Fernsehprogramm Mittags kann ich nichts zu sagen, schau zu wenig, aber Vormittags wäre es sicherlich schlimmer.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Oktober 2015)

Rolle, Spinnbike geht bei gar nicht
Das ist so dermaßen langweilig, da würde ich lieber im Regen radeln.
Ich gehe dann laufen und wenn es nicht regnet mit dem MTB in den Wald.
Respekt aber für 2 Std. Rolle


----------



## Edith L. (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab ja wirklich schon viel mitgemacht, aber wenn bei Regen noch Kälte um die 3-4 Grad dazu kommt, bleibe selbst ich mal im Haus.
Gehört aber schon eine Menge Frust/Wut/Wollen dazu jetzt schon die Rolle zu traktieren, aber immerhin dem inneren Schweinehund nicht nachgegeben!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Oktober 2015)

Schon klar, ich bin ja auch zu Hause glieben gestern.
Bin aber genug unterwegs, ein oder zwei Tage Pause stören da nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Oktober 2015)

So, da melde ich mich mal von unserer Sonntagsausfahrt zurück. Dank an meine Begleitung , wir waren heute zu viert, da ein Teil von uns im Urlaub ist, Gruß an Adolfo und Markus  und leider einige malade, gute Besserung Lars und Pierre. Unsere heutige Ausfahrt ging in den Nordosten von Braunschweig 48 km und nur 253 Hm, aber dies muss nichts heißen, denn einige Passagen, sage nur Schweinetrail und Wasserpassage, konnte man sich auf 500 m den Stecker ziehen und leider war es schlimmer als am Berg, denn da kann man langsamer fahren, dort blieb man stehen. Durch dem z.T. etwas cremigeren Untergrund, werde auch auf Rocket Ron hinten wechseln, blieb es bei einem 17,4er Schnitt. Fotos heute keine, hatte mit mir genug zu tun  und einem Endo knapp entkommen, habe mich sportiv vom Rad getrennt. Schönen Sonntag euch und dann hoffentlich Mittwoch und dann wieder in zwei Wochen.


----------



## jojo46 (18. Oktober 2015)

Danke an Martin für eine SAUgeile Runde. Bei diesem Untergrund braucht man keine Höhenmeter. Das Saubermachen hat sich heute richtig gelohnt. Die Bergziege ist jetzt wieder 2 kg leichter und glänzt geschmiert in der Ecke.
Gruß Eugen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Oktober 2015)

Auch von mir Dank an Martin!
War ne coole Runde und teilweise echt fordernd, das muss man erstmal machen. 
Ich sage nur Schweinetrails.....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hi hi,

die Mittwochsrunde steht an!
Wir werden die Winterrunde fahren, keine Trail und kein Schlamm.
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Lutterspring Parkplatz.
Sollte es regnen, könnte ich auch eine 10er Runde Laufen anbieten.
Kein Stresslauf 6er Tempo Waldautobahn im Elm mit Kopflampe.
Bitte fest zusagen, auch für den Lauf.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo *Jens*, wenn es die Arbeit zulässt bin ich dabei, denn nach meinem Urlaub weiß ich noch nicht, was mich erwartet . Die Wetteraussichten sind zur Zeit für Mittwoch noch nicht so einladend. Mit dem Laufen muss ich erstmal für mich wieder langsam beginnen, bis ggf. Mittwoch. Freut mich, dass euch die Sonntagsausfahrt gefallen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (19. Oktober 2015)

Solange es nicht schifft, bin ich mit dem Bike dabei. 
10km Laufen ist bei mir so nicht drin, da muss ich erstmal etwas Stützmuskulatur für das Knie antrainieren.

Wenns schifft, werde ich wohl eher eine Runde Schwimmen und Sauna gehen...


----------



## MTBFrischling (20. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
bin morgen auch dabei - allerdings nur falls wir mit dem Bike unterwegs sind. Fürs laufen kann ich mich nicht so wirklich begeistern.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

das Laufen soll nur eine Alternative sein, falls es regnet.
Momentan sind wir wohl zu viert und es soll nicht regnen, also steht MTB auf dem Programm.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Oktober 2015)

So, kurz die Mittwochsrunde zurückgemeldet.
Wir wollten eigentlich ruhig fahren heute, 1:52 kam dabei raus!
Rekord für die Winterrunde
Wir waren zu viert, Mike sorry für das Tempo

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Oktober 2015)

*Jens*, die Wintertour im Elm ist super; man kann über die Wintermonate schön die Kraftausdauer weiter trainieren, hat mit euch heute sehr viel Spaß gemacht und das Wetter hat gepasst.


----------



## coddatec (21. Oktober 2015)

Zum heutigen Temo sag ich nur:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (22. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
Jens, vielen Dank für die Tour. So wie Martin schon schrieb, ist die Runde bestimmt super für den Winter. Auf jeden Fall war das gestern ein Höllentempo auf den zweiten 15 Kilometern....mir haben die beiden Tempomacher da vorne auf jeden Fall den Stecker gezogen. Bis Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Oktober 2015)

Martin und ich sind schuldig, sorry
Weiß auch nicht warum wir auf der 2ten Hälfte etwas Alarm gemacht haben
Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hi Hi,

es soll bis Mittwoch trocken bleiben, also habe ich für Mittwoch ein paar Trails mit eingebaut.
Sollte nur weinig Schlamm bei sein!
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz im Reitlingstal bei der Gaststätte.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr.
26km mit rund 600hm hat die Strecke.

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2015)

*Jens*, bin natürlich am Start und wie Lars schon sagte " mit Gemütlichkeit". Gestern nochmal mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen, bischen Nebenstrassen u. -wege gefahren, wird wohl dass letzte mal gewesen sein für dieses Jahr; lang war trotzdem Pflicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2015)

Super Martin!
Zum RR konnte ich mich nicht motivieren. 
War im Elm MTB is voll ok. 
Ein paar Trails, frei Schnauze. Teilweise schön cremig.


----------



## DownundA (25. Oktober 2015)

Tach zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden... 
Wenn meine Beine mitmachen, bin ich Mittwoch mit am start. Bin heute mal den BS-Marathon gelaufen. Hat doch etwas Körner gekostet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hey, cool Henning!
Marathon schreibt seine eigenen Geschichten......


----------



## DownundA (25. Oktober 2015)

Recht hast du... 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Edith L. (25. Oktober 2015)

Bisher hat der "Regen/Feuchtigkeit" den Wegen noch nicht richtig zugesetzt, es sei denn die Hottehüs sind drüber. Das feuchte Laub kann aber schon recht tückisch sein, besonders wenn es noch eine nasse Wurzel darunter verbirgt.

Ich finde immer, dass das Training auf dem RR eigentlich demnächst erst beginnt und richtig sinnig wird, wenn es zu schlammig und dann u.a. dauerhaft zu Material mordend im Gelände wird. Bei Frost, Schnee oder kaltem Wind ist es dann mit dem MTB im Wald wieder "kuscheliger"!


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Oktober 2015)

... also wenn knappe Plusgraden angesagt sind, halte ich den kalten Wind auf den RR im Gesicht schon für brutal  und durch die höhere Geschwindigkeit ist die gefühlte Temperatur deutlich unangenehmer, trotz Thermoklamotten, also lieber MTB im Wald; aber Edith da scheinst Du abgehärteter zu sein als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß nicht welche Wege du meinst, die Trails im Elm die schnell schlammig werden, sind zur Zeit so schlammig, dass es keinen Spaß macht sie zu fahren. 

Mit dem RR sehe ich das so wie Martin, im Herbst und Winter habe ich da null Bock drauf.


----------



## Edith L. (26. Oktober 2015)

So böse "schlammig" klang deine Beschreibung für den Elm nicht. Tatsächlich schon so schlimm?
Mein Bericht bezog sich eher auf Erfahrung bezüglich der Trails im Westen von BS in den letzten Tagen. Da war ich überrascht, dass es bis auf ein paar "cremige" Stellen (die sind aber auch im Sommer durchaus immer feucht) doch noch recht "fest" war.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Oktober 2015)

*Edith* wenn dein Revier der Westen von Braunschweig ist, meinst Du damit den Timmerlaher Busch oder nordwestlich von Braunschweig den Pawelscherholz und Ölper Holz, denn die Durchfahren wir am Sonntag; also kein Matsch und wie sieht es mit Waldbruch aus  ?


----------



## Edith L. (26. Oktober 2015)

Was ist schon mein Revier? Ich fahre um BS und darüber hinaus eigentlich fast alles ab!

Zum Thema: Also vom Ölper- über Pawelsches und Lammer Holz sowie Timmerlaher Busch bis Geitelde etc kann man es noch (!) relativ und die Wege entsprechend kombiniert fliegen lassen. Klar sind jetzt immer schon ein paar Stellen Matsch und Schlier dabei. Da sich auf den Trails jetzt auch schon ansehnlich Blätter sammeln, sollte man aber die Konzentration nicht verlieren. Die Kenntnis über den Trail erspart natürlich manche nun versteckte Überraschung. Im südlichen Teil vom Timmerlaher ist schon manchmal ein schmieriger/schlammiger Fleck dabei. Um die umgefallen Bäume, soweit nicht bereits weggeräumt, haben sich schon erkennbar neue Wege gebildet. Spontan fällt mir in der Ecke aber eben echt nur die umgekrachte Buche im Ölper Holz ein. 
Die Verbindungsetappen zwischen den Spots sind auch noch nicht weich oder matschig.
Das ist der Stand vom späten Sonntag nachmittag.


----------



## coddatec (26. Oktober 2015)

Nun ja, Ölper und Lammer Holz ist mein Revier für kurze Ausflüge und die habe ich in den letzten drei Jahren nie wirklich schlammig erlebt.

Da ist der Boden im Elm durch die Mischung aus Lehmgrund mit einer Schicht erdigem Mutterboden überzogen schon deutlich schneller schlammig bis unfahrbar, wenn's rund ums Kanzlerfeld noch Pfurztrocken ist.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Oktober 2015)

*Edith*, dann werden die Trails wie heute in Querum sein, gut fahrbar.  Im Querumerforst wurde auch ein großer Teil des Windbruch entfernt und ich musste für die nächste Ausfahrt nur etwas Feinarbeit leisten; Kralenriede ist noch eine kleine Baustelle.
*Lars*, morgen am Start, würde mich freuen, wegen der Gemütlichkeit.


----------



## coddatec (26. Oktober 2015)

Leider nicht, Martin, ich bin am Mittwoch / Donnerstag in FFM auf Dienstreise.


----------



## DownundA (28. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ich kann heute aus terminlichen Gründen leider nicht an der Ausfahrt teilnehmen. Die nächsten zwei Wochen sieht es auch eher mau aus, da mein Körper zwei neue Kriegsbemalungen bekommt! Euch viel Spaß. 

Ist von euch jemand beim diesjährigen Elm Halbmarathon dabei? 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2015)

Schade!
Wieso zwei Wochen Pause wegen Tattoo?
Elm HM hatte ich vor, wird aber Kurzfristig entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownundA (28. Oktober 2015)

Habe am Freitag ein Termin beim Künstler und nächste Woche auch noch ein Termin! 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich mache immer nur einen Tag Pause. 
Das reicht locker.


----------



## coddatec (28. Oktober 2015)

Jens, wenn Du mehr als zwei Tage Pause machen würdest, dann könntest Du ja auch gar keinen Sport mehr treiben


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2015)

....ertappt


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Oktober 2015)

Lars check mal deine email und SMS!


----------



## DownundA (28. Oktober 2015)

Letztes Mal hat sich meine Armbeuge hart entzündet! Dieses war wohl den heißen Temperaturen und mein geschwitze geschuldet. Will diesmal erstmal abwarten... 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2015)

Abkleben Hennig. 
Dein Schweiß entzündet sich nicht. Tattoo Man unsauber oder Schmutz. Am besten funzt das Pflaster was ich dir gezeigt habe.


----------



## coddatec (28. Oktober 2015)

Pierre, hab Dir doch längst geantwortet...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2015)

So kurz die Mittwochsrunde zurückgemeldet
Wir waren zu dritt, 26km 630hm knapp 13er Schnitt.
Sehr saftiger Boden, selbst auf den Waldautobahnen.
Mit hat es aber Spaß gemacht, war die letzte Trailrunde für diese Saison.
Ab jetzt nur noch Winterrunde

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Oktober 2015)

*Jens*, war nochmal eine schöne Abschlußrunde in diesem Jahr, die Trails fand ich z.T. trockener als die Waldwege. Die Orientierung bei Kilometer 19 hat kurz ausgesetzt; im Dunkeln sieht es doch anders aus. Bennet, super gefahren, mit ca. 40 km An- u. Abfahrt. Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich leider nicht am Start, da ich auf dem Konzert von Simply Red bin. Bis Sonntag, bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## Edith L. (29. Oktober 2015)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *.....* dann werden die Trails wie heute in Querum sein, gut fahrbar.


Gestern noch eine Runde durchs Revier getrailt. Die Wege sind eigentlich wieder trocken. Jetzt raschelt dafür das gefallene Laub nochmal ein bisschen mehr. Das ist aber sicher bald wieder durch die Gassigeher "rausgeräumt". Und in Geitelde liegt noch ein Baum quer auf der Ostseite. Hat sich aber auch schon einige Meter vorher ein kleiner neuer Weg linksseitig (aus Richtung Rüningen) gebildet. Diesmal hab ich den Abzweig noch rechtzeitig erwischt  . Immer wieder interessant, wie sich so mancher Weg über die Jahre verändert.
Bin mal gespannt, ob die verbliebenen Baumleichen in der anstehenden Baum-umleg-Saison weggeräumt werden. Ein anderer Weg ist über das Jahr aufgrund so einer Absperrung heftig mit Brombeerranken zugewachsen. Hoffentlich muss man den nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Oktober 2015)

*Edith*, dass sich der Zustand der Trails laufend endet ist leider manchmal ärgerlich, aber es kommen ja auch manchmal neue dazu. Da ich schon eine gut sortierte Trailbibliothek habe und manche Streckenabschnitte im Rahmen der Ausfahrten nur einmal im Jahr befähre, ist man schon oft überrascht wie sich die Trails ändern und manche sind auch nur zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten fahrbar; halt oft Überraschung was ein erwartet. *Jens* zur Zeit sind wir zu acht, für November top.


----------



## jojo46 (30. Oktober 2015)

Hi Martin,
bin Sonntag auch dabei.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2015)

Moin in die Runde

Henning, werde den HM im Elm wohl laufen


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter für Sonntag; eine kleine Treffpunktänderung, wir treffen uns direkt am Parkplatz Rote Wiese an der Salzdahlumer Strasse. Am Sonntag um 8:30 findet eine Laufveranstaltung " Rund um Braunschweig" vom MTV statt , deshalb wird es keine Parkplätze am Sportplatz mehr geben. Da wir entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn starten und die Trails mitnehmen, werden wir hoffentlich die Läufer nur von der Ferne sehen.


----------



## schleppi (31. Oktober 2015)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß Sonntag, meine Saison ist wohl zu Ende. Martin wir werden uns wohl auch ein paar Tage nicht in der Firma sehen, lass es dir gut gehen, bis in 3 Wochen oder so mal wieder. Nächste Woche ruft dann für mich das KH2 in der Salzdahlumer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2015)

Danke Florian und Dir gute Besserung und ich hoffe es ist nichts ernstes, näheres höre ich ja Dienstag.


----------



## schleppi (31. Oktober 2015)

Ne relativ harmlos. Leistenbruch links, laut Arzt sind es 2 Risse, ich warte einfach mal ab was die im KH dazu sagen. Bin am Wochenende jetzt auch noch am arbeiten. Ich kann dir ja nächste Woche schreiben wenn ich näheres weiß. Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2015)

Gute Besserung Florian!
Wäre cool wenn du überhaupt mal auftauchen könntest, sind noch nie zusammen geradelt!?


----------



## schleppi (31. Oktober 2015)

Danke Jens, ja Asche auf mein Haupt . Ich war etwas dolle Bike Park fokussiert dieses Jahr. War irgendwie mehr Berg ab als Touren usw. Ich gelobe aber Besserung. Ich verkaufe jetzt mein Hardtail (hängt sowieso nur in der Garage) und will mir dann nen Tourenfully zulegen damit auch wieder entspannte Touren mit meinem Rücken möglich sind. Mit dem Scott ist Touren fahren nicht ganz so der Brüller zumindest auf längeren Strecken mit relativ viel Berg auf Anteil, es ist halt mehr für Berg ab gebaut. Damit werde ich das Tempo wohl leider nicht mithalten können. Für nächstes Jahr ist die Planung 50% Touren und 50% Bike Park bzw Deister.


----------



## coddatec (1. November 2015)

Im Deister kann man auch schöne Touren fahren...


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2015)

So wir sind zurück. Heute war mal wieder ein Tag wo alles gepasst hat; bomben Wetter, alle Trails super fahrbar, keinen verloren und ich glaube alle hatten ihren Spaß. *Jens*, danke für deine Unterstützung, denn nur mit deiner Hilfe haben wir alle ( 17 Mann) zusammengehalten, bei einem ordentlichen Speed; sehr ausgeglichenes Niveau . Für die Strecke von 44 km mit ca. 180 Hm und einen Trail- und Wiesenweganteil von ca. 14 km haben wir 2:28 gebraucht. Mir hat es gefallen, ggf. in zwei Wochen. Bilder der Ausfahrt seht ihr auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Magic-BS (2. November 2015)

Nach langer Ruhephase mal ein Hallo in die Runde. 
Ich werde in diesem Jahr an keiner Mittwochsrunde mehr teilnehmen. Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune sieht man sich bei einer Sonntagsausfahrt.


----------



## jojo46 (2. November 2015)

Danke an Martin für eine tolle Runde. Jetzt kann ich den Schilf-Trail auf meiner Liste abhacken
und Speichenbruch 


Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. November 2015)

Stimmt Eugen, so langsam hast du auch alles mal mitgemacht was Martin so zu bieten hat
Das Beste waren aber die Schweinetrails und die Schlammpassage vor zwei Wochen

Kein Ding Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (2. November 2015)

So wie befürchtet Saison vorbei. In 2 Wochen geht es unters Messer und dann 6-8 Wochen Pause. Also Jens wir verschieben das dann mal ins nächste Jahr


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2015)

*Florian*, dann mal gute Besserung und sei bald wieder fit und sei nicht so traurig, denn bis zum Saisonbeginn 2016 ist ja noch Zeit.
*Eugen* freut mich dass ich Dir Braunschweig etwas näher bringen konnte und Du Neuland betreten konntest , bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt.
*Jens*, die Schweintrails und Wasserdurchfahrt waren schon krass und da war ich auch am Limit; geht ein 29er besser durch.


----------



## Moga (3. November 2015)

Morgen  gibts wieder die Winterrunde.  Ich springe für Jens und Martin ein. Treffen ist um 18 Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring.
Es werden ca. 30km und 700hm.


----------



## coddatec (3. November 2015)

Bevor sich keiner mehr meldet, ich bin mit dabei, notfalls sind wir eben nur zu zweit.


----------



## Moga (3. November 2015)

Super! Dann bis morgen .


----------



## tippman (4. November 2015)

So, die Herrschaften, wollte mal abklopfen wie denn das Interesse an einer Mountainbiketour unter Tage im Bergwerk Sondershausen ist.
http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.com/index.php?id=30
Termine für dieses Jahr sind schon ausgebucht. Nächstes Jahr im Februar und März gibt es aber noch freie Plätze. Ist noch ne Weile hin, ich weiß. Falls aber Interesse da ist, würde ich mich auch um die Orga kümmern. Hab das vor 10 Jahren schon mal gemacht, ist ganz cool und mal was anderes.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (4. November 2015)

Die Mittwochsgruppe meldet sich zurück.
Wir waren zu dritt unterwegs, Bennet, Eugen und meine Wenigkeit. Danke nochmal auf diesen Weg an Bennet für die Übernahme der Tour. 

Nachdem wir es ja vor zwei Wochen schon gemütlich angehen lassen haben, dachten wir diesmal, das längeres rumgefahre im Wald sich auch kürzer halten lässt.
Daher waren wir heute schon nach 1:48h wieder am Parkplatz.


----------



## jojo46 (4. November 2015)

Melde mich auch zurück. Tempo war sportlich, aber da geht noch was. Danke an Bennet für die Führung und bis Sonntag.
@ Sebastian: verstehe ich es richtig, dass man 2 Stunden lang eine 1,2km lange Runde fährt? Hier mal andere Alternative: http://www.touren-harz.de/mtb-touren/info-erlebnis-touren/untertagetour. Ist teuerer, kriegt man aber auch etwas mehr geboten und es ist bald Weihnachten, wäre doch perfekter Geschenk für einen MTB-Fahrer...

Gruß Eugen


----------



## Moga (4. November 2015)

Auch von mir eine kurze  Rückmeldung.  Super Tour  und echt ein gutes Tempo! Hat echt Spaß gemacht! 

Knapp 16er Schnitt ist bei der Runde nicht  ohne!

Nächste Runde dann vielleicht  wieder gemütlich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. November 2015)

Moin,

ich kenne den Schacht in Sondershausen vom Kristalllauf.
Das ist eine rund 11km lange Strecke, die in 2 Runden gelaufen wird.
Mit dem MTB bestimmt cool, etwas tricky weil rutschig auf dem Salz und zum teil sehr steile Rampen.
Warum aber 2 St. auf 1-1,2km?
Oder meinen hm, das könnte passen.

@ Eugen	  
Das hört sich auch gut an
Wenn wer mitkommt, würde ich sofort ja sagen


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. November 2015)

coddatec schrieb:


> Die Mittwochsgruppe meldet sich zurück.
> Wir waren zu dritt unterwegs, Bennet, Eugen und meine Wenigkeit. Danke nochmal auf diesen Weg an Bennet für die Übernahme der Tour.
> 
> Nachdem wir es ja vor zwei Wochen schon gemütlich angehen lassen haben, dachten wir diesmal, das längeres rumgefahre im Wald sich auch kürzer halten lässt.
> Daher waren wir heute schon nach 1:48h wieder am Parkplatz.


 
*Bennet,Eugen* und *Lars*, ich hatte es mir schon bald gedacht, das Wetter war ja super, "ich versuche es mal mit Gemütlichkeit", daß ihr die letzte Zeit geknackt habt ; doch ich hoffe nächsten Mittwoch wollen wir nicht noch einen drauf legen  auch wenn ich dann mit dem Hardtail fahre, wollte ich mich mal unterhalten und nicht immer auf meinen Puls schauen. Ich bin gestern auch noch vor dem Konzert meine Sprintstrecke in kurz gefahren; gestartet bei 18° und zu Hause bei 13°, doch gefühlt an den Armen 0°, war jetzt auf jeden Fall das letzte mal in kurz und RR.
*Jens* durchs Salzbergwerk fahren, dann können wir uns ja auch im Dunkeln in Bad Salzdetfurth treffen und rund ums Gradierwerk fahren, denn die Kurgäste liegen in der Falle und wir atmen die frische Luft dort ein; Luftkurort.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. November 2015)

Martin, warum nicht, ich würde mich da ganz auf Dich verlassen
Untertage ist aber schon was anderes, zumindest beim Laufen war das echt anstrengend.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. November 2015)

*Jens*, das glaube ich dir , es wird wohl Untertage etwas wärmer sein als an der frischen Luft und ums Gradierwerk, auf Holzboden und Nässe wären Spikes nötig, um Bodenkontakt zu vermeiden; war nur Spaß. Bis nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. November 2015)

ich hatte mich schon gefreut......


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. November 2015)

Ich will auch......


----------



## tippman (5. November 2015)

Jo, also das mit Sondershausen war auch nur ein Bsp. Ich bin damals eine recht große Runde gefahren, die ca. 2h gedauert hat. Weitere Möglichkeiten nebst Sondershausen und Nordhausen sind gerne willkommen. Wäre super, wenn sich ein paar Leute zusammenfinden. Ja, es kostet Geld, und ja man muss da auch hinfahren. Aber es ist mal was anderes und man macht es auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. November 2015)

Sebastian, ich bin dabei!


----------



## coddatec (5. November 2015)

Ich finde die Idee auch gut und wenn's nicht eine 1,2km Runde ist, die 15 mal gefahren wird, wäre ich wohl auch dabei...


----------



## _LB_ (5. November 2015)

Da würde ich mich auch mal einklinken! Hört sich spannend an. Auch wenn man sich bis dahin eine vernünftige Flutlicht-Beleuchtung zulegen müsste. Oder sind die Schächte ausgeleuchtet?

Edit: Bei der einen Tour gibts ja sogar eine Beleuchtung umsonst. Nicht schlecht...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. November 2015)

Bin dabei wenn ich fit bin


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. November 2015)

Pierre, fit bist du, nur nicht gesund!
Wie schätzt du ein ab wann du halbwegs vernünftig radeln kannst?


----------



## tippman (6. November 2015)

Macht eigentlich noch wer beim MTB News Winterpokal mit?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. November 2015)

Ich nicht, werde aber gerne beobachten was du so treibst


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. November 2015)

Nah Jungs, das Wetter ist ja wohl ein Traum, 18° im November und trocken . Ich war heute nochmal eine Runde mit dem RR unterwegs, unten ging kurz, oben lang, denn bei 50 km/h hat man den Fahrwind kurz gemerkt, aber nach meinen Aufzeichnung 2004, dass letzte mal im November RR gefahren, so könnte es bleiben, denn Schnee braucht man nur in den Bergen. *Jens*, Mittwoch sieht es auch noch gut aus 10-15°, Sonntag ist noch offen, aber Plusgrade.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. November 2015)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Bin dabei wenn ich fit bin


*Pierre* bist Du  und nach der Trainingswoche im März bist Du wieder der Alte . Montag zum Kaffee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. November 2015)

Moin,

ihr denkt an Winterrunde am Mittwoch!
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Lutterspring.
Bitte zusagen!!

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (9. November 2015)

Ab Mittwochmittag soll's bis Donnerstagabend von oben trocken sein, bin also mit dabei.
Die 1:45h müssen noch geknackt werden, oder Bennet??


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. November 2015)

*Jens* bin natürlich auch am Start.


coddatec schrieb:


> Die 1:45h müssen noch geknackt werden, oder Bennet??


*Lars* ich hoffe das war ein Witz , ich muss im Juni fit sein und nicht im Februar. Ich hoffe mal etwas lockerer.

Ich war heute für euch ein bischen Neuland erkunden und habe neue Sachen gefunden, die auf der Karte nicht eingezeichnet sind. Es waren paar leckere Trails dabei, leider auch eine kurze Leidensstrecke (650m). Ich sag nur Wasserpassage . Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## coddatec (9. November 2015)

*Martin*, das war natürlich etwas ironisch gemeint, wollen ja niemanden bei der Winterrunde verschrecken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. November 2015)

*Lars*, das erfreut mich. *Markus*, was ist mit Dir, Schlüsselbein ist ja wohl verheilt; warst doch bei den Winterrunden auch oft am Start. *Bennet* wie schaut es bei Dir aus.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. November 2015)

Genau Martin, was los mit Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (10. November 2015)

Also bei einer UTT wäre ich auch sofort dabei.


----------



## Moga (10. November 2015)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. November 2015)

Ähm, was'n UTT?


----------



## ThomasBS (10. November 2015)

Ich tippe mal auf Unter Tage Tour. Immerhin geht es doch um die Möglichkeit in einem Bergwerk zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. November 2015)

Ah ok, darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen!?


----------



## jojo46 (11. November 2015)

Hi,
habe Veranstalter angeschrieben bezüglich 1200m Runde  UTT in Sondershausen. Hier die Antwort:

Hallo 

die Strecke ist so. Aber wir versuchen die Strecke für die Gäste attraktiver zu machen und fahren diese Strecke  verschiedenartig mit Anfahrt der Highlights unter Tage.


Mit freundlichem Glück auf!


EBBG GmbH 

Schachtstraße 20

99706 Sondershausen

üKonzert Band Keimzeit: verschoben auf den 30.01.2016

üSimon & Garfunkel revival am 19.12.2015

Sichern Sie sich rechtzeitig Eintrittskarten



www.erlebnisbergwerk.com


Aus technischen Gründen möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass für Personen mit körperlichen Behinderungen die Einfahrt nicht uneingeschränkt möglich ist. 


*aktuelle Öffnungszeiten: *

Mo-Ruhetag; Di-Fr 11+14 Uhr; Sa 10+14 Uhr; So 11 Uhr


Erlebnisbergwerk-Betreibergesellschaft mbH

Geschäftsführer: Johann-Christian Schmiereck

HRB 404613  Amtsgericht Jena; Ust-Nr. 157/125/19409

*Bitte beachten Sie unsere AGB´s unter www.erlebnisbergwerk.com.*



*An:* info <[email protected]>
*Betreff:* Radtour unter Tage


Hallo,

ich möchte nachfragen ob man wirklich auf einer 1000-1200 meter langen Runde 2 Stunden fährt?



"Die Radtouren unter Tage und die Benutzung des eigenen Fahrrades incl. Helm erfolgen auf eigene Gefahr.

- Fahrradtouren für Personen *ab 16 Jahre.*

- Guter Gesundheitszustand

- Festes Schuhwerk

- gesunde Einstellung zum Fahrradfahren in Hohlräumen

Um das Unter-Tage-Flair genießen zu können, bieten wir Ihnen einen Rundkurs mit einer Länge von 
*ca. 1000 – 1200 m* an. Sie werden selbstverständlich von den Guides geführt und könnten auch Ihr 
eigenes Fahrrad mitnehmen."


Gruß Eugen


----------



## Magic-BS (11. November 2015)

Jep UTT steht für Untertagetour.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. November 2015)

Die Mittwochs Winterrunde meldet sich zurück!
Der harte Kern war heute unter sich, wir waren zu viert und hatte eine ruhige Trainingsrunde. 
Wir haben die ganze Zeit geplaudert und hatten wirklich Spaß.
Gerne immer so!
Kann ich nur empfehlen, das ist eine gutes Training im Winter!

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (11. November 2015)

Jepp, war eine schöne Plauderrunde.

Vermisst jemand von euch ein Paar Roeckl Handschuhe vom Autodach ? Hab in der Nähe des Parkplatzausgangs welche aufgesammelt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. November 2015)

*Lars*, super. Ich hatte gedacht ich muss mir neue kaufen, hatte sie auf Dach gelegt. Danke nochmal.
Die Trainingsrunde hat wieder Spaß gemacht und diesmal schönes Grundlagentraining und die Strecke bietet sich dafür super an. *Jens* wir sehen uns Sonntag; *Lars* und *Bennet* bis nächsten Mittwoch. Das Wetter war wieder super, bei 12,5 ° gestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (12. November 2015)

*Martin*, ich hätte ja drauf gewettet, dass die von Jens sind .
Reicht es Dir, wenn ich die am nächsten Mittwoch mit zur Tour mitbringe?


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. November 2015)

Hallo* Lars*, mit Mittwoch reicht.


coddatec schrieb:


> *Martin*, ich hätte ja drauf gewettet, dass die von Jens sind .


*Lars* ohne Witz; als ich die Handschuhe im Dunkeln aufs Dach gelegt habe, denke ich noch," nicht vergessen, sonst mache ich den Jens" und ich kanns noch besser.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. November 2015)

Leider ist der Yesvember vorbei  und der November ist da . Die Sonntagsausfahrt ist sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen und ich hoffe Mittwoch haben wir mehr Glück; wir wären trotz der Jahreszeit zu siebt am Start gewesen .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. November 2015)

Lars, sehr gut dein Avatar!

Moin,

morgen ist Mittwoch und die Winterrunde steht an.
Das Wetter soll laut Wetter App morgen Abend trocken sein.
Also 18 Uhr Lutterspring 30km 700hm, ruhiges Trainingstempo .
Wie immer bitte zusagen.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## coddatec (17. November 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. November 2015)

Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet, bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. November 2015)

Kurz die Winterrunde zurückgemeldet
Wie immer 30km mit 700hm, die wir zu dritt bestritten haben. 
Wieder in einem ruhigem Tempo, 2:10 Std. haben wir gebraucht, völlig entspannt!
Gutes Training, kann ich nur empfehlen, hält einigermaßen fit und macht Spaß. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. November 2015)

*Jens* und *Lars* hat wieder Spaß gemacht, es ist wirklich eine schöne Winterrunde und man fängt im Frühjahr definitiv nicht bei Null an. Nächsten Mittwoch könnte man gegebenfalls eine Winterrunde um Waggum machen, habe am Montag mal eine zusammengestellt.


----------



## coddatec (19. November 2015)

*Martin*, Winterrunde rund um Waggum klingt gut, hab nächste Woche Urlaub und könnte dann mit dem Radl anreisen und das Auto stehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2015)

*Lars*, wenn Jens seine Mittwochsrunde mal aussetzt, können wir es so machen. Die kurze Strecke hat 28 km mit überwiegend Trailanteil, aber lies sich am Montag trotz der Regentage gut fahren und die Wasserpassagen waren nur sehr kurz.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. November 2015)

Martin, hab ja gesagt, dass ich eine Alternative sehr gut finde!
Gerne komme ich zu Euch zum radeln
Lars kann uns ja auch ne Alternative basteln. Ein bisschen Abwechslung ist doch gut.
Bei Pierre is auch gut, aber der verfährt sich ja schon in der Jüdelstaße
Ich bastel mal was bei Pierre und Chrissi


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. November 2015)

OK , nächsten Mittwoch Waggum. Einladung mit Treffpunkt nächste Woche. Ich werde Montag die Strecke nochmal abfahren und ggf. von Fallholz gefreien.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. November 2015)

So wir sind zurück, bei Sonnenschein und Schneeregen gefahren. Der Harte Kern hat sich heute leider einen lauen gemacht; entschuldigt ist unser Krankenlager Pierre und Christian, gute Besserung noch und Jens weil er gestern den " nichts ist verboten Tag hatte".
Wir waren heute zu fünft und das Jungvolk hat wieder von mir alles abverlangt und bei dem Boden, von den 36 km fast 70% Trailanteil, war es kein Zuckerschlecken. Ich hoffe alle sind auf ihre Kosten gekommen. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Edith L. (22. November 2015)

Das war doch sicherlich heute ein Material mordendes und wasserverdrängendes Trailsurfen, oder?
Dann mal schön das Bike trockenlegen und die Kette schmieren! 

Sind nach den letzten Tagen die (BS-)Tails schon tiefgründig aufgeweicht oder besteht noch Hoffnung auf ein Abtrocknen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. November 2015)

*Edith*, da hast Du wohl recht, der Antriebsstrang wird schon am stärkesten maltretiert, aber mein Hardtail steht überholt bereit und das Fully wird aufgearbeitet. Die Kette hat 1900 km runter und ist nach der Lehre fast am Ende. Ich hoffe die Kassette ist noch zu gebrauchen. 
Wir waren heute im Lechlumer Holz, da waren die Trails auf langer Strecke schon krass; im Mascheroder Holz waren die Trails eher partiell sehr matschig und die Reifen hatten schon gut Schlupf. Kostet sehr viel Kraft und schlimmer als bergauf, da kann man mal Druck vom Pedal nehmen, heute leider nicht. Ich werde morgen Waggum testen für Mittwoch, werden wir z.T. Land unter haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. November 2015)

Wenn alles klappt Martin, komme ich morgen mit!
Dann können wir mal etwas Windbruch beseitigen.


----------



## coddatec (22. November 2015)

Morgen von ich zwar nicht mit dabei, aber ich bin schon auf die Tour am Mittwoch gespannt. Am besten reserviere ich schon mal eine Waschbox für den Tourabschluss.


----------



## Edith L. (22. November 2015)

Danke für die Infos! Im Lechlumer und Mascherode geht es -wenn es trocken ist- ja immer zur Sache. 
Dort und um BS haben wir eigentlich fast überwiegend immer Lehmuntergrund. Der hält das Wasser oft erstmal recht lange nur auf der Oberfläche bevor er dann aber irgendwann selbst weich(klebrig und damit unangenehm wird. Das Laub ist auch noch nicht rausgefahren und das Wetter soll nächste Woche erstmal übel bleiben. Muss ich mir jetzt wohl doch mal das gröbere Profil aufziehen. Mit einem Fully würde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr rumfahren, fahre aber eh meistens das (unempfindlichere) Hardtail.

Ihr fahrt am Wochenende (Sonntags?) immer am Vormittag, oder?


----------



## marcel_wob (22. November 2015)

Ich kann heute vom Elm berichten: Definitiv zu viel Matsch für meinen Geschmack.  
Kleinster Gang, schweineschwer zu treten und ständig am Durchdrehen.

Ich glaube die Saison ist jetzt endgültig vorbei dieses Jahr..  :-( 

Nächste Woche geht es in die Heide, da ist es hoffentlich trockener...


----------



## Edith L. (22. November 2015)

Heute (!) im Elm? Respekt!
Da muss Dir doch das Wasser trotz Kalkgestein schon entgegengekommen sein?


----------



## coddatec (22. November 2015)

Seid ihr Männer oder Schafe?










Määäh


----------



## marcel_wob (22. November 2015)

Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.  
Kostet halt reichlich Körner sich durch den Dreck zu wühlen... Aber kein Grund zum Jammern.  War geil.


----------



## Edith L. (22. November 2015)

@coddatec
In Deinem zarten Alter lasse ich "Määäh" nicht gelten!




marcel_wob schrieb:


> Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.
> Kostet halt reichlich Körner sich durch den Dreck zu wühlen... Aber kein Grund zum Jammern.  War geil.



Keine Frage!

Btw:Hier mal ein kleines Assesoire, welches manchmal schon als Vintage verschrien ist, aber selbst heutige Steuersätze noch zuverlässig vor Spritzwasserbeschuß schützt. Fürs Wintertraining eigentlich unverzichtbar.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...seal-steuersatzschutz-schwarz-25385/wg_id-491


----------



## marcel_wob (22. November 2015)

Stimmt,  früher hatte ich so n Ding auch am Rad...
Naja, bei so nem Dreck wie heute ist nicht nur der Steuersatz schutzbedürftig...


----------



## Edith L. (22. November 2015)

Mit einer Rohloff biste dafür Schlechtwetter geeignet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. November 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt Martin, komme ich morgen mit!
> Dann können wir mal etwas Windbruch beseitigen.


*Jens* würde mich freuen, auf der kurzen Strecke sind zwei dicke Modelle, sind mit meinem 17er Schwert schwer zu knacken. Melde mich morgen.


Edith L. schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt am Wochenende (Sonntags?) immer am Vormittag, oder?


*Edith* wir starten jeden zweiten Sonntag um 9 Uhr, da einige Familie haben und so der Sonntag nicht komplett verplant ist.

Zum Thema Dreck, kann ich nur sagen; nach der Saison komplett zerlegen und ggf. Teile erneuern, auch wenn ich beim Fully die höchste Dichtigkeitklasse bei den Lagern verbaut habe (2RSH) sind auch die vergänglich und der Freilauf abhängig was für ein Bauprinzip braucht regelmäßig Wartung.


----------



## coddatec (22. November 2015)

Edith, ich weiß nicht, woher du mein alter zu kennen meinst, denn soweit ich mich erinner, sind wir noch nicht zusammen gefahren.

Diese Lizzard Skins Verhüterli hab ich übrigens Mitte der Neunziger schon entsorgt. Da sammelt sich nur der Dreck drin und schmirgelt so langsam alles drunter kaputt.


----------



## marcel_wob (23. November 2015)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Mit einer Rohloff biste dafür Schlechtwetter geeignet!


Mit der Hauptgrund,  warum ich fast nur noch mit dem Rad unterwegs bin und das andere in der Garage verstaubt..


----------



## Edith L. (23. November 2015)

coddatec schrieb:


> Edith, ich weiß nicht, woher du mein alter zu kennen meinst, denn soweit ich mich erinner, sind wir noch nicht zusammen gefahren.
> 
> Diese Lizzard Skins Verhüterli hab ich übrigens Mitte der Neunziger schon entsorgt. Da sammelt sich nur der Dreck drin und schmirgelt so langsam alles drunter kaputt.



Stimmt, kommt vllt noch. 
Sonntagmorgen ist mir aber gerade der Familie zu Liebe zu früh und Nightrides kann ich ausweichen. 
Nach den zahlreichen Bildern schätze ich Dich auf etwa Mitte 30.

Die Lizzard kann man aber auch waschen. Man sollte sie nicht auf die Gabelkrone überlappend montieren, sondern so, dass sie um den unteren Lenkkopf greifen und das Lager abdecken. Dann scheuert da auch nüscht. Fett drunter oder einölen und gut ist. 

Nun aber zuviel offtopic


----------



## coddatec (23. November 2015)

Ok, ich verstehe...

Während andere die Saison für beendet erklären, Dir aufgrund persönlichem befindenden und Familie der Sonntag zu früh und der Mittwoch zu dunkel ist, ist es mir (alleine aufgrund meines von dir geschätzten Alters) zu erwarten, den Winter sonntags früh morgens und mittwochs im dunkeln durchzufahren, da mit mir Job und Kindern zuhause keine zeitlichen Alternativen zur Verfügung stehen.

Nur das du nicht meinst, es hatte was mit dir zu tun: natürlich werde ich den Winter durchfahren, denn die Jungs und Mädels in der Runde sind einfach eine geile Truppe.


----------



## Edith L. (23. November 2015)

Komm gerade nicht mit! Worum gehts doch gleich noch genau?

Egal, gerade ein Päckchen mit neuen feinen Biketeilen ins Büro erhalten! Muss erstmal auspacken!


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. November 2015)

So bin heute die Mittwochsstrecke abgefahren und etwas Kleinholz beseitigt, nur noch zwei Tragepassagen, etwas größeres Kaliber; Jens mit 50er Schwert kein Problem . Die Strecke habe ich etwas gekürzt und ein wenig mehr Schotter eingebaut. Die Nachtausfahrt hat 27 km mit ca. 120 Hm und 50 % Trail- u. Wiesenpfade ( ca. 2 Stunden), aber alles fahrbar, kurze Matschpassagen mit Kette links sind aber dabei. Wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr in Waggum am Feuerbrunnen ( 52°19'33.65"N 10°33'32.61"E ). Ganz sauber blieb mein Rad auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. November 2015)

Schade Martin, den Termin hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. 
Jetzt habe ich Feierabend!
Edith, warst du überhaupt schon mal mit?
Bist du eher in meinem Alter?
Sorry, jetzt bin ich aber doch neugierig geworden


----------



## Edith L. (23. November 2015)

Wir kennen uns nicht, bin auch nicht im Verteiler, sondern lese hier seit Kurzem eher erst mit. Vllt ergibt sich mal eine Gelegenheit zum gemeinsamen Biken.
Und herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich an dieser Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. November 2015)

So wir sind von der Nordtour zurück. Jens hast gefehlt . Dir gute Besserung .
Besten Dank an meine heutigen Mitstreiter für die rege Beteiligung . Mit 7 Leuten durch die Nacht zu cruisen macht schon Spaß und niemand verloren gegangen, bei dem zügigen Tempo. Der Untergrund war schon saftig, aber alles noch gut fahrbar und die 27 km in 1:47 bewältigt. Bis nächsten Mittwoch und ich hoffe ihr seit auf eure Kosten gekommen.


----------



## coddatec (25. November 2015)

Japp Martin, war eine cremige Runde, nur nicht ganz so gemütlich, wie angekündigt, aber vielleicht hatte ich auch nur schwere Beine. 
Hat aber auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und die Waschstrasse hat sich auch über ein paar Münzen gefreut. 


Jens, gute Besserung. Lass dich ordentlich pflegen


----------



## torstiohneh (25. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Heute wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, leider hat es zeitlich nicht geklappt.
Als stiller Mitleser verfolge ich Eure Touren schon längerer Zeit und muss mich heute mal outen.
Ich wohne in Roetgesbuettel und bin hier mit dem MTB unterwegs ohne nennenswerte HM.
Bei einer Tour mit moderatem Tempo würde ich gern mal dabei sein.
Grüße 
Torsten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. November 2015)

Moin in die Runde,

rund um BS ist immer cool.
Schade dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte, 7 Fahre bei diesem Wetter ist wirklich top
Ich werde bis nächste Woche mal die Füße stillhalten, brüte irgendwas aus....

@ Torsten 
Bist herzlich willkommen
Fahr halt einfach mal mit, macht schon Laune


----------



## marcel_wob (26. November 2015)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Heute wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, leider hat es zeitlich nicht geklappt.
> Als stiller Mitleser verfolge ich Eure Touren schon längerer Zeit und muss mich heute mal outen.
> Ich wohne in Roetgesbuettel und bin hier mit dem MTB unterwegs ohne nennenswerte HM.
> ...




Hallo Nachbar 
Für ne kleine Runde um Gifhorn bin ich immer zu haben (passt nicht mehr ganz zum Topic hier, aber was solls..)
Wenn Du Bock hast, meld Dich mal.

Gruß aus Isenbüttel ;-)


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. November 2015)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Bei einer Tour mit moderatem Tempo würde ich gern mal dabei sein.
> Grüße
> Torsten


Hallo *Torsten*, wie Jens schon gesagt hat, einfach mal mitfahren . Da ich meine Sonntagstouren nur noch in unserem Verteiler ankündige, kann ich dir auch nur anbieten, dich dort aufzunehmen. Wenn Interesse besteht, sende mir deine Mailadresse als PN und ich pflege dich noch dort ein. 
Wegen dem Tempo, haben wir bis jetzt noch keinen zurückgelassen und in den Wintermonaten ist der Einstieg sicherlich einfachen, da die Strecken deutlich kürzer sind und weniger Höhenmeter haben, als zur MTB Saison; also einfach mal dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (28. November 2015)

oh bin nicht allein aus GF, so was.
Wir können gerne mal die Sonntags Tour wieder mal nach GF verlegen und schönste Trails um und in GF fahren. Martin und Piere kennen diese bereits.
Gruß aus Allerbüttel


----------



## marcel_wob (28. November 2015)

Na da bin ich sofort dabei!!


----------



## torstiohneh (28. November 2015)

Es freut mich hier so nett aufgenommen zu werden in eurer coolen Runde.

@ Jens und Martin,
als Flachlandfahrer habe ich schon Respekt vor einer Elmtour mit ordentlich Hoehenmetern.
Aber ich fahre gerne einmal mit und hoffe dass mir nicht die Luft ausgeht.
Martin, ich schick dir demnächst mal meine Mailadresse.
@ marcel_wob und jojo46,
gerne können wir mal eine Tour im kleinen oder großen Kreis rund um GF starten.

PS: hin und wieder stelle ich meine Runden bei gps-tour.info ein. Bei Interesse nach torstiohneh oder Roetgesbuettel suchen. Die meisten sind allerdings noch aus der Zeit nach meinem Wiedereinstieg 2011 und mit dem Crossbike gefahren, nur wenige mit dem MTB.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. November 2015)

*Eugen* mit einer Sonntagstour um Gifhorn können wir sicherlich nochmal wiederholen, waren schöne Trails dabei und durch euren Sandboden auch nach längeren Regenfällen noch gut fahrbar. Für MTBler die Gifhorn nicht kennen findet ihr ein kleines Video von unserer Tour im April 2015 und den Link zur Tourbeschreibung auf meiner Profilseite.
*Torsten* alles klar. Ich werde dich dann einpflegen, aber in den Wintermonaten fahren wir an den Sonntagen nur im Braunschweiger Umland und nur Mittwochs in den Elm auf Schotterwegen, aber glaub mir, Höhenmeter ist nicht alles, denn ich glaube wenn Du regelmäßig in den Wintermonaten mitfährst, werden Höhenmeter kein Problem sein, da zwei Stunden konstanter Druck auf dem Pedal genauso anstrengend sein kann.
Da ich leider eine Erkältung bekommen habe  werde ich Mittwoch aussetzen und für Sonntag mal abwarten wie ich mich fühle.


----------



## coddatec (29. November 2015)

Martin, gute Besserung. 
Die Trails rund um Gifhorn würde ich auch gerne mal kennenlernen. Hat bei mir die letzten Male nicht gepasst.


----------



## coddatec (1. Dezember 2015)

Wie sieht es morgen mit der Winterrunde ab Königslutter aus?

Jens, bist Du wieder auf den Beinen???

@All: Wenn Jens und Martin nicht fit sind, würde ich die Runde auch anführen. Wer wäre morgen mit dabei?
Wenn keiner, dann drehe ich in BS eine Runde.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Dezember 2015)

Lars, bin wieder ok!
Ich hatte Pierre angesägt mit ihm die Mittwochsrunde auf seiner Hausstrecke zu fahren.
Vorausgesetzt er kann und darf, ansonsten wie gehabt.


----------



## coddatec (1. Dezember 2015)

Cool, dann sag Bescheid, ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Dezember 2015)

hätte ich schon, aber Pierre hat ne lange Leitung........


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Dezember 2015)

*Lars*, Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Sonntags war ich ohne Stimme, aber als Mann kann man dies gut ein Tag ertragen , jetzt geht es wohl wieder aufwärts . Mittwoch bin ich leider nicht dabei und Sonntag werde ich mich ggf. Freitag melden. Danke auch, dass Du dich gleich zur Verfügung gestellt hast, wie Bennet, die Ausfahrt zu führen, super Team.
Die sportfreie Zeit nutze ich schon mal für Überholungsarbeiten an den Zweirädern, zwei Renner sind schon fertig für Saison 2016; Fully folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Dezember 2015)

@ all   
Morgen um 18 Uhr Winterrunde im Elm


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Dezember 2015)

Achs so, wie sieht es denn sonst in unserem Krankenlager aus . Pierre, Christian und Markus, Licht im Tunnel  und Florian ist die OP gut überstanden . Ich hoffe wir können bald auf euch wieder zählen, spätestens 2016. Gute Besserung allen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Dezember 2015)

Euch viel Spaß und ruhig Jungs.


----------



## schleppi (2. Dezember 2015)

Martin OP habe ich gut überstanden, dafür ziehen jetzt die Schmerzen von der Leiste über die Seite in den Rücken, aber die Ärzte meinten das kommt von der Reizung der Nerven in der Leiste. ansonsten gab es nen ordentlichen 8cm Schnitt und ein nettes Netz in die Leiste. Mal schauen wie die Genesung weiter geht. Arbeiten ist erstmal nicht, mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr überhaupt nochmal was wird. Aber laut Arzt kann ich nächste Woche wieder anfangen mit Radfahren, natürlich nur Flachland und ohne Belastung,, aber es geht vorran. Dafür geht es meinem Bruder jetzt wesentlich schlechter, der ist auf La Palma mit dem MTB verunglückt und hat gleich nen Hubschrauberfreiflug bekommen gestern war OP und in 3-4 Tagen gehts wohl mit nem Krankentransport zurück nach Deutschland ins Krankenhaus. Aber Martin davon erstmal nichts bei uns in der Firma erzählen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2015)

Ok Florian . Mit deiner Genesung hoffe ich dass es vorran geht und nicht zu früh starten, kann manchmal den Heilungsprozess bremsen . Mit deinem Bruder, tut mir leid  und ich hoffe alles geht wieder ins Lot.


----------



## schleppi (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke mal wird schon wieder werden, auch wenn es dauern wird. Hüfte links ist 2 fach gebrochen da haben sie gestern wohl ne platte reingesetzt handgelenk ist gebrochen. Aber alles in allem hat er Glück gehabt, nen Absturz aus 8 Metern Höhe zu überleben ist nicht ganz selbstverständlich. Mal schauen in ein paar Tagen soll er überführt werden und dann kann man ihn auch besuchen ohne gleich nen Vermögen zu zahlen. Meine Mutter und ihr Mann sind ja auch auf La Palma und ich kümmer mich hier um den Kram.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2015)

*Florian*, das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. Ich hoffe die Jungs auf der Insel verstehen ihr Handwerk und alles wächst wieder sauber zusammen.
Dann wünsche ich euch beiden alles gute und grüß mal deinen Bruder. MTB fahren ist leider nicht ungefährlich und Downhill sowieso nicht;
hat dein Bruder eine Unfallversicherung, denn Bergung und Rücktransport wird ja einiges kosten.


----------



## schleppi (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja das ist alles über eine Zusatzversicherung abgedeckt. Rückholung wäre sogar über den ACE möglich also alles kein Problem. Er sagte die Ärzte hätten wohl richtig Ahnung dort, klar die kennen sich mit MTB Stürzen aus da, ansonsten sagt er sind sie sehr bemüht, Service und Essen ist wesentlich besser als in unseren Krankenhäusern. Er hat ja nun den direkten Vergleich da er mich ja jeden Tag besucht hat. Obwohl der Service bei uns auch gut ist. Achso das war ne normale Tour wo es passiert ist, keine Downhill oder Endurotour. Einfach ein bischen locker fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Dezember 2015)

So kurz die Winterrunde zurückgemeldet.
Munter plaudernd in 2:05, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Der harte Kern unter sich, Dank an Lars und Bennet

An alle im Krankelager, gut Besserung, inbesondere an Florians Bruder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Dezember 2015)

*Jens* schön dass ihr die Fahne hoch gehalten habt, das Wetter hat ja auch gepasst; Gruß an Bennet und Lars . Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei mit dem Hardtail, Fully angefangen zu zerlegen. Wegen Sonntag warte ich bis Freitag mal ab und melde mich dann.


----------



## coddatec (2. Dezember 2015)

Auch von mir noch eine Rückmeldung.
War, wie Jens schon schrieb, eine lockere Plauderrunde. 

Hatte zum Mittag scheinbar zu wenig essen, daher nochmal ein riesiges Dankeschön an Bennet, dass Du mir mit 'nem Powergel den Arsxh gerettet hast.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Dezember 2015)

Bei bestem Wetter  war es doch nur eine kurze Ausfahrt , am Nussberg hat mein Freilauf gestreikt, Leerlauf in beide Richtungen, Klinkenfeder gebrochen, habe es gleich repariert. Dank an meine Mitstreiter, Adolfo, Jens und Thore , Fahrt holen wir nach, ggf. nächstes Wochenende und vielen Dank fürs Schieben. Mittwoch Mascherode mit Pierre am Start.



 

Hier hat jemand noch zu viel Kraft.



 

Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute eine Stunde am Elm entlang unterwegs. Überwiegend windgeschützt und dort wo die Sonne mich treffen konnte. Zum Schluss wäre ein Kite Schirm von Vorteil gewesen. Der Westwind brachte dann auch die dunklen Wolken. Trotzdem eine schöne Runde. 

Wünsche allen noch einen besinnlichen 2. Advent.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo *Thomas*, freut mich dass Du auch dein Spaß hattest , doch warum warst Du nicht mit uns mit , denn im September hattest Du dich bei mir noch beklagt, dass die Ausfahrten auf den geraden Wochenenden liegen und Du da nicht könntest, doch diese Wochen war nach meinem wissen die 49ste Woche.


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte auch erst noch spontan mitkommen, aber der gestrige Abend mit meinem besten Freund war etwas länger. Im Vorfeld war mir nicht klar ob ich pünktlich aus dem Bett kommen würde und daher sagte ich lieber nicht zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Dezember 2015)

*Thomas*, schon o.K., vieleicht das nächste mal.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Dezember 2015)

Komm ruhig mal wieder mit, mittlerweile machen wir ja Übungen für den Oberkörper....


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es sich einrichten läßt, komme ich gerne mit, aber ich habe halt noch ein Leben neben dem Job und dem MTB fahren. Im Dunklen fahre ich nun mal nicht. Daher fällt bei mir die Mittwochsrunde aus.
Vermissen tue ich die Bike Einheiten mit euch schon und auch das Quatschten, aber leider gibt mein Leben das aktuell nicht her.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Dezember 2015)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> ..., aber leider gibt mein Leben das aktuell nicht her.


*Thomas* kommen vielleicht mal bessere Zeiten.
*Pierre*, was ist nun mit Mascherode am Mittwoch oder doch Elm, da ich nächsten Mittwoch nicht kann.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Dezember 2015)

Wetter wird trocken bleiben!
Chillrunde mit Pierre würde ich sagen


----------



## ThomasBS (7. Dezember 2015)

Die besseren Zeiten kommen au jeden Fall. Den Startschuss dafür gibt es am 17.12. um 9:45. Da ist mein Scheidungstermin!!!Das werde ich dann abends mit meinem besten Freund passend feiern.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Dezember 2015)

*Thomas*, dann ist ja 2016 Neuanfang. Flexibel, außer an den geraden Wochenenden. Viel Glück für den Donnerstag.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Dezember 2015)

Die Mittwochsrunde findet nicht statt!
Wir unterstützen Pierre und werden eine kleine Runde unter uns fahren. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Dezember 2015)

Danke Jungs! Ihr seid der Hammer!


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2015)

*Pierre*, schöner Avatar . 2016 werden wir wieder gemeinsam Berlin rocken . Bis Morgen, mal sehen wie Mascherode im Dunkeln ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hatte ich glatt übersehen, sehr sehr geiler Avatar Pierre


----------



## jojo46 (8. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spaß euch morgen. Ich werde meine GF Haisrunde im Dunkeln abfahren.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spaß Eugen
Wir sollten mal ne Sonntagsrunde bei Dir machen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Dezember 2015)

Sonntagsrunde in GF würde ich auch mitmachen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2015)

Kann Sonntag leider nicht .


----------



## jojo46 (8. Dezember 2015)

Sollten wir machen! Nur mit freien Sonntagen ist dieses Jahr eng, nur 27.12 ist noch frei. Oder wir fahren in der Woche zwischen den Feiertagen, da haben die meisten frei, oder?
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2015)

*Eugen*, der 27.12 gefällt. Ich wäre dabei. Die Mittwochsausfahrt am 30.12. könnte man den Brocken nochmal befahren, als Jahresabschluß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Dezember 2015)

Mittwoch den 30.12 natürlich als Nachtfahrt vom Torfhaus , wäre ein Klacks, 16 km und ca. 370 Hm und danach Absacker in der Bavariaalm, die hat bis 0:00 geöffnet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Dezember 2015)

Brocken und Gifhorn bin ich am Start, wenn die Familie nicht weg will
Super Idee Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Dezember 2015)

27.12 geht bei mir auch wenn wir nicht so ballern! Brauch noch etwas bis ich wieder 100% habe! 30.12 kann ich leider nicht! Hab im Geschäft Jahresabschluss also arbeiten bis Open End! Kann man ja vielleicht auf den 31. schieben!


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2015)

Pierre wir machen Reha-Ausfahrten. Eugen bekommt Bremsschuhe und ein Bleisack auf den Rücken.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2015)

Jens, herzlichen Glückwunsch für  den 1000 Beitrag in diesem Thread. Durch dich und die anderen die Beiträge besteuern, hat der Elmthread Leben bekommen und auch wenn gelegentlich gesabbelt wird ,haben wir doch paar stille Zuhörer, die unser Treiben mitverfolgen. Dank an alle für  euer Interesse.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hm, auch das habe ich nicht mitbekommen......
Freue mich aber über das Lob


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Dezember 2015)

War ne nette Reha-Runde! Seit gut drauf! Mein dank für die Unterstützung von euch das holt einen etwas aus dem Keller


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Dezember 2015)

*Pierre* freut mich und Du bist bald wieder der Alte, obwohl das Krankenlager, wenn es vorn war, immer Druck aufs Pedal gegeben hat. *Jens* mit deinen zwei Platten tut mir Leid, fahren wir auf jedenfall nochmal und mit technischem Gerät, denn Christian und Pierre haben ihr Hausrevier nicht im Griff, war leider nicht immer freie Fahrt. Im Dunkeln war vieles gefühlt Neuland, obwohl alle Trails mir bekannt sein sollten; war wieder geil mit euch . Der Boden war schon zum Teil sehr cremig und Mascherode ist wirklich der schönste Spot in Braunschweig, denn wo kann man fast 18 Km Trails am Stück fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (10. Dezember 2015)

Zwei Platten! Hatte ich auch noch nie. Hast gleich Lotto getippt? 
Hatte gestern auch meine 30km/250hm im Dunkeln zurückgelegt. Ist auf jeden Fall was anderes bekannte Trails Nachts zu fahren, diese waren komplett trocken. 
27.12 sollten wir uns evtl. vormerken. Die Idee für den 30.12 finde ich auch cool und mache mit. Bleisack brauche ich nicht, nach Feiertagen wird genug Hüftspeck vorhanden sein . Ausserdem fahren wir mit Bennet vormittag die Runde mit den MTB-WOB, dann werden abends die Beine von alleine schwer..

Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Dezember 2015)

Moin Männer,

war bis zum Platten wirklich geil
An dem Zweiten habe ich bestimmt selber Schuld
Vor lauter Unlust und diesem Gegrabbel an der schlammigen Kiste, habe
ich den neuen Schlauch beim Reinheben garantiert gekillt
Ich denke mal Pierre hat ordentlich mein Spinnbike vergewaltigt.
Der kann drücken wie eh und je, da hat man nix von einer Pause gemerkt

Am 27 und 30.12 werde ich auch mit dabei sein, sofern wir nicht wergfahren


----------



## coddatec (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde morgen vormittags eine Erkundungsrunde in ein mir noch unbekanntes Waldstück Nähe Sophiental starten. Vermutlich werden es um und bei 36km, wobei ein größerer Anteil Feld- und Wirtschaftswege bzw. Mittellandkanal bei der An- und Rückfahrt sich aufgrund der Streckenlänge nicht vermeiden lässt.
Startzeit: 9Uhr in Ölper / Am Ölper Holz,   am Feldweg zwischen den Autobahnen.

Wer noch mit will, sagt bitte bis heute Abend zu.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo *Lars*, wäre dabei , bin aber im Harz auf dem Baumwipfelpfad. Nächsten Sonntag halt nochmal Stadtkurs. Das Sophiental bin ich schon mal bereist,vielleicht kannst Du Teile von dem Track mit einbinden, paar Wiesenpfade dabei .

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2365075-uber-und-unter-24-brucken-nach-furstenau-und-zuruck/

Mittwoch muss ich auch schwenzen , Kleine Komödie, aber Zitat von Thomas," es gibt noch anders als MTB" und die Saison beginnt richtig am 1.1.2016.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Dezember 2015)

Lars um 9 Uhr bin ich noch nicht fit....
Weihnachtsfeier und so!
Martin, Mittwoch nicht am Start?!
Pierre, Reharunde für Dich am Mittwoch, ich werde uns was basteln!
Um und bei 25km ist das ok?


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2015)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Martin, Mittwoch nicht am Start?!


Ja *Jens*, muss leider schweren Herzen passen , haben leider nur noch für Mittwoch Karten für die Komödie bekommen," Trennung für Feiglinge", super Kritiken und was zum Ablachen. Treib es heute nicht zu doll  und Lars viel Spaß morgen. Ich habe mal für die Mittwochsausfahrten, als Alternative zum Elm, nochmal zwei Strecken für Braunschweig bei Nacht zusammengestellt.


----------



## coddatec (12. Dezember 2015)

Jens, viel Spaß beim Feiern  ...

Martin, ein Teil meiner und Deiner Runde ist in dem Waldgebiet tatsächlich identisch, bin mal gespannt, was dort so an Pfaden, Trails und Wegen auf mich wartet.

Ist auch als Erkundung für eine mögliche Mittwochsrunde gedacht. Durch die längeren Forstwegpassagen könnte das als "Ergometerrunde" auch mal eine Alternative für Nachtrunden darstellen.
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Dezember 2015)

*Lars*, finde ich super , ist schon mehr als zwei Jahre her, dass ich dort war. Eine Mittwochstour in den Westen von Braunschweig.


----------



## coddatec (14. Dezember 2015)

So, eine kurze Rückmeldung von der Tour in das Fürstenauer Holz:

Die Wege im Ölper- & Lammer Holz sind aktuell schon extrem schlammig, zum Teil ist es anstrengender im Flachen zu fahren, als bei normalen Witterungsbedingungen die Hölle im Elm zu erklimmen. 

Zum Fürstenauer Forst:
Außer Martin'scher Wiesentrails, die z.T. 10cm unter Wasser standen, habe ich dort auch nicht viel gefunden, was kein Forstweg war. Für Trailjäger sicher das falsche Revier. Extrem fand ich die Jägersitzanzahl. Ich war in Summe knappe 8-10km im Forst unterwegs und bin an geschätzten 40-50 Hochsitzen vorbei gekommen. Ob das im Dunkeln so das richtige Revier ist, um in Ruhe eine Tour zu fahren, wage ich anzuzweifeln. Könnte ziemliches Konfliktpotential bieten, vor allem, da einige Wege mit kleinen Schildern als gesperrt bzw. Wildschutzzone markiert waren, die wir im Dunkeln möglicherweise ohne Absicht übersehen würden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2015)

Moin,

hört sich nicht so geil an Lars....

@all 
Am Mittwoch treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr am Sportplatz Rote Wiese. Wo es hingeht weiß ich noch nicht, es werden maximal 30 km. Reharunde für Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo *Lars*, ich habe meine Streckenbeschreibung von damals mal durchgelesen, es waren überwiegend Wald- u. Wiesenwege und nicht sehr traillastig . Mit den Hochsitzen ist mir auch aufgefallen und hatte dies in der Streckenbeschreibung mit Bild dokumentiert , wir haben ähnliche Wahrnehmung . 
Für Mittwoch wünsch ich euch viel Spaß und hoffe mit dem Wetter wird es noch besser, da die Aussichten nicht so prall sind ; für Sonntag sieht es besser aus, doch ich habe leider bischen mit den Nebenhöhlen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Dezember 2015)

Jens freu mich auf die Tour! Können sonst auch die von Martin fahren mit der Schleife über Rautheim sind dann ca. 24 +/-!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Dezember 2015)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Können sonst auch die von Martin fahren mit der Schleife über Rautheim sind dann ca. 24 +/-!


.... dann nimmt mal technisches Gerät mit , sonst räume ich mal in deinem Revier auf  und dann schone ich nicht das Moos auf dem Fallholz. Nichts geht über freie Fahrt und im Dunkeln noch mehr.


----------



## coddatec (14. Dezember 2015)

Bin Mittwoch dabei!


----------



## schleppi (14. Dezember 2015)

So mal nen kleines Update von mir. Ich werde jetzt wieder ins Radfahrtraining einsteigen können, wenn auch nur erstmal leichte Touren aber es geht wieder was. Jens nächstes Jahr steht definitiv das ich mitkomme, werde da auch etwas mehr zeit haben als zuvor, durch einige Veränderungen. Ansonsten steht für mich erstmal Haustürradeln an sprich Mascherode und Umgebung um wieder ein wenig reinzukommen.

Mein Bruder ist auch in Deutschland, da müssen sie aber erstmal schauen das sie das laufen wieder hinbekommen. Wird etwas länger dauern bis er wieder aufs Rad darf und was er dann noch fahren darf und kann wird man sehen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2015)

Florian, dann komm doch am Mittwoch mit!
Wird ne ruhige Runde, halt Reha.
Einen besseren Einstieg wirst du nicht bekommen


----------



## schleppi (14. Dezember 2015)

Jens ich hab seit 10 Wochen nicht mehr aufm Rad gesessen und noch Schmerzen in der Leiste, lass mich ma ganz in Ruhe nen paar km zum Anfang fahren . Mal abgesehen davon hab ich diesen Mittwoch Reha und kein ausreichendes Licht das ist noch unterwegs zu mir.
Aber versprochen ich vergesse euch nicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2015)

*Florian*, dir und dein Bruder weiterhin gute Besserung und ich hoffe, Du und dein Bruder stossen nächstes Jahr vermehrt dazu.
*Lars*, ich bin heute unsere Nachtrunde um Waggum nochmals gefahren, waren deutlich mehr Wasserpassagen, als den Mittwoch. *Jens* es wird wohl etwas cremiger werden und ich hoffe es bleibt wenigstens für die Fahrt von oben trocken ; Sonntag sieht es besser aus . Heute mal die European Outdoor Junkies in der Stadthalle anschauen. Immer wieder geil was in einigen Extremsportarten so alles geht, auch wohl diesmal MTB dabei. Letztes Jahr war unter anderem, Apnoetauchen, Weiswasser fahren, Klippenspringen und Base-Jumping.


----------



## coddatec (15. Dezember 2015)

Noch schlammiger als das letzte Mal? Dann kannst du ja direkt Schwimmflügel einpacken. 

Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich demnächst wieder aufs Rennrad oder die Rolle umsteige, bis es wieder wenig abgetrocknet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2015)

Lars, die Schunter  hat Hochwasser, aber man konnte noch durchfahren. RR ist mir zu kalt im Gesicht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Dezember 2015)

Stadthalle ist wohl ausverkauft. Super Aufnahmen, Freeride UNREAL auch dabei. Longboard auf der Straße auch durchgeknallt, als er sich zerlegt, hat der ganze Saal geraunt,  aua.


----------



## schleppi (15. Dezember 2015)

Martin da kannst du von ausgehen, zumal wir uns ansonsten nicht mehr sehen würden und das wäre schade, also noch ein Grund mitzufahren. Mein Bruder muss sowieso auf Touren umsteigen Downhill- und Bikeparkverbot auf Lebenszeit, ob er wieder richtig laufen kann sieht man in ca 6 Wochen. Also abwarten.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Dezember 2015)

Florian, dann möchte ich das Beste hoffen mit deinem Bruder, dass es läuft; Wort wörtlich. Jens, schade mit Sonntag  und Pierre gute Besserung,  vielleicht bis Du Sonntag wieder fit.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtszeit Martin, Familie am 4ten Advent und so. 
Wir müssen mit meiner Mutter nach Hanoi zu meiner Schwester zum Mittagessen. 
Wird mir zu knapp.


----------



## coddatec (16. Dezember 2015)

Aber heute geht klar, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja klar Lars!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Dezember 2015)

Jens und Lars, gut das unser deutsche Wetterdienst , das Wetter so gut voraussagen kann, wie ein Wetterfrosch, hätte ein Bauer aus der Nachbarschaft genauso gut gekonnt. Die Sonne lacht und viel Spaß heute nachmittag .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Dezember 2015)

So sind zurück
Dank an meine 4 Begleiter, war zum Teil echt anstrengend
17er Schnitt kam bei raus, für den cremigen Boden recht gut!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Moga (16. Dezember 2015)

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei war. Ich bin dafür im Lappwald eine Runde mit meinem Cousin gefahren. 40km und 18er Schnitt.
Hoffentlich sieht man sich nächste Woche nochmal 

Gruß

Bennet


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Dezember 2015)

Kann mich Bennet nur anschließen, habe sicherlich wieder was verpasst , aber am 23.12 geht sicher was , habe aber heute Abend auch herzhaft lachen können, das hat mich etwas getröstet nicht dabei zu sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2015)

... nah still ruht der See hier . *Lars *bis Du heute RR gefahren, das Wetter war der Hammer, mehr geht im Dezember nicht, 14-12° und sonnig, Frauen könnten ggf. noch anmerken ,"..hätte etwas weniger windig sein können", dann wäre es perfekt. Ich war heute eine Runde mit meinem Oldie unterwegs und für unsere Allrounden, die nicht nur mit dem MTB unterwegs sind, ein kleines Bilderrätsel. Wo steht diese Bank ? Kleiner Tipp; danach wird es kurz nochmal anstrengend.





Sonntag sind wir zu acht.


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Dezember 2015)

Die Bank steht beim Rieseberg, kommend von Scheppau.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Dezember 2015)

Thomas super . Natürlich richtig.


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Dezember 2015)

Danke. Ich kannte zwar bis zu unseren Touren nicht den Dorm, aber Rieseberg und Co sind mein Revier. Den Rieseberg bin ich schon öfter mit RR umrundet oder überquerte ihn mit dem MTB.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Dezember 2015)

Erster!
Danke Martin das war ne nette Reha-Runde! Ich hatte meinen Spaß und in allen anderen Gesichtern hab ich das gleiche Lächeln gesehen!
Süper Runde
Bin schon auf die nächsten Runden gespannt.
Allen einen schönen 4. Advent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (20. Dezember 2015)

Dafür ist mein Bike bereits wieder sauber im Keller und die Wäsche ist gleich fertig gewaschen!!
Danke an Martin für die tolle Tour. Es hat mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Die Strecke war trotz des cremigen Untergrunds gut fahrbar auch wenn ich ein paar Mal über beide Räder rutschte. 
Wünsche auch allen einen schönen 4. Advent und eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Dezember 2015)

Erstmal Dank für das positive Feedback . Was für ein geiler Sonntagmorgen, 13°, Trails fast trocken und das fast bei Winteranfang. Wer heute noch im Bett lag, hatte selber Schuld. Super, 11 Mann am Start (leider mal wieder keine Frau) und kein technischer Defekt. Ich glaube die Strecke hatte paar technische Einlagen und die Wiesentrails waren wieder etwas anstrengend. Pierre Reharunde Rad nicht mehr nötig, bist der Alte und Adolfo, bist jetzt vorn mit dabei . Bischen Luft hatte ich heute noch, deshalb paar Bilder dabei . Sehen uns hoffentlich am Mittwoch zur Brockenausfahrt bei Nacht. Schönen vierten Advent und war wieder super mit euch.


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke Martin für diese geile Tour


----------



## MTBFrischling (20. Dezember 2015)

Martin, vielen Dank für deine Mühe immer wieder ne neue Tour zusammenzustellen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2015)

*Pierre*, war heute nochmal in deinem Revier, bischen aufräumen, ein dreifach Ochser ist noch offen, etwas größeres Kaliber. *Jens* müssen wir nochmal gemeinsam angehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2015)

*Adolfo* und* Maik* besten Dank für die positve Rückmeldung. Freut mich dass ihr auf eure Kosten gekommen seit und Maik super dass ich dir zu einem neuen Avatar verhelfen konnte.


----------



## Edith L. (21. Dezember 2015)

Da fällt mir doch gleich der Kommentator bei einer Deiner Tourenpläne ein, der sich mit Dir mal wegen Deines Trailbaues in seinem Wald unterhalten wollte!Kann man noch nachlesen! 

Im Elm hat ein grünberocktes Rumpelstilzchen  x-Bäume quer über den Weg gelegt, nach dem ihm ein Trupp Biker nicht für voll nahm, weil er nicht wollte, dass sie da lang fahren! Man sagt, das führte nur dazu, dass der Trail sich um alle Bäume herumverlagerte und dadurch erst richtig geil wurde!

Ernsthaft, um solche Querlieger bilden sich doch innerhalb kürzester Zeit meist neue "Wege" oder man nimmt es sportlich!


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2015)

*Edith* das stimmt, der gute Mann hat seine eigenen Bäume gefällt, damit diese auf den Trail fallen; macht richtig Sinn; also kann man dann auch Scheiben raus schneiden aus dem Fallholz, oder.



Edith L. schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, um solche Querlieger bilden sich doch innerhalb kürzester Zeit meist neue "Wege" oder man nimmt es sportlich!


Macht auch Sinn , fährt man große Bögen durchs Unterholz, um den Stamm zu umfahren, ist wohl kaum besser, als den Trail frei zu machen und sportlich; ich kann kein Bunny Hop über einen freistehenden Stamm, der 40cm über den Boden schwebt und 40cm Durchmesser hat, vielleich Du. Also nach gesunden Menschenverstand ist das raussägen einer Scheibe wohl sinnvoller, könnte man ggf. mal abstimmen.

Das Rumpelstilchen, hat nicht alle Tassen im Schrank, wenn er z.B auf einem Bergabstück Querholz plaziert; wenn ich ihn dabei erwischen würde, liegt der quer auf dem Trail.


----------



## Edith L. (21. Dezember 2015)

Die sind nicht wirklich absichtlich gefällt? Ich dachte nach Deinem Bild  an Windbruch!
Ist im Übrigen egal was man macht, irgend einer stört sich immer dran!
Einen "Stöckchenleger" habe ich in der Asse mal auf diesem Kammweg zum Bismarkturm auf frischer Tat ertappt! Nicht das das nun wirklich Hindernisse waren, aber der Typ hat wirklich alle Vorurteile bestätigt! Und ich habe ihm sogar so nett eine fundierte Beratung über die Folgen seines Handelns angeboten, da wurde er noch richtig pampig!


Bunnyhob? Ja klar, ich halte sportlich an und hebe rüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Dezember 2015)

...  hat aber zugehört, leider beratungsresistent. Nein, die Bäume im Mascheroder Holz war Windbruch, aber in Waggum hat der Pächter seine eigenen Bäume gefällt, um den Trail nicht mehr fahrbar zu machen; zu Fuß kein Problem. Da hatte ich mir gedacht, die Bäume braucht er nicht, also eine Scheibe raus. Ich fahre lieber durch.


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Dezember 2015)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Da ich meine Sonntagstouren nur noch in unserem Verteiler ankündige, kann ich dir auch nur anbieten, dich dort aufzunehmen. Wenn Interesse besteht, sende mir deine Mailadresse als PN und ich pflege dich noch dort ein.



So, endlich Urlaub. Zeit sich um die wesentlichen Dinge im Leben zu kümmern.
Martin, ich habe Dir eine Nachricht mit meiner Mail-Adresse gesendet.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> aber glaub mir, Höhenmeter ist nicht alles, denn ich glaube wenn Du regelmäßig in den Wintermonaten mitfährst, werden Höhenmeter kein Problem sein, da zwei Stunden konstanter Druck auf dem Pedal genauso anstrengend sein kann.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr....
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal mitfahren.

Grüße und bis dann 
Torsten


----------



## torstiohneh (23. Dezember 2015)

Stehen eigentlich die Termine noch:
27.12. Gifhorn-Runde und 30.12. Brocken-Tour?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Dezember 2015)

Moin Torsten,

am 27.12 bin ich nicht dabei, aber der Ausflug am 30.12 steht!
Eugen hat auch Urlaub und wir fahren bestimmt die ein oder andere Runde.
Martin und ich geben unsere Touren meisten hier und in dem Verteiler bekannt.
So das keiner etwas verpasst.

LG
Jens


----------



## jojo46 (23. Dezember 2015)

Moin, die GF Runde am 27.12 steht. Start ist um 9:00 in Isenbüttel am Ende der Straße Am Krainhop. Geplant sind ca 30 km mit rund 300hm. 
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Dezember 2015)

*Eugen*, ich bin am 27.12. am Start . *Pierre* holst Du mich wieder ab; Uhrzeit über Harten Kern. *Torsten* habe dich aufgenommen und eine Testmail verschickt, ob Du nun auch dazu gehörst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
der Fehlerteufel war aktiv. Treffpunkt zur GF-Runde am 27.12 ist in Isenbüttel, gegenüber Strasse „Allerkamp“ 25; 52.443428, 10.572525.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Dezember 2015)

*Eugen*, Pierre und ich sind mit am Start.

So Jungs, heute hat es doch wieder gepasst, wenn Engel (Bengel) reisen ; hat mit euch wieder super Spaß gemacht  und für mich absolut neu. Brocken bei klarer Nacht, Vollmond und Weitsicht bei ein wenig Wind. Die ersten Höhenmeter bergab bei 70km/h Gegenwind, habe ich gedacht mein Kopf platzt bei der Kälte. Paar Bilder sind online. Lasst euch beschenken und frohe Festtage.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Dezember 2015)

@all  
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## ThomasBS (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche euch eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## coddatec (24. Dezember 2015)

Auch von mir ein ruhiges und erholsames Weihnachtsfest für euch alle .

*Martin:* wie schon so oft... Danke für die Fotos!

War 'ne geile Tour gestern. Der Blick vom Brocken auf Wernigerode war echt der Hammer.


----------



## Magic-BS (25. Dezember 2015)

Muss ja ne coole Tour zum Brocken gewesen sein.

Wünsche auch schöne Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Dezember 2015)

*Dirk*, wünsche ich Dir auch. *Ja* es war ein Erlebnis und mit den Jungs sowieso , aber oben bei bis zu 70 km/h Windböen, war es trotz Thermoklamotten schattig, also cool in jeder hinsicht. Sei bald mal wieder dabei, dass Du nichts verlernst. Ich denke noch an unsere erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt, " out of the road".


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Dezember 2015)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Torsten* habe dich aufgenommen und eine Testmail verschickt, ob Du nun auch dazu gehörst.


Hallo Martin,
die Testmail ist angekommen! 

Morgen muss ich leider passen. Terminkonflikt.

Aber die Saison 2016 beginnt ja in ein paar Tagen. 
Ich wünsche schonmal allen einen guten Rutsch und ein verletzungsfreies Jahr 2016.
Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jojo46 (27. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
die Sonntags-Runde "um und in GF" ist zurück. Wir waren fünf und haben eine zügige Runde gedreht. Waren knapp 30 km und ca 200 hm mit >15 km/h Schnitt. Haben überwiegend trockene Trails vorgefunden mit ordentlichen Grip. Katzenberg hat wieder ein Schaltauge gekostet, dieses Mal hat es Martin genau an der gleichen Stelle erwischt, wie Roland im März. Diese Runde fahren wir am 4. Januar am frühen Nachmittag mit Jens, also wer da noch frei hat nur zu. Sonst auch gerne in Zukunft, denn GF ist sandig und cremig gibt es nicht! Nachts ist die Runde noch schöner! 

Wünsche euch allen Guten Rutsch ins 2016!
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Dezember 2015)

Eugen sehr schöne Reha-Runde! Der Katzenberg hat es in sich! Vielen Dank für die sandige Runde!
Gifhorn ist eine Reise wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2015)

*Eugen*, war wieder eine super Ausfahrt ; der neue Trailabschnitt zu Beginn parallel zum Graben, war traumhaft. Mein Navi hat einen glatten 16er Schnitt aufgezeigt und *Torsten*, auch im vermeintlichen Flatland kann man sich an den Rampen in Gifhorn blau fahren, sehr schöne Cross Country Strecke; mehr Schnellkraft gefordert und Streckenkenntnis, um die richtigen Gänge zu finden . Ja am Katzenberg habe ich ein Schaltauge gekillt, aber alles dabei, ging auch das Auge vom Fully, versehendlich zweimal 16 eingepackt, anstatt 19. Fotos etwas weniger, denn Eugen hat uns gut gescheucht. Freue mich auf Mittwoch und allen anderen einen guten Rutsch und eine verletzungsfreie Saison 2016.


----------



## jojo46 (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin es wieder...
Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber ich frage trotz dem. Hat jemand vor kommendes Jahr am Bike-Festival in Willingen teilzunehmen? Ist am 27-29.05.16, es werden drei Marathon-Strecken angeboten: 54km/1300hm, 95/2540, 130/3600. Ich kann mir ganz gut die 95 vorstellen, man kann aber auch frei wählen! Ich habe vor mit Wohnwagen anzureisen. Kostet 50€, habe mich gerade angemeldet...
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2015)

*Eugen*, ich werde Jens wieder dort besuchen , wenn er mit seinem WoMo da sein sollte, ggf. diesmal mit dem Rad, aber MTB ist für mich Ausgleichssport und ich hoffe ich kann 2016 wieder in die Triathlonsaison einsteigen. Ich werden dich dann dort anfeuern.


----------



## yellowstone1972 (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
wenn es passt, würde ich mich gern für die eine oder andere Tour bei euch einklinken.
Kondition und Fahrtechnik sollte passen.

19er Schaltauge hab ich auch dabei ;-)

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo *Dirk*, hätten wir nun zwei Dirk´s am Start . Fährst Du auch Canyon, wegen Schaltauge 19 , auch Dir kann ich nur anbieten dich in unseren Verteiler mit aufzunehmen.


----------



## Otapi (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus Wolfenbüttel und fahre seit 6 Monaten MTB, also noch MTB Anfänger. (vorher Touren/Cross und Rennrad) Es wäre schön, wenn ich bei euch mal mitfahren könnte.

LG
Udo


----------



## yellowstone1972 (27. Dezember 2015)

Verteiler wäre sehr super nett.
Ja, ich habe ein Nerve AM, ein Yellowstone und ein Bulls Crosser.
Die Weihnachts-Tage habe ich zur intensiven Recherche für eine Neuanschaffung genutzt 
Wird vermutlich eine Entscheidung zwischen Koblenz und Forchheim.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2015)

Willkommen im Club. *Dirk* und *Udo* schickt mir eine PN mit eurer Emailadresse und ich pflege euch in den Verteiler mit ein. Dirk, da ich gesehen habe, dass Du aus Gifhorn kommst, möchte ich nur anmerken, dass wir in der Regel um Braunschweig oder Elm fahren und heute Eugen sein Revier in Gifhorn uns gezeigt hat.


----------



## coddatec (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde morgen am Nachmittag je nach Wetter evtl. zu einer RR-Runde (2std., eher ruhig und flach) aufbrechen.

Wer mit möchte, bis 11 hier im Forum melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Dezember 2015)

*Lars*, ich wäre dabei , müsste aber bis spätestens 16 Uhr zu Hause sein, da ich noch ein Date auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt habe.
*Udo*, Du gehörst jetzt dazu und Testmail ist auf den Weg.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Dezember 2015)

So bin dann auch aus dem Harz wieder zurück.
War eine schöne Runde und erstaunlich trocken. 
Bin leider erkältet und habe ätzenden Husten, wegen Mittwoch melde ich mich noch.
Wir werden wahrscheinlich im Elm radeln, evtl.  etwas früher als sonst.
Udo & Dirk, prima das ihr mit uns radeln wollt


----------



## coddatec (28. Dezember 2015)

Martin: Was hälst du davon, wenn wir uns um 13:30 in Ölper treffen und nach grob 55km wieder über Waggum zurück nach BS kommen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Dezember 2015)

OK . 13:30 Ölper Turm, aber locker, wirklich Grundlage, mehr Ausflug  fahre mit meinem Trek.
*Dirk* habe dich eingepflegt und dir eine Testmail verschickt.

*Jens* gute Besserung und ich hoffe Mittwoch bist Du wieder fit, ggf. eine Braunschweigrunde, wegen der Höhenmeter.


----------



## coddatec (28. Dezember 2015)

So wird's gemacht.
ich fahr dann heute mal nach Puls, damit es nicht am Ende doch wieder ein Tempobolzen wird...


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Dezember 2015)

*Lars*, vernünftig; meine Worte , so mache ich es nur, damit ich sehe, wenn ich leide,wohl andere auch leiden müssen und dann eine Kurbel rausnehmen. Sehen uns um 13:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (28. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spaß auf der RR Runde. Die habe ich heute mit MTB gefahren. Habe mich kurzfristig dem Kumpel und seiner Frau angeschlossen... 43,5 km in 2:08, zwar vorwiegend Waldautobahnen, aber trotzdem ganz schön zügig. 
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Dezember 2015)

*Eugen*, Du kannst ja auch nur schnell ; die arme Frau . *Lars*, war eine super Ausfahrt und das beste Stück war bei Wense, bis dahin hatten wir auch noch Grundlage , ab da leider wegen dem Ostwind nicht mehr, sonst wären wir wohl 20 km/h gefahren, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht und hat wieder gezeigt, Wind ist schlimmer als jeder Berg und das mit einem schleichenden Luftverlust auf dem Vorderrad, 6 bar im Ziel. Lars dir einen guten Rutsch, mal sehen mit Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Dezember 2015)

Martin, mach mal lieber ne Mittwochsrunde in BS, besser für meinen 
Husten/Erkältung denke ich


----------



## coddatec (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja Martin, hat mir auch Spaß gemacht.  Danke für die Begleitung, viel Spaß auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt und einen guten Rutsch. 
Wir können uns wohl irgendwie nicht zurückhalten und streng nach Puls fahren... 
Allen am Mittwoch noch viel Spaß, ich bin eine Woche später wieder mit dabei.

Ach und Jens: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Dezember 2015)

*Jens* ich habe eine Mittwochstour um Braunschweig zusammengebaut. Die Strecke von 38 km mit ca. 250 Hm geht durch Riddagshausen, Cremlingen und Herzogsberge mit ca. 8 km Trails und Wiesenpfade. Wir treffen uns um 14 Uhr am Wirtshaus Heinrich am Nussberg ( 52°16'9.96"N 10°32'51.37"E ). Da wir noch in die Dunkelheit kommen werden, ist eine Lampe erforderlich.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Dezember 2015)

Dank Martin, hoffe mein Nacken ist bis dahin wieder gut


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2015)

*Jens*, ich will es hoffen, lass dich von deiner Frau pflegen. Wir lassen es morgen wirklich locker angehen, Jahresabschluß und Udo ist das erste mal dabei . Wir wären zu sechst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Dezember 2015)

Top Martin, bin guter Dinge
Muss ich halt langsam um die Ecken fahren, kann den Kopf nicht drehen
Aua...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. Dezember 2015)

[QUOTE="Oberhutzel, post: 13471852, member: 291353) Wir lassen es morgen wirklich locker angehen, Jahresabschluß und Udo ist das erste mal dabei . Wir wären zu sechst.[/QUOTE]
Locker wie immer!


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2015)

*Pierre*, Ehrenwort , Jens ist nicht ganz fit und im Wald gibt es kein Ostwind . Schade dass Du schaffen musst . Falk ist auch dabei. Kleiner Wiesenpfad wieder drin, nur andersrum, den alle lieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddyok (29. Dezember 2015)

Suchen noch Interessierte Biker für einen Trip nach Südtirol von 25.05.-29.05.2016...bin gerade dabei Hotels zu suchen in der Region Mals im Obervinschgau oder nähe Sexten!
INTERESSE?
Gruss Olaf ...komme aus Essenrode und fahre Canyon Nerve 29er


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo *Olaf*, wohnst fast um die Ecke von mir, aber noch nie getroffen; die Welt ist doch nicht so klein. Vielleicht findest Du hier ja paar Mitstreiter, sind mittlerweile einige aus der Umgebung vertreten. Ich muss leider passen, da wir ggf. eine Alpenüberquerung im September realisieren möchten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Dezember 2015)

Super Runde Martin, auch wenn ich noch erkältet bin und mein Nacken mir Probleme gemacht hat!
Tourendarten kommen vom Guide.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja Martin sehr geile Runde
Danke für die schönen Momente


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Dezember 2015)

*Jens* freut mich warst auch gut dabei. Wir waren heut zu siebt und das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt und der Untergrund war sehr trocken. Heute außer an paar Anstiegen, war ja heute ein auf und ab, Grundlagentraining mit paar Spitzen. *Udo*, ich hoffe die Ausfahrt hat deinen Erwartung entsprochen und Du warst gut dabei. Die Strecke hatte 37km mit ca. 300 Hm, bei einem knappen 17er Schnitt.



 

Dies war heute die letzte Ausfahrt in 2015 und ich hoffe auf eine super Saison 2016. In 2015 haben Jens, Lars und ich über 70 Touren angeboten und wir sind mittlerweile über 60 MTBler im Verteiler und es haben sich super Freundschaften entwickelt. Dank für eure Unterstützung und auch an unsere Hilfsquides Pierre und Rochus, dass ihr die Gruppen zusammengehalten habt. Euch allen ein guten Rutsch und eine gute Saison 2016.


----------



## Otapi (31. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schöne Runde Martin, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch.
Ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2016


----------



## coddatec (31. Dezember 2015)

@all: Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, feiert kräftig  und auf viele  , ,  und Touren 2016


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Dezember 2015)

*Lars* freue mich auch auf 2016, vielleicht mehr Harz und auch mal wieder Deister, aber mit Fully . Asche auf mein Haupt , Eugen und Bennet als Streckenquides vergessen.


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche Euch jetzt schonmal ne geile Silvesterfeier! Mir ist wichtig dass ihr wisst wie sehr ich euch schätze und ich genieße die Zeit mit euch! Ihr seid prima! Die Nachricht kommt vom Herzen und ist nicht eines dieser copy and paste Nachrichten die hier unterwegs sind. Ihr seid wirklich die beste Volleyball Mannschaft die es gibt. Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011! 
✨ unterwegs sind. Ihr seid wirklich die beste Volleyball Mannschaft die es gibt. Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011! 
✨


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Dezember 2015)

Von mir natürlich auch n guten Rutsch


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues und die Saison 2016 hat begonnen . Morgen zu sechst, vielleicht durch den Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Januar 2016)

Ach ja, da war was....
Frohes Neues Jahr für alle


----------



## Edith L. (2. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues auch von mir!

Der Wind heute war jedenfalls schon mal fies!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Januar 2016)

Hm, Wind stört mich beim MTB eher selten, beim RR kann Wind die Hölle sein....


----------



## Edith L. (2. Januar 2016)

Glaub mir, bei nur 3°, der Windstärke heute, relativ hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit störte der mich auch auf dem MTB! Das ist gefühlt deutlich im Minus.
So ein Ostwind verfolgt dich lange in den entlaubten Wald hinein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube Dir ja, hatte auch nur von mir gesprochen


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2016)

Morgen wird es frischer . 25km/h Ostwind, -5°c gefühlt -8°C, aber "Harter Kern", oder  ; haben aber Glück, mehr Rücken- u. Seitenwind.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Januar 2016)

So sehe ich das auch Martin


----------



## Edith L. (2. Januar 2016)

Dann mal ran meine Herren!
Viel Spaß Euch.
Wenn ihr mal Touren nicht immer so früh anbieten würdet oder aber mit "ohne Licht".......!
Aber egal, ich bin morgen aus familiären Gründen eh fürs outdoor-biken verhindert und auf die Rolle angewiesen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Januar 2016)

Na ja, eben der Familie zuliebe Sonntags halt um 9 Uhr, was ich nicht besonders früh finde.
Wenn ich lange laufe ist spätestens um 7 Uhr Start...
Mit ohne Lampe kannst du Mittwochs die ganze Saison dabei sein. Spontane Touren werden hier auch
angekündigt.


----------



## Edith L. (2. Januar 2016)

Alles relativ!
Aber hast recht, ich kann bei Gelegenheit ja selbst irgendwo aufspringen oder noch besser, ne eigene Tour anbieten wenn es passt.

So, dann bin ich mal (wieder) auf Euren morgigen Tourbericht gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Januar 2016)

Selbst anbieten ist auf alle Fälle schon mal nicht falsch!
Vielleicht hast du ja mal Lust aufzutauchen, denn die Touren sind spannender als der Bericht


----------



## Edith L. (2. Januar 2016)

Gerne!


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Januar 2016)

Von mir auch allen noch ein schönes neues Jahr.

*Martin*, den Katzenberg habe ich bislang immer umfahren. Weil da immer die Schaltaugen kaputt gehen....
Werde ich aber demnächst mal mitnehmen.

Meine Ziele für 2016:
* Eure Mittwochsrunde als Regeltermin etablieren (ich muss zum Fussballtraining: na los, sieh zu, dass du pünktlich bist - ich muss zum Mountainbiken: waaas?, da kannst Du doch auch in zwei Stunden noch losfahren)
* den Horizont erweitern (bislang starten meine Touren in Rötgesbüttel, 2016: vielleicht Elm, Salzgitter-Höhenzug, Hildesheimer Wald (meine alte Heimat), Harz, ...
* den Landkreislauf Gifhorn 2013 nachfahren (Gifhorn, Müden, Flettmar, Warmse, Volkse, Gr. Schwülper, Rothemühle, Meine - vielleicht mag jemand mitkommen)
* die km aus 2015 toppen

Bin gestern abend, nachdem die Übernachtungsgäste abgereist waren und die Hütte aufgeräumt war, meine persönliche Neujahrs-Reha-Runde gefahren. Nix wildes, 100% Feld- und Waldautobahnen, 80% Asphalt, 20% Schmadder, schön wars.

Morgen kann ich leider nicht dabei sein wegen Regeltermin Sonntag 10:00 Uhr zum MTB-Fahren hier in Röbü.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Januar 2016)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> *Martin*, den Katzenberg habe ich bislang immer umfahren. Weil da immer die Schaltaugen kaputt gehen....
> Werde ich aber demnächst mal mitnehmen.


Hallo *Torsten*,nimm für den Katzenberg auch mal ein Schaltauge mit.
2016 ist der Elm sowieso angesagt, garantiert auch mal wieder Salzgitter-Höhenzug und den Hildesheimer Wald, wollte ich auch mal neu entdecken, da ich in der Jugend oft meine Ferien in Bad Salzdetfurth verbracht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otapi (3. Januar 2016)

War eine schöne erfrischende  Sonntagsrunde Martin. Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2016)

Udo freut mich . So aufgetaut. Ich glaube die Zehen haben kurz gezischt, als sie ins Badewasser eingetaucht sind . Bei Kilometer 17 hatten wir frontal Ostwind; es war wie auf dem Brocken, Arsch kalt. Die Strecke führte von der Roten Wiese über Geitelde ( leider ein Trail versaut, Schiebepassage), deshalb nur 15,4 km/h Schnitt, über Wiesenwege nach Thiede. In dem Waldstück am VW-Werk haben wir einen sehr schönen Trail gefunden und ein nicht ganz so schönen, fahren ging aber noch. Da die Ausfahrt wohl für die meisten Neuland war, sind die Trails am Wasserturm von Thiede wohl das Beste gewesen und da sollte man ein bischen Downhill nochmal im Sommer üben. Wir waren heute zu acht und das bei diesem Wetter, Hut ab, ihr seit keine Weicheier, halt Harter Kern. Paar Bilder habe ich gemacht, doch gegen Ende konnte ich kaum Schalten, der Daumen war festgeforen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Januar 2016)

Dachte schon unser Guide hat sich schlafen gelegt..........
Danke Martin für die wirklich schöne Runde, teilweise etwas frisch
Fotos bei -5°, mehr als danke dafür.
Danke auch an unserer Begleiter!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2016)

Edith L. schrieb:


> So, dann bin ich mal (wieder) auf Euren morgigen Tourbericht gespannt.


Hallo *Edit*, hier mal ausnahmsweise unsere Route, da wir der Meinung sind, mitfahren, um es gemeinsam zu erleben.

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3368229-rote-wiese-geitelde-thiede-rote-wiese/

Bis zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.


----------



## jojo46 (3. Januar 2016)

Hi,
Die Gifhorner Runde morgen fällt aus! 
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Edith L. (3. Januar 2016)

Edith sagt: Da seid ihr eine nette Tour auf mir bekannten Trails gefahren.

Da wir uns in BS auf kulturell und geschichtlich interessantem Boden bewegen, u.a. befährt man in Lehndorf und Mascherode die alte Braunschweiger Landwehr und für Zugezogene und denjenigen, den es interessiert mal ein paar Infos zum Gebiet der Tour:

Der Lindenberg bei Salzgitter (Wasserturm) war im dreißigjährigen Krieg Schauplatz einer Schlacht gegen die Schweden. Ist wohl auch schon in der Vergangenheit als Steinbruch genutzt worden. Obacht bei der Benutzung mit dem MTB abseits der asphaltierten Straße, das ist ein LSG und das soll in der Vergangenheit schon Ärger geben haben. Wer Glück hat, sieht einen Thieder Zwerg!  

Der "Graben" im Beddinger Forst ist eine alte aufgegebene Eisenbahnlinie. Zur Geschichte der Braunschweigischen Landeseisenbahn etc  kann man sich selbst einlesen. Von der Kieskuhle Hoheweg hochkommend seit ihr nochmals an ihr entlang gefahren.

Den südlichen Teil des Beddinger Forstes inkl. Schiebepassage kann man sich sparen. It im Sommer aber eh zugewachsen.

Die Fliegergedenkstätte aus dem 2. Weltkrieg habt ihr gefunden (siehe Foto).

Ansonsten kann man den vorderen Teil super geil als Rundkurs fahren. Man sollte dann aber nicht den Wiesenweg nutzen, sondern den Forstweg als Strecke zum "Luftholen"! Der Trail bis zum Ausgang am Kindergarten war letztes Jahr aufgrund des an einer Abzweigung liegenden Baumes leider mit Brombeeren zugewachsen. Da ihr den offenbar nicht gefahren seid, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das immer noch so ist. Schade, ich nehme demnächst mal die Rosenscheere mit. Der Trailabschnitt ist zu geil, als dass man ihn für verlustigt erklärt.

Der Park bevor man die Tonkuhle SZ-Thiede erreicht, liegt im Bereich des Klosters/Stift Steterburg. Kann jeder bei Interesse selbst nachlesen.

Zur Vertiefung: Vieles wird einem hierzu auch an den Tagen des offenen Denkmales vermittelt. Findet jährlich im September statt und ist empfehlenswert.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Januar 2016)

*Edith* lernen wir noch ein wenig Geschichte beim Sport.


----------



## torstiohneh (3. Januar 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hallo *Torsten*,nimm für den Katzenberg auch mal ein Schaltauge mit.


Hallo *Martin*, ok, ich nehm beides mit, Katzenberg und Schaltuage.



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> und den Hildesheimer Wald, wollte ich auch mal neu entdecken, da ich in der Jugend oft meine Ferien in Bad Salzdetfurth verbracht habe.


Du kennst die Gegend, ich fass es nicht.
Oben auf meiner To-Do-Liste stehen der Tosmartrail, der Sauberge-Höhenweg und die Hildesheimer Wald-Kammwege.
Lass uns hierzu in Kontakt bleiben.
Ich war dort früher viel per pedes unterwegs und nur gelegentlich mit dem Radl.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Januar 2016)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Der Lindenberg bei Salzgitter (Wasserturm) war im dreißigjährigen Krieg Schauplatz einer Schlacht gegen die Schweden. Ist wohl auch schon in der Vergangenheit als Steinbruch genutzt worden. Obacht bei der Benutzung mit dem MTB abseits der asphaltierten Straße, das ist ein LSG und das soll in der Vergangenheit schon Ärger geben haben. Wer Glück hat, sieht einen Thieder Zwerg!



Moin, da waren aber kleine Rampen gebaut und es sieht so aus als ob da häufig gefahren wird?
Meiste dass man da Ärger bekommen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Meiste dass man da Ärger bekommen kann?


*Jens*, bei diesen vielen Trails vor Ort, ist es mir wurscht ob der Thieder Zwerg da aufschlägt , man muss nicht immer artig sein.



torstiohneh schrieb:


> Du kennst die Gegend, ich fass es nicht.


*Torsten*, es wäre übertrieben wenn ich mich dort auskenne, denn als ich dort mit meinem Cousin rumstromerte, waren wir auch meist zu Fuß unterwegs mit Schleuder und Axt (damals normal, wir hatten ein Sägewerk dort) und wenn mit Rad, halt kein MTB, denn die gab es erst ab 1977 in den USA und da war ich schon mit dem motorisierten Zweirad unterwegs und Radfahren war uncool, aber mit dem Alter wird man weiser  und jetzt mache ich beides, doppelt .

*Jens*, die nächsten zwei Mittwochsausfahren muss ich passen, wegen meiner Antibiotikakur.


----------



## Edith L. (4. Januar 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin, da waren aber kleine Rampen gebaut und es sieht so aus als ob da häufig gefahren wird?
> Meiste dass man da Ärger bekommen kann?



So naiv bist Du sicherlich nicht, dass Du annimmst oder meinst die Argumentation verfängt, dass das deswegen gleich legal und/oder MTB-Biken im Landschaftsschutzgebiet abseits befestigter Wege grundsätzlich erlaubt ist.
Scheiße/Fliege-Vergleich?

Es bleibt Dir unbenommen meinen durchaus fürsorglich gemeinten Warnhinweis gerne zu ignorieren und unseren Sport im dort bereits sensibilisierten Bereich exzessiv auszuprobieren und provozierend zu unser aller Nachteil zu präsentieren.

Du darfst hiernach dann auch gerne über das Ergebnis Deines Selbstversuches berichten!

Im Falle des Falles wird Dir das Berufen auf jugendliche Unbekümmertheit als Verteidigung erkennbar wenig nutzen! Ebenso fehlgehend wäre das Beharren auf eine Gleichheit im Unrecht.

Ja, es gibt dort einen, der um seine Vegetation und sein Wild sehr besorgt ist und dies wohl auch schon mehrfach zum Ausdruck gebracht haben soll.

Btw: Höchst unglücklich ist es, sich im Internet mit dem Konterfei zu einer Tourbeschreibung sowie nachvollziehbaren Nicks zu präsentieren und daneben andere dann noch aufzufordern dort zu biken!
Im Übrigen sollte man solche öffentlichen Tourbeschreibungen immer -aber auch wirklich immer- mit einem Haftungsausschluß versehen.

Aber ich will jetzt keinen überfordern oder mir vorhalten lassen, ich würde einem nur den Spaß an seinem Tun verderben wollen.

Daher nach Abklingen der nun aufbrausenden Empörung in einer ruhigen Minute mal drüber nachdenken.

Bis dann!


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2016)

... also Edith, wenn man mal da vorbei fährt und sich auf den Wegen bewegt, wird es der Vegetation nicht weh tun  und jugendliche Unbekümmertheit finde ich gut , bischen Infantilität sollte man sich im Alter erhalten, sonst ist man fast tot.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Januar 2016)

Schön geschrieben


----------



## coddatec (4. Januar 2016)

Ich war zwar nicht mit dabei, aber wenn ich mir die Route anschaue, dann sehe ich, dass der Track rund um Thiede komplett auf bereits in der Karte eingezeichneten Wegen verläuft.
Sollte dort nicht irgendwo ein Schild gestanden haben mit "Radfahren verboten", dann würde ich mal behaupten, dass die Tour NICHT abseits von Wegen stattgefunden hat.

Da wir in NDS glücklicherweise keine Zwei-Meter-Regel haben sind gemäß NWaldLG (insb. Paragraph 23 und die dort weiter referenzierten Paragraphen) alle als Weg erkennbaren Pfade, die nicht explizit mit einer Sperrung gekennzeichnet sind, für Radfahrer öffentlich.
Lediglich das Fahren abseits von Wegen ist untersagt (im Gegensatz zum Betreten, das ist wiederum auch abseits der Wege in Ordnung).

Unterstelle also uns hier bitte nichts, was nicht der Wahrheit entspricht!


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2016)

Danke *Jens* u. *Lars*. Es stand kein Schild "Radfahren verboten" und auch kein Schild wie im Avatar von Edith, was ein Grafittikünstler verschönert hat. Ich könnte zu diesem Thema "Schildverschönerung" aus meiner Jugend auch noch was zu beitragen, aber das wäre zuviel Text.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Januar 2016)

@all  
Am Mittwoch steht die Frostrunde an.
25km 500hm Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring wie immer 18 Uhr
Bitte zusagen, Mail kommt auch gleich.


----------



## coddatec (4. Januar 2016)

Bin am Mittwoch mit dabei


----------



## Edith L. (4. Januar 2016)

Es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass man da mal durchfährt.  Man sollte es dort nur nicht übertreiben.

Und fühlt Euch doch nicht gleich angepisst, wenn man auf eine Problematik hinweist!

Den Vogel schießt aber mal wieder gnadenlos im vorauseilenden Gehorsam der Herr coddatec ab, der mir nun tatsächlich unterstellt, ich würde etwas der Wahrheit zu wider unterstellen! Wo habe ich wem, er spricht hier gleich für alle, etwas der Wahrheit zu wider unterstellt?

Ich finde weder eine Unterstellung, noch Unwahrheiten!

Daneben möge sich der Herr nicht auf ein Gebiet wagen, von dem er offensichtlich keine Ahnung hat und daher schnell ins Schlingern geraten kann.

Daher zum Betretungsrecht gerne noch einige erhellendere Ausführungen.
Steigen wir doch mal etwas in die Materie ein. Der holde coddatec hat bereits die einschlägige Gesetzesmaterie irgendwie aufgefunden. Danach ist nach § 25 NWaldG Fahrradfahren als Teil des Betretens der freien Landschaft im Wald auf "tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen" zulässig.
Damit stellt sich die erste Problematik: Was ist eigentlich ein "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg"?
Dieser Begriff ist rechtlich schwer definierbar.
Aber schau an, der Gesetzgeber hat das Problem erkannt. § 23 Abs. 1 S.2 NWaldG hilft uns entscheidend weiter und enthält eine Legaldefinition. "Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung des Grundstückseigentümers, der Grundstückseigentümerin oder sonstiger Berechtigter tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden."
Heureka, man wittert Morgenluft!
Tja, aber ne positive Zustimmung zum Radfahren liegt dort nicht vor.
Kann man von einer Duldung ausgehen? Dafür bedarf es schon konkreter Anhaltspunkte. Das bloße Fehlen eines Verbotschildes bedeutet sicher noch keine Duldung und ist der Berechtigte verpflichtet ständig alle Rampen/Spuren zu beseitigen, Zugänge zu verrammeln oder sogar einen Zaun um das Grundstück zu ziehen? Muss er besondere Vorrichtungen vorhalten oder gar Personal einzusetzen um an 24 Std. des Tages und an 365 Tagen im Jahr eine unerwünschte Nutzung zu verhindern? Das ist somit eine Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit!
Gegen eine Duldung kann sprechen, dass es sich um ein ausgewiesenes Landschaftsschutzgebiet handelt. Da muss man wohl schon damit rechnen, dass dort nicht alles erlaubt ist, was man sonst im Wald so nach dem NWaldG anstellen kann, mithin das Handeln gewissen weiteren Beschränkungen unterliegen kann.
Von einer Duldung kann man auch nur ausgehen, wenn die Nutzung "Fahrradfahren" an sich dort nicht rechtswidrig ist.
Und diesbezüglich stellt sich die Frage, ob denn diese kleinen mit dem MTB befahrenen Singeltrails überhaupt "Wege" im Sinne des § 23 NWaldG sind?
Da hilft dann ein Blick in die Ausführungsverordnung zum NWaldG weiter. Dort sind einige Beispiele genannt, was nicht zu den Wegen zählt. Danach zählen zu den Wegen nach § 25 Abs 1 u.a. nicht ....-Fuß- und Pirschwege;......
Jetzt könnte es aber schon bei den dortigen Singletrails enger werden, wenn diese Trampelpade als Fußwege, gemeint ist im Wald natürlich nicht der gepflasterete Vertreter dieser Art, aufzufassen sein sollten?

Wer möchte nun seinen Kopf hinhalten und die Problematiken ordnungsrechtlich abklären lassen?

Nach § 42 NWaldG kann ein Verstoß immerhin mit bis zu 25.000,00 € geahndet werden.

Tatsache dürfte sein, dass wenn es dem dortigen Eigentümer oder dem Berechtigten zu bunt wird, er zu abschließenden Klärung ein entsprechendes Verbotsschild aufhängen kann oder aber die Verordnung verschärft wird.
Dann sind explizit letztlich tatsächlich aber alle Fahrradfahrer möglicherweise von der Nutzung!
Das möchte sicher keiner und deshalb sollte man im Rahmen des gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahmegebotes sein Handeln dort bedenken. Nochmals gegen ein gelegentliches Rüberrocken wird dort möglicherweise keiner etwas einzuwenden haben bzw. wird dies nicht verhindernde Aktivitäten entfalten.
Allein darum ging es.

So das war es von meiner Seite!

Ich bin Mittwoch nicht dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2016)

OK. Frieden in der Pude. Jeder soll es halten wie er will und ich fahre nach dem Motto, wo kein Kläger kein Richter und damit fahre ich über ein halbes Jahrhundert ganz gut. Da wir in unseren Ausfahrten versuchen überwiegend Trails zu fahren ohne Rückfrage beim den Eigentümer oder Pächtern sitzen wir halt immer mit einer Arschbacke auf der Anklagebank, Shit happens, aber dafür nicht langweilig.


----------



## coddatec (4. Januar 2016)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass man da mal durchfährt.  Man sollte es dort nur nicht übertreiben.


Ach, es geht Dir nicht darum, das man da mal durchfährt, sondern um exiesive Nutzung?????
Hättest mal lesen sollen, dass das für den Großteil der Gruppe eine Erstbefahrung war.

Und nebenbei bemerkt: Das fehlen eines Verbotsschildes bei gegebener Kenntnis über das Vorhandenseins eines Weges (was bei Wegen, die sogar in Karten stehen dem Grundbesitzer gegeben sein dürfte) gilt tatsächlich als Duldung. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat es hier seit weit über 100 Seiten noch nicht einmal eine Absprache zum Trail- oder Schanzenbau gegeben, geschweige denn, dass einer von dem Kern dieser Gruppe daran überhaupt Interesse hätte. Also den Ball bitte etwas flacher halten.

Und weiterhin nebenbei bemerkt:
Solltest Du jemals vorhaben, bei uns in der Gruppe mitzufahren, würde ich meinen Tonfall an Deiner Stelle hier etwas zurücknehmen, denn wirklich Freunde machst Du Dir damit nicht.
Solltest Du dies nicht vorhaben, schließe selber Deine Schlüsse...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Januar 2016)

So mein Junge, eigentlich wollte ich zu Dir nichts mehr sagen, weil von Anfang klar war worauf Du abzielst!
Solltest Du auch so sprechen wie Du schreibst, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du viel Spaß mit Dir alleine vor deinem Rechner hast.
Ich glaube Du hast nicht besonders viel zu melden in Deiner kleinen Welt!
Anders kann ich mir Dein Geseier nicht erklären. Ich mag Menschen wie Dich nicht besonders und werde Dir auch nicht mehr
antworten, es sei denn Du hast die Eier mal bei uns aufzutauchen. Denn dann kann ich feststellen, was hinter Deiner hier
dargestellten gehaltlosen, oberlehrerhaften Art zu schreiben steckt. Ich vermute ja absolut Nullkommanull
Ich habe nur eine Bitte an dich, bitte such Dir einen anderen Thread in dem rumtrollen kannst!!
Auf deutsch, verzieh Dich!!

CU, oder auch nicht


----------



## Edith L. (4. Januar 2016)

Ihr zwei Nasen habt es tatsächlich geschafft, ich fühl mich mittlerweile richtig gut aufgehoben und verstanden hier!


----------



## lary (4. Januar 2016)

"Allwissende Müllhalde" das sagt doch schon alles


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2016)

lary schrieb:


> "Allwissende Müllhalde" das sagt doch schon alles


Da ist was dran .


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo Edith,
ich bin eigentlich der Diplomat unserer Vereinigung,  habe für Jeden  und Jede ein einsehen! Aber was du da von dir gibst ist gequirlte Scheisse! Wenn du klugscheissen willst such dir bitte einen anderen Thread und lass uns hier in Ruhe unser Hobby mitteilen! 
Gruß  Endolutscher

Oder wie wir sagen würden: "MACH NEN ABGANG"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Januar 2016)

So, da will ich mal die Wogen glätten und euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch wünschen , schade dass ich passen muss, aber ich hoffe übernächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder am Start.
Da hier ja scheinst nur Männer vertreten sind  würde ich mal vorschlagen, dass man am 20. Januar gemeinsam zum Männerabend ins C1 geht zum Film "Point Break". Der Film soll Stunts der Extraklasse haben, von den berühmtesten Extremsportler der Welt, wäre vielleicht was für uns und halt an einem Mittwoch; würde doch passen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Januar 2016)

Hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen, gute Idee, bestimmt ein guter Film, ich bin dabei. 
Das Original fand ich damals auch schon gut


----------



## coddatec (5. Januar 2016)

Bin auch beim Kinoabend mit dabei, gute Idee Martin


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. Januar 2016)

Ich auch!


----------



## Edith L. (5. Januar 2016)

Neben dem hyperventilierenden Koleriker, dem fantasierenden Hobbypsycholgen nun auch noch ein selbsternannter Diplomat. Wird ja immer besser hier! Hätte Letzter man besser geschwiegen, dann wäre sein letzter Post nicht so peinlich geworden!

Da dies hier ein öffentliches Forum und ein öffentlicher Thread ist, werde ich dass ob, wann und wie meiner Postings sicherlich nicht von Euch Komikern abhängig machen. Wem das nicht passen sollte, der braucht hier weder lesen noch posten. 

Wir lesen und sehen uns.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht....
Auf das Sehen freue ich mich und mach was Du möchtest, überleg mal wer sich peinlich verhält?
Für mich bist Du ne Wurst. 
Das war es jetzt, für mich bist Du raus!


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Januar 2016)

Freue mich, dass die Idee mit dem Kino Interesse findet , werde dann Ende der Woche Plätze reservieren, damit man *gemeinsam* die Stunts erleben kann.
*Edith*, Du bist echt hartnäckig im Ölgießen . Da ich ein Altsemester bin und für mich vor zwei Jahren ein Forum noch Neuland war, habe ich meine Verabredungen noch mit dem Telephon bewerkstelligt. Durch das Forum kann man gemeinsam kommunizieren und es macht für mich keinen Sinn, wenn man hier was zu beiträgt und keiner reagiert darauf, wie jemanden anrufen und keiner nimmt den Hörer ab; kleine Metapher.


----------



## coddatec (5. Januar 2016)

Ab sofort steht der als erster User auf der Ignore-Liste und ich muss mir das geseiere nicht mehr antun. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, EdithL (Brauchst übrigens nicht zu antworten, ich sehe Deine Beiträge jetzt nämlich nicht mehr).


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Januar 2016)

Cool Lars, habe ich auch gemacht!
Wusste gar nicht, dass das hier auch geht.
Kann er sich selbst volllabern, steht der ja so drauf....
Sehr geil, weg isser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2016)

So Jungs alles schön weiß. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß im Elm , wäre gerne dabeigewesen, da meine letzte Fahrt mit durchgehender Schneedecke im Januar 2014 war und mit Spikes Februar 2013; schön wenn man Buch führt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2016)

Ich werde berichten Martin
Schade aber dass du nicht kannst.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2016)

*Jens*, ich bin gespannt, wie vielleicht andere wohl auch. Bleibt im Sattel, denn Schnee mit Eis kann tückisch sein , kann nur jedem mal empfehlen mit Spikes zu fahren, ist schon ein Erlebnis auf puren Eis zu fahren, wie am 11.2.2012 auf dem Südsee.


----------



## Otapi (6. Januar 2016)

Martin ich bin auch am 20. beim Kinoabend dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2016)

Denke das wird gehen heute, ich rechne mit Spruren von den Forstfahrzeugen und
somit festgefahrenem Schnee. Ansonsten sind wir vorsichtig!
Schön wieder Ruhe zu haben, Lars nochmal danke für den Tipp
Sebastian wollte auch kommen.
Super Udo, kann man mal n bisschen quatschen und sich besser kennenlernen


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2016)

Olaf, nee* Udo*, super sind wir schon zu fünft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2016)

Wer is Olaf.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2016)

*Jens*, gut dass es Tipp-ex gibt.


----------



## Edith L. (6. Januar 2016)

Leute, ich feixe mir einen. Das Problem beim Umgang mit der Ignorierfunktion seid u.a. aber Ihr selbst.
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie oft zwischenzeitlich diese Funktion aus Neugier wieder deaktiviert worden ist, um zu schauen, ob ich was gepostet habe! Spätestens wenn der sichtbare Gesprächsfaden abreißt, wird diese deaktiviert.  Zu dem bin ich mir sicher, dass der Inhalt meiner postings, genau wie dieser, die Ignoranten erreicht. Da halte ich jede Wette.

Nun aber bloß nicht aus der Deckung wagen!

Viel Spaß bei der Mittwochsrunde.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Januar 2016)

So, melde ich mal mich zurück....
Der Rest radelt noch und wird sich heute selbst zurückmelden müssen!
Ich habe nach dem ersten Huckel die Runde abgebrochen.
Das war wie fahren auf Eiern für mich, total unsicher und somit kein Spaß gehabt.
Lag wohl auch an den Reifen, Racing Ralph war etwas gewagt und sicher auch 
an mir.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2016)

*Jens*, hast Du richtig gemacht und mit Kopf gefahren , denn auf fester Schneedecke und ggf. Eis kommt jeder Reifen an seine Grenzen. Ein Nobby Nic mit höheren Stollen, wenn diese sich noch mit dem Schnee verzahnen können, haben wohl etwas mehr Grip, doch ich würde dann lieber auf Spikes umsatteln. Ich habe seit 2009 Felgen mit Schwalbespikesreifen und da ist kein Vergang dran, die Spikes kannst Du ohne weiteres auf Aspalt fahren, das halten sie aus, nur etwas lautere Ablaufgeräusche und natürlich höherer Rollwiderstand.


----------



## coddatec (6. Januar 2016)

Ich melde mich mal für den Rest der Truppe zurück. 
Mir hat dir Schneerunde extrem Spaß gemacht, ein Fully mit Nobby Nic und Hans Dampf ist aber auch geeigneter für die Verhältnisse als Jens' Racefeile.

Daten der verkürzten Winterrunde: 21km, 550hm, Ca. 1:50h Fahrzeit

Danke an Sebastian fürs guiden und Knipsen.


----------



## tippman (6. Januar 2016)

Die Runde heute war mit einem Wort - überragend -. Hat mir super viel Spaß gemacht. Einen kurzen Eindruck von der Tour könnt ihr euch in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen. Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich heute mit knipsen dran bin, hätte ich meine nicht vorhandene Profiausrüstung nicht mitgebracht. BTW: Vielen Dank an die "Organisatoren" hier im Forum, die hier regelmäßig Touren planen. Es macht einfach immer wieder Spaß mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Januar 2016)

Super Bilder Sebastian. Ja, Bock bringt Radfahren im Schnee, aber anstrengend und bei dem Schnee heute, wenn auch Pulverschnee und Wind, mindestens 300 Hm mehr.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Januar 2016)

Die Runde war süper! Der Schnee ist schon nicht ohne, etwas trickie bei der Abfahrt und anstrengend bei der Auffahrt.
Danke Sebastian das du so spontan die Runde übernommen hast. Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Januar 2016)

So die Saison 2015 ist zu Ende, was liegt Nahe wie im letzten Jahr, ein Medley der Ausfahrten von 2015 zusammenzustellen. Da ich mich leider auskurieren muss, habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, dieses zusammenzubauen. Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen Tourorganisatoren bedanken, die dieses Projekt "gemeinsam fahren" unterstützen und bei denen, die diesem Thread durch ihre Kommentare und eigenen Eindrücken Leben einhauchen . Viel Spaß bei der Zusammenfassung auf meiner Videoseite. Leider haben die Videos auf der IBC-Seite kein HD Karakter, obwohl die Datei 1,9 Gigabyte hatte, aber diese wird wohl intern nochmal verkleinert, denn auf meinem PC lief es auf HD und damit gestochen scharf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (8. Januar 2016)

Man, man, da guckt mal eine Woche hier nicht rein und dann so was. ich sage nur dazu: *nicht quatschen, Rad fahren!
Martin*: hast dir richtig Mühe gegeben, super Film geworden.
Ich hatte am Dienstag meine Schneerunde und habe diese auch abbrechen müssen, zu viel Schnee in GF. Mit dem Kino am 20.01 muss ich schauen, habe da eine Schulung, der Veranstaltungsort ist leider noch nicht bekannt, kann auch Berlin werden...
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Januar 2016)

jojo46 schrieb:


> Mit dem Kino am 20.01 muss ich schauen, habe da eine Schulung, der Veranstaltungsort ist leider noch nicht bekannt, kann auch Berlin werden...


*Eugen* mit dem Kino ist noch etwas Zeit, da noch keine Reservierung möglich ist; bleibe aber am Ball und wenn es geht werde ich nochmal nachfragen.
Bei dem "*nicht quatschen, Rad fahren" *bin ich etwas anderer Meinung, denn durch die Kommentare von vielen in diesem Thread haben wir uns kennen und schätzen gelernt  und sind dadurch zum gemeinsamen Radfahren gekommen.


----------



## jojo46 (10. Januar 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei dem "*nicht quatschen, Rad fahren" *bin ich etwas anderer Meinung, denn durch die Kommentare von vielen in diesem Thread haben wir uns kennen und schätzen gelehrt  und sind dadurch zum gemeinsamen Radfahren gekommen.



Hi Martin, 
aber irgendwann wollen wir auch auf dem Rad sitzen! Nur verbal Verwirrung stiften, ohne je eine Tour mitzufahren, ist meiner Meinung nicht Hauptziel von diesem Thread. 

Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Januar 2016)

Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Januar 2016)

Auf den Punkt gebracht Eugen!


----------



## Edith L. (10. Januar 2016)

jojo46 schrieb:


> ......ohne je eine Tour mitzufahren, ist meiner Meinung nicht Hauptziel von diesem Thread.
> 
> Gruß Eugen



Also von meiner Seite ist eine gemeinsame Tour nie ausgeschlossen worden.
Ist das alleinige Ziel dieses Threads immer und ausschliesslich auf die Teilnahme an einer gemeinsamen Tour ausgerichtet? Und wenn, dann muss es von den Terminen letztlich auch passen. Im übrigen kann man auch Erfahrungen und Tipps zu Touren und Trials im Thread austauschen.


----------



## jojo46 (10. Januar 2016)

Kein Kommentar!


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo *Florian*, von dir fast ein Monat nichts mehr gehört, was macht die Gesundheit von dir und deinem Bruder. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr ggf. beim Kinoabend dabei sein könntet, einmal sieht man sich mal wieder und ich hätte mehrere Fragen über YouTube, da ich ggf. die Filme im IBC dort hochladen würde, wegen der höheren Bildqualität; sollten wir aber hier nicht erortern; nur eine Frage welche Musikgruppe spielt das letzte Lied in dem Trailer MSB X Trail Part 1.
Dann wollte ich noch ein wenig Werbung, nicht in eigener Sache machen, da ja auch viele Downhiller und Bikeparkbesucher hier vertreten sind.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Interesse eine Mitfahrerin von uns dabei zu begleiten. Ich hoffe Anne es ist in deinem Interesse.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rabenberg-bikepark-19-22-mai-2016-wer-kommt-mit.784704/


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Januar 2016)

Hi Hi,


die Mittwochsrunde fällt morgen aus!
Ich war heute eine Runde laufen und überall wo Schatten ist sind Eisplatten im Wald!
Bennet hat gestern versucht eine Runde im Elm zu fahren und musste aus dem gleichen Grund abbrechen.
Ich werde morgen eine Runde auf dem Radweg radeln, wer mitmöchte muss sich melden.

Bis nächste Woche
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2016)

Da ich ja noch kampfunfähig bin, habe ich ja etwas Glück, da verpasse ich wenigstens nichts. Ich hoffe nächsten Mittwoch mit am Start, ggf. eine Braunschweigrunde, wenn die Wetterbedingungen so bleiben. Mascheroderrunde mit überwiegend Trails würde sich anbieten, da dann die Eisgefahr geringer ist.


----------



## coddatec (12. Januar 2016)

*Jens, Martin,* ich hatte schon die gleichen Gedanken.
Hier in BS ist an der Oker auch noch an vielen Stellen mit größeren, unebenen Eisflächen zu rechnen, die dann auch noch mit Schmelzwasser überflutet sind. Macht im Moment keinen richtigen Spaß, dort zu Biken. Ich fahre meine täglichen Strecken aktuell fast nurnoch Straße.

Vielleicht gehe ich morgen dann einfach im Heidberg Schwimmen.

Nächste Woche ist dann doch Männerabend, oder hab ich was verpennt, Martin???


----------



## buechner (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo Martin,
ja, ich bin gespannt, ob jemand im Mai nach Rabenberg mitkommt, oder ob das alles eher Elm-Anhänger sind;-).

So ein richtiger "Bikepark" ist das gar nicht, ich würde sagen, dass da für jeden was dabei ist. Du könntest also auch deine Freude haben;-)

LG anne im Winterschlaf


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehe ich morgen dann einfach im Heidberg Schwimmen.


*Lars* viel Spaß, möchtest Du leihweise mein Neo haben, dann wird er nicht ganz so klein.


coddatec schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist dann doch Männerabend, oder hab ich was verpennt, Martin???


Sagt wieviel am Start sind morgen früh. Ich werde erstmal auf meine Kosten Karten kaufen, damit wir vernünftige Plätze bekommen, denn bei Reservierung sitzt man irgendwo. Zusage heißt dabei sein. Jens,Udo,Lars und Pierre haben zugesagt, bis morgen halt die anderen Interessierten.


buechner schrieb:


> So ein richtiger "Bikepark" ist das gar nicht, ich würde sagen, dass da für jeden was dabei ist. Du könntest also auch deine Freude haben;-)


*Anne* erstmal frohes neues Jahr und Danke für die Einladung, doch dieses Jahr möchten wir ein Alpenüberquerung realisieren und ggf. Mallorca im Frühjahr.


----------



## Otapi (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo Martin,  ich hatte auch schon für den Kinoabend zugesagt. Vergessen??   Gruß Udo


----------



## coddatec (12. Januar 2016)

Heidberg*bad*, nicht Heidbergsee...
Und den Begriff klein kenne ich nicht 

*Anne:* Ich könnte mir vorstellen, mitzukommen, wenn die Gruppe größer wird. 
Allerdings kollidiert das Wochenende mit einem Brevet, den ich evtl. angedacht hatte mitzufahren http://www.ostfalen-randonneure.de/index.php/brevets/15-400-km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Januar 2016)

Lars, wenn ich nicht schon wieder Nacken hätte, würde ich glatt mit schwimmen kommen. 
So macht das aber keinen Sinn, hat beim Laufen schon genervt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Januar 2016)

*Udo*, ja klar habe Tipp-ex genommen; Jens hat Schuld.


coddatec schrieb:


> Heidberg*bad*, nicht Heidbergsee...
> Und den Begriff klein kenne ich nicht


*Lars* ich hatte gedacht Du wärst ein Hartei , dass andere war mir klar.

*Jens* denk an deinen Schwimmlehrer; Du schwimmst Sch...


----------



## buechner (12. Januar 2016)

400km auf dem Rad, Wahnsinn, was für IRONMAN mich so umgeben. Auf jedem Fall wünsche ich viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Januar 2016)

Martin psst......
400km, hm


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2016)

buechner schrieb:


> 400km auf dem Rad, Wahnsinn, was für IRONMAN mich so umgeben.


*Anne*, eine 400 km Radetappe wäre für die meisten von uns, eine Herausforderung und ich selbst bin in meiner Rennradkarriere nicht mal die Hälfte am Stück gefahren. *Lars*, wenn die 200 km am 2.4.16 nicht so früh im Jahr wären, könnte ich mir das für den Harten Kern vorstellen. Zum einen als Training für den Velothon und ggf. für die 400 km.
So die Karten sind bestellt, sitzen schön in der Mitte. Da der Film 3D ist, bringen ich Brillen mit, braucht ihr keine zu kaufen. Ich habe leider genug davon. Wollen wir uns ggf. zum Essen vorher treffen, z.B. Bossanova; wegen Quatschen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Januar 2016)

Essen & Quatschen Martin. 
Bolero ist ja auch gleich am Kino. 
Sag mal wann wir uns treffen wollen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2016)

*Jens*, Filmbeginn 20:30, also Treffen 18:30. Wo ist mir egal, können auch Bolero nehmen. Du reservierst ein Tisch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Januar 2016)

Mache ich


----------



## coddatec (13. Januar 2016)

*Martin*: Essen vorher finde ich auch super 
Wenn Du Bock auf so eine Tour hast, dann lass uns das doch einfach mal in Angriff nehmen, von mir aus auch die 200er als "Leckerli zum Geschmack finden".
Zwei der Brevets wollte ich dieses Jahr mitnehmen, den 200er und den 400er könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
Der 600er klingt von der Streckenführung nach Kühlungsborn und durch die kürzeste Wochenendnacht des Jahres auch sehr reizvoll, mal schauen...

Prinzipiell ist das mehr eine Kopfsache, nicht beim fahren ständig an die Gesamtstrecke zu denken, sondern sich immerwieder kleine Teilziele in den nächsten 30-40km zu setzen und nur darauf hinzuarbeiten. 
Bei einer gesunden Grundkondition, die die meisten von uns eh haben, ist vor allem wichtig, nicht zu übersteuern und den Akku innerhalb von 100km leerzufahren, genügend zu essen und zu trinken, immer schön auf den Puls achten und nie (wirklich niemals) auch nur ansatzweise so zu fahren, dass die Beine kurzzeitig sauer gefahren werden.

Bei meiner 200er Tour letztes Jahr waren die zweiten 100km sogar deutlich angenehmer zu fahren als die ersten, da ich dann eben gezielt Pausenstationen angefahren habe, die nicht in gefühlt unerreichbarer Ferne lagen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Januar 2016)

*Jens* super . *Lars* können wir am 20.1.16 alles gemeinsam besprechen. Im April kann das Wetter aber noch klamm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. Januar 2016)

Essen find ich auch gut irgendwie muss ich ja meinen Körper Formen!
200km würde ich auch fahren 400 sind schon eine Ansage!
Bis Mittwochabend


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich bin zwar erst einmal 150km gefahren, halte 200km aber auch für machbar.
300 oder mehr möchte ich glaube ich gar nicht fahren. Ist ja nicht nur die Leistung die
man aufbringen muss, da kommen ja noch das verkrampfte Sitzen und der Hintern dazu.
Das kann man irgendwann nicht mehr wegdenken, kenne sowas vom Marathon laufen,
die Schmerzen werden dann zu Qual. 
Über 10 Std. auf dem Renner ist glaube ich kein Spaß mehr!?


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2016)

*Lars*, dann wären wir ja schon zu viert und 8 Euro, wenn man auf eine Plakette verzichten kann, ist auch nicht die Welt. Bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen kann man den Betrag auch verschmerzen. Die Ausfahrt am 2.4.16 hat 206 km und 1042 Hm, für Anfang der Saison eine Ansage, aber eine interessante Streckenführung.


----------



## buechner (14. Januar 2016)

Ich bewundere euren Ehrgeiz. Ich käme nicht im Traum darauf 200km zu fahren. Welches Gen fehlt mir da?


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht das Y-Chromosom.


----------



## coddatec (14. Januar 2016)

Ich war gerade nochmal 50 Minuten auf der Rolle und hab mir dabei Kranked iV aus 2001 reingezogen.
Ist schon krass, wie sich unser Sport in den letzten 15 Jahren weiterentwickelt hat. 

Jens, Martin, Pierre: Ich finds cool, dass ihr die 200 mitkommen wollt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Januar 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich war gerade nochmal 50 Minuten auf der Rolle


*Lars* werde ich nächste Woche erst auch mal mit beginnen, damit ich wieder rein komme; aber Bock habe ich keinen und 45 Minuten reicht.
Mit den 200 ist doch klar, halt "Harter Kern".


----------



## tippman (16. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand Interesse morgen mit Skifahren zu kommen? Würde eventuell in den Harz fahren Richtung Braunlage/Wurmberg. Ob Abfahrt oder Langlauf wäre mir egal (von mir aus auch beides ).


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich wäre morgen die zweite Sonntagstour, aber ich muss erst mal an mir etwas arbeiten, vielleicht nächstes Wochenende. *Lars* Du hast mich angespornt , heute 60 Minuten Rolle, aber mehr geht bei mir nicht.
Auf der Rolle hat ich mir gedacht, in den anderen Threads ist meist Winterschlaf, nur nicht hier, den hier ein Thema " Zeigt her eurer Indoortrainingsgerät". Fahrt ihr nackt oder wie ich im Triathlonanzug; wegen bischen Komfort, lässt sich schnell waschen und trocknen ? Wie verteibt ihr die Monotonie; wie Lars mit MTB-Video oder wie ich, mit Musik z.B Depeche Mode?
Also Gesprechsstoff oder auch ein Radstilleben im Schnee, für die Jungs und Mädels, die draußen unterwegs waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2016)

*Sebastian*, morgen leider nicht. Der Harte Kern macht eine Schneewanderung , aber Langlauf hatte Bennet und ich auch mal vorgeschlagen; wäre also mal dabei. Bin aber Anfänger, bitte nicht schwarze Touren, den blauen fand ich schon z.T. tricky.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Januar 2016)

Hm, Ski ist leider nicht meins!
Meine Alternative ist Laufen, gerne auch im Schnee und auch im Harz
Wie Martin aber schon gesagt hat, werden wir morgen zum Achtermann hochwandern
Das kleine Wanderbesteck, Wurscht, Tee & Schnäpse ist natürlich dabei

Eine Rolle habe ich auch nicht, nur n Spinbike, welches Pierre auf Drehzahl hält.
Ich bin dafür draußen unterwegs, war 4x laufen und heute im Elm radeln.
Tiefstes Schneegestöber bei 15cm Schnee, sehr geil


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2016)

Schöne Spikes. Baue meins auch noch um.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Januar 2016)

Das ging mal richtig gut Martin!
Selbst vereiste Radwege sind kein Thema.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Januar 2016)

Jens, mein Reden . Spikes eine geile Erfahrung und besser als Rolle, aber frischer.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Januar 2016)

War etwas Anderes als mit dem Racing Ralph
Mit dem Rocky ist es auch angenehmer als mit dem F-si


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (16. Januar 2016)

Moin 
Eine Rolle, oder Spinnbike habe ich nicht. Brauche aber eigentlich auch nicht. Mann kann fast immer Rad fahren. Und wenn nicht, dann gehe ich in der Pumperbude zum Spinning. War dieses Winter auch nur ein mal.
Heute haben wir mit *Bennet* und weiteren 12 Verrückten Stunde um die Drei Steine am VW Bad in WOB gekreiselt. Es war verdammt technisch. Ich hatte Glück paar Runden unmittelbar hinter ehemaligen DM Motorcrossfahrer zu fahren und konnte mir paar Tricks abgucken. Sonst Schneegestöber und erstaunlich viel Grip, ohne Spikes. 
Habe vor mir Langlaufski zu kaufen. So kann ich dann weiterhin draußen Sport treiben, wenn es für MTB zu viel Schnee liegt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Januar 2016)

Verrückt seid ihr, Rennen im Schnee
Ich habe für das Rocky 2 Laufradsätze und Martin meinte ich soll ruhig mal Spikes ausprobieren. 
Ansonsten sehe ich das wie Du, nur dass ich laufen gehe und das geht wirklich immer


----------



## Edith L. (16. Januar 2016)

Beim Rollefahren am Besten die Mediatheken plündern, dann kann das recht kurzweilig werden. Den WP reite ich bisher fast komplett auf der Rolle ab. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so intensiv und das Training tatsächlich derart steuerbar ist.
Kühl sollt es im Raum sein. Mit freiem Oberkörper fahre ich nicht mehr, sondern mit Radfahrunterhemd.

Ich bin schon einige Ü200er gefahren. Neben der notwendigen "Fitness" ist das Wichtigste, dass man sich diszipliniert regelmässig von Anfang an verpflegt. Den eigenen Rythmus dafür sollte man kennen bzw im Training erfahren haben, ein Defizit holt man nicht mehr auf. 
Ab 150km ziiiiieht es sich dann und wird zur Kopfsache!


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Januar 2016)

jojo46 schrieb:


> Sonst Schneegestöber und erstaunlich viel Grip, ohne Spikes.


*Eugen* und* Bennet*, erst mal super , Rennen im Schnee. Spikes bei Tiefschnee haben nur den Vorteil, dass die Profilblöcke höher sind und sich nicht so schnell zusetzen, da der Abstand der Blöcke größer ist. Wenn die Schneedecke aber festgefahren ist und kurz mal angetaut wurde, ist Ende mit Normalreifen und die Gefahr groß, down under zu sein.


----------



## coddatec (17. Januar 2016)

Ich nutze die Rolle im Moment jeden Donnerstag, da ich da mit den Kindern alleine zuhause bin. Sind die im Bett, dann nutze ich die Zeit zum Training. Ansonsten halte ich es wie Jens, draußen ist's schon geiler.

Meine Rolle steht im Arbeitszimmer direkt vor dem Rechner und mein altes Stahl-Colnago ist dauerhaft drauf eingespannt. 
Schön ein paar Bike-Videos oder einen Film an, dann halte ich es je nach Lust auch schon mal 90 Minuten aus.

Als Klamotten hab ich eine normale Radhose mit Polster und ein Sommerunterhemd an. Außerdem liegt immer ein Handtuch in Reichweite, denn ohne Fahrtwind läuft die Suppe ziemlich schnell...


----------



## Edith L. (17. Januar 2016)

Ich kann noch Schweißbinden am Handgelenk empfehlen. Dann tropft die Suppe nicht vom Handgelenk und man kann auch mal über die Stirn wischen.


----------



## buechner (17. Januar 2016)

Doll, was ihr so macht. Ich laufe im Winter und gehe zum Spinning und mache Tabata beim MTV. Ich habe mir im Herbst ja auch noch ein Rennrad gekauft, aber auf einer Rolle hätte ich wirklich keine Lust zu fahren.


----------



## coddatec (17. Januar 2016)

Anne, ich würde auch lieber zum Spinning in der Gruppe, als alleine zu Hause zu sitzen, aber irgendjemand muss ja auf die Kinder aufpassen, wenn die bessere Hälfte unterwegs ist. (Mach ich ja auch gerne...) Laufen kann ich nicht, da kriege ich ziemlich schnell Knieschmerzen. 
Aber was ist bitte Tabata? Klingt wie ein Musical von Peter Maffay 

Martin: Ich sehe grad, wir haben scheinbar den gleichen Tacx-Trainer aus '95 oder so...
Meiner hat vor 6 Jahren eine neue Bremseinheit bekommen, da die alte zu laut wurde (Lagerschaden durch Kellerlagerung)


----------



## tippman (17. Januar 2016)

Martin: Habt ihr aufm Parkplatz Oderbrück geparkt?

War 2,5h Langlaufen. Loipe Achtermann und Rote Bruch, Bewegungszeit 2,5h. Der Schnee war leider sehr stumpf, so dass man auch bergab arbeiten mussten. Durchschnittspuls lag somit auch bei über 150. Wer in den nächsten Tagen Lust auf langlaufen kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich werde den Schnee noch ein paar mal ausnutzen.


----------



## buechner (17. Januar 2016)

TAbata ist ein Intervalltraining. 20 Sekunden powerübung und dann 10 Sekunden Pause. Vergleichbar mit dem alten Zirkeltraining, also von Station zu Station. Ist nur ein neuer Begriff mit Extra Tabata-Musik dazu. Mir gefällt es, ist aber sehr anstrengend!!! Man braucht da auch nur ne Stunde, um total erschöpft zu sein. Keine 3 Stunden Rolle,-) notwendig und noch ganzheitlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Januar 2016)

Richtig was los hier.


coddatec schrieb:


> Martin: Ich sehe grad, wir haben scheinbar den gleichen Tacx-Trainer aus '95 oder so.


*Lars*, sieht so aus, schöner Trainingsplatz, gibt mittlerweile schon Hightechgeräte, mit streckenabhängiger Leistungsabgabe; Videoauffahrt Alpe D Hues, aber der alte reicht und ich bin mittlerweile auch lieber draußen.


buechner schrieb:


> Tabata beim MTV


*Anne* höre ich auch dass erste mal , aber Intensivtraining hat ein höheres Verletzungsrisiko.
*Sebastian*, ja wir waren bei Oderbrück. Jens hat eine schöne Achtermannwanderung zusammengebaut. Traumhafte Kulisse mit Zuckerguss.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Blumen Martin.
Anne & Lars auch fleisig, super
Nicht dass mir im Frühjahr alle wegfahren
Sebastian, Langlauf ist leider nicht mein Ding, eher lange laufen
Ganz ohne war unsere Wanderung bei gut 50cm Schnee auch nicht!

Ein Gruß vom harten Kern


----------



## buechner (17. Januar 2016)

Ich habe heute im Waldforum gesessen und einen Garmin-Tageskurs mitgemacht. Is echt nicht einfach für ein Weibchen.
Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, wäre ich auch lieber im Harz gewandert, als mich mit dieser trockenen Materie zu beschäftigen.
Obwohl,... ihr seht ganz schön mitgenommen aus. Ich sollte vielleicht ne Gruppe aufmachen, für die die einen weichen Kern haben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Januar 2016)

buechner schrieb:


> Ich habe heute im Waldforum gesessen und einen Garmin-Tageskurs mitgemacht.


*Anne*, weist Du jetzt vielleicht mehr als ich.


buechner schrieb:


> Obwohl,... ihr seht ganz schön mitgenommen aus


Hallo, das ist frech, gesunde Gesichtsfarbe  ; warum nicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Januar 2016)

Anne, das war kurz vorm Achtermann noch ganz am Anfang
Da war noch niemand kaputt
Weicher Kern passt aber trotzdem gut, denke ich!
Garmin Kurs
Hm, learning by doing hat bei mir bestens funktioniet


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2016)

*Jens*, meine sind auch drauf.




Ich melde mich bei Dir Donnerstag, vielleicht ist der Kreuzteich zugefroren, dann kannst Du deine testen und danach gemeinsam Sauna . Samstag Mascherode mit dem Harten Kern; 20 km. Wir sehen uns Mittwoch, jetzt zu siebt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Januar 2016)

Auf einem Teich bin ich nun wirklich noch nicht gefahren!
Donnerstag geht nicht, bin beim Verzierer...... 
Samstag und Sonntag geht klar


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Auf einem Teich bin ich nun wirklich noch nicht gefahren!


Wird Zeit. Gehört auf die "To do liste". Donnerstag also Aua; viel Spaß. Sonntag abhängig vom Untergrund, wo wir fahren.

*Udo* wir treffen uns am Mittwoch um 18:30 im Bolero. Jens hat ein Tisch reserviert.


----------



## coddatec (18. Januar 2016)

Samstag muss ich passen, aber Sonntag könnte bei mir auch klappen, genaueres am Mittwoch.
Donnerstags ist, wie gesagt, Rollentag. Btw: Jens, hast Du noch meine Season Roam und Collective DVDs?

Eisbiken ist schon ziemlich cool, bin in Hanoi früher immer auf dem Maschsee unterwegs gewesen, wenn der mal zugefroren war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Hanoi früher immer auf dem Maschsee unterwegs gewesen


*Lars*, der Maschsee ist schon eine Ansage, fast doppelt so lang wie der Südsee . Super mit Sonntag. Strecke habe ich schon parat, nur Schotter und Trails.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Januar 2016)

Ja Lars hab ich noch, bringe ich am Mittwoch mit
Wenn ich es nicht vergesse
Hab etwas lahme Beine vom laufen heute, wollte morgen gegen Mittag in den Elm, hat wer Lust und Zeit mitzukommen?

Martin, Unterholz auch wieder dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Martin, Unterholz auch wieder dabei


Nö oder doch, 800m bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Ich schick dir die Tracks für Samstag und Sonntag.



Shampoo schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht vergesse


Schreib es Dir auf die Hand.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Januar 2016)

Du kennst mich zu gut Martin
War klar, wenn die Wiesen nicht gehen, dann halt Unterholz


----------



## Otapi (18. Januar 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Udo* wir treffen uns am Mittwoch um 18:30 im Bolero. Jens hat ein Tisch reserviert.



Prima! Ich freu mich drauf! Quatschen  und lecker Essen


----------



## torstiohneh (19. Januar 2016)

Habe in der vergangenen Woche den Ice Spiker Pro für mein MTB bestellt und am Samstagabend die Reifen noch aufgezogen.
Am Sonntag bin ich die erste Runde gefahren, was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert.
Der Grip auf Eis ist super. An Fußgängern, die auf der vereisten Straße herumrutschten, bin ich locker vorbeigefahren.

Die erste Spur:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Januar 2016)

*Torsten*, das gleiche Feeling hatte ich auch, man fährt absolut entspannt, da der Grip schon super ist. Die neuen von Schwalbe sind mittlerweile auch deutlich leichter, trotz über 50 Spikes mehr. Samstag ggf. mal auf dem Kreuzteich fahren und da sägt man die Schlittschuhläufer ab.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Januar 2016)

Moin,

ich bin Samstag und Sonntag mit am Start!
Sind wir zu dritt mit den Dingern


----------



## coddatec (20. Januar 2016)

Jens und Martin:
Ich hab mein Handy heute zuhause liegen gelassen, wenn sich unerwartet für heute Abend noch was ändern sollte, bitte hier im Forum oder als PN schreiben.
Ansonsten bis nachher


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Januar 2016)

Alles klar Lars
Ich werde schon früher in der Stadt sein, wenn noch wer früher in der Stadt ist kann sich melden.
Forum habe ich auch dabei....
So nun in die Klamotten und ab in dem Elm


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Handy heute zuhause liegen gelassen


*Lars*, das kenn ich und man sieht wir sind mit dem Gerät noch nicht verwachsen, wie manch andere.



Shampoo schrieb:


> So nun in die Klamotten und ab in dem Elm


*Jens* wenn mit dem Rad im Elm, mal paar Trails antesten, denn bei dem gefrorenen Boden kann man zum einen gut fahren und man fährt die ersten Spuren ins weiße. (Foto natürlich Pflicht).
Bis nachher; werde mir mein Essen noch auf der Rolle verdienen und damit ich am Samstag und Sonntag nicht zerbrösel.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Januar 2016)

Da bin ich wieder, gut 25cm Schnee da oben, etwas anstrengend zu fahren, aber es geht
Martin Trails bin ich tatsächlich gefahren, aber gefroren ist anders.
Unter dem Schnee ist Schlamm mit Eisplatten, zum Teil überhaupt nicht zu fahren.
Die Trails die immer schlammig sind, sind es auch jetzt, da ist nichts gefroren.
Elmhochstraße und so was müsste aber gut gehen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Januar 2016)

*Jens*, schöner Streckenbericht. Mit dem Schlamm unter dem Schnee auf den Trails, hätte ich nicht vermutet, denn bei - 15° war ich der Meinung der Frost ist tiefer im Boden. Schade, halt nächsten Mittwoch, Winter- oder Frostrunde.
Anstrengend, keine Frage, bei dem Tiefschnee, wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie durch losen Sand fahren.
Das Reifenfoto gefällt auch. Die Blöcke und Spikesanordnung haben sich zu meinen, von 2009, geändert. Die neuen Reifen werden in der Seitenführung mehr Grip haben, als meine ( 308 Spikes).




Bis nachher.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2016)

Morgen Jungs; war ein super Abend gestern,  sollten wir mal wiederholen, ggf. wie Lars vorgeschlagen hat, mal klettern in der Halle, muss ja nicht immer MTB sein. Die Freikletterpassagen im Film waren schon krass, hatte im Kinositz schon Höhenangst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2016)

Da haste Recht Martin, mir war auch ganz anders im Kinositz.


----------



## coddatec (21. Januar 2016)

Klettern, bzw. bouldern hätte ich auch mal wieder richtig bock zu.
Macht definitiv Laune und ist eine super Abwechslung zum Biken.
Diese Halle an der Hamburger Strasse meinte ich übrigens: http://www.greifhaus.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2016)

Hm, warum nicht würde bestimmt ne Menge Spaß machen!
Könnt ihr euch über die alten Männer abrollen


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch über die alten Männer abrollen


*Jens*, das wird lustig, wenn die nassen Säcke an der Wand hängen , viele Griffe sind da ja nicht dran. Ich mache es wie der Jüngling auf Bild 5 und nehme die Leiter.
http://www.greifhaus.de/galerie/?tx...emList&cHash=0dbd7475597da2a31ad16d8979018804


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube dass wir da nicht lange dranhängen, sondern eher auf dem Rücken liegen!
Weil wir runtergefallen sind


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2016)

Heute mal Outdoor unterwegs und bei dem Sonnenschein ging die Zeit wie im Flug vorbei und schöner als Rolle . Die Trails um Waggum waren super zu fahren auch ohne Spikes. Bei den festgefahrenen Wegen und Wasserpassagen war z.T. das pure Eis, und da wäre Nobby Nic an der Grenze und bei max. 25 km/h sowieso . Die Einladung ist raus, bis ggf. Samstag oder Sonntag. Kleine Trailpassage am Beberbach.










Den Trail ist keine gefahren oder gelaufen; Erstbefahrung .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei!
Sag ich doch, man muss raus. 
Schöne Bilder Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2016)

*Jens*, super . Draußen ist schöner. Ich hoffe das Wetter passt. Bei guten Lichtverhältnissen ist es einfacher zu fotografieren.


----------



## tippman (21. Januar 2016)

Wetter und Pistenverhältnisse waren perfekt heute. So gefällt mir der Winter, auch ohne Bike.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2016)

Sebastian, Wetter hat ja bestens gepasst. 
Hat sich das Skifahren gelohnt?


----------



## tippman (21. Januar 2016)

Heute schon, da Wetter und Piste super waren. Ansonsten ist das Verhältnis von Skifahrzeit zu Liftzeit schon arg an der Grenze. Nach 2-3h ist man alle Pisten auch schon mehrfach abgefahren. Will aber nicht meckern, für heute hat alles gepasst. Werde das bestimmt auch noch ein zweites mal in den nächsten Wochen machen. Letztes Jahr ging die Skisaison am Wurmberg wohl bis zum Osterwochenende. Die haben es anscheinend geschafft den Kunstschnee so zu verdichten, dass er recht schmelzresistent war.

An alle: Wer Lust hat mal mitzukommen, egal ob Langlauf oder Abfahrt, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (22. Januar 2016)

So hallo zusammen, ja Martin ich lebe noch und bin mittlerweile auch gesundheitlich wieder fit . Neuer Job ist gut Kollegen und Kunden sind nett und Zeit habe ich auch mehr, so nun zum wesentlichen, Training läuft, bin fleissig am biken wenn es die Zeit zu lässt und hab mir nen neue Lampe gekauft damit auch im Dunkeln freie Sicht herrscht . Mein Bruder ist noch auf Reha da hilft im Moment nur abwarten, die Heilung dauert wesentlich länger als erwartet. 
Ich werde Samstag wohl mal am Parkplatz vorbei schauen wenn ich das zeitlich hinbekomme, bin aber noch nicht fit genug um bei euch mit halten zu können. 
Spikes sind was für Weicheier . Lasst euch nicht ärgern. 
Achso wegen deinen Youtubefragen schicke ich dir einfach mal meine Handynummer Martin, da es mein Firmenhandy ja nicht mehr bei mir gibt und Du meine private glaube ich nicht hast.


----------



## coddatec (22. Januar 2016)

Mannomann, sind das schöne Winterfotos.
Eins hab ich heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auch gemacht. Sonnenaufgang am zugefrorenen Ölper See...

Ich komme übrigens morgen mit auf die Tour und werde dafür am Sonntag gemütlich mit der Familie frühstücken.


----------



## schleppi (22. Januar 2016)

Im Rautheimer Holz gibt es sogar noch fließend Wasser


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Januar 2016)

*Lars*, heute morgen aber eine harte Nummer mit dem Rad; Waggum - 17°. Sehen wir uns morgen. *Florian* schick mir deine Nummer als PN und vielleicht bis morgen.


----------



## coddatec (23. Januar 2016)

Ich muss mich für heute leider abmelden, meine Große liegt seit heute Nacht mit Fieber flach und kotzt uns die Bude voll. Da lass ich meine Frau nicht alleine.
Euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Januar 2016)

Ok *Lars,* geht vor. Gute Besserung.
*Jens*, sind wir heute wohl nur zu zweit und können die Strecke mit Spikes testen, für morgen. Ich nehme mal schweres Gerät mit, um das Moos zu entfernen, damit wir morgen zu siebt freie Fahrt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Januar 2016)

So von der Samstagtour zurück. Dank an meine Begleiter, Jens, Johannes und Lukas ; es war heute kein Zuckerschlecken. Die Trails waren erstmal gut nass, aber viel schlimmer, der Schnee war gerade im Übergang von fest auf sülzig. Kein Grip auf dem Vorder- u. Hinterrad und man hatte das Gefühl man fährt auf der Felge und hinten nur Schlupf. Wir haben die Strecke gekürzt auf knapp 17 km, bei einem 11,3er Schnitt, bei einem Durchschnittspuls von mir von 163 . Sonntag halt zweite Versuch, halt " Harter Kern" und jetzt ist ja die Strecke frei, waren paar Holzarbeiten notwendig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Januar 2016)

War ein geeier, nur am rutschen
Morgen der 2te Versuch
Danke für die Räumarbeiten und für das Foto


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Januar 2016)

So, heute konnte man es fahren nennen . Dank an der Harten Kern und Respekt an Adolfo, Christian und Pierre , es war etwas tricky mit Normalbereifung, aber so konnte ich Jens auf den ersten Kilometer zeigen, wie man es fliegen lassen kann, mit Spikes. Trotz der Pulsgrade waren die Trails oberfächig gefroren und z.T. stark vereist, aber jetzt konnte man es mal rollen lassen. Paar Schneebilder sind online und es hat heute richtig Bock gemacht, gestern eher Krampf. An meiner Herzfrequenz von 143 im Schnitt und max. 163 und trotz mehr Trails eine guten 13er Schnitt, war es heute deutlich entspannender. Bis Mittwoch und schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Januar 2016)

Bin ich bei Martin
Gestern hat mir das keinen Spaß gemacht, heute war es wesentlich besser zu fahren.


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Januar 2016)

Die Tour heute war nicht so ganz einfach zu fahren mit einer guten Portion Technik aber machbar 
Danke an Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2016)

Fast wieder Frühling . Versteht einer die Welt. Letztes Jahr keine Spikesaison, jetzt knapp eine Woche. Im Jahr 2012/2013 ging sie von Anfang Dezember bis Ende Februar . Für Mittwoch auf schneelos umgerüstet. Ich hoffe es bleibt trocken.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Januar 2016)

Melde mich etwas verspätet nun auch zu Sonntag! War schon etwas trickie auf der Eisdecke aber sonst sehr nett! Wie eigentlich immer wenn der harte Kern unterwegs ist Bin eben von meinem ersten Lauf seit der OP zurück.
Locker easy 6,5 km im 6er Schnitt bin schmerzfrei und freu mich jetzt noch mehr auf die Saison 2016

Man sieht sich

Martin schöne Fotos und vielen Dank


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2016)

*Pierre* super, also Licht am Ende des Tunnels , obwohl beim Radfahren bist Du schon lange der Alte.  Mit den Fotos freut ich mich natürlich, habe aber auch gute Fotomodelle zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2016)

Na siehste Pierre, läuft doch
Freue mich richtig für dich und uns


----------



## Luisfigo (25. Januar 2016)

Super Pierre blieb dran verliere nicht den mut es ist immer schwer nach so einer Verletzung wieder zukommen aber du kannst es schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2016)

Hör auf Adi


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Januar 2016)

*Adolfo*, Pierre ist auf dem besten Wege und Du ziehst ihn ja immer mit.


----------



## coddatec (25. Januar 2016)

Super, Pierre  Immer weiter so
Darauf ein (alkoholfreies)


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Januar 2016)

Danke Jungs​


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Januar 2016)

Heute mal von mir eine Einladung zur Mittwochsausfahrt. Da der Elm trotz der letzten warmen Tage noch stellenweise vereist ist und im Dunkeln bergab etwas tricky sein könnte, eine Runde in Braunschweig. Wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr an der Roten Wiese. Die Strecke hat 31 km und wir fahren durch die Herzogsberge und Buchhorst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Januar 2016)

Super Martin, bin dabei


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Januar 2016)

Super Martin


----------



## coddatec (26. Januar 2016)

Ich bin nicht dabei, viel Spaß.
Grüße aus FFM.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Januar 2016)

So Mittwochrunde zurück. Wir waren heute zu dritt, Dank an Jens und Marko. Das Wetter für Januar ist wohl mehr als super , bei 12° leider zu warm angezogen . Die Resonanz natürlich schwach, bei welchen Temperaturen sind manche aus dem Verteiler auf dem Rad. Da beginnt die Saison wohl erst im April oder gar Mai. Die Strecke hatte ca. 32 km mit ca. 215 Hm und die Trails und vorallem die Wiesenpfade haben schon Kraft gekostet. Wir haben etwas Aufräumarbeiten für die Allgemeinheit getätigt, also mit Werkzeug im Rucksack noch ein knappen 16er Schnitt. Auf der Strecke fünf Hindernisse entfernt, ein dickeres Exemplar leider nicht ganz geschafft. Bis nächsten Mittwoch im Elm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2016)

Moin,
das Wetter war wirklich prima, nur der Boden ist etwas anstrengend
Danke dafür Martin


----------



## ThomasBS (28. Januar 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Die Resonanz natürlich schwach, bei welchen Temperaturen sind manche aus dem Verteiler auf dem Rad. Da beginnt die Saison wohl erst im April oder gar Mai.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du dies als Motivation geschrieben hast. Ich z.B. habe meine Gründe warum ich aktuell nicht zum Biken komme. 
1. kein Geld für eine vernünftige Akkulampe. 2. Schiss in der Bux im dunkeln durch den Wald zu fahren. 3. nicht die Möglichkeit mein Bike nach so einer Eis, Salz, Matschtour ausreichend zu reinigen.  5. Ich bin nicht der harte Kern und mein Leben dreht sich nicht um das MTB. Vielen geht es bestimmt wie mir.
Ich freue mich auf meinen Outdoor Saisonstart, der bestimmt nicht erst im Mai sein wird. Ich trainiere fleißig im Studio, sodass ich bestimmt gut mithalten werde. 
Wünsche euch immer viel Spaß bei den Wintertouren, genieße die traumhaften Bilder und hoffe das ihr immer heile zu Hause ankommt. 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Januar 2016)

*Thomas*, sicherlich Motivation, aber wohl auch Ansporn, denn zum einen können wir zum Teil Lampen zur Verfügung stellen, dann fahren wir einmal am Mittwoch und alle zwei Wochen an einem Sonntag, also nicht nur MTB im Kopf. Klar gibt es Jungs und Mädels, die auch im Winter tätig sind, halt Indoor oder anderen Ausgleichsport machen und die dann im April und Mai einfach dazustossen können, aber wir haben auch genug kennengelernt, die dann bei 45 und mehr Kilometer die Segel gestrichen haben, weil die Grundausdauer nicht da ist.. Gerade zu Beginn der Saison fahren wir kurzen Strecken und man hat dadurch einen einfacheren Einstieg und zum anderen überwindet man gemeinsam in der Gruppe seinen inneren Schweinhund einfacher und wir kommen immer gemeinsam ins Ziel; halt Gruppentraining.


ThomasBS schrieb:


> Wünsche euch immer viel Spaß bei den Wintertouren, genieße die traumhaften Bilder und hoffe das ihr immer heile zu Hause ankommt


Danke Thomas  und es freut mich dass Du zur Zeit virtuell dabei bist und natürlich bald auch wieder persönlich.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2016)

Hi Thomas, schön von dir zu hören
Alles gut, Deine Gründe kann ich gut nachvollziehen und toll, dass Du dich fit hältst!
Mein Leben dreht sich aber ganz sicher nicht nur ums Radeln und der "harte Kern" steht
mittlerweile mehr für Freundschaft, denn da haben sich Freunde gefunden.
Also bis bald mal


----------



## coddatec (28. Januar 2016)

Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, blöderweise saß ich, als ihr gestartet seit, noch im Zug aus Frankfurt->BS.

Könnte mir vorstellen, an diesem Wochenende mal eine Runde zu drehen.
Allerdings ist die Wettervorhersage noch recht waage, also wenn, dann eher spontan...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Januar 2016)

Evtl. Sonntag Lars, das Wetter muss aber passen!?
Heute und morgen laufe ich, können am Samstag ja mal simsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> ch wäre gerne mitgekommen, blöderweise saß ich, als ihr gestartet seit, noch im Zug aus Frankfurt->BS.


*Lars*, das hattest Du ja angekündigt und Du warst nicht angesprochen, bis doch fast immer dabei und fit ohne Ende.



Shampoo schrieb:


> Heute und morgen laufe ich


*Jens*, heute nach über zwei Monaten auch mal wieder gelaufen; merke ich aber in den Beinen. Wochenende mal für mich alleine und abhängig vom Wetter, was ich mache, vielleicht auch nichts. 
Sehen uns hoffentlich am Mittwoch im Elm und dann natürlich am Sonntag, trotz Karneval. *Thomas,* leider durch meine Erkältung fallen die Ausfahrten wieder auf die geraden Wochenenden, aber ich werde daran arbeiten.


----------



## ThomasBS (29. Januar 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Thomas,* leider durch meine Erkältung fallen die Ausfahrten wieder auf die geraden Wochenenden, aber ich werde daran arbeiten.


Das heißt, dass du immer an den ungeraden Wochenenden erkältet bist


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Januar 2016)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass du immer an den ungeraden Wochenenden erkältet bist


Nee , aber meine zweite Fahrt sollte am 17.1. stattfinden und durch die Erkältung wurde es der 24.1 und damit leider wieder ein gerades Wochenende, aber wir machen es wieder passend, damit Du auch wieder am Start sein kannst.


----------



## ThomasBS (29. Januar 2016)

Danke.


----------



## ThomasBS (31. Januar 2016)

Spontane 17km Runde durch den Elm. Der Wind und der cremige Untergrund waren erträglich, aber spürbar vorhanden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Januar 2016)

Super Thomas , das Wetter hat ja auch gepasst, aber das Selfi war kurz nach der Abfahrt, denn das Rad sieht noch so sauber aus. Gestern eine Stunde Rolle und Freitag und Sonntag gelaufen, habe aber gut Muskelkater in der Laufmuskular; muss ich wohl noch ein wenig leiden. Morgen ggf. MTB, muss noch paar Strecken testen, ob fahrbar wegen Hochwasser.


----------



## ThomasBS (31. Januar 2016)

Das Selfi entstand am Ende. Ich bin nur Waldautobahnen gefahren und umfuhr die Pfützen. Musste daher das Bike nur kurz mit dem Schwamm und Gießkanne reinigen. Die Wege waren feucht, aber es spritzte kaum hoch. Bin Diana Ruh, Reitlings Cafe, Funkturm und dann runter zu Lutterspring. 
Nachher gehe ich noch ins Studio. Eine Stunde Laufband, 30 Minuten Rudergerät, Gerätetraining und zum Schluss Sauna.


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Januar 2016)

*Thomas*, dann wünsche ich noch viel Spaß und seit Ende Dezember gibt es auch niemand mehr, der zicken könnte, Sauna war ich Dienstag nach dem Schwimmtraining und Donnerstag mit Jens.  Freue mich auf Mittwoch und hoffe es bleibt mal trocken.


----------



## Edith L. (2. Februar 2016)

Für Interessierte zur Info.
Bin mal gespannt, was der Herr hier zusammengestellt hat.
http://www.elm-freizeit.de/images/stories/Fahrrad/Naturpark/Tourbuch/TourbuchPresse.pdf
Ich rechne zwar jetzt nicht mit Überraschungen, aber sicherlich wird auch noch für den alten Elmkenner der ein oder andere Anreiz dabei sein.
Auf der Website findet sich ja auch schon einiges! http://www.elm-freizeit.de/index.php/mtb
Respekt für die Mühen!


----------



## Hatchet666 (2. Februar 2016)

Hi,

ja da bin ich auch gespannt. Die auf der Website ausgezeichneten Touren sind ja nicht verkehrt

Grüße Falko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Februar 2016)

Hi Hi,

morgen ist wie gewohnt Training im Elm!
18 Uhr Parkplatz, wir fahren die allseits beliebte Winterrunde....


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo *Jens*, wenn es die Arbeit es zulässt bin ich am Start, hoffentlich komme ich die Berge noch rauf, ist ja eine Weile her mit Elm . Sollte es knapp werden melde ich mich im Harten Kern.
Hallo *Falko*, ich habe den Artikel heute auch in der Braunschweiger gelesen und ich finde die Initiative von Herrn Kempernolte super, den Elm mehr touristisch zu erschließen und unkundige MTBler unseren Höhenzug näher zu bringen. 
Für unsere Ausfahrten brauchen wir das natürlich nicht , denn Jens fährt den Elm im Schlaf  und ich glaube mittlerweile gibt es keinen Trail mehr, den wir noch nicht gefahren sind. Bis Mittwoch und natürlich Sonntag und hoffentlich trocken von oben.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. Februar 2016)

Jens ich bin dabei!


----------



## coddatec (2. Februar 2016)

Ich muss erneut passen, hab morgen kein Auto und werde evtl. ein wenig nach der Arbeit eine Runde rund um Braunschweig drehen.


----------



## Otapi (2. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei. Wo genau startet ihr?


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Februar 2016)

Super, sind wir schon mal zu viert . *Udo*, wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz Lutterspring bei Königslutter. Koordinaten nach Google earth ( 52°14'4.22"N 10°48'22.45"E ). Sehen uns morgen.
*Lars* viel Spaß in Braunschweig, sehen uns vielleicht am Sonntag oder nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Hatchet666 (3. Februar 2016)

Wo fahrt Ihr immer lang? Wohne direkt auf der anderen Seite des Elms in Groß Dahlum. Diesmal wird es bei mir sicherlich nix aber würd mich gern mal anschließen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Februar 2016)

Die Winter- oder Frostrunde starten wir immer in Lutterspring. Wenn es wärmer wird, wechselt der Startpunkt im Elm jedes mal von Jens seinen Touren. Bist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Hatchet666 (3. Februar 2016)

Das klingt interessant. Werd ich mich sobald es passt anschließen. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Februar 2016)

Schade Lars, nächstes Mal vielleicht, oder Sonntag
Da tauen ja doch einige auf
Pierre und Udo ich freue mich
Falko, wie Martin schon gesagt hat, im Sommer starten wir immer an verschieden Stellen.
Damit Abwechslung in die Touren kommt und wir alle Trails erwischen, da die Mittwochsrunden
selten länger als 35km werden. 
Ein Startplatz ist z.B. das Watzumer Häuschen, ganz in deiner Nähe.
Also hoffentlich bis bald, lohnt sich bestimmt für Dich

LG
Jens


----------



## Hatchet666 (3. Februar 2016)

Hi Jens,
Watzumer Häuschen wär natürlich perfekt. Hab aber auch kein Klemmer mal weiter zu fahren ;-). Nur unter der Woche ist zwecks Zeit manchmal schwierig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Februar 2016)

Am Wochenende geht auch immer mal was.
Später als 18 Uhr macht aber keinen Sinn, wird mir dann auch zu spät.
Geht aber vielen so, können nicht immer alle.
Sieh mal zu, vielleicht klappt es ja doch öfter mal
Startpunkte sind Tetzelstein, Schwimmbad Hemkenrode, Steinbruch Evessen, 
Reitlingstal, Elmwarte, Lutterspring, Parkplatz Langeleben und wie gesagt das Watzumer Häuschen.
Sind glaube ich alle, oder hab ich einen vergessen


----------



## Hatchet666 (3. Februar 2016)

Ja werd ich auf jedenfall ins Auge fassen !!!


----------



## coddatec (3. Februar 2016)

Sonntag wird's wohl auch nichts, hab Besuch von meiner Mutter, wär unfair, wenn ich dann nicht zuhause wäre...

Aber nächsten Mittwoch muss es klappen, da darf mir dann keiner mehr dazwischen funken.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Februar 2016)

So kurz die Mittwochrunde zurückgemeldet!
Wir waren zu fünft, dafür danke
14,6er Schnitt, kein Gebolze, war sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Februar 2016)

Danke Jens! War ein schönes Training


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Februar 2016)

Ja, Bergfahren, geht noch; man hat nichts verlernt  und Tempo war OK und deutlich angenehmer als das Schneewochenende, mit Jens. Lukas und Johannes.


----------



## Otapi (3. Februar 2016)

Schöner Nightride  Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Februar 2016)

Moin Ihr

Ruhig hier
Eine Mail für den sonntäglichen Spaß mit Martin haben ja alle bekommen, es meldet sich aber keiner dazu.
Seid ihr noch eingefroren?
Deswegen hier nochmal der Tipp mitzukommen, Martins Touren lohnen sich immer, ist immer ne Gaudi!
Viel Lachen und wie macht der Martin........(Insider)
Wer den Einstieg finden möchte sollte sich grade diese Runden nicht entgehen lassen, wir bolzen nicht
Benedikt, Markus, Florian usw. was geht
Kurze Hose Holzgewehr, Wetter wir top, wir freuen uns auf Euch

LG
Jens


----------



## Hatchet666 (5. Februar 2016)

Wann wollt Ihr Sonntag starten? Parkplatz Lutter?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Februar 2016)

Nein, das wird ein Ausflug ins Lechlumer Holz.
Start 9 Uhr am Parklplatz Rote Wiese.


----------



## Hatchet666 (5. Februar 2016)

Ok und wie lang bzw groß soll die Runde werden?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Februar 2016)

Laut Martin 34km mit 200hm. 
Also nichts wildes


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2016)

*Jens*, wir sind Sonntag zu fünft  und die anderen sind halt noch im Winterschlaf- oder Jeckenmodus. Wetteraussichten sehen doch super aus 9-12°, mit Sonne und 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, was will man mehr im Februar. Der Einstieg ist sicherlich zu Beginn deutlich einfacher, später müssen sich manche etwas mehr quälen.


----------



## Hatchet666 (5. Februar 2016)

Ich guck mal das ich es schaff. Ist ja recht früh 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Februar 2016)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Ist ja recht früh


Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm  und man hat noch Zeit für andere Dinge; dann wären wir nun zu siebt, Peter ist auch am Start.


----------



## Edith L. (6. Februar 2016)

Was ein Wetterchen heute! 3/4 Klamotten an!
Trails um BS sind sogar relativ gut fahrbar, wenn nicht gerade vom Holzfällen alles umgedreht wurde.
Jetzt muss ich wohl auch tatsächlich das nächste Mal Trailpflege betreiben.


----------



## ThomasBS (6. Februar 2016)

Ich genoss heute die Sonne bei einer RR Runde. Wenn es klappt, werde ich morgen spontan bei euch mitfahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Februar 2016)

*Thomas*, ich wollte das bomben Wetter auch fürs RR nutzen, aber durch die Arbeit und Stadtbesuch, weil der Drucker in der Garantiezeit gestreikt hat, verblieb es ; hab mir aber eine Smoothiemixer als Ausgleich gegönnt, Obst in flüssiger Form. Wenn es morgen klappen könnte, wäre natürlich super, denn Thore versucht es auch, dann wären wir vielleicht zu neunt.
*Edit*, Trailpflege finde ich super , denn die meisten machen sich nicht die Arbeit, freuen sich aber, wenn sie nicht klettern mussen.


----------



## Hatchet666 (6. Februar 2016)

Das klingt ja nach ner lustigen Runde. Dachgepäckträger ist auch schon auf dem Auto so dass ich morgen gleich nach dem Frühstück durchstarte. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Edith L. (6. Februar 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Edit*, Trailpflege finde ich super , denn die meisten machen sich nicht die Arbeit, freuen sich aber, wenn sie nicht klettern mussen.



Ich muss wirklich eine kleine Säge mitnehmen! Diesmal ist es richtig heftig, da führt kein Weg drumherum. Einfach mal aus dem Trail ziehen ist nicht!
Viel schlimmer ist, dass der Boden nicht gefroren war als die mit ihren Maschinen dieses Jahr in die Wälder rein sind. Echt Übel!

Viel Spaß beim smoothieren!


----------



## ThomasBS (7. Februar 2016)

Danke an *Martin *für die interessante und abwechslungsreiche Tour.  Highlight war der Wassertrail.  Das Bike hängt bereits sauber im Keller, die Waschmaschine läuft und ich kümmere mich jetzt um meine Sofaausbuchtung. 
Bin auf die Fotos gespannt. Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Brunswick Helau


----------



## Hatchet666 (7. Februar 2016)

Bin auch wieder daheim. Danke Martin für die super Tour. Wenden in drei Zügen haben wir perfektioniert. Ich bin auf die Bilder gespannt. Und würde gern beim nächsten mal wieder mitfahren


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2016)

Falko, du bist natürlich willkommen!
Thomas, schön dass die Saison naht und du wieder bei uns bist
Tourdaten kommen bestimmt gleich vom Guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Februar 2016)

Danke Martin! Süper Runde! War ne Gaudi echt nett 
Was ich noch los werden wollte: DA HABEN SICH ECHT EIN PAAR VERRÜCKTE GEFUNDEN MACHT LAUNE MIT EUCH!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2016)

Super Bilder Martin, vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Hatchet666 (7. Februar 2016)

Wo sind die Bilder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchet666 (7. Februar 2016)

Die hab ich noch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchet666 (7. Februar 2016)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2016)

*Danke* für den positiven Zuspruch, seit ihr ja auf eure Kosten gekommen. Neun Mann am Start, super, aber wäre auch ein Fehler gewesen heute zu Hause zu bleiben, bei 9-11° und null Regen. Ihr seit alle gut drauf, suche noch meine Form. Die 34 Km mit ca 235 Hm, bei z.T. sehr cremigen Untergrund, haben wir 2:10 gemeistert; 15,6 Schnitt. Falko freut mich, dass Du als Neueinstieger gefallen gefunden hast und gut dabei warst. Bilder sind online. Jens deine sind leider unscharf und die Köpfe fehlen, könnten sie für Bilderrätsel nutzen.Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2016)

... und eins noch am Kubus 1000m3.


----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Februar 2016)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder?


*Falko*, musst Du auf meine Profilseite gehen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2016)

Das liegt an der Knipskiste


----------



## Hatchet666 (7. Februar 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Falko*, musst Du auf meine Profilseite gehen.





Alles Klaro besten Dank. Hab es gefunden ☺️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2016)

Adi & Pierre, schöne Avatar Bilder


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Februar 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Adi & Pierre, schöne Avatar Bilder


*Jens*, das finde ich auch; einmal bei + 40° und einmal bei -10°, mit der *Knipskiste*.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2016)

+40° wird nachhaltig in Erinnerung bleiben.....
Die Harzwanderung war einfach nur schön
Immer diese Anspielungen, kann halt nicht jeder mit so einem antiquierten Fotoapparat umgehen


----------



## Luisfigo (8. Februar 2016)

Danke Trainer Wir hatten 2015 schöne gemeinsame Momente


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2016)

Digger, das hört doch nicht auf, 2016 wird der Hammer


----------



## coddatec (9. Februar 2016)

Morgen wieder Winterrunde, 18Uhr Lutterspring?
Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle werden, aber nach Sonntag und gestern in Summe drei Stunden Rolle im Arbeitszimmer brauch ich mal wieder Frischluft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Februar 2016)

Danke Lars, hätte ich fast vergessen...
Ja klar, morgen ist Training!
Wie immer, Winterrunde um 18 Uhr Lutterspring.


----------



## Hatchet666 (9. Februar 2016)

Ich bin leider raus. Kinderhüten und irgendwie hab ich mir auch was eingefangen. Aber viel Spaß euch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei Muss mich auch erstmal von Sonntag erholen Ich habe auch noch andere Hobbys euch wünsche ich natürlich viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Februar 2016)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Bin morgen leider nicht dabei Muss mich auch erstmal von Sonntag erholen Ich habe auch noch andere Hobbys euch wünsche ich natürlich viel Spaß



Du und deine Hobbys


----------



## Otapi (9. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen Abend auch wieder dabei Wäre es o.k. wenn ich noch jemanden mitbringe?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Februar 2016)

Ja na klar Udo, gerne sogar


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Februar 2016)

*Jens*, ich versuche auch dabei zu sein, werden ja einige am Start sein, denn Peter und Eugen wollten ja auch kommen , aber zur Zeit gut zu tun; mit dem Wetter wollen wir mal hoffen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Februar 2016)

So, kurz die Mittwochsrunde zurückgemeldet!
Wir waren heute zu siebt!!
Super Jungs, danke dafür
Das muss man erst mal machen, bei dieser Wettervorhersage, 4° und Regen
Wir hatten aber Glück, fast kein Regen, nur zum Schluss ganz leicht.
Trotz sehr sulzigem Boden, haben wir nur 1:58 gebraucht, glatter 15er Schnitt.
War wirklich schön heute mit Euch

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (10. Februar 2016)

Es hat tagelang geregnet,
die Waldarbeiter waren mit schwerem Gerät im Wald,
es ist kalt,
es nieselt,
es ist dunkel.

Klingt nach einer perfekten Gelegenheit zum Radfahren .

Jungs, ihr seid bekloppt. Ich find euch klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Februar 2016)

*Lars*, da gebe ich dir recht, voll durchgeknallt. Ich wollte erst zu Hause bleiben , aber der liebe Gruppenzwang. Ich hätte aber wieder was verpasst . *Jens* und *Peter* sind gut drauf, bei mir war es reine Fahrzeit 1:55, bei den Hindernisparcour und Boden, haben die beiden uns die Berge schon hochgetrieben, aber manchmal muss man sich auch etwas quälen . Bis nächsten Mittwoch, bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter.


----------



## jojo46 (10. Februar 2016)

Jepp war gut, auch wenn ich direkt danach ganz schön kaputt war. Jetzt geduscht, gegessen vor dem warmen Ofen sieht es viel besser aus.
Wie Lars schon schrieb, ihr (wir) seit bekloppt. Ich melde mich leider für die nächsten fünf Wochen ab, muss mal wieder die Welt retten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Februar 2016)

Martin, an deinem Lieblingsberg, dem Eilumer Horn, hast du dich aber von der Leine
gelassen und allen gezeigt, was der alte Mann so auf die Kette treten kann
Danach hat Peter gegängelt......
So eingesaut war ich schon lange nicht mehr, sah aus wie lackiert


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Februar 2016)

Jens, Eilumer Horn, da gebe ich dir recht, bißchen Krafttraining und nur an der letzten Rampe bißchen Quälen,  aber da haben auch Eugen und natürlich Peter gedrückt. Peter hat Schuld, der war bei der Winterrunde das erste mal dabei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Februar 2016)

Moin,

der „harte Kern“ hat sich mal spontan für einen Sonnenaufgang auf dem Brocken entschieden.
Kaum Schnee….38cm bei minus 5°
Start war um 0600 in Ilsenburg, dem entsprechend war Aufstehen um 0330 angesagt, etwas früh
Bennet, Pierre, Adolfo und ich sind leider nicht ganz pünktlich oben angekommen, geschuldet dem tiefen Schnee, der uns nur langsam vorankommen lassen hat.
Danke Jungs
Mittlerweile besteht der „harte Kern“ auch nur noch aus sehr sehr guten Freunden!








Ganz besonders möchte ich mal Adolfo erwähnen, der mir wie gesagt ein richtig guter Freund geworden ist
Der hat es tatsächlich geschafft die Lücke zu schließen und ist für jede unserer Touren top fit vorbereitet. Hat sich richtig gut durchgebissen und mit viel Ehrgeiz auch in HH weiter trainiert
Top Digger, immer wieder mit Dir




Haste Dir wirklich verdient


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Februar 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile besteht der „harte Kern“ auch nur noch aus sehr sehr guten Freunden!


*Jens*, dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu; wäre gern auch dabei gewesen, war sicherlich eine harte Nummer durch den Schnee da hoch. Nach der Arbeit nochmal in die Herzogsberge, mit schwerem Gerät, gleich Test für unseren AX. Ausfahrt mit Gepäck. Leider ist er sehr widerstandsfähig und mein Getriebe hat kapituliert, also müssen wir beide nochmal mit deiner neuen da hin und dann ist er weg. Die Wiesenweg und Trails waren z.T. schon gut matschig und die Räder waren wie angeklebt. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Februar 2016)

Martin, wir machen das nochmal, dann aber ohne Schnee und pünktlich!


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Februar 2016)

*Jens*, freu mich drauf, denn einen Sonnenaufgang am Brocken habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt , aber am Pico del Veleta, dem höchsten anfahrbaren Punkt Europas, 3397 m ü.N.N..


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Februar 2016)

.... ist schon ein bischen her, 1987 mit dem Krad, 9500km durch Frankreich, Spanien und Portugal, da haben viele von euch noch im Sandkasten gespielt oder waren noch ein Traum.   Da wurde noch auf Negativfilm fotografiert.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Februar 2016)

Hi Hi,

kurz und knapp, morgen ist Training!
Winterrunde um 18 Uhr Parkplatz Luttersprimg.
Ich freue mich auf Euch!!


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Februar 2016)

*Jens*, bin natürlich am Start; wird frisch werden, 1° , aber wohl trocken.

*Markus*, schön dass Du dich mal per Mail gemeldet hast, auch wenn Du am Mittwoch nicht dabei sein kannst. Ich hoffe es geht gesundheitlich bergauf und Du stößt bald dazu.


----------



## coddatec (16. Februar 2016)

Bin auch mit am Start.
Wir nähern uns langsam wieder dem Zustand, wo die Winterrunde in der Dämmerung startet .

Morgen sind wir nur 27 Minuten nach Sonnenuntergang und nächste Woche Mittwoch nur noch gute 10-15 Minuten.
Wird Zeit für eine neue Sonnenbrille


----------



## Hatchet666 (17. Februar 2016)

So da ich noch nicht ganz fit bin, bin ich heute Nachmittag eine kleine Runde gedreht im Elm. Bedingungen sind eigentlich super durch den gefrorenen Boden. Zum Schluss fing eS leicht zu schneien/regnen an. Also zieht euch warm an. Wünsche euch viel Spaß 


Grüße Falko


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Februar 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für eine neue Sonnenbrille


Heute Morgen Sonnenbrille - abends Skibrille.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Februar 2016)

Schon wieder eine Schneerunde!
Wir sind unsere kurze Frostrunde bei leichtem Schneefall geradelt, 21km mit 500hm.
Bennet, Lars, Martin und ich waren bei der sehr kalten Nässe am Start
Danke Jungs


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Februar 2016)

Danke *Falko*, war heute erst ein angehen, den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden, bei der Nasskälte Rad zu fahren , aber ich habe es nicht bereut; Frostrunde kennengelernt, super Jens , Erstschneebefahrung, keine Spuren, nur von uns und wir können es doch, Grundlagentraining GA1, 60% der max. Ausdauerleistung. Die Strecke hatte nach meinem Navi, 21 km mit ca. 540Hm, bei einem knappen 13er Schnitt; hat wieder Spaß gemacht mit euch. Einladung für Sonntag geht heute raus, daß Wetter soll ja nicht so prall werden, aber wir wollen hoffen, dass die Wetterfrösche sich mal wieder irren, wie so oft bei den letzten Ausfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Februar 2016)

Ruhig hier . Was habe ich gesagt, auf den Wetterbericht kann man sich Gott sei Dank nicht verlassen. War heute unterwegs, um meine Flüssetour für euch vorzubereiten; Null Regen, etwas Wind und die Trails, die bei Hochwasser unter Wasser sind, waren alle super zu fahren, also morgen bin ich zuversichtlich, dass wir trocken bleiben. Mit der Handsäge; Edit, wäre heute nichts zu machen gewesen, denn nach einem Jahr, war mein schöner Kammtrail nicht fahrbar, jetzt aber; war einiges wegzuhauen.



 


 
Bis Morgen, sind zur Zeit zu sechst und vielleicht rafft sich Jens und Peter noch auf.


----------



## jojo46 (20. Februar 2016)

Moin,
euch viel Spass morgen. Ich hatte heute meinen schon gehabt. Habe meinen letzten Lauf der Winterserie des MTB Teams WOB mitgemacht. Heute stand 2er Teamrennen auf dem Programm und wir haben dieses glatt gewonnen 
Hatte heute die GoPro meines Bruders getestet, hier eine der Führungsrunden:

Gruß Eugen


----------



## Kniggy (21. Februar 2016)

Schöne nasse Runde heute! Mir hat es Spaß gemacht 
Der Dreck an meinem Rad war danach auch genug aufgeweicht zum Putzen 
Hab mir leider (oder zum Glück) auf der Rückfahrt noch einen Platten gefahren...

Ich bin auf die Fotos gespannt 

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2016)

So melde mich mal zurück. Adolfo, Eduard, Marko und Pierre, harte Jungs, nicht aus Zucker, super. Zum Start bis mitte der Ausfahrt trocken von oben, nass von unten,später nass von allen Seiten , aber geile Wasserdurchfahrten dabeigewesen und die gibt es nun mal nicht im Sommer, hat mir Spaß gemacht mit euch und ich hoffe ihr seit auf eure Kosten gekommen. Der Boden war z.T. schon zäh, aber alles durchfahren und Neuland wieder dabei. Bilder sind online und definitiv kann man solche Fotos nur bei so einem Wetter machen und bei den Modellen, brauchen wir nicht Heidi Klum. Die Strecke hatte 36 km mit ca. 250Hm, ca. 10km Wiesenweg- und Trailanteil, bei reiner Fahrzeit von 2:13, über 16er Schnitt.

 



So nee Wellen gehen nur bei diesem Wetter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2016)

*Marko*, freut mich, dass es gefallen hat, trotz des Wetters. Mit Platten gegen Ende ist schon ärgerlich, aber besser als mitten drin und ist doch wieder sauber für die nächste Ausfahrt.


----------



## ThomasBS (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## Luisfigo (21. Februar 2016)

Martin super Tour dir fallen aber  auch immer geile Sachen ein


----------



## Germox (21. Februar 2016)

Geile Bilder schade das ich immer ne Anreise von 45km hätte. Da fahre ich doch gleich Richtung Harz.
War heut Vormittag mit nem Kumpel 35km
im Elm unterwegs. Ganz schön schlammige und nasse Angelegenheit, aber hat spass gemacht
Auf dem Trail nach Esbeck runter hats mich fast vom Rad geschmissen. Glitschige Angelegenheit,das Ganze.
Adolfo......sehe an deinem Trikot...dass du an der TransHarz teilgenommen hast. Hut ab! War im Oktober ,mit den Jungs auf der 2 Tagestour Nord/Süd bei 120km und 3000 hm.....und das war schon krass. Aber die Trails......einfach traumhaft


----------



## coddatec (21. Februar 2016)

Jungs, ihr seid echt die härtesten vom Harten Kern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen, vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch an mich... 
Ich bin der aus dem SZ Höhenzug Forum. Wir waren mal zusammen in Tour. 
Ich wollte mich ja mal eurer Mittwochs Runde anschließen. 
Wenn beruflich nix dazwischen kommt wäre ich gerne diesen Mittwoch dabei. 
Mit welchen Daten muss ich da rechnen?  KM,HM und Zeit? 
LG Stevo 

Gesendet von meinem HIGHWAY STAR mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (21. Februar 2016)

Moin Stevo,die Winterrunde startet in Lutterspring um 18:00 und hat knapp 30km, 700hm über Forstwege. Ist als reine "Ergometer-Runde" ausgelegt.
Je nach Teilnehmer und Tagesform liegen wir zwischen 1:50 und 2:15.
Grundsätzlich wird keiner zurückgelassen und auch wenn das Feld sich an dem Abstiegen mal in die Länge zieht, wird spätestens oben und an jeder Abzweigung gewartet.


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2016)

Sehr gut! 
Die Daten klingen gut. 
Habe die Saison schon 700Km Straße weggerissen. 
Da passt das!
Ich bin am Start! 
Freue mich drauf. 


Gesendet von meinem HIGHWAY STAR mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2016)

Wo genau ist das denn?  Straße?
Oha, Licht an meinem MTB, das gab es auch noch nicht   

Gesendet von meinem HIGHWAY STAR mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (21. Februar 2016)

http://m.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nfjmsghnruqdojlt


Ja, bis auf ein kurzes Stück Strasse ist alles Forstweg. Licht ist zumindest Vorne essentiell.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Februar 2016)

Hi Hi,

ich kann leider Mittwoch nicht, aber einer von uns wird sicher übernehmen!
Die Runde können ja mittlerweile alle aus dem Kopf fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2016)

Sehr gut! 
Wird das Licht vom Crosser umgeschraubt!


Gesendet von meinem HIGHWAY STAR mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (21. Februar 2016)

Kannst von der Strecke her auch nen Crosser nehmen.
Wenns Wetter nicht zu beschissen ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei und kann auch Guiden


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Februar 2016)

*Stephan* freut mich, dass dir und anderen die Bilder gefallen, heute der 100000 Klick und es war mal nur von mir gedacht als Werbung für unsere Touren, damit andere sehen, wir sind ganz normale MTBler, vielleicht manchmal ein bischen durchgeknallt.
*Steven* habe dich nicht vergessen und Salzgitter ist dieses Jahr wieder angesagt, ein super Revier.
*Lars* schön. dass Du für Jens einspringst und ich versuche dabei zu sein.
*Jens* aus dem Kopf fahre ich im Dunkeln die Strecke noch nicht, Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## coddatec (22. Februar 2016)

Regen soll sich bis Mittwoch verzogen haben, also nur noch nass von unten.


----------



## Otapi (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin morgen Abend auch wieder dabei


----------



## Stevo1989 (24. Februar 2016)

Schönen guten Morgen...
ich muss mich leider spontan abmelden.
Werde meinen Tag heute in Leipzig verbringen .

Euch eine schöne Runde!


----------



## DigitalB (24. Februar 2016)

Moin,
nach langer Abstinenz und stressigen Wochen zum Abschluss des Studiums möchte ich mich 2016 wieder der "schnellen Truppe" anschließen. 
Ich weiß zwar das ihr mich wieder quälen werdet aber eure Touren sind einfach super. 
Ich hoffe das ich bis zur Runde am 6.3 einigermaßen fit bin und nicht zu sehr als Bremsklotz fungiere ;-)

MfG 
Bene


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Februar 2016)

Wird schon klappen Benedikt
Wäre ja ein guter Einstieg für die Anderen, wie z.B. Markus....


----------



## Hatchet666 (24. Februar 2016)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß. Ich war eben schon kurz. Hammer Bedingungen. Viele Grüße Falko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2016)

So sind auch wieder zurück, war gut frisch heute abend 2°, habe bei der letzten Abfahrt wieder ein Eiskopf gehabt, aber wir starten jetzt schon mal im Hellen. *Lars* hast ein gutes Tempo vorgegeben GA2, 137 Puls Schnitt , am vorletzten Berg hast Du aber nochmal den Hund von der Kette gelassen . Dank an Bennet und Udo für die Begleitung und ich hoffe nächsten Mittwoch ist der Harte Kern mal kompletter.
*Falko* schöne Abendbilder.
*Benedikt* finde es gut, dass Du wieder dazu stößt und das mit dem Leiden geht geht mir ähnlich, doch da muss man sich auch durchbeißen, denn von nichts kommt nichts und in der Gruppe fällt das einem viel leichter und wir nehmen ja auch den Druck wieder raus, damit wir gemeinsam ins Ziel kommen. Sehen wir uns am 6.3. und es bestimmt wieder was leckeres dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Februar 2016)

... auch so *Benedikt*, danke nochmal für die Blumen, freut uns natürlich, dass dir unsere Ausfahrten gefallen und natürlich Gratulation zum Studienabschluß , ist bei mir schon ein wenig her.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2016)

Moi,

super Jungs, läuft doch
Hat Lars also wieder gegängelt
Da ist man einmal nicht dabei.......


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Februar 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Da ist man einmal nicht dabei.......


*Jens*, nächsten Mittwoch wieder am Start , aber wärmer wird es leider noch nicht. Gestern das Eilumer Horn mal mit max. 142 hochgefahren, geht doch. Freue mich auf unsere morgige Kick-Off-Veranstaltung , aber am Samstag für mich kein RR bei 3°, da zieht sich bei mir alles zusammen, ggf. Testfahrt für den 6.3..* Pierre* in vier Wochen kurz.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2016)

Jungs, war doch geiles Wetter. *Lars* und *Bennet* mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen. Mir war es dafür noch zu frisch, in der Sonne angenehm, aber bei Gegenwind auf freier Pläne auf dem MTB im Gesicht schon stramm.
Ich habe die Strecke, die ggf. am Sonntag anliegt, in Teilen inspeziert und von Fallholz befreit, aber z.T. durch Harvester schwer befahrbar und Wasserdurchfahrten ohne Ende, wird Kraft kosten, aber wir hätten unseren Spaß.


 

Bei der Wasserpassage hatte ich leider Wassereinbruch, doch die anderen waren ohne nasse Füsse durchfahrbar.



 
Bis spätestens am Mittwoch. Kleine Tagesberichte von Heute oder Morgen wären doch unterhaltsam.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Februar 2016)

Hi Hi,

ganz untätig war ich auch nicht
Wollte mich eigentlich Bennet anschließen, aber RR war auch mir zu kalt. 
Martin, wie immer top Vorbereitung
Ich bin mit dem Hardtail los und habe die Trails am Rieseberg freigeschnitten
Da kann man jetzt wieder ungehindert durchfahren. 
Unterwasser Passagen hatte ich auch, zum Teil gut 20cm tief mit Eis drauf, hat gut geknuspert


 
Dicke Dinger...
 
Lieblingstrail im Elm geht jetzt auch wieder...
 
 
Knapp 50km auf sehr anstrengenden und glitschigen Boden haben mir meine Körner gekostet.
Wetter wird ja bald besser, vielleicht bis Mittwoch......

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. Februar 2016)

Super *Jens*, warst ja nicht untätig und da waren dicke dabei. Bei mir waren es nur 36 km, aber es hat gereicht , aber eine Rucksack zieht nach unten und kostet nochmal zusätzlich Kraft.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Februar 2016)

Das kannste wissen, 50km die doofe Säge durch die Gegend gurcken macht keinen Spaß.
Nächstes mal zusammen, dann können wir uns abwechseln mit dem Rucksack


----------



## Hatchet666 (27. Februar 2016)

Jens da waren wir gar nicht weit auseinander. Bin im Reitlingstal Eilumer Horn Herzberg etc unterwegs gewesen. Sehr schlammig alles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tippman (28. Februar 2016)

Hi, habe heute auch im Elm nen Trailcheck gemacht. Alles durchweicht und da wo die Harvester / Trekker lang sind, wächst die nächsten 5 Jahre nichts mehr. Betrifft auch ein paar Zufahrten zu unseren Lieblingstrails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Februar 2016)

*Sebastian* hört sich ja nicht gut an, aber Jens und Falko hatte ja schön ähnliches berichtet und auch bei meiner Tour von Samstag waren manche Trails durch Havester auf links gedreht . Da es ab Mittwoch bis Samstag regnen soll, werde ich wohl auf eine Stadttour umswitchen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Februar 2016)

Ich habe das sonnige Wetter nochmal kurz mit dem Renner ausgenutzt, anstatt auf der Rolle zu schwitzen , aber im Gesicht musste man bei 3° als Ninjakämpfer fahren . Nach Wettervorhersage sieht der Mittwochabend trocken aus.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Februar 2016)

Martin, Respekt!
Mir ist das für den Renner zu kalt. 
Wegen Mittwoch melde ich mich morgen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. März 2016)

Hi Hi,

morgen ist Training!
Winterrunde 18 Uhr Lutterspring, freue mich über Zusagen!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Ottmar0815 (1. März 2016)

Servus die Herren,

so - da ich mich so langsam auch beginne in diesem Jahr fachmännisch an meine Fitness heranzutasten, möchte ich gern eurer Tourengruppe wieder anschließen.

Leider sitzt das Geld durch den Downhillsport nicht unbedingt locker - so bin ich  auf der Suche nach einem günstigem, alten Tourenesel.

Hat von euch da jemand etwas im Angebot?


LG


Ottmar


----------



## coddatec (3. März 2016)

Hallo Ottmar,

hast Du schonmal im Bikemarkt nachgeschaut?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/740177-carver-pure-120-hardtail
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...on-rc-26-30-g-slx-mix-2013-grun-grau-rh-50-cm
Sind beide nicht mehr ganz auf dem Stand der Technik (26", ...) aber scheinen im Vergleich zum Rest im Bikemarkt nicht komplett überteuerter, runtergerockter Kernschrott zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (3. März 2016)

Moinsen Lars,


danke für die Tipps, werd mir das heut abend mal zu Gemüte führen, obwohl ich mir 200 Euro als Grenze setzen muss.
Werd den Bikemarkt mal sondieren.

Grüße


----------



## coddatec (3. März 2016)

200€ sind schon sehr knapp bemessen. Alles was ich eben auf die Schnelle gesehen habe, waren Räder aus Anfang der 90er.
Damit hast Du (auch wegen deiner DH-lastigen, spaßorientierten Fahrweise) nicht lange Freude.
Vielleicht bietet die Option über Einzelteile noch was. Günstigen Rahmen mit Starrgabel und die Anbauteile aus der Restekiste.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. März 2016)

*Lars*, dir noch mal gute Besserung und dann ggf. nächsten Mittwoch.
*Jens*, ich musste ja gestern passen, zuviel Arbeit, aber keine Rückmeldung von dir, was man verpasst hat . Wetter war ja trocken von oben, halt Nasskalt .
Ich war heute nochmal kurz mit dem Renner auf Tour. Da es windstill war und knapp 7 Grad, musste man nicht vermummt fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2016)

Habe ich glatt vergessen Martin, Schande über mich!!!

Dann melde ich uns mal etwas verspätet zurück....
Wir waren zu dritt und besonders viel Spaß hat es mir nicht gemacht.
Das Wetter nervt mich grade extrem, alles ist sulzig, nass und kalt.
Wir sind eine etwas eingekürzte Winterrunde geradelt, Bennet hat etwas Rücken gehabt.
27km mit 640hm mit einem 14,6er Schnitt
Die erste halbe Stunde sogar ohne Licht
Danke für Eure Begleitung

Sonntag muss ich passen, Eintracht hat ein Heimspiel.
Wünsche Euch aber trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß!


----------



## jojo46 (4. März 2016)

Grüße aus dem Orient, über das Wetter kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Leider gibt es hier keinen fahrbaren Untergrund und Untersatz.


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. März 2016)

jojo46 schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Orient


 *Eugen*, da bin ich mit Pierre am 1. April  auch, aber mit fahrbaren Untergrund und Untersatz. Endlich kurz. Nah Jungs wo sind wir an dem Tag genau.
*Jens* viel Spaß bei der Eintracht und ein Sieg muss her, feuer die Jungs an und Danke für deine Wetterprognose. Das Wetter scheint ja zu gehen, leichter Regen/Niesel, also machbar. Zu sechst am Start.
*Eugen* viel Spaß in der Wärme.


----------



## coddatec (5. März 2016)

Jungs, viel spaß morgen. Würd ja auch gerne, aber ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. März 2016)

Danke *Lars*, wollen wir mal schauen wie das Wetter ist; scheint ja nur leichter Regen angesagt zu sein. Dir wünsche ich weiterhin gute Besserung und ich habe leider auch leichtes Kratzen im Hals.
Das Orient was ich meinte liegt auf Mallorca, 39°44'4.07"N  2°45'36.78"E, bei den Pässen Coll D`Honor und Coll D`Orient.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. März 2016)

Martin, viel Spaß heute, bleibt bestimmt trocken!
Lars, vielleicht kannst du ja Mittwoch schon wieder mitkommen. 
Eugen, wo treibst du dich denn rum?
Malle wird bestimmt schön, wenn das Fliegen nicht wäre, wäre ich dabei........
Bin da ne Pussy!


----------



## jojo46 (6. März 2016)

Viel Spaß beim Radeln!
@*Jens: *muss leider Arbeiten. Bin gerade in Doha, heute abends geht's nach Riad, letzte Woche stand Kuwait auf dem Dienstplan! Mit Regen und Kälte gibt's hier weniger Probleme, im Moment 28 Grad im Schatten und im Pool. Habe erst ab 20.03 wieder Zeit zum MTB fahren, inschallah...
Gruß Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otapi (6. März 2016)

War eine schöne lockere Trainingsrunde. Den Norden von Braunschweig mal kennengelernt. Danke Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, wir sind wieder zurück. Nichts Regen , 4-6°, Untergrund nur zum Teil schlammig . Wir waren heute zu neunt, super und Ralf als Neuzugang, top dabei gewesen. Marcel musste heute etwas kämpfen, aber vier Monate ohne MTB-Training, auch bei Anfang zwanzig, merkt man; sind aber gemeinsam ins Ziel gekommen.

Die Strecke hatte 45 km mit knapp 200 Hm, bei etwa 10 Kilometer Trail- u. Wiesenpfadanteil; habe 3-4 km rausgenommen. Reine Fahrzeit waren 2:30, bei einem knapp unter 18er Schnitt. Jetzt werde ich mein Hals schonen und hoffen morgen keine Erkältung. Bilder sind online und ggf. Mittwoch.



 


Jens viel Spaß bei der Eintracht und Eugen geniesse die 28 Grad.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. März 2016)

Danke Martin war ne easy Nummer heut ideal zum einsteigen! Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Luisfigo (6. März 2016)

Sehr geile Runde Martin 
Braunschweig hat sehr schöne Ecken


----------



## Magic-BS (7. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
nach meiner persönlichen Winterpause und Optimierungen werde ich ab Mittwoch wieder mitfahren. 
Bei Bedarf besteht jetzt die Möglichkeit jemanden mitzunehmen.
Ab wo wird am Mittwoch gestartet?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## coddatec (7. März 2016)

Hi Dirk,
Schön, dass so langsam wieder alle aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen.

Bin Mittwoch noch nicht wieder am Start.
Ich spekulier mal. Treffen wird wieder in Lutterspring zur Winterrunde sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. März 2016)

Hi Hi,

Lars hat natürlich Recht
Wetter wird top, wir radeln die allseits beliebte Winterrunde….
Treffen um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. März 2016)

*Jens*, ich werde heute mal zurückstecken, denn mein Kratzen ist zur Erkältung geworden. Ich liege noch nicht flach, aber werde mich erstmal nicht sportlich betätigen. Euch viel Spaß heute; bin nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei. Dirk schön dass Du wieder dazustößt und Lars weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. März 2016)

Schade Martin, aber besser so!
Malle steht vor der Tür und eine verschleppte Erkältung soll da ja keinen Strich durchmachen.
Also gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BDWZ (9. März 2016)

Hey fährt heute jemand aus Braunschweig und kann mich mitnehmen? Wäre gerne mal wieder dabei...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. März 2016)

Moin Moin,

ich sage mal für heute doch leider ab!
Von uns sind einige krank und können nicht radeln!
Zur Zeit wären nur Dirk und ich am Start 
Ich vertröste auf die nächste Woche und setzte mich gegen Mittag dann auf den Renner.

Viele Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. März 2016)

Ruhig hier . Ich hoffe es sind nicht alle malade . Damit die Freude größer wird auf die Saison 2016, habe ich heute unser Medley 2015 auf You Tube hochgeladen. Die Bildqualität ist deutlich besser als im IBC, jetzt erkennt man auch die Gesichter. Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch.


----------



## coddatec (12. März 2016)

Hab mir das Video gerade mal reingezogen.
Schöne Erinnerungen  und wenn die Lazarette sich wieder leeren, dann wird hier auch wieder mehr los sein.
Freu mich schon auf die erste Elmtour im hellen, und Harz und Deister sind dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder fällig.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. März 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die erste Elmtour im hellen, und Harz und Deister sind dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder fällig.


*Lars*, ich und andere wohl auch, denn wir haben genug gefroren und Matsch ertragen . Es wird Zeit, dass die Tage länger, sonniger und wärmer werden , aber da ist es noch ein wenig hin und deshalb habe ich noch paar schöne Ausfahrten (Deister, Elm, Asse ) in HD auf YouTupe verewigt, denn die Bilderqualität ist deutlich besser als im IBC. Unter "Ober Hutzel" findet man unsere Ausfahrten.
So bis Mittwoch und Sonntag. Das Wetter scheint ja trocken und gegebenfalls sonnig zu sein, auf die zweistelligen Temperaturen müssen wir noch warten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. März 2016)

Hi Hi,

das Wetter ist nun schon länger trocken und ein paar Trails im Elm werden gut zu fahren sein.
Seasons opening am Parkplatz Lutterspring um 18 Uhr würde ich sagen!
30km mit zarten 550hm.
Ich freue mich auf Euch!

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (14. März 2016)

*Jens* danke für den Track am Mittwoch , werde trotz leichten Kratzen am Start sein und schöne Sachen dabei, wie am Südelm entlang, freue mich drauf; wurde auch irgendwie Zeit . Ich werde mich an den Sonntagen noch weiter Braunschweig widmen, ist ja noch was offen.


----------



## coddatec (14. März 2016)

Ich kann noch nicht zusagen, Frauchen ist noch bis Mittwoch inkl. krankgeschrieben und ich muss auch erstmal wieder zu Kondition kommen. Entscheide morgen Abend, ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. März 2016)

Muss sehen was der Job macht! Plan es aber mit ein dabei zu sein!


----------



## Magic-BS (14. März 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. März 2016)

Pierre dein Avatar gefällt . Ich finde es gut wenn man auch in seinen schwachen Momenten zu sich selbst steht. Dein Kleiderschrank sieht dem von Adolfo ähnlich.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. März 2016)

Ist das nicht Adi auf dem Bild......


----------



## coddatec (15. März 2016)

Ne, Adi hat ein voluminöseres Heck


----------



## coddatec (16. März 2016)

Ich melde mich für heute noch mal ab.
Werde erst zum Wochenende mit einer leichten GA1-Ausfahrt wieder ins Training starten.

Allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß auf der ersten Trail-Mittwochsrunde diesen Jahres.


----------



## rakiba (16. März 2016)

Ich war letztes mal als Neuzugang bei Martin seiner Sonntagstour dabei und werde mich jetzt gleich auf dem Weg nach Königslutter machen, mal schauen was kommt

Ralf


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. März 2016)

So, kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde.
Wie waren zu 8, danke dafür, war echt super heute!!
Sehr trocken und die Trails waren prima zu fahren.
30km 620hm mit einem ruhigen 13,5er Schnitt. 

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. März 2016)

*Jens*, war super mal wieder die Trails im Elm anzutesten  und heute schön trocken und bestens zu fahren, aber bei 7 ° gestartet und bei -1° nach 2:30 Stunden angekommen; meine Füsse waren schön tiefgefroren. Bis ggf. morgen.


----------



## rakiba (17. März 2016)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, es war für uns Neuzugänge (Thomas und Ralf) eine super Sache, die herrlichen Trails bei trocknem Wetter im dunklen mit einer tollen Truppe zu fahren.
Ich werde mit Sicherheit noch oft an den Runden teilnehmen und freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt
Sonntag klappt leider nicht, aber Mittwoch ist fest eingeplant.

LG
Ralf


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. März 2016)

Danke für das positive Feedback Ralf!
Wir freuen uns natürlich wenn es euch allen Spaß macht und ihr öfter mitkommen möchtet. 
Über unsere Touren informieren wir auch imme per Mail. Wenn ihr in den Verteiler wollt, einfach
Martin oder mit ne PN mit eurer Mailadresse schicken.
Also dann bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. März 2016)

*Jens*, ich habe dir die Mailadresse von Ralf geschickt. *Ralf* ggf. schickt mir Thomas 2, wir haben schon einen , seine Mail ebenfalls, um ihn in den Verteiler mit aufzunehmen.
*Jens* gestern war unser RR-Ausflug erste Sahne und ich freue mich auf unsere Trainingseinheiten für Berlin. 
Sonntag nur leichter Regen angekündigt und zur Zeit zu siebt am Start, halt keine Weicheier.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. März 2016)

Moin,
Martin, die Runde RR war sehr geil, RR nebeneinander mit quatschen
Bei schönstem Wetter. 
Sonntag machen wir auch was schönes draus, trotz Wetter
Wird bestimmt wieder n kleines Abenteuer, kann allen nur empfehlen mitzukommen!

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (19. März 2016)

Will auch ...



















Aber morgen kommt Schwiegermutter.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. März 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Aber morgen kommt Schwiegermutter.


*Lars* schade , halt nächsten Mittwoch. Jens geiles Avatarbild . Das Bild habe ich gar nicht , fast komplett; fehlt nur unser Normen. Wo ist er überhaupt.
Mit dem Wetter könnten wir Glück haben und trocken bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. März 2016)

Martin, Bild kommt per Mail.
Das müsstest du auch haben, habe nur was von weggeschnitten.


----------



## ThomasBS (20. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich ziehe aus beruflichen Gründen Anfang April nach Köln und muss schweren Herzen diese tolle MTB Gruppe verlassen. Mein Dank geht an alle, da ihr mich so herzhaft und unkompliziert aufgenommen habt. Die Ausfahrten haben mir viel Spaß gemacht. Ich habe viele schöne Ecken um BS, im Elm usw kennengelernt. Bevor ich jetzt sentimental werde mache ich es kurz. 
DANKE und vielleicht sieht man sich irgendwann wieder. 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. März 2016)

Ciao Thomas! Wir sehen uns!



Danke Martin nette Tour! War wieder ein Gaudi hab gut gelacht. Ne Woche noch dann wird Malle gerockt! 
Schönen Sonntag euch. Fotos?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2016)

Viel Glück und Erfolg Thomas

Pierre hat Recht, war ne Gaudi


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2016)

*Thomas* viel Glück in Köln und freut uns, dass es dir gefallen hat, ggf. gibt es so eine Truppe auch am Rhein.
So Guide meldet sich zurück. Das Wetter war wohl mehr als top, komplett trocken von oben und die Trails überwiegend gut fahrbar, obwohl man an manchen Bereichen erahnen konnte, wie es vor drei Wochen war. Wir waren heut zu acht und haben die 41 km mit ca. 225 Hm in 2:28 bewältig, bei einen 16,7er Schnitt. Mir hat es wieder Spaß gemacht und Benedikt warst trotz Pause gut dabei . Trotz der trockenen Witterung waren einige Wasserpassagen zu meistern. Bilder sind online und dann bis Mittwoch im Elm.


----------



## schleppi (20. März 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1979810?in=user
Wo waren wir heute? 

Tante Edit sagt Bilder hier reinstellen ist für A.....


----------



## DigitalB (20. März 2016)

Die Tour war geil ;-) 
Nette Trails und wie erwartet Neuland....
Der Abflug zum Ende war zwar überflüssig, aber ich denke es ist nix passiert.

Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2016)

Hi Flori,
was ist für´n Hintern und wer ist Edit?
Vom Bild würde her würde ich sagen Sondershausen!?
Da war ich schon öfter zum Kristalllauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (20. März 2016)

Japp Jens, waren heute in Sondershausen und was soll ich sagen zum biken mal was ganz anderes und nur zu empfehlen. Wir werden definitiv auch noch mal hin. Das Klima ist auf 760 Meter tiefe zwar sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig vorallem im Salzbergwerk aber das ist Spaß ohne Ende. 
Jens Du solltest da mal biken nicht nur laufen . 
Aber man sollte nicht die Touren vom Betreiber buchen, sonst hat man das Glück mit ner Rentnertruppe o.ä. zufahren und nichts geht vorwärts (die kamen nach uns ).

@ Jens das Bilder hier reinsetzen ist fürn Hintern


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2016)

Sind paar gute Rampen drin
Recht rutschig, das Klima finde ich nicht so schlimm
Da gab es auch immer einen Bike- und Laufmarathon!?
Ich persönlich mag aber diese Runden Veranstaltungen nicht.
Ich laufe auch sehr gerne Flori und der Kristalllauf ist im November und n prima Abschluss.
Der Lauf war aber glaube ich die letzten 2 Jahre nicht, in dem Schacht wurde wohl gearbeitet.


----------



## schleppi (20. März 2016)

Rutschig, ja sagten die da auch, aber ich finde es ging. auch auf den Glattgefahrenen Stellen war guter Gripp. Aber das ist glaube ich auch immer gefühlssache. Da gibt es immer noch Bikemarathons und Laufmarathons, genau wie Downhillrennen (was mich persönlich ja schon reizen würde). Ebenso noch viele andere Veranstaltungen. 
Ich fand es Megaanstrengend allerdings hatten wir die Hälfte der Gruppe Leute die Bikemarathons mitfahren und die haben dementsprechend auch Tempo vorgelegt, was mich dabei dann amüsiert hat das die zwar Bergauffahren können wie die Weltmeister, aber Bergab auf dem losen Untergrund die gaze Zeit nur bremsen . Wenn ich 20% Gefälle habe und das über 1km dann brems ich doch nicht, auch nicht auf losem Salz, aber ok muss ja jeder selber Entscheiden und da ich ja sowieso mehr Park und Abfahrtbelastet bin ist das sowieso wieder was anderes. Dafür kam ich halt hoch nicht hnterher. (Da stehe ich auch zu )
Video folgt aufjedenfall, da filmen erlaubt war hab ich das natürlich gemacht und wenn Interesse besteht setze ich den link auch hier rein.

Jens zum Thema laufen, ich weiß das Du das magst und ich finde das auch gut wenn sich Leute für mehrere Sachen begeistern können und somit auch beim Sport breiter aufgestellt sind, aber laufen ist halt ne Sache die mir alleine schon aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2016)

Wie lang war denn die Strecke?
Richtig lange Strecken sind da ja nicht freigegeben, die Rennen sind
rundenbasierend, im meine wie beim laufen 5,2 Km, oder?
1 km lange Abfahrten, hm das kam mir immer kürzer vor?


----------



## schleppi (20. März 2016)

Das war nicht direkt Rundebasiert, sondern einer der Bergleute ist vorgefahren und frei Schnautze durch den gesammten freigegebenen Bereich, so dass auch Abwechselung drin war.  Klar ist man so Streckenteile doppelt durchfahren aber Du hattest halt nicht dieses Rundenrumgeeiere. Insgesammt waren es knapp 14km, Höhenmeter kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, laut den Bergleuten die uns begleitet haben sollen es um die 500-600 gewesen sein. 
Ich hatte aber auch das Problem das ich die Länge nicht einschätzen konnte, das mit dem 1 km weiss ich nur weil der neben mir nen Tacho dran hatte . Das Abschätzen von Entfernungen unter Tage ist dadurch das dort alles gleich aussieht meiner Meinung nach generell sehr schwierig. 
Was halt noch ganz cool war das wir 2 Stops eingelegt haben, Einmal um über einen Bergsee zu fahren und einmal um ne Runde zu rutschen. 30 Meter durch ein Bohrloch mit 40% Gefälle, was ich leider wegen meinem Rücken nicht machen konnte. Die Bildung ist bei dem Spaß auch nicht zu kurz gekommen, da die Bergleute sehr viel und gut erklärt haben bei den Stops.


----------



## Rene31 (20. März 2016)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Die Tour war geil ;-)
> Nette Trails und wie erwartet Neuland....
> Der Abflug zum Ende war zwar überflüssig, aber ich denke es ist nix passiert.
> 
> Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Rene31 (20. März 2016)

Wo bist du denn lang gefahren


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. März 2016)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Der Abflug zum Ende war zwar überflüssig, aber ich denke es ist nix passiert.


*Benedikt*, das freut ein, hätte aber auch anders enden können und der Hundehalter war auch noch der Meinung, er hätte keine Schuld, wenn sein ungeleinten Hund 50 m vor seinem Rad, direkt auf uns zuläuft.


schleppi schrieb:


> @ Jens das Bilder hier reinsetzen ist fürn Hintern


*Florian*, das sehe ich doch etwas anders und ich glaube andere auch, denn nur dadurch ist die Aufmerksamkeit unserer Ausfahrten gewachsen.


Rene31 schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn lang gefahren


*Rene 31 , *einfach mal mitfahren*.
Jens *habe den Track für Mittwoch erhalten und Ostelm ist immer gut.**


----------



## schleppi (21. März 2016)

Martin es war eigentlich von der Technischen Seite gemeint das die Bilder hier direkt angezeigt werden . Vielleicht hab ich mich bisher auch zu wenig mit beschäftigt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. März 2016)

Hi Hi,

am Mittwoch treffen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz am Tetzelstein, wie immer um 18 Uhr!
32km mit einstiegsfreundlichen 450hm
Es geht über ein paar Trails in den Ostelm, schöne Runde wie ich finde.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppi (21. März 2016)

Wie schon per Mail wenn ich pünktlich raus komme bin ich dabei. Muss aber wie gesagt schauen wegen Arbeit im Moment ist extrem viel los.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. März 2016)

Läuft Dicker, bist der Erste mit einer Zusage


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. März 2016)

*Jens* bin natürlich am Start und Ostelm ist immer gut.
*Florian* ich habe auch Probleme unser Gruppenfoto direkt im Thread hochzuladen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. März 2016)

Top Martin!
Wieso geht das nicht?


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. März 2016)

Liegt an der neuen Kamera, obwohl auch JEPG Format . Die Bilder der alten NEX 5 lassen sich auch hier hochladen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. März 2016)

Problem gelöst. Ich musste die Bildgröße für den Thread reduzieren, von 6000×4000 Pixel auf 4240×2832 Pixel, dann geht es. Bis Mittwoch. Das Wetter scheint zu passen; 7° und trocken.


----------



## coddatec (22. März 2016)

Bin endlich mal wieder dabei...


----------



## Magic-BS (22. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, bin auch dabei


----------



## Otapi (22. März 2016)

Bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakiba (22. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus, 
bin ebenfalls dabei.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## schleppi (23. März 2016)

Ich muss absagen. Vor 17.30 werde ich nicht rauskommen. . Ist einfach zuviel was noch fertig werden muss


----------



## coddatec (23. März 2016)

Ich melde die Mittwochsrunde mal zurück.
Wir waren heute zu sechst.
Die 32 km mit 420hm habe ich in 2:16 zurückgelegt.
Die anderen werden minimal weniger gebraucht haben, da ich die letzten paar km etwas nachgelassen habe...


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. März 2016)

Der zweite Hilfssheriff meldet sich von unserer Elmtour zurück. *Jens* schade, dass Du kurzfristig absagen musstest. Gott sei Dank hatte *Bennet* den Track, da ich ihn vergessen hatte. Wir waren eigentlich zu siebt, *Dirk* ist ausnahmsweise mal alleine vorweggefahren, doch wir waren kaum schneller; also nächstes mal gemeinsam. *Jens* die Strecke war ein guter Kompromis von Waldautobahn und Trail, denn diese waren z.T. sehr cremig durch die letzten Regenfälle. Haben gut gelacht und die letzten 2 Kilometer hatten es nochmal in sich. Bei Kilometer 30 war folgende Unterhaltung. Ralf fragte mit großen Augen bei der Abzweigung in den Trail (Pfad) " Wie gerade aus!!!"; Lars:" Da wurde Jens von Martin gezwungen diesen Weg zu nehmen". Die Strecke hatte 32 km mit ca. 440 Hm, bei reiner Fahrzeig von 2:17. Jens, wir werden frühestens am 6.4 wieder dazustossen und von Malle berichten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2016)

Super Jungs und schön, dass die Strecke euch gefallen hat
Manchmal ist das halt so, bin in Radklamotten zum Kunden nach WOB
10 Min. Sache, war aber trotzdem erst um 19 Uhr wieder zurück und somit leider zu spät.
War auch wichtig, der Typ hat sein Fenster nicht zubekommen, Antriebskette gebrochen.
Musste ich von Außen ausbauen, hätte der nie hinbekommen, zudem habe ich das Fenster
vor ein paar Jahren ja auch eingebaut.
Nächsten Mittwoch muss ich mal in mich gehen ob ich mitkomme
Am Sonntag drauf ist HM in B, möchte da schon mein Vorhaben erreichen!
Evtl. baue ich eine Strecke und Lars bzw. Bennet übernehmen die Runde

Allen frohe Ostern
LG Jens


----------



## coddatec (24. März 2016)

Schade, dass Du kurzfristig absagen musstest, aber Selbstständig besteht nicht ohne Grund aus den Worten _selbst_ und _ständig  ._
Nächste Woche wird durch die Zeitumstellung wieder 1 1/2 Stunden im hellen sein  . Komm einfach mit und wir machen eine gemütliche Runde. Martin, der Heizer, ist ja nicht dabei.
Wenn nicht, schaukeln Bennet und ich das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (24. März 2016)

Nun auch noch was von mir...

Bin 31,5 Km gefahren und hab 2:43:02 benötigt, HM waren bei 436m.
Ich hatte mich ziemlich am Anfang einmal verhaspelt, da ich den (ich nehm mal an Trail) nicht sehen/ finden konnte. Durchschnittlich bin ich mit 11,6 Kmh gefahren und hatte diesmal arg auf meinen Puls geachtet, da er beim letzten Mal einfach zu hoch war.
Schade, dass ich nicht eingeholt wurde, was mich wunderte. Auf halber Strecke hatte ich ein recht großes Wegzeichen gelegt, um mich "sichtbar" zu machen, gesehen wurde es aber leider nicht.
War schon ziemlich komisch allein zu fahren und teilweise auch ein wenig "unheimlich" und keine Spur von der Meute.
Fazit: Das nächste Mal wieder in der Gruppe, mit dem Risiko das auf mich gewartet werden muss....
An Jens: Danke für die Strecke, gern auch zukünftig als Datei an mich.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. März 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Martin, der Heizer, ist ja nicht dabei.


*Lars*, der alte Mann hat wieder Schuld . Ich war gar nicht vorn, Johannes und Ralf waren nicht zu bremsen, denn in den Trailpassagen wurde die Luft bei mir auch dünn. Da bin ich ja auf die Rückmeldung am Mittwoch gespannt, denn bei der letzten Ausfahrt mit dir musste man dich bremsen, halt Tagesform.
*Dirk* deine Spuren haben wir zum Teil gesehen, denn an diesem Abend sind da wohl sonst keine lang gefahren und den Pfad fahren nur wir. In den Trails war bei mir volle Konzentration (Wegzeichen nicht bemerkt) um nicht Bodenkontakt zu bekommen, denn Hans Dampf vorn war z.T. am Limit und Racing Ralph hinten durfte man den Hintern nicht aus dem Sattel nehmen, denn dann hätte ich geparkt. Ich bin oft da lange gefahren wo das Rad hin wollte und nicht ich. Wenn man sich alleine, um die Zeit dort rumwühlt, hofft man dass kein Defekt einen ereilt. Freue mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt und Dirk wir leiden manchmal auch und dann halt bei den Jungs Ansage machen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2016)

Dann hat alles geklappt, habt ja doch Spaß gehabt. 
Dirk, wenn ich dein Vorhaben geahnt hätte, hätte ich dir den Track nicht gegeben. Denn das ist nicht Sinn der Sache, wir wollen schon gemeinsam unsere Erlebnisse teilen. Manchmal muss halt mal leiden, geht mir ja auch so und es ist kein Ding zu warten bis alle wieder zusammen sind. 
Im allgemeinen versuche ich darauf zu achten, dass alle zusammenbleiben, aber ab und zu gehen mir auch die Pferdchen durch, es sei mir verziehen. 
Martin und ich geben uns jedenfalls Mühe allen gerecht zu werden. 
Für die Zukunft bleiben die Tracks im Harten Kern, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ein bisschen Spannung auf die Runde ist ja auch gut. 
Was euch erwartet kündigen wir ja grundsätzlich an.


----------



## coddatec (24. März 2016)

Martin, hast vollkommen recht.
Wenn ich gut drauf bin, dann brauche ich auch jemanden anderes, der mich bremst.
Ich hab Ja letztendlich nicht gesehen, wer vorne Gas gegeben hat...


----------



## rakiba (25. März 2016)

Ja,...
es war mal wieder eine super Sache in der Truppe.
Das Wesentliche, wie Wetter und Streckenbeschaffenheit, wurde ja schon genannt, die letzten 2 KM auf dem matschigen Trail leicht bergauf gingen schon ganz gut in die Beine, aber es hat viel Spass gemacht und ist mal was anderes als nur "Waldautobahn".
LG und ein frohes Osterfest

Bis demnächst


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. März 2016)

*Ralf, *das wird Jens freuen, dass Du auch auf deine Kosten gekommen bist.
Bei dem top Wetter heute , haben *Jens* und ich eine kleine Rennradrunde von 57 km unternommen, als Einstimmung für Mallorca. Jens hast schon eine gute Form, ich muss noch dran arbeiten. Dir viel Erfolg in Berlin und halt bis 6.4. wieder im Elm.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. März 2016)

Martin, war eine super entspannte Feierabendrunde, auf prima kaum befahrenen Straßen
Danke dafür Martin und viel Spaß auf der Insel
HM in Berlin ist immer mein Saisonstart und ich hoffe auf eine Zeit die mich zufrieden stimmt
Unter 2 Std. und der Opa ist glücklich. 
Der Lauf selber ist ein echtes Highlight, 30.000 Beknackte am Start, ich glaube der weltweit größte HM.
Wenn gutes Wetter ist, ist die komplette Strecke Zuschauer die einen anfeuern, besser geht es nicht

Frohe Ostern für alle
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. März 2016)

Hi Hi,

29km mit 450hm stehen für Mittwoch auf dem Programm.
Bewusst etwas weniger!
Durch die Uhrumstellung brauchen wir wahrscheinlich nur noch für 20 Min. eine Funzel.
Da es leider geregnet hat wird etwas cremiger Boden dabei sein.
Wir treffen uns am Steinbruchparkplatz oberhalb von Evessen.
Die Straße Markmorgen bis zum Ende fahren und man ist am Parkplatz.

Gruß Jens


----------



## coddatec (29. März 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Magic-BS (29. März 2016)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakiba (29. März 2016)

Muss absagen, bin morgen Abend mit Arbeitskollegen zum Kartfahren.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. März 2016)

So wir melden uns von der Insel. *Jens*,*Lars* und* Dirk* viel Spaß am Mittwoch im Elm und ich hoffe es bleibt trocken.

Am Montag ging es um 1:40 Richtung Flughafen Hannover und um 4:45 saßen wir im Flieger und um 10 Uhr ging es zum Cap Formentor; zur Einstimmung, bei 18 Grad und Sonne satt, 58 km mit ca. 920 Hm und Pierre hat bei einer Notbremse mit verbaler Auseinandersetzung mit einem Radfahrer, erstmal ein Bremsplatten gefahren, haben wir heute erneuern lassen. Bilder in den Thread schafft leider das Wlan im Hotel nicht, Zeitüberschreitung, also paar Eindrücke von gestern und heute auf meiner Profilseite.
Heute ging es zum Kloster Randa, 121 km mit ca 1150 Hm und zum Großenteil über Nebenwegen, etwa 40 km, die weder von Autos genutzt wurden oder Radfahrern bekannt waren, also die ganze Zeit nebenander gefahren. Die Insel ist vollkommen grün und ein Traum.


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. März 2016)

Jungs ich hoffe ihr hattet euren Spaß im Elm und ggf. nächsten Mittwoch wieder komplett; das Wetter geht ja einigermaßen. Wir sind heute im Nebel gestartet und Lang war erstmal angesagt, doch bald kurz bei 22° und leichtem Wind. Heute ging es wieder über viele Nebenwegen ohne Autoverkehr nach Orient, mit den Pässen Coll d`Honor 550 ü.N.N. und Coll D Orient 495 m ü.N.N. Die Strecke hatte 115 km mit ca. 870 Hm.


----------



## coddatec (30. März 2016)

Melde dir Mittwochsrunde mal zurück.
Heute waren wir nur zu dritt, Johannes, Dirk und meine Wenigkeit.
Die Tour hatte ihre Höhen und Tiefen.
Leider ist ein Großteil der Wege im Elm im Moment kaum befahrbar, da Regen und Harvester den Waldboden großzügig umgegraben haben.
So waren heute einige Schiebe- und Tragepassagen dabei und wir waren etwas über drei Stunden unterwegs.
Danke an meine tapferen Mitstreiter und der Sommer kommt bestimmt...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. März 2016)

Moin Ihr...,

dass Teile der Strecke umgegraben wurden kann ich noch nicht wissen, unsere umweltbewussten
Waldarbeiter haben den Elm gut kaputt gewirtschaftet.....
Schlamm war leider klar, tut mir leid wenn der Spaß etwas zu kurz gekommen ist
Schon besser wenn ich dabei bin, dann wäre eine Abänderung der Strecke jederzeit möglich
gewesen. Ich wollte mich aber bekannter Weise für B schonen, sorry dafür
Am WE wir das Wetter schön, macht was draus

Gruß Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. April 2016)

Ruhig hier. Sonntags nicht MTB angesagt. Jens Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg in Berlin 

Gestern war Ruhetag, da es in strömen geregnet hat und Böen bis 75 Km/h. Heute waren wir in Sant Salvador bei Felanitz; 134 km mit ca. 1150 Hm. Morgen ggf. in die Berge zum Kloster Lluc und zum Major, wenn die Berge nicht in den Wolken verschwunden sind . Schönen Sonntag allen und dann nächstes Wochenende MTB.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2016)

Hi Hi,

so gleich zurück nach Hause.
Neuer Weltrekord 1:47:01, beim geilsten HM ever in B, mit Traumwetter
Schönen Sonntag in die Runde und bis Mittwoch, wo ich Rücksicht erwarte, hab lahme Beine.....

Gruß Jens


----------



## coddatec (3. April 2016)

Wenn der Jens lahme Beine hat...


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. April 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch *Jens*, deine Zeit erreicht . Wir sind heute auch bei Sonnenschein Richtung Kloster Lluc und weiter in Richtung See Del Gorg blau, haben aber dann kehrt gemacht und sind nach Port De Pollenca, um ein Abschluß Cafe con leche mit Meerblick zu trinken , denn 23 km bergauf gingen in die Beine. Paar Fotos reiche ich in Deutschland nochmal nach und ggf. am Mittwoch oder Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (4. April 2016)

Deutschland hat uns mit bestem Wetter empfangen, damit wir uns nicht so umstellen müssen. Jens, wo geht es Mittwoch hin, die Wetterlage sagt deutliche Plusgrade und trocken.
In der einen Woche bei gutem Wetter habe ich Pierre, das Mallorca gezeigt, abseits der Touristenhochburgen und Ballermann.



 

Tramuntana Gebirge auf Mallorca.


 
Altstadt und Golf von Pollensa.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. April 2016)

Moin,

am Mittwoch treffen wir uns am Watzumer Häuschen zur Ostelm Runde.
Wie den meisten bekannt sein sollte, ist das eine relativ einfache sehr schöne Tour.
31km mit rund 500hm, Start wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Das schlammige Verbindungsstück habe ich rausgenommen.....

Schön schön Martin
Habt bestimmt viel Spaß gehabt und gut trainiert
Also bitte Rücksicht, ich habe lahme Beine

Ich freue mich auf Euch
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. April 2016)

Moin, 
ich hab Mittwoch leider keine Zeit muss bis min. 18 Uhr arbeiten! Wünsche euch viel Spass beim radeln wir sehen uns!


----------



## Luisfigo (5. April 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin diese Woche nicht dabei 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2016)

*Jens*, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Otapi (5. April 2016)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht und ab Samstag bin ich für eine Woche auf Usedom. Viel Spaß euch morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakiba (5. April 2016)

Bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## coddatec (5. April 2016)

Ich klink mich morgen aus, hab im Moment genug von Schlammtrails, fahr evt. ne Runde Rennrad.

Außerdem hab ich eben beim Radputzen meine Kettenführung zerbröselt und jetzt ist meine Kette zu lang. Muss erstmal Ersatz organisieren.
Jens, Martin, Ralf: Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. April 2016)

*Lars* viel Spaß auf dem Renner und ich hoffe bis Sonntag ist dein MTB wieder fahrbereit. *Udo* schönen Urlaub auf Usedom; kann man auch gut Rad fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. April 2016)

So die Mittwochsrunde ist auch zurück.
Wir waren zu fünft, danke an meine Mitstreiter
Ostelm Runde mit sehr wenig Schlamm, prima zu fahren.
15,4er Schnitt 31km mit 520hm

Denkt an Sonntag, da steht Spaß mit Martin an

LG Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. April 2016)

Ich melde mich auch mal zurück. Ostelm ist immer super und trotz der letzten Regenfälle waren die Trails trotz z.T. schweren Boden gut zu fahren  und Licht war nicht nötig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. April 2016)

Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, Licht brauchen wir nicht mehr


----------



## Luisfigo (10. April 2016)

Martin 

Sehr geil wieder mal eine super Tour


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. April 2016)

So der Guide meldet sich mal von der Sonntagsausfahrt zurück . Wir waren heute mit dreizehn Mann an den Braunschweiger Flüssen, Oker, Schunter, Ohe, Wabe und Mittelriede unterwegs , dank an meine Begleitung und ich hoffe ihr hattet euren Spaß. *Lars* hatte leider Mitte der Strecke Rücken, gute Besserung. Die Strecke hatte glaube ich vieles zu bieten, neben den Ausblicken, auch einige technische Einlagen und dies stadtnah. Dank an meine Hilfsguides *Jen* und *Pierre*, trotz des zügigen Tempos keinen verloren. Die Strecke von 43 km mit ca. 220 Hm und über 10 km Trail- u. Wiesenanteil haben wir in 2:14 reiner Fahrzeit abgefahren; hatten leider zwei Platten. Euch noch einen sonnigen Sonntag, denn das Wetter hat heute gepasst, bei trockenem Untergrund. Jens Mittwoch muss ich passen, mach ein wenig Kultur.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. April 2016)

Nichts weiter hinzuzufügen!
Danke für die Runde und die geilen Bilder
Mehr kann man nicht bekommen, kann nur jedem empfehlen mal mitzufahren. 
Immer wieder geil und immer wieder Abwechslung bei


----------



## coddatec (11. April 2016)

Top Martin, der Teil der Strecke, den ich mitbekommen habe, war super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madrunner (11. April 2016)

Martin,

danke, war mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2016)

Danke Jungs, freut mich, dass es gefallen hat. Lars, dir gute Besserung und ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder der Alte.


----------



## coddatec (11. April 2016)

Klar Martin

Du weißt doch, _Unkraut vergeht nicht_


----------



## Moga (11. April 2016)

Hey Leute,

diesen Mittwoch geht es wieder durch den Lappwald/Harbker Forst. Geplant sind ca. 35km mit 400hm. Es sind wieder viele Trails dabei. Treffen ist auf dem Bötschenberg um 18 Uhr( Am Bötschenberg 2, 38350 Helmstedt)(Nein Martin, der Startpunkt ist richtig so... ). Dort ist auch ein großer Parkplatz. Eine Straße weiter ist eine Autobahnabfahrt...
Licht nicht vergessen!

Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. April 2016)

*Bennet* wäre gern dabei, aber ich bin Mittwoch in der Kleinen Komödie " Heinz Rühmann Abend" , also erst nächsten Mittwoch wieder am Start. Ich kann nur jedem den Lappwald empfehlen, deutlich trockener als Elm und schöne Trails dabei. Hier ein kleiner Film aus 2014.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. April 2016)

Bin ich gleich da am Anfang


----------



## coddatec (12. April 2016)

Ich bin leider auch nicht dabei, muss den Rücken noch auskurieren, aber nach heutigem Besuch beim Doc wirds nächste Woche wieder was werden


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. April 2016)

*Lars*, das hört sich ja gut an. Du hast ja gesagt Unkraut vergeht nicht.
*Jens*, stimmt, Du bist gleich zu Beginn des Videos sportiv dabei.


----------



## Moga (12. April 2016)

Da sich keiner meldet, fällt die Runde morgen aus. Soll ja sowieso nass von oben werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nighter (13. April 2016)

Moin, 
etwas spontan habe ich mir überlegt das ich endlich mal zum Bike-Festival vom 27.04-02.05. nach Riva del Garda will.
Übernachtet werden soll entweder im Wohnmobil oder im Bungalow für 4 Personen auf dem Campingplatz.

MTB kommt natürlich auch mit.

Wenn wer Interesse hat bitte möglichst bald per PM melden.

Auf dem Rückweg wollte ich noch kurz in Leogang halt machen und den Bikepark dort austesten.

Infos zum Festival-Programm:
http://riva.bike-festival.de/de/news.html


Grüsse
Falk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. April 2016)

Hi Hi,

diesmal etwas später, aber besser spät als nie!
Start für die Mittwochrunde wir der Parkplatz am Freibad Hemkenrode,
wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Die Runde hat 28km mit 500hm, am 08.03.2015 haben wir dafür 2:04 Std
gebraucht.
Ich freue mich auf Euch, bis morgen

Gruß Jens


----------



## Otapi (19. April 2016)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (19. April 2016)

Sorry Jens bin beruflich in HH und schaffe es nicht bis 18 Uhr zurück zu sein! Leider! Hemkenrode ist immer ein Gaudi mag die Strecke Werde aber nächsten Mittwoch wieder am Start sein! So bis Sonntag bei Martins Runde


----------



## rakiba (19. April 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. April 2016)

Bin auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. April 2016)

Die Mittwochsrunde ist auch wieder da!
Wir waren zu viert bei traumhaften Bedingungen unterwegs
War wirklich super, danke Jungs


----------



## rakiba (20. April 2016)

Es war echt "SUPER", unter solchen Bedingungen kann es nächstes mal ruhig etwas länger werden


----------



## Otapi (20. April 2016)

*Super Runde* Schöne trockene Trails!! Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. April 2016)

*Jens*, war heute ein Traum; Trails super trocken, man konnte es schön fliegen lassen und durch das spärliche Grün an den Bäumen war der Wald schön Licht durchflutet, hat richtig bock gemacht. *Udo* und *Ralf*, auch wieder gut dabei. Sonntag werden wir mit dem Wetter wohl nicht so viel Glück haben.


----------



## HaithamHa (23. April 2016)

Hallo Alle, 

Ich bin Haitham und ich bin 22 Jahr alt, studiere Luft-und Raumfahrttechnik an der TU Braunschweig und fahre sehr gerne mit meinem Mountainbike, meistens von A nach B aber auch manchmal zum reinen Sport.  Als ich letzte Woche bei der TK in einer Besprechung war, hat mich der Mitarbeiter über euch informiert. Ich habe mitbekommen das ihr morgen wieder zusammen fährt. Ich hoffe das ich bis morgen eine Antwort bekomme wegen der Abfahrtszeit und Ort. Wenn nicht dann hätte ich mich mindestens vorgestellt und würde ich mich auf die nächste Gelegenheit mit euch zu fahren freuen. 

Beste Grüße

Haitham


----------



## coddatec (23. April 2016)

Hallo Haitham,

wie treffen uns morgen um 9:00 Uhr an der Roten Wiese. Angesagt sind ca. 40km im sportlichen Tempo.
Am besten noch kurz zu oder absagen, damit wir wie, ob wir ggf. auf Dich warten am Treffpunkt


----------



## HaithamHa (23. April 2016)

Kannst du mir eine Telefonnummer geben damit ich dir Bescheid geben kann ob ich das schaffe?
Ich bin eigentlich neu, also wie schnelle meinst du mit "sportlichen tempo"??...


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. April 2016)

Hallo *HaithamHa* ich sende Dir meine Telephonnummer per PN und Du kannst mir deine Mailadresse zusenden, damit ich dich in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen kann, da ich die Sonntagstouren nur noch über den Verteiler anbiete, um besser abschätzen zu können wieviel am Start sind.
Mit sportlichen Tempo wie Lars so schön meinte ; wie lassen keinen zurück, doch etwas Ausdauer sollte man schon mitbringen, einfach mal dabei sein. Wir wären dann zu acht.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. April 2016)

So wir sind zurück, bei dem trockenen Untergrund, konnte man nur sportiv fahren, denn die 25 Kilometer Trails der 40 km Strecke mit ca. 220 Hm war nur ein Spaß. Wir waren heute zu siebt und alle waren wieder gut dabei . Dank für eure Begleitung. Die Bilder von heute lade ich noch hoch. Bis Mittwoch und wer heute nicht unterwegs war, hat ein Fehler gemacht , denn bei den Temperaturen kam man kaum ins Schwitzen und die Strecke war trocken wie im Hochsommer. Schönes Restwochenende und halt in zwei Wochen oder nächste Woche im Elm.


----------



## jojo46 (24. April 2016)

Ich und *Bennet *hatten auch unseren Spass bei dem 1 Lauf des Harzer MTB-Cups. 36 km mit 900hm in 2:34. und wie es sich hier gehört, zusammen gestartet und zusammen über die Ziellinie gefahren. Ich musste in der ersten Runde die letzten 2 km ohne Kette zurücklegen, nach einem kurzen Boxenstop, dann Bennet wieder eingeholt, der hat natürlich extra langsam gemacht . Zwei Schneestürme von ca. 20 Minuten und dazwischen Sonne satt, Trails überwiegend trocken, viel Grip, DH-Anteile verdammt schnell und zum Teil verblockt, aber oft mit kleinen Naturrampen daneben, die nimmt man natürlich mit . Freue mich auf den nächsten Lauf und nächste Ausfahrt mit euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. April 2016)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde ist gebastelt.
Wir treffen uns am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen, wie immer um 18 Uhr
Die Straße Markmorgen bis zum Ende fahren, da ist der Parkplatz.
27km mit 700hm, davon sind rund 14km Trailanteil, die zurzeit trocken sind.
Je nachdem wie das Wetter wird, ist aber schon mit etwas Schlamm zu rechnen.
Ich werde das Tempo bewusst mäßig gestallten!!

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (25. April 2016)

Bin dabei

Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter so wird wie Sonntag und es nicht schifft.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. April 2016)

Bin natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. April 2016)

Schaue auch mal rum!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2016)

Moin,

der Startpunkt wird auf den Tetzelstein verschoben.
Das Wetter ist zu schlecht und die erste Strecke dadurch zu schlammig.
Die Alternativrunde hat 32km mit 490hm und ist wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren.

Gruß Jens


----------



## arne85 (27. April 2016)

Moin,

wenn es euch passt würde ich mich heute auch gerne mal wieder anschließen. Ich war im letzten und vorletzen Jahr hin und wieder mal dabei und will diese Saison mal wieder in den Tritt finden.

Gruß, Arne


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2016)

Kein Ding Arne, gerne
Henning hat mir erzählt, dass du viel gelaufen bist, von daher
sollte das in den Tritt kommen sicher nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (27. April 2016)

Moinsen,

mich juckt es auch seit einiger zeit mich euch wieder anzuschließen, ud ich habe mir auch ein Enduro-Bike bestellt. Leider kann das nun nicht zum versprochenen Zeitpunkt geliefert werden, so dass nun die Suche von neuem beginnt.

Besteht die möglichkeit, dass mir jemand für die nächsten wochen ein Leihrad zur Verfügung stellt? Irgend ne alte schlurre, hauptsache ich pass mit meinen 1,90 drauf 

Viele gGüße


----------



## coddatec (27. April 2016)

Moin Matze,
mit nem Rad für 190cm kann ich leider nicht dienen.

Ich glaube auch, dass Du mit nem Enduro nicht wirklich Spaß bei uns haben wirst. Das Bike ist unterfordert, da der Elm halt kein Endorurevier ist, und Du wirst zu Leuten auf CC-Feilen und Tourenbikes anschluss halten müssen.
Geht nicht darum, dass wir nur heizen wollen und nicht warten, das ist ja bekanntermaßen nicht so, aber auf Dauer geschätzte 20% mehr Leistung bergauf treten zu müssen als alle anderen ist halt nicht ganz ohne.

Würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn Du uns wieder beehren würdest, fand es letztes Jahr sehr nett mit Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2016)

Jep, Lars hat schon Recht.
Hast du das Enduro wieder abbestellt?
Such dir doch für paar Euros ein günstiges Hardtail!?


----------



## Ottmar0815 (27. April 2016)

ich bin mir sicher dass ich mit nem Enduro der heutigen generation wirklich gut mithalten kann, und der Elm kann  mehr Enduro als die meisten wissen. Bin auch regelmäßig mit meinem Radon Swoop mit Doppelbrücke im Elm unterwegs mit ordentlich Spass.
Und selbst mit dem war ich bei den letzten meiner Touren mit euch nicht allzuviel langsamer 

Bin gerad dabei mir ein neues Enduro mit 140-160mm und Flip Chip geo- Verstellung auszugucken. Hab da auch schon was im auge, aber es gibt ja soooo viele schöne Enduro Bikes.

Für noch ein zusätzliches Hardtail fehlt dann tatsächlich das Geld.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2016)

Los geht's, wir freuen uns
Was den Elm betrifft, sei dir versichert, dass wir jeden Stein mehrfach umgedreht haben!
Lars kann das sehr gut einschätzen.
Ist aber cool wenn du da auch deinen Spaß findest
Bist herzlich willkommen, war immer lustig mit dir, bisschen Technik können wir uns
bestimmt auch abgucken.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (27. April 2016)

Sehr fein, das ist das tolle an eurer Truppe - 9 Monate fast komplett Abstinent gewesen, und sofort werde ich wieder herzlichst aufgenommen 

Denke ab juni sollte dann hoffentlich ein tourentaugliches radl im Wohnzimmer stehen....


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Was den Elm betrifft, sei dir versichert, dass wir jeden Stein mehrfach umgedreht haben!


*Jens*, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich glaube mittlerweile gibt es im Elm kein Trail den wir noch nicht gefahren sind.

Am Sonntag hätte ich fast mein Hardtailrahmen zerstört . Ich hatte mir bei der Tour ein Ast ins Schaltwerk gefahren; entfernt und Schaltung lief einwandfrei, doch gestern beim Belagwechsel habe ich festgestellt, das mein Schaltauge in der Befestigung angerissen war und eine Schraube fehlte, deswegen hat sich das Rad etwas schräggestellt und meine Kettenstrebe war angeschliffen.


 

Gestern im MIG Schweißverfahren mit geringer Wärmeeinleitung von einer meiner Werkstätten geschweißt.




.. bin zuversichtlich das es hält.

Wettertechnisch sieht es nicht so prall aus.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2016)

Das hält bestimmt, war ja nichts gebrochen
Bei Kohle schon doof....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Bei Kohle schon doof....


Stimmt, da würde ich mich vom Rahmen trennen; denn bei Carbon geht es " knack " und Abflug.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2016)

Man muss auch mal was Neues kaufen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2016)

Wir fahren heute nicht!!!
Wetter is einfach scheiße.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal was Neues kaufen


Stimmt, wird eigentlich Zeit. Mein Fully ist jetzt 6 Jahre alt und hat über 8500km runter; ist aber wie neu. 
Mein nächstes wird etwas sportives.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. April 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute nicht!!!


Schade , war schon angepult , aber es soll ja auch Spaß machen. Freu mich auf nächsten Mittwoch, soll ja wärmer werden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. April 2016)

Martin, du brauchst nichts Neues, der geschweißte Rahmen ist noch total gut
29er ist für dich auch zu groß, überhaupt dein Fully ist wie neu


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> 29er ist für dich auch zu groß


... dann dürftest Du auch keins fahren . Ich bin 191m groß.


Shampoo schrieb:


> überhaupt dein Fully ist wie neu


stimmt; die Fullysaison kann beginnen, überholt; doch ein 29er geht doch etwas besser, sieht nur schei..e aus.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. April 2016)

Dann bist du kleiner als ich....
Passe ja prima auf das F-si


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. April 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Dann bist du kleiner als ich....


Stimmt, sieht man eindeutig auf unserem Gruppenfoto des "Harten Kern".


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. April 2016)

Ei


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Stimmt, sieht man eindeutig auf unserem Gruppenfoto des "Harten Kern".


Eindeutig Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. April 2016)

Ruhig hier, keiner auf dem Zweirad unterwegs gewesen. Ich war heute nach der Arbeit eine 70 Kilometer Runde mit dem Renner im Elm, dass erste mal dieses Jahr, nicht viel los auf der Strecke. Morgen und übermorgen noch etwas steigern, denn in sieben Wochen sind wir in Berlin. Mittwoch wird es wohl trocken sein. Fahren wir die Strecke vom letzten Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2016)

So ist der Plan Martin
Der Dicke und ich sind heute unseren wöchentlichen HM gelaufen!


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2016)

Ja Laufen, muss ich leider noch passen , doch ich hoffe dieses Jahr wird es noch was. Ich muss mich leider zur Zeit mehr aufs Radfahren beschränken. Ich bin heute um 7 Uhr bei bestem Wetter mit dem Renner gestartet; mit Thermoklamotten war es super zu fahren und zu Beginn absolute windstille und null Verkehr, denn auf den ersten 40 Kilometern habe ich 2 Pedelecs und vier Autos getroffen und auf den Wegen war komplett still; haben alle ihren Rausch ausgeschlafen.



 
Jens, Pierre und Adolfo viel Spaß mit dem MTB und Jens kannst mir mal den Track zuschicken, damit ich ein wenig dabei war, doch Renner muss leider auch sein, wegen der Kraftausdauer; Berlin 40er Schnitt versuchen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Mai 2016)

Schnitt wird überbewertet Martin, vielleicht sollte man sich keinen Druck aufbauen...
Mir persönlich ist das mal so gar nicht wichtig, Hauptsache es macht uns so viel Spaß
wie 2015 und wir kommen gut an!!


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2016)

Druck gibt es keinen; heile bleiben und Spaß haben und ggf. die drei Stunden knacken wenn es gut läuft.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (1. Mai 2016)

So...kleines Update, hab doch tatsächlich nen xxl hardtailrahmen für günstig Geld geschossen und war heut schon mal fleißig. Wie man auf den Bildern sieht fehlen mir noch kurbelgarnitur, kettenblätter, kassette  und schaltwerk. Falls jemand für günstig Geld noch was rumfliegen hat-bitte melden.

Dann kanns ha bald losgehen￼


----------



## jojo46 (1. Mai 2016)

Moin,
wie sieht der Plan für kommendes Wochenende aus? Wir können gerne wieder mal Gifhorn fahren...
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2016)

*Matthias*, super; reicht für Elm vollkommen, nur die Satteleinstellung bedarf Nacharbeitung. Mit Teilen kann ich leider nicht dienen.
*Eugen*, ich werde eine Tour am Sonntag anbieten, in den Nordosten von Braunschweig, dass letzte mal von knapp 40 Kilometer. Da es sich um das Himmelfahrtwochende handelt mit Muttertag am Sonntag wird die Resonanz eh verhalten sein.


----------



## coddatec (1. Mai 2016)

Nen altes SRAM 9-Fach Schaltwerk könnte ich tatsächlich noch haben. Muss mal die Restekiste durchwühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (1. Mai 2016)

Martin, kannst du mir mal deinen RR-Track schicken? Sieht nett aus dort...


----------



## coddatec (1. Mai 2016)

Nachgeschaut...
Ist nen x9 Schaltwerk, vermutlich von 2008. Allerdings fehlt ein Schaltröllchen und das zweite läuft auch nicht mehr so sauber.
Brauchst dann auch Sram Schalthebel, falls nicht schon vorhanden. Damit kann ich nicht dienen.

Ne 50-70% abgefahrene 11-25 9-Fach Kassette liegt auch noch rum. Wär ne Notlösung, aber für mtb eigentlich ungeeignet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Martin, kannst du mir mal deinen RR-Track schicken? Sieht nett aus dort...


*Lars* kann ich machen, sollten wir aber mal mit den anderen gemeinsam fahren, wirklich super Strecke. Von 86 Kilometer mit 430 Hm sind alleine 16 Kilometer aspaltierte Feldwege mit z.T. top Aspalt, bei mir in der Bibliothek mit +++ gekenntzeichnet.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (1. Mai 2016)

Danke Dir Lars. Hab noch ein shimano zee schaltwerk gefunden, und kassette komm ich auf dich zu wenn  ich absulut nix finde


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Hi,

kurze Hose Holzgewehr, das Wetter wird endlich schön.
Zur Mittwochsrunde treffen wir uns diesmal am Parkplatz Langeleben.
Einfach bei Google Earth Langeleben eingeben.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr!
Es warten schöne Trails mit rund 31kmm Strecke und 600hm.
Ich werde nicht dabei sein, bin im Kurzurlaub mit meinen Mädels.
Lars, Martin oder Bennet übernehmen die Runde.

Viel Spaß
LG Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. Mai 2016)

*Jens*, danke erst mal für den Track; ist ja wieder alles dabei, inklusive Hasenloch und Rampe zum Eilumer Horn. Euch viel Spaß im Kurzurlaub.. Mittwoch top Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otapi (3. Mai 2016)

Bin morgen dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2016)

Wetter wird prima
Die Runde ist wirklich schön.
Würde gerne dabei sein, wer nicht mitfährt verpasst was.


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Mai 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> wer nicht mitfährt verpasst was.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, alles dabei. Bin auch am Start.


----------



## coddatec (4. Mai 2016)

Ich auch 

BTW:
Danke Jens für das Ausarbeiten der Strecke. 
Es ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass Du, obwohl nicht dabei, uns eine Strecke zusammenbastelst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2016)

Schon ok Lars, mir macht das ja Spaß!
Kostet mich 10 Min. und ne gemütliche Tasse Kaffee
Trotzdem Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Mai 2016)

Melde mich mal als erster zurück. *Jens* ein super Strecke mit einigen technischen Einlagen, musste aber im Hasenloch abbrechen, da ich die falsche Linie genommen habe, leider sehr stark ausgewaschen. Wir waren zu siebt und Falk super drauf, mit über 50 Kilometer An- u. Abreise..
Die Ausfahrt am Muttertag werde ich nicht durchführen, da die meisten doch das lange Wochenende nutzen oder am Sonntag verplant sind. 
*Eugen* Du hattest dich ja angeboten mal eine Sonntagstour in Gifhorn zu starten , nur zu, da ja auch einige aus dem Gifhorner Bereich im Verteiler sind und vielleicht passt es dir am darauf folgenden Wochenende. Schönen Feiertag und ein sonniges Wochenende, endlich kurz.


----------



## Otapi (4. Mai 2016)

War eine sehr schöne Strecke. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Danke für die Planung *Jens *


----------



## rakiba (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
es war mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour, für mich auch wieder viele neue Abschnitte bzw. Trails dabei, alles trocken und hervorragend zu fahren.
Ich kann nur noch einmal wiederholen: Es macht super viel Spaß in der Truppe!!

Schönen Feiertag


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Mai 2016)

... die Abwechslung macht es; gestern mit einer super Truppe mit dem MTB durch den trockenen Elm  und heute bei bestem Wetter, in kurz, durch gelbe und grüne Landschaft, auf kleinen Straßen, mit der Frau.



 
Bis Mittwoch und das Wochenende lädt zum Radfahren ein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Mai 2016)

Super Martin, endlich schönes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2016)

Keine Erlebnisberichte mit dem Zweirad bei diesen bomben Wochenende, sei es mit dem MTB oder Renner. Ich bin heute noch mal alleine am frühen Morgen in den Elm gestartet, 90 km mit 800 Hm unter die Räder genommen, fast alleine wieder unterwegs. Die Woche bleibt das Wetter ein Traum . *Jens* Mittwoch Ostelm. Ich hätte eine Strecke anzubieten vom Watzumerhäuschen; 32 km mit ca. 380 Hm.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2016)

Hi Hi,
alles klar Martin, Mittwoch deine Runde
Ich war ja bekanntlich über das lange WE mit dem WoMo unterwegs.
Wir waren am großen Weserbogen bei Portawestfalica.
Sehr schön da und natürlich war ich sportlich aktiv.
Vatertag eine 11km Runde gelaufen, meine Mädels haben mich mit 
dem Fahrrad begleitet
Freitag bin ich durch das Wesergebirge geradelt, sehr geil!
Eine Mischung aus Elm und SZ Höhenzug, zum Teil zickige Anstiege.
Wie es sich für uns gehört, habe ich die wohl einzigen Schlammwege und 
die DH Strecke gefunden. Ich sage nur Ladys only
Samstag dann mein Highlight, ein sehr geiler 24km Lauf an der Weser
Jetzt sind wir wieder zu Hause und ich freue mich auf Mittwoch.

Schönen Sonntag noch
Gruß Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2016)

Super *Jens* und die Familie mit eingebunden in die sportlichen Aktivitäten. Grüß mal die Mädels. Hermansdenkmal besucht.



Shampoo schrieb:


> Wie es sich für uns gehört, habe ich die wohl einzigen Schlammwege und
> die DH Strecke gefunden. Ich sage nur Ladys only


War natürlich klar , dass Du den Matsch gefunden hast, wo alles trocken ist  und " Lady Only ", wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr wieder mit Lars, aber mit 120mm und ohne Bodenkontakt.
Gestern mit der besseren Hälfte unterwegs gewesen, mit Eis essen und gegen den Ostwind strampeln.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2016)

Der Wind ist schon amtlich, beim RR ne Hausnummer
Das Denkmal ist glaube ich das Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal.


----------



## Oberhutzel (8. Mai 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Das Denkmal ist glaube ich das Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal.


Hast recht, das andere Denkmal ist im Teuteburger Wald.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Hast recht, das andere Denkmal ist im Teuteburger Wald.


Sicher war ich mir aber auch nicht, bin da nur hoch und über einen prima Trail wieder runter.


----------



## coddatec (8. Mai 2016)

Habs Martin heute gleich gemacht und bin, allerdings etwas später, mit dem Renner in den Elm.
Reitlingstal, Amplebener Berg und Samblebener Berg hoch und über Königslutter und Rieseberg zurück. 94km / 900hm / 27er Schnitt.
Der Wind war echt heftig, Hinweg bis zum Einstieg ins Reitlingstals mit 25er Schnitt hingekämpft und auf dem Rückweg gemütlich mit teils über 40kmh zurückpusten lassen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Mai 2016)

Heute mal von mir, die Ankündigung für Jens seine Mittwochsausfahrt im Elm . Wir wollen am 11.5.2016 um 18 Uhr vom Watzumer Häuschen starten. Die Strecke führt in den Ostelm und hat 32 km mit ca. 400 Hm; also eine lockere Ausfahrt ggf. mit Abschlußbier .
*Jens*, den Track für Mittwoch habe ich dir zugesendet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2016)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (9. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei 
Ostelm war ich schon länger nicht mit dem MTB


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. Mai 2016)

Bin auch da!


----------



## rakiba (10. Mai 2016)

Bin auch wieder dabei !


----------



## Magic-BS (10. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (10. Mai 2016)

Super, sind wir morgen zu acht.  Die Trails werden schön trocken sein und wir werden schön Staub aufwirbeln. Freue mich auf morgen.


----------



## torstiohneh (11. Mai 2016)

Hätte Zeit heute und kann endlich mal mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (11. Mai 2016)

Gerne!
Dann bis 18Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen


----------



## torstiohneh (11. Mai 2016)

Ok, ich freu mich drauf. Hoffentlich reichen die Körner ...


----------



## rakiba (11. Mai 2016)

Bin nach der erfolglosen Reifenreparatur doch noch gut angekommen. Oben an der Strasse angekommen, natürlich den Trail rechts runter bis zum Abzweig mitgenommen. Ging noch mit dem Reifen, dann kurz rechts und gleich wieder links in den Waldweg bis zur nächsten Strasse. Kam mir alles bekannt vor,  dann noch den kurzen Trail rechts bis zum Watzumer Häuschen gefahren, das war allerdings schon abenteuerlich, hatte kaum noch Luft im Reifen.
Reifen und Schlauch kann ich nun entsorgen.
Vielen Dank an alle für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. Mai 2016)

Top Tour! Mal was anderes gewesen! Danke Martin  Wetter hat auch gepasst Jungs waren alle gut drauf was will man mehr Dann hoffentlich bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt!


----------



## coddatec (11. Mai 2016)

Recht hast Du Pierre, super Tour. Danke für's ausarbeiten Martin.

Schade Ralf, das du so früh abbrechen musstest, manchmal hat man halt Pech.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Mai 2016)

Gut dass du noch bis zu Auto fahren konntest Ralf
Ja war wieder nett heute


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Mai 2016)

Melde ich mich auch mal zurück. *Ralf* schade dass Du abbrechen musstest; nächstes mal läuft es besser. Ich habe versehendlich die Aufzeichnung gelöscht. Ich glaube es waren 33 km mit ca. 370 Hm. *Jens* kannst Du mir deine Aufzeichnungen nochmal senden. Wir waren zu acht am Start und Torsten dass erste mal dabei. Ich hoffe Du hattest deinen Spaß. Besten Dank für eure Begleitung und bei dem trockenem Untergrund hatten wohl alle ihren Spaß. Jens, etwas Neuland dabei.




Die anderen Bilder später auf meiner Profilseite.


----------



## coddatec (11. Mai 2016)

Kleine Korrektur m Martin, wir waren zu acht am Start. Nur im Ziel waren's nur noch sieben...
Ich hatte 33km / 370hm (wobei mein alles Garmin ja gerne untertreibt) und glatt 2h, also 16,5er Schnitt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Mai 2016)

Klar hatte ich Spaß!
Den Track sende ich dir gerne, 370hm sind zu wenig.
Ich hatte knapp 33km mit 450hm, was besser passt meine ich.
Warum schiebt der Dicke den die Unterlippe vor, war es zu hart für ihn


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Mai 2016)

Jens, danke für den Track.


Shampoo schrieb:


> Warum schiebt der Dicke den die Unterlippe vor, war es zu hart für ihn


Die Fliege hängt noch zwischen den Zähnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Martin,
war 'ne super Runde mit tollen Singletrails. Danke an alle fürs Mitnehmen und Warten.
Klar hatte ich Spaß, auch wenn ich mich manchmal durchbeißen mußte.
Die beiden Blackouts am Anfang, als ich nicht rechtzeitig ausklicken konnte, haben hoffentlich nicht alle mitbekommen...
Wenns passt fahre ich gern mal wieder mit, bis dahin gehe ich Körner sammeln.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2016)

Moin Torsten,

warten, oder langsamer zu fahren ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Das du umgefallen bist habe ich nicht mitbekommen, gehört aber auch mal dazu
Ansonsten finde ich, dass du gut mitgehalten hast


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Mai 2016)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Klar hatte ich Spaß, auch wenn ich mich manchmal durchbeißen mußte.


Torsten, müssen wir auch, dies gehört auch mal kurz dazu, halt dran bleiben.
Morgen zu neunt und das Wetter scheint weitgehendst trocken zu bleiben, vielleicht etwas Wind.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Mai 2016)

Hört sich doch gut an Martin
Bisschen Sport morgen früh und ab zur Aantracht, n paar Paulaner trinken
Heute wieder einen schönen HM mit dem Dicken gedreht
Voll gut mit dem Dicken


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Mai 2016)

Ich melde mich mal von unserer Sonntagstour zurück. Wir waren heute zu acht . Sie sind nicht aus Zucker, denn bei dem interessanten Wetter; es war alles dabei, Regen, Sonne und Graupel, haben wir uns auf den gut fahrbaren Trails super gehalten. Reifenpannen gehören wohl dazu, denn diesmal hat es Jens erwischt. Die Strecke hatte 43 km mit ca. 300 Hm, bei einem Trailanteil von ca. 12 km; gefühlt fast durchgehend, bei ein bischen Expedition, aber die eine Passage war im Januar schwieriger; z.T. Urwaldfeeling. Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren Spaß und schönes Pfingstwochenende. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Luisfigo (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Martin 

Eine interessante Tour  Danke Nur das Wetter war  süper Bilder wie immer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Mai 2016)

Moin,

die Tour war schön, trotz dem nasskalten Wetter
Erstaunlicherweise waren alle Wege zu gut wie trocken und super zu fahren.
Fotos sind wie immer schön, danke dafür.
Mittwoch fahren wir wohl im Lappwald und Bennet bastelt uns eine Runde.
Schönen Pfingstmontag an alle und bis Mittwoch 

LG
Jens


----------



## torstiohneh (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jens und Martin,


Shampoo schrieb:


> warten, oder langsamer zu fahren ist überhaupt kein Problem.





Shampoo schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich, dass du gut mitgehalten hast


Na ja, viel Luft nach oben war da nicht mehr, km- und hm-mäßig.


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Torsten, müssen wir auch, dies gehört auch mal kurz dazu, halt dran bleiben.


Sehe ich auch, wollte auch nicht jammern. Da hilft nur fleißig weiter trainieren.
Nebenbei, der lange schnelle Trail neben der Straße war echt der Hammer.

VG Torsten


----------



## Moga (16. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,



diesen Mittwoch geht es wieder durch den Lappwald/Harbker Forst. Geplant sind ca. 35km mit 400hm. Es sind wieder viele Trails dabei. Treffen ist auf dem Bötschenberg um 18 Uhr( Am Bötschenberg 2, 38350 Helmstedt. Dort ist auch ein großer Parkplatz. Eine Straße weiter ist eine Autobahnabfahrt...




Bis Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Mai 2016)

Dabei


----------



## coddatec (17. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Mai 2016)

Bin auch am Start. Wetter wird besser und der Lappwald ist eh ein trockenes Revier.
*Torsten*, der Elm hat schon schöne Strecken zu bieten und halt mit viel Flow, aber Braunschweig ist insgesamt ein schönes Revier fürs MTB.


----------



## Magic-BS (17. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## rakiba (17. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei und hoffentlich die komplette Runde


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. Mai 2016)

Versuche es auch!


Martin danke nochmal für die Runde am Samstag! War mal wieder sehr NETT!
Wetter war ja bis kurz vor dem Ziel top! Wir hatten ja auch noch Zeit für einen kleinen Service am Cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Mai 2016)

Wo wart ihr denn am Samstag
Ich war laufen.....


----------



## Otapi (17. Mai 2016)

Bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. Mai 2016)

Oh ich meinte natürlich Sonntag! Dieses lange Wochenende


----------



## torstiohneh (18. Mai 2016)

Klappt bei mir leider nicht heute. Schade, wäre gerne auch mal im Lappwald gefahren...


----------



## madrunner (18. Mai 2016)

Bin für heute leider auch raus. 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Magic-BS (18. Mai 2016)

....bin da.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Mai 2016)

Nette Runde Bennet! Mir hat es mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Daten kommen ja sicher von dir oder von Oberhutzel oder Shampoo oder oder oder.......
Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Moga (18. Mai 2016)

Die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück . Insgesamt waren es 33km und 500hm. War eine schöne Runde bei trockenen Trails .


----------



## rakiba (18. Mai 2016)

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen und als fast "Einheimischer" gab es bei Harbke doch noch unbekannte Streckenteile.
Diesmal ohne Zwischenfälle und alle waren T O P dabei !!
Freue mich jedesmal auf die Mittwochsrunde
Leider wird es Sonntags in den nächsten 8  Wochen nur selten bei mir klappen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Mai 2016)

Bennet schöne Runde und der Trail bei Kilometer 12 ist wieder durchgehend fahrbar; bei der Filmtour mussten wir noch aufs Feld ausweichen.. Die Strecke war an sich staubtrocken und ein dauerndes bergauf und bergab, obwohl der Anstieg nach der zerfallenden Brücke sich gezogen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2016)

Jep. war prima


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2016)

... hatte ich gestern vergessen zu fragen ; zwischen 18:15-18:40 haben wir eine Vierergruppe MTBler im Lappwald getroffen, seit ihr ggf. auch im IBC vertreten. Hier eine Strecke aus 2014, die ggf. für euch interessant sein könnte.

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2766152-lappwald-sud/


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2016)

Der eine war der Nachbar von Bennet.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Mai 2016)

hatte ich nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Mai 2016)

Hi Hi,

da wir am nächsten Sonntag nicht fahren können, verlegen wir die Sonntagsrunde auf diesen Sonntag vor.
Martin kann leider nicht und ich werde übernehmen.
Die Runde wird 62km mit rund 600hm haben. Start wie immer 0900 Parkplatz rote Wiese.
Wir fahren durch den Oderwald, entlang der Oker, über Ösel und über die Asse zurück.
Das Wetter wird mal richtig gut, 25° mit Sonnenschein!!
Ganz was Neues……
Bitte an ausreichend Trinken denken.
Das Tempo werde ich bewusst der Gruppe anpassen, versprochen
Also ich freue mich auf Euch und bis Sonntag.

Gruß Jens


----------



## coddatec (20. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2016)

So, dann melde ich uns mal zurück!
Wir waren zu neunt, auf einer sehr geilen Runde, wie ich finde.
War alles dabei heute, Servicewagen mit neuem Reifen gerufen und eine Panne war auch bei.
Ich denke alle hatten ihren Spaß bei diesem Wetter und ich habe mir Mühe gegeben das Tempo
so anzupassen, dass alle zusammengeblieben sind
Meine Strecke hatte 85km mit genau 700hm und einem 18,4er Schnitt.
Für den Rest sollten es 64km (Chrissi hat noch n km drangehäkelt) mit 650hm sein
Schnitt müsste auch so um 18 liegen.
Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich schon in Willingen, Bennet und Lars werden aber am Mittwoch was anbieten.
Schönen Restsonntag
LG Jens


----------



## lary (22. Mai 2016)

Super Geile Runde heute und der eine km mußte sein


----------



## coddatec (22. Mai 2016)

Ja Jens,
War eine super Runde, eine der besten seit langem. Wetter, super Begleitung, schöner Track mit klasse Trails. Hast einfach alles gepasst.

Nochmal ein riesen Danke für den Reifen.
Meiner hat sich ja an der Flanke aufgelöst und hätte die Tour nicht überlebt. Saugeile Aktion von dir und Ela, einfach zwischendurch nen nagelneuen Mantel vorbei bringen zu lassen.
Bierchen beim nächsten Fussi-Abend geht auf mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otapi (22. Mai 2016)

War wirklich eine SUUUPER Runde Hat einfach alles gepasst, tolle Truppe, super Wetter, staubtrockene lange Trails, steile Anstiege, geile Abfahrten und blühende Rapsfelder.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2016)

Bilder sin oben
57 Bilder......

Der harte Kern macht schon Spaß!!!







Danke für die Blumen, mit Euch immer wieder


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2016)

Bilder von der Brocken Runde und Martins Runde vom 20.03.2016 sind dann auch mal hochgeladen....
Bin da etwas langsamer als Martin


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2016)

Digger, beste Profilbild ever


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2016)

Super, da hattet ihr euren Spaß und das Wetter hat gepasst. Schöne Bilder dabei. Bin erst übernächsten Mittwoch wieder am Start   und dann nach Madeira und am 19.6 rocken wir gemeinsam Berlin bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2016)

Nass rocke ich da glaube ich nicht, ist mir echt ne Nummer zu heiß
Muss auch noch auf den Renner, irgendwie fehlen mir jetzt doch RR km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Mai 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Nass rocke ich da glaube ich nicht, ist mir echt ne Nummer zu heiß


... ich mit Sicherheit auch nicht, doch ich hoffe auf Wetter wie 2015 und diesmal mit Carbonrenner. Rennradkilometer habe ich schon knapp 1500 km, doch gesundheitlich leider noch angeschlagen.


----------



## coddatec (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Elm-Bikens 

Jens ist diese Woche am Mittwoch in Willingen, daher übernehme ich die Runde.
Wir starten wie gewohnt um 18Uhr am Tetzelstein, die Runde hat 31km und gute 700hm.
Freue mich auf zahlreiche Zusagen. 

PS: Fetten Dank an Jens, der uns die Runde ausgearbeitet hat


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. Mai 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Mai 2016)

Muss leider passen . Euch viel Spaß und Jens hast wieder was schönes zusammengebaut.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Mai 2016)

Was los Leute, keine Resonanz
Die Runde ist schön und gespickt mit Trails, es lohnt sich
Wetter soll auch passen, auf geht's, Lars freut sich auf euch


----------



## Otapi (24. Mai 2016)

Habe leider Spätschicht


----------



## torstiohneh (24. Mai 2016)

Kann auch nicht, leider. Muss zu einem Termin bei meiner "Großen" in der Schule.


----------



## torstiohneh (24. Mai 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Die Runde wird 62km mit rund 600hm haben.


Hallo Jens, seit Sonntag werden die Daumenschrauben aber angezogen ...



Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Rennradkilometer habe ich schon knapp 1500 km,


Respekt, und MTB fährst Du ja auch noch. Am Sonntag habe ich gerademal die 1000km-Marke mit dem MTB überschritten für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Mai 2016)

*Torsten*, die Strecken werden halt länger, damit man Elm, Oderwald und Asse von Braunschweig erreichen kann, aber bei 1000 km in den Beinen ist das auch von dir zu schaffen.  Da ich an sich drei Disziplinen trainiere, aber zur Zeit nicht laufe und Schwimmen nur eingeschränkt, fahre ich halt mehr Rad.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Mai 2016)

Melde uns kurz zurück! Tour war top Wetter okay und die Jungs richtig gut drauf! Hab viel gelacht war mal wieder ne Gaudi. Daten und Fakten kommen bestimmt von Lars oder Bennet Fotos gibt es keine der Fotograf war leider nicht mit!
Kurz gesagt knackige 800hm bei 30km mit vier Mann! Dank noch an Jens für die Tour war nett zusammen geklickt
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (25. Mai 2016)

Melde mich dann auch nochmal zurück. 
Jens hat eine super Runde mit klasse Trails gespickt. 
Die Wege waren zum Teil schmierig und rutschig, aber nie komplett verschlammt. Johannes hat gleich zwei mal die Haftgrenze seiner Reifen austesten müssen, ist aber nix passiert 
Ein Mal haben wir unterwegs spontan umgeplant, aber nur, weil wir einen Abzweig verpasst hatten und das zu spät merkten. 
Alles zusammen waren es 31km und laut meinem Navi exakt 700hm, gebraucht haben wir ohne Pausen 2:06h. Sicherlich nicht langsam, aber wie wir schon oft gezeigt haben, richten wir das Tempo nach dem langsamsten Mitfahrer. Heute war halt keiner langsam. 
Beim nächsten Mal dann hoffentlich wieder mit mehr Mitfahrern 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Mai 2016)

Super Jungs
Freut mich das ihr Spaß hattet. Gefahren sind wir das natürlich alles schon,
der Elm ist halt eher klein.
Allerdings nicht so zusammenhängend, wundert mich manchmal auch, dass
noch Runden möglich sind, die noch nicht hatten.
Ich fahre gleich mit Eugen durchs Sauerland


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo *Jens*, was geht ab in Willingen , warst ja mit Eugen auf Tour und mit Sicherheit werden neben dem Event einige Radhersteller ihr Portfolie darbieten. Ich muss mich ja leider bis einschließlich Sonntag noch zurückhalten, aber Mittwoch vor meinem Urlaub bin ich nochmal am Start, wenn es verhalten abläuft.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Mai 2016)

Moin,

die Mittwochsrunde steht!
30km mit 550hm, Start Freibad Hemkenrode um 18 Uhr.
Ich freue mich auf Euch!!

Willingen war wie immer!
Leider geil
Dank an Eugen und Pierre, waren schöne Touren
Treffen mit Falk haben wir irgendwie verpeilt

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (30. Mai 2016)

Bin am Start


----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Mai 2016)

Hört sich als Einstieg gut an , wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet und die Arbeit passt, bin ich mit dem Fully am Start; Hardtail geinstet und für den Winter bereit.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Magic-BS (31. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,

also ich mach das kurzfristig vom Wetter abhängig, mit der aktuellen negativen Tendenz.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Mai 2016)

Dirk, wenn es so kommt wie vorhergesagt, fahren wir sicher auch nicht.
Also bitte auf Mail und hier im Forum achten, falls ich absage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (31. Mai 2016)

Melde mich nochmal ab . Kinderbetreuung. Beim nächsten Mal wieder, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2016)

Aufgrund der Wetterlage fahren wir heute nicht!

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Juni 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Wetterlage fahren wir heute nicht!


*Jens*, richtige Entscheidung; es wäre eine nasse Angelegenheit geworden und vom Untergrund auf den Trails kaum fahrbar. Wir sehen uns dann leider erst wieder mit Pierre in Berlin, da ich ab Sonntag nochmal auf der Blumeninsel im Atlantik bin. Wir schließen uns nochmal kurz wegen gemeinsamer Anreise an dem Samstag vor Berlin. Von Madeira werde ich berichten und ggf. die geführten Touren mit Video dokumentieren. Euch viel Spaß hier und besseres Wetter und nächste Sonntagsausfahrt dann am 26.6.16 .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2016)

Schönen Urlaub Martin


----------



## Ottmar0815 (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,


da ich in der letzten woche ebenfalls im schönen Willingen unterwegs war, und mir bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mein neues Enduro mitgebracht hab, werde ich wohl am nächsten Mittwoch wieder zu euch stoßen. Freu mich tierisch drauf endlich wieder was für die Fitness tun zu können und natürlich auf eure Truppe.

In diesem Sinne, bis nächste Woche

Ottmar


----------



## coddatec (2. Juni 2016)

Super! 

Zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos von dem neuen Geschoss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (2. Juni 2016)

Mach ich gern heut abend


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juni 2016)

Jetzt bin ich aber auch neugierig


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. Juni 2016)

... ich auch . *Pierre* und *Jens*, viel Erfolg beim Nachtlauf und hoffentlich nächstes mal wieder dabei.


----------



## coddatec (4. Juni 2016)

Schönen Urlaub Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juni 2016)

Danke, *Lars* und euch viel Spaß mit dem Renner morgen; laßt es brennen, denn zur viert geht es schon voran. Ich war heute etwas zügiger unterwegs, nach zwei ruhigeren Ausfahrten, nach meiner Behandlungskur; aber muss noch an mir arbeiten bis Berlin. *Jens* schöne Sonntagsstrecke, kenne ich aber so nur mit dem Krad; Gielde, schöne Serpentinenstrecke; da habe ich mal in meiner Jugend, versehendlich einem Auto den Spiegel abgefahren, bischen viel Schräglage.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juni 2016)

Schönen Urlaub euch zwei. 
Normal für dich Martin, gibt beim Moped nur null und eins für dich
Wir berichten über die Runde, dürfte schön werden. Top Wetter und sehr
ruhige Straßen


----------



## Ottmar0815 (6. Juni 2016)

ich ma wieder - Kopp wie nen Sieb mit Löchern

Hier mal ein Paar Bilderchen vom neuen Enduro. Am Mittwoch dinn live und in Farbe.

Ach ja, da mein Helm vor 2 Wochen den Geist aufgegeben hat...hat vielleicht jemand noch einen in Größe S leihweise über?

Ansonsten gehts auch ohne.

Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2016)

Helm hab nicht, nur L. Hab dicken Kopp
Sieht doch ganz nett aus
Was'n das für Teil? Dachte erst Radon, is es aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Ottmar0815 (6. Juni 2016)

Nö, diesmal kein Radon, obwohl die auch schöne Enduros bauen.
Ich hab mich für ein Giant reign entschieden - und das war genau richtig.

Geht ordentlich bergauf - und ekelhaft schnell bergab


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2016)

Hi Hi,

bestes Wetter, die Mittwochsrunde steht
Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Freibad Hemkenrode.
Es warten 32km mit ca. 690hm, davon in etwa 11km Trailanteil
Die Bedingungen könnten wohl kaum besser sein, also mitkommen, n Bisschen
rocken ist angesagt

LG
Jens

...Sollte das Wetter so bleiben geht es Sonntag wieder auf den Renner!
Wer Bock hat soll sich melden, ich denke es geht Richtung Tankumsee, da
braucht jemand unsere Unterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteinkampBS (7. Juni 2016)

hi,

fahrt ihr morgen eine schnelle Runde oder eher eine gemässigte?
Würde ewntuell mit fahren wollen.

LG
Sascha


----------



## ThomasBS (7. Juni 2016)

@ Sascha: Bro, fahr eine schöne Erinnerungsrunde für mich mit.


----------



## rakiba (7. Juni 2016)

So wie es momentan aussieht, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juni 2016)

Wird schon passen Sascha, freu mich
Thomas, was treibst Du so?


----------



## madrunner (8. Juni 2016)

Ich bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## Kniggy (8. Juni 2016)

Bin heut auch mal mittwochs dabei!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Ottmar0815 (8. Juni 2016)

Hey Sascha, 

Da ich auch seit 1jahr nuchviel für die Kondition getan habe, werde ich in jedem Fall gemäßigt unterwegs sein.

Bis später....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich passe auf, das keiner am Rad dreht!
Schöne große Gruppe heute


----------



## coddatec (8. Juni 2016)

Manno, sooooo geiles Wetter und ich bin nicht dabei 

Wünsche euch super viel Spaß, die Runde die Jens zusammengeklickt hat ist super 
Alter Steinbruch, mein Lieblingstrail nach Destedt, gute Höhenmeter, ... Für jeden was dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (8. Juni 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Thomas, was treibst Du so?


Hallo Jens, ich arbeite viel, kuriere die Zahn OP aus und chille am Rhein, sofern es mal nicht regnet, treffe mich mit Freunden, erkunde die Gegend,....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Juni 2016)

So, melde ich mal die Mittwochsrunde zurück.
Wir waren 12 Biker, top Männer, danke dafür
Für mich waren es knapp 50km mit 800hm.
War eine coole Runde mit euch und Ottmar ist ne Wucht, echt cool und super lustig
Gerne wieder

LG
Jens


----------



## Ottmar0815 (8. Juni 2016)

Heidewitzka, hart aber geil wars. Danke Jens für die top Streckenauswahl, und das sag ich nicht nur weils ordentlich bergabging. Hat sau gefetzt, eben auch wegen der Super Truppe...

In diesem Sinne-bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Juni 2016)

*Jens*, super, 12 Mann am Start und bei den Highlights, die dabei waren, kamen alle auf ihre Kosten; ist Sebastian die Rampe bei Hemkenrode wieder hochgefahren. 
Heute eine geführte Tour auf Madeira gemacht. Super Strecke, zu Beginn etwas steiler bergab mit einigen Technikpassagen, aber auch für mich machbar und dann viel Flow z.T. an den Lavadas entlang, wie im Harz an den Kanälen, halt nur im Dschungel.. Kleiner Film kommt später.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juni 2016)

Hi Urlauber, da wird man ja neidisch, und unser Trikot ist nu auf Madeira auch bekannt
So wie ich dich kenne verbinden deine Begleiter jetzt den "Harten Kern" mit brennenden Beinen
War lustig gestern Martin, hast gefehlt. Sebastian ist natürlich hochgefahren, Bennet nicht.....

Grüße nach Madeira an euch zwei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2016)

Anbei nochmal zwei Bilder vom Mittwoch!
Die Filmerei habe ich leider verkackt, hab alles in Zeitlupe gefilmt



  

Ich habe mich entschlossen mein Rocky zu verkaufen, bei Interesse bitte in den Bikemarkt schauen.
Es steht nur rum, fahre ja eh nur mit dem F-si.
Ob es Mittwoch bei mit klappt steht noch nicht fest.....
Würde aber den Ostelm fahren wollen, weil wir am Sonntag dann den Velotohn in B rocken

Schönes WE
Am Sonntag ist RR angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (11. Juni 2016)

Martin, sieht gut aus bei Dir da auf Madeira. Viel Spaß noch...


----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juni 2016)

Danke Torsten . Madeira ist schon eine interessante Insel; die Landschaft und Flora ist schon ein Traum und neben MTB fahren, kann man spektakulär Wandern und Canyoning erleben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juni 2016)

Heute eine super Küstenpfad gewandert bei Boca Do Risco , wäre auch mit dem MTB machbar, für die Techniker unter uns ggf. komplett befahrbar; bei mir Teilstrecken zu Fuß, denn Fehler kann man sich dort nicht leisten. Out of the road, sofortiger Tod; ging über 300 m senkrecht runter.






Morgen Canyoning Level 2; mal sehen was da kommt.

Bei euch scheint ja Land unter zu sein. Da fällt wohl Mittwochstour ins Wasser. Jens und Pierre bis Sonntag.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (14. Juni 2016)

Nix da martin - komme was wolle, ich bin morgen unterwegs, da kannst du noch so viele sonnige Bilder posten


----------



## Moga (14. Juni 2016)

Huhu.

Mittwochsrunde startet am Steinbruch Evessen. 18 Uhr wie immer .


Gruß 

Bennet


----------



## Ottmar0815 (14. Juni 2016)

Yippiiehhhhh


----------



## coddatec (14. Juni 2016)

Kann noch nicht 100% zusagen...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2016)

So wieder zu Hause
Danke für die Ankündigung Bennet
Ich habe uns schnell noch die passende Runde dazu gebastelt, die wir so, glaube
ich, auch noch nicht gefahren sind.
35km mit rund 500hm, keine Rampen und so wenig Schlamm wie möglich.
Lohnt sich, gefällt mir selber
Treffpunkt wie Bennet schon sagte, 18 Uhr Steinbruchparkplatz Evessen.

Der Grund für meine Abwesenheit ist dieser........



Für den mir angebotenen Kurs, musste ich mal fix nach Flensburg


----------



## Tomek13 (14. Juni 2016)

Hey,
ich bin neu hier und finde eure Touren echt super. Habe mit dem Rad fahren angefangen vor kurzem und würde mich freuen wenn ich bei euch mit machen dürfte. Habe zwar nicht ein super MTB sondern eher eins von der unteren Preisliga aber ich denke mal darauf kommt es nicht an.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2016)

Morgen *Tomek 13*, mein Flieger geht bald.
.... welches Rad Du fährst, spielt keine Rolle, sondern dem Spaß am gemeinsamen Fahren und bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 5000ste Antwort in diesem Thread.
*Jens* dir auch viel Spaß am neuen Rad, wieder so eine Rakete wie dein Hardtail.
Noch sonnige Grüße von der Blumeninsel; Canyoning war wirklich wieder super gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2016)

Martin gute Heimreise, bin schon auf dein Canyoning Video gespannt.
Das Rad ersetzt das Rocky und wird nicht so gut gehen wie das F-si, wiegt bestimmt um und bei 13kg.
Muss es aber auch gar nicht, soll mir Spaß bringen und mich bei unserem AX begleiten
Außerdem ab und zu muss man ja ältere Dinge aktualisieren.....

Tomek, du bist herzlich willkommen, wie Martin bereits geschrieben hat
Wie eigentlich jeder
Welches Rad du fährst ist dabei völlig egal, Hauptsache du hast deinen Fun.
Einen Helm finde ich da eher wichtig, ohne ist nicht so prall! Ottmar ist letzte Woche auch ohne gefahren, muss
letztlich jeder selber wissen. Nur erste Hilfe an einer offenen Birne ist ehr ungeil
Kleiner Piks in Richtung Ottmar......
Ich habe noch n etwas älteren Giro, wäre das eine Option für dich Ottmar?


----------



## Tomek13 (15. Juni 2016)

Morgen,
Helm habe ich bestellt und müsste heut kommen, habe mich erstmal etwas gesträubt mit dem Helm aber die Vernunft kam da schon recht schnell. Bei den Mittwoch Touren fährt jemand auch aus BS zum Treffpunkt also mit Fahrrad ? Kann leider mein Fahrrad noch nicht mit PKW transportieren.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (15. Juni 2016)

Geile Karre Jens - das erste Cannondale das mir auf Anhieb gefällt

Ich muss mich dann doch für heut Abend ausklinken, da ich doch tatsächlich einen wichtigen Termin vergessen habe.
Meinen Geburtstag - unfassbar - als ich meiner Freundin gestern voller Vorfreude von unserer Tour  erzählt habe, hat sie mich fast in den Arsch getreten

Sie will dann wohl den Abend mit mir verbringen, und so gern ich euch habe, da sticht Ober Unter


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2016)

Otti, Du bist die Härte
Alles Gute natürlich für Dich. 
Nur Lars und ich heute, die Sonne scheint?


----------



## Ottmar0815 (15. Juni 2016)

Danke - und viel Spaß euch - ich werd jetzt noch ne kleine Tour  in den Herzogsbergen drehen...


----------



## Tomek13 (15. Juni 2016)

Evtl bin ich dabei... Wenn mein Helm angekommen ist und sich das Wetter so hält. Wo genau ist denn der Parkplatz ? Kommt wer aus Braunschweig mit dem Fahrrad da hin vll kann man zusammen dort hinfahren


----------



## flowi77 (15. Juni 2016)

Moin Zusammen,

fahre schon einige Wochen durch den Elm und würde mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen. Allein ist mir das auf Dauer zu langweilig und ein paar neue Routen möchte ich auch noch kennenlernen. Falls Ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich mich heute Abend anschließen. Ob meine Kondition reicht sehe ich dann! Falls nicht breche ich halt ab und versaue Euch nicht weiter die Runde.

Grüße vom Elmrand

Florian


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2016)

Alles gut Florian, wir freuen uns immer über Begleitung
Der Parkplatz ist am Ende der Straße Markmorgen, man kommt automatisch zum Parkplatz. 
Ansonsten Google Earth bemühen.


----------



## Tomek13 (15. Juni 2016)

Alles kla ja habe schon bei Google Maps gesucht... Werde mich später melden ob ich dabei zwecks Helm und Anreise aber evtl hau ich das Rad in Kofferraum weil aus BS-wenden ist mir das Wetter etwas zu blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2016)

Ottmar,  schon krass sein eigenen Geburtstag vergessen. Ich hatte gedacht den vergisst man erst in meinem Alter; schon wieder ein Jahr älter. So wieder auf Heimat Boden und kein Regen.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (15. Juni 2016)

Da ich ewig 20 bleibe verlier ich diesen Ehrentag halt gern mal aus den Augen


----------



## Tomek13 (15. Juni 2016)

Also 18 Uhr steht noch trotz Regen ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2016)

wir sind da


----------



## Tomek13 (15. Juni 2016)

Oke  komme auch fahre gleich los kann aber passieren das ich 5 min später da bin zwecks Verkehr...


----------



## Tomek13 (15. Juni 2016)

Schade das man sich so knapp verpasst hat war um 18.06uhrda aber das habt ihr bestimmt nicht mehr gelesen das ich 5 min später komme.... Habe so den elm alleineetwas erkundigt.... Eine Frage an den Opel Fahrer in der Runde benutzt du die Dachträger für Fahrrad auch fur längere Strecken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2016)

So, wir sind auch zurück, also Lars und ich
Sau geile Runde mit Lars, viele Trails auf nassem, aber kaum schlammigen Boden
Alles in Allem gut zu fahren.
Florian hat uns 6km begleitet, hat dann Richtung Tetzelstein verkürzt und Tomek haben wir leider verpasst
Schade eigentlich
Die Strecke hatte 35km mit glatt 600hm, war wirklich schön und ohne einen Tropfen Regen


----------



## Tomek13 (15. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag morgem eine Tour zu machen ich wäre definitiv dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juni 2016)

Martin, Pierre und ich sind in Berlin zum Velothon. 
Wir fallen aus, vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer. 
Chrissi, Adi, Bennet oder Lars sind zu Hause, vielleicht meldet sich ja wer dazu.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. Juni 2016)

Jens, nächstes mal wieder am Start. Mit dem Wetter hatte ihr ja Glück.  
Tomek 13, ich werde am 26 6. eine Tour starten.  Da ich meine Tour nur noch in unserem Verteiler ankündigen,  müsstest Du mir, wenn Interesse besteht, mir als PN deine Mailadresse zusenden.


----------



## Tomek13 (15. Juni 2016)

Alles kla habe dir eine PN geschrieben... Bin immer gerne dabei sobald Frau und Kind es zulassen und keine Geburtstage sind


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juni 2016)

*Tomek 13* super, habe dich in den Verteiler mit aufgenommen; Sonntagsinfos also von dort und die von Mittwoch natürlich auch. 

Das Madeira MTB Video ist fertig, damit ihr mal einen kleinen Eindruck bekommt was die Insel zu bieten hat. Die Tour war als Easytour angeboten, doch bei unserer Ausfahrt hat es leider ein Mädel zerlegt  und die abgesetzten Passagen oben ca. 30-40 %, waren ohne MTBkenntnisse nicht durchfahrbar und da kann man sich vorstellen was da noch geht, wenn alleine die Aspaltpassagen bis 25 % hatten.
Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## coddatec (16. Juni 2016)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> ... Eine Frage an den Opel Fahrer in der Runde benutzt du die Dachträger für Fahrrad auch fur längere Strecken ?


Ist meine Karre...
Der Träger und der Grundträger sind von Thule (ProRide oder sowas..., paar Jahre alt) und ich bin schon mit 4 Rädern nach Mitteldänemark (650km) und Fehmarn in Urlaub gefahren.
Zugelassen bis 130km/h. Rasen geht also nicht mehr, wäre aber auch ziemlich verantwortungslos den Sattelledern gegenüber. Mehrverbrauch mit 4 Bikes geht gerade noch (1.5-2l/100km).


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juni 2016)

Sieht gut aus Martin


----------



## Luisfigo (16. Juni 2016)

Das Video ist ganz nett


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juni 2016)

Wer is Luisfigo und wer is der coole Typ Links auf dem Avatarbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juni 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wer is Luisfigo und wer is der coole Typ Links auf dem Avatarbild


Ich bin auf jeden Fall in der Mitte.


----------



## feeelix (19. Juni 2016)

Ich werde jetzt mal den "Gedenkstein zur Aufforstung von 1730" suchen fahren.

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/52.21587/10.71155&layers=N

Ist ein zweiter Konditions-Check für mich nach mehrjähriger "Baby-Pause".  Seid Ihr gar nicht unterwegs, heute?

Grüße

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2016)

Doch Felix, Velothon in Berlin gerockt


----------



## feeelix (19. Juni 2016)

feeelix schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt mal den "Gedenkstein zur Aufforstung von 1730" suchen fahren.
> 
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/52.21587/10.71155&layers=N
> 
> ...


Gefunden. Im Dickicht neben einem arg vernachlässigten Weg.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Doch Felix, Velothon in Berlin gerockt


*Jens*, war schon wieder geil und Pierre und Du habt die 40 geknackt , doch ich habe diesmal einige Abflüge in nächster Nähe mitgekommen und nur Glück gehabt, dass es mich nicht erwischt hat; daß knacken des Carbons habe ich immer noch in den Ohren.
Mittwoch muss ich leider passen, da mein Radtransporter beim Lacker ist , werde wohl Renner fahren, da das Wetter super werden soll.
*Felix*, hatte nächsten Sonntag eine Tour geplant.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2016)

Wegen Mittwoch melde ich mich noch, hab ja bekanntlich seit Samstag Rücken.
Das war schon fix da gestern in Berlin, gut für meinen Rücken leider auch nicht.
Hab morgen einen Termin bei meinem Chiropraktor, meistens bin ich danach wieder ok.
Melde mich morgen Abend zur  Mittwochsrunde.


----------



## coddatec (20. Juni 2016)

Je nach Resonanz würde ich auch die Mittwochsrunde übernehmen, falls Jens ausfällt.
Ansonsten drehe ich auch ne Runde mit dem Renner, evtl. mit Martin zusammen, wenn er mich in seinem Windschatten mitschleift  .


----------



## coddatec (20. Juni 2016)

Nochmal Gute Besserung ins Krankenlager


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2016)

*Jens*, dein Chiro macht dich schon wieder gerade und gute Besserung. Sollte die Mittwochsrunde doch platzen, würde ich mich freuen, *Lars*, dir mal wieder eine leckere Strecke zu zeigen für deine Bibliothek  und bei der Strecke kann man viel nebeneinander fahren ohne Druck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2016)

Super Jungs


 

Wenn wir Mittwoch nicht ballern und mein Rücken besser sein sollte, komme ich gerne mit dem Renner vorbei


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2016)

Wir haben vielleicht geile Brillen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2016)

Voll geil Martin und Handschuhe erst......


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2016)

... * " Testsieger"*


----------



## jojo46 (20. Juni 2016)

Geile Socken! 
Und ihr seid alle so sauber, Bennet und ich haben Schlamm gefressen in Biesenrode...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2016)

Bennet hat schon berichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo46 (20. Juni 2016)

was für eine Werbung kriegt man hier eingeblendet...
http://www.banggood.com/Cycling-Nig...campaign=Cout-Cy-TI-Heart-Light&utm_design=27

ist doch ein Muss für Wintertraining oder ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2016)

Eugen, geile Sache


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

macht immer wieder Spaß bei euch weiter mitzulesen. Habe das Pferd gewechselt. Kein Centurion mehr sondern ein 29er Hardtail. Das Ding geht richtig schnell nach vorne. Biken ist hier um Köln seit längerem nicht wirklich möglich. Verdammter Regen. Entweder überflutet oder vollkommen aufgeweicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2016)

*Eugen*, in Berlin habe ich kein passendes Rücklicht für mein Renner gefunden , würde am Heck schön rumbammeln.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2016)

*Thomas* schön von dir zu hören und finde es gut dass Du noch ein Auge für dein Heimatrevier hast. Im Ruhrgebiet scheinst Du ja schon etwas Anschluß gefunden zu haben.


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Juni 2016)

*@ Martin *im Herzen bin und bleibe ich Braunschweiger. Ein Mal BTSV, immer BTSV.
So richtig Anschluss habe ich leider noch nicht. Ich lese zwar bei ihnen mit, aber zu einer gemeinsamen Tour kam es nich nicht. Entweder kam mir die Arbeit dazwischen, das Wetter, die Zahn OP oder... Freue mich aber schon auf die erste Ausfahrt mit ihnen und werde berichten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2016)

Kommt auch wieder besseres Wetter Thomas!
Das Siebengebirge ist glaube ich nicht so weit, oder. MTB soll da wohl auch gut sein. 
Ansonsten lass dich mal blicken wenn du in der Gegend bist.


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Juni 2016)

Ich bin zwar am kommenden Wochenende in der Heimat, aber der Zeitplan ist eng gesteckt. Samstag Hochzeitsfeier vom Cousin und am Sonntag meine Tochter besuchen. 
Biken kann man sehr gut im Königsforst oder bei Wuppertal. Beides habe ich leider noch nicht ausprobieren können, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2016)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> *@ Martin *im Herzen bin und bleibe ich Braunschweiger.


. Thomas klappt sicherlich nochmal hier gemeinsam zu fahren oder ggf. wenn Du dein neues Revier erkundet hast, mal ein Wochenende mit dem Harten Kern mit anschließendem Kölsch.


----------



## torstiohneh (20. Juni 2016)

jojo46 schrieb:


> was für eine Werbung kriegt man hier eingeblendet...
> http://www.banggood.com/Cycling-Nig...campaign=Cout-Cy-TI-Heart-Light&utm_design=27



Hmm na ja, ich hätte damit schon ein wenig Angst um meinen A****.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (20. Juni 2016)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Hmm na ja, ich hätte damit schon ein wenig Angst um meinen A


----------



## DownundA (21. Juni 2016)

Moin,

Respekt für die Leistung in Berlin. Was für ne Zeit und was für geile Typen auf dem Bild... 
Wenn ich mal einen besseren Renner haben sollte würde ich euch gerne mal begleiten?!?! Naja was heißt besseren Renner, muss erstmal euren Leistungstand aufweisen können und die Eier haben...
Zum Thema Eier... Falls einer die Sattel-Eier bestellt, ich würde ein ein bis zwei Hoden nehmen! 

Gruß Henning 



Von unterwegs!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht radeln, hab Rücken!
Einspringen könnte nur Lars, der Rest von uns kann nicht.
Bei Bedarf baue ich euch aber gerne eine Runde.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (21. Juni 2016)

Oh man - da wünsch ich dir mal ne fixe Genesung
Ich werd wohl auf ne kurze Runde gehen, da ich mit ner erkältung zu kämpfen hatte.

Werd, falls keiner mit nem Garmin dabei ist mir intuitiv und spontan ne Strecke zusammenwurschteln.
falls doch jemand mit solch hochtechnologischem gerät anwesend ist kannst du Uns gern ne Tour basteln


----------



## DownundA (21. Juni 2016)

Könnte als Alternative eine laufende anbieten. Waren eben unterwegs und musste feststellen, das regen unwahrscheinlich nass ist und den Boden/Trails  in eine Rutschbahn verwandelt. 




Von unterwegs!


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Juni 2016)

*Jens*, erst mal gute Besserung und vielleicht klappt es am Sonntag und *Bennet* werde wieder fit.
*Henning* musste auch bei Dir herzlich lachen und wir sind ja hier unter uns, Frauen fahren glaube ich in Braunschweig kein MTB mehr und reiten lieber.


----------



## DownundA (21. Juni 2016)

Haha... Sehe ich auch gern... Meinte natürlich laufrunde... Scheiss Smartphone
Aber ne nette Läuferin... Anderes Thema


Wer Lust hat...


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Tomek13 (21. Juni 2016)

Hey
 also ich wäre morgen dabei also bei der mtb Runde....


----------



## Ottmar0815 (21. Juni 2016)

Dann sag ich mal 18 uhr treffen.
Für den Startpunkt bin ich offen.
Und aufs laufen muss ich verzichten...war gestern wandern im harz und hab muskekater an für mich völlig unbekannten Stellen

Ein anderes mal gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (21. Juni 2016)

Ich muss mich für morgen leider ausklinken.
Ist die letzte Woche vor meinem Sommerurlaub und der Schreibtisch weil nicht leerer werden.
Nächste Woche hab ich frei, da bin ich dabei ...


----------



## Tomek13 (21. Juni 2016)

Oke Ottmar Schlag du vor wo wir uns treffen... kenn mich nicht so aus in der Ecke


----------



## Magic-BS (21. Juni 2016)

Also morgen keine Mittwochsrunde, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe?!
Und das bei so gutem Wetter...


----------



## Tomek13 (21. Juni 2016)

Also ich wäre dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juni 2016)

Dirk, ich bin leider nicht in der Lage zu fahren, mein Rücken spackt voll rum!
Soll ich Euch eine Runde basteln?
Sebastian hat auch gefragt, ihr seid doch genug die radeln wollen.
Ich würde euch glatt die Runde von letzter Woche geben, die ist nicht so anstrengend
und hat wenig Schlamm
Lars und ich hatten unsern Spaß
Ich schreibe dazu noch ne Mail.
Treffpunkt für Euch um 18 Uhr am Steinbruch Parkplatz in Evessen.
Ihr Müsst Euch aber dazu melden, irgendwer mit Garmin wäre wichtig.....


----------



## Magic-BS (22. Juni 2016)

Also wenn Du mir die Tour schicken würdest, so wie das eine Mal wo ich vor weg bin, könnte ich versuchen die Tour zu guiden. 
Allerdings ohne Gewähr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juni 2016)

Ich schicke sie Dir, wird schon klappen!
Freue mich dass du einspringst

Also, Dirk springt ein 
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Steinbruch Parkplatz Evessen.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (22. Juni 2016)

Moin Jungs,

ich hab heut kurzfristig nen Termin beim Chirurgen bekommen - meine Kernsplin-Ergebnisse sind da.
Der Termin ist um 15 uhr 40. Kann sein das ich mich kurzfristig abmelden muss, kommt drauf an wie lang ich warten muss.
Oder besteht die Möglichkeit die Tour auf morgen zu verschieben?


----------



## Magic-BS (22. Juni 2016)

Also ich würde es gern bei heute belassen Ottmar
Wer kommt denn nun heute mit?


----------



## arne85 (22. Juni 2016)

Moin,

ich war im letzten Jahr ab und an mal dabei und würde mich heute auch gern anschließen.
Geht es denn an? 18 Uhr am Steinbruch in Evessen?

Gruß, Arne


----------



## Magic-BS (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Arne,
ja bisher steht der heutige Termin noch und der Ort stimmt auch. Bisher sind wir 2,5 Personen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Juni 2016)

*Dirk* und *Arne*, ich hoffe es klappt heute noch und dann viel Spaß . Ich werde hoffentlich nächsten Mittwoch wieder mein Fahrradtransporter haben, denn heute hätte ich bei meinem Golf 1, den Sitz ausbauen müssen und das Rad zerlegen müssen; da fahre ich wohl lieber Renner, denn das Wetter passt.


----------



## arne85 (22. Juni 2016)

Super, dann bis gleich!


----------



## Magic-BS (22. Juni 2016)

So Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück. ZDF gibt's später oder morgen.
Wir waren heute zu dritt, danke an Arne und Thomas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juni 2016)

Wie war es denn so?


----------



## Tomek13 (22. Juni 2016)

Hey ich fands richtig gut hat sehr Spass gemacht.... und danke Dirk und Arne das ihr Rücksicht auf mich genommen habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (23. Juni 2016)

So nun noch die versprochenen ZDF:
Wir sind 39,1 km gefahren, leider mit ein paar Abweichungen von der eigentlichen Strecke.
Höhenmeter waren 557 m und die durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit lag bei 16,1 km/h und gebraucht haben wir 2:43.
Jens die Strecke war gut zu fahren, einmal waren wir gezwungen zu schieben, da wir einen ich sag mal "interessanten" Streckenabschnitt erwischt hatten.
Thomas dran bleiben, sonst fahre ich auch immer im hinteren Viertel.
Ottmar auf Dich hatten wir bis 18:10 gewartet und parallel Mails und Forum gecheckt. Ich hoffe es ist alle okay bei Dir?!


----------



## Magic-BS (23. Juni 2016)

Ach und ganz ganz wichtig!
Danke Arne für das Feierabend Bier, selbstverständlich das gute alkoholfreie von Erdinger.
Ich fand das hat dem ganzen einen guten Abschluss gegeben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juni 2016)

Moin,
na dann bin ich ja zufrieden, wenn ihr Spaß hattet
Schieben, 39km, habt ihr euch verfahren?
Nächte Woche sicher wieder wie gewohnt mit mir


----------



## Magic-BS (23. Juni 2016)

Nicht wirklich verfahren hier und da die Abfahrt nicht rechtzeitig genommen bzw. parallel verlaufende Wege erwischt. Und der eine Teil war schlammig und es lägen dann auch noch Bäume quer. Ich kann Dir nachher ja mal die Aufzeichnung schicken.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (23. Juni 2016)

@Martin 

hab ich da Golf 1 gelesen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Juni 2016)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> hab ich da Golf 1 gelesen


Jepp. Mein Notfall- und Sommerauto aus erster Hand. War mal ein Autonarr, hab noch ein 356 A.


----------



## SteinkampBS (24. Juni 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild meines neu Zusammen gebautem Bike


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juni 2016)

Sportives Hardtail; sieht gut aus.
Foto am Pavillon am Spelmannsteich gemacht.


----------



## SteinkampBS (24. Juni 2016)

ja das ist der richtige platz zum bilder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juni 2016)

Schick schick
Hab ich auch sofort gesehen wo du das Bild gemacht hast. 
Braunschweiger Jungs


----------



## Ottmar0815 (24. Juni 2016)

SteinkampBS schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild meines neu Zusammen gebautem Bike



o.k. - will, nein , den muss ich haben, auch noch ein 2 Türer, ick werd verrückt.
Hab mir gerad nen Golf 2 GTI Edition Blue aus erster Hand gesichert den ich nu wieder aufbaue, da die 84 jährige Besutzerin  den als Alltagsauto gefharen ist und die ein oder andere Macke doch vorhanden ist.

Und den 356er  darf ich mir doch mal anschauen, oder????


----------



## Ottmar0815 (24. Juni 2016)

Das Bergamont sieht aber auch ma im stand schon echt schnell aus


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. Juni 2016)

Haha, kommen gleich die bitterbösen Kommentare,  Radforum und so.
Der 2er sieht doch top aus, unverbastelt, Schiebedach und kein Eurokennzeichen Wegen dem 356 könnte man dies sicher mal machen, ist aber halt auch nur ein Auto.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (24. Juni 2016)

nun gut, dann soll das jetzt auch das letzte zum Thema Auto sein...

Von wegen nur ein Auto, wär das nur ein Auto, hätt ich jetzt keine feuchte Hose

Wir quatschen beim nächsten Mal wenn wir uns sehen weiter


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. Juni 2016)

So, mal wieder ein Radthema und ggf. von Interesse. Ich war gestern in der VW Stadt zum Sommerfestival " Cirque Nouveau Mobile"; Akrobatik, Musik, Trapezkunst, Break-Dance und BMX. Die Jungs und Mädels haben dort das Zelt gerockt und war eine super Stimmung. Geht noch bis zum 31.7.Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo Martin, sehr coole Autos hast Du da und Ottmar, Glückwunsch das Du noch ein gutes Exemplar geschossen hast...


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juni 2016)

Danke *Torsten* . Ja früher hatte ich sehr viel Benzin im Blut und habe viele Sachen auf 2 und vier Rädern gemacht, was man heute vielleicht so nicht mehr machen könnte und ich habe es überlebt.

Dann melde ich mich hier mal kurz zurück. Die Resonanz war ja etwas zurückhaltend, dank an Udo für deine Begleitung. Die Strecke von knapp 50 km mit 340 Hm führte durch den Mascheroder - u. Lechlumer Holz, nach Fümmelse und Salzgitter Thiede. Die Trails waren vom Untergrund im Großen und Ganzen gut fahrbar, nur wenige schlammige Passagen, trotz der letzten starken Regenfälle; an sich überraschend. Leider war auf den Strecken z.T. sehr starker Windbruch, sehr oft absteigen von Nöten.
Allen ein schönes Fußballwochenende.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juni 2016)

Hi HI,

mein Rücken ist wieder ok, zumindest so, dass ich fahren kann.
Lars hat sich Hemkenrode als Startpunkt gewünscht.
Also Start am Freibad Parkplatz in Hemkenrode, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Die Runde hat 31km mit rund 700hm, davon ca. 14km Trails.
Ein 2km langer Abschnitt dürfte für alle neu sein, außer für mich natürlich
Also bis Mittwoch

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Ottmar0815 (28. Juni 2016)

Jawoll, bin ebenfalls am Start und bringe ein neues Gesicht mit - da der gute Mann jedoch erst wieder eingestiegen ist, bin ich nicht sicher ob er die kompletten 30 schafft. Ich hab ihn aber gestern schon mal durch diesen fiesen kleinen, kaum sichtbaren Trail durch den Steinbruch Destedt gejagt, und er hats unter einigem Fluchen und mehrfachen "you fucking crazy guy" Rufen tapfer durchgestanden und hatte dann doch ein Grinsen im Gesicht als wir wieder zu haus waren.

In diesem Sinne - bis morgen Männers


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2016)

*Matthias* habe mal wieder herzlich gelacht, bis eine Bereicherung für unser Forum und obwohl wir uns noch nicht kennen, passt Du zu uns; Jens ist ja auch voll begeistert. Am Sonntag mussten Udo und ich auch feststellen, dass die Vegetation explodiert ist; Brennessel gab es genug und wir haben sie gut angetestet, obwohl Udo da noch eine Nummer härter war als ich , da ich zu Beginn noch Arm- u. Beinlinge hatte und das Kribbeln ging durch die Handschuhe. Bei unseren Ausfahrten gehört das auch mal dazu und danach hat man wie dein Mitfahrer, das breite Lächeln im Gesicht und man hat was zu erzählen.
*Jens*, danke für dein Radtransport, sonst hätte ich morgen passen müssen, die machen mein Auto wohl komplett neu.


----------



## Ottmar0815 (28. Juni 2016)

Wo ist denn hier bloß der smiley zum rot werden-das mal ein echt liebes Feedback￼
Fühl mich aber auch perfekt aufgehoben bei euch-alle ergänzen sich einfach top-die Begeisterung ist ganz meinerseits

Und Martin, kennengelernt haben wir uns als ich das erste Mal von der roten Wiese mit euch gestartet bin und die Tour nach nem drittel mich übergebender Weise abbrechen musste


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juni 2016)

*Matthias*, stimmt, alter Mann; glaube Januar 2015, wo Du nur trocken meintest:" Hab mal kurz abgekotzt, kann weiter gehen."  Sehen uns morgen, mein Lacker hat sich gemeldet, der Radtransporter ist fertig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Juni 2016)

So muss das Männer
Immer wieder lustig und Otti is schon ne coole Tüte


----------



## madrunner (29. Juni 2016)

Moin moin,

melde mich auch zur Mittwochsrunde!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (29. Juni 2016)

Wenn Jens den Startpunkt nach mir richtet, bin ich natürlich auch mit am Start.

Wichtig heute:

Autan oder ähnliches gegen die Drecks-Zecken nicht vergessen!


----------



## Ottmar0815 (29. Juni 2016)

Bleibts beim Startpunkt hemkenrode?


----------



## coddatec (29. Juni 2016)

Ja


----------



## Ottmar0815 (29. Juni 2016)

Prost Jungs...ham wa uns verdient


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juni 2016)

Otti, Prost
Melde ich uns mal zurück!
12 Mann alle mit Grinsen zurück. 
Alle gut durchgehalten, hat mir richtig Bock gemacht. 
Sollten die angekündigten Tourdaten gewesen sein. 
Für Lars und mich etwas mehr. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. Juni 2016)

*Otti*, haben wir uns verdient , war wieder ein lustige Runde und danke für deine Bemerkung meiner Waden. *Jens* schöne Strecke, aber der neue Trail, war super und anstrengend, bei dem dauernden auf und ab, ging der Puls hoch. Alle Jungs gut drauf und *Arne*  hat richtig zugelegt, wenn ich denke, wo er im März 2014 am gleichen Startpunkt fast gestorben ist, super. Mirko und ich sind auch paar Meter in der Länge und Höhe versehentlich mehr gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2016)

Passiert im Eifer des Gefechts Martin
Du warst im Tunnel, Lars hat so laut Maaaartin gebrüllt, dass ich kurz Angst hatte


----------



## madrunner (30. Juni 2016)

Moin!
hat gestern wieder richtig Bock gebracht! Super Strecke, super Truppe!
Und besten Dank noch mal für den Support beim Kette reparieren. Habe mein Bordwerkzeug gleich mal um einen Kettennieter erweitert  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2016)

Normalerweise nietet Martin (1) mit den Fingern
Der ist aber nicht zurückgefahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Juni 2016)

Haha, musste die Kraft sparen, damit ich im Reitlingstal die Reifendecke schnell abziehen kann .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2016)

Wir hatten da so unsere Bedenken und Angst, dass du das Laufrad verbiegst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juli 2016)

Moin,

da mich hat eine Erkältung ausgebremst hat, werde ich am Mittwoch nicht fahren können.
Martin hat aber bereits eine Strecke gebastelt. Er wird euch über den Startpunkt und die
Steckendaten informieren.
Ich wünsche aber allen viel Spaß!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Otapi (4. Juli 2016)

Gute Besserung Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (4. Juli 2016)

Da Jens leider eine Erkältung erwischt hat, möchte ich für ihn am Mittwoch einspringen. Die Tour startet mal an einem neuen Startpunkt, ein wenig Abwechselung und damit mal eine andere Streckenzusammenstellung. Wir treffen uns diesmal am Parkplatz vor dem Reitlingstal bei Erkerode; Koordinaten nach Google Earth ( 52°12'19.59"N 10°43'7.19"E). Start wieder um 18 Uhr und die Strecke hat 29 km mit ca. 680 Hm.

Jens, dir gute Besserung und ich schicke Dir nochmal den Track.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Tomek13 (4. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (5. Juli 2016)

Jawoll ja - ich folge dem Ruf des weißen Adlers


----------



## rakiba (5. Juli 2016)

Denke morgen werde ich es auch mal wieder schaffen
Jens, Dir schnelle Genesung


----------



## Ottmar0815 (5. Juli 2016)

Janz jenau-werd schnell wieder gesund Bengel


----------



## Ottmar0815 (6. Juli 2016)

Moin Männers, aufgrund des Bauwahnsinns auf der A39 werde ich es wohl heut nicht schaffen. Werde dann gegen 7 in den Elm starten, vielleicht treffen wir ja dank Komissar zufall aufeinander, falls nicht sehen wir uns nächste Woche.

Lassts krachen


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. Juli 2016)

So, der Hilfssheriff meldet sich mal zurück . *Jens*, bei Kilometer 17,4, der Trail leider nicht mehr komplett fahrbar, hatte mich dort etwas verfranzt und die Orientierung verloren , wir sind den schon mal anderes rum gefahren, zu Beginn mit einem steilen Anstieg. Wir waren heute zu viert am Start, *Udo*, der sonst immer vorn dabei ist, musste leider etwas beißen, da er gestern schon einige Körner im Harz gelassen hat.
Die Strecke hatte 31 km mit ca. 735 Hm, 18 km Trailanteil. Die Trails waren gut fahrbar und nur stellenweise sehr schlammig. Dank an meine Mitstreiter und ich hoffe die Vertretungstour hat gefallen.
*Otti* wir haben uns leider nicht getroffen, sind aber auch paar Schleichwege gefahren , bis nächsten Mittwoch. *Dirk* von dir kam keine Rückmeldung. Dem Krankenlager gute Besserung und spätestens am nächsten Mittwoch wieder mit Jens.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2016)

Super Martin, den Schlamm hatte ich schon auf dem Bildschirm gesehen
Gehört aber nun mal auch zum Elm dazu, außerdem ist Sommer!
Da ist der Schlamm warm
Husten und Nase sind am abklingen, Sport lasse ich aber besser noch
Ob das am Sonntag schon klappt werden wir sehen, wenn dann kurzfristig.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## DownundA (7. Juli 2016)

Moin Sportsfreunde,

Arne und meine Wenigkeit wollten gestern mit Euch starten.  Waren leider am falschen Treffpunkt
Haben Reitlingstal gelesen und waren am Lokal!!! 
Ihr kennt ja meine Orientierung. 
Naja, haben trotzdem nen schöne Runde gemacht... 

Gruß Henning 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## Tomek13 (7. Juli 2016)

Hey 
Gestern war schon ne geile strecke... merke das heut auch ein wenig in den Beine . Leider kann ich nächsten Mittwoch nicht aber den danach bin ich definitiv wieder dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juli 2016)

DownundA schrieb:


> Moin Sportsfreunde,
> 
> Arne und meine Wenigkeit wollten gestern mit Euch starten.  Waren leider am falschen Treffpunkt
> Haben Reitlingstal gelesen und waren am Lokal!!!
> ...


Das ist ja das schöne bei dir......
Komm halt nächste Woche wieder mit, dann bin ich auch wieder da


----------



## Magic-BS (7. Juli 2016)

Hey Martin, eigentlich hättest Du am Dienstag ne Email im Postkasten haben müssen.
Mich hatte es Montagnacht mit Magen und Darm so richtig zerlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (7. Juli 2016)

*Dirk* hast recht, habe ich übersehen. Ich hoffe es geht wieder besser und dann halt nächsten Mittwoch.
*Arne* und *Henning*, schade dass wir uns verpasst haben, hätte ich noch zwei mehr quälen können , sehen uns dann auch nächsten Mittwoch.
*Thomas*, ja das ging gestern etwas in die Beine , zweimal Eilumer Höhe hintereinander, dann meine kleinen Nebenwege und als Abschluß diese schöne Rampe. Wir sehen uns , dann übernächsten Mittwoch.
*Jens* schön, dass man schon etwas Licht am Ende des Tunnels sieht; bis nachher zum Fussi.


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juli 2016)

Ruhig hier. Am sonnigen und warmen Wochenende nichts mit dem Rad unternommen. Ich war gestern mit dem Rennrad über viele Nebenstrassen und aspaltierten Feldwegen Richtung Innerste bei Derneburg. Die Strecke hatte 130 km bei leicht welliger Topograhie; Rückfahrt trotz z.T. Rückenwind war schon bei bis zu 34 Grad anstrengend.



 


 

*Jens* geht es dir wieder besser und liegt Mittwoch was an.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juli 2016)

Top Martin
Wir fahren kurzfristig bis Sonntag an die Ostsee nach Zingst, melde mich also ab
Mittwoch müsst ihr euch selbst organisieren


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juli 2016)

*Jens*, dir und deiner Familie viel Spaß im Kurzurlaub und ich hoffe das Wetter passt.

Wie ist denn die Interessenlage für Mittwoch, das Wetter scheint ja etwas unbeständig zu werden. Eine Strecke könnte ich bauen.


----------



## Hatchet666 (11. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen. Im Elm gibt es wieder ein Rennen. Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant. 


18. MTB-Cup MTV Schöningen 21.08.2016

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=805396&share_fid=6007&share_type=t


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (11. Juli 2016)

Ich würde am Mittwoch dabei sein.
Ab Mittwoch Nachmittag nimmt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit wieder ab.


----------



## coddatec (11. Juli 2016)

Kann mir aber auch noch eine Runde mit dem Renner ab BS vorstellen, falls die Resonanz nicht reicht...


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. Juli 2016)

*Lars* super; warten wir mal bis morgen, würde auch gern mit dir RR fahren, eine Strecke könnte ich beisteuern.


----------



## Magic-BS (12. Juli 2016)

Nach dem Wetter hatte ich noch gar nicht geschaut.
Also wenn es nicht zu stark schüttet bin ich dabei. 
Wenn ihr zwei aber lieber mit dem RR fahren wollt, ist das okay dann dreh ich hier ne kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (12. Juli 2016)

Ok *Dirk* und *Lars* ist ja MTB Mittwochsrunde, also cruisen wir durch den Elm. Mal wieder ein neuer Startpunkt; Diana Ruh 52°14'54.03"N  10°45'16.12"E. Die Strecke hat 32 km mit ca. 750 Hm. Bis morgen um 18 Uhr.


----------



## rakiba (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo, so wie es bisher aussieht, bin ich dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. Juli 2016)

Melde sich der Hilfsguide zur später Stunde zurück. Wir waren heute zu fünft; danke für eure Begleitung und hoffe die Strecke hat gefallen, außer der kurze neue Trailabschnitt mit Baumhindernis wo Lars seine Kette abgesprungen ist. Die Regengüsse im Elm waren wohl partiell, denn z.T. waren die Trail knochentrocken oder gut schlammig, aber noch gut zu fahren. Die Strecke hatte 32 km mit ca. 750 Hm und es waren alle Downhilltrails des Nordwest Elm mit eingebunden, leider hatten wir auf den letzten 3 Kilometer noch Nässe von oben. Ich hoffe, Lars und Markus , ihr seit noch gut nach Hause gekommen.Bis nächsten Mittwoch, dann wieder unter Jens seiner Regie.


----------



## coddatec (13. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gut zurück gekommen, aber auch noch gut nass geworden.
Bei mit waren's 76 km und ca. 900hm. Die letzten 15min im strömenden Regen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juli 2016)

Hört sich doch gut an Martin
Müssen wir mal ein Sägeeinsatz einstreuen.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (14. Juli 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Müssen wir mal ein Sägeeinsatz einstreuen.....


Jepp, sollten wir mal machen . Habe viele Baumhindernisse dokumentiert. In einer Sägetour mal alle verknüpfen und entfernen,, da einige auch in Downhillpassagen liegen und dies ärgert schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (14. Juli 2016)

... ich hatte zu hause 48.5 km auf der uhr.

die strecke war echt super.

und meine regenjacke ist auch klasse wie ich gestern auf dem heimweg feststellen durfte ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2016)

So meine Mitfahrer habe schon bischen vorbereitet für morgen. *Jungs* wo ist das im Elm, da sah es heute noch so aus.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2016)

Das war ja ein super Ratespiel. Schreibe als Untertitel die Lage der Bilder. So sieht es jetzt aus, freie Fahrt im Downhill.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2016)

Also zwei erkenne ich, aber du warst ja so frei gleich erklärend zu schreiben wo das ist


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2016)

Ja, super; Rätsel mit Lösung. Ich fass es nicht. Jens, trotz der schlechten Bildqualität weiß unser Elmkenner wo das ist . Gute Heimfahrt und dann Mittwoch wieder mit dem richtigen Elmguide.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Juli 2016)

Danke, Ostelm ist angesagt.
Waren wir länger nicht und vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch n Bier.


----------



## Oberhutzel (16. Juli 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> schaffen wir ja noch n Bier


Tour vielleicht etwas kürzer und Wirt vom Watzumerhäuschen fragen, ob er für Radler mal länger macht.


----------



## Magic-BS (17. Juli 2016)

Das nenne ich mal eine gute Idee, da bin ich sofort dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (17. Juli 2016)

*Dirk*, die Öffnungszeiten sind von 11-21 Uhr, und nach Absprache gern länger.

Unsere MTB-Tour ist leider ins Wasser befallen, denn bei den Regenfällen am Morgen, wäre Elm kein Spaß geworden. Am Nachmittag konnte man aber nochmal super mit dem Renner durchstarten . Ich hoffe Mittwoch ist der Elm etwas abgetrocknet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juli 2016)

Hi Hi,

bestes Wetter morgen für die Mittwochsrunde.
Ostelm steht auf dem Zettel, in etwas anderer Zusammenstellung.
36km mit 550hm, wie immer mit vielen Trails.
Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen.
Steckt euch mal 5 Euro ein, wenn wir es schaffen und der Wirt vom
Watzumer Häuschen uns ein Bier verkauft, würde ich gerne mit allen
ein Bierchen trinken.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (19. Juli 2016)

Bin am Start


----------



## jojo46 (19. Juli 2016)

passe, mein Gerät braucht neues Tretlager


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juli 2016)

Schade Eugen, Du hast wohl zu starke Beine bekommen.....


----------



## Magic-BS (19. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei....


----------



## rakiba (19. Juli 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Juli 2016)

Bin natürlich auch am Start. Das  wird bei der Wärme richtig schmecken.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juli 2016)

Moin,

mal etwas später die Rückmeldung...
Wir waren gestern zu 11 unterwegs auf eine sehr trailigen Runde.
Immer wieder schön der östliche Teil vom Elm.
Leider sind diesmal nicht alle heile durchgekommen.
Martin hat es abgesattelt und er hat sich verletzt, nicht schwer aber
doch mit Aua
Wir haben die Runde dann um 2km eingekürzt und sind insgesamt 34km
mit rund 550hm geradelt.
Danke an Dirk für die Runde Bier zum Schluss, macht immwer wieder Spaß
mit euch zu radeln, eine wirklich tolle Truppe

LG u nd gute Bessung an Martin,
Jens


----------



## rakiba (21. Juli 2016)

Die Tour war, wie alle Touren mit der Truppe, wieder super
Leider überschattet durch den heftigen Sturz von Martin, wünsche Martin alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung.
Vielen Dank an Dirk für die Runde


----------



## ThomasBS (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo aus Köln nach Braunschweig. Gestern habe ich es endlich geschafft mit der MTB Truppe eine Tour zu fahren. Wir starteten am Strandcafe der Kohlfuhrter Brücke und dann ging es gleich hoch in den Wald. Es war alles dabei. Steile Serpentinen rauf und runter, Singletrails, kleine Bachdurchfahrten, steile und lange Aufstiege, schnelle Abfahrten, verblocktes Gelände. Wir fuhren 40km und machten 900hm dabei. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Fährt jemand von euch in Schöningen mit? Ich überlege dieses Jahr wieder teilzunehmen, da ich wohl eh zu dem Zeitpunkt in der Heimat sein werde. 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juli 2016)

Moin,

für Mittwoch habe ich uns wie gewohnt eine Runde gebastelt.
Treffpunkt auf dem Tetzelstein Parkplatz, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Die Strecke hat 29km mit rund 600hm.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir in der Gaststätte eine Kaltschale bekommen
Ich freue mich auf Euch.

Gruß
Jens

@ Thomas
Schön, dass du Anschluss gefunden hast
Das Rennen werde ich nicht mitfahren, nicht so mein Ding.
Bennet wird bestimmt versuchen sich zu verbessern….
Dir alles Gute.

LG
Jens


----------



## ThomasBS (25. Juli 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> Schön, dass du Anschluss gefunden hast


Ist schon ein lustige Gruppe. Bisher kenne ich nur 7 davon. Die Tochter vom Guide ist schätzungweise 18, fährt ein Klein Hardtail und der älteste ist mMn 60+ und fährt trotz Behindertenausweis mit einem Haibike Pedelec mit. Großer Respekt. Berg hoch hörte ich oft das Surren vom E-Motor, was mich noch mehr antrieb. 
Leider kann man die Truppe nicht mit euch vergleichen. Der durchgehende Fluss beim Fahren fehlt. Und sie haben einen hohen Drang nach Downhill, was nicht meins ist. Ich will lange und technische Touren fahren und der Reifen soll Kontakt zum Boden haben. Ich werde es weiter beobachten. 
Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß im Elm. Trinkt ein Pils für mich mit. Ich hatte eben zum Abendbrot ein isotonisches Kölsch.


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juli 2016)

*Thomas*, schön von dir zu hören und Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Dein neues Revier hört sich ja interessant an und vom Höhenniveau wohl ähnlich wie der Elm, denn bei 40 km MTB im Elm hat man auch ca. 900 Hm in den Beinen. Die Altersstruktur deiner neuen Gruppe ist ja auch unserer fast gleich, bei plus 60 müssen wir noch dran arbeiten. Wie kann man mit einem Pedelec Downhill fahren und bei über 60, Hut ab.

So letzten Mittwoch hat es mich zerrissen  und schon heftig; zu spät erkannt, dass es rechts in den Trail gehen sollte, seit heute, wieder im eigenem Bett; neunte Rippe an und 5 gebrochen und die auch, wie ein Pneumothorax erst am zweiten Tag von den Ärzten erkannt, da ich selbst auf eine Einweisung gedrungen habe, gutes Körpergefühl gehabt. Jetzt aber alles wieder i.O.; Bluterguss austrainieren auf der Rolle und dann erstmal locher RR, um anknüpfen zu können an letzten Mittwoch.

*Jens*, Mittwoch leider nicht dabei. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Juli 2016)

Martin an dieser Stelle nochmal alles Gute


----------



## marlinde (26. Juli 2016)

martin gute besserung !!!


----------



## Magic-BS (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Jens, bin am Mittwoch dabei.

Hey Martin, da hat es Dich ja doch ordentlich erwischt, Dir eine gute Besserung und bis hoffentlich bald mit bester Gesundheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (26. Juli 2016)

Martin, gute Besserung.


----------



## Otapi (26. Juli 2016)

Bin morgen auch dabei 
Gute Besserung Martin


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. Juli 2016)

Danke für eure Genesungswünschen , dann sieht man gleich Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Felge neu eingespeicht, hatte noch eine und Rad ist wieder startbereit; muss ja leider noch ein wenig warten. Ach so, für die Helmmuffel , das wäre es wohl für mich am Mittwoch gewesen, der war gerissen und ich hatte keine Gehirnerschütterung; heute einen neuen bestellt, UVEX race 1.
Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour . *Jens*, danke für den Track, hast wieder was nettes gezaubert, obwohl ich die Rampe zum Eilumer Horn nicht liebe, aber diesmal kann ich auf dem Sofa sitzen und ihr müsst da beißen.


----------



## marlinde (26. Juli 2016)

kann morgen leider nur unter vorbehalt zusagen.
bin eben mit meinem motorrad liegen geblieben - batterie platt 

wenn ich es morgen bis nachmittags wieder einsammeln kann, dann bin ich um 18 uhr am tezelstein ...


----------



## DownundA (27. Juli 2016)

Moin in die Runde,

War heute morgen schon mit meinen Jungs um Erkerode im Wald unterwegs... Es ist alles sehr zerbombt und matschig. Matsch...! Mann liebt ihn oder man hasst ihn. 

Klinke mich heute aus, obwohl ich verdammt viel Laune hätte. Werde ne runde laufen... 

Gruß 

Henning 


Von unterwegs!


----------



## coddatec (27. Juli 2016)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## marlinde (27. Juli 2016)

sorry, ich bin heute nicht dabei

habe gerade 250 kg motorrad bei 30 grad 8 kilometer weit durch die gegend geschoben, bin mit training für heute echt durch ...


----------



## Prilan (27. Juli 2016)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (27. Juli 2016)

marlinde schrieb:


> sorry, ich bin heute nicht dabei
> 
> habe gerade 250 kg motorrad bei 30 grad 8 kilometer weit durch die gegend geschoben, bin mit training für heute echt durch ...


Boah, wo hast denn Du die 30° gefunden???
Hier in BS sind's gerade mal knapp 24°


----------



## marlinde (27. Juli 2016)

ok strecke im umkreis königslutter. da war das was mein analoges ölthermometer drauf hatte, auf 2 grad genau zeigt das sicher nicht an.
ist aber auch egal. gefühlt waren es sowieso eher 45 grad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juli 2016)

So kurz die Mittwochsrunde zurückgemeldet!
Wir waren zu 10, dafür nochmal danke Männer, echt super
Die Runde war trotz sulzigem Boden gut zu fahren und hat mir großen Spaß gemacht.
Wie angekündigt 29km mit 580hm, alle super durchgekommen
Zum Schluss hatten wir dann auch unser Bierchen am Tetzelstein, sehr geil

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (28. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank an Jens für die tolle Strecke
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.  Das Bier war genau das richtige danach


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. August 2016)

Hi Hi,

leider kein Sommer in Sicht….
Standardrunde mit wenig Schlamm ist angesagt.
32km mit 500hm Treffpunkt wieder am Tetzelstein um 18 Uhr.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. August 2016)

So, kurze Rückmeldung.
5 BS Löwen haben Wetter und Schlamm getrotzt, danke Männer
Wir hatten aber Glück, kaum Regen und meine "wenig Schlamm" Runde ist wirklich gut zu fahren.
Alles gut geklappt, waren auch nicht langsam
Nächste Woche hoffentlich mit besserem Wetter!

LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. August 2016)

Moin Jens, bin nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei! Bist du allein gefahren oder sind deine Begleiter noch nicht zurück? 
Allen ein schönes Wochenende bis demnächst


----------



## MTBFrischling (4. August 2016)

Tach zusammen,
war wieder ne geile Runde- und fast keinen Schlamm und Brenesseln
Bis nächste Woche , dann mit Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> ...fast keinen Schlamm und Brenesseln


Pussy
Danke aber für die Blumen


----------



## MTBFrischling (5. August 2016)

Pierre, schön das du am nächsten Mittwoch dabei bist....dann bin ich nur Vorletzter


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Pierre, schön das du am nächsten Mittwoch dabei bist....dann bin ich nur Vorletzter


...
Der Dicke is schon eher gut drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (5. August 2016)

Pierre macht doch immer den "Besenwagen" und sammelt solche wie mich ein....das ist der einzige Grund warum er hinter mir ist


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2016)

Ach so


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. August 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Pierre macht doch immer den "Besenwagen" und sammelt solche wie mich ein....das ist der einzige Grund warum er hinter mir ist


Aber mit dem neuen Bike solltest du doch vorne dabei sein! Ne starre Gabel schluckt doch nicht so viel Energie


----------



## MTBFrischling (5. August 2016)

ne starre Gabel reicht bei mir nicht....ein e-Motor würde das Problem lösen


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. August 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Pierre macht doch immer den "Besenwagen" und sammelt solche wie mich ein


*Maik*, ich glaube, ich werde wohl erstmal den Schließenden machen, wenn ich wieder dazustossen werde.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. August 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> ne starre Gabel reicht bei mir nicht....ein e-Motor würde das Problem lösen



Ach Quatsch so schlecht kannst du gar nicht geworden sein! Oder bist du die ganze Zeit nicht gefahren? 
Sehen uns Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. August 2016)

@Oberhutzel 
Schließender zu sein muss man aber auch können


----------



## MTBFrischling (6. August 2016)

Martin, eine gebrochene Rippe reicht wohl nicht um dich ans Ende zu werfen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. August 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Martin, eine gebrochene Rippe reicht wohl nicht um dich ans Ende zu werfen


An der Böschung ist mehr kaputtgegangen
Martin ist schon wirklich ein zäher Hund


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2016)

, danke Jungs, geht ja auch langsam aufwärts, das Hämatom von mehr als Handfläche ist fast weg und nur die 9te Rippe zickt noch rum.


MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Martin, eine gebrochene Rippe reicht wohl nicht um dich ans Ende zu werfen


*Maik*, ich arbeite daran, war ja nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt gleich auf der Rolle und wenn dieses ...eiß Wetter nicht wäre seit heute auf dem Renner.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. August 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> , danke Jungs, geht ja auch langsam aufwärts, das Hämatom von mehr als Handfläche ist fast weg und nur die 9te Rippe zickt noch rum.
> 
> *Maik*, ich arbeite daran, war ja nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt gleich auf der Rolle und wenn dieses ...eiß Wetter nicht wäre seit heute auf dem Renner.


Natürlich mit mir


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. August 2016)

Jepp. *Jens* schade dass es heute Morgen nicht geklappt hat, wegen des Wetters. Ich bin heute Mittag nochmal kurz gefahren, habe aber wegen der dunklen Wolken abgekürzt, um nichts zu riskieren. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen RR-Tour.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2016)

Moin,

Treffpunkt für die Mittwochsrunde ist der Parkplatz Lutterspring, um 18 Uhr.
Strecke muss ich noch basteln.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. August 2016)

Ich schau mal rum


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2016)

Sind wir schon zwei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. August 2016)

Freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## MTBFrischling (10. August 2016)

Moin zusammen,
bin auch dabei


----------



## arne85 (10. August 2016)

Moin, ich würd mich dann heute auch mal wieder blicken lassen..!


----------



## Prilan (10. August 2016)

Mache auch mit. .....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek13 (10. August 2016)

Schaffe es heut leider nicht


----------



## arne85 (10. August 2016)

So, jetzt muss ich leider doch absagen. bin noch auf der Arbeit...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. August 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde.
Wir waren zu 8, alle prima durchgekommen
Danke Männer
Sehr trailige Runde, hat wieder echt Bock gemacht. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. August 2016)

Moin, noch großen DANK an Jens für die nette Tour! Bin nächsten Mittwoch bestimmt wieder dabei

Bis dahin verletzungsfreie Fahrt


----------



## MTBFrischling (11. August 2016)

Kann mich Pierre nur anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (11. August 2016)

ja sehr schöne tour - vielen dank ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. August 2016)

Hi Hi,

Martin ist ja noch außer Gefecht  und da das Wetter besser werden soll würde ich am Sonntag eine Tour anbieten wollen.
Nicht wie üblich im BS Umland, das ist Martis Revier, sondern im Elm.
Treffpunkt ist der Marktplatz / Parkplatz vor Penny (Bahnhofstr. 19A) in 38173 Sickte, wie immer um 9 Uhr.
Eine Strecke baue ich noch, sie wird aber um 50km mit 600-700hm haben.
Bitte zusagen!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## coddatec (12. August 2016)

Kann noch nicht 100%ig zusagen, versuche aber dabei zu sein.


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. August 2016)

*Jens*, danke für deine Begleitung heute; lief ganz gut und bin zuversichtlich in zwei Wochen für den Alpencross ausreichend fit zu sein. Euch viel Spaß morgen, werden nochmal mit dem Renner durchstarten, ggf. nächsten Mittwoch mal MTB antesten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. August 2016)

Martin, Ostelm für Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. August 2016)

Danke Jens! Nette Runde tolle Stimmung und alle top fit! Am Ende hatte ich 72km und mächtig Gegenwind. Sehen uns wahrscheinlich Mittwoch 
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2016)

Danke, war wie immer schön.


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. August 2016)

*Jens*, gar keine Rückmeldung vom Sonntag; Wetter hat ja gepasst . Wieviel am Start und was wurde abgespult. Ich war gestern nochmal mit dem Renner Richtung Norden unterwegs, 67 km mit 250 Hm, um mal wieder eine interssante Strecke für uns zusammenzustellen, schöne Wege dabei mit bestem Aspalt ohne Autos.



 

Mittwoch muss ich leider absagen; habe ein wichtigen Termin vergessen. Wir sehen uns morgen zur AX-Besprechung.


----------



## stiggi (15. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es bei uns in der Gegend auch MTB-Classic Biker (Anfang 90'iger Jahre Bikes), die Interesse hätten, mal die eine oder andere Runde mit Gleichgesinnten in der Braunschweiger Umgebung zu unternehmen? Nicht unbedingt unter race-Bedingungen, sondern locker und auch mal flott???

Ich bin regelmäßig unterwegs, im Jahr ca. 4-5 Tausend KM und würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. August 2016)

Martin, freue mich schon auf die neue Strecke
Sonntag war nur der harte Kern am Start 
Wir sind 54km mit knapp 1000hm geradelt, schön wie immer und viel gelacht.
Bis nachher

@ Stiggi/Thomas
Unsere Runden sind mit jedem MTB fahrbar, bist herzlich willkommen.
Die Art oder das Alter der Räder spielt doch keine Rolle


----------



## Magic-BS (16. August 2016)

Soo zurück aus dem Urlaub und ich sag schon mal für Mittwoch zu, auch wenn es noch keine Abfrage gegeben hat.
Freu mich auf die morgige Runde.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## coddatec (16. August 2016)

@stiggi Ich habe ein 94er Barracuda, was original mal so aussah:




Ist aber nurnoch der Rahmen original, der Rest wurde im Laufe der Zeit aktualisiert mit Teilen der mittleren 90er bis Anfang 2000er.

Auch wenn das Foto schon fast 10 Jahre alt ist, das Bike sieht noch fast genauso aus...




Fahre das aber nur noch sehr sporadisch, eigentlich nur dann, wenn mein anderes Bike gerade nicht einsatzbereit ist (wie z.B. am letzten Sonntag auf der Tour, die Jens geplant hatte).

Komm einfach mal bei uns mit, und Du wirst sehen, ob es passt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. August 2016)

Moin,


Mittwoch wie immer um 18 Uhr, diesmal am Parkplatz Amplebener Berg, oberhalb (nördlich) von Ampleben.
Siehe Screenshots!!
Ich habe uns 34km mit 500hm zusammengeklickt.
Wetter wird gut, ich freue mich auf Euch!

LG
Jens

 

Dirk, Zusage vor der Ankündigung, top

Lars, old School


----------



## marlinde (16. August 2016)

... das ist der kleine parkplatz in der nähe der eilnumer rampe oder?
ich bin dann dabei ...


----------



## MTBFrischling (17. August 2016)

Tach, bin auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2016)

Kurz die Mittwochsrunde zurückgemeldet, alle gut durchgekommen.
Wir waren zu 7. 
Danke Jungs, alle gut fit unterwegs auf trocken Trails, bei Traumwetter
Macht richtig Laune
Strecke wie angekündigt.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (17. August 2016)

Jep war eine gute und schnelle Runde. Danke Jens!

Merker: Zukünftig sollte jeder nen 5 dabei haben


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. August 2016)

Jens gemütliche trockene Runde! Sehr nett! 

@Magic-BS sorry nochmal hätte da Dirk gestanden hätte ich gleich ein Gesicht gehabt!

Hab ab jetzt auch immer einen Fünfer am Mann


----------



## MTBFrischling (18. August 2016)

Lockere, nette Runde gestern super Wetter, tolle Strecke, nette Truppe Danke


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2016)

... wird Zeit, dass ich wieder dazustoße , denn der Werkstattwagen hat auch immer Bares in der Satteltasche. Pierre, es ist schön, dass unser Jungvolk schon vergesslIcher ist als wir alten Säcke. Dirk ich kenne dich, obwohl ich seit einem Monat nicht am Start war..


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> ... wird Zeit, dass ich wieder dazustoße , denn der Werkstattwagen hat auch immer Bares in der Satteltasche. Pierre, es ist schön, dass unser Jungvolk schon vergesslIcher ist als wir alten Säcke. Dirk ich kenne dich, obwohl ich seit einem Monat nicht am Start war..



Martin, das Wetter hat gepasst, das Watzumer Häuschen hatte auf und keiner außer mir hat Kohle mit
Martin, Du fehlst mit


----------



## Luisfigo (18. August 2016)

Das wird ja immer schöner 
Touren anbieten und kein Getränk inklusive


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> keiner außer mir hat Kohle mit


; nur Bares ist Wahres, man kann leider nicht überall mit dem Handy bezahlen. Nächsten Mittwoch am Start, mein Fully nochmal testen ob es geradeaus fährt, nach der Welle.



Luisfigo schrieb:


> Touren anbieten und kein Getränk inklusive


; ; *Adolfo*, da musst Du wohl mal einen ausgeben, so oft wie Du dabei bist. Hast das Radfahren mittlerweile verlernt und fährst mit Stützrädern.


----------



## Luisfigo (18. August 2016)

Ja habe diese Saison viel Pech gehabt  man wird nicht jünger


----------



## MTBFrischling (18. August 2016)

Adolfo alter Junge, 
ich hoffe du hast keinen Männerschnupfen? Damit ist nicht zu spaßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2016)

Martin, freu mich auf Dich. 
Wer is dieser Luisscheißdiewandan


----------



## Luisfigo (18. August 2016)

ganz heftiger MännerschnupfenUnd noch Fsi Fieber


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. August 2016)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ja habe diese Saison viel Pech gehabt  man wird nicht jünger


Pech oder Unlust?


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. August 2016)

*Jens*, freue mich auch auf die Alpenwoche und hoffentlich bei bestem Wetter.
*Maik*, da hast Du Recht, Männerschnupfen und das bei einem Südländer, bedarf Intensivpflege, wenn nicht sogar stationäre Betreuung.
oder 


MTB_BS schrieb:


> Pech oder Unlust?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. August 2016)

Wetter sieht bis jetzt top aus. 
Mittwoch Ostelm


----------



## MTBFrischling (19. August 2016)

Portugiesischer Europameisterschnupfen - geht erst beim nächsten Titel wieder weg. Also wird es sehr lange dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2016)

Ach so. Armer Adolfo, dann wird der Schnupfen wohl für immer bleiben.  Ohne Ronaldo wird das wohl nichts mehr mit dem Europatitel.


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2016)

... oder zählt der deutsche auch.
, dann besteht noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Luisfigo (19. August 2016)

Sehr witzig  nächste Woche steige ich wieder voll ein  eventuell


----------



## Stoni (19. August 2016)

Moin,
wer ist denn am Sonntag in Schöningen mit dabei?

http://www.mtb-im-elm.de/

Man sieht sich!

GRuss
Dirk


----------



## Luisfigo (19. August 2016)

Hi Dirk 

Ich bin nächstes Jahr dabei  ich glaube Bennet ist von uns am Start


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. August 2016)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Hi Dirk
> 
> Ich bin nächstes Jahr dabei  ich glaube Bennet ist von uns am Start



Top Adi
Ich nehme Dich beim Wort und werde an der Strecke sein um Dich anzufeuern!

War heute nochmal vorm AX auf dem Brocken.
3x 
Erste Mal von Ilsenburg, 2te Mal über den Kolonnenweg (gute Rampe) und das 3te Mal von Schierke!
Müssen wir mal zusammen machen, hat voll Bock gemacht


----------



## MTBFrischling (20. August 2016)

Jens, du machst mir Angst!
3x aufn Brocken
Respekt! Danach würde ich 3 Tage im Regenerationsbecken liegen müssen


----------



## Oberhutzel (20. August 2016)

*Maik*, da gebe ich dir Recht; *Jens* ist zur Zeit gut drauf. Da werde ich wohl mit *Eugen* den Schließenden machen, obwohl ich versuche mein Trainingrückstand aufzuholen. Die letzten Tage im Elm gewesen und mit der Heldenkurbel Ampleben hoch; ging schon in die Beine. Die nächsten Tage nochmal paar Höhenmeter und Kette rechts abreißen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. August 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Maik*, da gebe ich dir Recht; *Jens* ist zur Zeit gut drauf. Da werde ich wohl mit *Eugen* den Schließenden machen, obwohl ich versuche mein Trainingrückstand aufzuholen. Die letzten Tage im Elm gewesen und mit der Heldenkurbel Ampleben hoch; ging schon in die Beine. Die nächsten Tage nochmal paar Höhenmeter und Kette rechts abreißen.



Ich war sehr langsam unterwegs, so wie ich mir das beim AX auch vorstelle.
Das hat mit unserm Tempo auf den Mittwochsrunden nix zu tun!
Von Scharfenstein aus ist es allerdings schon ein Brett, da trennt sich die Spreu von Weizen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. August 2016)

Moin,

kurz die Mittwochsrunde angemeldt.
Ostelmrunde Männer, 30km 500hm schöne Trails!
Treffpunkt Watzumer Häuschen 18 Uhr.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakiba (22. August 2016)

Urlaub ist vorbei, da komme ich doch glatt wieder mit


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. August 2016)

*Jens*, bin am Start , nach fünf Wochen Zwangspause MTB . Ich war aber nicht ganz untätig die Tage, damit ich nicht zu doll bremse, immerhin 800 Kilometer wie in den Beinen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. August 2016)

Ich bremse Martin
Es wird definitiv eine easy Runde vorm AX


----------



## MTBFrischling (22. August 2016)

Ich schau auch rum....


----------



## Tomek13 (22. August 2016)

Bin da wie immer... Nur diesmal angemeldet


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. August 2016)

Top Männer!!
Tomek hat dazugelernt und ist mittlerweile ne echte Bank


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. August 2016)

Schau auch vorbei


----------



## Tomek13 (23. August 2016)

Wetter soll auch top werden


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. August 2016)

Kurz Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde.
Wir waren zu acht auf der Ostelmrunde, danke Jungs.
Ruhiges Tempo wie angekündigt, bei super Bedingungen. 
Nächste Woche kann ich nicht, da wir über die Alpen radeln.
Bennet müsste einspringen.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (24. August 2016)

*Jens*, Ostelm war wieder super  und überwiegend trocken, ausser die Passage ab Kilometer 11, bei Nässe nicht fahrbar. Ganz langsam waren wir aber nicht unterwegs, immerhin über 15er Schnitt, aber Rippen und Lungenflügel haben sich nicht gemeldet, also AX werden wir gemeinsam meistern und das Wetter scheint ja zu passen. Bis Samstag.


----------



## MTBFrischling (25. August 2016)

Top,top,top Runde staubtrocken, schöne trails- einfach nur gut Vielen Dank. Euch viel Spaß beim AX


----------



## rakiba (25. August 2016)

Kann mich nur anschließen, 
"T O P" Runde, der meiste Anteil trocken und sehr gut fahrbar, Tempo war ruhig, wie angekündigt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2016)

Wetter nochmal zum RR fahren mit Frau genutzt . Regenerationstraining.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. August 2016)

"Regenerationspuls" erinnert mich an unseren ersten AX! 
Jens nette Runde gestern echt locker vom Hocker

Euch ne schöne (verregnete) Woche! Passt auf euch auf


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2016)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> "Regenerationspuls" erinnert mich an unseren ersten AX!


HaHa, sag nur *Norbert*.
Danke für die Wetterwünsche. Jens wir sind von Freunden umgeben. Viel Spaß euch am Wochenende und verfahrt euch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. August 2016)

Martin, die Regenwünsche lasse ich mal unkommentiert....
Wenn der Dicke den Guide spielt, dann verfahren die sich ganz sicher und Adi fährt nicht wie geplant 33km, sondern 50.....


----------



## Oberhutzel (25. August 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wenn der Dicke den Guide spielt, dann verfahren die sich ganz sicher und Adi fährt nicht wie geplant 33km, sondern 50.....


Dazu wird es wohl kommen , aber da wird das FSi von Adolfo schneller eingefahren.


----------



## Tomek13 (25. August 2016)

Wünsche euch bei der AX viel Spass bei super wetter  ach dann wird die mittwochsrunde etwas länger aber dann gerne auch paar hm mehr


----------



## Magic-BS (26. August 2016)

Wer ist denn der Dicke? 
Man gut das ich mein Navi dabei habe, da werden wir uns schon nicht verfahren! 

Euch viel Spaß beim AX und kommt gesund und munter wieder...damit wir dann wieder spannende Mittwochsrunden haben


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. August 2016)

Danke Dirk
Der Dicke ist Pierre


----------



## Oberhutzel (26. August 2016)

Danke Jungs, mal sehen ob alles läuft; auch mein Erstlingswerk. *Dirk* ich hoffe wir bleiben im Sattel und können übernächsten Mittwoch und natürlich wieder jeden zweiten Sonntag durchstarten.


----------



## torstiohneh (27. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, da ich mich länger nicht gemeldet habe muss ich einiges aufarbeiten:

An die AXer:
Gute Fahrt, viel Spass und kommt gesund wieder.
Welche Route nehmt ihr denn? 
Gibt es einen Lifebericht?

@Martin:
Habe von Deinem Sturz gelesen, war besorgt, habe mich aber nicht gemeldet dazu, Asche auf mein Haupt, hast ja einiges abbekommen. Zum Glück bist Du wieder fit.
Das Foto vom Donnerstag mit dem RR, das ist doch vor Gravenhorst aus Isenbüttel kommend, oder? Wäre bei mir vor der Haustür sozusagen.

@Jens:


MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Jens, du machst mir Angst!


Genau das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht!

Die Elmtour vom Watzumer Häuschen aus am Mittwoch wollte ich mitfahren, das Radl lag schon im Auto und dann bin ich doch erst um 18:50 aus der Firma rausgekommen. Shit happens!

Vielleicht klappts demnächst mal wieder...


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. August 2016)

Hallo *Torsten*, danke erstmal für die guten Wünsche. Wir werden von unseren Eindrücken berichten und ggf. mit paar Bildern untermalen. Die Strecke geht von Garmisch nach Garda und hat ca.370 km mit 13000 Hm, da ich aber z.T. drei Varianten geplant habe, leicht=schlecht Wetter, mittel=normal und schwer=bei gut drauf, sind die Streckenabschnitte halt unterschiedlich. Ich werde die Strecke nach Abschluß ggf. mal ins Netz setzen, da sie ja in Eigenregie entstanden ist.
Gesundheitlich bin ich an sich fit, doch paar Körner hat der Abflug gekostet, aber gemeinsam werden wir das mit Rücksicht schaffen.

Mit der Streckenbeschreibung hast Du Recht, es ist die Verbindungsstrasse von Isenbüttel nach Gravenhorst. Ich fahre gern so ausgebaute Feldwege zum Cruisen, da das den Frauen gefällt, Landschaft die an einen vorbei fliegt; man fährt nebeneinander und halt kein Schnitt fahren, aber man muss halt wissen wo das geht.

Mit Mittwoch oder ggf. an einem Sonntag wird es mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt schon noch klappen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. August 2016)

Fangen wir doch mal mit dem Erlebnisbericht an, obwohl man noch gar nicht gestartet ist. Das ist unsere Packliste, zusammengestellt von Sebastian.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2016)

So erste Etappe von Garmisch nach Ehrwald geschafft.  63 Km mit ca. 1700 Hm waren für mich schon eine Ansage. Die ersten Kilometer waren krass; 25 % bei 8,5 kg Rucksack war ein Kampf. Bei bestem Wetter und schöne Steckenführung, leider kurze Kletterpassagen wegen  Abrutschungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (28. August 2016)

Alpenpanorama vom Bett aus. Wetteraussichten sehen ganz gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. August 2016)

Top Jungs! Die Bilder sind ja schon sehr vielversprechend! Wir waren heut auch spontan unterwegs und ich habe nur drei Worte für euch ! "ADOLFO IS BACK" 
Der kleine Portogiese hat ne neue Waffe und damit auch richtig POWER

MARTIN ICH HOFFE WIR BEKOMMEN NOCH EIN PAAR BILDER VON DIR UM WENIGSTEN VISUELLE DABEI ZU SEIN


SCHÖNEN SONNTAG NOCH


----------



## Oberhutzel (29. August 2016)

So sind in Umhausen eingetroffen. Leider bis nach Mitag strömenden Regen. Die Strecke hatte 62 km und Gott sei Dank nur 1300 Hm bei dem Wetter. Die Jungs sind alle gut drauf, ich musste leider bei den steilen Anstiegen kämpfen da das Vorderrad immer nach oben wollte; muss doch auf 29er umsatteln und mit 9 fach fehlt vielleicht doch ein Gang


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. August 2016)

So, kann Martin nur beipflichten, sehr geile Strecke!!
Macht richtig Laune, selbst im Regen. 
Das Paulaner hab ich mir verdient.


----------



## Magic-BS (29. August 2016)

Sehr schön anzusehen und freu mich auf weitere Berichte und Bilder. Hoffentlich wird es mit dem Wetter nicht viel schlechter.


----------



## Moga (30. August 2016)

Huhu,

da Martin und Jens unterwegs sind, übernehme ich die Mittwochsrunde. Startpunkt ist der Parkplatz Lutterspring. Geplant sind 27km und 550Hm.

Gruß

Bennet


----------



## Tomek13 (30. August 2016)

Oke bin dabei


----------



## Magic-BS (30. August 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. August 2016)

Kurzer Bericht von uns, heute mussten wir übers Timmelsjoch. Insgesamt 2300hm 67km, war hart aber dafür total schön.

@All
Top Männer, so muss das!
Super dass ihr ne Runde radelt, Bennet wird das genauso gut machen wie ihr es gewohnt seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. August 2016)

So Tag 3. Wetter zu Beginn bedeckt ab trocken und gegen 12 Uhr wolkig mit Sonnenstrahlen, also alles gut. Heute war für die Jungs die Königsetappe über das Timmelsjoch ca. 2500 m.  Bei Zwieselstein haben wir uns getrennt. Eugen, Jens und Sebastian Richtung Timmelsjoch und ich warte auf den Bus, aber denkste die nehmen Radfahrer nur mit wenn Radfahrerbus,aber der fuhr erst 15:45, also in die Pedale bis Oberurgel 400 Hm bergauf, dann Bus zum Timmelsjoch. Nach einer leckeren Suppe kamen auch die Jungs. Schöne Trails dabei, aber nur unsere Techniker sind da komplett durch . Das werden die letzten Bilder von der Kamera,  da der Autofokus streikt, Garantie


----------



## coddatec (30. August 2016)

Jungs, ihr habt meinen
*F E T T E N 
R E S P E K T ! !*​


----------



## rakiba (30. August 2016)

Bin Mittwoch dabei


----------



## jojo46 (30. August 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei Zwieselstein haben wir uns getrennt. Eugen, Jens und Sebastian Richtung Timmelsjoch



Mich hat nur das Gedanke an Kaiserschmarren hochgetragen 

Gruß Eugen


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. August 2016)

Tag 4. Alter Schwede!! Von Rabenstein bis Meran ein Traum,  schöne Trails und super Wege am Fluss und dabei nur Höhenmeter vernichten, also schön rollen lassen. Meran eine schöne Stadt mit super Cafés,  aber leider Camerapuden ein Witz, nichts mit Sony, also Fotos per Handy. Ab Meran war aber der Traum vorbei, da wurde für mich Kampf zum Krampf, über Schotter Wege ging es überwiegend von 200 Hm auf 1500 Hm; Schöne Rampen über mehrere Kilometer, ich hätte in den Lenker beissen können, dank an Eugen, der mir beistand, aber geschafft.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2016)

Wir mal wieder, Gampenpass hieß der Gegner heute. 65km, 1900hm, davon 1400hm am Stück! Sehr geile Strecke, wirklich traumhaft schön. Tag 4 ist geschafft, wir sind alle gut in  Unsere Liebe Frau Im Walde angekommen. Morgen nochmal eine Etappe um 1900hm und dann die Schlussetappe. Etwas kürzer zum genießen und mit Arschbombe in den Largo di Garda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (31. August 2016)

Letztendlich 63 km mit ca. 2000 Hm. Jetzt erstmal Beine hoch und dann Energie tanken; mal sehen wie es morgen geht. Bilder macht mal Jens, meine Maschine streikt.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (31. August 2016)

jojo46 schrieb:


> Mich hat nur das Gedanke an Kaiserschmarren hochgetragen
> 
> Gruß Eugen



Hallo Eugen, schön mal was von dir zu hören


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2016)

Morgen. Tag 5. Mal sehen was da kommt. Nach Navi 66 km mit um die 2000 Hm. Ich hoffe etwas moderate Anstiege. Hier noch paar Eindrücke von gestern in Handyqualität, da das WLAN Netz heute morgen stabiler ist, pennen alle noch. 
Ihr hattet ja auch euren Spaß im Elm, halt nächsten Mittwoch am Start.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2016)

Hm, die Mittwochsrunde scheint noch unterwegs zu sein?


----------



## Magic-BS (1. September 2016)

Nö sind zeitig und fast ohne Matsch, technischen Problemen und Verletzungen angekommen.

Für die Daten ist der Tour-Guide zuständig

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Tony- (1. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und komme aus Braunschweig. Ich will demnächst mal mein neues Bike einfahren und habe mir folgende Tour geplannt:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/11700997?ref=wtd
Ich will mit den Zug nach Helmstedt und dann mit dem Bike über die Elm zurück nach Braunschweig. Kenne mich in der Gegend aber kaum aus, gibt es besonders empfehlenswerte Singletrails? oder Wege, die man vermeiden sollte?


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. September 2016)

Dirk was ist passiert,  technischer Defekt und Verletzung .
So heute fünfter Tag und nach 66 km und 1700 Hm in Andalo angekommen. Zu Beginn ein leicht rauf und unter durch die Apfelplantagen bei traumhaften Wetter und super Ausblicken. Die letzten Kilometer hatten es nochmal in sich und das Canyonteam musste bei den steilen Rampen bis über 30 % schieben. Eugen hat mich aufgebaut, wollte das Rad schon versenken, glaube 8km 700 Hm.
Morgen noch mal knapp 40 km, also eher ausrollen und danach muss ich mein Hintern in Watte packen .


 


So behält man einen kühlen Kopf  oder kalte Füsse im Gebirgsbach nach Andalo hoch, weckt Lebensgeister.


----------



## Magic-BS (1. September 2016)

Ohne Martin ohne


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. September 2016)

Martin hat ja alles schon erzählt, war wieder geil heute!
Rampen mit 29% haben auch was....
Natürlich gab's auch wie immer mein obligatorisches Weizen
Freue mich auf Mittwoch, werde bestimmt schwere Beine haben...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2016)

Alle gut angekommen
Leider geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (2. September 2016)

So geschafft, knapp 400 Kilometer mit 10000Hm. Dank an meine Begleiter, Eugen, Sebastian und Jens. Die letzte Etappe hatte knappe 50 Km mit ca. 500 Hm, also eher locker. Die ersten Kilometer von Andalo waren nochmal was zum warm werden, zweimal Amplebener Berg am Stück. 
Danach kurze Rampen auf und ab und dann ging es schön am Fluss Richtung Riva Del Garda. So Eis essen und paar Bilder später.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. September 2016)

So in den Magen passt nicht mehr rein. Morgen Transfer nach Garmisch in ca. vier Stunden und dann zusammen packen und nach Hause. Die Strecke werde ich nochmal aufbereiten und der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen. Hier zum Abschluß  noch ein paar Ausblicke von heute.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. September 2016)

Bilder gibt's jetzt keine mehr, aber wir sind alle gut wieder zu Hause angekommen!
Danke für die Orga Martin, war total schön


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. September 2016)

*Jens*, freut mich natürlich das mein Erstlingswerk gefallen hat und dass für unseren AX-Profi, Sebastian, auch einges Neuland dabei war. Ich war selbst überrascht, dass es so reibungslos geklappt hat und die Strecke für euch fast durchgehend fahrbar war. So eine Ausfahrt steht und fällt natürlich mit dem Wetter, aber da hatten wir mehr als Glück; von sechs Tagen ein Regentag und nur eine Reifenpanne.


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. September 2016)

So wieder zu Hause , Rad gewaschen und geprüft, Bilder schon mal gesichtet und die Strecke für bikemap vorbereitet.
Die Strecke habe ich jetzt dokumentiert, wenn ggf. Interesse besteht, hat man schon eine Vorlage für eine Alpenüberquerung. Sollte jemand diese Tour fahren, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.

https://www.bikemap.net/de/user/Oberhutzel/routes/


----------



## jojo46 (5. September 2016)

Von mir auch ein Riesen Lob an Organisator Martin! Schön zusammengestellte Tour, die für mich nicht ohne Herausforderungen war, aber Spass gemacht hat. Danke auch an Sebastian für die Packliste, mir hat nichts gefehlt! War mein erster AX, garantiert nicht letzter, denn es hat riesen Spass gemacht!
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. September 2016)

Hi Hi,

so zurück vom AX, geht es gleich weiter mit der Mittwochsrunde.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Tetzelstein, 31km mit 650hm liegen an.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Da wir richtig gutes Wetter bekommen würde ich gerne noch ein
Bier mit euch trinken, also steckt euch mal n Euro ein!
Als Sommerabschluß
Die Runde wir eher ruhig, ich habe schwere Beine……
So langsam müssen wir wieder an die Lampen denken!

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. September 2016)

Jens, ich bin heute und morgen auf Motorrad Lehrgang und weiss noch nicht ob ich pünktlich zurück bin.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. September 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Jens, ich bin heute und morgen auf Motorrad Lehrgang und weiss noch nicht ob ich pünktlich zurück bin.



Vielleicht klappt es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (6. September 2016)

bin nicht dabei da im urlaub - viel spass für euch ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. September 2016)

marlinde schrieb:


> bin nicht dabei da im urlaub - viel spass für euch ...



Urlaub is cool
Wieder tauchen?


----------



## marlinde (6. September 2016)

urlaub macht spass 
... nur entspannungsurlaub auf ibiza - tauchen nur 1 oder 2 mal hier in der bucht ist eine tauchbasis ...


----------



## Oberhutzel (6. September 2016)

Markus, kein Rad fahren, bin ich schon gefahren. Gute Strassen,  leicht bergig und paar kurze Rampen. Schon lange her, ging aber gut in die Beine..


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. September 2016)

Bin aus beruflichen Gründen nicht dabei!


----------



## MTBFrischling (6. September 2016)

Bin dabei und hab nen Euro dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. September 2016)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Bin aus beruflichen Gründen nicht dabei!


----------



## marlinde (7. September 2016)

@Oberhutzel - ja, wir haben einen leihwagen und schon viel gesehen von der insel, von der landschaft sollte mountainbiken hier ziemlich gut klappen, viele kleinere hügel und berge. muss ich mal prüfen ob es hier auch trails gibt. habe gelesen, dass wandern hier nicht so doll sein soll, da abseits der strassen wenig wege sind und wenn doch dann fast immer privatstraßen und dann hat man fast immer sackgassen ...


----------



## rakiba (7. September 2016)

Mist, schaffe es heute leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. September 2016)

Wie immer meldet sich die Mittwochsrunde zurück
Wir waren zu sechst unterwegs, bei traumhaften Bedingungen, danke dafür Männer
die Strecke haben wir aufgrund von Bierdurst auf 27km eingedampft und einmal das 
Eilumer Horn ausgelassen.
Hat uns 110hm gespart und die Strecke hatte somit nur 27km mit 580hm
Leider nur zu viert haben wir das letzte Tageslicht mit Paulaner verabschiedet
Matze war wir immer einfach nur cool, Matze Du musst öfter mit

LG
Jens


----------



## Magic-BS (7. September 2016)

Na da habt ihr ja gemogelt

Ich hab es leider zeitlich nicht geschaft, war seit Montag auf Burg Warberg zum Seminar.
Hatte mein Bike mit und hab die Tage aber am Abend ne Runde gedreht.

Habt ihr heute schon das Licht benötigt?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. September 2016)

Wir hatten halt Durst....
Licht ist noch nicht zwingend nötig, zum Schluss war es aber schon nicht schlecht.
Wir waren allerdings auch um 8 Uhr zurück, wenn später wird ist eine Funzel wohl Pflicht.

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (11. September 2016)

So sind von unserer Sonntagstour zurück. Erste Elmtour nach meinem AX; Wege noch gefunden, doch bei Kilometer 25 sind die beiden Trails leider verfallen, hatte gedacht man könnte sie bei dem trockenen Wetter noch fahren. Wir waren zu sechst, danke für eure Begleitung und Benedikt ist mittlerweile gut dabei . Ich musste mich leider noch etwas zurückhalten und bei 160 zu machen . Die Strecke hatte 61 km mit ca. 630 Hm, bei einem 16er Schnitt. Auf der Alpentour hatten wir eine Reifenpanne, heute leider zwei, einmal Tubless und einmal Schlauch. Schönen Sonntag noch und dann ggf. Mittwoch.


----------



## DigitalB (12. September 2016)

Moin Jungs, 
danke für die kleine Elmrunde, es war trotz langer Abstinenz spaßig und meine Schienbeine sind von Kratzern durchzogen.
(woran das wohl lag ^^). 
Mittlerweile scheine ich sogar ganz gut mitzukommen ;-) 
Wenn ich da so an meine Anfänge denke und ich euch innerlich verflucht habe warum ihr alle so schnell fahren müsst!

leider habe ich kein Automobil und kann daher schlecht an den Mittwochsrunden teilnehmen. Aber ich denke das ein oder andere mal Sonntags mitkomme (wenn es mal passt ;-) ).

In dem Sinne, Kette rechts und guten Start in die Woche


----------



## coddatec (12. September 2016)

Sobald ich wieder Mittwochs fahre, kann ich dich auch gerne mitnehmen.
Wird aber vermutlich noch bis Anfang / Mitte November dauern.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2016)

Das Wetter wir ja am Mittwoch auch noch so gut sein und weil es so schön trocken
ist, fahren wir einfach nochmal die Ostelmrunde
Treffpunkt Watzumer Häuschen um 18 Uhr.
30km 500hm

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (12. September 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Tomek13 (12. September 2016)

Dabei


----------



## coddatec (12. September 2016)

Bin in Gedanken bei euch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Bin in Gedanken bei euch


Und ich nehme Dich in Gedanken mit


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. September 2016)

Bin dabei! Sollen wir nen Fünfer einstecken?


----------



## DigitalB (13. September 2016)

Moin Jungs,
ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht.

Andere Frage:
aus meinem Verteiler teilt zur Zeit keiner mein faible für Touren im oberen zweistelligen Bereich ;-)
Ich hätte vor am Sonntag den 18.09 Elm, Asse und Oderwald und ein paar deren Trails auf einer Tagestour zusammenzufassen.
Natürlich auch die bescheidenden Feldwege dazwischen ;-p.

Denke die Tour hätte so um die 90-100 Km bei 1200-1400Hm.
wenn man nen 17er Schnitt anpeilt ist man aber schon etwas Unterwegs ^^

Naja Auf nen Stück Kuchen etc. kann/sollte man ja irgendwo auch einkehren können. 

Hätte aus dieser Runde jemand Interesse an solch einer Tour? 

MfG


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. September 2016)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Denke die Tour hätte so um die 90-100 Km bei 1200-1400Hm.
> wenn man nen 17er Schnitt anpeilt ist man aber schon etwas Unterwegs ^^


*Benedikt*, ich werde die sonnigen Tage noch für Rennradausfahrten nutzen, denn die Saison ist bald vorbei und dort kann ich mein eigenes Tempo fahren. Ein 17er Schnitt bei knapp 100 km und über 1000 Hm, halte ich für sehr ambitioniert  und würde eher auf ein 15er plus schätzen; ich lass mich überraschen und es ist abhängig vom Schotteranteil.
*Jens*, ich werde Mittwoch mit dem Rennrad unterwegs sein, da ich zur Zeit auf einem anderen Pulsniveau fahren muss als ihr und ich alleine dies besser händeln kann , euch aber viel Spaß am Mittwoch und Ostelm ist immer super, vorallem bei dem trockenem Untergrund.


----------



## Tomek13 (13. September 2016)

Brauchen wir ne Funzel morgen oder zur Sicherheit einfach mitnehmen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. September 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> *Benedikt*, ich werde die sonnigen Tage noch für Rennradausfahrten nutzen, denn die Saison ist bald vorbei und dort kann ich mein eigenes Tempo fahren. Ein 17er Schnitt bei knapp 100 km und über 1000 Hm, halte ich für sehr ambitioniert  und würde eher auf ein 15er plus schätzen; ich lass mich überraschen und es ist abhängig vom Schotteranteil.
> *Jens*, ich werde Mittwoch mit dem Rennrad unterwegs sein, da ich zur Zeit auf einem anderen Pulsniveau fahren muss als ihr und ich alleine dies besser händeln kann , euch aber viel Spaß am Mittwoch und Ostelm ist immer super, vorallem bei dem trockenem Untergrund.



Am kommenden Sonntag werde ich nicht radeln, muss mal wieder anfangen mit Laufen.
Das habe ich etwas vernachlässigt. Ansonsten hätte ich nix gegen eine etwas längere Tour.
Wobei mir Schnitte beim MTB schon lange Latte sind. Selbst beim RR spielt das keine Rolle
mehr, die 40 habe ich in Berlin geknackt und mehr werde ich niemals schaffen.
Da ich meine aktuellen Schwellenwerte nicht kenne und ein Laktattest über ein Jahr her ist,
sind meine Pulswerte auch nicht relevant und schon gar nicht vergleichbar!
Martin, wie immer deine Entscheidung

Thomas, nimm mal lieber eine Funzel mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (14. September 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Ein 17er Schnitt bei knapp 100 km und über 1000 Hm, halte ich für sehr ambitioniert  und würde eher auf ein 15er plus schätzen; ich lass mich überraschen und es ist abhängig vom Schotteranteil.


Ich bin natürlich von besten Rückenwindverhältnissen ausgegangen. ;-)
Ansonsten ist mir der Schnitt ziemlich mumpe er sollte nur als Anhaltspunkt dienen. Bei Ähnlichen Touren hatte ich jeweils einen Schnitt von 15,xx -16-xx Km/h.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. September 2016)

Alle gut von der Mittwochsrunde zurückgekommen!
Mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht, Ostelm bei aller besten Bedingungen, geiler geht es nicht
Wir waren zu sechst und hatten ne riesen Gaudi, danke Jungs
Zum Abschluss hatten wir noch n lecker Bierchen
So muss das

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. September 2016)

Danke Jens das war der Hammer! Bin gefläscht!


----------



## Oberhutzel (15. September 2016)

*Jens* und *Pierre*, war gestern nochmal ein super Tag und Ostelm bei den Bedingungen ein Spaß. Ich war nochmal Richtung Norden, von den 65 Kilometer, alleine 30 Kilometer ohne Autoverkehr; nur ein Windschattenrennen mit einem Traktor, als Schnelläufer, mit 45 km/h im Windschatten vom Anhänger, war halt ein anderer Gaudi.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. September 2016)

Hi Hi,

für Mittwoch habe ich uns nochmal ein paar Trails zusammengeklickt, es soll ja trocken bleiben.
32km mit 650hm, Start ist am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen, wie um 18 Uhr.
Eine Lampe ist ab jetzt notwendig, wir radeln ins Dunkle!
Freue mich auf Euch!

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (19. September 2016)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marlinde (20. September 2016)

... ich bin wieder im urlaub. viel spass.


----------



## MTBFrischling (21. September 2016)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start. Ich möchte dieses Jahr ja schließlich einmal mehr als Adolfo fahren Euch viel Spaß heute


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. September 2016)

So die Mittwochsrunde ist zurück,  alle gut durchgekommen. 
Strecke wie angekündigt, super trocken und wieder total schön. 
Ne echte Gaudi, danke Jungs. 

LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. September 2016)

Moin,
Jens top Strecke gestern! War mal wieder ein Gaudi! Bin eben leider noch etwas eingeschränkt in der Bewegung vom Test
gestern! Das wird sich aber wieder geben! Zum Test! Ja, eine Waldautobahn ist definitiv härter als Waldboden! Da wird nichts gedämpft  
Schönen Donnerstag allen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. September 2016)

Back to the roots Dicker, Endolutscher hat ja so seine Bedeutung......


----------



## MTBFrischling (22. September 2016)

Pierre, hast du ne Bodenprobe genommen?


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. September 2016)

Gehört wohl dazu  und bin beruhigt dass dies auch andere können. Waldboden im Böschungsbereich ist auch sehr hart. Ich war mit dem Renner mehrmals in Lohne bei Vechta Unterwegs,  denn das Wetter passt ja. Schön flach hier, super Feldwege mit besten Aspalt, ūber 30er Schnitt locker möglich und fūr Inliner zu empfehlen.  Im Windschatten kommst Du bei den Treckern nicht mit , die fahren alle locker um die 50. Sehen uns Sonntag;  Einladung mache ich erst Freitag.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. September 2016)

So wieder da Heim. *Jens*, ich habe Dir den Track für Sonntag zugeschickt, wir sind voraussichtlich zu viert. Gute Besserung für Adolfo und Pierre. Ich hoffe ihr seit bald wieder fit. Nachfolgend mal eine Strecke um Dinklage, die ich die Woche erkundet habe; eigentlich flach wie ein Brett, aber super Wege, die man auch mit dem Renner mit über 30 fahren kann.
https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3792477-dinklage-holdorf-kroge/


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. September 2016)

Ich denke zu fünft, Chrissi wollte auch mit, hat er zumindest Mittwoch gesagt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (24. September 2016)

Jetzt wohl zu fünft, da Sebastian noch dabei ist. Bei besten Wetter war ich nochmal mit dem Renner unterwegs  und habe diese Strecke mal für euch bei Komoot zum Nachfahren zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Strecke führt über viele Nebenstrassen und aspaltierte Feldwege und ich glaube, viele von euch sind solch eine Strecke noch nicht mit schmalen Reifen um Braunschweig gefahren und sie zeigt, auch mit dem Renner kann man was entdecken und die Natur vorbeisausen lassen.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/12612231


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (25. September 2016)

Von der Elmfahrt zurück; waren zu fünft am Start. Die Trails sind noch überwiegend trocken und super zu fahren, leider waren wieder einige durch Harvester klein gefahren . Heute hatte wir leider wieder eine Pannenserie, Christian und mich hat es wieder erwischt und auf dem Rückweg hatte ich noch einen schleichenden Plattfuß, der regelmäßiges pumpen forderte ; werde mich von der Decke trennen müssen. Die Strecke hatte 58 Kilometer mit ca. 740 Hm, bei reiner Fahrzeit von 3:27, wobei ich ab Evessen bis Sickte den Radweg genutzt habe, wegen dem Luftverlust. Paar Bilder konnte ich auch machen. *Jens* ich werde die Mittwochstouren erstmal aussetzen, da ich die Tempoverschärfungen am Berg zur Zeit nicht fahren möchte und auch nicht darf wegen der Rückfallgefahr; also ggf. Sonntag um Braunschweig bei geringeren Steigungen. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. September 2016)

Hi Hi,

ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht, Bennet übernimmt aber.
Die Runde habe ich gebaut, sie hat 30km mit rund 450hm.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Langeleben, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Einfach bei Google Earth "Langeleben, Königslutter" eingeben, selbsterklärend.
Bitte zusagen, damit Bennet nicht vergebens da wartet.
Also Euch viel Spaß, lohnt sich, ist ne schöne Runde!

LG Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (26. September 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Magic-BS (27. September 2016)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Germox (27. September 2016)

Würd mich euch gern anschliessen☺


----------



## MTBFrischling (27. September 2016)

Ich schau auch rum


----------



## Otapi (28. September 2016)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## MTBFrischling (28. September 2016)

Vielen Dank an Bennet und Jens. War wieder ne schöne, trockene Runde heute.


----------



## Tomek13 (28. September 2016)

Ja war wie immer top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otapi (28. September 2016)

War mal wieder eine sehr schone Runde mit trockenen Trails. Danke an Bennet und Jens


----------



## Moga (28. September 2016)

Ich melde mich auch mal zurück . Heute waren wir 6 Mann. Super Wetter und alle Trails trocken. Wie angekündigt, 30km und 530hm. Gemütlich in knapp 2 Stunden gefahren. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht!


Bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. September 2016)

Super Jungs, wäre gerne mitgenommen.
Hat Bennet bestimmt gut gemacht


----------



## MTBFrischling (29. September 2016)

Jens, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Bei dir haben wir uns häufiger verfahren


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. September 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Jens, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Bei dir haben wir uns häufiger verfahren


Bewirbt sich da einer
Bin gespannt auf deine Strecke und wie du so im Dunkeln klarkommst


----------



## MTBFrischling (29. September 2016)

Dann müssen wir aber Schlafsäcke mitnehmen  ich würde mich bestimmt nicht nur einmal verfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. September 2016)

Kannst uns ja mal zur Abwechslung eine Runde im Oderwald anbieten
Als Winterrunde oder so


----------



## MTBFrischling (29. September 2016)

Das kriegen wir hin. Winterrunde mit viel Waldautobahn ist im Oder bestimmt drin


----------



## Tomek13 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hey, ist morgen wer unterwegs wo man sich anschließen kann oder hat wer Lust auf ne Runde das WE ?


----------



## MTBFrischling (3. Oktober 2016)

Hi Thomas, 
ich werde heute Nachmittag,falls es nicht regnen sollte, ne Runde im Oder drehen. Wollte ca. 14:30 losfahren. Nur Forstautobahn, also recht schlammlos  Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast.....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Oktober 2016)

Moin Jungs,

klappt doch auch ohne uns, finde ich prima


----------



## Tomek13 (3. Oktober 2016)

Ah 14.30uhr ist etwas früh wenns ne std später auch geht dann wär ich dabei...
Muss ja Jens sind ja schon alle groß


----------



## MTBFrischling (3. Oktober 2016)

15:30 ist auch gut. Treffpunkt bei mir. Werden ca 36Km mit 300 Hm


----------



## Tomek13 (3. Oktober 2016)

Oke  dann bis später freue mich


----------



## MTBFrischling (3. Oktober 2016)

So, erste Testfahrt für eine Winterrunde im Oder ist beendet. Es waren knapp 36Km mit 460hm. Leider so in weiten Teilen im Winter nicht fahrbar Ich werde nochmal nach Alternativen suchen


----------



## MTBFrischling (3. Oktober 2016)

So, erste Testfahrt für eine Winterrunde im Oder ist beendet. Es waren knapp 36Km mit 460hm. Leider so in weiten Teilen im Winter nicht fahrbar Ich werde nochmal nach Alternativen suchen Danke an Thomas für die Begleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hat echt Spass gemacht ja am Ende wurde es etwas maschig für eine winterunde nicht so gut :/ aber für heute war es top.... Und immer wieder gerne


----------



## TankedJoker (4. Oktober 2016)

Bleibt es bei Mittwochs? Diese Woche bin ich noch von der Arbeit unterwegs, aber nächste Woche würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

Treffpunkt ist diese Woche der Parkplatz auf dem Tetzelstein, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Wir fahren die „wenig Schlammrunde“ sollte noch prima funzen.
32km mit 600hm.

Freue mich auf Euch
LG Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (4. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Oktober 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Rucksack nicht vergessen.....


----------



## Tomek13 (4. Oktober 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Kniggy (5. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei 

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oberhutzel (5. Oktober 2016)

Bei dem Wetter war ich auch mit dem MTB unterwegs  und habe ein Teil meiner Haustrails mit Werkzeug inspiziert, aber war alles super trocken und ohne Arbeit fahrbar; halt paar Höhenmeter weniger als bei euch. Ich hoffe der Elm war auch noch trocken.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Oktober 2016)

So, kurze Rückmeldung!
Wir waren heute zu fünft, danke Jungs
Die Strecke war gut trocken, Daten wie angekündigt, nur 100hm weniger
War recht frisch zum Schluss, hat aber dafür richtig Laune gemacht.
War ne Gaudi, wie der Dicke immer sagt

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniggy (5. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Runde gewesen, alles super fahrbar und für mich viel neues  Danke dafür!
Hatte am Ende 83km/970hm


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Oktober 2016)

Marko, ich hatte das gar nicht mitbekommen, dass du mit dem Radel gekommen bist.
Ansonsten hätte ich dich bis Sickte mitnehmen können.
83 / 970 ist allerdings auch gutes Training, Respekt


----------



## MTBFrischling (6. Oktober 2016)

Jens, schöne Tour gestern. Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank


----------



## Tomek13 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja Tour war super.... und danke für die leuchtende Unterstützung  Funzel ist schon auf dem Weg zurück falls jemand eine empfehlen kann wär es schön... Möchte nicht wieder im Dunkeln stehen und blind eine kaufen und hoffen das die gut ist....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Oktober 2016)

Bennet hat eine vom Bike-Discount (Radon), glaube die ist gut. 
Ansonsten sind Sigma und Busch+ Müller sicher immer gut. 
Ich selber habe eine Lupine auf dem Helm und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Oberhutzel (9. Oktober 2016)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> falls jemand eine empfehlen kann wär es schön...


Hallo *Thomas*; ich habe zwei My Tiny Sun, das älteste Modelle ist über sechs Jahre alt und funktioniert noch ohne Tadel.
Heute alleine unterwegs gewesen, da bei dem Wetter wohl bei den anderen die Motivation z.T. gefehlt hat oder im Urlaub waren. Bin dann heute erst um 15 Uhr gestartet und wie gestern trocken geblieben. Die Trails sind um Braunschweig alle noch gut zu fahren, aber leider z.T. etwas Fallholz dabei. Nächste Woche hoffe ich nochmal kurz tragen zu können, leider kurzfristig Malle und nicht Lanzerote, wegen der schlechten Flugverbindungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

die Mittwochsrunde fällt diesmal leider aus, ich habe mal wieder einen Tattootermin.
Da die meisten von uns im Urlaub sind, oder zur Zeit nicht radeln und der Dicke 
sich im Dunkeln nicht sicher ist bei der Streckenführung, sagen wir leider ab.
Das Wetter sieht ja auch regnerisch aus.
Ansonsten wie gewohnt nächste Woche!

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

bin etwas unschlüssig mit der Rundengestaltung!?
Treffpunk für die Mittwochsrunde ist der Steinbruch Parkplatz in Evessen.
Die Straße Markmorgen bis zum Ende fahren, man kommt dann zum Parkplatz.
Treffpunkt wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Strecke habe ich noch nicht, es wird aber wie immer so um 30km sein.
Laut Wetterbericht kann es regnen, also sagt mir bitte fest zu.
Sollte es regnen,  sage kurz vorher per Mail ab.

LG
Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Oktober 2016)

Morgen Jungs, kleine Rückmeldung von der Insel . Das Wetter hat hier bis jetzt alle Facetten von 28 Grad , Sonne satt und gestern Regen bei 22° , haben wir Alcudia mit dem Auto besucht um paar Radklamotten zu kaufen (Pierre kennt den Laden) und sind weiter nach Soller, bischen Strassenbahn fahren und eine neue Tour fürs nächste Jahr zusammengestellt. Da sitzt man gemütlich bei Cafe con Leche und Mittagessen und wen trifft man dort, Florian mit Brüdern und Familie , die Welt ist klein. Florien euch noch ein schönen Urlaub. Paar Tage haben wir noch bis es zurück in den Kühlschrank geht.


----------



## coddatec (21. Oktober 2016)

Dir auch noch einen schönen Urlaub.
Könnte auch welchen gebrauchen


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Oktober 2016)

coddatec schrieb:


> Könnte auch welchen gebrauchen


Danke *Lars*; kommen für dich auch wieder andere Zeiten, wo man sich mehr aufs Radfahren konzentrieren kann, nun ist das neue Heim erstmal Priorität.


----------



## Oberhutzel (23. Oktober 2016)

So, schöne Zeit fast vorbei, dann geht es wieder in die Kälte , wenn Eurowings morgen nicht streikt. Gestern nochmal Richtung Felanitz und bis auf die letzten 7 Kilometer trocken geblieben, aber die letzten Kilometer im Sturzregen waren schon krass, denn bei z.T. 10 % Gefälle war bei der Nässe eher Ausrollen als Bremsen möglich. Heute bei 26 Grad nochmal Badespaß an einsamen Buchten, die es aus auf Mallorca gibt, sind nur etwas vom Schuß; 2 Kilometer auf Wanderpfaden oder per Boot. Vielleicht nächsten Sonntag um Braunschweig wenn ich nicht gleich krank bin.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi Hi,

ich habe mal eine 2te Winterrunde gebastelt, mit etwas Trailanteil.
26km mit 500hm, also etwas einfacher als unsere eigentliche Winterrunde.
Treffpunk für die Mittwochsrunde ist der Steinbruch Parkplatz in Evessen.
Die Straße Markmorgen bis zum Ende fahren, man kommt dann zum Parkplatz.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr.

LG Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (25. Oktober 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde, wir waren zu fünft, danke dafür. 
Insgesamt 29km mit 650hm, war doch etwas mehr...
Die Runde ist ok, aber als Winterrunde nur bedingt tauglich.

LG Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (26. Oktober 2016)

War wie immer super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberhutzel (30. Oktober 2016)

So von unserer Sonntagsrunde zurück, mit dem Wetter richtig Glück gehabt, trocken geblieben und die Trails gut fahrbar . Dank an meine Begleitung, *Adolfo* und *Benedikt*, hat wie immer Spaß gemacht. Schade *Markus*, dass ich deine Rückmeldung zu spät gelesen habe, vielleicht klappt es nächstes mal; würde mich freuen. Die Strecke von 52 Kilometer und ca. 220 Hm ging heute um Braunschweig, mit einem Trailanteil von knapp 20 Kilometer und unter drei Stunden unterwegs . Ich hoffe es war etwas neues dabei und Gruß an die Dreiergruppe im Kanzlerfeld, wenn ihr auch im IBC vertreten seit, vielleicht mal gemeinsam. Bis ggf. in zwei Wochen.










*Benedikt*; Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Oktober 2016)

Prima runde Martin Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht


----------



## Moga (31. Oktober 2016)

Die Mittwochsrunde übernehme ich mal wieder. Treffpunkt ist wie immer 18Uhr. Parkplatz Lutterspring .  Wir fahren die Winterrunde. 30km/700hm eigentlich ohne Schlamm.

Gruß 

Bennet


----------



## Tomek13 (31. Oktober 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. November 2016)

Danke Bennet
Dreimal dürft ihr raten warum ich nicht kann......


----------



## Tomek13 (1. November 2016)

Tattoo ?!? :d


----------



## Tomek13 (1. November 2016)




----------



## Bushkiller85 (1. November 2016)

Hallo erstmal,
darf sich eurer Runde jeder anschließen? Und wenn ja wie schnell seit Ihr denn so unterwegs?
Daniel


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. November 2016)

Hallo Daniel,

natürlich darf sich jeder anschließen, gerne sogar
Etwas Fitness sollte schon vorhanden sein, normalerweise versuchen wir uns anzupassen. 
Wenn's nicht passt einfach was sagen. Ganz normales MTB fahren halt 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushkiller85 (1. November 2016)

Ja sehr schön. Dann werde ich mich morgen glaub ich mal anschließen. Ist der Parkplatz neben dem Sportplatz? Hab das gerade mal gegooglt und nicht wirklich gefunden. Aber bei Gmaps sieht es so aus als wenn da neben dem Sportplatz ein Parkplatz wäre. Ist das richtig?


----------



## coddatec (1. November 2016)

Ja, dass passt: https://www.google.de/maps/@52.2341892,10.8073317,512m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2016)

Ich bin auch mal wieder am Start , falls die Arbeit mir nicht ein Strich durch die Rechnung macht; halt Monatsanfang, weil die Kundschaft glaubt der Monat hat nur 10 Tage.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. November 2016)

Schaff es nicht. Ich hoffe nächsten Mittwoch; Wetter passt ja heute, trocken und noch 9 Grad. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. November 2016)

Keine Rückmeldung von Bennet
Sowas gibts bei Martin und mir nicht
Geradelt sind sie wohl, nur wie lange....


----------



## Oberhutzel (3. November 2016)

Haha. Jens, das stimmt; mussten wohl ein Biwak einlegen und im Elm hat man oft kein Netz.  Entweder heute Abend oder Du musst ein Suchtrupp rausschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (3. November 2016)

Ja sind geradelt  waren zu 3 und und naja die Daten sagt Bennet bestimmt noch...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. November 2016)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Haha. Jens, das stimmt; mussten wohl ein Biwak einlegen und im Elm hat man oft kein Netz.  Entweder heute Abend oder Du musst ein Suchtrupp rausschicken.


Ich warte mal ab, ansonsten suche ich Bennet


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. November 2016)

Hi Hi,

eine Mittwochsrunde wird bis auf weiteres nicht mehr stattfinden.
Ich melde mich im Frühjahr da wieder zu.
Es sei denn das Wetter lässt eine schöne Runde zu.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (13. November 2016)

So Sonntagtour beendet, bei bestem Wetter, nur halt etwas frisch . Heute waren fast alle Radgrößen vertreten. Mein 26er ist mittlerweile oldschool, 29er in Überzahl, 27,5 Puls und ein Fatbike.
Torsten super dabei gewesen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß man mit solch ein Panzer mitfahren kann, aber z.T. waren die Trail ja dafür gemacht . Die Strecke führte in den Nordosten und hatte 41 Kilometer, mit ca. 235 Höhenmeter, mit ca. 12 Kilometer Trails und Wiesenpfade; reine Fahrzeit 2:23.Danke für eure Begleitung und acht Mann bei dieser Witterung ist ein super Schnitt; halt harte Jungs. Paar Bilder von Benedikt und mir. Schönen Sonntag noch und dann in zwei Wochen.


----------



## Luisfigo (13. November 2016)

Hi 

Martin klasse Tour
Es hat doch gut Kraft gekostet
Haber wir haben keinen verloren 
 Alle sind gut drauf


----------



## DigitalB (13. November 2016)

Schöne Runde Martin! 
Hat Spaß gemacht, bis in zwei Wochen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. November 2016)

Moin Männer,

back to the roots, die Mittwochsrunde wird wie gewohnt weitergeführt
Brauchte etwas Zeit zur Regeneration......
Also wie immer im Winter, Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring.
30km mit 700hm
Ich freue mich auf Euch und sagt bitte zu, damit ich nicht alleine am Start bin


----------



## Otapi (22. November 2016)

Habe diese Woche Spätschicht, aber nächste Woche gerne.


----------



## Tomek13 (22. November 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. November 2016)

Am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. November 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde!
Wir waren zu dritt, da Bennet und Thomas kurzfristig abgesagt haben.
Die Winterrunde ist ja immer etwas anstrengend, hat dafür aber mal richtig Bock gemacht
Danke an Pierre und Maik, hat echt Spaß gemacht
So muss das


----------



## MTBFrischling (23. November 2016)

Hat wie immer tierisch Spaß gemacht. Dankeschön das ihr mich am Berg mitgezogen habt ist schon ne geile Truppe


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. November 2016)

Mittwoch war mal wieder super! Nette Runde


----------



## Oberhutzel (27. November 2016)

So melde mich auch hier mal zurück, da ich in den Wintermonaten alle zwei Wochen um Braunschweig fahre. Wir waren heute zu viert Richtung Nordosten unterwegs. Dank an Adolfo, Eugen und Pierre ; hat wie immer Spaß gemacht. Die Strecke hatte 47 Kilometer mit ca. 300 Hm und führte über Schapen, Wendhausen und Schandelah, mit ca. 12 Kilometer Trailanteil. Heute waren wir 26er mal wieder in der Überzahl, aber leider einen Platten. Bilder der Tour auf meiner Profilseite. Schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. November 2016)

Hi Hi,

morgen ist Mittwoch und da wird geradelt
Wie immer um 18 Uhr, Winterrunde 30km 700hm, Parkplatz Lutterspring.
Bei Minustemperaturen lässt sich die Runde problemlos auf 20km eindampfen,
so wie wir Bock haben.
Sollte es regnen radeln wir nicht!

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (29. November 2016)

Bin dabei. Bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. November 2016)

Muss leider passen für heute, fühle mich nicht besonders gut.
Außerdem regnet es und es ist voll eklig draußen...


----------



## Tomek13 (4. Dezember 2016)

Moin moin 
So falls Mittwoch geradelt wird bin definitiv dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

Lars, Sebastian und ich werden in der Stadhalle sein, aber Bennet hat schon gesagt, dass er die Runde übernimmt.
Hatte mir schon Gedanken gemacht, ob alles ok ist bei Dir.
Die letzte Winterrunde war echt schön, sehr angenehmes Tempo

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (4. Dezember 2016)

Hey jens, 
Ne alles gut bei mir. Hatte in letzter Zeit nur viel um die Ohren  aber nun hab ich die Zeit wieder um den Winter durchzuradeln mit euch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Dezember 2016)

Hi Hi,

morgen ist Mittwoch und da wird geradelt
Wie immer um 18 Uhr, Winterrunde 30km 700hm, Parkplatz Lutterspring.
Bennet übernimmt, bitte zusagen damit wir wissen wer kommt!

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (6. Dezember 2016)

Dabei


----------



## MTBFrischling (7. Dezember 2016)

Moin zusammen,
bin auch dabei....


----------



## MTBFrischling (7. Dezember 2016)

Nette Runde wie immer. Dank an Bennet...und alles ohne Navi-Respekt


----------



## Tomek13 (7. Dezember 2016)

Wie immer super gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich melde mich nun auch zurück... Frisch geduscht 

Heute mit 5 Mann unterwegs. Gemütlicher 13er Schnitt. Boden etwas matschiger, hat aber riesig Spaß gemacht.
Ich hoffe ich hab mit meinen extra Kilometern in den Beinen nicht zu sehr gebremst...


Bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## webster1972 (7. Dezember 2016)

Mein lieber Schwan ihr seid doch verdammt zackig unterwegs! Da muss ich woll noch 'n bißchen üben eh ich da mittun kann! Oder mir die Beine verlängern lassen mit 1,65 wirds nur wenig flotter!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

danke Bennet, 5 Mann ist top
Suoer Jungs


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ruhig hier

Mittwoch machen wir Muskeln!
1800 Parkplatz Lutterspring, Winterrunde
Wetter wir top, bitte um Zusagen

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (12. Dezember 2016)

Wir können auch einfach mal zum Griechen fahren Pierre wäre bestimmt auch dabei 
Bin Mittwoch am Start. Ich muß morgens kurz nach HH, sollte aber pünktlich wieder hier sein.
Bis Mittwoch. 
Pierre, denk an den Energieriegel


----------



## Tomek13 (12. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Dezember 2016)

Top Jungs!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. Dezember 2016)

Bin dabei! Werde wohl mit dem Hollandrad fahren wenn Maik dabei ist! Chancen Gleichheit


----------



## MTBFrischling (12. Dezember 2016)

Gute Idee. Dann kann ich mich revanchieren und dich den Berg mit hochziehen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Dezember 2016)

Läuft doch Männer
Ein Hollandrad hatten wir noch nie dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (12. Dezember 2016)

Nimmt doch gleich ein Tandem Fahrrad  dann erholt sich Mike Berg auf und Pierre zeigt was er in den Beinen hat


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Dezember 2016)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Nimmt doch gleich ein Tandem Fahrrad  dann erholt sich Mike Berg auf und Pierre zeigt was er in den Beinen hat


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde.
Anfänglich zu sechst, Bennet hat nach 3km abgebrochen, weil er sich nicht gut gefühlt hat.
Ist aber gut zu Hause angekommen.
Danke Männer, top bei diesem Wetter
Die Waldautobahn waren derartig schlammig, das wir aussahen wie mit Schlamm geduscht
Nächste Woche wieder, hat voll Bock gemacht

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (14. Dezember 2016)

Ja war top wie immer


----------



## MTBFrischling (15. Dezember 2016)

Wie immer geil. Danke Jungs. Nachdem ich die 1,5 cm Schlamm abgeduscht habe, konnte ich schlafen wie ein Stein....war schon ordentlich Tempo drin


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Dezember 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Wie immer geil. Danke Jungs. Nachdem ich die 1,5 cm Schlamm abgeduscht habe, konnte ich schlafen wie ein Stein....war schon ordentlich Tempo drin


Jep, Tempo war angenehm!
Alle zusammengeblieben, nur der Schlamm war echt heftig.
Hatten wir so noch nie
Das kommt aber von den Holzrückarbeiten, die sind viel unterwegs zur Zeit


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Dezember 2016)

War super! Etwas sulziger als sonst aber so wird es nicht langweilig


----------



## Kniggy (15. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
ich wollte am kommenden Sonntag (18.12.) nochmal versuchen auf den Brocken zu fahren.
Wetteraussichten sind mittlerweile eher bescheiden.. wird wohl weiß werden 
Start wäre 09:30 Uhr an der Spiralbrücke am Großparkplatz in Bad Harzburg. Die Runde hat ca. 40km und 1100hm.
Wenn es zu schlimm wird muss man halt umdrehen/abkürzen..
Vielleicht hat von euch ja auch noch jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen 

Gruß Marko


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Dezember 2016)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wollte am kommenden Sonntag (18.12.) nochmal versuchen auf den Brocken zu fahren.
> Wetteraussichten sind mittlerweile eher bescheiden.. wird wohl weiß werden
> Start wäre 09:30 Uhr an der Spiralbrücke am Großparkplatz in Bad Harzburg. Die Runde hat ca. 40km und 1100hm.
> ...


Hi Marko,

schön von Dir mal was zu hören!
Bisschen Schnee macht ja nichts, ich sage mal zu. Nur wir beide?
Dicke, kommste mit??
Maik, Thomas, Chrissi?
Wäre doch noch mal ne coole Nummer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (16. Dezember 2016)

Moin, 
Marko weiß zwar schon das ich dabei bin, aber Ihr ja noch nicht [emoji23]

Bis jetzt wäre wir wohl zu dritt. Es hat noch eine Dame aus Hannover über den Braunschweig MTB Thread zugesagt[emoji106]


----------



## Tomek13 (16. Dezember 2016)

Hey also ich wär dabei...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Dezember 2016)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Hey also ich wär dabei...


Wusste ich es doch, super Thomas


----------



## MTBFrischling (16. Dezember 2016)

So, alles geklärt. Ich bin auch dabei. Freue mich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Dezember 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> So, alles geklärt. Ich bin auch dabei. Freue mich


Läuft, harte Jungs halt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Dezember 2016)

Moin, von uns kommen 4  Mann
Wir werden pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniggy (17. Dezember 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin, von uns kommen 4  Mann
> Wir werden pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr am Parkplatz sein.



Cool! Dann sind es mit euch schon 9 Zusagen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann leider nicht! Familie 
Euch aber viel Spaß lässt es mal ordentlich rocken


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Dezember 2016)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht! Familie
> Euch aber viel Spaß lässt es mal ordentlich rocken


Du bekommst ein Selfi


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. Dezember 2016)

Danke


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Dezember 2016)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Danke


Kennst mich doch


----------



## MTBFrischling (17. Dezember 2016)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht! Familie
> Euch aber viel Spaß lässt es mal ordentlich rocken


Hatte auch erst vor mir eine Ausrede einfallen zu lassen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. Dezember 2016)

Bin ich dir zuvor gekommen


----------



## Stoni (17. Dezember 2016)

Moin Marko,

Ralf und ich aus dem BV sind, entgegen der Ankündigung, morgen leider nicht dabei - kam was dazwischen - euch viel Spass!

.........und bringt mit den Bioantrieb wieder heil zurück....... 

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Kniggy (18. Dezember 2016)

Danke an die 9 Mitfahrer! Super Runde Jungs und Mädels 
Waren bei teilweise doch sehr widrigen Wetterverhältnissen gut unterwegs  Leider kein Schnee dabei gewesen.. Gibt es dann beim nächsten Mal 
Bei mir standen am Ende 43km und 1180hm auf der Uhr.

Wünsche euch noch einen entspannten 4. Advent und wenn man sich nicht mehr sieht, angenehme Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## coddatec (18. Dezember 2016)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Sehr schöne Runde mit netter Begleitung. Hast mir echt super viel Spaß gemacht.

Danke @Kniggy für's guiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Dezember 2016)

Word Männer!
War echt cool und mit sehr sehr angenehmer Begleitung
Gerne und immer wieder mit Euch!!
Schönes Rest WE, bei mir steht Star Wars auf dem Programm, bin total angefixt von Roug One


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Dezember 2016)

Thomas, ein like von Dir
Wie geht es Dir??
Hoffe gut, die alte Elmtruppe ist fit wie immer
Wenn Du in der Gegend bist, melde Dich, n Bier oder radeln geht immer


----------



## Tomek13 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ja hat echt Laune gemacht gestern immer wieder gern


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

Mittwoch steht, wie zur kalten Jahreszeit gewohnt, die beliebte Winterrunde an!
29km mit 700hm, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring 18:00 Uhr.
Bitte fest zusagen, das Wetter wird kalt aber gut!

Ich freue mich auf Euch, Gruß Jens.


----------



## Tomek13 (19. Dezember 2016)

Dabei


----------



## DigitalB (19. Dezember 2016)

Moin Jungs, 
Wer wollte jetzt nochmal die Stoneman .gpx Dateien? (Bitte einmal die Email Adresse) 

Würde das Ding gerne nochmal fahren wollen ;-) 
Falls ihr also noch nen Plätzchen frei habt für eine "Bremse" am Berg [emoji12]

Ansonsten kann ich den Bierwagen am Fusse des Klinovec empfehlen [emoji41][emoji1591]









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoni (19. Dezember 2016)

.....zwischen den Tagen wäre ich gern mal im Elm dabei, falls da was geht und es passt.


Gruss
Dirk


----------



## MTBFrischling (19. Dezember 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Dezember 2016)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Wer wollte jetzt nochmal die Stoneman .gpx Dateien? (Bitte einmal die Email Adresse)
> 
> Würde das Ding gerne nochmal fahren wollen ;-)
> ...


Sauber Benedikt, na klar haben wir n Plätzchen frei, sind ja noch am planen.
Bier ist genau mein Ding
Den Track würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen, meine Mail Adresse müsstest Du haben.

@Stoni 
Immer gerne, weiß aber noch nicht wann ich wo bin?
Familie und so....
Wenn ich fahre melde ich mir hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (19. Dezember 2016)

Was wird da denn geplant


----------



## coddatec (19. Dezember 2016)

Bin Mittwoch auch endlich mal wieder mit am Start


----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Dezember 2016)

Bin wohl auch dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Dezember 2016)

So, die Mittwochsrunde ist von der beliebten "Winterrunde" zurück
Diesmal war der harte Kern unter sich und zu viert unterwegs.
Bei traumhaften Wetter, mit easy Tempo, danke Jungs
Wer nicht mit war hat was verpasst

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (21. Dezember 2016)

War super wie immer


----------



## MTBFrischling (22. Dezember 2016)

Jep, top wie immer. Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche allen eine geruhsame Zeit und frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## ThomasBS (24. Dezember 2016)

Eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr wünsche ich euch aus Köln. 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTBFrischling (26. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen 
Am Mittwoch möchten wir eine Runde durch den Oderwald drehen. Laut basecamp werden es ca. 39 km, wobei ich nicht weiß ob alles fahrbar ist. Es kann also sein das wir den ein oder anderen cremigen Part dabeihaben .  Treffpunkt ist um 9:30. Adresse fürs Navi ist Harzstr. 15, Ohrum. Wer mitkommen möchte, meldet sich bitte


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Dezember 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten zusammen
> Am Mittwoch möchten wir eine Runde durch den Oderwald drehen. Laut basecamp werden es ca. 39 km, wobei ich nicht weiß ob alles fahrbar ist. Es kann also sein das wir den ein oder anderen cremigen Part dabeihaben .  Treffpunkt ist um 9:30. Adresse fürs Navi ist Harzstr. 15, Ohrum. Wer mitkommen möchte, meldet sich bitte


Das findet im Rahmen der Mittwochsrunde statt
Ich kann leider nicht, da ich mich im Harz rumtreibe
Euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Tomek13 (26. Dezember 2016)

Dabei  
Jens danke wünsche euch auch viel Spaß im Harz


----------



## Deleted 301082 (26. Dezember 2016)

Bin raus! Ich darf arbeiten


----------



## MTBFrischling (26. Dezember 2016)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Bin raus! Ich darf arbeiten


Du Glückspilz


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Dezember 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz


Warum, bist Du als Vertretung scheiße


----------



## MTBFrischling (26. Dezember 2016)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Warum, bist Du als Vertretung scheiße


Auf Pierre war bisher immer Verlaß.....einmal sind wir immer falsch abgebogen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Dezember 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Auf Pierre war bisher immer Verlaß.....einmal sind wir immer falsch abgebogen


Die Dicke verläuft sich im Mascheroder Holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (26. Dezember 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten zusammen
> Am Mittwoch möchten wir eine Runde durch den Oderwald drehen. Laut basecamp werden es ca. 39 km, wobei ich nicht weiß ob alles fahrbar ist. Es kann also sein das wir den ein oder anderen cremigen Part dabeihaben .  Treffpunkt ist um 9:30. Adresse fürs Navi ist Harzstr. 15, Ohrum. Wer mitkommen möchte, meldet sich bitte


Bin dabei

Den Gartenschlauch bereite ich dann schon mal vor


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

da das Wetter für Freitag Sonne verspricht, würde ich eine Runde radeln wollen!
Elm oder Harz würde ich vorschlagen, wer hat Bock mitzukommen?
Streckenlänge und hm würde ich Euch passend machen.


----------



## MTBFrischling (28. Dezember 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung von heute. Wir waren zu zweit. Danke an Lars Waren insgesamt 39 Km mit 480 Hm mit nem 18er Schnitt. Leider ist die Holzernte in vollem Gange und die Wege werden zur Zeit ganz gut durch die Harvester bearbeitet  . Die Strecke können wir gerne mal im Rahmen der Mittwochsrunde fahren. Bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Dezember 2016)

Würde mitkommen


----------



## MTBFrischling (28. Dezember 2016)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Würde mitkommen


Du arbeitest ja immer.....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Dezember 2016)

Super Jungs und thx für die Vertretung!!


----------



## coddatec (28. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Runde, Maik
Hat super Spaß gemacht und so schlimm fand ich die Verschlammung garnicht, das hatten wir schon heftiger.

Auf jeden Fall eine gute Alternative zur Mittwochsrunde im Elm


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Dezember 2016)

Super Jungs
Eine Alternative zu unserer beliebten Winterrunde finde ich prima

Wir sind auch alle wieder heile vom Torfhaus runtergekommen. 
Trotz Schneegestöber
War wie immer ne Gaudi!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich war heute nochmal im Elm, die letzten hm für dieses Jahr
Morgen macht der harte Kern einen Sylvesterlauf
Wünsche Allen ein guten Rutsch
Kommenden Mittwoch steht wieder die Winterrunde an, vielleicht mit Schnee....

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (30. Dezember 2016)

Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Dezember 2016)

Na endlich Lars
Mir hat der Druck in der Hölle gefehlt


----------



## MTBFrischling (30. Dezember 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Dezember 2016)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Bin dabei


So muss das


----------



## Tomek13 (3. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues euch allen noch  so bin morgen dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Januar 2017)

Wir radeln heute nicht, außer dem Harten Kern hatte eh keiner zugesagt. 
Freitag soll es ganz gut werden, wir werden sicher eine Runde drehen. Wer mitkommen möchte ist wie immer willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2017)

Kalt ist es brrrrr....
War gestern mal 2 Std. im Elm. Bei schönem Sonnenschein und etwas verschneiten Wegen.
Die Trails sind hartgefroren und sehr gut fahrbar insgesamt bin ich 35km mit knapp 600hm geradelt, was auch genug war. War dann schon frisch....
Heute sind Pierre und ich ne kleine Runde gelaufen, 22km auch 2 Std. war ausreichend und gut kalt im Gesicht.
Morgen probieren wir mal was neues aus

Allen ein schönes Wochenende
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Januar 2017)

Der Lauf war super! Eh eine meiner liebsten Strecken!


----------



## Moga (10. Januar 2017)

Da Jens am Mittwoch nicht da ist, übernehme ich die Runde. Start ist wie immer 18Uhr Lutterspring.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. Januar 2017)

Bin dabei Bennet


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Januar 2017)

Top Männer, so muss das


----------



## coddatec (10. Januar 2017)

Bin auch am Start


----------



## Tomek13 (10. Januar 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. Januar 2017)

Danke Bennet und Lars, war ne Gaudi
Süper Ründe


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. Januar 2017)

Thomas dir Danke ich natürlich auch für die nette Begleitung


----------



## Tomek13 (11. Januar 2017)

Ja danke hat echt fun gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (11. Januar 2017)

Jau, war mal was anderes.
Zwischendurch recht stark vereist. Daher haben wir die Runde abgekürzt. Am Ende hatten wir 21km, 48hm in 1:39std. 

Danke auch von meiner Seite an Pierre, Thomas und Bennet


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. Januar 2017)

48hm= 480hm


----------



## coddatec (11. Januar 2017)

Blödes Handy...
Frisst einfach meine null auf


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Januar 2017)

Super Jungs
Harter Kern, umkehren ist keine Option!!
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei
Dafür habe ich heute den Elm auf Glatteis beim Laufen für Euch überprüft


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Januar 2017)

War nochmal nachgucken ob auch wirklich Eis im Elm ist.....
Es ist alles gut vereist da oben, Respekt für gestern Männer
Meine 30km Laufrunde mit meinem Ultra-Laufkumpel war schon tricky, aber voll geil.
Beim Radeln ist Eis ja noch ekliger und dazu noch im Dunkeln...


----------



## coddatec (17. Januar 2017)

Es ist wieder soweit, morgen ist Mittwoch und die allseits beliebte Winterrunde startet zur gewohnten Zeit um 18:00 in Lutterspring.
Da Jens verhindert ist, werde ich mit Bennet die Runde übernehmen.

Sollte es im Elm durch Schnee etwas langsamer werden als gewohnt, werden wir unterwegs gemeinsam entscheiden, ob wir wie letzte Woche auf die Frostrunde mit 21km und ca. 480hm umsatteln.

Wie immer: Bitte fest zusagen


----------



## Tomek13 (17. Januar 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Januar 2017)

Sorry bin in Scharbeutz! Weiß nicht ob ich es bis 18 Ihr schaffe! Falls nicht euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTBFrischling (18. Januar 2017)

Bin dabei. Bis heute Abend. Pierre, gib Gas auf der Bahn. Ist immer ein schönes Gefühl wenn jemand dabei ist, der langsamer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Januar 2017)

@MTBFrischling 
Weiß nicht was du meinst


----------



## coddatec (18. Januar 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung von heute.
Wir waren heute zu viert unterwegs. Wie angekündigt sind wir nur für Frost-Runde  gefahren.

Lag gut Schnee im Elm und damit waren die Anstiege etwas anstrengender als sonst. Aber bis auf wenige Stellen war es nicht glatt. Und wenn, dann fällt man weich, nicht war Thomas...

Einen Platten hatten wir auch noch unterwegs. Aber glücklicherweise auch einen Ersatzschlauch, dass wir nicht bei -8Grad flicken mussten.

Danke an Bennet, Maik und Thomas für die Begleitung


----------



## MTBFrischling (19. Januar 2017)

Danke Jungs, wie immer geil


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Januar 2017)

Ehre und Stärke Männer


----------



## Tomek13 (19. Januar 2017)

War super wie immer  und ja man hatte eine angenehme weiche landung diesmal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Januar 2017)

Kalt ist´s brrrr
Am Mittwoch wie immer die beliebte Winterrunde
Treffpunkt 18Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring.

Lg
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. Januar 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Tomek13 (24. Januar 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde. 
Alle wieder munter zurück. 

LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Januar 2017)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde steht an.
Da der Elm sicher noch teilweise vereist ist, fahren wir morgen mal eine Runde um Sickte.
Die Tour hat 29km und kaum nennenswerte hm!
Treffpunkt wir immer um 18 Uhr, diesmal auf dem Penny Markt Parkplatzplatz 
im Ortskern von Sickte (Bahnhofstraße 19A).

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (31. Januar 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Januar 2017)

Top Dicke, kennst die Runde ja schon vom Laufen
War sehr geil am Samstag


----------



## Deleted 301082 (31. Januar 2017)

Laufen war ne Gaudi!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Februar 2017)

So zurück, 30km Feldweg können auch anstrengen....
Windig und eiskalt zum Schluss!
Danke für die Begleitung, top Männer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2017)

Hi Hi,

Morgen ist Mittwoch und die Mittwochsrunde steht an
Da der Elm immer noch vereist ist, treffen wir uns am Kennel-Bad Parkplatz und radeln ein bisschen durchs Braunschweiger Umland.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr, die Strecke plant Lars.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Februar 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniggy (7. Februar 2017)

Nabend,
bei einer Runde um Braunschweig wäre ich auch dabei.
Ist das der große Parkplatz direkt nach der Bahnbrücke?

Gruß Marko


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2017)

Ja Marko


----------



## coddatec (7. Februar 2017)

Denkt bitte an ein Rücklicht, ein Teil der Strecke wird auch über Straßen führen.

Bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Februar 2017)

Finde meins nicht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Finde meins nicht


Warum wundert mich das jetzt nicht


----------



## coddatec (8. Februar 2017)

So, alle wieder zurück.
Flotte Runde zu sechst heute bei gar nicht mal so frostigen Temperaturen. 
Die Runde über Kennelbad-Südsee-Heidbergsee-Riddagshausen-Siegfriedviertel-Ölper See-Ringgleis hatte etwa 34km ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter, unterwegs waren wir ca. 1:40Std

Danke an meine Begleiter Bene, Marco, Thomas, Pierre und Jens.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Februar 2017)

War lustig gestern, gut gequatscht und trotz -4° nicht zu kalt
Der Treffpunkt war aber schon etwas, na sagen wir mal komisch.....
Die Kennzeichen der Autos 
***-FK 100
***-SM 123
Kuschlige Ecke da


----------



## DigitalB (9. Februar 2017)

Moin Mädels, 
schöne Runde, mir war zwar etwas frisch nach insgesamt 63Km, aber alles in allem ganz hübsch.



Shampoo schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt war aber schon etwas, na sagen wir mal komisch.....


Warum denn das Jens ^^ ich fand ihn super ... 
Wir sollten uns da mal im Hochsommer treffen, dann ist es bestimmt noch spaßiger


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Februar 2017)

Morgen ist Mittwoch und wie immer wird geradelt!
Eine Strecke habe ich noch nicht gebastelt, Treffpunkt ist aber der Parkplatz
am Heidbergsee in BS um 18 Uhr.
Die Strecke wird so um und bei 35km haben, hm kommen kaum zusammen.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe schau ich mal rum! Wo ist nochmal der Parkplatz!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Februar 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe schau ich mal rum! Wo ist nochmal der Parkplatz!


Ich schicke Dir einen Track von Dir zum Parkplatz.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Februar 2017)

Besser ist abholen nicht das ich mich verfahre!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Februar 2017)

Ich bringe Dich zum Parkplatz
Sind ja nur 500m


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Februar 2017)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Februar 2017)

So kurze Rückmeldung, alle wieder gut angekommen
So eine BS Runde wird im Sommer auch ab und zu mit eingebaut!
Dann natürlich mit Feierabend Bierchen
Danke für Eure Begleitung, top Männer


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Februar 2017)

Wir haben zu danken! Super Gaudi Nette Gespräche top Jungs


----------



## coddatec (16. Februar 2017)

Auch von mir Danke  an unseren Guide Jens 
Top Runde und einfach immer wieder nett mit euch.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Februar 2017)

Naja, als Guide habe ich mich noch nie gesehen, eher als Local der Spaß am Streckenbauen hat
Aber am meisten Spaß habe ich dabei gemeinsam zu radeln


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Februar 2017)

Moin,

die Mittwochsrunde fällt morgen aus, der Harte Kern macht mal was anderes und tummelt
sich "indoor"
Wahrscheinlich auch die bessere Wahl bei diesem Wetter

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2017)

Hi Hi,

morgen ist Mittwoch und es wird geradelt!
Wir treffen uns am Parkplatz Heidbergsee,  wie immer um 18 Uhr!
BS Runde mit rund 35km ohne nennenswerte hm.
Hausrunde von Chrissi und Pierre.

LG
Jens

Edit:
Aufgrund der bescheidenen Witterung radeln wir heute nicht!!


----------



## Moga (12. März 2017)

Die nächste Mittwochsrunde werde ich übernehmen. Wir fahren durch den Lappwald. Etwas über 30km, eher flach.
Treffpunkt ist in Helmstedt auf dem Bötschenberg.

Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. März 2017)

Komme gerne Bennet


----------



## Tomek13 (15. März 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Moga (15. März 2017)

Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück. 32km/400hm/17er Schnitt. Schöne Runde. Waren zu viert. Wetter hat auch gestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. März 2017)

Coole Nummer dein Wäldchen, gerne wieder


----------



## Tomek13 (15. März 2017)

War wie immer top


----------



## weisi (16. März 2017)

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr die Bremse der Gruppe...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. März 2017)

weisi schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr die Bremse der Gruppe...


War doch alles ok, hast uns doch nicht ausgebremst.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. März 2017)

Kleiner Ausflug nach Sylt!
33km Syltlauf, natürlich nicht ohne den Harten Kern, war windig, kalt und nur Regen. 
Trotzdem richtig cool. 
Hat voll Bock gemacht, sehr geiles Wochenende. 

Bis Mittwoch Männer.


----------



## DigitalB (20. März 2017)

Sehr sehr geil ;-)
..es gibt kein falsches Wetter - richtig?^^ 

Frage am Rande.... die Mission Stoneman Miriquidi.... habt ihr da schon weiter geplant? Also Termin etc.? 

MfG


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2017)

Hi Benedikt,

das wollte Maik machen, ich frage mal nach.
Das ist auf alle Fälle fest eingeplant.


----------



## DigitalB (20. März 2017)

Sauber, haltet mich mal auf dem laufenden. Dieses Jahr hab ich die Körner, das ich die Route auch mal genießen kann und nicht nur abkotze ^^


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Sauber, haltet mich mal auf dem laufenden. Dieses Jahr hab ich die Körner, das ich die Route auch mal genießen kann und nicht nur abkotze ^^


Auf jeden
Ich freue mich für Dich, hast gut trainiert
Da darf man schon stolz auf sich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. März 2017)

Moin,

Treffpunkt für die Mittwochsrunde ist der Parkplatz am Steinbruch in Evessen.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr rund 26km mit 500hm, kaum Schlamm, ein paar Trails auf der Elm Südseite.
Einsteigerfreundlich
Meine Beine sind vom Syltlauf noch schwer

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. März 2017)

Season is open Männer
Hab mir den Elm heute mal angesehen, Hammer!!!
Alles trocken und gut zu befahren
Mittwoch um 18 Uhr wie jedes Jahr zum Anfang liegt die Ostelmrunde an!
Treffpunkt am Watzumer Häuschen, bei traumhaften Wetter. 
Kurze Hose ist angesagt


----------



## coddatec (25. März 2017)

Wenn meine Erkältung vernünftig abklingt, bin ich am Start


----------



## Prilan (29. März 2017)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei. 
Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. März 2017)

Schön war's, die Mittwochsrunde im Ostelm war wie immer eine Gaudi!
Wir waren zu 7 und hatten unseren fun.


----------



## coddatec (30. März 2017)

Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. März 2017)

Bin eurer Meinung! Ein Gaudi war es bis auf mein kleiner Ausfall


 
XTR ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2017)

Kurz die Kiste auf singlespeed umgebaut und weiter gings
Die Dicke hat gute Beine


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. März 2017)

Fahre jetzt immer so


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2017)

Haste gut gemacht
Das kleine Kettenblatt kannste abschrauben, das brauchst du ja eh nicht!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. März 2017)

Die Beine überschlagen sich nur Bergab


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Die Beine überschlagen sich nur Bergab


Nicht nur die Beine.....


----------



## coddatec (30. März 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Beine.....


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. März 2017)

So ein Souvenir-Jäger hat mein Schaltröllchen eingesteckt! Schon hart wenn man so ein toller Typ ist


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> So ein Souvenir-Jäger hat mein Schaltröllchen eingesteckt! Schon hart wenn man so ein toller Typ ist


Ich sage nur, nu komm Pierre, hopp!!
Schon hart wenn man mit suchen anfängt, bevor man was verloren hat


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. April 2017)

Grüße aus Berlin!
Pierre und ich genießen gleich bei traumhaften Wetter den Berliner Halbmarathon
30.000 Beknackte und wir

Update:
34.004 gemeldete Läufer
Und das sind wir
Danke für das sehr geile Wochenende
Geile Mütze, wo haste die her......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2017)

Moin,

Mittwoch wird geradelt, Treffpunkt Steinbruchparkplatz Evessen um 18 Uhr.
Rund 32km mit 700hm, auf schön trockenen Trails.
Freu mich auf Euch,

LG Jens


----------



## coddatec (3. April 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Prilan (5. April 2017)

Bin auch dabei.....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. April 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung,

Strecke wie angekündigt, wir waren zu acht auf einer sehr schönen Trailrunde
Der Elm ist supertrocken, hat richtig Laune gemacht

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. April 2017)

Hi Hi,

morgen ist Mittwoch und wir treffen uns wieder am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr, die Runde hat 30km mit 450hm.
Etwas weniger, Bennet hat am WE ein Rennen.
Sollte es regnen, dann radeln wir nicht.

LG
Jens


----------



## ThomasBS (19. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da will ich die alte Truppe überraschen und muss erfahren, dass ihr heute wegen "Kälte" nicht fahrt. Im Winter auf den Brocken, aber heute die traditionelle Mittwochsrunde bei + 6° ausfallen lassen. 
Bin nämlich von heute bis Sonntag in der Heimat und habe mein Bike dabei. Zum Glück erbarmt sich Jens und fährt mit mir die Tage eine Elm-Erinnerungs-Runde. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. April 2017)

Moin Moin,

jau Thomas, heute wird geradelt, Ersatz für Mittwoch.......
Erbarmen muss ich mich dafür aber nicht, Chrissi kommt auch mit

Freu mich, Gruß Jens

Für Kurzentschlossene, Treffpunkt heute um 14 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen.


----------



## coddatec (21. April 2017)

Muss leider arbeiten...


----------



## ThomasBS (21. April 2017)

Falle leider kurzfristig aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aus.
Beim nächsten Mal sage ich sicherheitshalber vorher Bescheid, wenn ich nach BS komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. April 2017)

Kein Ding Thomas, schade aber und gute Besserung natürlich.
Chrissi und ich werden aber ne Runde drehen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2017)

Hi,

ich habe uns mal was für Mittwoch gebastelt.
Rund 30km mit 650hm, Treffpunkt am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr.

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (24. April 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. April 2017)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei! Muss mir nur ein Radel leihen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2017)

Dicke, Mittwoch wird ne F-si Runde für Dich
Ich nehme das Habit, Hauptsache Du hängst mich nicht ab


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. April 2017)

Danke ! Hoffentlich will ich danach noch Radon fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Danke ! Hoffentlich will ich danach noch Radon fahren


Das kannste dann knicken, einmal CD immer CD....


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. April 2017)

Das befürchte ich auch  aber werde es trotzdem riskieren


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. April 2017)

Brauchen wir noch Licht? Packe es vorsichtshalber ein


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2017)

Nur zur Sicherheit!
Mit dem F-si bist Du wahrscheinlich 15 Min. vor uns zurück...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. April 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Nur zur Sicherheit!
> Mit dem F-si bist Du wahrscheinlich 15 Min. vor uns zurück...


Sind auch nur 30km oder?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Sind auch nur 30km oder?


Ja, kleine Ründe


----------



## Prilan (26. April 2017)

Bin auch da

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. April 2017)

Super Bedingungen im Elm und Traumhaft schön
Wir sind bei Sonnenschein eine etwas verkürzte DFB Polkalrunde gefahren,
danke Männer hat super Spaß gemacht

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (26. April 2017)

War echt super heute


----------



## Deleted 301082 (26. April 2017)

Heute hat alles gepasst! Leute Wetter Ründe und das FSI ist einfach göttlich!
Danke Jens für die Runde und für die Möglichkeit mit dem FSI zu spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2017)

Schön was's!
Heja BVB


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. April 2017)

Was ist mit meinem Gesicht los? Ich seh ja doof aus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Was ist mit meinem Gesicht los? Ich seh ja doof aus


Blödsinn, das sieht cool aus.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. April 2017)

Kurze Info! 20 km 400hm im Elm abgerissen  Super trocken nette Leute echt ein Gaudi


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. April 2017)

Ach vergessen! Gelaufen nicht geradelt


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. April 2017)

Föto!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. April 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Kurze Info! 20 km 400hm im Elm abgerissen  Super trocken nette Leute echt ein Gaudi


Coole Typen da auf dem Foto
5:37er Tempo, da hat selbst der Ultraläufer zu tun gehabt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2017)

So, der Harte Kern war heute mal unter sich unterwegs
Eine kleine Runde, 42km mit 500hm über die Herzogsberge, Schandelah, Elm und retour.
Super Bedingungen und schöne Trails.
Die Dicke würde sage, das war ne Gaudi
Bisschen anstrengend war es auch, da der Wind doch stramm ist und die Feldwege dadurch 
schön anstrengend sind.


 
 
 
 
 
Anbei ein paar Bilder, war wie immer echt geil
Die Dicke mit dem F-si nicht zu bremsen, Rakete Dicke

Schönen Restsonntag und einen schönen ersten Mai,
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. April 2017)

Kann ich nur bestätigen Jens! Danke das ich deine Waffe mal fahren durfte sonst hätte ich bei diesem geilen Wetter zu Hause sitzen müssen! Ründe war echt ein Gaudi und das FSI ist nicht zu halten  Hab mich gefühlt als wenn ich mit dem RR im Wald rumballer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. April 2017)

Gleich geht es zum grillen 
Werd eben noch kurz laufen gehen damit ich auch Hunger habe


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. April 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Gleich geht es zum grillen
> Werd eben noch kurz laufen gehen damit ich auch Hunger habe


Jau, grillen bei Lars


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Mai 2017)

Grüße vom Eilumer Horn
Für mich heute 2 mal, erst erlaufen und dann mit dem Radel hoch

Allen eine schönen ersten Mai,
LG Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (2. Mai 2017)

Morgen ist die Mittwochsrunde mal im Oderwald unterwegs. Genaue Strecke steht noch nicht fest, aber wie immer wird die Fahrzeit ca. 2h betragen.
Treffpunkt ist um 18:00 am Sportplatz in Ohrum.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Mai 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Morgen ist die Mittwochsrunde mal im Oderwald unterwegs. Genaue Strecke steht noch nicht fest, aber wie immer wird die Fahrzeit ca. 2h betragen.
> Treffpunkt ist um 18:00 am Sportplatz in Ohrum.


Lasse ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen
Dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. Mai 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Mai 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Ich auch


Dann mache ich mal wieder ein Bike für Dich klar
Ist aber auch kompliziert so'n Radön.....


----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. Mai 2017)

Danke! Sehr hilfsbereit der harte Kern! Lassen keinen hängen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Mai 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Danke! Sehr hilfsbereit der harte Kern! Lassen keinen hängen!


Normal
Krasse Sache diese Reparatur, sowas dauert, da hilft man sich schon....


----------



## Tomek13 (2. Mai 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## coddatec (3. Mai 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## Prilan (3. Mai 2017)

Schaffe es auch....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Mai 2017)

Danke Maik! Das war ein Gaudi 
Infos folgen nach der leckeren Brotzeit


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Mai 2017)

Nette Gruppe!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Mai 2017)

Bayrischer Abend


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2017)

Streckenbeschreibung kommt bestimmt noch von Maik.....
32-34 km so in etwa, mit Erleichterung für Holger.......
Ne Gaudi wars
Danke Maik für die geile Runde durch den Oderwald und erst recht für den Abschluss
Bayrischer Abend, wie geil is das denn
Da habe ich sogar den unsäglichen Schal übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (4. Mai 2017)

Mittwochsrunde ist zurück Genau wie angekündigt waren es 36Km mit 445 Hm. Überwiegend auf Forstwegen mit einem kleinem Stück kurz vor Schluss für Genießer   Wie immer waren top Jungs dabei....einfach ne nette Truppe


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Mai 2017)

Danke Maik! 
Freu mich auf die nächsten Touren! Gern auch mal wieder Harz


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Danke Maik!
> Freu mich auf die nächsten Touren! Gern auch mal wieder Harz


Jau, ich habe da schon so ne eine Idee!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Mai 2017)

Bin dabei! Egal was!


----------



## MTBFrischling (4. Mai 2017)

Auf ne Harztour hab ich auch mal wieder richtig Bock.....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Auf ne Harztour hab ich auch mal wieder richtig Bock.....


Geht bald wieder los!


----------



## Prilan (4. Mai 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Mittwochsrunde ist zurück Genau wie angekündigt waren es 36Km mit 445 Hm. Überwiegend auf Forstwegen mit einem kleinem Stück kurz vor Schluss für Genießer   Wie immer waren top Jungs dabei....einfach ne nette Truppe


Top Aktion gestern Maik, besten Dank [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Mai 2017)

So heute mal fix im Elm die Bodenbeschaffenheit geprüft! 20km und ca 330hm gelaufen! Zum biken ideal!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Mai 2017)

Danke Jens! Danke Christian!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Mai 2017)

Traumhaft mit euch zu tippeln
Ab Kilometer 17 habe ich den Arbeitseinsatz bei Lars aber dann doch gemerkt



Und selbst 9 cbm Mutterboden in 2 Std. wegbuddeln hat Laune gemacht, top Jungs
Euch viel Spaß beim Radeln morgen, ich kann ja leider nicht mit, werde aber früh n 10er im Mascheroder Holz drehen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Mai 2017)

So ne kurze Runde zum Schaltung einstellen gedreht! Südstadt, Mascherode, Südsee, Lechlummer und wieder Mascherode! 32km ohne geballer ! Danke Chrissi und Thomas für die Begleitung schön das es immer spontane Begleiter gibt! 
Nächste Tour wird langfristig Angeboten damit alle die Chance haben mitzufahren! 
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2017)

Super Jungs, nächstes mal bin ich mit am Start


----------



## Tomek13 (7. Mai 2017)

War eine echt entspannte runde  
Danke an chrissi u. Pierre war super heute


----------



## lary (7. Mai 2017)

Super Runde  und kein geballer 19,4 Schnitt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2017)

lary schrieb:


> Super Runde  und kein geballer 19,4 Schnitt


Harter Kern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2017)

Nabend,

ich kann morgen leider nicht und Maik übernimmt die Runde. 
Treffpunkt ist um 18 Uhr am
Sportplatz Ohrum. 
Euch viel Spaß und Maik macht das bestimmt prima. 
Werden so 23-45km.....

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (9. Mai 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (10. Mai 2017)

Sorry muss passen! Fühl mich nicht 100% fit! Mach diesen Mittwoch mal ne Pause! Euch viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Sorry muss passen! Fühl mich nicht 100% fit! Mach diesen Mittwoch mal ne Pause! Euch viel Spass


Gute Besserung Dicke!


----------



## Holski (10. Mai 2017)

Bin heute auch dabei! Die Foto von letztem Mittwoch habe ich jetzt erst gesehen. Schön. Vorallem Dank an Maik für den schönen Abend.
LG
Holger


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> Bin heute auch dabei! Die Foto von letztem Mittwoch habe ich jetzt erst gesehen. Schön. Vorallem Dank an Maik für den schönen Abend.
> LG
> Holger


Jau das war ne prima Sache da bei Maik!
Machen wir aber öfter mal Holger, radeln und danach grillen mit Bierchen.
Maik wird Dich da auf dem Laufenden halten
Viel Spaß heute, Wetter sieht ja top aus


----------



## Prilan (10. Mai 2017)

Schaffe es heute leider nicht, die Arbeit. .....
Viel Spaß !

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBFrischling (10. Mai 2017)

Melde die Mittwochsrunde mal zurück. Waren 37km mit 580hm bei Traumwetter. Vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2017)

So muss das Maik
Wenn einer nicht kann, dann springt halt ein anderer ein!
Harte Kern, normal


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Mai 2017)

Mittwoch geht es nach Willingen  bißchen laufen biken und Festival genießen! Euch ne schöne Mittwochstour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2017)

Hi Hi,

bestes Wetter am Mittwoch Männer!
Sebastian erwartet Euch um 18 Uhr am Schwimmbadparkplatz in Hemkenrode
Es warten viele Trails mit rund 35km und ca. 800hm
Ich bin mit Pierre in Willingen beim Bike-Festival!
Wir werden Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag radeln, wer mitkommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen…..
Ihr könnt mir eine Mail schreiben oder mich über PN im Forum anschreiben.
Viel Spaß am Mittwoch, die Runde hat sich Sebastian so gewünscht und so sind wir das auch noch nicht zusammenhängend geradelt.
Gefällt mir aber  gut.

LG und ein frühes schönes Wochenende….
Jens


----------



## coddatec (15. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dabei, freu mich auf trockene Trails  

BTW: Danke Jens für die Route


----------



## MTBFrischling (16. Mai 2017)

Dabei!
 Danke für die Route und viel Spaß im Sauerland, ihr beiden


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Mai 2017)

Grüße aus Willingen, kleine Runde gelaufen, geht gut rauf hier...
Wo stecken denn die Mountainbiker der Mittwochsrunde?


----------



## coddatec (17. Mai 2017)

Top Runde, top Jungs.
Danke Jens fürs Ausarbeiten der Route und an Sebastian für das Guiden.

Wir waren zu siebt unterwegs und haben 33km trockenen Elm gehabt + 100m Schlamm, den Bennet direkt mal verifizieren musste


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Mai 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> Top Runde, top Jungs.
> Danke Jens fürs Ausarbeiten der Route und an Sebastian für das Guiden.
> 
> Wir waren zu siebt unterwegs und haben 33km trockenen Elm gehabt + 100m Schlamm, den Bennet direkt mal verifizieren musste


Hat er ne Bodenprobe gezogen


----------



## tippman (17. Mai 2017)

Die Mittwochsrunde meldet sich zurück. Sieben glückliche Mountainbiker haben bestes Wetter und beste Trails im Westelm genossen. Auf den 33km und 760hm reihte sich ein Trail nach dem anderen. Top Runde. Danke an Jens fürs Ausarbeiten der Strecke und die anderen Mitstreiter für die wie immer nette Begleitung. So muss das!


----------



## coddatec (17. Mai 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hat er ne Bodenprobe gezogen


Ja, aber nix passiert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Mai 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ja, aber nix passiert


Muss auch mal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (18. Mai 2017)

Geil,geil,geil! Das hat mal richtig Spaß gemacht! Super Strecke, bestes Wetter und wie immer coole Truppe


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2017)

Grüße vom Harten Kern aus dem Sauerland. 
Die Runde heute war mal richtig geil. Viele Trails, IXS Enduro Strecke war auch bei. Da hat die Dicke etwas komisch geguckt....
55km mit rund 1400hm
Bei der Wärme nicht von Pappe. 
Jetzt erstmal n Bierchen fühle mich unterhopft

LG 
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Mai 2017)

Moin, man war das ein Gaudi heute! Sowas von geil bekomme das Grinsen gar nicht aus meinem Gesicht
Ich würde sagen die Strecken hatte gefühlt 80% Trails! Saubere Sachen. Jens du bekommst 5 von 5 ! Erst der zweite Tag und ich bin total geflasht! Willingen ist ne Reise wert
Danke Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (18. Mai 2017)

Da müssen wohl neue Trikots her.....sitzt ganz schön stramm...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Da müssen wohl neue Trikots her.....sitzt ganz schön stramm...


Trikots sind bei Thomas in guten Händen.
Die ersten Entwürfe sind mega


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Mai 2017)

Liegt am dicken Unterhemd! Neues Trikot nehme ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2017)

Die Neuen werden glaube ich auch richtig gut.
Thomas hat da echt was drauf und ne Nummer größer merkt ja keiner


----------



## MTBFrischling (18. Mai 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Die Neuen werden glaube ich auch richtig gut.
> Thomas hat da echt was drauf und ne Nummer größer merkt ja keiner


Die Entwürfe sehen auf jeden Fall verdammt gut aus....


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht wird das ja noch was vor dem Sommer!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das ja noch was vor dem Sommer!


Das wäre schon cool


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Mai 2017)

Wetter top, Festival top, mehr MTB geht nicht!
Die Dicke und ich haben ein prima WE mit sehr geilen Touren

Viele Grüße 
Pierre & Jens


----------



## Chris_bs (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo, 
Ich bin Chris und vorhin zufällig auf euren  thread hier  gestoßen, als ich bei Google nach Mountainbike und Elm gesucht habe  
Ich mache sehr viel sportlich und habe zu letzt das mountainbiken für mich entdeckt. Ihr scheint ja eine relativ aktive community hier zu sein. 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit sich euch mal für ne Tour anzuschließen?  

Viele Grüße aus Braunschweig  und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Mai 2017)

Moin Chris, kein Problem! Einfach beobachten und zum Beispiel Mittwochs oder auch Sonntags anschließen!  Freuen uns immer auf Gleichgesinnte!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Mai 2017)

Chris_bs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin Chris und vorhin zufällig auf euren  thread hier  gestoßen, als ich bei Google nach Mountainbike und Elm gesucht habe
> Ich mache sehr viel sportlich und habe zu letzt das mountainbiken für mich entdeckt. Ihr scheint ja eine relativ aktive community hier zu sein.
> 
> ...


Du bist herzlich willkommen Chris, wir freuen uns immer über Mitstreiter
Du kannst mir deine Mailadresse über PN mitteilen, dann wirst immer informiert wenn wir radeln. 
Wir freuen uns auf Dich. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Chris_bs (21. Mai 2017)

Oh super, das klingt gut. Dann freue ich mich, noch euch mal anschließen zu können. Wisst ihr den schon wann ihr das nächste mal fahrt? Ich wollte heute einmal in den Elm fahren  

 Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Mai 2017)

Grundsätzlich jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr im Elm. 
Pierre und ich sind noch in Willingen, ob die Anderen radeln weiß nich. Ansonsten hier im Forum frage

Allen einen schönen Sonntag 
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_bs (21. Mai 2017)

Das klingt gut, ich war heute im Elm unterwegs 32km und 620hm. War ne super Runde, leider muss das Rad morgen  mal in die Werkstatt, die blöde letzte Abfahrt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Mai 2017)

Chris_bs schrieb:


> Das klingt gut, ich war heute im Elm unterwegs 32km und 620hm. War ne super Runde, leider muss das Rad morgen  mal in die Werkstatt, die blöde letzte Abfahrt


Was ist denn passiert und wo bist Du runtergefahren?
Ansonsten war das Wetter ja endlich so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Mai 2017)

Wetter ist bombastisch! Freu mich auf Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Mai 2017)

Jau, denke Start Tetzelstein, mit Bierchen danach


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Mai 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTBFrischling (21. Mai 2017)

Bin jetzt schon neidisch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Mai 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Dienstag wollte ich auf den Renner...


----------



## Magic-BS (21. Mai 2017)

Hey Jungs, ich bin dann auch endlich mal wieder dabei, auch wenn ich dann die rote Laterne tragen werde


----------



## Magic-BS (21. Mai 2017)

...vorerst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Mai 2017)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> ...vorerst


Hallo Dirk, schön dass du wieder einsteigst
Ich baue uns eine Runde die nicht gleich so hart wird


----------



## Chris_bs (21. Mai 2017)

Ich bin einen holprigen weg runter gekommen aus dem Wald Richtung K637 direkt bei lucklum. War ziemlich zügig und irgendwie ist die Kette hinten runter hat sich verhakt/verklemmt. Und ich vermute das Schaltwerk ist leicht verbogen, schleift irgendwie beim fahren in den kleinen Ritzeln. 

Hoffentlich bekomme ich das Rad schnell zurück...


----------



## coddatec (21. Mai 2017)

Ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Mai 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht


Schade! Wie war RR heute bei dem göttlichen Wetter?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2017)

Schade Lars, aber wie haben ja auch ein langens WE, da geht bestimmt was


----------



## DerFeuer (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Mein Name ist Bastian und ich komme aus dem beschaulichen Weddel. Auf der Suche nach ein paar neuen Trails im Elm bin ich auf den Thread hier gestoßen. Ich würde mich freuen euch das ein oder andere mal in dem Elm begleiten zu dürfen. Lg Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2017)

Hi Hi,

Pierre und ich sind wieder am Start, Willingen war immer geil!
Treffpunkt am Mittwoch ist der Parkplatz am Tetzelstein, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Wetter wird top, steckt Euch ein paar Euros ein, dann können wir ein Bier trinken.
Die Runde hat 31km mit rund 600hm.
Ich freue mich auf euch

LG
Jens

@DerFeuer
Hallo Bastian, wir freuen uns immer über neue Begleiter
Kannst gleich am Mittwoch mit einsteigen
Du kannst mir deine Mailadresse über PN mitteilen, dann wirst immer informiert wenn wir radeln.
Wir freuen uns auf Dich.


----------



## MTBFrischling (22. Mai 2017)

Bin leider raus am Mittwoch  Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Bin leider raus am Mittwoch  Euch viel Spaß


Mutti ist nicht da, das Kind braucht seinen Papi
Auch schön und wichtig Maik


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dabei Wird sicher wieder ne Gaudi


----------



## Chris_bs (22. Mai 2017)

Ich kann leider auch nicht das erste Mal dabei sein, die Woche drauf bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2017)

Chris_bs schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch nicht das erste Mal dabei sein, die Woche drauf bin ich dabei


Immer gerne


----------



## Magic-BS (22. Mai 2017)

Wie schon angemerkt bin ich auch dabei und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es doch nach der Erfahrung aus dem letzten Jahr, "verpflichtend" nen Fünfer im Rucksack zu haben


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2017)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Wie schon angemerkt bin ich auch dabei und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es doch nach der Erfahrung aus dem letzten Jahr, "verpflichtend" nen Fünfer im Rucksack zu haben


Verpflichtend nicht, aber auf alle Fälle besser


----------



## DerFeuer (23. Mai 2017)

Super...dann bis morgen am Tetzelstein. Ich freu mich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2017)

DerFeuer schrieb:


> Super...dann bis morgen am Tetzelstein. Ich freu mich


Top Bastian, wir freuen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. Mai 2017)

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter


----------



## schleppi (23. Mai 2017)

Jens du kannst mich eigentlich aus dem Emailverteiler für Mittwoch rausnehmen. Werde es sowieso nicht schaffen mit zufahren. Gruß Flo


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Jens du kannst mich eigentlich aus dem Emailverteiler für Mittwoch rausnehmen. Werde es sowieso nicht schaffen mit zufahren. Gruß Flo


Kein Ding, bist ja eh nie mitgekommen.
Alles Gute für Dich
Wie geht es eigentlich deinem Bruder?

Dicke, das wird schon...


----------



## schleppi (23. Mai 2017)

Soweit ganz gut nur MTB ist gestorben für ihn. Dafür fährt er mit wenn wir Rennrad fahren das geht. Mittwoch passt halt leider nicht da ich da immer Physio habe und das um 18.10 da gibt es dann ein leichtes Terminproblem.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2017)

schleppi schrieb:


> Soweit ganz gut nur MTB ist gestorben für ihn. Dafür fährt er mit wenn wir Rennrad fahren das geht. Mittwoch passt halt leider nicht da ich da immer Physio habe und das um 18.10 da gibt es dann ein leichtes Terminproblem.


Hauptsache er ist wieder einigermaßen auf den Beinen
Mach Dir keinen Kopp, muss schon passen. 
Vielleicht passt es ja mal bei einer Harz- oder Deisterrunde, geben wir hier ja auch bekannt. 
DH ist ja eh mehr dein Ding.


----------



## Prilan (24. Mai 2017)

Bin heute auch noch dabei.....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Mai 2017)

So kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde!
Wir waren zu siebt auf super Trails unterwegs, danke dafür Männer
Strecke war wie angekündigt.

Schönes Wochenende
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (24. Mai 2017)

Danke Jens  war ne Gaudi! Die Jungs waren alle super drauf endlich mal wieder Elm bei gutem Wetter. Bißchen smalltalk bißchen lachen alles dabei! Dirk schön das du wieder dabei bist und Bastian hoffe man sieht sich regelmäßig 

Schönen Vatertag euch


----------



## Magic-BS (24. Mai 2017)

Joa, war ne sehr schöne Runde.
Danke für die Orga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holski (25. Mai 2017)

Kann meine Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Hat Spaß gemacht. Trinkt nicht soviel heute....


----------



## DerFeuer (25. Mai 2017)

Moin Männer,

möchte mich auch nochmal für die klasse Runde durch den Elm bedanken. Eine tolle Truppe seid ihr  Hab die Tour und den smalltalk sehr genossen!
Versuche euch jetzt regelmäßig zu belästigen .

PS: wollte Sonntag Vormittag auch durch den Elm fahren. Falls gefahren wird bitte melden!

So jetzt mache ich mal ein paar pan cakes 

Danke & Gruß
Bastian


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2017)

Allen einen schönen Feiertag und danke für die Blumen
Holger, viel Spaß im Harz


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2017)

Schöne Runde Pierre
100km Schnitt über 32, da geht was in Berlin. 40er Schnitt Dicke
Danke für die spontane Unterstützung
....hatte n bisschen Kreislauf am Ende, war doch warm!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (29. Mai 2017)

Top Jens! Kaum Autos Sonne pur schön wellig alles dabei! Und spontaner geht wohl nicht! Freu mich auf Berlin da geht bestimmt was!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Mai 2017)

Moin Männer,

endlich Sommer
Am Mittwoch treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen, zur Ostelmrunde.
Wie üblich um und bei 30km, mit rund 500hm.
Ich freue mich auf Euch.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (30. Mai 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> endlich Sommer
> Am Mittwoch treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen, zur Ostelmrunde.
> ...



Sollte klappen


----------



## Chris_bs (30. Mai 2017)

Supi ich freue mich, mache extra bisschen früher Feierabend  Bin dort letzte Woche vorbeigefahren, war dicht, kann man da parken?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (30. Mai 2017)

Bin raus! Monatsende! Muss Rechnungen schreiben!


----------



## coddatec (30. Mai 2017)

Chris_bs schrieb:


> Supi ich freue mich, mache extra bisschen früher Feierabend  Bin dort letzte Woche vorbeigefahren, war dicht, kann man da parken?


Ja, das ist kein Problem.
Sind genügend Parkplätze vorhanden, entweder vor der Gaststätte oder am Gasthaus vorbei, da ist noch ein Parkplatz.


----------



## Chris_bs (30. Mai 2017)

sehr gut


----------



## Magic-BS (30. Mai 2017)

Bin auch dabei, wenn mir der Chef es nicht versaut.
Vielleicht ist ja auch ne Fahrgemeinschaft möglich.

An MTB-BS, ach die Kunden würden es Dir nicht übelnehmen, wenn Du lieber Biken würdest...


----------



## coddatec (30. Mai 2017)

@Magic-BS 

ich hätte noch einen Platz frei, fahre aber auf der Arbeit in BS-Gartenstadt los und anschließend tangiere ich nur noch Rüningen/Broitzem auf dem Weg nach Hause. Wenn das für Dich (oder wen anders  ) passt, sagt bescheid.


----------



## Tomek13 (30. Mai 2017)

So bin wieder da und natürlich dabei


----------



## DerFeuer (30. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich es pünktlich aus dem Büro schaffe bin ich dabei. Hoffe es klappt...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Mai 2017)

Super Männer, vielleicht hat das Watzumer Häuschen ja noch für n Bierchen auf, wenn
zurück sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (31. Mai 2017)

Moin, 
bin auch dabei...Watzumer Häuschen soll übrigens geschlossen haben wurde mir gestern gesagt. Angeblich soll der Parkplatz auch gesperrt sein.....


----------



## Chris_bs (31. Mai 2017)

Als ich letzte Woche vorbei gefahren bin. War ein Schild dran, dass es geschlossen ist und abspeerband. Parkplatz weiß ich jedoch nicht. Vg und bis später


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Mai 2017)

Alles frei, nix abgesperrt. 
Die Gaststätte hat allerdings zu.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Mai 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung, schöne Runde durch den Ostelm, alle gut durchgehalten
Wir waren zu zwölft und hatten glaube ich alle ne Gaudi, wie die Dicke immer sagt
Tolle Truppe, macht Laune
Bis nächste Woche, evtl. am Wochenende eine Harzrunde. Wir melden uns dazu nochmal. 

LG 
Jens


----------



## coddatec (1. Juni 2017)

Danke Jens, war mal wieder ne super Runde 
Zu zwölft waren wir lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Chris_bs (1. Juni 2017)

war echt super  danke dafür


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juni 2017)

Chris_bs schrieb:


> war echt super  danke dafür


Gerne wieder Chris


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. Juni 2017)

Heute ne kurze gemütliche Runde mit schmalen Profil unterwegs gewesen! Daten und Fakten kommen bestimmt noch! Danke Lars für die die Strecke, sowas kann man auch mal Abends fahren! Allen einen schönen Pfingstmontag


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juni 2017)

War wie immer geil
Pierre und Lars, danke für den Zug, top Jungs mit top Beinen
Rund 75km über den SZ Höhenzug, knapper 31er Schnitt, läuft
Sollten wir wirklich öfter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juni 2017)

Hi Hi,

am Mittwoch starten wir am Parkplatz der Gaststätte im Reitlingstal, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Die Runde hat 34km, mit rund 650hm und vielen Trails.
Wir freuen uns auf Euch.

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (5. Juni 2017)

Ich bin dabei 

War eine top Runde heute mit euch. Danke Jens, Pierre, Axel und Thomas für die Begleitung und den Windschatten. Die Dicke hat ganz schön "Bumms inne Beine"


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2017)

Jau die Dicke is ne Bank
Wetter wird nicht so prima, evtl. ändere ich die Strecke nochmal, keinen Bock auf Fango
Dann gibts ne Fitnessrunde mit weniger Trails.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Blumen! Wetter für Mittwoch ist ja eher bescheiden! Egal ich sag schon mal zu! Lars hat aber ein sehr großen Teil dazu beigetragen  ! 
Macht immer mal wieder Spaß so eine fixe Runde RR! Wir sehen uns


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen! Wetter für Mittwoch ist ja eher bescheiden! Egal ich sag schon mal zu! Lars hat aber ein sehr großen Teil dazu beigetragen  !
> Macht immer mal wieder Spaß so eine fixe Runde RR! Wir sehen uns


Kannste stolz drauf sein, hast richtig Biss bekommen
Irgendwas machen wir Mittwoch schon, 13 mal Eilumer Horn geht ja auch mal.....


----------



## Chris_bs (6. Juni 2017)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Juni 2017)

Bin dabei wird sicherlich ne Gaudi


----------



## Magic-BS (6. Juni 2017)

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei


----------



## DerFeuer (6. Juni 2017)

Bin auch vorerst ein letztes mal dabei


----------



## arne85 (7. Juni 2017)

ich würde dann heute auch wieder die Elm Saison einleiten..


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Juni 2017)

Ich habe etwas mit mir gerungen, aber aufgrund der Wetterlage radeln wir heute nicht!!
Nächste Woche wird es bestimmt wieder besser sein, vielleicht geht ja am Wochenende was

LG
Jens


----------



## Chris_bs (7. Juni 2017)

schade


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Juni 2017)

Besser so! Bis demnächst


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2017)

MTB für Kurzentschlossene!!!
Treffpunkt für eine Elmrunde um 15:15 Uhr Edeka-Parkplatz in Sickte.
Falls einer mitmöchte, bitte hier melden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2017)

Nach dem Sport ein Sportgetränk 
Morgen um 10 Uhr steht RR auf dem Programm, falls jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte hier melden. 
Wir radeln etwas über 100km, ansonsten allen ein schönes Wochenende

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2017)

Entspannte RR Runde bei bestem Wetter, wieder über 100km
Hat gut Bock gemacht. 

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2017)

Hi HI,

gutes Wetter am Mittwoch, MTB ist voll OK!
Wir treffen uns am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen, die Straße Markmorgen bis zum Ende fahren, man kommt dann automatisch zum Parkplatz.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Die Runde hat 35km mit 500hm, bewusst etwas weniger, da am Wochenende der Berliner Velothon ansteht.
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (12. Juni 2017)

Bin dabei. Freue mich


----------



## Chris_bs (13. Juni 2017)

ebenfalls dabei, sofern ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme


----------



## Magic-BS (13. Juni 2017)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Chris_bs (14. Juni 2017)

Ich würde eventuell noch einen Arbeitskollegen mitbringen, der ebenfalls Lust hat, sofern für euch io?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2017)

Chris_bs schrieb:


> Ich würde eventuell noch einen Arbeitskollegen mitbringen, der ebenfalls Lust hat, sofern für euch io?


Chris, natürlich ist das ok
Wer mitkommen möchte ist immer herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Kniggy (14. Juni 2017)

Moin,
ich hab auch mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde mit euch im Elm. 
Fährt jemand von Braunschweig und hat noch einen Platz frei? ☺️
Gruß Marko


----------



## coddatec (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Marco,

normalerweise habe ich immer einen Platz frei, nur heute und nächste Woche bin ich leider nicht mit am Start.
Sonst aber immer gerne, schreib mich einfach an


----------



## MTBFrischling (14. Juni 2017)

Danke Jens wie immer top wie immer alles super nette Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (14. Juni 2017)

War super wie immer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2017)

So muss das Männer
Hat mega Bock gemacht, war ne Gaudi. Wir waren zu sechst. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. Juni 2017)

Der harte Kern läuft heute für einen guten Zweck


----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. Juni 2017)

Danke Jungs! Toller Lauf! Jetzt noch ein Sportgetränk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juni 2017)

Super Sache Pierre, hat voll Bock gemacht
Tolle Truppe


----------



## Tomek13 (17. Juni 2017)

War hammer heute 
Gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFrischling (17. Juni 2017)

Wer ist denn der junge, voll austrainierte und gut aussehende Typ mit der Startnummer 9956 ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juni 2017)

Cooler Typ der Dicke mit der Nummer 9956


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2017)

Viele Grüße aus Berlin, heißes Wetter und trotz Problemen einen 37er Schnitt. Top Dicke


----------



## Deleted 301082 (18. Juni 2017)

Schön war es! Ist auch immer ne Gaudi mit den Jungs! Leider nen Platten gefahren ! Egal umkehren ist keine Option


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Schön war es! Ist auch immer ne Gaudi mit den Jungs! Leider nen Platten gefahren ! Egal umkehren ist keine Option


Jau, umkehren ist keine Option


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juni 2017)

Huhu Leute...
ich plane da was.... Evtl. hat ja jemand Lust und kommt mit ;-) 
Meldungen etc. bitte zu mir.

Kette rechts 
Bene


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juni 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 613128 Anhang anzeigen 613129
> Entspannte RR Runde bei bestem Wetter, wieder über 100km
> Hat gut Bock gemacht.
> 
> ...




Das Nächste mal will ich mit  ... bitte bescheid sagen ;-)


----------



## Patrick76 (19. Juni 2017)

Moin moin ,
nachdem ich mir kürzlich ein Mtb gekauft habe möchte ich mich als Anfänger mal an der einen oder anderen Tour beteiligen. Derzeit fahre ich vorrangig Stadt und bin dabei nach und nach Kondition aufzubauen. Gerne würde ich waldstrecken fahren und auch nach Möglichkeit unter Anleitung im nusspark rumrussen. Auch wenn das Bike ( bulls wildtail) nur in der 600 € klasse beheimatet ist und für wilde sachen nicht ausgelegt ist hoffe ich, die ersten Übungsstunden damit ableisten zu können  Für die ersten Gehversuche sollte es ja eigentlich reichen. Bin ich da mit meinem ersten Post gleich an der richtigen Stelle gelandet ? Ich bin Braunschweiger und ziemlich untrainiert

Ich freue mich auf tipps und Antworten.
Viele Grüße 
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Das Nächste mal will ich mit  ... bitte bescheid sagen ;-)


Bene, ich hatte hier geschrieben, dass wir eine Runde mit dem Renner drehen wollen.
Ich melde mich auf jeden

@Patrick76 
Grundsätzlich ist jeder willkommen, wir freuen uns immer über neue Begleiter
Evtl. könnten unsere Runden für einen Anfänger, der selbst von sich sagt er wäre untrainiert,
schon mal hart werden. Unmöglich aber auch nicht, wir haben bis jetzt alle wieder heile
zurückgebracht und wenn Du Ehrgeiz hast, wirst du schnell den Anschluss finden. Um dir Fahrtechnik
beizubringen haben wir auch welche unter uns, aber die werden kaum Zeit und Lust haben, dir am
Nussberg Tricks zu zeigen. Kreuz da doch einfach mal auf, der ein oder andere hilft dir da bestimmt.
Ansonsten einfach radeln und von den anderen abgucken

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2017)

Moin,

morgen ist Mittwoch und wir starten bei bestem Wetter um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz auf dem Tetzelstein.
Die Runde hat 31km mir ca. 600hm.
Wenn wir rechtzeitig zurück sind, sollte noch ein Abschlussbier in der Kneipe am Tetzelstein drin sein.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Juni 2017)

Sorry bin Mittwoch nicht dabei! Es gibt Zeugnisse und die Tradition will das wir dann essen gehen mit der Familie! Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTBFrischling (20. Juni 2017)

Bin leider auch raus....sorry​


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juni 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Bin leider auch raus....sorry​



Noch kaputt vom Bambino Lauf am Freitag, oder haste wieder n Mückenstich


----------



## Prilan (21. Juni 2017)

Mache mit heute ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBFrischling (21. Juni 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Noch kaputt vom Bambino Lauf am Freitag, oder haste wieder n Mückenstich


Ihr habt mich halt kaputt gelaufen...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juni 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich halt kaputt gelaufen...


Pussy


Super Runde heute Männer.
Traumhaftes Wetter, war ne Gaudi
Wir waren zu sechst


----------



## Tomek13 (21. Juni 2017)

War wie immer der hammer heut


----------



## Magic-BS (21. Juni 2017)

... der Trail Anteil war genial.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juni 2017)

Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt, vielleicht geht es am Sonntag 
mal in den Harz. Melde mich dazu aber nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (22. Juni 2017)

Wäre dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juni 2017)

Wie immer


----------



## Holski (22. Juni 2017)

Ihr seid ja schon wieder beim WE. Nochmal zu gestern, war super mit Euch im Elm.
Bis dann 
Holger


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juni 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja schon wieder beim WE. Nochmal zu gestern, war super mit Euch im Elm.
> Bis dann
> Holger


Dein Profilbild verlangt den Brocken bei schönem Wetter


----------



## Holski (22. Juni 2017)

Das ist der Keilberg in Tschechien. Wetter war damals richtig sch....
Wie schon gesagt, ich komme gerne mit in den Harz, aber nicht dieses WE.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juni 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> Das ist der Keilberg in Tschechien. Wetter war damals richtig sch....
> Wie schon gesagt, ich komme gerne mit in den Harz, aber nicht dieses WE.


Wenn man genau hinsieht, sieht man auch, dass das nicht der Brocken ist
Ich muss auch erstmal sehen was meine Mädels so vorhaben
Evtl. gehe ich Sonntag auch länger Laufen, oder kletter auf den Renner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Juni 2017)

Hi HI,

Treffpunkt am Mittwoch ist der Parkplatz am Freibad in Hemkenrode.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr
31km ein paar Trails und rund 600hm, also wie immer

Wir freuen uns auf Euch
LG Jens


----------



## DigitalB (26. Juni 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hi HI,
> 
> Treffpunkt am Mittwoch ist der Parkplatz am Freibad in Hemkenrode.
> Wie immer um 18 Uhr
> ...




Wuhuuuuuu ... Startpunkt Hemkenrode ;-) ... ich kläre das mal mit meiner Frau, evtl. darf ich bei euch mitspielen ^^


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juni 2017)

Hatte heute etwas Zeit und war bisschen radeln im Elm, trotz dem Starkregen sind die
Trail einigermaßen trocken
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werden wir morgen eine schöne Runde radeln können.

Aber mal was Anderes!
Wir (Der harte Kern) werden in Zukunft einen festen Lauftermin anbieten, mit dem Ziel
vielleicht sogar einen Lauftreff basteln zu können
Das Tempo richtet sich grundsätzlich nach dem langsamsten, sollte aber schon um und bei
6er Tempo liegen. Die Streckenlänge und auch die Runde werden variieren. Die ersten Runden
haben 6-7 km, um möglichst jedem einen Einstieg zu bieten. Das Ziel ist dann zumindest
eine Stunde zu laufen, beim 6er Tempo also 10 km
Es muss sich niemand anmelden, oder sonst irgendwas. Ich werde grundsätzlich da sein
Der Lauftermin ist jeden Freitag um 17.30 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist immer der Parkplatz am
Grünen Jäger in Riddagshausen.
Wäre prima wenn der ein oder andere auftaucht, also bis Freitag


----------



## DigitalB (28. Juni 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hatte heute etwas Zeit und war bisschen radeln im Elm, trotz dem Starkregen sind die
> Trail einigermaßen trocken
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werden wir morgen eine schöne Runde radeln können.
> 
> ...



zu Pkt. 1: --> ich hoffe ich schaffe es, muss mir mit meiner Freundin noch eine Hochzeit-Location angucken. Und wenn sie zudem heute RR fahren will muss ich mit ihr RR fahren ^^ ... Also wenn ich da bin, bin ich da, wenn nicht , dann nicht ;-)

zu Pkt. 2: hört sich erstmal gut an. Nachdem ich die Nachtlauftrecke (6,5km in 32Min ) gelaufen bin, könnte ich mir mal wieder was neues vornehmen (10km? ^^) . Und immer nur alleine ist halt auch doof. Aber ob ich das zeitlich schaffe, weiß ich noch nicht. Wir werden sehen. 

Ansonsten, wenn man sich heute nicht sieht: Euch viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Juni 2017)

Genau so soll es sein Bene, wer zu Laufen kommt ist willkommen und wenn es 
mal nicht klappt, dann ist das auch ok
Ich laufe halt gerne und nach wie vor sehr viel, für mich ist das dann ein fester
Termin. Pierre, Chrissi und Thomas werden sicher auch häufig kommen.
Eine Stunde laufen ist schon gut und da soll die Reise hingehen. Falls jemand mal
länger laufen möchte, sollte er sich vorher melden, damit ich mich vernünftig verpflege.
Größere Runden würden dann angehängt, so dass keiner überfordert wird. Das ist beim
Laufen sehr wichtig und ganz anders als beim Radeln

Was die Mittwochsrunde betrifft, müssen wir wohl erstmal abwarten!
Es ist viel Regen angesagt worden


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Juni 2017)

Leider stimmt der Wetterbericht und es regnet ordentlich. 
Wir radeln also heute nicht!!


----------



## Holski (29. Juni 2017)

Hi, habe gestern versucht die Trail freizuhalten und bin eine von Jens schönen Runden gefahren. Das Wetter war super und die Trails etwas schlammig. Aber ohne Euch ist es nur halb so schön gewesen.
LG
Holger


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juni 2017)

Wir waren gestern zu voreilig
Um 19 Uhr hat es hier in Sickte aber aus vollen Kannen geschüttet.


----------



## Holski (29. Juni 2017)

Das muss an mir vorbeigezogen sein. Ich war von 18.00Uhr bis 20.40Uhr unterwegs und es war von oben trocken.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juni 2017)

Wir tauschen mal unsere Telefonnummern aus, dann komme ich beim nächsten mal einfach kurzfristig mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (30. Juni 2017)

Wir waren gestern mal im Elm-Matsch spielen. Sehr zu empfehlen! Fango ist schließlich gut für die Haut [emoji849][emoji23]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Euch ein schönes Wochenende! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2017)

Sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## DerFeuer (30. Juni 2017)

Mensch was ist denn das für ein Wetter in der Heimat!? 
Falls Mittwoch gefahren wird, würde ich mich der Gruppe wieder anschließen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juli 2017)

Gerne Bastian

Und auf geht's nach Düsseldorf Tour de France Start angucken


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juli 2017)

André & Toni
Irre und absolut beeindruckend die Tour de France
1,5 Mio. Zuschauer, Wahnsinn


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juli 2017)

Hi Hi,

morgen wird geradelt!
Wir starten am Tetzelstein, ich habe da so eine Runde mit „wenig“ Schlamm.
33km rund 600hm, Start wie immer um 18 Uhr.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (4. Juli 2017)

Dabei! Freu mich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juli 2017)

Ich nehme auch ne Fliegenklatsche mit


----------



## MTBFrischling (4. Juli 2017)

Reicht nicht. Besorg dir nen Drachentöter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (4. Juli 2017)

Dabei...


----------



## DerFeuer (5. Juli 2017)

Schaffe es leider nicht...klebe noch im Büro


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juli 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung,
alle heile durchgekommen. Waren recht fix unterwegs, haben sogar ein Bierchen am Tetzelstein geschafft!!
Wie immer geil, danke Jungs.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (6. Juli 2017)

War wie immer ne super Runde. Mir hat ein wenig der Windschatten gefehlt.....der Schattenspender war ja leider in HB


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juli 2017)

Schattenspender und Bremse


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Juli 2017)

Ruhig hier
Hab heute mal ein bisschen im Elm, auf mir unbekannten Waldautobahnen rumgeschnüffelt. Sowas gibt's auch noch, ok gab's
Hab einen Trail gefunden 1,3km lang
Wird am Mittwoch gleich eingebaut
Jetzt n Bierchen, die Sonne genießen und Euch ein schönes Wochenende
Morgen wollte ich evtl. in die Asse, hab da was beim RR gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (11. Juli 2017)

Moin Jungs, ich würde heute in die Asse fahren wollen...also wer lust und Zeit hat 

Hin, zweimal hoch, zweimal Trails runter und wieder zurück. Die Strecke hat ca. 65km mit 600hm 

Abfahrt 18:30Uhr am Prinzenpark vorm Löwengarten (Biergarten). 

bitte kurze Rückmeldung wenn wer dabei ist. 

Ansonsten --> Kette rechts und schönen Dienstag 

Benedikt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juli 2017)

Moin Benedikt, Asse ist immer wieder geil
Ich bin aber leider raus, hab mich erkältet.
Das betrifft auch die Mittwochsrunde, ihr müsst euch mal ohne mich organisieren.
Euch aber viel Spaß

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juli 2017)

Hi Hi,

ihr müsst Mittwoch nochmal ohne mich auskommen, bin noch nicht richtig gesund.
Schade, nächste Woche leider auch, bin dann in den Alpen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Magic-BS (18. Juli 2017)

Na das ist ja ein Ding, da hat es Dich wohl richtig erwischt. 
Kann schon hartnäckig sein, so ein Männerschnupfen.
Dir dann mal gute Besserung und viel Spaß in den Alpen!


----------



## Tomek13 (18. Juli 2017)

Kann morgen auch nicht einspringen.... da ich momentan nicht mobil bin


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juli 2017)

Hoffentlich bald wieder in Ordnung Thomas
Ist ja auch Urlaubszeit, wir zwei sind ja die Einzigen die die Fahne hochhalten 
Dirk, Du kannst ja wenn du Zeit und Lust hast ne Runde übernehmen


----------



## Magic-BS (18. Juli 2017)

Ich als Tourguide, na ob sowas gut geht?!
Hmm, Thomas könnte Dir ne Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten, daran sollte es ja nicht scheitern...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juli 2017)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Ich als Tourguide, na ob sowas gut geht?!
> Hmm, Thomas könnte Dir ne Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten, daran sollte es ja nicht scheitern...


Das klappt bestimmt
Ich schicke auch noch fix ne Mail wenn ihr möchtet!
Wetter ist ja mega


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juli 2017)

Hmmm ich hätte ja Lust ... könnte auch schnell was zusammenklicken... 
Start Hemkenrode? oder gibts noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit aus BS heraus?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juli 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hätte ja Lust ... könnte auch schnell was zusammenklicken...
> Start Hemkenrode? oder gibts noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit aus BS heraus?


Perfekt Benedikt, so muss das
Ich sende noch fix ne Mail raus, Startpunkt 18 Uhr Schwimmbadparkplatz Hemkenrode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (19. Juli 2017)

Deal...dann brauch ich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit. (Die Anfahrt ist dann ja Human ;-)

18:00Uhr Hemkenrode,  nach Lust und Laune die Trails und Anstiege des Nordwestelms bereisen. ;-)


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juli 2017)

Falls wer mit dem Bike aus BS anreisen will...ich fahre um 17:10Uhr  vom Prinzenpark (Löwengarten) aus los... wenn wer mitkommen will bitte melden.


----------



## Tomek13 (19. Juli 2017)

Wäre eine überlegung wert melde mich gegen mittag nochmal denke mal sollte klappen  mit 17.10 uhr


----------



## Magic-BS (19. Juli 2017)

Na da ist der Kelch ja an mir vorbeigegangen wäre aber auch kein Thema gewesen 

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt. 
Erste Wetterwarnungen gibt es ja schon für Braunschweig ab 18 Uhr. Kritisch wird es wohl aber erst ab 21 Uhr.


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juli 2017)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Na da ist der Kelch ja an mir vorbeigegangen wäre aber auch kein Thema gewesen
> 
> Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt.
> Erste Wetterwarnungen gibt es ja schon für Braunschweig ab 18 Uhr. Kritisch wird es wohl aber erst ab 21 Uhr.



sollte das Wetter bescheiden werden und eine Gewitterwolke im Anmarsch sein, wird natürlich angepasst ( wir fahren dann in Badehose) ^^


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juli 2017)

So ich habe mal zwei Routen gebastelt.

Version hart: http://www.strava.com/routes/9710289 --> 30km / 700hm

Version härter : http://www.strava.com/routes/9710284 -->42km / 1000hm

der Rest wird nach Lust und Laune angepasst... ansonsten cruisen wir halt umher und zeigen Präsenz... --> Schnell aussehen reicht ^^


----------



## Magic-BS (19. Juli 2017)

Da ich dann eher zum Medium-Kern gehöre, bin ich dann auch für ne Medium-Tour


----------



## DigitalB (19. Juli 2017)

Top! Auch für dieses Klientel habe ich was im Programm ;-) 

Wir fahren einfach ;-) 

Marko, Robert und ich starten 17:10 von Prinzenpark [emoji1591]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek13 (19. Juli 2017)

So werde auch am parkplatz sein um 18.00 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich erwarte Berichte


----------



## DigitalB (20. Juli 2017)

Moin...
na gut, hier ein kleiner Bericht.

Wir sind zu fünft aus Braunschweig angereist. In Hemkenrode haben wir dann Dirk und ?? (Namen Vergessen ^^)
Die Tour war an sich ca. 25 km lang mit 500Hm (Strecke auf dem Foto im Uhrzeigersinn).
Boden war ok, teilweise etwas schlammig.
Nach dem Elmwarteweg-Trail haben wir aufgrund der Wetterlage abgekürzt, damit wir, noch rechtzeitig vor dem Unwetter nach BS kommen konnten.

Die 15km Rückfahrt war dann von einer ziemlich hohen Pace gekennzeichnet (23er Schnitt^^). Aber es war leider notwendig. Aber ich denke es sind alle rechtzeitig und trocken zu hause angekommen.

Ansonsten hoffe ich es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und bis zum Nächsten mal.

Kette rechts


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juli 2017)

Super Jungs und Dank an Bene und Marko


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juli 2017)

Grüße aus Südtirol


----------



## DigitalB (24. Juli 2017)

Moin ... auch von mir verspätetete Grüße aus Grömitz.

Ich schwöre ich habe im Garmin "Heidbergsee" eingegeben [emoji12][emoji849][emoji51]










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin ... auch von mir verspätetete Grüße aus Grömitz.
> 
> Ich schwöre ich habe im Garmin "Heidbergsee" eingegeben [emoji12][emoji849][emoji51]
> 
> ...


Alter Finne, bald kannst du beim Team Bora anheuern und dem Sagan die Wasserflaschen bringen. Respekt Benedikt, Hut ab für deine Konsequenz
Freue mich für Dich mit was Du geschafft hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (24. Juli 2017)

Ach sieh mal einer an...
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niede...-um-Trampelpfade-im-Naturpark-Elm,elm108.html

So so, die jungen Bäume müssen geschützt werden, da kann man doch nicht mehr wirklich viel zu sagen......


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2017)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Ach sieh mal einer an...
> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niede...-um-Trampelpfade-im-Naturpark-Elm,elm108.html
> 
> So so, die jungen Bäume müssen geschützt werden, da kann man doch nicht mehr wirklich viel zu sagen......


Absolut deiner Meinung Dirk
Total behämmert, frage mich was die da geschützt haben, dass sieht aus wie nach einem Bomenangriff...


----------



## Moga (24. Juli 2017)

Ich würde mal wieder die Mittwochsrunde übernehmen. Start Lutterspring. Geplant sind knapp 30km. Werde das ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig machen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Zusagen!

Bennet


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2017)

Top Bennet
Hoffentlich passt das Wetter bei euch


----------



## Tomek13 (24. Juli 2017)

Wetter soll kacke werden 
Bin aber trotzdem dabei


----------



## Holski (25. Juli 2017)

HI, bin dabei.
Bennet, wo genau muss ich denn hinkommen?
Habe das hier gefunden: Am Lutterspring, 38154 Königslutter am Elm.


----------



## coddatec (25. Juli 2017)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Moin ... auch von mir verspätetete Grüße aus Grömitz.
> 
> Ich schwöre ich habe im Garmin "Heidbergsee" eingegeben [emoji12][emoji849][emoji51]



Krasse Sache, Bene 

Bin dieses Jahr auch einmal per RR von BS nach kurz vor Lübeck gefahren. Waren zwar nur knapp über 200km, aber solche long distance Touren haben echt ihren Scharm.



 
Müssen mal bei Zeiten ne gemeinsame Aktion starten 

Kennst Du die ostfalen-randonneure oder die Weserrunde?? Wäre doch mal was für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juli 2017)

Moin Holger, falls ihr Radeln könnt, hier mal der Treffpunkt. 
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder mit am Start
   
Hier in Südtirol ist auch schlechtes Wetter.....
In der Sonne hält man es nicht aus, man muss in den Schatten
Grüße aus den sonnigen Alpen.


----------



## Holski (25. Juli 2017)

HI Jens,
danke, dann hoffe ich für Dich auf besseres Wetter oder einfach alles "schöntrinken" mit Ayinger


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juli 2017)

Herrliche Trails, wirklich alles dabei
Wetter passt prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (26. Juli 2017)

Ich würde mal sagen die Tour fällt heute ins Wasser. 
Ich werde mich dann heute lieber im Fitnesstudio beschäftigen.


----------



## Holski (26. Juli 2017)

Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Viel Spaß in der Mukkibude.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Juli 2017)

Man man, was für ein scheiß Sommer...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2017)

Hi Hi,

am Mittwoch treffen wir uns auf dem Tetzelstein, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Wir radeln die Standardrunde mit wenig Schlamm, mal sehen wie es im Elm aussieht.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (1. August 2017)

Dabei! Freue mich


----------



## Deleted 435793 (1. August 2017)

Hallo Jens.
Was heißt denn bei Euch "Standardrunde" ?
Kann ich mich da als Anfänger anschließen und mithalten ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2017)

Ich habe deine PN beantwortet, wird schon klappen!
Du hast doch ein e-Bike, der Akku reicht doch für 2 Stunden, oder?
Die Trails sind jedenfalls ohne irgendwelche technischen Schwierigkeiten!


----------



## Tomek13 (1. August 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Dabei


Team CD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (1. August 2017)

Morgen bleibt das habit noch zu hause  
Habe es noch in der wohnung und muss am wochenende mal dafür im keller platz machen.... da es morgen schlammig wird nehm ich das alte nochmal 
Am wochenende nehm ich das habit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Morgen bleibt das habit noch zu hause
> Habe es noch in der wohnung und muss am wochenende mal dafür im keller platz machen.... da es morgen schlammig wird nehm ich das alte nochmal
> Am wochenende nehm ich das habit



Vitrine....
Hatten wir schon mal
Ok, dann nehme ich das F-si, sonst hätte ich das Habit genommen


----------



## Tomek13 (1. August 2017)

Jessi dreht mir den hals um wenn ich mit dem dreckigen fahrrad in die wohnung komme  
Am wochenende team CD


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2017)

Soll froh sein, dass du das Habit nicht mit ins Bett nimmst


----------



## Tomek13 (1. August 2017)




----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2017)

Wusste ich's doch, du hast es versucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFrieda (1. August 2017)

Wann und wo fährt denn das Team CD am Wochenende?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. August 2017)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Wann und wo fährt denn das Team CD am Wochenende?


Ich wahrscheinlich nicht, angedacht war aber wohl eine Harzrunde.


----------



## Magic-BS (2. August 2017)

Ich bin diese und kommende Woche raus, bin im Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. August 2017)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Ich bin diese und kommende Woche raus, bin im Urlaub


Lass es Dir gut gehen Dirk


----------



## Prilan (2. August 2017)

Bin heute auch dabei ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek13 (2. August 2017)

Schaffs leider doch nicht... bin noch auf arbeit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. August 2017)

Alle wieder heile angekommen!
Runde wie angekündigt, mit etwas Schlamm und anstrengenden Boden.
Wir waren zu acht und echt fix unterwegs, danke Männer

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (2. August 2017)

Wie immer top! Danke Jungs


----------



## Holski (3. August 2017)

War super!! Ich finde das der Schlamm ja zum MTB fahren gehört, wenn nur nicht das Putzen hinterher wäre!


----------



## Tomek13 (3. August 2017)

Hey werd am samstag mal durch den sz höhenzug radeln evtl. hat ja jemand lust und zeit mitzukommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 435793 (4. August 2017)

Hallo Jungs,
danke noch mal, dass Ihr mich mitgenommen habt und Danke an Jens für die tolle Tour.
War super geil, trotz Sturz und dem lästigen Putzen.
Beim nächsten Mal dann ohne Motor...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. August 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> danke noch mal, dass Ihr mich mitgenommen habt und Danke an Jens für die tolle Tour.
> War super geil, trotz Sturz und dem lästigen Putzen.
> Beim nächsten Mal dann ohne Motor...


Das freut mich Torge, wenn es dir gefallen hat!
Dein Motor hat niemanden gestört und mal hinfallen gehört schon auch dazu
Du kannst gerne immer mitkommen, ob mit oder ohne Motor
Zum Putzen hatte ich noch keine Lust

Schönes WE
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Hey werd am samstag mal durch den sz höhenzug radeln evtl. hat ja jemand lust und zeit mitzukommen ?


Was'n los hier, SZ Höhenzug ist erste Sahne!!!
Muss Thomas alleine radeln?


----------



## Tomek13 (5. August 2017)

War etwas nass.. habe die runde ein klein wenig abgekürzt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> War etwas nass.. habe die runde ein klein wenig abgekürzt Anhang anzeigen 630771 Anhang anzeigen 630772


Alter, bestes Wetter
Harter Kern Thomas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. August 2017)

Hi Hi,

am Mittwoch geht es in den Ostelm, aber etwas anders als sonst!
Die Runde hat 36km mit rund 600hm, ein neuer Trail ist dabei.
Treffpunkt ist um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen. Parken bitte an
dem Feldweg vor dem ehemaligen Parkplatz. Das Watzumer Häuschen
ist jetzt privat Besitz und der Typ der da wohnt ist eher komisch.....

Bis Mittwoch
LG Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (7. August 2017)

Team CD am start


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Team CD am start


Sehr geil, das ging ja fix
Team CD


----------



## coddatec (7. August 2017)

Auch dabei 

 Sollte es schlammig werden, ist auch egal, letzte Woche wird das niemals toppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prilan (9. August 2017)

Auch dabei ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arne85 (9. August 2017)

Moin, ich würde mich für heute dann auch mal wieder ankündigen..
Bis nachher.

Gruß, Arne


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2017)

Ich freue mich Männer!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung, alle gut angekommen
Wir waren zu acht, trotz einiger Absagen, danke Männer.
War recht sulzig die Runde

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (9. August 2017)

Danke Jens! Super Ründe und perfekte Verpflegung  immer wieder lecker so ein kaltes Getränk nach solch einer schönen Runde


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2017)

Elm Südseite, immer wieder geil!



 
...und danach ne Kaltschale
Danke Jungs, macht echt Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (9. August 2017)

Klasse Runde, wie immer im Ostelm.
 Macht immer wieder Spaß mit euch, Jungs


----------



## Tomek13 (9. August 2017)

War wie immer super heut


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> War wie immer super heut


Team CD


----------



## Tomek13 (9. August 2017)

Fährt sich echt mega geil


----------



## Hojebo (10. August 2017)

Hat Spaß gemacht! Aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich mit einem Fully dabei, sonst bekommt mein Orthopäde einen Nervenzusammenbruch.


----------



## MTBFrischling (10. August 2017)

Super Runde! Super Verpflegung! Super Jungs! Danke an alle


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. August 2017)

Das war ja ne Gaudi! Danke Jens, Sebastian, Thore, Thomas und Chrissi! Top Tour viel gelacht und Spaß gehabt! 
Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Touren 
Daten kommen von Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. August 2017)

Danke auch an Dich Pierre
Tolle Tour, mit prima und natürlich topfiten Jungs
Hier die Daten, knapp 46km mit 1700hm, alles schön nass und anstrengend.
War für jeden was dabei um sich auszuloten, sowohl bergab, als auch bergauf.
Etliche Anstiege jenseits der 20% und nicht nur kurze Rampen.
Allein eine Mittwochsrunde steckten von den hm her in 4km...
   
War ne echte Gaudi

Bis Mittwoch
LG Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (13. August 2017)

War mega heute danke an euch 
Hat lust auf mehr gemacht freue mich auf die nächsten touren


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> War mega heute danke an euch
> Hat lust auf mehr gemacht freue mich auf die nächsten touren


Immer Thomas, Harter Kern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2017)

Moin Männer,

die Mittwochsrunde steht!
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Lutterspring, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
30km und rund 600hm, mit schönen Trails.
Hoffentlich bleicht es trocken.

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (14. August 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Holski (14. August 2017)

Auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. August 2017)

Ich leider nur eventuell! Hab ISO und da weiß ich nicht wie lange es dauert!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Ich leider nur eventuell! Hab ISO und da weiß ich nicht wie lange es dauert!


ISO......
Biste krank, oder war das doch zu viel für Dich gestern


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. August 2017)

Gestern? Was war da? War noch nen 10 er laufen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Gestern? Was war da? War noch nen 10 er laufen!


Ach deswegen ISO heute...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. August 2017)

Mittwoch hab ich ISO-Zertifizierung! 
Wenn die Dame pünktlich geht bin ich dabei! Sonst nächsten Mittwoch halt wieder!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Mittwoch hab ich ISO-Zertifizierung!
> Wenn die Dame pünktlich geht bin ich dabei! Sonst nächsten Mittwoch halt wieder!


Damenbesuch.....
Das geht gar nicht, ich ticker mal lieber mit Deiner Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2017)

Schön war's
Die restlichen Bilder sind in einem Ordner in meinen Fotos


----------



## coddatec (14. August 2017)

Mittwoch bin ich auch dabei

Kurze Info für alle Autofahrer, die nach BS zurück wollen
Von Mittwoch, 16. August, etwa 18 Uhr, bis Donnerstag, 17. August, etwa 5 Uhr, sind beide Fahrtrichtungen der A 39 zwischen dem Kreuz Braunschweig-Süd und der Anschlussstelle Rautheim gesperrt


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. August 2017)

Bike-Check beim Team CD


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2017)

Chrissi hat mir das große Ritzel weggenommen, dass ich auch mal schieben muss....


----------



## Prilan (14. August 2017)

Jep - war Top gestern, hat super viel Spaß gemacht ...
Mittwoch kann ich nur kurzfristig zusagen - nach Arbeitsaufkommen ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek13 (14. August 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Chrissi hat mir das große Ritzel weggenommen, dass ich auch mal schieben muss....


 Da wollten die team CD ausbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lary (15. August 2017)

Das nächste mal gibt es Singlespeed


----------



## Prilan (16. August 2017)

Bin heute auch dabei ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. August 2017)

Hi Hi, wir sind auch alle wieder gut angekommen!
Stecke wie angekündigt, passte gut.
Wir waren zu neunt, danke Jungs
Was für ein Spaß, Männer echt mega
Alle am quatschen und lachen, was für eine Gaudi, trotz cremigen Untergrund!!
Respekt noch an Thomas mit Begleitung, 100km Mtb ist ne Ansage!!!
Ein paar Junges von uns wollen am WE wieder in den Harz, vielleicht hat ja wer Bock

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (16. August 2017)

So sind auch gut angekommen war wie immer mega heute aber sehr anspruchsvoll


----------



## DerFrieda (16. August 2017)

Danke für's warten. War knorke.

Das ging aber irgendwie auch mal besser bei mir. 

Na ja, ich arbeite dran.
Es waren lt. Tacho 91km und ich hatte zum Schluss komplett die Schnauze voll. Wer hatte diese bekloppte Idee?!

Na ja, nach Dusche und Pizza geht's schon wieder.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2017)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Danke für's warten. War knorke.
> 
> Das ging aber irgendwie auch mal besser bei mir.
> 
> ...


Mal eben so zu Feierabend...
Respekt


----------



## Holski (17. August 2017)

Knorke habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört - passt aber super. Ich fands dufte mit Euch und auch meinem Junior hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Tomek13 (17. August 2017)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Danke für's warten. War knorke.
> 
> Das ging aber irgendwie auch mal besser bei mir.
> 
> ...


 Also ich fand die idee schon gut 
91,4 km und 858hm waren es bei mir


----------



## DerFrieda (17. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Also ich fand die idee schon gut



Ach Thomas....

Habe heute morgen die Spur gefunden die ich gezogen habe als ich das Rad in den Keller gebracht habe.......hui.

Ich werde aufjedenfall versuchen regelmäßiger bei euch mitzukommen. 

Bin aber an Ende nächster Woche erstmal im Urlaub...ab Mitte September wieder da...das Rad kommt natürlcih mit.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. August 2017)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Ach Thomas....
> 
> Habe heute morgen die Spur gefunden die ich gezogen habe als ich das Rad in den Keller gebracht habe.......hui.
> 
> ...


Schönen Urlaub
War wohl etwas schlammig gestern
Bist immer willkommen, wir freuen uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. August 2017)

Hi Hi,

Mittwoch bekommen wir nochmal prima Wetter!
Start ist am Freibadparkplatz in Hemkenrode, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Die Runde hat 33km mit rund 650hm.
So langsam müssen wir wieder an eine Funzel denken....

LG
Jens


----------



## Magic-BS (21. August 2017)

So, ich bin auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und melde mich für Mittwoch an.
So so, die Funzel wird demnächst benötigt..., also gefühlt und leider sagen das auch die Fakten, ist bei mir in diesem Jahr nicht viel gelaufen bzw. gefahren. Das war nicht mein Sommer!
Akku wird geladen und Funzel eingepackt. 
Bis Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. August 2017)

Freu mich Dirk


----------



## Tomek13 (21. August 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## DerFrieda (21. August 2017)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei....muss das WoMo für den Urlaub packen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tomek13 (21. August 2017)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht dabei....muss das WoMo für den Urlaub packen.
> 
> Viel Spaß!


Ach schade dachte wir fahren wieder nach feierabend los


----------



## Kniggy (22. August 2017)

Fährt jemand von Braunschweig aus mit Rad? Bin noch am überlegen... 

Edit: Ok, bin morgen dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit. Treffen 17 Uhr vor dem Löwengarten im Prinzenpark. Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen


----------



## coddatec (22. August 2017)

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei, familiäre Verpflichtungen gehen vor.

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. August 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> Bin morgen leider nicht dabei, familiäre Verpflichtungen gehen vor.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß


Schade Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek13 (23. August 2017)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Braunschweig aus mit Rad? Bin noch am überlegen...
> 
> Edit: Ok, bin morgen dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit. Treffen 17 Uhr vor dem Löwengarten im Prinzenpark. Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen


 Wenn ich das zeitlich schaffe wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Prilan (23. August 2017)

Auch dabei,  ab Elm ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. August 2017)

Was für ein Wetter
Kurze Rückmeldung, trotz mehrer Absagen waren wir zu zwölft, danke Männer
Strecke wie angekündigt, war wieder einfach nur Spaß für alle!

LG
Jens


----------



## MTBFrischling (23. August 2017)

Wie immer super Runde und super nette Jungs! Danke


----------



## Tomek13 (23. August 2017)

Super Leute 
Super Runde 
Bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. August 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Super Leute
> Super Runde
> Bis nächsten Mittwoch


Vielleicht geht ja Sönntag was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lary (23. August 2017)

Top Runde, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. August 2017)

lary schrieb:


> Top Runde, hat Spaß gemacht


HK Chrissi


----------



## Deleted 435793 (26. August 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht ja Sönntag was


Und ? Geht was ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. August 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Und ? Geht was ?


Ich glaube es radeln welche auf den Brocken!
Ich selber war mal wieder etwas länger laufen und werde morgen  auf den Renner klettern.


----------



## Holski (26. August 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Und ? Geht was ?


Hi,
ich habe mir morgen folgende Runde vorgenommen:
69km, 1540Hm, Start Bad Harzburg Großparkplatz B4, 2 kleine Anstiege um Bad Harzburg, danach über den Salzstieg nach Torfhaus, um den Oderteich, auf den Achtermann, runter über Kaiserweg, Pionierweg und Braunschweiger Weg über Molkenhaus zum Parkplatz. Da ich senile Bettfluch habe, werde ich voraussichtlich in BS um ca. 7.00Uhr mit dem Auto losfahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. August 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Und ? Geht was ?


Und? War gut?


----------



## Holski (28. August 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Und? War gut?


War super, besonders die Abfahrten Achtermann und Kaiserweg im oberen Bereich mit den verblockten Passagen haben riesig Spaß gemacht. Die Loipe von Sonnenberg zum Oderteich bin ich vorher noch nie gefahren, schön mit Schlamm und Wurzeln.... Ich war abends total fertig. Die Hände und Arme haben wegen der Wurzel- und Steinpassagen geschmerzt. Die Strecke kann man sicher nochmal fahren. ...Und es sind ja immer mehr Wege für Mountainbiker gesperrt. Das hat mir nicht so gefallen...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. August 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> War super, besonders die Abfahrten Achtermann und Kaiserweg im oberen Bereich mit den verblockten Passagen haben riesig Spaß gemacht. Die Loipe von Sonnenberg zum Oderteich bin ich vorher noch nie gefahren, schön mit Schlamm und Wurzeln.... Ich war abends total fertig. Die Hände und Arme haben wegen der Wurzel- und Steinpassagen geschmerzt. Die Strecke kann man sicher nochmal fahren. ...Und es sind ja immer mehr Wege für Mountainbiker gesperrt. Das hat mir nicht so gefallen...


Hat sich keiner bei dir eingeklinkt, dachte Torge wollte mit?
Das ist auch ne anständige Runde die Du da gedreht hast!
Fit bist Du ja mittlerweile, hast gut Gas gegeben
Die Wege kenne ich alle, teilweise gut verblockt, macht Bock
Dass da Wege gesperrt sind habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen
Sollte man sich aber schon daran halten, bevor noch mehr gesperrt werden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. August 2017)

Moin,

morgen wird das Wetter nochmal prima!
Bennet hat sich die Ostelmrunde gewünscht, also ist der Treffpunkt am Watzumer Häuschen.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr. 33km mit rund 500hm hat die Runde.
Bitte auf dem Feldweg vor dem Watzumer Häuschen parken!
Die Gastwirtschaft ich dort leider eingestellt worden und der Typ dem das gehört ist etwas merkwürdig...

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. August 2017)

Alle wieder heile zurück
War gut schlammig, die Rennfahrer haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen!
Runde wie angekündigt, wir waren zu viert
Hat trotz Schlamm, oder grade deswegen, voll Bock gemacht

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hojebo (30. August 2017)

Schade, dass so wenig Leute gekommen sind. Ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, habe aber fast zwei Stunden gebraucht, um den gerade angekommenen Fahrradträger zu montieren (Montageanleitung wie beim China-Billigspielzeug, hatte ich bei Thule eigentlich nicht erwartet, man muss alles selbst rausfinden). Und dann war es leider schon zu spät.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. August 2017)

Hojebo schrieb:


> Schade, dass so wenig Leute gekommen sind. Ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, habe aber fast zwei Stunden gebraucht, um den gerade angekommenen Fahrradträger zu montieren (Montageanleitung wie beim China-Billigspielzeug, hatte ich bei Thule eigentlich nicht erwartet, man muss alles selbst rausfinden). Und dann war es leider schon zu spät.


Schade, das Wetter war jedenfalls mega. 
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja einen goldenen Oktober.


----------



## Prilan (30. August 2017)

Grüße vom Reschensee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. August 2017)

Prilan schrieb:


> Grüße vom Reschensee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So muss das Thore 
Viel viel Spaß, Wetter passt ja.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2017)

Hi Hi,

das Wetter wird wohl eher schlecht morgen, aber ich habe uns trotzdem eine Runde gebastelt
Treffpunkt ist der Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
32km mit rund 600hm sollen es werden.
Sollte es regnen sage ich evtl. morgen kurz vorher ab, ich schreibe dazu eine Mail und ins Forum.

LG
Jens

Wir radeln heute mal nicht, Wetter ist schei§§e


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2017)

Moin,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt radeln wir morgen.
Treffpunkt ist der Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
30km mit rund 600hm
Lampe ist jetzt leider Pflicht, schade eigentlich!

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (12. September 2017)

Muss schauen, ob ich es hinkriege.
Hab gerade noch leichte Restbestände einer Erkältung in mir.
Entscheidet sich morgen früh.


----------



## Hojebo (12. September 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn das Wetter mitspielt radeln wir morgen.
> Treffpunkt ist der Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
> ...


----------



## Hojebo (12. September 2017)

Werden dann bei beginnender Dunkelheit auch weiter Trails gefahren oder geht es dann mehr auf breitere Waldwege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2017)

Hojebo schrieb:


> Werden dann bei beginnender Dunkelheit auch weiter Trails gefahren oder geht es dann mehr auf breitere Waldwege?


Zurzeit habe ich noch Trails mit drin, kann das aber unterwegs gut der Stimmung anpassen.
Wenn sich alle im Dunkeln auf der Waldautobahn wohler fühlen, dann fahren wir Waldautobahn
Wobei die Trails im Elm eher harmlos und gut zu fahren sind. 
Wenn es dann ganz finster ist, dann fahren wir unsere allseits beliebte Winterrunde
Die ist schön anstrengend und besteht nur aus Waldautobahnen.


----------



## Supasash (12. September 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn das Wetter mitspielt radeln wir morgen.
> Treffpunkt ist der Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
> ...



Ist die Tour auch für Einsteiger geeignet?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2017)

Supasash schrieb:


> Ist die Tour auch für Einsteiger geeignet?
> 
> Gruß
> Sascha


Was meinst du mit Einsteiger?
30km mit 600hm halte ich nicht für schwierig.


----------



## Supasash (12. September 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Einsteiger?
> 30km mit 600hm halte ich nicht für schwierig.



Sollte halt kein Rennen sein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2017)

Supasash schrieb:


> Sollte halt kein Rennen sein.


Das wird es nicht


----------



## Supasash (12. September 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Das wird es nicht



Gut. Dann würde ich morgen mal vorbeischauen.

Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2017)

Supasash schrieb:


> Gut. Dann würde ich morgen mal vorbeischauen.
> 
> Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.


Gerne, bist herzlich willkommen!
Ich freu mich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. September 2017)

@All!!
Wir haben uns eben abgesprochen und sagen für heute ab!
Es macht nicht wirklich Sinn bei Sturm und evtl. Windbruch durch den Elm zu radeln. Noch dazu im
Dunkeln. 
Schade eigentlich, Bennet meinte aber, es fliegen überall Äste durch die Gegend. 
Eine Mail schreibe ich dazu nicht!
Nächste Woche geht's weiter, am WE ist RR Rennen angesagt. 
Mit Ulle von BS nach MD!!

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. September 2017)

Moin Männer,

am Mittwoch spielt unsere Aantracht, ich bin also im Stadion und kann leider nicht!
Falls einer von uns übernimmt, melden wir uns.
Ansonsten fällt Radeln halt aus

Unser Radrennen nach MD haben alle gut überstanden
Was nicht selbstverständlich ist, bei den Experten die da so mitradeln......


----------



## Holski (18. September 2017)

Hihi,
da ich Mittwochs inzwischen eigentlich fast immer fahre und es sehr schade fände, wenn ich alleine fahren müsse und ich mich sehr auf Eure Gesellschaft freue, werde ich die Navigation übernehmen. Bitte um Nachsicht, wenn es nicht so souverän wie bei Jensi klappt. Er hat mir netterweise einen Track zur Verfügung gestellt. Also
Mittwoch 18.00Uhr am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen 30km und ca. 600Hm. 
Ein Lampe sollte jeder dabei haben. Es geht wirklich nicht mehr ohne. Es sei denn jemand hat ein Nachtsichtgerät... aber da habe ich auch wenig Erfahrung.
Bis dann
Holger


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. September 2017)

Perfekt Holger
HK, normal


----------



## Holski (18. September 2017)

Das mit den Herzchen irritiert mich dann doch )


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. September 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> Das mit den Herzchen irritiert mich dann doch )


Gewöhnste Dich dran


----------



## Tomek13 (19. September 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (19. September 2017)

@Holski bin bis Nachmittags in Hannoi! Wenn es die Autobahn zulässt bin ich um 1800 in Evessen! Bis vielleicht morgen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. September 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> @Holski bin bis Nachmittags in Hannoi! Wenn es die Autobahn zulässt bin ich um 1800 in Evessen! Bis vielleicht morgen


Hannoi...., wie geht der Kotz-Smiley?
Gib halt Gas Dicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (19. September 2017)

Versuche alles um dabei zu sein


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. September 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Versuche alles um dabei zu sein


HK Dicke


----------



## Holski (19. September 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> @Holski bin bis Nachmittags in Hannoi! Wenn es die Autobahn zulässt bin ich um 1800 in Evessen! Bis vielleicht morgen


Bestens!


----------



## MTBFrischling (20. September 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. September 2017)

@Holski ich schaffe es leider nicht! Stehe im Stau! Sorry euch viel Spaß


----------



## Tomek13 (20. September 2017)

War wie immer super heut 
Danke Holger und Maik


----------



## Holski (21. September 2017)

Hat mir mit Euch auch Spaß gemacht gestern!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. September 2017)

Moin Männer,

wir treffen uns am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr auf dem Tetzelstein, 32km rund 600hm.
Ein paar Trails mit sehr wenig Schlamm, das Wetter soll ja prima werden!

Wir freuen uns auf euch,
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. September 2017)

Bin wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holski (25. September 2017)

Da bin isch auch dabei!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. September 2017)

Freu mich schon riesig auf Mittwoch! Das wird sicher wieder ne Gaudi


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. September 2017)

Ganz sicher


----------



## Tomek13 (26. September 2017)

Kann morgen leider nicht 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 301082 (26. September 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Kann morgen leider nicht
> Wünsche euch aber viel Spass


Musst wohl deine Bremse montieren


----------



## Tomek13 (26. September 2017)

Ne die kann ich erst nächste Woche dran machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. September 2017)

Neue Bremse, fängst du schon an zu pimpen?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. September 2017)

So melde uns zurück! 33km 600hm mit einem entspannten 17,5 er Schnitt! War mal locker leicht mit viel lachen und unterhalten und ner kleinen Bodenprobe! Eine Gaudi diese Touren also Leute raus aus dem Winterversteck und ab in den Elm


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. September 2017)

Bodenprobe?
Ah verstehe um die Bodenverhältnisse zu checken
Recht fix unterwegs gewesen
Sieht aber wohl so aus, dass unsere beliebte Winterrunde ansteht...


----------



## Holski (28. September 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> So melde uns zurück! 33km 600hm mit einem entspannten 17,5 er Schnitt! War mal locker leicht mit viel lachen und unterhalten und ner kleinen Bodenprobe! Eine Gaudi diese Touren also Leute raus aus dem Winterversteck und ab in den Elm


War super gestern, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Vor allem der Herr B. und die Fahrt über die Wiese vom Watzumer H.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. September 2017)

Herr B. Jägerzunft, super Typen....


----------



## Deleted 435793 (28. September 2017)

Habe gestern etwas trainiert, damit ich bald bei Euch mithalten kann. 88 km....


----------



## Deleted 435793 (28. September 2017)




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. September 2017)

TorgeP schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 648196


Respekt, ordentliche Strecke


----------



## Helius-FR (30. September 2017)

Habe mir jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesen aber hier scheint ja immer was los zu sein.

Habt ihr zufällig GPX Dateien von euren Touren im Elm?
Keine mich zwar ein klein wenig dort aus aber so wirklich viele Trails kenne ich nicht.

Wäre schön wenn ihr Touren mit ein paar Trails als GPX hättet.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesen aber hier scheint ja immer was los zu sein.
> 
> Habt ihr zufällig GPX Dateien von euren Touren im Elm?
> Keine mich zwar ein klein wenig dort aus aber so wirklich viele Trails kenne ich nicht.
> ...


Hey Du,

magst Du nicht einfach mal mitkommen?
Wir freuen uns immer über Begleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (30. September 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hey Du,
> 
> magst Du nicht einfach mal mitkommen?
> Wir freuen uns immer über Begleitung.



Wenn ihr nicht im Renntempo unterwegs seid. 
Bin eher für die lockeren Kuchen Runden zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht im Renntempo unterwegs seid.
> Bin eher für die lockeren Kuchen Runden zu haben.


Wird schon passen, komm halt einfach mal mit
Jetzt zum Herbst werden wir Mittwochs allerdings nur noch selten Trails fahren, da
es nur noch schlammig ist und wir im stockdunklen unterwegs sind.
Am Wochenende bei passender Wetterlage aber schon.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. September 2017)

Ok
Wann und wo ihr Startet bekomme ich hier mit ?!


----------



## coddatec (30. September 2017)

In den Wintermonaten starten wir in der Regel von Königslutter / Lutterspring zu einer 30km / 700hm Forstwegrunde, um nicht einzurosten.

Im Frühling - Herbst irgendwo im Elm. Wird hier im Forum rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben. Die Touren variieren immer zwischen 400-800hm und wir sind zwischen 2-2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs

Startzeit ist immer Mittwochs, 18:00, also 17:45-17:50 da sein, wenn Du mit dem Auto ankommst.


----------



## Holski (30. September 2017)

Ja, komm vorbei,  finde ich gut. Aber Du benötigst definitive eine Lampe mit genügend Helligkeit und Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ok
> Wann und wo ihr Startet bekomme ich hier mit ?!


Parameter kennst du ja jetzt, bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass wir grundsätzlich immer
viel Spaß haben
Selbst im tiefsten Winter


----------



## Helius-FR (30. September 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> In den Wintermonaten starten wir in der Regel von Königslutter / Lutterspring zu einer 30km / 700hm Forstwegrunde, um nicht einzurosten.
> 
> Im Frühling - Herbst irgendwo im Elm. Wird hier im Forum rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben. Die Touren variieren immer zwischen 400-800hm und wir sind zwischen 2-2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs
> 
> Startzeit ist immer Mittwochs, 18:00, also 17:45-17:50 da sein, wenn Du mit dem Auto ankommst.



Klingt Gut




Holski schrieb:


> Ja, komm vorbei,  finde ich gut. Aber Du benötigst definitive eine Lampe mit genügend Helligkeit und Durchhaltevermögen.



Ne Lupine is Vorhanden. 




Shampoo schrieb:


> Parameter kennst du ja jetzt, bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass wir grundsätzlich immer
> viel Spaß haben
> Selbst im tiefsten Winter






Werde mich wenn es sich mal Passt vorher Melden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2017)

Dann freuen wir uns


----------



## Helius-FR (30. September 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Dann freuen wir uns


Bin auch Gespannt was ihr für ne Lustige Truppe seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2017)

Musst mal n bisschen im Fred stöbern...
Passt schon


----------



## Helius-FR (30. September 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Musst mal n bisschen im Fred stöbern...
> Passt schon


Werde ich mal tun...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Oktober 2017)

Moin Männer,

allen einen schönen Tag der Einheit!
Die Mittwochsrunde fällt glaube ich aus, die Meisten von uns sind im Urlaub.
Ich selber probiere auch mal wieder das Fliegen aus, bin da ja nicht so für.
Ist gleichzeitig der Test für den Trainingsurlaub im Frühjahr auf Malle
HK goes Malle

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (10. Oktober 2017)

Moin Freunde des gepflegten Bergradelns,

morgen ist wieder Mittwoch und es soll sogar einigermaßen Trocken bleiben.
Also raus aus dem Sofa und rauf aufs Radl. Da Jens noch unterwegs ist, mache ich morgen mal den Guide.

Abfahrt ist morgen um 18:00 am Parkplatz bei Lutterspring zur Winterrunde für 30km mit knapp 700hm über Forstwege.

Trails fahren macht aktuell keinen Sinn, der Boden ist zu durchweicht und die Holzrückarbeiten und der Sturm von letzter Woche waren der Fahrbarkeit nicht unbedingt zuträglich.

*Denkt bitte an eine Lampe*

Tante Edith meint noch: Bitte um Rückmeldung, wenn Ihr mitkommt, damit wir wissen, ob wir warten müssen oder schon losfahren können.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2017)

So muss das Lars



 
 
 
 
Ganz untätig bin ich natürlich auch nicht....
Ist aber auch unangenehm hier bei 30° und Sonne pur


----------



## Holski (10. Oktober 2017)

Bin dabei! Winterrunde im Herbst ohne Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2017)

Schnee fehlt grade noch zum top Wetter 2017....
Freu mich schon auf unser Winterrunde, die macht Muskeln


----------



## Tomek13 (10. Oktober 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBFrischling (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß Jungs


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß Jungs


Schon wieder nicht...


----------



## Tomek13 (10. Oktober 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen leider nicht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß Jungs


Das gibt ein Eintrag im Buch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2017)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Das gibt ein Eintrag im Buch


----------



## flowi77 (11. Oktober 2017)

Moin Zusammen, mein Name ist Florian und ich würde heute Abend mitkommen. Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (11. Oktober 2017)

sehr gerne


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Oktober 2017)

....noch unterwegs


----------



## coddatec (11. Oktober 2017)

Ne, schon länger zurück. Musste zuhause nur erstmal was essen  
 War ne nette Runde zu dritt, Danke Florian und Thomas für die Begleitung.

 Die Winterrunde lässt sich im Moment gut fahren, ein paar Bäume liegen noch quer, aber nix, was sich nicht umgehen oder vertragen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Oktober 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ne, schon länger zurück. Musste zuhause nur erstmal was essen
> War ne nette Runde zu dritt, Danke Florian und Thomas für die Begleitung.
> 
> Die Winterrunde lässt sich im Moment gut fahren, ein paar Bäume liegen noch quer, aber nix, was sich nicht umgehen oder vertragen lässt


Perfekt Lars!
Ich sitze am Airport...


----------



## coddatec (11. Oktober 2017)

Guten Flug, freu mich auf die nächste Tour mit dir


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hi Hi,

mein Urlaub ist leider vorbei, der Vorteil daran ist aber ich kann wieder mit euch radeln!
Am Mittwoch steht die Winterrunde an, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring um 18 Uhr.
Das Wetter ist ja prima, vielleicht baue ich einen Trail mit ein, können wir unterwegs entscheiden.

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (16. Oktober 2017)

dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Oktober 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> dabei


So muss das Lars, ich freu mir


----------



## Holski (16. Oktober 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hi Hi,
> 
> mein Urlaub ist leider vorbei, der Vorteil daran ist aber ich kann wieder mit euch radeln!
> Am Mittwoch steht die Winterrunde an, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring um 18 Uhr.
> ...


Ahh, Trail = Schlamm, bin dabei, freu mich!!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Oktober 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> Ahh, Trail = Schlamm, bin dabei, freu mich!!!


Sehr schön!!


----------



## DerFrieda (16. Oktober 2017)

Ist eigentlich die Freitagslaufrunde noch aktuell?

Wenn ja wann und ab wo?


----------



## MTBFrischling (16. Oktober 2017)

Dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Oktober 2017)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich die Freitagslaufrunde noch aktuell?
> 
> Wenn ja wann und ab wo?


So der Plan!
Eigentlich Freitags, bei mir ist aber ständig was dazwischengekommen. 
Vielleicht doch besser, wenn ich hier kurz vorher reinschreibe, ob oder ob wir nicht laufen....


----------



## flowi77 (16. Oktober 2017)

Moin! Wer hat Zeit und Lust heute im Elm zu fahren. Ca 2h und 30 km. Fahre ab 17:30 Sportplatz Lucklum los! Das Wetter muss ja genutzt werden. Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Oktober 2017)

flowi77 schrieb:


> Moin! Wer hat Zeit und Lust heute im Elm zu fahren. Ca 2h und 30 km. Fahre ab 17:30 Sportplatz Lucklum los! Das Wetter muss ja genutzt werden. Grüße
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Zu spät gelesen, war laufen....
Aber gut dass du dich dazu meldest, dafür ist der Thread ja da


----------



## flowi77 (16. Oktober 2017)

Na dann vielleicht nächstes Mal. So wie heute kann der Herbst bleiben!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Oktober 2017)

flowi77 schrieb:


> Na dann vielleicht nächstes Mal. So wie heute kann der Herbst bleiben!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Gerne, das Wetter ist ein Traum


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Oktober 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung,
wir waren zu fünft und hatten richtig Spaß!
Wie immer viel quatschen und nur am lachen

Bis nächsten Mittwoch 
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (19. Oktober 2017)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Oktober 2017)

Heute Carbonständer Meeting mit ner Kleinigkeit zu essen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Oktober 2017)

...und vorher haben wir mit einem zarten 23er Schnitt im Dreck gespielt!
Bierchen und Grillen hat dann alles rund gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Oktober 2017)

Heute mal ohne Radel für nen guten Zweck ein Ründchen im Elm gelaufen! 26km 1050hm mit ca. 100 anderen verrückten!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Heute mal ohne Radel für nen guten Zweck ein Ründchen im Elm gelaufen! 26km 1050hm mit ca. 100 anderen verrückten!


EPC, gut gemacht!
Ohne Stress der Lauf, Christian war auch da!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Oktober 2017)

Genau Jens! Alles in Ruhe mit quatschen und lachen! Wie bei uns beim radeln! Henning war auch da!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Genau Jens! Alles in Ruhe mit quatschen und lachen! Wie bei uns beim radeln! Henning war auch da!


So muss das
Wenn ich gestern nicht gesumpft hätte, wäre ich mitgekommen
Aber dafür hatten wir ja gestern unseren Spaß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Oktober 2017)

Moin Männer,

am Mittwoch soll es nicht regnen, die Winterrunde liegt an!
Treffen wie immer um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. Oktober 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Christian ist auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. Oktober 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Christian ist auch wieder dabei


Freut mich!


----------



## Holski (24. Oktober 2017)

Ohje, das wird wieder hart für mich, werde das reden am Berg wieder einstellen und einen Platten stechen, wenn ich nicht mehr kann... DABEI


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> Ohje, das wird wieder hart für mich, werde das reden am Berg wieder einstellen und einen Platten stechen, wenn ich nicht mehr kann... DABEI


Das mit dem Platten zieht nicht mehr!
Wir machen easy heute


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Oktober 2017)

Wirklich easy! Samstag ist Untertage angesagt!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Wirklich easy! Samstag ist Untertage angesagt!


Yes Pierre, Läufchen im Sondershausener Salzbergwerk!
680m unter der Erde, mit ein paar hm, oder auch ein paar mehr...
Hat was


----------



## Holski (25. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Wirklich easy! Samstag ist Untertage angesagt!


Untertage....interessant....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2017)

Die Mittwochsrunde ist auch wieder zurück!
War trotz leichtem Regen und teilweise sulzigen Boden wie immer ne Gaudi!!
Wir waren zu fünft, waren fix unterwegs und hatten viel Spaß. 
Danke Jungs
So muss das!!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Oktober 2017)

Kann mich Jens nur anschließen! Sulzig aber trotzdem sehr fix mit quatschen und lachen! Ne Gaudi halt. Freu mich schon auf nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## MTBFrischling (25. Oktober 2017)

Wie immer absolut TOP! Macht einfach Spaß mit Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2017)

Grüße aus 680m Tiefe!
Kristalllauf im Bergwerk, immer ne Gaudi.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Oktober 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 658564 Anhang anzeigen 658563
> Grüße aus 680m Tiefe!
> Kristalllauf im Bergwerk, immer ne Gaudi.


Glück auf auch von mir!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Glück auf auch von mir!


Schickes Shirt Dicke


----------



## Holski (28. Oktober 2017)

Euer neues Motto? ARBEIT SPART, WER ORDNUNG WAHRT


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> Euer neues Motto? ARBEIT SPART, WER ORDNUNG WAHRT


Ja Holger, wir geben uns aber Mühe beim Weglaufen...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Oktober 2017)

Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 658634 Dito


War ein schöner Tag Pierre und der Abend wird es auch


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Oktober 2017)

Freu mich! Halber Harter Kern trifft sich spontan! Schön das sich aus einer Radelgruppe solche Freundschaft entwickelt 


An alle Mitleser! Es lohnt sich Mittwochs mal vorbei zu schauen! Da wird nicht nur geradelt sondern auch gelacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Freu mich! Halber Harter Kern trifft sich spontan! Schön das sich aus einer Radelgruppe solche Freundschaft entwickelt
> 
> 
> An alle Mitleser! Es lohnt sich Mittwochs mal vorbei zu schauen! Da wird nicht nur geradelt sondern auch gelacht


Supergeiler Tag gestern, mit einem leckeren Abschluss
Top Jungs, passt einfach prima


----------



## Holski (29. Oktober 2017)

War ein super Abend gestern mit Euch und unseren Holden!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Oktober 2017)

Holski schrieb:


> War ein super Abend gestern mit Euch und unseren Holden!


Jau
..und ab jetzt tanzt der Holgi durch den WP


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Oktober 2017)

Abschlussrunde RR, 128km mit Wind und Kälte. Ein paar hm dazu und die Runde hat richtig was gehabt.
Geil war es Lars, top Runde, mit nem top Kumpel!!


----------



## coddatec (30. Oktober 2017)

Danke Jens, mir hat es auch echt Spaß gemacht mit Dir.
70km Gegenwind waren zwar nicht ohne, aber mit Teamwork und Windschatten haben wir uns gut durchgekämpft.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2017)

Sport ist geil, insbesondere mit den Jungs vom HK
Fix mal den Oderwald durchlaufen
Danke Jungs!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hi Hi,

fast vergessen....
Morgen Winterrunde, wie immer Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring um 18 Uhr.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (31. Oktober 2017)

Bin dabei!  Mittwoch meine ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Bin dabei!  Mittwoch meine ich!


Super Dicke, Muskeln machen


----------



## MTBFrischling (31. Oktober 2017)

Auch dabei! Wir wollen ja schließlich Team HK-II hinter uns lassen


----------



## coddatec (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich hoffe, dass ich auch dabei bin.
Karre muss zum TÜV und wenn nix dazwischen kommt, sollte es zeitlich passen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Auch dabei! Wir wollen ja schließlich Team HK-II hinter uns lassen


Top Jungs, sind die nicht schon hinter uns...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (31. Oktober 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Auch dabei! Wir wollen ja schließlich Team HK-II hinter uns lassen


Sind ja auch weniger !!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Sind ja auch weniger !!


Das stimmt, Bennet bekommt das ja auch nix auf den Peiler


----------



## MTBFrischling (31. Oktober 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Sind ja auch weniger !!


Wer fehlt denn noch? Küken? Noch wer?
Pierre, dann musst du für die anderen mitpunkten... es sei denn fürs Tanzen gibts auch Punkte


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Wer fehlt denn noch? Küken? Noch wer?
> Pierre, dann musst du für die anderen mitpunkten... es sei denn fürs Tanzen gibts auch Punkte


Fred Astaire tanzt sich durch den WP


----------



## MTBFrischling (31. Oktober 2017)

Mit dem richtigem Griff funktioniert das bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Oktober 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigem Griff funktioniert das bestimmt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. November 2017)

Die Mittwochsrunde findet heute beim Griechen statt
Wir hatten mehr Bock auf ne gesellige Runde im warmen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. November 2017)

Fix ne spontane HK Runde um Braunschweig, bei bestem Wetter!
Hat Spaß gemacht Jungs


----------



## Deleted 301082 (5. November 2017)

Das war mal ne Gaudi Jungs! Schöne Runde in und um Braunschweig auch bei nicht so schönem Wetter! Harter Kern halt


----------



## Tomek13 (6. November 2017)

Ich sag schonmal dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. November 2017)

Dann kann ich ja jetzt......

Mittwoch um 18 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Lutterspring!
Die Winterrunde liegt an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holski (6. November 2017)

wie Tomek13


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. November 2017)

Auch da


----------



## coddatec (6. November 2017)

+1


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. November 2017)

Prima Jungs, HK normal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. November 2017)

So, kurze Rückmeldung!
Wir waren zu sechst auf der beliebten Winterrunde, wie immer ne Gaudi
Danke dafür Jungs
Für mich war es etwas mehr heute, insgesamt 67km mit knapp 1000hm
WiPo und so.....


----------



## Holski (8. November 2017)

Hat mir wieder mal viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch. Ich freue mich auf nächste Woche


----------



## coddatec (8. November 2017)

Einfach nur geil mit euch

 immer eine Gaudi


----------



## Tomek13 (9. November 2017)

War super gestern


----------



## Deleted 301082 (11. November 2017)

War top am Mittwoch! Richtig gemütlich


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. November 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> War top am Mittwoch! Richtig gemütlich


Hey, haste den Rechner wiedergefunden......
Stimmt, wir müssen die Zeit ja nicht bei jedem Mal verbessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. November 2017)

Coole Sonntagsrunde mit den Jungs vom Hk, geil war‘s
Für mich wieder etwas mehr, 64km insgesamt, WiPo und so
Allen einen schönen Sonntag.

LG
Jens


----------



## Holski (12. November 2017)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Coole Sonntagsrunde mit den Jungs vom Hk, geil war‘s


Dem kann ich mich uneingeschränkt anschließen.


----------



## coddatec (12. November 2017)

Einfach klasse mit euch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. November 2017)

Hi Hi,

das Wetter sollte passen für Mittwoch
Wie immer treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring, zur Winterrunde.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. November 2017)

Wo genau?


----------



## coddatec (13. November 2017)

Sollte klappen, bin dabei und dann werden WP-Punkte gesammelt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. November 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Wo genau?


Na da....


----------



## Deleted 301082 (13. November 2017)

Ach da


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. November 2017)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Ach da


Wo denn sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holski (14. November 2017)

Wenn der TEAM-Partner aus dem HKII auch kommt, kann ich Ihn ja nicht alleine mit dem HKI fahren lassen!


----------



## MTBFrischling (15. November 2017)

Bin auch dabei.
Wo ist denn nun Treffpunkt? Da? Oder genau daneben?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. November 2017)

MTBFrischling schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.
> Wo ist denn nun Treffpunkt? Da? Oder genau daneben?


Ick freu mir!
Natürlich zwischen da und daneben


----------



## coddatec (15. November 2017)

Oh man, hoffentlich finde ich den Treffpunkt noch wieder.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. November 2017)

Fix die Mittwochsrunde zurückgemeldet!
Top Wetter, flotte Runde, danke Jungs ihr seid topfit
Runde wie immer, für mich wieder etwas mehr, 67km mit knapp 1000hm!
WiPo motiviert

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (16. November 2017)

Damit niemand abgeschreckt wird, bei den anderen waren es 29km und 700hm. Also alles wie immer bei den Mittwochsrunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. November 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> Damit niemand abgeschreckt wird, bei den anderen waren es 29km und 700hm. Also alles wie immer bei den Mittwochsrunden.


Lars hat natürlich Recht.....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. November 2017)

Moin, das Wetter wird gut für morgen!
Also wie immer, treffen um 18 Uhr Parkplatz Lutterspring zur Winterrunde.

LG
Jens


----------



## Holski (21. November 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## coddatec (21. November 2017)

Auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. November 2017)

Sehr schön, HK


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. November 2017)

Bin in Ulm! Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Holski (22. November 2017)

Mit dem Fahrrad? Hut ab, was Du so alles auf Dich nimmst für den WiPo.


----------



## coddatec (22. November 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung von der Winterrunde, alle sind wieder zuhause,  die Bodenverhältnisse im Elm sind für die letzten heftigen Regentage noch recht gut.

Heute nur zu zweit, da Jens kurzfristig absagen musste und wir Bennet um ein paar Minuten verpasst haben, SORRY!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. November 2017)

Top Jungs
Manchmal kommt halt der Job zwischen.


----------



## coddatec (22. November 2017)

Manche Dinge gehen halt vor, nächste Woche ist auch wieder Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. November 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> Manche Dinge gehen halt vor, nächste Woche ist auch wieder Mittwoch


Jaa...
Hab nur meine Führung eingebüßt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. November 2017)

Moin,

die Winterrunde am Mittwoch steht an!
Wie immer Start um 18 Uhr, am Parkplatz Lutterspring.

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (28. November 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Holski (28. November 2017)

Ick freu mir!


----------



## coddatec (29. November 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde, alle wieder zufrieden zuhause.
 War wie immer eine Gaudi


----------



## coddatec (4. Dezember 2017)

Moinsen zusammen,

diese Woche Mittwoch drehen wir eine Runde in / um Braunschweig. 
Treffen ist um 18:00 an der Okercabana im Bürgerpark zu einer eher flachen 35km-Runde. Bitte um Feedback, wenn Ihr mitkommt, da sich der Harte Kern schon kurz vorher trifft und euch dort nur einsammelt.

Da der Wald ziemlich schlammig ist, daher wird es ca. 10km Straßenanteil geben. Bitte nehmt euch ein Rücklicht mit.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Dezember 2017)

coddatec schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> diese Woche Mittwoch drehen wir eine Runde in / um Braunschweig.
> Treffen ist um 18:00 an der Okercabana im Bürgerpark zu einer eher flachen 35km-Runde. Bitte um Feedback, wenn Ihr mitkommt, da sich der Harte Kern schon kurz vorher trifft und euch dort nur einsammelt.
> ...


Natürlich dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Dezember 2017)

Rückmeldung kommt von Lars, ich war insgesamt 63km unterwegs!
Coole BS Runde, danke Lars
Scheiße windig, dafür sind die 280hm pillepalle


----------



## coddatec (6. Dezember 2017)

Schön war's mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holski (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Dezember 2017)

Hi Hi,

so langsam habe ich glaube ich meine Husten im Griff, im neuen Jahr geht es
dann wie gewohnt weiter
Bleibt gesund und allen frohe Weihnachten

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Dezember 2017)

Grüße von der Abschlusstour aus dem Harz. 


 
Sylvesterlauf muss sein!

Guten Rutsch Männer
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Januar 2018)

Moin,
Maik und ich waren gestern mal beim Neujahrslauf von Braunschweig! Unser Maik ist eine top Zeit gelaufen, so kann die Saison beginnen.
Jens war aber eigentlich auch mit dem MTB unterwegs, da kommt bestimmt noch der Bericht!

Allen eine gesunde und unfallfreie Saison


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Moin,
> Maik und ich waren gestern mal beim Neujahrslauf von Braunschweig! Unser Maik ist eine top Zeit gelaufen, so kann die Saison beginnen.
> Jens war aber eigentlich auch mit dem MTB unterwegs, da kommt bestimmt noch der Bericht!
> 
> Allen eine gesunde und unfallfreie Saison


Da habt ihr zwei uns aber gut vertreten, top Zeiten Jungs
Chrissi und ich waren im Elm, paar hm treten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Januar 2018)

Moin Männer,

eigentlich wollten wir morgen radeln, aber bei der Wettervorhersage wahrscheinlich nicht!
Falls doch, dann kurzfristig, melde mich dazu.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (16. Januar 2018)

Bin eh nicht dabei! Bin in Scharbeutz bißchen nettes zusammensitzen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Januar 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Bin eh nicht dabei! Bin in Scharbeutz bißchen nettes zusammensitzen


Schön da, Läufchen am Strand


----------



## Tomek13 (17. Januar 2018)

So melde mich zurück
War heut allein unterwegs... Heut ging die winterrunde durch die Asse und ein wenig oderwald 
28,6km und 310hm


----------



## Deleted 301082 (17. Januar 2018)

Super Thomas! Nächstes mal begleiten wir dich wieder!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2018)

Moin in die Runde!
Heute mal eine spontane HK Runde in den verschneiten Elm!
37km mit 600hm, hat voll Bock gemacht 



    
Ab Mittwoch werden wir wieder wie gewohnt radeln
Schönen Sonntag und Grüße


----------



## lary (21. Januar 2018)

Top Tour Jens  hat voll Spaß gemacht


----------



## Tomek13 (21. Januar 2018)

Cooles Trikot


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2018)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Cooles Trikot


Haste richtig gut hinbekommen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Januar 2018)

Trikots sind Bombe


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Trikots sind Bombe


...und wie
Eine Nummer größer und es fällt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Januar 2018)

Berglauf im verschneiten Elm, einfach nur geil!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Januar 2018)

So Männer,

wie angekündigt geht es Mittwochs wieder regelmäßig in den Elm.
Treffpunkt diesmal, Parkplatz Lutterspring 18 Uhr.

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (23. Januar 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## Holski (23. Januar 2018)

Auch dabei


----------



## DigitalB (24. Januar 2018)

auch dabei ;-) 

11Grad sind es zurzeit... das schreit ja regelrecht nach kurz kurz?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Januar 2018)

So, melde ich uns mal zurück!
Alle super durchgekommen, danke dafür.
Wir waren zu siebt, Bene ist gut drauf und Svenja hat supergut mitgehalten.

Bennet hat in Weltrekordzeit den Schlauch gewechselt 


 

Winterrunde, nichts Besonderes, hat mir aber richtig Bock gemacht, top Truppe

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (24. Januar 2018)

Super Truppe, super runde hat echt Bock gemacht


----------



## DigitalB (24. Januar 2018)

Es hat super viel Spaß gemacht [emoji1362][emoji106]

Tolle Truppe, Strecke und bestes MTB-Matsch-Wetter [emoji847][emoji7]

Mittwochs ist jetzt für euch reserviert [emoji41]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön Bene
Am Sonntag woll ich nochmal eine Runde radeln, egal wo!
Gerne auch wieder im Elm
Bekomme ich Begleitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Januar 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


>


Warum nicht?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Januar 2018)

Überlege noch


----------



## DigitalB (26. Januar 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Sehr schön Bene
> Am Sonntag woll ich nochmal eine Runde radeln, egal wo!
> Gerne auch wieder im Elm
> Bekomme ich Begleitung?



Hmmmm
Sonntag hat unser Patenkind Geburtstag. Ich glaube das wird nix da wir zum Brunch eingeladen sind. 
Ich denke, das ich mich wenn dann so gegen 14/15 Uhr für zwei Stunden auf das RR setzen werde. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Januar 2018)

RR im Winter
Da bin ich echt ne Pussy, freue mich aber schon drauf mit Euch bei gutem Wetter auf den Renner zu klettern
Svenja war auch ganz begeistert und RR ist auch mehr ihr Ding.


----------



## Tomek13 (26. Januar 2018)

Wollte Sonntag Mal meine neue Arbeitsstrecke ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Januar 2018)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Wollte Sonntag Mal meine neue Arbeitsstrecke ausprobieren...


Die kannste auch über den Elm ausdehnen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2018)

Hi Hi,

fix ne Runde mit dem HK durch den Elm
Viel Windbruch und ordentlich Fango, dazu die steife Briese und der Spaß war vorprogrammiert
War anstrengend und hat wieder voll Bock gemacht, also wie immer!


 
   
Ein paar Eindrücke 

Schönen Sonntag und Grüße 
Jens


----------



## lary (28. Januar 2018)

Hat Super viel Spaß gemacht, danke Jens.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2018)

lary schrieb:


> Hat Super viel Spaß gemacht, danke Jens.


Immer wieder gerne Chrissi


----------



## Holski (28. Januar 2018)

War dufte!


----------



## DigitalB (28. Januar 2018)

Sieht gut aus [emoji1362]... aber ich habe grade so eine Anti-Matsch-Phase (außer Mittwochs ... da ist Fangotag)[emoji23][emoji111]️

Dafür habe ich am WE wieder ordentlich km und ein paar Hm (300/1500) auf dem RR geschruppt [emoji41]
Aber der Wind ist echt heftig gewesen heute 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Januar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus [emoji1362]... aber ich habe grade so eine Anti-Matsch-Phase (außer Mittwochs ... da ist Fangotag)[emoji23][emoji111]️
> 
> Dafür habe ich am WE wieder ordentlich km und ein paar Hm (300/1500) auf dem RR geschruppt [emoji41]
> Aber der Wind ist echt heftig gewesen heute
> ...


Maschine
Der Wind war heute echt eklig, selbst auf dem mtb.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Januar 2018)

Moin Männer,

das Wetter sieht für morgen eher bescheiden aus, sollte es regnen fahre ich nicht.
Thomas will aber auf jeden Fall radeln, egal ob es regnet oder nicht!
Also bitte zusagen, damit Thomas da nicht alleine steht.
Wenn dann die Winterrunde, Start 18 Uhr Lutterspring.

LG
Jens


----------



## DigitalB (30. Januar 2018)

Also wenn Lars fährt, bin ich dabei. 
Regen kann, muss aber nicht sein....


----------



## coddatec (30. Januar 2018)

Ich kann leider diese Woche nicht, Wetter wäre mir egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (30. Januar 2018)

Bene, Thomas: Fahrt doch eine Runde um BS anstatt Winterrunde Elm.


----------



## DigitalB (30. Januar 2018)

Okay ... dann gehe ich wenn’s regnet ne Runde Hanteln werfen und schwimmen oder so [emoji41][emoji1594]‍♀️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek13 (31. Januar 2018)

So da ich nicht große Lust habe allein durch den Elm zu fahren und sich bis jetzt keiner gemeldet hat sag ich dann auch Mal ab... Dann bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Januar 2018)

Ich habe bewusst noch nichts dazu gesagt!
Wie vermutet regnet es in Strömen und da mag ich nicht durch die Nacht radeln.
Außerdem bin ich zur Zeit recht fleißig.
Radeln fällt also wetterbedingt aus, vielleicht geht ja am Sonntag was?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Februar 2018)

Grüße aus dem Elm, Läufchen im Schneegestöber, immer geil!
Morgen bin ich raus, unsere Aantracht spielt, aber Thomas wollte glaube ich los, auf geht‘s Männer.
Pierre und Chrissi bestimmt auch
Chrissi hat ja ein kleines Update angebaut

Schönen Sonntag, LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Februar 2018)

Mahlzeit, der harte Kern war heute wieder unterwegs! Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen sind wir in unseren bezaubernden Elm gefahren! Paar HM sammeln wie Thomas sagt. Nette Runde die Jens uns spontan zusammen gebastelt hat, sowas geht nur wenn man den Elm wie seine Westentasche kennt! DANKE JENS Gefroren ist da aber nichts! Egal! 29 km 508 HM 
Wieder mit Witz und viel Gesprächsstoff


----------



## coddatec (4. Februar 2018)

Top Jungs, wäre gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Februar 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, der harte Kern war heute wieder unterwegs! Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen sind wir in unseren bezaubernden Elm gefahren! Paar HM sammeln wie Thomas sagt. Nette Runde die Jens uns spontan zusammen gebastelt hat, sowas geht nur wenn man den Elm wie seine Westentasche kennt! DANKE JENS Gefroren ist da aber nichts! Egal! 29 km 508 HM
> Wieder mit Witz und viel Gesprächsstoff


Immer gerne Jungs!
Hätte besser mitkommen sollen, das Spiel war eher bescheiden....
Außerdem hätte ich gerne die Eagel heute mal ausprobiert! Chrissi meint, Eagel Beschde
Wie auch immer, schöne Bilder und das muss auch erstmal machen


----------



## Tomek13 (4. Februar 2018)

War wie immer super heute 
Hat echt Laune gemacht mit euch beiden.
Danke an Jens für die Streckenplanung.
So denke Mal wir sehen uns Mittwoch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Februar 2018)

Hi Hi,

morgen wird es kalt......
Wir werden wahrscheinlich eine verkürzte Winterrunde (Frostrunde) fahren.
Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (6. Februar 2018)

Muss arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Februar 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Muss arbeiten


Eintrag:
die Dicke schwänzt schon wieder!


----------



## coddatec (6. Februar 2018)

Bin dabei.

Meinetwegen auch die normale Runde, ggf. den vorletzten Anstieg zum A...loch auslassen.
Je nachdem, was die Mehrheit meint

Für Königslutter sind -3°C angekündigt. Ist zwar nicht warm, aber wir waren auch schon bei -14°C und Schneefall unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Februar 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> Meinetwegen auch die normale Runde, ggf. den vorletzten Anstieg zum A...loch auslassen.
> Je nachdem, was die Mehrheit meint
> ...


Lars, das sehe ich auch so!
Wenn uns kalt wird kürzen wir ab, ansonsten radeln wir die Winterrunde.
Lampe ist diesmal aufgeladen
Die Eagle freut sich auf den ersten Einsatz


----------



## coddatec (7. Februar 2018)

Ich bringe noch Bene mit, dann sind wir zumindest zu dritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (7. Februar 2018)

Dabei ... ich hoffe der Matsch ist gefroren ;-)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Dabei ... ich hoffe der Matsch ist gefroren ;-)


Top
War gestern im Elm laufen, sogar die Trails gingen prima


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Februar 2018)

So, kurze Rückmeldung der Mittwochsrunde!
Wir waren zu viert und irgendwie macht das sogar bei -5° richtig Bock. 
Oder vielleicht grade deshalb, es war nämlich staubtrocken. 
Danke Männer, harte Hunde

LG 
Jens


----------



## DigitalB (7. Februar 2018)

Es war schon wie immer ;-) 

Ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr daran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal „sauber“ mit dem MTB aus dem Elm gekommen bin [emoji23]

Ich mag Bodenfrost [emoji111]️[emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## coddatec (7. Februar 2018)

In doppelter Hinsicht eine echt coole Runde.
 Macht Spaß mit euch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2018)

Wirklich prima Mtb Wetter 
Ihr solltet am Wochenende auf jeden Fall eine Tour radeln, hat voll Bock gemacht gestern. 
Ich bin leider raus, fahre über das WE nach Kölle.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (8. Februar 2018)

Bestimmt genauso trocken wie letzten Sonntag!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Bestimmt genauso trocken wie letzten Sonntag!


----------



## coddatec (8. Februar 2018)

Ich wollte das WE auch für eine Tour nutzen, ob Samstag oder Sonntag muss ich aber noch mit den Familienplanungen synchronisieren


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Februar 2018)

Die Dicke kommt bestimmt auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Februar 2018)

Hi Hi,

es liegt Schnee im Elm, könnte ne Gaudi werden morgen.
Das Laufen war gestern auf alle Fälle cool
Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr, wie immer am Parkplatz Lutterspring.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Februar 2018)

Ich nochmal, wir ändern die Runde und radeln in BS morgen!
Wir treffen uns vor der Okercabana um 18 Uhr, mal keine Kletterpartie
Winterrunde von Lars, gut zu radeln und BS ist nicht so anstrengend.


----------



## coddatec (13. Februar 2018)

Bin dabei
Freu mich


----------



## Deleted 301082 (14. Februar 2018)

Hab mich spontan dazu entschieden doch mitzufahrenzum Glück! Lars, super Runde war ne Gaudi,  Jens vielen Dank für die Lampe


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Februar 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung der BS Winterrunde von Lars.
Wir waren zu fünft, danke dafür. War ne Gaudi und teilweise recht glatt.
Knapper 21er Schnitt, nicht gut für den WiPo

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (14. Februar 2018)

Hat mir echt Spaß mit euch gemacht. Hab durch den Weg Hause noch ein paar Punkte im WiPo sammeln können.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Februar 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Hat mir echt Spaß mit euch gemacht. Hab durch den Weg Hause noch ein paar Punkte im WiPo sammeln können.


Mittelerweile habe ich meine Ambitionen aufgegeben
Durch Deine täglichen Arbeitswege ist Dir der HK-WiPo Sieg sicher
Bist allerdings auch ein echt harter Hund


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Februar 2018)

Moin,

morgen um kurz nach 10 Uhr radeln wir durch den Elm, kleine Runde 35km 5-600hm
Falls wer mitmöchte, bitte hier melden.


----------



## Hojebo (16. Februar 2018)

Ich würde schon gerne mitfahren, falls das noch aktuell ist. Ich hoffe, es kommt sonst noch jemand. Wo soll denn der Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Februar 2018)

Hojebo schrieb:


> Ich würde schon gerne mitfahren, falls das noch aktuell ist. Ich hoffe, es kommt sonst noch jemand. Wo soll denn der Treffpunkt sein?


Sorry, erst jetzt gelesen.
Als Treffpunkt würde ich den EDEKA Parkplatz in Sickte vorschlagen.
Um 10:15 Uhr.


----------



## Hojebo (17. Februar 2018)

OK, werde mich auf den Weg machen nach Sickte


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Februar 2018)

Wir sind pünktlich da!
Kommst Du mit dem Radel?


----------



## Hojebo (17. Februar 2018)

Ja, für die kurze Strecke baue ich den Dachgepäckträger jetzt nicht auf das Auto


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Februar 2018)

War wieder top heute in „meinem“ Elm, schön verschneit und teilweise glatt.
Hat Bock gemacht, danke Jungs



 


 

Bis Mittwoch LG
Jens


----------



## Hojebo (17. Februar 2018)

Ja, sehr schöne Runde, vielen Dank an Jens für die Ausarbeitung und an Maik für die Begleitung. In den höheren Lagen mit vereistem Boden konnte man sehr gut fahren. Schade, dass es weiter unten schon wieder sehr schlammig war. Bei diesen Temperaturen macht das Fahrradputzen im Garten ja nicht so viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Februar 2018)

Danke Axel
Jo, oben im Elm alles top, weiter unten alles angetaut.
Lies sich aber alles prima radeln und insgesamt hatten wir ja kaum Schlamm.
Dafür ein paar anständige hm, dazu auf Schnee, das macht Muskeln


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Februar 2018)

Hihi,

morgen ist Mittwoch und wir radeln die Winterrunde!
Treffpunkt ist um 18 Uhr, am Parkplatz Lutterspring.


LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Februar 2018)

Im Winter werden die Körner für den Sommer gemacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Februar 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Im Winter werden die Körner für den Sommer gemacht


Wenn es dabei auch noch schön ist, dann......


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Februar 2018)

Moin,

der Elm ist stark vereist und im Dunkeln muss das nicht sein!
Wir radeln also wieder unsere Ausweichstrecke in BS. 35km, Höhenmeter sind in BS nicht erwähnenswert.
Treffpunkt um 18:15 Uhr vor der Okercabana!!
Bitte zusagen, damit wir dan nicht umsonst warten.

LG
Jens


----------



## DigitalB (21. Februar 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Elm ist stark vereist und im Dunkeln muss das nicht sein!
> Wir radeln also wieder unsere Ausweichstrecke in BS. 35km, Höhenmeter sind in BS nicht erwähnenswert.
> ...



Bin dabei [emoji111]️

Bis gleich ;-) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Februar 2018)

War wirklich nett heute  Top Jungs, schöne Runde


----------



## DigitalB (21. Februar 2018)

Es war mal wieder Top mit euch [emoji111]️[emoji1362]

Wenn auch es auch nicht der Elm war.. Aber dafür eine große Gruppe [emoji106][emoji1362]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Februar 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung, wir waren zu neunt, top Männer! 
Gute Trainingsrunde die Lars da gebastelt hat
Komplett ohne Schlamm, bei diesen Temps ja so oder so kein Schlamm und diesen Sulz braucht eh keiner.
Für mich waren es dann insgesamt 3 Std. und 62km, mit gut kalten Füßen.
Am Sonntag geht es in den Elm, vielleicht möchte ja wer mitkommen

LG Jens


----------



## Hojebo (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo Jens, am Wochenende wird es im Elm wohl auch keinen Schlamm geben, es soll ja ziemlich kalt werden. Außerdem ist Sonnenschein angesagt, da bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Februar 2018)

Moin,

Sonntag radeln wir, Treffpunkt 10:15 am Edekaparkplatz in Sickte.
Seid bitte pünktlich, wir werden bei diesen Temperaturen nicht warten.
Rund 40km mit ein paar hm, wir freuen uns

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (23. Februar 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Februar 2018)

Hojebo schrieb:


> Hallo Jens, am Wochenende wird es im Elm wohl auch keinen Schlamm geben, es soll ja ziemlich kalt werden. Außerdem ist Sonnenschein angesagt, da bin ich gerne dabei.


Zwei drei Trails werden dabei sein, alles aber einfach zu fahren.


----------



## Hojebo (23. Februar 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Zwei drei Trails werden dabei sein, alles aber einfach zu fahren.


Alles klar, bei diesem Wetter fängt man sich da wenigstens keine Zecken ein.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2018)

Schön war’s, danke Jungs. 
Bisschen tricky da oben, teilweise gut vereist.
Dafür haben Lars und ich beim letzten Trail richtig fun gehabt und es gut fliegen lassen. 
Insgesamt 40km mit 650hm. 
Mittwoch weichen wir wieder nach BS aus. Es macht im Dunkeln bei Eis und Schnee keinen Sinn da oben.


----------



## Hojebo (25. Februar 2018)

War eine schöne Tour. Kein Schlamm und auch nur wenige spiegelglatte Stücke. Gefrorene Pfützen konnte man fast immer gut umfahren. Und endlich auch mal kein Fahrradputzen, weil alles sauber geblieben ist. 

An Jens: Hier die Stelle mit 37,5 % Steigung, von der ich sprach. Auf dem Bild erscheint nur 33,4 %, auf einer anderen Karte mit höherer Auflösung, die ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden habe, waren es aber 37,5 %. Ließ sich mit meinem alten Hardteil mit Dreierkranz vorne noch gut fahren (allerdings voll über den Lenker gehängt, damit man nicht hinten überkippt). Mit meinem Fully und der gegenwärtigen Schaltung hätte ich die Steigung nicht mal mit meiner damaligen Form (und einigen Kilo weniger) geschafft.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2018)

Da brechen einem ja die Unterschnekel ab
Ich für meinen Teil komme dauerhaft bei über 20% an meine Grenzen...(Plattenweg hoch zum Brocken z.B.)
Beim AX standen für vielleicht 100m ab und zu mal 29%, das halte ich für mein persönliches Limit.
Ich habe jetzt nicht genau geguckt, du hast gesagt 11-Fach, aber dein Shimano Antrieb sieht aus
wie eine 24-36 Kurbel und eine 11/11-42 Kassette!
Wenn dein 3-Fach Antreib 22-30-40 mit 10/12-36 war, ist das jetzt das Gleiche, 9-Fach genauso.
Oder schwerer als jetzt!


----------



## Hojebo (25. Februar 2018)

Ja, ich habe tatsächlich eine 24-36er Kurbel und eine 11-42er Kassette auf dem Fully. Beim Hardtail hatte ich vorne eine 22-32-42er Kurbel und hinten eine 12-36er Kassette.

Beim Fully hätten wir also eine maximale Untersetzung von 24/42 = 0,57
Beim alten Hardtail ergibt sich ein Wert von                        22/36 = 0,61 

Das ist noch zu korrigieren mit dem Raddurchmesser, denn das Hardteil war ein 26er Rad.

Wir hätte dann also als Vergleichswert 0,61*26/29 = 0,54

Insofern hast Du recht: Es ergibt sich nur ein  minimaler Vorteil für das Hardtail.

(????) Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 

Vielleicht lag der subjektive Vorteil des 26er-Hardtails auch daran, dass ich die Geometrie stark verändert hatte. Also einen langen Vorbau und den Lenker sehr weit runter gestellt. 

Denn das Problem bei solchen Steigungen war für mich immer, nicht hinten rüberzukippen (ist mir tatsächlich einige Male passiert). Und wenn man weit nach vorne und nach unten gebeugt über dem Rad sitzt, geschieht dies deutlich später als bei einer relativ aufrechten Haltung.

Jedenfalls war das ein guter Hinweis. Ich werde mal mit der Geometrie spielen, um das Fully für mich passender zu machen.


----------



## coddatec (25. Februar 2018)

Hojebo schrieb:


> An Jens: Hier die Stelle mit 37,5 % Steigung, von der ich sprach. Auf dem Bild erscheint nur 33,4 %, auf einer anderen Karte mit höherer Auflösung, die ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden habe, waren es aber 37,5 %. Ließ sich mit meinem alten Hardteil mit Dreierkranz vorne noch gut fahren (allerdings voll über den Lenker gehängt, damit man nicht hinten überkippt). Mit meinem Fully und der gegenwärtigen Schaltung hätte ich die Steigung nicht mal mit meiner damaligen Form (und einigen Kilo weniger) geschafft.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 701480


Auf dem Bild sind es im Mittel 200hm auf 2km, also gute 10%.
Steigungen auf einer Karte können (müssen nicht) auch täuschen. Das Höhenlinienmodell, das dahinter liegt ist teilweise extrem grob und bei Fahrten am Hang reicht ein bisschen GPS Rauschen und die Höhendaten und damit auch die Steigungswerte sind falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hojebo (25. Februar 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sind es im Mittel 200hm auf 2km, also gute 10%.
> Steigungen auf einer Karte können (müssen nicht) auch täuschen. Das Höhenlinienmodell, das dahinter liegt ist teilweise extrem grob und bei Fahrten am Hang reicht ein bisschen GPS Rauschen und die Höhendaten und damit auch die Steigungswerte sind falsch



Das ist auch ein interessanter Aspekt. Mir hat mal einer erzählt, dass Strava nur Daten von Geräten mit barometrischen Höhenmessern akzeptiert, weil allein aus GPS-Daten berechnete Profile zu ungenau sind.

Wie groß die Messtoleranz da ist, wäre tatsächlich mal interessant.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sind es im Mittel 200hm auf 2km, also gute 10%.
> Steigungen auf einer Karte können (müssen nicht) auch täuschen. Das Höhenlinienmodell, das dahinter liegt ist teilweise extrem grob und bei Fahrten am Hang reicht ein bisschen GPS Rauschen und die Höhendaten und damit auch die Steigungswerte sind falsch


Hab ich auch so gesehen, Lars

Axel, Sunrace bietet Kassetten an, mit denen du es noch auf die Spitze treiben kannst.
Auf meinem Habit fahre ich eine 11/46 Kassette, ebenfalls mit 24/36, das passt für mich sehr gut.
Mitterweile gibt es auch 11/50 Kassetten, ich weiß aber nicht ob das einwandfrei funzt.
11/46 lässt sich gut schalten, funzt prima.
Die Dinger kosten auch nicht die Welt, 11/46 60€ und 11/50 75€
Auf Ritzelrechner.de kann man ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## Hojebo (25. Februar 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sind es im Mittel 200hm auf 2km, also gute 10%.
> Steigungen auf einer Karte können (müssen nicht) auch täuschen. Das Höhenlinienmodell, das dahinter liegt ist teilweise extrem grob und bei Fahrten am Hang reicht ein bisschen GPS Rauschen und die Höhendaten und damit auch die Steigungswerte sind falsch



Habe jetzt eine Stellungnahme von Strava selbst dazu gefunden:

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/216919447-Elevation-for-Your-Activity

Ein etwas langer Artikel, aber der Satz, der die Problematik zusammenfasst, ist Folgender:

"As *mentioned above,* there are many uncontrollable variables involved in calculating elevation gain. These variables can lead to exaggerated elevation totals, particularly if the activity takes place in an international, mountainous or coastal region."

Man sollte also tatsächlich nicht zu viel auf solche Steigungsdaten geben. Werde ich meinem Sohn aber nicht erzählen, der war nämlich sehr stolz, dass er eine 37,5-%-Steigung geschafft hat .


----------



## coddatec (25. Februar 2018)

Mal so als Beispiel, was alles so passieren kann, wenn man nur den Höhendaten der Karte traut.
Ich hab vor kurzem eine Tour geplant, die im Gebirge durch einen Tunnel geführt hat. 
Bei der Tunneldurchfahrt wurde der Track auf das originale Höhenprofil gelegt und schwupps waren da mal eben 250hm in 400m rauf und wieder runter. Das wären dann über 100% Steigung und Gefälle


----------



## Hojebo (25. Februar 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hab ich auch so gesehen, Lars
> 
> Axel, Sunrace bietet Kassetten an, mit denen du es noch auf die Spitze treiben kannst.
> Auf meinem Habit fahre ich eine 11/46 Kassette, ebenfalls mit 24/36, das passt für mich sehr gut.
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis. Sollte ich wirklich mal dran denken. Im Elm ist das vielleicht nicht so das Problem, in den Dolomiten beispielsweise, wo wir im letzten Oktober waren, aber schon. Da musste ich oft absteigen. Ich darf eben nicht so viel Druck mit den Beinen ausüben, sonst bekomme ich leicht Hüftbeschwerden. Deshalb fahre ich ja auch immer so niedrige Übersetzungen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Februar 2018)

Hojebo schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Sollte ich wirklich mal dran denken. Im Elm ist das vielleicht nicht so das Problem, in den Dolomiten beispielsweise, wo wir im letzten Oktober waren, aber schon. Da musste ich oft absteigen. Ich darf eben nicht so viel Druck mit den Beinen ausüben, sonst bekomme ich leicht Hüftbeschwerden. Deshalb fahre ich ja auch immer so niedrige Übersetzungen.


Probier einfach mal aus, ist ja nicht sooo eine Investition.
Hier im Forum wird aber auch über die Kassetten berichtet, gibt einen Thread dazu.

Lars, denk mal an Bennet, der hatte im Lappwald eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 850 km/h...
Halt ich immer noch für sehr sportlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

Tour? Heute? oder eher nicht?  hatte jetzt beim überfliegen nichts enteckt


----------



## DigitalB (28. Februar 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Lars, denk mal an Bennet, der hatte im Lappwald eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 850 km/h...
> Halt ich immer noch für sehr sportlich



gute Reisegeschwindigkeit ^^ also für einen Airbus


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2018)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Tour? Heute? oder eher nicht?  hatte jetzt beim überfliegen nichts enteckt


Moin Bene, ich bin heute raus und der Rest glaube ich auch!
Nächtste Woche müsst ihr auch ohne mich auskommen.....
Da sind ja ein paar von uns im Trainingslager


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. März 2018)

Moin, die eine Hälfte vom Harten Kern meldet sich mal für Mittwoch ab! Wir sind ins Trainingslager auf Malle aufgebrochen! Mal RR in kurz! Euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2018)

HK goes Malle


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2018)

.....auf geht’s in den Flieger!


----------



## Hojebo (4. März 2018)

Fahrt mal nach Sa Calobra. Ist wirklich ne tolle Strecke.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2018)

Die erste Tour nach Formentor war schon mal mega geil. 
Selbst der Anstieg zu diesem drecks Turm war cool. War ne Extrawurst für Lars. 

Grüße von Malle
von Harten Kern


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. März 2018)

Hojebo schrieb:


> Fahrt mal nach Sa Calobra. Ist wirklich ne tolle Strecke.


Machen wir!


----------



## DigitalB (4. März 2018)

[emoji31][emoji31]ich will auch [emoji22]


Ich wünsche euch ultimativen fahrspass, keine Pannen, guten Kaffee und bestes Wetter [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2018)

Bene, beim nächsten mal klappt das und Du kommst mi!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. März 2018)

Heute sind wir zum Kloster Betlem, ingesamt 116km mit 1400hm, geil war’s. 

LG aus dem Trainingslager 
Pierre, Lars und ich.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. März 2018)

ˋ

 

 

 


Läuft, rauf nach Randa und Bonany.
125km mit 1400hm

Der HK grüßt aus Malle

Ach so, Käffchen natürlich in Petra


 
Bin aber auch vergesslich...
Tourabschluss


----------



## DigitalB (7. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. März 2018)

Grüße aus Petra! Heute Ruhetag 96km um ca. 600hm


----------



## coddatec (7. März 2018)

Einfach nur mega mit euch Jungs


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. März 2018)

Jau, ganz cool hier....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. März 2018)

Heute leider wolkig, aber dafür etwas weniger Wind!
Pierre hat sich leider eine Erklärung einfangen, gute Besserung Pierre!

LG aus Malle vom HK


----------



## coddatec (9. März 2018)

Schöne Woche mit euch
6Tage, 600km, 6000hm, 25h
Immer wieder gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. März 2018)

Letzter Tag heute, Orient nur geil!!!
117km mit 1000hm super super schön, bei bestem Wetter.

Abschluss Grüße von Malle
Sonntag Mtb im Elm und Miitwoch wie immer.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. März 2018)

Moin,

Malle war cool, jetzt haben wir wieder Lust auf mtb.
Winterrunde im Elm liegt an, Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## coddatec (13. März 2018)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht, hab kein Mobil zum Anreisen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. März 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es leider nicht, hab kein Mobil zum Anreisen.


Hm, wenn Holgi kommt könntest Du mit ihm zurückfahren und ich kann dich abholen.


----------



## DigitalB (13. März 2018)

Bin auch raus ... sind essen [emoji51]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hojebo (13. März 2018)

Ich bin ja bei der Mittwochsrunde in letzter Zeit nicht so oft dabei, aber damit Jens nicht zum Lutterspring fährt, nur um festzustellen, dass keiner da ist, melde ich mich auch mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. März 2018)

Alles gut Axel, das Wetter ist ja auch nicht grade einladend!
Bis jetzt sind wir zu viert, wir radeln also aus jeden Fall, außer es regnet.
Guten Hunger Bene


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. März 2018)

So zurück aus dem sulzigen Elm!
Die Waldautobahnen haben durch die Holzarbeiten gut gelitten und sind teilweise gut breiig
Wir waren zu viert, danke Jungs

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (14. März 2018)

War super wie immer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2018)

Moin Männer,

morgen radeln wir spontan mal Richtung Elm.
35km und ein paar hm, Treffpunkt Edeka Parkplatz Sickte kurz nach 10 Uhr.
Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte hier zusagen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (24. März 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2018)

Tomek13 schrieb:


> Dabei


HK


----------



## Hojebo (24. März 2018)

Schade, da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, muss aber erkältungsbedingt passen. 

Danke jedenfalls für die Initiative.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2018)

Gute Besserung Axel!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2018)

Hojebo schrieb:


> Schade, da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, muss aber erkältungsbedingt passen.
> 
> Danke jedenfalls für die Initiative.



Gute Besserung Axel!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. März 2018)

Nach dem Sport ein Sportgetränk!



 
Sonne und breiige Wege im Elm, dadurch war der Anstieg zum Amplebener Berg hammerhart
Schön war’s trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lary (25. März 2018)

Hat, wie immer, Spaß gemacht nur der Schlamm nervt .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. März 2018)

lary schrieb:


> Hat, wie immer, Spaß gemacht nur der Schlamm nervt .


Was ist das denn für eine Radel in deinem Avatarbild.......


----------



## lary (25. März 2018)

Noch nicht geändert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. März 2018)

lary schrieb:


> Noch nicht geändert


Wird aber mal Zeit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2018)

Frohe Ostern in die Runde
Heute sind Lars und ich, zusammen mit den Jungs aus Edemissen, die Erste richtige RR Runde geradelt.
Über den SZ Höhenzug, am Ende waren es 110km, etwas anstrengend aber superschön

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (30. März 2018)

Klasse wars


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2018)

Hi Hi,

die Mittwochsrunde startet morgen am Steinbruch in Evessen, wie immer um 18 Uhr 
Rund 30km und n paar Hömes.

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (3. April 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Tomek13 (4. April 2018)

Heut war Mal ne schnelle Runde aber wir waren biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. April 2018)

Schöne Tour heute.....
Wir sind komplett abgesoffen und mussten mit Volldampf zurück.
Das Gewitter wurde dann doch zu heftig
Gehört wohl auch dazu.

LG
Jens


----------



## Tomek13 (4. April 2018)

Ja war definitiv die vernünftigere Entscheidung 
War schon heftig...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. April 2018)

Operation Halbmarathon Berlin erfolgreich beendet 
Geil war‘s Jungs
Leider alle etwas im Trainingsrückstand durch Krankheiten oder Verletzungen, trotzdem super Zeiten und ein megageiles WE in B. 

Schönen Restsonntag und Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. April 2018)

Moin,


Treffpunkt für Mittwoch, ist der Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Wir holen die Runde von letzter Woche nach, also 30km mit 500hm.


LG
Jens


----------



## Helmi3b (9. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Da ich gestern zum zweiten und sicher nicht zu letzten Mal im Elm mit m MTB unterwegs war, möchte ich hier mal einen Eintrag hinterlassen.
Ich bin aus dem Raum Gifhorn /Calberlah und bisher im Umland Gifhorn bzw. im Harz (komme ursprünglich aus dem Harz) gefahren. Letztes Jahr habe ich nach 12 Jahren das MTB Radeln wieder für mich entdeckt und vor Kurzem den Elm. 
Wir sind gestern die Tetzelstein/Kiosk-Runde aus Komoot gefahren und ich muss sagen, hammer. Ich hätt nie gedacht da es außerhalb vom Harz in "meiner Nähe" so schöne und auch anstrengende Strecken gibt.
Ich würde mich über weitere Streckenvorschläge am/im Elm von Ortskundigen freuen... was man mal "erfahren" sollte.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, einige umliegende Bäume zwischen Erkerrode und Abbenrode waren irgendwie mit Anfahrrampen präpariert... fand ich toll.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. April 2018)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Da ich gestern zum zweiten und sicher nicht zu letzten Mal im Elm mit m MTB unterwegs war, möchte ich hier mal einen Eintrag hinterlassen.
> Ich bin aus dem Raum Gifhorn /Calberlah und bisher im Umland Gifhorn bzw. im Harz (komme ursprünglich aus dem Harz) gefahren. Letztes Jahr habe ich nach 12 Jahren das MTB Radeln wieder für mich entdeckt und vor Kurzem den Elm.
> Wir sind gestern die Tetzelstein/Kiosk-Runde aus Komoot gefahren und ich muss sagen, hammer. Ich hätt nie gedacht da es außerhalb vom Harz in "meiner Nähe" so schöne und auch anstrengende Strecken gibt.
> ...


Wenn Du den Elm „erfahren“ möchtest, dann komm einfach mit.
Du wirst jeden Winkel und noch so kleinen Trail kennenlernen
Wir radeln regelmäßig Mittwochs und am Wochenende nach Absprache hier im Forum.

Lustig finde ich aber die Tourenbeschreibung....
Schwere mtb Tour, fortgeschrittene Technik und Tragepassagen??
Tragen muss man im Elm höchtens mal über Windbruch, oder über Harvester Spuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hojebo (10. April 2018)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Da ich gestern zum zweiten und sicher nicht zu letzten Mal im Elm mit m MTB unterwegs war, möchte ich hier mal einen Eintrag hinterlassen.
> Ich bin aus dem Raum Gifhorn /Calberlah und bisher im Umland Gifhorn bzw. im Harz (komme ursprünglich aus dem Harz) gefahren. Letztes Jahr habe ich nach 12 Jahren das MTB Radeln wieder für mich entdeckt und vor Kurzem den Elm.
> Wir sind gestern die Tetzelstein/Kiosk-Runde aus Komoot gefahren und ich muss sagen, hammer. Ich hätt nie gedacht da es außerhalb vom Harz in "meiner Nähe" so schöne und auch anstrengende Strecken gibt.
> ...



Und ansonsten kann man hier einiges finden: https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ra...lm/radtouren-in-koenigslutter-am-elm/1423121/


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. April 2018)

angetestet

 
Fix mal ein paar Trails angetestet
Staubtrocken, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hat voll Bock gemacht, war wie im Sommer

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. April 2018)

Moin,


Treffpunkt für Mittwoch, ist der Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr.
Wir holen die Runde von letzter Woche nach, also 30km mit 500hm.

LG Jens


----------



## coddatec (16. April 2018)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich mit am Start


----------



## Magic-BS (17. April 2018)

Ich steig dann auch mal wieder mit ein....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. April 2018)

Hey Dirk, wir freuen uns


----------



## Prilan (18. April 2018)

Schaffe es heute auch mal wieder ...
Freue mich drauf ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. April 2018)

Prilan schrieb:


> Schaffe es heute auch mal wieder ...
> Freue mich drauf ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


Supi Thore, habe auch schon etwas umgeplant und Trails mit reingenommen
Bleibt aber bei bei 30km


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. April 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung von heute!
Wir waren zu 8 und haben endlich wieder trockene Trails gehabt.
Was habe ich das vermisst, einfach nur fun
Die Streckendaten habe ich jetzt nur von mir, für mich waren es 45km mit 700hm
Die eigentliche Runde müsste 30km mit rund 600hm gehabt haben.



 
Schön war‘s

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (18. April 2018)

Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen  
Es waren bei uns 30km und 550hm.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. April 2018)

Moin,

Sonntag radeln wir eine Runde im Harz, Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr. Letzter Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite 
Richtung Torfhaus, das ist der mit dem Rondell (Schnecke) an der Brücke.
45km mit rund 1300hm, Brocken und ein paar Trails.
Wer mitmöchte sollte hier zusagen, wir werden nicht warten wenn keiner zusagt.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. April 2018)

Kleine RR Runde heute, Hausrunde von Lars, 80km sehr geil


 


 

Kette rechts, geil war‘s


----------



## Hojebo (21. April 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sonntag radeln wir eine Runde im Harz, Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr. Letzter Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite
> Richtung Torfhaus, das ist der mit dem Rondell (Schnecke) an der Brücke.
> ...



Hallo Jens,

das hört sich ja interessant an. Ich bin die Strecke nach Torfhaus zwar schon oft mit dem Auto gefahren, aber eine Brücke oder ein Rondell habe ich dort nie bemerkt.  Gibt es da irgendein anderes markantes Kennzeichen oder vielleicht eine genaue geografische Position (Länge und Breite) oder ein Foto aus Google Maps oder dergleichen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. April 2018)

Hojebo schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> das hört sich ja interessant an. Ich bin die Strecke nach Torfhaus zwar schon oft mit dem Auto gefahren, aber eine Brücke oder ein Rondell habe ich dort nie bemerkt.  Gibt es da irgendein anderes markantes Kennzeichen oder vielleicht eine genaue geografische Position (Länge und Breite) oder ein Foto aus Google Maps oder dergleichen?









Ganz einfach der letzte Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite in Richtung Torfhaus.


----------



## Hojebo (21. April 2018)

Danke Jens, das ist ja noch im Bad Harzburg. Bin dann morgen früh dort.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. April 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung, wie angekündigt 45km mit 1200hm
Alle topfit, super Jungs
Endlich mal wieder anständige Hömes, mit Abfahrten auf sehr geilen verblockten und Wurzeltrails.
Alles super trocken, hat mal so richtig gebockt


Start...


 

Geil war‘s


 


 


 


 
Danke für die Runde Axel



 
Wer hat denn nur das Chickenrace verloren...



 
Sportgetränk zum Abschluss

LG 
Jens


----------



## lary (23. April 2018)

Super Harzrunde Jenshat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2018)

lary schrieb:


> Super Harzrunde Jenshat echt Spaß gemacht


Avatarbild passt jetzt aber wieder


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2018)

Moin Männer,


Treffpunkt für Mittwoch ist am Parkplatz Freibad Hemkenrode um 18 Uhr.
Sollte es regnen sage ich kurzfristig im Forum ab, achtet da bitte drauf.


LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. April 2018)

Spontane Grüße vom Brocken, geil war’s, wie immer
Cool auch der Trail an der alten Bobbahn, mit Hose voll
Danke für die geile Runde Holgi


 


 


 

Natürlich mit Sportgetränk danach


----------



## Tomek13 (27. April 2018)

War mega heute


----------



## Holski (27. April 2018)

Mit Euch immer wieder!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. April 2018)

Heute leider alleine eine kleine 50er Runde über den Rieseberg und über den Elm.
Der Rieseberg ist total sulzig, so gut wie unfahrbar, scheiße anstrengend!
Der Elm ist aber dafür trocken und man gut rocken


 


 
Alles duftet nach Bärlauch
Morgen eine Runde mit dem Renner, freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. April 2018)

Schönen Sonntag in die Runde
Fix n 100er mit dem RR, bei dem geilen Wetter hat man den Wind und die 750hm nicht gemerkt



Mit nem Grinsen die Asse hoch



Kuchen zur Halbzeit



Und nach dem Sport ein anständiges Sportgetränk


----------



## Magic-BS (2. Mai 2018)

Öhm, mal ne kurze Frage, gibt’s heute ne Rund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Mai 2018)

Moin Dirk,

ich habe mich blöderweise erkältet und kann leider nicht radeln!
Vielleicht meldet sich noch wer, ansonsten fällt es heute aus.


----------



## Magic-BS (2. Mai 2018)

Ui, dass ist ja mal unschön, Dir dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Tomek13 (2. Mai 2018)

Bei mir kam leider die Arbeit dazwischen...


----------



## Magic-BS (2. Mai 2018)

Kein Ding, bin allein eine Runde gefahren.
Für kommenden Mittwoch sag ich schon mal ab, bin ja in Südtirol.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Mai 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Kein Ding, bin allein eine Runde gefahren.
> Für kommenden Mittwoch sag ich schon mal ab, bin ja in Südtirol.


Ich glaube ich Dich vorhin durch Sickte fahren sehen!
Wie ist das neue Radel


----------



## Magic-BS (2. Mai 2018)

Tja, das ist so ein klitze kleines Drama.....das kommt erst in KW 22, ich hoffe in 2018

Na ja, so wird es halt eine Abschiedtour mit dem alten Knochen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2018)

Dann viel Spaß in Südtirol, traumhaft schöne Gegend
Genieß die Zeit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Mai 2018)

Grüße vom Renner


 

Die ersten 55km noch leicht erkältet, nur geil bei diesem Wetter
Morgen Aantracht, 3er ist wichtig

Sonniges WE Männer
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Mai 2018)

Und zack ne Elmrunde zum Feierabend mit knapp 1000hm
Danke Holgi für die coole Runde, gutes AX Training 





Staubtrocken und richtig geil auf den Trails


----------



## Holski (7. Mai 2018)

War super mit Jens und fürn Feierabend auch schon ne Nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Mai 2018)

Das wird die neue Referenzrunde, Amplebener Berg noch rein und wir sind locker
über 1000hm
Eilumerhorn vier Mal und wir machen Muskeln, dreimal ist ja nicht
viel....


----------



## Magic-BS (10. Mai 2018)

So ruhig hier geworden.... 
Grüße aus dem Südtirol


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> So ruhig hier geworden....
> Grüße aus dem Südtirol


Hey Dirk, schöne Bilder
Südtirol ist ein Traum, ich wünsche Dir/Euch noch ein paar schöne Tage.
Die Mittwochsrunde ist leider ausgefallen, ich war unterwegs
Heute bin ich mit meiner Saunatruppe eine Vatertagsrunde geradelt, für mich waren 
es dann 65km
Sonntag geht’s es dann zum Velothon nach B, dieses Jahr aber easy ist B


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2018)

Und Zack den Berliner Velothon gerockt


 


 

War scheiße windig und wieder echt hammerhart
Gut, dass wir vorher gesagt haben, wir ballern heute nicht......


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2018)

Moin, morgen ist Mittwoch und wir starten in Evessen am Steinbruchparkplatz.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr.

LG
Jens


----------



## Holski (16. Mai 2018)

Dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Mai 2018)

Moin in die Runde,

morgen steht die Ostelmrunde an, viele schöne Trails und entspannte 500hm.
Treffpunkt ist der Feldweg vor dem Watzumer Häuschen, wie immer um 18 Uhr.

Viele Grüße
Jens Hahne


----------



## Magic-BS (22. Mai 2018)

...bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2018)

Ostelm ist einfach geil
Wir waren zu sechst und recht fix unterwegs.
Danke Jungs, mit Euch immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFrieda (24. Mai 2018)

War schick!

Gut das wir auch tatsächlich 4 Pfützen gefunden haben.


----------



## Tomek13 (24. Mai 2018)

War super wie immer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Mai 2018)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> War schick!
> 
> Gut das wir auch tatsächlich 4 Pfützen gefunden haben.


Ich hab mir Mühe geben


----------



## Magic-BS (26. Mai 2018)

.....es ist da
Fährt sich sehr sehr sehr gut.....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Mai 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> .....es ist da
> Fährt sich sehr sehr sehr gut.....


Jawollo 
Fotos bitte


----------



## Magic-BS (26. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Mai 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 733953 Anhang anzeigen 733953


Sehr schönes Radel, viel Freude damit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2018)

Moin,

top Wetter für ein paar Trails am Mittwoch im Elm.
Treffpunkt, um 18 Uhr, ist der Parkplatz am Freibad Hemkenrode.
Rund 36km mit 700hm


LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (28. Mai 2018)

Das wird eine widerliche Hitzeschlacht.

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Das wird eine widerliche Hitzeschlacht.
> 
> Bin dabei


Jau, das ist schön warm draußen


----------



## Magic-BS (28. Mai 2018)

Bin gespannt, gibt ja Gewitterwarnungrn u.a. für Mittwoch,
bin aber grundsätzlich dabei!!!

Die ersten 62 Km sind gefahren, schon schick, war doch schon anders zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, gibt ja Gewitterwarnungrn u.a. für Mittwoch,
> bin aber grundsätzlich dabei!!!
> 
> Die ersten 62 Km sind gefahren, schon schick, war doch schon anders zu fahren.


Mal schauen, wenn es gewittert sagen wir ab, hattenwir vor kurzem ja schon mal......


----------



## Holski (28. Mai 2018)

Isch bin dabei bei Wind und Wetter, aber die Blitznummer brauche ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Mai 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung,

wir waren zu neunt und haben kurzerhand abgebrochen.
War die richtige Entscheidung, das aufziehende Gewitter hat uns nicht erwischt.
Die „kurze“ Runde hat trotzdem gebockt
Danke Jungs


----------



## coddatec (30. Mai 2018)

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht .
Und im Gegensatz zum letzten Abbruch haben wir heute immerhin 19km und ein paar Trails gesehen. 
Der Abbruch war aber echt die beste Entscheidung. Kam gut was runter


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Mai 2018)

Alles richrig gemacht Lars
Ich wollte ja eigentlich weiterradeln........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (2. Juni 2018)

So, kurze Rückmeldung! Heute fix von Bad Harzburg nach Sickte geradelt! 90 km und dementsprechend viele HM! Top Strecke und perfektes Wetter ! Danke Jens und Chrissi, war ne Gaudi


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juni 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> So, kurze Rückmeldung! Heute fix von Bad Harzburg nach Sickte geradelt! 90 km und dementsprechend viele HM! Top Strecke und perfektes Wetter ! Danke Jens und Chrissi, war ne Gaudi


....vorher natürlich erst hoch zum Torfhaus.
Jau, ist ja eine gesetzte Strecke
Leider erst zum zweiten Mal, allerdings 1,5 Std. schneller als beim ersten Mal
Chrissi die Nutze hat gedrückt 
Ansonsten natürlich mega 
Wir haben die Strecke etwas abgeändert, mehr hm und mehr Trails, nächstes Mal laden wir alle ein, lohnt sich.



An manchen Stellen sieht die Oker aus wie die Isar, Traufhaft schön




Danach ein Sportgetränk 


 


Das obligatorische 800gr T-Bone für die Radler

Geiler Abend, danke an Alle


----------



## lary (3. Juni 2018)

War echt Super mit euch  nächstes mal unterbieten wir die Zeit noch mal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2018)

lary schrieb:


> War echt Super mit euch  nächstes mal unterbieten wir die Zeit noch mal


Hat gut geklappt, das Scott hat auch gut mitgemacht
Scott ist ja doch etwas reparaturanfällig....


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Juni 2018)

Das Scott hat schon gequietscht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Das Scott hat schon gequietscht


Geknarzt auch, Scott nix gut


----------



## lary (4. Juni 2018)

Es war der Bremssattel der an der Bremsscheibe geschliffen hat  musste wahrscheinlich wegen euch zu oft Bremsen


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Juni 2018)

lary schrieb:


> Es war der Bremssattel der an der Bremsscheibe geschliffen hat  musste wahrscheinlich wegen euch zu oft Bremsen




Das war ja klar! Nix Bikecheck gemacht vor dem Start! Scott muss man alle 10 km checken!


----------



## lary (4. Juni 2018)

Das ist doch kein Radon Pierre bei dir wundert es mich jedes mal das du überhaupt ankommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Juni 2018)

Alte Technik! 26er ist ausgereift, da gibt es kaum Ausfälle


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Alte Technik! 26er ist ausgereift, da gibt es kaum Ausfälle


Old School halt, direkt über‘n Lenker, wie immer


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Juni 2018)

Das war ein perfekt ausgeführter Endo


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Das war ein perfekt ausgeführter Endo


Du hast mich beobachtet


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Juni 2018)

Naja, der war nicht perfekt aber du übst ja noch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2018)

Hab mir aber Mühe gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Juni 2018)

Moin Männer,

wir holen morgen die Runde von letzter Woche nach.
Treffpunkt also um 18 Uhr am Freibad in Hemkenrode.

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (5. Juni 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Magic-BS (5. Juni 2018)

Auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Juni 2018)

Geile Runde Jungs, danke dafür 
Wir waren zu sechst, 33km knapp 700hm


 

 

 

 

 

 

Wie immer, top Jungs, top Elmrunde


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juni 2018)

Heute mal den Ü30 und den Raketen Trail im Deister gerockt!
War mega
36km 1000hm hammergeil


 
Bierchen am Nordmannsturm


----------



## Magic-BS (12. Juni 2018)

...dabei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> ...dabei!


Moin Dirk, Infos für morgen gibt es heute Abend.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Juni 2018)

Treffpunkt für morgen ist der Parkplatz am Steinbruch in Evessen.
Strecke wie immer, ca. 30km und ein paar hm


----------



## Deleted 301082 (12. Juni 2018)

Muss arbeiten ! Nächste Woche gerne wieder


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juni 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Treffpunkt für morgen ist der Parkplatz am Steinbruch in Evessen.
> Strecke wie immer, ca. 30km und ein paar hm


Moin, wir holen am Mittwoch die ausgefallene Runde nach.
Treffpunkt also um 18 Uhr am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (19. Juni 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## Magic-BS (19. Juni 2018)

.... dabei


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Juni 2018)

schaffe es heute nicht.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> schaffe es heute nicht.


Schade


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Juni 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Schade


Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, da klappt es bestimmt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, da klappt es bestimmt.


Da spielt Deutscheland


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Juni 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Da spielt Deutscheland


Ist dann eh das letzte Spiel.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Ist dann eh das letzte Spiel.


Das wäre sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2018)

Haben es gut fliegen lassen, danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (20. Juni 2018)

....oh ja „fliegen“

Stimmt, wir waren ziemlich flott unterwegs und waren verdammt coole Trails dabei, schöne Streckenführung


----------



## coddatec (21. Juni 2018)

So trocken wie gestern war es schon lange nicht.
Hat mega bock gemacht und die Trails waren sau-griffig. 
Danke an Jens für die Streckenplanung.


----------



## Magic-BS (23. Juni 2018)

.....na da wird die Mittwochsrunde wohl doch nicht ausfallen
So eine miese Leistung, dass grenzt schon an Meuterei!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juni 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> .....na da wird die Mittwochsrunde wohl doch nicht ausfallen
> So eine miese Leistung, dass grenzt schon an Meuterei!


....nochmal gut gegangen
Am Mittwoch steht also Fußi auf dem Programm, ich werde nicht radeln


----------



## coddatec (24. Juni 2018)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juni 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht


Die Mannschaft braucht uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (27. Juni 2018)

... nach der ersten Halbzeit hab ich die Sachen gepackt....26 km 660 hm, schön war es


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juni 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> ... nach der ersten Halbzeit hab ich die Sachen gepackt....26 km 660 hm, schön war es


Hätte mitkommen sollen


----------



## coddatec (27. Juni 2018)

Alles richtig gemacht, Dirk


----------



## Magic-BS (27. Juni 2018)

Das hab ich mir dann auf der Rückfahrt auch gedacht...Radio sei Dank

Allerdings war die Luft heute extrem komisch, der Grund ist wohl ein Brand im Osten gewesen.

Bis die Tage


----------



## feeelix (30. Juni 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> ... Allerdings war die Luft heute extrem komisch, der Grund ist wohl ein Brand im Osten gewesen.
> 
> Bis die Tage


Hatte ich auch (bei Hordorf etwa) kurz gerochen. Hörte auch eine Sirene und Tatütata. 

Ich lebe, ich meine *bike* übrigens wieder.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/36757230?ref=wtd

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juli 2018)

Moin Männer,

am WE mal den Rennsteig gerockt, 170km 3800hm.
Schön da, scheiße steil
Für Mittwoch muss ich leider passen, ihr müsst dann ohne mich radeln

LG Jens


----------



## Magic-BS (3. Juli 2018)

Ui, da hast ja richtig was gerissen, so spontan
Hm, dabei wird es doch so gemütlich morgen. 
Gibt es motivierte Biker für morgen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juli 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Ui, da hast ja richtig was gerissen, so spontan
> Hm, dabei wird es doch so gemütlich morgen.
> Gibt es motivierte Biker für morgen?


Sorry Dirk, vielleicht meldet sich ja einer
Der Rennsteig war länger geplant, war mit meiner RR Truppe aus Peine unterwegs.


----------



## Helmi3b (7. Juli 2018)

Moin. Ich sehe gerade, hier wird via Komoot geteilt. 
Da ich nun auch häufiger im Elm unterwegs war, möchte ich gerne meine Lieblingsstrecke teilen.
Wer mag, kann sie gerne mal fahren, Feedback geben und gerne weiter ausbauen. Ich freue mich über jede Ergänzung.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/t37706555?ref=atl


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2018)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Moin. Ich sehe gerade, hier wird via Komoot geteilt.
> Da ich nun auch häufiger im Elm unterwegs war, möchte ich gerne meine Lieblingsstrecke teilen.
> Wer mag, kann sie gerne mal fahren, Feedback geben und gerne weiter ausbauen. Ich freue mich über jede Ergänzung.
> 
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/t37706555?ref=atl


Hey Du,

sieht ganz ok aus, ich würde die Runde etwas anders gestallten, passt so aber auch
Aber was meinste denn mit deiner Beschreibung?

"Schwere Mountainbike-Tour. Gute Grundkondition erforderlich. Fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik notwendig. 
Auf einigen Passagen wirst du dein Rad evtl. tragen müssen"

Kondition ist ja immer so eine Sache, aber der Rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmi3b (9. Juli 2018)

Ach, die Beschreibung ist nicht von mir verfasst. Die ist noch von einer Streckenführung, auf die ich über die Zeit aufgebaut habe. Dann gestalte mal um, ich bin gespannt. 
Gefunden habe ich inzwischen die 2018er Challange. Die werden wir auch mal absolvieren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juli 2018)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ach, die Beschreibung ist nicht von mir verfasst. Die ist noch von einer Streckenführung, auf die ich über die Zeit aufgebaut habe. Dann gestalte mal um, ich bin gespannt.
> Gefunden habe ich inzwischen die 2018er Challange. Die werden wir auch mal absolvieren.


Kommt halt einfach mal Mittwochs mit.
Eine Challenge kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Helmi3b (10. Juli 2018)

Diese hier:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/r37943760?ref=atd

Und danke für das Angebot. Das würde ich relativ spontan machen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juli 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Kommt halt einfach mal Mittwochs mit.





Helmi3b schrieb:


> Diese hier:
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/r37943760?ref=atd
> 
> Und danke für das Angebot. Das würde ich relativ spontan machen.


Gerne, freuen uns immer über Mitfahrer. 
Die Strecke ist auch ganz ok


----------



## coddatec (10. Juli 2018)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Diese hier:
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/r37943760?ref=atd
> 
> Und danke für das Angebot. Das würde ich relativ spontan machen.


Gerne, Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen  
Aber mach es nicht zu spontan, wenn sich hier im Forum keiner meldet, dann planen wir zum Teil auch noch spontan um, ohne dass wir uns hier noch mal melden. Dann stehst du ggf am falschen Treffpunkt ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Juli 2018)

Grüße vom HK aus der Asse



 
Sportgetränk muss sein, eiskalt natürlich 

Ab morgen liegt dann das Vinschgau mit seinen Trails an
Top Tor wird auf dem Rückweg der Frommestrail, bei Serfaus.
Den werden Chrissi und ich mal radeln

Schönes Finale
LG Jens


----------



## coddatec (16. Juli 2018)

Die Mittwochs-Runde im Elm fällt diese Woche aus. Bei Interesse können wir im Bereich BS-WF eine Tour fahren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Juli 2018)

Südtirol Beschde, laufen an der Etsch auch

Grüße aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## coddatec (18. Juli 2018)

Moin zusammen,

wir werden heute eine Tour durchs Lechlumer und Mascheroder Holz fahren. Wir kommen auf dem Hin- und Rückweg am Parkplatz Kennelbad vorbei. Dazwischen liegen ca. 34km. 

Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte hier bescheid geben. Die Startzeit ist noch flexibel und wird irgendwo zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juli 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wir werden heute eine Tour durchs Lechlumer und Mascheroder Holz fahren. Wir kommen auf dem Hin- und Rückweg am Parkplatz Kennelbad vorbei. Dazwischen liegen ca. 34km.
> 
> Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte hier bescheid geben. Die Startzeit ist noch flexibel und wird irgendwo zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr liegen.


Urlaubsvertretung 
Viel Spaß MH und LH immer wieder geil


----------



## ThomasBS (18. Juli 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte hier bescheid geben. Die Startzeit ist noch flexibel und wird irgendwo zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr liegen.


Wo ist der Start? Eventuell bin ich heute dabei.


----------



## coddatec (18. Juli 2018)

Wir kommen um 17:40 / 17:45 am Parkplatz Kennelbad vorbei.


----------



## ThomasBS (18. Juli 2018)

Vorbei heißt nicht Start und Stopp der runde.


----------



## coddatec (18. Juli 2018)

Wir starten die Runde heute bei mir auf der Arbeit. Das ist nicht weit weg vom Kennelbad (1-2 km), aber die Adresse schreibe ich nicht öffentlich in ein Forum. Wenn Du sagst Du kommst mit, dann warten wir ggf. dort auch noch 5 Minuten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juli 2018)

Viel Spaß 


 
Scheiße steil hier, dafür supergeile Trails
Verblockt und Wurzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (18. Juli 2018)

Melde mich dann mal zurück 
Wir waren heute zu dritt unterwegs und haben das LH und MD kreuz und quer vermessen. Vom Treffpunkt aus waren es 38km in 2:05. Für mich noch 18km/50min mehr, bin noch nach Hause in den Sonnenuntergang geradelt.

Thomas, dich haben wir am Kennelbad nicht mehr gesehen. Haben noch fünf Minuten gewartet. Wäre schön gewesen  wenn du dich nochmal gemeldet hättest, dass du doch nicht kommst ...


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juli 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Thomas, dich haben wir am Kennelbad nicht mehr gesehen. Haben noch fünf Minuten gewartet. Wäre schön gewesen wenn du dich nochmal gemeldet hättest, dass du doch nicht kommst ...





ThomasBS schrieb:


> Eventuell bin ich heute dabei.





coddatec schrieb:


> Wenn Du sagst Du kommst mit, dann warten wir ggf. dort auch noch 5 Minuten.


Daher war für mich das Thema eigentlich durch, aber sorry das ich nicht explizit abgesagt habe. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich es machen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Juli 2018)

Einfach geil hier


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juli 2018)

Grüße aus dem Vinschgau, umringt von 3000er


----------



## coddatec (21. Juli 2018)

Bin ja so ein klein wenig neidisch... 
Genießt die Zeit und noch einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. Juli 2018)

Danke Lars, die Trails sind hier wie gemacht für Dich, ich bin ja etwas vorsichtiger unterwegs. Bockt voll
Heute fahren wir rüber zu Chrissi, nach Serfaus. 
Der Frommestrail ruft


----------



## feeelix (23. Juli 2018)

Moin
falls ihr mal an die Ostsee "müsst", weil "jemand" ;-) unbedingt an den Strand möchte, dann ist Rügen ein Träumchen! Ich habe gestern ..... frohlockt. 
Ein stetes, teils sehr knackiges Auf und Ab mit Wurzeln, auch mal sandigem Boden. Durchaus technisch anspruchsvoll. GEIL!

Fahre ich heute oder morgen noch einmal.


Göhren bis Teufelsschlucht 20180721
https://www.komoot.de/tour/t39558058?ref=atd

Grüße

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juli 2018)

Güße aus Tirol, Hammerrunde Chrissi


----------



## Magic-BS (24. Juli 2018)

Sieht wirklich alles sehr entspannt und frisch aus.
Weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. Juli 2018)

Ab nächster Woche wieder wie gewohnt Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (25. Juli 2018)

Ist halt Urlaubszeit!!!! Ich habe erst noch....dauert noch ewig

Bin die Wochen dann schon mal alleine im Elm gefahren. Touren hab ich ja genügend

Aber in einer Gruppe ist es einfach was anderes.....


----------



## coddatec (25. Juli 2018)

Mir ist es heute zu heiß für eine größere Runde. Ich werde nach der Arbeit evtl. noch ein paar km flach fahren und mich zwischendurch an einem See abkühlen.


----------



## coddatec (26. Juli 2018)

Moin moin zusammen,

Samstag morgen geht's in den Harz. Start 8:00 in Bad Harzburg am Großparkplatz an der B4 (Am Ende von Bad Harzburg) in der Nähe der Schneckenbrücke. 
Das anvisierte Ziel ist der Brocken, die genaue Strecke steht noch nicht fest, vermutlich so zwischen 40 und 50 km bei 1300-1600hm.

Wer mit will bitte Bescheid geben. Ggf. lassen sich auch Fahrgemeinschaften aus BS und Umgebung bilden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. Juli 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> Samstag morgen geht's in den Harz. Start 8:00 in Bad Harzburg am Großparkplatz an der B4 (Am Ende von Bad Harzburg) in der Nähe der Schneckenbrücke.
> Das anvisierte Ziel ist der Brocken, die genaue Strecke steht noch nicht fest, vermutlich so zwischen 40 und 50 km bei 1300-1600hm.
> ...


Bin dabei


----------



## Magic-BS (27. Juli 2018)

He Ho, ich würde mich auch anschließen.


----------



## coddatec (27. Juli 2018)

Coole Sache Dirk.

Die Zeit hat sich leicht verschoben.
Fahren jetzt "erst" um 8:00 in BS/WF los, also sind wir ca. um 8:45 in Bad Harzburg. 
Ich schicke Dir den Treffpunkt per PN. Ein Platz wäre im Auto noch frei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Juli 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> He Ho, ich würde mich auch anschließen.


Ick freu mir


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Juli 2018)

Hab nur irgendwie ein Bild gemacht....
Danke Jungs, war ne coole Tour, mit doch ordentlich technischen Sachen. 
Hat voll gebockt

Mittwoch ist wieder Training, Ostelmrunde


----------



## Magic-BS (28. Juli 2018)

Oh jaaa, Du warst wohl heute Bildfaul
War eine sehr schöne Tour und ordentlich fix.
Danach bin ich noch zum Oderteich und hab nen kurzes Bad genommen, danach Richtung BS und während der Fahrt gab es dann ne gratis Wäsche. 
Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (28. Juli 2018)

Hat echt Laune gemacht mit euch. 
Mal wieder was neues im Harz entdeckt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Juli 2018)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 757289 Oh jaaa, Du warst wohl heute Bildfaul
> War eine sehr schöne Tour und ordentlich fix.
> Danach bin ich noch zum Oderteich und hab nen kurzes Bad genommen, danach Richtung BS und während der Fahrt gab es dann ne gratis Wäsche.
> Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt!


Wir haben uns in der Radau etwas abgekühlt und noch ne Kaltschale bei mir getrunken


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Juli 2018)

Moin in die runde,

aufgrund der Hitze radeln wir morgen nicht im Elm!
Wir werden in BS unterwegs sein, radeln & baden
Bei Interesse könnt ihr Euch ja hier melden.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2018)

Schön Runde Jungs, mit ner anständigen Abkühlung


----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. August 2018)

War auch mal wieder mit! Hab euch vermisst! War sehr nett! Ründe war für die Temperaturen ausreichend und die Abkühlung war super! Etwas Trailpflege ist hier und da von Nöten! ​


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. August 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> War auch mal wieder mit! Hab euch vermisst! War sehr nett! Ründe war für die Temperaturen ausreichend und die Abkühlung war super! Etwas Trailpflege ist hier und da von Nöten! ​


Ab jetzt bitte wieder öfter mitkommen
Hast mir gefehlt!
Die paar Brennnesseln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (1. August 2018)

Mach ich versprochen


----------



## coddatec (1. August 2018)

Jau, war cool. Immer wieder schön mit euch


----------



## Rixxon (3. August 2018)

Hallo ihr alle 

Nehmt ihr auch Biker mit "E" mit ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. August 2018)

Rixxon schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle
> 
> Nehmt ihr auch Biker mit "E" mit ?


Hey Du,

im allgemeinen spricht da nichts gegen, Du kannst gerne mitkommen.
Allerdings habe ich meine Meinung zum E etwas geändert.
Was ich an aufgeblasenen Posern in den Alpen gesehabe, war eher ungeil.
Ich bin aber nicht voreingenommen, von daher freue ich mich auf Dich.

LG
Jens


----------



## Rixxon (4. August 2018)

Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn so   ? 

Hier ein par meiner Touren die ich so aufgezeichnet habe.

--- Videos --- 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgGCtNumvJJe2DhzZNrY_AA

--- Touren bei Runtastic ---
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/einmal-mtb-gut-durch
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/rundkurs-15-1
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/rundkurs-elm-1
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/rundkurs-elm-3-marathon
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/rundkurs-elm-2
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/rundkurs-elm-4
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/kleine-trainingsrunde-96
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/etwas-langere-hausrunde
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/mtb-marathon-2017
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen...koniglutter-drachenberg-sunstedt-reitlingstal
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/riddaxhausen-erholungsrunde
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/marathon-52km-riddaxhausen
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/trail-elm-runde
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/e-mtb-runfkurs-04
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/mtb-sehr-gute-trail-runde
https://www.runtastic.com/de/routen/all-inclusive-mtb


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. August 2018)

Rixxon schrieb:


> Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn so   ?
> 
> Hier ein par meiner Touren die ich so aufgezeichnet habe.
> 
> ...


Lies Dich mal ein bisschen hier durch!
Wir fahren immer Mittwochs, meistens im Elm und den halt komplett.
Ich behaupte mal da jeden Trail zu kennen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. August 2018)

Knapper 100er mit dem Renner, immer wieder geil


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. August 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin in die runde,
> 
> aufgrund der Hitze radeln wir morgen nicht im Elm!
> Wir werden in BS unterwegs sein, radeln & baden
> ...


Diesen Mittwoch auch wieder radeln & baden


----------



## coddatec (7. August 2018)

Bin wieder dabei


----------



## Magic-BS (7. August 2018)

Jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. August 2018)

Radeln, baden und Bierchen, so muss das. 
Geile Runde mit Euch


----------



## Magic-BS (8. August 2018)

...Bierchen war echt lecker


----------



## MirkoW (9. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab in diesem Thread des Öfteren auch etwas vom Dorm gelesen. Das ist mein Feierabendrevier und ich bin mehrmals die Woche da unterwegs. Mein Avatar z.B. ist dort entstanden, dieses Jahr. Leider verfallen die örtlichen Trails immer weiter da es neben mir nur noch 1-2 Leute gibt die auch mal ab und zu mit Werkzeug in den Wald fahren und Pflege betreiben. 

Kommt jemand hier aus der direkten Umgebung des Dorms und hätte Interesse daran sich zum Fahren und zur Trailpflege (ggf. Erweiterung) zu treffen?

VG,
Mirko


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. August 2018)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab in diesem Thread des Öfteren auch etwas vom Dorm gelesen. Das ist mein Feierabendrevier und ich bin mehrmals die Woche da unterwegs. Mein Avatar z.B. ist dort entstanden, dieses Jahr. Leider verfallen die örtlichen Trails immer weiter da es neben mir nur noch 1-2 Leute gibt die auch mal ab und zu mit Werkzeug in den Wald fahren und Pflege betreiben.
> 
> ...


Hey Du,

der Dropp in deinem Avatar ist beeindruckend
Die Meisten von uns können so aber nicht fahren, auch liegt unser Focus eher auf dem Tourenradeln.
Gerne auch mal technisch im Harz, sicherlich aber nicht im „Trailbauen“
Der Dorm ist witzig, aber nur um den mal zu streifen, ansonsten ist der zu klein.
Ab und zu laufe ich da gerne mal.
Darfst Du da drin bauen, oder machst Du das einfach so?
Ansonsten bist für eine Tour natürlich gerne gesehen.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2018)

Moin,

am Mittwoch geht es wieder in den Elm.
Treffpunkt ist am Feldweg vor dem Watzumer Häuschen, um 18 Uhr.
Ostelmrunde, 35km mit ein paar hm.

Viel Grüße
Jens


----------



## Wonka (15. August 2018)

Sind dabei


----------



## Holski (15. August 2018)

Auch dabei, bis nacher


----------



## MirkoW (15. August 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hey Du,
> 
> der Dropp in deinem Avatar ist beeindruckend
> Die Meisten von uns können so aber nicht fahren, auch liegt unser Focus eher auf dem Tourenradeln.
> ...



Vielen Dank erstmal. 

Ja kein Problem, dachte nur falls auch jemand direkt vor Ort wohnt könnte ja Interesse bestehen  Der Drop ist auch nur n Beispiel gewesen, bei den meisten Trails muss man nur ab und zu mit ner Heckenschere und Kettensäge n bissl für "Ordnung" sorgen.

Offiziell besprochen/genehmigt ist keiner der Trails, aber über Jahre gewachsen und geduldet. Der Drop z.B. war zum ersten Mal bereits in 2004 aufgebaut und dieses Jahr mal wieder erneuert. Vieles sind auch einfach Spaziergänger-Wege die ja aber im kleinen Dorm recht wenig frequentiert sind und daher gut zu fahren.

Für ne Elmtour werde ich mich auch gerne mal anschließen wenns bei mir zeitlich passt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. August 2018)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal.
> 
> Ja kein Problem, dachte nur falls auch jemand direkt vor Ort wohnt könnte ja Interesse bestehen  Der Drop ist auch nur n Beispiel gewesen, bei den meisten Trails muss man nur ab und zu mit ner Heckenschere und Kettensäge n bissl für "Ordnung" sorgen.
> 
> ...


Wenn wir den Dorm mal wieder mit einbauen, melde ich mich hier.
Dann kannst Du uns deine Arbeit zeigen, ansonsten komm mit, wann immer Du Bock hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (15. August 2018)

...so nun ist es amtlich, bin auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. August 2018)

Schnelle Runde Jungs, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. August 2018)

Einfach ein geiler Sommer!
Schnelle Runde Jungs!
Perfekt vorbereitet von Lars
Grüße an alle


----------



## coddatec (19. August 2018)

Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch. 
RR im Team auch immer cool


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. August 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch.
> RR im Team auch immer cool
> Anhang anzeigen 764142


Lars, bimst my best Buddy beim RR


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. August 2018)

Moin,

Mittwoch treffen wir uns am Parkplatz Lutterspring, wie immer um 18 Uhr.
31km und paar hm.

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holski (21. August 2018)

Ick freu mir


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. August 2018)

Holski schrieb:


> Ick freu mir


----------



## Wonka (22. August 2018)

Moin, 
ist das hier der Treffpunkt ? 
https://www.google.com/maps/dir//52.2342936,10.8062744/@52.2346921,10.8063201,406m/data=!3m1!1e3
(Parkplatz südlich von dem Fußballfeld SV Viktoria Königslutter?)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. August 2018)

Wonka schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist das hier der Treffpunkt ?
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir//52.2342936,10.8062744/@52.2346921,10.8063201,406m/data=!3m1!1e3
> (Parkplatz südlich von dem Fußballfeld SV Viktoria Königslutter?)


Moin, genau da treffen wir uns.


----------



## Wonka (22. August 2018)

Alles klar, dann bis heute Abend


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. August 2018)

Coole Runde, mega Trails, ordentlich Druck, MTB ist voll ok
Topfit die Jungs
Danke Männer


----------



## Magic-BS (22. August 2018)

War sehr coooool heute


----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. August 2018)

Fix ne Runde durch den Elm, paar rauf und runter
Danke Dicke, schnell war’s


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. August 2018)

Moin Männer,

Treffpunkt für die Mittwochsrunde ist am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
Wie immer um 18 Uhr, 32km sehr schönen Trails und ein paar Hömes

LG
Jens


----------



## feeelix (28. August 2018)

Moin,

ist denn auch HEUTE jemand im Elm?

Bin mit dem Rad im Büro (Hattorf) und will übers Eilumer Horn nach Hause. Etwa um 18:30 Uhr plane ich, mich dort ins Gipfelbuch einzutragen. 

(Hoffe, man lässt mich zur von mir gewünschten Zeit hier weg. Sonst muss ich doch wieder 'ne kurze Strecke nehmen.)

Grüße

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. August 2018)

feeelix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist denn auch HEUTE jemand im Elm?
> 
> ...


Hi Felix, ich heute leider nicht.


----------



## feeelix (28. August 2018)

Geilomat. Ich hatte Spaß.

Auch dank Holger, mit dem ich ein gutes Stück fuhr. Er guckt hier vielleicht mal rein.


vom Büro heim über Eilumer Horn 20180828
https://www.komoot.de/tour/t44334347?ref=atd

Jetzt (nach dem ersten gleich im Garten gezischten Bier) Dusche und Nahrung. :-D

Felix


----------



## ThomasBS (28. August 2018)

Hi, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, bin ich morgen dabei. Freue mich darauf. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. August 2018)

Schöne Trailrunde, danke Jungs


----------



## ThomasBS (29. August 2018)

Hallo Jens,
danke für die geile Tour. Ich habe mich sehr über die Runde und die Gespräche gefreut. Werde versuchen es zeitlich einzurichten öfter bei der Mittochsrunde oder anderen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen. 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. August 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> danke für die geile Tour. Ich habe mich sehr über die Runde und die Gespräche gefreut. Werde versuchen es zeitlich einzurichten öfter bei der Mittochsrunde oder anderen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen.
> Gruß
> Thomas


Als wenn Du nie weg wartst
Sieh zu, bist immer willkommen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. September 2018)

RR mit den Malle Jungs



 
Anständig reinlatschen Beschde


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. September 2018)

Moin Männer,

Treffpunkt für die Mittwochsrunde, ist um 18 Uhr am Tetzelstein (Parkplatz)
30km mit ein paar Hömes.

Freu mich LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (4. September 2018)

Bin dabei und bringe zwei Kollegen mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edefauler (5. September 2018)

Hallo,

bin am überlegen ob ich mal bei euch mitfahre.
Wieviele hm macht ihr auf den 30km ?
Das ich mal einen Anhalt habe 

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin am überlegen ob ich mal bei euch mitfahre.
> Wieviele hm macht ihr auf den 30km ?
> ...


Hey Norbert,

wir radeln immer so und bei 30km, maximal sind dann 800hm im Elm machbar.
Heute wird es eher easy, sollten so um und bei 400hm sein.

LG
Jens


----------



## edefauler (5. September 2018)

Hallo,

danke für die Info.
Und dann ist mir aufgefallen das ja heute Mittwoch ist ....
Werde dabei sein und gen 18 Uhr am Tetzelstein sein

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Info.
> Und dann ist mir aufgefallen das ja heute Mittwoch ist ....
> ...


Sehr schön, freu mich


----------



## ThomasBS (5. September 2018)

Versuche es auch zeitlich einzurichten. Kommt darauf an wie schnell der Handwerker aus der Wohnung ist.


----------



## coddatec (5. September 2018)

Yippie, viele Mitfahrer 

Bitte denkt an eine Notlampe. Heute ist schon um 19:59 Sonnenuntergang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2018)

Ach ja, auf die Lampe hinzuzweisen habe ich vergessen.....


----------



## feeelix (5. September 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Yippie, viele Mitfahrer
> 
> Bitte denkt an eine Notlampe. Heute ist schon um 19:59 Sonnenuntergang



Wieviel Zeit veranschlagt Ihr denn für die 30 km?

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2018)

feeelix schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit veranschlagt Ihr denn für die 30 km?
> 
> Felix


2 Std. +/-


----------



## ThomasBS (5. September 2018)

Schaffe es leider doch nicht . Wünsche  euch viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2018)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Schaffe es leider doch nicht . Wünsche  euch viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter.


Schade, nächste Woche wieder


----------



## feeelix (5. September 2018)

Schaffe es auch nicht, da noch im Büro. *Scheißhaufensmiley*

(Ihr könntet nachher gern mal diskutieren, wer die beste Licht-Lösung von Euch hat und dann hier mitteilen.)

Grüße

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. September 2018)

So wir sind zurück
Wie immer eine geile Runde mit der besten Truppe ever


----------



## edefauler (6. September 2018)

Hallo,

danke fürs mitnhemen und die freundliche Aufnahme von allen, wie ich im MTB Bereich erlebt habe ist das nichtbselbverständlich.
Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich nochnnie so schnell die Berge rauf gefahren bin und meine Herzfrequenz fast durch die Decke ging.
Wenn ihr wieder eine Runde in ähnlicher Grössenordnung macht, bin ich gerne nochmal dabei.

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. September 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke fürs mitnhemen und die freundliche Aufnahme von allen, wie ich im MTB Bereich erlebt habe ist das nichtbselbverständlich.
> Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich nochnnie so schnell die Berge rauf gefahren bin und meine Herzfrequenz fast durch die Decke ging.
> ...


Moin Norbert,

unsere Runden bewegen sich immer in dieser Größenordnung, etwas mehr hm manchmal.
Im Winter haben wir eine feste Runde, die nur über Waldautobahnen führt, ansonsten sind
immer viele Trails in den Runden.

LG 
Jens


----------



## edefauler (6. September 2018)

Hallo Jens,

das hört man gerne!
Ich sage mal bis 500/600hm kann ich euch in etwa folgen, danach werde ich eingehen....
Dann hoffen wir mal das es im September nochmal klappt, dann auch mit Licht, ab Oktober wird das bei mir ja in der Woche nichts mehr.

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. September 2018)

Heute mal ein Technikkurs im Harz!



 
Und wen trifft man.....


 
Norbert die alte Säge



 

Geile Truppe, hat Spaß gemacht und richtig was gebracht


----------



## edefauler (9. September 2018)

ja man glaubt es kaum!
Man ahnt nichts böses und dann kommen da die zwei um die Ecke.
Super Tag mit viel neuen gespickt.

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## coddatec (9. September 2018)

War ne echt coole Aktion. 
Und Zufälle gibt's... 

Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. September 2018)

Moin,

morgen radeln wir durch den Ostelm, es ist noch so schön trocken.
Treffpunkt am Feldweg vor dem Watzumer Häuschen, um 18 Uhr.
Denkt bitte an eine Funzel!!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## edefauler (11. September 2018)

Hallo,

das hört sich gut an, aber ich bin leider raus :-(
Meine Knie randalieren noch von Sonntag...

Gruss und viel Spass

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. September 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das hört sich gut an, aber ich bin leider raus :-(
> Meine Knie randalieren noch von Sonntag...
> ...


Schade, das ist eine sehr „flowige“ Tour.
Hattest Du Probleme am Sonntag, hab nix bemerkt?


----------



## edefauler (11. September 2018)

die kamen am Sonntagabend dann so richtig.
Anmerken tut man mir das seten.
Der Bunnyhopnwar wohl schuld, das gab immer richtig schläge in die Knie

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. September 2018)

Dann mal gute Besserung!
Der Kurs war aber echt prima, ich kann jetzt einen Bunnyhop
Nicht besonders hoch, aber dafür so richtig
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche nochmal


----------



## coddatec (11. September 2018)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei 

Gute Besserung ins Lazaret


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. September 2018)

Ostelm Beschde, danke Jungs


----------



## Noklos (14. September 2018)

Schönen guten Abend 
Ich mache nächste Woche Urlaub in st leonhard passeiertal und wollte das Enduro logischerweise mitnehmen. Leider war ich noch nie in der Gegend höre aber immer wieder vom vinschgau mit propain Trail oder holy Hansen?
Ist hier jemand von euch zufällig nächste Woche in der Gegend unterwegs und hat Lust sich für 1/2 Tage zusammen zu tun bzw kann mir sagen an wen ich mich im vinschgau für abfährstorientierte Touren wenden kann? 
Wäre euch für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar, eventuell findet ja auch ein Treffen statt?
Liebe Grüße nik.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. September 2018)

Noklos schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend
> Ich mache nächste Woche Urlaub in st leonhard passeiertal und wollte das Enduro logischerweise mitnehmen. Leider war ich noch nie in der Gegend höre aber immer wieder vom vinschgau mit propain Trail oder holy Hansen?
> Ist hier jemand von euch zufällig nächste Woche in der Gegend unterwegs und hat Lust sich für 1/2 Tage zusammen zu tun bzw kann mir sagen an wen ich mich im vinschgau für abfährstorientierte Touren wenden kann?
> Wäre euch für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar, eventuell findet ja auch ein Treffen statt?
> Liebe Grüße nik.



Moin Nik, wie kommst denn auf uns?
Unsere Truppe radelt um und bei Braunschweig durch die Gegend.
Dieses Jahr war ich allerdings zum Urlaub im Vinschgau und bin beide Tarails gefahren.
Lohnt sich, sehr geil
https://trails.de/vinschgau-mtb-touren/


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. September 2018)

Moin Männer.

das Wetter bleibt weiter so gut!
Wir treffen uns am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
Strecke wie immer, Trails und Spaß


----------



## wMacx (17. September 2018)

Moin zusammen. 

Ich komme aus Braunschweig und fahre ab und an Runden vom Norden der Stadt durch den Elm und zurück. Gesten z.B. über Königslutter und den Tetzelstein zurück durchs Reitlingstal. Mal mit nem Crosser mit mehr Asphalt, mal mit dem Hardtail etwas ruppiger. 

Vll. ist ja mal jemand aus der Gegend an einer Runde interessiert. 

Die regelmäßigen Runden starten direkt am Elm? Wo kann ich mir denn mal eine Tour anschauen, die ihr das so fahrt. 

Viele Grüße erstmal
Nils


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. September 2018)

Hey Du,
angucken kannste das mit uns zusammen im Elm, bist herzlich willkommen. 
Lies Dich mal etwas durch den Thread, da steht alles drin. 

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wonka (19. September 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin Männer.
> 
> das Wetter bleibt weiter so gut!
> Wir treffen uns am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Steinbruchparkplatz in Evessen.
> Strecke wie immer, Trails und Spaß


bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. September 2018)

Wonka schrieb:


> bin dabei


Willi, wir sind nur zu zweit, da würde  ich das Wetter heute lieber für ne RR Runde nutzen und früher losfahren. 

Lg
Jens


----------



## edefauler (19. September 2018)

Moin,

habe lieber das Kühle Wetter heute morgen genutzt, viel Spass bei was auch immer

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. September 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe lieber das Kühle Wetter heute morgen genutzt, viel Spass bei was auch immer
> 
> ...


Hey Norbi, Knie wieder besser?


----------



## wMacx (19. September 2018)

Ich würde auch gern nächste Woche einsteigen.


----------



## edefauler (19. September 2018)

@Jens,

ja es braucht nur immer wieder seine Ruhe.... da muss man ab einem gewissen Punkt hot nachgeben :-(

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. September 2018)

wMacx schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern nächste Woche einsteigen.


Gerne, bist herzlich willkommen, schau im Forum wo wir starten.
Sollte das Wetter so bleiben, dann starten wir in Evessen.



edefauler schrieb:


> @Jens,
> 
> ja es braucht nur immer wieder seine Ruhe.... da muss man ab einem gewissen Punkt hot nachgeben :-(
> 
> ...


Die alten Knochen.....
Was macht der Bunnyhop?


----------



## wMacx (19. September 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Gerne, bist herzlich willkommen, schau im Forum wo wir starten.
> Sollte das Wetter so bleiben, dann starten wir in Evessen.



Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto hin, oder wird auch per Rad angereist?


----------



## edefauler (19. September 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Die alten Knochen.....
> Was macht der Bunnyhop?



Naja nicht nur alt, sonder voll im Ar...
den habe ich in Gedenke an meine Knie noch nicht wieder probiert, aber mit der gelernten Technik kommt man mit dem Vorderrad besser über hindernisse.
Das war dann meine Morgenrunde

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. September 2018)

wMacx schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto hin, oder wird auch per Rad angereist?


Jetzt zur dunklen Jahreszeit mit dem Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. September 2018)

Sonntagsrunde im Elm, hat voll gebockt

Inkl. Techniktraining....



Und schwups, Chrissi kann einen Bunnyhop, mega Chrissi

Schönen Sonntag
Jens

Kleiner Nachtrag, ich natürlich auch....


----------



## lary (23. September 2018)

Super Runde heute hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. September 2018)

Grüße vom Eilumer Horn
Absolut geiles Wetter, staubtrockene Trails, mtb is voll ok

Schönes Wochenende 
LG Jens


----------



## edefauler (30. September 2018)

Die Sonne war gestern ja auch noch schön draussen!
Hat ja leider nicht mehr mit der Mittwochsrunde bei mir geklappt und wie schon gesagt, aber Oktober geht bei mir leider nichts mehr in der Woche:-(
Aber wenn ihr mal wieder einen Lehrgang bei Trailtech machen wollt, dann kann ich euch den im Bikepark empfehlen für das lernen von Techniken!
Hab ihn gestern gemacht und hat wirklich eine Menge gebracht und viel Spass gemacht

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. September 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> Die Sonne war gestern ja auch noch schön draussen!
> Hat ja leider nicht mehr mit der Mittwochsrunde bei mir geklappt und wie schon gesagt, aber Oktober geht bei mir leider nichts mehr in der Woche:-(
> Aber wenn ihr mal wieder einen Lehrgang bei Trailtech machen wollt, dann kann ich euch den im Bikepark empfehlen für das lernen von Techniken!
> Hab ihn gestern gemacht und hat wirklich eine Menge gebracht und viel Spass gemacht
> ...


Hi Norbert,

die Jungs von Trailtech sind schon ne Wucht
Für nächste Jahr planen wir uns einen Guide, für einen Tag, für unsere Gruppe zu engagieren.
Training so wie wir möchten, ich gebe Dir vorher Bescheid
Ich war heute auf dem Renner, der Rest von uns ist mehr oder weniger im Urlaub.
Vielleicht klappt ja mal eine gemeinsame Runde am Wochenende

LG
Jens


----------



## edefauler (30. September 2018)

Hallo,

oh ja da sag mal bescheid!
Muss mal sehen wie schnell sich das bei mir einpendelt und dann kann ich ja auch lut geben wenn ich im Harz fahre.

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hi Hi, 

fast vergessen, morgen um 18 Uhr treffen wir uns in Evessen am Steinbruchparkplatz.
Runde wie immer, um und bei 30km mit ein paar Hömes.

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ach so, verspätete Grüße aus Willingen 


 


 

Freeride-Strecke Beschde


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2018)

Mist, jetzt habe ich mir den Magen verdorben und absagen!

Sorry und Grüße 
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wMacx (10. Oktober 2018)

Wer fährt denn sonst. Wäre heute dabei. 

VG
Nils


----------



## kinpin1988 (12. Oktober 2018)

Hier frage ich besser auch mal nach, neben dem Braunschweiger Thread: Vermisst jemand von euch seinen Radcomputer, Modell Sigma BC 8.12? Habe den in der Nähe vom großen Tafelberg und Erkerode heute gefunden


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Oktober 2018)

kinpin1988 schrieb:


> Hier frage ich besser auch mal nach, neben dem Braunschweiger Thread: Vermisst jemand von euch seinen Radcomputer, Modell Sigma BC 8.12? Habe den in der Nähe vom großen Tafelberg und Erkerode heute gefunden


Sehr geil, dass sowas hier angefragt wird
Ich vermisse keinen, aber ganz lieben Dank für die Anfrage


----------



## coddatec (12. Oktober 2018)

Sehr kollegial 
Ich vermisse keinen  kenne auch niemanden mit so einem Tacho


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. November 2018)

Fix ne 60er Runde über die Asse mit den Jungs vom HK, geil war‘s


 

Leider war ich etwas außer Gefecht gesetzt, ich hatte mir die Hand gequetscht
Diesen Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, danach soll es aber wieder regelmäßig in den Elm gehen

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (5. November 2018)

Ich werde diesen Mittwoch für Jens die Vertretung übernehmen.

Da es ja leider inzwischen früh dunkel ist, wird Mittwoch die Winterrundensaison eröffnet. 

Für alle, die noch letzten Winter noch nicht dabei waren, werden es knapp 30 Forstweg-km mit 700hm. 
Abfahrt ist um 18:00Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring (an der L290).

Bitte im Forum zusagen, wenn ihr dabei seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (8. November 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung der gestrigen Winterrunde

Waren zu dritt unterwegs und haben die Forstwege gerockt. 
Alles noch gut trocken. Kein Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. Macht richtig Laune.
Danke an meine Begleiter Willi und Werner


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. November 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung der gestrigen Winterrunde
> 
> Waren zu dritt unterwegs und haben die Forstwege gerockt.
> Alles noch gut trocken. Kein Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. Macht richtig Laune.
> Danke an meine Begleiter Willi und Werner


Ab nächsten Mittwoch bims ich auch wieder wie gewohnt am Start!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. November 2018)

Grüße von der Sonntagsrunde!
Geiles Wetter und ne easy Runde auf den Trails um BS!
Superschön so ne BS Runde zwischendurch, nicht so anstrengend
Keine nennenswerten HM und dafür ein angenehmes Tempo, 18er Schnitt easy halt!


 
Bierchen gehört natürlich immer dazu

Schönen Sonntag, LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. November 2018)

Moin Moin,

am Mittwoch straten wir um 18 Uhr am Heidbergsee-Parkplatz.
Kleine BS Runde, mal was Anderes und nicht so anstregend, also durchaus Einsteigerfreundlich!
Die Runde hat ca. 33km, HM in und um BS sind nicht wirklich erwähnenswert, also easy
Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte hier melden.

LG
Jens


----------



## edefauler (13. November 2018)

wünsche euch viel Spass:
Werde zum gleichen Zeitpunkt hier in Nürnberg fahren

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. November 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> wünsche euch viel Spass:
> Werde zum gleichen Zeitpunkt hier in Nürnberg fahren
> 
> Gruss
> ...


Hi Norbert,

dann im Geiste zusammen, Dir auch viel Spaß und vielleicht passt es ja bald mal wieder!

LG
Jens


----------



## edefauler (13. November 2018)

hab auch diesmal Licht dabei 

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. November 2018)

Was machen der Bunnyhop und die Technik


----------



## edefauler (13. November 2018)

die Technik geht voran!
Über fleissig im Harz... kommenden Samstag werde ich dort wohl acuh wieder ne "kleine" Runde fahren
Der Bunnyhop klappt so gut das ich neue Schuhe brauche... mit meinen rutsche ich ab und zack hat die Fussraste sich im Schienbein verewigt 

Die Geschwindigkeit für euch kann ich hier in Nürnberg trainieren  auf 20km sagen und schreibe 100hm 

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## DerFrieda (14. November 2018)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> am Mittwoch straten wir um 18 Uhr am Heidbergsee-Parkplatz.
> Kleine BS Runde, mal was Anderes und nicht so anstregend, also durchaus Einsteigerfreundlich!
> ...





Das ist die Straße Jägersruh rein, korrekt??
Probiere mit am Start zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. November 2018)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Das ist die Straße Jägersruh rein, korrekt??
> Probiere mit am Start zu sein.


Jau, genau da!
Ich freue mich


----------



## DerFrieda (14. November 2018)

Hallo....?


----------



## DerFrieda (14. November 2018)

Zuspät oder falscher Parkplatz oder....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. November 2018)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Zuspät oder falscher Parkplatz oder....


Schade, war ne lustige Runde
Wir waren zu viert, 50er BS Runde mit nem easy 19er Schnitt.
Danke Jungs

LG
Jens


----------



## DerFrieda (15. November 2018)

Ja schade.

Hatte keinen Kontakt um zusagen das ich unterwegs bin. Klappt nicht immer wie gewünscht mit dem Straßenverkehr. 

Das nächste mal fahre ich einfach schneller und bin früher da...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. November 2018)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Ja schade.
> 
> Hatte keinen Kontakt um zusagen das ich unterwegs bin. Klappt nicht immer wie gewünscht mit dem Straßenverkehr.
> 
> Das nächste mal fahre ich einfach schneller und bin früher da...



Du müsstest doch meien Handynummer haben, zur Not wäre auch was über Thomas gegangen!
Ansonsten bitte Thomas um meine Nummer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. November 2018)

Heute wieder eine 50er BS Runde, etwas frisch, aber bei bestem Wetter



 
War schön, danke Jungs

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. November 2018)

Wir waren heute auch ne kleine Runde unterwegs.
BS Elm BS
50km, paar hm, einmal über den Elm


 

Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. November 2018)

War Mega heute! Danke Jens, schöne Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. November 2018)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> War Mega heute! Danke Jens, schöne Runde!


Immer wieder mit Dir
WiPo Points sammeln


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Dezember 2018)

Radeln musste heute leider nochmal ausfallen....








Durfte mein neues Spielzeug abholen
Freitag bestellt, heute war es da und fertig, TEO ist einfach der Beste
Cannondale hat sich mit dem neuen f-si mal wieder selbst übertroffen, absolut geil das Radel
Am WE geht’s ab in den Wald


----------



## edefauler (6. Dezember 2018)

du hast vergessen die Federung hinten mit anzukreuzen  und wann kommt der zweite Teil der Gabel 

Schönes Ding! Viel Spass damit

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Dezember 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> du hast vergessen die Federung hinten mit anzukreuzen  und wann kommt der zweite Teil der Gabel
> 
> Schönes Ding! Viel Spass damit
> 
> ...


Hey Norbert, alte Säge, alles gut bei Dir?
Kennst mich doch, bin doch ein CD Fanboy und eine Lefty ist von daher Pflicht
Vielleicht klappt ja es ja mal über die geruhsame Zeit mit eine schönen Runde mtb


----------



## edefauler (6. Dezember 2018)

na als wenn ich das nicht schon wüsste.... das du mit ner ganzen Gabel nichts anzufangen weisst ;-)

jau alles gut!
Stadtschlampe bekommt jeden Tag ein paar KM mehr auch wenn dieses Woche mal auf den Bus gesetzt habe, wollte nicht im regen fahren!
Die besinnlichen/ruhigen Tage .... das sieht schon gar nicht mehr so ruhig aus.
Hoffe das ich es auf ne kleine Runde in den Harz schaffe.

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Dezember 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> na als wenn ich das nicht schon wüsste.... das du mit ner ganzen Gabel nichts anzufangen weisst ;-)
> 
> jau alles gut!
> Stadtschlampe bekommt jeden Tag ein paar KM mehr auch wenn dieses Woche mal auf den Bus gesetzt habe, wollte nicht im regen fahren!
> ...


Sag mal an wann Du radelst und Zeit hast, vielleicht kriegen wir ne Runde hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edefauler (6. Dezember 2018)

werde ich machen!
Wird nichts grosses werden, denke mal so ne 3h Runde

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (6. Dezember 2018)

edefauler schrieb:


> werde ich machen!
> Wird nichts grosses werden, denke mal so ne 3h Runde
> 
> Gruss
> ...


Reicht doch voll aus im Winter!


----------



## DerFrieda (7. Dezember 2018)

Huhu,

dieses Jahr (ist ja nicht mehr sooo viel) nochmal eine Mittwochs BS-Runde geplant?
Würde eine neue Teilnahme versuchen...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Dezember 2018)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> dieses Jahr (ist ja nicht mehr sooo viel) nochmal eine Mittwochs BS-Runde geplant?
> Würde eine neue Teilnahme versuchen...


Ja, dass war ein bisschen wenig zuletzt
Von meiner Seite kam ständig was dazwischen, ich gelobe Besserung 
Am Sonntag wollten wir je nach Wetter ne Runde drehen, melde mich dazu.
Ansonsten geh mal davon aus, dass es Mittwochs wie gewohnt wieder ne Runde gibt

Das Radel ist mittlerweile angepasst und möchte ausgeführt werden....


 

Ist wirklich ein Träumchen

LG
Jens


----------



## Edith L. (9. Dezember 2018)

Auch wenn es sicher weh tut, aber bei dem Schmuddelwetter würde ich das Schätzchen auch nicht rausjagen und gleich komplett einsauen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Dezember 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sicher weh tut, aber bei dem Schmuddelwetter würde ich das Schätzchen auch nicht rausjagen und gleich komplett einsauen.


Hab es heute auch nicht über das Herz gebracht


----------



## Edith L. (9. Dezember 2018)

Ja, das glaub ich. Was haste vorne jetzt als kb drauf?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ein 28er, bin ich so gewohnt


----------



## Edith L. (9. Dezember 2018)

Ok. Wünsch Dir schon einmal viel Spaß mit der Rakete!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich berichte
Bist aber herzlich willkommen, wenn Du mal mitkommen magst. 
Jetzt im Winter sind wir auch oft in und um BS unterwegs. Nix weltbewegendes, einfach nur um fit zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (9. Dezember 2018)

Merci! Ich fahr ja eigentlich eher immer spontan los, wenns passt. Im Moment aber leider mehr Rolle. Aber schaun mehr mal, so ne  richtige Elmbesorgung wär ja auch mal wieder was. Sollte man vllt wirklich mal 2019 hinkriegen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schön
Ich /wir melden uns ja immer hier wenn wir radeln.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

morgen um 18 Uhr treffen wir uns am Parkplatz Lutterspring, zur beliebten Winterrunde
30km mit ein paar hm

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (11. Dezember 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Dezember 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Dabei


Lars wie immer ne Bank


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Dezember 2018)

Check Check


----------



## Edith L. (12. Dezember 2018)

So sauber? Das haste da doch zum Gipfelsturm hochgetragen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Dezember 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> So sauber? Das haste da doch zum Gipfelsturm hochgetragen!


...
Bin jedem Dreck ausgewichen und es ist tatsächlich erstaunlich trocken im Elm


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Dezember 2018)

Etwas frisch, leichter Schneeregen und wie immer ne Gaudi

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (13. Dezember 2018)

Hat wie immer voll gebockt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Dezember 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Hat wie immer voll gebockt


Jau
Wind, 3° und Schneeregen, ich sage nur HK Musetiere


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Dezember 2018)

Etwas frisch im Elm, knapp 40km, ein paar hm, super schön und der Schnitt von über 18 hat uns warm gehalten. 

LG
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

morgen treffen wir uns zu einer BS Runde um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz vor dem Kennelbad.
Die BS Winterunde hat 35km, hm sind in BS nicht nennenswert
Bitte hier im Forum melden, ansonsten warten wir nicht.

LG
Jens


----------



## coddatec (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin dabei und bringe zwei Arbeitskollegen mit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Dezember 2018)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei und bringe zwei Arbeitskollegen mit


 Dulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Dezember 2018)

61,5km BS Runde, 3 Std. Waren fix unterwegs, danke Jungs


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin,

Bennet und ich radeln morgen im Elm, 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring.
Mit etwas Glück haben wir einen Snowride
Also, wer mitmöchte, bitte hier melden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Januar 2019)

Snowride im Elm
War richtig cool, danke Jungs


----------



## edefauler (9. Februar 2019)

oh da habt ihr mir was vorraus :-(
Durfte nur in Nürnberg bei Minus 6 Grad und immer wieder mal Schnee auf der Strasse fahren.

Gibt es eigentlich schon ne Planung wegen nem Kurs bei Trailtech ?

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Februar 2019)

edefauler schrieb:


> oh da habt ihr mir was vorraus :-(
> Durfte nur in Nürnberg bei Minus 6 Grad und immer wieder mal Schnee auf der Strasse fahren.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich schon ne Planung wegen nem Kurs bei Trailtech ?
> ...


Hey Norbert, wir sind eben auch wenig unterwegs, Wetter und Krankheiten sind schuld.
Konkret geplant haben wir noch nichts, aber wir wollten als Gruppe mal so ein Tagesding buchen.
Da bist Du natürlich herzlich willkommen.

LG
Jens


----------



## edefauler (10. Februar 2019)

Wetter ist nur ne Ausrede! Das gayed immer 
Aber krankheit ist doof! 
Wenn es irgendwie zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei!

Bin gestern auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Fanes unterwegs gewesen.... kondition ist irgendwo im Keller oder noch im Winterschlaf :-(
Aber ich arbeite dran

Gruss und allen kranken gute Besserung

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (17. Februar 2019)

Hey yo, was n Wetterchen
Kleine Runde von knapp 60km um BS herum, hm sind nicht nennenswert.


 




Schön war‘s 
LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Februar 2019)

Hi Hi,

morgen um 17:45 Uhr treffen wir uns am Parkplatz Heidbergsee.
Entspannte BS Runde, easy,  da keine hm und ruhiges Tempo
Bitte hier melden, sonst fahren wir nicht am Parkplatz vorbei.


----------



## coddatec (19. Februar 2019)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Februar 2019)

Kurze Rückmeldung, 45km easy BS Runde, hat Spaß gemacht.
Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (21. Februar 2019)

War super mit euch 

Bei mir insgesamt mit morgendlichem zur Arbeit und abends nach der Runde wieder nach Hause gut 75km.
Hat sich gelohnt, heute etwas müde Beine


----------



## feeelix (3. März 2019)

Will gleich das hier angehen.
"https://www.komoot.de/invite-tour/7445057?code=6k7o54-Dzu2nb3cEFzuDCrSDBCqpdP6k1MX27OE7Ne5bALklR4"
Starte ca. 10:30 / 10:45 Stadthalle/Löwenkrone
Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. März 2019)

feeelix schrieb:


> Will gleich das hier angehen.
> "https://www.komoot.de/invite-tour/7445057?code=6k7o54-Dzu2nb3cEFzuDCrSDBCqpdP6k1MX27OE7Ne5bALklR4"
> Starte ca. 10:30 / 10:45 Stadthalle/Löwenkrone
> Felix


Moin Felix,
ich habe heute keine Lust
Ich war aber recht häufig in den letzten 2 Wochen im Elm, die Trails sind nicht schlammig und machen Spaß

LG
Jens


----------



## feeelix (3. März 2019)

Jetzt hat's gerade zu regnen begonnen.

Mal sehen, ob ich den Arsch hochbekomme.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. März 2019)

feeelix schrieb:


> Jetzt hat's gerade zu regnen begonnen.
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ich den Arsch hochbekomme.


Bleib auf dem Sofa, das regnet länger
Ich habe mir heute Morgen den Regenradar angeguckt und dann beschlossen keine Lust auf
Sport zu haben
Gucke gleich den Dopa und um 14 Uhr unsere Aantracht mit Bierchen


----------



## feeelix (4. März 2019)

Arsch hochbekommen.    

Allerdings nicht hoch in den Elm.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/57956993?ref=wtd


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2019)

feeelix schrieb:


> Arsch hochbekommen.
> 
> Allerdings nicht hoch in den Elm.
> 
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/57956993?ref=wtd


Stadtrunde, auch immer ok
Da bist Du ja bei mir vor der Haustür durchgefahren.


----------



## edefauler (4. März 2019)

wärste vor die Tür gegangen hättest du es gesehen 

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2019)

edefauler schrieb:


> wärste vor die Tür gegangen hättest du es gesehen
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Norbert


....lag auf dem Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edefauler (4. März 2019)

das schriebst du


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. März 2019)

edefauler schrieb:


> das schriebst du


Jaa, hatte irgendwie keinen Bock
Regen und so....


----------



## edefauler (4. März 2019)

immer als der  regen kam, bin ich gerade im Wald verschwunden 
Ging also

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## feeelix (18. März 2019)

Ihr seid wohl Schönwetterbiker, was?        

In der Asse ich gestern gewesen bin:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/58871520?ref=wtd

Von den Asse-Trails abgesehen war übrigens ein Abschnitt echt schön. Kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Vielleicht war es aber auch nur gestern mit dem Matsch so wunderschön. :-D
Hier zwischen den roten Punkten: 





Grüße

feeelix


----------



## coddatec (18. März 2019)

feeelix schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl Schönwetterbiker, was?



Ich war die letzte Zeit auf dem Pendlerrad oder dem Renner unterwegs.
Am 9. März meinen persönlichen Vizerekord bzgl. Langstrecke aufgestellt, da musste ich das Mtb etwas länger in der Ecke lassen und mich fokussieren. Alles in allem 227km in 9:30 Fahrzeit / 11:30 Gesamtzeit
Von Schönwetter war nicht viel zu sehen, eher kräftig windig und ab und an mal nen Eimer voll Wasser von oben.

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...481FD95B2882318CF.fe2?fileId=synaguxczozkunfu


----------



## coddatec (18. März 2019)

Aber am Mittwoch soll es wieder hier los gehen.
Jens wird sicherlich dazu noch was schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. März 2019)

coddatec schrieb:


> Aber am Mittwoch soll es wieder hier los gehen.
> Jens wird sicherlich dazu noch was schreiben...


Yo, wenn wir uns einen Startpunkt ausgeguckt haben


----------



## edefauler (18. März 2019)

hab gestern vor der Haustüre mal so richtig schön im Matsch gespielt 

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. März 2019)

Moin Moin,

wir würden kurz nach 18 Uhr am Heidbergsee starten. 
30km BS Runde, hm nicht erwähnenswert.
Wenn wer mitkommen möchte, dann bitte hier dazu melden, sonst holen wir Euch nicht ab.


----------



## feeelix (20. März 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wir würden kurz nach 18 Uhr am Heidbergsee starten.
> 
> ...



Welchen Tag?


----------



## coddatec (20. März 2019)

Hi feeelix, 

Heute wäre es gewesen... 
Bin gerade wieder zurück nach einer schönen Runde zu siebt.

Vielleicht das nächste Mal


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. März 2019)

Ups
Da hatte ich wohl vorausgesetzt, dass jeder weiß, dass die Mittwochsrunde gemeint ist...
Sorry
Kurze Rückmeldung, 54km BS, war super
Wir waren zu siebt, hat wie immer gebockt.
Sonntag werden wir eine Runde radeln, bei Interesse bitte hier melden.
Nächste Woche Mittwoch auch nochmal und dann sind wir mit unserer RR Truppe
für eine Woche auf Malle
Lars und Pierre haben wieder super Touren um Alcudia ausgearbeitet 
Freu mich schon

LG
Jens


----------



## DerFrieda (22. März 2019)

Sonntag werden wir eine Runde radeln, bei Interesse bitte hier melden.

Wann und wo geht es los?

Kilometer ca...?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (22. März 2019)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Sonntag werden wir eine Runde radeln, bei Interesse bitte hier melden.
> 
> Wann und wo geht es los?
> 
> Kilometer ca...?


Moin,

10:15 Uhr am Heidbergsee, knapp 54km, Herzogsberge, Rieseberg, Elmrand und retour. 
Kaum hm, also recht easy.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2019)

Moin,
wenn heute jemand mitkommen möchte, dann bitte hier melden. 
Wir kommen sonst wir nicht am Heidbergsee vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. März 2019)

Schön war’s, 54km mit ein paar hm. 
Danke Jungs



 
Sportgetränk mit dem Kleinen danach
Nächsten Sonntag dann auf Malle, wer mitkommen möchte bitte hier melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. März 2019)

Jawollo, heute früh gelandet!
Erste Tour Cap Formentor, Sensation
Super Truppe, sind zu siebt












Erste Tour 63km 1100hm, Lars wollte wieder unbedingt zum Bunker 

Beste Grüße von Malle
Jens


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. März 2019)

122km 1300hm, RR und Malle, das passt

LG von der Insel


----------



## torstiohneh (30. März 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Beste Grüße von Malle
> Jens


Jens, deine Selfies sind immer saucool


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. März 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Jens, deine Selfies sind immer saucool


Danke, das liegt aber auch an der wirklich schönen Insel!
RR auf Malle Beschde, dazu noch eine top Truppe


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. März 2019)

113km 1000hm, Sant Salvador, was ein Arschloch
Hammer Anstieg, geil war‘s
Sa Calobra wir kommen....

LG
Jens


----------



## torstiohneh (31. März 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> dazu noch eine top Truppe


Na denn, viel Spaß noch für euch!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. April 2019)

Gestern Ruhetag, 70km mit n paar hm..


 

Heute Königsetappe, Sa Calobra, wie geil ist das denn!!!!!!
113km 2100hm, beschde Radtour ever, over all!!!!!
Meine Fresse, was is Malle geil


 


 


 


 

Nächstes Jahr ganz sicher wieder


----------



## DigitalB (3. April 2019)

Jungs! ich bin neidisch! Ich habe noch vier Wochen bis ich auch endlich auf Mallorca fahren kann. 
Irgendwann....irgendwann habe ich im März auch mal Urlaub und vorlesungsfrei, dann komme ich mit 

Bis dahin, euch noch eine angenehme Restzeit mit vielen sonnigen Kilometern auf der Radfahrinsel


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2019)

DigitalB schrieb:


> Jungs! ich bin neidisch! Ich habe noch vier Wochen bis ich auch endlich auf Mallorca fahren kann.
> Irgendwann....irgendwann habe ich im März auch mal Urlaub und vorlesungsfrei, dann komme ich mit
> 
> Bis dahin, euch noch eine angenehme Restzeit mit vielen sonnigen Kilometern auf der Radfahrinsel


Danke Bene
Wir fragen Dich natürlich nächstes Jahr wieder. 
Ansonsten zähl die Tage bis zum Urlaub, Malle & Radeln Beschde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. April 2019)

Heute easy, 70km und so...


 
Ist ja Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

Zurück von der Insel und die Erklärung klingt ab, morgen also die erste Elmrunde.
Wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr am Watzumer Häuschen, Ostelmrunde, 30km 500hm.
Wird ruhig wie immer


----------



## Deleted 217350 (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Zurück von der Insel und die Erklärung klingt ab, morgen also die erste Elmrunde.


Gemeldet wg. Erklärung, auch wenn sie noch so abklingt  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Gemeldet wg. Erklärung, auch wenn sie noch so abklingt  .


@Schwucke, husch zisch ab
ktwr hat hier nix zu suchen


----------



## Deleted 217350 (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> @Schwucke, husch zisch ab
> ktwr hat hier nix zu suchen


Das muss ich erst mit @BjL besprechen  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Das muss ich erst mit @BjL besprechen  .


Bitte nicht die @Olle Katze 
Zisch ab jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> @Schwucke, husch zisch ab
> ktwr hat hier nix zu suchen



Ich erinner mich da an nen Grillthread in der Lounge, da is auch nix KTwR. Nur so zur Info 



Abragroll schrieb:


> Das muss ich erst mit @BjL besprechen  .



Weitermachen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

BjL schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich da an nen Grillthread in der Lounge, da is auch nix KTwR. Nur so zur Info
> 
> 
> 
> Weitermachen





 

Verpisst Euch jetzt


----------



## BjL (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 853665
> 
> Verpisst Euch jetzt
> Anhang anzeigen 853667



Nein


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Bitte nicht die @Olle Katze
> Zisch ab jetzt.



Datt is nett nett


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

Womit habe ich euch verdient


----------



## BjL (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Womit habe ich euch verdient



Die Geister die du nicht riefst

Machen wir mal ein KTwR Treffen im Elm? Oder seid ihr zu schwach?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

BjL schrieb:


> Die Geister die du nicht riefst
> 
> Machen wir mal ein KTwR Treffen im Elm? Oder seid ihr zu schwach?


Wenn ich das nicht organisieren muss


----------



## BjL (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nicht organisieren muss



Wer sonst wenn nicht der olle Shampoo


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

BjL schrieb:


> Wer sonst wenn nicht der olle Shampoo


Na gut, brauche aber Hilfe vong @LieglingsOlleKatze
Wo is eigentlich mein Bodyguard @LieblingsKAY, die Trolls sollen sich hier verziehen


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wo is eigentlich mein Bodyguard @DAKAY, die Trolls sollen sich hier verziehen



Sagt Dir "den Bock zum Gärtner machen" irgendwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (23. April 2019)

BTT Jungs... 

Bims morgen am Start. 
Freu mir auf euch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Sagt Dir "den Bock zum Gärtner machen" irgendwas?


Nö!
Hau ab


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

coddatec schrieb:


> BTT Jungs...
> 
> Bims morgen am Start.
> Freu mir auf euch


Sorry für die Spackos hier


----------



## BjL (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Sorry für die Spackos hier



Musst dich net entschuldigen, kannst ja nix für


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. April 2019)

BjL schrieb:


> Musst dich net entschuldigen, kannst ja nix für


Mach Trockenfleisch auf deiner Hipsterpfanne


----------



## BjL (23. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Mach Trockenfleisch auf deiner Hipsterpfanne
> Anhang anzeigen 853715



Tschöö


----------



## DAKAY (24. April 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wo is eigentlich mein Bodyguard
> 
> @LieblingsKAY,


Um was gayts? Is dieser Bihschell widda duhm?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (24. April 2019)

Juhu, kurze Rückmeldung
Ostelmrunde zu siebt, war mega, danke Jungs


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Mai 2019)

Hey yo, Grüße aus dem Elm
Fix ne spontane Runde mit Chrissi
52km, 800hm, auf geilen Trails


 
Bierchen darf nicht fehlen 

Lg
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Mai 2019)

Moin, Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz auf dem Tetzelstein.
Entspannte Runde 33km mit n paar hm.

LG
Jens


----------



## BjL (14. Mai 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin, Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz auf dem Tetzelstein.
> Entspannte Runde 33km mit n paar hm.
> 
> LG
> Jens



Nurmitgeölterkettemfg


----------



## Ekib88 (15. Mai 2019)

Ich komme aus BS mit dazu. Also falls ich noch nicht los fahren falls ich noch nicht da bin. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2019)

Ekib88 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus BS mit dazu. Also falls ich noch nicht los fahren falls ich noch nicht da bin.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Alles klar


----------



## Deleted 134590 (15. Mai 2019)

Wie immer eine schöne Runde, danke Jungs


----------



## BjL (15. Mai 2019)

War toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (15. Mai 2019)

Mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen  . Danke dafür.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (16. Mai 2019)

Gerne doch, meine zwei Liebsten


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2019)

Hey Yo
morgen radeln wir mal über den Oderwald, wer Bock hat mitzukommen, hier melden.
Start ist um 10 Uhr am Heidbergsee.


----------



## DAKAY (18. Mai 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hey Yo
> morgen radeln wir mal über den Oderwald, wer Bock hat mitzukommen, hier melden.
> Start ist um 10 Uhr am Heidbergsee.


Grüsse an @Bener


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Grüsse an @Bener


Juhu @DAKAY 
Kommt @DerBärtige mit


----------



## DAKAY (18. Mai 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Juhu @DAKAY
> Kommt @DerBärtige mit


Is schon unterwegs
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/the-haenger-games-part-iii.890032/


----------



## Tony- (18. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Is schon unterwegs
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/the-haenger-games-part-iii.890032/


Oderwald ≠ Odenwald


----------



## DAKAY (18. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Oderwald ≠ Odenwald







Loch is Loch Wald is Wald

gemeldet isses aber auf jeden


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2019)

Geile Runde heute, danke Jungs
Knapp 60km, kaum hm wie immer um BS herum. 
Kleine Bierpause gab es auch, was für ein Wetter 



 


 


 

LG
Jens


----------



## lary (20. Mai 2019)

Super Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (22. Mai 2019)

Voll toll


----------



## DAKAY (23. Mai 2019)

Absolut


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Absolut


Juhu @DAKAY 
Neues Bildchen

@BjL is doof


----------



## DAKAY (23. Mai 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Juhu
> 
> @DAKAY
> Neues Bildchen


Jaaah, gayfällts?

Wollt mal wat sommalicheres, datt gelb sümbolyziert "Pfalz sonnig"


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Jaaah, gayfällts?
> 
> Wollt mal wat sommalicheres, datt gelb sümbolyziert "Pfalz sonnig"


Diese gutt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2019)

Heute wieder die HK Grillrunde
Knapp 80km mit 1200hm im Elm, sehr sehr geil


 




Leider nicht alle, war aber mega


----------



## Tomek13 (26. Mai 2019)

War super


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juni 2019)

Hey yo, spontane Runde entlang der BS Flüsse
Rund 65km, hm wie immer pillepalle
Danke Jungs 
Pierre, welcome im Team CD, CD Beschde


----------



## lary (2. Juni 2019)

Wie immer, tolle Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2019)

Moin,

Mittwoch 31km im Elm, ein paar hm kommen wohl zusammen
Treffen ist um 18 Uhr am Freibadparkplatz in Hemkenrode.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (4. Juni 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mittwoch 31km im Elm, ein paar hm kommen wohl zusammen
> Treffen ist um 18 Uhr am Freibadparkplatz in Hemkenrode.


Habt ihr keinen Lidl  ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Habt ihr keinen Lidl  ?


Komm einfach mit


----------



## Deleted 134590 (29. Juni 2019)

Moin,

morgen radeln wir ne kleine Runde über die Asse und den Elm.
Falls sich wer einklinken möchte, bitte hier melden.
Treffen wäre um 09:10 Uhr am Parkplatz beim Heidbergsee.


----------



## BjL (30. Juni 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> morgen radeln wir ne kleine Runde über die Asse und den Elm.
> Falls sich wer einklinken möchte, bitte hier melden.
> Treffen wäre um 09:10 Uhr am Parkplatz beim Heidbergsee.



Hätt ich das mal früher gewusst.


Wär ich auch nicht dabei gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2019)

BjL schrieb:


> Hätt ich das mal früher gewusst.
> 
> 
> Wär ich auch nicht dabei gewesen.


Dich will ja auch keiner sehen  
Geh Fleisch trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (30. Juni 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Dich will ja auch keiner sehen
> Geh Fleisch trocken



Besser trocken Fleisch als tote Hose


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2019)

BjL schrieb:


> Besser trocken Fleisch als tote Hose


Beides geht auch, odr Bieschel


----------



## BjL (30. Juni 2019)

Beim @Shampoo gelernt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Juni 2019)

BjL schrieb:


> Beim @Shampoo gelernt


Der kann es ja auch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (2. Juli 2019)

Hey yo, morgen um 1800 am Freibadparkplatz in Hemkenrode, rund 30km


----------



## Magic-BS (2. Juli 2019)

Dabei ;-)


----------



## coddatec (2. Juli 2019)

Auch dabei, freu mich auf euch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Juli 2019)

Juhu, I'll be back
Besser gesagt wir, war wie immer lustig.
Waren zu fünft, bis zum technischen Defekt, Lars und Willi mussten leider abbiegen.
Ansonsten easy Ründe, prima Trails


----------



## coddatec (13. August 2019)

Morgen gibt es mal wieder eine Mittwochsrunde.

Start ist in Hemkenrode am Freibad zu einer Trailrunde mit ca. 30km und 650hm.
Abfahrt entweder 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr, wird hier noch bekannt gegeben.

Wir freuen uns auf Mitfahrer


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2019)

coddatec schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es mal wieder eine Mittwochsrunde.
> 
> Start ist in Hemkenrode am Freibad zu einer Trailrunde mit ca. 30km und 650hm.
> Abfahrt entweder 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr, wird hier noch bekannt gegeben.
> ...


Sehr schön Lars, ich kann ja leider nicht mit
Euch aber gaanz viel Spaß, bestimmt Dein Lieblingstrail zum Schluß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (14. August 2019)

Start ist um 17:30


----------



## coddatec (14. August 2019)

Mangels Mitfahrern heute doch keine Tour


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. August 2019)

coddatec schrieb:


> Mangels Mitfahrern heute doch keine Tour


Hä?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. August 2019)

Juhu, mal wieder was von uns
Kleine Runde über den Rieseberg und den Elm, paar km und n paar hm, geil war‘s
Mittwoch sollte ich mal wieder Zeit haben, fix ne Runde über‘n Elm odr





Natürlich mit Grillierung und Bierchen


----------



## lary (26. August 2019)

Sehr schöne Ründe, Jens


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Januar 2020)

Huhu!


----------



## DerFrieda (3. Januar 2020)

Oh ein Lebenszeichen!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Januar 2020)

Hö, was’n hier los?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Januar 2020)

Nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (3. Januar 2020)

Frohes neues Jahr ?‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Januar 2020)

Hey, von mir auch!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Januar 2020)

Von mir natürlich auch


----------



## DerFrieda (3. Januar 2020)

Von mir auch.

Geht Mittwochs noch was?


----------



## coddatec (6. Januar 2020)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Von mir auch.
> 
> Geht Mittwochs noch was?


Unregelmäßig Ja. 

Ich würde diese Woche Mittwoch ne Runde um BS fahren. Start 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr am Bürgerpark, lockere Ergometerrunde mit knapp über 30km.

Wenn du mit willst, schreib hier, sonst fahre ich durch ohne zu warten. Gilt für alle anderen Mitfahrer selbstverständlich auch. 

Wenn das Wetter wiedererwarten richtig mies ist, dann sehen wir mal...


----------



## Deleted 301082 (7. Januar 2020)

Hey Lars, ich schaffe es diesen Mittwoch nicht, vielleicht nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (7. Januar 2020)

Ich habe noch Urlaub und wollte je nach Wetterlage früher los.


----------



## coddatec (7. Januar 2020)

17 Uhr kann ich auch Feierabend machen, früher geht's nicht


----------



## DerFrieda (7. Januar 2020)

Ok. Diese Woche wird es nix.
Ich schreibe einfach mal wenn ich Zeit hab, vielleicht passt es ja.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2020)

coddatec schrieb:


> 17 Uhr kann ich auch Feierabend machen, früher geht's nicht


Moin Lars, mal Sehen wie das Wetter so wird.
Wenn es einigermaßen trocken bleibt, wollte ich über den Elm radeln.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Januar 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Moin Lars, mal Sehen wie das Wetter so wird.
> Wenn es einigermaßen trocken bleibt, wollte ich über den Elm radeln.


drecks Schönwetterbiker  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ich bin Dreck und ein Schönwetterbiker  .


Hau ab?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Januar 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hau ab?


...kommt drauf an, was dir das Wert ist  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> ...kommt drauf an, was dir das Wert ist  .


Wert, Du....??


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Januar 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wert, Du....??


Tja, dann tut es mir leider leid für diesen Thread  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Tja, dann tut es mir leider leid für diesen Thread  .


....dann kommt wenigstens wieder Leben in die Bude?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Januar 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> ....dann kommt wenigstens wieder Leben in die Bude?


Ich hab weiter unten ein Pic von deinem "MTB" gefundne  . Ein Kranken-Fahr-Kackstuhl  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ich hab weiter unten ein Pic von deinem "MTB" gefundne  . Ein Kranken-Fahr-Kackstuhl  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961712


Hör auf den Karl zu dissen, der ist noch neu, Du Unhold?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Januar 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hör auf den Karl zu dissen, der ist noch neu, Du Unhold?


Womöglich kommt der aus eurer Gegend und kann sich eurer bronz-coolen Checker-Gang anschließen  . Gleich und gleich gesellt sich doch gerne  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Womöglich kommt der aus eurer Gegend und kann sich eurer bronz-coolen Checker-Gang anschließen  . Gleich und gleich gesellt sich doch gerne  .


Wenn Du schon so doof bist und nicht weißt, wo der Elm und das Sauerland liegen, empfehle ich Dir Google Earth?‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Januar 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon so doof bist und nicht weißt, wo der Elm und das Sauerland liegen, empfehle ich Dir Google Earth?‍♂️


Schwachhirn  .
Dieses ganze hässliche, unnütze Gedöns das keiner braucht liegt jedenfalls außerhalb Algoviens ?. Mehr muss man darüber nun wirklich nicht wissen...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Schwachhirn  .
> Dieses ganze hässliche, unnütze Gedöns das keiner braucht liegt jedenfalls außerhalb Algoviens ?. Mehr muss man darüber nun wirklich nicht wissen...


Wieso hast Du eigentlich schon Onlinezeit, Höhlenmensch?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Januar 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du eigentlich schon Onlinezeit, Höhlenmensch?


Ich hatte schon Onlinezeit, mein lieber "Freund", da hast du noch _gedacht_ dieses Internet sei Neuland  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (8. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Onlinezeit, mein lieber "Freund", da hast du noch _gedacht_ dieses Internet sei Neuland  .


Freunde?


----------



## Helmi3b (19. Januar 2020)

Ich bin gestern mal ne Runde im Elm gefahren.
Ja war etwas kühl, matschig zur Häfte etwa, da die für die ganzen Rodungsarbeiten dort rumfahrenden Fahrzeuge leider zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil die Strecken zerfahren und ich da dann durch bin.
Gerade nordöstlich vor Erkerode, südlich von Hemkenrode und südlich von Bornum.
Dementsprechend war auch die Zeit, aber war mal wieder geil zu fahren. Wenn jemand die Strecke möchte, verlinke ich Komoot noch direkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Januar 2020)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern mal ne Runde im Elm gefahren.
> Ja war etwas kühl, matschig zur Häfte etwa, da die für die ganzen Rodungsarbeiten dort rumfahrenden Fahrzeuge leider zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil die Strecken zerfahren und ich da dann durch bin.
> Gerade nordöstlich vor Erkerode, südlich von Hemkenrode und südlich von Bornum.
> Dementsprechend war auch die Zeit, aber war mal wieder geil zu fahren. Wenn jemand die Strecke möchte, verlinke ich Komoot noch direkt.
> Anhang anzeigen 966819Anhang anzeigen 966820Anhang anzeigen 966821


Ich war letzte Woche mal nach dem Rechten gucken.
Genau wie Du sagst, viel Dreck durch die Forstwirtschaft, ein paar Trails haben auch dran glauben müssen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2020)

Dreck ist, wo ihr seid  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Januar 2020)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Dreck ist, wo ihr seid  .


Schön das Du da auch bist?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Schön das Du da auch bist?


Schön für euch...  .


----------



## coddatec (21. Januar 2020)

Morgen zum Feierabend (17:30 / 18:00)  wer Bock auf ne Ergometerrunde um BS?

Und AbwragToll: Zieh leine und geh wieder dahin, wo Du hergekommen bist. Langsam nervt dein Gelaber hier


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2020)

Moin Lars, ich habe leider noch Termine morgen Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coddatec (21. Januar 2020)

Schade


----------



## Magic-BS (8. April 2020)

Hoffentlich gehts hier bald weiter, so nach der Krise.


----------



## Magic-BS (3. Mai 2020)

So, ab Mittwoch gehts ja wieder.....ne Runde einläuten?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Mai 2020)

Würde morgen Bescheid geben! ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (3. Mai 2020)

Ich bin zur Zeit selber mit draußen und würde mich am Mittwoch melden?
Ostelm, oder?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (3. Mai 2020)

Ostelm ist super!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (4. Mai 2020)

Bin Mittwoch dabei!


----------



## Magic-BS (4. Mai 2020)

Ich sowieso?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Mai 2020)

Morgen weiß ich vielleicht schon mehr??
Ansonsten wisst ihr ja wo es lang geht, mehr kann ich euch nicht zeigen!
Es gibt ganz einfach nicht mehr im Elm?


----------



## ThomasBS (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
wann und wo ist Treffen? Bei Ost Elm tippe ich auf Watzumer Häuschen um 18:00, oder? Komme eventuell auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (9. Mai 2020)

Moin Jungs,

wir wollen morgen Vormittag eine Runde im Elm drehen. Treffen ist 10Uhr am Tetzelstein. Freuen uns über Begleitung.  

Bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Mai 2020)

Moga schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wir wollen morgen Vormittag eine Runde im Elm drehen. Treffen ist 10Uhr am Tetzelstein. Freuen uns über Begleitung.
> 
> Bis morgen


Hey Bennet, sehr schön, dass Du dich meldest?
Los Jungs, da geht doch was?
Ich selber kann leider nicht mit, radel eine andere Runde, für jemanden der gerne einsteigen möchte. Natürlich begleitet vom HK?


----------



## ThomasBS (10. Mai 2020)

Moin, werde auch mitkommen. Sehen uns kurz vor 10 Uhr am Tetzelstein.


----------



## ThomasBS (10. Mai 2020)

War eine schöne Tour. Leider hat es 5km vor dem Ziel mein Schaltwerk zerrissen. Bin gut mit dem singlespeed zu Hause angekommen. Hätte aber einen höheren Gang nach Königslutter runter wählen sollen.


----------



## Moga (10. Mai 2020)

Huhu, schön das es für den Heimweg noch geklappt hat. War eine schöne Runde mit euch beiden.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2020)

Alter, was war denn da los?
Alte  Wege von Martin erkundet?


----------



## ThomasBS (10. Mai 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Alte  Wege von Martin erkundet?


Der Name ist tatsächlich gefallen. ?


----------



## Magic-BS (10. Mai 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Alter, was war denn da los?
> Alte  Wege von Martin erkundet?



Ich meinte nur „da gehts auch lang“.
Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass da frisch gerodet wurde ?‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur „da gehts auch lang“.
> Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass da frisch gerodet wurde ?‍♂️


Wie früher???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (10. Mai 2020)

Dirk meinte da hinten rechts geht es weiter zum Trail. Das dort der Harvester durchgewütet ist, konnte keiner ahnen. Es war auch mehrere hundert Meter fahrbar, trotz der Stöcker.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Mai 2020)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Dirk meinte da hinten rechts geht es weiter zum Trail. Das dort der Harvester durchgewütet ist, konnte keiner ahnen. Es war auch mehrere hundert Meter fahrbar, trotz der Stöcker.


Die haben da oben gut gewütet!
Wo ward ihr?


----------



## ThomasBS (10. Mai 2020)

Rückseite von Langeleben


----------



## Magic-BS (26. Mai 2020)

Moin moin, da letzten Mittwoch ja wohl Ruhetag war, würde ich diesen dann doch gern wieder ne Runde drehen wollen?‍♂️
Was vom Tetzelstein aus?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (26. Mai 2020)

Bin dabei, 18 Uhr!


----------



## d-zorg (26. Mai 2020)

Moin, nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir. Ich wohne jetzt direkt am Rand des Elms und würde somit auch mal wieder die ein oder andere Runde mitfahren (können).

Allerdings muss ich jetzt zunächst mal wieder bei Null anfangen. 
Die letzten Monate während des Baus gab es keine Zeit zum Fahren; dementsprechend Kondition am Boden. Da trainiere ich besser mal etwas vorher, bevor ich mich der Gruppe wieder anschließe. Ihr seid sowieso immer viel zu schnell unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (27. Mai 2020)

Also dann heute um 18:00 Uhr am Tetzelstein.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (27. Mai 2020)




----------



## feeelix (27. Mai 2020)

Nicht erschrecken.
Ich komme auch.

Felix


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. Mai 2020)

Uhi, hier passiert ja was, sehr schön Jungs??
Ich schaffe es leider nicht, wäre aber gerne mitgekommen!
Vielleicht ja nächste Woche, viel Spaß?


----------



## Magic-BS (27. Mai 2020)

So kurze Rückmeldung, heute zu viert unterwegs. Alle gesund und munter angekommen.


----------



## Magic-BS (27. Mai 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Uhi, hier passiert ja was, sehr schön Jungs??
> Ich schaffe es leider nicht, wäre aber gerne mitgekommen!
> Vielleicht ja nächste Woche, viel Spaß?



Unbedingt!!! Du fehlst in der Runde....ich mach auch den Guide?, auch wenn ich Dir das Wasser nicht reichen kann.


----------



## feeelix (27. Mai 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> So kurze Rückmeldung, heute zu viert unterwegs. Alle gesund und munter angekommen.


Tippi toppi!

Toll gewesen!

Den Ausritt, den gesunden,
tu ich gerad' abrunden,
mit Hefe aus der Löwenstadt,
und paar Nüssen - bin schon satt!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> So kurze Rückmeldung, heute zu viert unterwegs. Alle gesund und munter angekommen.


Sehr schön, Südseite Richtung Watzumer Häuschen, oder


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Mai 2020)

Top Tour, nette Begleitung! Bissel kurz vielleicht


----------



## Magic-BS (28. Mai 2020)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Top Tour, nette Begleitung! Bissel kurz vielleicht



Das würde mindestens eine Person anders beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (28. Mai 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Südseite Richtung Watzumer Häuschen, oder



Wenn Du dich auf das Bild beziehst, das entstand vom Feriengebiet Räbke Richtung Nordwesten.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Mai 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich auf das Bild beziehst, das entstand vom Feriengebiet Räbke Richtung Nordwesten.


Ok, sah aus wie auf der Südseite.


----------



## d-zorg (28. Mai 2020)

So, erste kleine Übungstour heute allein gedreht. Nichts Wildes; 500 hm und 20 km und langsam. Ich hoffe, die Kondition kommt dann nach und nach wieder. Immerhin hab ich das Eilumer Horn direkt vor der Nase... jede Tour beginnt also zunächst mit anständigem Hochkurbeln. 

Wo war eigentlich das "Hasenloch"? (hieß das so?)


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Mai 2020)

Ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen, der Elm ist noch immer Neuland für mich


----------



## d-zorg (28. Mai 2020)

Lass mich mal ein paar Hundert Seiten zurückblättern... da warst du garantiert auch schon dabei.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (28. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt, meine Orientierung ist nur völlig für den Ar..... ?


----------



## ThomasBS (29. Mai 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich das Eilumer Horn direkt vor der Nase


Wohne auch direkt am Elm, aber in Königslutter. Können gerne mal ein paar Feierabendrunden drehen um den Elm zu erkunden. Interesse? 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## d-zorg (30. Mai 2020)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Können gerne mal ein paar Feierabendrunden drehen um den Elm zu erkunden. Interesse?



Gern, können wir machen. Gib mir nur etwas Zeit zum trainieren vorher, sonst wird es kein Spaß für dich. Bei den Mittwochsrunden war ich schon immer der letzte am Berg.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Mai 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Gern, können wir machen. Gib mir nur etwas Zeit zum trainieren vorher, sonst wird es kein Spaß für dich. Bei den Mittwochsrunden war ich schon immer der letzte am Berg.


Du warst ja auch immer mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs, Maxxis Shorty und Enduro im Elm?
Hört sich schon anstrengend an....
Ist das so geblieben, oder hast Du das Radel mal ausgetauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (30. Mai 2020)

Bei dem ganzen Matsch im Elm war der Shorty am Vorderrad gar nicht mal schlecht.  Aktuell ist der aber nicht drauf. Zum Glück ist es ja momentan ohnehin sehr trocken.
Das Rad ist geblieben und für den Harz kommen mir die Reserven des Enduros ganz gelegen. Ich hole mir nicht für jede MTB-Disziplin ein separates Rad. Positiv überrascht bin ich vom ovalen Kettenblatt. Das hilft beim Klettern merklich.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. Mai 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Matsch im Elm war der Shorty am Vorderrad gar nicht mal schlecht.  Aktuell ist der aber nicht drauf. Zum Glück ist es ja momentan ohnehin sehr trocken.
> Das Rad ist geblieben und für den Harz kommen mir die Reserven des Enduros ganz gelegen. Ich hole mir nicht für jede MTB-Disziplin ein separates Rad. Positiv überrascht bin ich vom ovalen Kettenblatt. Das hilft beim Klettern merklich.


Davon habe ich keine Ahnung, wenn es hilft, alles richtig gemacht ?
Ich persönlich komme mit meinem Hardtail auch im Harz klar!
Ich wollte auch nicht wissen ob Du, für welche Disziplin auch immer, verschiedene Räder hast!
Bergamont war das, oder?
Wenn Du damit klarkommst, wieder alles richtig gemacht ?


----------



## feeelix (30. Mai 2020)

Toll, unser Elm ...


----------



## Moga (2. Juni 2020)

Moin 

Morgen gibts wieder eine Mittwochsrunde. Start Lutterspring um 18Uhr. Geplant waren 31km/700hm.  Reitlingstal, Elfenpfad, Tetzelstein usw.. Sollte eine schöne Runde werden.

Bis morgen!

Bennet


----------



## coddatec (2. Juni 2020)

Nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass ich morgen dabei bin. Hab eben noch schnell nen neues Innenlager besorgt und eingebaut, jetzt dreht die Kürbel sich auch wieder


----------



## coddatec (2. Juni 2020)

Und @d-zorg  Keine Angst, der langsamste gibt das Tempo vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (2. Juni 2020)

coddatec schrieb:


> Nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass ich morgen dabei bin. Hab eben noch schnell nen neues Innenlager besorgt und eingebaut, jetzt dreht die Kürbel sich auch wieder


Kürbel ?


----------



## feeelix (3. Juni 2020)

Komme auch.

Hätte noch Platz auf dem Paulchen - wer braucht oder mag.


----------



## Magic-BS (3. Juni 2020)

Kurze Rückmeldung....waren zu dritt heute.
Trotz der Wetterverhältnisse war es im Elm weiterhin sehr trocken, so dass wir die Tour bei 20 Grad genießen konnten.


----------



## Moga (3. Juni 2020)

War schön heute.  Wer hätte das gedacht mit dem Wetter...


----------



## feeelix (3. Juni 2020)

Es war mir ein Vergnügen!

⛰?

Felix


----------



## Tony- (4. Juni 2020)

Moin 
Kann man auf dem Elm noch MTB fahren oder hat der Förster endgültig alles mit gefällten Bäumen und Ästen zugeschmissen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Moin
> Kann man auf dem Elm noch MTB fahren oder hat der Förster endgültig alles mit gefällten Bäumen und Ästen zugeschmissen?


Moin,
da hätte „der“ Förster wohl viel Arbeit...
Ich kenne nur einen Weg, der hin und wieder  mit Ästen zugelegt wird. Allerdings von Wanderern.
Um Deine Frage zu beantworten, ja alles bestens?


----------



## Tony- (4. Juni 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Allerdings von Wanderern.


Joa keine Ahnung wer da mutwillig die Wege versperrt  Worauf ich letzten Herbst gestoßen bin sah nach viel Kettensäge aus.


Shampoo schrieb:


> Um Deine Frage zu beantworten, ja alles bestens?


Alles klar


----------



## feeelix (4. Juni 2020)

Mit einem freundlichen Hallöchen und einem ehrlichen Danke bei jeder Begegnung "entböst" man, denke ich, ganz viele Rotsocken ?.
Und dann helfen sie einem sogar, falls man 50 Meter weiter unfreiwillig absteigt. ?

Rollido


----------



## Tony- (9. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> Mit einem freundlichen Hallöchen und einem ehrlichen Danke bei jeder Begegnung "entböst" man, denke ich, ganz viele Rotsocken ?.



Ich gebe mit ja mühe.. aber man wird nur grimmig angeguckt auf manchen Spots wie Asse z.B. wo ich gestern zufällig war; Das kleine "Bikepark" wurde in aufwendiger Handarbeit vollkommen zerstört, alle Bauten sind auseinandergenommen und das Material in Form von Ästen und Baumstämmen wurde fein säuberlich auf den Pfaden verteilt. Ein Paar der Wege wurden teilweise mit schwerem Gerät zermatscht wie der Philosphenweg und der Trail, der nebenan verläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. Juni 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich gebe mit ja mühe.. aber man wird nur grimmig angeguckt auf manchen Spots wie Asse z.B. wo ich gestern zufällig war; Das kleine "Bikepark" wurde in aufwendiger Handarbeit vollkommen zerstört, alle Bauten sind auseinandergenommen und das Material in Form von Ästen und Baumstämmen wurde fein säuberlich auf den Pfaden verteilt. Ein Paar der Wege wurden teilweise mit schwerem Gerät zermatscht wie der Philosphenweg und der Trail, der nebenan verläuft.


Moin, immer doof sowas?
Doof ist aber auch, einfach so im Wald rumsägen und irgendetwas basteln.
Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, die meisten Wälder werden wirtschaftlich genutzt.
Ich selber mag die Jägerfraktion auch nicht sonderlich, komische Typen und Wege zulegen geht natürlich gar nicht?
Aber das Thema ist ja wie Kaugummi?‍♂️
Wie Felix schon gesagt hat, immer freundlich bleiben, höflich grüßen, langsam fahren und nötigenfalls halt absteigen?‍♂️


----------



## Moga (9. Juni 2020)

Funktioniert auch im Harz, falls man doch mal einen gesperrten Weg erwischt. Freundlich grüßen und Platz machen reicht meistens. Da werden aus Vorwürfen schnell mal lange freundliche Gespräche ??‍♂️


----------



## Tony- (9. Juni 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Doof ist aber auch, einfach so im Wald rumsägen und irgendetwas basteln.


Keine Ahnung wie das alles mal entstanden ist dort.. Ich habe höchstens mal kleine Hilfen über umgefallene Bäume aus Totholz und Matsch gebastelt. Mach ich auch nicht mehr weil alles zerstört wurde.



Moga schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch im Harz, falls man doch mal einen gesperrten Weg erwischt. Freundlich grüßen und Platz machen reicht meistens. Da werden aus Vorwürfen schnell mal lange freundliche Gespräche ??‍♂️


Sowieso 
Alles andere kann nur ins Trolle füttern ausarten und ich will eigentlich nur biken


----------



## Ella_75 (10. Juni 2020)

Moin
Ich bin die Neue.
Ihr fahrt regelmäßig in der Woche. Veranstaltet ihr sowas mal am Wochenende?
Meine Kenntnisse in Sachen Technik und Trails stehen am Anfang. Ich würde gern die Gegend besser kennenlernen. Mein aktueller Wochenendwohnort ist Walle/ Schwülper und ich gebe zu: Ich besitze ein e-bike?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2020)

Ella_75 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich bin die Neue.
> Ihr fahrt regelmäßig in der Woche. Veranstaltet ihr sowas mal am Wochenende?
> Meine Kenntnisse in Sachen Technik und Trails stehen am Anfang. Ich würde gern die Gegend besser kennenlernen. Mein aktueller Wochenendwohnort ist Walle/ Schwülper und ich gebe zu: Ich besitze ein e-bike?


Erstmal herzlich willkommen und sorry für den Lacher?
Wir fahren eigentlich jedes Wochenende am Sonntag um 10 Uhr, wenn Du dich anschließen möchtest, gerne.
Dein Mofa ist kein Problem, melde Dich hier und wir teilen dir den Treffpunkt mit.
Alternativ gibt es auch eine Gruppe aus Braunschweig, die sind in und um BS aktiv und vielleicht sogar in deiner Gegend unterwegs.
Die haben bestimmt auch nichts gegen ein Mofa?
Hier der Link:





						Biker in Braunschweig gesucht
					

Hallo Zusammen,  ich komme aus Österreich und lebe jetzt hier in Braunschweig. Suche Leute zum Mountainbiken.  Viele Grüße  Wurzi




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## feeelix (10. Juni 2020)

Ist heute eigentlich Mittwoch?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> Ist heute eigentlich Mittwoch?


Yo, ich kann leider nicht, aber vielleicht stellst Du ja was auf die Beine?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Juni 2020)

Hi @Shampoo würde auch gern mit kommen.
Bin grad nicht so gut in Form.
Treffpunkt per PN.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hi @Shampoo würde auch gern mit kommen.
> Bin grad nicht so gut in Form.
> Treffpunkt per PN.
> Anhang anzeigen 1062249


Ankummeee??
Der Rahmen passt aber??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (10. Juni 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Yo, ich kann leider nicht, aber vielleicht stellst Du ja was auf die Beine?


Habe mal eben eine Planung von 2016 gekürzt, weil man hier ja nicht gern von Braunschweig aus auf eigener Achse anreist. Siehe Bild. Könnte man noch verlängern,  indem man bei Hemkenrode einfach noch ein paar Ründchen unten dreht.

??


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> Habe mal eben eine Planung von 2016 gekürzt, weil man hier ja nicht gern von Braunschweig aus auf eigener Achse anreist. Siehe Bild. Könnte man noch verlängern,  indem man bei Hemkenrode einfach noch ein paar Ründchen unten dreht.
> 
> ??


Sehr schön?
Los Jungs, Felix hat ne Runde am Start??


----------



## Ella_75 (10. Juni 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlich willkommen und sorry für den Lacher?
> Wir fahren eigentlich jedes Wochenende am Sonntag um 10 Uhr, wenn Du dich anschließen möchtest, gerne.
> Dein Mofa ist kein Problem, melde Dich hier und wir teilen dir den Treffpunkt mit.
> Alternativ gibt es auch eine Gruppe aus Braunschweig, die sind in und um BS aktiv und vielleicht sogar in deiner Gegend unterwegs.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2020)

Ella_75 schrieb:


> .


Ja bitte??


----------



## feeelix (10. Juni 2020)

Bin leider am Kindergarten versackt!!!

Sorry!

Darf ich die komoot-Tour jemandem geben?

Edit am 11.6.: Link gelöscht.  

Sorry!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Juni 2020)

feeelix schrieb:


> Bin leider am Kindergarten versackt!!!
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> ...


Versacken ist immer entschuldigt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ella_75 (10. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort ?
Ich schau mich 1. mal in der anderen Gruppe um und 2. hoffe ich, dass wir am WE keinen Besuch bekommen, dann bin ich Sonntag mal dabei? ohne Motor würde ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht mithalten können??‍♀️??‍♀️Trotzdem hab ich Bock auf biken☺️


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Juni 2020)

Ella_75 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort ?
> Ich schau mich 1. mal in der anderen Gruppe um und 2. hoffe ich, dass wir am WE keinen Besuch bekommen, dann bin ich Sonntag mal dabei? ohne Motor würde ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht mithalten können??‍♀️??‍♀️Trotzdem hab ich Bock auf biken☺


Passt schon?
Am Sonntag wollte ich mal wieder durch den Oderwald radeln.
Wir müssen aber das Wetter im im Auge behalten, wegen Gewitter und so?


----------



## Moga (15. Juni 2020)

Mittwoch geht's wieder durch den Ost-Elm. Start um 18Uhr beim Watzumer Häuschen am Waldrand.


----------



## Magic-BS (15. Juni 2020)

Ach Du machst wieder den Guide, ich dachte ich wäre wieder dran?

Bin aber sehr gern dabei und freu mich drauf!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Juni 2020)

Versuche auch dabei zu sein


----------



## Magic-BS (15. Juni 2020)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Versuche auch dabei zu sein


Das wäre sehr gut, wir brauchen doch die rote Laterne?


----------



## Deleted 301082 (15. Juni 2020)




----------



## Moga (16. Juni 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Ach Du machst wieder den Guide, ich dachte ich wäre wieder dran?
> 
> Bin aber sehr gern dabei und freu mich drauf!


Nene. Das machst du ruhig ? Wollte nur früh genug ankündigen.  Sind ja nicht alle so spontan ?


----------



## feeelix (16. Juni 2020)

Komme auch.

F.


----------



## Magic-BS (16. Juni 2020)

Moga schrieb:


> Nene. Das machst du ruhig ? Wollte nur früh genug ankündigen.  Sind ja nicht alle so spontan ?


Waaaaaaas? dann muss ich ja noch nen Track raussuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (17. Juni 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Waaaaaaas? dann muss ich ja noch nen Track raussuchen


Oder wir fahren der Nase nach?

F.


----------



## feeelix (17. Juni 2020)

Bin raus.

Ihr wollt nicht wissen, weshalb. Meine Frau ist schuldig.

Sorry.

F.


----------



## Magic-BS (18. Juni 2020)

Oh, gar kein Eintrag.
Waren gestern zu viert unterwegs, war ne schöne Runde.
Auch wenn die Luft echt drückend war.


----------



## Moga (18. Juni 2020)

War schön


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich gebe mit ja mühe.. aber man wird nur grimmig angeguckt auf manchen Spots wie Asse z.B. wo ich gestern zufällig war; Das kleine "Bikepark" wurde in aufwendiger Handarbeit vollkommen zerstört, alle Bauten sind auseinandergenommen und das Material in Form von Ästen und Baumstämmen wurde fein säuberlich auf den Pfaden verteilt. Ein Paar der Wege wurden teilweise mit schwerem Gerät zermatscht wie der Philosphenweg und der Trail, der nebenan verläuft.



Moin ihr 
Ich bin gestern auch mal wieder über die Asse geradelt.
Philosphenweg komplett, am Ende beim Schacht über die Straße, Trails in dem kleinen Wäldchen, hoch zum Bismarkturm und den Trail an der Asseburg runter.
Alles "clean" da oben, keine Äste und auch nichts zermatscht.
Standard Asse funzt also prima.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2020)

Hiho??‍♂️
wir fahren morgen Vormittag mal wieder über den Oderwald, knapp 60km
Falls sich wer anschließen möchte, bitte hier melden. 
Wir holen Euch dann um kurz nach 10 Uhr am Heidbergsee / Parkplatz ab.


----------



## Magic-BS (20. Juni 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hiho??‍♂️
> wir fahren morgen Vormittag mal wieder über den Oderwald, knapp 60km
> Falls sich wer anschließen möchte, bitte hier melden.
> Wir holen Euch dann um kurz nach 10 Uhr am Heidbergsee / Parkplatz ab.


Bin leider nicht in BS?‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2020)

Schade


----------



## Deleted 301082 (20. Juni 2020)

Moga schrieb:


> War schön Anhang anzeigen 1067022


Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Juni 2020)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Stimmt!


Prompte Rückmeldung ?


----------



## coddatec (20. Juni 2020)

?Bin morgen mal wieder dabei.
Erste Mtb Tour seit letztem Herbst. Habt Geduld mit mir


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Juni 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Hiho??‍♂️
> wir fahren morgen Vormittag mal wieder über den Oderwald, knapp 60km
> Falls sich wer anschließen möchte, bitte hier melden.
> Wir holen Euch dann um kurz nach 10 Uhr am Heidbergsee / Parkplatz ab.


Bin dabei!


----------



## Deleted 301082 (21. Juni 2020)

Nette Runde, alles dabei was man braucht! Tolles Wetter, nette Jungs was braucht man mehr ?
Danke Jens!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Juni 2020)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Nette Runde, alles dabei was man braucht! Tolles Wetter, nette Jungs was braucht man mehr ?
> Danke Jens!


Gerne Pierre, war wirklich schön ?


----------



## coddatec (21. Juni 2020)

Jau Männers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (22. Juni 2020)

Am Mittwoch startet um 18:00 ne Runde vom Steinbruch Evessen.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (22. Juni 2020)

Bin dabei! 
Bringe vielleicht noch jemand mit!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juni 2020)

Viel Spaß, ich radel etwas früher mit dem RR durch die Gegend und packe dann das WoMo. 
Bin im Harz am WE.


----------



## coddatec (23. Juni 2020)

Ich schaffe es im Moment Mittwochs leider nicht. Ändert sich hoffentlich nach den Sommerferien


----------



## orangerauch (23. Juni 2020)

In welchem Elm willst du denn rumstromern
8767 Elm, Schweiz?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (23. Juni 2020)

orangerauch schrieb:


> In welchem Elm willst du denn rumstromern
> 8767 Elm, Schweiz?


Wer ist Du?
Lies Dich mal ein bisschen durch den Faden und rauch nicht so viel Orangen ?


----------



## Magic-BS (23. Juni 2020)

coddatec schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es im Moment Mittwochs leider nicht. Ändert sich hoffentlich nach den Sommerferien


Na Du wirst wohl auch gerade genug mit den Kids zu tun haben. Dann drück ich mal die Daumen?


----------



## coddatec (23. Juni 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Na Du wirst wohl auch gerade genug mit den Kids zu tun haben. Dann drück ich mal die Daumen?


Joa, im Moment ist das Organisieren von Arbeit und Kids so mittelmäßig einfach. Bin daher öfter auch mal nachmittags länger verplant.


----------



## Deleted 301082 (23. Juni 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, ich radel etwas früher mit dem RR durch die Gegend und packe dann das WoMo.
> Bin im Harz am WE.


Viel Spaß, liebe Grüße


----------



## Magic-BS (24. Juni 2020)

Heute zu dritt unterwegs gewesen, Dank an die Mitstreiter.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Juni 2020)

Super Runde, so noch nicht gefahren! Danke Dirk! 
schon lange nicht mehr so viel gelacht ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Juni 2020)

MTB_BS schrieb:


> Super Runde, so noch nicht gefahren! Danke Dirk!
> schon lange nicht mehr so viel gelacht ?


Sehr schön und gut, dass ihr ohne mich klarkommt?
Allerdings bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du so genau weißt wo Du überhaupt warst??


----------



## Magic-BS (25. Juni 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Sehr schön und gut, dass ihr ohne mich klarkommt?
> Allerdings bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du so genau weißt wo Du überhaupt warst??


Elm.......??????


----------



## Deleted 301082 (25. Juni 2020)

Magic-BS schrieb:


> Elm.......??????


Elm? Mir war irgendwie nach Asse! Hab ich mich wohl getäuscht ?


----------



## Jaulemann (1. Juli 2020)

Huhu leute! 
Fahre jetzt schon das dritte jahr durch den Elm und es gibt so zwei, drei runden die sich bei mir als routine eingeschlichen haben. 
Alle aus der Elm-Freizeit Sammlung und durch persönliches "anders abbiegen" ergänzt. 

Reise immer mit dem Zug aus BS an und für Samstag wieder die trailzauber Runde angepeilt. Treffpunkt ist Bahnhof Frellstedt mit ein paar Kollegen, bei geringer Beteiligung würde ich auch die kürzere Tour fahren, ca
40km, grob entlang dieser route:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/t95027281?ref=atd   ) 
Je mehr wir sind desto eher schafft man auch größere distanzen, da würde ich gern mal wieder die trailzauber Tour fahren









						verwunschene trails ab frellstedt | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Julien hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 69,2 km | Dauer: 05:54 Std




					www.komoot.de
				





Startzeit würde ich grob schon mal auf 10 uhr eingrenzen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Juli 2020)

Jaulemann schrieb:


> Huhu leute!
> Fahre jetzt schon das dritte jahr durch den Elm und es gibt so zwei, drei runden die sich bei mir als routine eingeschlichen haben.
> Alle aus der Elm-Freizeit Sammlung und durch persönliches "anders abbiegen" ergänzt.
> 
> ...


Moin,

würde mich glatt mal mit einreihen, bin aber leider in Köln.
Melde Dich ruhig wieder, vielleicht passt es ja mal.


----------



## Jaulemann (4. Juli 2020)

Heute mal kurzerhand in die Asse gefahren, um mich da mal bissl zu orientieren. Dann zufällig auf sehr coole dudes dort getroffen bei denen ich mich mit einhängen durfte. Extrem viele lange schnelle Trails auf einem Haufen in einem relativ kleinen Areal, zt auch Uphill geile schmale Wanderpfade (da macht auch n langarmshirt Sinn) Nette Schussfahrten zwischendurch gibt's auch  hier und da. Echt spitze, eine sehr willkommene Abwechslung zum ausgedehntem Elm wo man zt sehr viel Strecke zwischen den trails zurücklegen muss. Wird definitiv wiederholt!


----------



## Magic-BS (19. Juli 2020)

Heute mal im Harz unterwegs gewesen, immer wieder schön.

Mittwoch wäre ja mal wieder ne Runde drin, Wetter soll ja schön bleiben...


----------



## d-zorg (20. Juli 2020)

Wenn nichts weiter dazwischen kommt, würde ich mich diese Woche auch mal wieder anschließen. Falls es doch zu heftig wird, kann ich ja abkürzen an passender Stelle. 

Edit:
So schnell kann es gehen. Leider ein defektes Lager im Hinterbau entdeckt, nachdem dieser auf der letzen Ausfahrt begonnen hat, Geräusche im Bereich des Sitzrohrs von sich zu geben. Da wird zunächst eine Reparatur notwendig, bevor ich wieder fahren kann. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (12. August 2020)

So ruhig hier

Vielleicht möchte sich heute Abend jemand spontan anschließen.  17Uhr am Parkplatz Lutterspring. 

Bis heute Abend


----------



## d-zorg (12. August 2020)

Ich schaue mal, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Lager sind ersetzt.
Seid gnädig mit mir. Bin nach wie vor nicht der schnellste. ?


----------



## Magic-BS (12. August 2020)

Schöne Runde heute!


----------



## Moga (12. August 2020)

War schön. Heute seit gefühlt Jahren mal wieder mit dem Rad angereist.  Keine Ahnung wie ich das früher jede Woche gemacht habe... Ich werde wohl langsam alt.


----------



## Magic-BS (13. August 2020)

Moga schrieb:


> War schön. Heute seit gefühlt Jahren mal wieder mit dem Rad angereist.  Keine Ahnung wie ich das früher jede Woche gemacht habe... Ich werde wohl langsam alt.



eher gemütlich?


----------



## d-zorg (13. August 2020)

Wieso? Hab' ich euch den Schnitt versaut? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (13. August 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Wieso? Hab' ich euch den Schnitt versaut? ?



Nein, keine Sorge.....bezieht sich eher auf das Altern von Moga???


----------



## d-zorg (19. August 2020)

Heute Abend 17:00 Uhr, so wie letzte Woche? Allerdings bräuchten wir noch einen Guide. ?

EDIT:
Nun klappt es leider doch nicht bei mir. Sorry. Dauert länger heute. Aber es gab ja ohnehin noch keine Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Magic-BS (19. August 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Heute Abend 17:00 Uhr, so wie letzte Woche? Allerdings bräuchten wir noch einen Guide. ?
> 
> EDIT:
> Nun klappt es leider doch nicht bei mir. Sorry. Dauert länger heute. Aber es gab ja ohnehin noch keine Rückmeldungen.



Hey, ich konnte heute nicht, mache aber sonst auch mal den Guide.
Ich plan am Freitag ne Runde im Elm zu drehen, allerdings schon ab 15:00 Uhr


----------



## d-zorg (21. August 2020)

Das schaffe ich dann leider nicht. Aber gern ein anderes Mal. ?


----------



## Magic-BS (25. August 2020)

Morgen Biken ???


----------



## d-zorg (26. August 2020)

Start 17:00 Uhr wäre klasse. Wo wäre der Treffpunkt?
Bei Wolkenbruch werde ich allerdings nicht fahren. ?


----------



## Magic-BS (26. August 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Start 17:00 Uhr wäre klasse. Wo wäre der Treffpunkt?
> Bei Wolkenbruch werde ich allerdings nicht fahren. ?



hmm es wirkt ja gerade recht ungemütlich und ein Blick aufs Regenradar sagt Regen voraus....also wenn dann was vom Tetzelstein aus.....würde das aber auch spontan um 16:00 entscheiden?‍♂️


----------



## d-zorg (26. August 2020)

Wenn es zu der Zeit nicht regnet, sollte eine kurze Runde gehen.
Nass und matschig wird es trotzdem.


----------



## Magic-BS (26. August 2020)

Aufgrund der doch starken Windböen, fahre ich heute nicht!


----------



## d-zorg (31. August 2020)

Wie sieht es denn am jetzt kommenden Mittwoch mit einer Feierabend-Runde ab 17 Uhr aus? Besteht Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic-BS (1. September 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am jetzt kommenden Mittwoch mit einer Feierabend-Runde ab 17 Uhr aus? Besteht Interesse?


Klingt gut, ich wäre dabei. Hast Du nen Track? Ansonsten würde ich den Tetzelstein als Startpunkt vorschlagen.


----------



## d-zorg (1. September 2020)

_seufz_
Nun ist doch ein nicht verschiebbarer Termin dazwischen gekommen, daher wird es diesen Mittwoch bei mir nichts. Tut mir leid für den Rückzieher. Wir finden hoffentlich einen neuen Termin. Sonntag könnte ggf. klappen.


----------



## Magic-BS (3. September 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> _seufz_
> Nun ist doch ein nicht verschiebbarer Termin dazwischen gekommen, daher wird es diesen Mittwoch bei mir nichts. Tut mir leid für den Rückzieher. Wir finden hoffentlich einen neuen Termin. Sonntag könnte ggf. klappen.



Da sind Moga und ich auf dem Weg zum Stoneman Glaciara?‍♂️


----------



## d-zorg (3. September 2020)

Uih, dann viel Erfolg dabei. ?
Versuchen wir es dann kommenden Mittwoch erneut...
Außerdem wäre eine Harz-Tour mal wieder angesagt.


----------



## d-zorg (14. September 2020)

Und? Wie war Stoneman? ?

Die Vorhersage kündigt wieder bestes Wetter an. Wie sieht es kommenden Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr aus?


----------



## Magic-BS (15. September 2020)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Und? Wie war Stoneman? ?
> 
> Die Vorhersage kündigt wieder bestes Wetter an. Wie sieht es kommenden Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr aus?



Der war sehr cool und wir haben ihn in Bronze gemeistert.
Treffen am Tetzelstein?!


----------



## d-zorg (15. September 2020)

Glückwunsch.

Dann am Mittwoch um 17:00 Uhr am Tetzelstein. Mitfahrer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Magic-BS (16. September 2020)

Na, da haben wir doch ne ruhige Runde gedreht.?


----------



## Germox (16. April 2021)

Hi....ich hol das Thema hier mal wieder aus der Versenkung und möchte fragen, ob jemand Lust, auf eine regelmäßige Feierabendrunde hat? 
Fahre 3x die Woche für ca. 1,5 - 2h von Schöningen/Esbeck aus in den Elm. Auch im Reitlingstal bin ich regelmäßig unterwegs. Das Wetter spielt für mich keine Rolle. 
Vielleicht besteht ja Interesse und wir bekommen ne kleine Truppe zusammen.

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (18. April 2021)

Moin, für die ein oder andere Tour wird es sicher Gelegenheiten geben. Ich gehöre allerdings zu der langsamen Sorte. Wenn du intensiv Kilometer und Höhenmeter sammeln willst, bin ich wohl der falsche Mitfahrer. 
Ich starte meine Touren aus Ampleben / Kneitlingen und bearbeite dann üblicherweise den West-Elm. Und das nach Möglichkeit bei Trockenheit. 😇 (mimimimi...)


----------



## Germox (18. April 2021)

Amptleben passt doch gut. Da kann man sich mal im Reitlingstal treffen und die Trails abklappern. 
Einfach gemütlich Berg hoch und dann runter Spass haben
Ich hetze auch nicht.  Will ja kein Rennen fahren. Wenn du mal Lust hast und das Wetter trocken ist schreib hier einfach. Dann machen wir uns nen Treffpunkt aus. 
Ist natürlich jeder willkommen und herzlich eingeladen, uns zu begleiten. 

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Magic-BS (18. April 2021)

Das klingt nach einer guten Idee, bin bisher Mittwochnachmittags unterwegs.

Bin aber auch für einen anderen Tag zu haben....allerdings reise ich immer aus BS an.


----------



## Germox (19. April 2021)

Hi......jetzt die nächsten Tage, finde ich arbeitstechnisch leider keine Zeit. 
Aber ich hatte für den Sonntag Vormittag ne Tour im Reitlingstal vor.
Abfahrt/Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz vor dem "Tetzelstein" und die Runde würde so ca. 4 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen. Irgendwas zwischen 800 und 900 Höhenmeter kommen da zusammen und es geht ganze 4x zum Eilumer Horn hoch, um alle schönen Trails abzuklappern und zum Ende hin, über die "Amptleber Kuhlen" zurück zum Ausgangspunkt zu gelangen.
Also wenn da jemand Interesse hat.....8 Uhr wollte ich starten.
Wetter müsste man natürlich erstmal beobachten.  Wenn es Kuhsch.... hagelt, macht das ja keinen Sinn.
Es würde keine Rennveranstaltung werden. Also eher gemächlich Berg hoch....dennoch sollte aufgrund der doch recht ordentlichen Höhenmeter und des meist aufgeweichten Boden, eine gewisse Fitness vorhanden sein.

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Moga (20. April 2021)

Schön, dass hier mal wieder etwas leben ist . Da ich mittlerweile neben der Arbeit auch noch Schule mache, bin ich zeitlich doch etwas eingeschränkt. Aber wenn es sich mal passt, bin ich natürlich gerne dabei.

Gruß

Bennet


----------



## Germox (20. April 2021)

Hallo Bennet☺ 
Schön von dir zu hören. So langsam kommen ja dann doch einige aus dem Winterschlaf 👍

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (20. April 2021)

Winterschlaf 🤨 Kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Germox (20. April 2021)

Weiß ich doch😉 Wenn du spontan mal vor hast ne Runde im Elm zu drehen, schreib hier einfach. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb....3x die Woche bin ich eh von Schöningen aus im Wald. Vielleicht passt es ja. 
Wochenende werd ich ab nächster Woche aber wieder regelmäßig im Harz unterwegs sein.


----------



## Moga (20. April 2021)

Mit John hatte ich letzte Woche auch geschrieben.  Wollte mich ja mal ein wenig ans Enduro fahren herantasten


----------



## Germox (20. April 2021)

Stimmt ja....hast ja nen neues Bike. Habt ich ne Tour geplant?


----------



## Moga (20. April 2021)

Geplant ist noch nichts.  Soll ja teils noch sehr glitschig sein.


----------



## Germox (20. April 2021)

Ja das stimmt. Aber nutzt ja nüscht.


----------



## Lindener (20. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, das klingt ja wieder gut hier! Ich brauch noch ein bisschen um wieder in Form zu kommen, aber bei kleinen Elm Runden bin ich auch gern mal wieder dabei. Grüsse Andreas


----------



## Germox (20. April 2021)

Hallo Andreas....von wo aus startest du in der Regel?


----------



## Lindener (20. April 2021)

Ich starte gern bei der Abbenroder Mühle. Da ich mit dem Auto aus Gifhorn komme, bin ich aber sehr flexibel was den Startpunkt betrifft.


----------



## d-zorg (21. April 2021)

Bei Touren im Harz bin ich auch gern dabei; sofern die Terminlage es zulässt. Sagt gern immer Bescheid. In einigen Regionen dort kenne ich mich zudem recht gut aus und könnte den ein oder anderen Trail beisteuern, den noch nicht jeder gefahren ist. Umgekehrt lerne ich auch gern neue Regionen im Harz kennen. 😊

Für den kommenden Sonntag kann ich leider noch nicht fest zusagen. Das klärt sich erst noch.

Gibt es hier auch Leute, die hin und wieder mal die Asse angehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (21. April 2021)

Hi....wegen Sonntag bitte hier "spätestens" bis morgen Abend Bescheid geben. Sollte nämlich doch niemand Lust haben, werde ich die Tour nen Andermal fahren.
Wäre sonst allein im Reitlingstal unterwegs, weil schon jemand abgesagt hat und da hab ich dann auch keine Lust drauf.
Fahre dann lieber ne Runde im Harz.

Edit: Genauso..... sollte sich hier niemand mehr melden und für Sonntag zusagen, gehe ich davon aus, dass auch niemand am Parkplatz auftaucht und werde auch nicht vor Ort sein.

In der Asse war ich noch nicht....würd dich aber gern mal begleiten. Hatten wir ja vor ner Weile schonmal geschrieben.

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Lindener (21. April 2021)

Hallo Stephan, ich bin am Sonntag nicht dabei. MfG Andreas


----------



## Helmi3b (21. April 2021)

Ich war vor 3Wochen das erste mal dieses Jahr wieder im Elm unterwegs. Starte meist am Lutterspring.
Würd mich auch mal freuen, eine Gruppentour zu machen. 









						Elm on Fire | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Stefan hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 34,7 km | Dauer: 02:06 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Germox (21. April 2021)

Germox schrieb:


> Hi......jetzt die nächsten Tage, finde ich arbeitstechnisch leider keine Zeit.
> Aber ich hatte für den Sonntag Vormittag ne Tour im Reitlingstal vor.
> Abfahrt/Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz vor dem "Tetzelstein" und die Runde würde so ca. 4 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen. Irgendwas zwischen 800 und 900 Höhenmeter kommen da zusammen und es geht ganze 4x zum Eilumer Horn hoch, um alle schönen Trails abzuklappern und zum Ende hin, über die "Amptleber Kuhlen" zurück zum Ausgangspunkt zu gelangen.
> Also wenn da jemand Interesse hat.....8 Uhr wollte ich starten.
> ...


So....ich zitiere mich hier mal selbst. Für die Tour hat sich jetzt doch jemand gemeldet. Also werden wir definitiv um 8 Uhr am Tetzelstein starten. 
Falls noch jemand Bock hat.....jeder ist willkommen. 

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## d-zorg (22. April 2021)

Ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei. 👍


----------



## Germox (22. April 2021)

Top....dann sind wir bis jetzt zu viert.  ☺


----------



## Germox (25. April 2021)

Hi....um evtl. noch einige andere hier anzuspornen, uns das nächste mal zu begleiten. 
Unsere Reitlingstal - Runde haben wir heut zu sechst bestritten und alle sind auch bis zum Schluss im Sattel geblieben😉 
Es war schönstes Bike Wetter und die Trails super fahrbar. Am Ende sind wir auf 900 Höhenmeter, bei 33 km gekommen. Also schon recht ordentlich für den poligen kleinen Elm😄, was die Höhenmeter betrifft. 
Nochmal vielen Dank an meine Begleiter und lasst uns das wiederholen.  
Hat mir mega Spaß gemacht.🙋

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Edith L. (25. April 2021)

👍 Und da sage noch einer, dass es schwer sei, im Elm Höhenmeter zu sammeln!


----------



## Timbo21 (18. März 2022)

Hallo in die Runde. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich nach jahrelanger Abstinenz wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs und habe den Elm als mein Heimatrevier lieben gelernt. Wie sieht’s denn aus? Ich war die letzten 3 Wichen schon ein paar mal los. Ich habe Lust mal in einer Gruppe zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (19. März 2022)

Timbo21 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich nach jahrelanger Abstinenz wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs und habe den Elm als mein Heimatrevier lieben gelernt. Wie sieht’s denn aus? Ich war die letzten 3 Wichen schon ein paar mal los. Ich habe Lust mal in einer Gruppe zu fahren.


Können gerne gemeinsame Touren machen. Wohne direkt am Elm.


----------



## emacdet (1. August 2022)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Können gerne gemeinsame Touren machen. Wohne direkt am Elm.


Ich auch - einfach PN


----------



## Lindener (1. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es aus bei euch, habt ihr einen regelmäßigen Termin etabliert? Oder fahrt ihr spontan? Möchte gerne wieder öfter im Elm fahren. Gerne auch per PN melden. Schöne Grüße Andreas


----------



## wMacx (2. November 2022)

Moin. Ich möchte auch gern mehr im Elm fahren. Anfahrt aus dem Norden Braunschweigs. VG Nils


----------



## Lindener (2. November 2022)

Moin Nils, wie wäre es dann am Sonntag um 10 Uhr mit ner kleinen Runde ab Parkplatz Abbenroder Mühle? Grüße Andreas


----------



## Lindener (6. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, hab heute mal die "Elm on Fire" Runde aus Komoot ausprobiert. Meine Oberschenkel brennen ein wenig. 😉 Evtl. geht ja nochmal was zusammen. Grüße Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emacdet (6. November 2022)

Hallo, ich wohne in Frellstedt und fahre E-Bike. 

Wer etwas auf mich "warten" mag, melde sich einfach per PN 

lg


----------



## Helmi3b (6. November 2022)

Lindener schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hab heute mal die "Elm on Fire" Runde aus Komoot ausprobiert. Meine Oberschenkel brennen ein wenig. 😉 Evtl. geht ja nochmal was zusammen. Grüße Andreas


Freut mich, hats gefallen? Wie war der Untergrund(trocken, feucht, matschig)? In welcher Zeit?


----------



## d-zorg (7. November 2022)

Da habt ihr aber ein paar schöne Wegabschnitte "links liegen gelassen".


----------



## Helmi3b (7. November 2022)

Du kannst gerne mal die Strecke optimieren und dann bitte freischalten/hochladen.
Ich bin immer offen für Neues.


----------



## Lindener (7. November 2022)

Habe 2,39h min gebraucht. Den Zippel bei  Nr  21 habe ich aber weggelassen muss ich gestehen. 😉


----------



## Lindener (7. November 2022)

Es war nur an ganz wenigen Stellen etwas  matschig. Was fies ist wenn viel Laub drüber liegt.


----------



## d-zorg (7. November 2022)

Helmi3b schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne mal die Strecke optimieren und dann bitte freischalten/hochladen.
> Ich bin immer offen für Neues.


Ach, gar nicht so wild 
Sind nur Kleinigkeiten. An einigen Stellen hat man die Möglichkeit (wenn man denn möchte), ein paar mehr Trailmeter mitzunehmen, statt Forstautobahn.
Das sollte deine Tour nicht kritisieren. 

Beispiele:


----------



## Helmi3b (7. November 2022)

Alles gut, hab ich auch kritikfrei aufgefasst.
Den ersten und dritten kenne ich tatsächlich auch, die Ursprungsrouten sind halt einfach schneller zu fahren.

Den zweiten kenne ich nicht und werde ich mal suchen und testen.


----------

